# Prada CHAT Thread



## Beach Bum

*OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*


Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!


----------



## MidNiteSun

cool...thanks...


----------



## jcoop

sweet!


----------



## chic02latz

genius!!! thanks, *Jill*!!!


----------



## selketkrb

Anyone gotten any non-prada deals that they want to share with us? What cool new things have you all gotten lately?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Nice idea for a thread. Unfortunatly, I haven't gotten any new Prada items.  Hopefully, this Fall I will though.  No idea what I want though.


----------



## Beach Bum

I got some new ballerinas and fall boots...thats about all so far!


----------



## MidNiteSun

I want some Prada shoes too.  They just never have my size.    I have tiny feet.


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks for the chat Jill!!!

  I'm still debating on the BV Cabat. But missed out on the reflect color, all sold out. 

Did anybody get the new Chanel Portobello?  I saw some LV bags coming out this fall that somewhat remind me of it in style but it's....4500


----------



## Longchamp

I also saw the Prada cocodrillo bag in France, didn't look at the price as not interested. Then when I got home, couldn't stop thinking about it, coming out later this month.

So I sent pix to my friend Eric at Prada Soho, and my mouth dropped open. I knew it would be pricey but Oh My GAWD----23,500!!!!! Now here's once, have to agree w/ PP, if spending that much, get a Hermes!!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^reported


----------



## chic02latz

^^ OMG! can't believe that color is already sold out... there are some other beautiful colors... but sometimes it's hard when you've had your heart set on something... 

i haven't seen that new LV before... but it's like the alma meets the bag in the bag portobello


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ my thoughts exactly chic02latz about the LV.

There were only, I think, 125 reflects worldwide.  But I like the Nero also, so that will be around for a long time!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Okay huge bummer email from Joanna-- I saw it in France and passed it up because thought I would get it from her...

      So I just found out today from my buyer that we cannot get the red fur bag that you wanted to get because the red one was not in production.  There were only 30 made in the world, so its super extremely limited.  However, there is one available but bad news is we don't have a color picture of it.  Its a color called Lodin, and its like a earth-toned, green olive color.


Needless to say I'm not getting the Lodin color.


----------



## sbelle

Jill, thanks for the chat thread.  I didn't think it was going to happen, but this morning I found the sticky!!  Yea!

Ok...here's some chatting.  And I just typed all of this once and lost it.  I will try and get it all down again quickly because my family is sitting patiently waiting for me!  

We are in Canada on vacation and having a lovely time.  The weather is great.  I got to go shopping on my own yesterday because my dh thought I needed some time to go look at antiques.  I figured that I wouldn't correct him on the antique part.

I first went to the flagship Chanel store.  It was very small and I knew more than the SA they had working that morning.  She was sweet but totally clueless.  I discovered that the C$ prices (after conversion) were higher than the US$ prices.  For example the large new portobello is C$3,150 vs US$2,695.  They didn't have much bag inventory either and what they had was mostly basic stuff.

So then I was off to Prada.  It was a nice size store and the SA I met was very nice.  They had all the bags that we've all oohed and aahed over this Fall, but not the bag I was looking for....

Next was Holt Renfrew (seems like the Canadian Saks).  I met some lovely SA's and got to see my favorite lines--BV, Chanel and Prada.  The BV was nice, but fairly basic.  The Chanel boutique was even smaller than the small flagship store.  The Prada boutique was a nice size and the SA was super sweet.  And, more importantly, the Prada Canadian $ prices were more inline with US prices, unlike the Chanel.  And btw, I found the bag I was looking for.......hmm....more on that another time....

I did find out one thing that might have allowed me to buy a bag for less than the US price, but alas it didn't work for me.  Holt Renfrew exchanges US dollars at their own rate.  So yesterday when the actual exchange rate was US$ 1 = C$ 1.07, they were giving US$ 1 = C$ 1.25.  A significant difference.  I do think the exchanged $ had to be spent in the store.  If only I was carrying thousands of US $'s on me!!

Well...the family wants to go sightsee.  Imagaine that!


----------



## sbelle

I meant to include this in the prior post!  *longchamp*, I have secured a large brown portobello (FINALLY) thanks to *ryrybaby* letting me know that they had just hit Saks.  I sent my SA a text at 7:30 this morning asking him where mine was!!  He said he was just getting ready to text me that he had gotten one from Troy for me!

I have seen a black large and black small while here and I still love the bag.  I know there are those that don't like it, but it rocks my boat!!


----------



## chic02latz

^^ *Longchamp* - i didn't know that the reflect color was that limited... wow! and huge bummer on your prada fur bag! i knew that one was very limited in quantity... but i still can't believe that they couldn't get it for you, as you ordered it a while back... so sorry to hear that... i know you were looking forward to getting that bag


----------



## jcoop

ssc, enjoy your vacation!  Sounds fun to me!  Cannot wait to hear about the bag!   Is the brown portobello the one that is cerf like?  Can you put it on your shoulder?  Bulky?  I'm toying with the idea as well.  I have not seen one irl tho.

longchamp, that is a bummer about that bag you saw in France.  grrrrr

I'm thinking seriously about the Fendi Peekaboo.  Never have been attracted to Fendi until this one.  I believe ryry has received hers.  I gotta get some info from her before I make a decision.  There's also a brown prada that I'm liking...cannot remember the # now.  I believe ssc posted a pic of one.  It was similar to Dusty's but maybe a bit more structured.


----------



## chic02latz

BG.com listed their top 10 bags today (i'm assuming based on quantity sold?):

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...609Top10Bags&ncx=n&uEm=ann4_lestari@yahoo.com

*Longchamp* - the lilac BV karung that i've been eyeing made the top 10 list!!! i wonder if i should get it soon... i'm afraid they're going to sell fast... can't quite pull the trigger on almost $4k with tax just yet though... sigh... 

*Bagladee* - looks like the two-pocket hobo that you posted also made the list... i'm curious now... some tpfers do not recommend the bag, but it's obviously doing well in the market...


----------



## chic02latz

^^*ssc* - congrats on scoring the portobello!!! enjoy your vacation!!! we can't wait to hear all about it and check out your new acquisitions when you get back!!!


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop said:


> ssc, enjoy your vacation! Sounds fun to me! Cannot wait to hear about the bag!  Is the brown portobello the one that is cerf like? Can you put it on your shoulder? Bulky? I'm toying with the idea as well. I have not seen one irl tho.
> 
> longchamp, that is a bummer about that bag you saw in France. grrrrr
> 
> I'm thinking seriously about the Fendi Peekaboo. Never have been attracted to Fendi until this one. I believe ryry has received hers. I gotta get some info from her before I make a decision. There's also a brown prada that I'm liking...cannot remember the # now. I believe ssc posted a pic of one. It was similar to Dusty's but maybe a bit more structured.


 
*jcoop* - ryry said that the peekaboo was a bit on the heavy side... i didn't know she got it! might have to venture out to the fendi subforum to check it out!!!

i love the brown cervo tote!!! i think it was *ssc* that posted the pic... it's so pretty


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I meant to include this in the prior post! *longchamp*, I have secured a large brown portobello (FINALLY) thanks to *ryrybaby* letting me know that they had just hit Saks. I sent my SA a text at 7:30 this morning asking him where mine was!! He said he was just getting ready to text me that he had gotten one from Troy for me!
> 
> I have seen a black large and black small while here and I still love the bag. I know there are those that don't like it, but it rocks my boat!!


 
Hmm I think I know who got you your bag -. We need to go to the Troy Saks sometime, I'm going up next week, third largest Chanel in the country.

But anywhoo, I'm so glad you found your Portobello.   Have fun on your vacation. What part of Canada are you in? 

My sister lives in Toronto, you should make out there w/ the x change rate, it's a small difference, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> BG.com listed their top 10 bags today (i'm assuming based on quantity sold?):
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...609Top10Bags&ncx=n&uEm=ann4_lestari@yahoo.com
> 
> *Longchamp* - the lilac BV karung that i've been eyeing made the top 10 list!!! i wonder if i should get it soon... i'm afraid they're going to sell fast... can't quite pull the trigger on almost $4k with tax just yet though... sigh...
> 
> *Bagladee* - looks like the two-pocket hobo that you posted also made the list... i'm curious now... some tpfers do not recommend the bag, but it's obviously doing well in the market...


 
OMG, get the Karung, it's a beauty, saw IRL.


----------



## Bagladee

*Bagladee* - looks like the two-pocket hobo that you posted also made the list... i'm curious now... some tpfers do not recommend the bag, but it's obviously doing well in the market... [/QUOTE]

I think it is the black color that is making it sellable. If I decide to buy this bag (and I probably will), it will be in the black color. I think that it will look less bulky in the black color.


----------



## sbelle

chic02latz said:


> BG.com listed their top 10 bags today (i'm assuming based on quantity sold?):
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...609Top10Bags&ncx=n&uEm=ann4_lestari@yahoo.com


 
Interesting list.  Don't quite understand some of them.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> ssc, enjoy your vacation! Sounds fun to me! Cannot wait to hear about the bag!  Is the brown portobello the one that is cerf like? Can you put it on your shoulder? Bulky? I'm toying with the idea as well. I have not seen one irl tho.


 
*jcoop, *,  I've seen this bag irl a couple of times now--large and small--and I do love it.  BUT, the first thing I noticed is when I put it on my shoulder one of the straps kept falling off.  Kinda reminescent of the GST, but of course the straps are a lot shorter.  If the bag was full I think it would be hard to get over your shoulder, but you can do it if it isn't.  I know that I will carry it on my shoulder some, but imo it really isn't meant to be a shoulder bag. I can't help myself though--this bag has been on my mind for months!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

*longchamp*, we are in Toronto-it's only about 5 hours from where we live.  We are having a good time, just kicking back.  We also got to see the Yanks beat the Blue Jays twice!!  I am not a real baseball fan, but it was really fun!  Back home tomorrow, via Niagara Falls.


----------



## jcoop

ssc...i just like the option of putting a bag on my shoulder if i need 2 free hands...hmmmmm

what's a girl to do???? 

~brown or grey portobello
~brown prada cervo tote that ssc posted about
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/cervotote-thoughts-481255.html
~brown fendi peekaboo
~or something else????

????????????????????????

Thoughts/ideas?

I want something more structured, durable, elegant and really like a messenger strap (which porto doesn't) . Never have been attracted to fendi but i love this peekaboo in the pics.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> Thoughts/ideas?
> 
> I want something more structured, durable, elegant and really like a messenger strap (which porto doesn't) . Never have been attracted to fendi but i love this peekaboo in the pics.


 
I do have an idea, but I need to find a picture of it.  I saw a Prada tote here in Toronto that I just loved.  Let me see if I can find a picture of it.  It was really, really nice.


----------



## sbelle

I guess I spoke too soon.  I can't find a picture of it anywhere.  It was a bag that would be comparable to the Chanel portobello.  I saw it at Prada in Toronto.  I am going to keep looking.....


----------



## jcoop

thank you ssc!

let me know if you do find a pic!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> I guess I spoke too soon. I can't find a picture of it anywhere. It was a bag that would be comparable to the Chanel portobello. I saw it at Prada in Toronto. I am going to keep looking.....


 
S - why don't you call them and have them email you a pic!


----------



## Longchamp

*SSC*
That NM list can't be from quantity sold, as that Valentino bow hobo just came out, so think it's based on a designer or buyer's rendition of top 10 bags.

Would love to see the Prada that you are  talking about.  Troy is at Somerset Mall, place we were talking about earlier.

Glad you had fun at the game, when that stadium was first built was considered one of the best stadiums in baseball, but probably showing its age now.


----------



## Longchamp

Note from Joanna, mostly helping me through my grieving process of not getting the Visone bag , but she attached this at the end.....



I've been getting a ton of inquiries about the Nappa Gaufre, I had to make a special order for them.  Since Italy is on vacay right now they will be done producing them in September, so we are expected to get it around the end of Sept.  The main ones I reordered is the E/W BN1407 Nero, taller E/W BN1336 Nero, and the new one you purchased, BN1789 Bambu and Nero.  If there are any other customers who are seriously interested in purchasing one, now is the time to get on the wait list!


----------



## waverine

Longchamp> you mean email Joanna on the wait list or yourself?
Do you happen to know if there will be any price changes?


----------



## Longchamp

Note is from Joanna, email her.  I think the last price increase is it for awhile, but will need to ask her.


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> OMG, get the Karung, it's a beauty, saw IRL.


 
glad to hear that you love it IRL. i will HAVE to get it then. i'm saving every penny for this beauty... i'm turning 25 in the end of sept... no pressure... this beauty will be a nice bday present to myself...  

PS. there are two chanel bags that i want too... y'all are such great enablers (aka bad influence)...  love you all!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *SSC*
> That NM list can't be from quantity sold, as that Valentino bow hobo just came out, so think it's based on a designer or buyer's rendition of top 10 bags.
> 
> Would love to see the Prada that you are  talking about.  Troy is at Somerset Mall, place we were talking about earlier.
> 
> Glad you had fun at the game, when that stadium was first built was considered one of the best stadiums in baseball, but probably showing its age now.



I agree about that probably being some designer's idea of the top 10 bags!

We all loved the Blue Jays stadium.  It seemed like all the seats were good and it was easy to get in and out of!  Dh was thrilled that we could stay for all 9 innings and walk out and get a cab!

If I can't find a picture of that tote I will call Prada Toronto and see if I can get a style number .  It was slightly bigger than the Chanel portobello and it seems like it was around C$2,600.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Thanks ssc, I'm not familiar w/ the style you're referring to at all. Can't wait to see your new beauty. I'll look for it in the Chanel forum


----------



## jcoop

thank you ssc!

let us know when you get home!


----------



## chic02latz

random thoughts: have you ever thought about prices of other things in terms of bags??? 

DBF is looking into buying a hybrid... cash for clunkers, etc... anyhow, he was talking about the low down payment and i was thinking that... i could buy a bag with that money!!!  i didn't say it aloud though... just thinking about it in my head... lol!


----------



## sbelle

I think about it more the other way.  If I look in my closet and think I could buy a luxury car with the money invested in bags in my closet.  That is one reason I never take a family picture of my bags.  It would confirm without a doubt how much I have invested!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

ssc0619 said:


> I think about it more the other way.  If I look in my closet and think I could buy a luxury car with the money invested in bags in my closet.  That is one reason I never take a family picture of my bags.  It would confirm without a doubt how much I have invested!!


Me too...told my DH that the re-sell on some of my bags is better than real estate now (ha ha)...like how I justify it??  We laugh, but sometimes I feel bad when I spend on bags....but alas, I have all of you to make me feel better....


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> glad to hear that you love it IRL. i will HAVE to get it then. i'm saving every penny for this beauty... i'm turning 25 in the end of sept... no pressure... this beauty will be a nice bday present to myself...
> 
> PS. there are two chanel bags that i want too... y'all are such great enablers (aka bad influence)...  love you all!!!!


Oh to be 25 again and no worries....  I am 10 years older than you, and that time has flown, so enjoy it while you can...


----------



## chic02latz

^^ ssc and ryry - lol! my collection is certainly pale in comparison to yours ! if all my bags are valued at its new condition/MSRP, i can buy a new car, but NOT a luxury car... . in some weird ways, it makes me feel better that you all are crazy about bags...


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Oh to be 25 again and no worries....  I am 10 years older than you, and that time has flown, so enjoy it while you can...



thanks ryry! will try to enjoy it as much (and as long) as i can...


----------



## ryrybaby12

I had a great time in my twenties, and love my thirties overall....but the twenties were SOO much fun.  I lived in Georgetown most of my twenties, and we swear we are going to raise our kids back in DC....get me outta AZ....


----------



## chic02latz

^^i had a great time in my early 20s... now i'm overworked... lol! i used to hate that i look much younger than my age... but now i take that as a compliment . 

you're one hot mama ryry!!! so what brought you to AZ?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  You are sweet....family at the time, and DH's job.  However, I LOVE my job here, so it would be hard to pick up and move just yet.  Will be definitely doing something in 5 years or so....or maybe sooner, but we have no open areas out there yet....

My first Prada was a black nylon east west bag from Tyson's Corner Neiman Marcus  Where are you?


----------



## girlygirl3

I'm definitely getting into Pradas late!  Wow, Chic, 25 in september - how nice!  I think at 25, I was into working & traveling and not designers at all.
My first Prada didn't come until last spring - a washed deerskin bauletto in talco.  It still gets lots of attention!


----------



## waverine

me too... couldnt afford much designer bags when i was in 20s.... 
cos most of my dough was spent on partying....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Well chic, I bought my first Prada around your age, so you are in real trouble!  Or maybe you will be over it in 10 years....NOT.


----------



## sbelle

chic02latz said:


> ^^ ssc and ryry - lol! my collection is certainly pale in comparison to yours ! if all my bags are valued at its new condition/MSRP, i can buy a new car, but NOT a luxury car... . in some weird ways, it makes me feel better that you all are crazy about bags...


 
But at your age I didn't have one designer bag.  I didn't even know what Prada was.  It was way past 25 before I had my first designer item!!


----------



## chic02latz

^^LOL! it's all my mom's and aunts' fault! they introduced me to designers when i was very young..  i was more into monogram in my teens. my aunts and cousins were responsible for that. coach and LV were dominating my closet back then. i'm so overdosed on monogram now that i can't imagine myself buying one in the near future... 

anyways, my first prada was a saffiano wallet from my mom (the old version with the triangle logo). i think i was 18 when i received it. it didn't get much used back then (as i was poisoned by the thought that if it is a designer item, may as well have a logo all over it to show it...)

the first prada that i purchased was a vitello daino tote. i got it when i was in grad school (21)... i thought it would be nice to have a more clean look when i was a TA and stuff... lol! it fit my 12-inch laptop with some room for notebooks, pouches, and a wallet...

now i'm pretty much addicted to prada...


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^So, what bag do you use for work now?  Still the Vitello Daino?  I am always on the hunt for the ultimate work bag...hence thinking the Peekaboo.  Thoughts?


----------



## Longchamp

Let's see in my twenties  --smoking weed, hanging out w/ boys. Dreamed of living in Europe the rest of my life and moved there to go to school and almost gave my father a stroke!!! Purses were the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^So, what bag do you use for work now? Still the Vitello Daino? I am always on the hunt for the ultimate work bag...hence thinking the Peekaboo. Thoughts?


 
I saw that bag IRL, wasn't liking it. And the pix I saw of you babe, I think you're too lovely for this bag.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awe..you are too nice Longchamp...and who hasn't smoked a doobey or two in their twenties??  I was a WILD woman too...and am thankful I finally settled down, but love the memories, and DH and I share quite a few of them, though I met him when I was 27.

Thanks for your Peekaboo thoughts....I also ordered the Portobello that SSC0619 got, and mine will be here on Monday, so maybe that will be it.  I use my Gaufre but never put my laptop in it, and use the Vitello Daino, but sometimes I am unsure because it is such a light tan color....

Okay...so any thoughts would be great...otherwise, I am keeping my laptop in the laptop bag, and carrying another bag for files..


----------



## sbelle

Anyone know if Joanna is working today?  I emailed her in search of the bag I saw in Toronoto, but didn't hear back yet.  It is closing in on my bedtime...


----------



## alouette

Hey gals....posting my Chanel pics...give me your immediate and honest thoughts in the Chanel in action thread.

ryry - I see your more w/ the shroom than the Peekaboo even though it's a classy bag.  I see you more w/ a camera bag though. 

LC - We are kindred spirits.  Those were my EXACT thoughts (and actions) as well. 

I think we all can relate to the wild side "back in the day."  I miss them sometimes.  lol

S - Closing in on my bedtime too.  UFC fight just ended so everyone is out of the house finally!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^So, what bag do you use for work now?  Still the Vitello Daino?  I am always on the hunt for the ultimate work bag...hence thinking the Peekaboo.  Thoughts?



lol! we're in the same boat again... i'm still on the hunt myself. the muse and the easy are my work bags for now... but i'm afraid that they're gonna give up one day though. besides, they're kind of heavy with a laptop inside... i think padded handles will be a huge plus... but which fashionable work bag would have that???


----------



## chic02latz

alouette - i can't wait to see the pics of your new chanel!!!

college days went by so fast... i wish i could go back and relive it . we do sometimes live like silly college kids. i'm 24 and DBF is 23, so we're still kinda crazy at times... in fact, i have a feeling that he's going to spend his night in the bathroom unfortunately . he drank a few shots too many...


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay...so any thoughts would be great...otherwise, I am keeping my laptop in the laptop bag, and carrying another bag for files..


 
Would you carry your Chanel Portobello to work? Do you want this bag to hold a laptop/files/ etc? 

Agree w/ PP would not put my laptop in any designer bag. Ebags has some great either classic and fun laptop bags and sleeves.

http://www.ebags.com/business_laptop/department/index.cfm?sub_site_id=25


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> Hey gals....posting my Chanel pics...give me your immediate and honest thoughts in the Chanel in action thread.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Woo Hoo, saw S's bag and loved it, now off to see your beauty A!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

A- like your bag...I think you surprised me with a reissue as you were stuck on a bag for you and Owen, but I am glad you thought about it differently, and bought something you just wanted.  It is absolutely beautiful!

Chic- I am leaning toward the bronze too....still unsure, and waiting for my Portobello before I decide.

Longchamp- you are right, no matter what I do, putting a laptop in any of my designer bags makes me nervous, therefore, the bag I bring will likely only hold files etc....

The nylon bag with messenger though would also be good for a diaper bag.  I currently use an older Gucci tote and an older Prada Nylon hobo, and I want something that I could messenger sometime...and that I can thrown my WOC in...

I took my son's sippy cup to pre-school in my Gaufre, and it leaked just a little, and I about died, but the nice thing was that I caught it fast, and it cleaned fine, but would rather that happen in nylon if it happens again...KWIM?


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> I took my son's sippy cup to pre-school in my Gaufre, and it leaked just a little, and I about died, but the nice thing was that I caught it fast, and it cleaned fine, but would rather that happen in nylon if it happens again...KWIM?


 

I'm in love w/ this bag, well so much that 3 bags are on their way out tomorrow morning, not really to fund this bag, but know I won't carry them.  

The sides  can snap up and then it has a smaller opening, but unsnapped has huge opening. Would be great for Mom w/ small children. The strap is definitely long enough for a cross body bag and it's easy to put over the shoulder w/ the shorter straps. It's just a great run around bag, nothing fancy but nicer than her usual tessuto, IMO.

And it's 860 w/ Joanna. Hey isn't that like giving it away w/ the prices we pay for bags these days?

The fumo is my favorite color, not sure she has that, but getting the Rovere when Milan returns from holiday.


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> Hey gals....posting my Chanel pics...give me !


 
I love it!!! You made a good choice, and will probably carry it a lot more than you think. Don't be afraid to carry it, it looks great on you. 

Love it.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Anyone know if Joanna is working today? I emailed her in search of the bag I saw in Toronoto, but didn't hear back yet. It is closing in on my bedtime...


 
You are killing me here w/ this mystery bag.  I think she was on last night, but if busy, her response is *way past our bedtimes* and have to read it in am. 

--want to see Prada Portobello bag!


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, u aren't too crazy about the peekaboo?

I've got one coming to me.  also have the brown porto coming....will decide between one of those bags....surely one of them will be tdf!  

if not, i'll keep searching...

i, too, am hoping to see a pic of the prada porto!


----------



## chic02latz

^^OMG there's a prada porto??? can't wait to see pics!!!

Longchamp - do you know if joanna got new bags? i ordered another gaufre from her a few days ago; she emailed me that she couldn't send it right away because they were short of staff and they had a huge shipment coming... (i think it was wednesday/thursday)


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> ^^OMG there's a prada porto??? can't wait to see pics!!!
> 
> Longchamp - do you know if joanna got new bags? i ordered another gaufre from her a few days ago; she emailed me that she couldn't send it right away because they were short of staff and they had a huge shipment coming... (i think it was wednesday/thursday)


 
I know they got bags, not sure if new styles. Last I spoke w/ her she said some styles, esp the gaufre's would be in short supply until mid September.


----------



## chic02latz

ryry - i'm leaning towards the black now after seeing alouette's bag...  yes, wait and see if you like your portobello... please post some mod pics so we can help you decide if you're unsure 

A - let us know about your other bag that's coming tomorrow!

Bagladee - can't wait to see your pics too... i think you have a new maxi; 'shroom is coming tomorrow, and your nicciolo satchel is coming on tuesday?

my gaufre tote should come here on tuesday.

we have a big bag week ahead of us !


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> I know they got bags, not sure if new styles. Last I spoke w/ her she said some styles, esp the gaufre's would be in short supply until mid September.



ahhh yes, she told me about the gaufres coming in late sep... i hope they got some new styles last week.. but that could be bad for my wallet...


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> longchamp, u aren't too crazy about the peekaboo?


 
I have sold off so many bags this year--it's just a shame! My 3 consignors are in love w/ me, which is not a good thing. 

Some bags I have bought like the Fringe  bag, is to keep just as an icon/trendy one of a kind Prada bag.  May not see much wear, but won't sell.

I think for me, the peekaboo is a bag that I would tire of soon, and would be on the chopping block. I love the Chanel Portobello, but not in love w/ it--but I can see why others are. 

My sites are set on a BV Cabat right now and maybe the ostrich Prada from resort, so selling more to fund. Have promised myself, that would use other bags to fund new bags and trying to stick to that rule, but it's hard.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> You are killing me here w/ this mystery bag.
> 
> --want to see Prada Portobello bag!


 
I didn't hear from Joanna yesterday.  Maybe today.

Of course I am beginning to doubt myself on this one.  Maybe it isn't even close to what I am remembering.  Lol, it is hard to keep bags straight in my head.  What if it isn't even Prada??? (just kidding...I do know that much!)

I do remember when I saw it thinking that it would be a good bag if I weren't already getting the brown Chanel portobello.

Things I remember....

it was from the cervo collection
it wa a pretty brown
the handles had gold hardware where your hand would rest (which actually might make it impractical now that I think about it)
there were 3 compartments
zippers on the front and back
It was C$ 2,625
I'll get to the bottom of this and we'll either love the bag or get a good laugh!


----------



## sbelle

*longchamp*, did you give up on getting a fur Prada after Joanna didn't get the one you wanted?


----------



## Bagladee

Joanna told me that they are getting new toad wallets in this week in new colors - pink being one of them!


----------



## chic02latz

^does this mean that you're getting the pink one too???


----------



## jcoop

OMG, pink toadies????  My FAV color!!!!!  

willnotgetone....willnotgetone....willnotgetone...willnotgetone...


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *longchamp*, did you give up on getting a fur Prada after Joanna didn't get the one you wanted?


 
Yes didn't like the Lodin, which is the bag up on the Saks site--it was the red mink or bust.


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> ^does this mean that you're getting the pink one too???


 
If it is the right pink - need to see a pic first! She is getting mela (light green) and ocra but she doesn't know what color that one is.


----------



## Bagladee

Bagladee said:


> If it is the right pink - need to see a pic first! She is getting mela (light green) and ocra but she doesn't know what color that one is.


 
Oops - not ocra - was called oltremade.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> I'm in love w/ this bag, well so much that 3 bags are on their way out tomorrow morning, not really to fund this bag, but know I won't carry them.
> 
> The sides  can snap up and then it has a smaller opening, but unsnapped has huge opening. Would be great for Mom w/ small children. The strap is definitely long enough for a cross body bag and it's easy to put over the shoulder w/ the shorter straps. It's just a great run around bag, nothing fancy but nicer than her usual tessuto, IMO.
> 
> And it's 860 w/ Joanna. Hey isn't that like giving it away w/ the prices we pay for bags these days?
> 
> The fumo is my favorite color, not sure she has that, but getting the Rovere when Milan returns from holiday.


What is Rovere, LC??  I really like your Fumo.  We go to the Children's museum every weekend, and today was the day I really wish I had that Nylon bag....I carried my WOC and my old diaper bag...LOVE MY WOC!!  That was so handy there when I wanted to leave my diaper bag on the side....and when holding my little guy.  I think I need this nylon bag!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yes, and A looks great with that Chanel!!  I know what you mean about the black...black is just timeless with Chanel!


----------



## chic02latz

^ i know! my aunt recommends black, silver, or gold (instead of bronze)... to complicate matters, my mom told me to get the classic flap instead of the reissue... sigh... i think i like the reissue lock better...  but who knows what i like once i reach her age


----------



## ryrybaby12

JCOOP,

We will find out tomorrow and Tuesday whether the Peekaboo is the one or not, right? I still like the Peekaboo...I love the one I saw at Saks....but it may not be practical for me.  I just think it is soo classy!  So, let's chat and see what we think!


----------



## LVLux

Just arrived  at my doorstop yesterday-Love em! Prada Motorcycle boot!  I don't see a Prada shoe clubhouse but wanted to share my excitement ! The quality of the leather is rich!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Wow, those are super cute!!  I think I need those too....love how rugged they look!


----------



## LVLux

I know-I originally bought the Jimmy Choo Motorcycle Boot but they are short and lined in rabbit and seem more like a feminine boot and I want to wear these with the Chanel Tweed tote or flowered skirts just something to mix it up and love that they are higher than the Choo boot-They feel comfortable too because I have a narrow foot and yet these fit without feeling too clunky!


----------



## LVLux

I'm looking for a soft pretty motorcycle jacket too but have not found one yet-NM has a gold one that is tempting me-LOL!


----------



## sbelle

LVLux--love your boots!!!


----------



## LVLux

Thanks-hope I can find a cool jacket to wear them with! One thing leads to another!  I still have the Fairy Prada bag that I have yet to wear-hope I don't do the same w/the boots-LOL!


----------



## chic02latz

those are some hot boots!!! congrats!!! a cool leather jacket will definitely complete the look


----------



## Bagladee

Love those boots *LVLux.* I love the rugged look!!! You'll have to take some modeling pics once you score your jacket!


----------



## LVLux

ok-I will-I see you are in the Northwest too-Hasn't our summer been amazing so far?


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> ok-I will-I see you are in the Northwest too-Hasn't our summer been amazing so far?


 
The summer has been beautiful! That hot week was not so fun - we don't have AC (but will be adding it in the fall!!!). But today was the perfect day and I spent most of it in the garden. There is nothing like Seattle when the weater is like this!


----------



## LVLux

I agree-I was just in Downtown Seattle and had a room at the Grand Hyatt that had views in both directions-space needle one direction and Pike Place in the other-Fun city!
We took the coffee tour and got to taste coffee from the Clover Press that starbucks stopped production on-It was so delicious!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> longchamp, u aren't too crazy about the *peekaboo?*


 
I haven't been keeping up with Fendi, so tell me what's the deal with the peekaboo?  Is it liked an ouside over that attaches over the inside bag?  I am not understanding just from looking at the pictures.


----------



## Bagladee

Hey all, I finally got my replacement for the defective Chanel maxi that I had gotten from NM. I posted modeling pics of that and my reissue tote in the Chanel forum.The lambskin maxi is so soft - LOVES it!!!!


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with Fendi, so tell me what's the deal with the peekaboo?  Is it liked an ouside over that attaches over the inside bag?  I am not understanding just from looking at the pictures.



Looks like I need to proof my posts better when I type on my Iphone.  I was trying to ask whether the peekaboo has an outside cover that attaches over an inside bag,


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee--

Yeaaaaaahhh!  I'm happy you got your replacement!!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Bagladee--
> 
> Yeaaaaaahhh! I'm happy you got your replacement!!


 
Thanks S. I should be really excited but I am just so jacked to get that portobello. It has been front and center in my head for so long!


----------



## jcoop

LVlux....love those boots!!!

ssc, maybe this link will help describe it for ya
http://bagcraze.blogspot.com/2009/02/fendi-peek-boo.html

the one i have coming is brown with a pin dot interior...ryry's is a grey bag

i'll let yall know on tuesday when i receive this AND the brown porto!  cannot keep both!  

i've never been into fendi bags...ever---this one just really caught my eye


----------



## Longchamp

If you close the clasp up you can't see the inside lining. but if you leave the clasp open you get a "peek" of the inside lining which is a lovely contrast to the outside of the bag... thus called Peekaboo.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> What is Rovere, LC?? I really like your Fumo. We go to the Children's museum every weekend, and today was the day I really wish I had that Nylon bag....I carried my WOC and my old diaper bag...LOVE MY WOC!! That was so handy there when I wanted to leave my diaper bag on the side....and when holding my little guy. I think I need this nylon bag!!


 
Rovere is the color of the brown that she sold the last one, but will have more in mid September. I love the bag, it's easy to carry, but fun and reminds me of the LV Mahina--but nicer.  these are stuffed w/ tissue paper, but bag does not bulge out as you see in the pix.

I think WOC would be perfect for a Mom, then throw it in this bag. You'll love the bag I think even when your children are out of diapers. Wow how fun for your kids at the museum--what a good Mom you are.


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop* and *longchamp* thanks for the information on the peekaboo.  Very interesting..I'd like to see one irl.


Still haven't heard from Joanna......


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Jcoop and I are in the same boat..can only keep one, either the Peekaboo or the Porto.  I too do not normally care for Fendi, so this would be a first!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Rovere is the color of the brown that she sold the last one, but will have more in mid September. I love the bag, it's easy to carry, but fun and reminds me of the LV Mahina--but nicer.  these are stuffed w/ tissue paper, but bag does not bulge out as you see in the pix.
> 
> I think WOC would be perfect for a Mom, then throw it in this bag. You'll love the bag I think even when your children are out of diapers. Wow how fun for your kids at the museum--what a good Mom you are.


Thanks LC.  My DH and I became members of this Children's museum here so that in the disgusting summer heat we have here in AZ, we have a place to take our kids.  We go in the pool every day, but my two and a half year old is CONSTANT energy, so the museum is good for him.  They have so many cool things for kids.

I am going to drag Alouette and O there soon so our kids can play....

I think I am going to get that bag you have...maybe in black as I have so many brown bags, but would LOVE to get the Fumo...where did you get yours...Paris??  At the Prada boutique there?


----------



## alouette

^^plan on it.  I can't wait to bring O there.  He and R would have such a good time w/ each other.  Then we can hang out while they tucker out. lol


----------



## Longchamp

^^^I don't know how you guys deal w/ this heat all the time, it was 94 today and humid.  If it stayed like this all summer, I'd have to move into the pool!!! But I guess you get used to it after awhile.

And I do like the Peekaboo, when I first saw it on bagcraze blogspot told myself I had to get it. But have my sights on other things right now, and need to be good.


----------



## alouette

Oh S, it's a dry heat, LMAO!  That's how everyone rationalizes it......we get used to it though honestly.

Pools are a must.  We had a work party today and dare I say that it was a tad cool when the water temp was 86??  Am I crazy???


----------



## Longchamp




----------



## chic02latz

^^ LOL! i think dry heat is a lot better than humidity index of 100+ today where i live... i stay at home... (working sadly) but stay out of the heat 

A- may i ask the size of your reissue flap? i'm trying to decide between the 226 and 227.  i think the 226 looks better on me, but it may not hold a lot... this is also my faint memory from trying it on a couple of months ago...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Funny..I took Ry in today and I was cold too!!  Dry heat....it is like a wood fire burning oven....that is dry heat, and that is what it feels like heat.

Although, it is getting better as this is the first summer in a long time that I am not pregnant!!  So, I don't think it is too terrible.  It was a sigh of relief when it was only 105 degrees this weekend!


----------



## chic02latz

^^ "only 105 degrees" - LOL!

i don't know whether dry is better than humid! you know the grass always appears to be greener on the other side ... i just hate the sticky feeling of humidity... the sweat just doesn't evaporate - yuck!


----------



## jcoop

dry heat is def more tolerable than the hot and humid days

forecast here this week is mid to high 90's---headed to the lake on wednesday...that is in the texas hill country with high humidity

will go into austin with my dd and do a lil shopping then 

ryry, text or email me when you get your brown porto today!  cannot wait to see what you have to say about it!


----------



## Longchamp

^^Didn't you get one too jcoop?  Would love to see pix, and do you love it too?? May need to rethink this one.....sigh.


----------



## sbelle

Well, in reading your comments it made me think there is one good thing about living in upstate NY (it'a all I can come up with at this point).  The temperature has only been above 80 a few days this year.  Most days it has been in the mid-70's.  That is not normal, though.  Last year it was in the low to mid 90's in August.

Just remember though, it starts snowing in November and doesn't stop until the beginning of April (sometimes it snows in mid-late April).

I am living the reverse life of when we lived in Texas.  In Texas we had summer for 6-7 months of the year.  Here we have winter for that long!!


----------



## sbelle

I did finally hear back from Joanna and she doesn't have the tote bag I was talking about.  I guess I could call the SA in Toronto again, but I don't want to make him think I am looking to buy the bag. Hmm...


----------



## sbelle

Ok, now who is getting the portobello today? * bagladee* and *ryrybaby*?  *jcoop* tomorrow?

Tell me we won't have to wait until the afternoon?  I am sure you have the delivery drivers' schedules memorized.

It's so bad for me that not only does the UPS driver know me by sight, he knows my car too.  Very often he'll see me in town and motion for me to pull over so he can give me my packages.  

I was at a gas station one day filling my car up and he was driving by and saw me.  He pulled in, carried a package to my car and put it in the front seat.  A lady was fueling her car beside me looked at me and said "I never get that kind of service".



I can't wait to see what y'all think!!


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, i will be receiving the peekaboo and the porto tomorrow! i'm excited and hoping I love only one!!!  lol  

ssc, didn't realize you had lived in texas---where at?  did you like it? i really do love it here--i must say the summers get a bit too hot though...85 really is what i would like the high to be---it's been over 100 here several days this summer---nothing like *ryry *and *a *have had though

our first freeze is normally halloween or a week later....by march it is spring---and the wind and sand blow something awful...but at least it is warming up then.....we have had lots of warm thanksgivings and christmases........can pretty well count on jan and feb being cold


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Ohmygosh!!  I love the UPS story!!  That is freaking hilarious!   

Both DH and I work from home, so we always have packages coming to.  I try to intercept packages though when I know I have ordered something $$ so that DH does not by mistake open one of my bags.  He knows most of the time, and rolls his eyes, but would DIE if he knew the going rate for some of these bags now!

So, yes, I am getting the Porto today...and I am chomping at the bit and it is only 7:30am here....ugh!

My nanny is off today, so will try my hardest to post pics if I can when it gets here!!  Can't wait!


----------



## jcoop

ssc, it will be tomorrow afternoon before i receive mine...i work from 8-2 then i am going to the gym and then home...hopefully it will be there then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

do you think the brown porto color will go with most colors?

wish these 2 bags were arriving TODAY!


----------



## jcoop

ryry, do you like working from home?  sounds kinda cool!

i work in nearly a stress free office environment! so awesome--small office, 3 of us ladies and we all get along...zero drama!  several men and we just all get along...i know this isn't the norm for sure

dh and i have a wonderful marriage but if we worked next to one another...OMG----that might be bad!


----------



## Bagladee

I am on pins and needles. Your pictures were so gorgeous that I just know I will love this bag. I love the whole compartment thing!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

A - you better call as soon as you get yours. There are three different fed ex drivers that deliver to this area so I have no idea what time mine will come. The first guy is usually here around 9:30.....I am freaking dying....


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> ssc, didn't realize you had lived in texas---where at? did you like it? i really do love it here--i must say the summers get a bit too hot though...85 really is what i would like the high to be---it's been over 100 here several days this summer---


 

We lived outside of Fort Worth for about 9 years, and then moved closer to Dallas for about 4 years.  I loved that area.  Best place we ever lived.  The cost of living was low, homes prices were really reasonable and no state income tax.  Not to mention the best shopping ever.  Thank goodness I wasn't into designer bags when I lived there though--I would have been broke!

The heat did get to me at times.  There was one year when we lived there that there was something like 40 consecutive days in a row over 100 degrees!  That summer about killed me.  Everyone had a pool, but I always thought "who wants to go swimming when the water temperature is 90 degrees?"


----------



## jcoop

ssc----yep, the DFW area is really beautiful---i'm about 4 hours away from there -- you are right...cost of living is very decent 

bagladee, i'm on pins and needles too!  i hope you can get on here and tell us your thoughts when you receive yours


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> ssc----yep, the DFW area is really beautiful---i'm about 4 hours away from there -- you are right...cost of living is very decent
> 
> bagladee, i'm on pins and needles too! i hope you can get on here and tell us your thoughts when you receive yours


 
I am anxious to see what you will chose between the peekaboo and the portobello. I have never been a Fendi fan but that bag looks interesting.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah can't wait to see all these bag beauties. You guys posting them here??

ssc---do you and Emmy live close to each other?  I think she lives up by you.


----------



## sbelle

Don't y'all just love having this chat thread???


*longchamp*--I do live close to Emmy--probably about 2 1/2 hours.  I've only been to Syracuse once though.  My daughter was competing in an Irish Dance feis (step dancing competition) that was in Syracuse!


----------



## chic02latz

i'm so excited for you all - ryry, bagladee, and jcoop!!!! can't wait to see some pics and get your report!!! btw, alouette is getting something in the mail today too iirc !

ditto about fedex and UPS stories... so funny... and sadly, i have to admit it's the same case for me... those drivers recognize me when they see me around the neighborhood 

ssc & jcoop - i used to fly to dallas frequently for work, and almost never came home empty-handed  lol! i love shopping there. in fact, i was going to fly out tonight, but my boss said that the client here needed me more... my other boss wasn't happy, but i guess my traveling will be significantly reduced, as they really need me to serve this one client (in-town). 

work is gonna get pretty busy starting this week until further notice ( i would say april or so)... i may not even have time to buy some pretty things... lol! yeah right... i will always find time for that . otherwise, i just have to live it through you all


----------



## jcoop

hey chic!

do you travel much for work?

don't work TOO hard---we *need *you here 


yes, ssc, this chat thread is coolio


----------



## alouette

ssc0619 said:


> Ok, now who is getting the portobello today? *bagladee* and *ryrybaby*? *jcoop* tomorrow?
> 
> Tell me we won't have to wait until the afternoon? I am sure you have the delivery drivers' schedules memorized.
> 
> It's so bad for me that not only does the UPS driver know me by sight, he knows my car too. Very often he'll see me in town and motion for me to pull over so he can give me my packages.
> 
> I was at a gas station one day filling my car up and he was driving by and saw me. He pulled in, carried a package to my car and put it in the front seat. A lady was fueling her car beside me looked at me and said "I never get that kind of service".
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what y'all think!!


 

lmao, that is one funny story!!!!!!!!!!!!  ryry is supposed to be getting her porto today.....wonder where everyone's bags are??!


----------



## alouette

oh and chic - I'm not exactly sure what size my flap is...ha!  I want to say it's around the same size as a 225 but it expands like an accordian.  Definitely not a style I've seen around all the time.  Now I'm thinking about exchanging it for a med cam bag.  I know.  I need meds.


----------



## jcoop

^^^^the reissue and the camera bag are both wonderful choices, A----what color camera bag would you get---metallic black???


----------



## Bagladee

Well guys - am so freaking pissed off right now!!!! I chased the Fed Ex guy down the street and he had NOTHING for me. I couldn't call my SA as it wasn't 10:00 on the west coast, so I called the Saks store in Maryland where the bag was sent from. They have no record of the transaction (although they charged my debit card on Friday). They say they don't have any brown portobellos (although my SA says the system says they have 2). So now my SA and her GMM are trying to get this resolved. I told her I don't care what they do, but I better have that bag on my doorstep tomorrow morning. I am usually a very patient person but I have been getting the run around with this bag for the last week. I want to scream.:censor:


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> I need meds.


 
I definitely do.  This morning my internet went down when I first logged onto tpf and it was down a half hour.  The whole time I kept thinking....."what if it's down all day long?".   I was starting to think through places I could go for wi-fi.  There is definitely something wrong with that.


----------



## EMMY

Bagladee said:


> Well guys - am so freaking pissed off right now!!!! I chased the Fed Ex guy down the street and he had NOTHING for me. I couldn't call my SA as it wasn't 10:00 on the west coast, so I called the Saks store in Maryland where the bag was sent from. They have no record of the transaction (although they charged my debit card on Friday). They say they don't have any brown portobellos (although my SA says the system says they have 2). So now my SA and her GMM are trying to get this resolved. I told her I don't care what they do, but I better have that bag on my doorstep tomorrow morning. I am usually a very patient person but I have been getting the run around with this bag for the last week. I want to scream.:censor:


   ^ Oh man....NO record of the transaction?!?!?!?!?!? UGH...keep us posted girlfriend and goodluck..I'd be FUMING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alouette

^Yea, I'd be so po'd too.  I got po'd when I paid $ for overnight delivery for my Prada and they scheduled it to be delivered today vs. Friday.  I'm still waiting but at least shipping chgs were reversed.

L, I'd be kicking arse and taking names.  You deserve to be fuming.  Keep us posted.  I was so excited for everyone's reveals too.


jcoop - I have the metallic black reissue but thinking of exchanging it for the med cam case in matte black.  That's the only one they have at NM right now but I like it anyway.  I don't think I can get up there today since DS has to nap and there's no way in HE** I'm fighting traffic on the way back home with a 2yo in the back seat!


----------



## sbelle

oh *bagladee*!!  I can't believe your story!  I hope they are treating you right and working really hard to get to the bottom of this mess.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that there will be a happy ending to this!!



I did see a little humor in picturing you chasing the Fed Ex guy down the street.  I have done that also.  That's when I learned that there are different types of Fed Ex delivery trucks (ground, overnight, etc).


----------



## Bagladee

Now they are saying that it was sent out this morning and I will have tomorrow. Frankly I don't believe them, but they have my money and so I will give them until tomorrow. I couldn't sleep last night because I have been so excited to get this bag. The kids got up this morning before I could shower and then I didn't want to be in the shower when the Fed Ex guy came and then I have been on the phone since 9:30 this morning so I still haven't had my shower and now the kids need lunch. This is just all so aggrivating. I told the SA that they had better reverse the shipping charges. Can you believe she said she didn't know if they could do that?????


----------



## chic02latz

^^ OMG! Bagladee - i am so sorry you have to go through all this mess!!! they charged your cc, they need to deliver the product. good luck and keep us posted!!!

alouette & ryry - got your deliveries yet?

ssc & alouette - i too need some meds... this forum is so addictive... (just as addictive as the bags themselves ). i have one internet browser (of this forum) open almost all the time... i only check it every once i a while... but still, so addictive


----------



## alouette

No delivery yet...status shows on the FedEx truck to be delivered.

ssc- that is a hilarious story!  DS is napping and I have a million other things I could be doing but I'd rather visit here really quick espec since I'm a little sluggish today.


----------



## Bagladee

Chic - you are right about this place being addictive. I have tPF open on my computer almost all day. 

I talked to DH this morning about what happened with my portobello and he was cool and calm - told me no big deal if I don't get the credit back for a few days if I have to cancel - just transfer more money to get new one. But then he called me about ten minutes ago and told me that a box was just delivered to his office and he wondered "what bag is this?" It is my Prada push lock satchel arriving a day EARLY. My SA at Neiman's is awesome!!!!!


----------



## alouette

OMG, I hope it's your satchel b/c that means we have more bag porn!  LOL  I need a pick me up anyway.  I'm so freaking tired.

At least that will ease the pain of the prolonged porto problem (pardon my alliteration) .


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> Now they are saying that it was sent out this morning and I will have tomorrow. Frankly I don't believe them, but they have my money and so I will give them until tomorrow. I couldn't sleep last night because I have been so excited to get this bag. The kids got up this morning before I could shower and then I didn't want to be in the shower when the Fed Ex guy came and then I have been on the phone since 9:30 this morning so I still haven't had my shower and now the kids need lunch. This is just all so aggrivating. I told the SA that they had better reverse the shipping charges. Can you believe she said she didn't know if they could do that?????



This is the most excitement that the Pacific Northwest has seen in awhile!!!!!!! Wish I was your next door neighbor so I could have seen you running down the street after that truck-you have now confirmed that us bag collector's are Justifiably LOL!!!!!

I hope you get it tomorrow-why don't they give you the tracking number so that you can confirm what they are telling you!


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> This is the most excitement that the Pacific Northwest has seen in awhile!!!!!!! Wish I was your next door neighbor so I could have seen you running down the street after that truck-you have now confirmed that us bag collector's are Justifiably LOL!!!!!
> 
> I hope you get it tomorrow-why don't they give you the tracking number so that you can confirm what they are telling you!


 
That is why I have my doubts. SA is supposed to email me with the tracking number but I don't have it as of yet.

Yeah - I was still in my work out clothes with my hair piled on top of my head and no make-up - no shoes - just my white socks which now are no longer white. OMG - now I am embarrassed


----------



## LVLux

I would have done the same-I even called one day and said it is ridicilous that Fed Ex calls the day before to say "stay home all day from 7am-7pm in case we bring you a package"!!!!!   If they have a system like that then why can't they call and say we will be there between 10-12 and why is it that only Chanel,LV & Luxury Departments that do not have tracking numbers on the items they ship-everyone else has a system to keep the client updated! It is frustrating!


----------



## sbelle

hmm....where is *ryrybaby* and her portobello?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^ Well, I did get it...but my nanny is off today, my DH is all over the house with my two kids, and I am working on a big deal at a hospital I am visiting tomorrow and Wednesday, so will try to post pics tomorrow....BUT....

I AM IN LOVE!  Holy moly..the brown is so amazingly pretty, and so much better than the black!!  It is goregous and I LOVE the distressed look to the brown.  Seriously, I am in heaven.  Have you worn it yet S??

JCOOP...this is going to be hard one, but I think you are going to DIE when you get this, especially because you love your Cerf tote....it is a super cool bag, and have never seen this beautiful brown before...nothing like it!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Have you worn it yet S??


 
Nope.  I am still in the admiring phase.  It is on my desk at home where I can see it when I am on the computer.


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop said:


> hey chic!
> 
> do you travel much for work?
> 
> don't work TOO hard---we *need *you here



awww thanks jcoop! that's so sweet of you. 

my mom kept telling me that i work too much, and i do think about applying for other opportunities sometimes... but other times i think that my firm can take me places... DBF and i talked about working in europe in the near future (although we work for different companies). he wants to live in france for a couple of years... he knows enough french to live/work there... i know zero french... lol! one of the partners at the firm pretty much promised my placement anywhere i want in 14 months; they just really need me to transition my role and knowledge (of certain clients) to my staff during the 14 months... i'm already thinking about all the pretty things that i can see (and buy) in europe... think of how fun that'd be  

BUT i would LOVE to work in a low-stress environment for a change! 

what's a girl to do??


----------



## chic02latz

ryry & jcoop - can't wait to see your portobello and peekaboo!!!

alouette - has your new baby arrived yet?

bagladee - can't wait to see your new satchel. i hope you'll get your porto tomorrow!!!


----------



## jcoop

sounds like you are employed at a great place, chic!  keep up the hard work!


ryry....okay, this is sounding good!  hard too---for decision time!

what are you leaning towards now?

are they about the same size?


----------



## luvprada

I've only bought two Prada's delivered, the rest I've bought local.  Yes it is embarrassing though as our fed ex deliver knows me too - but it is for dog supplies!


----------



## alouette

Got the box (finally at 7:30p!!!!) but can't open due to DH being home, lol.  Awful I know.  I'm hoping it's the same color as Lexie2000's.


----------



## chic02latz

^^ LOL! funnily i know the feeling... can't open anything in front of DBF either..  we might just have a HUGE reveal day tomorrow!!!


----------



## alouette

^^fingers crossed that I have time to take pics.  DS took FOREVER to fall asleep tonight and only took a 40 min nap this pm.  I already have my fluffy comforter and pillow outside of his room b/c I just KNOW that I will be sleeping on his floor again tonight.

Sorry for the rant....rant over.  ryry - I know you can sympathize.


PS - Sorry to all for my ramblings last night.  I hope they made sense as I was three sheets to the wind, lol!!!!!!!!


hhhhhmmmmm....maybe when DH is in a deep sleep and I'm still awake, I can quietly sneak into the play room and open the box....that would be scary.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Oh girl, you HAVE to open it...I can't wait to see!!


----------



## Bagladee

Get that box opened A. Enough already! I have had a stessful day and I need some bag porn!!!!


----------



## chic02latz




----------



## Bagladee

Did I say that Dh brought home a box from NM tonight?


----------



## chic02latz

yay!!!  pics pics pics!!!


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> Get that box opened A. Enough already! I have had a stessful day and I need some bag porn!!!!



You are hysterical!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

ps. sorry everyone i'm a bit loopy from sleep deprivation and the wine (the 1st bottle is almost all gone) ... i'm reviewing my staff's work too... i hate sloppy handwriting!!! thanks for letting me vent


----------



## Bagladee

So I am just sitting here decompressing with a nice glass of wine (so maybe it isn't my first) and am starting to feel relaxed for the first time all day. Kids are in bed, push lock satchel is here, NM has a great promo about to start, and my stinkin' portobello better be here tomorrow!!!!!

But did I say that my push lock satchel is here?


----------



## chic02latz

^^ you're such a tease Bagladee... let's see them pics


----------



## LVLux

Finally, the kind of day you should have had!!!
Should have just has the glass of wine for breakfast-lol!
What is Nm sale going to be?


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> Finally, the kind of day you should have had!!!
> Should have just has the glass of wine for breakfast-lol!
> What is Nm sale going to be?


 
6 months / no payments/ no interest for cardholders. August 12-26.


----------



## LVLux

Wow- I wish the taupe tweety tote I want would be in stock by then!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Yea - My portobello is on the fed ex truck for delivery. I am so excited!!!


----------



## LVLux

Can't wait to see your pics-I need to fid a bag to get on the NM SALE going on-maybe this will be it!!!!!!!!!

You should go out to the corner and tie a bundle of Balloons on the Corner post with a big sign that say's FED EX-I am home-Please Knock Loudly -Do not leave without delivering!!!!

I have left big notes on my front door before since sometimes they do not even ring the bell-just a few taps and they are gone!


----------



## chic02latz

can't wait to see everybody's pics today!!!


----------



## sbelle

Great news *bagladee*!


----------



## waverine

do show us pics when it arrives!


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> Finally, the kind of day you should have had!!!
> Should have just has the glass of wine for breakfast-lol!
> What is Nm sale going to be?


 
It really isn't a sale. Just pay in 6 months with no payments or interest.


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> I have left big notes on my front door before since sometimes they do not even ring the bell-just a few taps and they are gone!



I don't know why I haven't thought of doing this!  There has been many an ocassion when I'm home and they leave the "sorry we missed you" note!!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> I don't know why I haven't thought of doing this! There has been many an ocassion when I'm home and they leave the "sorry we missed you" note!!


 
My kids hear everything! They usually have the door unlocked and open long before I get there. Not real safe though especially if it is a stranger. But they are so used to the UPS man or the very handsome fed ex guy.


----------



## LVLux

I got an email from the Chicago store today and they are also giving double points today only-Chicago store only!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> Yea - My portobello is on the fed ex truck for delivery. I am so excited!!!


 

Well????????????????????


----------



## alouette

Yay!  Everyone is getting their bags in again.

I got my Chanel and a Prada in today....stay tuned!  I want to see modeling pics of EVERYONE in their new bags...stat!  I know I'm preaching to the choir on this one too.  I already took pics of my purchases, just need some time to watermark and post them once DS goes down for the night (hopefully).

I'll be starting a new thread soon too for everyone's input.  I desperately need it with these bags.


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> I got my Chanel and a Prada in today....


 
What Prada did you get-- the one that *Lexie2000* has?


----------



## chic02latz

^^ A - can't wait to see some pics ... you got another chanel too??? lemme guess... the reissue tote OR the camera case...??? either way... can't wait to see them all!!!


----------



## alouette

S and A - uuuuhh, yes and yes, lol!!!


----------



## jcoop

I got the fendi peekaboo and the portobello today.  Both lovely bags!  

I am not crazy about the turn lock closure on the fendi.  I love the look but not as easy as I'd like closing it up.  It has beautiful leather and pewter and gold hardware which I really liked.  But, the bag is going back.

The porto color is gorgeous but I feel the bag itself is a bit bulky.  My SA had told me that but it looked so pretty in pics that I had to see for myself.  I haven't made a final decision on it yet.  Gotta sleep on it.  

Sorry just now getting on here.  Going out of town tomorrow and been busy getting stuff done around here.


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--

I have been dying to hear from you, *alouette*, and *ryrybaby* about the portobellos!  I have to go to bed in a couple of minutes because I've got to get up really early.  I'm glad that you posted so I can go to bed!!







You don't seem that excited about either bag--maybe neither is the right one for you!  

I agree the porto is a bit bulky, but I am going to use it when I need to be "toting" so I need something that size.

Let us know what you decide...


----------



## chic02latz

i wasn't able to come home to receive my package today... so i went to the fedex pickup location... i walked in at exactly 8:30 (when it was supposed to close). i bet that lady cursed all kinds of words back there... but i got my nappa gaufre tote!!!!  and i'm ecstatic!!! thanks a bunch to ryry and alouette!!! i'm in love with the tote... 

sorry no pics until this weekend probably... i'm back to work now... have been burning the midnight oil lately (working 14-16 hours without OT pay)... 

but... i'm so excited to see all of your pics!!! i need bag porn as my midnigh pick-me-up! bag porn is the MAIN source of my energy to get through these long work nights...


----------



## luvprada

No O/T - but it would be so nice to have to buy bags!


----------



## chic02latz

^ i know, right? i can't imagine the things that i'd be buying if my salary doubles (with OT)... i may be doing some serious bag, shoes, and accessories shopping  lol! one can always dream....


----------



## luvprada

I'm in the same boat - no O/T either or I would be rich!  Well not really as all the money would go to bags, shoes and I love makeup! Sigh...


----------



## alouette

ah man, night night ssc0619!  We'll miss you tonight!

Have to take a shower and pray that DS falls asleep, then if all goes according to plan, I'll drink my dinner and then post some pics.


----------



## luvprada

I'm thinking I need to win Mega millions to support my Prada habit.  Don't think it will happen with the rate I buy tickets (1 here and there)


----------



## alouette

^ I always say that too but this is also how I think of it>>> more money bigger problems and bigger bills....yes, more 0's at the end of the check but more 0's at the end of the bills too.  It's all relative.

Just trying to make myself feel better.


----------



## chic02latz

^^ that's seriously pure wisdom A!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Yep, that is A for you...wise beyond words!

So, I got the Portobello, and love the color, and love the bag...but agree with JCOOP that it is a little bulky....ugh.  So, will look at it again tomorrow, but both the Chanel and Prada SAs at Saks today told me they will not take the bag back because it is SOO pretty!!  AND, they didn't even sell it to me!!

I also saw the Metallic Grey camera case, and am SOO smitten....I mean my favorite bag of all time that I have seen yet....SO.....we will see.

A-where are pics...I am off to bed because I am going to meetings far away tomorrow....

TTY all on Thursday or tomorrow night because I have to leave bright and early!


----------



## alouette

noooo!  I just texted you.  Plz say you're still here, going to post thread now A!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Chic...I am so glad you like your tote!!  It will go a long way for you!!  Did you decide on a Chanel, or are you waiting?


----------



## chic02latz

^^ still debating about the sizes... i was supposed to be in dallas this week (so that i would have been able to check them out).  but i have to stay for this client in town... no stores carry chanel around here...  but i really want to make the purchase this week and get it over with...

what about you? i guess you and A will check out your recent purchases first right? i think the reissue flap is calling your name though..


----------



## alouette

^^OT - but I have to ask...is that you in your new avatar??

Congrats on your tote purchase!  Thank ryry more for her gorgeous modeling pics.  I wish I had one.  It's just the perfect tote and makes any outfit stand out imo.  When do you get it?


----------



## chic02latz

^^ haha i wish!!! but that's not me... if i could dance like that, i would have been a starving professional dancer!!!  she's from a reality tv show - so you think you can dance on fox.

i got the gaufre tote today  

sorry no pics yet, my boss is so stressed out... i wish i could make him feel better (okay i know how that sounds, but i do not mean it in a weird kinda way), but some people are naturally stressed out all the time... and he is one of them... 

sometimes i feel like i need to find another job, but i have been offered so many great opportunities within the firm... it's like an abusive relationship (you want to get out, but you want to stay if you kwim)... but if i want to look amazing in a few years (like you and ryry), i think i may have to find another job... it's just so demanding - i've been getting 3-4 hours of sleep for about 6-7 months out of the year...


----------



## Longchamp

^^ wow chic02lazt, you're too young having all that stress at work , and you need your sleep babe.  

But on to better things, glad you love your gaufre, it's a great bag!!!.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> I got the fendi peekaboo and the portobello today. Both lovely bags!
> 
> I am not crazy about the turn lock closure on the fendi. I love the look but not as easy as I'd like closing it up. It has beautiful leather and pewter and gold hardware which I really liked. But, the bag is going back.
> 
> The porto color is gorgeous but I feel the bag itself is a bit bulky. My SA had told me that but it looked so pretty in pics that I had to see for myself. I haven't made a final decision on it yet. Gotta sleep on it.
> 
> Sorry just now getting on here. Going out of town tomorrow and been busy getting stuff done around here.


 
Ah, sorry to read all this jcoop! 

Let's us know what you decide on the Chanel.  I love A's Reissue Tote so much better than this bag--did you see her pix?  It's a great bag.


----------



## Bagladee

Hi all. It is late and I am very tired. My portobello arrived at about 3:30 this afternoon and she is gorgeous!!!! I should be more excited than I am but I had a call from a good friend whose husband just lost his job. They both work in the car industry and so things have hit them hard. They are moving back to Michigan to live with family for awhile and I am sick over it. Like how can I be excited over my bags when someone I truly care about is hurting. I will try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## sbelle

chic02latz said:


> ^  she's from a reality tv show - so you think you can dance on fox.
> 
> ..


 
Oh, I love that show!!  I have been obssessed with it since Benji days.   What dancer is it?


----------



## jcoop

Yes, Longchamp, I LOVE A's new reissue tote!!

I have it in bronze and am actually carrying it today!

I do really like the brown porto....just gotta decide if she's the one!


----------



## luvprada

Bagladee said:


> Hi all. It is late and I am very tired. My portobello arrived at about 3:30 this afternoon and she is gorgeous!!!! I should be more excited than I am but I had a call from a good friend whose husband just lost his job. They both work in the car industry and so things have hit them hard. They are moving back to Michigan to live with family for awhile and I am sick over it. Like how can I be excited over my bags when someone I truly care about is hurting. I will try to post some pics tomorrow.



I understand.  I am so sorry about your friends.  Hope you were able to sleep.  Post pics when you can.


----------



## luvprada

chic02latz said:


> ^^ haha i wish!!! but that's not me... if i could dance like that, i would have been a starving professional dancer!!!  she's from a reality tv show - so you think you can dance on fox.
> 
> i got the gaufre tote today
> 
> sorry no pics yet, my boss is so stressed out... i wish i could make him feel better (okay i know how that sounds, but i do not mean it in a weird kinda way), but some people are naturally stressed out all the time... and he is one of them...
> 
> sometimes i feel like i need to find another job, but i have been offered so many great opportunities within the firm... it's like an abusive relationship (you want to get out, but you want to stay if you kwim)... but if i want to look amazing in a few years (like you and ryry), i think i may have to find another job... it's just so demanding - i've been getting 3-4 hours of sleep for about 6-7 months out of the year...



Oh wow - how stressful  I couldn't function without sleep.


----------



## jcoop

bagladee, i am very, very sorry to hear about your friend's husband...i know their stress level is maxed out right now....times are sure tough for lots of people now


----------



## jcoop

okay....i keep thinking about this lovely peekaboo bag i received!  wtf????

i just LOVE the look of it...maybe i need to put my things in it and carry it around the house a bit *before* I send her back

why can't these decisions be easy????


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> Hi all. It is late and I am very tired. My portobello arrived at about 3:30 this afternoon and she is gorgeous!!!! I should be more excited than I am but I had a call from a good friend whose husband just lost his job. They both work in the car industry and so things have hit them hard. They are moving back to Michigan to live with family for awhile and I am sick over it. Like how can I be excited over my bags when someone I truly care about is hurting. I will try to post some pics tomorrow.


 
i'm so sorry to hear this Bagladeee. i hope they're going to find something soon...


----------



## chic02latz

ssc0619 said:


> Oh, I love that show!! I have been obssessed with it since Benji days. What dancer is it?


 
great show, isn't it??? that's Jeanine Mason... i had other favorites early in the season; i picked up on her a bit later during the season... but in the finale, i was hoping that she would win...and she DID!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Hee hee...I sent you a message.  You are funny..

I think the Peekaboo is cool and does not scream...LOOK AT ME!  I also like that it is different, but so is the Chanel...


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Yes, Longchamp, I LOVE A's new reissue tote!!
> 
> I have it in bronze and am actually carrying it today!
> 
> I do really like the brown porto....just gotta decide if she's the one!


 
Woo hoo on the bronze reissue tote, must have missed that . Brown porto is a beauty...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Longchamp

Very sorry to hear about your DF's bagladee, hope things take a brighter turn for them soon!


----------



## LVLux

chic02latz said:


> i'm so sorry to hear this Bagladeee. i hope they're going to find something soon...



I know what you mean: DD called today because her transmission blew up and she was on her way to show a big client property-I think the reason I stay on the tpforum is because it is easy to drown out the troubles in real life-sorry that you had to get the news n your fun package delivery day!

I read on the Portobello that if you needed a Mommy Bag or Work style bag it was perfect with all of the pockets and fin dual zipper but otherwise it does look large-maybe after a few days the newness of it all will settle in and then you will be able to judge if it is the bag for you or not!

Hope to at least see some real pics of it!


----------



## Longchamp

Longchamp said:


> Woo hoo on the bronze reissue tote, must have missed that . Brown porto is a beauty...decisions, decisions.


 
Hi jcoop--did you send back the Fendi already,, just wondering if you took pix beforehand for us to check out???


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, i had it in the box in my vehicle to take to post office today...but, I just kept thinking about it and didn't send back yet! lol --yeah, i'm nuts! 

I am on my way out of town in a couple hours, will not be driving back to my home (that would add about a full hour to the trip as we are headed in the opposite direction) to get a camera. 

Here is sa modeling it. It's got a long shoulder strap as well. It really is a gorgeous bag. Doubt I would wear it with the side opened but who knows.  It's got pewter and gold hardware and I really like that. I wonder about spending this amount of $ on Fendi. Maybe I shouldn't be looking at it that way though.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Thats a gorgeous bag!  I think you would get a lot of use out of it, very classic


----------



## Longchamp

Oh jcoop, thanks for the pix, this is great... don't need more. When these first came out was really liking them, now like you I'm not sure, probably leaning towards no.  

Leaving the bag open to get a peek of the design, just not sure...

Anywhoo, have fun on your trip, and if think you're crazy,  then we've all gone nuts!!!!


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, expound on why you are leaning towards no....i'd love to hear your exact thoughts and/or ideas about it

thanks


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> ^^ wow chic02lazt, you're too young having all that stress at work , and you need your sleep babe.
> 
> But on to better things, glad you love your gaufre, it's a great bag!!!.


 
thanks Longchamp!!! i know i need my sleep, which sounds more and more like luxury to me nowadays...


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop said:


> longchamp, i had it in the box in my vehicle to take to post office today...but, I just kept thinking about it and didn't send back yet! lol --yeah, i'm nuts!
> 
> I am on my way out of town in a couple hours, will not be driving back to my home (that would add about a full hour to the trip as we are headed in the opposite direction) to get a camera.
> 
> Here is sa modeling it. It's got a long shoulder strap as well. It really is a gorgeous bag. Doubt I would wear it with the side opened but who knows.  It's got pewter and gold hardware and I really like that. I wonder about spending this amount of $ on Fendi. Maybe I shouldn't be looking at it that way though.


 
LOL! it sounds pretty normal to me jcoop  or i guess i'm as nuts as any other tpfers... 

the bag is very pretty, but it sounds like the lock is a bit inconvenient for you... good luck on making that decision


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> longchamp, expound on why you are leaning towards no....i'd love to hear your exact thoughts and/or ideas about it
> 
> thanks


 
You and I have a lot of similar tastes, I love lots of the bags you've picked out.

Keeping the bag open to live up to it's name, peek a boo is not functional or attractive to me. And I didn't play w/ the bags long enough to notice they were hard to access, so that would be another no-no.

The bag looks very industrial to me, great bag for an office--which I don't work at, so maybe that's what's turning me off.  I don't think the bag even looks good on this SA IMO.

Is it just the closure that you don't like, or are there other issues?

Oops, one more thing, I like bigger bags, but it seemed awkard to me when I handled it at the store.


----------



## sbelle

The peekaboo is an interesting bag.  Fendi has come up with some good concepts--spy bag, secret code bag, peek a boo.

Did anyone here ever buy a spy or secret code?  I had a spy, but didn't end up keeping it.  The secret code was an obsession with me in '08.  Got one in the mark down craziness.  I love it but don't use it much.


----------



## jcoop

Thank you SO much---appreciate you taking the time to respond!

I have not even put any of my things in it and carried it around the house...will do that.  

There's just something that I really like about the look of it.  It just draws me.  But, when I put some of my stuff in it and try the open/close thing---might be boxing it back up.  oh lord !!!

thanks again longchamp



Longchamp said:


> You and I have a lot of similar tastes, I love lots of the bags you've picked out.
> 
> Keeping the bag open to live up to it's name, peek a boo is not functional or attractive to me. And I didn't play w/ the bags long enough to notice they were hard to access, so that would be another no-no.
> 
> The bag looks very industrial to me, great bag for an office--which I don't work at, so maybe that's what's turning me off. I don't think the bag even looks good on this SA IMO.
> 
> Is it just the closure that you don't like, or are there other issues?
> 
> Oops, one more thing, I like bigger bags, but it seemed awkard to me when I handled it at the store.


----------



## jcoop

ssc, I've never wanted to even try a Fendi on until this one


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Agree w/ that, may be why I'm so hesitant.


----------



## jcoop

TTFN, ladies!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Have fun and report back when you get home--we'll miss you.


----------



## sbelle

The secret code bag is pretty great.















You could look like Katie Holmes if you had one...







You could be Katie Holmes if you had one....


----------



## alouette

^^^hey, how did your DH's lasik go?  Did everything turn out ok?


----------



## alouette

Bagladee - sorry to hear about your friend.  In these hard times it's good to reflect on how grateful we all should be for the lives we have and not take it for granted.  I hope your friend and her DH recover quickly from this hardship.

Same goes for me since I was laid off in Jan!!!!  I hate recessions!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Ah I didn't know that A, sorry to hear this, but maybe it was a good thing??

*SSC* yes, hope DH "can see clearly now, the rain is gone."  And never saw a Fendi Secret Code--cute. Did you turn into Katie Holmes???? So that was really TC having Lasik?


----------



## alouette

OH yea, no worries about it.  As you can tell, I'm adjusting quite well, hahaha!!  Not so many jobs right now on the market that allow you to work from home and any hours you want.  That's what I had before.  Oh well, adapt and overcome, right?


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> And never saw a Fendi Secret Code--cute. *Did you turn into Katie* *Holmes*????


 
Still in process.  I've heard the change takes longer with some of us.




Longchamp said:


> So that was really *TC having Lasik*?


 
Hmmm......hadn't thought about that one....................I bet he feels like we are spending money like Tom Cruise with all the bags I buy.


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> ^^^hey, how did your DH's lasik go? Did everything turn out ok?





Longchamp said:


> SSC yes, hope DH "can see clearly now, the rain is gone."





Thanks* A*, *L* (and everyone) for asking.  He only had one eye done, but they did both close up and far.  The doc says that the eye will be adjusting over the next week so he'll have periods where he sees really well and then it will get fuzzy for awhile.  

So far DH thinks it is great.  He decided not to go back to work today beause he's not supposed to read, watch tv or work on computer for more than 15 minutes at a shot.  But, I caught him playing Halo 3 a few minutes ago.  And I suspect he's been doing it for longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## chic02latz

alouette said:


> Bagladee - sorry to hear about your friend.  In these hard times it's good to reflect on how grateful we all should be for the lives we have and not take it for granted.  I hope your friend and her DH recover quickly from this hardship.
> 
> Same goes for me since I was laid off in Jan!!!!  I hate recessions!!!!!!!!!!



sorry to hear this A! i hope the economy picks up soon... hopefully no increases in prices when things start looking up...


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop - soooo what did you end up keeping/returning???


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> still in process. I've heard the change takes longer with some of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm......hadn't thought about that one....................i bet he feels like we are spending money like tom cruise with all the bags i buy.


 
rofl!!!!


----------



## luvprada

alouette said:


> OH yea, no worries about it.  As you can tell, I'm adjusting quite well, hahaha!!  Not so many jobs right now on the market that allow you to work from home and any hours you want.  That's what I had before.  Oh well, adapt and overcome, right?



What a bummer.  I'm so sorry.  

Very glad you hang out here with us!

I'm new to the forum but I just LOVE it!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LVLux said:


> I know what you mean: DD called today because her transmission blew up and she was on her way to show a big client property-I think the reason I stay on the tpforum is because it is easy to drown out the troubles in real life-sorry that you had to get the news n your fun package delivery day!
> 
> I read on the Portobello that if you needed a Mommy Bag or Work style bag it was perfect with all of the pockets and fin dual zipper but otherwise it does look large-maybe after a few days the newness of it all will settle in and then you will be able to judge if it is the bag for you or not!
> 
> Hope to at least see some real pics of it!


Okay...so where did you read about this Porto tote being great for work/mommy?  I would love to read it as I need more reasons to keep this bag.  My SA at Saks who didn't even sell this bag to me here in AZ said she thinks this is one of my best bag purchases ever.  

I am that person- a working mommy.  I work in the hospital environment, and today...took the Porto in my car three and a half hours away from home, and just did not even take it out of the car because i am unsure about it.  While I LOVE the color, and know it is a "hard" bag to find, I just wonder if it is too bulky, and just not right.  I talked to Alouette on the way to my client, and I told her that I was in a bathroom and took the bag in with nothing in it to "pretend."  I turned the bag around and pretended it was not a Chanel...trying to see if I liked it regardless of brand...and I LOVE the coloring, but the bag is a little wierd to me for some un-known reason...is it maybe large in theory, but small for me??  I will post pics soon...modeling and still shots.

On another note, NM had a spend some, buy some last minute tonight only....spend over $2k...get $375 in a gift care...spend $5k get $750.  So....I purchased a metallic grey 2.55 flap....they had to order it for me, but when I tried the Camera Case and the Bronze 2.55...they all said, Grey Metallic in the flap...so we found one!  She is going to hold the Camera Case just in case I don't like the flap.  Did anyone else get to take advantage of this last minute promo??  I hate that I live way too close to good shopping.

So, the reality is...am I just talking myself into the Portobello because I know there is a waiting list?  OR, is it a classic bag that should be in my closet that would be classy for work and every day?

As far as kids???  I can't see that really because it is more of a hand-held than a shoulder bag.  I can get it over my shoulder, but it looks better hand-held for sure.

WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## ryrybaby12

jcoop said:


> ssc, I've never wanted to even try a Fendi on until this one


Me neither...I still like this bag, but it seems heavy to me a little.  I must be used to all my Prada Cervos and Gaufre lambskin...so light and easy.


----------



## ryrybaby12

ssc0619 said:


> The secret code bag is pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could look like Katie Holmes if you had one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be Katie Holmes if you had one....


SSC0619...we have similar taste!  I tried that bag on back in November of 2008 when I was big and prego, and still loved it!


----------



## ryrybaby12

SSC0619- Glad is everything is okay with DH...

JCOOP- Have fun with your DD!!

Alouette- You ARE better off not working and hanging with O....thank you for such a wonderul talk today!


----------



## alouette

^^^oh my gosh, it was completely fun for me.  It was hanging out w/ you but without the long commute, lol!!!!

And yay, he's sleeping!!!!!!!!!!  DH comes home in "t minus 49 min's." I just have a little time to chat before I pretend I've been in bed.


----------



## Longchamp

I like the look of the Porto, I think it's gorgeous... but like you, it's not me. It's too wide and too busy inside for me. Would like it longer w/ less width, if that makes any sense.

I LOVE the metallic grey reissue flap--please get that bag.  Are you talking about the bronze reissue tote like A's black?  I love that bag. Those would be my two picks. 

But I also love the camera case, I have it in black, not my favorite Chanel, but I like it. It's also somewhat wide and even though the strap is long enough for the shoulder, the bulk can be uncomfortable.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^ I was trying the bronze flap, but yes, I like the 2.55 tote too!!  I just want a grey metallic Chanel and maybe one more Chanel-like a good black one!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ A's reissue tote...


----------



## alouette

totally...........I know the strap annoyed you but when I'm carrying it around the house, both straps stayed on my shoulder and it wasn't a PITA to get in and out of.


----------



## alouette

luvprada said:


> What a bummer. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Very glad you hang out here with us!
> 
> I'm new to the forum but I just LOVE it!


 
aw thanks very much.  I'm ok and hanging in there.  I think I should stop hanging out here though as much as I do, lol!

Welcome to the forum...warning:  it's quite addicting. Be prepared to have this on your "favorites" if it's not already.


----------



## ryrybaby12

alouette said:


> totally...........I know the strap annoyed you but when I'm carrying it around the house, both straps stayed on my shoulder and it wasn't a PITA to get in and out of.


Did you "pretend" to be grocery shopping and get in the bag?  The bag lowers and the chain drops the bag...does anyone get annoyed with this?  I think FieryFashionista wrote about this as well....will I get over that?  LC-do you have this bag?


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> On another note, NM had a spend some, buy some last minute tonight only....spend over $2k...get $375 in a gift care...spend $5k get $750.  So....I purchased a metallic grey 2.55 flap....they had to order it for me, but when I tried the Camera Case and the Bronze 2.55...they all said, Grey Metallic in the flap...so we found one!  She is going to hold the Camera Case just in case I don't like the flap.  Did anyone else get to take advantage of this last minute promo??  I hate that I live way too close to good shopping.



how did i miss this???

you got your reissue flap!!! yay!!! that's exciting... i'm assuming in size 227??! please post some pics when you get it... pleaseee... my mom advised me to get the medium classic flap instead of the reissue flap for many reasons... i know she means well, but i love the reissue more i think...

i wish i lived close to good shopping  i actually picked to live here to be far away from certain stores , but i've learned the hard way that it's just a bit more inconvenient and challenging to shop... but it doesn't stop you from buying...


----------



## alouette

I know we tried this at NM and it happened but I've gotten used to just opening the bag w/ one hand while both straps are on my shoulder and digging around.  I think it's a matter of personal preference.  That might be why I'm still "test driving" it around the house to see if it's going to get on my nerves.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Yep...in a grey metallic...but that is what my SA said...wondering if she meant the Dark Silver??  Who knows, but I am so looking forward to it.  

Alouette said the same thing about being a little further away from shopping- but she realistically is only 20 minutes or so away.


----------



## ryrybaby12

alouette said:


> I know we tried this at NM and it happened but I've gotten used to just opening the bag w/ one hand while both straps are on my shoulder and digging around.  I think it's a matter of personal preference.  That might be why I'm still "test driving" it around the house to see if it's going to get on my nerves.


Good idea.....keep test driving.


----------



## alouette

chic02latz said:


> how did i miss this???
> 
> you got your reissue flap!!! yay!!! that's exciting... i'm assuming in size 227??! please post some pics when you get it... pleaseee... my mom advised me to get the medium classic flap instead of the reissue flap for many reasons... i know she means well, but i love the reissue more i think...
> 
> i wish i lived close to good shopping  i actually picked to live here to be far away from certain stores , but i've learned the hard way that it's just a bit more inconvenient and challenging to shop... but it doesn't stop you from buying...


 

How funny!  ryry and I were literally JUST talking about that today.  I live about 35-40 min's away from Saks and NM and it still doesn't stop me from using my precious gas and time driving up there during the week.

I totally say go w/ the reissue.  I love how subtle yet elegant it is.  It doesn't scream "Chanel - look at me" unless people truly know Chanel.


----------



## LVLux

Here is the link to the article below:
http://www.bagsnob.com/2009/05/chanel_fall_2009_paris-moscou.html


Beyond the theatrics, however, there were more than a few gorgeous and very functional bags.  I ordered the "Portobello" tote in black below (also available in grey and brown).  The zipper detail is not merely decorative-- it has two uses- to zip up the front pocket and to use as adjustable strap!  It's around 32cm and will be my daily easy tote!  (jump for more!)

(The must have bag from Chanel Fall 09-- The Portobello-a distressed lambskin tote that may be buttoned into a lady like bag or left open and casual. $2,375 call Alexis 214-520-1055 to order)




There are two buttons strategically placed that allows you to change the shape of the bag. So simple yet so genius! Three divided compartments make it useful for mom or career woman-- and did I mention it is really lightweight!?!? The grey is fabulous but I think the black really sets off the distressed skin and the zipper.

Yes, I know the frustration of not knowing if the bag really fits your needs or is just an obsession of the moment-I am going through the same thing with a Fuchsia Jumbo that I just ordered(don't even like colored bags outside of neutrals/Basic Colors) and since it is such a big investment -the decision is that much harder to make-What really helps me and I do not know if it will help you or not is: I just try to think of myself really without the bag-sent back not available any longer-then I ask myself -Am I sad or relieved?

OK,on to me now-LOL

What about the NM deal-I did not get one email about it and that ticks me off-now I have just a few minutes to try and locate a bag before the store closes-LOL!!!!!

Bye Now!


----------



## Longchamp

Yes I have the reissue tote in black and love it. It's one of my favorite bags, but it is not as easy as to get in and out on your shoulder. 

I always worry about Chanel's construction w/ their bijoux and classic chains, so I don't want to put that much tension on it, so I sometimes take the bag off my shoulder to get in and out.

I love the reissue better than the jumbo. I've sold all my jumbo's x the black caviar w/ bijoux chain, keep the reissue flap when it arrives---you'll love it, AND POST PIX!!!!


----------



## LVLux

Funny-after being hooked on the reissue sold all but one since the double flap bugged me to get in and out and now am loving the simplicity of the Jumbos classic-LOL!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Did you "pretend" to be grocery shopping and get in the bag? QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sure you could get government money to do a study on this


----------



## Longchamp

LVLux said:


> Funny-after being hooked on the reissue sold all but one since the double flap bugged me to get in and out and now am loving the simplicity of the Jumbos classic-LOL!!!


 
Ah. don't get me confused now, you'll get me thinking I should have sold my reissues and kept my jumbos!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

^^ryry - username pro_shopper in the chanel subforum has the metallic grey as her avatar... there is silver and dark silver (TDF, but nowhere to be found)... and there is metallic grey (darker than the silvers)...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey LVLux...I know what you mean about NM....Bagladee was upset a little too, and I got a call this afternoon from my SA here.

I hear though that they are doing the same promo next Wednesday...I know it is for cardholders and frequent shoppers which we all are...so call tomorrow if you don't get through today and find out to take advantage of it...hope that helps!

Yep...read this exact article from BagSnob Tina....that is how I found out about the bag...and even called Alexis.  He could not get the Brown.  Good question on sad or relieved?  Should I first pretend I don't have it?  I think your advice is right on and also funny because we all so often have to justify how to keep things my doing these mind games!!  We are all SOO much alike it is kinda sick...


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> ^^ryry - username pro_shopper in the chanel subforum has the metallic grey as her avatar... there is silver and dark silver (TDF, but nowhere to be found)... and there is metallic grey (darker than the silvers)...


So, her's is a metallic grey??  LOVE IT.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> ryrybaby12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you "pretend" to be grocery shopping and get in the bag? QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sure you could get government money to do a study on this
> 
> 
> 
> Yea A- maybe talk to J about doing a DEA study at the drug store in the pharmacy isle....
> 
> LC-good idea.
> 
> Personally, I think these high end bag companies need to start hiring us on as consultants to help them test drive bags....before they "market" them and have SAs say things like "Cervo lux is much better this year because Prada put a new finish on the bags"...we could be the Purse Enforcement Agency-P.E.A.
Click to expand...


----------



## ryrybaby12

-Can you tell I have had my glass of wine already?


----------



## chic02latz

^i think so! i had a loooooong convo with my aunt about BV and chanel last weekend... i bet you and A do that sometimes  lol!!! she sent me some pics from her phone... not the best quality, but i got the general idea of some colors that she recommended


----------



## Longchamp

AH BV, don't get me going--those bags are built like iron, that's why I sold most of my Chanels, as I'm hooked on the cabat!! What did your Aunt think about BV?

*Ryrybaby12*  you' ve got something there w/ the P.E.A.   Drinking wine would be requirement to be an agent.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> AH BV, don't get me going--those bags are built like iron, that's why I sold most of my Chanels, as I'm hooked on the cabat!!!


Post pic.  Never cared for BV but what is this bag?


----------



## chic02latz

^^ yes they make amazingly simple yet elegant bags, don't they? we special ordered the san marco karung in lilac...


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> ^^ yes they make amazingly simple yet elegant bags, don't they? we special ordered the san marco karung in lilac...


 
Thud..... that bag is a beauty. Please post pix here when it arrives. Now was it a SO? Wasn't that already available for the F/W season?


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> Thud..... that bag is a beauty. Please post pix here when it arrives. Now was it a SO? Wasn't that already available for the F/W season?



her SA only had beige and black if iirc... perhaps sold out in lilac??? but i hope i love it!!! it'll be my first BV


----------



## chic02latz

BV cabat 






BV san marco karung


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Post pic. Never cared for BV but what is this bag?


 
I don't like his iconic bags--the Veneta/Campana too much. 

But check out these beauties---You can fold the sides in and it will stay that way to make the tote smaller. It is an open tote, so may take some getting used to.


----------



## Longchamp

You can still get the san marco online at BV, no need to SO, it's a 30 percent increase in price.

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...7b8d7d4b-e814-4ed0-acd6-14ba32a1b0a4&page=all


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Oh...me likey the way it looks cinched in...does it stay that way?  Cute bag..


----------



## Bagladee

Both are beautiful bags, but I am really loving the cabat. That looks like a bag that ryry would like too.


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> You can still get the san marco online at BV, no need to SO, it's a 30 percent increase in price.
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...7b8d7d4b-e814-4ed0-acd6-14ba32a1b0a4&page=all



wow!!! didn't know that! thanks so much Longchamp!!! yeah, i never bought BV before, so i went through my aunt's SA... gosh, thank gawd you're here... will get it online instead then...


----------



## Longchamp

Yes, and the personal shopper Ana is a sweetheart.

yes gals, no prada fur bag, so saving up more moola for the BV Cabat, but still can't decide on color yet. They are pricey. And there is alot to decide, comes in 3 different leathers and each w/ it's own pros and cons. Weight, sides staying folded in, etc.

The color I originally wanted is sold out, so back to square one, still debating.

I've pretty much given up on Chanel since I'm hooked on this Cabat. The reissue tote which I've only had less than 2 mos, has already arrived at the consignor to be sold--so yes I HAD it. I did keep a few Chanels, but for the most part, I've sold them.


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> You can still get the san marco online at BV, no need to SO, it's a 30 percent increase in price.
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...7b8d7d4b-e814-4ed0-acd6-14ba32a1b0a4&page=all



okay i feel like an idiot now... not a SO... just confirmed with my aunt... they just need to "order" it for us since they have no stock in the store.. but will not incur the 30% extra...


----------



## chic02latz

^^wow Longchamp!!!  you have quite a collection of BV cabats there... niceeee


----------



## Longchamp

Oh Babe, those aren't all mine...sigh I wish they were.  I  borrowed them from the BV forum.


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> okay i feel like an idiot now... not a SO... just confirmed with my aunt... they just need to "order" it for us since they have no stock in the store.. but will not incur the 30% extra...


 

Woo hoo Please post when it arrives over here. I'll look for it in BV too, but easier to check it out here....if you don't mind.


----------



## chic02latz

^^ hehe... definitely...

yeah, too bad you missed out on the reflect color... such a beauty...


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> ^^ hehe... definitely...
> 
> yeah, too bad you missed out on the reflect color... such a beauty...


 
I know, I'm still in mourning. 

But it might be a good thing, because the nero might be the way to go, goes w/ everything and like the leather, so it's light and will fold in easy.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay...so where did you read about this Porto tote being great for work/mommy? I would love to read it as I need more reasons to keep this bag. My SA at Saks who didn't even sell this bag to me here in AZ said she thinks this is one of my best bag purchases ever.
> 
> I am that person- a working mommy. I work in the hospital environment, and today...took the Porto in my car three and a half hours away from home, and just did not even take it out of the car because i am unsure about it. While I LOVE the color, and know it is a "hard" bag to find, I just wonder if it is too bulky, and just not right. I talked to Alouette on the way to my client, and I told her that I was in a bathroom and took the bag in with nothing in it to "pretend." I turned the bag around and pretended it was not a Chanel...trying to see if I liked it regardless of brand...and I LOVE the coloring, but the bag is a little wierd to me for some un-known reason...is it maybe large in theory, but small for me?? I will post pics soon...modeling and still shots.
> 
> On another note, NM had a spend some, buy some last minute tonight only....spend over $2k...get $375 in a gift care...spend $5k get $750. So....I purchased a metallic grey 2.55 flap....they had to order it for me, but when I tried the Camera Case and the Bronze 2.55...they all said, Grey Metallic in the flap...so we found one! She is going to hold the Camera Case just in case I don't like the flap. Did anyone else get to take advantage of this last minute promo?? I hate that I live way too close to good shopping.
> 
> So, the reality is...am I just talking myself into the Portobello because I know there is a waiting list? OR, is it a classic bag that should be in my closet that would be classy for work and every day?
> 
> As far as kids??? I can't see that really because it is more of a hand-held than a shoulder bag. I can get it over my shoulder, but it looks better hand-held for sure.
> 
> WTF is wrong with me?


 
You crack me up! You are just crazy like the rest of us - lol.

I think you will love the metallic gray and you know I love my reissue flap so know you will love it too. I am getting the WOC in that same color in lamb. I can't wait to see the new flap!!! How long????

I still think that the moscow totes will end up going on sale and then you can get your bronze fix then. You had the 2.55 reissue tote and didn't like the chains. I bet you would love the moscow. I plan to buy it if it goes on sale.

The porto is beautiful - why do you think it is bulky? I am just absolutely in love with mine - the color - the compartments - the fact that not everyone will have one, etc. I would like this bag no matter who made it. You want a "real grown-up woman bag" and this is really it. It is structured and maybe you aren't so used to that because you tend to like the smooshy bags. I tend to favor those types of bags too, but it is really fun to carry a structured bag too. In the end though, you have to be the one who either loves it or doesn't. And if you don't love it, then take it back for something that you will love.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I love the reissue better than the jumbo. I've sold all my jumbo's x the black caviar w/ bijoux chain, keep the reissue flap when it arrives---you'll love it, AND POST PIX!!!!


 

I love the look of the reissue.  I adore it.  I always lust after new ones, BUT I have 2 and never use them.  

There is something about the bag that drives me crazy and there is a thread on this that I'll try and dig up and post.  The mademoiselle lock is definitely one of those things that is a thing of beauty, but irl is a pain to deal with.  For me it is virtually impossible to close the lock when it is on your shoulder.  In fact, you have to take it off your shoulder, put it down and carefully position the open hole on the flap perfectly on the piece on the body of the bag.  It drives me nuts.

The double CC clasp I have no issue with.  I always recommend anyone trying to decide between the two that you go to a store and try them both out so you know it won't bother you.


----------



## sbelle

Ok....here's some discussion on the issue with the mademoiselle lock..


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reissue-bag-and-mademoiselle-lock-250213.html





LOL...there is one quote where a poster says "I loathe that lock on some days"--which is exactly how I feel!!  But keep in mind this may not bother you--you should just be aware of the issue and try it out to see if it bothers you!!!


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> Funny-after being hooked on the reissue sold all but one since the *double flap bugged me* to get in and out and now am loving the simplicity of the Jumbos classic-LOL!!!


 

LOL...when I first bought Chanel bags I was desperate to have the double flap bags.  After all, it was part of the orgininal design, right?

After I got some bags with the double flap they drove me nuts!! (just like the mademoiselle clasp!).  The extra flap takes up room and gets in the way of closing the bag.  I much, much prefer the Jumbo!


----------



## sbelle

I feel like I always have a lot of catching up to do when I get on tpf in the morning.  I'm on the east coast and a lot of chatting goes on after I am in bed!!

*LVlux*, that bagsnob article in May was got me going on the new portobello.  I starting bugging SA about the bag as soon as I saw the pictures.  I have to say he was very patient with the constant harrassment.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I don't like his iconic bags--the Veneta/Campana too much.


 
I didn't either Longchamp and then my sister found a large veneta at a consignment store for $150.  She gave it to me because she knew I was bag crazy.  I started using it and it is by far the most comfortable bag I have ever, ever used.  It it lightweight, easy to put on the shoulder and it stays on the shoulder.  And although it doesn't wow you when you first see it, when I see other people carrying it it always looks so nice.  So I ended up with 3!!

What I love about BV too in general is that there is an understated elegance.  So it is the exact opposite of carrying a Chanel with its "CC's"--which scream look at me!!  

LOL...I take that back.  As I was typing that I realized that a lot of bags do scream "look at me"--including some of BV's.  Like the leopard montaigne or the zebra veneta.  I know you saw those bags, but I'll post the pics for some of the others that might not have seen them.

*Zebra veneta*








*Leopard Montaigne*







Oh, yea....I forgot this one....the *copper ostrich belly bag*


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> But check out these beauties---You can fold the sides in and it will stay that way to make the tote smaller. It is an open tote, so may take some getting used to.


 
The ladies over in the BV forum love the cabat!  I am not sure that I could get used to the openess, so it is not on my radar right now.  But, omg there are some beauties out there.

I love, love, love this one.  It is from the 2010 men's line and costs a hefty $7,000+.







And I adore these in ostrich  (I'm afraid to even ask how much these were)

...pictures courtesy of  *Juda*:


----------



## luvprada

chic02latz said:


> how did i miss this???
> 
> you got your reissue flap!!! yay!!! that's exciting... i'm assuming in size 227??! please post some pics when you get it... pleaseee... my mom advised me to get the medium classic flap instead of the reissue flap for many reasons... i know she means well, but i love the reissue more i think...
> 
> i wish i lived close to good shopping  i actually picked to live here to be far away from certain stores , but i've learned the hard way that it's just a bit more inconvenient and challenging to shop... but it doesn't stop you from buying...



Wow I missed it also


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> The color I originally wanted is sold out, so back to square one, still debating.
> 
> .


 
What color did you want??  The only cabat I've thought seriously about is the mini cabat.  Did you see the pictures that *hikarupanda* posted of the lilac one she got and returned?



*OH, I see now that it was the reflet*!


----------



## Bagladee

I finally got around to taking pics of the new brown portobello. You have all seen ssc0619's posted earlier in the week, but here is my new baby! It has been a very BROWN week! First the Prada nocciolo cervo shine push lock satchel on Monday, the brown Chanel Portobello on Tuesday and today (special thanks to chic02latz), my VERY FIRST GAUFRE arrived. But here is the portobello.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Oh wow, you just re-sold me on how much I love this bag!!  It is so freaking pretty!!  I think if I keep this, I am done for a while...


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Will post pics of mine soon....we need some modeling shot of both Gaufre and this missy.

Also, put this in the Chanel thread...


----------



## sbelle

*Bagladee*--I think I saw you are thinking about sending it back?  It sure looks pretty in the your pictures.  

I just love totes.  You might say that I am tote crazy.  I have 3 different Chanel totes, but they are all different sizes so I use them differently...

*Ultimate executive tote*-- really big and a workhorse tote.






*Executive tote*






And course the portobello which you already saw.


lol--I think I have my tote needs met for the next 10 years!!


----------



## LVLux

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey LVLux...I know what you mean about NM....Bagladee was upset a little too, and I got a call this afternoon from my SA here.
> 
> I hear though that they are doing the same promo next Wednesday...I know it is for cardholders and frequent shoppers which we all are...so call tomorrow if you don't get through today and find out to take advantage of it...hope that helps!
> 
> Yep...read this exact article from BagSnob Tina....that is how I found out about the bag...and even called Alexis.  He could not get the Brown.  Good question on sad or relieved?  Should I first pretend I don't have it?  I think your advice is right on and also funny because we all so often have to justify how to keep things my doing these mind games!!  We are all SOO much alike it is kinda sick...



I know-I am definitely certifiably  after today-I send email to SA asking about NM spend some get some-she says No did not happen here in SF store so I say ok,then hang up and have SA calling from NY or Chicago so confussed today I do not know- and she says" Guess what I have coming into my store next week:Metallic Jumbo but I say oh, BG has me WL for that bag in Jumbo & Maxi in case I want to live dangerously and get the Lamb in Maxi and she says"Well, if you get it from me-I will put it on 6 month no interest and no payment plus I will ring that bag plus the Tweedy tote that I am WL for with her and so you will get DBL plus the Promo and I say but I feel terrible about the SA that has worked w/me at BG and she says BG probably will not even get this bag so I say ok-then have the horrid job f texting my BG SA and say -please just send me the wallet and cancel the bag -please don't hate me but I went with a NM promo-he writes back and says _"DO THEY EVEN HAVE THE BAG IN STOCK--IT IS BAD BUSINESS TO SELL A BAG BEFORE YOU HAVE IT AND THE SA SOUNDS DESPERATE" so I say this is so stressful now I owe you a bag-do you have the MAXI in Caviar w/shw -I will take it from you-so he writes back and says "YES-but no pressure":shame:sure I say -cancel the beautiful matching wallet and send me the MAXI (I say to myself-I don't even think I like it in Caviar) and so now I have ordered and been charged for 1 MAXI 1 JUMBO Grey Metallic 1 TWEEDy Taupe TOte and with my SA in Las Vegas at WYNN I have ordered from her 1 Fuchsia Lamb Jumbo that she is getting from Hawaii for me-This is a sick mess and I am so done w/bags and  talking to SA's(it's not their fault I just should say no)-If I had a boutique near me -it would be easy but when I order 4 bags and none of them are in stock then the obsession just keeps going until I can finally get one in my hands and the worst part is: I don't even care about the MAXI or the Fuchsia now-I just want the metallic grey and the tweedy-Help Me Jesus!!


----------



## LVLux

SSC love your ultimate!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> *Bagladee*--I think I saw you are thinking about sending it back? It sure looks pretty in the your pictures.
> 
> I just love totes. You might say that I am tote crazy. I have 3 different Chanel totes, but they are all different sizes so I use them differently...
> 
> *Ultimate executive tote*-- really big and a workhorse tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Executive tote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And course the portobello which you already saw.
> 
> 
> lol--I think I have my tote needs met for the next 10 years!!


 
Oh NO!!!! Definitely not sending her back. I knew as soon as I had that box open and her out of the bag that she was a keeper. Truly one of the prettiest bags I have seen.

Beautiful totes BTW!!! I think we have similar taste in bags. And I have a feeling that any bag ban I go on would work as well as yours - lol. I plan to take advantage of Neiman's promo to buy two WOCs. They don't count towards a "bag" ban because they really aren't a ban - right????


----------



## LVLux

ssc0619 said:


> LOL...when I first bought Chanel bags I was desperate to have the double flap bags.  After all, it was part of the orgininal design, right?
> 
> After I got some bags with the double flap they drove me nuts!! (just like the mademoiselle clasp!).  The extra flap takes up room and gets in the way of closing the bag.  I much, much prefer the Jumbo!



me too now although I love the subtle look of the Reissue just too finicky to close for me!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^Will post pics of mine soon....we need some modeling shot of both Gaufre and this missy.
> 
> Also, put this in the Chanel thread...


 
Yes missy - will do it later. I take crappy pictures and so might have to ask DH. He is still wanting that big boat and thinks every time I buy a bag I will be closer to saying yes. At least I use my bags - our sail boat has sat unused for over two years. I don't know why he thinks this would be any different. Men and their toys.


----------



## sbelle

*Bagladee*--I am secretly happy when my husband says he wants to go on another boys weekend golf trip to a nice resort!  Then I don't feel guilty about my bags!!  My bags are my golf weekends!!


----------



## LVLux

I know-I always feel so guilty because even my DH's Hobbies pay him money!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> I plan to take advantage of Neiman's promo to buy two WOCs. They don't count towards a "bag" ban because they really aren't a ban - right????


 
I totally agree.  They are wallets, so they don't count as bags.  

Plus remember if you aren't required to pay for 6 months, then it doesn't count against a current ban.  It will count in 6 months.  But of course by that time I will have amended the rules to read that purchases made on a "6 month no no" don't count against a ban when you have to pay for them because you committed to them earlier.

I've got it all covered.


----------



## sbelle

Oh, and *bagladee*, I am glad you are keeping the portobello too!  I knew that *jcoop* and *ryrybaby* were thinking about returning it, so I guess I thought you were too!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Oh, and *bagladee*, I am glad you are keeping the portobello too! I knew that *jcoop* and *ryrybaby* were thinking about returning it, so I guess I thought you were too!


 
I know there are quite a few tPFers that really don't like this style of portobello but I am smitten!!!! I really have never been one to follow the crowd. I like what I like and that is that! And I am one of those people that stews before I buy and so once I pull the trigger I am pretty certain that I will love the bag. The only two bags that I returned this year were sent back because they were not in "new" condition when I received them.


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> I know-I am definitely certifiably  after today-!!


 
LVLux,

Just remember that you are the boss!  It is definitely good to want to treat your SA's well.  They work very hard.  But don't feel guilty if you change your mind on where you want to buy a bag.  It happens all the time.

I have to say I wondered a bit about the SA who called you and talked you out of buying from BG.  I don't think that is very classy. 

And if you get those bags and you don't want them--send them back.  And don't feel guilty!!

I recommend a nice glass of wine, turn some mellow music on and kick back for a bit.


----------



## LVLux

ssc0619 said:


> I totally agree.  They are wallets, so they don't count as bags.
> 
> Plus remember if you aren't required to pay for 6 months, then it doesn't count against a current ban.  It will count in 6 months.  But of course by that time I will have amended the rules to read that purchases made on a "6 month no no" don't count against a ban when you have to pay for them because you committed to them earlier.
> 
> I've got it all covered.



OMG I have so much to learn-LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LVLux

ssc0619 said:


> LVLux,
> 
> Just remember that you are the boss!  It is definitely good to want to treat your SA's well.  They work very hard.  But don't feel guilty if you change your mind on where you want to buy a bag.  It happens all the time.
> 
> I have to say I wondered a bit about the SA who called you and talked you out of buying from BG.  I don't think that is very classy.
> 
> And if you get those bags and you don't want them--send them back.  And don't feel guilty!!
> 
> I recommend a nice glass of wine, turn some mellow music on and kick back for a bit.



OK,thanks-I feel like such a loser today!!! The one SA that talked me out of buying from BG is the one that sends out full color photo albums so I do want to buy from her just because I appreciate her albums but I should have just stuck w/the Tweedy and then I would not be getting a Caviar MAXI next week-LOL!!!
I am going to open some wine right now to add insult to injury-I just came back from an airbrush Tan where I had to humiliate myself by standing naked in front of a cute skinny esthetician just to get my white cellulite a little more attractive before the First Annual Family & Crazy Friends Camp out down at our Orchard (Don't ask me why I decided to host this-I despise camping-LOL)  Hope I do not get eaten by a Coyote this weekend!:s  The nly people that see me naked are my OBGYN,DH & Now this lady-How much havoc can I wreck on the world-LOL!


----------



## Bagladee

*LVLux*, sorry it sounds like you had a rough day. Don't let those SAs make you feel guilty. These bags are not cheap and it makes me mad when someone tries to rush me or make me feel guilty. Once you have your bags you can check them out and do what is best for YOU. Don't worry about how much time someone has spent with you. They are paid for their time. I always go with whoever gives me the best service and who has what I want when I am looking for it. It is not good service to pressure or hard sell someone. Just make sure that YOU are the one that is happy in the end!


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> OK,thanks-I feel like such a loser today!!! The one SA that talked me out of buying from BG is the one that sends out full color photo albums so I do want to buy from her just because I appreciate her albums but I should have just stuck w/the Tweedy and then I would not be getting a Caviar MAXI next week-LOL!!!
> I am going to open some wine right now to add insult to injury-I just came back from an airbrush Tan where I had to humiliate myself by standing naked in front of a cute skinny esthetician just to get my white cellulite a little more attractive before the First Annual Family & Crazy Friends Camp out down at our Orchard (Don't ask me why I decided to host this-I despise camping-LOL) Hope I do not get eaten by a Coyote this weekend!:s The nly people that see me naked are my OBGYN,DH & Now this lady-How much havoc can I wreck on the world-LOL!


 
OMG - I am LMAO!!! I have always wanted to try the airbrush tanning but was too afraid to let some stanger see me naked. Not sure what is worse - having leggs up in the stirrups or letting some skinny chic spray tan. Cheers!


----------



## LVLux

Thanks for the advice bagladee-It really helps me to not feel to guilty-I am also worried that if I do not buy them someday I am going to really want a HTF bag and will not have been loyal enough to one SA to get it so I am always conflicted but I guess after ordering 4 bags I will not have t worry about that because by the time there is a HTF bag-My DH will have killed me so I won't know about it anyway-LOL!!!!

Yes-It is the most humiliating 5 minutes of your life but then it is over and you go home feeling and looking like a bronze greek goddess-to make it worse you can see I am a talker and when I am nervous I talk even more and faster so I talk the whole time at rapid speed and tell my life story in the entire 5 minutes-LOL!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

luvprada - i know!!! i'm so upset that i missed the NM special last night... "(

ssc - you have so many chanel totes! lol! they're so pretty!!!

Bagladee - congrats on your first gaufre!!! the leather is just amazing, isn't it?

ryry, Bagladee, jcoop, & ssc - i love love love the leather on that portobello... so pretty... i have not seen it IRL, but i bet it's even prettier. i guess some people say it's a bit bulky... sooo as of now, it sounds like it's a split down in the middle right? 2 keeps and 2 returns??? i have not held it IRL, but gosh the leather and the color are so beautiful!

LVLux - LOL!!! - on your tanning exp... and so sorry to hear that you had to deal with impatient/pushy SAs... i hate when they do that... 

i have quite a chat over the phone with a chanel SA today too... she was not the SA that i dealt with usually... she was so nervous and flustered; she told me about different bags that i was not asking about... she confused me to say the least... but it was somewhat funny to me... i bet she's new, so i was really patient with her.. in the end though, i think she was really helpful. i'd buy from her again


----------



## chic02latz

alouette - which bag(s) did you end up keeping?


----------



## luvprada

LVLux since you and Bagladee are both in the Pacific NW - maybe we should all meet 9/11 at the Neiman's opening in Bellevue  I'll be bringing my MIL with me.

Bagladee I was  when I read:  Not sure what is worse - having leggs up in the stirrups or letting some skinny chic spray tan.


----------



## LVLux

That would be fun-I am supposed to go to the Killers concert on 9-22 wonder if we could meet before that??? Seattle is 6 hours from me but I would love to see the new NM-wonder why they picked 9-11 for their Grand Opening???


----------



## ryrybaby12

Woa...hold your horses gals...never said I was returning.  Ironically, I had some stuffing in my bag...hence the bulk...i can be such an idiot sometimes.

I do love this bag...(the Porto), but like Bagladee says, I am just not used to something so structured.  However, I do want to be a big girl, and grow up, and think  this bag will be a more sophisticated bag for me...though my DC said it was a nice, casual bag???  WTF??  He said it was "boring"....  I think I like bags usually a little more north/south...so that is why I was not sure about this.

SSC0619, I love all of your totes, and have contemplated both of your other totes for a while...love all of them.  Great taste...and love your August/May purchase on the Chanel thread.  How was the first day carrying the porto?

LVLux- You have every right to change your mind etc...this is such a sketchy economy, that SAs need to be understanding when you get a better deal somewhere else.  If you were going to buy a car at one dealership, and could get the exact some for a 20% saving somewhere else, I bet you would not care about that salesperson...  I know, we buy bags more than cars, but really at the end of the day, it is about a great bag, and the price does and should matter- he should have matched the deal.

Chic- So did you get anthing at the Chanel store or from the lady you talked to??

Bagladee- You just have great bags..and great taste period.

Oh, and I was surprised to hear that your NM is opening on 9/11....one of the worst days in history.  One of my best friends died in Tower 2 that day...will never forget.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> AH BV, don't get me going--those bags are built like iron, that's why I sold most of my Chanels, as I'm hooked on the cabat!! What did your Aunt think about BV?
> 
> *Ryrybaby12*  you' ve got something there w/ the P.E.A.   Drinking wine would be requirement to be an agent.


Yea...I was having issues last night!!  So, you sold a lot of your Chanels..huh?


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Chic- So did you get anthing at the Chanel store or from the lady you talked to??



hehe  yep i got a couple of things.. got the m/l classic flap (we'll see how i like it); moms usually know best... i figured i can always exchange it with the reissue if i don't like it 100%... my mom just said that the classic will serve me well in the long run... 

btw, i picked up a WOC too  i just can't get it out of my head... you're responsible for this one - you posted some fab pics!!!  

found this pic in the chanel celeb thread too... wonder if it's the same WOC or if it's an entirely different clutch??


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  I saw that too...really like it, whatever it is!!


----------



## chic02latz

^^ have you had the chance to post some of those porto mod pics??? let's see 'em!!!


----------



## Bagladee

I did think it was very weird that they were doing the opening that day. It was scheduled to open long before, but you know how construction goes. You would think they could wait another week. Ryry - I didn't lose a friend that day (very sorry for your loss) but that date will forever be blazen in my mind. Son Adam and I were seeing it on the news as we were waking that morning. We sat holding each other in tears.


----------



## chic02latz

^^ ryry - so sorry about your loss!! i too can never forget that day... i was still in high school and the teacher turned on the TV to watch the live news.. it was such a blur... but i remembered being confused and thinking that it couldn't be real! i thought it was some movie or something (when they showed the video of the towers being hit and exploded)

can't believe that NM picked such a tragic date for their opening...


----------



## luvprada

LVlux - yes we can meet whenever you are in the Seattle area.

Neimans opening evening event is on 9/10 which is heard is $200 per person but goes to a charity.

The store opens 9/11.  Struck me odd also as the day they would pick.  I don't know why.

Ryry - I'm truly sorry about your friend.  I grew up in NY and went to the twin towers after they opened.  9/11 was a very hard day for me also.


----------



## LVLux

ryrybaby12 said:


> Woa...hold your horses gals...never said I was returning.  Ironically, I had some stuffing in my bag...hence the bulk...i can be such an idiot sometimes.
> 
> I do love this bag...(the Porto), but like Bagladee says, I am just not used to something so structured.  However, I do want to be a big girl, and grow up, and think  this bag will be a more sophisticated bag for me...though my DC said it was a nice, casual bag???  WTF??  He said it was "boring"....  I think I like bags usually a little more north/south...so that is why I was not sure about this.
> 
> SSC0619, I love all of your totes, and have contemplated both of your other totes for a while...love all of them.  Great taste...and love your August/May purchase on the Chanel thread.  How was the first day carrying the porto?
> 
> LVLux- You have every right to change your mind etc...this is such a sketchy economy, that SAs need to be understanding when you get a better deal somewhere else.  If you were going to buy a car at one dealership, and could get the exact some for a 20% saving somewhere else, I bet you would not care about that salesperson...  I know, we buy bags more than cars, but really at the end of the day, it is about a great bag, and the price does and should matter- he should have matched the deal.
> 
> Chic- So did you get anthing at the Chanel store or from the lady you talked to??
> 
> Bagladee- You just have great bags..and great taste period.
> 
> Oh, and I was surprised to hear that your NM is opening on 9/11....one of the worst days in history.  One of my best friends died in Tower 2 that day...will never forget.





Thanks for your very thoughtful post -you are so right and he did say that he usually has the same promo within a week but how was I to know at the time???

Me too-so sorry to hear that you lost your friend-sad day 4 ever!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awe-thanks all.  Yea, I was there a few days later....we were still looking for her-all of us had hope.  It smelled horrible there.

Any way....need to get off subject-too emotional.

LVLux- and all- they are doing the same promo at NM next Wednesday for the spend some, get some-over $1k is $150 over $2k is $375 and over $5k is $750 and still no interest or payment for 6 mos....

Go get some bags ladies...


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> ^^ have you had the chance to post some of those porto mod pics??? let's see 'em!!!


Tomorrow girlfriend- I promise!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Tomorrow girlfriend- I promise!



 no hurry... i'm preaching to the choir here... i haven't posted my gaufre either...  but we're all curious to see the beautiful 'shroom on you


----------



## LVLux

Too late for me-she is ringing bags up tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LVLux

Sounds fun!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I love the look of the reissue. I adore it. I always lust after new ones, BUT I have 2 and never use them.
> 
> The double CC clasp I have no issue with. I always recommend anyone trying to decide between the two that you go to a store and try them both out so you know it won't bother you.


 
Hi S--Yes gals should be aware of the closure, I don't use my reissues for shopping, running around--that's what my Pradas are for. So even though the closure can be cumbersome as you mentioned, I love the bag.

But I can see why others wouldn't.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> What color did you want?? The only cabat I've thought seriously about is the mini cabat. Did you see the pictures that *hikarupanda* posted of the lilac one she got and returned?
> 
> 
> 
> *OH, I see now that it was the reflet*!


 

Mini is nice, there's a bunch of gals on BV that have that bag, and it is exclusive to BV HI. But not for me.

Medium cabat would be here now... but still debating on the color. I wanted a peltro--hands down that was the color I wanted and then they discontinued it. -. Then the reflect and by the time I decided yes for sure....all gone-

I've seen the lilac out and about so much, decided I want a classic color--in the grey/brown/black family. I am leaning towards Nero as I have two other Ebano totes--the large Capri and this tote that was marketed for men.








The idea of an open tote doesn't bother me, but I can see why it does others.  I  carry this tote so much, starting to get a bit of wear on the corners, so off to BV Spa.

Love your Chanel totes, they are gorgeous and thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Longchamp

That large men's tote I posted is Noce, but I have it in Ebano.

And I can't remember ssc0619--did you keep the mystery bag or return it? Love that shape--the Alhambra. And you're going to die when you hear this, just sold one of my Romas as didn't like the three sections .  I guess it's just not for me. I'm hooked on pursekits and can use in any of my totes, and easy to change out and can find stuff easily that way.

But I love all the portobellos I'm seeing here, beautiful Bags!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Yea...I was having issues last night!! So, you sold a lot of your Chanels..huh?


 
I did but I'm sure there will be others I lust over.

So my friend, what bags did you decide on ---

The reissue, the flap and the portobello.. are all you keeping all three??

Loves them all.


----------



## sbelle

chic02latz said:


> ^^ i too can never forget that day... i was still in *high schoool*....


 
I always forget that you are such a young one!!


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> I finally got around to taking pics of the new brown portobello. You have all seen ssc0619's posted earlier in the week, but here is my new baby! It has been a very BROWN week! First the Prada nocciolo cervo shine push lock satchel on Monday, the brown Chanel Portobello on Tuesday and today (special thanks to chic02latz), my VERY FIRST GAUFRE arrived. But here is the portobello.


 
It's gorgeous Bagladee, love yours and all the colors I'm seeing. Don't think you can go wrong w/ the black/grey or brown.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


>


 
This is the one you have? Omg, I love it. I can be so fickle--when I saw it I thought, well I like that better than my Chanel exec tote (not the ultimate)--I should have gotten that! That's why I end up with so many bags!

*I can't believe you sold a roma*! I bet it was the ferro on Ann's---yes? When I saw it that Ann's was listing a roma, my heart lept into my throat (like I need one). I already have a ferro though--thank goodness, bag ban, you know? 

The roma is one of my favorite bags. I use the purse organizer too (my favorite is actually the VIP), so I do understand the frustration when you can't use it. The look of the roma is so appealing to me. But I do find it interesting that my elephant one that I purchased recently is very, very stiff and my ferro one is very slouchy. There was a thread about this in the BV forum that I bet you saw.

I started to think that maybe I could get my head around a mini cabat and Bryan sent some pictures of the colors. My favorite look in what they have right now is the rame, 






but omg it is $6,200 for a mini! I am not going threre.

I also like the ossidato, but I really need to see it irl









I did keep the mystery bag.  It was just too gorgeous to part with.  I haven't actually used it yet though because every time I pull it out I think "this bag is freakin' huge"" and I am not in the mood.  I know I will use it though!!  Better do it soon because in upstate NY winter will be starting soon.


----------



## Longchamp

I like the minis too but know I would rather have a medium, and don't want both, if that makes any sense.

The vachette leather makes a VERY heavy medium cabat, so trying to stick w/ nappa or goatskin.

And I just decided don't like all those pockets in my bag...w/ or w/o an organizer, weird I know. 

The men's tote is a great travel bag..love it. Wish I had the noce, tried to find it through Woodbury Commons when it was out there,  but they sold them all w/in an hour.

I saw the ostrich Prada bags in Paris, just waiting to see what Joanna gets in...again we SO a bag from Milan and holding my breath so that may hold up my Cabat, as the price of the Ebano cabat and the Ostrich Large Tote is similar. Since the Prada is a LE, can wait on the Cabat.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Mini is nice, there's a bunch of gals on BV that have that bag, and it is exclusive to BV HI. But not for me.
> 
> Medium cabat would be here now... but still debating on the color. I wanted a peltro--hands down that was the color I wanted and then they discontinued it. -. Then the reflect and by the time I decided yes for sure....all gone-
> 
> I've seen the lilac out and about so much, decided I want a classic color--in the grey/brown/black family. I am leaning towards Nero as I have two other Ebano totes--the large Capri and this tote that was marketed for men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of an open tote doesn't bother me, but I can see why it does others.  I  carry this tote so much, starting to get a bit of wear on the corners, so off to BV Spa.
> 
> Love your Chanel totes, they are gorgeous and thanks for your thoughts.


What is this bag??  I like it...


----------



## Longchamp

It was a bag marketed to men via Bottega, and sadly they are all sold out, tried in vain to get a second one in another color, but no luck. Once in a blue moon I see one up for sale on Evilbay.

Glad you like it, It came in a darker brown and that is the one I have. Tried to find this noce color.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> It came in a darker brown and that is the one I have. Tried to find this noce color.


 
I know the dark brown is gorgeous too!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Please post pix if you get a mini Cabat, may sway me to that size yet!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Please post pix if you get a mini Cabat, may sway me to that size yet!


 

I've got to find me that sugar daddy before I get it.  

My sugar dh has been very good to me, but I think I am stretching the limits of understanding.  My bag ban has not gone well.


----------



## jcoop

Ssc, u r cracking me up about sugar daddy dh!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Which Chanel's are you keeping ryrybaby12? 

And Miss Alouette---which bags are you keeping?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Girl, I am still waiting for Miss Reissue in Metallic Grey (or DS- not sure what the heck my SA ordered me)!!  I plan to definitely keep it.  

Joanna is sending me some pics of some Pradas...she has that one bag that I posted in bambu in this really pretty dark grey....and I am loving it.....  Asked for closer pics.  She also has that bag that Bagladee has with the chains in black....so I want to see that.

I have a lot of brown bag...so need to get some other bag colors I think.

What do you all think of the LV Mahina?  I can't pull the trigger yet, but it seems like such a great bag....


----------



## Longchamp

Can't talk long, have to get some shut eye, but love the LV Mahina. You would like the way it slouches and drapes and smooshy leather.  What size are you thinking--L/XL and what color? Isn't that bag over 3000 now? Not sure it's worth that--oh I don't know.

Please post the pix from J, would love to see.  Love grey bags. I know she got some new styles, but told her no, as I'm waiting on the ostrich. 

I think you'll love the reissue. It's not a work bag, but fun going out bag IMO.

Oh... Did you keep the portobello?


----------



## Bagladee

Ryry, I just realized that your reissue will probably be the silver. I went back and checked the list that Lisa sent me and I don't think they make the reissue in the metallic gray. 

You seriously need to send me pics of the chain bag that I have in BLACK. OMG - I think I would love that bag in black. I have no problem getting the same bag in different colors.

You need a Mahina - size L. The XL IMO is too big. I love my gris elephant and it is such a great neutal color. You may want to see what colors they release for f/w. I remember the SA told me mid-August, so it should be any time now.

DH and I are watching the first Seahawk pre-season game of the season and they just won. This means that it is almost fall girls and we can get out the darker bags!!!!!


----------



## luvprada

Since the majority of my bags are black - fall works for me.  Actually so does winter, summer and spring I don't discriminate


----------



## chic02latz

^^ ryry - i love the mahina! which color are you thinking about getting? i love the elephant grey that Bagladee has. my mom has the chocolate brown one in XL and the leather is so soft... love the slouch factor... i think you'll love it. don't quote me on this, but i think the price is around 2800 for size L and around 3300 for size XL... the metallic finish is more expensive i think...

Bagladee - just visited your album again, and really loveeee your collection. *serious bag envy*  i would get the elephant grey mahina if i had the money... but i'm waiting on 2 chanels and a BV... so i'll be on a bag ban after that...  btw, i think you're right about the colors of the reissue chanel. the SAs sometimes gets mixed up. a couple of weeks ago i was told about a "metallic brown." i think she meant bronze??! i don't know... really hard to buy these bags when we haven't seen it in person. anyways, why did you have to change your pic to that gorgeous bronze reissue flap??? now i want it all over again! noooo!!!! do you have any issues with the lock? i have the classic flap coming this week, but if i don't love it 100% i'm thinking about getting the reissue instead... ideally, i want to have both . lol! i'm sure i'll have both in the long run... but for now, i only have room for one of them. i just think that the reissue looks a bit more hip and young than the classic flap... i'm confusing myself to no end...


----------



## luvprada

Can someone post a picture of a Mahina?  Thanks.


----------



## chic02latz

^^ luvprada - if you go to Bagladee's album, it's the grey bag on a chair... she has the caption of each bag too i think... hth!


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> Can someone post a picture of a Mahina? Thanks.


 
Here you go:


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> ^^ ryry - i love the mahina! which color are you thinking about getting? i love the elephant grey that Bagladee has. my mom has the chocolate brown one in XL and the leather is so soft... love the slouch factor... i think you'll love it. don't quote me on this, but i think the price is around 2800 for size L and around 3300 for size XL... the metallic finish is more expensive i think...
> 
> Bagladee - just visited your album again, and really loveeee your collection. *serious bag envy*  i would get the elephant grey mahina if i had the money... but i'm waiting on 2 chanels and a BV... so i'll be on a bag ban after that...  btw, i think you're right about the colors of the reissue chanel. the SAs sometimes gets mixed up. a couple of weeks ago i was told about a "metallic brown." i think she meant bronze??! i don't know... really hard to buy these bags when we haven't seen it in person. anyways, why did you have to change your pic to that gorgeous bronze reissue flap??? now i want it all over again! noooo!!!! do you have any issues with the lock? i have the classic flap coming this week, but if i don't love it 100% i'm thinking about getting the reissue instead... ideally, i want to have both . lol! i'm sure i'll have both in the long run... but for now, i only have room for one of them. i just think that the reissue looks a bit more hip and young than the classic flap... i'm confusing myself to no end...


Well, who knows what flap I am getting...glad to know I paid for it as well, and have no idea....she said it looked just like the metallic grey camera bag I liked...we will see.

On another note....why do you like the elephant grey??  Do you not like the Mordore?  Trying to decide between the two....I have a lot of brown slouchy bags!!  I have realized I love slouch more than I even knew.  I just pulled all of my bags out- 4 brown, one black, grey metallic (graphite mordore), and the Etrusco which is a browish red....thinking I need a grey of black maybe...I can't believe I only have one black bag....if you saw my wardrobe, it is mostly black, grey, tans, and white....so basic!!  Even though I live in AZ, I dress like when I lived in DC and NYC...  Can't take the East of the girl....and never will!!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> ^^ ryry - i love the mahina! which color are you thinking about getting? i love the elephant grey that Bagladee has. my mom has the chocolate brown one in XL and the leather is so soft... love the slouch factor... i think you'll love it. don't quote me on this, but i think the price is around 2800 for size L and around 3300 for size XL... the metallic finish is more expensive i think...
> 
> Bagladee - just visited your album again, and really loveeee your collection. *serious bag envy*  i would get the elephant grey mahina if i had the money... but i'm waiting on 2 chanels and a BV... so i'll be on a bag ban after that...  btw, i think you're right about the colors of the reissue chanel. the SAs sometimes gets mixed up. a couple of weeks ago i was told about a "metallic brown." i think she meant bronze??! i don't know... really hard to buy these bags when we haven't seen it in person. anyways, why did you have to change your pic to that gorgeous bronze reissue flap??? now i want it all over again! noooo!!!! do you have any issues with the lock? i have the classic flap coming this week, but if i don't love it 100% i'm thinking about getting the reissue instead... ideally, i want to have both . lol! i'm sure i'll have both in the long run... but for now, i only have room for one of them. i just think that the reissue looks a bit more hip and young than the classic flap... i'm confusing myself to no end...


 
Thanks chic - you are sweet. I am lucky to have such a great DH who allows my "habit". He is truly the light of my life. I love the reissues and I love my new maxi too. Both very different. Do I mind the lock - well I have six kids and so nothing really phases me. It isn't a slam dunk to close but it doesn't bother me. Some gals don't like the flap over on the JC Ramonas but that doesn't bother me either. I like the bronze reissue because I think it looks awesome dressed down in jeans and whatever - more edgy - more hip. I have two WOCs that will be mailed out on the 19th so that I can take advantage of the NM deals. One in the rouched black and the other in metallic gray lambskin. I am waiting on the talco cracquele bag to come in and that will be mine too. I still want a killer black bag - still thinking the BR3975 but I just found out that the cervco chain bag that I have in bruciato also comes in black. And then ryry went and sent me pics of another bag that comes in a dark gray (cenere) and also comes in black. This is why tPF is so bad for my wallet. I have the opportunity to see too many bags that I love. I told my DH last night that one of the best things about having so many bags is that i don't have to worry about them wearing out. And they always feel new to me.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Well, who knows what flap I am getting...glad to know I paid for it as well, and have no idea....she said it looked just like the metallic grey camera bag I liked...we will see.
> 
> On another note....why do you like the elephant grey?? Do you not like the Mordore? Trying to decide between the two....I have a lot of brown slouchy bags!! I have realized I love slouch more than I even knew. I just pulled all of my bags out- 4 brown, one black, grey metallic (graphite mordore), and the Etrusco which is a browish red....thinking I need a grey of black maybe...I can't believe I only have one black bag....if you saw my wardrobe, it is mostly black, grey, tans, and white....so basic!! Even though I live in AZ, I dress like when I lived in DC and NYC... Can't take the East of the girl....and never will!!


 
ooooh - maybe the Mahina in black? The gris elephant is a really good neutral too. 

You had to go and send me those pics from Joanna. Now I think I need the black in the chain bag and that cenere satchel. That is such a beautiful color!!!!!! When will this madness end????


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Well, who knows what flap I am getting...glad to know I paid for it as well, and have no idea....she said it looked just like the metallic grey camera bag I liked...we will see.
> 
> On another note....why do you like the elephant grey??  Do you not like the Mordore?  Trying to decide between the two....I have a lot of brown slouchy bags!!  I have realized I love slouch more than I even knew.  I just pulled all of my bags out- 4 brown, one black, grey metallic (graphite mordore), and the Etrusco which is a browish red....thinking I need a grey of black maybe...I can't believe I only have one black bag....if you saw my wardrobe, it is mostly black, grey, tans, and white....so basic!!  Even though I live in AZ, I dress like when I lived in DC and NYC...  Can't take the East of the girl....and never will!!



lol! please post pics when the beauty arrives !

i love the mordore too!!! but i thought you were trying to get something that's not in the brown family... i thought the mordore is amost like copper?? please correct me if i'm wrong... (last time i saw these bags IRL were about a month ago... so this is just from my faint memory) but yes, the mordore is very pretty, as well!!! but overall, if you want to get away from getting another bag in the brown family, i think the elephant grey would be a great choice (it's a good neutral, like Bagladee stated) ... good luck babe! it's a tough, tough choice to make...


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Never if you stay on here too long.  I asked for more modeling pics from Joanna last night and will send them to you.


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> lol! please post pics when the beauty arrives !
> 
> i love the mordore too!!! but i thought you were trying to get something that's not in the brown family... i thought the mordore is amost like copper?? please correct me if i'm wrong... (last time i saw these bags IRL were about a month ago... so this is just from my faint memory) but yes, the mordore is very pretty, as well!!! but overall, if you want to get away from getting another bag in the brown family, i think the elephant grey would be a great choice (it's a good neutral, like Bagladee stated) ... good luck babe! it's a tough, tough choice to make...


Thanks chic...and JMO, but I like the look of the reissue a little better.  To me, it is a little more edgy...but many are fans of the classic and would disagree...  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Chic- What bag do you use for work?


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> Thanks chic - you are sweet. I am lucky to have such a great DH who allows my "habit". He is truly the light of my life. I love the reissues and I love my new maxi too. Both very different. Do I mind the lock - well I have six kids and so nothing really phases me. It isn't a slam dunk to close but it doesn't bother me. Some gals don't like the flap over on the JC Ramonas but that doesn't bother me either. I like the bronze reissue because I think it looks awesome dressed down in jeans and whatever - more edgy - more hip. I have two WOCs that will be mailed out on the 19th so that I can take advantage of the NM deals. One in the rouched black and the other in metallic gray lambskin. I am waiting on the talco cracquele bag to come in and that will be mine too. I still want a killer black bag - still thinking the BR3975 but I just found out that the cervco chain bag that I have in bruciato also comes in black. And then ryry went and sent me pics of another bag that comes in a dark gray (cenere) and also comes in black. This is why tPF is so bad for my wallet. I have the opportunity to see too many bags that I love. I told my DH last night that one of the best things about having so many bags is that i don't have to worry about them wearing out. And they always feel new to me.



gosh Bagladee!!! i wish i could find a DH like yours... DBF hasn't got a clue of my spending habits... he's still wearing some of his clothes from college... so i think we may have to have a hear-to-heart talk some time... 

oh my, i want to see those pics... i bet your cervo chain bag is really pretty in black... the cenere color is very pretty too (very dark grey, right?) i think someone posted a pic before in this subforum... username "francis" iirc.. anyhow, please post pics of your WOCs when you get them.. i'm getting the ruched one too... thanks to our wonderful fellow tPFers (you know who you are) for enabling  can't wait to see your pink rospo wallet too!!! you're right - this forum is soooo bad for our wallets!!!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Chic- What bag do you use for work?



i mostly use my ysl muse or ysl easy bags... they're my workhorses ... i may use the gaufre tote too now that i have that... but i'm too nervous about putting a laptop in that baby...


----------



## luvprada

Bagladee said:


> Here you go:



Thanks for posting - love it!


----------



## jcoop

Hey girlies!  I'm back home!  Good to be home.  Now I've got to catch up on what's been going on around here.  

Looks like I will be keeping the brown portobello.  My dh and ds REALLY love this bag (unusual for them to say they really like a bag) and I do too.

Now, my next bag will be a grey with gold hw---just have no clue where/when I'm going to find it.  I looked at the LV store yesterday.  They have the lockit and le radieux in the grey with gold hardware...just a bit unsure.  Always open for suggestions from yall!  I love structure.  

I missed yall bunches!  Will try and get caught up on posts tomorrow.

Nite


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> Hey girlies! I'm back home! Good to be home. Now I've got to catch up on what's been going on around here.
> 
> Looks like I will be keeping the brown portobello. My dh and ds REALLY love this bag (unusual for them to say they really like a bag) and I do too.
> 
> Now, my next bag will be a grey with gold hw---just have no clue where/when I'm going to find it. I looked at the LV store yesterday. They have the lockit and le radieux in the grey with gold hardware...just a bit unsure. Always open for suggestions from yall!  I love structure.
> 
> I missed yall bunches! Will try and get caught up on posts tomorrow.
> 
> Nite


 
If you like your portobello and you want gray check out my Jimmy Choo Melena. It is steel liquid patent and suede. I love it!


----------



## jcoop

oh bagladee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SWEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT JC!  Love that---where did you get yours?  Can you carry on shoulder?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Just throwing it out there JCOOP....but based on what you like...have you ever thought of crossing the H line??  So $$, but so beautiful and structured!


----------



## ryrybaby12

I can't stop thinking about the Peekaboo...I know not all of you love it...but I really like it in that grey...I may just go get it!!


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop - congrats on the portobello!!! i think prada has some amazing grey color too (fumo, cenere, and bambu).. can't think of the styles they come in right now... but i'm sure joanna will be more than happy to send you some pics if you ask her for grey bags with GHW...  btw, the JC melena that Bagladee is very pretty too!!

ryry - i love the peekaboo! i have not tried it on IRL... so i don't know how it feels or anything... but really love the clean look of the bag!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks A!!  You are such an enabler yourself missy.  I just saw pics of it in black patent...oh gosh I really am into this bag.  This, the Mahina, maybe a Prada...and oh yea, that Chanel should do it FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> oh bagladee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT JC! Love that---where did you get yours? Can you carry on shoulder?


 
Thanks jcoop! I got the one and only at my Nordstrom. I previewed their lookbook before product even started coming in. I know that jimmychoo.com has it and their shipping is really quick. And absolutely you can carry it on your shoulder. I got the same bag in cocoa also.


----------



## Bagladee

I took some new pics of my latest bags today in better lighting. I wasn't happy with the portobello shots as the bag looked too dark. Here is an indoor and outdoor shot of that bag, as well as my cervo shine satchel (BR4272 in nicciolo)


----------



## jcoop

ryry, i actually really love the peekaboo look!  It would be different than anything you have, right?  My vote is yes on it for ya! It was Jade's fav bag!  I really hate sending mine back but it is boxed up now and will go out today.  

H bag!!!!!!----omg, my dh would absolutely kill me if I were to get one of those babies!  

bagladee, your bags look so gorgeous!!!  great pics!  the brown portobello shows her true color in that pic

i'm with ryry...i think i better call it quits for bags for now...i'm liking so much of what I see...but, my "next" one I hope is grey!

thanks chic!  hope you got some off work time over the weekend


----------



## sbelle

hey longchamp--if you can't get your furry Prada, here's an alpaca Marni bag that looks like a furball!  Courtesy of the purse blog.










ok, your bag was a lot prettier than this one.


----------



## alouette

Wow L, those pics are incredible.  I wish I could own a color in the same brown as the porto.  I haven't found one though.  Loving the cervo shine pushlock satchel still.


----------



## Bagladee

I know this is the Prada subforum, but if I am trying to decide between two grey bags which would you chose - the metallic grey maxi in lambskin or the cenere Prada?


----------



## sbelle

Definitely both.


----------



## chic02latz

^LMAO!!! second that! you know you'll end up with both of them... if you're asking which one you should get first - i would go with the maxi


----------



## Bagladee

What about the craquele. If I get both of these I don't think I can get the craquele. What do you think about the craquele? I probably don't need two more grey bags - have the JC Melena in steel and the LV Mahina in gris elephant.


----------



## sbelle

Ok.  Well then I'd get the craquele and the Chanel maxi.  Except.....are we worried about the finish?  It has been so long since I've seen it I can't remember whether I was worried about it or not?


----------



## luvprada

cenere Prada - saw IRL - TDF!


----------



## girlygirl3

Wouldn't they serve different purposes/occasions?     I'm not familiar with Chanel, but I love the Prada!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Ok. Well then I'd get the craquele and the Chanel maxi. Except.....are we worried about the finish? It has been so long since I've seen it I can't remember whether I was worried about it or not?


 
According to my SA at Nordies it is supposed to crack a bit - that is the style of the bag. Apparently there was a JC bag a while back that had the same type of finish and was quite popular (I'm not familiar with that bag). NM must have ordered a ton of these bags becasue they had them in their lookbook. I wonder if the cost will keep them from selling out and maybe would be a good bag to buy on sale. However, both of my SAs tell me that they don't think I should chance it if I want the bag.


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> cenere Prada - saw IRL - TDF!


  Where did you see it????


----------



## chic02latz

lol! and the plot thickens... IMHO, i'm also worried about the finish on the craquelle... but miranda kerr rocks this bag and i'm in love!!!

here are some pics (borrowed from prada celeb thread):


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> lol! and the plot thickens... IMHO, i'm also worried about the finish on the craquelle... but miranda kerr rocks this bag and i'm in love!!!
> 
> here are some pics (borrowed from prada celeb thread):


 
Yup - but she is really tall and so I wanted the smaller one. Did you see it in the NM lookbook that just came out?


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> However, both of my SAs tell me that they don't think I should chance it if I want the bag.


 
It is so hard to know.  

I think most of the time they say that because they want to sell it now.  I had someone tell me that about the BV zebra veneta and there ended up being a ton of them on sale.  But, I do know that the inventory levels in the stores are down from what was ordered even last season.  So who knows???!!!


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> ...I wonder if the cost will keep them from selling out and maybe would be a good bag to buy on sale. However, both of my SAs tell me that they don't think I should chance it if I want the bag.



i was gonna say the same thing - consider which bag(s) will go on sale at the end of the season... the maxi will not go on sale for sure, and the color is sooo pretty. i know you already have grey bags, but i think this is a more "formal" look than the mahina and the JC...

i *think* the cenere calf would go on sale... don't hold me on this... but if it doesn't sell out, it will do on sale... the craquelle is from the runway series... so perhaps, it's a bit limited in quantity and will not go on sale??? IDK, but it sounds a bit more exclusive, doesn't it? lol! you might wanna check with your SA about this...


----------



## Bagladee

This is the smaller one.


----------



## luvprada

Should have said saw the style at Nordie's. I know the grey was at Bellevue and don't remember if the other color was too.  The bag itself is gorgeous.  Mil was trying to talk me into it but I have another Prada black bag from last year I haven't used yet.  Sigh...


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> Yup - but she is really tall and so I wanted the smaller one. Did you see it in the NM lookbook that just came out?



i didn't know there is a smaller version of this bag... share pics plsss if you have them... 

ETA: you posted the pic as i was typing this... lol! great minds think alike!!! i love that look!! which color is that?


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> Should have said saw the style at Nordie's. I know the grey was at Bellevue and don't remember if the other color was too. The bag itself is gorgeous. Mil was trying to talk me into it but I have another Prada black bag from last year I haven't used yet. Sigh...


 
Yes, I need to get in there and take a look. They aren't getting the talco - only the creta. And I was thinking that I needed something different and so liked the talco (from pics).


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> i didn't know there is a smaller version of this bag... share pics plsss if you have them...
> 
> ETA: you posted the pic as i was typing this... lol! great minds think alike!!! i love that look!! which color is that?


 
That is talco.


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> Yes, I need to get in there and take a look. They aren't getting the talco - only the creta. And I was thinking that I needed something different and so liked the talco (from pics).



yeah i like the talco in the pic too!! now it sounds like each bag will be in grey... cenere is dark grey; the maxi you're eyeing is metallic grey; and the craquelle is in creta (also greyish color i think)...


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> yeah i like the talco in the pic too!! now it sounds like each bag will be in grey... cenere is dark grey; the maxi you're eyeing is metallic grey; and the craquelle is in creta (also greyish color i think)...


 
So - you see the dilema - do I really want three shades of gray - talco, metallic, and cenere???? I really wish they made that metallic grey in the distressed calf and then that would be a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Bagladee

These shoes would go great with the craquele.


----------



## luvprada

Can you get one for an early Birthday or Anniversary present for yourself and then just buy the other two?


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> So - you see the dilema - do I really want three shades of gray - talco, metallic, and cenere???? I really wish they made that metallic grey in the distressed calf and then that would be a no-brainer for me.



yup, yup! tough one Bagladee... if you could get the craquelle in talco and the maxi in metallic grey... then i'll be all over that decision!  are there any other colors that you love for the maxi?


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> Can you get one for an early Birthday or Anniversary present for yourself and then just buy the other two?


 
Great minds think alike! I have a birthday coming in December - not to mention Christmas!But then he would make me put it away until then.


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> These shoes would go great with the craquele.



defy!!! love these shoes!!! i think the craquelle is very edgy looking!!! if you don't mind about the "cracked" leather look, you should definitely go for it!!!


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> Great minds think alike! I have a birthday coming in December - not to mention Christmas!But then he would make me put it away until then.



LOL!!  just come to mind, chanel prices are going up some time soon, right??? or am i crazy??


----------



## luvprada

I think I've used up my birthday, Christmas and Anniversaries to at least 2012.


----------



## alouette

Oh, if I had to choose betw lambskin Chanel and cenere Prada I'd have to go w/ the Prada....that pic is awesome and if it's anything like what ryry said when she saw it irl, I'm sure it's just SPECTACULAR!!!!

I'm not a fan of lambskin Chanel...too hard to maintain and you already have a black Maxi so I say diversify.


----------



## jcoop

CHANEL....without a doubt...I really do like both bags but that Chanel is absolutely TDF!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> yup, yup! tough one Bagladee... if you could get the craquelle in talco and the maxi in metallic grey... then i'll be all over that decision! are there any other colors that you love for the maxi?


 
This jumbo is really pretty too


----------



## Bagladee

Just showed DH the metallic gray maxi and told him I wanted it for my birthday - he said "looks like all of your other bags" and then "haven't you bought your birthday present several times over" and then "oh - I guess that was yesterday and the day before that". God bless him!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> This is the smaller one.


 

That picture alone makes me want one.!!!


----------



## sbelle

luvprada said:


> I think I've used up my birthday, Christmas and Anniversaries to at least 2012.


 

My husband says I'm up to my 50th anniversary gift at this point!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> My husband says I'm up to my 50th anniversary gift at this point!


 Well that is good - sounds like you are guaranteed 50 years!


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> Just showed DH the metallic gray maxi and told him I wanted it for my birthday - he said "looks like all of your other bags" and then "haven't you bought your birthday present several times over" and then "oh - I guess that was yesterday and the day before that". God bless him!



 bless his heart!!! sooo did you show him all three and ask him to pick which one is thre prettiest??? lol!

PS. this work-tPF-snacks-wine thing is not working so well for me...  i wish i could take "work" out of the equation... then we're talking about funnnn...


----------



## ryrybaby12

I would not touch the Lambskin but it is goregous....I think you should find an 08 Dark Silver Reissue (hopefully what I am getting).  Then, I would go with the Cenere...then the Craquele.....


----------



## chic02latz

^^ i'm doing this too btw... when i got my first gaufre in july, i was telling myself that i could buy ONE bag EVERY month until my birthday in september (so 3 gifts for myself...) 3 gaufres, 1 vit daino, 2 chanels, and 1 BV later.... all i can say is, "ooops!!!"  

that is it though!!! i am done after i receive the 2 chanels and 1 BV!!! DONEEEE!!!!! i have my fingers crossed


----------



## chic02latz

ssc0619 said:


> My husband says I'm up to my 50th anniversary gift at this point!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> I would not touch the Lambskin but it is goregous....I think you should find an 08 Dark Silver Reissue (hopefully what I am getting). Then, I would go with the Cenere...then the Craquele.....


 
I need to see yours. I know Lisa only had one of the gray maxi and it was "pre-sold" but she said she thought she could find me one. So I have a little time.


----------



## dusty paws

hi 

i think my next prada has to be cacao... *stalks*


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> I know this is the Prada subforum, but if I am trying to decide between two grey bags which would you chose - the metallic grey maxi in lambskin or the cenere Prada?



This is very difficult Question you pose because I love the metallic Grey and am getting it in the Jumbo but when I look at the prada bag it makes my heart  skip a beat-Flap is a Flap but the Prada looks sexy!


----------



## alouette

^^seriously! The gray is just killing me with a capital "K."


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> I need to see yours. I know Lisa only had one of the gray maxi and it was "pre-sold" but she said she thought she could find me one. So I have a little time.



Two SA's told me that the majority would be in MAXI's and only a few Jumbos around and due to the economy they are producing less bags-get it while you can!


----------



## Bagladee

I was going to get a woc in the gray metallic lamb. Should I still get the woc if I get the maxi?


----------



## LVLux

Absolutely NOTTTTTTTTTT!!!1 There are too many seasons and too many beautiful bags/woc to get two on the same color IMO!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey LVLUX- you are a Mahina fan...would you get this Prada in Cenere over the Elephant Gris Mahina in XL??  I am torn...


----------



## LVLux

Neverrrrrrrrrrr The magic of the Mahina is difficult to explain but it is just so Tres Chic, French & Sexy IMO and it took me years to appreciate the bag but now it is one of my FAV's!


----------



## luvprada

lvlux - do you have a picture of a Mahina?


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> lvlux - do you have a picture of a Mahina?


 
Page 24 of this thread - #356


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey LVLUX- you are a Mahina fan...would you get this Prada in Cenere over the Elephant Gris Mahina in XL?? I am torn...


 
ryry - come up here for the NM opening and you can carry my Mahina all weekend!


----------



## luvprada

Beautiful - thanks!


----------



## ryrybaby12

That should sum up how I feel...I am so getting the Mahina.  I just need to get it over with.  If this bag is still available, then I will get it later....

Also, DO NOT GET THE SAME WOC and Maxi...please.  You really don't need the Maxi, and there are ALWAYS going to be a ton of bags you are going to want (trust me, I feel this way every day), but the reality is, how many are you honestly going to carry...I will tell you that you will LIVE IN your WOCs with your two little ones, and I really love that little thing...best purchase I have made in a long time.  Will get more I am sure of it!

If I were you, I would get the jumbo over the Maxi as I like the look of the jumbo better, but do like the silver chain with grey personally...

I love the color of the Maxi to death, but just not into that bag as much as I am the reissue, but like my Chanel's more understated....not a fan of the CC's so much...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Remember I said, "if I were you" on the jumbo over Maxi....BUT like the SHW with the grey flap...


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee - agree with ryry; maybe get the jumbo, since you already have a maxi... just a thought...

ryry - so you're getting the XL mahina?? i think you'll be very pleased. i really love it! as i said before, if i had the money, i would buy it!!!

okay girls, i'm checking out... i'm falling asleep in front of my laptop... i guess you can only go on so many days without enough sleep... nite2..


----------



## ryrybaby12

LVLux said:


> Neverrrrrrrrrrr The magic of the Mahina is difficult to explain but it is just so Tres Chic, French & Sexy IMO and it took me years to appreciate the bag but now it is one of my FAV's!


Do you like your black one?  I have toyed with black or grey...just something about that grey that would be cool to me, but black is so classic!


----------



## alouette

night night chic!  I'm about outtie too.  Getting woozy.  ryry - check your email if you haven't already.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Me too...and A- I about fell over...I hope to God they sent me the DS reissue and not some bright silver...or maybe I should hope they send me the bright silver so I can hate it and not keep it.  I can't wait...and think this DS color is TDF...


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Me too...and A- I about fell over...I hope to God they sent me the DS reissue and not some bright silver...or maybe I should hope they send me the bright silver so I can hate it and not keep it. I can't wait...and think this DS color is TDF...


 
I can't wait to see what you got. I'm sure it will be very pretty. I love the look of the reissue bag.


----------



## LVLux

Here is a pic of the Biscuit Mahina that I have-My Noir pics are on my laptop so can't post them tonight but will tomorrow-I love the noir the best because I like the way the hardware pops against it!


----------



## sbelle

I have never been a big fan of LV, but I do like that bag a lot!  I've never even noticed it before!!


----------



## jcoop

ssc, I've never been a huge fan either....but

I looked at Mahina's on Saturday in Austin.  Nice but OMG, this biscuit colored one is absolutely beautiful, lvlux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ryry, you need to pull the trigger on the mahina and get the color that floats your boat 

bagladee, have you decided what you want to do?  Maybe get the woc in the grey!  That would be so cool!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp,  go to the purseblog....they have your fur bag!  I am not sure it is your color though.

http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/prada-visone-tote-497437.html




NOTE:
I just read what they wrote (I hadn't when I posted this) and they trashed it.  I'm sorry!!!


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> bagladee, have you decided what you want to do? Maybe get the woc in the grey! That would be so cool!


 
I am still stewing. I think I should follow my original plan and get the black rouched woc and the metallic gray woc. I do think the maxi is beautiful and I would love to have it. 
I came back from my walk this morning and DH was in shorts and t-shirt. When I asked if he was taking a day off he say he was going out on the sound in a boat - the one he has been drooling about. So I am thinking if he is going to spend over 100K on a boat then that maxi is really no big deal. I might be striking a deal later tonight - lol.


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> I am still stewing. I think I should follow my original plan and get the black rouched woc and the metallic gray woc. I do think the maxi is beautiful and I would love to have it.
> I came back from my walk this morning and DH was in shorts and t-shirt. When I asked if he was taking a day off he say he was going out on the sound in a boat - the one he has been drooling about. So I am thinking if he is going to spend over 100K on a boat then that maxi is really no big deal. I might be striking a deal later tonight - lol.


 
Bagladee - sounds like you're in a good position to strike this deal...

on another note, i can't concentrate at work as my coworker (and good friend) just got laid off... she just got a house, and is getting married in october... i just can't go back to work after hearing this... i mean i'm nervous too... this is the 4th round of layoffs this year at our firm... when we started, there were 41 of us going to the national training together... we became really good friends as we were all about the same age... now only less than half of that remains... i'm at the client site all by myself; i don't know how i can work another 14-15 hours today after finding out what happened at the office this morning... :cry:


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> Bagladee - sounds like you're in a good position to strike this deal...
> 
> on another note, i can't concentrate at work as my coworker (and good friend) just got laid off... she just got a house, and is getting married in october... i just can't go back to work after hearing this... i mean i'm nervous too... this is the 4th round of layoffs this year at our firm... when we started, there were 41 of us going to the national training together... we became really good friends as we were all about the same age... now only less than half of that remains... i'm at the client site all by myself; i don't know how i can work another 14-15 hours today after finding out what happened at the office this morning... :cry:


 
chic - so sorry to hear about your friend. I hate seeing what has been happening with our economy and it is really hard to see friends go through these things. I have just been going through this with a good friend of mine. Things are so bad for them they lost their home and are moving back to Michigan to live with family so they can get back on their feet. Very sad.


----------



## jcoop

i'd put money that you'll be getting that maxi, bagladee 

oh chic....i am so very sorry to hear this sad news about your good friend and co-worker...that is TOUGH...You hang tough and you will get through this day


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> i'd put money that you'll be getting that maxi, bagladee QUOTE]
> 
> I am still looking at the turquoise too. But I love the size of the maxi and that metallic gray color is to die for.


----------



## sbelle

chic-  I had this happen one time when I was at a firm and I was literally the last one left standing.  It was so traumatic.  My boss got let go and every one of my peers.  So it was me and the head of the area and someone under me.  They never take into account how much it scars the ones who are left.  I ended up looking for another job and leaving a few months later.

I know how you feel--how awful it is to see your friends go and see the ruins that are left behind.  Hang in there.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> So I am thinking if he is going to spend over 100K on a boat then that maxi is really no big deal. I might be striking a deal later tonight - lol.


 
LOL!  We think alike.  Whenever my husband says "are you ok if I go on a golf weekend with the boys?"  I think ka-ching--new bag!!


----------



## dusty paws

..i wish bf would buy me a new bag everytime he went away! hehe.

i've decided i need a black bag because well.. i don't have one?


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> I am still stewing. I think I should follow my original plan and get the black rouched woc and the metallic gray woc. I do think the maxi is beautiful and I would love to have it.
> I came back from my walk this morning and DH was in shorts and t-shirt. When I asked if he was taking a day off he say he was going out on the sound in a boat - the one he has been drooling about. So I am thinking if he is going to spend over 100K on a boat then that maxi is really no big deal. I might be striking a deal later tonight - lol.



uhhhhh-it doesn't work that way-he probably has never spent any $$$ and waits to pull the trigger on one big purchase-you on the other hand(if you are like me) have probably pulled the trigger to the tune of 100k plus buying bags over the years-LOL!


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> jcoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'd put money that you'll be getting that maxi, bagladee QUOTE]
> 
> I am still looking at the turquoise too. But I love the size of the maxi and that metallic gray color is to die for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Caviar Maxi and the new size is perfect-not as bulky as last years model but just the right size for everyday!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> uhhhhh-it doesn't work that way-he probably has never spent any $$$ and waits to pull the trigger on one big purchase-you on the other hand(if you are like me) have probably pulled the trigger to the tune of 100k plus buying bags over the years-LOL!


 
At least I use my bags! His last splurge was a sail boat that has not been touched in over two years. And he keeps adding to his wood working tools that are attracting dust in the garage. I guess it is all about men and their toys!

And I love the new maxi. I have a black with gold hardware in lambskin. I like the bigger size in general. I have the 227 reissue and I think that is as small as I could go in a flap.


----------



## dusty paws

ok ok so i've decided what black bag i want - the BR3408. *stalks*

i'd kill for a chanel, too.


----------



## Bagladee

dusty paws said:


> ok ok so i've decided what black bag i want - the BR3408. *stalks*
> 
> i'd kill for a chanel, too.


 
Post a pic of the BR3408!


----------



## dusty paws

there's a place that keeps coming up on my searches but i don't think its authentic... moda queen. i've heard of someone like that on evilbay who has scammed people so i am quite wary.


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> At least I use my bags! His last splurge was a sail boat that has not been touched in over two years. And he keeps adding to his wood working tools that are attracting dust in the garage. I guess it is all about men and their toys!
> 
> And I love the new maxi. I have a black with gold hardware in lambskin. I like the bigger size in general. I have the 227 reissue and I think that is as small as I could go in a flap.



It sounds like we need to switch DH's-I would love a sailboat and my DH just hangs onto his old Speed boat!!!!

yes-The bigger the better except that I did stick w/the Jumbo Size on the flaps since they get heavy but will hopefully add a Lamb MAXI someday-although at the rate I am going this month am not going to be able to do any shopping at the new NM-ordered 3 Chanels and am trying desperately to get the Monogram Eclipse (sequin) bag I took my name off of the WL for!!!!!!
Thsi madness must stop-you stop first and then I will follow-SOmeone has to be the LEADER around here!


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> It sounds like we need to switch DH's-I would love a sailboat and my DH just hangs onto his old Speed boat!!!!
> 
> yes-The bigger the better except that I did stick w/the Jumbo Size on the flaps since they get heavy but will hopefully add a Lamb MAXI someday-although at the rate I am going this month am not going to be able to do any shopping at the new NM-ordered 3 Chanels and am trying desperately to get the Monogram Eclipse (sequin) bag I took my name off of the WL for!!!!!!
> Thsi madness must stop-you stop first and then I will follow-SOmeone has to be the LEADER around here!


 
What Chanels did you order? I don't know if the madness will ever STOP - might slow down - might just get different, but not sure that I would want it to stop. I do love the hunt for the next greatest bag.


----------



## LVLux

Well, me too and have decided I might like the process of selecting and getting the bag better than I even like owning and carrying them!!!

I ordered the Fuchsia Jumbo/Lamb -should be here Wednesday and Ordered the Metallic Grey Jumbo/Lamb (and then two SA's are sending me the same bag so I am going to have to return one of them and that makes me feel terrible) and then I ordered the Tweedy Tote in Taupe (page 118-I think of Fashion is a crime/NM Catalog) should be in later next month but got the 6month no interest/no payment plan on it and then becasue I upset an SA over not getting the Metallic Flap from him ordered the MAXI Caviar (which arrived and I love the size but want a more structured bag /it was washed caviar so I had to take a BAG BATH and sold it for 500. under retail just so I did not have to deal with my DIVA SA that would have been disgusted at me for not knowing it was washed Caviar-He has a definite attitude but is good to me-no shipping charges for next day shipping  and to top it all off I was going to completely not get the Monogram Eclipse (sequin) Runway bag and took my name off of the WL but after seeing pics have been calling around all AM trying to secure an ALMA first but will settle for the Speedy-Now, Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury: I ask you, Do I have a problem?


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> Well, me too and have decided I might like the process of selecting and getting the bag better than I even like owning and carrying them!!!
> 
> I ordered the Fuchsia Jumbo/Lamb -should be here Wednesday and Ordered the Metallic Grey Jumbo/Lamb (and then two SA's are sending me the same bag so I am going to have to return one of them and that makes me feel terrible) and then I ordered the Tweedy Tote in Taupe (page 118-I think of Fashion is a crime/NM Catalog) should be in later next month but got the 6month no interest/no payment plan on it and then becasue I upset an SA over not getting the Metallic Flap from him ordered the MAXI Caviar (which arrived and I love the size but want a more structured bag /it was washed caviar so I had to take a BAG BATH and sold it for 500. under retail just so I did not have to deal with my DIVA SA that would have been disgusted at me for not knowing it was washed Caviar-He has a definite attitude but is good to me-no shipping charges for next day shipping  and to top it all off I was going to completely not get the Monogram Eclipse (sequin) Runway bag and took my name off of the WL but after seeing pics have been calling around all AM trying to secure an ALMA first but will settle for the Speedy-Now, Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury: I ask you, Do I have a problem?


 
No more of a problem than the rest of us - lol! Now I remember this story. Did you see the beautiful bordeaux melrose avenue on page 69 of the new saks lookbook? That is a beautiful bag but I just bought two Pradas in the deep red tones.


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> uhhhhh-it doesn't work that way-he probably has never spent any $$$ and waits to pull the trigger on one big purchase-you on the other hand(if you are like me) have probably pulled the trigger to the tune of 100k plus buying bags over the years-LOL!


 
LOL--This is usually when I put my fingers in my ears and say "I can't hear you!"


----------



## LVLux

ha-Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa -I am going to have to try that ear plugging trick-LOL!!!!!

Bagladee-you are the worst Enabler I have ever seen-no, I am not going to go to page 69 and look at another beautiful bag!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> -He has a definite attitude but is good to me-no shipping charges for next day shipping


 
I am going to stage an intervention here.  He really isn't good to you if you feel you can't return a bag.  You need to cut him out of life.  He is not a positive influence!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> Now, Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury: I ask you, Do I have a problem?


 
LOL--I think a large number of us have a problem!!  I always think I'm the one people point to and say "at least I'm not as bad as her!!"    Bag ban didn't go so well you see.


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> LOL--I think a large number of us have a problem!! I always think I'm the one people point to and say "at least I'm not as bad as her!!" Bag ban didn't go so well you see.


 
I don't think a bag ban would work for me unless DH took away my access to tPF and all of my credit cards - and even then I would find a "work around".


----------



## sbelle

Hey, this is how bad my problem is...

We have company coming today and I had to clean out the closet in the guest room.  That's where I stash most of my bags.  DH doesn't need to see everything!!  I couldn't leave them in the guest room closet because: 

1)  No one who comes to visit us would spend over $500 on a bag
2)  Too many Chanel boxes arouse unwanted attention
3)  Too many dustbags would pique curiousity
4)  Someone might tell DH the whole sordid truth


SO, then where to put the bags!???  I know--the kids rooms and put bags under their beds--YES!!!    NO---they have a bunch of crap under their beds--curses!!  

So then I have to start scattering them around in miscellaneous closets in the house.  But I can't put more than a couple in any one place.  Well I don't know about  you but I am famous for moving things and then not remembering where I moved it.  I bet you I won't locate some of the hidden bags for months.

SO, would you say I have a problem???


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> I don't think a bag ban would work for me unless DH took away my access to tPF and all of my credit cards - and even then I would find a "work around".


 
The only way it would work for me is for Vlad/Megs to keep tpf under maintenance for the next 6 months!


----------



## sbelle

I'm waiting for someone to start an intervention on me after my "re-hiding bags from the guest room closet" story".


----------



## LVLux

ssc0619 said:


> Hey, this is how bad my problem is...
> 
> We have company coming today and I had to clean out the closet in the guest room.  That's where I stash most of my bags.  DH doesn't need to see everything!!  I couldn't leave them in the guest room closet because:
> 
> 1)  No one who comes to visit us would spend over $500 on a bag
> 2)  Too many Chanel boxes arouse unwanted attention
> 3)  Too many dustbags would pique curiousity
> 4)  Someone might tell DH the whole sordid truth
> 
> 
> SO, then where to put the bags!???  I know--the kids rooms and put bags under their beds--YES!!!    NO---they have a bunch of crap under their beds--curses!!
> 
> So then I have to start scattering them around in miscellaneous closets in the house.  But I can't put more than a couple in any one place.  Well I don't know about  you but I am famous for moving things and then not remembering where I moved it.  I bet you I won't locate some of the hidden bags for months.
> 
> SO, would you say I have a problem???


:girlwhack:OMG you & I must be twins-this sounds exactly like me except that my kids are grown so I do not have any extra beds to put them under but my DH last year said that it made him  to look in our closet last year due to all of the bags -all he sees is $$$ signs so for my BD gift this year-I moved him out of the closet and into the Hallway closet so that he does not have to look in there anymore-but I know that he goes in there when I am not home and counts the bags/boxes to see how well I am doing on my ban!!!!

You are Hysterical!


----------



## dusty paws

but ssc if you can't find the bag for awhile then its like getting a brand new one when you do find it! :lolots:


----------



## sbelle

dusty paws said:


> but ssc if you can't find the bag for awhile then its like getting a brand new one when you do find it! :lolots:


 
You are totally right!  It's like when you find $20 in a pair of pants that your forgot about.  Or maybe an example that we can relate to more is finding money in a handbag you haven't used in awhile!!

The scary thing is after my company leaves I might start thinking that the guest room closet looks empty and  that I don't really have that many bags.  Then I'll buy more and fill the guest room closet again with new stuff.


----------



## chic02latz

ssc0619 said:


> chic- I had this happen one time when I was at a firm and I was literally the last one left standing. It was so traumatic. My boss got let go and every one of my peers. So it was me and the head of the area and someone under me. They never take into account how much it scars the ones who are left. I ended up looking for another job and leaving a few months later.
> 
> I know how you feel--how awful it is to see your friends go and see the ruins that are left behind. Hang in there.


 
i'm sorry this happened to you too ssc!!! thank you for sharing your story... i'm glad you can relate... four of my closest peers were laid off in the first round... my boss during march-april was let go in the third round of layoffs... and the last peer that i'm close to is gone... my mom kept telling me that i should be proud that i'm still here, but somehow i think it's traumatic, like you said... can't write too long for now...

also thank you for your guest room closet story... that makes me smile again . the best thing i've heard today...

okay i'm off to a firm-wide meeting that i'm sure will talk about our current economic condition and the layoffs... sigh...

anyways, when i'm back from work tonight, let's talk about bags, bags, bags... i can't wait for my medium flap to come.. i love the look, but will i be able to fit anything in it??? i'm pretty tiny though (5'5"/105); i was afraid that the jumbo may look a bit overwhelming on me??? we'll see if i can survive with the medium flap... i think it should arrive in a few days...


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Longchamp, go to the purseblog....they have your fur bag! I am not sure it is your color though.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/prada-visone-tote-497437.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE:
> I just read what they wrote (I hadn't when I posted this) and they trashed it. I'm sorry!!!


 
Thanks for the heads up, but saw the blog. ARGH, wonder if they saw the bag IRL, or are reviewing it from a pix. It looks so much better in real life. 

I loved the red mink vs the lodin color on SFA when I saw it in Paris. I wish I had purchased it when there.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> I know this is the Prada subforum, but if I am trying to decide between two grey bags which would you chose - the metallic grey maxi in lambskin or the cenere Prada?


 
From your collection bagladee, I would get the Lambskin Chanel, it's a classic and you will always have it. I kept my caviar jumbo w/ bijoux chain and two lambskin reissues--still love the bags. 

You seem to have other bags in your collection similar to the Prada.  The LS in Chanel is more delicate than Prada Nappa and this size Chanel is more suited for "everyday bag".  I'm sure you know, but they have maxi's in caviar.


----------



## LVLux

ssc0619 said:


> You are totally right!  It's like when you find $20 in a pair of pants that your forgot about.  Or maybe an example that we can relate to more is finding money in a handbag you haven't used in awhile!!
> 
> The scary thing is after my company leaves I might start thinking that the guest room closet looks empty and  that I don't really have that many bags.  Then I'll buy more and fill the guest room closet again with new stuff.



OMG - I love your way of thinking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvprada

chic02latz said:


> i'm sorry this happened to you too ssc!!! thank you for sharing your story... i'm glad you can relate... four of my closest peers were laid off in the first round... my boss during march-april was let go in the third round of layoffs... and the last peer that i'm close to is gone... my mom kept telling me that i should be proud that i'm still here, but somehow i think it's traumatic, like you said... can't write too long for now...
> 
> also thank you for your guest room closet story... that makes me smile again . the best thing i've heard today...
> 
> okay i'm off to a firm-wide meeting that i'm sure will talk about our current economic condition and the layoffs... sigh...
> 
> anyways, when i'm back from work tonight, let's talk about bags, bags, bags... i can't wait for my medium flap to come.. i love the look, but will i be able to fit anything in it??? i'm pretty tiny though (5'5"/105); i was afraid that the jumbo may look a bit overwhelming on me??? we'll see if i can survive with the medium flap... i think it should arrive in a few days...



I'm sorry you are going thru this.  I'll send you a link in a PM that we shared at work when this happened earlier this year.  Hope it helps.

Yes we should talk bags tonight -such a happy, no stress thing to think about!:tpfrox:


----------



## chic02latz

luvprada said:


> I'm sorry you are going thru this.  I'll send you a link in a PM that we shared at work when this happened earlier this year.  Hope it helps.
> 
> Yes we should talk bags tonight -such a happy, no stress thing to think about!:tpfrox:



thanks *luvprada*!!! very good articles... survivor's guilt - that's what i'm having right now...

*ssc* - i was on the firm's laptop earlier; i heard that all our keystrokes were recorded somehow. so i didn't want to type certain things on there... but really, i'm considering to find other opportunities out there... it's just hard when we are working crazy hours... so no time for job hunting... but i believe that when the right opportunity is knocking at my door, i'll jump ship immediately... 

and yes, let's talk about bags... any bag p*** tonight??? pleaseeee.... i NEED some bag p***


----------



## alouette

Hilarious stories everyone...very amusing.  Oh what our DH's would think of us if they really knew the truth, lol.

*chic* - wow, sounds stressful girly!  Hope things turn around for the better.  Very cliche but when one door closes another one opens.  I've been slammed in the face many times trust me, hahaha!

Anyway, I have about 7 more posts until I hit my HUGE momentous *5000th post!!!*

I'll be saving that post for a new reveal thread.   I'm sure y'all already know what it is since I divulged it in a previous thread.  But your bag porn will be tomorrow chic!!!!


----------



## luvprada

Know this isn't Prada but since the topic of Mahina came up yesterday- found this and love it!

http://www.italystation.com/

If it doesn't come up right it is LV Mahina 6th row down in silver


----------



## ryrybaby12

"Well, me too and have decided I might like the process of selecting and getting the bag better than I even like owning and carrying them!!!"-LVLux

Why is this statement so true??  I feel the same way most of the time...need to find another hobby maybe to save my marriage!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Actually, I have a great marriage...just saying, if he only had a clue...


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Actually, I have a great marriage...just saying, if he only had a clue...


 
Hey girlfriend - he may know more than you think! After Tom had bought the boat this afternoon, I thought I would take advantage of the moment and said since he had just spent that money I would like $3200 for a new Chanel and he said yes but told me that I had "already purchased over 20 bags this year". So he has apparently taken the time to count them - lol.


----------



## myrnakelisd

Good


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> I'll be saving that post for a new reveal thread.  I'm sure y'all already know what it is since I divulged it in a previous thread. But your bag porn will be tomorrow chic!!!!


 







                  Yea! Can't wait! 







 I can't keep up with y'all so I have no clue what it is!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> think! After Tom had bought the boat this afternoon,


 
So he did buy it!  I've been looking or an opportunity to use this one--thanks Tom!


----------



## LVLux

ryrybaby12 said:


> Actually, I have a great marriage...just saying, if he only had a clue...



I know what you mean-I am always so shocked when a tpfer shows a pic of about 50 bags and say's"Here are the gifts my DH bought me this month" if my DH knew the true costs not some vague idea of the cost then I would never ever get another bag-LOL!

Sometimes when I am falling to sleep at night I forget to say my prayers and then I start thinking "if he really had a clue-tonight will be the night I die in my sleep" so then I start saying my prayers: Now, I lay me down to sleep ,I prayer the Lord my soul to keep if I die before I wake,I pray the Lord my BAGS I can take(with me)
Amen


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> " if my DH knew the true costs not some vague idea of the cost then I would never ever get another bag-LOL!


 
Same here!  Now I know he would never say no to any of them, even if he knew the exact cost.  But I think he would have to pick himself up off the floor multiple times if he saw everything and knew the total investment.  

Just like bagladee's dh, my dh spends on the things he loves.  We currently have workers at the house adding a screened in porch on the back.  It's something that I totally could live without but he is desperate for one.  I look at the cost of that (because we have to do it exactly the way he wants) and lol--I think ka-ching----bag(s) for me!!


----------



## LVLux

yes,except my dh reminds me and  I know it is true-you will get a bigger return if you sell the home by investing in your property but Consumer goods ie: bags,clothes ect. they  decrease in value not increase-I really need to  knock it off and quit buying bags-I want to just be able to appreciate what I have but it is so difficult to not get wrapped up in the new releases!!!!
I could be buying big screen tv's amazing camera equipment.hot tubs for the cost of these crazy bags!!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

alouette said:


> *chic* - wow, sounds stressful girly! Hope things turn around for the better. Very cliche but when one door closes another one opens. I've been slammed in the face many times trust me, hahaha!
> 
> Anyway, I have about 7 more posts until I hit my HUGE momentous *5000th post!!!*
> 
> I'll be saving that post for a new reveal thread.  I'm sure y'all already know what it is since I divulged it in a previous thread. But your bag porn will be tomorrow chic!!!!


 
thanks, A!!! i think i've found a job that may be perfect for my friend... now it's just up to her to make a good impression and bag the job home .

i *think* i know what you're getting from NM today... i have a feeling ryry has some influence in your decision making... can't wait to see some bag p*** tonight!!! 

crazy and funny story about all of your DH's... if my boyfriend knows how much i spend on bags, shoes, and clothes... i don't know if we'll ever get engaged...


----------



## luvprada

If you do you will just need your own account for "bag purchases".

Keep us posted on your friend.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Same here! Now I know he would never say no to any of them, even if he knew the exact cost. But I think he would have to pick himself up off the floor multiple times if he saw everything and knew the total investment.
> 
> Just like bagladee's dh, my dh spends on the things he loves. We currently have workers at the house adding a screened in porch on the back. It's something that I totally could live without but he is desperate for one. I look at the cost of that (because we have to do it exactly the way he wants) and lol--I think ka-ching----bag(s) for me!!


 
You might love the screened in porch, we love ours.


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> Know this isn't Prada but since the topic of Mahina came up yesterday- found this and love it!
> 
> http://www.italystation.com/
> 
> If it doesn't come up right it is LV Mahina 6th row down in silver


 
Yes it is the Mahina, but please don't purchase it throught them, even though they have authentic merchandise, as they are overpriced.

Here it is at LV website--

http://www.louisvuitton.com/web/fla...AUPU?buy=1&langue=en_US&direct1=home_entry_us


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> Anyway, I have about 7 more posts until I hit my HUGE momentous *5000th post!!!*
> 
> I'll be saving that post for a new reveal thread.  I'm sure y'all already know what it is since I divulged it in a previous thread. But your bag porn will be tomorrow chic!!!!


 
woo hoo 5000 th post.  Your bag will be a surprise to me as I'm behind in reading the threads, so can't wait!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

the m/l classic flap has arrived!!!!  i ran home to receive the package... no WOC yet, as it's being shipped from a different store... anyways, there is a defect, i will try to capture it on pics... i think i will have to exchange it for sure... also, gosh i don't know how people live with this bag - it's so small... i like the look, but i don't know if it is practical... i'll attach some of the pics that my mom sent me to convince me to buy this bag... so cute on celebs... but still can't imagine how much i need to streamline to make it work...

PS. will take some pics of the bag and post some here in a bit...


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Agree, it is a small bag, holds less than clutches I use for certain occasions. 

Post pix, would love to see.  There will be other bags chic02latz that you'll love if you xchange.


----------



## luvprada

Longchamp said:


> Yes it is the Mahina, but please don't purchase it throught them, even though they have authentic merchandise, as they are overpriced.
> 
> Here it is at LV website--
> 
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/web/fla...AUPU?buy=1&langue=en_US&direct1=home_entry_us



Thank you - appreciate the advice!


----------



## chic02latz

here are some pics. please give me some advice...

1. i think the defect is big enough for me to send it back (see 3rd pic)... should i ask them to pay for the shipping?? i just never sent things back (too lazy usually), but i think i expect perfection for 2k+ bags...
2. should i go for the jumbo instead of this size? will it look too big on me? i'm 5'5"/105. or should i go with the reissue size 226 (between this size and the jumbo)... i just love the concept of worry-free caviar though...

thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Chic- so I am sorry to hear about your company, but so many of us have seen this all around us.  I am in healthcare, and the worst is seeing families that can't pay their medical expenses....especially for their children!  Hang in there...your friend is lucky she has someone as caring as you.

On another note, I got my Chanel 2.55 in Dark Silver and I am DYING it is so freaking pretty!  I will post, but am BURIED this week in work...but will try.  I also followed my heart today and pulled the trigger on the E. Gris Mahina...just could not pass it up.  Lastly, I got a black patent Peekaboo...so all in all, got all my bags that I have wanted, so I am officially done.  Not calling it a bag ban as I don't ban bags.  I am just BAGGED OUT!  I have too many more impt things to worry about... 

But, I will enable when needed to all of you, and I will also be truthful if I think you don't need something (yea right, we all "need" something.  

I just know that this is actually done for me for a while....but I can't wait to see what else you all come up with as fall progresses!  If you have a chance, read Marc Jacobs interview in InStyle...it is actually funny as they ask him why people continue to buy bags if LV lasts...why would the customer need more.  MJ's response:

"It's a bit of an oxymoronic, isn't it?  To make something that will last, but then still create more so there's always something to dream about.  That really is the nature of fashion.  If everything we bought satisfied us for our whole lives, we would just stop buying at some point.  But, surprise!  There is always going to be a new bag!"....

I spit out my coffee laughing...as he is so right!  They have us nailed!

So, I am officially done.


----------



## luvprada

ryrybaby12 said:


> Chic- so I am sorry to hear about your company, but so many of us have seen this all around us.  I am in healthcare, and the worst is seeing families that can't pay their medical expenses....especially for their children!  Hang in there...your friend is lucky she has someone as caring as you.
> 
> On another note, I got my Chanel 2.55 in Dark Silver and I am DYING it is so freaking pretty!  I will post, but am BURIED this week in work...but will try.  I also followed my heart today and pulled the trigger on the E. Gris Mahina...just could not pass it up.  Lastly, I got a black patent Peekaboo...so all in all, got all my bags that I have wanted, so I am officially done.  Not calling it a bag ban as I don't ban bags.  I am just BAGGED OUT!  I have too many more impt things to worry about...
> 
> But, I will enable when needed to all of you, and I will also be truthful if I think you don't need something (yea right, we all "need" something.
> 
> I just know that this is actually done for me for a while....but I can't wait to see what else you all come up with as fall progresses!  If you have a chance, read Marc Jacobs interview in InStyle...it is actually funny as they ask him why people continue to buy bags if LV lasts...why would the customer need more.  MJ's response:
> 
> "It's a bit of an oxymoronic, isn't it?  To make something that will last, but then still create more so there's always something to dream about.  That really is the nature of fashion.  If everything we bought satisfied us for our whole lives, we would just stop buying at some point.  But, surprise!  There is always going to be a new bag!"....
> 
> I spit out my coffee laughing...as he is so right!  They have us nailed!
> 
> So, I am officially done.



Should we take a bet on the "officially done"?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Oh....maybe I should to keep myself honest???


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> here are some pics. please give me some advice...
> 
> 1. i think the defect is big enough for me to send it back (see 3rd pic)... should i ask them to pay for the shipping?? i just never sent things back (too lazy usually), but i think i expect perfection for 2k+ bags...
> 2. should i go for the jumbo instead of this size? will it look too big on me? i'm 5'5"/105. or should i go with the reissue size 226 (between this size and the jumbo)... i just love the concept of worry-free caviar though...
> 
> thank you so much in advance!!!


It is pretty on you!!  I would make them get me a new one if I were you.  I would also consider a bigger one if you are worried about how much it can hold.  The 226 would be great...I just got a 227 and am smaller (not 105-yet).  I think you could pull off a jumbo or a 227...but it depends on how you plan to use it.  I still love the reissues the best-but, JMHO.


----------



## Longchamp

OMG ryrybaby12, so glad it was the DS Chanel and not the metallic--it's a freaking beauty!!!! 

And you'll love the Mahina, easy to carry.  Congrats on new beauties, and even if not buying, still hang out w/ us.

Sorry so busy at work, we are too . Busy summer for trauma, surgeries, etc. for us too.

Thanks for sharing MJ's words of wisdom--sad but true for us gals.


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> here are some pics. please give me some advice...
> 
> 1. i think the defect is big enough for me to send it back (see 3rd pic)... should i ask them to pay for the shipping?? i just never sent things back (too lazy usually), but i think i expect perfection for 2k+ bags...
> 2. should i go for the jumbo instead of this size? will it look too big on me? i'm 5'5"/105. or should i go with the reissue size 226 (between this size and the jumbo)... i just love the concept of worry-free caviar though...
> 
> thank you so much in advance!!!


 
Hey chic,  you are one hot babe, but would return and get the jumbo--you won't regret.  Agree w/ ryry, like reissues better than jumbos.


----------



## Longchamp

Great thread for you *chic02latz* on the medium flap

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/sos-how-does-one-fit-all-necessities-into-497448.html


----------



## LVLux

Longchamp said:


> Yes it is the Mahina, but please don't purchase it throught them, even though they have authentic merchandise, as they are overpriced.
> 
> Here it is at LV website--
> 
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/web/fla...AUPU?buy=1&langue=en_US&direct1=home_entry_us



I know and I tried and tried to work a deal with them and even after weeks they only came down $200.-you can get the bag but not the good price so for HTF items sure but Mahina's are still around!
Keep looking!~


----------



## chic02latz

^^ awwww you're so sweet Longchamp!!! thanks for the advice!!! and that link is helpful... i'm trying to think if i can live with just bare necessities... and right now, it's packed with 3 things inside... i may have to go with a small wallet (which i don't have... all my wallets are the long continental style)... funny thing is, when i first looked into buying this bag, i wanted the reissue flap but couldn't decide on size and color.. for whatever reason (a lot of them that my mom presented), i got swayed to the m/l classic flap in black caviar... 

i've got to think for a day or two... the store has closed already, so will give my SA a call tomorrow... i think she may not have seen the defect, as it is located between the double straps... but i'm glad y'all think that i should send it back... now it's just a matter of deciding which bag i'm getting as the replacement...


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Chic- so I am sorry to hear about your company, but so many of us have seen this all around us.  I am in healthcare, and the worst is seeing families that can't pay their medical expenses....especially for their children!  Hang in there...your friend is lucky she has someone as caring as you.
> 
> On another note, I got my Chanel 2.55 in Dark Silver and I am DYING it is so freaking pretty!  I will post, but am BURIED this week in work...but will try.  I also followed my heart today and pulled the trigger on the E. Gris Mahina...just could not pass it up.  Lastly, I got a black patent Peekaboo...so all in all, got all my bags that I have wanted, so I am officially done.  Not calling it a bag ban as I don't ban bags.  I am just BAGGED OUT!  I have too many more impt things to worry about...
> 
> But, I will enable when needed to all of you, and I will also be truthful if I think you don't need something (yea right, we all "need" something.
> 
> I just know that this is actually done for me for a while....but I can't wait to see what else you all come up with as fall progresses!  If you have a chance, read Marc Jacobs interview in InStyle...it is actually funny as they ask him why people continue to buy bags if LV lasts...why would the customer need more.  MJ's response:
> 
> "It's a bit of an oxymoronic, isn't it?  To make something that will last, but then still create more so there's always something to dream about.  That really is the nature of fashion.  If everything we bought satisfied us for our whole lives, we would just stop buying at some point.  But, surprise!  There is always going to be a new bag!"....
> 
> I spit out my coffee laughing...as he is so right!  They have us nailed!
> 
> So, I am officially done.



ryry - your story is really sad too... this "challenging" time is getting old... the only way to cheer us up is by thinking that each time we're buying new bags, we are helping the economy... 

i'm DYING to see pics of your reissue flap.. you may sway me back to the beautiful bag!!! i'm glad you got all the bags you wanted... keep us posted about the mahina and the peekaboo . i'm still waiting on the WOC and the BV to arrive here... and then i'll be done too 

and MJ's quote is funny, sad, but true  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Chic- so I am sorry to hear about your company, but so many of us have seen this all around us. I am in healthcare, and the worst is seeing families that can't pay their medical expenses....especially for their children! Hang in there...your friend is lucky she has someone as caring as you.
> 
> On another note, I got my Chanel 2.55 in Dark Silver and I am DYING it is so freaking pretty! I will post, but am BURIED this week in work...but will try. I also followed my heart today and pulled the trigger on the E. Gris Mahina...just could not pass it up. Lastly, I got a black patent Peekaboo...so all in all, got all my bags that I have wanted, so I am officially done. Not calling it a bag ban as I don't ban bags. I am just BAGGED OUT! I have too many more impt things to worry about...
> 
> But, I will enable when needed to all of you, and I will also be truthful if I think you don't need something (yea right, we all "need" something.
> 
> I just know that this is actually done for me for a while....but I can't wait to see what else you all come up with as fall progresses! If you have a chance, read Marc Jacobs interview in InStyle...it is actually funny as they ask him why people continue to buy bags if LV lasts...why would the customer need more. MJ's response:
> 
> "It's a bit of an oxymoronic, isn't it? To make something that will last, but then still create more so there's always something to dream about. That really is the nature of fashion. If everything we bought satisfied us for our whole lives, we would just stop buying at some point. But, surprise! There is always going to be a new bag!"....
> 
> I spit out my coffee laughing...as he is so right! They have us nailed!
> 
> So, I am officially done.


 
So true - there will always be a new bag!!!! Glad to hear you got the Mahina - I know you will love it. I am looking forward to seeing the modeling pics for that as well as the peekaboo and that DS reissue flap!!!

Crazy day today. We had to move the new boat from Everett to South Seattle, so sorry that I kept missing your calls. I missed a few from Norma too. She has that Melrose Avenue bag that I just can't seem to get out of my mind. I should never look in these lookbooks. They just give me even more ideas and God knows that tPF gives me great plenty - lol!!!

Oh and those tassels I think would hang low and really bother me, but I would love to see that bag in person. They don't have either on Gucci.com.


----------



## sbelle

*ryrybaby*--hope your non-ban ban goes better than mine!


----------



## jcoop

chic, yes return that bag and get another!

I love, love black caviar and the jumbo would def not be too large on you!  Reissues are so nice too....tough decision.  Boil it down to...inside double flaps and the type of leather you desire...????


----------



## luvprada

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^Oh....maybe I should to keep myself honest???



Well if you do break down and buy one - we won't tell anyone as long as we see pictures!

I'm dying to buy a new bag but trying to be good.  We just had massive vet bills, need to have some major yard work done in the next month, are "thinking" about a vacation so I should really be good but it is so hard

I did pick up kind of a "schlep" around bag off ebay that I had authenticated.  Nothing fancy.  

Maybe we need to keep each other honest sigh...


----------



## luvprada

The note from the SA said she got the Ultimate Executive Tote; Weekender-red, taupe, black; Paris Biarritz; twisted - red and black; Twisted small flap, Sharpley Light Grey, Black, Turquoise; Green Fur White, Stretch Spirit; Funny Tweed; Funny Tweed Patchwork; Maxi black, fushia; Maxi Caviar black, brown; Medlrg Timeless Classic lamb turquoise.


I know this is a Prada thread but I know that a lot of us also love Chanel   Hope this is ok.

Guess I forgot to put Nordstrom in the title


----------



## sbelle

Thanks *luvprada*!


----------



## jcoop

yes, thank you, luvprada!

I still think about the brown caviar maxi w/gold hw  
but don't think I'm gonna get it....i hope they make a grey caviar maxi w/gold hw...the day that comes out...she's mine...no matter what!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here are the pics of my resissue...will be putting them into the Chanel thread....


----------



## sbelle

Beeyooteefull *ryrybaby*!!

Can't remember--is this a maxi?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^No m'am this is the Reissue in DS from 08 that my SA at NM found for me...  I was very close to getting the reissue Camera Case...but wanted a flap.  This is aged calfskin....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Correction, metallic aged calfskin


----------



## jcoop

ryry, now that is def a keeper...love the color and she looks gorgeous on you:okay:

ssc, not a maxi...if that came in caviar maxi--it would be mine!  lol


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks S and J!!


----------



## sbelle

I didn't think it was a maxi!  It does look nice and big--really just a perfect size.


----------



## chic02latz

OMG ryry!!!!  i want this bagggg!!!! i will have to call my SA tonight and see if she can find me one just like it!!! the 2008 DS.. i want the 226 size i think... ush: OMG! you're such an enabler...

btw, i carried the gaufre tote to work today... i can't help but look her from time to time... so gorgeous... thanks ryry! (for enabling me to get that bag) it seems like you've done it again girlfriend!!


----------



## luvprada

ryrybaby - love the reissue - enjoy!


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> OMG ryry!!!!  i want this bagggg!!!! i will have to call my SA tonight and see if she can find me one just like it!!! the 2008 DS.. i want the 226 size i think... ush: OMG! you're such an enabler...
> 
> btw, i carried the gaufre tote to work today... i can't help but look her from time to time... so gorgeous... thanks ryry! (for enabling me to get that bag) it seems like you've done it again girlfriend!!


A-You are too cute.  I was talking to Alouette today, and her and I both think you would like this bag, and that you would look great with a 226 given your tiny build...not trying to speak for Alouette as she can chime in, but this really is a great bag and timeless!  Also, there are only a few left at NM so if your SA can't find it, let me know and I will give mine a call for you.  

You and I just have the same taste...I really love your YSL bags too, and have had the patent Easy before too....sold it off, but love the bag.

Let me know if I can enable you more...A wants me to take outside pics, and will when I can...


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> ryry, now that is def a keeper...love the color and she looks gorgeous on you:okay:
> 
> ssc, not a maxi...if that came in caviar maxi--it would be mine! lol


 
Reissues come in sizes denoted by numbers 225, 226, 227.

Classic flaps come in sizes denoted by names mini/medium/jumbo/maxi.

So can only get the caviar maxi as a classic flap. Hope that makes sense, but there is tons of info about this on the Chanel forum


----------



## Longchamp

Loves your new bag ryrybaby12, is that your WOC I see peeking out??

Llike it better than the camera bag, so glad you got it!!!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> A-You are too cute.  I was talking to Alouette today, and her and I both think you would like this bag, and that you would look great with a 226 given your tiny build...not trying to speak for Alouette as she can chime in, but this really is a great bag and timeless!  Also, there are only a few left at NM so if your SA can't find it, let me know and I will give mine a call for you.
> 
> You and I just have the same taste...I really love your YSL bags too, and have had the patent Easy before too....sold it off, but love the bag.
> 
> Let me know if I can enable you more...A wants me to take outside pics, and will when I can...



ryry - you're so kind my friend!!! i just called my SA. she's gonna have to do some calling to locate that bag... we'll see how that goes... she said they (saks) just got new shipment today too. so she'll take some pics that may be of my interest... they got some WOCs in various colors too... oh boy! when is this madness going to stop??? i want another WOC... oh i got my bean-shaped WOC today too... will post pics in the chanel thread after grabbing something to eat... my comp works so slow today... 

funny story: 
- my boss called me today, "... so you're the bag lady, huh?" i was freaking out; did they see my records of opening tPF from the work computer??? i practically rotate my bags every other day, so i just kinda let the fear go... but the funny thing is, i almost said... "no, i'm not. but i know a bagladee" lol!!!
- called my mom to tell her how much i love the DS reissue flap... she asked me if i was sent out of town and already hit the dept stores... lol! i told her that i saw that beauty on ryry... wait... who's ryry????  i just kinda told her she's a friend... hope you don't mind ryry  

OMG i have to quit tPF... is there a "tPF anonymous" or "tPF rehab" anywhere??? i need to join...


----------



## LVLux

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here are the pics of my resissue...will be putting them into the Chanel thread....



Your Bag is so Chic & Classy-Congrat's on your new addition!


----------



## Longchamp

Oh la la LV Lux, see you have the sequins Alma in your avatar....is someone holding out on us???

Loves it BTW and congrats.


----------



## LVLux

OMG No-I would never hold out-I have been posting it all over the forum-this bag is outta control amazing substantial and SEXY!!!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

wow!!!  it's very pretty!!! congrats LVLux!!!


----------



## LVLux

I thought it was going to be frail and fussy but it is not at all-really a beauty and I would have been sick to have missed out on this bag!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here are the pics of my resissue...will be putting them into the Chanel thread....


 
OMG - that bag is gorgeous!!!! Great choice A. I know you will love that bag for a long, long time.


----------



## Longchamp

LVLux said:


> I thought it was going to be frail and fussy but it is not at all-really a beauty and I would have been sick to have missed out on this bag!


 
It is a stunning bag, but like you would be afraid I knock off some sequins everytime I take her out.  Congrats!!!


----------



## LVLux

No,that is what I thought too but when you see it IRL -it is heavy,substantial,well made and not fussy at all-it will last for years to come-truly well constructed!


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> OMG No-I would never hold out-I have been posting it all over the forum-this bag is outta control amazing substantial and SEXY!!!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Very pretty bag LVLux - glad that you were able to locate her!!!


----------



## LVLux

Thank you-I feel lucky to have her-Cant wait to see what you end up selecting-so many beautiful bags out there!


----------



## chic02latz

ryry - just checked my messages... that was a quick N-O for the DS reissue from my SA... PM you


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> ryry - you're so kind my friend!!! i just called my SA. she's gonna have to do some calling to locate that bag... we'll see how that goes... she said they (saks) just got new shipment today too. so she'll take some pics that may be of my interest... they got some WOCs in various colors too... oh boy! when is this madness going to stop??? i want another WOC... oh i got my bean-shaped WOC today too... will post pics in the chanel thread after grabbing something to eat... my comp works so slow today...
> 
> funny story:
> - my boss called me today, "... so you're the bag lady, huh?" i was freaking out; did they see my records of opening tPF from the work computer??? i practically rotate my bags every other day, so i just kinda let the fear go... but the funny thing is, i almost said... "no, i'm not. but i know a bagladee" lol!!!
> - called my mom to tell her how much i love the DS reissue flap... she asked me if i was sent out of town and already hit the dept stores... lol! i told her that i saw that beauty on ryry... wait... who's ryry????  i just kinda told her she's a friend... hope you don't mind ryry
> 
> OMG i have to quit tPF... is there a "tPF anonymous" or "tPF rehab" anywhere??? i need to join...


Hilarious...Ry Ry is after my son, Ryan  And, I tell people and SA's that "my friend" told me etc too... 

Meeting Alouette at Saks was hilarious..we looked at each other and said something about our TPF names....we had planned to meet,  but ran into each other before the meeting....and we have a lot in common now...kinda funny.

I feel like some of the TPF gals have become my online friends!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LVLux said:


> OMG No-I would never hold out-I have been posting it all over the forum-this bag is outta control amazing substantial and SEXY!!!!!!


I saw this bag IRL the other day...and I really liked it.  I was surprised because I thought it was going to be flashy, but not at all.  That bag was done in great taste!!  I am sure you are totally rocking this bag LVLux!!  Great choice!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks all for the nice comments about the DS Chanel...I REALLY love it.


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> ryry - just checked my messages... that was a quick N-O for the DS reissue from my SA... PM you


 
chic - you should try Lisa at the Neimans in Troy, Michigan. She has been amazing for me. Absolutely has gone above and beyond. Best SA I have ever had.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hilarious...Ry Ry is after my son, Ryan And, I tell people and SA's that "my friend" told me etc too...
> 
> Meeting Alouette at Saks was hilarious..we looked at each other and said something about our TPF names....we had planned to meet, but ran into each other before the meeting....and we have a lot in common now...kinda funny.
> 
> I feel like some of the TPF gals have become my online friends!!


 
I still remember when I called Norma to get that studded hobo and you were in there and realized she was talking to me. I'm sure all of these SAs think we girls on tPF are nuts. Oh - I guess we are - lol!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  Seems like yesterday!!  That was soo funny, I completely forgot about that one!!  hugs to all my gals-friends!


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> chic - you should try Lisa at the Neimans in Troy, Michigan. She has been amazing for me. Absolutely has gone above and beyond. Best SA I have ever had.


 
Wow Lisa is the absolute best SA for Neiman's but surprised you know about her where you live Bagladee. She's been a favorite of many on tPF.

It is a small world!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  I think Lisa gets around...have used her too....but she loves Bagladee!!!   I am back to my local SAs...they have really taken care of me as of late, and our worth the tax....!!  Although, Lisa is great as are a few Saks SA's!!


----------



## chic02latz

ryry - thank you for the PM!!!

Bagladee & Longchamp - thank you for the info!!!

i'll be calling both SA's tomorrow!!! fingers crossed!

my internet has been working so slow... don't know what's going on... takes about 6-7 minutes to open one page... sigh...  sooo... nite2 everybody


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey Alouette,

Is this a better pic of it looking lighter?  I will go outside tomorrow, but I stole this mirror out of my garage to take this pic, as I don't have a long mirror right now...(it is one we are giving away).

Will take some outside tomorrow....


----------



## luvprada

Wow congrats - gorgeous bags!

Bagladee - how many SA's are you well known to?  Too funny!

My MIL saw a license plate that read bagladee but not sure how it was spelled (about 2 weeks ago)


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> Wow congrats - gorgeous bags!
> 
> Bagladee - how many SA's are you well known to? Too funny!
> 
> My MIL saw a license plate that read bagladee but not sure how it was spelled (about 2 weeks ago)


 
I work with four SAs. Trish and Lisa are my faves.

I don't have a personalized license plate. This forum is really the only place I feel I can share my bag addiction.


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> ryry - thank you for the PM!!!
> 
> Bagladee & Longchamp - thank you for the info!!!
> 
> i'll be calling both SA's tomorrow!!! fingers crossed!
> 
> my internet has been working so slow... don't know what's going on... takes about 6-7 minutes to open one page... sigh...  sooo... nite2 everybody


I had a LOT of wine last night, so I think I told you about my whole life over PM!  Sorry!!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> I had a LOT of wine last night, so I think I told you about my whole life over PM! Sorry!!


 
i actually found it fascinating... thanks for sharing your story!!! 

just gave your SA a call. i told her that you sent me, and she was like, "Oh yeah... it's a very pretty color!!!" she did some checking and said there are some out there... but she will have to check if the other SAs will let them go... what does that mean?  anyways, she will give me a call once she finds out. she's such a doll! i will keep you posted...

PS. y'all are bad influence, because this morning i woke up with the thought that i should get BOTH the reissue and the classic flap...  i feel bad about returning the med flap; i love my SA, she will not get the sale if i do a return instead or an exchange... but that's not the only reason, i guess i would love to own both of them eventually (i think i mentioned it before)... but i don't know if i should get both now or slow down a bit... arrggghhh i can be such an idiot sometimes... i need some intervention!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey- Joy found it for you and is going to call you!!  She just called me to thank me, and said there were only a few in the company left....Yippee!!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey- Joy found it for you and is going to call you!! She just called me to thank me, and said there were only a few in the company left....Yippee!!


 
thanks ryry!!! you're the best!!!


----------



## sbelle

Does anyone know whether Joanna has this wallet?  It seems like there are a lot of tpfer's that talk to her regularly, so I thought someone might know!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^That looks fun!


----------



## LVLux

The DS is a Fabulous Bag and looks amazing on you too-so happy that you got one!!!!

IRL the ALma is  so different than the pics-glad you got to see it!!!


----------



## jcoop

lvlux, i have always loved the alma---but, OMG, that one is TDF!!!! i'd love to see it on you!

ssc, i do not know if joanna has that one or not


----------



## LVLux

I will probably never use it-HA-Ha!!!!!!!! but I do have one with my hand on it see-LOL!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

ssc0619 said:


> Does anyone know whether Joanna has this wallet? It seems like there are a lot of tpfer's that talk to her regularly, so I thought someone might know!!!


 
I don't think she does because I asked her for photos of wallets that were not saffiano or the toad and this was not in any of the pics she sent.

HOWEVER - I am waiting for delivery of my latest - the vitello shine wallet in rosso!   Joanna checked and this is the only color and style they are getting ($420).  She mentioned that some customers have asked for bags in this color/style and they are not getting these either.
Here are Joanna's photos:


----------



## Bagladee

girlygirl3 said:


> I don't think she does because I asked her for photos of wallets that were not saffiano or the toad and this was not in any of the pics she sent.
> 
> HOWEVER - I am waiting for delivery of my latest - the vitello shine wallet in rosso!  Joanna checked and this is the only color and style they are getting ($420). She mentioned that some customers have asked for bags in this color/style and they are not getting these either.
> Here are Joanna's photos:


 
That looks like a beautiful wallet! I love vitello shine!!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks, Bagladee!  I know how you love it!  
This is being shipped along with my luggage tag with 3 initials - the 'M' had just arrived back in!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Does anyone know whether Joanna has this wallet? It seems like there are a lot of tpfer's that talk to her regularly, so I thought someone might know!!!


 
She had almost all the pieces from the studded line, but think they are sold out of most. I know she had a wallet and the small studded accessories bag that cinched closed.  I tried looking to see if I had the pix from her, but I deleted. 

I think Saks has this wallet, might want to check.  It's nice I like it, let us know if you get it.


----------



## Longchamp

girlygirl--

Loves that wallet you're getting. Please post when it arrives, it's a beauty.

And yes, that would be a great bag.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey Alouette,
> 
> Is this a better pic of it looking lighter? I will go outside tomorrow, but I stole this mirror out of my garage to take this pic, as I don't have a long mirror right now...(it is one we are giving away).
> 
> Will take some outside tomorrow....


 
Looks great on you ryry, love that bag.


----------



## chic02latz

girlygirl - love that wallet!!! can't wait to see some pics of the wallet and the luggage tag!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I think Saks has this wallet, might want to check. It's nice I like it, let us know if you get it.


 
You are right, Saks does have it.  But I wanted to see if Joanna does, because it would be cheaper.  I did end up sending her an email.  Luckily for me almost everything I've been looking for that I have seen elsewhere she hasn't had.

Oh, I should say it was unlucky for me because I ended up getting the studded bag (the one that is bigger than yours) in Canada.  I know it would have been cheaper in Hawaii, but she didnt' have it and couldn't get it.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Where is your pic S??  Of this studded bag??  Girly-love the wallet...that one is SOO up my alley!!  Great choice.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> You are right, Saks does have it. But I wanted to see if Joanna does, because it would be cheaper. I did end up sending her an email. Luckily for me almost everything I've been looking for that I have seen elsewhere she hasn't had.
> 
> Oh, I should say it was unlucky for me because I ended up getting the studded bag (the one that is bigger than yours) in Canada. I know it would have been cheaper in Hawaii, but she didnt' have it and couldn't get it.


 
Not sure why the designers do this but boutiques and department stores carry a different selection, I guess to cut down on the competition.


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks ladies!  I can't wait to get it!  I'll definitely post pics when I get them!

ryry - I like the updated chanel pic - it's beautiful!  but i'm not going there ... ush:

ssc0619 - I saw your post of your bag and it's gorgeous!  Will you have modeling pics too, please?


----------



## luvprada

Bagladee said:


> I don't have a personalized license plate. This forum is really the only place I feel I can share my bag addiction.



Definitely understand that.  Even MIL doesn't know how bad it is


----------



## girlygirl3

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^Where is your pic S?? Of this studded bag?? Girly-love the wallet...that one is SOO up my alley!! Great choice.


 
Here's S's bag!  post #175

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/post-your-prada-modeling-pics-here-374091-12.html


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for posting *girlygirl3*!

Ok, longchamp....

it isn't a cabat.  I think I told you that I really think I might be able to handle a mini cabat, but the available colors don't float my boat--except this one







but I've heard it is heavy and there must be some gold woven in because it is $6,200 for the mini!!


----------



## sbelle

This is what Bryan sent me as far as availability in the mini

1. CAPRI/ nappa - $3400 (mini), $4700 (medium)
2. COBALT/ nappa - $3400, $4700
3. COPPER/ specchio goatskin - $3400, $4700
4. LILAC/ nappa - $3400, $4700
5. PIED DE POULE/ nappa - $3700, $5200
6. RAME/ "thick" nappa - $6200, $7800
7. NERO, NOCE, EBANO/ nappa - $3400, $4700
8. OSSIDATO/ calf skin - $4300, $5900
9. PALMETTO/ goatskin - $3600, $5000


The first one is pretty but it is light colored, so I would probably have color transfer issues--I wear black jeans all the time

Number 6 is the picture I posted before --$6,200!

I also like #8, but again, $4,300 for a mini is making me pause


----------



## sbelle

So, then that leads to what I might have in the works. Let me take baby steps here.  I found a bag that I like, that is sort of like a cabat, but it is not a cabat.


----------



## chic02latz

gorgeous pics ssc!!! thanks for posting... OR... why did you have to post them??? i'm so DONEEE!!! waiting on my DS reissue and caviar jumbo to arrive next week... and will check with my aunt as to where my BV karung being sent to??! still not here... and it's been longer than a week... she's in belgium right now, helping my cousin move to Malaysia!  i never thought she'd do it... oh i digress... 

but i am totally DONE with bag purchases! i keep telling myself that... but you ladies keep posting amazing bags that i WANT...

ryry - we'll just enjoy some bag p*** for the next few months, right?  please keep me straight and narrow .


----------



## ryrybaby12

Geesh...can you please stop it SSC0619??  I have never liked BV until all your pics, and holy moly look at those prices!!  Those bags are really growing on me and can see why you love that brand!

So- SSC-love your studded bag....pretty freaking cool.  I laughed about the insanity comments about bagladee and I, and yes, I had to fess up.. I had to get out what I did in a week's time frame.  I couldn't sleep at night if I did not get every bag I wanted!!  Sound familiar?   

The funny part is I called Alouette after I picked up my DS Reissue and told her how I was done, and did not want the Louis.  Right after hanging up with her, I went to work out.  I thought about that bag the whole time I was running on the treadmill.  I left the gym, went straight to the LV boutique (sweaty and smelly), and then got the LV Mahina....oh, and the day before ordered the Peekaboo without really telling any one because I just wanted to....

SO, I feel content  I went to Anthroplogie and JCrew this past week to start buying a few things as I am SLOWLY but surely losing the weight...will take me a few months to be back to where I was....but I am working on it.  My prize is not bags...a new wardrobe!!  I am waiting for my sister to come in early October to go shopping, but needed just a few things to go with all my fun bags!!

I REALLY like these BV bags, and the studded Pradas are pretty cool- but thankfully- I am sticking to my guns so far.  I am just trying to actually enjoy and carry what I have.

I also really LOVE the new Melrose bag that Bagladee also just got....I would have purchased this beautiful bag if it was just a tad bigger.... thank God it was not!

Living vicariously through your lovely bags ladies and gents!!  Bring it on....


----------



## sbelle

Well one thing y'all should know is not all BV bags are as expensive as the cabat!  That is one reason I am having trouble getting my mind around getting a cabat.  But, if I hadn't bought a some of my recent purchases (Prada studded bag, BV parachute bag, Chanel portobello) I'd easily have enough for one of the more expensive cabats!

For me there are two attractions to BV--the qualtiy and the subtle elegance. 

 I made my way to BV after buying Chanel for a couple of years.  I started souring on Chanel when I started having a lot of quality issues.  The bags are so expensive, and I was having problems the first or second time I wore them.  I decided that I would only buy an occasional Chanel bag and it would have to be ones that I didn't think could end up having problems.  

I would guess that BV bags do have quality issues too, but thus far I personally haven't had one.  The other thing I like is that it is a subtle bag.  Not everyone will know what you are carrying.

So that's my spiel on BV.  



And of course, I really like Prada too as y'all can see with all the purchases I have made this year!!


----------



## jcoop

Well....S, you STILL haven't let us in on what you are thinking about!  

Ryry, so you pulled the trigger on the mahina???  What color?  I wanna see!


----------



## LVLux

bagladee got the melrose????? I knew she was considering it -she is a fast shopper-hope she posts pics!!!

yes-I just got mt first BV too:Crimnson MAXI-it is so luxurious-your pics are gorgy!


----------



## jcoop

DD and I saw the Melrose in amarante last weekend----we both loved it!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^JCoop...so sorry, I was interviewing people for an open position we have in Seattle on Friday and completely forgot to PM you back!!  I got the E. Gris Mahina, and I LOVE my Peekaboo in black patent...will be using it on Tuesday for a big meeting/presentation and CAN not wait...so chic and un-assuming that bag.  I will be in a room full of men, so it really won't matter....but this bag screams edgy and fun to me.  Do you love your grey one??  I LOVE that one too!!  Are you done like me?  

Girls...one day BV will be a bag for me, and love this damn cabat....but no way unless I win this deal in a few years which would have me retiring early!!!....Probably not though since I love bags, shoes, clothes etc so much!!...Oh yea, and have to pay for college educations, sports camps, nannies, vacations, house renovations, ...should I go on??


----------



## LVLux

You will be the star of the presentation with that bag!!!!!!!


----------



## jcoop

My great dane, Fendi!, and the grey peekaboo.  I had just put the peekaboo down on the ottoman and Fendi comes up and lays down...I grabbed my camera and took a pic.  Peekaboo doesn't show up too well against the furniture but anyhoo, I thought it was a cute pic to share with yall!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop--what a wonderful picture!!!!  Fendi looks like a doll!


----------



## girlygirl3

Actually I love Fendi and your dog is so cute too!  Great combo!


----------



## Longchamp

Hi *jcoop* love your picture and how you displayed your Fendi--but your dog is beautiful. Love his coloring and bet he's a sweetheart. Have to keep that bag, once I see your dog's name. Thanks for sharing.

S--my post I just wrote got erased so I'll make this short. As you know from prior post, sold lots of handbags to fund my BV Cabat purchase. So price not dictating my choice. I lusted after the Peltro BV--was sure that was the color I wanted and then--no more and no SO.  I could SO Reflect--my second choice so that's a possibility.

Matita--I like better than reflect but only comes in Vachette and too heavy.

And my other choices are Nero or Ebano and/or SO Ferro or Armatura

I like the Tea/Rame/Copper and others--but just not me--too gold or too orange.

I have played w/ all the leathers/ styles either in Paris/ NYC or Chicago.  Sure I want a medium, mini too small.

Let me know what you think...TIA.


----------



## chic02latz

ryry - the peekaboo will look so classic and elegant for business purposes! would love to see some pics too... pretty please...

jcoop - lovely pic!! and your dog is super cute!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## sbelle

Well, Joanna finally found the bag I saw in Canada. They don't have it in stock and can't get it. The one I saw was big and looked like something you'd carry to work.








It's very large and has gold hardware on the handles at the very top were you hand would hold the bag. You can barely see this in the picture.

The bag she has that is closest is this one. 







Differences:
This one is smaller
This is nappa, where the one I saw was cervo.
This one doesn't have hardware on handles
The handles on the one I saw are shaped differently and won't go over the shoulder
And I remember this one having an outside pocket on the other side, but since the catalog picture doesn't show it we can't confirm it.
Oh well, mystery solved!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

jcoop said:


> My great dane, Fendi!, and the grey peekaboo.  I had just put the peekaboo down on the ottoman and Fendi comes up and lays down...I grabbed my camera and took a pic.  Peekaboo doesn't show up too well against the furniture but anyhoo, I thought it was a cute pic to share with yall!


Wow...LOVE your dog!!  I just love Great Dane's and Fendi is just beautiful!!  Oh, and I am lusting after your grey bag!!  It is just great.  Do you love it like I do?


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop - what an awesome picture!!!! I love the bag - so which one is next?


----------



## LVLux

jcoop your dog is Majestic!


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> jcoop - what an awesome picture!!!! I love the bag - so which one is next?



Bagladee-what is the best/nicest mall that I can stay walking distance near the new Neiman Marcus/Bravern Mall?  When I look on line it looks like the Marriott is walking distance but only 2/1/2 stars so am worried   that it will be yucky-any suggestions?


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> Bagladee-what is the best/nicest mall that I can stay walking distance near the new Neiman Marcus/Bravern Mall? When I look on line it looks like the Marriott is walking distance but only 2/1/2 stars so am worried that it will be yucky-any suggestions?


 
You could try the Westin or the Hyatt. They are both very close. Does this mean that you will be here for the grand opening?


----------



## LVLux

Well-I am so despicable my Sister who lives in Bellevue had a bad mammogram and then a bad biopsy and so they are going to take her into surgery on the 9th and I wanted to be there for her but thought if I stayed close enough to the mall could slip over there but definitely do not want to mention that to her-Does the NM open before the 11th? i was planning on driving up on the 8th and leaving the morning of the 10th so thought I could possibly run into the NM and do a little shopping before I left town-I know-I am HORRIBLE to even think about shopping at such a difficult time but was going to keep it on the lowkey end!


----------



## LVLux

I hope the stores will be open the 8th-10th-that is when I will be up there-just confirmed my room -Thanks!


----------



## luvprada

Where did you confirm if you don't mind that I ask? Marriot Courtyard is right across the street from where Neimans will be but  Neiman's opens Sept 11. 

There is Bellevue Square. Here is a link that tells you what is there.  Lincoln Square is across the street from Bellevue Square.  They Hyatt is directly across the street from Bellevue Square.

If you go to this link and click on store map - it will actually show you where the stores and hotel are in relationship to each other.


----------



## jcoop

Thanks ssc, longchamp, lvlux, chic and ryry on the nice compliments on my 2 fendi's!!!  Fendi is 5 and the sweetest, best dane a person could ask for.  

I do love the Peekaboo, ryry----Jade likes it better than the brown one so that's a good thing.   I could have certainly took a better pic of it but when Fendi layed down beside it I just took that pic and called it good.  ryry, what is the interior of yours like?

Lvlux, I'm sorry to hear about your sister.  A lil shopping does a person good.  My dd was seriously ill and in the hospital back in '04---I made a few lil shopping trips away from the hospital and it definitely helped me.  Please do not feel guilty.  

Bagladee, I'm not planning on a next one!  haha...famous last words!

ssc, that is a nice Prada...I would worry about the metal on the handles though...wouldn't you???


----------



## LVLux

thanks jcoop you are a sweetie!

I did book at the Hyatt Regency and am so sad to hear that NM will not be open!!!  I did internet search after internet search to inquire of when Bravern opens but could not find a date so thought surely they would be open a few days before the Grand opening that is awful to drive all the way up there and miss the big event-I almost made the resv. for the 9,10 check out on the 11th but need to be up there too early on the 9th so thought I should be there on the 8th.  Oh well, I guess it is not my fate-I booked through Hotwire.com so can not change them and DH is going with me so do not think I dare mention that shopping is even on my mind-LOL-he might suspect that I have ulterior motives!!!


----------



## LVLux

Are any of the Bravern Stores open like the LV or other designer shops?


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> ssc, that is a nice Prada...I would worry about the metal on the handles though...wouldn't you???


 
When I saw it I didn't even think about the hardware on the handles being a problem. It was just such a beautiful bag.  But after I got home I started thinking that the hardware would probably discolor over time.  And if you carry a lot in the bag I wonder if it would be uncomfortable.  I wish I could see it irl again!


----------



## luvprada

As far as I know Sept 11 when Neiman's opens is the first day.  Sept 10 at Neimans they have a black tie event for $200/person.

If you haven't been to Bellevue in a while though you'll be amazed at the change.


----------



## Longchamp

LVLux said:


> Well-I am so despicable my Sister who lives in Bellevue had a bad mammogram and then a bad biopsy and so they are going to take her into surgery on the 9th and I wanted to be there for her but thought if I stayed close enough to the mall could slip over there but definitely do not want to mention that to her-Does the NM open before the 11th? i was planning on driving up on the 8th and leaving the morning of the 10th so thought I could possibly run into the NM and do a little shopping before I left town-I know-I am HORRIBLE to even think about shopping at such a difficult time but was going to keep it on the lowkey end!


 
Much luck and good thoughts going your way for your sister LVLux. Please keep us updated on her status.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Thanks ssc, longchamp, lvlux, chic and ryry on the nice compliments on my 2 fendi's!!! Fendi is 5 and the sweetest, best dane a person could ask for.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> jcoop, keep coming back to look at your lovely dog. Did you get him as a puppy?  He's very handsome.


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, we got Fendi when she was 2...we know people in Oklahoma that have danes...she was raised for show but she did not like the show ring atmosphere at all....so that is why they placed her in a "pet" home.

She is very protective and if you were to walk up to my door, she would scare the living daylights out of ya!  

To us, she is just the biggest love bug though.  She is our 3rd dane.  Our 2nd dane was actually Fendi's uncle.  Their life expectancy is 6-9 years.  She is 5.  She was perfectly housetrained---has never had an accident in the house.  I have taught her some basic obedience.  She is SUPER strong!  She's probably 130 lbs.


----------



## Longchamp

I bet she would scare people, but you can tell she's a love bug.  I love dogs, all kinds of dogs, but you can see that Fendi is a special friend.

Ah, I didn't know their life expectancy is that short. Y is that? Is is due to their body habitus?

She's lucky you found him, I can tell.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop--Do you know the Bowling for Soup song "Ohio (Come Back to Texas)"?    I would guess it was really popular in Texas when it came out.  My girls and I love it because we have always missed living in Texas.

Whenever I see your avatar it makes me think of that song.


----------



## jcoop

ssc, yes, do know the song!

longchamp, yes due to body habitus


----------



## luvprada

We had 2 danes next door.  Casey the male was as big as Fendi.  He was such a love bug.  Abby was about 80 lbs.  Very small for a dane.  Owner moved so didn't get to see them anymore.

It was funny though as we had only poms at the time and they would run to the fence and bark at the danes.  They just don't get how small they are.  Typical pom mentality.


----------



## ryrybaby12

LVLux...hope your sister is okay...wishing her all the best, and you too of course!!  Take care of her...and don't feel terrible if you "pop" your head for some downtime into NM...

JCoop...the interior on my bag is a mesh silver and gold...very cool...will post pics soon.  Also, I have two German Shepherds, and my oldest one (Maddie) has a best friend when she was a puppy...a Great Dane named Isabella....they LOVE each other, and Izzy was huge, but that never scared Maddie, as they were the closest of friends...and both girls!!  Yes, and they LOVED each other...that was back in Georgetown in our old home.....miss it so much.  I think I would love to have Great Dane one day...they are big enough that you would need an extra bedroom just for the dog....LOVES.


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux, I hope all will go well for your sister. Don't feel guilty about hitting the mall at point while you are here. Shopping is great for stress.


----------



## LVLux

Thank you-wish you were my DH-LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> S--my post I just wrote got erased so I'll make this short. As you know from prior post, sold lots of handbags to fund my BV Cabat purchase. So price not dictating my choice. I lusted after the Peltro BV--was sure that was the color I wanted and then--no more and no SO. I could SO Reflect--my second choice so that's a possibility.
> 
> Matita--I like better than reflect but only comes in Vachette and too heavy.
> 
> And my other choices are Nero or Ebano and/or SO Ferro or Armatura
> 
> I like the Tea/Rame/Copper and others--but just not me--too gold or too orange.


 
After seeing *NicAddict'*s post I am in love with the reflect also.  It's funny there have been many posts about the color and it wasn't until hers that I decided it was wonderful!!  And of course the peltro would have been marvelous--I can't believe it's gone.  I would love to have that color.

I agree on the copper-- too orange
I agree on the rame, but for me it is because of price -- medium is $7,800
I like tea, but don't love it.

If I got a mini I think at this point I'd be leaning towards a platino ossidato









On this capri I love the color variation, but the color is just too light


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^I like whatever the first pic is above: the tote is GORGY -love the color


----------



## Bagladee

My newest non-Prada purchase arrived this morning - meet Miss Louis Vuitton Melrose Avenue in Amarante. She has the most amazing color in the sun - gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

omg!!! GORG!!!  congrats Bagladee!!!!  did you get your chanel shipment too??? can't wait to see those too!!!


----------



## LVLux

Here is my metallic Maxi that arrived today too!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> omg!!! GORG!!!  congrats Bagladee!!!!  did you get your chanel shipment too??? can't wait to see those too!!!


 
Thanks chic! Yes Chanel shipment is here too. It is at DH's office and so hope he remembers to bring the boxes home. I am dying to see the metallic gray!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> Here is my metallic Maxi that arrived today too!


 
Oh so pretty!!! Mine arrived today too. It is sitting in hubby's office. He asked if he should open and I said "no - I want to be the first to see it". Will post pics later tonight or first thing in the morning. I have a black WOC and a metallic gray lambskin WOC in the boxes too.


----------



## chic02latz

that metallic grey is sooo gorgy!!! congrats LVLux!!!!  if i weren't afraid of lambskin, i would've been in trouble!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> that metallic grey is sooo gorgy!!! congrats LVLux!!!!  if i weren't afraid of lambskin, i would've been in trouble!


 
What are you talking about girl - you love lamb!!!! You carry those gaufres - right?!?!


----------



## chic02latz

LVLux - just saw your post regarding your trip to see your sister... i hope she is getting better soon!!! and i agree with Bagladee, shopping can be so therapeutic...


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> What are you talking about girl - you love lamb!!!! You carry those gaufres - right?!?!



LOL! almost slipped my mind... yes, the gaufre is from lambskin. i was terrified to carry them gaufres around at first. i'm so rocking them almost everyday now... rotating among the three colors... lol! but i heard chanel's lambskin is more delicate, and need a bit more babying... so i'm trying to stay away...  but i love the metallic grey and turq WOC in lambskin... just trying hard to resist them...


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> LOL! almost slipped my mind... yes, the gaufre is from lambskin. i was terrified to carry them gaufres around at first. i'm so rocking them almost everyday now... rotating among the three colors... lol! but i heard chanel's lambskin is more delicate, and need a bit more babying... so i'm trying to stay away...  but i love the metallic grey and turq WOC in lambskin... just trying hard to resist them...


 
I love lambskin. I am not hard on my bags though. I like the antique calf in the reissue flaps but can't imagine a caviar flap for myself. Once I have had lamb it would be hard to switch.  And I hear you on that turquoise. I really would love to have that one maybe in a jumbo but if I end up liking the WOCs that I just ordered I could go that route too.


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> I love lambskin. I am not hard on my bags though. I like the antique calf in the reissue flaps but can't imagine a caviar flap for myself. Once I have had lamb it would be hard to switch.  And I hear you on that turquoise. I really would love to have that one maybe in a jumbo but if I end up liking the WOCs that I just ordered I could go that route too.



i know what you mean. the lambskin is waaayyyy prettier than the caviar... i'm pretty careful with my bags, but for an everyday bag (especially taking the bag to work at the client site, along with carrying a laptop, some files, even some binders in a rolling cart sometimes), a lot of things can happen... and i would be very upset if a deep scratch appears on my bag...  ahhhh maybe one day my lifestyle will change and i'll have the courage to own one...


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> My newest non-Prada purchase arrived this morning - meet Miss Louis Vuitton Melrose Avenue in Amarante. She has the most amazing color in the sun - gorgeous!!!!


 

Whoo hoo!  What a great looking bag!  How in the world do you decide what bag to use everyday??  You've got some wonderful, wonderful choices!


----------



## sbelle

omg, this is gorgeous too!  I want to hug it!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> Oh so pretty!!! Mine arrived today too. It is sitting in hubby's office. He asked if he should open and I said "no - I want to be the first to see it".


 
I would stab my DH with a letter opener if he opened my box first.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ ROFL!!!   But OMG LVLux that bag is beautiful. I love the flap design on the maxi so much better than the jumbo.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> My newest non-Prada purchase arrived this morning - meet Miss Louis Vuitton Melrose Avenue in Amarante. She has the most amazing color in the sun - gorgeous!!!!


 
I was just playing w/ that bag this w/e.  It's a beauty. Glad you got it!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Thanks Longchamp and SSC0619! I know I will love this bag. I really like the compartments. The closing strap is stiff but it will be easy to get used to. Can't wait to carry her......but I think Miss Metallic Gray may get out first. DH just arrived with her about 30 minutes ago. Got a lambskin WOC in the same color and the half moon in black. This was definitely a big bag day. And yes - I am on cloud nine!!!!pics later.....


----------



## Longchamp

How many daughters do you have bagladee?  Because many of your bags won't go out of style and they will fight over them when they get older. Not much older mind you as my young nieces already have expensive tastes. 

Oh how times have changed.


----------



## luvprada

Bagladee if you keep buying will you have storage room for next year's collection?

I love your new bags - enjoy.


----------



## sbelle

lol--does she have room for this year's collection?  

Actually, I'm one to talk.  I am definitely running into space issues.  I cleared a bunch out for sale today and you can't even tell.  If that guy from Oprah came to my house he would think I'm a purse hoarder.


----------



## luvprada

It could be a good excuse for a bigger house!  More closet space


----------



## ryrybaby12

ssc0619 said:


> lol--does she have room for this year's collection?
> 
> Actually, I'm one to talk.  I am definitely running into space issues.  I cleared a bunch out for sale today and you can't even tell.  If that guy from Oprah came to my house he would think I'm a purse hoarder.


  That was cute....so question all.  I went and tried the studs/craquele bag on today....and have to ask.  Do we all think that the studs are trendy or will they be timeless?  Also, do we like the talco (light grey) or creta which is the dark grey?


----------



## chic02latz

idk how you ladies store your bags... lol! i had AT&T come today to look at my internet connection. apparently there is a box in the closet that he needed to look at...  and i was so embarrassed as it was definitely hard for him to reach that box with my shelves of bags (and i know i don't have that many bags in comparison to you all!!!)

ryry- are you getting the craquelle too????


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  I have no clue Chic...do you think it is over the top for me?  We seem to have VERY similar taste.  I saw it today and my SA was all over me about how great the bag was...so of course, I tried it on...and thought it was adorable.

HOWEVER, it is definitely not a bag I would usually buy-remember my PM to you...I am very classic and a little more conservative, so this may be out there for me...

I like the dark grey(Creta) and the light grey (Talco)...but need to be talked out of this as I have not even used the bags I just got.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^ I have no clue Chic...do you think it is over the top for me? We seem to have VERY similar taste. I saw it today and my SA was all over me about how great the bag was...so of course, I tried it on...and thought it was adorable.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is definitely not a bag I would usually buy-remember my PM to you...I am very classic and a little more conservative, so this may be out there for me...
> 
> I like the dark grey(Creta) and the light grey (Talco)...but need to be talked out of this as I have not even used the bags I just got.


 
I think you should post the pics?????? But here is what I think.....you get the creta and I will get the talco and we will share.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Does that say it all bagladee?  I am trying to get talked out of this bag....but they do have it in the medium size in creta at NM....


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^  I have no clue Chic...do you think it is over the top for me?  We seem to have VERY similar taste.  I saw it today and my SA was all over me about how great the bag was...so of course, I tried it on...and thought it was adorable.
> 
> HOWEVER, it is definitely not a bag I would usually buy-remember my PM to you...I am very classic and a little more conservative, so this may be out there for me...
> 
> I like the dark grey(Creta) and the light grey (Talco)...but need to be talked out of this as I have not even used the bags I just got.



LOL!!! i think this bag is so adorable on miranda kerr!! i also love the 2 carrying options. i *think* it's more on the trendy side... but sometimes we need a "fun" bag though, kwim? i'm on the fence on this one... 

why don't you wait until your sharpei arrives, and then decide?


----------



## ryrybaby12

I did not get the Sharpei...what are you talking about missy?  Did you get the Sharpei?  I LOVE that bag.


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> lol--does she have room for this year's collection?
> 
> Actually, I'm one to talk. I am definitely running into space issues. I cleared a bunch out for sale today and you can't even tell. If that guy from Oprah came to my house he would think I'm a purse hoarder.


 
Well I haven't run out of room yet! And didn't someone just move their hubby to the hall closet - I always have that option - LMAO!!!! I don't do this every year. This just happens to be "the bag year". I don't tend to get sick of the things I have. I have some clothes that I have had for years that are classic and classy and that I love. This will more than likely be the case with my bags. I know I will add some here and there but nothing like this year.


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> I did not get the Sharpei...what are you talking about missy?  Did you get the Sharpei?  I LOVE that bag.



wow! am i drunk??? i thought you got the sharpei too 

PS. i'm not even drinking... just cough syrup and some antibiotics...


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Does that say it all bagladee? I am trying to get talked out of this bag....but they do have it in the medium size in creta at NM....


 
I didn't think they did, but I thought you said they did at yours???? So I like the small or the medium. Those two sizes are more practical, even though the large is awesome too.  I am just no help am I?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yea...they have the medium, but not at my store.  She would have to order it for me.  There are very few of these bags for some reason....


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> wow! am i drunk??? i thought you got the sharpei too
> 
> PS. i'm not even drinking... just cough syrup and some antibiotics...


Are you getting the Sharpei?  I think you too have been a bag crazy lady...let's see here:

2 Gaufres
1 Karung
1 WOC
1 Chanel Classic
1 Reissue

I think I have purchased one less than you my dear....

A


----------



## Bagladee

Okay so DH brought home my new Chanels.......maxi in metallic gray lambskin, WOC (half moon) in black washed caviar and WOC in metallic gray lambskin.


----------



## LVLux

chic02latz said:


> LVLux - just saw your post regarding your trip to see your sister... i hope she is getting better soon!!! and i agree with Bagladee, shopping can be so therapeutic...



Thanks for your well wishes 
yes, I am the same way-bought 3 Caviar Jumbos and a Maxi but so love the Lambskin and when I look at Vintage bags they seem to hold up pretty well so hope that mine do too-The Lamb is so feminine!


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> Not much older mind you as my young nieces already have expensive tastes.
> 
> Oh how times have changed.



LOL!!! they start developing expensive tastes younger and younger, don't they???

btw, i need your help in deciding about the BV san marco karung since you've seen it IRL (i haven't but love the pic :s). my aunt just got back from her trip, and told me that she got the bag in the mail... but she doesn't love it . she said there is like gold/bronze in the twisted part, which she thinks that i won't like... so she thinks it may be better in the beige color (instead of lilac)... she also suggested other options- with the money i could get another chanel OR save the money to get the cabat someday... what should i do???


----------



## LVLux

bagladee your pics are so Rich!!!!!!!! Love the peek of the piano and the beautiful fireplace surround and your bags look like they are in a home that deserves their greatness!!!!!!!!  You have Exquisite taste!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Are you getting the Sharpei?  I think you too have been a bag crazy lady...let's see here:
> 
> 2 Gaufres
> 1 Karung
> 1 WOC
> 1 Chanel Classic
> 1 Reissue
> 
> I think I have purchased one less than you my dear....
> 
> A



how did you keep track of all these??? i don't want to know... i'm becoming like ssc... as long as i can't look at them all together, they don't exist... lol! just one at the time... but no- no sharpei in the works as of yet. my aunt just broke the news about the karung - she doesn't think it's "me"... and i don't know what to do...


----------



## LVLux

ssc0619 said:


> I would stab my DH with a letter opener if he opened my box first.



you are funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

^^ Bagladee, i'm drooling over your chanels...  i mean seriously!!!! i want that WOC now... help meee from myself!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  I love that cabat if you can afford it Chic...as far as keeping track of your bags, I just literally remembered because most of your posts have been recent, right?  And I think we have talked about it here..

Don't get me wrong, I am THE WORST!  

Get the WOC in grey...I love that little thing!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> ^^ Bagladee, i'm drooling over your chanels...  i mean seriously!!!! i want that WOC now... help meee from myself!!!


 
Well......if  you aren't going to keep the lilac BV then you could have the WOC and something else!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^
> 
> Get the WOC in grey...I love that little thing!


 
Great minds think alike!!!!


----------



## LVLux

OMG-I just toured bagaladee's picture album-so many Amazing bags-now I am in love w/Prada- I only own the Fairy bag-I need more too!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Yes, you need some Prada bags LVLux.


----------



## Bagladee

LVLux said:


> OMG-I just toured bagaladee's picture album-so many Amazing bags-now I am in love w/Prada- I only own the Fairy bag-I need more too!!!!!!!!


 
I have to say that Prada is my favorite. And the selection for this fall is amazing - so many beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## LVLux

I knew I could get some Prada sympathy around here!!!!!!!!  I guess I will be running into the Nordies Prada shop after all-LOL!

Night everyone-sleep tight-I am going to cuddle my Maxi!!!!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

^^ Bagladee & ryry - that was exactly my thought! my aunt told me about my options:

1. get the BV karung in beige (so that the bronze thingies are not as visible)
2. get another chanel with the money
3. save the money and put it towards my future cabat

what should i do???


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^  I love that cabat if you can afford it Chic...as far as keeping track of your bags, I just literally remembered because most of your posts have been recent, right?  And I think we have talked about it here..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am THE WORST!
> 
> Get the WOC in grey...I love that little thing!



yeah, i don't know if i can afford the cabat yet. 

yes, those purchases were recent... all in the month of august, and all were "approved" by you all prada peeps... lol! i purchased a few bags in june and july... but really, this has been my crazy month... i guess i'm preparing for my busy season, during which i won't be able to make purchases as i will be crazy busy...


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Ha ha.  Me too...last six months of my FY start in October....then the fun begins and not more TPF (or not as much).  So, we did approve all bags, and I still do.  

If I were you, I would put your money toward a cabat.  I am normally not a BV fan,  but I say diversify if you can a little.  I just did with the LV and the Fendi, and still have not gotten the LV yet, but love the Fendi.

Believe it or not, I am going to wait on this Prada purchase.  I think I am just acting on instinct, as it is not a normal bag for me to carry, but I do think it is fun, and may need to get it at somepoint...


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^Ha ha.  Me too...last six months of my FY start in October....then the fun begins and not more TPF (or not as much).  So, we did approve all bags, and I still do.
> 
> If I were you, I would put your money toward a cabat.  I am normally not a BV fan,  but I say diversify if you can a little.  I just did with the LV and the Fendi, and still have not gotten the LV yet, but love the Fendi.
> 
> Believe it or not, I am going to wait on this Prada purchase.  I think I am just acting on instinct, as it is not a normal bag for me to carry, but I do think it is fun, and may need to get it at somepoint...



i think you are wise my friend! if it calls out your name louder, then act on it... if not, there'll be others that steal your heart right away !

i think i might just save up for the cabat... BUT often times this "saving up" plan doesn't work all that well, as there are other bags calling my name in the process... lol! but i may just try to be on that plan and see...


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> How many daughters do you have bagladee? Because many of your bags won't go out of style and they will fight over them when they get older. Not much older mind you as my young nieces already have expensive tastes.
> 
> Oh how times have changed.


 
Out of the six I have one daughter and she is the youngest (twin brother came out first). She loves clothes, shoes and bags. I think she will be a bit of a tom boy but she really does love to dress up too - just a well rounded girl with great taste! I'm not looking forward to the day she thinks we can share bags. i would just like to keep her 4 forever. And yes, I hope that at some point she will appreciate getting some very beautiful timeless bags.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Do we all think that the studs are trendy or will they be timeless?


 
imo, they are trendy.  

Remember the Be&D Garbo bag?  You guys might be too young, but they hit the scene 5-6 years ago.  They helped fuel a whole studded craze and the company got wildly popular.  Everybody was doing studs and then bang.  Studs were gone.  I had 3 Garbos and just got rid of of them early this year.   When I was selling them I was thinking "studs are so over".  And then bam they are back!  And lol, Be&D is pushing to come back and they have re-introduced and updated Garbo.




chic02latz said:


> i'm becoming like ssc... as long as i can't look at them all together, they don't exist...




You have learned well my dear!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

ssc0619 said:


> imo, they are trendy.
> 
> Remember the Be&D Garbo bag?  You guys might be too young, but they hit the scene 5-6 years ago.  They helped fuel a whole studded craze and the company got wildly popular.  Everybody was doing studs and then bang.  Studs were gone.  I had 3 Garbos and just got rid of of them early this year.   When I was selling them I was thinking "studs are so over".  And then bam they are back!  And lol, Be&D is pushing to come back and they have re-introduced and updated Garbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have learned well my dear!!


Thanks S!  I do remember the B and D phase...and you are probably right.  I was carrying Prada back then too 

We had a conversation at Saks yesterday, and each SA there sold me something during my first pregnancy with my first son...it was weird as it seemed like yesterday, but was three years ago!  Time is flying.  I bought the Cervo Antik Drawstring bag in Cacao that year and carried it for a while.   Back then, I never would have purchased as many bags as I just have!


----------



## jcoop

It's nice to get to work every morning, get on here, and read what all I missed last night!!!!

I'm usually asleep by 10pm central time...I'm def missing out on some great conversations then.  

Gosh, what beautiful bags we are all getting!

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!  It's hard to believe it is nearly September!  

Labor Day plans??????????


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Thanks S! I do remember the B and D phase...and you are probably right. I was carrying Prada back then too






Of course you notice that me thinking studs are trendy didn't stop me from buying my studded bag!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> It's nice to get to work every morning, get on here, and read what all I missed last night!!!!


 
Since I'm on the East Coast I totally miss all the "late night" chatting.  I do the same thing *jcoop*--I get on first thing in the morning to catch up!


----------



## jcoop

ssc, I haven't gotten a chance to work on changing my avatar anymore...:censor:

haven't given up though!


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop - you should put a pic of Fendi for your avatar!!! such a cutie...


----------



## jcoop

That is what I'm trying to do
Have the pic n photobucket but am having difficulty.


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> ^^ Bagladee & ryry - that was exactly my thought! my aunt told me about my options:
> 
> 1. get the BV karung in beige (so that the bronze thingies are not as visible)
> 2. get another chanel with the money
> 3. save the money and put it towards my future cabat
> 
> what should i do???


 
Only have a minute here at work, and we slowed down--for now .

You might be talking to the wrong gal here as I have seriously downsized since January, have sold 8 chanels--4 jumbos, 2 medallions, 1 bon bon and 1 graphic edge, and 2 Pradas and 3 LV's.  And that still leaves me w/ lots of bags.

In the LV's was the bordeaux mirage speedy and LV silver miroir speedy which each were carried out 2 times, so couldn't justify keeping, even though I like to keep LE bags. 

If you don't love the BV karung and think it's just  beautiful--don't get it. I think it's a beautiful bag, but not fond of the beige.  I would take the Karung over any bag I sold. It's stunning and would carry out in evening, not everyday bag. 

Otherwise join the savings gang here- me and ssc and get a Cabat. I have the funds all ready to go, even have enough if I have to SO, but can't decide on which color/leather.  I'm set on the medium but that's about it . 

Let us know what you decide.

If you don't see a Cabat, you like now, then maybe get the Chanel, and keep saving for it.


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> Only have a minute here at work, and we slowed down--for now .
> 
> You might be talking to the wrong gal here as I have seriously downsized since January, have sold 8 chanels--4 jumbos, 2 medallions, 1 bon bon and 1 graphic edge, and 2 Pradas and 3 LV's.  And that still leaves me w/ lots of bags.
> 
> In the LV's was the bordeaux mirage speedy and LV silver miroir speedy which each were carried out 2 times, so couldn't justify keeping, even though I like to keep LE bags.
> 
> If you don't love the BV karung and think it's just  beautiful--don't get it. I think it's a beautiful bag, but not fond of the beige.  I would take the Karung over any bag I sold. It's stunning and would carry out in evening, not everyday bag.
> 
> Otherwise join the savings gang here- me and ssc and get a Cabat. I have the funds all ready to go, even have enough if I have to SO, but can't decide on which color/leather.  I'm set on the medium but that's about it .
> 
> Let us know what you decide.
> 
> If you don't see a Cabat, you like now, then maybe get the Chanel, and keep saving for it.



thanks, Longchamp! gosh you sold a lot of bags... and you still have many remaining !!! it's just hard for me since i haven't seen it IRL... i guess i can ask my aunt to send it here, and then i decide... but i hate the hassle of returning things. she thinks the karung in lilac is just not "me"... and she kinda knows my style... after all, she spoiled me a bit when i was younger . the part that was a deal breaker for us is the bronze/gold twists (please see the attached image). we didn't realized that the twists are bi-color... i haven't ruled it out just yet... no doubt she's a beauty. but will i wear her enough to make it worth it? i'm still trying to decide, as it was supposed to be my birthday present to my self - my first BV (can't afford a cabat yet :s). we'll see...


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop said:


> That is what I'm trying to do
> Have the pic n photobucket but am having difficulty.



oh no!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> thanks, Longchamp! gosh you sold a lot of bags... and you still have many remaining !!! it's just hard for me since i haven't seen it IRL... i guess i can ask my aunt to send it here, and then i decide... but i hate the hassle of returning things. she thinks the karung in lilac is just not "me"... and she kinda knows my style... after all, she spoiled me a bit when i was younger . the part that was a deal breaker for us is the bronze/gold twists (please see the attached image). we didn't realized that the twists are bi-color... i haven't ruled it out just yet... no doubt she's a beauty. but will i wear her enough to make it worth it? i'm still trying to decide, as it was supposed to be my birthday present to my self - my first BV (can't afford a cabat yet :s). we'll see...


 
chic - this bag comes in black also and in black the twists (lizzard) are also black. It may be a bit more classy too.


----------



## LVLux

So I need some Prada too-what is the best bag  IYO from this season that I should start hunting for?


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> imo, they are trendy.
> 
> Remember the Be&D Garbo bag? You guys might be too young, but they hit the scene 5-6 years ago. They helped fuel a whole studded craze and the company got wildly popular. Everybody was doing studs and then bang. Studs were gone. I had 3 Garbos and just got rid of of them early this year. When I was selling them I was thinking "studs are so over". And then bam they are back! And lol, Be&D is pushing to come back and they have re-introduced and updated Garbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have learned well my dear!!


 
Saks.com has just posted a bunch of the new Be&D bags with studs. I still like the craquele. I'll be your guinea pig S!


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> chic - this bag comes in black also and in black the twists (lizzard) are also black. It may be a bit more classy too.



i'm trying to avoid another black bag, as all my current purchases were all black with the exception of my coffee gaufre and DS reissue... i want a colorful collection like yours, but i guess i'm just THAT boring!  lol!


----------



## chic02latz

btw Bagladee, how do you choose which bag to carry every morning? lol! must be a good problem to have... 

did you carry your new metallic grey today???  the color is just TDF!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> thanks, Longchamp! gosh you sold a lot of bags... and you still have many remaining !!! it's just hard for me since i haven't seen it IRL... i guess i can ask my aunt to send it here, and then i decide... but i hate the hassle of returning things. she thinks the karung in lilac is just not "me"... and she kinda knows my style... after all, she spoiled me a bit when i was younger . the part that was a deal breaker for us is the bronze/gold twists (please see the attached image). we didn't realized that the twists are bi-color... i haven't ruled it out just yet... no doubt she's a beauty. but will i wear her enough to make it worth it? i'm still trying to decide, as it was supposed to be my birthday present to my self - my first BV (can't afford a cabat yet :s). we'll see...


 
Oh Chic, if you don't love it, return it babe. That's why I was in the pickle of selling all the bags I did. Please don't let that happen to you!!!

The gold twists are lizard. You're right, family knows us our likes and she is the best to help you w/ your decicision.


----------



## Longchamp

LVLux said:


> So I need some Prada too-what is the best bag IYO from this season that I should start hunting for?


 
Bambu gaufre or any gaufre.   They are coming out w/ ostrich bags for the resort collection.


----------



## luvprada

Checked out the BD&E's. Nice but I go for the classic stuff more.

Bought a new Prada Tote today.  Will share pics when it gets here.


----------



## jcoop

I think I got my avatar changed!!!!!


----------



## jcoop

anxiously waiting for pics, luvprada!


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> Oh Chic, if you don't love it, return it babe. That's why I was in the pickle of selling all the bags I did. Please don't let that happen to you!!!
> 
> The gold twists are lizard. You're right, family knows us our likes and she is the best to help you w/ your decicision.



thanks so much Longchamp!!! you're right - sometimes pretty bags end up sitting pretty in our closet, while we can get other bags that we actually use... sometimes i just have an itch that won't go away until i get a new bag, ya'know? but i do have a few bags sitting pretty in my closets; i should probably try to take inventory and sell some...  great advice - thanks again!!!


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop said:


> I think I got my avatar changed!!!!!



 your new avatar is so adorable!!!


----------



## chic02latz

luvprada said:


> Bought a new Prada Tote today.  Will share pics when it gets here.



what did you get?? spill!!! lol! can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> I think I got my avatar changed!!!!!


 
Love the pix, Woo Hoo Fendi


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> btw Bagladee, how do you choose which bag to carry every morning? lol! must be a good problem to have...
> 
> did you carry your new metallic grey today???  the color is just TDF!!!!


 
It is actually fun to pick a bag. I sometimes switch every day but it is usually ever 2-3.

I carried my metallic woc today, but I am running to the mall tonight when DH gets home and I'm taking the maxi for her maiden voyage. Might take a couple modeling shots  before I go. I love these bags. This gray color is killer.


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> Checked out the BD&E's. Nice but I go for the classic stuff more.
> 
> Bought a new Prada Tote today. Will share pics when it gets here.


 
Did you get the tote that Trish had on sale?


----------



## luvprada

Prada calfskin Tote don't have it yet 60% off


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> I think I got my avatar changed!!!!!


 
He is absolutely adorable. I am a big dog lover although we currently have three cats. The oldest, a calico, sleeps on my pillow at night.


----------



## luvprada

jcoop said:


> I think I got my avatar changed!!!!!



Love it - great picture of Fendi!


----------



## chic02latz

luvprada said:


> Prada calfskin Tote don't have it yet 60% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 866245



 congrats on a great find!!! she's a beauty!!!


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> Prada calfskin Tote don't have it yet 60% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 866245


 
Can't wait to see pics! And you got a great deal!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> It is actually fun to pick a bag. I sometimes switch every day but it is usually ever 2-3.
> 
> I carried my metallic woc today, but I am running to the mall tonight when DH gets home and I'm taking the maxi for her maiden voyage. Might take a couple modeling shots  before I go. I love these bags. This gray color is killer.



the WOC is so practical, isn't it??  that grey color is sooo beautiful... i wish they had it in something other than lambskin... but i bet it's THAT pretty because of the lamb...


----------



## Bagladee

So what do you guys think of the new LV Lunar GM? The release date is supposed to be September 9th and I am thinking I may have to have this bag. The color is called acajou - reddish brown. I love my Mahina L and so this would be a great bag too


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> the WOC is so practical, isn't it??  that grey color is sooo beautiful... i wish they had it in something other than lambskin... but i bet it's THAT pretty because of the lamb...


 
To be honest it doesn't feel as delicate as my black lambskin. It could be the metallic treatment. I think it will be easier to care for.


----------



## chic02latz

^^ glad to hear that the metallic one is not as delicate as the black one - don't tempt me Bagladee!!! i have not seen that LV Lunar one, but it's pretty!!! looks like the leather will be just as amazing as the mahina!!!


----------



## luvprada

What do you think?  I have this bag from last season (haven't used it yet-how sick it that).




Do you think this bag is too similar?  Showed DH this one IRL and he said don't you have very similar to this one already?


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> Prada calfskin Tote don't have it yet 60% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 866245


 

 Luvprada, loves your bag and the great price to boot. Congrats, please post pix when it arrives.


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> What do you think? I have this bag from last season (haven't used it yet-how sick it that).
> 
> View attachment 866249
> 
> 
> Do you think this bag is too similar? Showed DH this one IRL and he said don't you have very similar to this one already?
> 
> View attachment 866261


 
Okay luvprada, you could show your husband a plastic sac and he'd say, "don't you have a bag similar to that?"  

I like both bags, but sounds like you're not loving last seasons bag. 

I saw the other bag in real life, not my fave, but it's a nice bag. And no they're not similar at all IMO.


----------



## chic02latz

luvprada said:


> What do you think?  I have this bag from last season (haven't used it yet-how sick it that).
> 
> View attachment 866249
> 
> 
> Do you think this bag is too similar?  Showed DH this one IRL and he said don't you have very similar to this one already?
> 
> View attachment 866261



i don't think they look similar, especially if you get different colors... but guys tend to think that all bags are alike... my boyfriend doesn't have any clue how many bags i have. to him, all black bags are, well, black... doesn't matter the style or brand... lol! but then you haven't even used your bag from last season


----------



## alouette

luvprada - awesome deal!  Where did you score that bag at such a great price??


----------



## chic02latz

^^ where have you been miss alouette??? we miss you around here!

btw, i love your new avatar!!! your lil guy looks so grown up now... he's such a cutie


----------



## luvprada

Actually I have 2 from last season that I haven't used yet.  No reason why as I was desperate to get them.  I think I get in a rut and don't change bags often enough.  Ordered a purseket today so that should help


----------



## luvprada

I have a Tessuto Prada and searched for care and couldn't find anything.  Do they need to be sprayed with anything?


----------



## chic02latz

luvprada said:


> I have a Tessuto Prada and searched for care and couldn't find anything.  Do they need to be sprayed with anything?



ummm i don't think it needs any treatment... i just use baby wipes or damp cloth to clean it, but nothing else... the tessuto nylon should be pretty low-maintenance and worry-free... somebody else may be able to chime in and give a recommendation


----------



## LVLux

Longchamp said:


> Bambu gaufre or any gaufre.   They are coming out w/ ostrich bags for the resort collection.



OSTRICH!!!!!!!!!
Thank goodness I can usually pass up an exotic except I do love the paraty in snakeskin!


----------



## LVLux

Bagladee said:


> So what do you guys think of the new LV Lunar GM? The release date is supposed to be September 9th and I am thinking I may have to have this bag. The color is called acajou - reddish brown. I love my Mahina L and so this would be a great bag too



Love the color & size but not crazy about how skinny the handles are.


----------



## Longchamp

LVLux said:


> OSTRICH!!!!!!!!!
> Thank goodness I can usually pass up an exotic except I do love the paraty in snakeskin!


 
I saw them when I was in Paris end of July and they are ALL LOVELY. I know Prada HI is getting them, just waiting patiently for the pix from Joanna when they arrive.

I will let you know ASAP when I hear from her if you are interested. 

The Prada site has the smaller ostrich bags in their resort ad campaign/lookbook --whatever they have on the site. The Prada site is basically useless. But the larger size that I'm after is not pictured.

 I sold a ton of stuff to get ready to buy an ostrich and the BV Medium Cabat--then I'm done..... famous last words.

The colors pixed on the website are very bright, but they had many neutral colors also in Paris. 

ARGH this better not turn out like my fur bag fiasco. I even emailed her when I was there to make sure they were getting the resort ostrich bags.


----------



## chic02latz

i got the dark silver reissue 226 

the size is just perfect!!! i need a bit more practice closing the lock . the color has a bit of rosegold tone to it... don't know how to describe it... but here are some pics:

1. with flash
2. no flash

ryry - does yours look like this too?? for some reason yours looks a bit more matte i think?! anyways, i need a non-black bag, so i think i NEED this bag ... (not black and somewhat neutral)

please give your honest opinion if it looks too "blingy" pleaseee... TIA!


----------



## chic02latz

oh one more thing, i know this is prada subforum... but can't help but ask you amazing ladies if you have heard of chanel's plan to increase the prices so that all their bags are over $3k??? i just heard that from my SA yesterday... i have a jumbo coming; i was going to decide to keep of return based on size (if the jumbo looks okay on me)... but if the prices are going up, i may as well keep it... looks like a practical bag; i'm sure i'll get some use out of it


----------



## Longchamp

Yes I heard Chanel prices going up in October. That plan of theirs was started last year, per a Saks Chanel SA. She said they are slowly phasing out Caviar so their price point starts at 3000 so they can be more "exclusive".

I love your bag chic, but they're are some threads on the Chanel forum of the metallic reissues peeling.

It's an old post  from last Fall--maybe the process was refined but to me it reminds me of Cervo lux. You wouldn't have to worry about this w/ non metallic Lambskin

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/warning-to-all-metallic-reissue-owners-358368.html


----------



## sbelle

*longchamp*, please do let us know when ostrich pics are available.  I have been really wanting an Mulberry ostrich Bayswater, but keep finding another bag before I get to it.  Maybe I'll see an ostrich Prada I like better.

Oh yeah, I forgot about that dang cabat.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Yes I heard Chanel prices going up in October. That plan of theirs was started last year, per a Saks Chanel SA. *She said they are slowly phasing out Caviar so their price point starts at 3000 so they can be more "exclusive*".


 
Hey, I've got an idea! 

While they work on increasing their price, why don't they increase their quality too!??????!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

^^OMG!!!  that's horrible! thanks for the warning Longchamp! mine is dark silver... so i guess it would fall into the metallic category...  my mom did warn me about this, but i thought it was just metallic lambskin, and not the reissue aged calf... sigh... when i thought that my search for a non-black bag is over... i have to sleep on this one...

i heard about the price increases from a Saks Chanel SA, as well... so i guess i'll be keeping the caviar jumbo... it's worry-free, and i think i can use it for awhile...


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Hey, I've got an idea!
> 
> While they work on increasing their price, why don't they increase their quality too!??????!!!!


 
Ya babe, great minds think alike, thinking the same thing. 

Prada ostrich, keep selling those bags S!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> ^^OMG!!!  that's horrible! thanks for the warning Longchamp! mine is dark silver... so i guess it would fall into the metallic category...  my mom did warn me about this, but i thought it was just metallic lambskin, and not the reissue aged calf... sigh... when i thought that my search for a non-black bag is over... i have to sleep on this one...
> 
> i heard about the price increases from a Saks Chanel SA, as well... so i guess i'll be keeping the caviar jumbo... it's worry-free, and i think i can use it for awhile...


 
IMO, you can't go wrong w/ the caviar jumbo, less worry and can easily carry it for everyday bag. The lambskins are gorgeous and some gals once they buy them, "won't go back". 

But if the Troy Saks SA is right, Caviar bags may get more difficult to find and you'll be glad you have it.


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> ^^OMG!!!  that's horrible! thanks for the warning Longchamp! mine is dark silver... so i guess it would fall into the metallic category...  my mom did warn me about this, but i thought it was just metallic lambskin, and not the reissue aged calf... sigh... when i thought that my search for a non-black bag is over... i have to sleep on this one...
> 
> i heard about the price increases from a Saks Chanel SA, as well... so i guess i'll be keeping the caviar jumbo... it's worry-free, and i think i can use it for awhile...


 
It might be just the metallic lambskin not the aged calf--I've not followed Chanel that well anymore, so don't make any decisions based on what I said.


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> It might be just the metallic lambskin not the aged calf--I've not followed Chanel that well anymore, so don't make any decisions based on what I said.



i've been perusing the thread that you posted, and i believe they're talking about the aged calf reissue  seriously... it's so disappointing that beautiful (and expensive) bags can't stand the test of time... just like the fairy bag and the lace bag... 

i'm still in love with the color, but i'm afraid that the flaking issue may take away my enjoyment from carrying the bag... decisions, decisions...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Holy shmoly...well, that sucks.  I may have to think this one through too...I took the bag out once for stroll to the grocery store, and it has been just sitting in my closet.  I am worried about this flaking thing, and spending almost $3400 with tax is not cool if something like this happens...ugh.  Will have to stick with beloved Prada afterall...I have had two Chanel bag with problems and don't want another...god bless the WOC bag-so far.  SSC, I know you had problems with that one too...

Maybe it is time to go into the BV forum....over Chanel that is, as Prada is my first and always love....

Chic-will PM you back soon...crazy with work right now, and will have more time this weekend-hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Am I the only person that thinks that the Saffiano tessuto bag that Sienna is carrying is just timelessly stylish?

It may be another work/day bag...tried it on the other day in the bordeaux and loved it...


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> i got the dark silver reissue 226
> 
> the size is just perfect!!! i need a bit more practice closing the lock . the color has a bit of rosegold tone to it... don't know how to describe it... but here are some pics:
> 
> 1. with flash
> 2. no flash
> 
> ryry - does yours look like this too?? for some reason yours looks a bit more matte i think?! anyways, i need a non-black bag, so i think i NEED this bag ... (not black and somewhat neutral)
> 
> please give your honest opinion if it looks too "blingy" pleaseee... TIA!


Funny...my color is Argent Fonce and looks more silvery blue...I am really concerned about the metallic deal after reading the post too...that stinks and this is way to pricey for long term issues.  Ugh.  As far as blingy, mine is "shiny" too, and for some reason does not always look super blingy depending on how the light hits it...but it is "blingy"-which by the way, I am SO not a blingy person....maybe we should get the jumbo in metallic grey instead??


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Am I the only person that thinks that the Saffiano tessuto bag that Sienna is carrying is just timelessly stylish?
> 
> It may be another work/day bag...tried it on the other day in the bordeaux and loved it...


 
I love this bag everytime I see a picture of her carrying it.  

The only thing I wonder is if in a couple years we'll get tired of the zipper pull thingy shown here.  Sometimes I worry that details like that will scream "2009" in a couple of years.  That's one reason this year I decided to get rid of my Be&D Garbo bags (yes I had more than one).  I thought the studs screamed "2005!!!"  The month after I got rid of them we started seeing all the current season bags with studs.

There are other times I just don't care whether I think a bag will scream out a certain trend from a particular time.  Again, with studs.  Having lived through a period where I thought studs were dated and didn't want to use a studded bag, you would think I wouldn't buy the studded Prada bag.  But lol I decided I don't care.  I love it and don't care what anyone else thinks!!


----------



## jcoop

^I love that bag!  I don't think I'd get tired of the zipper pull thingy but donno for sure.  LOVELY bag!

ssc, have you carried your beautiful portobello yet?  I have the past couple days and really like it tons!  Very beautiful out in the sunlight!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Funny...my color is Argent Fonce and looks more silvery blue...I am really concerned about the metallic deal after reading the post too...that stinks and this is way to pricey for long term issues. Ugh. As far as blingy, mine is "shiny" too, and for some reason does not always look super blingy depending on how the light hits it...but it is "blingy"-which by the way, I am SO not a blingy person....maybe we should get the jumbo in metallic grey instead??


 
mine didn't come with a chanel tag (just NM tag), and the box doesn't have the picture/description like usual... so there is no way to tell what the color is. and yes, i thought yours looks like it has a blue tint to it. mine has a rosegold tint to it... which i love!!! just like yours, it's a great neutral, and will go with any color... NOW i am just concerned about the peeling/flaking . but each time i look at it, i can't give it up... i did inspect the bag after reading the thread that Longchamp posted, and mine already has some "light wears" - the "wrinkles" normaly have the same color with the rest... but some of them on the sides have turned black (as the finish rubbed off maybe??!). some scuffs in the inside are also black, which i didn't care too much as nobody will see it but me... but i'm still in the process of deciding... i may end up returning if i can find another non-black neutral color as her replacement 

the jumbo metallic grey is lambskin. i'm not sure if i can do lambskin just yet, as i'm too afraid to take that to work (too many things can happen when you lug a few things around... and the crowded elevators scare me too). so i might go for the bronze if i don't keep this one... but, does the bronze have the same problem??


----------



## chic02latz

btw, i love the saffiano + tessuto bag too, ryry!!! haven't seen it IRL, but love it on sienna. does the tessuto part look okay? that's the only drawback to me, but i guess that will help with the weight... (not to mention it wears like iron )


----------



## jcoop

chic, from what I've read it is all colors---at least that is what I think I remember reading..haven't read up on those threads recently


----------



## chic02latz

jcoop said:


> chic, from what I've read it is all colors---at least that is what I think I remember reading..haven't read up on those threads recently


 
uhoh... wow! thanks for the heads up jcoop! it's such a bummer.. some of the metallic colors are so pretty. but if it doesn't hold up, then it won't stay pretty all that long...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Chic- if you are already seeing wear, than that is NOT a good sign.  Also, the NM tag should have the color on it, but oh well.  I think they sent you the wrong color, as the dark silver does not have the rose gold color, and they actually have a metallic rose gold color, which I think is what you got!  Not dark silver.  I have seen the rose gold as well.  These SAs are silly.

I would not keep your bag if you see any signs of peeling, but I am a picky gal, and when you drop that much cash on bag, you should expect 100% quality.  Hopefully if Chanel is raising their prices, they improve the quality, but it is very likely they will not care because we keep buying their bags!

When I saw the Prada Saffiano, I did not think the tessuto on the sides was an issue at all....this has been a great seller apparently for Prada.  I think it is classic, and very cool looking, and would be a great work bag for me  It is like an "old school" brief case...and is almost a little masculine which I like because it shows I can keep up with the "big boys" at work...how sad is that?  I am in a largely man dominated world, so that is why I say that....I like to be polished with an edge....okay, do you see where I am going with this??  I am getting it.

Longchamp-loving that Lanvin.  OMG!!!  Need to see that baby in person.

Chic- the more I think about it, i think you need to send the Chanel back, and get the Cabat- that is one great bag.


----------



## luvprada

chic02latz said:


> btw, i love the saffiano + tessuto bag too, ryry!!! haven't seen it IRL, but love it on sienna. does the tessuto part look okay? that's the only drawback to me, but i guess that will help with the weight... (not to mention it wears like iron )



Really like this one and it looks like a great bag for work!


----------



## chic02latz

ryry - i think the saffiano tessuto bag is a great-looking bag to keep up with the "big boys"!! . as for the reissue flap, the signs of wear is really small on the outside; i didn't notice them until i inspected the bag closely (after reading the metallic finish issue). the scuffs inside are noticeable though, so if you accidentally knock your bag hard enough, the metallic finish may come off. i agree with you - for the price, we should get a perfect bag that will hold up well . i will check tonight the color on the NM tag... indeed the SAs are just silly sometimes ! and NM is notorious for being plain crazy with their description... lol!


----------



## jcoop

ryrybaby12 said:


> okay, do you see where I am going with this?? I am getting it.


 
love this ryry! I think you SHOULD get this bag! It is awesome and I know you will be polished to a T with an edge carrying this!


----------



## jcoop

what do you girls think of this bag?

it is SO me--don't have it though---just love it---i'd probably prefer the smooth leather, although this ostrich is so pretty!


----------



## chic02latz

^^ is that the mulberry bayswater?  i love it!!!!


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--that's the type of Bayswater I've been wanting for a couple years. Last year one went on sale half price that was a pink-- a bit different than that one-- and I didn't pull the trigger on it. I just let it slip away! 

This year I've been eyeing this one, but I want to wait and see what Prada's ostrich bags look like. I already have a tooled leather Bayswater (I've had it about 8 years) and has been on of my favorite bags.


----------



## LVLux

chic02-it's a sexy bag!!!!!!!!


----------



## LVLux

jcoop said:


> what do you girls think of this bag?
> 
> it is SO me--don't have it though---just love it---i'd probably prefer the smooth leather, although this ostrich is so pretty!



Beautiful-I love it!


----------



## chic02latz

LVLux said:


> chic02-it's a sexy bag!!!!!!!!



thank you, LVLux!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

jcoop said:


> what do you girls think of this bag?
> 
> it is SO me--don't have it though---just love it---i'd probably prefer the smooth leather, although this ostrich is so pretty!


 
*j *- i think this bag would be lovely for you!  nice choice!


----------



## chic02latz

ryry - here are the pics of the tag attached to my "DS" reissue... i can't tell which code signifies the color.. are you keeping yours? i am still 50/50. i love that the color is so unique, and goes with everything... but will it crack and peel? 

i also tried to take a pic of the scuffing inside (3rd pic with circles) - it took me around 30-40 tries - but hard to capture due to the reflection of the color. the top one i think is normal (from the friction with the chain); the bottom one, however, looks like it got peeled accidentally by a fingernail or a pen (it's actually bigger IRL than in the pic of course). just FYI... and for some reason, i'm still 50/50 about keeping it.. i must be nuts...

BUT after all, yours may not even be the same color with mine.. so it may have different "reactions" to normal wear...


----------



## jcoop

ssc, you like your bays?  easy to get in and out of?  i absolutely love the oak color and a dark/bright pink...i found a light pink on sale but i prefer more color---

like pink on sale or wait and pay full price for darker/brighter pink????  hmmmm.......


----------



## ryrybaby12

chic02latz said:


> ryry - here are the pics of the tag attached to my "DS" reissue... i can't tell which code signifies the color.. are you keeping yours? i am still 50/50. i love that the color is so unique, and goes with everything... but will it crack and peel?
> 
> i also tried to take a pic of the scuffing inside (3rd pic with circles) - it took me around 30-40 tries - but hard to capture due to the reflection of the color. the top one i think is normal (from the friction with the chain); the bottom one, however, looks like it got peeled accidentally by a fingernail or a pen (it's actually bigger IRL than in the pic of course). just FYI... and for some reason, i'm still 50/50 about keeping it.. i must be nuts...
> 
> BUT after all, yours may not even be the same color with mine.. so it may have different "reactions" to normal wear...


Chic-not sure what to do.  I use my WOC every day and love it, and honestly, have been carrying my Peekaboo during the week because I am using it for work, and I LOVE it.  I need to post a pic...I was at JCrew picking up a few things after a client meeting, and the girl that helped me was loving the Peekaboo too!  I know not all of you were fans, but I am a BIG fan!  I know you are too JCoop!  I also really like the Mulberry bags, and have contemplated them for a while...you and I too have very similar taste!

I am digressing here...back to you Chic- well, I love the Chanel, but I do have issues with long term wear...may get a Maxi instead...or this new Lanvin, which I know is a totally different bag, but I REALLY love it....I just need more totes right now too because I am a mommy...you don't need to worry about that yet.  

BTW, my little 2 and a half year old wanted to carry around the Peekaboo today because he loved the gold grid like thing on the inside...my nanny and I were dying!  Then, he grabbed my WOC and carried it around.   Meanwhile, he loves cars, dirt, balls and mud....and bags  My DH wanted to die when I told him, but we both laughed.  I have my DS my Tumi laptop bag, and he was happy as can be that he had his own bag!!


----------



## chic02latz

ryrybaby12 said:


> Chic-not sure what to do. I use my WOC every day and love it, and honestly, have been carrying my Peekaboo during the week because I am using it for work, and I LOVE it. I need to post a pic...I was at JCrew picking up a few things after a client meeting, and the girl that helped me was loving the Peekaboo too! I know not all of you were fans, but I am a BIG fan! I know you are too JCoop! I also really like the Mulberry bags, and have contemplated them for a while...you and I too have very similar taste!
> 
> I am digressing here...back to you Chic- well, I love the Chanel, but I do have issues with long term wear...may get a Maxi instead...or this new Lanvin, which I know is a totally different bag, but I REALLY love it....I just need more totes right now too because I am a mommy...you don't need to worry about that yet.
> 
> BTW, my little 2 and a half year old wanted to carry around the Peekaboo today because he loved the gold grid like thing on the inside...my nanny and I were dying! Then, he grabbed my WOC and carried it around. Meanwhile, he loves cars, dirt, balls and mud....and bags My DH wanted to die when I told him, but we both laughed. I have my DS my Tumi laptop bag, and he was happy as can be that he had his own bag!!


 
LOL!!! that is such a cute story about your DS! watch out - he's gonna grow up to be a man purse addict  sounds like he has a good taste already. and tumi is a great start. lol! 

i'm not sure what to do the reissue either. i know it's hard to find the color, and maybe that's why i want to keep it so bad... we'll see..

i love the look of the peekaboo too! is it heavy? the Mulberry and the Lanvin bags are pretty too... i'm starting to get really busy... late nights and early mornings...  so hard to think (or NOT to think) about bags... lol!


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--I really do love my Bayswater. The only small issue is that it really is not a shoulder bag. That doesn't keep me from putting it on my shoulder though--but is is a snug fit.

This is the Bays I have, and as I said it is about 8 years old.  Maybe slightly older.







Up until recently I had quite a few Mulberrys. I've recently sold--a chocolate brown Bays, a bi-colored Phoebe, a black Roxanne (well....still trying to sell this one) and a black Rosemary.

I am still culling through trying to find more to sell, but have now gotten to the point where anything I sell is a bag I don't want to let go of!! LOL--now we see how bad I want that cabat!

The Mulberrys I don't want to get rid of are 2 ledburys (they are like baby bayswaters), a limited edition python, this Bayswater. I just don't see how I could let go of one of them.

I am slowly making progress towards my cabat.  This week I sent off a lot of bags (16 I think) for sale.  Unfortunately, even if all of them sell I'll still have a ways to go towards the cabat.


----------



## sbelle

chic,

The only thing I'll say about your decision on the metallic is...........


*There is always another bag.

Always.
* 

I, like you, have sometimes gotten caught up trying to justify a bag to myself. It's hard when you really want something with your heart, but your head is telling you why you shouldn't get it. 

On the one hand I want to tell you that I would absolutely not buy the bag. You are almost sure to have issues with it. Do you really want to pay $3,000 for a bag that most likely will have issues? Or one that you are scared to use becaue it might?

On the other hand, all I have to say is Prada fairy. I have a fairy that I am very happy that I got. I baby it and only carry it occasionally because I am afraid that it will "get hurt". It has rained a lot this summer where I live, so I haven't even considered getting it out of the closet.

I guess my point is, it is easy for me to say don't get the bag. It is harder when it is you making the decision and it is a bag you want.

I guess the only other thing I'd say is that I think Chanel will continue to come out with new beautiful colors and finishes and there will likely be a flap you love next season too.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Good advice


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Spoken like a wise woman SSC!  I was up working late too Chic, and up early here on the west coast...checking in!  I need coffee.

SSC-have you taken the Portobello out yet?  Do you swing it over your shoulder?


----------



## jcoop

ssc, beautiful bayswater there!!!!

also love your thoughts/ideas/reasoning....so wise

lots of people on here with great wisdom---and believe me, I love it and appreciate it


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> SSC-have you taken the Portobello out yet? Do you swing it over your shoulder?


 
LOL--I havent been able to work it into the rotation.  Isn't that a sign that I have too many bag??  Theoretically I am planning on swinging it over my shoulder.  In my pre-purchase trials, it seemed like to me I would be able to get it over my shoulder if it were not too full.  Maybe I'll try it next week!


----------



## chic02latz

^^ ssc - very good advice! i hope that i'll wake up one morning and make my decision (hopefully the right one, and hopefully soon enough).

and your bayswater is beautiful! i love the detailing .

ryry - same here... second cup of coffee for me


----------



## luvprada

BTW, my little 2 and a half year old wanted to carry around the Peekaboo today because he loved the gold grid like thing on the inside...my nanny and I were dying!  Then, he grabbed my WOC and carried it around.   Meanwhile, he loves cars, dirt, balls and mud....and bags  My DH wanted to die when I told him, but we both laughed.  I have my DS my Tumi laptop bag, and he was happy as can be that he had his own bag!![/QUOTE]

Just tell your DH that you are teaching your son what to buy his girlfriends when he gets older


----------



## Longchamp

Just tell your DH that you are teaching your son what to buy his girlfriends when he gets older^^^^


Someone needed to teach all ours!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> *jcoop*--that's the type of Bayswater I've been wanting for a couple years. Last year one went on sale half price that was a pink-- a bit different than that one-- and I didn't pull the trigger on it. I just let it slip away!
> 
> This year I've been eyeing this one, but I want to wait and see what Prada's ostrich bags look like. I already have a tooled leather Bayswater (I've had it about 8 years) and has been on of my favorite bags.


 
S - this bag is on my wish list too. I have been drooling for awhile and then saw Longchamp's post about Prada doing one. So I will wait and see what the price point will be. I think I have found the one at a decent price.


----------



## sbelle

Was trying to find pictures of the ostrich bags, and I could find a couple, but only of one style


----------



## sbelle

*Chic*--Did I miss your decision?


----------



## Bay

I am so disappointed in the Prada outlet SA in woodbury..Just called to check if they had some of the bags I wanted and the SA totally snaped at me saying they had more than 400 bags and she had no clue what I was talking about..sigh..


----------



## chic02latz

ssc0619 said:


> *Chic*--Did I miss your decision?



*ssc*- not yet. sorry i've been busy with my friend's shower/bachelorette party this weekend. i just realized that i can't keep up with my friends anymore. 

but i'm leaning more to returning now, after re-reading your earlier post (which had very excellent points). i think with the fairy bag, we know it's LE. but with metallic reissue flaps, there will be others in the next seasons to come. when i stare at the bag though, i can't repack it to the box... silly me.

i will take some mod pics this afternoon to see what you all think. then i'll make it official.

*ryry*- i think i found the answer to the mystery color. i was perusing the chanel subforum earlier, and i think i may have found a pic of dark silver reissue from 07A that looks just like mine (with bronze/rosegold tone to it). too bad i didn't note which thread or post #. i will see if i can find it again and will post that link.

*Bay*- sorry to hear about your bad experience. i never order from the woodburry store so i don't know about the SAs at that store. but perhaps you can try calling again and hope that another SA will be more helpful...


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Was trying to find pictures of the ostrich bags, and I could find a couple, but only of one style


 
I can't wait for these bags to show up in Hawaii!!!!! I think each of the styles that *Lonchamp* had posted are cute. I think I will have to have one of these beauties. On another note, I saw the craquele bag in real life and it wasn't floating my boat. It is really cute but felt weird - kind of slouchy stiff, if that makes sense. I would buy it on sale but I don't think I am going to pay full price for it.


----------



## chic02latz

here are the direct links *ryry*:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...es-and-reissue-wocs-313591-6.html#post6808557  - post #85

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...es-and-reissue-wocs-313591-6.html#post6808567  - post #90

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...s-and-reissue-wocs-313591-13.html#post7308664
post #183 - the 4th picture shows the comparison of dark silvers from different seasons. i think mine is the one in the middle (07A) and yours is the right one (08A). if that is right, the bag that i got is 2 years old. maybe that's why there are signs of wear already. 

i may have to talk to my mom to make my decision on this one, although i could hear her saying "i told you so" (about the metallic colors).

ETA: i've tried clicking on the links above, as they all look the same... but they all will take you to the post# directly


----------



## chic02latz

i just posted some mod pics in the chanel subforum. hopefully i can make my decision in the next 2-3 days as my busy season will start soon.

*ryry* - did you get the saffiano+tessuto bag? i saw this pic of eva mendes. i think it looks bigger than sienna's, unless there is a big height discrepancy between the two girls. the color is so pretty. and will look great for business purposes.

*Longchamp* - is the bag that rachel weisz carrying the same with yours? so adorable!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^No not the same bag, hers has the wide strap and no leather going around it.

The ostrich bag pix are on the Prada website for resort, and also can be seen at style.com.  But they only have the medium size as shown above .


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks Chic!  Well...so I am indecisive. I still like the Prada Tessuto and then I went and saw that Lanvin bag that you were talking about Longchamp...the Amalia Cabas....OMG!  I have not seen it IRL, but it looks so up my alley.  OR the Miu Miu Shopper Matelasse in Fumo....

Here is the link to the Lanvin (although, I would get all black), and then here is the Miu Miu...and the Prada bag is the exact one Sienna carries in the Celeb thread...

What do you all think?  You all are my buds more than anywhere else on this entire forum and I trust your taste


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yep!!  You are TOTALLY right....mine is the 08 on the right for sure.  I am having heartache over spending so much on the peeling issue, and I sometimes wonder if the bag is too flashy....meaning too blingy.  I really like the Metallic Grey...but worried about the Lambskin.  I may hold off for a while on Chanel...there will be other bags, I know.  I already like some of the new ones...(i.e. Sharpei)...  Still LOVE my WOC...do you?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  That was for your Chic....

PS- I forgot that my LV Mahina is STILL not here yet...ugh!  I got the E. Gris so that may sway your decisions on the above bags I posted....


----------



## Longchamp

Love the Mahina, and think you will too. If you want the Lanvin in black, better order it quick, Saks had VERY FEW, and Barney's is sold out!

Out of all the 3  bags you posted, this time I vote for the Lanvin!

The Chanel is not too blingy, IMO, would just go non metallic so wear is not such an issue.

The Prada--would like it if the sides were leather. And not fond of the Miu Miu.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay...so no one likes the Miu Miu...wtf is wrong with me??  My sister said that the Miu Miu was SOO not me.  Bagladee was not fond of it either, not was Alouette.  Okay...so the Miu Miu is out.  I have the Lanvin on hold as my SA here found it in Chicago....  You are right LC-there was not one other Lanvin left.  I didn't even see it on the Barney's website. Are you getting the chocolate one??  ALL because of you and Jill...I am loving this bag!  And I also really like the Proenza Schouler PS1 bag....I hate the fact that Barney's is opening in a few months here....ugh!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yea...when I see how the pics lay out, I am loving the Lanvin.


----------



## Longchamp

Yes, but have always had an eye for Lanvin handbags, some years he does great, and some years, not so great!!! 

It was at Barneys just a couple weeks ago. I went w/ the brown, but Jill has the black. They both will be lovely IMO, could have had the black but love brown in the winter against a black coat wool or cashmere coat, but you don't have to deal w/ that in freaking lovely AZ.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Oh, but at least you have smart people in Ohio...


----------



## Longchamp

Well you have smart people in AZ you and Alouette !!!


----------



## chic02latz

thank you ryry and Longchamp!

ryry - still love the WOC very much. i just tossed it in my bigger bags so that i don't have to transfer things in and out all the time. it's amazing! i'm not too fond of the miu miu hobo either. i agree with Longchamp about the tessuto sides being the negative on that prada bag, although it's still undeniably a beautiful bag. besides, you have a lot of prada bags, so lanvin will help you diversify. i also agree with Longchamp about the mahina. you will love it! it's a great bag with awesome leather and amazing slouch factor.

Longchamp & ryry - lol on the stereotypical comments about people in the southwest vs. midwest! i didn't know you live in ohio, Longchamp. my boyfriend works for P&G and travels to cincinnati a lot (well, not in frequency) but he's gone for 2-3 weeks each time he goes there... so it feels like he goes there a lot... 

as for my chanel, i think you all are right. my jumbo caviar should be here any day. so after that i may be done with chanel for awhile. i may pick up a reissue flap if i can decide on a neutral color that is not black. i have no idea why almost all my bags are black. i think i'll pick up a new macbook pro and maybe a watch (i'm thinkin cartier, but my family loves rolex.. so we'll see). the remaining will go to my piggy bank which hopefully will fund a cabat someday... 

well okay, i need to finish a couple of things and get some zzz hopefully...


----------



## sbelle

Only have a minute.  Does PP ever come to the chat thread?  Can't remember!  I am in your neck of the woods, PP!  But we are only here for  a 24 hour trip.  Brought dd to visit Duke.  We were going to Wake Forest too, but didn't have time.  We spent the day on campus yesterday and then did a bit of shopping.  I decided we'd go to the only mall that has a Saks.  BUT, I thought Saks used to be a Southpoint or Northpoint or something like that--a mall that was near Chapel Hill/Durham.  We googled it and found Saks was at a mall in Raleigh.    So that's where we went and you know the rest of the story, right?  It is a baby Saks.  They had nothing in the way of bags.  One Valentino, 2 BV's.  I didn't even see any Prada.  They did have an LV boutique, but I wasn't interested.

We are off to some meetings at Duke today, and then back on a plane this afternoon!


----------



## jcoop

^^I don't recall PP being on chat...if so, not often.

ryry, my vote is for the Lanvin---beautiful bag from the pics!

chic...i believe you are making the right choice if you return your reissue

longchamp, i didn't know you lived in ohio either!!!  u like it there?


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> thank you ryry and Longchamp!
> 
> ryry - still love the WOC very much. i just tossed it in my bigger bags so that i don't have to transfer things in and out all the time. it's amazing! i'm not too fond of the miu miu hobo either. i agree with Longchamp about the tessuto sides being the negative on that prada bag, although it's still undeniably a beautiful bag. besides, you have a lot of prada bags, so lanvin will help you diversify. i also agree with Longchamp about the mahina. you will love it! it's a great bag with awesome leather and amazing slouch factor.
> 
> Longchamp & ryry - lol on the stereotypical comments about people in the southwest vs. midwest! i didn't know you live in ohio, Longchamp. my boyfriend works for P&G and travels to cincinnati a lot (well, not in frequency) but he's gone for 2-3 weeks each time he goes there... so it feels like he goes there a lot...
> 
> as for my chanel, i think you all are right. my jumbo caviar should be here any day. so after that i may be done with chanel for awhile. i may pick up a reissue flap if i can decide on a neutral color that is not black. i have no idea why almost all my bags are black. i think i'll pick up a new macbook pro and maybe a watch (i'm thinkin cartier, but my family loves rolex.. so we'll see). the remaining will go to my piggy bank which hopefully will fund a cabat someday...
> 
> well okay, i need to finish a couple of things and get some zzz hopefully...


 
Chic - buying a new watch huh? I've had two rolex watches and although I loved them, I was ready for a change. I had my mind pretty much made up to get the smaller cartier tank, but on Saturday I fell in love with a tag heuer carrera in stainless with diamond dial and bezzel and came home with that.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay...so no one likes the Miu Miu...wtf is wrong with me?? My sister said that the Miu Miu was SOO not me. Bagladee was not fond of it either, not was Alouette. Okay...so the Miu Miu is out. I have the Lanvin on hold as my SA here found it in Chicago.... You are right LC-there was not one other Lanvin left. I didn't even see it on the Barney's website. Are you getting the chocolate one?? ALL because of you and Jill...I am loving this bag! And I also really like the Proenza Schouler PS1 bag....I hate the fact that Barney's is opening in a few months here....ugh!


 
A - glad you decided on this one. I wasn't liking the nylon sides on the Prada and you know that Miu Miu wasn't doing a thing for me. So you liked my east/west black Gucci? I think that bag is still in the lead for my "killer black bag". Nordies has triple points starting Sept 16th so will wait until then and if I don't see anything I like better will probably go with that. Although I keep looking at the black studded bag you tried on at saks. Maybe I have finally had my fill of bags.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> ^^I don't recall PP being on chat...if so, not often.
> 
> ryry, my vote is for the Lanvin---beautiful bag from the pics!
> 
> chic...i believe you are making the right choice if you return your reissue
> 
> longchamp, i didn't know you lived in ohio either!!! u like it there?


 
Yes and no, it definitely meets my needs now. Moved here to go to graduate school at Case Western Reserve University, fell in love, got married and stayed---ARGH that was a long time ago. 

Since my graduate studies were in healthcare, (FNP/CRNA/MBA) helped that I was positioned at the number one hospital in the US--the Cleveland Clinic Foundation.

I love Lake Erie, gets a bad rap, but I live right off the Lake so the dog and I spend A LOT of time down there up until the Lake freezes. And we boat and fish.

The cost of living is low, it is definitely a health care community in Cleveland, it's why most people move here and now they are getting a medical mart, which will attract much more. 

Since no children, we live right in Cleveland--no school to worry about and helps w/ taxes, etc. No I probably wouldn't leave at this time. 

Speaking of NC, Duke and health care seems to keep that triangle in good form. Husband does a lot of multi center trials w/ Duke. 

Also I get out and about a lot since live less than 20 minutes from the airport.  Not unlike me to make a day trip to Chicago to go shopping--sick I know.


----------



## sona

Arnt these bags the fall 09 bags on sale on the saks website?!?! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...29825398&N=1553+306418110&Ns=P_306418110_sort


----------



## Bagladee

sona said:


> Arnt these bags the fall 09 bags on sale on the saks website?!?!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...29825398&N=1553+306418110&Ns=P_306418110_sort


 
They had raised their prices on Prada and it looks like they took them back down to where they were and where NM has them. Not really on sale!


----------



## sona

Oh Ok thanks bagladee, I was wondering why these were on sale and that too by not much


----------



## jcoop

Longchamp, well, sure didn't know you were in Cleveland!  We were there on '05.  DH and I took dd up there to see a doctor that specializes in chronic pancreatitis.  I guess we were there about a week.  Saw Lake Erie and went to the rock n roll hall of fame.  Also, did some shopping at some mall...cannot remember the name.  I do remember there was a Cheesecake Factory there.  

It was a stressful trip so didn't really have watch you call fun.  BUT, we did make the best of it though.  

I think the Chicago day trips sound wonderful!!!  I'd certainly do it if I were there.  

Bagladee, gotta see if I can find a pic of the e/w black gucci.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^LC- My kinda girl on getting on a plane....you and I are both in healthcare, huh?  Although, sounds like you are clinical- and I am in clinical sales (IT and equipment).

Chic-I TOTALLY vote for Cartier- love my Cartier Tank and Roadster...am a big fan of Cartier.  Also have a Rolex, but never wear it.  I have a Baume and Mercier too.  No doubt all time favorite is a my Cartier Tank Francaise...simple, and elegant, and no bling factor.

Bagladee- Yes, I really like the Gucci -actually better than the Gucci hobo I tried on, and better than the studs bag....my vote is for the Gucci...take the stuffing out and it is a GREAT bag.  If I get the Lanvin and don't like it, I am getting that Gucci too...


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop - here is a pic of the gucci. I have been in love with it for a couple months. I just wanted to make sure that it really was the one I wanted since it carries a $2400 price tag.


----------



## jcoop

Nice bag, bagladee!!!  Thank you for posting.  It looks big!  I also like the Lanvin bag ryry is getting...and that longchamp got.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> Nice bag, bagladee!!! Thank you for posting. It looks big! I also like the Lanvin bag ryry is getting...and that longchamp got.


 
It isn't quite as big as it looks. The gal modeling it is about 5'2" and is under 100 lbs. And they didn't take the stuffing out for the pics (hate when they forget to do that). Still haven't pulled the trigger but I think I will soon. Yes, the Lanvin bag is a beauty!


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Longchamp, well, sure didn't know you were in Cleveland! We were there on '05. DH and I took dd up there to see a doctor that specializes in chronic pancreatitis. I guess we were there about a week. Saw Lake Erie and went to the rock n roll hall of fame. Also, did some shopping at some mall...cannot remember the name. I do remember there was a Cheesecake Factory there.
> 
> It was a stressful trip so didn't really have watch you call fun. BUT, we did make the best of it though.
> 
> I think the Chicago day trips sound wonderful!!! I'd certainly do it if I were there.
> 
> Bagladee, gotta see if I can find a pic of the e/w black gucci.


 
Ah sorry to hear about DD, hope everything is okay now. Were you at Rainbow Babies and Children's Hospital or CCF?

Sounds like she has autoimmune pancreatitis?? Does she still have her gallbladder?

My Lanvin won't be availabe until Sept 30th in brown, but ryry's should be here soon--hope she posts pix!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^LC- My kinda girl on getting on a plane....you and I are both in healthcare, huh? Although, sounds like you are clinical- and I am in clinical sales (IT and equipment).
> 
> Chic-I TOTALLY vote for Cartier- love my Cartier Tank and Roadster...am a big fan of Cartier. Also have a Rolex, but never wear it. I have a Baume and Mercier too. No doubt all time favorite is a my Cartier Tank Francaise...simple, and elegant, and no bling factor.
> 
> Bagladee- Yes, I really like the Gucci -actually better than the Gucci hobo I tried on, and better than the studs bag....my vote is for the Gucci...take the stuffing out and it is a GREAT bag. If I get the Lanvin and don't like it, I am getting that Gucci too...


 
IT in healthcare right now is the place to be.  We use EPIC, are you familiar w/ that software--UGH hate it .  The stimulus money, if you can  call it that, has a portion set a side for the EMR. so you're right where the action is.

That  Gucci looks so wide, do you know the width?


----------



## Longchamp

Was hoping Jill would share pix of her Lanvin w/ us !!!!!


----------



## jcoop

Longchamp said:


> Ah sorry to hear about DD, hope everything is okay now. Were you at Rainbow Babies and Children's Hospital or CCF?
> 
> Sounds like she has autoimmune pancreatitis?? Does she still have her gallbladder?
> 
> My Lanvin won't be availabe until Sept 30th in brown, but ryry's should be here soon--hope she posts pix!!!


 
Not autoimmune pancreatitis...from what I know anyway. Chronic pancreatitis is her diagnosis. She had her gall bladder removed along with the puestow procedure done here in Texas. She had been sick off and on for years...just was never properly diagnosed. Finally, at the age of 17 she was diagnosed and had a lengthy hospital visit...that is when the surgery was performed. Made an appt at CCF and so went there a few months later. Not much to do but pain management. That is the part that sucks big time. She has bouts off and on. It has been a year, this month, since she's been *in* the hospital. This has been the most stressful thing our family has had to go through...having a sick child is not easy. DH has been burned so we've had some tough times but with a child----much harder. 

Cannot wait to see the lanvin!!


----------



## jcoop

Bagladee said:


> It isn't quite as big as it looks. The gal modeling it is about 5'2" and is under 100 lbs. And they didn't take the stuffing out for the pics (hate when they forget to do that). Still haven't pulled the trigger but I think I will soon. Yes, the Lanvin bag is a beauty!


 
Yes, I'd like to see it unstuffed as well.  If you get it, you gotta take pics!!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> That Gucci looks so wide, do you know the width?


 
17 X 12 
It is online at saks.com.


----------



## ryrybaby12

jcoop said:


> Not autoimmune pancreatitis...from what I know anyway. Chronic pancreatitis is her diagnosis. She had her gall bladder removed along with the puestow procedure done here in Texas. She had been sick off and on for years...just was never properly diagnosed. Finally, at the age of 17 she was diagnosed and had a lengthy hospital visit...that is when the surgery was performed. Made an appt at CCF and so went there a few months later. Not much to do but pain management. That is the part that sucks big time. She has bouts off and on. It has been a year, this month, since she's been *in* the hospital. This has been the most stressful thing our family has had to go through...having a sick child is not easy. DH has been burned so we've had some tough times but with a child----much harder.
> 
> Cannot wait to see the lanvin!!


Wow!  I am so sorry to hear about your DD- I had no idea.  I can't even imagine what you all have gone through...but especially her pain...

Don't give up- the one thing I have realized and I know LC can attest to this as well, it that as a patient and a mother, friend, father, etc of a patient- you are their advocate-so don't give up as you can go through a ton of doctors and even some of the best of the best (i.e. Cleveland Clinic)- until you find out the underlying cause....

LC- Yes, I am in the midst of all the Am. Recov. and Reinvestment Act as it relates to IT in healthcare, and I am VERY familiar with Epic- 

Right now there are so many questions from execs on what "meaning use" is and the dates for CPOE etc....I know everyone feels like this is the same old thing that happened a while ago with having to have meds bar-coded etc...but things are changing faster with this adminisration.....so, to answer your question, YES, I am glued to what is going on with the stimulus, but also how we help hospitals outside of this where appropriate-busy busy  I love all of it though- as stressful and time-consuming as it is...

Yes, where is Jill with the Lanvin?

Also- did any of you ever own the Chanel Cabas?  I have been eyeing one....but it is DS and may be too much like the Mahina I bought...


----------



## Longchamp

OMG ryry, are we sisters from different mothers or something???

 I've eyed the Mahina for years, but always thought, I wish I had bought the Coco Cabas when it was out, as I like it better and don't want both. Then heard Chanel coming out w/ Cabas soon. So thought better get one quick before the new prices, and just found an almost brand new up for resale and grabbed it. It should be here today or tomorrow, will post pix when it arrives.


----------



## Bagladee

A - where is that Mahina???? Dark silver should be nothing like the gris elephant. Sounds like you really are liking the cabas.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Not autoimmune pancreatitis...from what I know anyway. Chronic pancreatitis is her diagnosis. She had her gall bladder removed along with the puestow procedure done here in Texas. She had been sick off and on for years...just was never properly diagnosed. Finally, at the age of 17 she was diagnosed and had a lengthy hospital visit...that is when the surgery was performed. Made an appt at CCF and so went there a few months later. Not much to do but pain management. That is the part that sucks big time. She has bouts off and on. It has been a year, this month, since she's been *in* the hospital. This has been the most stressful thing our family has had to go through...having a sick child is not easy. DH has been burned so we've had some tough times but with a child----much harder.
> 
> Cannot wait to see the lanvin!!


 
IMO, there is nothing harder one would endure as parents than a chronically ill  child. Your life posts dates and milestones around her illness/prognosis/recovery and steps along the way.

No one can imagine the hardship and pain your family has gone through and the impact on you and your loved ones.

Did you read "My Sister's Keeper?" If you have not, please keep in mind it is a novel/fiction and based on this author's idea of what it would be like to have a chronically ill child and the circumstances surrounding it. But also focuses on the sister who is the live donor for bone marrow and etc.

I read this book while I was in France, and it's hard to put down, finished it in a couple days. You might like it.

Please keep us posted on your DD. I love the CCF, I feel lucky to have them in my backyard and they were rated number 2 or 3 in the country for GI. If you ever want to come again for a second opinion, please let me know.


----------



## sbelle

Ok...I have done really welll cleaning my closet out and trying to sell to raise cabat funds.  I have not even been remotely interested in a new bag ....until today.  Darn that BG and their stupid catalog.


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Ok...I have done really welll cleaning my closet out and trying to sell to raise cabat funds. I have not even been remotely interested in a new bag ....until today. Darn that BG and their stupid catalog.


 Very pretty!


----------



## sbelle

I love the structured yet slouchy look of it...

Here's a picture of me modeling it...


----------



## jcoop

Longchamp said:


> IMO, there is nothing harder one would endure as parents than a chronically ill child. Your life posts dates and milestones around her illness/prognosis/recovery and steps along the way.
> 
> No one can imagine the hardship and pain your family has gone through and the impact on you and your loved ones.
> 
> Did you read "My Sister's Keeper?" If you have not, please keep in mind it is a novel/fiction and based on this author's idea of what it would be like to have a chronically ill child and the circumstances surrounding it. But also focuses on the sister who is the live donor for bone marrow and etc.
> 
> I read this book while I was in France, and it's hard to put down, finished it in a couple days. You might like it.
> 
> Please keep us posted on your DD. I love the CCF, I feel lucky to have them in my backyard and they were rated number 2 or 3 in the country for GI. If you ever want to come again for a second opinion, please let me know.


 
Thanks, longchamp Yes, I've read that book.  I enjoyed reading it as well.  Like you said, hard to put down.  I actually just talked to dd on the phone...she just commented how her body just hurts every morning.  It gets better as the day goes on...usually.


----------



## jcoop

ryrybaby12 said:


> Wow! I am so sorry to hear about your DD- I had no idea. I can't even imagine what you all have gone through...but especially her pain...
> 
> Don't give up- the one thing I have realized and I know LC can attest to this as well, it that as a patient and a mother, friend, father, etc of a patient- you are their advocate-so don't give up as you can go through a ton of doctors and even some of the best of the best (i.e. Cleveland Clinic)- until you find out the underlying cause....
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I realize dh and I have the most important role in all of this.  ryry, thank you for your words.


----------



## jcoop

ssc, are you trying to get me hooked on yet another bag?!!!! 
Love this one bunches! 

where is it online?????  i'm liking it better than the bayswater...do you????


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> ssc, are you trying to get me hooked on yet another bag?!!!!
> Love this one bunches!
> 
> where is it online?????


 


Saks online has it in black.  BG has the brown color in their catalog.

I just love the look.  Omg......it wasn't even tpf that got me going on this one....it was that dang BG catalog.  If you go to the YSL forum they do talk about this bag a bit in the Fall 09 thread.


----------



## Longchamp

Beautiful bag S, thanks for posting.


----------



## Longchamp

ryry... did you see the new color of Mahina??--it's a beauty

borrowed the pix from the LV thread but saw IRL and loves it.

This is the large.


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, i saw that cognac online yesterday...that color is tdf!


----------



## Longchamp

^^Isn't it TDF?   Argh, I can't get it and the Lanvin. The Lanvin is less but have until end of the month to decide as it's available until then. Then have to be good as resort BV coming out in October and going to make a decision on the Cabat then.


----------



## jcoop

^
I love both bags...have not seen the lanvin irl though.  

I do not have a hobo (probably hard to believe) and am thinking along that line now.  ????  I do need to get outside the box just a bit!!!  

Any great ideas that don't break the bank?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh gosh...I just don't know I am loving all of these bags!  LC- what color did you get in the Chanel Cabas?  How much did you pay for it re-sell?  PM me if you can....my seller does not have the internal pouch that goes with it, so I am trying to negotiate fairly.

I LOVE this YSL....holy moly S-you pick awesome bags...need to stay the heck off of TPF...ugh!  AND I LOVE YSL too...


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> ^
> I love both bags...have not seen the lanvin irl though.
> 
> I do not have a hobo (probably hard to believe) and am thinking along that line now. ???? I do need to get outside the box just a bit!!!
> 
> Any great ideas that don't break the bank?


 
Here is a great YSL hobo for $1195 at NM. The also have it in a metallic copper and at saks in the same leather as the bag that ssc0619 posted for $1395.


----------



## sbelle

*Longchamp*, I am so close to pulling the trigger on the YSL.  What is wrong with me???  I was focused.  Trying to sell bags right and left.  I want my cabat, but the minute I see another pretty face.........


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> ryry... did you see the new color of Mahina??--it's a beauty
> 
> borrowed the pix from the LV thread but saw IRL and loves it.
> 
> This is the large.


 
Longchamp, did you happen to see the new Lunar GM? Since I already have the gris elephant in the Mahina I thought maybe the Lunar would be better for me. I had originally thought I liked the acajou, I am really liking this cognac.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^I did see the Lunar, it's nice, just not for me I guess.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *Longchamp*, I am so close to pulling the trigger on the YSL. What is wrong with me??? I was focused. Trying to sell bags right and left. I want my cabat, but the minute I see another pretty face.........


 

I like that YSL in red/brown and black. I'll take any of them. I have to stay focused here... I think.  I know what you mean about another pretty face...I saw the BV you bought through the BV seller, you got a great price, and great bag.

It's either the Lanvin or the LV, but can't get both, if I want the Prada ostrich and the Cabat.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp, I would buy the Mahina over the Lanvin any day. My Mahina is one of my favorite bags and the leather is absolutely to die for. I love how it feels and fits on my shoulder and how it just molds perfectly to the body. And those two new colors are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Here's my Rovere BR 4258 Nylon Jacquard which I love so much, have the same bag in Fumo.


----------



## Longchamp

My new to me, but not new, bought from re seller..Baby Coco Cabas in black


----------



## Longchamp

Then the Rovere sitting w/ her children, the ostrich wallet, zippy wallet and card holder. The red cinch pouch I bought in Paris, but forgot to post.
















Off to big after work party...ah not at work now, but going to party, will catch up w/ you gals later.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> Longchamp, I would buy the Mahina over the Lanvin any day. My Mahina is one of my favorite bags and the leather is absolutely to die for. I love how it feels and fits on my shoulder and how it just molds perfectly to the body. And those two new colors are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


 
Here's my thinking...it's bad. I can get the Mahina next month, next year, well you know the drill. I've been playing w/ them since they came out and haven't purchased it yet, so that tells me something. 

But the Lanvin I can't, if I don't get it now, it won't be around. I have several hobo type bags, so I'm leaning towards the Lanvin because it's a little dressier than the LV.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *Longchamp*, I am so close to pulling the trigger on the YSL. What is wrong with me??? I was focused. Trying to sell bags right and left. I want my cabat, but the minute I see another pretty face.........


 
If I get the YSL, which I love, then no Cabat for me this year, you hear me babe--it's a deal right??? 

I've really been trying to be good w/ this purse thing, I've sold so many bags, I need to keep it up. 

I get to buy the ostrich in my way of thinking because I sold some of my bags to get the fur bag and that deal fell through.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> My new to me, but not new, bought from re seller..Baby Coco Cabas in black


 
I love this bag!  I have often thought I should have gotten one too!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *I've really been trying to be good w/ this purse thing, I've sold so many bags, I need to keep it up. *
> 
> .


 
You have been good!!  I am trying to follow your good example, and I did for a whole week!!!!! (if you don't count the argyle)


----------



## Longchamp

LOL, you make me laugh S. I've made my mind up, no YSL for me, I'll live vicariously through you.   

Now I'm late, have to run, will catch up w/ you later tonight.


----------



## sbelle

Sounds good!  Later tonight....

But for now I'll post what I was thinking.   I think you must not detour from your plan of the ostrich and the cabat.  You worked so hard to put yourself in the right position for them.  And they are both bags I think you'll hang onto for a long time.

BUT....I wouldn't be surprised if we see a couple other bags that we love before you actually are able to get your ostrich and cabat.  Keep focused and don't let us lead you down the wrong path....


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Then the Rovere sitting w/ her children, the ostrich wallet, zippy wallet and card holder. The red cinch pouch I bought in Paris, but forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to big after work party...ah not at work now, but going to party, will catch up w/ you gals later.


 
Longchamp - I love your goodies - especially the ostrich pieces!!! The green is absolutely lovely. Can't wait to see Joanna's pics of the new ostrich bags!


----------



## sbelle

I love those ostrich accessories too!!  The color is gorgeous!!


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, loving the ostrich!!!!  love the color as well!  hope you are having fun at the after work party!


----------



## sbelle

Not that any of us needs this information, but I happened to call BG to enquire about the caramel colored YSL bag that I posted below (post #800)

They didn't have any in the store, so the SA called the buyer who said.....that no one has that color right now and won't until November.  YSL had a problem with the color of the leather and it had to be sent back.  Not that any of us were really going to buy it because we are all either done with buying for the year or saving our pennies/selling our bags to finance other other bags.


----------



## jcoop

^
thanks for that info, ssc....i love that color...wonder what went wrong with the leather?...

bagladee, i went and checked out (online) the new ysl hobo...i like it but prefer gold hw...plus, i want plenty of shoulder room ---  i like your jc mandah...what is the shoulder room like on it???


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> ^
> thanks for that info, ssc....i love that color...wonder what went wrong with the leather?...
> 
> bagladee, i went and checked out (online) the new ysl hobo...i like it but prefer gold hw...plus, i want plenty of shoulder room --- i like your jc mandah...what is the shoulder room like on it???


 
You must mean my Malenas - one in gray and one in cocoa. They shoulder room is great. I love the bag - it is very stiff and structured. No clouch factor in this one.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> ^
> thanks for that info, ssc....i love that color...wonder what went wrong with the leather?...
> 
> bagladee, i went and checked out (online) the new ysl hobo...i like it but prefer gold hw...plus, i want plenty of shoulder room --- i like your jc mandah...what is the shoulder room like on it???


 
Party was fun, home now. Was just saying to SSC the shoulder drop on the YSL's look iffy to be worn as shoulder bag. 

My rule of thumb is 6 if summer and no sweater or coat and 8 if winter w/ sweater and coat and will fit comfortably. Saks is listing handles as 5 inch drop. 

But thinking you don't have to worry about sweater and coat, and hats and boots, and gloves and scarves, and maybe even long underwear *jcoop*, so may not need to worry!!!

That's the downside of Lake Erie--lake effect snow.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Sounds good! Later tonight....
> 
> But for now I'll post what I was thinking. I think you must not detour from your plan of the ostrich and the cabat. You worked so hard to put yourself in the right position for them. And they are both bags I think you'll hang onto for a long time.
> 
> BUT....I wouldn't be surprised if we see a couple other bags that we love before you actually are able to get your ostrich and cabat. Keep focused and don't let us lead you down the wrong path....


 
Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'm done until I decide on the Cabat. Even sent out 3 more bags today....just in case I get weak in the knees.

OMG love the seesaw, kind of feel like that right now!!!


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> longchamp, loving the ostrich!!!! love the color as well! hope you are having fun at the after work party!


 
Thanks *jcoop/bagladee/and ssc0619 *I love those ostrich pieces and the prices were good. Not sure she has any left, but you can always try.


----------



## Beach Bum

hey guys!
ive been swamped with the baby lately...new nanny starting this week though...as soon as i get a few mins this week..Ill take pics of the TDF Lanvin bag,and Prada skirt i also got!I promise!


----------



## Angel77

Hi babes, 

I'm a complete novice when it comes to PRADA. But am really contemplating to get one in the future. 

May I check with you all experienced gals, "How do you identify an authentic PRADA Bag? Such as, does it comes with an authenticity card or the logo has to be in certain font or does the interior of the bag comes with a serial number etc??? 

Thanks!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ It's not like chanel, no serial numbers. There are "cards" w/ the bag that list the style name and number w/ a bar cade and SKU, not alwasy reproduced accurately in fake bags.

As far as telltale signs of fake w/ the logo/leather/stitching etc--that takes a lot of looking at the bags over years.  There are two gals in our AT (Autheticate this) thread for Prada that are *outstanding*. They will look at the bag you are interested in and give you feedback.

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-480635-95.html


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^I love the Fumo bag LC- or is that the brown one from Joanna?  She said your bag is a lot like my Talco and Etrusco hobo in Cervo Antik...  I like the Ostrich pieces too...


----------



## Longchamp

^^ That's the new Rovere color, but have the Fumo also, in love w/ these nylon bags that I paid about 800 for each. 

Handles are long enough for easy shoulder carry and the long strap is long enough for cross body carry.


----------



## alouette

S - that truly is an INCREDIBLE Prada you have.  I love it.  Is it only offered at the boutiques?


----------



## sbelle

*Alouette*--are you talking to me?  Which bag?  Are you talking about the YSL bag I am modeling here?









LOL--I started thinking you were talking to another S, but I don't see another one!!


----------



## alouette

^haha!  yep, talking to LC, sorry.  It gets confusing doesn't it?

btw, you look stunning!!!!   I LOVE that YSL bag.  It's on my hit list but I'm only wishing at this point since I need more big bags atm.  sigh


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> ^
> 
> btw, you look stunning!!!!  I LOVE that YSL bag. It's on my hit list but I'm only wishing at this point since I need more big bags atm. sigh


 
I really don't post modeling pictures because all of mine look that good.  I don't want to show off.


----------



## Bagladee

So I talked to my SA at Nordstom this morning and found out that they had the black Prada stamped bag we were talking about this morning. I just had to head for the mall. She had BL0505 which is a bit smaller and more east west than the BR4305 on styledrops.com. The bag is gorgeous. I didn't buy it because I wasn't sure about the sizes and thought maybe I would want the bigger one. Here is it on SA - not a great pic. I am also including the bag that she tells me is the hottest bag for Nordstrom this season. It is the saffiano and nylon bag.

And last but not least, my purchase today. My first ever YSL. It is a gorgeous color. It looks gray and brown but the gray can take on an olivey color. It is leather and suede stamped croc. I love it! And the best part - I got this $2295 bag for $909!!!!


----------



## sbelle

b*agladee*-- Beautiful new bag!  Beautiful price!!






Is that the same size saffiano and nylon as Sienna is carrying?  It looks bigger.  Enquiring minds want to know.










Ok, I can see Sienna's is smaller







but Eva is carrying the same size









I like Sienna's the best.


----------



## jcoop

bagladee, what did you think of the vitello lux leather on that black bag?  Tell us to what degree the structure is...bit slouchy too?????

Thanks for posting those pics!!!  Your new YSL is very nice!  Love the color/colors of it.


----------



## sbelle

*Longchamp*--I borrowed this from the YSL thread. You can't have this bag, but look at this clip of it being modeled. I think it will fit over the shoulder. See how it slouches in the middle.


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0436217720705&omnPageName=VVC Fall 09 v popup







I am so getting this bag if it makes me look like her!  But seriously, my problem is that I want the caramel color in BG's catalog, but according to BG it won't be available until November because of a problem YSL had with the leather (the color).


----------



## Longchamp

Just got home. *A*, yes that is a boutique only bag BR 4258 Rovere and Fumo.

*Bagladee*, your YSL is a beauty and what a great price, makes it even better!!!  Congrats 

There was a cervo/tessuto handbag in Paris that was gorgeous, it is not like anything I've seen here and had it in my hot little hands, went to another boutique, came back and gone. Have talked to Joanna about it and she doesn't have it, but nothing like I've seen so far....not sure I like the Saffiano/nylon bags so far. 

*ssc0619*, I do like that YSL,  but have decided not enough to derail my other purchases.  Are you sure you're liking the handle?? Something about all the hardware on the handle I'm not sure I'm liking.  What do you think? But you're right about the slouch, think it would fit over the shoulder.  LOL, I like all your hints to me that I can't have the bag...Go for the caramel if you get it, it's the most luxurious of them all. 

Someone mentioned not liking the Prada stamp on the Vitello Lux, and think I might agree.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> bagladee, what did you think of the vitello lux leather on that black bag? Tell us to what degree the structure is...bit slouchy too?????
> 
> Thanks for posting those pics!!! Your new YSL is very nice! Love the color/colors of it.


 
jcoop - the leather is beautiful. It doesn't look like a treatment that would be problematic. It just has a bit of a sheen to it. I loved it!!!! I pulled all of the stuffing out of it and put my stuff in and the bottom gave way a bit but really not much of a slouch factor. This smaller bag has only the one compartment with zipper. The bigger one has a zipper compartment on each side and those two snap to close the center. I think Trish was wrong on the style number though. I think the bag is a BL0605. Styledrops.com has both sizes. Trish's small is $1795. I tried on the Gucci again while I was in there and there were several gals in there and so I asked them what they thought. They all had different comment but all agreed that the Prada was more "professional" looking. So ladies it depends on if you want to look professional.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *ssc0619*, I do like that YSL, but have decided not enough to derail my other purchases. Are you sure you're liking the handle?? *Something about* *all the hardware on the handle I'm not sure I'm liking*. What do you think?


 
I totally agree.  That is the one thing that I am not sure about.  I really would like to see it irl--of course living where I do makes it a challenge.  So I may just have to order one to check it out!




I just occurred to me that *ryrybaby* just bought a bag with this same hardware on the handle.  *ryry*--do you have any issues on the hardware on the handle?


----------



## sbelle

Where is *chic*?


----------



## jcoop

I believe chic is very busy with work.  We miss you, chic!

bagladee, thank you for letting me know about the prada stamped leather.  This bag is calling my name...LOUDLY!!   My sa at NM says they bought this bag in grey and cognac.  I think I would want the dark brown one in the larger size.  bagladee, did you prefer the larger one?

ssc, you've got to let us know if you order the ysl...I really do like that bag.  Wonder if the closure will be easy?


----------



## waverine

the stamped bag is gorgeous..... but a little too big for my liking....
i like the size that Sienna is carrying.....


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--

I see 4 potential issues with the YSL bag.


1)* closure* - as you have questioned

I had this Fendi that I hated.






one of the reasons was a closure issue. It had a closure that looks similar to this YSL bag. The Fendi could not be closed easily with one hand and if you didn't close it, the top part clanked against the bottom part.  I used this bag once for a couple days and thought I would lose my mind.

 (some would say my mind was lost well before that day). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I need to see the YSL irl to make sure that it isn't the same problem. 


2) *Hardware on the handle*

Longchamp questioned the hardware on the handle. I want to see it irl, because it bothers me a bit too.* Ryry* can pipe in here because she bought the braided roadie which has the same hardware.


3) *Where does handle attach*? 

I have a Muse II and the handle attaches on the flap. It makes it awkward opening and shutting bag.









This post from a YSL thread discusses it and resolves it.



alisonanna said:


> My only comment after seeing this bag IRL (and it IS gorgeous!) is that they fixed the handle issue of the Muse 2 (that the handle attaches to the front flap and makes it necessary to use 2 hands to open and close the bag), but by securing the handles to the body of the bag on this new style, they made a rather small opening for accessing your things. But, as usual, it's probably worth dealing with for the sake of fashion!


 

4) *bag opening looks small*.

I can't get the picture to post, but the opening does look more narrow than the bag itself and a potential irritation. However this post from a YSL thread discusses that issue.




gchandler5 said:


> The opening is a little small, but I didn't find it to be a big problem. You could still easily get a large wallet, etc... in there. Also, there is the handy exterior zipped pocket in the rear and the other smaller opening on the front.


 




So, in summary, with all these issues, I feel like further investigation is necessary. Since I do not live anywhere near a store that would carry YSL, I am going to have to take the plunge and order it. Strictly for investigational purposes you understand.


----------



## sbelle

further to above post...

I did get a picture of the inside...

see how narrow it looks?


----------



## jcoop

^Strictly for investigational purposes you understand. 

ssc, you are a hoot!!!!! :lolots:

I really despise small openings to bags.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay- so I was not allowed to bring the bag home yet because I am waiting for double points and will have it next week- but the handle is just like a "hook"- the handle is REALLY comfy, and it "hooks" onto the base of the bag- I love the handle actually, but was not looking for anything "not" to buy the bag because I absolutely adore it.  

It is a very basic handle- the silver hardware is on the bottom and that is it??  Not sure what y'all mean about the hardware.  I know the flap bag has the handle on the top of the bag....hope it is more user friendly than the Muse Two, as I loved and owned that bag, but it was a major PAIN....


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^ Oh, the small opening would make me mad- serioulsy will not work.  The hobo is NOT like that at all.

I would worry about the leather on the bag- remember all the issues with the Besace- looks like similar leather.  They have smooth leather on the hobo- and the braided one I got has smoother leather which was a big deal to me.  I saw the other leather and it did remind me of the Besace black bag which has "bubbling" problems- I think Cosmopolitan and quite a few others had the problem....


----------



## Longchamp

^^Was worried the same thing about the leather, that would be why I shy away from it, but otherwise it's a beautiful bag.

And jcoop mentioned grey and cognac. Someone over at the YSL thread posted a tiny pix of a RED bag, is that the cognac?? It's a beauty. Is the official name of the brown caramel?

Ah ssc, you deserve some kind of award for all the work you did looking into this bag for us!!

Woo Hoo Braided Roadie  ryry, love that bag too, please post pix over here so we  can oogle over it!!! Please/please


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, I was talking about the prada stamped bag that was coming in grey and cognac


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--when was the leather problem with the besace?  I don't remember the timing on that because that wasn't a bag I wanted.  Was it just last season?

*longchamp*--imagine if I put the effort around my house that I do investigating a bag for tpf!


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> longchamp, I was talking about the prada stamped bag that was coming in grey and cognac


 
Oops guess I read too fast, like I type too fast---


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay- so I was not allowed to bring the bag home yet because I am waiting for double points and will have it next week- but the handle is just like a "hook"- the handle is REALLY comfy, and it "hooks" onto the base of the bag- I love the handle actually, but was not looking for anything "not" to buy the bag because I absolutely adore it.
> 
> It is a very basic handle- the silver hardware is on the bottom and that is it?? Not sure what y'all mean about the hardware.


 
I guess my worry was related to how the hardware would hold up--

will scratch easily?
lol-- will the leather stay inside the silver ends? (coming from many Chanel issues with straps I am always focused on what can go wrong with a strap!)
will those holes on the top of the bag that the hooks go in come off the top of the bag?? (again Chanel paranoia)
I guess a lot of this we won't know until someone has a bag and uses it.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *ryry*--when was the leather problem with the besace? I don't remember the timing on that because that wasn't a bag I wanted. Was it just last season?
> 
> *longchamp*--imagine if I put the effort around my house that I do investigating a bag for tpf!


 
I don't know when the leather problem was either, but couple gals posted about it at YSL, sure you saw.

I've been looking closer at the handle attachment of the flap bag and may be not be as cumersome as I first thought. Looks like it would not clink and twist like some attachments like that can do.

I'm going to Saks Saturday, they have the black, will let you know what I find out.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^ Oh, the small opening would make me mad- serioulsy will not work. The hobo is NOT like that at all.


 
*ryry*--one thing I wasn't sure about with the hobo is that the top seems a good deal more narrow than the bottom.  Is this true?  It may just be the way it hangs.  But I always have trouble with bags that are wider at the bottom--it is almost the same issue as the narrow top of the flap.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I don't know when the leather problem was either, but couple gals posted about it at YSL, sure you saw.
> 
> I've been looking closer at the handle attachment of the flap bag and may be not be as cumersome as I first thought. Looks like it would not clink and twist like some attachments like that can do.
> 
> I'm going to Saks Saturday, they have the black, will let you know what I find out.


 

YES  --scouting report!!!   

You're not going to Beechwood are you?  I doubt they would have it based on what I saw this summer.

I agree about the clinking potential too.  I had that Fendi that clinked and I wanted to throw it against the wall.  I sold it instead.  I felt guilty even selling it because I hated it so much.  Somebody bought it though!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> YES --scouting report!!!
> 
> You're not going to Beechwood are you? I doubt they would have it based on what I saw this summer.
> 
> I agree about the clinking potential too. I had that Fendi that clinked and I wanted to throw it against the wall. I sold it instead. I felt guilty even selling it because I hated it so much. Somebody bought it though!


 
Saw your post about  Beachwood, think you missed something when you were there. They have a huge Gucci and YSL section!!!

Talked to them, they have the bag.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Saw your post about Beachwood, think you missed something when you were there. They have a huge Gucci and YSL section!!!
> 
> Talked to them, they have the bag.


 

YEA!!!!!  I am glad they have it.  I can't wait for your report!

I definitely might have missed something.  I thought they only had about 5-6 YSL bags.  They were on one side of a set of shelves outside of the Prada room.  They had the studded easy bag which I just love.


----------



## jcoop

styledrops isn't showing they have the dark brown prada stamp bag today


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Argh, but I bet they could get it. Not sure I would order from them if you can get it in the states though jcoop.

GTG, work gave me luxury of letting me take call from home, and have to go now, will check in late tonight. 

Don't buy anything w/o me!!!!


----------



## jcoop

I really had rather not buy from them...but I WANT that bag!!!!!

Glad you had a lil time at home on call...I guess you got a call and off you go!

I'm heading out of town this afternoon...will try and check in here when I can.  I will miss you girlies. 

I won't buy anything w/o ya!!!  promise


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> I believe chic is very busy with work. We miss you, chic!
> 
> bagladee, thank you for letting me know about the prada stamped leather. This bag is calling my name...LOUDLY!!  My sa at NM says they bought this bag in grey and cognac. I think I would want the dark brown one in the larger size. bagladee, did you prefer the larger one?
> 
> ssc, you've got to let us know if you order the ysl...I really do like that bag. Wonder if the closure will be easy?


 
jcoop - the dark brown one looks beautiful in the pics on styledrops.com. I only saw the black IRL. In truth even though I am looking for a black bag, the dark brown is the prettiest IMO. I only tried on the BL0605 (or BL0505) and think I would probably want the bigger on (BR4305). Trish didn't have that one so didn't get to try it out. I would think maybe the bigger one would have a little more slouch.

Joanna is having her buyer look at it. They don't have it in any size but she said not to worry about the finish. It is a polished smooth calf.

We have the grand opening of NM here next Friday and I am hoping to see the satchel bag that SSC is drooling over. I am still looking for the killer black bag. Arti just bought the hidden chain roadie in black and I am dying to see that one.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> styledrops isn't showing they have the dark brown prada stamp bag today


 
Maybe it was RN that had it.


----------



## ryrybaby12

SSC and Longchamp- I had the Besace in dark grey croc and recently sold it.  I did no t buy the black but read all about the issues back in January/February.  I think Alouette had it, and I know Cosmo had the black and another guy on YSL thread had that color- I think all of them had issues with bubbling...so not sure.  Maybe they re-treated it to make it more durable??

The hobo opening is HUGE and is not much more narrow then the rest of the bag....this bag is a great throw on bag...and now have to decide between this and the Lanvin- but I REALLY love this YSL- my SA said he thinks I will ALSO LOVE the Lanvin- don't need both....ugh.


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*,

Thanks for the info.  If those the bubbling issues are that recent, then I can't imagine they've been able to correct it.  Sigh.





I found the YSL thread that discusses the issue and it actually relates to the straps not staying sealed.  When they talk about bubbly leather they are describing the texture of the leather, not a defect.

Here's the thread..

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...g-problems-my-bubbly-black-besace-419094.html


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Thanks!!  I didn't remember the specifics...  That EXACT same thing happen to my Chanel Lockit Tote.....ugh.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is another one...talking about the rubbing of the leather:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...e-leather-besace-has-started-peel-441096.html

This is what I meant....


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ reading these posts about the leather and strap puts the kabosh on the bag for me. Thanks for the links A.

The YSL is more of a throw on bag than the Lanvin don't you think?? That Lanvin is going to be a beauty...think about it!!


----------



## chic02latz

i'm checkin in... i'm debating if i should get 2 hrs of sleep or just stay up. it's been a busy week (got about 7 hours of sleep total since monday). thanks for missing me *ssc* and *jcoop*!

i had my tPF withdrawals and just have to check in here  and y'all have pages and pages for me to catch up, i tried to skim through the pages... a lot of good stuff!! sorry if i miss anybody...

*jcoop* - sorry to hear about your DD. i think it's great that your family stays strong for her. it sounds like you're getting a prada bag. i still have to look up the pictures of that bag... i may have missed something... or maybe the pics are from another thread. i will have to check it out.

*ryry & Longchamp* - funny you two were talking about EPIC. i had a tollgate meeting with corporate yesterday morning... and that came up in my "research/studying" session the day before - an off-site check printing system for our client (A&H, long-term care, and life insurance business)... amazing things that i learn every day from you all tPFers

*Longchamp* - love your tessuto bag and your ostrich collection. i don't NEED a card case (as the firm gave us one already), but i WANT it from time to time.. (our card holder is somewhat masculine-looking) and yours is so pretty that it reminds me again that i NEED one 

*Bagladee* - love the YSL hobo that you posted (roady, i think?) i always have my love for YSL (and prada too of course). and you got a steal with that muse. a great bag at an awesome price - can't beat that! any chance that your SA still has any? 

*ssc* - amazing research that you've done with all the bags. we're all grateful for your effort.. you took some awesome mod pics too, btw!!! lol! i love the YSL flap bag that you posted too. i don't really like the small opening though. i also have a muse 2 and i don't carry it as much as my other YSL bags - the handle/flap is too much work... it seems like this time they try to fix that problem, but then the opening is smaller... lol on your "order for trials" - let us know what you find out!!! much appreciated effort! 

*ryry* - are you keeping your DS reissue? i'm leaning towards keeping mine now. wtf is wrong with me? but it's been greeting me in the early AM's that i came home in the past few days, and late at night, it's kinda nice to see something with a lil bit of 'bling' i guess... we'll see if i have some sense after i get some sleep (i don't know when that's going to be).

i'm freaking out as i can't find 6 of my bags! maybe i'm tired or i need to look elsewhere, but i have not carried these particular ones since college days... so i was thinking about selling them. the problem is, i haven't seen them since i moved to this apartment, and never really thought of using those bags... so never even realized they're not here... ah i may have to search for them in normal hours... i hope they'll turn up, as some of them were gifts from my aunts and parents (that's why i haven't sold them)... but i haven't used them in a couple of years... so you all think it's okay to sell these "gifts"???

anyways, anybody has any fun plans for the long weekend?


----------



## luvprada

Bagladee - great price on your new bag - congrats!  Can't wait for the opening of Neiman's.  

Was at Saks at South Coast Plaza and they had some styles I had not seen before but talked myself out of looking too close as I am waiting to see what Neimans has.

The Prada store at South Coast Plaza doesn't open until Spring 

The new black tote I bought a week ago went on my trip with me.  It got more compliments than some of the fancier Prada's I've carried.  It turned out to be great for travel


----------



## sbelle

I am carrying my black studded bag today and I am loving it.  It is soft and lightweight and collapses jsut the right amount so doesn't lose it's shape completely.  It is heaven.

*Longchamp*--what is the lining of your studded bag from Paris?  This bag of mine has a light pink lining which could be leather or psuedo leather.  I asked about the lining in 3 different stores and they all swore it is leather.  But as we know sometimes the SA is the last to know.  One store they called the manager over and the manager swore it was leather.




btw longchamp I hope you are that YSL scouting trip for us.  I could use some intell on that bag.


----------



## sbelle

*chic*--glad you are hanging in there.  Sounds like you are working way too hard.  Hope you get some rest this weekend!


----------



## sbelle

Still waiting on news from *longchamp*'s YSL scouting trip. 







*longchamp*, it's hard to believe you would have anything else to do on a holiday weekend, except come back and report to us!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Still waiting on news from *longchamp*'s YSL scouting trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *longchamp*, it's hard to believe you would have anything else to do on a holiday weekend, except come back and report to us!


 
Me too S - waiting patiently. I really like that bag in black. i don't think the opening would bother me. I'm anxious to see ryry's hidden chain bag too!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> Me too S - waiting patiently. I really like that bag in black. i don't think the opening would bother me. I'm anxious to see ryry's hidden chain bag too!


 
I agree on the opening.  The bag looks pretty wide, so I would think the more narrow opening would still be big enough!


Ok I just looked at Saks.com for the width measurement and it is 14 inches wide.  Not as wide as I thought.  So I guess we really need *longchamp's* report.


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> I agree on the opening. The bag looks pretty wide, so I would think the more narrow opening would still be big enough!
> 
> 
> Ok I just looked at Saks.com for the width measurement and it is 14 inches wide. Not as wide as I thought. So I guess we really need *longchamp's* report.


 
I think saks.com misses the boat with descriptions a lot. My SA said this is one of her favorite bags of the season. She thinks it is the perfect size and when I talked to her on Friday, Nordstrom only had 6 left.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> I think saks.com misses the boat with descriptions a lot. My SA said this is one of her favorite bags of the season. She thinks it is the perfect size and when I talked to her on Friday, Nordstrom only had 6 left.


 

Both Saks and NM do a terrible job at descrtipion.  If I order something and return it I often note on the return reason that the return could have been prevented if the descriptions/measurements were more accurate.

I agree with your SA!



bagladee--Can you pm your Nordstrom SA's contact information?  The Nordstroms I shop with the most doesn't carry high end designers and I would love a contact at a Nordstrom's that does.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Interesting on this bag- Nordies only has six left?  Many Nordstroms don't sell YSL, so maybe they have low inventory- this bag will be around, especially in black.

My Saks SA said it is coming in a few colors....should get to Saks i the next week or so, so will let you know, and will try to take pics if I can...

Bagladee- what color did your Nordies get?  Is this going to be your black bag?  Still no Mahina- looks like something happened with my shipment so they are "re-sending"


----------



## Gingerstar

LVLux said:


> Just arrived at my doorstop yesterday-Love em! Prada Motorcycle boot! I don't see a Prada shoe clubhouse but wanted to share my excitement ! The quality of the leather is rich!


 

I got mine a couple days ago and I love them!!!!


----------



## luvprada

Nordstrom advertised a Chanel bag in their catalog.  It was a gorgeous hobo.  My MIL called to find out about getting one.  There were only 5 in all of Nordstroms and they were not getting anymore.  They already had sold the 5 and had a waitlist if one of those fell though.  Sometimes they do get limited items in.


----------



## luvprada

Gingerstar said:


> I got mine a couple days ago and I love them!!!!


 
Pictures?


----------



## sbelle

Have y'all seen the new VIP purse organizers? Ok, they are pricey, but I would love to see one. They are leather and they look oh so nice.







I have a regular VIP, a Chameleon, and some other one that I don't remember. My VIP was by far the most expensive, but it is my favorite.


----------



## Longchamp

Okay, just got home from Troy/Somerset Mall. I saw the bag. 

Handles--look like they'll be fine- don't think the leather will be a problem coming loose. You  can hold the bag and swing it back and forth, that's how loose the handles are attached.

Handle drop--Tight squeeze w/ winter coat I'm sure--may be uncomfortable ride up in the armpit, no matter what your size. But that doesn't bother me, like hand held bags

Opening--Not small, easy in and out. You can open the bag and then it's almost like an accordian,  can open it wider. 

Closure--not the easiest bag to open.

Leather--Can't say, never had a YSL bag.

All in all the bag was beauty.  But for the most part it's a black bag, only color I saw. When I asked Diane about the leather, she said they will refund your money if it has problems. I'm sure it will fly off the shelves.  Not liking all the silver hardware on the handle. 

I saw the stingray Roady--now that was a cool bag.  But very generous at the bottom.

All department stores are only ordering a few bags of every designer this season as they expect lower sales and do not want extra inventory. So if you want the bag, grab it.


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> Nordstrom advertised a Chanel bag in their catalog. It was a gorgeous hobo. My MIL called to find out about getting one. There were only 5 in all of Nordstroms and they were not getting anymore. They already had sold the 5 and had a waitlist if one of those fell though. Sometimes they do get limited items in.


 
Only Nordies in the Pacific NW sells high end designer bags, so all their bags would be at one store.


Oops meant to add in thread above, think the Roady handle will easily slip off the shoulder. Since it's not the normal O ring attached to the bag.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Have y'all seen the new VIP purse organizers? Ok, they are pricey, but I would love to see one. They are leather and they look oh so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a regular VIP, a Chameleon, and some other one that I don't remember. My VIP was by far the most expensive, but it is my favorite.


 
Aren't VIP's short for Very Intelligent Pocket? I think they're made in France as I see them all the time over there, but thought they were nylon.  I haven't seen the leather version.


----------



## ryrybaby12

S- did you see the chain roady?  Did the Stingray have the cool handle?  I am not sure if I saw this bag or not...is it silvery looking?  If yes, then I totally saw it, and like it too!


----------



## Longchamp

There was a bag w/ a stingray handle, and then there was a stingray bag.  Does that make sense? Not sure what you mean by Chain Roady?  Did you try these bags A?  Am afraid stuff might fall into the deep abyss and you'll never find anything.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Sorry- the one with the chain that lines the outside of the Roady hobo?  It is the one that is modeled on some of the celebs?  Any way, you are right about the "hole"....did you like the satchel better?  Still thinking the Lanvin??  I am getting mine by next Friday, so need to decide between that and the YSL...don't need both!


----------



## Longchamp

I didn't see the chain Roady, but it might have sold already.  I like the satchel better than the Roady.  My brown Lanvin won't be available until September 30th, cuz I held out for the brown, I'm on charge send for it.

But just from the pix, I know probably not the wisest, I liked it more than any bag I saw today.

I think you're going to love the Lanvin, but the handle is somewhat delicate.  Did you get the Mahina? Now that's a great everyday bag for you I think.   I know mahina is a deep bag, but the Roady...don't know just didn't like it.


----------



## ryrybaby12

S!!!  What??  My SA keeps saying the same thing...said I will LOVE the Lanvin...okay, guess I will see this week!

My darn Mahina is coming next week...some delivery issues....in any event, I am so ready for that bag!  Are you getting one?

How is the lovely Chanel Cabas?


----------



## Longchamp

Maybe later on the Mahina, love the new colors.  OMG A, I love the Chanel Cabas. I've been keeping my eyes and ears open for one for you, and a friend of mine thinks she has one coming in week after next, will let you know!!!!

Off to bed, chat w/ you in am.


----------



## ryrybaby12

G-night, and please let me know about your friend and her potential bag coming in..... and my next purchase


----------



## sbelle

Excellent work *longchamp!*  So you did go to Troy!  Did you see any other bags that you really loved?  

The flap sounds really nice.  But,

The strap over a winter coat will be an issue here
The closure sounds like an issue for me.  That Fendi of mine that I sold had closure issues and it really, really irritated me.
The questionable leather might still be an issue
That stingray roady looks interesting.  Not the handle one, the faux stingray body one.  The pictures make it look a little blah but I've been seeing people that really like it.  I know you were worried about the generous bottom (I worry about mine all the time), did you like the look of the leather?

VIP (like you said - Very Intelligent Pocket) is made in France. I have a plastic one that I got from NM.  The plastic ones are $60 I think, so the price turns most people off.  I love mine.  It is much nicer than my chameleon.  I am thinking that the leather one might be worth a try.  I think the price is just over $100--would make a good Christmas gift!



Btw, deloresmia just posted a beautiful ottone/karung medium cabat that BH just got.  It's really pretty.  I imagine it costs more than my car.


----------



## luvprada

Longchamp said:


> Only Nordies in the Pacific NW sells high end designer bags, so all their bags would be at one store.



Yes Downtown Seattle sells Chanel and Bellevue sells Prada.

The hobo that sold apparently was a special design made for Nordstrom so only 5 available anywhere.


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada - did you get the invite to shop early and have breakfast and mimosas at the bravern shops on Saturday?


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Excellent work *longchamp!* So you did go to Troy! Did you see any other bags that you really loved?
> 
> 
> That stingray roady looks interesting. Not the handle one, the faux stingray body one. The pictures make it look a little blah but I've been seeing people that really like it. I know you were worried about the generous bottom (I worry about mine all the time), did you like the look of the leather?
> 
> VIP (like you said - Very Intelligent Pocket) is made in France. I have a plastic one that I got from NM. The plastic ones are $60 I think, so the price turns most people off. I love mine. It is much nicer than my chameleon. I am thinking that the leather one might be worth a try. I think the price is just over $100--would make a good Christmas gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, deloresmia just posted a beautiful ottone/karung medium cabat that BH just got. It's really pretty. I imagine it costs more than my car.


 
Ah going over to look at the Cabat. Like I said over there if the resort purple is so dark almost looks black, I THINK that's the medium I'm going to get. I'm still pondering if I want nappa, will have no structure at all.

There is a bag that we haven't talked about, have pix will show you soon, just need to copy it and post.

I wasn't a fan of any of the YSL bags, they are lovely. But you know how it is, I want it to scream, "you must have me", and that didn't happen.  But can see how it would for others.

*ssc0619--*where did you find VIP's in leather?? I would love to see them. TIA   OH MY GAWD--just re read your post and got the generous bottom pun!!! You're too funny!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I wasn't a fan of any of the YSL bags, they are lovely. But you know how it is, I want it to scream, "you must have me", and that didn't happen. But can see how it would for others.



Not even the roady flap bag?  The pictures make it look so gorgeous!











Longchamp said:


> *ssc0619--*where did you find VIP's in leather?? I would love to see them.


 
Actually I saw it in the latest NM gift catalog.  Then I went online and looked at them.  Unfortunately they only have that one picture.  I was interested based on the fact that I really do like my nylon one--it's a step up from the others.  

On the one hand I think a leather one would be really neat, on the other hand one the thing I like about the nylon is that I don't worry about dirt/pen marks etc.  

I'll probably end up ordering one to check it out!


----------



## Longchamp

Ah going to check it out myself.

The roady flap bag was lovely. Not liking the handle, but it's a lovely bag.  Maybe it's that I have my eye on too many other bags right now.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Ah going to check it out myself.
> 
> The roady flap bag was lovely. Not liking the handle, but it's a lovely bag. *Maybe it's that I have my eye on too many other bags right now*.


 
You know that I don't have that problem.


----------



## Quigs

ssc0619 said:


> Excellent work *longchamp!*  So you did go to Troy!  Did you see any other bags that you really loved?
> 
> The flap sounds really nice.  But,
> 
> The strap over a winter coat will be an issue here
> The closure sounds like an issue for me.  That Fendi of mine that I sold had closure issues and it really, really irritated me.
> The questionable leather might still be an issue
> That stingray roady looks interesting.  Not the handle one, the faux stingray body one.  The pictures make it look a little blah but I've been seeing people that really like it.  I know you were worried about the generous bottom (I worry about mine all the time), did you like the look of the leather?
> 
> VIP (like you said - Very Intelligent Pocket) is made in France. I have a plastic one that I got from NM.  The plastic ones are $60 I think, so the price turns most people off.  I love mine.  It is much nicer than my chameleon.  I am thinking that the leather one might be worth a try.  I think the price is just over $100--would make a good Christmas gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, deloresmia just posted a beautiful ottone/karung medium cabat that BH just got.  It's really pretty.  I imagine it costs more than my car.



I just looked up the VIP on Neiman's website.  The leather ones are $165 and the two styles available in nylon are priced at $60 & $65.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah S, check out today's purseblog--

http://www.purseblog.com/


----------



## jcoop

longchamp, I saw the ysl flap on the blog...

i really do like that bag but I would prefer gold hw and am unsure on the closure

i'm still thinking of the brown stamped prada....longchamp, did you see these bags when you went shopping???

i really like the look of the lanvin but is the handle delicate??????  I LOVE the brown one!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Ah S, check out today's purseblog--
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/


 
Hey I missed that !  Thanks *Longchamp*.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> longchamp, I saw the ysl flap on the blog...
> 
> i really do like that bag but I would prefer gold hw and am unsure on the closure
> 
> i'm still thinking of the brown stamped prada....longchamp, did you see these bags when you went shopping???
> 
> i really like the look of the lanvin but is the handle delicate?????? I LOVE the brown one!


 
Lanvin's trademark, is their handle w/ the coin detail, and the handles are sometimes 1/2 woven and 1/2 not woven. I think delicate was the wrong word to use, it's fussy!!!

I did see a version of the stamped Prada's when I was in France, not the exact same bag as posted here, but have to admit, didn't even pick one up.

I like the bag, not sure of the large Logo stamped on it, I don't think I would like that, but it's subtle. 

http://www.barneys.com/Amalia MM Double Bag/00505000852555,default,pd.html


----------



## sbelle

Kids are back in school!


----------



## jcoop

hey ssc!  Your kids are back in school?  Are they at home or off at college?


----------



## Longchamp

Well one's soon to be in college?? As you looked at Duke. Did she like it? Did her mother like it?

*jcoop*--bring me UTD w/ your bag situation.  I know about the Fendi peek a boo, what did you decide on the Prada Vitello Shine

And ryry--she's got a ton of bags floating around--not sure what decisions she made either.

I was visiting the LV forum and think bagladee's getting the Luna---hope she posts pix.

That Cognac Mahina is floating around in my head, went over  to see if any gals bought one that I could drool over.

And *Jill*, well that gal is just on the SH-- list, as she hasn't posted pix of her Lanvin beauty yet.


----------



## jcoop

Nothing to report on my end!!!!  I'd love to see the prada stamp bag irl.  I think I'd pull the trigger!

I love the cognac color for the Mahina....I'm just not a hobo/slouchy bag girl.  I know I"m weird in that way.  If I were to get one, the cognac mahina would be at the very top of my list.  

I want to see the Lanvin!  Someone told me the handle was delicate...does it have ribbon in it?  How does that hold up????  I just love the brown one...so much.  But, I guess fussy is a better word for it?  

I also like the ysl flap.  I'm out of town but will be going into San Antonio on Saturday...might get to NM to see what they have.


----------



## sbelle

I've got two girls -- a senior and a 7th grader. 


We did look at Duke and I really liked it and she didn't care for it. These kids have no idea how "cushy" college is today! When we visited Duke they gave us a list of the places to eat on campus. There must have been 25 different choices. (Let me digress for a second. They even have a Chick Fil A on campus. They don't have Chick Fil A restaurants in New York so we are constantly on the search for them when we travel. In fact on the way to Cleveland you have to go through Erie, PA where they have a Chick Fil A.  We play our whole drive around stopping at Chick Fil A) OK...back to places to eat on campus. When I went to college there was one place to eat . It was called the cafeteria and if you didn't make it there during there hours you didn't eat.

So anyway, I was walking around campus comparing it to when I went to college and it all seemed so great to me!! DD didn't know what she didn't like about it, just that she didn't like it as much as other schools she had been to. And that what's the trips are all about I guess.



I too was wondering where everybody is on their bags! This thread has gone a bit quiet! 

I am going to get a roady flap on approval (does anyone remember buying things on approval? When I was a kid, we'd buy things on approval and take them home overnight, and bring them back the next day if they didn't work. You didn't say I'd like to put this on my credit card, you said I'd like to take this on approval). So lol, I am getting one to get one on approval and check it out.

Part of my problem is I am flush with money right now after selling a lot of bags! I still have a ways to go to get the cabat, but the checks are just sitting here begging to be cashed. What is a girl to do??


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> And *Jill*, well that gal is just on the SH-- list, as she hasn't posted pix of her Lanvin beauty yet.


 
Yea, what's that all about???!!!


----------



## jcoop

ssc, i remember "approval"!  Glad you are going to check that bag out---you gotta tell us every detail/pro/con!  When do you get it?

I like chick fil a too!  Wow---25 places to eat ON campus???!!!!

Yes, this thread has grown a bit quiet.  I'm still out of town but have been getting on at least once a day to catch up----that's been pretty easy to do as of late!  

My kids are fixing to turn 23 and 26!!!!  Wow, how time flies!


----------



## Longchamp

OMG Chick Fil A!!!

 Years ago when I was a nursing supervisor at Mt Sinai Medical Center in Cleveland--was very young to be a supervisor, but I was in graduate school at the time and was only PT Supervisor.

Anywhoo, my mentor supervisor, around my age now (see that's how your kids look at us) was *****ing and moaning for 2 weeks straight about her first date w/ older divorced man. She was in lust w/ this guy for mos and he finally asked her out and took her to Chick Fil A!!! 

I can still hear her to this day, *****ing about how he took her to Chick Fil A--in the Beachwood Mall BTW, w/ a discount coupon. 

She has since moved to CA w/ this man to be closer to her daughters. They are both happily retired and still eating at Chick Fil A.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> ssc, i remember "approval"! Glad you are going to check that bag out---you gotta tell us every detail/pro/con! When do you get it?
> 
> I like chick fil a too! Wow---25 places to eat ON campus???!!!!
> 
> Yes, this thread has grown a bit quiet. I'm still out of town but have been getting on at least once a day to catch up----that's been pretty easy to do as of late!
> 
> My kids are fixing to turn 23 and 26!!!! Wow, how time flies!


 
You must have had your kids at 13 jcoop, because you sure look much younger from your modeling pix!!!!


----------



## jcoop

^lol....i'm 48


----------



## chic02latz

longchamp said:


> you must have had your kids at 13 jcoop, because you sure look much younger from your modeling pix!!!!



ita!


----------



## Longchamp

Please post pix of the YSL when you get it--are you getting the cognac or caramel one?? 

I think that's the best color, but the red is a close second.


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> ita!


 
Someone said you've been busy at work chic, hope things are going well for you.

Any new bags to report?? Did you see anything we all must have???

*SSC* Has DD decided what she wants to major in?  I have a niece who is a junior this year and is the sweetest/nicest gal and she has no idea what she wants to do--I mean she can't come up w/ anything. And she is in smarty pants classes (that's what I call them, not sure what the official name is.)  So far her goals are living w/ her parents the rest of her life. And if she gets tired of that, then thinking of moving in w/ me.

So I have to try and help her think this out. I'm taking her to work w/ me over the Canadian Thanskgiving in October.  She's coming for two days.


----------



## chic02latz

i haven't been on tPF in the past few days and i have a lot of reading to do 

*Longchamp* - congrats on the Cabas - love the bag!

*ssc* - can't wait to hear all about the YSL flap!

*jcoop* - which vitello shine are you eyeing? ahhh sorry, i may have to skim through the posts again

*Jill* - can't wait to see your Lanvin!

*ryry* - have you gotten your mahina yet? sounds like you got a YSL hobo too? and getting the cabas and maybe the lanvin? you're one busy girl!

*Bagladee* - can't wait to see your luna!

i can't find 6 of my bags (already looked around 3x) . the only thing i can think of: i gave them away to salvation army with my used clothes when i moved here... idk how though! but surely they're nowhere to be found.

work has picked up - back to 2 hours of sleep (maybe more like 3-4 tonight - i'm thinking optimistically). so i haven't busy buying bags. lol! my jumbo flap arrived a few days ago. it's growing on me. will post pics when i get the chance...


----------



## Longchamp

OMG, babe, you can't think/do well on 2 hours of sleep. What kind of job do you have?? Have you thought about changing to another job??

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you find your bags, you must be sick about it, but I bet you'll find them.


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> OMG, babe, you can't think/do well on 2 hours of sleep. What kind if job do you have?? Have you thought about changing to another job??
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed that you find your bags, you must be sick about it, but I bet you'll find them.



i know! some afternoons i just fight the sleepiness - inefficiency! i work for an accounting firm . oh i'm thinking about getting another job, but then work is so busy that i never get the time to do it. i have updated my resume though, so i'll post it online somewhere and hope that it may catch someone's attention one of these days. i'm turning 25 in exactly 2 weeks and i still have so many years to catch up with you all. i know that i have to change my lifestyle (esp. work) drastically if i want to look half as good as you lovely ladies in a few years  

awww... thanks, Longchamp! i have not used those bags since i moved to this apartment... that's why i was thinking about selling 4 of them (2 of them were gifts, so i'm not sure if i should sell them), but just don't know where they're hiding  i really hope that they'll turn up some time soon or i may be losing my mind...


----------



## Longchamp

You are losing your mind from lack of sleep. 

 A piece of advice from my first job out of graduate school from the Department Chairmen of Vascular Surgery, "No one is indispensable." So you may be working hard, and getting little sleep but they would hire someone new in a heartbeat and it's not worth it!!!

But your hard work will  pay off when you do go look for a new job. You are young Chic,  think half of us here all old enough to be your mother--well young mothers!!! You are more mature than your chronological age and that will help you in the working world. 

And if I gave you a handbag as a gift and you didn't like it, would not mind if you sold it. Then you could get something you like.


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL...I see Im in trouble here!!???!!HEHE!
Im so sorry i have been awful ..I never posted pics of the Lanvin or my new prada skirt..
Tay made the cut for travel softball(Im the manager of the team too)...and she is on yet another softball team,plus 2 dance classes,tennis lessons,softball private lessons...school starts tomorow for her..Im nanny-less and Hayden is like a freakin ball of energy that never slows down.he JUST got to bed at 10 PM!!
Im swamped.barely have time to eat this week...soon as it calms down...ill take tons of pics.
Lanvin bag is AWESOME...using it as we speak.NOT delicate at all..it goes to softball with me...everywhere and no marks on it 
BTW,SAks is having Friends and Family in OCT and i beleive LANVIn IS INCLUDED!so if the bag isnt sold out by then,Id get it in brown too!


----------



## Longchamp

Okay, we'll let you off the hook.  Wowzee, the manager of the team--that must be a lot of fun!!!  You are a busy gal. Sorry about the nanny issue, that must be driving you insane. 

F & F w/ Lanvin--good to know. Your SA and I had a bad phone connection but she has me on charge send for the brown. Gosh on my prior post didn't mean the handle was delicate but fussy--don't know if that makes any sense.

No Lanvin bags here at my Saks, so you have to keep us posted at what I can order over the phone--so few Saks got them in.


----------



## Beach Bum

YUP..we r a busy house right now.Today I had to order all the teams warmups,tees and shorts...while Hayden was trying to take their store apart piece by piece..LMAO..i was mortified,he was at his craziest ever!
Yesterday i ate nothing but a handful of grapes so when i got home at 10 pm(LATE practice!UGH)....i cracked open a great bottle of wine i got in Italy...hehe.
i DID hire a new PT nanny but she has a deep accent(she isnt from here and her English isnt perfect) and I just found out Hayden has some issues with speech so im afraid i may have to get a new girl.argh.Haydens Occup. therapist said it wouldnt be a good match.soooo freakin tired of interviewing and training people!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> OMG Chick Fil A!!!
> 
> Years ago when I was a nursing supervisor at Mt Sinai Medical Center in Cleveland--was very young to be a supervisor, but I was in graduate school at the time and was only PT Supervisor.
> 
> Anywhoo, my mentor supervisor, around my age now (see that's how your kids look at us) was *****ing and moaning for 2 weeks straight about her first date w/ older divorced man. She was in lust w/ this guy for mos and he finally asked her out and took her to Chick Fil A!!!
> 
> I can still hear her to this day, *****ing about how he took her to Chick Fil A--in the Beachwood Mall BTW, w/ a discount coupon.
> 
> She has since moved to CA w/ this man to be closer to her daughters. They are both happily retired and still eating at Chick Fil A.



Funny story!  I adore Chick Fil A but would not want to go there on a first date!  

when I took my younger dd to bb camp this summer and was in Cleveland , I ate at the Beechwood Chick Fil A for lunch and two dinners!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey all-

Chic- I am with you on 2 hours of sleep!  That was me literally yesterday, but had to do with my little 8 month old- he is usually the BEST baby-slept through the night at 6 weeks....but had a bad cold and major teething, so this has tough this week!  I feel bad for him- and mommy is SOO tired.

I am with LC on the quote from the Chair of Vas. Surgery- "No one is indispensable"- my husband just left his job-yep, left it in the WORSE economy.  It is because he HATED his boss, and was just done- he was not being treated fairly, and I fully supported his decision- it is tough to leave (with or without a job)- but you really need to put yourself first....people first, then things....remember this throughout your life especially in your job.

Bags- well, trying to be good.  Got the Mahina and will post pics when I can, but love it.  Also, Lanvin is coming on Friday and it will be between this bag and the YSL Chain Roady (which I LOVE).....I like a Prada on bluefly, but afraid to do anything as I have too many other bags I am whirling in my head...

Jill- thanks for heads up on Lanvin, and I totally got it for F and F from Saks....there was only two black left in the whole company-Chicago, and the one in Philly near you I think...  I am excited, and hope I love it...or hope I don't since I LOVE the YSL too.

I also know how it is with and without nannies- on my third and I am so dis-heartened by people and lack of integrity and accountability to my family-I feel like most nannies are all about themselves, and really don't know that they are supposed to be there to help the family and not just work for a paycheck.  I wish you luck in finding another one-I have read some of your posts, and know how difficult it can be- hang in there and hope that the little guy is doing okay...

I need to be done, and just don't have a lot of time right now with work, kids etc...that is why I am not always on here....fiscal year for my company is March, and the next 6 months is my crazy time, and living at a few accounts right now to get some business done!


----------



## ryrybaby12

"They are both happily retired and still eating at Chick Fil A"

Longchamp- that is the cutest thing ever...made me smile


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp, I am actually getting the black ysl.  The only colors out there right now are black and very dark brown.  The brown almost looks black ( according to an SA at BG.)  I got it at Saks but is being held to be rung up with the promotion.  I don't even remember when the promo is, so I don't when I'll get the bag

I did pm with cosmo about her besace and she said she was probably still going to get the roady flap even having had that problem.  She is being patient though and waiting to see what colors, leathers the bag ends up being done in.  Ysl is releasing some fall info this weekend I think. I don't want to be patient.

I am typing on my cell phone so please excuse typos!


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> YUP..we r a busy house right now.Today I had to order all the teams warmups,tees and shorts...while Hayden was trying to take their store apart piece by piece..LMAO..i was mortified,he was at his craziest ever!
> Yesterday i ate nothing but a handful of grapes so when i got home at 10 pm(LATE practice!UGH)....i cracked open a great bottle of wine i got in Italy...hehe.
> i DID hire a new PT nanny but she has a deep accent(she isnt from here and her English isnt perfect) and I just found out Hayden has some issues with speech so im afraid i may have to get a new girl.argh.Haydens Occup. therapist said it wouldnt be a good match.soooo freakin tired of interviewing and training people!


 
Agree, unless you're trying to get Hayden to learn a foreign language as he's learning English, this may be a problem. Must  be a lot of work and time and fear hiring a nanny.  You'll need lots of wine. Maybe let those grapes sit out and ferment for awhile.  But cmon, you have to eat, can't you pack something for yourself while you go the practices and games???

You don't have much weight to lose, if any on your petite frame.

Ah, that store probably didn't care about Hayden doing his rearranging as you purchased so much gear. See you have an assistant in the making.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey all-
> 
> Chic- I am with you on 2 hours of sleep! That was me literally yesterday,
> 
> I need to be done, and just don't have a lot of time right now with work, kids etc...that is why I am not always on here....fiscal year for my company is March, and the next 6 months is my crazy time, and living at a few accounts right now to get some business done!


 
Hope things get better for you and you get some sleep. Good advice you gave  chic!!! Good luck to you and DH, those kinds of decisions are heartwrenching but he must feel a huge weight off his shoulders!!!

You'll be keeping the Lanvin and the YSL will be going back. You heard it here first 

Hmm just re read your post---what do you mean -----living at a few accounts right now to get some business done


----------



## sbelle

Chic--one thing I learned after working like you for years is that they will continue to give you more and more if you let them.  I used to always increase my hours so I could get everything done, just to have more piled on me.   I finally figured out that i had to manage my hours and go home even if I wasn't done.  I'm not articulating this well , but unless it is deadline driven you'll need to be the one who says I'm going home now.

When I finally talked to my boss about all this when it was happening she told me that they would always fill me to capacity whatever that capacity was.  So if I started working 12 hour days, then they would fill those 12 hours.  If I was working 10 hour days, then that's the level if work I got.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Did you get the black or the dark brown black?


----------



## sbelle

Jill--I can totally relate to your travel team manager job.  Both my girls played travel basketball and soccer and I managed their teams for 5 years.  Once you start it is hard to stop because not a lot of people actually want the job!  I loved doing it, but sometimes didn't love the parents!  I hope you have fun!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

You know LC-it is all about getting the deals done in the medical world so installs go on times etc...and my accounts have contracts in hands ready to sign and many questions for me  Plus, I want to get these deals closed as the last quarter of my FY is crazy busy with other deals, and I don't want to me stressed!

SSC- you are right- give them something, and then they want 100% more- I feel that way right now...ugh!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^^ Did you get the black or the dark brown black?



Black because that's all Saks has and I wanted the Saks promotion. I am really hoping I don't like it because it is swaying me from my cabat goal.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh and S- the Saks F and F started today!!!  Post bag when you get it!  Waiting for the red...if I get it!


----------



## sbelle

Enjoyed chatting with y'all!  Signing off for tonight because my Iphone battery is almost gone!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Oh and S- the Saks F and F started today!!! Post bag when you get it! Waiting for the red...if I get it!


 
Chit I didn't know that. Wowzee, have some serious shopping to do over the phone in the morning. Thanks again!!!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Oh and S- the Saks F and F started today!!!  Post bag when you get it!  Waiting for the red...if I get it!



Lol...I didn't even know it was f&f.  My Sa just said there was a promotion and I said go for it.  Is it double points?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yes-double points-including Chanel and LV....


----------



## sbelle

Thanks!  I can't keep up with it all.  NM is doing their promotion this week.  Isn't Nordstroms doing a double point event too?


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


> Thanks! I can't keep up with it all. NM is doing their promotion this week. Isn't Nordstroms doing a double point event too?


 
Just looked the card I got in the mail and it says triple points from September 16-20.  The Nordstrom I shop at doesn't have nice handbags, so I don't know whether you get triple points on designer bags.  But I do know that one of the west coast ladies will know!


----------



## jcoop

I'm going to Vegas the first of Oct...guess I'll wait and see what I see there.

Cannot wait to hear what you say about the roady flap, ssc!

That brown lanvin also looks great to me!

Maybe I will be able to see the prada stamped bag as well.


----------



## valerieb

ssc0619 said:


> Just looked the card I got in the mail and it says triple points from September 16-20.  The Nordstrom I shop at doesn't have nice handbags, so I don't know whether you get triple points on designer bags.  But I do know that one of the west coast ladies will know!



Nordstrom Arden Fair in Sacramento has a wonderful designer bag department, and yes, you do receive triple points on designer bags. The Arden store carries YSL (including the Roady flap you just ordered from Saks) as well as Balenciaga, Jimmy Choo, Gucci, Versace, etc. Unfortunately, no Bottega or Chanel at this store.  They will be getting Prada soon, I believe in November.  The Arden SAs are nice and super helpful.  I work with Patrice (though she's not in designer bags).  Claudette is in designer bags and she is a gem.  The number is 916-646-2400.


----------



## sbelle

*Valerieb*--thanks for the information!


----------



## cougess

The saks friends and family is not til october and the discount is only 10% this year...


----------



## luvprada

ssc0619 said:


> Just looked the card I got in the mail and it says triple points from September 16-20.  The Nordstrom I shop at doesn't have nice handbags, so I don't know whether you get triple points on designer bags.  But I do know that one of the west coast ladies will know!



Yes you get triple points on ANYTHING you buy on triple points day.  Call the Bellevue store for Prada and ask for Trish 425-455-5800.  For Chanel call the Downtown store 206-628-2111.


----------



## Bay

Anyone know if I can find this for a better price anywhere? http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...7CD7&rr=1&cod10=45126180DV&sts=sr_bagswomen80


----------



## sbelle

Hi *Bay*,  your link is only going to the home page.  Is it a bag you are asking about?


----------



## Bay

Oy, No this one!

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/PRADA...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/45126180DV/sts/sr_bagswomen80


----------



## chic02latz

thank you for the advice Longchamp, ssc, and ryry!  you gals are awesome!  i'm giving myself 2 months to get out of there.  i am thinking that i will be getting out in november with or without a job... we'll see if i have the guts to do that. but i really hope that i will be able to find something before then.

ssc and Longchamp - you both have the jumbo, right?  is it normal for the "folding" on the sides to be asymmetric?  i just took some pics - i know i want it, just wonder if i should exchange it... or is this a normal occurrence? TIA !

i'll also post in the chanel subforum.


----------



## sbelle

*chic*,  I just posted my response over in Chanel, but I have several jumbos and they all have some asymmetry going on in one place or another.  Yours doesn't bother me because you can't see both sides at the same time.  The asymmetry that bothers me more is when the flap doesn't look right (one side sometimes is a bit lower than the other) because you can see that when you look at it face on.

I loved your modeling pictures!

In this economy I don't think I'd say that I'd absolutely walk away from a job in a certain amount of time (unless you hate it).  You've said that your office likes your work, so I just wondered if there was any way to talk to your boss and tell him that you don't think that the hours you are working are sustainable long term.  As I said I had a similar situation and I did eventually talk to my boss.  My boss said, well no we don't expect you to work like that every day.....we just saw you had a huge capacity and we continued to fill it.  My huge capacity was created by working 14 hours a day!


----------



## chic02latz

ssc0619 said:


> *chic*,  I just posted my response over in Chanel, but I have several jumbos and they all have some asymmetry going on in one place or another.  Yours doesn't bother me because you can't see both sides at the same time.  The asymmetry that bothers me more is when the flap doesn't look right (one side sometimes is a bit lower than the other) because you can see that when you look at it face on.
> 
> I loved your modeling pictures!
> 
> In this economy I don't think I'd say that I'd absolutely walk away from a job in a certain amount of time (unless you hate it).  You've said that your office likes your work, so I just wondered if there was any way to talk to your boss and tell him that you don't think that the hours you are working are sustainable long term.  As I said I had a similar situation and I did eventually talk to my boss.  My boss said, well no we don't expect you to work like that every day.....we just saw you had a huge capacity and we continued to fill it.  My huge capacity was created by working 14 hours a day!



ah thanks so much *ssc*! i can see that mine is more "puffy" on one side than the other from the front side (due to the foldings). but then, someone posted that hers became asymmetrical after some use... so i guess it's fine...

and thank you for the really good advice about the job! that's how i feel too sometimes (with the economy and current job market). my current boss i a workaholic, so for all fairness, he doesn't expect me to do anything that he would not do himself... but there is very little that he would not do... yesterday, for example, i got an email from him at 3am and 5:30am. i don't think he sleeps much, and he is divorced - so really work is his baby. 

but yes, i negotiate with him every now and then, like getting some weekends off (even outside of busy season)... makes me wonder how this busy season is going to be like... i heard my staff saying that they stayed until 3 or 4am for awhile (a few weeks). my last busy season (at another client), we stayed until 2 or 3am for 2 months straight... but again, with this economic condition, it is hard to negotiate hours sometimes, as they would say that they have 10 other people that would work harder with less salary at this moment.

anyways, i really hope that i find something by november or december . i think i'm too young to be diagnosed with chronic sleep deprivation (which i was, last may)


----------



## Longchamp

You boss is a work a holic and is drowning himself in his work.  Do your peers/colleagues work the same hours you do? You know once you give (your time and self), it's hard to take back.  But it can be done.  

Agree there is no way you should leave your job w/o a new one. If you can't work out something w/ him and get to more reasonable hours, then I would look. But sounds like you could talk to him. 

AFter one of his late night/early morning emails, I would answer and then add--When you're not busy tomorrow, I'd like to talk w/ you about how much I've been working.

Bosses don't like to be surprised--don't just tell him you want to talk to him w/o letting him him know the subject. I'm sure he'd rather try and make you happy then lose you. 

If you try and no success then start looking. But you'll probably have to wait until early next year, as holidays not a good time to be looking for a job.

As far as the handbag, don't see anything wrong w/ it, my black jumbo w/ bijoux chain looks the same. Only jumbo I kept.

Good luck and keep us updated.  GET SOME SLEEP!!!!


----------



## robertsn6534

hi ladies I'm pretty new to Prada..just wondering if any stores still stock the cervo antik hobo? What year was this line released and how much did it approximately retail for? tia!


----------



## sbelle

*longchamp*, is the lining of your studded bag leather?  

I am still trying to figure out whether mine is.  I think I mentioned that in 3 different stores they swore to me it was leather, but I am not sure they'd really know.  I noticed today that the lining looks very much like a Prada wallet I have from a few years ago, so maybe it is leather.

Your thoughts on your lining?

I think you mentioned that when you went to Troy you saw a bag.  Anything more on that?


----------



## Longchamp

My bag from Paris is lined in the pink "stuff". I think it's stuff, not leather.

Oh the bag in Troy was a Givenchy. I really liked it. Have been trying to find a pix of it, it's not at Barney's. But I know I've seen it somewhere will keep looking and post soon.


----------



## ryrybaby12

So-my Mahina arrived and can I saw it is just GYNORMOUS!  What was I thinking?  I should have gotten the "L" and not so happy with how big this is all!  What do you all think?  I got the XL in Elephant Gris- this makes the roady look so small...  It really is big, but beautiful, but BIG....the SAs all told me that the XL looked best on me, but WTF...I think it is too big...so-

To my gals that are honest: give me your thoughts- I am good with constructive criticism....so go for it!  

PS- I am in my PJs and all the family is asleep or my DH would die and laugh his a_ _ off if he saw me take pics of my bags on me


----------



## purseaddict76

hello ladies,

i am new in this forum.  i am usually at balenciaga forum but can some one tell me if all the prada hardware have prada engraving on it?  i recently bought a "prada pop bracelet" and the silver hardware or the leather didn't have any engraving on it.  please help!


----------



## maria-mixalis

Hello ladies,
I am new to prada!!
I have bought only a pair of flats..I like the prada saffiano tessuto tote..
It looks cute to me..
I want to tell what do you believe??It's worthy for fall??
has anyone bought it??Do you like it??
In pic is sienna miller in summer look..Do you like for winter or to purchase other bag??


----------



## maria-mixalis

I forgot to attach the pics..sr sr..


----------



## sbelle

maria-mixalis said:


> I forgot to attach the pics..sr sr..


 

Hi *maria-mixalis*!

I love the bag, although I wish the sides were leather.  But, beyond that issue I think it is a beautiful bag that will be good for all seasons.  

There are so many beautiful bags this season, you would not go wrong with almost any of them.  I think another member posted a few weeks ago that this is one of the most popular bags this season.  I'm going to see if I can find it.  

Found it.  The pictured bag is a bigger version of what Sienna has been carrying.




Bagladee said:


> So I talked to my SA at Nordstom this morning and found out that they had the black Prada stamped bag we were talking about this morning. I just had to head for the mall. She had BL0505 which is a bit smaller and more east west than the BR4305 on styledrops.com. The bag is gorgeous. I didn't buy it because I wasn't sure about the sizes and thought maybe I would want the bigger one. Here is it on SA - not a great pic. *I am also including the bag that she tells me is the hottest bag for Nordstrom this season. It is the saffiano and nylon bag*.


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*, 

Everyone's taste is different, and I don't want to say anything tht would make the people who love this style and size mad.  But because you asked......for my taste, the bag is too big.  I don't know why, but it seems the bag loses some of look that makes it so pretty in a smaller size.  

I've seen the posts in the YSL forum about the roady  and how looks like a "big, long expanse of leather; too plain and shapeless".  I immediately thought of that post when I saw your picture. 

Here's *gingerstar's *recent reveal picture






here's yours......in the pictures this doesn't really look that much bigger than the roady picture above......hmmm








I think that I'd be happier with the large version of this bag.

Good luck!


----------



## maria-mixalis

I like the smaller size too..The big size looks like luggage..
I was thinking to purchase it..What other bag do you believe is hot for the winter??
i was thinking Dior Lady in large size but i want a casaual bag and more youngest style..I am 21..


----------



## luvprada

ryry - you look petite and the bag looks a little too big.  Just MHO


----------



## luvprada

ssc0619 said:


> In this economy I don't think I'd say that I'd absolutely walk away from a job in a certain amount of time (unless you hate it).  You've said that your office likes your work, so I just wondered if there was any way to talk to your boss and tell him that you don't think that the hours you are working are sustainable long term.  As I said I had a similar situation and I did eventually talk to my boss.  My boss said, well no we don't expect you to work like that every day.....we just saw you had a huge capacity and we continued to fill it.  My huge capacity was created by working 14 hours a day!



I agree with SSC about workload.  The more you do, the more they give you. 

Another thought is that if you are working when you are offered another job - you are in a better position to negotiate with the new company on salary and benefits.

I stayed in a job I hated in the early 90's for 4 years.  We were in a huge downturn at the company I worked at (a very large one).  Normally we could move internally but all those openings disappeared.  People just stayed put.  As soon as the company got better and jobs began opening up - I applied and got outta there.

There were days I didn't think I would make it, but now I've been there 21 years and had a lot of different jobs that turned into a really good career and I am very glad I stayed.

I am not telling you to stay at your current job long term.  Just wanted to mention the bargaining power you have if you are employed.

I've also read that resumes now should be focused on what positive contributions you have made to your current job and can give the new company besides job experience.  The objective statement at the top of the resume is supposedly "out".  I'm sure all this is on line.  I read it in our local newspaper in the job advice column about 2 weeks ago.

I hope you didn't mind me adding my 2 cents.  Yes you are too young for exhaustion all the time.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Good advice LuvPrada and SSC- this economy is nuts, and I agree to look for a job while you are in one-chic, sounds like that is what you planned any way (if you ever get any time to do this, that is).  

My husband walked away from his job, but they also have him 3 months severance because he negotiated this- odd situation, but there was soon to be a lay off any way.  Also, he was so not happy, and he had me to fall back on- and I am glad he could do that.

I still believe no job is worth your health.  I had a job that on paper, sounds amazing- great boss, great position- but honestly, I did NOTHING, and was bored- left after 4 months and got the job that I am in- and LOVE.  It was the best move for me financially, professionally, and personally- and most people told me not to leave my last job (I went against the grain and did what I wanted to do- as you all know what is best for you).  I am glad I did- do what is best for you.  It will all work out.

Chic- your bag looks a little like my Chanel Reissue- when you cover the bag with the flap, it is not symmetrical on both sides- it annoyed me too, but no one else notices.


----------



## ryrybaby12

ssc0619 said:


> *ryry*,
> 
> Everyone's taste is different, and I don't want to say anything tht would make the people who love this style and size mad.  But because you asked......for my taste, the bag is too big.  I don't know why, but it seems the bag loses some of look that makes it so pretty in a smaller size.
> 
> I've seen the posts in the YSL forum about the roady  and how looks like a "big, long expanse of leather; too plain and shapeless".  I immediately thought of that post when I saw your picture.
> 
> Here's *gingerstar's *recent reveal picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's yours......in the pictures this doesn't really look that much bigger than the roady picture above......hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I'd be happier with the large version of this bag.
> 
> Good luck!


*SSC*-OMG- I SOO appreciate your opinion.  That is why I asked.  

I can tell you that the YSL above looks stuffed though.  The Roady with the chain has a line going down the middle that makes the bag a little less "huge and one big plain bag" look- but I am taking the Louis to Saks today or tomorrow (they have my YSL still) and compare.  I know I am going to like the YSL more because of the size.  

I also found the YSL Scoop (the flap) in red- do you know if any of the department stores are getting this color?  The YSL SA said that they are getting it in an "orange" in late October- do you think that is your Cognac?  Umm??

Any way, thanks for being so sweet and yes, this Louis looks huge on me I think....and for $3k plus, there are other bags.
*
LuvPrada*- thanks for your honest feedback as well.

*Maria-mixalis*- I LOVE this Prada bag, and love it on-very cool bag and beautiful color!  Thanks for your input as well.


----------



## luvprada

ryry - your husband is so lucky for your support!  You are absolutely right.  No job is worth your health:s


----------



## chic02latz

*ssc, Longchamp, luvprada,* and *ryry* - thank you so much for the advice! you ladies are the best! funny how i just spoke about bargaining position with my mom yesterday. she has been telling me to quit for awhile, but i told her that i may be in a better position if i have a job while looking for a new job. 

i just feel like i am in an "abusive relationship" with my job - i want to get out, but i keep coming back (if that makes sense). some of my coworkers and i feel the same way about this. i think my best bet right now is just keep looking for a great opportunity. i have been called by head hunters quite a few times, but none of the jobs they were offering really catch my attention. i have promised myself before that if i leave, it has to be the right opportunity.. not just "some other job"... but i may change my mind if i get tired enough of this job. i don't hate it, but i'm really burned out right now. 

anyways, i hope you DH gets a job that he loves soon, *ryry*!

*Longchamp* - i did get some sleep this weekend! i feel so much better today- it's amazing how sleep can affect how one feels!

thanks again, ladies! you gals are really amazing!!!


----------



## chic02latz

back to bags: 

*purseaddict76*- can you post some pics? 

*maria-mixalis* - that bag is so chic and elegant.

*ryry* - i think the mahina looks a tad too big on you. perhaps try size L. but if that doesn't make your heart dance, you should get something else that you truly love, missy! 

*ssc* - i am going back and forth with the roady hobo too! apparently it's one of the latest IT bags with celebs. but sometimes it can look sloppy on- like the pic that you posted... hrmmm...

*Jill* - can't wait to see pics of your Lanvin! and i hope you get a new nanny soon!

*Longchamp, ssc,* and *ryry* - thanks for your inputs about the jumbo! i'm keeping this one. i really hate the process of returning and exchanging by mail for some reason... well, (1) i have to "schedule" a time during the day to do it as i feel uncomfortable sending personal mail through a client site (unprofessional), and (2) it's so hard to get shipment that required signature, as i'm not home most of the time nowadays... but yes, i'm a bit of symmetric junky (as is my mom), but i think in this case it's "normal" with the bags being handmade and all...

PS. i want another WOC. what's wrong with me?


----------



## sbelle

Well, I've still got that roady flap coming in black. I'll post pictures when it is here. The faux stingray roady has been on my mind, so I may be looking at one of those. But then I have been shut down.

No need to post the whole story here since I already did over in BV, but my husband and I met with our financial planner last week (hereafter referred to as Mr. Man) and he pointed out to my husband how our spending had significantly increased this year. 

The timing of the upswing does coincidently tie to my increased involvement in tpf , but it isn't all tied to my handbag obession. It just so happens that our investiment in handbags is the only area that DH is not fully aware of the costs. I have tried to shield him from the realities of designer handbags.  I always thought of it as protecting him.  

Anyway, so I am not technically busted yet, I'm kinda in a pre-bust holding pattern. I think DH is in a mood to get to the bottom of things, so I've been feeling like Lucy in "I love Lucy" --"Lucy you've got some 'splainin to do". Hence the change in avatars.

I feel like the YSL bag is in process, so I can't do anything about that, right???? (unless I don't like it!!)


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^S- we are in the same boat with our hubbies.  We are re-financing on our house because the rates are still so low.  So, we thought it was great to re-finance and also pay down our home.

Well- so when they run your credit report-they send the open credit cards you have-can you say-NM no interest no payment, and three bags around $12k-holy sh*t my DH was like-did you buy some furniture or something?  I ALMOST DIED.  So, I returned one bag that is still with tags and in closet, and paid off the other two with my "other" bank account- I feel like I cheated on my DH, and I am not doing it anymore.  

I am sticking to bag in bag out policy...so selling a few as we speak to make me feel better.  If you read the fine print on the NM statements, even though it is interest free financing, it dings your credit rating right now-I will only pay in cash like I normally do from now on instead of getting caught up in all the marketing/sales stuff.  I should know given that I sell multi-million dollar deals and get "creative"....

I always justify it by "I work so hard and have had some really lucky deals come through" -but the reality is I have kids to think of and a life to live outside of bags....and so, I have not been on hear as much because I need to just be happy with what I have.   

Having said that, I need to figure out the last of these YSL purchases and the Lanvin and too be done.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^S- we are in the same boat with our hubbies. We are re-financing on our house because the rates are still so low. So, we thought it was great to re-finance and also pay down our home.
> 
> .


 
*ryry*--I can totally relate!!   I almost got busted back in the late spring the same way.  We wanted to refinance our home and I kept thinking "uh oh......that NM stuff is going to show up".  BUT, I was saved back then because our current loan holder said, we don't want to lose you.  We'll just match the current best rate and you don't have to go through any paperwork.  YIPPEE!!!  I felt like it was Christmas!!

Today I was thinking about all the "no-no's" I've done at NM in the past year, and realized that some of the payments are coming up in October.  Well, since Mr. Man and DH are now watching cash flow, there will be no way of hiding it!!

As you said the "one in, one out" makes a ton of sense.  I've already sold a ton of bags to finance my future cabat purchase, but now I realize that I'll have to raise all the money through sales of bags (before I was really thinking half through my sales).


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Oh how said we are all alike...it is scary.  Good thing they have not had a how called "Wives of the Purse Forum" or whatever those shows are that have the wives of whatever city- I think they are on Atlanta now, and had New Jersey- 

I only watch a few shows along the lines of the Office, How I Met Your Mother, Entourage, Oprah (yes, I admit I Tivo Oprah) and sometimes some dumb reality TV but not much as most of it is junk!

and I mis-spelled "hear" and meant "here"...sometimes I type so fast and get stuff on paper so quickly, I don't re-read these posts ever before I fire them off....and it is a pet peave of mine!  So funny!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--

Wouldn't that be a hoot  -- a reality show based on tpf.  Can you imagine if the general public saw what we go through in search of handbags!!  They'd be shaking their heads thinking that no one could possibly be doing all that.  

Speaking of Oprah, I was thinking today (in my reflective mood) about a show I saw a couple of years ago about a woman whose husband was killed in 9/11.  

She had spent a great deal of her settlement money purchasing luxury goods - handbags, clothes, shoes.  She couldn't stop herself.  

She kept showing her handbags that she had never used.   Everyone was thinking how crazy she was.  Today I was thinking we are crazier than she was!!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> and I mis-spelled "hear" and meant "here"...sometimes I type so fast and get stuff on paper so quickly, I don't re-read these posts ever before I fire them off....and it is a pet peave of mine! So funny!


 
We all do that!  I hate it too because I think it looks ignorant, but we all are going a thousand miles an hour and our fingers don't always type what we are thinking!!  

And sometimes I go back and edit something and don't re-read it.  Later I find half of the words are from the original thought and half are from the re-edited thought.  So it doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## purseaddict76

hi chick02latz,

here are some photos.  thanks!


----------



## luvprada

Well no hiding here as I do show him the bags when I bring them home.  He usually says you have so many black bags I can't keep then straight as they all look alike.  

I've got my eye on one now (a Chanel - black of course ) but trying to be realistic (yea right) as we just had huge vet bills (could have bought a couple of bags) but my fur babies come before Everything else.  We also had to have some major yard work (could have been another couple of bags) done before the weather turned nasty.

I too have done the "I work so hard routine" to justify, as it is true we do work hard.

So I'm trying to be creative too.  Should I sell one to buy one (well it wouldn't equal out but it would be an attempt sort of.  I do have a valentino hardly used and not quite big enough for me.  Same with a Burberry the design is just not me.  Could definitely not part with a Prada!

Decisions, decisions.

Maybe instead of a TV show - we need a group intervention


----------



## Longchamp

purseaddict76 said:


> hi chick02latz,
> 
> here are some photos. thanks!


 
I've seen the Pop watch and it had prada engraved on the clasp on the back of it. I know this is isn't the AT thread, but my best guess on your bracelet is it's fake.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *ryry*,
> 
> Everyone's taste is different, and I don't want to say anything tht would make the people who love this style and size mad. But because you asked......for my taste, the bag is too big. I don't know why, but it seems the bag loses some of look that makes it so pretty in a smaller size.
> 
> I've seen the posts in the YSL forum about the roady and how looks like a "big, long expanse of leather; too plain and shapeless". I immediately thought of that post when I saw your picture.
> 
> Here's *gingerstar's *recent reveal picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's yours......in the pictures this doesn't really look that much bigger than the roady picture above......hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I'd be happier with the large version of this bag.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Hi A  

Between the Roady and the Mahina,  I like the Mahina better, but agree w/ others in the large not the XL.  I like the Mahina and think the large would look fab on you. 

I think the handle on the Mahina will stay on your shoulder easier than the Roady. I like the drape of the LV better also, that shows up even looking at the two pix above.

I think the Roady looks like a big sac, nothing special and just not fond of it.


----------



## chic02latz

purseaddict76 said:


> hi chick02latz,
> 
> here are some photos.  thanks!



ITA with Longchamp above - i think it's a fake. have you tried the Authenticate This Prada thread? i have not seen this bracelet before, but all the straps that i own, have engraving on them.


----------



## chic02latz

longchamp said:


> hi a
> 
> between the roady and the mahina,  i like the mahina better, but agree w/ others in the large not the xl.  I like the mahina and think the large would look fab on you.
> 
> I think the handle on the mahina will stay on your shoulder easier than the roady. I like the drape of the lv better also, that shows up even looking at the two pix above.



ita


----------



## Longchamp

Okay gals, what do we think of this Prada Ostrich??

Too small? Not as lovely as the prior bags we've seen around?


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Okay gals, what do we think of this Prada Ostrich??
> 
> Too small? Not as lovely as the prior bags we've seen around?


 
Yup - too small for me. Are these the first of Joanna's loot?


----------



## Bagladee

A - if you are chosing between the roady and the Mahina, I would exhange the Mahina for a large over the hidden chain roady. Of all the bags you are looking at right now, the Mahina is my favorite. I do like the hidden chain roady over the Lanvin though.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Well...here is my Roady with the Chain...now, which one do you all like, this one or the Mahina-leaning toward this beauty....I think it is great!

So- Mahina or YSL?  LC- come on...you have to be with me on the Roady after these pics...need to post them side by side....

Posting in YSL thread soon..


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> Yup - too small for me. Are these the first of Joanna's loot?


 
No, wasn't from Joanna, her loot not in yet.


----------



## Longchamp

Okay I like the Chain Roady, much better than the other Roady's.  The other thing that came to mind. You can get the LV Mahina L later, but this bag will be seasonal.

This Roady looks good on you!!! I like it better than the hidden chain Chanel had one season.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Well...here is my Roady with the Chain...now, which one do you all like, this one or the Mahina-leaning toward this beauty....I think it is great!
> 
> So- Mahina or YSL? LC- come on...you have to be with my on the Roady after these pics...need to post them side by side....
> 
> Posting in YSL thread soon..


 
Love this one A!!!!! And you should definitely keep it, but I think you should get the Mahina over the Lanvin. Or the Lunar GM.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Okay-thanks.  I am in my PJs again!  Can you tell or what?  Same pics....same time-different bag.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee said:


> Love this one A!!!!! And you should definitely keep it, but I think you should get the Mahina over the Lanvin. Or the Lunar GM.


You get the Lunar GM first....I just think I should have gotten the L- enough said.  I love the Mahina though...just huge!

Lanvin still has not arrived.  They did not send it two day...WTF??  What is up with my shipping issues as of late?


----------



## chic02latz

love the this roady A - way better than the other pic we saw before. the chain detail really makes a huge difference.

also agree with Longchamp regarding the mahina will always be around next season...


----------



## Longchamp

O, I'm anxious to see what you think the of the Lanvin, I think you'll love it, but if you don't, don't send it back until you tell me which boutique it's going back to, may have her just send it to me.

My brown won't be available until 2 more weeks and by then will decide which color I like better.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Thanks A!!  I just posted more pics in YSL forum...I love this bag, and think it is a total keeper!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Love that pic on u RYRY..the Roady with chain is TDF on u...!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE dont make me like another bag..LMAO....Im trying to be good!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Jill-you influenced me to get that darn Lanvin (which I still have not received)-so I am glad I can make a dent of influence on you!!  It can hold a lot of things including both boys stuff when needed!!  AND, still look pretty...enough to wear without the boys (my little boys of course)!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL....the Lanvin holds EVERYTHING..I call it my bottomless pit!HEHEHE!


----------



## valerieb

Love the chain Roady, it looks incredible on you!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Okay gals, what do we think of this Prada Ostrich??
> 
> Too small? Not as lovely as the prior bags we've seen around?


 

I love these bags!  I agree they are small, but would definitely be useful when going out when you don't want to carry a lot.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> This Roady looks good on you!!! *I like it better* than the hidden chain Chanel had one season.


 
Me too!  I actually bought the large hidden chain hobo when it went on sale last year.  It is a gorgeous, gorgeous bag, but awkward.  When lying flat, the top of the bag is within inches of the strap.  When you wear it you have to smoosh down the top of the bag.  It is easy to do, but I can't help but wonder why they designed it that way.


----------



## luvprada

The Roady looks great on you!  Love the bag


----------



## jcoop

*ryry,* I'm definitely in the minority here.  I'd prefer the L Mahina over the ysl hidden chain roady.  

But, you know you've gotta get the bag that YOU love and that works for you!

As SOON as you receive the Lanvin....pleeeaaaaassssssseee post us pics and modeling pics!  Pretty please?!

*longchamp, *I like the ostrich prada...could work great in certain situations.


----------



## Bagladee

Jcoop - how is your weather? Are you getting that rain that I saw on the news this morning? Have you had a chance to see that embossed Prada bag in person yet?


----------



## jcoop

Hey bagladee, how are YOU??

I am well.  YES, rain!!!!  We've been in the Texas Hill Country for the past 10 or so days (near Austin) and got lots of rain there---but are back in Lubbock now which is north of west Texas--we've only had about an inch here.  But, for the hill country....It is very muchly needed too.  Some places flooded.  Our place did not flood.  We got 5" from Thur-Sat...more rain there since we've left.  The lake we are on there (Lake LBJ) is constant level but all the other lakes in that area are not constant level and are extremely low.  People's boat docks/etc. are on dry land and have been awhile now.  

I have not seen the embossed Prada.  Did you get one?  Do you think someone in Vegas will have one?  I go there the 4th.  You need to catch me up on your recent bags!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> My bag from Paris is lined in the pink "stuff". *I think it's stuff, not leather*.
> 
> Oh the bag in Troy was a Givenchy. I really liked it. Have been trying to find a pix of it, it's not at Barney's. But I know I've seen it somewhere will keep looking and post soon.


 
Well if you think yours is *the stuff*, I know mine is too.  Oh well, I still love it.

I am surprised that Barney's didn't have a pic of the Givenchy.  They seem like they carry a ton of the bags (although probably 90% are the Nightingale style--which I really like!)


----------



## jcoop

hey ssc,

have you done any "splaining" yet??


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> Hey bagladee, how are YOU??
> 
> I am well. YES, rain!!!! We've been in the Texas Hill Country for the past 10 or so days (near Austin) and got lots of rain there---but are back in Lubbock now which is north of west Texas--we've only had about an inch here. But, for the hill country....It is very muchly needed too. Some places flooded. Our place did not flood. We got 5" from Thur-Sat...more rain there since we've left. The lake we are on there (Lake LBJ) is constant level but all the other lakes in that area are not constant level and are extremely low. People's boat docks/etc. are on dry land and have been awhile now.
> 
> I have not seen the embossed Prada. Did you get one? Do you think someone in Vegas will have one? I go there the 4th. You need to catch me up on your recent bags!


 
I'm good - thanks! Been very busy getting the kids back into preschool and all of the fall activities.

Not sure Vegas will have the embossed Prada. Didn't Joanna say that was a bag that the retail stores got and not the Prada Boutiques? But then, the SAs don't usually know a whole lot. I'm sure you will have a blast shopping there though!!!

I haven't done a lot of buying lately. One of the Prada bags that I had paid full price for was on BF and with my coupon I ended up saving over $500 so I am taking the original one back to Nordies. The last time I was at Nordies I bought a YSL bag for $909 (originally $2395). Oversized muse in croc embossed suede degrade. Not sure what the color is called - sometimes looks gray/brown and sometimes looks Khaki. I love it!!!! I also bought a muse II from BF and it should arrive Wednesday - lizard embossed suede in anthracite (dark gray). And I have the YSL flap bag on hold at Nordstrom waiting for double points on Wednesday. Then I am done - at least for awhile. I am loving my bags and each time I pull one out it is so much fun. I have saved quite a few of them to use in the fall and well fall is almost here! I have not carried my portobello yet, but I carried my LV Melrose Avenue one weekend and loved it. They are similar bags in shape/structure and also in the different way that they look in sunlight. Both are stunning bags.

Looking forward to see what you bring home from your Vegas trip!!!!


----------



## jcoop

I found the lanvin in brown!!!!!  It is on hold for me.  I just got off the phone with my sa.  I may have to get her to send it to me to see since I will not be around a store that has those.

Thoughts/ideas please!

How durable do you think this is Jill, Longchamp????? ryry, you haven't received yours?

Lanvin OR stamped vitello lux Prada????????????????????????


----------



## purseaddict76

chic02latz said:


> ITA with Longchamp above - i think it's a fake. have you tried the Authenticate This Prada thread? i have not seen this bracelet before, but all the straps that i own, have engraving on them.


 yes i agree.  because it has to have some kind of engraving either on the metal or the leather.  it has none!  gosh, i will have to file a dispute.  thanks so much!


----------



## purseaddict76

Longchamp said:


> I've seen the Pop watch and it had prada engraved on the clasp on the back of it. I know this is isn't the AT thread, but my best guess on your bracelet is it's fake.


 
yes, i totally agree.  it has to have prada engraving either on the metal or the leather.  but this has none.  gosh, i will have to file a dispute now.  thanks so much!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> hey ssc,
> 
> have you done any "splaining" yet??


 
LOL, not yet--I'm still in a holding pattern in pre-bust.  

DH has to go on a couple business trips this week, so I am hoping to escape a full out bust this week.  

Too bad I have a YSL roady flap on the way and I just received the Prada studded wallet.  I can't take those back, right?  They were ordered before the pre-bust period.  

I suppose after this I will have to lay low until I can figure out how to get around Mr. Financial Planner Man.  I think a sugar daddy may be the only way.


----------



## luvprada

ssc0619 said:


> Too bad I have a YSL roady flap on the way and I just received the Prada studded wallet.  I can't take those back, right?  They were ordered before the pre-bust period.



Too late too take them back - that's my motto

I'm still eying a Chanel bag that I saw on someone IRL at Nordstrom this weekend and flipped over.  Knew it was a high end bag but didn't know what as it there wasn't a logo or anything obvious that I recognized and had not see the style before.  I actually stopped the gal and asked her.  It has the little Chanel emblem on the zipper and that's it.  She bought it in London 2 years ago and wears it every day and I'll tell you - it is in great shape.  Didn't think Lambskin wore that well for everyday but hers was beautiful.  Haven't ordered it yet.  Am trying to resist.  Woke up thinking  - the last thing I need is another bag and how many have I bought this year (don't want to know) but I don't have one like this and think they are a 2007 style (quilted lambskin).  I guess it could be my 2012 Christmas present

Mentioned it to DH and he changed the subject!


----------



## sbelle

luvprada said:


> *Too late too take them back - that's my motto*


 
Thank you *luvprada*!  

Do you know the name of the Chanel bag that you saw?  Just curious.  I tend to like the ones that are more discrete--without a huge "cc" on them.


----------



## chic02latz

ssc0619 said:


> LOL, not yet--I'm still in a holding pattern in pre-bust.
> 
> DH has to go on a couple business trips this week, so I am hoping to escape a full out bust this week.
> 
> Too bad I have a YSL roady flap on the way and I just received the Prada studded wallet.  I can't take those back, right?  They were ordered before the pre-bust period.
> 
> I suppose after this I will have to lay low until I can figure out how to get around Mr. Financial Planner Man.  I think a sugar daddy may be the only way.



ssc- you cracked me up! i like how you think - keep the pre-bust acquisitions! (if you love them of course) lol! where is this prada studded wallet? share pics pleaseeeee...

i actually would like to know how you ladies manage your finances and your purses from your DHs. i am not sure if the guy that i'm dating will ever understand about my passion for bags... lol!


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop - here are the pics of the brown stamped Prada. Personally, I like the BL0605.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oops - I guess it won't let me copy. Check them out on styledrops.


----------



## luvprada

Quilted Lambskin Hidden Chain Hobo - Ok I'm losing my mind.  Now I can't find the site I was on


----------



## luvprada

chic02latz said:


> i actually would like to know how you ladies manage your finances and your purses from your DHs. i am not sure if the guy that i'm dating will ever understand about my passion for bags... lol!



Since I buy mostly black and they all look the same to him - I don't think he realizes how many there are!  I always show him and he has no interest and then forgets about them


----------



## sbelle

luvprada said:


> Quilted Lambskin Hidden Chain Hobo - Ok I'm losing my mind. Now I can't find the site I was on


 
Oh, I know! Yoogi's Closet has a small and a large one! I have the large! 

Here's a picture of the large from a NM catalog...






and here's mine


----------



## chic02latz

luvprada said:


> Since I buy mostly black and they all look the same to him - I don't think he realizes how many there are!  I always show him and he has no interest and then forgets about them



lol! actually my boyfriend also thinks that all black bags are the same!!! but if he knows the prices, he might just flipped out! he's a simple and prudent boy, which i love, but it just scares me if he ever finds out about my spending habits...


----------



## chic02latz

ssc0619 said:


> Oh, I know! Yoogi's Closet has a small and a large one! I have the large!
> 
> and here's mine



i love your bag ssc!!!


----------



## sbelle

chic02latz said:


> i love your bag ssc!!!


 
Thanks *chic*!  This is one I almost sold because I never used it.  Then I took it out to take pictures and I realized it is really a gorgeous bag.  The lambskin is beautiful.  I also love the fact that it doesn't scream Chanel.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  Me too!  Is it heavy?  The YSL is quite heavy actually!


----------



## sbelle

It is extremely lightweight. 

The only thing I wasn't sure if I liked about it (and you can almost see it in my picture) is when you lay it flat there is only about an inch of clearance between the handle and the top of the bag where the zipper is. When you carry it though you have plenty of room because you put it over your shoulder and kinda smoosh the top down. In the NM picture you can't tell that, you can in mine and this Yoogi's closet picture. 

It isn't a huge deal, but just something you have to get used to.







They have the top kinda folded over, where I think it looks better when it is smooshed!!


----------



## chic02latz

i got some pics of chanel necklaces and WOCs from my SA during the weekend... made me want to get another WOC. i can't get it out of my head although i don't NEED one... lol! i already have the quilted one (different than the one in the picture though... smaller quilt) and the half-moon one. i have both in black. i love the reissue style and the camelia. what do you all think?? 

pics:


----------



## chic02latz

ssc0619 said:


> It is extremely lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the top kinda folded over, where I think it looks better when it is smooshed!!



OMG!  i just checked out the one at yoogi's... you made me want this bag... nooooo!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Chic--love the Camelia WOC, but do you want another *black* WOC?


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^ Me too! Is it heavy? The YSL is quite heavy actually!


 
That bag looks heavy A. I think that hardware is weighing the purse down. You might want to rethink this. 

Did the Lanvin come yet?  It's not heavy.


----------



## sbelle

You know when I was thinking about selling my hidden chain hobo, and decided against it, it wasn't 2 days before this one popped up on Yoogi's Closet.  I find it fascinating that that happens to me a lot.  I doesn't matter how old the bag is....it seems when I move to sell it I very quickly see another one just like it on another resale website.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Chic--love the Camelia WOC, but do you want another *black* WOC?


 

Thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Oh, I know! Yoogi's Closet has a small and a large one! I have the large!
> 
> Here's a picture of the large from a NM catalog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's mine


 
S - I love that bag!!!!! Definitely one that I would love to have in my collection!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> i got some pics of chanel necklaces and WOCs from my SA during the weekend... made me want to get another WOC. i can't get it out of my head although i don't NEED one... lol! i already have the quilted one (different than the one in the picture though... smaller quilt) and the half-moon one. i have both in black. i love the reissue style and the camelia. what do you all think??
> 
> pics:


 
chic - check these out:


----------



## luvprada

Yes - that's the bag - couldn't remember where I saw it.

Malleries has one in white!

SSC do you use yours at all or just store it


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> That bag looks heavy A. I think that hardware is weighing the purse down. You might want to rethink this.
> 
> Did the Lanvin come yet?  It's not heavy.


Yep- today I was a little annoyed because it was heavier than the Mahina (and the Mahina had some of my stuff in it)- so......STILL WAITING FOR THE LANVIN.  I am so annoyed!  They were supposed to two day it, and they did not...whatever.  We will see.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Did you see today's purseblog?

http://www.purseblog.com/ysl-handbags/ysl-roady.html


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Yes, I did....how about that?  My bag is sold out....whatever....every bag I get is "sold out"....then I see tons of them


----------



## ~lse~

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Camelia WOC.  What's the damage on one of these babies...like I could afford it!  



chic02latz said:


> i got some pics of chanel necklaces and WOCs from my SA during the weekend... made me want to get another WOC. i can't get it out of my head although i don't NEED one... lol! i already have the quilted one (different than the one in the picture though... smaller quilt) and the half-moon one. i have both in black. i love the reissue style and the camelia. what do you all think??
> 
> pics:


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^Yes, I did....how about that? My bag is sold out....whatever....every bag I get is "sold out"....then I see tons of them


 

lol--I know...sold out or in danger of selling out.  I did just see the roady hidden chain online last night at a store, but didn't go through "fake ordering" to see if it is available.


----------



## jcoop

Thanks, bagladee!!!!!  That may be the size and color my nm sa will be getting....gotta ask her now.


----------



## chic02latz

~lse~ said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Camelia WOC. What's the damage on one of these babies...like I could afford it!


 
i'm actually not sure about the price - my SA didn't include it in the email. i *think* the boxy-shaped WOCs sell for around $1400-1750 depending on the leather/treatment...


----------



## chic02latz

*Longchamp & ssc* - that's exactly my thought too! if that camelia is available in lipstick red, i would be all over it!!! i am still debating if i should get it (i'm thinking that it may be LE..?? i could be wrong though). the next option down from the camelia is the reissue ones - i was thinking turquoise initially, but now think that the purple one may be more versatile if i need to carry it from day to eve... do you all think that purple can go with most colors? the leather looks like lambskin though. i will need to call my SA and find out, as i don't know if lambskin is a good idea for a WOC that we touch constantly.

*Bagladee* - those WOCs are gorgy!!!  where did you get those pics from? my SA didn't send me any of those... did you happen to get the prices??? they looks so classy and dressy!!! ah temptations... mmm are you getting one too???


----------



## Longchamp

I like the Camelia one a bunch.  I also like the purple lambskin. Wow if the camelia comes in red, let us know!!


----------



## sbelle

ok *longchamp*, I moved it to the chat thread!





Longchamp said:


> Okay, I'm all the way there and then somefor the medium, but I'm not liking what I'm seeing for resort. *So now I've talked myself into--should I wait and see what s/s has to offer?*


 
I admire you patience. That's definitely something I can work on. 





Longchamp said:


> I don't think I want the Nappa ebano/nero, want a little more structure, but not as heavy as vachette.*?*


 
I hear you. I just can't see a nappa for me either.





Longchamp said:


> I'm going to NYC early to mid October and going to the 5th Avenue BV to play (again) w/ all the leather styles.


 
Oh, I wish I could meet you there! We are just an hour and a half plane ride and it is easy to get there. The problem of course is the kids and their activities. 





Longchamp said:


> Nothing has hit me in the face like the reflect or the Peltro.


 
I totally agree. You would think they would have something that wonderful in s/s 2010.





Longchamp said:


> I also thought about the SO Ferro Nappa Umbria.


 
Love that idea!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> *Bagladee* - those WOCs are gorgy!!!  where did you get those pics from? my SA didn't send me any of those... did you happen to get the prices??? they looks so classy and dressy!!! ah temptations... mmm are you getting one too???


 
Lisa from NM sent them to me - $1100. And no, two is enough for me right now, especially since I want that croc bag.


----------



## sbelle

Why is there no Prada reference thread?  

Is it because there are too many different styles each year?  I find that I use the reference threads a lot on the other forums--bv, chanel, ysl.  Just curious...


----------



## Longchamp

Gosh I think xcept for the gaufre's none of the bags have names. And so few styles carry over from season to season. Would someone really want to go to the reference thread to see a pix of the "Cousin It" fringe bag??? 

Never thought of it though. Gals would have to search for bags by model number and that wouldn't be very helpful  I guess they could be categorized by material and or type of leather.


----------



## Longchamp

S, I wish you could meet me there too!!!  Please let me know if you change your mind. You can bring you kids, it could be a school field trip. The research topic could be "Gals gone Mad" or How much is that Cabat in the window? 

 Going to time it to see BV and Ostrich bags. 

Vachette is the type of leather. I love the Matita Cabat, but only comes in vachette and very heavy. I think Castorny has the bag.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Gosh I think xcept for the gaufre's none of the bags have names. And so few styles carry over from season to season. Would someone really want to go to the reference thread to see a pix of the "Cousin It" fringe bag???
> 
> Never thought of it though. Gals would have to search for bags by model number and that wouldn't be very helpful I guess they could be categorized by material and or type of leather.


 
You are right.  It would be a mess!




Longchamp said:


> The research topic could be *"Gals gone Mad*" or How much is that Cabat in the window?.



My kids live that everyday (or at least "Moms gone Mad"!)


----------



## Longchamp

Ah another tPFer clued me in that Barney's updated their site.  I look at their Lanvin stock at least twice a week. Ah but the day I don't look---there she is in grey. 

Barney's uses stock photos and their pics don't do bags justice, but the gris amalia is on it's way.  Saks didn't get in grey, just black and brown.

http://www.barneys.com/Amalia Quilted Tote/00505002338477,default,pd.html

It's on its way from Chicago, hope not on the same slow train that ryry's is!!! LOL.

I would have got this one instead--but satin and way too much for fabric bag. But isn't this a sweet bag?  I've seen the Amalia totes, I hope I'm not sorry the style of Amalia I got...UGH.

http://www.barneys.com/Amalia Quilted Tote/00505002329857,default,pd.html


----------



## chic02latz

Bagladee said:


> Lisa from NM sent them to me - $1100. And no, two is enough for me right now, especially since I want that croc bag.



oh my - that's a really good price! so it sounds like you're getting that croc bag  

i want all those WOCs!!! i'm in trouble :s


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> Ah another tPFer clued me in that Barney's updated their site.  I look at their Lanvin stock at least twice a week. Ah but the day I don't look---there she is in grey.
> 
> Barney's uses stock photos and their pics don't do bags justice, but the gris amalia is on it's way.  Saks didn't get in grey, just black and brown.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Amalia Quilted Tote/00505002338477,default,pd.html
> 
> It's on its way from Chicago, hope not on the same slow train that ryry's is!!! LOL.
> 
> I would have got this one instead--but satin and way too much for fabric bag. But isn't this a sweet bag?  I've seen the Amalia totes, I hope I'm not sorry the style of Amalia I got...UGH.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Amalia Quilted Tote/00505002329857,default,pd.html



beautiful bags, Longchamp! i agree that the latter is too much for a satin bag... can't wait to see your pics when the beauty arrives!


----------



## Longchamp

Okay chic, which WOC are you getting, enquiring minds need to know!!


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> I like the Camelia one a bunch.  I also like the purple lambskin. Wow if the camelia comes in red, let us know!!



the camelia just comes in black . still can't decide *Longchamp*...

according to my SA the lambskin WOC is not as delicate as the lambskin flaps due to a new finish/treatment that they put on it... and they do this to the new maxis as well... it's still delicate, but not as prone to scratches... i think someone in Chanel has mentioned this before as well... was it you *Bagladee*?

btw, your planned field trip sounds like a lot of fun *Longchamp*! where are you in the cabat piggy bank? i may need another year to get there if i keep getting distracted by silly little things !


----------



## Longchamp

My funds are sitting in my hot little hands-- I have been a selling maniac and I'm ready to buy the perfect Cabat. But I missed out on my number one and two choice and nothing else has caught my fancy as much. So all dressed up and nowhere to go!!!

I'm waiting patiently for rbaby to see if her Lanvin tote came in today.


----------



## ryrybaby12

LC- I am telling you we come from the same mom!!  I swear to God.  The SA you called to this morning that the TPFer gave you...I also called and she totally talked me into the Gris too!!  AND SAKS STILL has not sent me the black...so waiting still.  The SA at Barney's is holding the Gris until Friday for me so I can hopefully see my black one and decide, but she said the Gris has blue undertones and is TDF...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh- and I like the satin one too...too bad it was not leather...thought I saw one similar to it in leather...??


----------



## Longchamp

I'm telling you GF, we're sisters and we just don't know it.  This beauty slipped away from me, I had it in my hot little hands in France and sorry I didn't buy it while I was there. And for the love of Gawd, can't find it anywhere now in the states.

I ordered from Barney's NY only because I've purchased Goyard from an SA there and knew she would help me out--but the bag is coming from Chicago. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-t2INe0wOqpu3pYlZ8ZW.EQ

Ah do you remember what I said a bunch of posts back--you'll be sending the YSL back and keeping the Lanvin......


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Oh- and I like the satin one too...too bad it was not leather...thought I saw one similar to it in leather...??


 
He does make one in leather, but much smaller.


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> My funds are sitting in my hot little hands-- I have been a selling maniac and I'm ready to buy the perfect Cabat. But I missed out on my number one and two choice and nothing else has caught my fancy as much. So all dressed up and nowhere to go!!!
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for rbaby to see if her Lanvin tote came in today.



yeah i remember about the reflect - that was too bad... what was your second choice? i would love to be in your position though - having the money and waiting to pull the trigger. i hope you find THE one on your "field trip"

i can't wait to see the pics of the Lanvin too. i like it, but it's not really calling my name for some reason... i guess it's those online pictures... i bet it is waayyyy prettier IRL... can't wait to see pics and report on this bag!


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> I'm telling you GF, we're sisters and we just don't know it.  This beauty slipped away from me, I had it in my hot little hands in France and sorry I didn't buy it while I was there. And for the love of Gawd, can't find it anywhere now in the states.
> 
> I ordered from Barney's NY only because I've purchased Goyard from an SA there and knew she would help me out--but the bag is coming from Chicago.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-t2INe0wOqpu3pYlZ8ZW.EQ
> 
> Ah do you remember what I said a bunch of posts back--you'll be sending the YSL back and keeping the Lanvin......



okay this bag is a serious beauty! and i have never bought a lanvin... really love the color!!


----------



## chic02latz

*ryry* - are you keeping the roady w/ hidden chain? it's so pretty, but sounds like it's really heavy...


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Isn't it TDF??? ARGH!!! Well I guess it wasn't meant to be. I was really tired that day as we just came back from watching Lance bike up the freaking Alps and guess I wasn't focusing on what's important---HANDBAGS!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

^lol! Lance vs. Handbags... that day Lance won 1-0!!


----------



## luvprada

chic02latz said:


> *ryry* - are you keeping the roady w/ hidden chain? it's so pretty, but sounds like it's really heavy...



I want to know also as I thought about it but then read it was heavy and didn't think I could deal with it.


----------



## ryrybaby12

OMG...when are they getting that bag in the states...I LOVE THAT ONE from Net-a-Porter!  Did you ask Barney's about it?  So....JUST got the bag at 8pm tonight!  Ugh...and my DH answered the door and said, "Oh...uh...honey....I think Saks sent you ANOTHER bag."  AND it is freaking awesome.  I am now going to be torn between the black and the grey.  I will say this LOUD AND CLEAR- 

LONGCHAMP was RIGHT!  This Lanvin is amazingly beautiful, and lucsious leather, adorable straps, and so freaking light.  I will take pics at some point, but crazy week.  I am really loving this bag.  Holy moly, I CAN NOT wait until Barney's opens here in AZ....5 minutes from my freaking house...ugh.

JCOOP-you better tell me what you think of your purchase tomorrow.

Yes, thinking about letting YSL go...it reallly is heavy-but I do LOVE the look of it.


----------



## sbelle

I just saw the new Vivienne Tam netbook and am loving it.  













 I got the red one from last year (and love it), but lol I'm feeling so much love for this new one too!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ That's a beauty!! Would have to look at the specs on her, need the speed!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^ That's a beauty!! Would have to look at the specs on her, need the speed!!


 
It wouldn't be for you.  These netbooks have no speed--really only built for checking email and internet.  I just like to take mine when I travel.  Although I love my Iphone, I like having the option of a larger screen!


----------



## Longchamp

I have a netbook, and kind of sorry I got it, it's okay, I travel w/ it. But you can't upgrade them and that's the  downside to me.


----------



## Longchamp

UT OH, I hear someone has their gris Lanvin!!!! We need to see pix


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> UT OH, I hear someone has their gris Lanvin!!!! We need to see pix


 
Hmmm.....wonder who it is....


----------



## sbelle

I just got an email from Joanna that they are raising prices 5% tomorrow.  Very interesting.....................


----------



## Longchamp

Yes she sent it out to all her buyers. Think Prada raising its prices everywhere.

Yes I'm hoping she posts pix, maybe later.


----------



## Beach Bum

Hey everyone...
Saw your posts and wanted t catch up....life is still crazy here but I think I finally found the wrlds greatest nanny/sitter for my little guy..so I will get to posting pics ASAP!
I saw your post about the camellia WOC....I have the black one and wore it out to the grocery store today....I still DONT beleive its LAMB...seriously,its like HARD leather and DOESNT SCRATCH AT ALL!LOVE IT!
and the LANVIN tote is the best tote ever,it holds EVERYTHING!!!LOL!


----------



## jcoop

Rough day for me here girlies, so please don't pay attention to my white t and boxers! 
TaDa, here is miss gris lanvin!


----------



## Beach Bum

^^UH OH!I need the LANVIN is GRIS too!LOL!I love my black one but this one is TDF TOO!


----------



## Longchamp

OMG, jcoop first of all sorry you don't feel well. Hope it's not the flu--maybe it is - the H1 handbag flu.

But we aren't looking at you babe, just the bag.   I love it, love the texture, mine should be here Friday. 

Ah Jill, Saks didn't have the grey, only black and brown and ordered this from Barney's.

Hope you're loving it J, but if not, there will be other beauties!!!

THANKS FOR POSTING!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> Hey everyone...
> Saw your posts and wanted t catch up....life is still crazy here but I think I finally found the wrlds greatest nanny/sitter for my little guy..so I will get to posting pics ASAP!
> I saw your post about the camellia WOC....I have the black one and wore it out to the grocery store today....I still DONT beleive its LAMB...seriously,its like HARD leather and DOESNT SCRATCH AT ALL!LOVE IT!
> and the LANVIN tote is the best tote ever,it holds EVERYTHING!!!LOL!


 
Double yahoo for finding a nanny. You must be so tired w/ Tay's ball and no good nanny.  I'm happy for you!!!

Good to hear about the Camelia WOC. 

Now have a favor for you--

Have you seen this bag while you're out and about shopping? You are the queen of finding great bags.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-APUh4p0kzSfhmYxrLJxHrw


----------



## ryrybaby12

God...I freaking love this bag!!  May need to get the Gris....holy moly!  LC- if you find that bag, find two-one for me


----------



## Longchamp

We're enlisting the help of our super shopper Jill. Hope she knows she's been recruited!!!

So what are you doing A--Are you keeping the black and getting the grey? May want to hold onto the black until you see the grey.

What about the YSL Roady??  

Decisions/decisions.

jcoop, have a feeling you're not in love w/ the bag ---sorry!


----------



## Beach Bum

Longchamp said:


> Double yahoo for finding a nanny. You must be so tired w/ Tay's ball and no good nanny.  I'm happy for you!!!
> 
> Good to hear about the Camelia WOC.
> 
> Now have a favor for you--
> 
> Have you seen this bag while you're out and about shopping? You are the queen of finding great bags.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-APUh4p0kzSfhmYxrLJxHrw



I SWEAR my SAKS had that bag when i saw my tote there....i loved THREE LANVIN bags there actually and i beleive THAT one was it!


----------



## Longchamp

Are you freaking serious???   I still have her number, I'm calling first thing in the morning!! TIA

Don't worry rbaby--I'll get two


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Get yours first sister.....i heard BG had it, but hey have it only in bronze....if you want that color...call there.

Wonder if NM ever got it??


----------



## sbelle

Younger dd got sick today.  Bad headache and high temperature--keep your fingers crossed it isn't H1N1.  

Her school has one suspected case--one of my dd's friends.   The reason it isn't confirmed is that doctors here are following guidelines and are not testing for it.  But, my daughter's friend's doctor believes that the friend has H1N1.  That child got sick last Wednesday and is still sick--with a temperature even today.

So, with the doctors not testing, who knows??  But, if dd stays sick for a week we will assume it was H1N1.  

And don't you know that dd picked today (before her symptons showed) to share a bottle of water with me!!


----------



## Longchamp

Sorry to hear about DD, but the CDC is recommending no testing. I know we are getting hit in our ED w/ it, they have seen and treated dozens of cases.

Head of ID (infectious disease) went nuts when they started to test. Here's the theory--it's a virus, have to treat the symptoms, no matter what type of viral syndrome you have... so don't waste the money on the testing.  The test is expensive.

But there is still the option of antiviral medications for the young. If DD is seen by her PCP w/ in 72 hours, he may start her on one.

Also, don't think we've seen a case of H1N1 that did not have the cough.  So some are receiving CXR's --smokers/immune deficient/elderly/very young to R/O pneumonia.

Also meant to add, the fever is probably causing the headache, so Motrin will help w/ both if no allergies.

Also, strep throat is already in high gear in our area, is usually endemic in areas of the country, so you guys may have it. This may be the cause of her fever.


----------



## Longchamp

Also, I don't like to give out health advice as a rule, that's why I stay off the health forum.

The debate is out on the vaccine coming out--it's new, rushed production and testing may not be as much as one would like, so risk of side effects not well known at this time.

Please discuss w/ your pcp's whether you should receive the  vaccine when it arrives.

This only pertains to the H1N1 vaccine not the yearly influenza vaccine.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks *longchamp*!  I have heard the same thing about the cough.  My daughter's friend who most likely has it had onset of symptons in this order headache, fever, followed by cough.  The cough didn't start until day 2 or 3, but has been consistent since.  The fever comes and goes--it will spike up for awhile and then come down.

Now, so far all dd has had is the fever and headache.  Temp about 101.  Our doctor does not want them to come in at all, unless you are afraid it has turned into something worse.  So my daughter's friend didn't go in until day 7 when the mom was worried that the cough had turned into something worse.


----------



## luvprada

SSC hope your DD gets better quick!


----------



## jcoop

ssc, how is your dd this morning?
get well wishes coming your way from me


----------



## sbelle

Thanks jcoop and luvprada--

I am totally thinking it H1N1, but she does not have a cough yet.  As longchamp mentioned earlier, all reports I have read include a cough. 

She's worse than yesterday.  Bad headache and fever.


----------



## jcoop

Thank you *Jill*, *Longchamp* and *ryry* for your thoughtful comments!
It truly is SO pretty---just as Longchamp said!  I just love the color of grey. Unfortunately, I will not keep it as I'm so afraid of the satin trim.  I'd love to find another bag in this exact color.


----------



## jcoop

Oh ssc, I'm so sorry to hear she is worse.  I know she must be miserable.  Please keep us updated.  We care.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Thanks jcoop and luvprada--
> 
> I am totally thinking it H1N1, but she does not have a cough yet. As longchamp mentioned earlier, all reports I have read include a cough.
> 
> She's worse than yesterday. Bad headache and fever.


 
Yes, keep us posted and we are thinking of you and DD.  I know you know this but good handwashing in the ssc house!!!

She should be okay, lots of fluids, it's a viral syndrome and should eventually dissipate spontaneously. The Motrin (ibuprofen) should keep her sx of headache and fever to a minimum.


----------



## Longchamp

Also ssc, what mini are you thinking of?  On hold for me, going to order the bmay bag and decide w/ S/S selection. Hoping there is another peltro/reflect nappa umbria coming out then.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Yes, keep us posted and we are thinking of you and DD. I know you know this *but good handwashing in the ssc house!!!*
> 
> She should be okay, lots of fluids, it's a viral syndrome and should eventually dissipate spontaneously. The Motrin (ibuprofen) should keep her sx of headache and fever to a minimum.


 

LOL--I am one of those that goes for overkill on attempts to kill germs.  Last night I went through the house and wiped down every door handle, light switch, remote controls, computer keyboards, mouses (anything that she might have touched) with an anti-bacterial wipe.

I have hand sanitizer and anti-bacterial wipes in every room.

When I made my older dd's lunch today I got everything together and then washed for hands for a minute.  Then I used anti-bacterial gel.  Then I put on a pair of plastic gloves!!  Then I washed my hands in the gloves several times as I was making the lunch!!  The older dd cannot get sick...her school schedule is much too hard for her to be able to miss a week of school.


----------



## sbelle

oh my goodness--did y'all see that Beyond the Rack had Prada today?  I saw a purse I paid full price for there.  Bummer.  By the time I logged on everything was either sold or in someone's cart.


----------



## Bagladee

I'll post croc pics later this morning but here is a bag I just got this week from BlueFly - a YSL lizard embossed suede muse II in anthracite. I absolutely love the look of this bag, but opening and closing it will be a pain for awhile until I am used to it. I know you guys will be honest with me. I keep telling myself I should keep the bag because I would only use it for a couple days at a time and beauty comes before function. The color is the perfect shade of gray for me - a dark slate gray. So, what do you think?


----------



## sbelle

I love it!  I have a multicolored one and I have gotten used to closure--but it took time.  I think there is even a thread in YSL about how to do it!  You go in from under the flap to the side of the closure.

I don't use mine a ton, but it is mostly because I have too many bags!  I am still looking for ones to sell and this will not be one that gets sold.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## EMMY

jcoop said:


> Rough day for me here girlies, so please don't pay attention to my white t and boxers!
> TaDa, here is miss gris lanvin!


 

OMG I think I just drooled! This is amazing...! Longhcamp you BETTER post pics of this bad boy!! Can't wait for Jill's too!  That leather looks like a pillow ..!!


----------



## sbelle

Update on dd.  She is still sick, but still not terribly.  The only symptons are headache and fever.  Her fever goes up and down, and when it is down she feels well enough to do her homework!  She hasn't started with a cough yet.  So I am not 100% convinced it is H1N1.  I guess we'll have a better idea when we see how long this all lasts.


----------



## Bagladee

S - glad to hear that DD has not developed the cough and may skate through with just the plain old flu. My kids are so tired of me and my bottle of sanitizer that goes with me everywhere! Still haven't decided if I will have them vaccinated after hearing from *ryry* and *Longchamp*. They are generally very healthy and so I just don't know. I hope your daughter feels better soon!


----------



## Longchamp

Congrats on your Coccodrillo bagladee it's a beauty!!! Always great to find a good buy and a beauty!!!

As far as the Muse II, was never a fan of the bag, so may be biased. But can see why you like it, the color is gorgeous. Let us know what you decide.

My Lanvin arrived today, if I get up the energy to take pix, will do that later.  Was chasing sheep all morning w/ my silly dog--long story!!

But I'm in love, it's a beauty. More than I expected. Love the leather.  Really you have to hold the bag in your hands and you love it.

Rbaby--wondering are you keeping both?? Which color. I think I feel the grey in your future.

jcoop, yours is going back right??


----------



## Longchamp

BEWARE--LONG POST/NEED ADVICE...

Okay after many phone calls for the lusted after Prada Ostrich, since I saw it in France--I got more than I bargained. (Hey and why did they have resort bags already when they won't be out here for another couple weeks????)

I have coming the BN 1844 in Mais. I don't have to take it, can look and not take.  But for about 50% more I could have any Prada made into Ostrich, I asked about the Bauletto--my favorite Prada style. 

The gal that told me this--what a small world is a manager of a Prada Boutique--not one of the ones I usually frequent and is originally from Cleveland. I was talking to my friend here, who was talking to her friend, and then her friend is the manager. This gal emails me--which she gets out of the store registry for Prada Boutiques.

(I know the whole thing is kind of naughty, not sure I like all the talking)

Anywhoo she tells me she can have any bag I want made into Ostrich and any color.

Here's a link to a BN 1844 this one is stamped croccodile otherwise wouldn't be 1400 USD.


http://74.125.95.132/translate_c?hl...le.com&usg=ALkJrhgqikh_FYor0y2uDwl_WE7S9nlUDg


Then the bauletto shape is like my cervo lux pitone and lace bag--love the style.








Here are the color options for the bauletto. Now if the bauletto comes and I don't like it--well you know, it will be mine regardless. Unless some error w/ the craftmanship.


It is available in the following colors: nero (black), moro (dark brown), tobacco (brown), bianco (white), cuoio (camel), rosso (red), mais (mustard), orange, abete (green), grigio (grey), nudo (nude/beige), cera (ivory), turchese (turquoise), corallo (coral), fuxia (fuschia), begonia (bubblegum pink). 



I love the bauletto style bag--would be like a dream but 50% more, do you gals think it's worth it?

Don't know if I should bias you or not--but I'm leaning towards--IT'S NOT WORTH IT!!!


----------



## Longchamp

This color is Mais--have no issues w/ the color, but if got the bauletto would get either grigio or cuoio

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=867819&d=1251431114

PS Real leather lined in either bag.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> This color is Mais--have no issues w/ the color, but if got the bauletto would get either grigio or cuoio
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=867819&d=1251431114
> 
> PS Real leather lined in either bag.


 
Okay, so I am kind of slow....I love the bauletto too....so how much would the bag be? I have the begonia toad wallet and the lining in begonia is really a pretty color. I think I would love to have a bag like that. I also love the shape of the Mulberry Bayswater bags and net-a-porter has a beauty.


----------



## Longchamp

Not a fan of the Mulberry Bayswater, they are nice bags, just not for me.

See I want to leave the price out. This is how I shop. I don't look at the price first. I look at the object, if I don't like it, doesn't matter how much it is. But of course if in my mind I think it's 20 dollars and turns out to be 2000 dollars.....

W/o knowing the price. Which one do you like?  I know it's weird.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Not a fan of the Mulberry Bayswater, they are nice bags, just not for me.
> 
> See I want to leave the price out. This is how I shop. I don't look at the price first. I look at the object, if I don't like it, doesn't matter how much it is. But of course if in my mind I think it's 20 dollars and turns out to be 2000 dollars.....
> 
> W/o knowing the price. Which one do you like? I know it's weird.


 
Well, not knowing the price and thinking about all of the Prada bags I have, I think I would want one in either the bauletto or the push-lock. But then I do like the tote styles too. So in the end it just might very well come down to price for me. If I am going to pay big bucks for a bag - I have to be positive that I LOVE-LOVE-LOVE it. The shape is first and then the skin. So I would probably want to get it in a shape that I have and already know that I love. It would be worth paying more.


----------



## Longchamp

But I will say bagladee, that Mulberry Bays is a steal for ostrich.   If someone like Bays, they should snap this bag up!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48171


----------



## Longchamp

Always liked Sang A's river bag and here it is in espresso ostrich   3167

and python--2622


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> But I will say bagladee, that Mulberry Bays is a steal for ostrich. If someone like Bays, they should snap this bag up!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48171


 

I love the Bayswater and I have been looking at that one of nap since the first day it was posted.  The only thing standing between me and that bag is Mr. Financial Planner Man.


----------



## sbelle

*longchamp*--my head is spinning with all the different options.  

I am thinking if price is not a consideration, then I'd go with having the style you love made in ostrich.  If you have seen an ostrich bag that Prada has made before and you thought it looked great, then I can't imagine that you wouldn't love the one they make custom for you.  You know you'd love the style, you know you'd love the skin.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey SSC-need to talk to you about the YSL flap....is that cognac color called Corniolo?


----------



## jcoop

Longchamp, I agree 100000% with what ssc about the possible new bag!!!

I love that Sang A river bag---where do you get those babies?


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I love the Bayswater and I have been looking at that one of nap since the first day it was posted. The only thing standing between me and that bag is Mr. Financial Planner Man.


 
Okay S, here's my argument for you on this bag. This ostrich leather will out last the YSL leather tote by far, much better investment. Tell that to Mr FPM.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Longchamp, I agree 100000% with what ssc about the possible new bag!!!
> 
> I love that Sang A river bag---where do you get those babies?


 
Well she's a Korean designer, hasn't received much press until lately. My sister used to sell her  bags for her when she first started that's how I found out about her. 

But now she's out on her own and is doing really well. The river tote was one or her original designs. She now has one that is a Large River Tote and is more for the office--has a slot for a lap top.

http://www.sanga.com/store/shop.htm


----------



## Longchamp

This is one gorgeous professionally looking bag!!! Loves its


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey SSC-need to talk to you about the YSL flap....is that cognac color called Corniolo?



I am not sure...let me see if the BG catalog says what the color is.


----------



## sbelle

^^the catalog says "opium pebbled leather", also available in brown and black.  That was helpful.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Okay S, here's my argument for you on this bag. This ostrich leather will out last the YSL leather tote by far, much better investment. Tell that to Mr FPM.


 
Totally with you.  Thought I had all the time in the world for the Bays.  Didn't realize Mr. Man would get involved.  And now, I am being influenced by the fact the YSL was already ordered and it is $1,000 less.

I'm still selling bags, so there is a chance.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Always liked Sang A's river bag and here it is in espresso ostrich 3167
> 
> and python--2622


 
Longchamp I saw those bags in Canada at Holt Renfrew!  I didn't catch it at first when I looked at your pictures, but the big square at the end of the pull is what clued me in.  They had several beautiful bags that were in the $2,000-$2,500 range.  The SA said that the designer was doing well for them.


----------



## Longchamp

Yes they are lovely bags. When she was a nobody, she first started selling in Canada. 

My sister owned a ready to wear boutique at the time, and she came to her and asked her to sell her bags. Now that she's doing well, she sells to bigger names and I think (not sure) opened up a shop in NYC.

They were big sellers for her too.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Totally with you. Thought I had all the time in the world for the Bays. Didn't realize Mr. Man would get involved. And now, I am being influenced by the fact the YSL was already ordered and it is $1,000 less.
> 
> I'm still selling bags, so there is a chance.


 
Good work my friend. I know you have bags you don't carry!!!

You won't miss them, I promise you.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love it!  I can't believe you are designing your own ostrich!!  I think you need to get it in the bag you love most....and carry most.


----------



## ryrybaby12

What do you all know about the Sloane BV??  I just saw this in grey....TDF!  When did this designer just sneak up on me?  WHY???  ALL I NEED.


----------



## jcoop

Just took this shot of Fendi. This is her very fav way to get a drink! :weird:


----------



## ryrybaby12

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1253331136378&ev19=1:11

Here is the BV bag....so cute.  BUT NOT AS CUTE AS YOUR DOG FENDI-JCOOP  So amazingly cute!


----------



## jcoop

^I have not seen that bag irl.  I do really like the color!  Do you think it is easy getting in and out of?  What have you decided on lanvin??


----------



## Longchamp

OMG A, I told you we are sisters from different mothers. Did you see the PM I just sent you,  I picked out two BV's I thought you would like and this was one of them. UNREAL!!!

 I picked out the sloane and the New Pyramid. 

Yes the BV bags are easy to get in and out of.

Ferro Sloane one of his most popular bags. 

Stay away from the Venetas IMO, no likey!!!


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Just took this shot of Fendi. This is her very fav way to get a drink! :weird:


 
Awesome pix. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## jcoop

A, this may be just the bag you've been searching for!!!  I'd love to see it irl!


----------



## Longchamp

These two bags are definitely something you would like J.

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...roductId=49ca1fd5-5f58-4564-8cb5-85e06fc55f32

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...roductId=61155242-973a-4020-8a61-7481b880598b

They come in a multitude of colors. These colors that are pixed are from his F/W collection, but he has staples that it comes in every season.

A--There's a store in Scottsdale
J--There's a store in Dallas and Houston

Since boutique by you, must go there, much better selection than department store and will get a better feel for the bags.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh JCoop...I love the Lanvin...and definitely keeping it in either black or grey....one or the other.  Adrienne is sending it to me in grey.  Then I thought about this BV...it really is pretty.

Is it a hole like the YSL bag?  I don't care for having to look all in my bag to find my BB...

LC- if I ever come out to your neck of the woods...we have to meet- I swear we may have been separated at birth.  Either that, or you know me WAY too well.  


Oh lordy I really am annoyed that you girls have such great taste...and it is wearing off on me.

BTW...where do you even find a cabat?  Explain to me why they are so freaking pricey?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh shoot...that is right.  There is a store at Fashion Square....I will definitely go there.  Let me know if you want me to look for something....


----------



## Longchamp

It's pricey because it's made by hand, the leather is weaved by hand. 

Not the icon colors--nero/ebano are not as much, but some of that has to do w/ the leather also. It comes in nappa, nappa umbria (this is the leather I'm after) vachette, and rame--there are more but don't want to go into all that.

Please if you buy a Cabat put a lot of thought and research into it. Too expensive to buy something you don't like. That being said, the resale is VERY GOOD , if you decide to sell it.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> no, not at all. Some you may find even too small. Like the regular campana, I think is too small, but like the large [/B]
> 
> 
> LC- if I ever come out to your neck of the woods...we have to meet- I swear we may have been separated at birth. Either that, or you know me WAY too well.
> 
> *ah I might be coming to a conference out in Phoenix in November, I'll let you know. *
> 
> 
> BTW...where do you even find a cabat? Explain to me why they are so freaking pricey?
> 
> *boutique only, but you can buy many of his bags online at the BV site. And Ana the personal shopper can help you find a particular style or color you are looking for.*


 
*Hope that helps*


----------



## ryrybaby12

You know way too much!!  Is it from searching for your bag??  Too funny and so awesome...the reflet cabat is beautiful.  Not sure what the Pietro is yet....but going over there to see....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh and as far as your conference.....you, me and Alouette can't meet- and Barney's will be open by then.....


----------



## Longchamp

It's Peltro, was a silver bag,  I mean I loved this bag, thought I would find it in France so waited to go there to buy it and THEY NEVER EVEN GOT ONE!!!! So came home to find all gone everywhere. 

It was truly my favorite of all the leathers and colors for the Cabat.


----------



## ryrybaby12

J- are you still in search of a grey bag??

SSC- Is the YSL a pain because the opening is small?  I called the boutique today- said they are getting the bag in a red (Pomegranate as you mentioned), and an orange bag- I asked if it was more cognac and my SA said yes- wonder if it is the bag you posted?


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> What do you all know about the Sloane BV?? I just saw this in grey....TDF! When did this designer just sneak up on me? WHY??? ALL I NEED.


 
I have the Sloane in ferro (grey) and it is quite fabulous!



I just saw the picture from Saks--it is much nicer looking in person.  One thing that most people like about these bags is the way the drape when carried over your shoulder.  So the bottom won't look flat.  I'll find some pictures.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> SSC-* Is the YSL a pain because the opening is small*? I called the boutique today- said they are getting the bag in a red (Pomegranate as you mentioned), and an orange bag- I asked if it was more cognac and my SA said yes- wonder if it is the bag you posted?


 
I am going to have to carry the bag for a bit to tell you if I find it irritating.  I do think it has potential, but love it so much I can't get rid of it.  I love the structured looking style, that is softened by the leather.  The leather is really beautiful.

Another thing that I am not sure about is that the main compartment does not have any interior pockets.  You do have that extra big pocket on the front (see the pics in the YSL thread), so I think that will replace the others.   Because it is different I am not sure whether I"ll like it.  We'll see!


----------



## sbelle

ryry--here's a picture courtesy of *debsmith* from the BV sloane reference thread that shows how beautifully this bag hangs on the shoulder!


----------



## jcoop

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^aahhhhhhhhhhhh, how SO very pretty....love that look!!!!


----------



## SIMBA LOVER

Longchamp said:


> BEWARE--LONG POST/NEED ADVICE...
> 
> 
> Longchamp...hi..
> i hope it's ok with u that i give u my opinion...
> here's what i think...u should first ask your self a question...
> "How frequent do i use my favourate shape "bauletto" in  the form of lace bag or cervo lux pitone? Is it enough to satisfy my love for that particular shape?"
> If ur answer is yes...then u might consider getting a different shape this time...if it's no...i'm not satisfied enough then u probably should get the ostritch in the bauletto...coz i think that the shape of the bag is the most important factor that lets u decide wether u're comfortable enough to enjoy it or not...i mean u might decide to keep a bag but not necessarily enjoy it 'coz u're not comfortable enough with the shape...
> does this make any sense? anyhow...good luck with your decision...
> 
> oh BTW... i think u chose the best two colors....


----------



## ryrybaby12

jcoop said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^aahhhhhhhhhhhh, how SO very pretty....love that look!!!!


J- maybe it is the bag for you too!!!  Do you want me to report back to you what I think after i go to BV store?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> BEWARE--LONG POST/NEED ADVICE...
> 
> Okay after many phone calls for the lusted after Prada Ostrich, since I saw it in France--I got more than I bargained. (Hey and why did they have resort bags already when they won't be out here for another couple weeks????)
> 
> I have coming the BN 1844 in Mais. I don't have to take it, can look and not take.  But for about 50% more I could have any Prada made into Ostrich, I asked about the Bauletto--my favorite Prada style.
> 
> The gal that told me this--what a small world is a manager of a Prada Boutique--not one of the ones I usually frequent and is originally from Cleveland. I was talking to my friend here, who was talking to her friend, and then her friend is the manager. This gal emails me--which she gets out of the store registry for Prada Boutiques.
> 
> (I know the whole thing is kind of naughty, not sure I like all the talking)
> 
> Anywhoo she tells me she can have any bag I want made into Ostrich and any color.
> 
> Here's a link to a BN 1844 this one is stamped croccodile otherwise wouldn't be 1400 USD.
> 
> 
> http://74.125.95.132/translate_c?hl...le.com&usg=ALkJrhgqikh_FYor0y2uDwl_WE7S9nlUDg
> 
> 
> Then the bauletto shape is like my cervo lux pitone and lace bag--love the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the color options for the bauletto. Now if the bauletto comes and I don't like it--well you know, it will be mine regardless. Unless some error w/ the craftmanship.
> 
> 
> It is available in the following colors: nero (black), moro (dark brown), tobacco (brown), bianco (white), cuoio (camel), rosso (red), mais (mustard), orange, abete (green), grigio (grey), nudo (nude/beige), cera (ivory), turchese (turquoise), corallo (coral), fuxia (fuschia), begonia (bubblegum pink).
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bauletto style bag--would be like a dream but 50% more, do you gals think it's worth it?
> 
> Don't know if I should bias you or not--but I'm leaning towards--IT'S NOT WORTH IT!!!


Why would you pay 50% more for the Bauletto style?  I love the style of the croc bag....in fact, I love that bag period.  I like that style, but I like things I can put on my shoulder or hand carry.  I also like that color.  What color have you decided on?  I am not a big fan of the Mais...but JMO.  Where are you on this decision??


----------



## ryrybaby12

ssc0619 said:


> I am going to have to carry the bag for a bit to tell you if I find it irritating.  I do think it has potential, but love it so much I can't get rid of it.  I love the structured looking style, that is softened by the leather.  The leather is really beautiful.
> 
> Another thing that I am not sure about is that the main compartment does not have any interior pockets.  You do have that extra big pocket on the front (see the pics in the YSL thread), so I think that will replace the others.   Because it is different I am not sure whether I"ll like it.  We'll see!


Alright, well let me know.  I am leaning toward that bag in red, but will hate it if the opening gets on my nerves.  BUT, I do like the structure of it, and loved my Muse Two, but hated the locks on the front for that bag.  Is it more "user friendly" than the Muse Two?  Does it have a similar look to the Muse Two?  

I saw your pics and the comparisons, but I had the Muse Two in large and loved that size, so assuming given the dimensions, that this size is comparable.


----------



## sbelle

^^Will report back.  I change my bags out on Sunday, so I will rotate it in then.  I love so much about this bag, but that opening could be an issue.   But given how much I love the bag I might make some accomodations for it.  

I had that Fendi that I hated which had a similar clasp, I used it two days and sold it.  But, in thinking back that Fendi never wowed me.  I got a great price on it and it was an iconic bag.  But it never ever wowed me like this YSL.

I"ll know within a couple days of carrying it.  

Wait here, I'll be back...  (you guys are probably too young to even know what that's from)


----------



## sbelle

Y'all know I've been selling off bags to finance a mini cabat purchase.  I have been saving my checks in an envelope, thinking it would be better to deposit them all at once so I don't spend anything before I accumulate what I need.  Well disaster struck!  I cannot find the envelope.  I never ever lose anything, but this might be the first time.  I can't find it anywhere.

I decided rather than torment myself I would contact the different payors and them to stop payment on the 1st check.  I'd pay the stop payment fee. 

I contacted the brick and mortar store that I use and they have a policy that you have to wait 30 days.  We're 10 days away from 30 days, so I can live with that.  

I contacted Yoogi's Closet (theirs was the biggest check and the one I was most worried about) and they immediately stopped payment on the first check.  They are issuing another one and they are not charging me the stop payment fee.  

So I am giving a bigs thumbs up to Yoogi's today.


Luckily I received 4 checks in the mail this week that I didn't misplace.  So I am giving myself a big thumbs up for that.


----------



## melovepurse

OMG - *ssc* - I would have a small heart attack!! How stressful! You seem to be handling it really well - hope you get that mini cabat soon!! 

BTW, I got the same studded Prada wallet you have too!! from Saks!!


----------



## sbelle

melovepurse said:


> BTW, I got the same studded Prada wallet you have too!! from Saks!!


 
Don't you love it!??  I really do!


----------



## ryrybaby12

You have some great people in your back pocket to help you out SSC!  Bet you find it in some bizarre place like in the cookie jar......

So, I went to the BV boutique and tried on a Medium Cabat Barcelona (forgive me-as I am up in the air to these colors as this is new for me), and the Sloane in Ferra (grey).  Both are gorgeous!  The Cabat was a bronze like color, and would have loved the silver that is dis-continued.

Any way, that cabat is freaking pricey...but it grew on me, and now I am thinking about it which is bad.  I also really liked the Sloane.

Tell me, how is the durability of these bags?  Will I get bored with them?  The cabat is quite practical and would be great with the kids, travel etc....BUT HOLY CRAP THE PRICE.  

Should I start with the Sloane?  Would you pic this bag over the Lanvin tote?  The Lanvin is very light, but the BV is made well- and the inside it gorgy.  I never like these bags, but man are they nice when you put it on.....ugh!


----------



## Longchamp

Oh get the BV Ferro Sloane over the Lanvin. You'll love it. 

The Barcelona--which color was it do you remember? I wish I knew which Cabat you tried on.

Isn't the Cabat gorgeous?  Yes they are pricey, that's why ssc and I have been selling bags like crazy. I have the money saved up, just can't decide on the bag. I'm waiting on S/S to see what comes out, as that's when their best colors usually debut.


----------



## Longchamp

thanks for the help on the Prada ostrich. Trying to get the BN 1844 the other style, not the bauletto in the grey.  He's (SA) resisting the idea as the Mais is a sure thing and he wants me to buy it.


----------



## ryrybaby12

The color I tried on of the Cabat was Occidato....and this bag costs the same amount as one of my Cartier watches....OMG!


----------



## Longchamp

OMG the platino ossidato, that's the one that ssc is getting in a mini I think. Yes  very pricey bag, but I think it's more than your watch!!!

I like it too, but little too bronzey for me too, that's why I'm waiting on more colors. But the leather combo on the PO is the best IMO, if that helps.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Is PO that one I tried on?  I liked this silver color one that they did not have, but had a swatch of....I think it is the one you liked...the Pietro (something like that), but they said you had to S.O. it and it was 30% over the price of the Occidato...which to me is silly.  Then you have to wait....forget that!


----------



## ryrybaby12

So, do they have the Cabat in Ferro?


----------



## Longchamp

NO Ferro is special order in a cabat--argh I have been debating about getting that and paying the extra. But decided to wait on s/s.

Think that gal might be mistaken on Peltro can be SO, because if it was possible, would have done that by now. An SA in Hawaii named Bryan is the go to guy--he's the manager of the store there, told me you could not even SO in peltro anymore.

Yes it sound like you tried on the Platino Ossidato. It's a beautiful color too--love the leather on that bag.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Most SAs do not know much...that is why I am here....  i will wait....


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> The Barcelona--which color was it do you remember? I wish I knew which Cabat you tried on.


 
I am almost positive the Barcelona is the Platino Osidato that I am looking at.  Let me confirm!



Opps....sorry should have read through all of last night's chatting before I posted.  I see that you have found that out!!  There was some discussion a few weeks ago in one of the BV threads about the barcelona and the BV expert said it was the PO.


----------



## sbelle

Some pictures of the PO








this one's *foxiepooh'*s






but my favorite picture of all is blueiris' mini (this is when she first got it and it hadn't softened)


----------



## chic02latz

wow! after a few days away from TPF, i have so many pages to catch up on...

warning: long post! sorry!

*Jill, Longchamp, ryry, jcoop* - congrats on that Lanvin bag!!! it is so beautifull . *jcoop*- sorry it didn't work out for you; i'm sure there will be others!

*ssc* - congrats on the YSL flap. i'm thinking about getting one myself... please let us know if there is anything that bugs you about the bag. i'll go to the YSL subforum to check out your pics and review as well.

*Bagladee* - congrats on your Muse 2! it's a beauty! the color is TDF - perfect for fall/winter! i'm not fond of the closure of that bag, but i know there are others who make it work. so good luck with your decision. AND congrats on your exotic prada!! i have yet to check out the pics... will have to look for your thread... 

*Longchamp, ssc, ryry* - i really love the BV that you posted earlier (sloane?) sorry if i got the name wrong, i skimmed over so many pages... good work, ladies! love the way it drapes on the modeling pic that *ssc* posted! i really love the Knot clutch that they have in mineral... so beautiful! if it is a tad bigger, i would've been all over it... i've been (successfully) resisting it in the past few months though. AND the cabat is so beautiful! i can't wait till the day that i actually have some fund for one of those babies... so far, i haven't been good in saving... so many beautiful bags pull me to different directions (away from my cabat) lol!

well okay i have to take a shower and get something to cure this hangover...  i'm really an example of "work hard, play hard" kind of person. when i'm really busy at work, any time i get the chance to "play" i really have to do it hard! lol! now i'm paying the price .

anyways, i'm going to finish some work for my big meeting tomorrow morning, but i will try to check out some jobs overseas as well, since my DBF and i have been talking about it so much (working overseas in 2010-2011). 

*bag question*: do you all think that the YSL flap and/or the mulberry bayswater will be appropriate for interviewing or first day at work? i don't have non-designer bags for those purposes, and i think i should "invest" in one/two bags that don't scream designers OR just get one that is non-designer (but what brand?)... but i think the YSL flap and the mulberry bayswater are not so common that people may not recognize that it is designer??? and they're corporate-looking/work appropriate... i don't know if they're more common/recognizable in europe though... if we decide to move there... any advice please? TIA!


----------



## luvprada

Chic  - my opinion is any designer bag would be appropriate if it doesn't scream DESIGNER or have a very well known logo like Chanel.  Anything that can pass as a professional and subtle looking will work.  Mulberry bayswater would be fine.  I wouldn't buy a bag for an interview that you will never use again.  Just MHO.


----------



## luvprada

BV - So I didn't know what the fuss was about.  These didn't seem all that special to me in photos.  Well last night I saw them IRL and OMG - they are incredible.  Didn't buy any but was really tempted.  They have some beautiful bags in some incredible colors but they don't go with anything I wear.  I'll have to keep my eye out here for something that will work color wise.  

Question - do these hold up well in the rain or are they very delicate.  How much care do they need?

TIA!


----------



## Longchamp

*Chic*Woo Hoo, glad you're going out and having some fun. The IN travel sounds like fun--keep us posted.

*Luvprada*Yes, BV is very understated but well made everyday bag!!

*SSC0619*Please get the mini PO!! I'm still going to wait on S/S. But by then you may have sold so many bags, you can get another one!!

Hope DD and you are feeling okay. The H1N1 vaccine is going to be available for us at work in 10 days and is "mandatory". There are so many in my group--CRNA's/NP's/MD's that are refusing--about 40% that they are having a "meeting" w/ us this week. Will keep you posted if I have a new job as a dog walker as lost my job at work over the vaccine!!

It's raining out here right now, might need to rethink the dog walker job. My dog hates to go out in the rain, and if I run into more dogs like her, don't want to be fighting w/ all the dogs on rainy days to get their butts outside. Just like a typical woman, loves to swim, but "I don't want to get my hair wet" when it's raining out!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^OMG hilarious.  I think all dogs are like that!  She German Shepherds are like Golden Retrievers in my pool, but God forbid it rains....they whimper!

I am at a loss for bags....wow.  Maybe I am going to live through you all....do you ever have the feeling when you just have no clue what to get so.....f*** it, maybe you should not get anything?  I may be there.

I love my YSL bag still...still staring at it wondering what to do....

I think I am figuring out that I like more structured bags.  I am annoyed that the YSL is just way too big.  So, I am losing my pregnancy weight slowly but surely, and as I start to get back to who I used to be, I am starting to see that some of these bags are just to darn big-like the LV.  So, what is a practical structured bag?

Actually, I like the Jimmy Choo Blythe...and then need one other bag for running around....which could be a Prada....and it actually could be in my closet.....


OR...the Cabat.....OMG...I would have to sell most of my closet!


----------



## Longchamp

Hi A, think the YSL is too big and bulky for you esp if you get smaller. I know so little about JC bags, can't help you there. 

The Mahina is a big bag, like the look of it, but it's the reason I've never purchased one.

I think you would get a lot of use out of the Cabat but I've been debating over this purchase for 6 mos and sold bags like crazy. Which one to get, is it worth it?? Yada/yada/yada.  I want to get a TDF cabat, that I won't  be lamenting, "Oh I wish I had that bag" as I don't see myself ever buying two.  At least I hope not. 

Did you see the mini that SSC posted? It's a nice bag and easier on the wallet. Can only purchase this size from BV Hawaii, as an Asian product for BV so can't try one on in your local BV.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Well....liked the size of the Medium actually on me, but like you said, never tried on the mini....


----------



## chic02latz

thank you for the tip, *luvprada*!

*ssc* - how's your DD? hope she's better... just read your review of the YSL scoop - is it a bit heavy?


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> *Chic*Woo Hoo, glad you're going out and having some fun. The IN travel sounds like fun--keep us posted.
> 
> The H1N1 vaccine is going to be available for us at work in 10 days and is "mandatory". There are so many in my group--CRNA's/NP's/MD's that are refusing--about 40% that they are having a "meeting" w/ us this week. Will keep you posted if I have a new job as a dog walker as lost my job at work over the vaccine!!


 
thanks *Longchamp*!! lol! i hope nobody loses their jobs b/c of the new vaccine... we're having more layoffs tomorrow in our office  i actually heard it from my staff... i hope it's a rumor... but who knows...


----------



## luvprada

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^OMG hilarious.  I think all dogs are like that!  She German Shepherds are like Golden Retrievers in my pool, but God forbid it rains....they whimper!
> 
> I am at a loss for bags....wow.  Maybe I am going to live through you all....do you ever have the feeling when you just have no clue what to get so.....f*** it, maybe you should not get anything?  I may be there.
> 
> I love my YSL bag still...still staring at it wondering what to do....
> 
> I think I am figuring out that I like more structured bags.  I am annoyed that the YSL is just way too big.  So, I am losing my pregnancy weight slowly but surely, and as I start to get back to who I used to be, I am starting to see that some of these bags are just to darn big-like the LV.  So, what is a practical structured bag?
> 
> Actually, I like the Jimmy Choo Blythe...and then need one other bag for running around....which could be a Prada....and it actually could be in my closet.....
> 
> 
> OR...the Cabat.....OMG...I would have to sell most of my closet!



We have a blind Bernese Mountain Dog mix (she's two and spent the first year and half of her life at a shelter).  She's a great dog.  She will walk for miles in the rain - but ask her to go out for potty in the rain and she wants no part of it.

As for the Blythe - very nice bag.  One thing I've found interesting is that Nordstrom always seems to have a lot of Jimmy Choo's on sale during their sales.  Not sure why - but there are always some gorgeous bags available.

Chic - we had a lot of lay offs earlier this year and might have more to come


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> We have a blind Bernese Mountain Dog mix (she's two and spent the first year and half of her life at a shelter). She's a great dog. She will walk for miles in the rain - but ask her to go out for potty in the rain and she wants no part of it.
> .


 
^^^ LOL.  But what a kind soul you are to adopt your new friend. What's the dog's name? Need more people like you.  What a great shelter though that they didn't euthanize her.

She must be in heaven living w/ you, I bet she's great!!!

Mabel's like that too, will walk in the rain, but "Oh no not going out there to do my business, might get my hair wet."  So I have to get her set up for a walk and then, of course it takes her a good 1/2 mile before she can find the "right place " to go.


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> thanks *Longchamp*!! lol! i hope nobody loses their jobs b/c of the new vaccine... we're having more layoffs tomorrow in our office  i actually heard it from my staff... i hope it's a rumor... but who knows...


 
Oh my, hope you're not included in that. Please keep us posted and will keep my fingers crossed for you. But he'd be crazy to let you go!!


----------



## luvprada

Longchamp said:


> ^^^ LOL.  But what a kind soul you are to adopt your new friend. What's the dog's name? Need more people like you.  What a great shelter though that they didn't euthanize her.
> 
> She must be in heaven living w/ you, I bet she's great!!!
> 
> Mabel's like that too, will walk in the rain, but "Oh no not going out there to do my business, might get my hair wet."  So I have to get her set up for a walk and then, of course it takes her a good 1/2 mile before she can find the "right place " to go.



Actually she's my DH's dog.  We have 3 poms 14, 12, 11 and an 11 year old pom/corgi (we think) mix.  They are all boys and I call them my old men. They are rescues also and have been with us a long time. We also had a little girl pom named Anna. She is my avatar picture. She came to live with us at 7 months and had lots of major medical problems until she went to the rainbow bridge at 7 years in June 2008.  It was devastating. 

In November 2008, DH decided that we needed to add another "little girl" dog to the pack.  He went to a lot of shelters looking.  Then he saw the Bernese Mix on Petfinder.com.  She was actually taken from the first shelter to another one.  No one was interested in her.  Two things against her - blindness and the Big Black Dog Syndrome (people pass over them and it is very hard to get them adopted at shelters).  

DH went to see her and brought her home with him.  The first 6 weeks were very hard as she was terrified of the poms.  She had been attacked at the shelter by other dogs and still had places that were healing.  She couldn't tell the poms were small between 7 and 18 lbs and wanted nothing to do with them.

DH spent hours training her as she was untrained when she got here but was the sweetest dog you can imagine.  She's turned into a great dog. She was 45 lbs when we got her and is now 60 with muscles from long walks daily. She follows DH everywhere and I am only worthwhile when he is gone.  Then she stays with me. She is very devoted to him.  She will lay next to him and if one of the other dogs wants in the room near him she "growls" not a mean growl - just saying I know you are there and he belongs to me.  Doesn't care if she is in the room with me though.  In her mind I'm second rate - except at feeding time.

By the way - her name is also Anna and we did not name her.  Makes me think it was meant to be since we lost our sweet little girl pom Anna.


----------



## Longchamp

What a sweet story, and how coincidental is that w/ the name?  It was meant to be.

My 1/2 lab 1/2 border collie is mostly all black x for a few white patches and I'm shocked at the  black dog syndrome. Wasn't aware of it until we rescued her. But now I kind of like it, people stay away from us while we're walking. Even though Mabel's one of those dogs that "can't control her licker".  She will kiss you to death. 

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your friend, Anna the pom. It's always hard and we never really replace them, but find a new friend to love.


----------



## luvprada

Yes DH says people cross the street when they see Anna as they don't realize she is blind and just notice that she's a big black dog.

She in now in my signature.

LC - thank you so much for your kind words about Anna the pom.  I still miss her terribly.


----------



## sbelle

chic02latz said:


> thank you for the tip, *luvprada*!
> 
> *ssc* - how's your DD? hope she's better... just read your review of the YSL scoop - is it a bit heavy?


 
No I don't think it is heavy at all.  If you have it loaded with a lot, the handle can dig into your shoulder a bit.  Since I am still in the early stages of love it does not bother me at all!  


Oh, and dd is going back to school today!  We are thinking that maybe she didn't have H1N1.  She never developed a cough.  Her only symptoms were headache and fever.  The fever lasted from Wednesday night til Sunday morning--but the up and downs that go with viruses.


----------



## jcoop

ssc, so glad dd is going back to school today---I had been wondering how she was doing.  

luvprada, I loved reading your dog stories...awesome and kudos to you and  dh


----------



## Longchamp

Glad DD is better S, hoping the rest of you don't get the "bug" now.


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> Yes DH says people cross the street when they see Anna as they don't realize she is blind and just notice that she's a big black dog.
> 
> She in now in my signature.
> 
> LC - thank you so much for your kind words about Anna the pom. I still miss her terribly.


 
Anna is a sweet looking dog, bet she's well loved in your home.


----------



## Longchamp

Anybody have any new bags to report?


----------



## sbelle

*Longchamp*, since you asked.  You know that I am a sucker for ostrich.  Look what I saw on the YSL website.  It appears that it is not a Fall 2009 bag, but I don't care.  It is my true love ..


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Glad DD is better S, hoping the rest of you don't get the "bug" now.


 

Me too!!!  We still aren't sure whether it was H1N1 since her fever only lasted 4 days and she never had a cough.  

So now our big dilemma is does she get a flu shot?  Does she get a H1N1 vaccination.  I will call the dr and ask their opinion, but I am sure they don't really know since they aren't testing and don't know what she had!!


----------



## Longchamp

It's a beauty, saw it on their site.   Are you getting it?  Please post pix if you do.  I talked SA into getting me the Prada in the color I want!! And still waiting on the samples from bmay, for sure getting one of her totes. Then I'm done/done/done---do you hear me?????--Famous last words.   LOL.   Otherwise  bags I like are going to have to be shipped out. 

Going to wait on S/S Cabat from BV


----------



## sbelle

^^ even though it is true love, I don't think I can justify another $5,000 bag with Mr. Man lurking in the corner.

So remind me what Prada you are ending up with?  They are making you an ostrich?  In what style and color?

I have a funny story.  Before my pre-bust I had asked that a faux stingray YSL roady be sent to me.  And it finally arrived today, but guess what?  They sent the hidden chain roady that ryry has.  I think it is really gorgeous--even more than the pictures.  But, like others have mentioned, it is heavy.  And black-- I only have about 20 black bags.  Not to mention it isn't the stingray that I asked for!!


----------



## sbelle

oh, btw.  The doctor's office said to get both my daughter vaccinated for both the flu and H1N1.  They are recommending that for everyone because there is no way of knowing whether someone has had H1N1.

Also, the nurse I spoke to had a story about H1N1.  She said her sister was an ICU nurse who cared for a patient who eventually died from H1N1.  Within a day or 2 of the patient passing away, the ICU nurse was nauseated and threw up twice and that was that.  She wasn't sick at all and thought it was something she ate.  The hospital insisted that she be tested for H1N1 and it turns out she had it.  

The point of our nurse's story is that they are finding that the virus affects people in many different ways and some people have a very easy time of it, while others don't.


----------



## Longchamp

No I'm not getting the bauletto, I'm getting BN 1844 in grigio


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> oh, btw. The doctor's office said to get both my daughter vaccinated for both the flu and H1N1. They are recommending that for everyone because there is no way of knowing whether someone has had H1N1.
> 
> Also, the nurse I spoke to had a story about H1N1. She said her sister was an ICU nurse who cared for a patient who eventually died from H1N1. Within a day or 2 of the patient passing away, the ICU nurse was nauseated and threw up twice and that was that. She wasn't sick at all and thought it was something she ate. The hospital insisted that she be tested for H1N1 and it turns out she had it.
> 
> The point of our nurse's story is that they are finding that the virus affects people in many different ways and some people have a very easy time of it, while others don't.


 
Sure that's what the hysteria is all about. Surprised they tested her--not recommended, doesn't change the outcome or the treatment. 

But some people have an easy time w/ the cold--rhinovirus/adenovirus and some don't. Flu kills 30,000 people every year.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> No I'm not getting the bauletto, I'm getting BN 1844 in grigio


 

Oh, I love this style!!!  Remind me what color grigio is?


----------



## jcoop

Longchamp, I really like that style.  What is the color????  To me, that style is very practical and super classy.


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--still in the 90's in Texas?  I feel winter right around the corner here in NY.  :cry:


----------



## jcoop

ssc, upper 40's this morning---first cool spell we've had...high is supposed to be 68!
feels good...i love fall, just not winter because I freeze!


----------



## Longchamp

Grigio is grey.  77 here today, too warm, I'm waiting for Fall!!!

 Still nervous about never see, but have to take bag. I did see all the ostrich styles when on holiday and liked this one the best.--just not the color.  Decided the "make your own bag" was just too expensive and not worth it.

Oh got a call today SSC, the swatches from bmay on their way from MI today--woo hoo!!! I'm more excited about that than a BV.

I will post pix of the swatches--hopefully this w/e.  Only asked for exotic swatches--and whatever that blue is. Can't buy from bmay, can't remember if I told you that or not. Have to go through a retailer, so closest one to me is Linda Dressner in MI, swatches coming from her.  If I love the bag, no BV for me. And if I can decide in a reasonable fashion--that's the big question--on the leather, should be done in 6 weeks. 

The price is under 2000 for the python and not much over for the ostrich.  My friend who has bmay bags and two Nuti Ostrich says that there is no difference in the quality of the piece.  Keeping my fingers crossed.

Off to PA for event w/ dog tomorrow--again, but not sheep this time. LOL!!  Will check in tomorrow evening.


----------



## jcoop

I LOVE grey and I know you do as well! 

When will you receive this grey baby?


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I'm thinking 2 weeks.


----------



## Longchamp

Here's my beautiful Mabel relaxing on the guest bed.  Ah don't worry if I have people over the sheets, bedding/ blankets and mattress pad get a thorough cleaning.

Look at that face--Oh My Gawd, not another purse!!!







She lies on the her "baby blue blanket" to keep her off the rest of the bed. She's OCD like her owner and doesn't like the pillows lying donw.


----------



## Longchamp

Now that you mention it, I guess she does look scary, since she's a black dog.  I trained her to become a  therapy dog, so we go to hospitals/ECF's and I get a lot of calls to come in w/ her.  Her personality is very sweet.


----------



## jcoop

*Mabel, you are the sweetest black dog I've ever seen!!!!!*​ 
Longchamp, didn't realize she was trained as therapy.  WAY cool! :urock:  I can just see sugar dripping off of her!  How old is she now?


----------



## sbelle

She is a sweetie!  I love big black dogs!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Oh got a call today SSC, the swatches from bmay on their way from MI today--woo hoo!!! I'm more excited about that than a BV.
> .


 
I can't wait!  I'm excited too!!  I do so want something ostrich, but am not in a position right now to spend $5,000.  I am still getting that mini cabat if it kills me!! You have to keep us posted every step of the way!!


----------



## jcoop

???????


----------



## sbelle

*Jcoop*--We need more than that ....spill it.....


----------



## ryrybaby12

I LOVE it....where??  Need you to PM me...this is that Tod's bag!  What is it like?  Do you like it?  It is smoosh and structured?  LOVES it!


----------



## chic02latz

Longchamp said:


> Oh my, hope you're not included in that. Please keep us posted and will keep my fingers crossed for you. But he'd be crazy to let you go!!



ahh you're so sweet Longchamp! the rumor turned out to be true... the firm let go a little over 1,000 people nationwide today - 10 from our office here. my heart goes out to them, but i am very glad that i don't know any of those people all too well (unlike the last one)... one of my staff's good friend at the firm got let go though... so i know it was hard for her to concentrate today, and i let her go home a bit early. this is the 5th round this year... employee morale is so low right now. crazy...


----------



## chic02latz

*ssc*- i'm glad your DD is better. sounds like the flu can be unpredictable..

*Longchamp*- can't wait to see pics of your new ostrich bag!!! i love the shape and i love grey!!! 

*jcoop*- that bag is a beauty!!! but any bag would look good on you . i agree with ssc and ryry - more info please...


----------



## Bagladee

Cute bag jcoop!!!!!


?????


----------



## luvprada

Longchamp said:


> Now that you mention it, I guess she does look scary, since she's a black dog.  I trained her to become a  therapy dog, so we go to hospitals/ECF's and I get a lot of calls to come in w/ her.  Her personality is very sweet.



You are wonderful for doing that!  But you know - her face looks really sweet - not scary at all


----------



## luvprada

chic02latz said:


> ahh you're so sweet Longchamp! the rumor turned out to be true... the firm let go a little over 1,000 people nationwide today - 10 from our office here. my heart goes out to them, but i am very glad that i don't know any of those people all too well (unlike the last one)... one of my staff's good friend at the firm got let go though... so i know it was hard for her to concentrate today, and i let her go home a bit early. this is the 5th round this year... employee morale is so low right now. crazy...



We are about to go thru the same thing also.  Just announced today.  It's so hard to expect our employees to concentrate especially since it will be awhile until we know how many and who, just know now that it will happen sigh....  It was terrible to deal with earlier this year and I had really hoped we were done.


----------



## luvprada

SSC so glad DD is getting better.  

My boss has a 3 year old that just started pre-school.  He said that the pre-school teachers recommended no shots so the kids would all get this over with at one time.  I don't get is as I thought it was worse for little ones.  Anyway he decided not to get her the shots.


----------



## Pixielexie

Hi hi all,

just wondering if any Singaporeans ordered from BlueFly before. They don't cover Singapore as part of their International shipping countries!

Sigh... missing out on the 10% discounts on top of discount!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Ladies....just got two SWEET pairs of boots from bluefly....Prada Stamped croc ankle boots, and this beautiful lead/grey ankle boot....great with pants and jeans....YIPPEE!  Will post if I remember!


----------



## Pixielexie

Congrats!!!!  



ryrybaby12 said:


> Ladies....just got two SWEET pairs of boots from bluefly....Prada Stamped croc ankle boots, and this beautiful lead/grey ankle boot....great with pants and jeans....YIPPEE!  Will post if I remember!


----------



## sbelle

I just love the fact that there is so much activity on the Prada chat thread after I go to bed.  I get up in the morning and there is so much to catch up on!!!  

What did we ever do without this thread???


----------



## sbelle

luvprada said:


> SSC so glad DD is getting better.





chic02latz said:


> ssc- i'm glad your DD is better. sounds like the flu can be unpredictable.





Longchamp said:


> Glad DD is better S, hoping the rest of you don't get the "bug" now.





jcoop said:


> ssc, so glad dd is going back to school today---I had been wondering how she was doing.




Thank you *luvprada*, *chic*, *longchamp*, *jcoop* and all the wonderful Prada people for your well wishes!!








luvprada said:


> My boss has a 3 year old that just started pre-school. He said that the pre-school teachers recommended no shots so the kids would all get this over with at one time. I don't get is as I thought it was worse for little ones. Anyway he decided not to get her the shots.


 
WOW.  It's hard to know what the right thing to do is. We do think my daughter had H1N1, and her ped is still recommending the vaccination because they aren't 100% sure that she had it!


----------



## jcoop

The bag I was modeling is a Tod bag...it is called the "upper" bag. It is beautiful! It is a charcoal grey (steel grey is a good description as well) and the leather is textured---calf. I wish I had a pic that showed the color better. 

I played just for a minute with it last night---put my stuff in it and when the bag is standing/sitting on a surface, it does slouch. Very comfy on. The 2 shorter handles do stand straight up (like Chanel Cerf) as they are not attached using rings. The inside is like a cerf as there is a middle zipped compartment separting the 2 sides. 

Thank you ryry, ssc, chic and bagladee!


----------



## ryrybaby12

"WOW. It's hard to know what the right thing to do is. We do think my daughter had H1N1, and her ped is still recommending the vaccination because they aren't 100% sure that she had it! "

I am confused though...if she had it, then why would she need the shot?  Is it because they can't prove that she has H1N1?

Glad she is doing better, and keep us up to date on her health...and the rest of the family!

PS- I have heard and read many articles with concerns of H1N1 and how it has not been tested....still not sure if I am going to get it for my infant or toddler right now...waiting for the first batch to be given...


----------



## Bagladee

Same here. I have never been a big one for any flu shot as we are a very healthy family. I want to see what happens for the first few weeks after the vaccine is released.


----------



## jcoop

Not doing any vaccines for us here.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> "
> I am confused though...if she had it, then why would she need the shot? Is it because they can't prove that she has H1N1?
> 
> ..


 
Yes!  Isn't that crazy?  They told me that she most probably had it because they haven't seen any cases of the seasonal flu yet, just H1N1.  But since they can't prove she didn't have it, then get the vaccine!!


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> ???????


 
woo hoo, what is this beauty?? Look I go away for 24 hours and you're out shopping w/o me!!!

Did I read it's a Tod's. Love their bags.  We need more shots of this beauty if you don't mind.

PS I LOVE window shutters!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Yes! Isn't that crazy? They told me that she most probably had it because they haven't seen any cases of the seasonal flu yet, just H1N1. But since they can't prove she didn't have it, then get the vaccine!!


 
Yes even if she had H1N1, won't hurt her to get the vaccine.


----------



## jcoop

I hope this shot will show more of the true color.  Longchamp, wish you would have been here to shop with me! 

It is a Tod's and style is called Upper Shopping Media.


----------



## Longchamp

Love's it, think you made a good choice!!! Thanks for the close up shots of this beauty, love the texture of the leather.  

Yes, we gals need to meet somewhere for a big shopping excursion someday.


----------



## jcoop

Thank you, Longchamp!

Yes, shutters are great--that is in my master bedroom.  

I'm up for a shopping excursion someday!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I can't wait! I'm excited too!! I do so want something ostrich, but am not in a position right now to spend $5,000. I am still getting that mini cabat if it kills me!! You have to keep us posted every step of the way!!


 
Are you going to wait on S/S, or get the PO?  I know you like that bag, and it's a beauty.   I bet the S/S bags are even more, that's why I'm afraid to wait--but what if there's a peltro color??? THUD!!!!

The samples weren't in today's mail when I got home, so think they'll be here tomorrow. I'll be home after dark, so will not get them in natural light, but still going to try and take a pix for you.


----------



## luvprada

Picked up a new friend this week   (PP it is not the ebay one).  Since it is called a Cervo Deerskin, is there any problem with the leather like with the cervo lux?  Inquiring minds need to know.  Oh how tacky - didn't mean to have the tag showing sigh...I'm such a terrible picture taker.  Did this yesterday and was too lazy to take it out today and take a 2nd picture today - too much effort.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> *Mabel, you are the sweetest black dog I've ever seen!!!!!*​
> 
> Longchamp, didn't realize she was trained as therapy. WAY cool! :urock: I can just see sugar dripping off of her! How old is she now?


 
Ah Thanks jcoop.  I know at the Children's hospital, where I get most of my requests, the kids love big dogs.  They would LOVE/LOVE/LOVE Fendi. If you have the time, you might want to think about it. 

The test at the end is the hardest, but if you know what you're up against, it's not that bad. Just have to train them to be prepared for their "FINAL EXAM". 

Stuff like--you're walking w/ your dog and they push a wheelchair in your pathway.  They make loud noises and have babies crying on tape. Someone darts in front of you.  Cart rolls by you quickly. Dog has to stay focused and w/ you and not try to get away.   People walking w/ walkers and bump up against their feet. 

Dog can't jump up on people unless you command them to. It's okay to lick. 

They  call her name--now that's easy, most dogs won't leave their owners sides.

The hardest part is at the very end. The tester takes your dog by the leash, you leave the room and the dog can only show mild anxiety.  Well Mabel flunked that the first time, was telling them in another thread, she almost ripped the tester's arm off!!! 

But she passed w/ flying colors the second time, just trained her to sit when I left the room and gave her liver treats. But waited 2 mos before I took it again, to make sure she wasn't going to drag the tester down the hall again.


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> Picked up a new friend this week  (PP it is not the ebay one). Since it is called a Cervo Deerskin, is there any problem with the leather like with the cervo lux? Inquiring minds need to know. Oh how tacky - didn't mean to have the tag showing sigh...I'm such a terrible picture taker. Did this yesterday and was too lazy to take it out today and take a 2nd picture today - too much effort.


 
Oh My Gawd, that is one of my favorite Prada Bags. Lpsimer has that in her Avatar I think.  No, Cervo w/o the lux treatment will be a dream to maintain.   

Where did you get that bag if you don't mind???

Now I don't want to be a party poop, just from that one pix, you sure no lux treatment on that bag?? Think the color is Cacao Cervo.


----------



## luvprada

Longchamp said:


> Ah Thanks jcoop.  I know at the Children's hospital, where I get most of my requests, the kids love big dogs.  They would LOVE/LOVE/LOVE Fendi. If you have the time, you might want to think about it.
> 
> The test at the end is the hardest, but if you know what you're up against, it's not that bad. Just have to train them to be prepared for their "FINAL EXAM".
> 
> Stuff like--you're walking w/ your dog and they push a wheelchair in your pathway.  They make loud noises and have babies crying on tape. Someone darts in front of you.  Cart rolls by you quickly. Dog has to stay focused and w/ you and not try to get away.   People walking w/ walkers and bump up against their feet.
> 
> Dog can't jump up on people unless you command them to. It's okay to lick.
> 
> They  call her name--now that's easy, most dogs won't leave their owners sides.
> 
> The hardest part is at the very end. The tester takes your dog by the leash, you leave the room and the dog can only show mild anxiety.  Well Mabel flunked that the first time, was telling them in another thread, she almost ripped the tester's arm off!!!
> 
> But she passed w/ flying colors the second time, just trained her to sit when I left the room and gave her liver treats. But waited 2 mos before I took it again, to make sure she wasn't going to drag the tester down the hall again.



Is this all part of the Canine Good Citizenship test?  Anna our bernese mix has the sweetest, gentlest personality and is perfect with all ages including small children.  She loves to be petted by anyone.  Even the lady at the teriayki place near our house loves her.  When my husband walks up there with Anna she rushes out and ignores him and pets and hugs Anna - too funny!

Anyway I read (not sure if I got this right) that the dog has to be ok with other dogs if they run into them doing therapy.  She is terrified of new dogs.  She also couldn't see stuff in front of her but relies on us to guide her.  It's such a shame as she has the perfect personality for it.


----------



## Bagladee

luvprada said:


> Picked up a new friend this week  (PP it is not the ebay one). Since it is called a Cervo Deerskin, is there any problem with the leather like with the cervo lux? Inquiring minds need to know. Oh how tacky - didn't mean to have the tag showing sigh...I'm such a terrible picture taker. Did this yesterday and was too lazy to take it out today and take a 2nd picture today - too much effort.


 
Hey lady - that is a beautiful bag!!!! I absolutely love the color!!! Many congrats!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Yes, we gals need to meet somewhere for a big shopping excursion someday.


 
Oh Yea!


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> Is this all part of the Canine Good Citizenship test? Anna our bernese mix has the sweetest, gentlest personality and is perfect with all ages including small children. She loves to be petted by anyone. Even the lady at the teriayki place near our house loves her. When my husband walks up there with Anna she rushes out and ignores him and pets and hugs Anna - too funny!
> 
> Anyway I read (not sure if I got this right) that the dog has to be ok with other dogs if they run into them doing therapy. She is terrified of new dogs. She also couldn't see stuff in front of her but relies on us to guide her. It's such a shame as she has the perfect personality for it.


 
They can't be spooked easily, it's a hard test, don't get me wrong. But they give you a pamphlet/book to read and advise you on trainers to go to.

They also pull her tail and her ears and make sure she doesn't growl or snarl when this happens.

They don't bring another dog in during the test. I think they would love that she's blind, lots of the kids/adults you visit are blind, and they would get a kick out of that.

Here's two websites

http://www.tdi-dog.org/

http://www.therapydogs.com/


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *Are you going to wait on S/S, or get the* *PO?* I know you like that bag, and it's a beauty. I bet the S/S bags are even more, that's why I'm afraid to wait--but what if there's a peltro color??? THUD!!!!


 

I'm going for the PO.  So you can rest assured that they will come out with something in s/s that will either be peltro or reflect like.  At that point I won't have any bags to sell and will have to start on body parts!!




Longchamp said:


> The samples weren't in today's mail when I got home, so think they'll be here tomorrow. I'll be home after dark, so will not get them in natural light, but still going to try and take a pix for you.



Don't they know that we are all waiting for those samples!!!   What's wrong with them??


----------



## luvprada

Longchamp said:


> They can't be spooked easily, it's a hard test, don't get me wrong. But they give you a pamphlet/book to read and advise you on trainers to go to.
> 
> They also pull her tail and her ears and make sure she doesn't growl or snarl when this happens.
> 
> They don't bring another dog in during the test. I think they would love that she's blind, lots of the kids/adults you visit are blind, and they would get a kick out of that.
> 
> Here's two websites
> 
> http://www.tdi-dog.org/
> 
> http://www.therapydogs.com/




Thanks for the info!  The only site I knew of is the Delta Society.  As for Anna, I already pull her tail   It has a white tip that is a bernese trademark and I always try to grab it and shake it.  She thinks its a great big game.


----------



## sbelle

*luvprada*--beautiful bag!!


----------



## Longchamp

I think Emmy is down to one kidney!!! Last I heard she was trying to sell off part of her liver.  LOL.


----------



## Bagladee

I was told this weekend by one of my SAs that Prada Hawaii would continue to have price increases until March 2010 when they will be at parr with US prices. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## sbelle

^^I haven't heard that, but I could totally see it happening.


----------



## jcoop

ssc, are the prada colors---fumo and bambu similar?????


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop - they are not similar at all. Fumo is a light stone gray and bambu has some brown in it. Fumo is very light - pretty but may get dirty. Bambu is gorgeous!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ No, not at all, have both







Fumo in nylon






Last bag is fumo from rbaby's post


----------



## Longchamp

OOps posted wrong tessuto bag,  sorry...here's the fumo in nylon--

Same style, different color


----------



## Beach Bum

^Jill NEEDS that FUMO bag!!!!(I just survived a 4 hour back to school night so i think i deserve a new bag..right??!)

BAD!..LOL!


----------



## alouette

S - so glad you posted pics of your nylon bag again!  I'm in LOVE w/ it! I pm'd ssc mistakenly thinking she had the bag but KNOWING darn well you did.  Mommy brain.

Anyway, can the shoulder straps fit comfortably w/o sliding off?  Approx drop length?


Jill - I emailed Joanna today about this bag and she has no more fumo in stock and they will not be receiving any more shipments.  They are continuing on with bevore and black though.  The brown is still oh so yummy imo.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Yes easily fits over the shoulder, and the long straps fit cross body.  Loves this bag.


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> I think Emmy is down to one kidney!!! Last I heard she was trying to sell off part of her liver. LOL.


 
Haha I sold that last month lol..will you keep track of my bodyparts please?!??! How much do you think I could get for my left breast..it's bigger than my right one lol!!!


----------



## Pixielexie

This is a beaaaaaaaauty too! Have I said that before?? 





Longchamp said:


> OOps posted wrong tessuto bag,  sorry...here's the fumo in nylon--
> 
> Same style, different color


----------



## sbelle

*Longchamp*,

Here's Reece with a PO.  It's settled.  That's what I'm getting and I'm going to look like her!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Get the car to match....  Unless you already have it....


----------



## sbelle

lol--and the boyfriend too!


----------



## Longchamp

LOL, are you getting the medium?? 

No swatches yet today .


----------



## sbelle

^^I just called Bryan and got the mini.  I couldn't stand it!  I am figuring by the time the credit card bill comes in I will have all the funds in my hands!!!





I am bummed no swatches!!! What are they thinking???  What could be more important than our handbags?


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Agree, read your note in BV. Congrats and post pix when it arrives!!!


----------



## sbelle

Bryan said I should have it Monday or Tuesday by the latest.



I really hope those swatches come tomorrow!!


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Yes easily fits over the shoulder, and the long straps fit cross body. Loves this bag.


 
   I love it too Longchamp....need any vital organs? I have some left lol!! That is SWEET!! Put me in the will babe..


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> ^Jill NEEDS that FUMO bag!!!!(I just survived a 4 hour back to school night so i think i deserve a new bag..right??!)
> 
> BAD!..LOL!


 
ARGH, what is a 4 hour back to school night??? They make the parents go to school??? 

You need a drink, or a few, not a  bag!!! ROFL.

That bag is from the boutique, bet Eric could find it for you, even though Prada Hawaii sold out.


----------



## EMMY

^Haha that cracked me up..yeah...a FEW drinks THEN go shopping...works for me lol!!


----------



## luvprada

ssc0619 said:


> *Longchamp*,
> 
> Here's Reece with a PO.  It's settled.  That's what I'm getting and I'm going to look like her!!



LC - what is this bag called - I love it and I'm sure I can't afford it.  If buying a bag gets you the Reese look too - I need to know how it works so I can look like Angelina Jolie.  I have the dark hair but that's about it


----------



## Pixielexie

Hi Ladies, 

just wondering if the experts could kindly enlighten me...

As I was browsing on *bay... I noticed that some of the Authencity cards had the place where they bought the bag from and the date inked stamped. Some had none and some were handwritten. 

What could be the possible reasons that some had no stamp or some were handwritten? Under what purchase condition would there be neither?

How does this indicate the authenticity of the bag? The cards that came with both of my bags were all inked stamped...


Thanks in advance!


----------



## sbelle

luvprada said:


> LC - what is this bag called - I love it and I'm sure I can't afford it. If buying a bag gets you the Reese look too - I need to know how it works so I can look like Angelina Jolie. I have the dark hair but that's about it


 
That bag is the Bottega Veneta cabat.  That size is the medium cabat and the color is platino ossidato.  It is crazy expensive -- that size is $5,900.  The mini--which is what I just ordered is $4,300.  I had to sell 8 bags to raise the money for it.

The SA I use assured me that it will make me look like Reece when I get mine (I'm positive that is what he said).  That makes me happy because I am 20 years older and a brunette.


----------



## jcoop

I just need to tell you girls....BAMBU is such a gorgeous color!!!!!!  Never dreamed from looking at the pics posted that is was SO pretty! Will try and gets pics.


----------



## jcoop

I think these show the true color pretty well.  I LOVE east/west bags.  Tell me what yall think!


----------



## jcoop

One more pic with the pretty chain.  Leather is tdf irl.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> One more pic with the pretty chain. Leather is tdf irl.


 
Jcoop - this is the exact bag that I was telling you about! I knew that you would totally love it!!!!! Way to go girlfriend!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

What do you guys think of this bag? It doesn't seem to be too popular but I actually like it. I have not seen it IRL though and so still not 100% sure. This is the bag in the mahogany (acajou).


----------



## Bagladee

Thoughts on this bag. It is a one-of-a-kind JC Blythe in Python.


----------



## ryrybaby12

L- Well...you know my thought on the LV...I don't like this one at all...yes, call me Miss Blunt.  We are not going to agree on everything though, and if you like it, then go for it!

I like the Python...but honestly, like the Ramona python better, but I actually like this color...great neutral.

J- AWESOME Prada bag....wow, like it more in your pics.  Is the embossed part super big??  Modeling shots would be nice!


----------



## jcoop

Bagladee, sorry but I'm not a fan of either of those in the pics---jmho!  But, heck, if you like 'em then that is what counts!

Thanks bagladee and ryry!  I am leaving for the lake in a bit so will not get modeling shots done before I leave.


----------



## sbelle

*Bagladee*--the LV is pretty.  My only concern would be the closure.  That being said I didn't think I'd like the closure on the YSL flap I got and once I started using it I was fine with it.

I am not a fan of that python (other than the color).  I've seen other python bags I like more.  I don't love the buckles on the sides and I really don't like the leash (or whatever that is)


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Longchamp

*Jcoop* Wow, the color is gorgeous, looks even better in your style than my gaufre. Glad you got it and I'm sure you'll like it. 

*Bagladee*--not a fan of either bag, esp the second one. But I think it's that I'm not attracted to the JC Blythe style. But we all have different tastes.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Longchamp

Okay I have a dilemma, the Prada bag arrived, and well I love this SA (not in Hawaii) but he either gets emails confused or he orders whatever he wants to.

Here's the Prada ostrich, but in Mais, not grey. Like this style and color is better than I anticipated.

But my swatches came in today to have custom made ostrich bag, non premier designer, but will be lovely and half the price!! Can have all the say in the style/handle/interior etc. 

If I pass on this Prada--it's gone and that will be it, all the rest are spoken for.  I don't want both. The Prada is 5850--wowzee that's a lot of moola.

So I'm leanng towards pass, and get the bmay bag. What do you guys think?

And one more thing--the lining looks like pleather--PU!!! Kills me cuz it was REAL LEATHER in France--sure of it. I knew I should have bought that bag!!!! ARGH.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^I think you know what you are leaning toward....pass and get the color and bag that YOU want.  Although, I actually think this is quite pretty....this looks better than I thought too....and I don't normally like exotics, but this one is enticing!  Too bad it was the wrong color....


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ I know I agree, hope I'm not sorry I pass it up, have to decide by tomorrow.

Hey what do you end up keeping anywhoo??


----------



## luvprada

ssc0619 said:


> That bag is the Bottega Veneta cabat.  That size is the medium cabat and the color is platino ossidato.  It is crazy expensive -- that size is $5,900.  The mini--which is what I just ordered is $4,300.  I had to sell 8 bags to raise the money for it.
> 
> The SA I use assured me that it will make me look like Reece when I get mine (I'm positive that is what he said).  That makes me happy because I am 20 years older and a brunette.



I must have champagne taste on a beer budget


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ LOL, don't we all.


----------



## luvprada

jcoop said:


> One more pic with the pretty chain.  Leather is tdf irl.



Oh So Very Nice - Love it!


----------



## ryrybaby12

So- good question.  I got the Lanvin....all scratched up and ticked me off badly.  So, that went back to Saks...as did the YSL Roady...so back to square one.  I bought the Vitello Tote yesterday at Saks in dark grey/graphite-love it for a good throw around bag.  I also am contemplating the Fendi Mia...or ????????????  Just don't love anything anymore.  There is a new Gaufre Nylon bag that I was sent via email that I think is pretty....in Fumo or Black....going to see of Joanna has it first, but my SA in Vegas has been great with emails, and feel like he deserves some business from me....KWIM?

Also, STILL debating on Cervo Shine...hoping it is not too boring. I do keep coming back to the bag, but have a wierd feeling some of these will be around for sales....

Back to square one....on first glass of wine....STILL waiting for the CFO to sign my contract....ugh.

Hey- is AONE or another conference in Scottsdale in November?  Are you here for work?


----------



## luvprada

Bagladee said:


> What do you guys think of this bag? It doesn't seem to be too popular but I actually like it. I have not seen it IRL though and so still not 100% sure. This is the bag in the mahogany (acajou).



Hi, I'm not crazy about either.  Not sure why - maybe I've been spoiled with seeing the other totally gorgeous bags you have !


----------



## ryrybaby12

luvprada said:


> I must have champagne taste on a beer budget


Story of my life...love that line Luvprada!


----------



## luvprada

I've actually thought about sending my dogs out to get jobs for extra handbag money but when i told them they turned over and went back to sleep


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> So- good question. I got the Lanvin....all scratched up and ticked me off badly. So, that went back to Saks...as did the YSL Roady...so back to square one. I bought the Vitello Tote yesterday at Saks in dark grey/graphite-love it for a good throw around bag. I also am contemplating the Fendi Mia...or ???????????? Just don't love anything anymore. There is a new Gaufre Nylon bag that I was sent via email that I think is pretty....in Fumo or Black....going to see of Joanna has it first, but my SA in Vegas has been great with emails, and feel like he deserves some business from me....KWIM?
> 
> Also, STILL debating on Cervo Shine...hoping it is not too boring. I do keep coming back to the bag, but have a wierd feeling some of these will be around for sales....
> 
> Back to square one....on first glass of wine....STILL waiting for the CFO to sign my contract....ugh.
> 
> Hey- is AONE or another conference in Scottsdale in November? Are you here for work?


 
Ah sorry about the Lanvin, but there will be other beauties. I love the bag, but love my two nylon Prada's even more, carry those bags all the time!!! Would love to see pix of the nylon sent to you--can you post?

I agree w/ you, if SA good to you would buy from them.

No conference I might be going to is actually a wilderness medicine conference. I'm certified in wilderness medicine and have to renew every couple years and my time is coming up soon.  There's also a renewal in Big Sky MT, and not sure where to go as I want to go to Yellowstone also. 

Ah, good luck and fingers crossed for you on contract, please let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> I've actually thought about sending my dogs out to get jobs for extra handbag money but when i told them they turned over and went back to sleep


----------



## Longchamp

Rbaby--the Fendi Mia is nice, but ah not liking it that much. It looks small too!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

luvprada said:


> I've actually thought about sending my dogs out to get jobs for extra handbag money but when i told them they turned over and went back to sleep


That is freaking funny.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Rbaby--the Fendi Mia is nice, but ah not liking it that much. It looks small too!!


Mia is not small at all actually....need to see this in person to like it!

I sent you some mail...check your box...has all the loot at Prada Las Vegas.  Will post these bags in here...don't I have to save them all and then upload or is there something easier that I don't know about?

AND...I would love to meet you...but would go to Montana to Yellowstone if I were you....BUT the weather is awesome here, and a new Barneys!  Told Alouette and she is in for a meeting of drinks and shopping if you come....


----------



## ryrybaby12

So- no one but me really cares for the Mia...it is okay....I still like it, and will stand behind the bag.  Once I get it...will post it and you will want it...


----------



## Longchamp

Ah see that sounds like so much fun--and Yellowstone will always be there--it isn't going anywhere.  

I think I have those pix, hold on going to check!!!

Ah then it wasn't the MIA I saw, it was small Fendi flap--not the baguette, but something new


----------



## Longchamp

Holy chit, just looked-- you have to get that gaufre, haven't even looked at all the pix, but that one just stared me in the face and screamed--buy me!!!

I already sent an email off to Joanna to see if she has it. If not Prada LV here I come!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yea....I know.  It seems so practical, right?  Ask for Charles and let him know I sent you if you could.  He is a DOLL.  Also, let me know if Joanna get is okay?  I was waiting on a price from Charles.  He will not charge you tax if you don't have a Prada store in OH.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Ah see that sounds like so much fun--and Yellowstone will always be there--it isn't going anywhere.
> 
> I think I have those pix, hold on going to check!!!
> 
> Ah then it wasn't the MIA I saw, it was small Fendi flap--not the baguette, but something new


Yea...they have a Mia flap...not me at all.  The Mia Shoulder is different...and will not get it with the Fendi Zucca...but in all black...pebbled lambskin....my fave.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Would you get this nylon over the Cervo Shine....I am assuming you would say..."Yes!"


----------



## Longchamp

Yes, no Prada store in OH. Joanna has been good to me, but if she doesn't have will Charles a ring in the morning. I love it. I use bags like that--run around bags much more than anything else.

That's why I'm saying No to the Prada Ostrich--too expensive to use infrequently and too small for everday.  The ostrich samples I got for my bmay bag are TDF. She's out of NYC, doesn't have a website, but friend told me about her.

All she has is this on FB--but no ostrich samples in these pix.

http://www.facebook.com/search/?init=srp&sfxp=&q=bmay+#/album.php?aid=86828&id=104505848400


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Would you get this nylon over the Cervo Shine....I am assuming you would say..."Yes!"


 
Well probably, depends which one??? Also when I go to work, I don't have to look nice---you know what I mean-- I wear labcoat/scrubs/OR garb--I'm not there to make a fashion statement, so Prada nylon is my bag of choice.

But you on the other hand, probably look like a model when you go to work and Prada Nylon might not be your best choice.


----------



## ryrybaby12

A model....hee hee...that is funny.  I don't think I would carry the Cervo Shine in Nociollo to work...too casual...to the point where this Nylon Gaufre may actually be better for clients.  Plus, I am on the floors with nurses often too...don't look like a stuffy girl then or the nurses will kick you a** out...you know what I mean.  If you and I worked together, we would either look at each other like "you have great taste" or secretly not talk to each other, but eye each others bags...

Even hospital execs out here are not overly stuffy...so I can pretty much get away with whatever, but do try to stay more professional when meetings like that...but have enough bags to suffice with that...


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> A model....hee hee...that is funny. I don't think I would carry the Cervo Shine in Nociollo to work...too casual...to the point where this Nylon Gaufre may actually be better for clients. Plus, I am on the floors with nurses often too...don't look like a stuffy girl then or the nurses will kick you a** out...you know what I mean. If you and I worked together, we would either look at each other like "you have great taste" or secretly not talk to each other, but eye each others bags...
> 
> ...


 
Great Taste my friend--sisters from different mothers!!!! Off to bed, my friend, talk to you later!!


----------



## luvprada

LC and Ryry do you mind if I ask what you do for work?  Have read bits and pieces that you both share and your jobs sound interesting.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Healthcare....


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> And one more thing--the lining looks like pleather--PU!!! Kills me cuz it was REAL LEATHER in France--sure of it. I knew I should have bought that bag!!!! ARGH.


 
It looks just like the inside of my studded bag which we decided was the fake stuff.  I just can't believe they would do that to this bag.

Imo, it is drop dead gorgeous.  I love the bag and the color.  But, as we always say, at that price, it should make *your *heart sing.  I am not hearing that from you.  I thik you say bye, bye and move on.


----------



## sbelle

*longchamp*, I thought I read somewhere that you got the samples, but I can't find it now.  Did you like them?


----------



## chic02latz

haven't been here in a few days... so warning: long post...

*jcoop* - love your new bag in bambu!!! mind if i ask how much it was and where you got it from?

*ryry* - can't wait to see your vitello shine tote in grey...

*Longchamp* - the color actually looks better than i expected... but i would love grey more... ITA w/ ssc - if it doesn't make your heart sing, say goodbye and there will be others

*Bagladee* - i like the LV better than the JC. i wouldn't get either for myself, as i can't see myself with those bags... but to each his/her own i guess... GL!

*ssc* - love the PO color! can't wait to see your pics! i bet you'll look just like reese and will pick up a boyfriend hotter than jake... lol!

update from me: i've been working hard so i think i deserve some new bags... lol! i finally placed my order for the reissue WOC in the purple and the black camelia... and i'm thinking about getting a balenciaga city in grey ("galet" i think). there is something about this fall that i'm craving for a great grey bag... i also want the YSL scoop in red or another muse in the new color "cognac" which is like a reddish color too... what do you all think? well okay, i have to get ready for my friend's bachelorette party...


----------



## sbelle

chic02latz said:


> *ssc* - love the PO color! can't wait to see your pics! i bet you'll look just like reese and *will pick up a boyfriend hotter than jake*... lol!
> ...


 

Thanks chic!  I think he will be hotter than Jake *and richer*.


----------



## luvprada

I've gone to the dark side and it's TPF's fault!  

Was in Nordie's last night and saw this Gucci Suki that I fell in love with on the spot.  It's brown leather.  I don't usually go for brown but I just had to have it!  Not even on sale - I just can't believe I bought it on the spot. My justification is I'm leaving this morning for a class in St. Louis for work and I'll be gone a week with no shopping time.  Then of course I had to buy shoes to go with it!  Just bought a pair of comfortable brown flats.

My husband was with me and said - is that your 7th bag this month?  (It's actually my 4th - the other 3 were on sale- and yes I've lost my mind due to TPF!)

I owe pictures.  Gals - what have you done to me?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^I feel your paid luvprada....but remember- there will ALWAYS be a bag you want!  

_" (It's actually my 4th - the other 3 were on sale- and yes I've lost my mind due to TPF!)"_

Love the justification!


----------



## sbelle

luvprada said:


> (It's actually my 4th - the other 3 were on sale- and yes I've lost my mind due to TPF!)



I am reading this and thinking that's not so bad--only 4!  Lol--I think we're all nuts!


----------



## Pixielexie

It's definitely a blessing to be able to buy bags! So just enjoy the blessings!


----------



## ryrybaby12

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^I feel your paid luvprada....but remember- there will ALWAYS be a bag you want!
> 
> _" (It's actually my 4th - the other 3 were on sale- and yes I've lost my mind due to TPF!)"_
> 
> Love the justification!


I meant...I feel your pain.....going too fast....


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> update from me: i've been working hard so i think i deserve some new bags... lol! i finally placed my order for the reissue WOC in the purple and the black camelia... and i'm thinking about getting a balenciaga city in grey ("galet" i think). there is something about this fall that i'm craving for a great grey bag... i also want the YSL scoop in red or another muse in the new color "cognac" which is like a reddish color too... what do you all think? well okay, i have to get ready for my friend's bachelorette party...


 
Woo Hoo Chic--post pix of your new beauties--the WOC--you'll be able to open up your own WOC boutique soon!!! But you they're all lovely and unique so can use them for different occasions.

Have fun at your party and glad to see you're getting out and hope work is going better for you.


----------



## Longchamp

luvprada said:


> I've gone to the dark side and it's TPF's fault!
> 
> Was in Nordie's last night and saw this Gucci Suki that I fell in love with on the spot.
> 
> 
> I owe pictures. Gals - what have you done to me?


 
Wowzee again, luvprada, great minds think alike. Not a big Gucci fan, but I do like the Suki bag--must post pix girlfriend so we  can all oogle over your new bag.

Tell hubbie it's all our fault and we pack a heavy bag, so watch out!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *longchamp*, I thought I read somewhere that you got the samples, but I can't find it now. Did you like them?


 
It's bad, very bad. She sent me 10 samples and I loved all but two.  Spoke w/ my friend who is just about to order another one. So driving up there Thursday and we are going together.

Can only order through a retail store, so off to Linda Dresner's in MI--there is not a retailer closer to me --takes just under 2 hours to get there.

Now I'm not trying to be hide anything, but when the bag is done and here, will post pix. I want to surprise you all.

This is why I passed on the Prada ostrich, as think I'm going to order two, one ostrich and other snake or croc. This way I can get the color/size/handles everything I want. And the price is so much better.


----------



## Bagladee

I let the beautiful python Blythe go. She will be sent back to NYC tom. orrow. After many sleepness nights I think I finally realized that it really was not a practical bag for me. Had it been in the brown family I would have jumped on it, but it was a lttle too light. So the BL0605 made me feel better and I have a JC black biker leather Ramona on order, and a Prada black short aviator tote on hold. Then I think I am done until sales time. I have been carrying my croc bag and I have to say that I really do love this bag. DD and I went shopping yesterday and I had so many compliments. When I was Choo bags. That ladies, is why we love our Pradas!

Chic - Can't wait to see your purple WOC! And I have seen the black Camelia and it is beautiful!!! I think I would love that in a wallet!

Oh - and Longchamp - I can honestly picture many of us weilding large bags over our heads, loaded and ready to attack! I had my large brown studded aviator out last week and was telling ryry that she was a bit heavy loaded down.


----------



## Bagladee

Oh - and PP check out the avitor! No more wart on the beautiful lady's nose!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> It's bad, very bad.



lol--I read that and thought you didn't like the samples.  I just had to keep going though!!





Longchamp said:


> Can only order through a retail store, so off to Linda Dresner's in MI--there is not a retailer closer to me --takes just under 2 hours to get there.


 
OOOHHH!!  A handbag field trip!!  I love field trips!





Longchamp said:


> Now I'm not trying to be hide anything, but when the bag is done and here, will post pix. I want to surprise you all.



Totally understand!  We love surprises and can't wait for your reveal (s)!


----------



## sbelle

btw, my mini cabat should be here tomorrow.  What will Ricky say??  
LOL--Ricky's off to Europe and will never know!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> btw, my mini cabat should be here tomorrow. What will Ricky say??
> LOL--Ricky's off to Europe and will never know!


 
Oh my gawd, how fun is that!! I can't wait to see your pix, will be fantastic.

 I'm kind of liking the s/s bags, but again nothing has poked me the eye--YOU MUST HAVE ME!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> I let the beautiful python Blythe go. She will be sent back to NYC tom. orrow. After many sleepness nights I think I finally realized that it really was not a practical bag for me. Had it been in the brown family I would have jumped on it, but it was a lttle too light. So the BL0605 made me feel better and I have a JC black biker leather Ramona on order, and a Prada black short aviator tote on hold. Then I think I am done until sales time. I have been carrying my croc bag and I have to say that I really do love this bag. DD and I went shopping yesterday and I had so many compliments. When I was Choo bags. That ladies, is why we love our Pradas!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and Longchamp - I can honestly picture many of us weilding large bags over our heads, loaded and ready to attack! I had my large brown studded aviator out last week and was telling ryry that she was a bit heavy loaded down.


 
ROFL Bagladee!!! Yes I bet we could make a mean punch w/ our bags.

Think you did the right thing on the JC Blythe, and soon sales time will be on us!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> OOOHHH!! A handbag field trip!! I love field trips!
> 
> 
> !


 
Yes, fun to see my  BAGLADY friend in MI!!  She is great for good handbag advice too.


----------



## sbelle

Y'all might remember I ordered the YSL roady in faux stingray (just to see) and that's how I ended up with the hidden chain roady (mix-up at NM).  The hidden chain was gorgeous, but went back-- too dang heavy.  It was heavy without anything in it, but once I put my things in the bag it was unusable for me.  So fast forward to when I actually got the faux stingray on Saturday.  This is the one that NM (silver) has, not Nordstrom (light blue).

I don't like it one little bit.  Not at all.  The finish is very shiny and for me it looks very cheap!  So it is going back this morning too!  (Mr. Financial Planner man is yelling "YEA!!")


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Yes, none of the YSL bags really caught my fancy, think you did the right thing.


----------



## EMMY

Ryry what is the nylon gauffre that you are talking about? Is it grey? (drools) is it e/w or n/s....give it up girl!!! Gotta pic?!??!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay Emmy....what do you think?


----------



## EMMY

^LOVES...but I'd be on the phone to Joanna this SECOND if it was silver hardware...why did they put gold with grey? UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D*mmit!!! Are you getting it? Oh man...I've been looking for a n/s nylon gauffre.....


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Ya getting it, she doesn't have it in yet.  They did all gold this season, can see your point, but love this color bag so have to have it.


----------



## EMMY

You're getting it too?!??!! OK....have to see pics of this when it arrives...shoot shoot shoot...I want this w/ silver hardware!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

How about this my friend, when she gets it in, I'll post pix w/ price---then you might like it!!! 

But you know you're right, it would look good w/ silver vs gold harware.


----------



## sbelle

*Longchamp*, when we were talking about May bags I mentioned that a blue bag on her page looked a bit like a Carlos Falchi bag I have. I was taking some other pics, so I pulled it out to show you. 

The higher end Carlos Falchi bags are really, really gorgeous. The quality is just fabulous. I got this one at the Bag, Borrow, Steal outlet for 80% off. It was something like $4,200 orginally and I paid $800 and it had never been used.


----------



## Longchamp

Oh that's a beauty--might be a little too bright for me though.  I've been looking at Carlos Falchi bags for years. Do you think they're of the same quality as Nancy Gonzalez?

Thanks for posting


----------



## Longchamp

I finally found the Givenchy bag I was talking about a long time ago on Mytheresa.com.

It's the Elsa, love this bag.  

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SMALL-ELSA-BAG-p-8912.html#

And here's our famous Lanvin in brown, but I got the grey and Jill has the black. Still love the brown

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/QUILTED-LEATHER-TOTE-p-8757.html#


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> *Longchamp*, when we were talking about May bags I mentioned that a blue bag on her page looked a bit like a Carlos Falchi bag I have. I was taking some other pics, so I pulled it out to show you.
> 
> The higher end Carlos Falchi bags are really, really gorgeous. The quality is just fabulous. I got this one at the Bag, Borrow, Steal outlet for 80% off. It was something like $4,200 orginally and I paid $800 and it had never been used.


S - love the bag!!!! I don't own a CF bag and have never really looked at Nancy Gonzalez. Are they good quality? They seem inexpensive compared to what Prada and JC charge for croc.


----------



## Longchamp

That's all NG  does is exotic leather bags.  I think her quality is excellent, certainly not of Hermes quality, but you might be paying for the name, when you buy H. 

Look at this grey bag on her website--Isn't it a beauty??

http://www.nancygonzalez.com/

Oops I see the pictured changed--it's a solid grey croc bag, but now I can't find it


----------



## Longchamp

Also on crocodile bags, using caiman which CF and NG use quite a bit brings down the price of the bag.  I know H never uses caiman. I was surprised to see that BV does use caiman for quite a few of his pieces.

Hope that helps


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> That's all NG does is exotic leather bags. I think her quality is excellent, certainly not of Hermes quality, but you might be paying for the name, when you buy H.
> 
> Look at this grey bag on her website--Isn't it a beauty??
> 
> http://www.nancygonzalez.com/
> 
> Oops I see the pictured changed--it's a solid grey croc bag, but now I can't find it


 
the bag you linked to is a beautiful bag!  Somebody (lol--somewhere where I've been ! )  is carrying that bag this season and it is awesome!

I have a couple of Nancy Gonzalez bags, but not the really high end stuff.  Just some basics and I do love her bags.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Ah post a pix if you can. isn't it a beauty, the solid grey that is pictured from the side and has some kind of nubbins on it--KWIM?  We have to get that bag!!  You have to keep clicking on the link and a different pix pops up, but there's a lot of beauties there.

I'm still boring when it comes to color in handbags, and trying to get better w/ that. My most exciting color was a red bon bon Chanel, that I loved,  carried once---and then sold.  But woo hoo, got 2500 for it, so got good use out of that red bag.  LOL.


----------



## Longchamp

OMG I need to get my butt in gear here, have to go, but while we're looking at Mytheresa.com,  could you someone please buy me this tweed jacket

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/TWEED-CROPPED-JACKET-p-8364.html#

Have to brush Mabel, we have a date  w/ 7 yo at Rabies Babies and Children's hospital at 9 pm--child just coming out of isolation and she really wants to see Mabel and they have finally said she can be around pets.


----------



## jcoop

how wonderful longchamp....you and mabel enjoy your evening!


----------



## jcoop

Prada Fumo Tessuto Gauffre


----------



## alouette

Holy F!  ryry and I were talking about that bag today and she told me you posted pics.  Well I just had to come check it out and I die!  That's one hell of a smashing bag!  I'm going to have to borrow ryry's. 

Good thing it's a smidge too small for my needs.  Y'all have really good taste.


----------



## ryrybaby12

J- LOVE her....just purchased it from Charles!  He is awesome.  I really like this bag....I hope I love it as much in person!


----------



## ryrybaby12

alouette said:


> Holy F!  ryry and I were talking about that bag today and she told me you posted pics.  Well I just had to come check it out and I die!  That's one hell of a smashing bag!  I'm going to have to borrow ryry's.
> 
> Good thing it's a smidge too small for my needs.  Y'all have really good taste.


A- I am going to make this work with my kids...less is more, right?  Okay...so the Vitello will be better for that probably....J sold me on this after I sold her on this initially.

Emmy....think you may like it...can wear with a lot!  I do wish it was silver HW, but still love it.  Gold is apparently in.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Ah post a pix if you can. isn't it a beauty, the solid grey that is pictured from the side and has some kind of nubbins on it--KWIM? We have to get that bag!! You have to keep clicking on the link and a different pix pops up, but there's a lot of beauties there.
> 
> .


 

I think it might be this one that was featured in the Purse Blog.  This one has python though too and I think NG also does it in croc without python.  Let me post it now and I'll go back to check if it is the same.  Back in a minute.





















*Nope, the picture on the website is the all croc version, not the python/croc*.  Let's see if I can get a picture.


----------



## sbelle

I think BG (not online) has an all croc version....let's see if this is the bag.  Picture courtesy of* NZA* from the NG purse blog thread on the python/croc bag.








*YES!  This is the bag that NG has on their website, but in grey.*


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--love your bag--congrats!  (I also love you bedding! )


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I think BG (not online) has an all croc version....let's see if this is the bag. Picture courtesy of* NZA* from the NG purse blog thread on the python/croc bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES! This is the bag that NG has on their website, but in grey.*


 
OMG, just got home that's it in red. Where did you find that beauty?


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> A- I am going to make this work with my kids...less is more, right? Okay...so the Vitello will be better for that probably....J sold me on this after I sold her on this initially.
> 
> Emmy....think you may like it...can wear with a lot! I do wish it was silver HW, but still love it. Gold is apparently in.


 
Thanks to you, we are going to be bag triplets!! Isn't she a beauty?? 

Wow, now I can't wait to get mine, but have to wait for Joanna, to tell me it's in.  When I emailed her about the bag, she said "Oh the minute I saw we were getting that bag, I knew you would want it."

Now Emmy needs to get one and then we could have a show--

Prada minus Gucci plus 4.   (Like Kate minus Jon plus 8. Hate when I have to explain my own jokes--means they were dumb!!!)


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Prada Fumo Tessuto Gauffre


 
J hope you're okay w/ the brown leather. I think it looks fab. My gawd, it belongs in your house, it goes w/ everything in that room.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> how wonderful longchamp....you and mabel enjoy your evening!


 
Mabel and I met this tiny little gal in a private room down from her hospital room.  I felt very honored that Mabel was asked to come and visit. We were only allowed 20 minutes w/ her and then asked to leave because of her illness.

The little girl asked if Mabel could spend the night w/ her and I would have sacrificed all my purses, you name it, to make this happen. I was hoping the parents would take her home to die, then Mabel could spend the night there. But it doesn't appear that's what they have in mind. 

And Mabel, she just knows what to do and when to do it. was very sad, but I never cry while I'm there. Always strong for the client. 

I'm hoping I can go back again, but unfortunately think she will be gone by this w/e.  The hospital made a special exception for her this late at night.

Thanks for listening all.


----------



## SIMBA LOVER

LC 
don't know what else to say....i know exactly how u feel...been around this situation alot myself....
at least u and Mabel were able to DO something and bring some happiness in to this little angels' heart..


----------



## Longchamp

^^ It's so sad, I feel bad talking about it on a purse forum, life is so precious. We take everything for granted.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SIMBA LOVER

Longchamp said:


> ^^ It's so sad, I feel bad talking about it on a purse forum, life is so precious.



Please don't feel guilty...i might not chime in that often but i have to tell u that i never look at tPF as a "Purse Forum"...actually this is the beauty of it...u can always find invisible friends to talk to ....about anything....
and sometimes it is much easier to share ur feelings with invisible friends...
so take it easy...i think u really need a good night sleep...

BTW u are absolutely right...we take everything for granted...


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Couldn't have said it better myself Simba Lover.  

S-I checked my mail before this-OMG-makes sense what you wrote now.  I so agree with you-every day when I look at my children, I think this bag thing can be so senseless.  I always tell my SD -people before things because he tells his bulldozer that he loves him before he goes to sleep- and sometimes will not say it to me  He now says "I wuv u" to me every night-people before things.

I love what you are doing for this precious little girl, and wish there were more angels like you in the world....need to do more of this myself.  

The one thing for sure about life is that it does not last forever.....sad but true.  So enjoy who you are with and what you do with them every day- you take the memories with the people in your life, not the things....

S-you are A++ in my book, and please tell us anything....some have you have become my online friends now....including you!


----------



## EMMY

OK.....SERIOUSLY dying over this bag now........RyRY post pics when you get her to enable lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH!!!! This can't be happening lol!!!! I'm going home tonight to get some bags together to sell lol!!!!! I need to liquidate fast!!!  That gold h/w is really really really really growing on me..no I think it adds a nice contrast to the grey..RyRy lmk.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Isn't it a beauty, you have to get one, we'll be bag quadruplets!!!


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


>


 
Longchamp,  I found the picture of the red on the Purse blog thread discussing the bag.  I can't tell where *NZA* found it.  I totally want the croc grey.  I think it is around $3,600 and the croc/python is around $3,100.  When I saw this pic from Saks, 











I thought I could totally see me with this bag.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ love that grey bag, but will decide after my road trip tomorrow.

*ssc0619--did you like that Givenchy I posted? It somewhat reminds me of your new YSL*

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SMALL-ELSA-BAG-p-8912.html


----------



## jcoop

Thank you *alouette, ryry, ssc, Emmy and Longchamp*!!!

I love this bag!  LC, I love love the brown leather.  At first, it took me by surprise as I was expecting black but this is the best.  I am a gold hw lover so I'm really digging the gold hw on this bag.

ssc, I've had this bedding on my bed for 7 years now!!!  I have never in my life had bedding that long and I still like it lots---have not gotten tired of it.  AND, I have this exact same bedding on my bed at the lake!  lol  

ryry....love what you are telling your ds...people before things...SO very true.  I know you are an awesome mommy.  Glad you got this bag---but really glad you sent me the pic of it to begin with.  Let me know when you receive it.  I'm carrying mine today.  

Alouette, I know you have other nylon bags but this one is for sure tdf!  Color is just perfect!

LC----you are A++ in my book as well.  Bless you and sweet dear Mabel.  Enjoy your outing today.  

Emmy, I think silver hw would look okay on the bag but really I think the gold just sets it off.

Have happy days my friends!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Emmy-

Here is a pic of an SA holding it...if you want this-there is one more left at my Prada boutique that I use....I can PM you the info....  I actually think the gold HW works nicely on the bag as well, but I am like you and usually love silver HW....gold had grown on me!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^That pic is what sold it for me....


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^ love that grey bag, but will decide after my road trip tomorrow.
> 
> *ssc0619--did you like that Givenchy I posted? It somewhat reminds me of your new YSL*
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SMALL-ELSA-BAG-p-8912.html


 
Totally missed this one. * I do like it*!  It is hard to keep witn all y'all sometimes.  Things fly fast and furious on the Prada forum, esepcially since we got a chat thread!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

My latest obsession - what do you think? It is ostrich in black.


----------



## sbelle

Beautiful!


----------



## Longchamp

Get it bagladee,  it's a beauty!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks for the kinds words *Jcoop and ryrybaby Simba Lover*, short update--went back today as the Mom had the hospital call me back. She is very weak, but we stayed until she fell asleep.


----------



## EMMY

*Bagladee* will you CUT IT OUT LOL!?!?!??!??! You are KILLING me with these gorgy bags!!!! Yeah--get it so I can drool over it some more when youpost pics!!!

*Longchamp*--sorry about your mom..I didn't realize she was in the hospital!!! Huoping she is comfortable and getting well...

*RyRy*..tell your SA she is CUTE AS A BUTTON!!!! Thanx for the pic...yes..this bag is growing on me in a huge way...gold h/w and all....can't wait 'till you two get this...want more pics...remember..I'm anal lol!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Call Prada Las Vegas now my friend, Joanna sold out of all their stock--which I think was only 3. 

I was lucky to get one myself.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Totally missed this one. *I do like it*! It is hard to keep witn all y'all sometimes. Things fly fast and furious on the Prada forum, esepcially since we got a chat thread!!!!


 
Yes it is in my sites tomorow, on my field trip. I didn't play w/ it enough.  But remember the strap was hand held and got the feeling it would get longer w/ time, being weighed down w/ the contents of the bag. Not as much as a sloane, Kwim?


----------



## ryrybaby12

I like that Elsa bag too (Givenchy)-wonder if Barneys will get it....great taste LC!

I had Joanna hold a Gaufre for me, so I will tell her to let it go, as I bought mine from Vegas...

Ask for Charles-he is my SA (not the girl)-Charles is wonderful, and you can PM for my name and will give it to you...will post more of his bags...Charles only had one left thanks to me and JCOOP...


----------



## Longchamp

Oh, you're the one my friend!!! She's off now, can you have her hold it for Emmy in case she wants it?  Joanna's off until 3-11 tomorrow her time, so that would give Emmy time to get in touch w/ her and take your bag.

Yes Barney's has that  bag even though not showing up on their website. I spoke to them about it, the Barney's in NYC.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I will email her now...how much is that Givenchy??.... I can't wait for Barney's to open here!  I liked the Nightingale, but love this bag more!


----------



## luvprada

LC - you and Mabel are angels for the therapy work you do :urock:


----------



## EMMY

RyRy how much is this gauffre anyways?


----------



## ryrybaby12

I think it was $1295...


----------



## Bagladee

Hey all - let me know what you think about these two bags. I love the black Nuti ostrich hobo and will definitely be keeping her. However, not 100% sure on the Balenciaga. Love the color but wish it had a shoulder/messenger strap. Be honest now...is it worthy of the $1450+ that I paid at BF?


----------



## Bagladee

and more.....


----------



## Bagladee

and a few more.....


----------



## sbelle

*bagladee*---love, love, love the Nuti!  What a great bag!  

I love the color of the B bag, like you I don't like that it doesn't have a strap since it doesn't look like it would go over the shoulder.  

Also, I know I am in the minority since B bags are so, so hot, but I do not like the little stringy pieces of leather that hang down.  LOL when my kids were young they would have chewed on them.  I just think I'd get them caught on things and get them dirty.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah you know I LOVE the Nuti, it's gorgeous, hope you like it just as much.

Please don't get mad as I think you are leaning no to the B bag---I don't like it at all


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> *bagladee*---love, love, love the Nuti! What a great bag!
> 
> I love the color of the B bag, like you I don't like that it doesn't have a strap since it doesn't look like it would go over the shoulder.
> 
> Also, I know I am in the minority since B bags are so, so hot, but I do not like the little stringy pieces of leather that hang down. LOL when my kids were young they would have chewed on them. I just think I'd get them caught on things and get them dirty.


 
Yes - the little stringy things are bothering me too. And the zipper flaps hanging over are weird too. I really thought I needed a Balenciaga to add to my collection but it isn't going to be this one. It is sitting on the counter and the more I look at her the less I like her. Do love the color though - just like the muse II that I sent bag, but for $1400 have to love the whole bag!


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Ah you know I LOVE the Nuti, it's gorgeous, hope you like it just as much.
> 
> Please don't get mad as I think you are leaning no to the B bag---I don't like it at all


 
I always appreciate honesty!!!! She is already packed up in her return box and ready to go.

I LOVE - LOVE - LOVE the Nuti!!!!! She will be a bag I will use and treasure for a long time. She is a great bag!!! Thanks again for the tip!!!


----------



## alouette

Love the Nuti for sure L!

Yep, it's a no for me also regarding the bbag.  I'm actually contemplating getting the Day bag with giant hardware (no strings!).  That's a really convenient hands free bag.  Glad you're returning the bluefly bag.


----------



## ryrybaby12

YUCK....I will say it YUCK...that bbag looks like it has big pimples all over it, and hate the strings.  I am not a big fan of Balenciaga (I know the minority here)-but I do like the day bag (like A said).

LOVE THE NUTI bag....beautiful.


----------



## Longchamp

Okay, I guess I can say it, since pimples were mentioned.

I was thinking that bag missed its smallpox vaccine.

 I think Lucy from "I Love Lucy" is screaming in horror.


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> YUCK....I will say it YUCK...that bbag looks like it has big pimples all over it, and hate the strings. I am not a big fan of Balenciaga (I know the minority here)-but I do like the day bag (like A said).
> 
> LOVE THE NUTI bag....beautiful.


 
^RyRy you are not the minority..I am not a fan of B bags either...never was..I tried going into the forum a few times to pick up on the LOVE..but it never happened...hate those fringe things...

Bagladee LOVE the Nuti!! She's a beauty! You look so good w/ all your bags..


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp you're killing me!!! And AHEM.....some little BIRDY must have leaked to the press that I am in love w/ the fumo gauffre lol!!!! ...just got an email from Joanna!!! RyRy...Longchamp...you enablers you!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Did you get it???


----------



## EMMY

^Not yet lol!!! I had some questions and I'm waiting to hear back from her...but I'm EXHAUSTED and can't wait up for her....so I'll have to wait until morning to check my mail..


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Okay, I guess I can say it, since pimples were mentioned.
> 
> I was thinking that bag missed its smallpox vaccine.
> 
> I think Lucy from "I Love Lucy" is screaming in horror.


Bagladee...you know I think you have impeccable taste...did not mean to sound harsh, but there are much better bags (even Balenciaga) then that...think your SA steered you in the wrong direction there...and I knew you did not like it, so I knew you would not care....this bag is NOT you.

Emmy.....I bet you pull the trigger tomorrow!

Picked up my Vitello Shine in Graphite today..it is sooo practical and nice.  I also got ANOTHER Peekaboo...brown suede with red interior...loves!  It is BEAUTIFUL.....another great work bag...and just chic.

My sis is in town, so will post modeling pics at some point....my darn gaufre is not going to be here until Monday...Charles thought I was waiting for another bag before he sent this one....whatever....I will get it.

Then-time to enjoy the lovelies for a while....this time, I had chose these instead of looking at pics, so I am excited!


----------



## EMMY

*CRAP RyRy!!!!!! *I was dying to see pics TODAY!!!! Yes..almost pulled the trigger..Joanna emailed me more pics last night while I was asleep dreaming of theis d$mn bag....just wondering about the total color combo...she said the leather accents are brownish black...I thought the leather was black..I am soooooo intrigued...I already PM'd *Longchamp *to tell me where to point the bullet lol....just a little apprehensive b/c I can't return....wish you had this in your hot little hands so you could gush to me how I HAVE to have this bag...you know me well enough by now to know my tastes/preferences...I'm sitting hear at work wondering why I obviously have an addictive personality..very glad it's purses and not crack lol!!!


----------



## jcoop

Speaking of Bal...I personally like the part times and the work bag.

Emmy, wish I knew your taste better.  I love the fumo gauffre.   Joanna sent me an email and said she had emailed you about it.  The leather is def brown.  But, oh so beautiful and a great neutral.  The gray does have green undertones, imo.  I don't like to buy with the option of not returning but so glad I got this one.  I, too, thought the trim was black and when I opened the box I was a bit surprised.  But, as it turns out, I totally love everything about it!

ryry, I bet that brown suede peekaboo is sweet!  Enjoy your sis!  Yall have big plans?

bagladee, you made a great choice!


----------



## EMMY

*JCOOP* thank you so much!!! That was sweet of you to post...hehehe I already sent a certain someone an email lol....I'm so weak!!!!


----------



## jcoop

^^^^sweeeeeeeeeeeeettt! 

I'm anxious for you to receive it---got to hear your comments!


----------



## EMMY

Joanna sent me pics on a manequin...that really helps me to see the bag objectively..plus I'm small and I can really get the feel of how something will look on me w/o any distractions...the more I look..the more I LOVE..already working her into my wardrobe lol!!


----------



## alouette

^^Yay!  Can't wait to see your gorgy modeling pics Emmy!  I know you and ryry will be the PERFECT models for this bag.  I'm waiting for jcoop's lovely modeling pics too!


----------



## EMMY

^ Yeah me too!!!! *Jcoop *give it up girl!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Emmy- I think you are going to really like it.  I don't think it will be too big, and what a PERFECT bag to take on the boat!  If anything, it may be too small for me!

I am glad you pulled the trigger, and really think you will enjoy it...and the gold will grown on you.  

My sister is in town and has a grey Prada from last year with silver, and saw my grey Prada Vitello with gold, and she even liked it...and her and I are big time silver people....platinum etc.  I don't wear gold jewelry....but the gold with grey is actually quite striking and versatile....

Will post pics Monday...but you may already have your bag by then....

JCoop...model that baby for us girl!


----------



## EMMY

Thanx RyRy....I'm working right now and in the back of my mind I keep trying to decide what bags I'm going to sell lol!!! I'm trying to be realistic about my collection...so weighing my choices here...I can't WAIT to get it...I won't have it until later next week at the earliest...I asked Joanna to look into some accessories for me and I'm gone this afternoon 'till Sunday so I'll have to cinch the deal on Monday...I can SEE that bag on my arm!


----------



## Longchamp

OOh, would love to see your new finds ryrybaby, they sound beautiful.  Hope you and your sister have fun and sounds like you two are a lot alike--both w/ great tastes.

Wow, glad you got the vitello shine, that's a great everyday bag and will get a lot of use.

Emmy--Can't wait to see what you decide and let us know on the accessories. Have fun this w/e, but think you're gone already.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I carried the Vitello Shine today and the darn strap kept falling off my arm...BUT,

I got some great stuff....a new pair of True Religion jeans, a great Vince grey cable knit sweater, some awesome Prada boots.....and more tomorrow maybe??  I am happy-it was fun, and not bag buying.

Alouette-does this Vitello Shine fall of your shoulders too??  Does anyone know why that happens?


----------



## Longchamp

^^ The sweater sounds yummy,  bet it's a beauty!! And the boots--wow you've been busy my friend.

I got that cable sweater I posted earlier, and the weather just turned chilly here, so wearing her out tomorrow.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Wait...which one??  The one I got is yummy.  In fact, when we were at Saks, this is the only one I loved except this adorable Rebecca Taylor lightweight sweater....will post...

LC-would it annoy you that the bag handles slip off?  Is there something you all would recommend?  I had my sister wear the bag and same thing- and her bag is a similar shape of Prada's from last year....annoying.


----------



## jcoop

Out of town in OKCity. Will be home tomorrow and try to post some modeling shots girlies


----------



## sbelle

*longchamp*, how was your trip to Michigan?


----------



## alouette

ryrybaby12 said:


> I carried the Vitello Shine today and the darn strap kept falling off my arm...BUT,
> 
> I got some great stuff....a new pair of True Religion jeans, a great Vince grey cable knit sweater, some awesome Prada boots.....and more tomorrow maybe?? I am happy-it was fun, and not bag buying.
> 
> Alouette-does this Vitello Shine fall of your shoulders too?? Does anyone know why that happens?


 

I emailed you too but yes one of the handles does tend to slip off from time to time.  I just wrap it around the other and it's fine or I just rest my hand on both handles when walking if that makes any sense...??

It's not THAT much of an issue for me but NOW that you said something, I'm sure it's going to annoy me to no end! lol

I assume the reason this is happening is because the bag is pretty wide and with such a big gap (snapped or not), the most exterior strap is going to slide.

AWESOME haul A!  I bet you and your sis had a blast! I need to go clothes shopping in a major way but am being good for now (since I stopped in at Saks yesterday too *hint - it's PP's fault*).   We probably missed each other since I was there in the early afternoon.


----------



## Beach Bum

guys...im so BUMMED
I finally ordered the grey Fendi Peekaboo bag from SAKS and it CAME USED!It had someones GARBAGE in the pocket ALONG WITH HER RECEIPT!
It kinda ruined the bag for me.sniff.
Going to Miami Thursday to chill with no kids...LOL...so Ill have to stop in Bal Harbour and see what Peekaboo bags they have...or in the Prada boutique


----------



## Longchamp

*Jill* oh yucky, but you'll find lots of  goodies in BH, have fun on your trip and report back w/ pix!!! Saw your pix of Hayden, wow--he's really growing up!!  Bet he's motoring all over your house and starting to talk. 

*ryrybaby* Not sure the handle falling off the shoulder would bother me that much, but lately if I'm not totally in love w/ a bag, trying not to buy it.

Trip was good, but have to go back again Wednesday as little mix up w/ order and we couldn't get a hold of bmay so didn't stay long since somewhat wasted trip .  Was told we could talk to her on a Saturday, but this was wrong info--only during the week. 

So going back up on Wednesday--seriously bummed out again!!!

I told ssc0619, *ryrybaby* going to check out the YSL flap roady like her black one when it comes in November from BG. but in the cognac. The one where they fu--ed up the leather. Sounds promising, doesn't it. LOL!!!

 Did you send your chain back?   I can't keep up w/ you....you got a new peekaboo right?  I'll have to check those out again, I know in the beginning I didn't like them.

Hope you and sis having fun!!!  Have glass of wine for me.


----------



## Beach Bum

^HEY!Yup,My little guy is getting sooo big,already 19 months old.goes by way too quick!
Im gonna prob go to SAKS today and return yucky bag ...They DO have the Lanvin bag in brown so ill get to see that..LOL.Im living in my black Lanvin bag,its the best bag ever


----------



## sbelle

*Longchamp*--I can't believe your luck!  That would have totally frustrated me.  To be so close, but not be able to accomplish anything.  At least was the boutique that sells bmay an interesting store?

I am so excited for you about the roady flap.  I love it so much I've thought about getting it in the cognac color too!

I would have never thought that it would be my favorite bag of the year but it is hands down.  One thing that I would have never guessed that I would love so much is that front pocket.  I use it for my phone and keys and it makes my life so darn easy.  For whatever reason, for me, it is 100% easier than going to an pocket on the inside of the main compartment.

The one thing I wonder and haven't tested is whether it can be worn over the shoulder over a winter coat.  lol it will be winter here in a few weeks, so I'll know soon.  It is an easy fit over the shoulder without the coat.


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> ^HEY!Yup,My little guy is getting sooo big,already 19 months old.goes by way too quick!
> Im gonna prob go to SAKS today and return yucky bag ...They DO have the Lanvin bag in brown so ill get to see that..LOL.Im living in my black Lanvin bag,its the best bag ever


 
He is getting big, won't be long before he's bigger than you.

I LUVS my  Lanvin, but have been checking out the brown--I was thinking of getting it too!!  Don't you think you'd like it better than the Fendi Peek a Boo???? but I might be biased about that bag.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *Longchamp*--I can't believe your luck! That would have totally frustrated me. To be so close, but not be able to accomplish anything. At least was the boutique that sells bmay an interesting store?
> 
> I am so excited for you about the roady flap. I love it so much I've thought about getting it in the cognac color too!
> .


 
You convinced me on that bag, but holding out for the experimental leather cognac.

Ah the store was fab--a boutique. Not a bmay bag in site though, all sold. All the gals there have one and if you let them know you're coming to order one, they all bring theirs in.

Well I got a lot of good ideas from them, but had some questions about how the handle could be attached, etc, and the SA didn't know the answers. I could finish up over the phone, but..... I'm going to go up. LOL.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Ah the store was fab--a boutique. Not a bmay bag in site though, all sold. All the gals there have one and *if you let them know you're coming to order one, they all bring theirs in.*


 
How much fun!  Did you love any of the bag that they brought in?  It would be so much fun if we had a group of tpfers go on a field trip there.  I love shopping field trips!  

I can't wait for you to get one ordered.  How long did you say it would take once you've ordered?

Did your cohort on your shopping trip order another one?


----------



## Beach Bum

Longchamp said:


> He is getting big, won't be long before he's bigger than you.
> 
> I LUVS my  Lanvin, but have been checking out the brown--I was thinking of getting it too!!  Don't you think you'd like it better than the Fendi Peek a Boo???? but I might be biased about that bag.



I didnt go into SAKS today,the baby was asleep so he met me at the front door..LOL
(I was THAT pissed too...)....
BUT I may get the brown Lanvin for F and F event,its on hold 
I ADORE the PEEKABOO bag.Im getting one,just wanna cruise the FENDI Bal Harbr store Friday and see what they have.HOPEFULLY they have good stock,Im gonna call tomorrow and see.


----------



## EMMY

Can anyone here officially confirm if you can buy a strap separately at a boutique?


----------



## EMMY

RyRy are you getting your bag today?!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> Can anyone here officially confirm if you can buy a strap separately at a boutique?


 
Emmy, I've seen this question come up a couple times in recent months and I think the answer was that the Prada boutiques don't sell them but to go to a good cobbler and they can make one.




This was the only thread I could find on it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/where-to-buy-a-new-prada-strap-503947.html


----------



## EMMY

^Thanx my friend....I thought we couldn't buy them separately...


----------



## EMMY

RyRy..where are your pics of that bag lol!!!!!!


----------



## jcoop

^^^ryry is a lil under the weather I believe, Emmy.    

I was going to take some pics and posts and just have not had a free minute yet.


----------



## EMMY

Oh NO!!!! Is she sick? DH is sick...oh man...hope she's OK....yeah get a free minute girl!!!


----------



## jcoop

She wasn't feeling well last night.  

Today is looking better for a pic!  I'm at work now---has to be done when I get home.

Well wishes to your dh, Emmy.  Make sure you DON'T get sick.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Sorry Emmy!  Got the bag- and thanks jcoop!  I am totally under the weather, but will get pics out either today or tomorrow-busy work day.

Emmy- the bag is likely a perfect size for you as it is almost too small for me, but I really love the color-a great neutral.  Jcoop is right- it can almost look like an army green in some lighting, but an all around great bag- and one of the better Tessutos I have seen!


----------



## EMMY

^Oh man I hope you're OK...there is sickness all around me and I feel trapped lol!!! Do you have the FLU? The EVIL one? Rest up my friend...your health is waaayyy more important than a purse!!!  Take care of yourself!  Longchamp's should be coming today too..!!!


----------



## alouette

Well I haven't posted in here for a LONG TIME but wanted to post these pics really quick.  PP sold me on her black nylon and since it seems we're buying nylon bags atm, I wanted to contribute. 

I'm using this more than my leather bags atm.  Very functional and worry free, the best part IMO.  Inside pic is w/ flash.  Outside pic on chair is w/o flash.  Not the best modeling pics but you get the idea.  Color is rovere like Longchamp's boutique bag.  GREAT COLOR!

I attached the key chain from a vitello shine bag since the hardware matches perfectly.  Will be removing ID tag though since it might look too busy with both.  Enjoy!

Might be one of the few times I post in here, lol!  Ok, back to reality.


----------



## Prada Psycho

WOW! This is SO RICH looking in this color!!!  Wanna trade?


----------



## alouette

^^We can ship our bags back and forth to each other when I need a black bag.  I can loan you mine when you need a brown bag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

alouette said:


> ^^We can ship our bags back and forth to each other when I need a black bag.  I can loan you mine when you need a brown bag.




Good deal! 

Seriously, I do love this color!


----------



## jcoop

alouette!!!!!!!!!-----absolutely gorgeous bag!!!  I can def see why you've been using it lots---I would too if I had it!  lol

Thank you for posting the marvelous pics!


----------



## EMMY

*Alouette* that is phenom on you!!  Yes that color is VERY rich looking!! Dang!! If we all lived close to each other we could just have a BAG POOL and sign out bags as we need them....cripe...you know how much $$ we'd save?!?!? eek...!!!

*JCOOP*....I'm waaiiiiiittttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg!!!!!


----------



## jcoop

^^^^I'm on slow speed right now!  Went to the gym and got my a** kicked!  lol  Pooped now---don't think there will be any camera action tonight.

Emmy, have you received yours?????  Longchamp????


----------



## Bagladee

A - great bag!!!! Love the color and she looks great on you!!!!!Congrats!


----------



## sbelle

Prada Psycho said:


> WOW! This is *SO RICH* looking in this color!!!


 

I couldn't agree more!!  Awesome bag---wonderful color!


----------



## EMMY

Sh*t mine hasn't even shipped yet!!!! Everytime Joanna emails me back I'm in bed lol!!! I'm trying to get my hands on a wallet lol..hehehe we need to meet somewhere when we all have our bags...!!


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> ^^^^I'm on slow speed right now! Went to the gym and got my a** kicked! lol Pooped now---don't think there will be any camera action tonight.
> 
> Emmy, have you received yours????? Longchamp????


 
Yes my tess fumo gaufre arrived today, loves it so much, geesh---I hope I don' get in touch w/ her to see if she has another color other than black.. but thinking I might.

A kicked butt is good for the soul, and helps you get strong so you can carry more in your bag!!!


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> Well I haven't posted in here for a LONG TIME but wanted to post these pics really quick. PP sold me on her black nylon and since it seems we're buying nylon bags atm, I wanted to contribute.
> 
> I'm using this more than my leather bags atm. Very functional and worry free, the best part IMO. Inside pic is w/ flash. Outside pic on chair is w/o flash. Not the best modeling pics but you get the idea. Color is rovere like Longchamp's boutique bag. GREAT COLOR!
> 
> I attached the key chain from a vitello shine bag since the hardware matches perfectly. Will be removing ID tag though since it might look too busy with both. Enjoy!
> 
> Might be one of the few times I post in here, lol! Ok, back to reality.


 
Woo Hoo A, that's a beauty and as always, you look fabuloso (that's my made up Italian word of the week) modeling it!!!

Love the color--I'm glad you do too. I see your bag has the longer strap like my two from the boutique, but our new gaufre has the shorter one. The strap from my other two bags are the same leather, so hopefully I can switch.

I know I'm in love w/ my tessuto bags, much more style than in previous years, and I wasn't a fan of E/W gaufre's, or the long narrow ones from prior years.

Glad you got it and I bet you carry it a lot.

Congrats and thanks for posting.


----------



## Longchamp

Also A, meant to mention,--- you're in freaking shorts and sleeveless top---it's been in the upper 40's here at night.  Ah, not sure why I don't think I'd like summer all year..may need to rethink this.   LOL.


----------



## alouette

Longchamp said:


> Also A, meant to mention,--- you're in freaking shorts and sleeveless top---it's been in the upper 40's here at night. Ah, not sure why I don't think I'd like summer all year..may need to rethink this. LOL.


 
Yep, 91 where I live and it was such a nice day out!  Pool water a little nippy though.  It's supposed to dip down into the 50's at night so I purchased some cashmere sweaters for the occassion. 




Sorry guys, will def get to y'all's comments tomorrow.  My very powerful sleeping pill is kicking in now.  Time for nighty night.


----------



## sbelle

Heeeyyyyy.....wasn't yesterday the day that *longchamp* was supposed to go back and complete her bmay order?


----------



## EMMY

^Hmmmmmmmmm......lots of members are missing lately...My bag is shipping today!!! Alouette u still on the ludes lol?!??!? Longchamp got hers too....ergh...


----------



## sbelle

You know on Saks.com where they have the section "Best Sellers Last Week In....  ".  I've always thought that the items weren't really bestseller but items they are wanting to move.  I just looked through bestsellers in handbags/shoes and I guess they could be bestsellers.  I don't know.

This bag was there and I wonder....could this really be a bestseller?


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ^Hmmmmmmmmm......lots of members are missing lately...My bag is shipping today!!! Alouette u still on the ludes lol?!??!? Longchamp got hers too....ergh...


 
You were also mia for quite awhile!  We're glad you're back!!!!  Nice that you were able to get off the boat before the snow started!!!

Can't wait to see your bag!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ssc0619 said:


> You know on Saks.com where they have the section "Best Sellers Last Week In....  ".  I've always thought that the items weren't really bestseller but items they are wanting to move.  I just looked through bestsellers in handbags/shoes and I guess they could be bestsellers.  I don't know.
> 
> This bag was there and I wonder...._*could this really be a bestseller*_?




I suppose if you do enough drugs....


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Heeeyyyyy.....wasn't yesterday the day that *longchamp* was supposed to go back and complete her bmay order?


 
You have a very good memory my friend!! 

It's ordered, and plans are that it will ship October 20th. Was surprised at the short turn around time.  

Don't worry, I will post pix, minute it arrives.  I started small--well not real small, but not a big tote yet.  Want to make sure I'm pleased w/ the craftmanship and overall design of the bag.

This store had the coolest bags, some well know designers like BV, and others that I never heard but bags were great, and so were the prices!!!


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> Yep, 91 where I live and it was such a nice day out! Pool water a little nippy though. It's supposed to dip down into the 50's at night so I purchased some cashmere sweaters for the occassion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, will def get to y'all's comments tomorrow. My very powerful sleeping pill is kicking in now. Time for nighty night.


 
Hope you slept well A.  Bet your sweaters are a beauty!!


----------



## Longchamp

Almost embarrassed to admit as I know others don't like it. 

Before I tell you what it is, has to be  seen to be appreciated---  the nylon Chanel Cocoon-- the black one that reverses to red and black--it was the same price as some Prada Nylon bags, and great for travel. The handle is puffy but not as puffy as appears and smooshes down to very small bag.

http://www.chanelcocococoon.com/site/#/en/handbags-collection/handbags/large-tote-grey

Click on the right hand, bottom corner labeled 04 Caprice--it's a video.   BEWARE THE MUSIC IS LOUD!!!

Tell me what you think about the bag--don't worry I can take it!!!


----------



## EMMY

Oh MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There was a thread on this in the Chanel forum....I already posted I didn't care for them!!!! But Longchamp...it's what YOU like..you could pull this off I'm sure...hence..it would look good on you...ahem....pics of the Prada please?!?!?


----------



## EMMY

Prada Psycho said:


> I suppose if you do enough drugs....


 

^Yeah I was going to say the same thing...this is hideous...!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> http://www.chanelcocococoon.com/site/#/en/handbags-collection/handbags/large-tote-grey
> 
> Click on the right hand, bottom corner labeled 04 Caprice--it's a video. BEWARE THE MUSIC IS LOUD!!!


 
Took me a minute to find it.  First you go to bottom right and click on videos.  Then click on top of left column '01 caprice.

Over in the Chanel forum there has been a lot of negative reaction to this line, but I there are some I really like.  I like the bag you pointed out and a couple others.  I would love to see them in person.  I have a feeling they are even better in person.







Longchamp said:


> It's ordered, and plans are that it will ship October 20th. Was surprised at the short turn around time.



Incredible turn around time!  Can't wait to see it!  Did your friend order another bag too?


----------



## Longchamp

^^ No, she ordered small ostrich accessory pouches for her purse.  Real cute about 8 x 4 inches or so. 150 dollars each--good price I thought.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^ No, she ordered small ostrich accessory pouches for her purse. Real cute about 8 x 4 inches or so. *150 dollars each--good price I thought*.


 
That sounds like a great price!


----------



## Longchamp

Did you see 04 where she turns the bag inside out and it goes from all black to red body w/ black handles???

I agree thought from pix that I would never like it, but in person, loves it.  

Ah, maybe it is me, but got the last one at Troy Saks from my friend Diane who is the SA there.

Thought it was a great travel bag, would never carry it as a purse.


One more thing---saw all the negative posts about this in Chanel, so was leary myself until I saw it, and it was about the same price as the Prada Tess gaufre.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> That sounds like a great price!


 
She has 4 bmay bags, she doesn't need anymore!!!!  But she took samples home to look them over---I see a 5th one in her future.


----------



## luvprada

Don't care for the new chanel.  Got pictures from Nordie's yesterday.  MIL who is a Chanel fan didn't care for it either.  Just MHO though.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Very sorry about your friend Moka.   Hugs to you, I'm sure you are heartbroken. Let us know if there is anything we can do!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Did you see 04 where she turns the bag inside out and it goes from all black to red body w/ black handles???
> .



I did see it and like it!  It will be interesting to see how the whole group sells.  There's another one I really like--I'll try and find a picture .


----------



## Longchamp

Let me guess--the bowler


----------



## ryrybaby12

What is up ladies??

So- been under the weather, and then DS fell off the swing (my baby's swing-he likes to get on top of it and swing while standing when we are not looking RIGHT at him-rambunctious little thing)- and BOOM...he fell and slit his chin open....OMG it was AWFUL.  I almost died...truly I was so sad.  We had to take him to ER...had to get Derma-Glued.  They don't do stitches anymore if they don't have to, so they literally use FDA approved Medical SuperGlue  He is fine, and climbing everything as we speak!

Then, my other baby DS is sick....got whatever it is that I have.  No flu as of yet, just a nasty cold.

So- any way...my sister and I had fun, but she came into my house with the cold and spread it to everyone-so many sleepless nights.

I am staying off TPF more or less because I am truly getting too busy, but I miss you gals!  I bought a ton of new clothes, as I have lost about 20 lbs now (total of 38 since baby Yippee!....still 15 more to go to be where I was at my smallest (highschool)- and I will get there-on a mission!

Love the Guafre, and will try to post pics.  I have been toying with some Fendi bags as you all know- bought another Peekaboo (brown suede and red-freaking TDF), and also bought the Mia....(which is my new fave).  I am still not 100% on my Vitello Shine, but LOVE the dark grey color!

I missed you all, but glad I am finally settling into less bags and more time to spend with kids and family- and to finally start buying clothes that I love again!

LC- I am sure I would like the Chanels in person- just not a fan of the pics, but the concept is simply wonderful, and love the reversible idea!  Can't wait to see the new bbag....how are you?

Luvprada-So sorry about Moka....so sad...hang in there.

SSC- Did you ever post your Cabat?  Do you love it?

Emmy- Did you get the bag yet?  Are you in love?

JCoop-thanks for the email bag- glad you love the Prada too!

Hope all is well with you ladies.


----------



## sbelle

longchamp-- nope not the bowler. The small tote on the bottom left.









Actually it is the one Lily is holding in the right of this picture, so maybe it isn't the small one.  And actually I forgot that I like this bowler.....is this the one you thought?


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> So- been under the weather, and then DS fell off the swing (my baby's swing-he likes to get on top of it and swing while standing when we are not looking RIGHT at him-rambunctious little thing)- and BOOM...he fell and slit his chin open....OMG it was AWFUL.  He is fine, and climbing everything as we speak!
> 
> Then, my other baby DS is sick....got whatever it is that I have. No flu as of yet, just a nasty cold.


 
Sounds like you've had your hands full!  I would have been scared to death when DS fell.  Chins bleed a lot, so that is always scary!!  I am glad he is ok.






ryrybaby12 said:


> I bought a ton of new clothes, as *I have lost about 20 lbs now* (total of 38 since baby Yippee!....still 15 more to go to be where I was at my smallest (highschool)- and I will get there-on a mission.










ryrybaby12 said:


> SSC- Did you ever post your Cabat? Do you love it?




I did --got a mini cabat-- but I did a stealth reveal buried in one of the BV threads.

Here is is....  I took pictures with some of my other bags for comparison purposes.


----------



## EMMY

RyRy good to hear from you!! Haven't gotten the bag yet....not sure when it's getting here..never got a tracking number from Joanna nor an email that it was shipped (??) My CC is charged so I'm sure it's on it's way....CONGRATS about your weight loss!! I didn't realize you were even 'on a mission'!!! I bet you're having a ball shopping..great for you--you deserve it!!! Hope DS is healing well...!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> One more thing---saw all the negative posts about this in Chanel, so was leary myself until I saw it, and it was about the same price as the Prada Tess gaufre.


 
I am sometimes leery of public opinion on the Chanel threads because a lot of the members just buy flap after flap or they are not willing to venture outside of the classic line.   To each his own, but I don't want to own a bunch of bags that are the same except color.


----------



## EMMY

^I've noticed this too....I like bags that are different...I do have many classics in my collection but I do like bags with an 'edge'...I don't want to own what everyone else has anyways..I like to be different...but I have noticed that there is a 'herd' syndrome when it comes to certain designers..must-have bags that lots of people scurry to get...I'd rather have something that noone has and stand out...ha-ha but around here I don't see too many designer bags except for Coach & (fake) LV so I don't have a choice....

Longchamp I'm looking forward to seeing that bag in REAl pics...


----------



## ryrybaby12

ssc0619 said:


> I am sometimes leery of public opinion on the Chanel threads because a lot of the members just buy flap after flap or they are not willing to venture outside of the classic line.   To each his own, but I don't want to own a bunch of bags that are the same except color.


^^Totally agree with SSC.  I like different bags too.  

S- LOVE the cabat....beautiful bag.....bet you look like Reece with it!

Well, I was not really on a public weight loss mission, but after having my 2nd baby (2 babies back to back), I really wanted my old body back-so it is almost there!!!  Yea!

Now I think DS with the chin thing may have contacted a "flu" from ER...has the coughs, fever etc....and I am off to Pittsburgh for work on Sunday-Thursday- oh no!  Going to take care of the little guy....have a great weekend!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^
> S- LOVE the cabat....beautiful bag.....bet you look like Reece with it!


 
Let's just say tht the transformation is taking longer than I would have expected.


----------



## sbelle

I saw this picture on The Sartorialist and I am intrigued by this woman's (St. Germain, Paris) bag


----------



## ryrybaby12

What do y'all think of the Chanel 31 Caviar hobo bag?  Black or grey?  It is freaking pretty to me!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> longchamp-- nope not the bowler. The small tote on the bottom left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is the one Lily is holding in the right of this picture, so maybe it isn't the small one. And actually I forgot that I like this bowler.....is this the one you thought?


 
I bought the large tote to use for travel bag, love it when it's turned inside out and the red is out--it's not as puffy. surprised they marketed them w/ the puffy black out. 

yes the bowler is the bag in the middle, she just had one on hold for a customer  but sold the rest. I was looking more for a travel size tote.

I've been so BAD about taking pics and posting, will do that soon, *i promise emmy!!!!*


----------



## ryrybaby12

So, I LOVE the Gaufre a lot Emmy...and no pics yet.

I saw your bag today LC--I still think the handles are puffy, BUT it makes a great travel bag, just not an every day bag.

I love Chanel Caviar 31 now...it is my new thing....ugh.


----------



## EMMY

Hahahha yeah I know you both are busy...wondering when I'm getting my bag..I never got an email when she shipped it nor a tracking number..hopefully today or Monday..I'm home from the boat this weekend...long weekend for me and I miss being in my yard..DH went up....ahhhhhhhhh....feels NICE to be alone and putz around in my own little world!!! Last night I buffed our counter tops (corian) and made chicken soup to freeze...just in case that d*mn flu hits home..I'm on the forum for a bit then off like a promdress to do more putzing...then maybe a little shopping hehehe..haven't been to a mall since last Christmas....THAT'S how busy I've been...thank GOD for the net...although I know I spend more now than I ever did b/c everything is so accessable...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> I love Chanel Caviar 31 now...it is my new thing....ugh.


 

Here's a picture for those of you wondering what the Caviar 31 looks like....although I just realized this doesn't show the strap well!


----------



## sbelle

Actually I just started thinking maybe there is another Caviar 31 bag, but the hobo below is the one that's captured my attention.

Here's the strap....


----------



## EMMY

^SWEET!!!!  That leather looks indestructable!!


----------



## jcoop

Here's the modeling shot, as promised.  Please don't pay attention to my uggs and warm clothing.  I got up this morning and mowed my yard, for the last time this year, and it was 47 cloudy and damp feeling...so I am cold and my feet will not warm up so I put on my uggs and oh they feel SO good!!!  lol
This picture does not show the true color but at least you can get an idea of what it is like on.  For reference I'm 5'6" and 125.
What do you think, Emmy??????  Will it work for you????


----------



## EMMY

^ Oh yeah!!!!! Geez girl you are HOT!!!  Are those the Ultimate Classic Uggs? I have them too...ITA---VERY warm and cozy--and it's getting colder here by the SECOND!!!!

Getting impatient for my bag..I'm emailing Joanna now to find out where the %&^$* it is lol!!!! Thanx my friend for that shot...I truly appreciate it while I'm waiting..this will go perfectly with my wardrobe...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp what are you up too? I suspect you are sitting on loot and not sharing!!! Miss ya!


----------



## EMMY

..Just emailed Joanna and already got a response....it was sent 10/8 adn I looked up the tracking number and it is HERE IN TOWN...but I won't get it until Monday..which is fine b/c I am home on Monday!!! Woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## jcoop

Emmy, *thank you *and Woohoo on you receiving your bag on Monday!   Let us know when you do get it!

Hope you are enjoying your weekend home alone.  DH and I just went to the movie to see Couples Retreat.  Pretty funny but a bit drawn out.


----------



## alouette

ANYONE ON HERE THAT LIVES IN SAN DIEGO?

On vacay and need some directions....to some stores. 

LOVE the modeling shot jcoop!  You're one hot mama!!!  We have some gorgeous gals on the Prada subforum, that's for sure.

Emmy - can't wait for your bag to arrive!  Seems like it will be the perfect bag for you!  

I'm in 60 degree weather right now and I'm about ready to put on my North Face coat!


----------



## EMMY

LMAO Alouette!!!! You're in San Diego?!?! LUCKY!!!! I hope you get some good loot!! Have a blast--you deserve it!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

"I'm in 60 degree weather right now and I'm about ready to put on my North Face coat!"

A- spoken like a true Phoenician!  Hilarious!  Miss you!

All- heading to the Northeast today for work for the next week- so tty when I get back.  EMMY- can't wait for you to get the bag- I am taking mine on my trip!  I also bought this no name dark grey croc-embossed bag to take my laptop in- it is actually really pretty, and have figured out that I just don't want to mess up my bags with a laptop, so I am finally getting smarter!!!

I ordered the Chanel in grey- will get in Friday when I am back-will post pics!!

TTYS!


----------



## ryrybaby12

jcoop said:


> Here's the modeling shot, as promised.  Please don't pay attention to my uggs and warm clothing.  I got up this morning and mowed my yard, for the last time this year, and it was 47 cloudy and damp feeling...so I am cold and my feet will not warm up so I put on my uggs and oh they feel SO good!!!  lol
> This picture does not show the true color but at least you can get an idea of what it is like on.  For reference I'm 5'6" and 125.
> What do you think, Emmy??????  Will it work for you????


Nice shot J- you look amazing (and of course, I love the bag)- can't believe how old your kids are- you look like your daughter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Beautiful shot friend!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> "I'm in 60 degree weather right now and I'm about ready to put on my North Face coat!"
> 
> A- spoken like a true Phoenician! Hilarious! Miss you!
> 
> All- heading to the Northeast today for work for the next week- so tty when I get back. EMMY- can't wait for you to get the bag- I am taking mine on my trip! I also bought this no name dark grey croc-embossed bag to take my laptop in- it is actually really pretty, and have figured out that I just don't want to mess up my bags with a laptop, so I am finally getting smarter!!!
> 
> I ordered the Chanel in grey- will get in Friday when I am back-will post pics!!
> 
> TTYS!


 

RyRy I hear ya on the no name bag..I bought a red one this summer at the Limited..very chic..messenger w/ double O-ring handle...wanna guess how many compliments I get on that vs designer?!??!? And the damn thing cost me $50!!!  Ugh....good thing I buy these bags for ME b/c noone gives a damn/cares about workmanship anyways...lol..**sigh**


----------



## EMMY

Got my bag today!!!! LOVES!!!!!!!!!  The color is indescribable...soooooo unique! Didn't have time to take pics..I'll take them tom am before I leave and post tom night..I have a hair appt after work (it's my long one..highlights..YUCK!!!) and i'll do it when I get home..now I'm on the hunt for a brown dress coat for work to go w/ the bag and my new brown pants I bought Saturday...it NEVER ends does it?!?!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> Got my bag today!!!! LOVES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Woo Hoo Emmy, glad you got the bag and you love it!!  Now we are bag quadtruplets!!!

SSC0619--I keep looking at this bag by Lanvin. I don't want both the YSL in cognac that is so suppose to be available in November and this.  Which one do you like better?

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GLORIA-LEATHER-FRAME-BAG-p-8664.html#


----------



## sbelle

OMG--I love it!  I just love it!  Love it!!!!That grey color in your picture is fabulous, but I think I'd love it in any color.

It is definitely a hard choice between the two.  The one thing that I really love about the YSL is that front pocket.  I can't describe why I love it so much, except that it is a perfect place for keys and phone and really easy to get in and out of.

The Lanvin is incredible though!  Have you seen it in person?


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> OMG--I love it! I just love it! Love it!!!!That grey color in your picture is fabulous, but I think I'd love it in any color.
> 
> It is definitely a hard choice between the two. The one thing that I really love about the YSL is that front pocket. I can't describe why I love it so much, except that it is a perfect place for keys and phone and really easy to get in and out of.
> 
> The Lanvin is incredible though! Have you seen it in person?


 
Yes I did, and I saw the black YSL in person but that was weeks ago.  And of course, they were sold out of the YSL and couldn't see both.

I'm leaning more towards this Lanvin. I like the idea of the front pocket, but I like the closure on this and the larger opening.


----------



## sbelle

Barneys has it in black and a light brown













like the grey in your picture the best


----------



## Longchamp

Yes but Barney's wants 2330 for the same bag. At Mytheresa it's 2040 and then I can deduct some of the VAT, so it will even be a little less.

And it's the same bag, just different colors

But get killed on the shipping 45 Euros--PU!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I'm leaning more towards this Lanvin. I like the idea of the front pocket, but I like the closure on this and the larger opening.


 
Well I can't see how you could go wrong with it!  It is gorgeous.  What color do you like?


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> At Mytheresa it's 2040 and then I can deduct some of the VAT, so it will even be a little less.


 
Great price!  I would have thought it would be more at mytheresa.  I've never bought anything there before.  Maybe I should start paying attention!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Well I can't see how you could go wrong with it! It is gorgeous. What color do you like?


 
The grey,  don't you?? That brown is suede.  But I love that cognac color on the YSL--only reason I'm hesitating

Headed back to YSL to  check out your thread on the flap roady.


----------



## sbelle

I was just looking around on mytheresa and saw they carry Tod's shoes. I thought for a minute I might find the shoes I have been searching all over for!   Sad to say they don't have them.

Not too many places seem to carry Tod's.  NM had the shoe, but have been sold out of my size for a month - 7.5.   







The boutiques only got it in black patent and of course I want the suede.  Nobody has it except NM and they have a size 5.5 or a size 10!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> The grey, don't you??.


 


Grey, Grey, Grey, Grey, Grey!!  It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Okay after reading your YSL thread, going to stick w/ the cognac. If I don't like this Lanvin, will be a bummer to send back to Germany.  Also my secret bmay bag is a dark grey, but more casual and everday bag.    I'm just hoping it's a great as I pictured it in the process of designing it.    The minute it comes I will post pix--PROMISE!!!

Hint--it's dark grey python.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I was just looking around on mytheresa and saw they carry Tod's shoes. I thought for a minute I might find the shoes I have been searching all over for! Sad to say they don't have them.
> 
> Not too many places seem to carry Tod's. NM had the shoe, but have been sold out of my size for a month - 7.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boutiques only got it in black patent and of course I want the suede. Nobody has it except NM and they have a size 5.5 or a size 10!


 
Did you try calling Saks?  Even at Beachwood, they have Tod's shoes, or used to.


----------



## Longchamp

Bryan also sent me the pix that doloresmia posted in BV of the spazz red cabat. OMG I think I might be liking it.  What do you think?

And I like the mini better than the medium in this one!!! LOL my friend, never thought I would


----------



## Longchamp

Evening walk for dog, she had  2 long walks earlier, so will be gone for about 20-25 minutes. If you go to bed, will see your answer in the am.


----------



## sbelle

I did call Saks in NYC and they were supposed to call me back and surprise, surprise --they didn't!

I called NM stores too and it appears to have been an online shoe, not in the stores.  Saks.com only has the patent, so I am betting that if someone actually called me back they wouldn't have it either.

I actually got a pair in 8, but they were too big.  It was such a comfortable shoe!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Bryan also sent me the pix that doloresmia posted in BV of the spazz red cabat. OMG I think I might be liking it. What do you think?
> 
> And I like the mini better than the medium in this one!!! LOL my friend, never thought I would


 

I love this bag!!  I am a real black lover, so the black strap and the black with red looks wonderful to me.  And it is calf, so it will be heavier and stiffer like my PO.  LOL--I haven't even used my PO yet and I already want this.  Unfortunately, I am not sure I would want to sell another 8 bags to get it!!  I don't know what I could part with!  (actually I do, but I would have to be braver than I am today)


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I know I'm loving this red too.  Well it's either this or YSL, but not both.  But you won't miss what you sell, I promise you.


----------



## alouette

EMMY said:


> LMAO Alouette!!!! You're in San Diego?!?! LUCKY!!!! I hope you get some good loot!! Have a blast--you deserve it!!!


 

Thanks!  Still here and it's so freaking chilly.  I'm sure everyone on here not from AZ are ready to pound me. 

Found Fashion Valley and boy did it find me!  LOL  I'll be posting pics once my two new lovelies arrive.  Don't want to spoil the surprise quite yet until I arrive home. :devil:


----------



## Longchamp

Woo Hoo, can't wait. Freaking chill, what 60??? Hope you're having fun my friend and can't wait to see your new beauties.


----------



## chic02latz

hello prada girls - i've been away for awhile. i'm actually still traveling - won't be home till the end of the month... working so hard for bag money... lol! i'm helping with recruiting this month (which i love), so going to different colleges and pre-interviewing students on campus for summer internships and full-time positions. we invite the candidates that we like to our office for a second round of interview and office visit... so every minute that i don't talk to them, i work on the account that i'm responsible for. i have to say that i love doing recruiting although i'm not part of HR... but helping with recruiting and working on my normal function have been keeping me very busy... 

anyways, i have a few pages to catch up with you all... so many bags in a couple of weeks! lol! so...warning: long post 

*Longchamp, ryry, emmy, jcoop* - love your tessuto gaufre! i have a bag envy right now!

*alouette* - glad to see you here lady! haven't seen you around in awhile! love your brown tessuto bag too!

*ssc* - i still have to find a pic of your BV on the BV subforum... i bet it's gorgeous!!!

*ryry* - congrats on your new peekaboo!  i just saw it IRL during the weekend - love it! i just couldn't shell out $2k for a fendi (yet)... i've been thinking about it since i saw it though... i hope your DS is okay...

*Longchamp* - can't wait to see your bmay - sounds like an amazing bag!

i don't have any new bags to report. my DBF has the two WOCs for me when i get back home... but it sounds like the camelia one is so delicate (per Jill's review in the Chanel subforum) that it shows wear after one week... so that's a deal breaker for me. oh, i did pick up a bbag city in galet (grey) on impulse... but it may be going back too, as i love *jcoop's* bambu stamp prada bag . *Longchamp* - please post the YSL flap in cognac if you decide to get it... pretty please... i'm interested in that bag too... between that and the bayswater... i also saw the peekaboo over the weekend. i really like the bag (so chic and professional looking), but i'm not sure if i can shell out $2k for a fendi... errmmm but *ryry* said that once, and she has two of them now...


----------



## chic02latz

what do you all think of the Longchamp Roseau Leather Tote? do you think it will be able to handle a laptop and office supplies for awhile? i know that their nylon is great, but never heard any reviews of their leather (durability and general look) so i'm not sure if i should pull the trigger... any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EMMY

^ Loving that..looks like a great work bag!!

Longchamp what YSL are you & ssc chatting about? I kkep reading about the phenomenal 'front pocket' and it's intriguing me lol...is there a pic here? ..LOVEING that grey Lanvin too...so what are you actually getting? I'm so confused lol!!!

I took pics of the Prada bag this am...will post later


----------



## jcoop

*Emmy*, woohoo, on receiving your bag!  The color is different, huh?  Now, you are on a mission for a brown dress coat???  Let us know what you find.  Did you get the things on your list all completed yesterday? 
*Longchamp*, I really, really love that grey Lanvin!  Gotta post pics if you do get it.
*SSC*, I have never had on a pair of Tod shoes....will have to try some on!  I hope you find the 7 1/2.
*Alouette*, glad you are having fun and found some pretties!  Anxiously waiting to see your loot! :greengrin:
*Chic*, so nice hearing from you!!!!  Busy, busy girl.  I do believe you'd love the stamped Bambu---it is a great size, roomy and easy to get in and out of...plus, the color is unique and oh so pretty!  I, too, really like the pic of the Longchamp tote you posted. 
*Ryry*, hope your week back east is going well and we miss ya!


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> what do you all think of the Longchamp Roseau Leather Tote? do you think it will be able to handle a laptop and office supplies for awhile? i know that their nylon is great, but never heard any reviews of their leather (durability and general look) so i'm not sure if i should pull the trigger... any input would be greatly appreciated!


 
Oh I named myself after their bags--Hee Hee, partly because I went to school in Paris for couple years and all the French ladies carry them, so I have my share of LC bags.

This is a great work bag for you and those handles will support your computer and whatever else you throw in there.  It's a great choice, let us know what you decide.

Sounds like you're busy, but it's nice to mix things up at work and perform different tasks. Makes the job more interesting. Keep in touch.


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> ^ Loving that..looks like a great work bag!!
> 
> Longchamp what YSL are you & ssc chatting about? I kkep reading about the phenomenal 'front pocket' and it's intriguing me lol...is there a pic here? ..LOVEING that grey Lanvin too...so what are you actually getting? I'm so confused lol!!!
> 
> I took pics of the Prada bag this am...will post later


 
Hi MC,  Woo Hoo, glad you love your bag!!!  Here's *SSC0619*'s thread on the Roady flap. It's coming out in a cognac color in November and I have my name on one when it arrives.  Let me know what you think.


http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/roady-flap-has-arrived-508320.html


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I was just looking around on mytheresa and saw they carry Tod's shoes. I thought for a minute I might find the shoes I have been searching all over for! Sad to say they don't have them.
> 
> Not too many places seem to carry Tod's. NM had the shoe, but have been sold out of my size for a month - 7.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boutiques only got it in black patent and of course I want the suede. Nobody has it except NM and they have a size 5.5 or a size 10!


 
Wow, these shoes look super comfy and easy to wear, can see why you like them!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Wow, these shoes look super comfy and easy to wear, can see why you like them!!


 
I love everything about them!  I am not as into shoes as I am bags, so it is unusual for me to be so obessed.  I go on the NM website everyday just hoping that a returned pair will show up.  

I have plantar faciitis and cannot ever wear a shoe that isn't supportive.  So I really don't find shoes that I love very often.

I am thinking about getting the patent just because I think the suede is a lost cause.  






I've never bought a pair of Tod's before, but because I was obessed with these and coudn't get them, I just bought this other pair.

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-37061.html


----------



## sbelle

*longchamp*--  I really want you to get the grey Lanvin.  Oh, and the cabat too.

*chic*--great to hear that you are doing well.  Recruiting is fun, isn't it?  I don't suppose you are mentioning your 80 workweeks though!!!
*
emmy*--that ysl is my favorite bag that I've bought in the past year.  I actually used it for 2 weeks straight in direct violation of my one week at a time rotation schedule.


----------



## jcoop

*ssc*, LOVE the patent ones---you better get them while the gettn is good!  lol


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> *ssc*, LOVE the patent ones---you better get them while the gettn is good! lol


 

lol--I am almost there!  I don't normally like patent, but I just love the shoe style so much and it is comfy!!


----------



## EMMY

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!  I just clicked on Longchamp's link for the YSL bbag and I can't see the pics from work...it's wierd..some I can..some I can't..figures..I'll have to wait until later **sigh**

*jcoop* I got it all done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Bryan also sent me the pix that doloresmia posted in BV of the spazz red cabat. OMG I think I might be liking it. What do you think?
> 
> And I like the mini better than the medium in this one!!! LOL my friend, never thought I would


 
I asked Bryan about the stiffness of this and he said it is more stiff than the PO, maybe twice as stiff.  I'm liking what I hear....


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I knew I was  going to like this bag even from the style.com pix. But when I posted my interest, the other gals boo hoo'd it. But it didn't bother me, I think it's a beauty!!!

I'm giving myself until end of this week to decide!!!

Like the Tod's tie shoes a lot!!   For years, all they had were those super low flats that I HATED!!!! you know the shoes that almost curled up in a ball on the store shelf.  Eeks!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^  For years, all they had were those super low flats that I HATED!!!! you know the shoes that almost curled up in a ball on the store shelf. Eeks!!!


 
I have never liked them!  Of course I couldn't ever wear them either because I've got to have old lady type support!



Longchamp said:


> ^^ I knew I was going to like this bag even from the style.com pix. But when I posted my interest, the other gals boo hoo'd it. But it didn't bother me, I think it's a beauty!!!



I think they are all going to come around on this one!  I just emailed Bryan and asked him to send some modeling pictures.  It will help me to see someone carrying it.


----------



## kroquet

SSC - Lucy!!    Ricky says nada to the PRada!!!    LOL    I found you and Longchamp plotting new purchases.    Ricky and Ethel BOTH say get the Tod's in patent!!!


----------



## kroquet

ssc0619 said:


> I asked Bryan about the stiffness of this and he said it is more stiff than the PO, maybe twice as stiff. I'm liking what I hear....


 


I think both of you need the Red Cabat.!!     And I am editing out the last of my comment, which of course, is not G rated.  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> SSC - Lucy!! Ricky says nada to the PRada!!! LOL I found you and Longchamp plotting new purchases. Ricky and Ethel BOTH say get the Tod's in patent!!!


 
*Ethel*, *longchamp* and I are in a fever over the fever cabat!  I am still selling bags and have raised another $2,600!  (still a ways to go, but it is a start!)


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> I think both of you need the Red Cabat.!! And I am editing out the last of my comment, which of course, is not G rated. :lolots::lolots::lolots:


 
I think of you every time I comment on a bag's stiffness!


----------



## kroquet

Wow, I am impressed.   WOn't be long now!     That Cabat would make a great bag for December!!!    I was looking forward to the cervo hobo in fever, but not sure I like it.   The fever and nero mix is better IMO.    Ethel says BUY IT!!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Agree, it's the black w/ the red that makes this bag.  And woo hoo, fancy to see you here. Yes Lucy and I enable ourselves on this thread.


----------



## EMMY

I posted pics in the forum ladies!!!!  Here's a peek...


----------



## EMMY

*ssc* just looked at the YSL you've been talking about....I can see why you're in love!!! I am a girl of ease & practicality myself..that outside pocket seals the deal for the bag..very useful/handy...


----------



## sbelle

Emmy--great modeling pics!!  You look hot with that bag!


----------



## EMMY

^ Thanx my friend!!!


----------



## jcoop

WooHoo, *EMMY*, you look fabulous girl!  You are def rocking that bag!:urock::coolpics:


----------



## Bagladee

*EMMY* that bag looks awesome on you!!!!! Congrats on your new beauty!!!


----------



## Bagladee

*Longchamp* and *ssc0619*, I love the red/black cabat!!!! I just may have to put that on my wish list!


----------



## jcoop

*bagladee*, that would be a GREAT addition to your beautiful collection


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> *bagladee*, that would be a GREAT addition to your beautiful collection


 
Oh *jcoop* - you guys are all such great enablers - like I really need any - HAHA.

I saw the post again this morning on new additions to BF and so had to go there. Tried to get a Prada dark brown nylon bag, but it was apparently sold. I didn't leave empty handed though. Got a beautiful Gucci and will post pics when she arrives!

I will be looking for that cabat. Hopefully our NM will get it. It will have to be the "right" red for me to pull the trigger. Do you have a cabat and if so, what size?

Did you end up keeping the embossed Prada bag? I haven't worked mine into the rotation yet, but soon.


----------



## sbelle

bagladee--can't wait to see your Gucci!  

On the cabat--only the BV boutiques get the cabats, so you won't be able to see one at NM.  That may be a good thing though!


----------



## alouette

Emmy - totally loves the nylon bag on you!  You look FAB and so effortlessly sophisticated - with and without the bag.

Bagladee - which Gucci, woman?


----------



## jcoop

Bagladee said:


> Oh *jcoop* - you guys are all such great enablers - like I really need any - HAHA.
> 
> I saw the post again this morning on new additions to BF and so had to go there. Tried to get a Prada dark brown nylon bag, but it was apparently sold. I didn't leave empty handed though. Got a beautiful Gucci and will post pics when she arrives!
> 
> I will be looking for that cabat. Hopefully our NM will get it. It will have to be the "right" red for me to pull the trigger. Do you have a cabat and if so, what size?
> 
> Did you end up keeping the embossed Prada bag? I haven't worked mine into the rotation yet, but soon.


 
I do not have a Cabat.  Have never seen one irl either!

I tell ya, these nylon Prada's are the best ever!  This one I got (like Emmy's, RyRy and Longchamp) is awesome---just cannot say enough about it!  It's my first nylon.  Will not be the last either.

The stamped Prada is most def a keeper!!!!!

Anxiously waiting to see your new Gucci!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> bagladee--can't wait to see your Gucci!
> 
> On the cabat--only the BV boutiques get the cabats, so you won't be able to see one at NM. That may be a good thing though!


 
Hmmmm. That is a bummer! So I will have to figure out where the closest one is. There might have to be a girls' weekend soon. DH is having a guys' weekend in two weeks so he couldn't complain. I think if I were to spend that much money on a bag, I would have to touch it first.


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> Emmy - totally loves the nylon bag on you! You look FAB and so effortlessly sophisticated - with and without the bag.
> 
> Bagladee - which Gucci, woman?


 
*A* - been missing you girl! Well I am actually get two Gucci's. The one I am getting from BF is an icon bit shoulder bag in black guccissima leather and it should be here tomorrow. I had a 15% off coupon.  The other is a mystery for now but should have some time in the next week. Will definitely post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> Emmy - totally loves the nylon bag on you! You look FAB and so effortlessly sophisticated - with and without the bag.
> 
> Bagladee - which Gucci, woman?


 
Hey *alouette* - don't you have some beauties that you have to come clean with?????? I love your brown nylon one!


----------



## Longchamp

Woo Hoo *Emmy*, saw your modeling pix, they are just that-- a gorgeous model wearing a fabuloso bag!!!

Oh *Bagladee*, love the icon bit Gucci, you made a great choice. Almost pulled the trigger on the python one when I was in MI, but knew I was going to like the red cabat, so trying to be good.

Also Bagladee, think the closest BV to you would be Scottsdale or Las Vegas.  I bet Bryan would send you one on consignment.  But they have the same return policy as Prada--credit only. 

And yes *Alouette*--Didn't I read somewhere missy that you have two new purchases??  Holding out on us eh??


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Oh *Bagladee*, love the icon bit Gucci, you made a great choice. Almost pulled the trigger on the python one when I was in MI, but knew I was going to like the red cabat, so trying to be good.
> 
> Also Bagladee, think the closest BV to you would be Scottsdale or Las Vegas. I bet Bryan would send you one on consignment. But they have the same return policy as Prada--credit only.


 
*Longchamp* - the python icon bit is a beauty but I really want the brown python sukey and think it may go on sale. Since BF has a 60 day return policy I figure that if the python goes on sale later, I can send this one back. I just couldn't pass this up with the extra 15% off. BF is getting stingy with their discounts now and no combining deals so I doubt I will see 15% again for a while. They had a Jackie too but I want the one from last spring that is lamb and has more whipstitching - more money but a lot nicer in my opinion. NM has it so might use my gift card on it - didn't realize that baby has to be used by the end of November.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Smart thinking my friend. Gosh I hope the python goes on sale, I'll keep my eye out. I get an email from Gucci when they have their sale, so I'll let you know.

Yes I like the nappa bag much better!!


----------



## EMMY

Yeah!!!  *Alouette*!!!! Come clean girl!!!!


----------



## alouette

Sorry guys for the delayed response, just got back from vacation so things are a little hectic with DS.  BUT, I did finish unpacking EVERYTHING!!  

So I won't string y'all along anymore.

Chanel caviar 31 hobo in black
Givenchy hobo with silver hardware and distressed leather, black w/ chain/leather strap
Prada large vitello daino hobo in black(from bluefly, yay!!)

Then just some random tank tops and a cute owl necklace

I'm thinking I will send the Chanel back since I could have sworn the bag was a little overwhelming on me when I tried it on last week.  It's so stinkin' pretty but can't justify the price if it's going to be too big for me.  I know ryry got the bag in gray and it's going to look PERFECT on her since she's taller than I am.

Totally loving the Givenchy.  Can't wait to see it again. I knew I had to have it when I tried it on at Nords when DH was waiting outside, impatiently.   Gotta love Fashion Valley!!!

Love my red Prada hobo so much, just had to get it in black.  Now I'm done with black simple bags.

Status on revore nylon bag:  Still carrying it over and over like PP.  It was such a good purchase on our vacation.  Def recommend it for anyone contemplating.

Chanel and Givenchy should be here tomorrow.  Hopefully bluefly box will arrive sometime next week.  Ordered last night and it's already shipped.


----------



## Longchamp

Hi A. Glad you had fun on holiday and got home safely.

Woo Hoo on your new beauties. Love the Givenchy, saw it when I was in MI. 

Aren't the Prada tessuto's great?? Glad you love your Rovere beauty.


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> I'm thinking I will send the Chanel back since I could have sworn the bag was a little overwhelming on me when I tried it on last week. It's so stinkin' pretty but can't justify the price if it's going to be too big for me. I know ryry got the bag in gray and it's going to look PERFECT on her since she's taller than I am.


 
I haven't seen the caviar 31's irl.  I hear there is a flap too.  Did you see it?  I've also seen over in the Chanel thread that the hardware on the strap is heavy.  what did you think about it?


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp......look how beautiful it looks when wearing black!



I wouldn't even have to sell any more bags if all mine for sale would get sold!!!!






http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=910356&d=1255675078


----------



## EMMY

Aloutte!!!!! Can't wait to see your loot!!! Great for you!! Take pics when you can...I know you're busy!

Bagladee when r u getting that Gucci? Yummy!

I bought a gorgeous brown coat last night at Lord and Taylor...it is the nicest dept. store we have here but not as good as Saks/Neimans so I have to deal with it...it's hard for me to find petite sized coats...I'm not a 'petite' size per say...have longer legs and arms for most petite clothes despite the fact aht I'm small size..but petite coats fit me perfectly...no bulk in the coats..it is more of a rain/driving coat w/ zip out lining so all-season for sure except for really cold weather...I'll take a pic of it w/ me & my new Prada when I wear them both together..PERFECT picture--the two together..love love love..!!! Now I'm on a quest to find that bag that PP just bought..she got the smaller size which is soooooooooooooo hard to find but is what I need....if anyone sees one in a consignment lmk...I have been looking for that bag for 2 years..UGH..GREEN w/ envy lol!!!!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> I bought a gorgeous brown coat last night at Lord and Taylor...it is the nicest dept. store we have hard to find but is what I need


 
It has been the hardest thing about moving to upstate NY for me.  No  good department stores .    I'm not even talking bout Saks or NM.  Just a nice big Dillards or Belk (not the baby ones) would be nice.


Emmy--you getting snow?  We had 3 inches last night at my house.  Still snowing.


----------



## EMMY

ssc0619 said:


> It has been the hardest thing about moving to upstate NY for me. No good department stores .  I'm not even talking bout Saks or NM. Just a nice big Dillards or Belk (not the baby ones) would be nice.
> 
> 
> Emmy--you getting snow? We had 3 inches last night at my house. Still snowing.


 

^ You live downstate, right? Near Tully? No..I'm in Syracuse..no snow thank GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ugh...


----------



## sbelle

I'm about 2 hours southwest of you--Steuben county.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Longchamp......look how beautiful it looks when wearing black!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even have to sell any more bags if all mine for sale would get sold!!!!


 
That is just gorgeous!! Loves it. But I'm so fickle right now, still not sure .


----------



## Bagladee

Here is my newest BlueFly bag - Gucci icon bit shoulder bag in black guccissima leather. I love this bag and can't wait to put her in rotation. It is pouring rain here today or I would take her out. And I totally deserve her after the day I had yesterday. I dropped the kids off at preschool and on my way home my car started making horrible sounds - wouldn't drive over 15 mph and was smoking like a chimney. I was lucky to get her home but then had to have it towed to the dealership. Basically the powertrain blew up. Lucky for me - I had two months left on my warranty. But they will have my car for about two weeks and they gave me this little thing to drive. I'm just thankful that we are all safe and that something bad didn't happen on the freeway!


----------



## jcoop

^^^^So many pretty bags around here these days!!  *Bagladee*, this is nice!  I also love your cardigan---so pretty from what I can see!


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> ^^^^So many pretty bags around here these days!! *Bagladee*, this is nice! I also love your cardigan---so pretty from what I can see!


 
Thanks *jcoop*! That is a horrible pic - blurry and came out "yellow". My cardigan is gray from Anthropologie. Very comfy and light weight.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee--thank goodness you were covered under your warranty!!  Can you imagine it being 2 months after your warranty?

Love your new bag.  It really, really pretty!


----------



## scorpchris19

Here are my 2 new pairs scrunch ballerinas and scrunch sneakers.  They are so soft & comfy


----------



## sbelle

Very cute shoes!


----------



## luvprada

LC - love the bag!  Gorgeous color.

Scorp - very cute shoes - look so comfy!

Bagladee - love the Gucci - I had my eye on it but wasn't quick enough on the draw!  Enjoy!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp--did you get the Lanvin?  I keep thinking about that bag.


----------



## Longchamp

No, it's a great bag, I decided to wait on the YSL. But I called Barneys and they have the grey Lanvin.   

The bigger question--did you get the Fever Cabat???


----------



## sbelle

I am seriously thinking about it, but need to raise some more funds.  I am sending 2 Chanels off next week.  When they sell it will bring me pretty close to what I need.  BUT, I want to think about it for a little longer also.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love the bag Bagladee!  Scorp- love your ballerinas.  

SSC- that Cabat is very cool- but would not spend that much dough on a red bag for some reason, but it is super cool!  I love your Barcelona the most!

LC- you are now wanting a YSL, huh??  Love the one that you are thinking of...and I love the red one too....are they not out there anymore?  

So, I am waiting on my Chanel 31 hobo- got both the grey and black and then will decide....things are slowing down for me now....

LOVING my Tessuto Fumo Gaufre bag....love it!  Just took it on a trip with me and it was great- actually, so was the Vitello Shine tote in Graphite.

So- I missed you all and hope all of you are having a great weekend so far!


----------



## alouette

Good day today...received my Chanel AND my Givenchy.  In LOVE w/ the Givenchy.  Gotta say I'm not feeling the Chanel so much even though the style is SO DANG PRETTY!!  It's w/ a heavy heart that I may send this beautiful bag back.  I want to cry but can't justify the price if it's not a good fit for me.  The chain strap isn't so heavy but it doesn't feel comfortable with all my crap inside.  The Givenchy is soooo much easier to access items.  Will post pics tomorrow of the bags as well as modeling pics.

Emmy - yess, still on the ludes, lol!!!!  God blessed me with chronic sleeping problems so probably going night night soon.

Can't wait for bluefly box!!  Prada hobo is awesome and yes, I will be wearing my new tank tops when they arrive. It's pretty sad when it's the middle of October and we're still swimming in the pool. 100 degrees is not sitting well with me right now.

BUT, I think a little sumthin' sumthin' from David Yurman will be knocking down my door pretty soon.  How sad is that.  Oh, yea, and maybe a vintage Chanel since the other Chanel is most likely going back.


----------



## sbelle

Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later, but I wish it hadn't.  I just hit a deer.  They are everywhere up here.  

My older dd was supposed to spend the night at a friend #1's house.   I talked to her at 11:30 pm and she was still at friend #2's house waiting for #1 to pick her up (#1 was still hanging with her boyfriend.)  

DD is supposed to be where she is going by midnight, so it was clear to me that it wasn't going to happen.  I decided to go pick her up at #2's house and just bring her home.

On the way home a deer leapt out in front of me and almost cleared the car, but I ended up clipping him going 45.  The speed limit is 55 on this road, but there are always so many deer at night, I never go the speed limit.  It didn't feel like a very bad hit, but when I looked in the rearview mirror his back legs weren't working and he was trying to pull himself off the road with his front legs (it kills me to even say this).

I have a huge hole in the bottom of my bumper and I lost a running light and a headlight.  I don't even want to guess what that's going to cost.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> SSC- that Cabat is very cool- *but would not spend that much dough on a* *red bag for some reason*, but it is super cool! I love your Barcelona the most!


 
You have a good point


----------



## Longchamp

We missed you ryrybaby!!  And Bagladee should have said I LOVE YOUR ICON BIT--that's a great bag.

Glad you like the tessuto gaufre--it's just an easy bag to carry everywhere.

I'm thinking the YSL flap in cognac, have my name on the list for it in November. 

That's a great observation about it being a lot of money on a red bag. I love the bag, think it looks great, and would carry the Cabat traveling/work/play etc. Couldn't put my finger on why I was hesistating and think that's what it is--the color. I love the color but will limit what I can use it for.


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> It's pretty sad when it's the* middle of October and we're still swimming in* *the pool*. 100 degrees is not sitting well with me right now.


 
lol--it's pretty sad when it's the middle of October and we had 3 inches of snow yesterday!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later, but I wish it hadn't. I just hit a deer. They are everywhere up here.
> 
> My older dd was supposed to spend the night at a friend #1's house. I talked to her at 11:30 pm and she was still at friend #2's house waiting for #1 to pick her up (#1 was still hanging with her boyfriend.)
> 
> DD is supposed to be where she is going by midnight, so it was clear to me that it wasn't going to happen. I decided to go pick her up at #2's house and just bring her home.
> 
> On the way home a deer leapt out in front of me and almost cleared the car, but I ended up clipping him going 45. The speed limit is 55 on this road, but there are always so many deer at night, I never go the speed limit. It didn't feel like a very bad hit, but when I looked in the rearview mirror his back legs weren't working and he was trying to pull himself off the road with his front legs (it kills me to even say this).
> 
> I have a huge hole in the bottom of my bumper and I lost a running light and a headlight. I don't even want to guess what that's going to cost.


 
Oh Crap, I'm sorry. I hate to hear what happened to your car and that poor animal--how sad.

I know you now this but "don't veer for deer."  Much worse outcome if you swerve and hit another car.

We haven't got any snow yet, but last two nights it sure felt like we could.  I saw your cool pix over in BV.


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> Good day today...received my Chanel AND my Givenchy. In LOVE w/ the Givenchy. Gotta say I'm not feeling the Chanel so much even though the style is SO DANG PRETTY!! It's w/ a heavy heart that I may send this beautiful bag back. I want to cry but can't justify the price if it's not a good fit for me. The chain strap isn't so heavy but it doesn't feel comfortable with all my crap inside. The Givenchy is soooo much easier to access items. Will post pics tomorrow of the bags as well as modeling pics.
> 
> Emmy - yess, still on the ludes, lol!!!! God blessed me with chronic sleeping problems so probably going night night soon.
> 
> Can't wait for bluefly box!! Prada hobo is awesome and yes, I will be wearing my new tank tops when they arrive. It's pretty sad when it's the middle of October and we're still swimming in the pool. 100 degrees is not sitting well with me right now.
> 
> BUT, I think a little sumthin' sumthin' from David Yurman will be knocking down my door pretty soon. How sad is that. Oh, yea, and maybe a vintage Chanel since the other Chanel is most likely going back.


 
I saw the Chanel in MI, and I thought it was heavy.

You're just killing me here w/ the Givenchy--it sounds like the Eclipse--is that the one?  I LUVS that bag.

Went back to find the pix of the eclipse to post and it's sold out/gone/nadda on Mytheresa.com


----------



## sbelle

Ok, if we wouldn't spend that kind of money on a red bag...lol...how about purple??


----------



## Longchamp

OMG, Now didn't I tell you that I was waiting to see the purple before I decide---way before I saw the red.

I like that better--much better than the red.

Also *bagladee* sorry about your car fiasco today too.  Guess not a good day/night for we tPF ladies to be driving!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Oh Crap, I'm sorry. I hate to hear what happened to your car and that *poor animal*--how sad.


 
We have a ton of wildlife where we live...the houses are really spread out.  So in the 2 years we've lived here I've run over an assortment of wildlife.  It always really upsets me.  My girls are like "jeez mom--get over it".  I had a groundhog run out in front of me one day and it ended up under my car.  We stopped for 5 minutes and I figured he was gone.  I started up again and ran right over him.  Squash.  It was horrible.  It took me 3 days to get over that one.  I couldn't even drive down that road for a week.



Longchamp said:


> I know you now this but "*don't veer for deer*." Much worse outcome if you swerve and hit another car.



As I was whining about how upset I was to have hit the deer dd says that its better than the alternative.  I figured the only alternative was that I wouldn't have hit him, but she was saying just what you said.....if I had veered I would have flipped the SUV and we would have been the ones hurt.


----------



## ryrybaby12

alouette said:


> Good day today...received my Chanel AND my Givenchy.  In LOVE w/ the Givenchy.  Gotta say I'm not feeling the Chanel so much even though the style is SO DANG PRETTY!!  It's w/ a heavy heart that I may send this beautiful bag back.  I want to cry but can't justify the price if it's not a good fit for me.  The chain strap isn't so heavy but it doesn't feel comfortable with all my crap inside.  The Givenchy is soooo much easier to access items.  Will post pics tomorrow of the bags as well as modeling pics.
> 
> Emmy - yess, still on the ludes, lol!!!!  God blessed me with chronic sleeping problems so probably going night night soon.
> 
> Can't wait for bluefly box!!  Prada hobo is awesome and yes, I will be wearing my new tank tops when they arrive. It's pretty sad when it's the middle of October and we're still swimming in the pool. 100 degrees is not sitting well with me right now.
> 
> BUT, I think a little sumthin' sumthin' from David Yurman will be knocking down my door pretty soon.  How sad is that.  Oh, yea, and maybe a vintage Chanel since the other Chanel is most likely going back.


A- You failed to mention something about David Yurman to me...??  AND a "Vintage Chanel"???  Hello....are we keeping secrets??

So- you are sending the Chanel back?  Well- you know what is best, and I think you will be happy with your choice....


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> OMG, Now didn't I tell you that I was waiting to see the purple before I decide---way before I saw the red.
> 
> I like that better--much better than the red.


 

More pics over in BV.  I think we may have the same problem though-- would we spend that much money for a purple bag....


----------



## Longchamp

Sorry to say not crying over a groundhog--but good for you--they just eat the garden. Well I guess the deer do also, but they're such a lovely animal.  

This is their mating/rutt season so they are running wild w/ hormones, and then man is out here chasing them w/ a bow and arrow; soon rifle season will be in full force.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> A- You failed to mention something about David Yurman to me...?? AND a "Vintage Chanel"??? Hello....are we keeping secrets??
> 
> So- you are sending the Chanel back? Well- you know what is best, and I think you will be happy with your choice....


 
Yeah, I want to hear all about the vintage Chanel too!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

SSC- I am SOO glad you and DD are okay!  I lived in the Northeast and deer was always crazy bad and something similar happend to me with a deer...glad you are okay.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Hmm DD smart gal--did you get her a job yet so you can rob her piggy bank to fund the cabat???


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Hmm DD smart gal--did you get her a job yet so you can rob her piggy bank to fund the cabat???


 

Darn that kid.  No appreciation for her elders.  She says she's too busy with school and applying to colleges.


----------



## Bagladee

S - very sad about the deer but I'm so glad that you and your daughter are okay. We have a lot of deer up here where I live and I often see them come out in the very early morning when I am walking/running. This must be the week for car troubles. I had one friend that had a tire blow out and another had her car broken into. Weird..... Oh and I think ryry is right about that red cabat. Now if it were a great shade of brown or cognac I would be right on it. Now I need to go see what purple one you are talking about.....


----------



## Longchamp

Just checked out the BV Thread--out of all 3 the anemone, Fever and NYC cabat--I like the NYC the best.  I know you think I'm crazy but I liked that bag from the first pix I saw.

Starting to sleep type over here, off to bed, will see you tomorrow!! night all.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Just checked out the BV Thread--out of all 3 the anemone, Fever and NYC cabat--I like the NYC the best. I know you think I'm crazy but I liked that bag from the first pix I saw.


 
I don't think you are crazy at all.  I liked it from the beginning too, but it got so dissed by everyone else that I didn't pipe up.  I think I would use red more than purple.  I think the yellow would probably be the easiest to wear.




Bagladee said:


> Oh and I think ryry is right about that red cabat. Now if it were a *great **shade of brown or cognac *I would be right on it.



*Bagladee and ryry*-- I agree with you that those colors would be better.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks everyone for your sympathy/empathy on the deer murder.  I just never like the fact that there was a creature that was alive, but is now dead because it crossed my path.  I could never be a hunter (they are also everywhere up here)


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Awe S- I know how you feel-when the deer hit my car, I was mortified and felt like an animal killer too....it was not your fault, and I guess he was needed for other things up there....like maybe Santa in heaven needed another reindeer...  Hang in there....again, glad you are okay.


----------



## jcoop

Bagladee, I hope your car gets fixed quickly and without a hitch. 
SSC, I understand how you feel and its a yucky feeling. Glad yall are okay
Alouette, waiting here to see your new loot!  Do tell about the vintage Chanel!!
Ryry, glad you are home. Let us know when you receive your Chanel's!
LC, I bet it is pretty chilly in your neck of the woods. How is Miss Mabel? Let us know what you think about the cognac ysl.


----------



## alouette

ryrybaby12 said:


> A- You failed to mention something about David Yurman to me...?? AND a "Vintage Chanel"??? Hello....are we keeping secrets??
> 
> So- you are sending the Chanel back? Well- you know what is best, and I think you will be happy with your choice....


 

haha, we could have gone on and on when we spoke yesterday but you got home and I was still at the gym so had to cut the convo short.  BUT, don't worry, I was going to tell you today when we talked again.  Promise.   I still have lots to catch you up on!  

And I just read the part about the deer incident ssc!!!!!  So glad you're ok and I sympathize with you.  Many a deer have crossed my path and while none of them were hit, one did a Dukes of Hazzard move across my hood and it scared the bejesus out of me.

Bagladee - Your day from he** sounds like something that would happen to me but glad you came out of it as well as your kids.  Thank goodness your car was still under warranty.  If it was my car, I would have been screwed!!!


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> And I just read the part about the deer incident ssc!!!!! So glad you're ok and I sympathize with you. Many a deer have crossed my path and while none of them were hit, one did a Dukes of Hazzard move across my hood and it scared the bejesus out of me.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## ryrybaby12

LC- you are silly dilly- and funny!


----------



## Bagladee

Ladies - I have to say it is so nice to sit down at the end of a long hectic week and check in with gals I have so much in common with. It is too bad we are spread far apart - or maybe that is a good thing - on both the wine front and the bag front. Oh ryry - ssc0619 has informed me that I must go to a BV boutique to see a cabat. And oh darn - Scottsdale is probably the closest. DH has his "boy's weekend" next weekend and so I am due! We aren't going to get to come on the 15th for the Hawks/Cards game cuz my dad will be on jury duty, but I am coming to shop - and soon!!!!! I am going to just pick a weekend and do it!


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> haha, we could have gone on and on when we spoke yesterday but you got home and I was still at the gym so had to cut the convo short. BUT, don't worry, I was going to tell you today when we talked again. Promise.  I still have lots to catch you up on!
> 
> And I just read the part about the deer incident ssc!!!!! So glad you're ok and I sympathize with you. Many a deer have crossed my path and while none of them were hit, one did a Dukes of Hazzard move across my hood and it scared the bejesus out of me.
> 
> Bagladee - Your day from he** sounds like something that would happen to me but glad you came out of it as well as your kids. Thank goodness your car was still under warranty. If it was my car, I would have been screwed!!!


 
A - you have been a very bad girl and I can't wait to see your loot!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Uh oh...that means I better get working hard as I need some serious $$ to keep up with you L!!!  A had to come too so we can have even more fun!  I have still not made it to Barney's as I am trying to spend quality time with the kids and my DH...but plan to head there Monday.

Bagladee-did you decide on a black bag?  Chanel or Gucci?  I am loving the Caviar 31...but it may look a little like your new Ostrich...so get the Gucci I think for your collection.

A- Can't wait to see modeling pics of the Givenchy!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^Uh oh...that means I better get working hard as I need some serious $$ to keep up with you L!!! A had to come too so we can have even more fun! I have still not made it to Barney's as I am trying to spend quality time with the kids and my DH...but plan to head there Monday.
> 
> Bagladee-did you decide on a black bag? Chanel or Gucci? I am loving the Caviar 31...but it may look a little like your new Ostrich...so get the Gucci I think for your collection.
> 
> A- Can't wait to see modeling pics of the Givenchy!


 
The three of us will have a great time!!!!! Hey we play your Cards today. Cool here today but no rain. I will be there cheering on my team!

I am going to look at the Jackie tomorrow and am hoping they have the 31 too. Is the 31 really as large as my ostrich? I'm thinking it is more the size of my new icon bit. So I guess I am still undecided. Maybe I will get the 31 now and then the jackie when Nords has 10 pts per dollar in December (I'm a level 4 member). I just know I have to spend my $750 NM gift card before the end of November.

A - Can't wait to see your modeling pics of the Givenchy. That is a gorgeous bag. I have seen it in pics but not IRL. Congrats again on your new loot - oh and can't wait to see what little goodie you got from DY.

Go Seahawks!!!!!!!


----------



## alouette

^^I'm going to "try" to get some pics in today but no promises.  Isn't it a shame when life gets in the way of tpf, lol??  The story of my life. Was telling ryry yesterday that the Chanel 31 is TDF!!!  But, the strap tended to slide off my shoulder since it was smooth metal underneath.  It stayed on fine when wearing a tank top.  If I had $ to burn, I'd keep it just for occasions when I didn't need to carry 10 lbs worth of things but I literally want to cry when thinking of sending it back.  I have to be pragmatic though.

(Now give me a nero BV Campana and I'd be a happy camper  )

ryry - check your phone.  Sent you a pic text msg.

The Givenchy is truly a big bag but slouchy.  The smaller size is only a couple inches smaller so now I'm undecided.  The bag definitely commands confidence when wearing it but it's so dang comfy to carry and holds my entire life that I require to bring with me on outings with DS.

Can't wait to see your loot too L!

Oh yea, and at least let me find a job to save up some $ before you visit L!  Geesh! lol


----------



## sbelle

For all the ladies who bought the Chanel portobello..

Here's Celine Dion with one......from the Chanel forum


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> ^^
> 
> (Now give me a nero BV Campana and I'd be a happy camper  )
> 
> *Were you looking at the medium or large Campana. Watch out the smaller size is very small. *
> 
> 
> 
> The Givenchy is truly a big bag but slouchy. The smaller size is only a couple inches smaller so now I'm undecided. The bag definitely commands confidence when wearing it but it's so dang comfy to carry and holds my entire life that I require to bring with me on outings with DS.
> 
> *Did you get the eclipse/Nightengale?? Would love to see your bag. Bet it's fun, and woo hoo congrats.*


 
Pix sometime if you have them!!! Know you're busy---trying on bags w/ t shirts---geesh, I'm almost moving into a winter coat over here--.


----------



## alouette

^^oh, I'd MUCH have a winter coat right now.  Ryry can agree w/ me I bet.  DH, DS, and I went swimming for a bit.  Very depressing when we have Halloween decorations outside the house and we're cooling off in the pool.  Seriously not gloating, trust me.............

I saw both sizes of the Campana.  The small is sooo cute but yes too small for everyday use.  The large is wonderful but can't help wondering if the second strap tends to slip off.  

Ok, off to take pics now.  Be forewarned:  they will be CRAPPY pics but pics nonetheless.  Standby...


----------



## Longchamp

:urock:


----------



## Bagladee




----------



## alouette

16 pics headed your way.  Did I happen to mention crappy pics?  Forgive the gym clothes and cheesy pics. Digi cam SUX and so does lighting in my room. ryry already saw a gym pic, lol!  

Ok, uumm...


First is the Givenchy Eclipse bag, large size.  NEED HONEST THOUGHTS!   Too big or what?  Need a bigger bag for carrying mine and DS's items, yada yada, you know the song and dance already.  Is it wearing me?
Chanel 31 hobo, black.  First pic is with stuffing.  Other pics are without.  Also took pics of interior and zipper for a reference.
DY 11mm splint shank ring, onyx with pave diamond border.
Done for now...off to take a shower, ttys!

Will also take pics of bluefly box when it arrives whenever that may be.


----------



## alouette

more pics...


----------



## alouette

more...


----------



## alouette

LAST ONE!!!!!! Now I'm really off to take a shower.


----------



## alouette

LOL!  Just saw my third pic holding my neck.  I hurt my neck and that pose felt really awkward, too funny.


----------



## Longchamp

I love the eclipse bag,  but think it might be too big for your small frame. Never thought I would say a *bag is too big*. That being said, I love the texture of the leather on that bag. 

I'm sorry I don't like the Chanel at all. I like the funky edge of the strap, but the bag looks like a sac otherwise w/ the CC logo.  It's like this--you're too chic for that bag.

Ya, neckitis --we gals get that from carrying our heavy bags.  But wowzee you are sure quick w/ the pix my friend.

What are you thinking of these bags?  I know I'm the odd gal out on the Chanel, will wait to see what others say


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay- so coming from a girl who just got a 31- I have to say, that I really like the Givenchy and these pics are much better than the ones I got on my bb.  That is a great bag.

I still think that the Caviar 31 is much better IRL- even though you took great pics.

I love the handle of the Givenchy- love the bag period and the price makes it extra attractive.  I still think it is big, but need to see this in person on you to be 100%.

Okay, and so, since I have a similar ring, I would say that the Onyx is awesome and LOVE the 11mm size....KEEP THIS ONE and don't think about the smaller colored one- this one will be worn forever!!   LOVES!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Ha ha LC- we just wrote at the same time!  I told A the Givenchy was too big before, but these pics are much better.  A- will see IRL on Thursday, right?

S- I do think the Chanel is prettier in person, but I loved the Modern Chain, and this bag reminds me of it when worn with stuff on, so we will have to agree to disagree on the Chanel, as I love it.

Also, I did not mean that the Chanel is better than the Givenchy BTW...I meant the Chanel in general is just better IRL...going to edit right now


----------



## Bagladee

A - LOVE the givenchy and don't think it is too big - but you know that I like big bags. It really looks great on you. I'm not sure about the Chanel. I want to see it IRL stuffed with my goodies. And the DY ring is tdf!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey ladies,

What do y'all think of the Chanel Camera Case?  I am in love with this bag again...and want it in Metallic Grey....Alouette knows that I have been going back and forth with it...and I am going forth with it and this point...


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> What do y'all think of the Chanel Camera Case? I am in love with this bag again...and want it in Metallic Grey....Alouette knows that I have been going back and forth with it...and I am going forth with it and this point...


 
I finally saw the camera case IRL and although I thought it was cute, I don't think it is a YOU bag. JMO. Did you keep that metallic silver flap? I am really anxious to see what the 31 looks like on you stuffed with your goodies.

Those darn Hawks looked like S_ _ T. Warner is the man......


----------



## Longchamp

I like the camera bag--always have but here's a recent thread I read in the Chanel forum

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/problem-with-camera-bag-frumpiness-515322.html


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Yea, I read that too....but don't think that is a deal breaker for me as I like slouchy bags...


----------



## Longchamp

Agree, I like the bag


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee said:


> I finally saw the camera case IRL and although I thought it was cute, I don't think it is a YOU bag. JMO. Did you keep that metallic silver flap? I am really anxious to see what the 31 looks like on you stuffed with your goodies.
> 
> Those darn Hawks looked like S_ _ T. Warner is the man......


L- I love it- I have been back and forth, and actually, this bag is totally me- because it is easy to get in and out of, and it looks cute with my outfits.  I really like it better on me, and I really do love it...

I am not going to sell you all on it, and believe me, I have been talked out of it a few times, but I love it and am standing behind the bag this time....can you see where this is going???  Ugh...


----------



## Longchamp

Oh no, I love the camera bag, I'm not talking you out of it.  But the 31 Hobo--just not feeling it I guess, must be me.


----------



## alouette

Back on now...do y'all want me to take pics of what the 31 hobo looks like being carried w/ all my crap in it?  It sort of takes on a different shape.

Oh and if our Barney's has the smaller eclipse bag, I might check that out as well.....hhhhmmmm.  Why did this bag not look this wonkin' big in CA???  Probably b/c I had "vacation-itis."

ryry knows this also, totally a fan of the camera case...since day one actually. Once my honey child is old enough to poop by himself w/o help from mama, then I'm sooo getting one, lol.


----------



## Longchamp

Sure


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Oh no, I love the camera bag, I'm not talking you out of it.  But the 31 Hobo--just not feeling it I guess, must be me.


I know you were not talking me out of it...I was telling Bagladee that  She know she can't talk me out of anything when my heart is set on something....I think we all feel that way though.

I am totally keeping the 31...and maybe getting the Camera...

Alouette- you and your poop....so funny!  My little one is only 9 months, and Ry is still not wanting to go in the potty....ugh!


----------



## alouette

Ok, in pj's now so threw a quick sweater cardigan on to "hide" myself.

I have MY ENTIRE LIFE in this bag.  It gets heavy but nothing I haven't dealt with before. A - you know what I'm talking about right? 

Doh!  OK, need to upload them first..  U*#@(U@IEJWUIDHIEWU !!!


Standby again.


----------



## Bagladee

A - yes, please take some pics with your goodies in the bag - nice and loaded up. I want to see if it slouches and looks all nice and smooshy.

And ryry - I know I could never in a million years talk you out of something you were in love with. And you know it is always good to hear opinions both good and bad. I really had my heart set on that python JC and I am so glad that Jburgh talked me out of it. Only you know if it is good choice for you. And in truth, any bag that you buy will look gorgeous on you - it is just about was is practical for your lifestyle.


----------



## alouette

Here's some quick shots w/ all my crap in my bag.  It kind of smooshes down more, don't know if that's what is portrayed in the pics.


----------



## alouette

last few pics...


----------



## sbelle

Ring - yes!  Love it!

Is the caviar 31 loaded in in the picture?  I'm wondering because it seems a little stiff--just curious.

OK, my pov--I don't love the Givenchy on you.  I don't like the look that the shape poofs out at the bottom--it looks smaller at the top and then gets really big at the bottom.  I'm not explaining that well, but it looks like a big round pillow to me.

I do like the caviar 31 and would be leaning towards keeping it IF the strap were not an issue.  I've seen some comments on the strap being heavy.



_OK......I just realized I hadn't looked at all the pics....just the first ones you posted.   The later 31 pictures look more like what I had imagined.  I like the look.  

Did you know that bag also comes in a flap?  I wanted to see that one irl._


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I like the camera bag--always have but here's a recent thread I read in the Chanel forum
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/problem-with-camera-bag-frumpiness-515322.html


 

I have the matte grey large camera case and I like it.  I do understand what they are referring to in the thread cited by Longchamp above--it is an accurate description of what happens when you wear the single chain.  I doesn't really bother me though.


----------



## EMMY

Alouette I agree w/ Longchamp..not liking the 31..it's just blah for me..no POP..no BLING...you ARE too chic for that bag..to be fair though I'd have to see it IRL...which I most likely will never have that opportunity..It doesn't matter what we think thoug..if you love you keep..!!!


----------



## EMMY

*Bagladee* are you OK? Sorry about hitting the deer....I hit a deer about ten years ago...it was awful...the deer didn't die right away either..ugh..not to mention the damage to my car....very very scary and being the time of year that it is..I am very leary it's going to happen again...hope everything's OK..


----------



## Longchamp

Givenchy makes the eclipse in a smaller size, I think that might work for better for you A.


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> *Bagladee* are you OK? Sorry about hitting the deer....I hit a deer about ten years ago...it was awful...the deer didn't die right away either..ugh..not to mention the damage to my car....very very scary and being the time of year that it is..I am very leary it's going to happen again...hope everything's OK..


 
Emmy--I hit one Friday night going 45.  I am taking my car into to be looked at today.  I am guessing its going to be $3,000.  The big decision is whether to submit to insurance.  I have a teenage driver in the house, so I am afraid we might have bigger claims later on.


----------



## Longchamp

Barney's won't let me save the photos--has everything on enlarge, so will post links.

Here's the Elsa--definitely hand carry only

http://www.barneys.com/Small Elschia Sac/00505002423715,default,pd.html

Here's your large eclipse in a different leather than the one you purchased

http://www.barneys.com/Large Eclipse Hobo/00505001134476,default,pd.html

Here's the smaller eclipse. I saw one IRL and liked it, but did not stuff it and try it on. Not liking how it drapes, after seeing your pix. But I saw the smaller size.


I love the Lanvin Happy Sac

http://www.barneys.com/Happy Shoulder Bag/00505002327969,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Happy Shoulder Bag/00505002327983,default,pd.html


----------



## jcoop

*Alouette*, first of all the DY ring is just freaking so pretty and looks great on you--I want one!!!!!  I'm not a fan of the G bag--looks a bit too large to me.  The smaller size might be good????  I like the 31---haven't seen one irl and really need to to say yay or nay.  *You* are looking good in all the pics!
*Ryry*, I emailed my sa this morning and told her I was thinking about the large camera bag---again----she is going to think I'm freakin' crazy!  lol  I lol when I saw your post that you were "on" that bag again.  Do you like your grey or black 31???


----------



## alouette

Thanks everyone for your honest opinions and so sorry ssc to hear about your deer incident!!!! 45mph is FAST so glad you didn't get hurt!  Plz keep us posted.

Yes, my gut told me the large was too large but it was so cool looking re: leather texture.  Can't keep something that looks wonky on me though.  Chanel is going back with tears in my eyes as it just doesn't quite fit everything I need, believe it or not.   This was coming from someone who thought it was originally too big.

I will check into the smaller size during a Barney's outing and try it on.  If it doesn't work then it wasn't meant to be.  Good thing I can always count on my Pradas.   Hopefully my bluefly package will be arriving today.


----------



## EMMY

ssc0619 said:


> Emmy--I hit one Friday night going 45. I am taking my car into to be looked at today. I am guessing its going to be $3,000. The big decision is whether to submit to insurance. I have a teenage driver in the house, so I am afraid we might have bigger claims later on.


   Oh man!! Wish you lived near me..DH's business is autobody/truck repair..Shoot!!! You wouldn't have had to submit it to insurance..he would have worked with you...Bummer....this is the season that scares me..when I go to work in the a.m. it's dark...I'm very skiddish...


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> *Bagladee* are you OK? Sorry about hitting the deer....I hit a deer about ten years ago...it was awful...the deer didn't die right away either..ugh..not to mention the damage to my car....very very scary and being the time of year that it is..I am very leary it's going to happen again...hope everything's OK..


 
*EMMY* - *ssc0619* was the one that hit the deer. My powertrain blew up last week though and is in the shop. I had just dropped the twins off at preschool and was on my way home when it happened. I was really grateful they weren't with me and that I wasn't on the freeway. They will have my car for a couple weeks and thank God I had two months left on my warranty.

I am from the midwest and years ago on the way to the hospital to deliver my first son we hit a deer. I was more worried about that deer than delivering my baby. It was a good but sad distraction.


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> Oh man!! Wish you lived near me..DH's business is autobody/truck repair..Shoot!!! You wouldn't have had to submit it to insurance..he would have worked with you...Bummer....this is the season that scares me..when I go to work in the a.m. it's dark...I'm very skiddish...


 
I wish I lived closer too!  

I was picking up dd from a friend's house and it was close to midnight.  I was on a road that I never like to drive at night because, as I tell my dd, it always feels like there are deer poised by the side of the road waiting for leap out.  Well we found out that I wasn't exaggerating!!  

I took the road because it saved 15 minutes on the trip.  I was worried enough about driving on it that I was going 10 miles under the speed limit, but that didn't help much because this guy just leaped out right in front of me.  

Today when I was having the car looked at we noticed there is still a bunch of deer fur on the bumper.  Ewwwww!


----------



## nycmom

alouette - i actually have the same givenchy in brown and am loving it...although i should admit i have a tendency to go for big bags because i need so much space for all the kids stuff...anyway i just wanted to let you know it should get slouchier with time and use so it might seem less overwhelming if that helps at all...?


----------



## alouette

Thanks so much for your input nycmom.  Did you happen to take a look at the smaller size too?  Was it considerably smaller?  I just have this gut feeling that the larger size is like hauling a carryall w/ me at all times since I'm 5'2!!


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> I am from the midwest and years ago on the way to the hospital to deliver my first son we hit a deer. I was more worried about that deer than delivering my baby. It was a good but sad distraction.


 
OMG, your first baby, all that excitement and then hit a deer. You must have been , and that sounds like you to worry more about the deer. What a sweetheart!!

So did you name your son Buck or Rudy or Nick, or I know Comet or Cupid? I hope not Bambi. 

PS How has Ms. Ostrich been smelling lately--any better?


----------



## Longchamp

nycmom said:


> alouette - i actually have the same givenchy in brown and am loving it...although i should admit i have a tendency to go for big bags because i need so much space for all the kids stuff...anyway i just wanted to let you know it should get slouchier with time and use so it might seem less overwhelming if that helps at all...?


 
Yes enquiring minds want to know--what size do you have and can you post pix?  TIA.


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> Can't keep something that looks wonky on me though. Chanel is going back with tears in my eyes as it just doesn't quite fit everything I need, believe it or not. This was coming from someone who thought it was originally too big.
> 
> *No one said you looked wonky my friend--that's impossible for you.  Yes didn't play w/ the Chanel that much, but thought it would be plenty big to hold lots of stuff. *
> 
> I will check into the smaller size during a Barney's outing and try it on. If it doesn't work then it wasn't meant to be. Good thing I can always count on my Pradas.  Hopefully my bluefly package will be arriving today.


 
 I want to go to Barney's!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> Oh man!! Wish you lived near me..DH's business is autobody/truck repair..Shoot!!! You wouldn't have had to submit it to insurance..he would have worked with you...Bummer....this is the season that scares me..when I go to work in the a.m. it's dark...I'm very skiddish...


 
I don't need any auto body repairs (knock on wood), but I wish we lived closer too.


----------



## alouette

Longchamp said:


> I want to go to Barney's!!!!


 

Well you always have an open invitation to visit us!  NM and Barney's are in the same complex and right across the street is.......Sprinkles Cupcakes!!!!!!!!  Yum!!!

Anyway, ryry just called me.  She put the smaller size Givenchy on hold for me, lol!  She said it would be the perfect size.  I think she's in bag overload right now.  I might meander up there today and check it out.


----------



## jcoop

Wish yall all lived closer to me


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> Well you always have an open invitation to visit us! *NM and Barney's* are in the same complex and right across the street is*.......Sprinkles Cupcakes*!!!!!!!! Yum!!!


 
We don't need much more than that!


----------



## sbelle

Don't know if its true, but just read over in Chanel that an SA at Saks NYC said that there is going to be a Chanel price increase at the end of this month.


----------



## nycmom

Longchamp said:


> Yes enquiring minds want to know--what size do you have and can you post pix? TIA.


 
i have the larger size, the small was a bit too small for me but again i always seem to choose the biggest bags so my perception is probably way off!  

i'm going out tonite but will try to take pics to post tomorrow...

alouette - i hope you love the one on hold!   (and now i am craving cupcakes)!


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> OMG, your first baby, all that excitement and then hit a deer. You must have been , and that sounds like you to worry more about the deer. What a sweetheart!!
> 
> So did you name your son Buck or Rudy or Nick, or I know Comet or Cupid? I hope not Bambi.
> 
> PS How has Ms. Ostrich been smelling lately--any better?


 
I am funny about animals. Had I been driving that night, i may have chosen to hit the ditch to avoid her. Where I live it is not unusual to have deer in the road early in the morning. It surprises me that they are so unafraid of the cars.

LMAO!!!! No - just a simple Irish name.

Ms. Ostrich still smells a bit. I don't think I had her out long enough. I think when I take her out again for a few days it should pretty much be gone. I am loving my new black Gucci and took her out for her maiden voyage today. Great bag - love it!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> Well you always have an open invitation to visit us! NM and Barney's are in the same complex and right across the street is.......Sprinkles Cupcakes!!!!!!!! Yum!!!
> 
> Anyway, ryry just called me. She put the smaller size Givenchy on hold for me, lol! She said it would be the perfect size. I think she's in bag overload right now. I might meander up there today and check it out.


 
*Alouette* - talked to ryry while she was at *Barney's*. She hasn't called me back to tell about her shopping experience. Wonder if she got a bag????


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> I am funny about animals. Had I been driving that night, i may have chosen to hit the ditch to avoid her. Where I live it is not unusual to have deer in the road early in the morning. It surprises me that they are so unafraid of the cars.


 
What amazes me about them is they seem just to leap out at just the wrong moment.  DD hit a deer about 6 months ago--or should I say the deer hit her.  It took a flying leap into the front passenger fender/front door. That one did about $3,000 damage.  She never even saw it until it hit the car.

I saw mine coming, but all I had time to do is slow down a tiny bit.  Thank goodness I didn't swerve.  I've got a SUV and I think I could have flipped it.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Um...sorry I never emailed or called anyone back today.  I am so tired and trying to fit Barney's into my job 

So- I stand CORRECTED.  LOVE the Givenchy, and the 31 hobo is now out for me too  I swear to God I thought for sure I loved it, but - this Givenchy is TDF heavenly.  Alouette has great taste!

LC- They have the Happy Sac in that pretty grey color you wanted, and a bigger version-like the small better.  They had a lot of Lanvin.

No Prada...WTF...that was annoying.

I still want the Camera Case....is Chanel really raising prices?


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> What amazes me about them is they seem just to leap out at just the wrong moment. DD hit a deer about 6 months ago--or should I say the deer hit her. It took a flying leap into the front passenger fender/front door. That one did about $3,000 damage. She never even saw it until it hit the car.
> 
> I saw mine coming, but all I had time to do is slow down a tiny bit. Thank goodness I didn't swerve. I've got a SUV and I think I could have flipped it.


 
I hear you on that. I have an SUV too and am certain they would flip. Its the whole top-heavy thing. They are some solid animals though and most of the time when there is contact with one, the trip to the bodyshop is not cheap. Good thing for insurance! Here we have slopes at either side of the sidewalks that line the road in and out. They graze on the slopes and just stand there eating and watching the cars go by. I have stopped several times with the twins and even with the windows down and their noisy chatter, they still don't take off. They are a beautiful sight.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Um...sorry I never emailed or called anyone back today. I am so tired and trying to fit Barney's into my job
> 
> So- I stand CORRECTED. LOVE the Givenchy, and the 31 hobo is now out for me too I swear to God I thought for sure I loved it, but - this Givenchy is TDF heavenly. Alouette has great taste!
> 
> LC- They have the Happy Sac in that pretty grey color you wanted, and a bigger version-like the small better. They had a lot of Lanvin.
> 
> No Prada...WTF...that was annoying.
> 
> I still want the Camera Case....is Chanel really raising prices?


 
I heard at NM today that Chanel is raising prices but she thought early November.


----------



## Beach Bum

joining in here...
A,I saw your pics and i loved the Givenchy on you!
The Chanel was just OK..not a huge fan of that ligne


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Don't know if its true, but just read over in Chanel that an SA at Saks NYC said that there is going to be a Chanel price increase at the end of this month.


 
Yes, was just talking to another tPFer about this, better get what you want now.  At least 10 percent price increase end of this month at Saks


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> LC- They have the Happy Sac in that pretty grey color you wanted, and a bigger version-like the small better. They had a lot of Lanvin.
> 
> *What did you think of the Happy Sac, last time I saw it was in France, and thought I liked it. Did you?  Did they have the amalia--not the tote like you had earlier but the E/W bag, that's about 14 inches across and has a zipper on the bottom?*
> 
> I still want the Camera Case....is Chanel really raising prices?


 
*Yes they are raising prices, at least at Saks I know for sure.*


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> joining in here...
> A,I saw your pics and i loved the Givenchy on you!
> The Chanel was just OK..not a huge fan of that ligne


 
 I liked the Eclipse when I saw it, so that's 4 votes for the bag---may have to get it.


----------



## Beach Bum

u guys CANT get me liking other designers..Im broke..LMAO
I spent over 2200.oo on my black tie dress,my FENDI degrade peekaboo is coming tomorrow too....hehe...im on a ban for OCTOBER as of right now!


----------



## Longchamp

Ah my friend October is over in less than 2 weeks--Can ya hold off that long??? LOL.

We want to see pix of the dress!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Barely..LOL...Im planning my next trip in NOV....so my money is going towards that at the moment.I may go back to Aruba.
Let me see if i have pics of the black tie...I know i do of my updo..LOL..I took pics of my chignon for my hair stylist..it kinda aged me but it was appropriate as it was a hospital function and i was the youngest one there..heehee


----------



## ryrybaby12

If the bag Alouette got is called the Eclipse...guess who is getting it with her on Thursday?  She the small....me the large....it fits our heights  Great bag- A+ to her for finding it and making me poor again.

Getting the Camera Case now for sure if the prices are going up...what a bummer...trying to hold out and Alouette- don't kill me!!  I know what I told you, but forgive me....now I HAVE to get the Camera

BTW Ladies, today is Alouette's birthday so...Happy B-Day friend...we are going to lunch and shopping Thursday so I can help her buy her birthday presents to herself!!


----------



## Longchamp

Aged you,  get over it, I don't even need to see the pix to know that's crazy!!!

You would have loads fun in Denver and Vail at a ski resort, but would be busy over Thanksgiving.  You don't have to ski or snowboard to have fun. When we went out last year, two of the people who didn't do winter sports--had just as much fun, and they can't wait to go w/ us again. We go in February.   Well...think about it.   But Aruba is always fun too.


Okay what's a chignon??? Is that a name for an updo or chinese wine?


----------



## Longchamp

OMG, It's A's BDAY!!!! WOO HOO, IT'S PARTY TIME, chit how did I miss that??

artyhat:artyhat:

A big Happy Birthday to you Alouette!!!   I think I'll go get a glass of wine and say a toast in honor of your birthday!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Im a beach girl...LOL...I dont do COLD!(I have reynauds so my hands turn blue in the cold and its painful!)..Im a total sun worshipper...hehe


----------



## Beach Bum

*HAPPY BDAY ALOUETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MAY u buy  SEVERAL AMAZING BAGS to CELEBRATE!HEEHEE!!!!!*


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> ^Im a beach girl...LOL...I dont do COLD!(I have reynauds so my hands turn blue in the cold and its painful!)..Im a total sun worshipper...hehe


 

Argh, yes no cold for you w/ raynauds--sorry to hear that.   I hate to ask--but I'm forced to--hope you don't smoke w/ that.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Nope,cant stand cigarettes!


----------



## Beach Bum

Longchamp said:


> Ah my friend October is over in less than 2 weeks--Can ya hold off that long??? LOL.
> 
> We want to see pix of the dress!!!!



^Posted some pics on my FB wall for u to see!


----------



## Bagladee

Happy birthday Alouette!!!!!! I hope you and ryry find some great goodies on Thursday.


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> ^Posted some pics on my FB wall for u to see!


 
Just found them-- that side view pix is gorgeous, and love your hair color.


----------



## EMMY

ssc0619 said:


> Today when I was having the car looked at we noticed there is still a bunch of deer fur on the bumper. Ewwwww!


 
Oh gawd when I hit a deer this happened to me too!!! ICK!!!! It was gross!!!


----------



## EMMY

Jill said:


> ^Posted some pics on my FB wall for u to see!


 
I want to see!!! I want to see!!!! Jill I'm sure you're gorgeous!!


----------



## sbelle

*Alouette*,


----------



## sbelle

I just found this Prada on Yoogi's closet, and thought it was interesting.  







I had a Luelle one time that was lined in shearling like this one and I didn't love it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## jcoop

*Happy Birthday, Alouette!*  I'm a day late and so sorry I didn't know until now!  You girls have a blast on Thursday---I know you will!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I just found this Prada on Yoogi's closet, and thought it was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Luelle one time that was lined in shearling like this one and I didn't love it as much as I thought I would.


 
No worries, neither of them are mine, but here's the same bag on Linda's stuff for 799

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-PRADA-Bron...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5883cdd72d


----------



## sbelle

lol--none of them are mine either!  Although I've got others out there!

I like this *longchamp*--did you ever see it in person?


----------



## Longchamp

Yes, the year they made these shearling bags they made many different styles. This is a nice bag. Easy to wear.  That year they made a bag that was shearling on the outside also but flap nap --they were very nice and not "shiny like this".

You wouldn't wear it much, but worry that gold suede would flake. But I've seen these a lot and have never seen one that did.

I've always like Prada's shearling bags 

Hey is there a Fever in your future???


----------



## sbelle

^^I think the fever might just be infatuation, not real undying love.


----------



## EMMY

jcoop said:


> *Happy Birthday, Alouette!* I'm a day late and so sorry I didn't know until now! You girls have a blast on Thursday---I know you will!


 

I missed it too!!!!!!!..Waaaaaaaahhhh!! I hope you had a great b'day...looking forward to your loot after your shopping trip.. !!!!


----------



## alouette

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE BDAY WISHES AND KIND COMMENTS!  XOXOXO


My biggest bday gift yesterday was a migraine.  Had a headache all day and yes, even shopping with ryry did not alleviate the pain.   Turned into full blown migraine in the evening and turned in very early last night.  All gone today and UPS shows my bluefly shipment out for delivery.  Woot!

Date night w/ DH tomorrow and shopping excursion with ryry Thurs.  Lovely week thus far!


----------



## nycmom

happy birthday and i am so sorry about your migraine! i'm so glad you are feeling better. 

unfortunately i was only able to take two photos of the givenchy before my camera battery needed recharging so here they are, i am happy to try again and post more later or tomorrow if anyone wants to see different pics...


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Thanks for pix and you look great w/ the Givenchy. Love the brown--looks about the size of the LV Mahina XXL--would you say that's about right--or not that big?


----------



## Longchamp

I Just found the Givenchy Elsa in Red at Harvey Nichols

http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp/p...s/Elsa-large-double-zip-bag/294268?colour=red


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^They have that at our Barney's (not in red, but black and brown)- it is huge, and not as cute on...you can wear this comfortably over the shoulders.


----------



## sbelle

Update on the Roady Flap which I have been informed by the YSL SA at BG is really called the Scoop.  

The cognac color that we have been talking about is actually a burnt orange.  I don't know what the heck that means, so I asked if the color in the catalog is representative  of the color and she said no.  The buyer told her that the color is more orange.  Those bags are due in in December now.  Also, BG is only geting 6 of them.  Only 12 were made for the entire US.


----------



## nycmom

thanks longchamp, that's so nice of you! 

i don't think it's quite as large as the mahina xxl (maybe the xl though)? if i am remembering correctly it also isn't as deep so it might appear flatter when not full, if that makes any sense?

my battery recharged so i took a few more photos which might help with size...

(also i loved the elsa too but was afraid the drop might be too short to wear on my shoulder with a heavy jacket or coat which for me is essential)


----------



## Prada Psycho

Hey LC. Any luck scaring up that card/info on your Gaufre?


----------



## Bagladee

Fedex just left the most gorgeous black bag.....I have to go pick up the kids at preschool, but when I get back I will take and post some pictures.


----------



## alouette

Cool which one?


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> Cool which one?


 
Black Gucci Jackie in lambskin. Not the one from F/W, but the one from S/S. They made the F/W one a tiny bit smaller and used a lot less whipstitching and took the price down to $2100. Their are still some from S/S which are made with lamb and have lots of detail. I have wanted this bag for a long time but didn't want to spend $3100. Well I had $750 NM gift card and so I took the plunge. I always thought that a JC black biker leather ramona was my black HG bag, but not any more. This is it - my HG bag!!!!!! After I feed the kids their lunch I will get some pics. I have been using my black guccissima icon bit for the last couple days and I shouldn't change out so soon but I really want to use this bag - NOW!!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Here she is - my new Gucci Jackie!!!!


----------



## sbelle

ooohhh--Jackie is so pretty!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Wow L!!  I love her....great choice!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Update on the Roady Flap which I have been informed by the YSL SA at BG is really called the Scoop.
> 
> The cognac color that we have been talking about is actually a burnt orange. I don't know what the heck that means, so I asked if the color in the catalog is representative of the color and she said no. The buyer told her that the color is more orange. Those bags are due in in December now. Also, BG is only geting 6 of them. Only 12 were made for the entire US.


 
I'm still on the list--he told me I was #6, if you want my place in line, you can have it.


----------



## Longchamp

nycmom said:


> (also i loved the elsa too but was afraid the drop might be too short to wear on my shoulder with a heavy jacket or coat which for me is essential)


 
yes I played w/ it too, and no way over a coat will it fit over a shoulder, even if you're very tiny.


----------



## Longchamp

Prada Psycho said:


> Hey LC. Any luck scaring up that card/info on your Gaufre?


 
Oops wasn't home.  Yes the smaller one is BN 1336 and the larger is w/o a card and Joanna told me only produced the one year that large and she is digging up the model number for me.


----------



## Longchamp

nycmom said:


> thanks longchamp, that's so nice of you!
> 
> i don't think it's quite as large as the mahina xxl (maybe the xl though)? if i am remembering correctly it also isn't as deep so it might appear flatter when not full, if that makes any sense?


 
Thanks for all the pix. You look great w/ the bag, and it doesn't look as large as the XXL.   Congrats and thanks for posting!!

Love your outfit and I just LOVE brown bags w/ black wool/cashmere coat!! You look fab.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> Here she is - my new Gucci Jackie!!!!


 
*fabulous bag, I need to get me a Jackie.  And I love the pursehook, a gal after my own heart.  Use one all the time!!!  (Go out after work and hate to take up a whole chair, with a purse, my co workers would throw up on me)*


----------



## chic02latz

hello prada gals, i miss you all!!! i will finally be home this weekend, and will try to take some pics and post here of the things that have been delivered to my apt... i've been traveling (business, not pleasure unfortunately) since sep 27... normally, i go home every weekend when i travel for work... not this time though; i had something out-of-town every weekend... so i left with one suitcase, and i'll be coming home with 2 suitcases and 1 carry-on... mostly new clothes, as i don't want to be "that girl with the same outfit every week"... 

real quick -

Bagladee - love your new gucci!!!

alouette - happy belated birthday! i hope it was amazing! congrats on your new additions... especially love the DY ring... 

ssc & longchamp - love the scoop... didn't think the cognac color would be orange-y... can't wait till december to see it!!!

and for all of the owners of the tessuto gaufre... i'm so jealous... i have my nappa gaufre tote with me on this never-ending business trip, and i love it! the tessuto version is even more practical...

okay i will need to go back to work for a bit and get some zzz


----------



## Longchamp

Hi Chic--good to hear from you, hope you're getting some sleep.

Ah love that left w/ one bag and coming home w/ two!!! Post your new additions when you have time.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp, did you ever get your ostrich bag?  I may be just lost here....just wondering as I did not read that you have received it yet....just wondering....??


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey Chic!!  We miss you too...welcome back!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Longchamp, did you ever get your ostrich bag? I may be just lost here....just wondering as I did not read that you have received it yet....just wondering....??


 
Again sisters from different mothers!!! It just came today, and I'm in love w/ it, and I was just thinking about it---you got that all the way out in AZ!!!

But it's too dark now to take pix as there is one small issue I want to take in good light and see what you guys think. But for the most part, love the bag, well... so much I'm thinking about another one.

This bag is snake, went w/ the less expensive exotic for the first bag to make sure I like what she did.  Next one will be ostrich.


----------



## Bagladee

Thanks *ssc0619* and *ryrybaby12*! Can't believe I didn't get her sooner.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> *fabulous bag, I need to get me a Jackie. And I love the pursehook, a gal after my own heart. Use one all the time!!! (Go out after work and hate to take up a whole chair, with a purse, my co workers would throw up on me)*


 
You really should get a Jackie - I know you would love it!!!!! I am anal about my bags. I always have a purse hook with me for when I can't use a chair. And when I get my nails done the gals there all know that my bag goes on a chair and never on the floor, even though everybody else is putting theirs on the floor.

I can't wait to see your new snake bag....and the ostrich one that we all know will come soon!


----------



## Bagladee

Hey chic - thanks! Glad to see you on again. Hope you get caught up on your sleep - be good to yourself. And I can't wait to hear what you filled that luggage up with!


----------



## Longchamp

H1N1 update--The hospitals near me are overwhelmed w/ people w/ the infection--so many that we did a PSA on the radio/TV and paper and said--don't come in if you are not  that ill. Fluids, tylenol, rest and stay home. 99% of the patients are treated for their symptoms and sent home.

And if I did not want to wear a mask at all times while working, until next spring--April to be precise, then I had to get the vaccine.  I thought about making myself some designer masks.  I was going to get one of those fake Prada logos someone posted for sale and put it on the front of my mask.   But instead I relented and got the vaccine. 

We have one pediatric anesthesiologist who is a true vegan--no leather, no eggs, nothing made from animal products.  She wouldn't get the shot because of the eggs.  I'm making her some designer masks and masks w/ decorations for kids.  She is not allowed to talk to anyone w/o a mask covering her face.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I'm still on the list--he told me I was #6, if you want my place in line, you can have it.


 
Who were you dealing with?  Have you changed your mind?


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> *Longchamp, did you ever get your ostrich bag*? I may be just lost here....just wondering as I did not read that you have received it yet....just wondering....??


 
Good catch ryry!  I totally forgot to hound lc on this!


----------



## sbelle

Did anyone see that Gilt had Carlos Falchi yesterday?  Unfortunately I didn't log on until 12:04 and by then the good stuff was gone.  They had $12,000 alligator bags for crazy prices.  The highest was $1,700-- the rest of them were something like $600.  My guess is they only had one or two of each because they pretty quickly took them off the website.  Maybe so people would stop adding them to their wait lists.


----------



## nycmom

thank you again longchamp, i really do appreciate your kindness and hope the pics helped with the size! 

i am struggling with the vaccine dilemma at the moment, it's so nice of you to make those masks, i hope you and everyone you work with stay healthy!!!


----------



## EMMY

*Bagladee* that Gucci is lovely....I love the way the bag just puddles in oddles of soft leather...and you're right..the detail is TDF..great choice..as usual..you look phenom with your bags..!!

*Longchamp* I swear I can't keep up with you..I keep hearing about all these bags but where are the pics? Dying to see the snake bag!

...and *PP* what have you got up your sleeve..another purchase? You nasty girl! Spill the beans girlfriend...what's gotten under your skin?!?


----------



## jcoop

*Bagladee*, I can see why you said this Jackie would be your HG black bag!  She is SO pretty!

*Chic*, glad you got on here to update us.  Cannot wait to hear what the 2nd piece of luggage was carrying!  lol

*LC*, I'm anxiously waiting here in Texas to see pic of your new snake bag!  I'm so excited for you!  You are such a sweet person to make the ped anthesiologist some neat masks.


----------



## sbelle

look what Megs just got --pic from the purseblog.

That picture could make me want one.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Oh I like the alligator wallet a lot, a whole lot. Did you see her orange alligator wallet.  And alligator is not used  that often cuz skins so small.

Darn on the Gilt sale, would have bought one in a heartbeat!! Did you get one?  Hope so.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Who were you dealing with? Have you changed your mind?


 
How about this, I'll take it and look at it and if I don't want it--which from the color description sounds like I won't. I'll send it to you and you can have it or return it.  Or I'll post pix and if you don't want it will send it back.


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> *Longchamp* I swear I can't keep up with you..I keep hearing about all these bags but where are the pics? Dying to see the snake bag!


 
Ah my friend, I went to bed last night and said I have to take pix in the morning esp for Emmy, because I have promised her all the time. 

So lay out new  bag and the samples I had to choose from and off to bed.

Now I can't find the dern battery charger for the camera, so I'm trying to charge it via the computer!!   I gave my niece my old Canon when I bought a new one and think she might have taken my  charger by mistake.

This does not seem to be charging my battery here so off to get a new charger.  I'm sorry friend that this stupid stuff is happening to me.

But then I have to take my new beauty w/ Mabel and make 3 stops and it will be dark when I get home again, but I will post pix even in the dark. LOL


----------



## Longchamp

nycmom said:


> thank you again longchamp, i really do appreciate your kindness and hope the pics helped with the size!
> 
> i am struggling with the vaccine dilemma at the moment, it's so nice of you to make those masks, i hope you and everyone you work with stay healthy!!!


 
Yes the pix did help w/ the size, love the bag even more now w/ your modeling photos.


----------



## EMMY

ssc0619 said:


> look what Megs just got --pic from the purseblog.
> 
> That picture could make me want one.


----------



## jcoop




----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^
> Darn on the Gilt sale, would have bought one in a heartbeat!! Did you get one? Hope so.


 
No, I was too late.  I hung on for awhile seeing if any one who one in their basket didn't buy it.  I am going to see if I can get pictures of the ones that they had.  There were 4 of them I would have bought for that kind of pirce!!


_Note:  I've got them on my wait list, so I thought it would let me copy the pictures, but alas it wouldn't _.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> How about this, I'll take it and look at it and if I don't want it--which from the color description sounds like I won't. I'll send it to you and you can have it or return it. Or I'll post pix and if you don't want it will send it back.


 
Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Longchamp

Okay had to go buy new battery charger, then lovely niece called to say it was in her backpack... 





So here is the Lanvin I've been promising pix to Emmy---love this bag--it's the grey. Please note I'm standing on the toilet to take this pix!!!  LOL.


----------



## Longchamp

Here are the samples I asked to be sent to me ostrich and python in browns/greys











Oh and blues!!


----------



## Longchamp

So I decided to go w/ her messenger bag to start out

I went w/ muted grey python w/ brown leather handle and brown suede lining.

I use a messenger back a lot as need both hands free when in buildings w/ dog.


----------



## Longchamp

Inside of bag--yes I carried her today!! LOL






Brown suede lining w/ leather pocket--this pix has flash--so pocket is much darker IRL 






Back to toilet for more pix






When I'm carrying her she doesn't buckle in like on the door--she lays flat.    No worries about negative feedback, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## nycmom

it's gorgeous!!! i love the python and the colors, brown and grey are so chic together! and the style looks stunnng and practical, i am forever in search of a fab messenger bag. congrats!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Beautiful python bag *Longchamp*!!! I love the gray and the brown strap is a great contrast. You did good!!!!!!So when will the ostrich be coming???


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks *nycmom*  she makes the bag in leather, stamped leather, exotic and suede.

Thanks *Bagladee*.  Well I have to decide on the style and want to see more swatches.  But going w/ a tote similar to the BV Cabat--midway between the size of a mini and medium.


----------



## Beach Bum

OMG,I adore the LANVIN in grey!Im trying sooooooooo hard NOT to buy another one in another color!LOL!(U r KILLING ME!)
AMazing python bag too!


----------



## Longchamp

Ah here I'll help you out-- I think I'm getting the brown Lanvin.  

Glad you like the python bag--means a lot coming from the true Bag Queen!!!!


----------



## jcoop

I really, really like the grey with the brown, *Longchamp*!  I would LOVE to see it irl.  Looks so lovely to me and like something I would carry.


----------



## EMMY

*LONGCHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * You did it!!!!!!  O-M-G...that Lanvin...that alone is enough to send me over the edge..but add in the python...STUNNING..love the detail...those colors are just gorgy!!!  So did the toilet seat wiggle and freak you out when you were standing on it lol?!?!? When I stand on ours to take the curtains down I always feel like it's going to cave..NOT a secure feeling!!! Thanx for the pics my friend..well done..!!!


----------



## Longchamp

*jcoop and Emmy* glad you like the python.  The bag was made by a purse maker called bmay handbags.  Her name is Barbara May, she's out of MI.  I found her through a friend.  This is the only info via tPF

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/anyone-know-of-handbag-designer-b-may-174445.html

She has lots of pix on FB, the most that can be found at anyone place.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/bmay-bags/104505848400

She doesn't have a store, have to go through a retailer that sells her bags. The closest to me was this fabulous boutique called Linda Dresner in MI.  Gorgeous store. 

I paid about the same price that we paid for our tessuto gaufre for the messenger bag.

I'm loving the blue and am looking at my next bag to be somewhat smaller than this tote and maybe in a blue --not sure. Almost had my messenger bag made in the same color as the small messenger.


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> *LONGCHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *So did the toilet seat wiggle and freak you out when you were standing on it lol?!?!? When I stand on ours to take the curtains down I always feel like it's going to cave..NOT a secure feeling!!! Thanx for the pics my friend..well done..!!!


 
No but the dog was eating her dinner and nothing x total mayhem could stop her from that. But she came over to bark and look at me as if to say---WTH are you doing now?? Get off the toilet you dummy!!


----------



## Longchamp

*ssc0619*  Do you think this is the same color as the scoop that we are waiting on?


----------



## Longchamp

It's deafening quiet here--where is everybody?


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> It's deafening quiet here--where is everybody?


 
*Longchamp* - I was wondering the same thing. Surely we aren't the only ones home on a Friday night. DH is on a boy's weekend so I am sitting here with a beer watching Ghost Whisperer. Kids are asleep and it is quiet here.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah sounds like a nice w/e at home, must feel good to have a quiet house once in awhile. 

No new bags to report on my end. I'm still hmming and hawing on the YSL cognac.

But did you see the new BV on the purse blog?  I'm in love, no lust, best BV I've seen since the Reflect Cabat that I missed out on.  Trying to  squeeze the scoop out of Megs on this bag.


----------



## alouette

Hey folks,

Haven't been on for a bit since I've been so busy.  BUT, ryry and I had an ABSOLUTE blast yesterday!  She was such a doll and took me to lunch for my bday.  We took a look at Barney's and believe it or not, we did not walk away with the Eclipse bag.  The large size looked awesome on A and the smaller one was a great size for me but we eyed other bags instead.  A got a HOT HOT HOT Givenchy Nightingale with chain handles that made me weak in the knees.  Looks SO much better on than modeled on the mannequin.  

I got a lil' sumthin' sumthin' from Bal.  I know some do not like the bbags with regular hardware but it fits the bill for my funky alter ego.   I got a Day hobo in a red shade but no pics yet.  Forgot the actual name, porpore..? 

The best part of the day was catching up with ryry so that was the best part of all!  The "browsing spree" wasn't too shabs either. lol

Oh yea, I think the metallic silver camera case is calling A's name.  She tried it on at NM and it was so stinkin' stunning!  The smaller metallic navy with black ruthenium h/w was calling my name but we were both so good!!

Oh yea, still need to take pics of bluefly loot but kind of well, lazy right now.  Black vitello daino hobo - doesn't get any better than that.  I can smell the leather from my bed, yum!


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Ah sounds like a nice w/e at home, must feel good to have a quiet house once in awhile.
> 
> No new bags to report on my end. I'm still hmming and hawing on the YSL cognac.
> 
> But did you see the new BV on the purse blog? I'm in love, no lust, best BV I've seen since the Reflect Cabat that I missed out on. Trying to squeeze the scoop out of Megs on this bag.


 
Ah yes, I saw this and you are right - she is gorgeous!!!! I surely could see myself carrying this bag, but at some point I have to quit for a while. I bought a JC purple Marla today and can't wait 'til she arrives. This after saying I was done after my Jackie, but just couldn't pass it up. It is a brand new bag that retailed for $2095 and I got it for $659. She should be here early next week.


----------



## Bagladee

Akouette - so glad that the two of you had a good time. I bet you really had a good birthday week. Can't wait to see your loot and ryry's too.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> Ah yes, I saw this and you are right - she is gorgeous!!!! I surely could see myself carrying this bag, but at some point I have to quit for a while. I bought a JC purple Marla today and can't wait 'til she arrives. This after saying I was done after my Jackie, but just couldn't pass it up. It is a brand new bag that retailed for $2095 and I got it for $659. She should be here early next week.


 
Wow, I never get bargains like that   Good for you and would love to see pix when you have time.

I heard about this bag and now I have more bags going out to sell, because I heard she's pricey.  If I can get my hands on this bag, and if the price isn't over the top, I'd like to get it.


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Haven't been on for a bit since I've been so busy. BUT, ryry and I had an ABSOLUTE blast yesterday! She was such a doll and took me to lunch for my bday. We took a look at Barney's and believe it or not, we did not walk away with the Eclipse bag. The large size looked awesome on A and the smaller one was a great size for me but we eyed other bags instead. A got a HOT HOT HOT Givenchy Nightingale with chain handles that made me weak in the knees. Looks SO much better on than modeled on the mannequin.
> 
> I got a lil' sumthin' sumthin' from Bal. I know some do not like the bbags with regular hardware but it fits the bill for my funky alter ego.  I got a Day hobo in a red shade but no pics yet. Forgot the actual name, porpore..?
> 
> The best part of the day was catching up with ryry so that was the best part of all! The "browsing spree" wasn't too shabs either. lol
> 
> Oh yea, I think the metallic silver camera case is calling A's name. She tried it on at NM and it was so stinkin' stunning! The smaller metallic navy with black ruthenium h/w was calling my name but we were both so good!!
> 
> Oh yea, still need to take pics of bluefly loot but kind of well, lazy right now. Black vitello daino hobo - doesn't get any better than that. I can smell the leather from my bed, yum!


 
It was probably good not to get the eclipse as that large was HUMONGOUS.  The Nightongale is a great find, glad she got it. 

I like the BBags w/ giant hardware, just not fond of some of them w/ all the tassels.

I know you probably know,  but Chanel is going up 10% at the end of this month, so if you have your eye on something, might want to get it now.

And I hear it's going up again after Christmas, and soon Caviar is a thing of the past.


----------



## ryrybaby12

What?  Caviar is a thing of the past?  Okay...that is crazy.  What is that all about...better go onto Chanel forum.  I better get this Camera Case then...I also was looking at the Jackie in grey...ugh.

I had the best time with you too Alouette.  It was really awesome, and have to say how amazing it is that you can meet the best of people and friends on this blog, and I am so thankful I started TPF...even though it sets my $$ back a little!

Alouette's Prada is awesome...and LOVE the BBag she got, and I don't normally like Balenciaga...but this red was beautiful.

Need to figure out if I do Chanel or Jackie....oh, and then saw a YSL Easy Dark Grey suede bag today and about fell over...it was goregous...but someone was wearing her s I could not buy it....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh....BTW...I forgot to tell you A that when you left, I was following a girl around the mall because she ahd this awesome grey suede YSL Easy bag....so, it ended up being my Gucci SA....and the bag was the new Easy in lizard embossed suede....can I say...TDF??  Holy mother....I loved it, and it dropped so beautifully.  I went to see her at Gucci today...and she let me hold it and I am in love with it...and the price was sweet at $1195...so guess who needs to have this?..................ME.

Then the Gucci SA showed me the Jackie which I also loved...but they only had grey...seriously, I don't need another grey bag.  So-I don't feel like I can spend $3195 (but would get 20% off for the Care Card in Scottsdale right now)on a grey Gucci...but then there is the Camera Case in Dark Silver...and now Chanel prices are going up....

Can you tell I am on wine glass #3??


----------



## ryrybaby12

Where is everyone?


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *ssc0619* Do you think this is the same color as the scoop that we are waiting on?


 
If so, I think that is a nice color!  It is odd though that the YSL lady at BG kept saying it was a true burnt orange.  I'm not sure that's how I'd descirbe that.

I just saw the chocolate brown scoop and it is beautiful, but it is one of those browns that is only distinguishable from black by putting it against black.  Too close to what I have.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Where is everyone?


 
I been lying low some because I have a cold and don't have the energy for much of anything.  I haven't had a cold in at least 15 years and I am feeling like a big baby.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> If I can get my hands on this bag, and if the price isn't over the top, I'd like to get it.


 
I can remember the days for me when over the top was $900.



Longchamp said:


> I know you probably know, but Chanel is going up 10% at the end of this month, so if you have your eye on something, might want to get it now.
> 
> And I hear it's going up again after Christmas, and soon Caviar is a thing of the past.



I think I've just about had it with Chanel.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Me too..Chanel keep UPPING prices..YET the quality SUCKS.I have a 3 month old chanel wallet FALLING APART..literally....not too pleased lately with them myself
Im buying a new LV bag this week...seems like LV bags are my mommy bags this year.i stopped carrying them for a while and now with Hayden,I find myself gravitating towards them again..heehee


----------



## alouette

That's why I love vintage Chanels.  They were made a lot better and still look as good as the day they were made 20 years ago.


----------



## sbelle

I totally agree on the quality.  I have had quality issues with a number of bags.  And not after I had worn them for a long time.  After the first or second time I used them.  I was still buying Chanel, but really only a few bags here and there.  But, now they are going to raise the price I think my time with them is done.


----------



## Bagladee

*Ryry* - the Muse II that I returned was that anthracite lizard embossed suede and it was awesome!!!! Had it been in a Muse I would have kept it, as the color and texture were beautiful. I just couldn't deal with that flap. 

I also heard and read that Chanel is going to drop the Caviar. Apparently they want to be more "exclusive" and feel too many people are able to afford the caviar. I think this is just in the flaps though. The price increases are crazy. It will be interesting to see what happens with their sales figures.

*ssc0619* - I didn't know that the scoop came in a dark brown. I had the scarlet one on hold but let it go. I am still hoping they will go on sale.

I love the bag that *Longchamp* is lusting after (don't know the price though) and am lusting over a Gucci bag called the secret that is dark brown pony hair with croc trim and lucious box leather. It is on the UK website (not US) and I am trying to find out if any US boutiques have it. It comes in a couple different styles. I think it too may be a bit spendy but not sure of the price.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> I also heard and read that Chanel is going to drop the Caviar. Apparently *they want to be more "exclusive"* and feel too many people are able to afford the caviar. I think this is just in the flaps though. The price increases are crazy. It will be interesting to see what happens with their sales figures.
> 
> *ssc0619* - I didn't know that the scoop came in a dark brown. I had the *scarlet one* on hold but let it go. I am still hoping they will go on sale.


 
I think Chanel wants people like me not to be able to afford the line!!  

Where did you find a scarlet one?  I have only heard of it being available in dark brown, black and the cognac/burnt orange.  The dark brown is so dark that you think it is black until you hold it up to black.

According to my SA, Saks doesn't have any more.  BG sold out of black and has this one brown.  I don't know what NM situation was.


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> I think Chanel wants people like me not to be able to afford the line!!
> 
> Where did you find a scarlet one? I have only heard of it being available in dark brown, black and the cognac/burnt orange. The dark brown is so dark that you think it is black until you hold it up to black.
> 
> According to my SA, Saks doesn't have any more. BG sold out of black and has this one brown. I don't know what NM situation was.


 
The Bellevue NM has the scarlet (not sure if that is what the color is really called). It is a beautiful deep red. If you call there ask for Ryan. Let him know it is the bag that I had on hold. Do you love it that much that you would get a second color? Maybe I should have kept it, but that week I bought my Jackie and the icon bit.


----------



## jcoop

*ssc*, I'm sorry to hear you've been under the weather....I hope you are feeling much better today!

I just got the large camera bag--Chanel and love it!  I'm thinking my next purchase will be the LV Alma in Amarante...I love that color.  *Bagladee*, don't you have that color in a similar style???


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> I just got the large camera bag--Chanel and love it!



what color camera bag did you get?  I have the large matte grey.  I live mine too!


----------



## jcoop

^large matte grey


----------



## sbelle

We're bag twins!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> ...and *PP* what have you got up your sleeve..another purchase? You nasty girl! Spill the beans girlfriend...what's gotten under your skin?!?



Just for you, _*Emmy*_. Fresh from Hermes in Charlotte. 








Gracie isn't quite as impressed.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> *ssc*, I'm sorry to hear you've been under the weather....I hope you are feeling much better today!
> 
> I just got the large camera bag--Chanel and love it! I'm thinking my next purchase will be the LV Alma in Amarante...I love that color. *Bagladee*, don't you have that color in a similar style???


 
I do! The Melrose Avenue in Amarante and it is beautiful - black cherry like. Looks sinful in the sunlight!

Congrats on the camera bag - good to get it before the prices jump.


----------



## Bagladee

Prada Psycho said:


> Just for you, _*Emmy*_. Fresh from Hermes in Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie isn't quite as impressed.


 
Great buy PP!!!! It is beautiful!!!!


----------



## alouette

I smacked myself in the face upon looking at your lovely H click-clack bracelet, E!  I had to smack the envy off of my face.

I'm dying for one of those myself but bags keep getting in the way.


----------



## sbelle

*PP*-

Sweet!!  Congratulations!


----------



## ryrybaby12

PP-love your bracelet!  Excellent choice!


----------



## Crazy Bag

Just a peep into chat thread - PP your tri-colour(?) sheltie is adorable...here's mine 8 year old boy (just to share)


----------



## Crazy Bag

Really need some advice and don't want to start a thread on it:

I ordered the tessuto guaffre bn1336 from Joanna. No stock. Must wait 1-2 mths but no guarantee. My 2nd choice would be the bambu bn1789 which she has available. 

Should I wait for the bn1336? If I wait and eventually, no replenishment comes in, I might also miss out on the bn1789.  OR should I buy the bn1336 from my local stores which cost me USD350 more than if I were to get it from Joanna? OR should I just buy the bn1789 in bambu and forget abt the bn1336?

Shucks the agony of waiting & hoping...

Emmy - if you see this, yes I can get the item through my local store at a much higher price.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey Crazy Bag....

Could you see if they would price match Joanna anywhere?  I would not make this common practice, but see if your Prada boutique will do it??


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Ah hard choice, you don't say what color you are looking for the in Tess Gaufre--if black, then good chance your dream will come true.  If fumo, ask her if this is a seasonal color, which I think it might be.  If so, may be harder for you to find

You don't have to get it from Joanna, if you call the mainland Prada stores, they can put out a locator for you and find it but you will pay more, but still less then in Singapore.


----------



## Crazy Bag

Sigh! I wish they could do it but they don't. 





ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey Crazy Bag....
> 
> Could you see if they would price match Joanna anywhere?  I would not make this common practice, but see if your Prada boutique will do it??


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> I think Chanel wants people like me not to be able to afford the line!!
> 
> Where did you find a scarlet one? I have only heard of it being available in dark brown, black and the cognac/burnt orange. The dark brown is so dark that you think it is black until you hold it up to black.
> 
> According to my SA, Saks doesn't have any more. BG sold out of black and has this one brown. I don't know what NM situation was.


 
Agree w/ Chanel quality, I would really like a tweed Chanel, but other than that, nothing else.  They want to price us off the market, article I read said they want to appeal to the  "more discriminate, exclusive buyer like hermes".   They have a long way to go before they  come close to H quality.

 That's why they are fazing out Caviar.

Ah *ssc0619, sorry you have a cold--me too--but I've been doping up w/ zicam, tamiflu, sudafed *because I'm working this w/e.

The cold must have made you delirious as we saw the red Scoop in pix, we talked about it earlier.


----------



## Crazy Bag

I am looking for the fumo - same one as Emmy. It was a stroke of bad luck. Joanna had a piece but it was reserved. the day she mail me to tel me the reservation was off and she could hold it for a day, I was not able to get back to her in time because I was so busy and did not log in. When I finally did, the bag was already sold. I am pondering what I should do now. 

Do you have an idea of the prices in mainland Prada? If the difference is not much from Singapore, I might as well just buy it here but the price I am paying here can literally get me a bn1789 in full leather from Joanna. So my rationale part is telling me I am not so rationale if I make this decision. Would you pay more for your first choice bag?



Longchamp said:


> ^^ Ah hard choice, you don't say what color you are looking for the in Tess Gaufre--if black, then good chance your dream will come true.  If fumo, ask her if this is a seasonal color, which I think it might be.  If so, may be harder for you to find
> 
> You don't have to get it from Joanna, if you call the mainland Prada stores, they can put out a locator for you and find it but you will pay more, but still less then in Singapore.


----------



## Longchamp

Jill, you might not like it, but did you ever look at the Goyard Fidji?  Would be a good Mommy bag for you.


----------



## Longchamp

Crazy Bag said:


> I am looking for the fumo - same one as Emmy. It was a stroke of bad luck. Joanna had a piece but it was reserved. the day she mail me to tel me the reservation was off and she could hold it for a day, I was not able to get back to her in time because I was so busy and did not log in. When I finally did, the bag was already sold. I am pondering what I should do now.
> 
> Do you have an idea of the prices in mainland Prada? If the difference is not much from Singapore, I might as well just buy it here but the price I am paying here can literally get me a bn1789 in full leather from Joanna. So my rationale part is telling me I am not so rationale if I make this decision. Would you pay more for your first choice bag?


 
In this thread the HI prices are compared to continental USA Prada boutique prices.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/gaufre-replenishments-w-prices-in-hi-518014.html


----------



## Longchamp

*PP*  Nice bracelet, and looks good on you.   To me it looks Gracie is impressed!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> The cold must have made you delirious as we saw the red Scoop in pix, we talked about it earlier.


 
lol!!  I don't have any memory of it!  Sometimes I'll go back and read old threads and see something I posted 6 months ago and I will hardly remember doing it!  Well here's a case where I don't remember at all!

Did I like it??


----------



## Crazy Bag

Thanks...just did a comparison. yes there will be some savings. I guess I will mull over it for a couple of days. ha ha





Longchamp said:


> In this thread the HI prices are compared to continental USA Prada boutique prices.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/gaufre-replenishments-w-prices-in-hi-518014.html


----------



## ryrybaby12

What do y'all like...the YSL Easy bag or the Gucci Jackie?  Trying to decide between the YSL Easy in Lizard Suede Dark Grey or the Jackie in distressed grey.....both great bags...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Crazy Bag said:


> Thanks...just did a comparison. yes there will be some savings. I guess I will mull over it for a couple of days. ha ha


Well, LC, Emmy, JCOOP and I all have this bag, and I love it, so would find and get this bag....the fumo is an awesome color, and I love mine.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Crazy Bag said:


> Just a peep into chat thread - PP your tri-colour(?) sheltie is adorable...here's mine 8 year old boy (just to share)




What a precious boy!  Aren't Shelties just the best?  Gracie is actually a Sheltie mix. We think the other part of her is terrier. God knows I've never had a dog that was as nose oriented as she is!!

Thanks everyone re: the bracelet.  It was a HUGE splurge, compliments of DH, that I've been wanting for ages now.  While you can find them on eBay, much like bags they fake these too, so you have to know your sellers.  Plus it's so hard to find the right size, width, hardware color, enamel color, price, etc., etc., etc. on eBay.  

They didn't even have what I wanted here in Charlotte and had to have it sent in for me. This one made the rounds: Paris to Palm Springs to Charlotte to Redneck Central.  Around where I live, they'll assume it's an ID bracelet. *H* for *Ho*.  :lolots:


----------



## Prada Psycho

alouette said:


> I smacked myself in the face upon looking at your lovely H click-clack bracelet, E!  I had to smack the envy off of my face.
> 
> I'm dying for one of those myself but bags keep getting in the way.



If you're a bracelet gal, *A*, you've got to get one. Lets face it, you can only carry one handbag at a time.  You can do an arm load of bracelets.

These are so cool, too. They are available on the Hermes website, but only in the smaller PM size.  That wouldn't be an issue for you, but I needed the GM size.


----------



## alouette

^thx for the intel, E.  I wish some would pop up on the MP but have only seen them on ebay and I wasn't in the market for them at that time.

Two pm sized ones would be PERFECT!


----------



## Prada Psycho

alouette said:


> ^thx for the intel, E.  I wish some would pop up on the MP but have only seen them on ebay and I wasn't in the market for them at that time.
> _*
> Two pm sized ones would be PERFECT!*_




 Definitely!

There have been some on MP, usually in Accessories.  I have a daily search for H bracelets on eBay, so let me know if you're looking for a certain color/hardware/width and I'll shoot you the link if I see one.  I know all the reputable H sellers on eBay too, so no worries about authenticity.


----------



## chic02latz

PP- love your H bracelet!!

alouette- congrats on your nightingale and bbag day!! can't wait to see some pics !

ryry- tough one on YSL easy vs. gucci jackie. i love both... the only thing against the easy bag is the suede for me... you might not care about that though. both are pretty bags, so you can't go wrong!

jcoop- congrats on the camera bag! the grey one is awesome! i'm still trying to find a perfect grey bag myself 

longchamp- the bmay bag is beautiful!!!


----------



## chic02latz

i got this cognac muse when i was away. i'm not so sure about the color now... first i thought it was deep dark red... but under different lighting, it looks more brownish/orangey sometimes... so i'm not sure about it now... please let me know your honest opinion... TIA !

PS. longchamp & ssc - i wonder if the YSL scoop in cognac is approximately the same color with this or even more orangey...


----------



## chic02latz

oh i also got a chanel timeless clutch last week for my friend's wedding.. it was out of town, so i just flew there from work and went to nordstrom and get a dress there (nothing too fancy - just a basic black dress from bcbg). then i realize i didn't have a clutch... so i was looking for a BV knot at NM and Saks... no luck though... so i got the chanel timeless clutch.

i also got the longchamp bag that i posted a few weeks ago... it was so small though, so i may have to send it back... will take some pics tomorrow, as i'm having dinner at my friend's tonight

i know some of you are not a fan of bbag, but i got the grey city, i thought i was going to return it, but i'll have to unbox it again to make sure... i saw someone with the bag a few days ago and love it on her... will also post pics when i get the chance...

miss you all!!!


----------



## alouette

Hey girl!  Long time no hear, at least on my end since I've been incognito for awhile.  Anyway, hope all is well with your work.  Hoping you had a good time at your friend's wedding.  I miss attending weddings.  Wish I at least had some more friends who were single so I could eat some awesome wedding cake, lol.  I digress.

I wish I had places to go that warranted a clutch, espec a BV Knot, sigh.  Dam* ssc0619 and LC intrigued me with BV and now I can't stop daydreaming about a Campana. &#@*(&#@*(&@*(!!!!!!

Great choice on the timeless cluch and don't worry.  I have love for bbags too, just not as much as some of the die hard bbag tpf'ers out there.   I like the City.  I have one in ruby with GSH.

PP - You know I'm not going to refuse an offer on H bracelet deals.  Hit me with them when you can.  Looking for either orange, black, any color basically.  PM size and preferably in gold but can be silver too.  You rock my friend!


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> i got this cognac muse when i was away. i'm not so sure about the color now... first i thought it was deep dark red... but under different lighting, it looks more brownish/orangey sometimes... so i'm not sure about it now... please let me know your honest opinion... TIA !
> 
> PS. longchamp & ssc - i wonder if the YSL scoop in cognac is approximately the same color with this or even more orangey...


 
*Chic* - I love the cognac muse!!! I have seen this bag IRL and I loved the color. I definitely is more on the warm side though. I hope you keep her. Hope your work is going well - sounds like you are getting at least some time to play. I really want a BV knot but pretty spendy for such a small bag.


----------



## Bagladee

Alouette - I think we are all waiting for modeling pics of your new loot. I especially want to see the red bbag!


----------



## Longchamp

*Chic* good to see you are going out and having fun. I love the BV knot too, but it's really small, can't fit much in.  And besides, can't go wrong w/ the Chanel Clutch and the best part is you purchased it before the price increase.

Glad you like the bmay bag. Was going to order another one, but going to one of her shows in December, so will hold off until I see more of her collection--hoping to see some good ideas.

*Rry* Not familiar enough w/ the YSL bag that you are talking about, but I love the Jackie!! Sorry not much help here .


----------



## ryrybaby12

It is okay LC....I got the Jackie!  I LOVE it in the Grey...so freaking pretty and distressed, and looks good with everything.  Now, I just need one last thing...a clutch or something smaller that I can take to dinner for work/fun.  So, that is last on my list.

Chic- love the Muse....great bag.  Hope you are well, and we miss you!

Bagladee- thanks for all the support today with getting the Jackie...you are the best enabler I know!

Alouette- I though you had a Day Bag?  I get all those BBags confused, but I love the bag you have....did you decide to keep it?  Love it.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Bagladee- thanks for all the support today with getting the Jackie...you are the best enabler I know!


 
This enabler is dying to see pictures!!!!


----------



## alouette

hahaha ryry!  Yes, I have a ruby city and then the day bag I got that other day.  Still debating but might be keeping.  I haven't had a chance to try on other outfits and compare.

I still have to tell you how my day went!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

alouette said:


> hahaha ryry!  Yes, I have a ruby city and then the day bag I got that other day.  Still debating but might be keeping.  I haven't had a chance to try on other outfits and compare.
> 
> I still have to tell you how my day went!!!


Yes...need to hear about it...call you tomorrow.  Kids were busy tonight!


----------



## EMMY

Bagladee said:


> This enabler is dying to see pictures!!!!


 

^Yeah me too lol!!! * Alouette*...you need to fess up w/ some pics of your loot as well young lady!!

*Crazybag* I would still try to locate one here in the US...I would not make a hasty decision and just buy a bag that you don't love at leat 100%..I have made that mistake many times and end up losing $$ and selling them..ugh...


----------



## Longchamp

I have been thinking about this Reveil bag ever since I saw it on bagsnob--

http://www.bagsnob.com/2009/10/reveil_python_lux_bag.html

(I think I'm allowed to post this website--sorry if it's a no-no)

But wasn't sure I liked the military green.  Just found it in the matt brown w/ red undertones, should be here Friday


----------



## sbelle

^^love it!!  You always find the best bags!


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> I have been thinking about this Reveil bag ever since I saw it on bagsnob--
> 
> http://www.bagsnob.com/2009/10/reveil_python_lux_bag.html
> 
> (I think I'm allowed to post this website--sorry if it's a no-no)
> 
> But wasn't sure I liked the military green. Just found it in the matt brown w/ red undertones, should be here Friday


 
Longchamp - this is a gorgeous bag!!!! Can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks, hope it looks as good IRL.  Always somewhat scarey to order w/o seeing it or having others' opinions who have seen it.

I like it that it can be a tote or the strap is long enough for cross body.


----------



## Longchamp

*ssc0619*  Did you see about the SO Cabat that might be up for grabs??

You know what?  I feel kind of stupid, that I didn't think of that. That is the perfect cabat, almost like the peltro--but better.  Will have more structure. I did email him just a little bit ago, if the original buyer takes it, then that's what I'm going to order.

And I'd rather SO, as 3 bags going out today.  I had the funds set aside for it before, but still have the rule....


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *ssc0619* Did you see about the SO Cabat that might be up for grabs??
> 
> You know what? I feel kind of stupid, that I didn't think of that. That is the perfect cabat, almost like the peltro--but better. Will have more structure. I did email him just a little bit ago, if the original buyer takes it, then that's what I'm going to order.
> ....


 
I saw that and it is a mini!  I thought that I might be interested too.  I emailed Bryan that night they first posted about it, but he didn't respond.  I don't know if he missed the email, but I thought it would be ok if someone else got it.

I wonder how stiff it is.  You know how I like a stiff one!!    Let me know what you find out about it as you go forward!!

I really don't understand what happens if you SO, but then don't take it.  I've seen the question asked several times, but it never gets an answer.  Does the orginal purchaser forfeit their deposit?


----------



## Longchamp

Yes forfeit deposit. I heard back from Bryan about the bag, and he said the buyer hasn't made up her mind yet, has until the end of the week.  

I asked him to send me pix, to see it and I think he will, but I promised I wouldn't post them.  but will send them to you.  

It will be stiffer than the peltro, but not as stiff as Tea Rame. I love the idea of either the armatura or the elephant armatura and it's a much better price than the other bags we were looking at. 

Do you remember those two colors?? 

here's the link...

Which one do you like better?

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...metallic-color-family-pics-only-246388-4.html

Here's Bryan descriptions of the colors


1. Original Armatura: more gunmetal, silver-esque, metallic sheen. 
2. Elephant Armatura: more subtle metallic sheen, almost pink-gold/ champagne-esque.


----------



## Bagladee

Here is my newest bag - just arrived this afternoon. DD thinks that it should be hers since it is her favorite color. She will be waiting a few years to get this one. I love the color!


----------



## EMMY

OH MY!!! DD is GROGEOUS!!!!!! Love that color too!!! DD has phenomenal taste just like her Mommy!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## sbelle

LC--  Here are the two together from the thread you referenced for me.











You know I want to say that I like the elephant the best, but I don't know.  They are both gorgeous.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee--dd is adorable!  I love the picture!  Your bag is nice too!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Yes forfeit deposit.





Then do still charge the new customer full price?  Seems like they really benefit then.


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> LC-- Here are the two together from the thread you referenced for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I want to say that I like the elephant the best, but I don't know. They are both gorgeous.


 
Love the color on the right!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Me too, that's the color the SO Cabat is in.  If that gal doesn't take it, then woo hoo, one of us are!!!  If she does, then I hear a SO calling us!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> Here is my newest bag - just arrived this afternoon. DD thinks that it should be hers since it is her favorite color. She will be waiting a few years to get this one. I love the color!


 
Wowzee, I think your bag is a beauty!!! But your DD is very pretty and very photogenic.  Love her jammies too!!  DD steals the show in this pix!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> LC-- Here are the two together from the thread you referenced for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I want to say that I like the elephant the best, but I don't know. They are both gorgeous.


 
Well for you, don't you think the elephant as you have the PO???

I love the elephant on the right, I can't believe I didn't think of that. Oh well.  The bag sitting in HI is the elephant.  NO pix yet, if I do I'll let you know!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Then do still charge the new customer full price? Seems like they really benefit then.


 
Hmm, maybe she gets some back since they have buyers salivating to purchase it.  But I know when I talked to him, he told me the deposit was nonrefundable.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Well for you, don't you think the elephant as you have the PO???
> 
> I love the elephant on the right, I can't believe I didn't think of that. Oh well. The bag sitting in HI is the elephant. NO pix yet, if I do I'll let you know!!!


 
lol-- I got my colors mixed up!  I thought the elephant armatura was on the left and the regular on the right.  It's the other way around?

I really don't know anything about the armatura....


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Hmm, maybe she gets some back since they have buyers salivating to purchase it. But I know when I talked to him, he told me the deposit was nonrefundable.


 
That makes sense that it would be non-refundable, otherwise people wouldn't think twice about cancelling.  But it seems unfair that they should make the extra money on the bag.  Isn't the deposit 50% of the cost?


----------



## Longchamp

Oh wowzee you are right, the right is regular Armatura and the left is the Elephant Armatura.   Yikes, I could see me messing up when I order too--that would be an expensive error.  

The bag in HI is the Armatura, the grey one on the right!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> That makes sense that it would be non-refundable, otherwise people wouldn't think twice about cancelling. But it seems unfair that they should make the extra money on the bag. Isn't the deposit 50% of the cost?


 
He told me 30% but that was about 6 mos ago, maybe it's changed.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> He told me 30% but that was about 6 mos ago, maybe it's changed.


 
That's what I was thinking.  I could fall in love with either one in a cabat.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> He told me 30% but that was about 6 mos ago, maybe it's changed.


 
You're probably right!  I am not up to speed in the world of SO's.  

Did you see the thread where there is now talk that they might do a SO tpf handbag?  Jburgh is talking with the SO coordinator about it.  Everybody is talking veneta right now.  Don't think I need another one.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I could fall in love with either one in a cabat.


 
I was far from the first one to email him, I would love to see the pix of it, but I'm fine w/ just SO myself,. I already spoke to him about it.

If it becomes available, please take it!!!

I have tried to like that bag--the Veneta, but I just can't. Not sure why, as I think it's a beautiful bag, clever design and easy to carry, but just not me.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I was far from the first one to email him, I would love to see the pix of it, but I'm fine w/ just SO myself,. I already spoke to him about it.
> 
> If it becomes available, please take it!!!
> 
> I have tried to like that bag--the Veneta, but I just can't. Not sure why, as I think it's a beautiful bag, clever design and easy to carry, but just not me.


 
I wasn't the first one either and he never even responded to my email!  Maybe I'll send him another note.  But I would be far down on the list by now.


Would you SO a mini or medium?  Was the cost comparable to what this one was?


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Me too, that's the color the SO Cabat is in. If that gal doesn't take it, then woo hoo, one of us are!!! If she does, then I hear a SO calling us!!!


 
So tell me - are you talking mini and what would a SO cost? What if there were more than one of us - would they give us a break?


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Wowzee, I think your bag is a beauty!!! But your DD is very pretty and very photogenic. Love her jammies too!! DD steals the show in this pix!!


 
Thank you *Longchamp*! DD loves to have her picture taken as does her twin brother. She insisted that he also pose with the bag, but DH forbid me from posting that one. I'll show it to his future wife some day - at least maybe he will have an appreciation for her bags - lol.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee....DD is a doll!!  Now, get her off of the internet...I get freaked out about that....and she is too cute.  I am wierd though...notice that I don't even have anything attached to my name?  I don't want people I don't know seeing my kids!  I am so weird....but in any event, she is a doll.

Now, as for the Bottega....hello....love that silvery grey color on the right...perfection....and love the bag.

Bagladee....like your purple bag...I like that bag unzipped...for some reason...very pretty color.

I am loving my Gucci Jackie....it is awesome...will post pics soon.  It is right p there with some of my favorite bags of all time...


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Bagladee....DD is a doll!! Now, get her off of the internet...I get freaked out about that....and she is too cute. I am wierd though...notice that I don't even have anything attached to my name? I don't want people I don't know seeing my kids! I am so weird....but in any event, she is a doll.
> 
> Now, as for the Bottega....hello....love that silvery grey color on the right...perfection....and love the bag.
> 
> Bagladee....like your purple bag...I like that bag unzipped...for some reason...very pretty color.
> 
> I am loving my Gucci Jackie....it is awesome...will post pics soon. It is right p there with some of my favorite bags of all time...


 
I like the bag unzipped too. For whatever reason, the pic I took of it that way didn't post because it was "too big". I did it the same way as the others so not sure what happened. And I had it facing the wrong way - JC logo didn't show. You would think after all these bags I would have the photo thing down - lol.

I knew you would love the Jackie and that yummy gray!!!!! So glad you did it!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> So tell me - are you talking mini and what would a SO cost? What if there were more than one of us - would they give us a break?


 
Based on what I've read I think a special order is usually 30% more than the original retail price would have been.  Lately they haven't been approving any special orders that aren't an upgrade in some way.  

The BV forum has done some group SO's (that I have not been part of ) and it appears to me there has not been a price break for a group order.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Now, get her off of the internet


 
dd is gorgeous, but I agree with above.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Based on what I've read I think a special order is usually 30% more than the original retail price would have been. Lately they haven't been approving any special orders that aren't an upgrade in some way.
> .


 
Yes and I'm not sure what the upgrade was on this particular bag in question.

Also thought Armatura, just like peltro was in the list of "colors no more."


----------



## Longchamp

Speaking of DD's, *ssc0619*--Did you suggest to your DD that she go to Loyola or Temple, so when her DM comes to visit she can go shopping? 

Or better yet, Universite Sorbonne?


----------



## jcoop

*Longchamp*, that Reveil bag looks nice to me---you gotta show us pics when you receive it!
*Bagladee*, that purple JC is so pretty--but like others have said, your dd is stealing the show on this one!  She is adorable!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> I have been thinking about this Reveil bag ever since I saw it on bagsnob--
> 
> http://www.bagsnob.com/2009/10/reveil_python_lux_bag.html
> 
> (I think I'm allowed to post this website--sorry if it's a no-no)
> 
> But wasn't sure I liked the military green.  Just found it in the matt brown w/ red undertones, should be here Friday


OMG....LC....I did not see this and I LOVE it....where do you find these bags?  I really like this one....great choice!


----------



## EMMY

I know it Longchamp...you are the bag scout QUEEN!!! You should open your own boutique...you have a keen eye my friend!!


----------



## sbelle

^^I second that!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Speaking of DD's, *ssc0619*--Did you suggest to your DD that she go to Loyola or Temple, so when her DM comes to visit she can go shopping?
> 
> Or better yet, Universite Sorbonne?


 
When we first started looking at colleges I told her the most important criteria to use when evaulating schools is "is it be a place that Mom would want to travel to?"  I am not sure I got through though.


----------



## Longchamp

I first saw the bag on Bag snob






Reveil website was no help, so looked at LuxCouture and said out of stock. Called them and they just got 3 bag in that day. The one I decided to take is the mat python..






And here are the other two, shiny brown python and the green.  I really liked all 3, was hard to decide. If interested, I don't know if they have the other two, but are getting more.












And I thought the price was pretty fair 1750.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> When we first started looking at colleges I told her the most important criteria to use when evaulating schools is "is it be a place that Mom would want to travel to?" I am not sure I got through though.


 
Hmm, this might be a case for bribery, like a nice used car for DD???


----------



## sbelle

Those Reveil python bags are beautiful--I like all of them.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I do too. Lux Couture keeps saying they are going to update their website. I also like the designer LAI and asked if she had any bags from her. She is local in NY, while Reveil is in Italy.  Here's the LAI tote:








Same price as the Reveil if I recall, if not, very close!


----------



## sbelle

^^That one is incredible too!  You really do find the best bags!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ I thought you'd like that one!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> I first saw the bag on Bag snob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveil website was no help, so looked at LuxCouture and said out of stock. Called them and they just got 3 bag in that day. The one I decided to take is the mat python..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the other two, shiny brown python and the green.  I really liked all 3, was hard to decide. If interested, I don't know if they have the other two, but are getting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought the price was pretty fair 1750.


I like the shiny brown one....very purty.


----------



## jcoop

^yep, the shiny brown is my pick as well


----------



## ryrybaby12

SSC and LC....what do you all think of the BV Corded Wave tote on the NM website?  Thoughts??  I think I like it....only $1960...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is the link:

http://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-bags/bottega-veneta-metallic-leather-tote.html


----------



## Longchamp

That's so not you my friend, IMO.  I'm not really liking the wide tote, but what I like least is the color.  I think you would get tired of it quickly.

Tell me what you're thinking.


----------



## Longchamp

My Reveil came today, that was sure quick.  Was gone all day, too tired to post pix . Promise to do it tomorrow. It's a lot of bag, as big as a Mahina XL. I'm keeping it, I like it, but not nearly as much as the python messenger I just got.

I'm so in love w/ the messenger. It was 1200 for the python messenger.

Going to a bmay trunk show in December in MI.  And I'm afraid what I might order when I'm there.

Anybody going to be around Birmingham MI Dec 10/11/12??--Bag trunk show, shopping, drinks---it would be fun.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> That's so not you my friend, IMO. I'm not really liking the wide tote, but what I like least is the color. I think you would get tired of it quickly.


 
I'm afraid I have to agree.  Maybe I would change my mind if I saw it irl, but I don't like it from the picture.  We can find you something else.


----------



## ryrybaby12

You both are right....too gold I think....it is more of a bronze color in real life, but rather large....

I found the Portobello (the one SSC has) in the grey...just ordered it as I went full circle with that bag...hopefully I love it in grey...cross your fingers!


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp--HYPERVENTILATING to see that python bag!!!! **pant-pant-pant**


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> I found the Portobello (the one SSC has) in the grey...just ordered it as I went full circle with that bag...hopefully I love it in grey...cross your fingers!


 
OH!!  I loved that grey one and went back and forth between grey and brown.  I haven't seen in irl, but the pictures looks so fabulous!  I hope you love it!


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--what did you ever decide on the grey Lanvin Gloria turnlock bag?  I am still loving that one.  I think you said Barneys had it.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Anybody going to be around Birmingham MI Dec 10/11/12??--Bag trunk show, shopping, drinks---it would be fun.


 
Wish I was!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *LC*--what did you ever decide on the grey Lanvin Gloria turnlock bag? I am still loving that one. I think you said Barneys had it.


 
Decided no, because going to wait on the YSL Scoop and see what that looks like.  Didn't want both, but doubt I'll be taking the Scoop.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Decided no, because going to wait on the YSL Scoop and see what that looks like. Didn't want both, but doubt I'll be taking the Scoop.


 
lol-- I love that bag!  But there's always another bag!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> lol-- I love that bag! But there's always another bag!


 
Oh I like the bag too, it's just the timing of when it will be available. Going to that trunk show on same day the YSL is suppose to be out.

Don't worry my friend, "You're always on my mind",---wasn't that some korny song???   I called him and asked to just put your name on it, and he said no, If I don't take it, will go to next person down on list.  So I'll say yes, hurry and post pix and you decide. Either send to you or back to store.  KWIM???


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Don't worry my friend, "You're always on my mind",---wasn't that some korny song??? I called him and asked to just put your name on it, and he said no, If I don't take it, will go to next person down on list. So I'll say yes, hurry and post pix and you decide. Either send to you or back to store. KWIM???


 
lol--he must think we are nuts (and he would be right)!  Thanks for going to bat for me!!!

And like I said, theoretically, I should be on the list since I called and talked to Oscar and gave him my information even before there was a list (I was the first one who had called about the bag)!  That's when he found out about the issue with the leather being wrong and having to get redone.  But, I have never heard another word from him and you told me that he had called you back to confirm that you still wanted to be on the list.

Just keep me posted on what you are doing and we'll go from there.  (And lol I am actually checking out a one of the red ones from NM!!)


----------



## Longchamp

Yes he did call me back and I said yes.


----------



## sbelle

Where is everybody??  It's Halloween and what better place to be than on tpf?

Btw, we got two college applications off !    I think I'm working harder than my daughter on all of this.  I hope I get in.


----------



## alouette

^ryry and I have little teeny ones so we were getting them ready for Halloween and wasn't on all night until late and by then, tpf was down!!

GL on your applications!  Fingers crossed and keep us posted.


----------



## sbelle

When tpf was down I went through withdrawal.  I don't think that is a good thing.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Where is everybody?? It's Halloween and what better place to be than on tpf?
> 
> Btw, we got two college applications off !  I think I'm working harder than my daughter on all of this. I hope I get in.


 
Woo Hoo on college applications. Hope you (she) gets in too!! Keep us posted.  I'm sure you're more excited than she is. 

Where did you decide was the best shopping (school) experience for the two of you?


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> ^ryry and I have little teeny ones so we were getting them ready for Halloween and wasn't on all night until late and by then, tpf was down!!
> 
> GL on your applications! Fingers crossed and keep us posted.


 
OMG, this has to be one of the funniest holidays w/ little ones. I LOVE to stay home and wait for trick or treaters. At 4:30 yesterday afternoon I got called into work.  I seriously started to sniffle as I had tons of candy, decorated the front porch and Mabel, and was ready to go. 

I told Mabel, "I have to go, no trick or treaters for us". She ran upstairs and hid under the bed.  And she struggles to get her 88 pounds underneath the bed. I wanted to crawl underneath too. 

So I took loads of candy to work, so I wouldn't be tempted!!! Don't worry I left some for me.


----------



## Bagladee

We had tons of trick or treaters and all so cute. DH stayed home and gave out candy, hot cider and mulled wine and I took the twins out. They had so much candy in their pumpkins that they could hardly carry them and actually asked to go home. They had a great time - storm trooper and sleeping beauty.

On another note.....BlueFly restocked again today. On a Sunday - cool!!!! I have three bags in my cart and am trying to resist.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Ah saw that too, but just emptied out cart, trying to be good too as have my sites on something else.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Woo Hoo on college applications. Hope you (she) gets in too!! Keep us posted. I'm sure you're more excited than she is.
> 
> Where did you decide was the best shopping (school) experience for the two of you?


 
lol-- neither of the two is a particularly good shopping experience!!  

But if you compare it to where I live we can make it work.  One school is an hour from Chicago.  I can stay in Chicago and just pop off to see her for a bit.  The other is in DC.  DC itself doesn't have great shopping, but you aren't so far from the Tyson's Corners area!

I am just happy that two are done and out the door and out of her hands!!  Of course we still have at least 4 more to go.  When I applied to college I applied to 3 schools.  Nowdays kids apply to 6- 10 each.  It's crazy, but you just don't have a good feel for what your chances are in getting into a particular school, so you have to put a lot of them out there.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^^ trying to be good too as have my sites on something else.


 

Inquiring minds want to know.  You know what I'm thinking about right now?  This Lanvin.  The one you used to want.


----------



## Longchamp

Pop over to YSL, posted a pix of the scoop in red. Do you like it?


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Pop over to YSL, posted a pix of the scoop in red. Do you like it?


 

I saw it !!  I do like it!!  I think you know I am looking for another color in that bag.  NM has a wine that they are getting for me to see.  Saw the BG dark brown.  It is a gorgeous color, but it is so dark that it looks like black until you hold it up to black.  

I just wrote this in the other thread but, I wouldn't be surprised if the bag in your picture is what NM is calling wine!!!  Nobody ever gets the colors right.


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


>


 

I want this one.
I want this one, but don't need it.
I want this one and don't care that I don't need it.
I want this one and don't care that I don't need it and don't care that y'all think I am nuts.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah if you're crazy then what does that say about the rest of us  :girlwhack:


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Agreed...and I like this bag too..is this Lanvin?   If it is, I tried one on at Barney's and remembered the lock being a bit annoying....so maybe I can help talk you out of it SSC??

We had a freaking blast last night...my son was SOO upset that we had to come home b/c his little brother needed to eat!!  My son turned 3 just a few days ago, and he was on FIRE for Halloween.  It was amazing.

We went as the Munsters...it was freaking HILARIOUS...and everyone knew.  My DH is tall, but he then added these Herman Munster boots that made him like 6'7"...he is already 6'1" so he looked VERY tall..and I did not have Lily's white dress, but rather a red and black number with black hair and white streaks.  I had to paint my face white, and had heavy eye liner and masacra (which is odd as I don't wear much make up normally).

My husband left early with my DS, and when I was looking for him some guy that I did not know asked me if I was looking for Herman...that is when I knew we looked the part.

DS had the little bolts coming out of his neck, as did his dad's (but poor DH's kept falling off)....my DS kept telling everyone he was Fwankentein...(that is how he would say it)..and would say "tik or tweet"....oh, it was heavenly.

I needless to say, had a great weekend with the kids...and winding down with a BIG glass of wine.....oh, ALOUETTE...where are YOU???

I did see all the lovely YSL and Pradas on bluefly...ordered a few already on Friday...but the YSL Easy in suede is something I really like...just not sure about the suede.

LC- sister...I am loving that Scoop you posted...where is that color available?  I just talked to my YSL SA...and I think they can find it too, but is it at any dept. stores or just the boutiques?  What are you thinking on that one?

I did NOT get that Bottega...very gold...don't know what I was thinking...my visitor is near and I get a little odd during that time of the month....:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Longchamp

OMG, how cute was that??? I bet those pix are priceless. Your son must have been in overdrive w/ the costume and the candy and all the excitement. 

Yes I see a tantrum brewing over little brother having to eat.  


I did NOT get that Bottega...very gold...don't know what I was thinking...my visitor is near and I get a little odd during that time of the month.... *roflmao!!!*


----------



## jcoop

*ryry*, sounds like you had a wonderful Halloween with your whole family!!!!  Seems like ages ago when my kids were little and we went out for Halloween!  We'd love to see pics, you know?!!!!

You have a grey porto coming?  The grey one is what really caught my eye to begin with.  I'm anxious to see what you think of it.  

So *Longchamp*, you left poor Mabel at home and had to go into work?  Shoot...I bet your porch looked very neat!


----------



## jcoop

*ssc*, i REALLY like that bag!  but i know you and you don't want an annoying lock!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LC---I thought the color you posted for the Scoop was brown- it is the wine....so funny.  I was talking to the YSL boutique this weekend and totally ordered this same color because they said it was "limited" and I wanted to see the wine...as to me, it sound beautiful.  Also, they told me that the "burnt orange" was still available??  Did you hear differently?

I will not keep this and the Chanel....(I hope)....I love this Scoop bag, but wanted it in red from the first time I saw it, but pomegr. color was too pinky red for me...let's see what happens.

When do you get yours?  I did ground shipping, so sure it will be a while....so wierd...we all like so many of the same bags.

Jcoop....what did you do for Halloween?  I am sure your family had fun too!!  Were you kids home or partying it up?

We went to a house full of young couples...they were sitting outside with their TV and firepit drinking beers and wine....DS asked if he could come in....I thought it was funny, and looked very inviting and fun....oh, to be single again!


----------



## jcoop

^I was home---spent a nice, very quiet and relaxing weekend with dh.  He left yesterday afternoon for out of town for a week.
My kids both live in town so we didn't see them that night.  DS did come out Saturday afternoon and dh cooked on the grill.  DD was working then so she couldn't come out.  She went to a costume party after work and I'm not for sure what ds ended up doing---probably a lil partying!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> *ssc*, i REALLY like that bag! but i know you and you don't want an annoying lock!


 
True, true, true.  I am going through a manic moment and I have 5-6 bags I really want!!!  Luckily college applications are keeping me busy.

I did order the scoop in wine too, but from NM.  Who knows what color it will actually be.  I think that's crazy because I already have it in black.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> I will not keep this and the Chanel


 
:lolots:


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> ^I was home---spent a nice, very quiet and relaxing weekend with dh. *He left yesterday afternoon for out of town for a week.*


 
I don't know about you, but I always like having a week on my own every now and then!!!


----------



## jcoop

I enjoy my "me" time too!


----------



## Longchamp

Hi Ryrybaby12, I got my wine from NM's also. The boutiques I called didn't have it. It was the E57th in NYC that tried to help me locate bags via their system and she  told me that "they" were not getting the burnt orange/cognac.  But I don't know if she just meant her specific boutique or all of YSL.

Seems weird though that YSL would distribute it to the department stores and not the boutiques if they were scheduled to get a shipment also.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Very odd indeed LC...as my SA found the wine in NYC and the burnt orange is there too.....WTF??


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Very odd indeed LC...as my SA found the wine in NYC and the burnt orange is there too.....WTF??


 
I think it is weird anyone would have the burnt orange yet because BG says there was a problem with the leather and that's why they still don't have them.  

I was also told that only 12 were made for the US--  6 for BG.  They didn't know where the other 6 were going, but it sounds like the boutiques.

You would think the SA would know about having the burnt orange, so it probably is there.


----------



## sbelle

Hey--didn't there used to be a thread for non-Ebay finds?  Well, doesn't really matter because I am posting it here.

Yoogi's Closet has this gaufre....

I think it's pretty!


----------



## Longchamp

That is a pretty bag, and I just got back from her site looking at it--it has some bad wear on the one corner, otherwise love the color. 

I got another call from 57th NYC YSL left on my voicemail as was looking for that RED Scoop. the red color that remains a mystery, but isn't the grenade. Anywhoo she said they are not receiving the burnt orange, but has a color she is calling tan/beige.  Do we know what this color looks like?

It's too late to  call her now, as they are closed, but wondered if anyone else knew?


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> So *Longchamp*, you left poor Mabel at home and had to go into work? Shoot...I bet your porch looked very neat!


 
I put Mable in an orange harness and took the time to stencil black cats/ghosts on it (well it only took me a second really), and she climbed under the bed w/ it on.

And the porch was nice, DH whined that I was "wasting my time, because you know they're going to call u in because you did all that."


----------



## Longchamp

Here's my new obessesion--Devi Kroell python Roman and envelope


----------



## Longchamp

Pix from website


----------



## sbelle

^pretty bags.  I've never seen the line in person.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I got another call from 57th NYC YSL left on my voicemail as was looking for that RED Scoop. the red color that remains a mystery, but isn't the grenade. Anywhoo she said they are not receiving the burnt orange, but has a color *she is calling tan/beige*. Do we know what this color looks like?


 
I've not seen anyone in YSL posting about this color.  I've only talked to BG and NM about the style, so I've only heard about the wine, black, dark brown, and burnt orange.  An interesting development......


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^I wonder what the heck color I am really getting now....these SAs have no clue sometime, and now I am nervous...maybe I got the mysterious red...


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^I wonder what the heck color I am really getting now....these SAs have no clue sometime, and now I am nervous...maybe I got the mysterious red...


 
No if they called it wine, think it's the color I posted, think you're okay!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Pix from website


Love.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Love.


 
What did you decide about the other exotic beauty?  I don't want it, but was hoping you would get it!!!


----------



## jcoop

*Lonchamp*, I like that green!  

Morning girls!  Beautiful day here in Texas. :sunnies  Not alot going on in my world.  Just the same ole same ole----pretty uneventful, but hey, I like that!  

I've been carrying my grey camera bag and just love it to pieces!   No bags, at the moment , that I'm dreaming about.  That usuallly doesn't last long though!  

*SSC*, tell me the 4-5 bags that you've been eyeing.  Get your vehicle fixed?

Oh, I do have a tad bit of news....I have doggie #3....a puppy was found starving in a cotton field...animal control was called...dh was there and just couldn't let the lil one go...so she's with us for now.  I'm not a puppy person either.  Wish me well.  I live in the country so I do have room so that is a plus.  

*ryry*, you thinking about an exotic???


----------



## Longchamp

HI Jcoop, what a nice cheery note.  And hello to you to my friend.

Oh that puppy will have a great life, thanks for the rescue.  But they are hard work as you mentioned, but that passes quickly.  Good luck and keep us updated. If you have time pix would be great.


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--

Congratulations on your new addition!!

I have totally lost my mind and am thinking about an otsrich Prada.  I was telling LC that I am alternating between saying...."Absolutely not.  It is crazy" to "YES, YES, YES!"

I also want that grey Lanvin that LC showed us.  

I just got the YSL scoop in red/wine because the black wasn't enough.  

And I there is a black maxi caviar Chanel frap with my name on it.


_WHERE is Mr. Financial Planner Man when I need him!!!?????_




Is that enough madness for you?  I've been using my '09 brown portobello this week and I had forgotten how much I love that.  Did you end up keeping yours (you did get it, right?)


----------



## jcoop

ssc0619 said:


> And I there is a black maxi caviar Chanel frap with my name on it.


 
^^^^Oh, you NEED that maxi flap!!! I love mine so much!

Yes, I did keep my porto and YES I really do like it and so glad I kept her!
The Prada Ostrich and that Lanvin both would be great bags, imo.


----------



## Bagladee

*ssc0619* you are on a serious roll along with our *ryry*!!! I'm glad that you and* jcoop* kept your brown portobellos. I kept mine as well and love it. It really looks pretty in the sunlight. I'm being good right now. After I bought my last bag - purple JC marla, I realized that made 40 bags purchased and kept since the first of the year. That is crazy. That means most bags won't see much more than a week of sunlight. I seriously need to adopt *Longchamp's* one-in / one-out rule. I had a Gucci Secret tote in my BF cart this morning but had to take the twins to preschool and lost it. I guess the purse gods are trying to tell me something.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> That means most bags won't see much more than a week of sunlight.


 
I am with you!!  I'm thinking about the Prada ostrich and with everything I have it wouldn't see the rotation very often--for that price you would want to feel like you would use it!


I'm glad you kept your portobello too!  I love that bag!



Bagladee said:


> I had a Gucci Secret tote in my BF cart this morning but had to take the twins to preschool and lost it. *I guess the purse gods are trying to tell me something*.



Sometimes they save us from ourselves!!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> I am with you!! I'm thinking about the Prada ostrich and with everything I have it wouldn't see the rotation very often--for that price you would want to feel like you would use it!
> 
> 
> I'm glad you kept your portobello too! I love that bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they save us from ourselves!!


 
I hope you get the ostrich so that we can all drool over her! Those bag gods decided to smile on me afterall  I have a "Secret" coming my way.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh no SSC...I love the Prada Ostrich too!!!

Bagladee...come clean sister....tell us about #41 please...

LC- I am still loving the Prada Ostrich...just seems crazy.

Jcoop.....I LOVE PUPPIES!!  Please take pics...so jealous.  

Have a great night all....still waiting on Portobello and Scoop......


----------



## EMMY

*Bagladee* LMAO!!!!!!!!! 40 bags?!??! OMG I have to budget out time to swap the 15 that I rotate in and out...!!!! I can't imagine trying to love 40 bags equally!!! You are the Prada Goddess!!!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> OMG I have to budget out time to swap the 15 that I rotate in and out...!!!!


 
Emmy, I so totally agree!  I think beside the financial burden of purchasing all of these bags, there is the burden of owning them --organizing them, making sure they are stored properly, and making sure they acutally make it into the rotation!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  I am with LC...one in and one out.  I sold a ton of bags recently, so eventhough it appears I am buying a lot....it is "replacement"....I can't have more than 10 bags in my closet (not including clutches) or I get confused and forget about them....

Speaking of....I did NOT like any of the bag I got from Bluefly...so bummed.  The Prada clutch I got was a huge more like "day" clutch...the little pouch I got that was Tessuto with a bow on it was too small...(the bow took up the entire bag pretty much)- and the Tod's bag looked like an old lady's bag....

SO- the Chanel or the YSL or both better be awesome...based on your pics S-I will LOVE both of them.  Excited to see Porto in grey!


----------



## jcoop

*ryry*, I believe the 2 bags you have coming will make AWESOME additions to your collection!  Let me know when you get 'em!  I'd def take the porto in grey!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^ I am with LC...one in and one out. I sold a ton of bags recently, so eventhough it appears I am buying a lot....it is "replacement"....I can't have more than 10 bags in my closet (not including clutches) or I get confused and forget about them....
> 
> Speaking of....I did NOT like any of the bag I got from Bluefly...so bummed. The Prada clutch I got was a huge more like "day" clutch...the little pouch I got that was Tessuto with a bow on it was too small...(the bow took up the entire bag pretty much)- and the Tod's bag looked like an old lady's bag....
> 
> SO- the Chanel or the YSL or both better be awesome...based on your pics S-I will LOVE both of them. Excited to see Porto in grey!


 
I'm waiting on my YSL Scoop too, but I think either way, we're okay. I love ssc's red, think it's the Marie Claire red, no pink---which is what I didn't like about the grenade or pomegranate.  Or if it's the dark purple color, that will be great too.

Sorry about your BF bags, but sounds like you did the right thing. 

Maybe it's me, but I like that I paired down, not down to 10, wish I was!!!

Otherwise they wouldn't get out much and then I say,,,why do I keep this bag if I keep going to other bags???


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> *ssc0619* you are on a serious roll along with our *ryry*!!! I'm glad that you and* jcoop* kept your brown portobellos. I kept mine as well and love it. It really looks pretty in the sunlight. I'm being good right now. After I bought my last bag - purple JC marla, I realized that made 40 bags purchased and kept since the first of the year. That is crazy. That means most bags won't see much more than a week of sunlight. I seriously need to adopt *Longchamp's* one-in / one-out rule. I had a Gucci Secret tote in my BF cart this morning but had to take the twins to preschool and lost it. I guess the purse gods are trying to tell me something.


 
Don't feel bad bagladee, the one in, one out rule took me a long time to adopt.  But since I wasn't carrying some bags, EVER, had to sell them in my mind.  And this is going to sound real weird, actually sicko--since my sister owned a boutique for years, and I worked there once in awhile, I HATED RETURNS.  

Oh I return some when I open up the box and say, "Oh lordy, must have been high, when I thought I liked this",  but some I keep.  But I've stopped that weird behaviour, and am much more judicious about what I buy now.  Still look at a ton of stuff. I could make a FT job out of searching online stores, websites, ebay, consignors for bags.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Don't feel bad bagladee, the one in, one out rule took me a long time to adopt. But since I wasn't carrying some bags, EVER, had to sell them in my mind. And this is going to sound real weird, actually sicko--since my sister owned a boutique for years, and I worked there once in awhile, I HATED RETURNS.
> 
> Oh I return some when I open up the box and say, "Oh lordy, must have been high, when I thought I liked this", but some I keep. But I've stopped that weird behaviour, and am much more judicious about what I buy now. Still look at a ton of stuff. I could make a FT job out of searching online stores, websites, ebay, consignors for bags.


 
Yup - getting hold of this obsession is going to be a work in process. I am going to sell all of my pre-2009 bags since I have not touched one of them in 2009. One was a gift from DH and so I think I will keep that one. Since they are Coach, RM, MK, Lockheart and Dooney I don't think they will fetch much, but it will make more room in my closet.

I hate returns too. I have only done a return when the bag was defective or in the case of the Muse II, when there was something about the bag that I knew I wouldn't get used th and I did return a bag to Nordstrom that I got a ton cheaper on BF.  And I have done an exchange, but for the most part, when I buy a bag it is because it is one that I have put a lot of thought into and I know I will love it. I really only have one bag in my closet that I am not totally 100% in love with. And even that one I really wouldn't want to get rid of.

I ordered the beautiful Gucci Secret tote from BF yesterday and have the bamboo bar from their cruise collection on preorder, so I really don't think I will shop the end of year sales. Until I am ready to sell something from my closet, I need to practice some self-control. OMG - am I really saying this???


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Love you L...and we all go through the same thing with bags etc...that is why we are all friends!  I have been on a role for returns lately, as I am unhappy or not seen them in real life.

Case in point....so, I get a call today from NM SA....they sent me the WRONG porto....yep...sent it to me in black. So, this is just not my week for bags....and I have no problem sending them back...and I worked retail and college and "hate" returns, but I am also a realist and if it the wrong item, or it is fugly (like the Tod's bag I got)...then return is what I do.  Not ashamed.  I spend a lot of money and not afraid to return every now and then.

I think all of my mishaps are a sign...to be done with bags....for a while.  I just at least pray that the YSL is cute.....and not the wrong color...


----------



## Longchamp

Hey A, My bag didn't come today, well I'm not at home right now, but I hear it didn't. I'm hoping we love it. I really like ssc's so won't be unhappy if we get a darker wine or hers.

But hey, after my rant about bag buying.....I just put my name on the blue Paris Biarritz coming out next week for Chanel. I hear it's really dark blue, almost purple blue (but who can believe these colors anymore???), and the boutiques are not getting it, only Saks.  I love that bag, had it in black once and sold it and it's one bag I'm sorry I sold. It's great in the summer for running around, just a fun simple bag.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^Love you L...and we all go through the same thing with bags etc...that is why we are all friends! I have been on a role for returns lately, as I am unhappy or not seen them in real life.
> 
> Case in point....so, I get a call today from NM SA....they sent me the WRONG porto....yep...sent it to me in black. So, this is just not my week for bags....and I have no problem sending them back...and I worked retail and college and "hate" returns, but I am also a realist and if it the wrong item, or it is fugly (like the Tod's bag I got)...then return is what I do. Not ashamed. I spend a lot of money and not afraid to return every now and then.
> 
> I think all of my mishaps are a sign...to be done with bags....for a while. I just at least pray that the YSL is cute.....and not the wrong color...


 
I love that word - FUGLY.

I can't believe they sent you a black bag. They ought to send you the gray - OVERNIGHT at their expese. I'm so sorry that the BF stuff didn't work out. That is so irritating when you are waiting in great anticipation for a bag to arrive and then it comes and it is not what you thought it would be. Major disappointment! Hopefully you will have that beautiful YSL flap in your hands soon.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Hey A, My bag didn't come today, well I'm not at home right now, but I hear it didn't. I'm hoping we love it. I really like ssc's so won't be unhappy if we get a darker wine or hers.
> 
> But hey, after my rant about bag buying.....I just put my name on the blue Paris Biarritz coming out next week for Chanel. I hear it's really dark blue, almost purple blue (but who can believe these colors anymore???), and the boutiques are not getting it, only Saks.  I love that bag, had it in black once and sold it and it's one bag I'm sorry I sold. It's great in the summer for running around, just a fun simple bag.


Saw it at Saks...and agree that is is beautiful!  I debated it as well...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee said:


> I love that word - FUGLY.
> 
> I can't believe they sent you a black bag. They ought to send you the gray - OVERNIGHT at their expese. I'm so sorry that the BF stuff didn't work out. That is so irritating when you are waiting in great anticipation for a bag to arrive and then it comes and it is not what you thought it would be. Major disappointment! Hopefully you will have that beautiful YSL flap in your hands soon.


They don't have the grey anymore...I am SO freaking pissed!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> They don't have the grey anymore...I am SO freaking pissed!


 
Oooohhhh - I would be more than pissed! Wonder if they knew all along that they didn't have the gray. I think half of the times these SAs are the real reasons for all of the returns - talking people into "taking both", "that is totally YOU" and "oops" sending the wrong color. I will ask Ryan the next time I see him if he knows of any.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^That would be great...thank you!


----------



## chic02latz

hello prada girls!!! i really, really miss you all!!! i have been very busy at work. i think it almost took a toll on me... i've had less than 8 hours of sleep total this week. let's just say i've thought of quitting during the day, but i don't want to do anything stupid. i'll sleep on it and think about it over tomorrow... 

well, let's talk about bag. i only skimmed the last few pages, but you all have gone mad on bags, which is nothing new... lol!

*Bagladee* - 40 bags this year???! 

i need to adopt 1 in 1 out rule too!! but i haven't been buying too many bags lately. i did pick up a couple little things from chanel. i need all your honest opinion on the navy blue WOC please... will post pics on the chanel subforum too...


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOVE the WOC!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> They don't have the grey anymore...I am SO freaking pissed!


 
I'd be pissed too, esp. if I think they did it knowing I wanted the grey. It would be last time s/he sold me a bag.


----------



## Longchamp

chic02latz said:


> hello prada girls!!! i really, really miss you all!!! i have been very busy at work. i think it almost took a toll on me... i've had less than 8 hours of sleep total this week. let's just say i've thought of quitting during the day, but i don't want to do anything stupid. i'll sleep on it and think about it over tomorrow...
> ...


 
OMG, love that color of wallet on a chain.  Congrats *Chic* and we miss you.

I hate to read what's going on w/ work and you and no sleep.  Please rethink about looking for a new job or try talking to your boss. I can't believe he wants his employee to perform w/ such little needed rest/sleep.

All I can say is I hope you are making tons of moola for the sacrifices and stress you are putting your body through.  Stay well--  You aren't going to have any strength for your immune system to assist you w/ a viral infection.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Saw it at Saks...and agree that is is beautiful! I debated it as well...


 
Well again my friend... if you give it the okay, I know it's good 

Another bag purchased not seen IRL, hate to do that. Just saw pix and loved it.


----------



## Longchamp

Love the new avatars *Jill and Bagladee*


----------



## EMMY

^ yes I noticed that too..just too freaking adorable!!


----------



## EMMY

*Chic*..I love your WOC as well..that color is amazing..!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Thank you *Longchamp* and* EMMY*. Love the WOC chic! Talk to your boss - it is not healthy to be in a job like this.


----------



## Longchamp

My YSL came today--woo hoo SSC0619  think we're bag twins. So much for color representation from SA photos.












I think we're going to have a triplet w/ ryrybaby


----------



## sbelle

^^When I got your PM I actually thought that it would be a different color. YEA!!  Bag twins!!

 Do you like the color?  I am definitely keeping mine.

What about how it feels?  Do you think you'll like carrying it?  

I tell you there are times when I just hold mine on my lap and pet it.  I love when we go to the movies and I have it on my lap for several hours!!  Only at tpf would I admit that.


----------



## Longchamp

OMG,  ROFL over here!!!!

Yes I love it.  But have to admit, do have slight qualms about the leather, but I just adore the color and will have to get used to the opening.  I like hand held bags, so that's no problem  

 I love this bag, thanks for sharing how much you like it. If you remember when I first saw it, didn't like it.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay...triplets it is!  I am not sure about the opening yet...it is tiny, but the bag is nice and smooshy and the color is really pretty!!!  I just can't see much in it because the opening is small but like the pockets etc...and the suede under the flap!


----------



## Beach Bum

god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED one of these YSL bags..sigh....going to Aruba week after next and TRYING to be good...LOL!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ The black bag is pretty too Jill, and I know as of today the 57th street store had one.


----------



## alouette

ssc0619 said:


> ^^When I got your PM I actually thought that it would be a different color. YEA!! Bag twins!!
> 
> Do you like the color? I am definitely keeping mine.
> 
> What about how it feels? Do you think you'll like carrying it?
> 
> *I tell you there are times when I just hold mine on my lap and pet it. I love when we go to the movies and I have it on my lap for several hours!! Only at tpf would I admit that*.


 
  I was LITERALLY lol when I read that statement b/c I sooo understand what you mean!  Rarely do we get the chance to watch a movie but there's a lot of petting going on in the dark theatre and it's not w/ DH!!!!!

LOVE LOVE that red color on y'all's Scoop bags...jealous! 

*LC* - I see your backdrop is a white towel for your pics. Smart thinking woman! 

*chic* - Awwww girl, don't work yourself to the bone!!!  Work is not worth it...nothing is worth getting run down (except for kids but you'll get there lol).  Although I must admit you made a great choice spending your hard earned $ on that stunning blue woc!!!!  Keep!

Anyone in the mood for a lil' bag porn??  I got a shipment from both Saks and bluefly today!!!


----------



## alouette

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay...triplets it is! I am not sure about the opening yet...it is tiny, but the bag is nice and smooshy and the color is really pretty!!! I just can't see much in it because the opening is small but like the pockets etc...and the suede under the flap!


 

A!!  Did your Scoop arrive???? 

Well?


----------



## sbelle

Bag porn, bag porn, bag porn!!!!!


----------



## alouette

Here we go, short and sweet:

A couple of things from saks.com.  Juicy Couture Ravi flats, love the studs on the heel.  They add a little zing and they're very comfy although I have to exchange for a size up.

Next is black Michele Inez hobo! Holy s#it!  This bag is awesome!!!!   I LOVE the studs, zipper details, and the woven braid handle. Leather is thick, chewy, and soft. Two thumbs up to Michele for making edgy yet classic looking bags.  I'm anxious to see how it wears, taking it for a test drive tomorrow.

More pics to come..........


----------



## alouette

more pics of the Michele hobo...

Also, wanted to throw in a pic of my black vitello daino hobo, nothing special but beter late than never. 

Also, my adorable owl pendant and cameo statement ring.  I have a soft spot for owl jewelry so I add yet another necklace.


----------



## alouette

And last but not least, a bluefly purchase:

Gauffre hobo, so soft and supple!!!  In a gorgeous coffee color, it's richer and darker than the second pic.  Makes me weak in the knees!!!!!!!!!!! 

Think I'm done.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Famous last words....loving the Michele bag!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love the shoes too...and look at the fun jewelry girly...yes, I got the Scoop.

Also- have the Prada Aviator in black and brown suede in my cart...what do you think??


----------



## alouette

^^so flippin' weird.....yet again A, we had the same bag in our bf cart.  I had a black in my cart also.  LOVE it but decided against it due to its size, too overwhelming for me.

I love the black w/ the gold details.  Brown is very rich looking too but you know my opinion on suede.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Check your email...there is one other that I sent you....you loving the Prada too missy?  Send me mail....Michele is now in my box too...because that thing reminds me a little of the Givenchy too!!  Great bag, huh?


----------



## Longchamp

Wow, I love everything you got Alouette, just everything. I'm not familiar w/ Michele Inez, but LOVES that bag, and of course your two Prada's are TDF.

Did you get all that from BF??? OOps I see you got the Inez from Saks, going to have to check her out as really like that bag.

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## sbelle

I couldn't stay last night -- it's hard for us East Coasters to keep with y'all on the West Coast!  

Alouette--love all your goodies!!  I haven't ever seen M. Inez bags irl.  Now I'll be looking!


----------



## sbelle

Need y'all to say a little prayer for dd about 11 am east coast time. Her soccer team is playing in a championship game. 

In a game earlier this week she got a concussion and she is playing today against doctor's advice. I am against it, but dh and dd have decided that she's playing. She is going to be wearing this head gear called "full 90" which is designed to absorb impact when heading the ball.   She is one who heads the ball a lot, so obviously that is a concern.

She is a starter and typically plays the whole game. Thank goodness it does not sound like the coach is going to start her.

Please don't tell me any of the potential issues -- believe me, I know them all. Just say a little prayer and keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## jcoop

^you got it, ssc


----------



## jcoop

Wow, *Alouette*!!!  Love all your new goodies!  Especially loving the owl necklace (just read an awesome book about an owl btw!), cameo ring, jc flats and that tdf gaufre!!!  Love your taste!


----------



## ryrybaby12

SSC-thinking about your DD right now...will pray for her!


----------



## alouette

Thx guys for all the nice comments! I didn't know Michele also delved into the handbag world.  Ryry told me so I did some research on her bag line and it's been positive thus far. It was only 346.50 on sale so I couldn't resist and nice "edgy" hobo.  I'm a sucker for those.

ssc0619 - saying a prayer for your DD and fam.  Keep us posted on what transpires plz.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^So- can I copy you...I like it too....  We have the same taste...we need to just start switching bags with each other...


----------



## alouette

^LOL.  Yes, one of us buys one bag and then we switch them out every other month.  Sounds like an ideal plan.

I almost was your bag twin w/ the fumo tessuto gauffre tote but another tpf'er beat me to it!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks ladies for your thoughts and prayers!!!  

They must have helped because dd came through the game unscathed!  The coach didn't really play her much, which is a blessing as far as I'm concerned.  She played about 20 minutes of a 80 minute game. Normally she plays the whole time.

She said her head really hurt, but was mad the coach didn't play her more.  KIDS!  I am thankful that he didn't use her much, she really shouldn't be playing.

The other news is they won their division and are now moving into state playoffs!


----------



## jcoop

^


----------



## alouette

ssc0619 said:


> Thanks ladies for your thoughts and prayers!!!
> 
> They must have helped because dd came through the game unscathed! The coach didn't really play her much, which is a blessing as far as I'm concerned. She played about 20 minutes of a 80 minute game. Normally she plays the whole time.
> 
> She said her head really hurt, but was mad the coach didn't play her more. KIDS! I am thankful that he didn't use her much, she really shouldn't be playing.
> 
> The other news is they won their division and are now moving into state playoffs!


 

Yay!!!!!! Great news S!  I'm so happy she was ok and boy she has tenacity eh?  You raised her very well!  Kudos to both of you!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Thanks ladies for your thoughts and prayers!!!
> 
> They must have helped because dd came through the game unscathed! The coach didn't really play her much, which is a blessing as far as I'm concerned. She played about 20 minutes of a 80 minute game. Normally she plays the whole time.
> 
> She said her head really hurt, but was mad the coach didn't play her more. KIDS! I am thankful that he didn't use her much, she really shouldn't be playing.
> 
> The other news is they won their division and are now moving into state playoffs!


 
Woo Hoo, you must be a proud Mom!! And she should be okay. 

Let us know how the team does in state playoffs!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^So- can I copy you...I like it too.... We have the same taste...we need to just start switching bags with each other...


 
Hey friend, what do you think about the YSL. I love, just adore the color, but the handle...it's going to need conditioner on it quite often I'm guessing to keep it  from cracking.

*SSC0619--*Do you put conditioner on yours?  Are you afraid of it cracking??


----------



## EMMY

Alouette Love your loot!!! You've been busy girlfriend!! Owl jewlery--very interesting..now I'll have to keep my eye out for you..I don't think I've ever even SEEN owl jewelry..watch..now I'll see it all the time!


----------



## Longchamp

Woo Hoo, it's Emmy.  We miss you!! How's that Chanel Cabas my friend. See there's another one.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *SSC0619--*Do you put conditioner on yours? Are you afraid of it cracking??


 
lol--it never even occured to me that it might crack!!  I am not a big maintenance person, so I guess I'll be the guinea pig for what happens when you do nothing!!


----------



## alouette

EMMY said:


> Alouette Love your loot!!! You've been busy girlfriend!! Owl jewlery--very interesting..now I'll have to keep my eye out for you..I don't think I've ever even SEEN owl jewelry..watch..now I'll see it all the time!


 

 Sale season does it to me for some reason but I'm buying inexpensive pieces now (lol).  Yea, I like to collect owl jewelry but can't really wear it since I'm with DS and he breaks EVERYTHING.

If you're ever in AZ and you see a short dark haired gal wearing this necklace, run up and give me a tpf hug, lol!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey SSC-Congrats to you and dd on an awesome win, and I am glad that she had to take it easy.....I am sure you are happy.

LC and SCC- I am still not loving the opening of the YSL....what do y'all think?  Did not even think of the handle....but the bag is pretty....

The Chanel Black Porto will be returned at NM tomorrow....I am still upset about that, and tried to like the black...honestly, wondering if it is even worth it now.

BTW...what do you all think of the Noce Gauffre Prada...2006??


----------



## Longchamp

Have the Noce and it's one of PP's new bag's that she posted. It's a beauty!!

Keeping the YSL as just love the color and will have to deal w/ the opening, it's reason I didn't like the bag when I first saw it .... but like it too much now, just an elegant  beauty I think.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  I agree...it is an elegant beauty and I love the color...just need to get used to the opening...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Did I mention how much I still love my Gucci Jackie and my Gaufre Prada...the one in Fumo that some of us have....LOVE IT.


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> BTW...what do you all think of the Noce Gauffre Prada...2006??


 
^OMG I LOVE that bag!! PP has the smaller version ... I have already offered my soul to the devil for it--to no avail lol!  Do you AND Longchamp have this bag!? The smaller or larger size? Gawd..I wish PRada would re-release that whole year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> Did I mention how much I still love my Gucci Jackie and my Gaufre Prada...the one in Fumo that some of us have....LOVE IT.


 

^ Great minds think alike girlfriend!!! ..still in love with mine too..


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^ I agree...it is an elegant beauty and I love the color...just need to get used to the opening...


 
*LC *and *ryry*--the opening does not bother me in the least and it as the thing that bothered me the most when thinking about it.  

I do use a purse organizer and thought it would drive me batty since it does not fit in without turning it sideways...see pic








But, I just turn it sideways to put it in and pull it out.  The items that I need most frequently from the bag are my phone, keys, and wallet.  The phone and keys go in the front pocket.  The wallet goes in the purse organizer and when I need it I don't pull the whole organizer out, just reach in and grab the wallet.  I don't ever put anything loose into the bag.


----------



## Longchamp

I agree, don't put things loose either, well I use pouches but very similar. No worries, I loves the bag and keeping it. In love w/ the color so much!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

SSC- love you...you make me laugh with all your pics and ideas!  This bag is beautiful and like LC said, the color is awesome.

Emmy- did you also get a Chanel cabas?  Did I read that or was that my imagination?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Need advice ladies....

Getting the Chanel Cabas....which color though...bronze or black?  I am torn...both awesome.

Also, I purchased something special...that I will share when I get it at week's end!  I so need to take pics of my bags...I just don't have the time right now...


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Also, I purchased something special...that I will share when I get it at week's end!


 
OH!!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Need advice ladies....
> 
> Getting the Chanel Cabas....which color though...bronze or black? I am torn...both awesome.
> 
> Also, I purchased something special...that I will share when I get it at week's end! I so need to take pics of my bags...I just don't have the time right now...


 
Girl, you know I think you need something in the bronze! And what else did you get missy???


----------



## Bagladee

Here is my newest great deal from BF. A Gucci sand GG Secret with dark brown box leather and croc. The flap will be a pain but the bag is so gorgeous I will just have to get used to it. Kind of like the opening to your YSL bags. The color and leathers are so beautiful we just deal with the little imperfection - ie the openings.


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> And last but not least, a bluefly purchase:
> 
> Gauffre hobo, so soft and supple!!! In a gorgeous coffee color, it's richer and darker than the second pic. Makes me weak in the knees!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Think I'm done.


 
A - Love all of your new purchases. The hobo gauffre is really pretty. The shoes are cute - I'm a lover of studds these days.


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Thanks ladies for your thoughts and prayers!!!
> 
> They must have helped because dd came through the game unscathed! The coach didn't really play her much, which is a blessing as far as I'm concerned. She played about 20 minutes of a 80 minute game. Normally she plays the whole time.
> 
> She said her head really hurt, but was mad the coach didn't play her more. KIDS! I am thankful that he didn't use her much, she really shouldn't be playing.
> 
> The other news is they won their division and are now moving into state playoffs!


 
So glad that all worked out for DD. Thank God she has a coach that was really looking out for her instead of thinking only of the game! I have known both kinds in my day. Sad, but true.


----------



## alouette

So pretty L!!!  You're on a Gucci as of late, lol!  Ah yes, it's the equivalent to wearing high heels sometimes even though we might break out necks!


----------



## Charmed05

Gorgeous Gucci Bagladee!


----------



## Bagladee

Thanks *Alouette* and *Charmed05*. Yes, have been on a bit of a Gucci roll. I have one on preorder from Cruise and then another up my sleeve that I have been chasing for a while. I think sale time will be quiet on my end cuz I'm feeling like I have everything I want for now. I know - famous last words......


----------



## alouette

I wonder if we will see less bags on sale than last year due to lowered inventory.  I was reading in another thread that per a tpf'er's SA, no designer shoes will be on sale for that exact reason.  That might be a good thing for my wallet.  I think it's good to have a quiet time to regroup, so to speak. 

Oh yes, famous last words for us all!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Wow *bagladee*, love your new Gucci.  It's beautiful, and love all the detailing.

Okay *ryrybaby* spill the beans, what's up your sleeve???


----------



## ryrybaby12

L- LOVE the Secret Gucci bag.....melting over here in AZ...not because of the weather being hot, but because of your bag...just awesome.  Are you going to tuck the flap in like a Birkin?  I will admist this now....I will get a Birkin by my 40th....5 years from now.  I keep eyeing but SO expensive.  This bag is awesome and remind me of one a little....except for the GG etc,,,

Nice one L-no shock there though...

So, I have something Bronze coming my way.....finally!  AND, my other surprise was a Noce Gaufre, but I found out it was only handheld so I decided against it.

I have bought a few jewelry pieces, and after bronze....willl need to be good..but in Vegas for work on Wednesday and Thursday and staying at Wynn....uh oh.


----------



## Bagladee

That would be fun!!!! Just think how much trouble the two of us could get into in Vegas!!! I just got my Prada Christmas book and I am drooling over some of the little keychains. I ordered another bag today - one that I have been hunting for for almost a year. That is all that I will say until I have her in my hot little hands. Then I have the Gucci on preorder and so I think I am set. I have no great desire to hit the sales. And I think that is a good thing since I should be shopping for everyone else on my list at that time!!! I love Christmas!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Wow *bagladee*, love your new Gucci. It's beautiful, and love all the detailing.
> 
> Okay *ryrybaby* spill the beans, what's up your sleeve???


 
Thanks *Longchamp*! She is so gorgeous and well made. Love her!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee said:


> That would be fun!!!! Just think how much trouble the two of us could get into in Vegas!!! I just got my Prada Christmas book and I am drooling over some of the little keychains. I ordered another bag today - one that I have been hunting for for almost a year. That is all that I will say until I have her in my hot little hands. Then I have the Gucci on preorder and so I think I am set. I have no great desire to hit the sales. And I think that is a good thing since I should be shopping for everyone else on my list at that time!!! I love Christmas!!!!


Black Biker Ramona??  We should start betting bags on who gets this right  Just kidding!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> SSC- love you...you make me laugh with all your pics and ideas! This bag is beautiful and like LC said, the color is awesome.
> 
> Emmy- did you also get a Chanel cabas? Did I read that or was that my imagination?


 
I have the Cabas..I bought one back in the spring..it's black and HOT!! Are you getting one? OMG bronze is my DREAM color lol!!! I have always LOVED that color!!! Did you get one? Fess up girlfriend...I'm living precariuosly through you guys right now...just had to send DS $$--her x isn't paying child support..hasn't since JANUARY..


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Black Biker Ramona?? We should start betting bags on who gets this right Just kidding!


 
Nope - not black. I just bought the black jackie, black guccissima icon bit shoulder bag and the black Nuti ostrich bag. The bag I ordered comes in black but I chose another color. If you can't guess, do I get your new bronze beauty???


----------



## ryrybaby12

No, no bronze beauty for you missy...you have another bronze beauty that I may need one day.  What bag??  Please, please share!!  I so need to take pics of my recent bags and jewelry!!

Yes Emmy....I bought the Cabas in Bronze!!  I am SOOO excited to see it and think it will be quite versatile.  My SA at NM had one (her own) and I fell over in love!  So, I have seen it, and can't wait to get mine for me!!  I loved it so much, I actually have considered the black too....can you believe that?  Ugh....let's see what I think of the bronze first....(thanks Bagladee).

So, will post soon!!!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> L- LOVE the Secret Gucci bag.....melting over here in AZ...not because of the weather being hot, but because of your bag...just awesome. Are you going to tuck the flap in like a Birkin? I will admist this now....I will get a Birkin by my 40th....5 years from now. I keep eyeing but SO expensive. This bag is awesome and remind me of one a little....except for the GG etc,,,
> 
> Nice one L-no shock there though...
> 
> So, I have something Bronze coming my way.....finally! AND, my other surprise was a Noce Gaufre, but I found out it was only handheld so I decided against it.
> 
> I have bought a few jewelry pieces, and after bronze....willl need to be good..but in Vegas for work on Wednesday and Thursday and staying at Wynn....uh oh.


 
 OH you LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Please please please please post pics of the bronze beauty!!! Ugh--green w/ envy my friend!! Congrats!! When will she be arriving?


----------



## Longchamp

Quiet here, hi all.  The black YSL Scoop is up on Saks website if anyone interested.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1257996664515&ev19=1:8


----------



## sbelle

^^Get it while you can!


----------



## Bagladee

It is really hard to know what to believe but I know someone who works in marketing at a large department store and was told this particular bag will be on sale - they all bought tons of them (in black and wine). Apparently the buyers all went on what economists were saying and over-purchased for fourth quarter sales and there will "be a ton of options" at the sales in November and December. As a marketing ploy, they have tried to "stage" a shortage. You might want to hang on to your receipts for awhile to see what happens. I know my SA would price adjust, but not all do. I heard this yesterday.


----------



## sbelle

^^I agree that it is hard to know what to believe.  One thing I have noticed is how NM and Saks are running promotions every other week.   That's got to be a sign that things aren't going well.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^ Exactly on both points.  I was in Vegas-stayed at the Encore and the Wynn and Encore were SOO quiet in comparison to how it usually is.  

I was really irritated when I walked into Saks and looked at a Dior 61 tote, and the SA said it was a "limited edition"- I wanted to puke.  I told her that remark was a turn off to me because everytime a sales associate says that, I find a bunch of them, and then they are on sale-I think she does not like me now- and I could care less because her ploy was to reel me in....not cool or subtle.

My local Saks SA laughed when I told him as he knows how those buzz words drive me to drink!

Interesting perspective on the info Bagladee....should be an interesting sales year....


----------



## Beach Bum

Isn't ysl having a sale soon?


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Yes I read that somewhere too, but when I talked to 3 different SA's at two different YSL boutiques, they didn't know when or what would go on sale. 

I just read this on Bloomberg, make sense that inventory in stores was limited this season--

&#8220;Most retailers have dodged a bullet,&#8221; said Craig Shearman, a spokesman for the National Retail Federation. &#8220;Most of the merchandise for the holiday season is at least in retailers&#8217; distribution centers, if not already on the store shelves, and we&#8217;re not expecting to see any significant disruption for the remainder of the season.&#8221; 

This is a really good article about online sales and Department stores vs fashionista sites like Rue La La--

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2009/10...-sale-online-takes-on-the-fashionista-websit/


----------



## sbelle

^^Good article, LC!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Good article....I still think there are more people struggling (at least here in the west), and the sales will be big...although every other week NM is doing their incentives...and it almost makes you realize that you can always get a deal now.  I think this economy has weakened the luxury brands all together, and in a way, it has humbled people....which is a good thing.


----------



## EMMY

RyRy where's that Cabas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AGBF

Hi, everyone.  I'm still getting used to TPF. (As you can see, this is my 8th posting.)  I was not sure into what thread this would fit, so I chose this one since it seemed to be the only thread that didn't have set parameters about what one was supposed to post!

I just asked that a Prada Nappa Bow Tote be authenticated, which it was.  Then I wanted to look it up among Prada discussions and see if it had ever been discussed, but I didn't know in what thread it would have *been* discussed!  I am interested in the opinions of others on the bag.  I like it because I need one good bag and it is black.  If I am not wearing white running shoes and I want to look decent, I have a pair of black suede flats that I can wear.  A black purse, therefore, makes sense.  I did not want one that was too boring and dowdy, however.

I am not a youngster and although I found a studded crinkled lambskin to be cute, I didn't think it would be seemly for someone my age to be carrying it!

I like some other bags.  I like a Bottega Veneta rust colored one and I can keep looking.  I just wanted to see if this bag had ever been discussed before.  Any input would be appreciated.

Thank you!

http://www.cooldesignerhandbags.com/2009/05/13/prada-nappa-bow-tote/

AGBF


----------



## ryrybaby12

EMMY said:


> RyRy where's that Cabas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just got it....LOVES it!  Holy moly...why didn't you all tell me to get this bag sooner??  Best Chanel I ever owned.  I am getting it in black too I think....will take pics on Sunday....my DS bday party tomorrow, and lots of work to finish today!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

AGBF said:


> Hi, everyone.  I'm still getting used to TPF. (As you can see, this is my 8th posting.)  I was not sure into what thread this would fit, so I chose this one since it seemed to be the only thread that didn't have set parameters about what one was supposed to post!
> 
> I just asked that a Prada Nappa Bow Tote be authenticated, which it was.  Then I wanted to look it up among Prada discussions and see if it had ever been discussed, but I didn't know in what thread it would have *been* discussed!  I am interested in the opinions of others on the bag.  I like it because I need one good bag and it is black.  If I am not wearing white running shoes and I want to look decent, I have a pair of black suede flats that I can wear.  A black purse, therefore, makes sense.  I did not want one that was too boring and dowdy, however.
> 
> I am not a youngster and although I found a studded crinkled lambskin to be cute, I didn't think it would be seemly for someone my age to be carrying it!
> 
> I like some other bags.  I like a Bottega Veneta rust colored one and I can keep looking.  I just wanted to see if this bag had ever been discussed before.  Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.cooldesignerhandbags.com/2009/05/13/prada-nappa-bow-tote/
> 
> AGBF


Post a pic....we can help a little more than...but if you want a cool black Prada, I would suggest a Gaufre...leather or nylon.  LOVE mine, and it can be dressed up or down.


----------



## AGBF

ryrybaby,

I don't know how to post a picture, although I have a picture of the bag on my computer.  The link I posted above is to a picture of the bag!

AGBF


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> Just got it....LOVES it! Holy moly...why didn't you all tell me to get this bag sooner?? Best Chanel I ever owned. I am getting it in black too I think....will take pics on Sunday....my DS bday party tomorrow, and lots of work to finish today!!!


 


Can't wait to see!!!!  Can't wait to see!!!! *GREEN *with envy my friend!!--Congrats!!!!


----------



## EMMY

AGBF I clicked on the link and it wouldn't load for me....


----------



## sbelle

^^Here's the prada nappa bow picture








*AGBF*--I am not a fan of bags with bows on them, but I know others here have liked this bag.  The leather looks beautiful!


----------



## Longchamp

At first I thought she meant the Fiocco bow bag, I'm not fond of this bag either *AGFB*, but we all like different bags.  What BV are you interested in that you mentioned--the rust bag?

Woo Hoo ryrybaby, glad you got the cabas, sure you'll love it.

My Chanel Dark blue, almost purple Paris Biarritz should be here Mon or Tuesday. Big bag, but I need it like that for what I'm going to use it for. 

Also ordered the black goyard St Louis PM w/ british tan handles, but from Paris, so that won't be here for several weeks. 

And don't mind me--*GO OSU, IF THEY WIN TODAY, THEY'RE IN THE ROSE BOWL FOR THE BIG 10!!!!*


----------



## AGBF

Thank you for posting the photo of the Nappa Bow Tote for me, ssc0619!  I have since found a black bag with three ruffles that I also like.  (No bows.)  I would love to post its picture (which I have on my computer), but I don't know how to post one here.  (How *does* one do it?)  I found the photograph on Google Images so I assume it is public property. The bag is a Prada Nappa Ruffle Hobo of some kind.

AGBF


----------



## sbelle

Only have a second, but wanted to let y'all know that the members site Beyond the Rack has Prada on sale.  

What they are saying for orgiinal retail is overstated in many cases, but still some good deals.  They had the black studded bag that I bought for $2,100 for $1,600.  They have the craquele tote for $2,000.  Here's a case where they say orginial retail is $2,975 and Saks sold it for $2,595.


----------



## AGBF

AGBF said:


> Thank you for posting the photo of the Nappa Bow Tote for me, ssc0619! I have since found a black bag with three ruffles that I also like. (No bows.)
> AGBF


 
I am going to try to post a picture of the bag.






AGBF


----------



## sbelle

^^Did you try looking at this thread....

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

you have to sift through, but at different times there have been instructions posted there.  I did it for using photobucket.com, but photobucket changes their site fairly often so the instructions might not be up to date.


----------



## AGBF

When I log in I see my photo.  When I log out, I do not.  Does anyone understand that?  Can other posters see the photo of the black bag with ruffles that is in my posting just above-i.e. just above ssc0619's?

AGBF


----------



## sbelle

^^No, it isn't there.  

I have had that happen before if I try copying a photo from somewhere.  It will show up in the post as I am typing it, but when I submit it, it isn't there.  I could never get it to work in those cases and had to save the photo to my computer and then re-size it through photobucket.


----------



## EMMY

*RyRy!*  Bad girl!!! Where is that Chanel cabas?!?!?!?!?  Drooling already!!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*, like *Emmy* said.  Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Longchamp

I got a new bag today, saw it out of the corner of my eye, and said, oh that's a beauty. 

Never saw it before today and it's a Ferragamo, love their leather but have never owned one of their bags. It's my YSL meets Prada bag!!!

Almost has a Prada bow--well sort of, and the YSL Scoop design.











Top of flap lifted up halfway to show closure:






Easily fits over my coat or can be hand carried.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> I got a new bag today, saw it out of the corner of my eye, and said, oh that's a beauty.
> 
> Never saw it before today and it's a Ferragamo, love their leather but have never owned one of their bags. It's my YSL meets Prada bag!!!
> 
> Almost has a Prada bow--well sort of, and the YSL Scoop design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of flap lifted up halfway to show closure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily fits over my coat or can be hand carried.


 
Very cute bag Longchamp!!! The leather looks lucious!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks *Bagladee*-love the YSL scoop, but getting the cognac, so didn't want the  black also.  Found this in black instead and you're right about the leather.


----------



## Longchamp

This goyard is on order also, didn't get the initials but got the stripes. The black w/ British tan handles was very HTF. I'm a big Goyard wallet fan, so loved this St Louis when I saw the color combination.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

hello everyone!

it's my first time posting here... i need your input about this cute purse I saw on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-PINK-NYLO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518e420104

is this still available anywhere else?
how much was its orig retail price? did this ever went on sale?

i so want this, but I think it's overpriced for a tiny purse, no?

TIA~


----------



## Longchamp

^^ yes this bag went on sale last year, it's not available anywhere retail, you would have to purchase it either through a consignor or ebay.

I don't remember the retail, but yes I think it's overpriced in the ebay listing you posted.

Good luck in finding your bag!! I'll keep my eyes open for this bag if I see it and let you know.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Longchamp said:


> ^^ yes this bag went on sale last year, it's not available anywhere retail, you would have to purchase it either through a consignor or ebay.
> 
> I don't remember the retail, but yes I think it's overpriced in the ebay listing you posted.
> 
> Good luck in finding your bag!! I'll keep my eyes open for this bag if I see it and let you know.


 

Thank you! Thank you!!!! 

I'm so glad I posted here first before doing anything silly on ebay. LOL  As much as I love pink and this bag is super cute.. I really can't imagine myself that much for a non leather bag.


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--I love. love, love that Ferragamo!  There have been a couple this season that I would buy (including that one)!  Where did you find it?  

I am not a fan of bows, but that isn't a real bow!  

Is the handle made the same way as the scoop?  The scoop handle can be a bit hard.

I also really like your on order Goyard--the black is my favorite color!


----------



## sbelle

ok ladies.....I have a special reveal coming too. *LC* knows what going on--mum's the word *LC*!

It all started with a picture. It was something I had seen about 8 months ago. I tried to track it down then, but I didn't get any response to my inquiries and my attention span is short (so many bags !)  But there it was again in new picture, just taunting me--"You know you want me!"

Of course the picture surfaced on a Sunday. I have learned the whole world is not sitting around to meet my handbag needs on Sundays. Hard to understand I know, but true.

So yesterday I woke up with new determination and focus. After about 25 calls and several emails-- SUCCESS!!

I'm taking a chance I know, because I've never seen my new infatuation irl. And she is not returnable.

Stay tuned ......


----------



## Longchamp

I can't wait either!!!

It was at Saks at Beachwood, Chris and I made up , I no longer inspect all the bags like I was named Clouseau. LOL

They had just sold this bag in black, it was nice too.


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1258463047042&ev19=1:2

The handle is similar to the Scoop, but not as hard.


----------



## sbelle

^^lol--I'm glad you and Chris made up!

I forgot to tell you this, but when I was there and chatting with him I asked him if he knew anyone from tpf.  And he said "well there is "xxxx xxxx--I think she's be a big wig there."  I didn't know your name at the time, so I didn't think anything about it, I did remember it because of the first name.  Later I realized that you lived there and it was you he was talking about!

I still contact him ocasionally when I am looking for a particular bag.  I am still obessed with the Chanel Sloane tote (smaller size) and could kick my self my not getting one.  (I actually "borrowed one from Bag, Borrow or Steal and thought it was a great, great tote! ) I remembered seeing one there so I sent him an email last week.  Unfortunately it was the larger size!


----------



## Longchamp

Big wig--LOL, he's so funny. He's coming over to look at bags at my house in the next week or so. He's getting a whole new section, they're expanding, guess cuz he's doing so well. I'm happy for him.

They weren't selling BV at all, wasn't moving out of the store, so don't carry Bottega anymore  

I never played w/ the Sloane, never even picked it up, because it looks so heavy. Is it, or is it deceiving because of the size?

Also meant to tell you that no SO from BV X for exotic leathers, heard back from SA. So the Parma Chevre Capri is just a dream now 

Chris liked you, BTW.


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--I just got an email from Barneys about Goyard about customizing Goyards!!

I cannot copy it. It is beyond my technological capabilities. 

It says "customize your Goyard in the tradition of hand painted stripes + initials.   Place your holiday order with one of our specialists in New York, Beverly Hills, or Boston. Make sure you do it by November 18th"


I think Barneys must have hired someone new in their technology area because I have started getting 1 - 3 emails from them every day.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Big wig--LOL, he's so funny. He's coming over to look at bags at my house in the next week or so. *He's getting a whole new section*, they're expanding, guess cuz he's doing so well. I'm happy for him.
> 
> They weren't selling BV at all, wasn't moving out of the store, so don't carry Bottega anymore
> 
> I never played w/ the *Sloane, never even picked it up, because it looks so heavy*. Is it, or is it deceiving because of the size?
> 
> Also meant to tell you that *no SO from BV X for exotic leathers*, heard back from SA. So the Parma Chevre Capri is just a dream now




Is the Chanel area expanding?  I thought he had a nice selection there already!

I don't find the Sloane heavy at all.  For me the only drawback is the way the top closes.  It folds over, no zipper.  So it can be hard to open it wide.  You know sometimes how you just really want to open the top of a bag so you can get at everything?  The Sloane is a little hard to do that.  That being said, it is one of my favorite BV's.  I love the way it looks when being carried!

I think BV wanted to get out of doing somewhat reasonably priced SO's and just concentrate on the really, really high priced ones.  Wish I had gotten in when you could do one in a non-exotic.


----------



## jcoop

I'm totally loving that Ferragamo bag as well, *LC*!!!!!  Leather just looks lucious!

*SSC*, okay will be waiting here to see what you are getting!!!!!  Do tell as soon as you can!

22 freakin degrees here this morning.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *LC*--I just got an email from Barneys about Goyard about customizing Goyards!!
> 
> I cannot copy it. It is beyond my technological capabilities.
> 
> It says "customize your Goyard in the tradition of hand painted stripes + initials. Place your holiday order with one of our specialists in New York, Beverly Hills, or Boston. Make sure you do it by November 18th"
> 
> 
> I think Barneys must have hired someone new in their technology area because I have started getting 1 - 3 emails from them every day.


 
Wow I didn't get that and I buy lots from them. Anywhoo, they didn't used to do the customization, only the boutiques.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> I'm totally loving that Ferragamo bag as well, *LC*!!!!! Leather just looks lucious!
> 
> *SSC*, okay will be waiting here to see what you are getting!!!!! Do tell as soon as you can!
> 
> 22 freakin degrees here this morning.


 
Hi jcoop, that's chilly willy for sure. Colder than here.  You guys have had some tough weather this year, so things should be looking up soon for you.

How are you doing? How's the new dog?

Glad you like the Ferragamo


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Is the Chanel area expanding? I thought he had a nice selection there already!
> 
> I don't find the Sloane heavy at all. For me the only drawback is the way the top closes. It folds over, no zipper. So it can be hard to open it wide. You know sometimes how you just really want to open the top of a bag so you can get at everything? The Sloane is a little hard to do that. That being said, it is one of my favorite BV's. I love the way it looks when being carried!
> 
> I think BV wanted to get out of doing somewhat reasonably priced SO's and just concentrate on the really, really high priced ones. Wish I had gotten in when you could do one in a non-exotic.


 
ARgh, I thought you meant the Chanel Sloane--wasn't that the big square bag w/ lots of leather???


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ARgh, I thought you meant the Chanel Sloane--wasn't that the big square bag w/ lots of leather???


 
lol-- I messed up!  When you were talking about the Beachwood Saks deciding to not carrying BV, I just moved right into the BV Sloane.

You are right, I was talking bout the Chanel Sloane Tote!!  I was the one who brought it up!!

It is not heavy at all.  Extremely lightweight--almost like a feather!  I think it looks so elegant, but doesn't scream Chanel (even though it does have cc's on it).  I don't love the look of the big one, which is what Chris still has.


----------



## EMMY

Oooooh-weeeee *LC*!!!!  You are on a roll!! Love your newbie...Enjoy my friend!!!

*RyRy........*!!!!


----------



## jcoop

^^^^still waiting on those go-go pics whistle:


----------



## ryrybaby12

Girls- quick note and then off to Capital Grill with DH and client for martinis and grub....so sorry!!  I still have to post pics..I know.  I have been on a whirlwind with work- was three hours from home today, back, going to a client dinner now, and then a Education Board meeting for my soon to be children's new school we are "grass-rooting" in my neighborhood.....ask Alouette...my life is insane.

HOWEVER, will get pics out tomorrow.  They are on my work computer and won't upload onto TPF because I think the size may be too big.

LOVING the Cabas-using it now...and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Jackie still....waiting for the next nylon Prada for baby/toddler stuff.


----------



## Longchamp

Glad you love your bags and good luck w/ work, have fun tonight!!


----------



## EMMY

*RyRy* holy cow----you need roller skates lol!!!! Post pics when u can...we know you are busy friend!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Here is my latest bag - Gucci studded pelham in chocolate guccissima leather. I abosolutely adore this bag!!!!


----------



## sbelle

bagladee--Incredible!  That bag is just gorgeous!  The color looks so rich!


----------



## alouette

Awesome Gucci L!  Lovin' that deep rich chocolate color.  

I underestimated your Gucci roll, lol!


----------



## Longchamp

Beautiful Bag Bagladee, has a lot of nice detailing. Congrats and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bagladee

Thanks *ssc0619*, *Alouette* and *Longchamp*! I have wanted this bag for a while and I'm so glad that I finally found her at a Gucci outlet.


----------



## EMMY

LOVE chocolate guccissima!!! I have this in the medium chain hobo...I just love love the leather...those stamped GG's really do it for me lol!! I also have the matching wallet, and a cosmetic case that I use together when I use the bag...I have been trying to find the agenda-smaller size..used..but to no avail..one of these days I'm going to just break dwon and order one off of Gucci.com....

Congrats my friend on such a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## jcoop

*Bagladee*, I too am really digging that choc guccissima!!!!!  Super great find! 
Thanks for showing us. :buttercup:


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> LOVE chocolate guccissima!!! I have this in the medium chain hobo...I just love love the leather...those stamped GG's really do it for me lol!! I also have the matching wallet, and a cosmetic case that I use together when I use the bag...I have been trying to find the agenda-smaller size..used..but to no avail..one of these days I'm going to just break dwon and order one off of Gucci.com....
> 
> Congrats my friend on such a gorgeous bag!!!


 
*EMMY* thanks so much!!! I would love a wallet too, but have been diggin' my Prada toads. Who knows, maybe I can pick one up at the sales. I'll keep my eyes peeled for an agenda for you.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> *Bagladee*, I too am really digging that choc guccissima!!!!! Super great find!
> Thanks for showing us. :buttercup:


 
Thanks* jcoop*! A while back I told *ryry* that I was not buying another brown bag, but this didn't count since I have wanted it for so long.


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies, i'm usually at the MJ sub forum, i'm looking for THE PERFECT BLACK BAG and found PRADA GAUFFRE EAST WEST TOTE IN NYLON, 
i'm not sure if i can post here, please let me know if it's wrong thread.

i'm desperately looking for a black gauffre east west tote, prefer nylon, just called my nearest prada, and it's retail for $1,199 plus tax, the nice SA told me there's no sales going on and even if there are sales, this will never go on sales igh:
have anyone came across one recently anywhere with reasonable price? TIA


----------



## Longchamp

Check out Malleries, Yoogi's closet, Ann's Fabulous Finds, Luxury Exchange, Fashionphile--they are reliable consignors.


----------



## dyyong

Longchamp said:


> Check out Malleries, Yoogi's closet, Ann's Fabulous Finds, Luxury Exchange, Fashionphile--they are reliable consignors.


 

thanks Longchamp


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> A while back I told *ryry* that I was not buying another brown bag, but this didn't count since I have wanted it for so long.


 
Of course it doesn't count!


----------



## sbelle

This article was posted over in BV about department stores/inventories/sales.  Thought it was interesting..

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/19/business/19shortages.html?_r=2&emc=tnt&tntemail1=y


----------



## dyyong

prada experts, i search around and found this two, need opinion;
the 1st one have darken on the top gathere part, other than that is fine
the 2nd one have chip on one of the handle, other than that is fine

both come with shoulder strap and dust bag, prices about the same, which one should i go for?  kind of leaning the black but super duper afraid of patern leather, but since it's black will it have less "color" issues?


----------



## dyyong

bump :tumbleweed:


----------



## alouette

I kind of like the first one better than the second.


----------



## dyyong

alouette said:


> I kind of like the first one better than the second.


 
THANK YOU 

I started a pool on the main sub forum, care to chime in?


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> This article was posted over in BV about department stores/inventories/sales. Thought it was interesting..
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/19/business/19shortages.html?_r=2&emc=tnt&tntemail1=y


 
Thanks for the article. Sounds like what was mentioned earlier, that sales will be less since inventory low.


----------



## Longchamp

Agree w/ Alouette, the first one, not a big fan of Prada Patent.


----------



## Longchamp

If anybody interested in a YSL Scoop, here's the burnt orange that I  think is still 20 percent off at the boutiques.


----------



## EMMY

LMAO!!! You are the BEST enabler!!! That color is so rich...is it a 'burnt' orange?


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Thanks for the article. Sounds like what was mentioned earlier, that sales will be less since inventory low.


 
Did you see the sales thread over in BV?  Invitation only at select boutiques--one day, during the week.  If you don't live near a select boutique no invitation.  They are saying after this, no sales.  Even the people with invites say that there won't be much on sale once you get there.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> If anybody interested in a YSL Scoop, here's the burnt orange that I think is still 20 percent off at the boutiques.


 
So I think this is the one we were waiting for at BG?  The YSL SA kept telling me that it was a burnt orange, not the color in the catalog which was a more cognac.

I like my red way better.


----------



## Longchamp

No this is burnt orange I hear, not the cognac. The cognac that BG is getting is not orange per the YSL boutique SA.  But who knows???


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Did you see the sales thread over in BV? Invitation only at select boutiques--one day, during the week. If you don't live near a select boutique no invitation. They are saying after this, no sales. Even the people with invites say that there won't be much on sale once you get there.


 
I missed that over there, but from shopping it seems true that the stores aren't replenishing their stock.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> No this is burnt orange I hear, not the cognac. The cognac that BG is getting is not orange per the YSL boutique SA. But who knows???


 
 A few weeks before we got our red ones, I talked to Shazad at BG who says she is a YSL SA.  She said BG is not getting a conac color -- it is a burnt orange.  She said the picture in the catalog was wrong.  I pushed her on it and said well couldn't the color in the catalog just be called burnt orange (since the color names are often screwy)  She said no.  The buyer told her the burnt orange was really an orange.  That was the first time I had even heard about burnt orange being out there.

So according to Shazad BG is not getting cognac, it is burnt orange.


----------



## Longchamp

OMG, what a bummer, the SA Oscar was certain it was two different colors, but I bet you're right.  I knew about the burnt orange from YSL  boutique SA. Lordy, does cognac sound like a name that would look like burnt orange?

Thanks for the heads up, when he calls will ask the official name--not sure that will even help.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Thanks for the heads up, when he calls will ask the official name--not sure that will even help.


 
He probably will have seen it by then and can confirm what the color looks like.  There is a big difference between that orange and what was in the catalog, so it should be an easy call.

Shazad said that she had not seen it, but was told by the buyer that the catalog was wrong and it would be a burnt orange.  But she also said she was told there only 12 ordered for the entire US, and BG was getting 6 of the US.


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--Oscar did call me about the scoop bag this morning and as near as we can tell we do think it is the same orange as the YSL boutiques.  He said that BG and the boutiques were the only ones who got it.  He said it wasn't a bright orange (which was my only point of confusion because your pic from the boutique looks bright), but he said it was definitely a "personality color".  He said it's something for when you don't want a classic color, but something that will add a punch of color. 

He and I were talking about the Loewe's exotics ....





_I just went back and looked at the picture you posted from the boutique and I think the reason it looks bright is the flash.  He called it a terra cota and I could see that bag being called a terra cota._


----------



## Longchamp

Hi just got home and Oscar charged me for the orange, I see this morning on my bank account w/o calling me ARGH!!! I don't want this bag, home late but trying to call to keep it from being sent outs.


----------



## Charmed05

^Hope you were able to catch him in time before he shipped. It's a pain to have to ship back.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Hi just got home and Oscar charged me for the orange, I see this morning on my bank account w/o calling me ARGH!!! I don't want this bag, home late but trying to call to keep it from being sent outs.


 
YIKES! What was he thinking??


----------



## Longchamp

Yes and glad I didn't talk w/ him because I would have taken the bag if he told me Terra Cotta. YSL called it burnt orange, and w/o flash it would appear that color.

This is what I think of Terracotta--touch of red and brown and orange. Going to try and stop delivery.


----------



## kiki119

mmm.. sorry a little off topic...
has anyone heard anything about Prada presale? I got an email about Miu Miu presale about a week ago (SA confirms that it's coming up... but on exact date yet)
I want to score a bag for dear mommy.....


----------



## Longchamp

I know the Prada boutique sales start day after Thanksgiving, but I heard no presales. When I get a list of the inventory w/ pix I post ASAP. Thinking that will be Tuesday. Hope that helps.


----------



## kiki119

thanks LC.... u r always so helpful


----------



## alouette

Hey girl!!!!  I see you're back for more sales treats!


----------



## kiki119

Hi A!!! How can I mIss a sale??? Lol
i just really want to get one for my mommy as she couldn't find anything she liked when we were in NYC during the spring sale

any suggestion for a medium size prada with zipper closure?? Has to be worn over the shoulder (she likes to keep her hands free)


----------



## alouette

^Oh geesh, I have tons of suggestions but toward what kind of leather/style does she usually gravitate?  That would help me narrow down my list.


----------



## kiki119

dark colour... dont think she's fond of shiny nor patent... lol.. anything goes I guess... I am thinking around 14xx range before discount... (lol... is that too low for a Prada?!)


----------



## alouette

^Eh, it can be hit or miss.  I'm going to call my Saks SA and see if there's any intel she may have.

I know they "usually" don't know what will go on sale until right before the sale or so I've heard.  It's to protect other SA's and the general public from other SA's stashing or hoarding merchandise for their own clients.

Anyhoo, will see if she knows anything.


----------



## sbelle

Ok...I admit it is hard for to keep up with who bought what and what we've seen.  Does *ryry* still owe us some pictures?


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> ^Eh, it can be hit or miss. I'm going to call my Saks SA and see if there's any intel she may have.
> 
> I know they "usually" don't know what will go on sale until right before the sale or so I've heard. It's to protect other SA's and the general public from other SA's stashing or hoarding merchandise for their own clients.
> 
> Anyhoo, will see if she knows anything.


 
You're so right my friend!! An SA I know shared w/ me that at the huge summer sale, they are estimating 50% of the bags were purchased by SA's.  They don't always let them purchase bags at the sales, but they did this past summer.


----------



## kiki119

I don't have big hope during this coming sale... espeically after reading that article LC posted....

then I went on Saks to see some shoes that I have been droolilng over... they are already out of my sizes...


----------



## Longchamp

^^ UGH sorry, yes I think if you see it now and REALLY want it, should grab it. 

Hate to say that!!!


----------



## alouette

ssc0619 said:


> Ok...I admit it is hard for to keep up with who bought what and what we've seen. Does *ryry* still owe us some pictures?


 

Oh yes she does.  I can attest that she's inundated with work as of late.  I think w/ her two kids, she can't really get to her cam to take any pics.  I know how that goes.  Usually all my modeling pics are at night when DS is sleeping. 

I did see her bronze Cabas a few days ago.  I wasn't into that bag until I saw hers.  That bronze is out of this world!!!  Very comfy on the shoulder too.  I was shocked. I'm definitely borrowing her bag some time. 

I need to take pics of my new loot (albeit small and nothing major).  They are still fun.  I'm getting into Michele bags and love another one I just purchased.  They are great knockaround bags when DS is at park or classes.


----------



## Longchamp

OH how fun, would love to see your Michele bags and A's loot. 

I know there's so much of hers I haven't seen--the Fendi's/Chanel Cabas (glad she kept the bronze as it's so hard to find), I think she has a couple Chanels in there we haven't seen.

Kids/ Work/ Husband---does she need help prioritizing? It's all about the bags-just joshing her. Please tell her we said hello and Happy Thanksgiving and take care of that great family of hers.... and you too my friend.

Keep a look out for Prada HI sales thread that I should be posting soon, MAYBE tomorrow.


----------



## alouette

^ Oh no S, you're going to be the death of me w/ your wonderful pic posting threads. lol

Yep, she has a lot of bags as of late and I think has a JC coming her way for the sales and another Chanel!  The JC is gorgy. We both were at the mall at the same time w/o knowing the other was there.  We liked the same JC, go figure.  I saw a Chloe that I just love but must be good.  We meandered into the shoe dept and lo and behold, shoes that came in our sizes!!!  She got three pair.  I got one. We will pick them up Dec 1.  Yay, can't wait!!

Are you staying at home for Tgiving?


----------



## Longchamp

Since no children and make out the schedule, I feel obligated to take the holidays.   And generally we're not busy that day, but will be the next--mind numbing busy. 

That being said, I'm off the next 3 days after that, I think it's a great deal and my coworkers love it, so works out best for everyone. Don't have to do dishes. LOL. 

How 'bout you? What are you doing?

And our favorite Mod should be back from holiday well rested, she might have some new bags to report on---or a tan?


----------



## jcoop

Morning girls!  Thought I'd better pop in and tell all Happy Thanksgiving!  
*Longchamp*, I remember you saying you worked the holidays----enjoy those 3 days off after!  That is a great deal!
Dh, ds and myself will travel to New Mexico ON Thanksgiving for a very small get together there.  From there we will fly on to Horseshoe Bay.  That is normally where we have our Thanksgiving with my family.  It isn't as far for my family to drive there as it would be to drive here.  Dd will make it down on Sunday, which is the day we'll have our meal with my family.  
Peace and love to you all.


----------



## Bagladee

Hey ladies - thought I too would pop in for a Thanksgiving greeting. We are staying close to home. My sister is just 30 minutes away and it is her turn to host Thanksgiving. My older boys will all be spending that day with their girlfriends' at their parents but then they will all spend Christmas Eve with us. Good trade off I think. I love the holidays and find it a very good time to look at the many blessings we have and enjoy time with family and good friends. Happy turkey day to you all!

p.s. I tried on the new Jimmy Choo Bree yesterday and just had to have her. She will come home with me on December 2nd when Nordies does their 10 point holiday shopping night. I bought her in black but she was gorgy in white too. Will of course post pics when I bring her home.


----------



## Longchamp

Happy Thanksgiving to all here on the Prada forum. Safe travels, have fun and don't forget Black Friday Sales!!! Woo Hoo!

Many of them will be online, so no need for 4 am shopping.

UGH, I want to go to Horseshoe Bay--sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## EMMY

Oh LC!!!! You're such a great gal..working so other Mommies don't have too...so like you!!!  I am cooking two turkeys..I have to b/c my family is a bunch of vultures...I'm only working a 1/2 day Wed...I'll go home and throw a turkey in the oven and start digging out stuff for my table..it is such a production..and it only takes 20 minutes to eat!! That part always kills me!! But I love cooking...wouldn't have it any other way..If I didn't do 2 turkeys DH & I wouldn't get any leftovers..pathetic..isn't it lol!?!?!


----------



## alouette

LC - We're staying home too..or going to my parents.  It depends on if my father gets over his flu or whatever he has before the holiday.  If he doesn't then it's a small quaint dinner at our house.

I used to work in gov't.  I have worked holidays and weekends and am not adverse to crazy schedules. At the time I didn't have any family obligations so I didn't mind.  I'm thinking you feel the same way.  Kudos to you.

Bagladee - Did you get the larger or smaller Bree?  That bag keeps calling my name and I can't help but love the style and funkiness of the bag.  It's very practical to w/ the ext. pockets and open top.

Happy Turkey Day to all as well!!!!!!!  Hope everyone has a safe holiday staying at home or traveling.  I traveled ON Thanksgiving Day before and I wanted to drink myself into a bloody stuper.  Missed connecting flights and security lines out the door.  Love it.


----------



## kiki119

Happy thanksgiving to you ladies...
I miss American Thanksgiving... all the sales 

anyone want to adopt me? so i can live in US again??


----------



## sbelle

Hope everyone has a great Turkey day too!  We are home for the day, then off to Philly for the weekend for a dance competition.  Staying in Philly for a day to do a college tour.


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> Bagladee - Did you get the larger or smaller Bree? That bag keeps calling my name and I can't help but love the style and funkiness of the bag. It's very practical to w/ the ext. pockets and open top.


 
*A* - I got the large and LOVES it!!!! There isn't anything that I don't like about this bag. I love the pattern of the perforations, the handles are the perfect length. Love the outside pockets and that you can hardly see them. And the hardware is awesome. This is a very chic bag with the silver hardware. My little black and silver Prada bear is going to be so cute on her!!!! I think this bag will go fast, so think fast. And I think you could easily wear the large. The small wouldn't fit all of your mommy stuff.


----------



## sbelle

I had to go look up what the Bree was.  I can't keep up with y'all!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> I had to go look up what the Bree was. I can't keep up with y'all!


 
That is it, but the pic doesn't do her justice. You have to check her out IRL!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Agreed.

Hey lovely pals!!  I am SOO sorry I have been bad with pics.  I owe you all tons.  Anyone know how to re-size pics on a Dell?  I can do it on my mac, but my pics I downloaded on this stupid machine!

I am attaching a pic of a bag I modeled for another TPF member...then fell in love and decided to get one too...HOWEVER, I am undecided, so I need your help, and my SA took the pic-so I can attach it!  I never like exotics, but this one was really pretty to me...it is another Gucci...got it on pre-sale.

On another note, I feel like some of you have become my buddies throughout this year, and I just want to let you know how "thank-ful" I am for my online pals here at TPF...you all are not only enablers, but true support for me as a mommy, a working lady, a wife, friend etc....but most of all...thank you for being my fellow fashionista pals!!  Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving, and enjoy the pics!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is the bag...thoughts?  Does it look right on me?  Going to try and re-size my other bag pics..


----------



## ryrybaby12

Learning how to re-size...just figured it out!  Okay..pic of Cabas...more to come, just bear with me...here is Miss Bronze....yummy.


----------



## ryrybaby12

More Cabas...


----------



## ryrybaby12

All...this is one of my all time favorites...will post this in Gucci Thread soon, but I am STILL so in love with this bag...this is like my love affair with the Gaufres and Antik Cervos.....


----------



## alouette

A- You've already heard me blabbering about that bronze beauty so I won't blab again.  You already know I'm going to borrow her though. 

Bagladee - Oh yes, the large size is perfect now that I think about it.  The drop length is wonderful as well.  I thought the bag had gold h/w or was it the lighting in the boutique?  

Well it's that time of year again (sale season).  I decided to take a stroll down memory lane and peruse the Saks 70% off thread from 11/17/08.  WHOA! Those were the good ol' days.  It makes me feel like I'm a part of fashion history, lol!! Although we will most likely never experience a sale like that again it still brings tears of joy to my eyes to think that someone bought a BV Campana for $600.  We can dream.  My local paper even touched on the Saks sale from last year in an article about this year's holiday shopping forecast.

Oh I can't believe it's already been a year since he** froze over.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is the Vitello Shine in Graphite that I never posted.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Alouette...that makes me sick what you just said given all the bag I just bought.  I hope there are no crazy sales, but you really never know these days.  I REALLY need to stay the heck away...but....one can never tell.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here is the bag...thoughts? Does it look right on me? Going to try and re-size my other bag pics..


 
You already know what I think!!! Lets just be bag twins - or I could get the brown instead and we could switch back and forth!!!


----------



## Bagladee

*Alouette* - the Bree has silver hardware in the black and gold hardware in the white. I think there is also a tan color but I didn't see that one.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love the Bree...that is a summer purchase...


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Love the Bree...that is a summer purchase...


 
I hope you get it in white since I am too much of a chicken!


----------



## ~lse~

Psst!  Anyone here?  I am in a DILEMMA!  Just tell me, yay or nay...should I buy a suede Prada hobo :s:

Have been lemming this little gal on BF for weeks and it keeps coming and going.  Currently she's in my bag just....waiting 

I am worried about the high maintenance of suede but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the look and feel of it.

HELP!  



ryrybaby12 said:


> All...this is one of my all time favorites...will post this in Gucci Thread soon, but I am STILL so in love with this bag...this is like my love affair with the Gaufres and Antik Cervos.....



 love this bag ryry!  I have fallen out of love with Gucci over the past few years but this one is still a big big winner for me.  Lovely!


----------



## EMMY

^ I am not going to enable you on this one..I sold ALL my suede bags years ago due to high maintenance and I truly got sick of babying them..they are major high maintenance and I got irritated as no matter how careful I was they always ended up soiled or scratched....PITA!!!! Sorry my friend..JMHO as usual!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> Learning how to re-size...just figured it out! Okay..pic of Cabas...more to come, just bear with me...here is Miss Bronze....yummy.


 

Oh RyRy.....be still my heart...just shoot me now...please just put me out of my green with envy bag misery lol!!!!

What a beauty!!! I would kill for that and PP's n/s gauffre she bought last month..is there a bag fairy?! I need her!!

Congrats my friend..you deserve to have something so lovely as this..thanx for posting the pics..


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here is the bag...thoughts? Does it look right on me? Going to try and re-size my other bag pics..


 
^OK I'm putting my foot down...will you please quit looking so good with your bags? It's early here..my heart just can't take it lol!!


----------



## sbelle

Now this is quite a bag.  I am loving on this one!!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--thanks so much for posting all your pictures!!  I love getting on in the morning and having lots of posts and pictures to see!  It's like Christmas!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Longchamp said:


> Since no children and make out the schedule, I feel obligated to take the holidays.   And generally we're not busy that day, but will be the next--mind numbing busy.
> 
> That being said, I'm off the next 3 days after that, I think it's a great deal and my coworkers love it, so works out best for everyone. Don't have to do dishes. LOL.
> 
> How 'bout you? What are you doing?
> 
> And our favorite Mod should be back from holiday well rested, she might have some new bags to report on---or a tan?



LOL!Beleive it or not.I DIDNT SHOP in Aruba,never even went to LV and Gucci!(SHOCKING!,I know)....I seriuosly sat on a beach and drank all day,everyday....from 9 am-6 PM....LMAO.It was amazing.weather in teh 90's..Im a tad crispy...peeling now...LOL!But had one of the best times ever!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Woo hoo she's back. Glad you had fun.  Woo Hoo proud of you no shopping!!

Look it might have been  cheaper there, but you'd have to claim it, pay duty and then would be the same or more, not worth it.


----------



## Longchamp

kiki119 said:


> Happy thanksgiving to you ladies...
> I miss American Thanksgiving... all the sales
> 
> anyone want to adopt me? so i can live in US again??


 
I see you're in Toronto, I like Toronto.  How did you end up there?  Ah but you have Boxing Day my friend.


----------



## Longchamp

*Ryrybaby*, I love your bronze Cabas too.....it's great, glad you kept that one.

I like your hand held Gucci too. How wide is that? Do you have stuff in there now, or is it empty? Do you think it will be heavy when you do put your stuff inside?


----------



## Beach Bum

Gucci in Aruba USED TO BE 30% LESS there..In March.it was BARELY a 10% savings so I kinda gave up shopping there!LOL!LV was same price but they do get stuff in ARuba released before the USA....Im happy I didnt shop as I just bought the metallic grey Maxi Chanel bag and it was OVER 3000..LOL


----------



## Longchamp

Wow, I bet that's gorgeous. That's why I'm selling the Jumbo's getting a Maxi too and  can't decide on the color.  I love grey, could you post a pix of it.

Hey look what Lanvin's doing for Spring.  I don't think you like exotics, but wasn't sure.  This python beauty is already on my radar.

I'll check out the Chanel forum, you might have posted pix there.


----------



## Longchamp

Now don't laugh but love this little tote by Chanel for Spring--Did I mention I LOVE IT, must  find it.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Now don't laugh but love this little tote by Chanel for Spring--Did I mention I LOVE IT, must find it.


 
Totally cute!

LC-- I love the maxi too!  I got the metallic grey lambskin one a few months ago.  Love it.  Trying to remember whether it is Bagladee that has one too?  lol--my head spins sometimes with all the bags and who has what!


----------



## Beach Bum

Longchamp
love both bags!! Lmao
maxi will be here soon, hasn't arrived yet. Prob by beginning of next week as I was away and it's a holiday week!


----------



## ryrybaby12

*LSE*-I love that Grey suede bag you are looking at on BF (I think that is it, right)?  So- I would get it, but I love suede....enabled.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Hi A, thanks for all the kind comments you posted earlier. Think all the same  thoughts you do, your post was very sweet.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks all!!

Emmy, you are so funny, and yes, these bags have been fun and put to good use.

The Gucci Python is such an interesting bag, and something I usually would not buy, but the color is amazing and goes with everything.  

LC- It is not super east/west, but it is almost 17 inches wide, and around 11 inches tall...it did not feel real heavy, but the Jackie is a thicker bag, so not sure what heavy is anymore.  I know I can stick my files in the bag if I want and carry it out every now and then.

SSC-Sending you a PM...  This was the only bag at the Gucci Boutique here in AZ, but there may be other boutiques that have it.  

Have you all seen the new White Maxi?  Ugh...it is beautiful, but would never buy a $3k white bag!!!

Okay...have two more bags coming later and will post when they come...I got a great Jimmy Choo Metallic Ramona in black metallic...I am REALLY excited about that one.

Funny, that I am still on the fence a little on this Gucci because I never buy exotics...


----------



## jcoop

*Ryry*, I am liking your bags girl!  Love the grey Jackie!  Thank you for posting the pics!

*LC*, not laughing a bit on my end here as I love that Chanel tote myself!  What is the fabric of the bag?


----------



## ryrybaby12

You don't have to thank my S  I meant it.  I think it is so cool that you are working for your co-workers!!

My son just hit me...(yep---good ole 3 yr olds)- I am thankful he has the energy to hit me.....keep being thankful this week!


----------



## jcoop

*Ryry*, I normally not a fan of exotics myself either but I'm really liking that Gucci!


----------



## jcoop

*I LOVE Chanel maxi's*.....will be getting another color myself.  Just unsure of what at this point.


----------



## Bagladee

~lse~ said:


> Psst! Anyone here? I am in a DILEMMA! Just tell me, yay or nay...should I buy a suede Prada hobo :s:
> 
> Have been lemming this little gal on BF for weeks and it keeps coming and going. Currently she's in my bag just....waiting
> 
> I am worried about the high maintenance of suede but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the look and feel of it.
> 
> HELP!


 
I may be in the minority but I love suede. I have a mahogany suede Prada that I bought during the summer that I have yet to work into the rotation. Last year I carried a Coach chain hobo on and off all winter and loved it. And you know it rains a ton here in Seattle. So I always have to have at least one suede bag and the Prada suede bags are beautiful. I say push that BUY button!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Totally cute!
> 
> LC-- I love the maxi too! I got the metallic grey lambskin one a few months ago. Love it. Trying to remember whether it is Bagladee that has one too? lol--my head spins sometimes with all the bags and who has what!


 
Yes, I have the metallic gray in the maxi and woc. I love both of them. The color is truly to die for. And I love the lambskin!


----------



## cellybelly

Just got my Prada pebbled leather tote yesterday!  LOVES IT!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> LC- It is not super east/west, but it is almost 17 inches wide, and around 11 inches tall...it did not feel real heavy,
> 
> Funny, that I am still on the fence a little on this Gucci because I never buy exotics...


 
I love the look of it, but wow--17 inches is a bit big for me!  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> I may be in the minority but I love suede. I have a mahogany suede Prada that I bought during the summer that *I have yet to work into the rotation*.


 
   sounds like me


----------



## sbelle

*cellybelly*--pretty bag!  It looks so huggable!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## Bagladee

*ssco619* - looks like someone has been shopping......drools


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yep...the Gucci is 17 inches....may be too wide I think.  My SA can find this bag for anyone that wants it...PM me for her info.


----------



## jcoop

*ssc*, you bad bad girl!  jk
i likey!
are you loving it?


----------



## Bagladee

H
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ere is another pic of the beautiful Gucci Python Jockey Boston. I too have a source if anyone is interested.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ere is another pic of the beautiful Gucci Python Jockey Boston. I too have a source if anyone is interested.


 

I am loving this bag!  It doesn't look so big in this picture--is this the same size?


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> *ssco619* - looks like someone has been shopping......drools





jcoop said:


> ssc, you bad bad girl! jk
> 
> i likey!
> 
> are you loving it?








Yes, I have been a bad girl.  I have been scouring my closet for more to sell.  I got this from Joanna.  It came today and there is nothing like opening a delivery from a Prada boutique when you get those nice Prada boxes!!

I like this bag because it is low key, but a little different!


----------



## ryrybaby12

It is the true size of my picture....it is more east west then what it looks like above...the stuffing makes is look less east west, but when you take out the stuffing, it slouches out a little.  It is big, but awesome!


----------



## jcoop

Oh, I REALLY REALLY like that ^^^^----love the brown one in background as well!


----------



## jcoop

what do you girls think about the jc blythe?  bagladee, i saw the pastel one you posted in jc subforum.  I LOVE that style so much!  I would get a solid color.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> what do you girls think about the jc blythe? bagladee, i saw the pastel one you posted in jc subforum. I LOVE that style so much! I would get a solid color.


 
I love the style but wasn't fond of the leather. To me it kind of looks like plastic. I know some love it though. This is why I am so in love with the Bree - it is almost the same bag, but hobo style with perforated leather which is really in for next season. The bag is light too. I loved the python and it was hard to let that one go.


----------



## Bagladee

My newest bag - arrived yesterday - Gucci Icon Bit Boston in Black Guccissima leather. Size medium. I scored this bag on BlueFly with an additional 10% off coupon. She is a great bag and can be worn several ways.


----------



## jcoop

^thank you so much, *bagladee*!!!!  Appreciate feedback of someone who's seen it irl.


----------



## jcoop

^^^Can I say WOW?!!!  That bag is def a keeper!!!  Love it AND your top!


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> ^thank you so much, *bagladee*!!!! Appreciate feedback of someone who's seen it irl.


 You are welcome! Also, although this bag looks like it may be structured, it really can be quite slouchy. I would have bought it in the python had it been a darker color. Loved that bag in python. Also, the tan looks better IMO than the black leather.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> ^^^Can I say WOW?!!! That bag is def a keeper!!! Love it AND your top!


 
Thanks* jcoop *- one of my favorite tops!! And yes, ripped the tag off this bag right away - love it!!! The chain comes off too when I tire of the biker look.


----------



## Longchamp

cellybelly said:


> Just got my Prada pebbled leather tote yesterday! LOVES IT!


 

Great bag, kind of reminds me of a Chanel Cerf Tote.  Enjoy and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Longchamp

SSC 0619  Love your Saffiano Fori, almost got that black one too.  It's a beauty, I like the perforations for summer.  ]

Bagladee--I've never been into Gucci but your  bags are great.

The python bag looks great from your pix, on your credenza, doesn't look as big as on A. Maybe she's just so tiny!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Bagladee--I've never been into Gucci but your bags are great.
> 
> The python bag looks great from your pix, on your credenza, doesn't look as big as on A. Maybe she's just so tiny!!!


 
Thanks* Longchamp*!  I have not seen the bag in person but *ryry* thinks it is about 17" long. The SA I originally worked with said 15.9", but the bag is definitely not small. The picture I posted came from the SA and the bag was totally stuffed. I can't wait to get it. I have been craving python for quite a while now and I think Gucci does beautiful python. I think this will be a fun bag to carry!


----------



## Longchamp

Oh Yes, I see it's on a shelf. It looks smaller than the one A was holding, don't you think? 

I loved the Gucci Python Icon Galaxy.    I'm sure you know the Gucci online sale started today only 10 percent off--not much but every little bit helps.


----------



## Longchamp

Galaxy


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yes...saw that one at the boutique too.  I have a great SA at my Gucci and the store manager there is a doll too!  The python is a beauty.  I got the Gucci Jockey hobo in metallic grey size large...freaking so pretty and so me.  I think the Python is actually more sohpisticated, but for some reason, I could not get it for me....just was not 100% so...I let it go to someone else that was more in love....

I am 5'4"....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Great bag, kind of reminds me of a Chanel Cerf Tote.  Enjoy and thanks for sharing!!!


Yes...it is soo much like the Cerf tote actually..I tried this on...very smooshy and cool!  Also have it at Saks...


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Oh Yes, I see it's on a shelf. It looks smaller than the one A was holding, don't you think?
> 
> I loved the Gucci Python Icon Galaxy. I'm sure you know the Gucci online sale started today only 10 percent off--not much but every little bit helps.


 
*Longchamp*, today is Gucci's appreciation sale - 10% off today only. The presale is going on now and the sale offically starts on Tuesday December 1st (actually my birthday!) and discounts depend on the bag. The pyton bag that I bought was $3450 and I am paying $2089 which is a great deal for a pretty good sized bag.  I am pretty sure the python galaxy will be on sale but I don't know for how much.

The picture that I posted and the one A modeled is the exact same bag.  Both have the same style and color number. I think it looks smaller sitting on the shelf because it is stuffed with paper and also because there is nothing to compare it to. A and I are about the same size so it should be about the same on me as it was on her.


----------



## sbelle

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!  I hope that y'all have a wonderful day and that LC doesn't work too hard!!


----------



## Bagladee

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!! It is my sister's turn to host and so all I had to do was make dessert. My cheese cakes are in the oven and I am haiving one last cup of coffee. Hope you all have a great day - whatever you may be doing!!!


----------



## luvprada

Bagladee - love the Gucci. Very nice.

SSC - wow.  That Prada is TDF.  So different than anything I've seen!  What is it called?

Hope everyone's holiday turned out well


----------



## Longchamp

The Prada is the Saffiano Fori.  Here's the pix---

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/saffiano-fori-bags-in-at-prada-hi-525333.html

And it came in black


----------



## KTNboy

Harlow there. Would like to hear some comments on this prada bag. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390122508279

I personnally think it is a nice bag but not very sure whether my wife will love it or not. FYI, my wife is a fanatic prada fan and she has been eyeing for either fairy bag or gauffre bag. Thinking of getting her something different but I'm not very sure is this style a hot item for prada collection. 

May I get some views from other members from the forum? Many thanks in advance for your humble opinion.


----------



## sbelle

^^Just my personal opinion, but I don't love the bag you linked to--that big metal plate on the side is a turn off for me.  Others may have a different opinion.  

I don't think you could go wrong with a gaufre.


----------



## sbelle

How's everyone's weekend?  We are at a dance competition for my 12 year old dd.  She doesn't dance until tomorrow night, so went shopping for a little bit today and relaxed a bit.


----------



## KTNboy

ssc0619 said:


> ^^Just my personal opinion, but I don't love the bag you linked to--that big metal plate on the side is a turn off for me. Others may have a different opinion.
> 
> I don't think you could go wrong with a gaufre.


 
Hi Thanks for the opinion. I think I will seriously consider your comment of getting her the gauffre bag since that is the bag my wife would love to own. Thanks again for the opinion.


----------



## Longchamp

Agree *KTNBOY*, gaufre the way to go.

Hi *SSC0619*, woo hoo how's the shopping?  Any new finds? Hope you and the family having fun, but good luck to your daughter tomorrow. What type of dance competition is she in?  She must be very dedicated to dancing, sounds like a great kid.

I go a PM about a SO  gladiol medium cabat. Remember, that's the bag that NYC could not get for me, but HI can. HMMM, funny how that works eh?

I'm still mulling it over because I'd rather have the armatura.


----------



## EMMY

*Bagladee*!!! That Gucci icon bag is TDF!!!..Just love it!!!>..And *Cellybelly*...that Prada tote is perfect..timeless and classic--just the way I like 'em!! Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Hi *SSC0619*, woo hoo how's the shopping? Any new finds? Hope you and the family having fun, but good luck to your daughter tomorrow. What type of dance competition is she in? She must be very dedicated to dancing, sounds like a great kid.
> 
> I go a PM about a SO gladiol medium cabat. Remember, that's the bag that NYC could not get for me, but HI can. HMMM, funny how that works eh?
> 
> I'm still mulling it over because I'd rather have the armatura.


 
We went to King of Prussia Mall yesteday, but my dh only let me stay 1 1/2 hours.  So like a man.  In his mind he was being very generous!!  It wasn't crowded when we were there, so it was great.  I only managed to get to NM, Hermes, Ferragamo, and Bailey,Banks and Biddle.

DD is danicing in an Irish step dance group.  She is in a group dance with 16 girls total.  It is called a "figure competition".  They are all sorts of different categories--solos, etc.

We don't go on until 5 pm today, so we'll be driving back home late tonight.


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> *Bagladee*!!! That Gucci icon bag is TDF!!!..Just love it!!!>..


 
Thanks *EMMY*! I carried her yesterday shopping and had lots of compliments. Very fun bag to carry!


----------



## sbelle

LC--a gladiol cabat would be wonderful!  But would it puddle a lot?


----------



## alouette

KTNboy said:


> Harlow there. Would like to hear some comments on this prada bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390122508279
> 
> I personnally think it is a nice bag but not very sure whether my wife will love it or not. FYI, my wife is a fanatic prada fan and she has been eyeing for either fairy bag or gauffre bag. Thinking of getting her something different but I'm not very sure is this style a hot item for prada collection.
> 
> May I get some views from other members from the forum? Many thanks in advance for your humble opinion.


 
Agree with ssc0619...that's lovingly referred to around these parts as the "pink brick."  It's pretty bulky and heavy.  The metal plate in the front does not do it for me.  Definitely go for the gauffre.  Your DW will love you for it and it's a classic.


----------



## piperlu

Longchamp said:


> Agree *KTNBOY*, gaufre the way to go.
> 
> Hi *SSC0619*, woo hoo how's the shopping? Any new finds? Hope you and the family having fun, but good luck to your daughter tomorrow. What type of dance competition is she in? She must be very dedicated to dancing, sounds like a great kid.
> 
> I go a PM about a SO gladiol medium cabat. Remember, that's the bag that NYC could not get for me, but HI can. HMMM, funny how that works eh?
> 
> I'm still mulling it over because I'd rather have the armatura.


 
^^That SO Gladiol Cabat is gorgeous!!!!

Hawaii does seem to have a way to come through for you when you need them.  All of my SO's have come from there.

It is going to be a long while before I get another SO or probably any bag at this point.  So......are you getting it?


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> LC--a gladiol cabat would be wonderful! But would it puddle a lot?


 
No I don't think so, because it's nappa umbria. My first choice would be armatura, not galdiol. Going to try and talk to him.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> We went to King of Prussia Mall yesteday, but my dh only let me stay 1 1/2 hours. So like a man. In his mind he was being very generous!! It wasn't crowded when we were there, so it was great. I only managed to get to NM, Hermes, Ferragamo, and Bailey,Banks and Biddle.
> 
> DD is danicing in an Irish step dance group. She is in a group dance with 16 girls total. It is called a "figure competition". They are all sorts of different categories--solos, etc.
> 
> We don't go on until 5 pm today, so we'll be driving back home late tonight.


 
How fun is that w/ DD?  Sounds great.  I wish we could see pix. 

1 1/2 hours, harumph!!!  That is just like a man.  Did you see the Ferragamo bag I bought?  Did you like it ?  Anymore good stuff?


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> *Bagladee*!!! That Gucci icon bag is TDF!!!..Just love it!!!>..And *Cellybelly*...that Prada tote is perfect..timeless and classic--just the way I like 'em!! Congrats to both of you!!


 
Hi Emmy--we miss you friend. Did you buy anything from the sale?  I hope you got the PM.


----------



## sbelle

For anyone interested in knowing a little more about Irish dance.



Here's a youtube from the Today show a few years ago that features the Trinity school out of Chicago.  I'll warn you that this is a long clip -- 10 minutes.

After about 3 and a half minutes they show a performance of a 16 hand (16 dancers) figure dance which is what my daughter was doing this weekend.


----------



## Longchamp

Loved it thanks for sharing. Not what I expected, has much variety and style.

Do they wear hair/headpieces?  Everybody's hair style appears the same.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Loved it thanks for sharing. Not what I expected, has much variety and style.
> 
> Do they wear hair/headpieces? Everybody's hair style appears the same.


 

The "figure" is a particular type of dance, that looks different than what is most known (the "Riverdance" kind of dancing).  From what I've been able to figure out, the figures are dances that were designed for competitions.  The competition that we attended was called an Oireachtas (regional competition).  Dancers that qualify can go on to Nationals.

Everyone wears a wig.  It freaks DH out.  They are huge monostrosities that make the girls look very unnatural.  A lot of schools will have girls all wear the same color wig, regardless of their natural hair color, to create a uniform look.

Here are some random photos I found on the web.  Here's an example of the "Megan" wig.  Our dance school uses this one.   This is a typical look








Here's a picture that shows different wigs, but also different types of dresses.  These look like solo dresses that girls will wear in indiviudal competitions.  When dancing in a group, the girls will typically all wear the same dress and in many cases they wear their "school dresses".


----------



## jcoop

Wow, very interesting *ssc*!!!!  Thanks for posting this info---I def learned something today!


----------



## EMMY

*ssc* I have ALWAYS wanted to do this!!! Our accountant's sister has been teaching Irish dance for YEARS....someday...somehow...when I get some time..I want to do it!!!! **sigh**


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp thanx..I saw all the pics...loving lots but not enough to buy..besides..you know what I just did lol:shame:


----------



## sbelle

*Emmy*--there are adults who take at my daughter's school!  I bet there are up where you are too!  You should try it one day!!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> besides..you know what I just did lol:shame:


 

But we don't know what you did!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> Wow, very interesting *ssc*!!!! Thanks for posting this info---I def learned something today!


 
lol-- more than you ever wanted to know!!


----------



## Longchamp

Okay SSC--anything come in the mail for you?  And what did you buy my friend when you were in Philadelphia??? 

And don't tell us the Martha Stewart mag that teaches you how to fold sheets---LOL!!!

I think I just figured it out..... or did I read too much into your post over on BV???


----------



## Longchamp

As a father seeing your daughter in a wig must freak one out.  But I think they all look adorable in these pix and love the dancing.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I* think I just figured it out..... or did I read too much into your post over on BV?*??


 

lol--no, I didn't buy a birkin!!  But I have to say LC you are very good.  I see that your powers of deduction are top notch!!




Longchamp said:


> Okay SSC--anything come in the mail for you? And what did you buy my friend when you were in Philadelphia???



Something is coming in the mail for me though.  Stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> As a father seeing your daughter in a wig must freak one out. But I think they all look adorable in these pix and love the dancing.


 

One thing that really freaks him out is when the girls aren't dancing they leave their wigs on and you go into restaurants downtown, or even in the downtown Macy's and you see all these young girls walking around with these incredibly huge wigs that don't look natural (as you can see in the pictures)!


----------



## Beach Bum

SSC..I wish I had known u were at K of P....Thats my MALL!!!!LOL!
it s only 40 mins from my house and i need a trip there..HEHE

I was VERY bad this week...Just got my Met grey CHANEL MAXI today and i have another Chanel bag i scored coming on THURS...Im gonna need to go into hiding if I dont stop shopping..LOL


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Yes I can see that, but when we were growing up, bad stuff wouldn't have crossed our minds, but I'm afraid now it does.   You must have some trepidation letting her go out dressed up w/o you or another adult around. 

I said no to the Gladiol BV, too unsure of myself.  Since it's not possible to see the bag IRL before, I have two misses lately w/ the Reveil and the Prada boots, so little gun shy.

I'm hoping S/S has a cabat that I like.


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> SSC..I wish I had known u were at K of P....Thats my MALL!!!!LOL!
> it s only 40 mins from my house and i need a trip there..HEHE
> 
> I was VERY bad this week...Just got my Met grey CHANEL MAXI today and i have another Chanel bag i scored coming on THURS...Im gonna need to go into hiding if I dont stop shopping..LOL


 
Okay, that's like the 4th met grey MAXI by the Prada gals over here....HMMM should I??


----------



## sbelle

Jill said:


> SSC..I wish I had known u were at K of P....Thats my MALL!!!!LOL!
> it s only 40 mins from my house and i need a trip there..HEHE
> 
> I was VERY bad this week...Just got my Met grey CHANEL MAXI today and i have another Chanel bag i scored coming on THURS...Im gonna need to go into hiding if I dont stop shopping..LOL


 
I had no idea that's the area you're in.  I wish I could have ditched dh.  An hour and a half in the mall for him is the equivalent to a full day for me.  He had the nerve to ask me (after my alotted 1 1/2 hours)--"did you do everything you needed to do? "  Men!!  

It must be so nice to live near that mall!  Did you buy your Chanel from NM there?  I use Stacy and Jill there for a lot for stuff.  I met them at Thanksgiving last year when we were in the area for last year's version of dd's dance competition.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Okay, that's like the 4th met grey MAXI by the Prada gals over here....HMMM should I??


 
did you count me too 'cause I have one.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I said no to the Gladiol BV, too unsure of myself. Since it's not possible to see the bag IRL before, I have two misses lately w/ the Reveil and the Prada boots, so little gun shy.
> 
> I'm hoping S/S has a cabat that I like.


 
That would be a lot of money for a miss, too.  Think of how many times we've changed our minds on cabats!

Did I miss something on the Prada boots??????


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I was in love w/ the Prada boots that Alouette posted from her SA at Prada Las Vegas, and bought them only after I asked someone to try them on. I posted it in her thread below. 

But in the end it turned out okay, as they are issueing (sp?) a refund.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> did you count me too 'cause I have one.


 
SSC0619, Jill, Ryrybaby, Bagladee and I think Alouette--not sure.

And Jcoop might have one also.  Okay it's worse than I thought. LOL.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^ I was in love w/ the Prada boots that Alouette posted from her SA at Prada Las Vegas, and bought them only after I asked someone to try them on. I posted it in her thread below.
> 
> But in the end it turned out okay, as they are issueing (sp?) a refund.


 

Just found it.  I forget to go back and revisit threads.  Glad they took care of you!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

SSC- That is SOO cool what your daughter does with Irish dancing!!  LOVE it.

LC- sorry the boots did not work out...that sucks!  I am sure you will find something else- check your email by the way...

Emmy- Did you get anything on sale yet?

All- Oh man, I need to calm the hell down.  I swore not bags during sale....but hello...3 Chanel, Chloe, Gucci and now Christian Louboutins....(the Piro boot and a pair of pretty work pumps).  Don't think I am keeping all 3 Chanel...BUT I got the Large Camera in Black, Matte Grey and Metallic Grey...UGH!!  WTF is wrong with me?  A is to blame for part of this...enabler.


----------



## EMMY

Jill...lol this IS where we all hide!!! Here on the PF!!! I think we all have been bad buying this year and will be getting a lump of coal from our DH's this year for x-mas...!!!

I was just screwing around on ebay and keep coming across that Prada tessuto gaufre in 'indaco'.....cripe that color is stunning..at least in pics..I wish more people bought that here...I think that bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^HAHA....I have the camera bag coming in black with gold HW........Im a tad nervous as i usually DESPISE gold...but i got it on sale...


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> All- Oh man, I need to calm the hell down. I swore not bags during sale....but hello...3 Chanel, Chloe, Gucci and now Christian Louboutins....(the Piro boot and a pair of pretty work pumps). Don't think I am keeping all 3 Chanel...BUT I got the Large Camera in Black, Matte Grey and Metallic Grey...UGH!! WTF is wrong with me? A is to blame for part of this...enabler.


 
OMG - What Chloe bag did you get? And seriously - 3 camera bags???


----------



## Bagladee

I guess the UPS man must have known it was my birthday - he just delivered the most gorgeous python bag. Gucci Jockey Boston - beautiful brown python and khaki leather. Love it!!!


----------



## sbelle

Totally and completely gorgeous!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## jcoop

Nice bag and Happy Birthday *bagladee*!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Happy 30th Birthday Bagladee...you look AWESOME with that bag....have a great day my friend!!

AND yes, 3 Camera Cases and the Chloe Gemma.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Happy 30th Birthday Bagladee...you look AWESOME with that bag....have a great day my friend!!
> 
> AND yes, 3 Camera Cases and the Chloe Gemma.


 
Ah, and thank you* A*! You are too kind - love being 30!! I wouldn't have this bag if it weren't for you!!!


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> Nice bag and Happy Birthday *bagladee*!


Thanks* jcoop*!!!


----------



## sbelle

Anybody talk to* Chic* lately?


----------



## Beach Bum

HAPPY BDAY B!
u r so lucky,Im turning *40 in MARCH!WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!wish i was just 30..LOL!*


----------



## Grace123

Bagladee said:


> I guess the UPS man must have known it was my birthday - he just delivered the most gorgeous python bag. Gucci Jockey Boston - beautiful brown python and khaki leather. Love it!!!


 

Holy Crap!  I usually HATE python but that baby is gorgeous! Happy Birthday to you too and girls remember, you're only as old as you look. 

This is coming from someone who will be WAY old in a couple of days herself.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee, I love your bag, it's gorgeous and it looks great on you!!! Congrats and 

*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## ryrybaby12

Jill said:


> ^HAHA....I have the camera bag coming in black with gold HW........Im a tad nervous as i usually DESPISE gold...but i got it on sale...


Not a fan of gold either- at all- but on this bag- it is a really pretty Matte Gold, and actually looks quite stunning and pretty with it!  Let me know what you think!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee-- I was so obessed with your beautiful bag that I forgot to say Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Not a fan of gold either- at all- but on this bag- it is a really pretty Matte Gold, and actually looks quite stunning and pretty with it! Let me know what you think!


 
Hey friend--  Did you keep that sweater we were talking about?  I love it, and have been waiting to find out what you decided.


----------



## Bagladee

Jill said:


> HAPPY BDAY B!
> u r so lucky,Im turning *40 in MARCH!WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!wish i was just 30..LOL!*


 
*Jill* - I wish I were 30 again too!


----------



## Bagladee

Thank you all for your compliments and birthday wishes. What I wouldn't give to be thirty again....


----------



## alouette

Just had to stop in and say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you L!!!!

Congrats on that beautiful bag.  You model it well!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> Just had to stop in and say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you L!!!!
> 
> Congrats on that beautiful bag. You model it well!!!!


 
Thanks *A*!!! Love your new avatar!


----------



## ~lse~

Happy 30th Birthday Bagladee! 
I wish I was only 30 you lucky duck!  Big 3-6 for me next month


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh...you are as old as you feel...I turned 35 back in June...and I feel better now then when I was 25!!


----------



## Bagladee

~lse~ said:


> Happy 30th Birthday Bagladee!
> I wish I was only 30 you lucky duck! Big 3-6 for me next month


 
Thanks *~lse~* for the birthday wishes! In truth I am not thirty - *ryry* was trying to make me feel better. Heck, I have six kids and the oldest two are out of college.


----------



## EMMY

Bagladee said:


> Thank you all for your compliments and birthday wishes. What I wouldn't give to be thirty again....


 
^ Yeah but to know what we know NOW lol!!!! LOVE your Gucci..and Happy Birthday my friend!!!


----------



## EMMY

Jill said:


> HAPPY BDAY B!
> u r so lucky,Im turning *40 in MARCH!WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!wish i was just 30..LOL!*


 

^ 40 is the NEW 30 !!!...so that means Bagladee is still 20!! Now I DON'T want to be 20 again--too much to learn yet!!  Don't feel bad...I turned 43 this year...and I'm already starting to forget how old I am!! I guess that's a GOOD thing! Hey--it's just a number!!!!  How old do you have to be to be coined a 'cougar' lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## bisbee

Happy Birthday Bagladee!

Emmy...you are a mere child! Nowhere near cougar age! I, on the other hand, am way PAST cougar - I'll be 59 (Oy vey) in May!

Of course, I'll forget that fact...if you give me a minute or two!


----------



## Pixielexie

Happy Belated Bagladee!!

That's such a beautiful present too! Simply delicious! 




Bagladee said:


> I guess the UPS man must have known it was my birthday - he just delivered the most gorgeous python bag. Gucci Jockey Boston - beautiful brown python and khaki leather. Love it!!!


----------



## sbelle

Ok, I am ready to fess up.  *LC*--this is what I bought when I was in Philly!!  It just came in the mail!

An H picotin!!







It is not new, I bought it from a lovely tpfer.  i worked on the transaction on the way to Philly and in Philly for hours because PayPal was tortuing me.  The whole thing had to be done on my IPhone and hidden from DH.  He would not understand using family time in pursuit of ANOTHER bag.


----------



## Longchamp

Ah Love it, love it, love it.  Love the color and the white stitching. Think it's an MM, love that size.

Congrats and enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Ah Love it, love it, love it. Love the color and the white stitching. Think it's an MM, love that size.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy your beautiful bag.


 
It is actually a GM.

 Look what else I got..









oK, it isn't really mine.  I just borrowed it.  Isn't she lovely??


----------



## jcoop

^you just borrowed it, eh? 
*ssc*, you've got fantabulous taste!  *LOVE* both bags!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Ok, I am ready to fess up. *LC*--this is what I bought when I was in Philly!! It just came in the mail!
> 
> An H picotin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not new, I bought it from a lovely tpfer. i worked on the transaction on the way to Philly and in Philly for hours because PayPal was tortuing me. The whole thing had to be done on my IPhone and hidden from DH. He would not understand using family time in pursuit of ANOTHER bag.


 
Love it ssc!!! Absolutely lovely bag!!! And the "borrowed" bag is a beauty too!


----------



## Prada Psycho

So this is where everyone is hiding. No wonder it's so quiet in the forum below. 

I don't want to hear about you turning 40, Jill.  I'd kill to be 40 again, or at least be as healthy as I was when I was 40.


----------



## sbelle

Prada Psycho said:


> So this is where everyone is hiding. No wonder it's so quiet in the forum below.
> 
> I don't want to hear about you turning 40, Jill. I'd kill to be 40 again, or at least be as healthy as I was when I was 40.


 
*PP*-- we hide in here a lot!  It's nice to see you!!  

40 seems so young...


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> ^you just borrowed it, eh?


 
I know that occasionally I'll tell a story or two, but lol, the cabas isn't mine.  It is borrowed!!  I would like to figure out a way to keep it   because it is a beauty.  I had no idea!!  Now someone here has one.....is it *ryrybaby*??


----------



## alouette

Yep, ryry has one and it's a beaut!  I'm green w/ envy w/ your Cabas and H bag!!!!  I love the GM size in the Picotin!  I would love a Victoria too.

I'm sweating with such beautiful bags!


----------



## kiki119

beautiful H bag .....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Boy would I kill to be one of your daughters and inherit all your bags SSC!!  Great score, and DON'T YOU LOVE THAT CABAS??

"Borrowed"-I have heard that one before......


----------



## ryrybaby12

NEED ADVICE....and keep in mind- I live in the desert.  Now, would you buy these boots?  They are $8**  C.L.s that I keep going back and forth on because they are suede, and $$....so, please help me all- here is the link.  At first I was thinking tan-but those would get soo dirty...so now I ordered the Africa color....blackish/grey IRL:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259817052561


OR these:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259817086215


OR NONE OF THE ABOVE because I live in the desert and rarely wear boots???  Ugh...they are so pretty though...


----------



## Bagladee

I brought my Jimmy Choo Bree home tonight. Nordstrom had their 10 point night complete with champagne and goodies. Fun evening. Anyway - alouette you might be right about the hardware. It looked silver to me in the lighted store but now I'm not so sure. Will have to wait until tomorrow to check it out after DH has done to work and kids are at preschool. Not that it matters - I LOVE the bag!!!! I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> NEED ADVICE....and keep in mind- I live in the desert. Now, would you buy these boots? They are $8** C.L.s that I keep going back and forth on because they are suede, and $$....so, please help me all- here is the link. At first I was thinking tan-but those would get soo dirty...so now I ordered the Africa color....blackish/grey IRL:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259817052561
> 
> 
> OR these:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259817086215
> 
> 
> OR NONE OF THE ABOVE because I live in the desert and rarely wear boots??? Ugh...they are so pretty though...


 
Okay - you crack me up!!! If you can wear UGG boots in the desert, you can certainly wear the suede boots!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> It is actually a GM.
> 
> Look what else I got..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oK, it isn't really mine. I just borrowed it. Isn't she lovely??


 
Woo Hoo love the Cabas, great find, you'll love that bag, easy to carry.

Emmy has one too as well as ryrybaby


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> NEED ADVICE....and keep in mind- I live in the desert. Now, would you buy these boots? They are $8** C.L.s that I keep going back and forth on because they are suede, and $$....so, please help me all- here is the link. At first I was thinking tan-but those would get soo dirty...so now I ordered the Africa color....blackish/grey IRL:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259817052561
> 
> 
> OR these:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259817086215
> 
> 
> OR NONE OF THE ABOVE because I live in the desert and rarely wear boots??? Ugh...they are so pretty though...


 
I just get Saks main page when I open up your links.  I wear boots all the time A, but already cold here.  GET THE SWEATER!!!! I loved that sweater. I keep bugging you--Did you get it?

I have a horse, so wear a lot of leggings/ riding pants so I have tons of boots, and I was in love w/ those Prada boots. I wanted them to fit so bad, but no luck.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> DON'T YOU LOVE THAT CABAS??
> 
> *"Borrowed"-I have heard that one before*......







I so totally love the cabas.  It fits beautifully on my shoulder.  

No, really it is borrowed!!  It's from Bag, Borrow or Steal!! It is in brand new perfect condition! 

I have rented stuff from them over the past couple of years to keep myself from buying!  I got an email from them over Thanksgiving that they were cutting their rental prices in half for a day.  I saw they had the bronze cabas that you got, *ryry*, and thought I'd try it out for a month.

So I've had it for one day and now I want to keep her!!


----------



## Bagladee

I brought home my new Jimmy Choo Bree last night. I got her at Nordstrom on their 10 point night, so even though I paid full price I at least got a lot of points!!! This bag is gorgeous and comes in white and tan too.


----------



## Longchamp

Cute bag Bagladee.  I'm seeing a lot of perforations for S/S.


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> Cute bag Bagladee. I'm seeing a lot of perforations for S/S.


 

Yeah really!! I wonder if more designers will jump on the perf bandwagon?! 


*SSC *I LOVE the bronze BC!!! Can you buy it? I would..man --you were so lucky to get your hands on that!! 

Bagladee you look divine as usual!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> I just get Saks main page when I open up your links.  I wear boots all the time A, but already cold here.  GET THE SWEATER!!!! I loved that sweater. I keep bugging you--Did you get it?
> 
> I have a horse, so wear a lot of leggings/ riding pants so I have tons of boots, and I was in love w/ those Prada boots. I wanted them to fit so bad, but no luck.


No- I did not...but it was not a sweater, but a coat.  Believe me, I still think about it, and think I may go back when Gucci does another reduction.  It is awesome.

The boots...will they had the long boots and then some booties....but wait til you see the Prada booties I got...OMG...so freaking cute.

So- may need to hold off on all the shoes, and keep one or two pairs, as CL can make me poor very quickly!  AND- they are so high that comfort is not there at all!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^Ah, would love to see your boots. Please post pix when it arrives.

In AZ winter it's a coat, in Cleveland it's a sweater, or wear in Fall since has a hoodie.

Yes can only wear CL for SHORT evening out, too tall can't go more than 3 inches anymore, and they keep getting more expensive.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^I also look like a hoochy mamma when my heels are so freaking high.  I had my CL Simple 120s on today to see if I could actually wear them, and my DH said I definitely should keep them....(ha ha...know where I am going right).  If he saw the pricetag, he would escort me right to Saks doorstep),


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> *SSC *I LOVE the bronze BC!!! *Can you buy it?* I would..man --you were so lucky to get your hands on that!!


 
Yes -- I can "steal" it!!  lol, the whole idea of "borrowing" these bags though is so I won't buy them!  I just fell hard for it.  It really is so comfortable to carry!  I think *LC* said you have this one too, *Emmy*?  Do you love yours?


----------



## Prada Psycho

ssc0619 said:


> Yes -- I can "steal" it!!  lol, the whole idea of "borrowing" these bags though is so I won't buy them!  I just fell hard for it.  It really is so comfortable to carry!  I think *LC* said you have this one too, *Emmy*?  Do you love yours?




I've always wanted to try BB&S, but wondered what the "steal" prices were like.  Seems with everything else that is "rent to own" that it ends up being awfully pricey. Actually, I hope that's true with BB&S. The last thing I need is ANOTHER venue for cheap bags!!!   ush:


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^I also look like a hoochy momma when my heels are so freaking high. I had my CL Simple 120s on today to see if I could actually wear them, and my DH said I definitely should keep them....(ha ha...know where I am going right). If he saw the pricetag, he would escort me right to Saks doorstep),


 
LOL, *Hoochy Momma*, I bet your husband loves that, saves on having him know the price. But I bet you look great.


----------



## Beach Bum

LMAO....and here i am wearing DIOR flat boots today..hehe..I need some Hoochy Momma boots...hahahahahaha


----------



## kiki119

Am out and about with my girlfriends right now for my best friend birthday
I went into the prada boutique on bloor and came out wih 2 pair of shoes and a bag
ush:
seems like I really got bitten by the prada bug this season

I got a suede tote (think ryry has that one in fumo) and a pair of studded pumps and pair of classic blk pumps


----------



## alouette

^^oooh K! You did good my friend!  LOL  Studded pumps?  You had me a "stud."  

Which color bag did you get?

I'm going to post some more sale bag pics from the Vegas boutique if I have time tonight.


----------



## kiki119

*A*... I think you are the one who had me started with my love affair with Prada (and maybe this season is slim-picking at MM!!!!)

I got these cute little studded pumped for work ... not too high and comfy for work... i wanted to order them from Joanna, but they were all sold out..






and this pair - feel very sexy when I have them on... COMFY TOO!




they have much HOTTER shoes... but I can't walk in them......
I tried these on - hot looking - but I wont look hot when I fall flat on my face!!! :lolots:
http://www.barneys.com/Studded Platform Slingback/500235605,default,pd.html

I got this baby - BR4342... I didn't think of it much when I saw J's pics (kinda flat looking) - but grogeous in person!!! 





I  only have one pair of shoes with me right now.. rest is hiding in best friend's card.. won't able to get it until she comes over this week when DH is not home! yikes!!!!

is it bad that I am still itching for more Pradas??? :shame:


----------



## kiki119

of course A - can't wait to see new sales pics!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Kiki!!  Love the shoes and you will love this bag!!  What color suede did you get?  I know what you mean about falling flat on your face.  I am contemplating between CL and these lower Chanel boots....and the Chanel boots have a lower heel...and the CLs are so high...but so cute.  You were smart!

A- are you posting Charles' stuff?


----------



## kiki119

Ryry  thanks hunny!!!!
I got the brown one - I would love the fumo (like yours) but they don't have it in Toronto   or they are sold out... 

I am famous for buying shoes that are pretty to look at and NEVER wear them more than 2 hrs of my day... lol... my coworkers make fun of me!!! coz I always end up in my flats by 11:30... :shame:

mmmmm.... r u thinking about Chanel booties with bows at the front??!! those are SOOO SOOO pretty!!!
I love CL as well - but the styles that I like are always so high... I can't bring myself to buy them yet


----------



## EMMY

kiki LOVE those Prada pumps!!!! Congrats!


----------



## EMMY

ssc0619 said:


> Yes -- I can "steal" it!! lol, the whole idea of "borrowing" these bags though is so I won't buy them! I just fell hard for it. It really is so comfortable to carry! I think *LC* said you have this one too, *Emmy*? Do you love yours?


 

^ I have the BC but in black...I have ALWAYS drooled over the coveted bronze..I think you should buy it..do they give u a discount if u rent it and then buy it?


----------



## kiki119

EMMY said:


> kiki LOVE those Prada pumps!!!! Congrats!



Thanks emmy! 

now I am itching for more...


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ^ I have the BC but in black...I have ALWAYS drooled over the coveted bronze..I think you should buy it..*do they give u a discount if u rent it and then buy it?*


 
It used to be 1/2 of the rental cost could go towards the purchase price, but now it is 1/4.  Since I paid only half of the regular rental price, the discount isn't much.  I do have some rewards money that can be applied too--in total it's only about $200.  

The real key is always how close to retail their original price is.  Do you remember what original retail was on this one?  They are saying around $1,900.  Does that sound right?

I do love this bag!


----------



## sbelle

Prada Psycho said:


> I've always wanted to try BB&S, but wondered what the "steal" prices were like. Seems with everything else that is "rent to own" that it ends up being awfully pricey. Actually, I hope that's true with BB&S. The last thing I need is ANOTHER venue for cheap bags!!! ush:


 
*PP*-- I've had really good experiences with them.  I've "borrowed" about 6-7 bags from them.  Since I don't live close to any store where I can go see bags, a lot of times I'll rent to check a bag out.  Sometimes I know I don't want to buy a bag, but just want to carry it for a bit.  I've only "borrowed" Chanels--

the Chanel Sloane tote -- I love that bag and have actually borrowed it in both grey and bordeaux--, 






this Chanel -- I've forgotten the name






and a couple of the Chanels that I don't see there anymore.


All the bags I borrowed were in great condition, except one.  The bordeaux Sloane tote was in good condition, but you could tell it had been used.  The other ones looked brand new.

I have also purchased from their outlet when they put bags on sale.  I have had extremely good luck purchasing from them.  Here are some of my purchases from the outlet:

--a beautiful ostrich Carlos Falchi at 75% off, never used.
--Chanel in and out flap, 40% off, looked brand new but said it was used
--Prada cervo lux (yes I know, but I have never had a problem with it) at 60% off, was used but lookd brand new.

and a few other Chanels.


lol--I've even bought jewelry from their outlet.  I got a beautiful pair of Chariol earrings at 70%.  I just saw them recently on one of the member only shopping sites at 50% off.


----------



## sbelle

I meant to add this to the prior post.   

On some of the bags I have found their "original" retail prices to be lower than the price currently in the stores..    For example the Sloane tote.  I forget exactly what their original price was (you typically don't see that until you rent it), but I remember it being quite a bit less than the price on the bag at the department stores last Fall.  The grey one I rented was brand new-- I regret that I didn't "steal" that one.

I'm not sure why the original retail would not be accurate--I wondered if this is a function of being purchased in a prior season, and the price at the department store having gone up.  

I have only really looked at the prices of the bags I've rented and purchased at the outlet, and none of them have been higher than the price I see at the department stores.  They'll all been lower or right on.  The only one I am not sure of is the coco cabas because I never looked at it when it was in the stores.  So *ryry* or *Emmy* needs to tell me if the $1900 is an accurate reflection of the retail price!


----------



## chic02latz

hello prada gals! how have you all been? it's been awhile since the last time i logged on to TPF. i'm moving to asia for work so i've been very busy... the past month has been so crazy with the transition process and everything. 

anyways, i'm so sad i can't fully take the advantage of the sales this season, as I am trying to downsize the things that i want to bring with me... i can only bring 2 suitcases! (i'm secretly planning to bring a third one for an extra fee). we'll see. i think i need (want) a great prada nylon bag... i will check out the sales threads and see if there are bags that i will need overseas 

i can't believe christmas & new year are just around the corner!!!


----------



## kiki119

chic02latz: that's so exciting to you will be moving to Asian for work 
where will u be moving to if u don't mind me asking?

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Asia!! so many amazing countries within 3-4 hours flight!!!


----------



## sbelle

*Chic*--

We missed you!  I was just asking about you several pages back, wondering if anyone had heard from you!  

I hope you are excited about the move.  It sounds like it will be a wonderful experience.  How long do they envision your assignment to be?  If you are only able to take 2 suitcases, that sounds short term to me!

When I was your age I went on two short term assignments in South America and those experiences changed my life.  One of the best things I ever did!

What in the world are you going to do with your beautiful bags!!  Leave them with your mom?

When you have time tell us more!


----------



## sportsger2001

any idea if Prada will have a second markdown?


----------



## EMMY

ssc0619 said:


> So *ryry* or *Emmy* needs to tell me if the $1900 is an accurate reflection of the retail price!


 
^ If I recall....the BC was over 2K.....I can't remember exactly...do a search in the Chanel forum...someone has to know for sure!!! Enough of us have them...I bought mine used and I don't have the original receipt...


----------



## EMMY

Whoops lmao forgot to mention I ordered a pair of Prada athletic shoes from BF today...I've been STALKING these for over a week...finally today they were an additional 15% off...hoping they aren't toally 'flat'...they don't look it though....I'm not a sneaker person but I just love these....and I wear a lot of Nike/dry fit stuff around the house and on the boat so these will be good...


----------



## alouette

^Oh Emmy those are awesome!  I've been wanting a pair of Prada sneakers for awhile since I practically live in them and flats.  You have to tell us if they are as comfy as they appear.


----------



## kiki119

A, thanks for posting those sale pics - u r killing me over here! 

I am so bad this season already!!!!

Emmy: those sneakers are amazing!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks *Emmy*!  Love those sneakers too!


----------



## sg_bee

Hi ladies, I can't hide my excitement.  Just ordered Tessuto Gaufre BN1336 from Joanna. She is shipping out tomorrow!! Wondering if I can receive by Fri or Mon! Spoke to her earlier, she is really nice and patience with my questions. My colleague got the BN1407, think we are going to smile in our sleep tonite!!


----------



## EMMY

^ LMAO I s*ck at product numbers!!! Which one did you get? Can't wait to see!!

**Yeah I can't wait for thos sneaks either...I got them yesterday for $292 totall inc. shipping..today they are  over 300 again..and w/ tax & shipping ikes...Yeah I'm a PRada stalker...that's what I am lol!! ***


----------



## kiki119

mmm... I want another bag now... ush:
what do u ladies think??!! it's Nylon Jacq with Deerskin....


**sorry for the yike horrible fake... but that's the only one I can find ***


----------



## kiki119

^^^bah! it's sold 

o well - I bought too much this season anyway


----------



## alouette

^^there will always be another bag...on sale or not.   I liked it.  Did you see anything from the Vegas boutique?  Those studded craquele bags are calling out to me (once again lost out on LC's!).


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> Those studded craquele bags are calling out to me (once again lost out on LC's!).


 
I wonder how everyone is liking their craquele bags once they have had a chance to use them. I was ready to buy one on sale and my SA told me that people were snagging their silks and cashmeres on these bags. So I didn't buy. Have you used your yet *Longchamp*?


----------



## alouette

^^hhmm, interesting point.  Never took that into consideration before.  The studs seem more rounded and flatter than other studs I've seen on bags.  I'd be interested to see what others have to say about this bag as well.


----------



## kiki119

alouette said:


> ^^there will always be another bag...on sale or not.   I liked it.  Did you see anything from the Vegas boutique?  Those studded craquele bags are calling out to me (once again lost out on LC's!).




u r right... I think I am just getting anixous to get my purchase from Joanna .....


----------



## alouette

^hehhe.  It's like waiting for Xmas morning to get here when we were younger. The toys just get more expensive now that we're adults. 

I'm taking pics of all the non-Prada loot that's arrived.  When I have time I'm going to post in the "non-Prada purchases" thread.  I hope others will do the same.  It's fun to see what other designers we admire aside from Prada.  I really want to resurrect that thread.


----------



## kiki119

^ can't wait to see it  any Chanel?!


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> I'm taking pics of all the non-Prada loot that's arrived. When I have time I'm going to post in the "non-Prada purchases" thread. I hope others will do the same. It's fun to see what other designers we admire aside from Prada. I really want to resurrect that thread.


 
You're right.  That's one of my favorite threads over in Chanel.  I have a few things I might be able to add....


----------



## Prada Psycho

ssc0619 said:


> You're right.  That's one of my favorite threads over in Chanel.  I have a few things I might be able to add....




Just gave it a :bump:


----------



## Bagladee

alouette said:


> ^^hhmm, interesting point. Never took that into consideration before. The studs seem more rounded and flatter than other studs I've seen on bags. I'd be interested to see what others have to say about this bag as well.


 
A - it isn't the studds that are snagging fabric - it is the craquele finish as it is kind of rough.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Greetings from Vegas all!!  Charles from Prada boutique called me so I may go over there, but I am staying at the Palazzo and Prada is at Bellagio.  Okay...I have a lot to post for pics soon....miss you all!!


----------



## EMMY

^Ryry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What did u get!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## alouette

Bagladee said:


> A - it isn't the studds that are snagging fabric - it is the craquele finish as it is kind of rough.


 

Ohhh, I see.  Interesting, very interesting.  Huh, I never would have thought but I've only picked up the bag once before.

ryry - Do you want me to post a pic of your lovely that's at my house???


----------



## kiki119

Hi Prada ladies 

as I am still quite a newbie here... I am thinking to get another sale bag...
which one do you think I shoulder get?!


----------



## alouette

Great choices K...hhmmm, well do you lean more towards black or brown?  You have two options for each so I'm trying to make an informed decision here.

I'm usually a black bag gal but want to remain objective.


----------



## kiki119

I think maybe the black bag... since I just got the brown suede bag
the tess cervo - I like the brown shape better... but they don't have it in black 
the tess nappa - mmm... now I relook at it, the chain bothers me...

or I should go ALL OUT... get a Craquele


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> I wonder how everyone is liking their craquele bags once they have had a chance to use them. I was ready to buy one on sale and my SA told me that people were snagging their silks and cashmeres on these bags. So I didn't buy. Have you used your yet *Longchamp*?


 
UGH, did I use it---HMMM.  Well that's a tough question. It arrived, wasn't fond of it and sold it already.  I know I know I'm crazy. The studs were flat, didn't really see any concern about snagging, maybe from the leather but not the studs.  I saw the craquele IRL on another style and liked it, but did not like this style. 

There was a tPF'er here ***PLEASE REMEMBER..NO references to selling within the PF PLEASE!THANKS!****


----------



## Longchamp

*KIKI*, my vote goes to the middle bag in the top row, because of black w/ contrasting leather color. 

I would like the last one in the first row, but for me I would rather have a leather handle.


----------



## Longchamp

alouette said:


> ryry - Do you want me to post a pic of your lovely that's at my house???


 
I do!!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Greetings from Vegas all!! Charles from Prada boutique called me so I may go over there, but I am staying at the Palazzo and Prada is at Bellagio. Okay...I have a lot to post for pics soon....miss you all!!


 
We miss you too, and we all love pix. Hope you're having fun!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Greetings from Vegas all!! Charles from Prada boutique called me so I may go over there, but I am staying at the Palazzo and Prada is at Bellagio. Okay...I have a lot to post for pics soon....miss you all!!


 
We miss you too, post pix when you have time.  I bet you're having a blast!


----------



## Longchamp

Argh, so the Asst. Mngr at Prada Las Vegas said she would refund my money for the boots,  but just received an email from Charles and he said no. Was just about to call them, but then read his entire email.

I love this purse, I might be in the minority here.  He's going to try and get me the gold one in the size of the purple/blue.  It looks like satin but it's all leather.  So my store credit is going towards this purse.


----------



## kiki119

Tks LC... What don't u Luke about the carquele (s?) 
I got one on hold with Joanna... Now I am little unsure with the fabric snagging.... Maybe I should stay with tesso cevo


----------



## Longchamp

kiki119 said:


> Tks LC... What don't u Luke about the carquele (s?)
> I got one on hold with Joanna... Now I am little unsure with the fabric snagging.... Maybe I should stay with tesso cevo


 
I don't think the fabric snagging is much of an issue. I have a studs bag that I bought in France, much simpler than the craquele.

It's a lovely bag, the craquele, just wish I had purchased it in another style, rather than the one w/ studs.


----------



## kiki119

Mmmmm ur stud prada looks so smooshy.... What a beautiful piece.....

Is the carqlere stiff irl??? 
Mmmm... Afraid studs won't be in in few yrs..... Sighz..... I don't know what to do


----------



## Longchamp

Yes the craquele was stiff, not smooshy, but had some give to it. I did like the structure of the bag, don't think I would have like it if it smooshed. I love my little studs bag, not sure I care if it  goes out of style.

Here's the pix of my bag

















If you like the bag, please get it, don't take my word for it. I have other bags coming and wasn't "in love" w/ this bag, that's why I sold it.


----------



## Longchamp

Longchamp said:


> UGH, did I use it---HMMM. Well that's a tough question. It arrived, wasn't fond of it and sold it already. I know I know I'm crazy. The studs were flat, didn't really see any concern about snagging, maybe from the leather but not the studs. I saw the craquele IRL on another style and liked it, but did not like this style.
> 
> There was a tPF'er here ***PLEASE REMEMBER..NO references to selling within the PF PLEASE!THANKS!****


 
Yikes sorry, was worried the minute I posted it.  . Won't happen again. 

BTW you I loved your grey Chanel.


----------



## kiki119

Thanks *LC*... Yr pics confirm that i should stick with the tessa cevo... The stuffiness worries me... I was thinking it would be more smooshy (like glazed calf...) 

i liked the tesso cervo when I was at my local prada, but sold out by the time I decided..... I should stick to what i want in the beginning

thank u for ur input  *LC*, I really apperiecate it....


----------



## kiki119

Longchamp said:


>



great for the spring (seems so far away - we got our 1st snow storm in toronto today! brrr!)

is it lined?!
I love both colours


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I love this purse, I might be in the minority here. He's going to try and get me the gold one in the size of the purple/blue. It looks like satin but it's all leather. So my store credit is going towards this purse.


 

I can't believe this is leather.  I love both of them!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I know me either, I love the gold one more.... I think.  Yes I don't like the pink in the other  bag. 

Geesh have to get to bed. Up early in morning, but will keep you posted. The price  difference between the two is not much. I think one was 2465 and the other 2265.


----------



## Longchamp

Update...just heard from Joanna. She says the background in the blue bag is grey, not purple as it appears in the pix above. She's going to send me new pix.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Update...just heard from Joanna. She says the background in the blue bag is grey, not purple as it appears in the pix above. She's going to send me new pix.


 
I like both of the bags - very different and quite stunning!


----------



## MsCapri

HI,

Does anyone know the price of this bag in Rome?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1260424311116&ev19=1:28

Thanks much!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey all...

Bought 2 Prada bags from Charles today (in Vegas)!!  Holy moly...so I was looking at this bag...and he said it was $2400....then Charles went to check and see if it was on sale...and SCORE...it was on sale for $1400!!  It is a Cervo black bag with two handles and a center zippered compartement and two open compartments on the sides of the zippered compartment.  It also hastwo outside pockets, and a messenger strap!!!  LOVE IT!  I died when he told me it was on sale...the perfect work bag for me...hands down.

Then- I also got the studs clutch with the Nappa leather....just cute, and gives the added fun of the studs without it being in a big bag...kinda perfect for just the right "punch" of fun...

*LC*- I saw the boots...they look very tiny in the legs...I told Charles he better take care of you, and I think they will...so make sure he does.  I told him you were my buddy!

*Girls....*I bought 3 Chanel Camera Cases...which would you keep...black, grey or Metallic Grey?  I LOVE the black...classic Chanel.  Would you keep one more, or return the other two and save my money??  I need advice on this...don't think I need the same bag in all these colors....   

Back home tomorrow and can't wait!  I miss my family!


----------



## sbelle

Hi all!  I want to make you aware of something that has happened to me on tpf.  Hopefully it won't happen to you, but I want you to be prepared.
This happened to me twice yesterday.  

While I was logged in I had a pop up come up that said my computer was at risk for viruses and spyware  The first time I clicked the "x" to close it which was the wrong thing to do.  It went wild starting a supposed scan of my computer.  Instead it was trying to plant malware on my computer.  
I've attached a link where I discussed it in the feedback forum.  There is an earlier thread discussing it when it happened to others.  I didn't see ithe earlier thread at the time beacause I was so freaked out.

Please read both of these and make sure that you are careful.  This is definitely connected to being on tpf.  It happened to me twice yesterday and my computer *was infected*.

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/weird-thing-just-happened-535844.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/weird-thing-happend-today-531586.html


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*-- can't wait to see your purchases--especially the work bag!

I have the large grey matte camera bag and love it!  When the camera bags went on sale I was tempted to pick up a couple more.  I decided against getting another because I thought I would just be buying it in the "sale frenzy" mode.  You know--just because they are on sale.  I think I can really meet my needs with one of the style.

So, I would say keep the grey matte or the black.  I think you'l find other bags you love, so I would only keep one.


----------



## EMMY

RyRy!!!!!!!!!!  You DAWG!!!!! Can't wait to see that Prada!!! Congrats on the camera case...I would keep the black...but tha's just me..


----------



## jcoop

I like that gold bag, *LC*!!!  Post pics if you do get it!  I'd def carry that one.

*Ryry*, you know what I'm gonna say....*matte grey*----but you said you loved the black so maybe that is your answer.  I agree with *ssc*, I think one bag in that style will meet your needs.


----------



## jcoop

*ssc*, wow---sorry that happened to you yesterday on your pc....is it all okay now?
I appreciate you posting that---- I will def beware.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> *ssc*, wow---sorry that happened to you yesterday on your pc....is it all okay now?
> I appreciate you posting that---- I will def beware.


 
I think it is ok.  

As I said in the posts from the feedback forum, my computer was definitely infected by this thing.  The most important thing is to NOT click on the "x"  on the box to close it.  I did that and that's where my problem came from.  It immediately jumped into action.  If you have a pc you need to immediately shut it down through your task manager!


----------



## kiki119

I have ordered this one from Joanna... 






*AND 2 hrs later.*.. my SA in Toronto called up and saying the craquele is on sale in toronto... seriously this craquele  is haunting me...


----------



## ShirLeigh

Hi all, I reside in Singapore and I'm looking for a practical waist pouch from Prada... Can anyone supply me with any reputable SA contacts / sellers / websites please?

I don't mind past season items, as long as they're practical. 

Thank y'all!


----------



## Longchamp

kiki119 said:


> I have ordered this one from Joanna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND 2 hrs later.*.. my SA in Toronto called up and saying the craquele is on sale in toronto... seriously this craquele is haunting me...


 
Hi Kiki, I saw the craquele you posted from Toronto. Did you see the opening on that bag?-- much different than the one I got from Joanna. 

The bag you are looking at opens like the one from RN--kind of like a brief  case. You might want to look at all the styles out there for the craquele.


----------



## kiki119

Thanks Lc

i saw it.... But didn't buy it as it is 300 more than Joanna..... If anything I would buy fm Joanna instead.... Bc in Toronto we get charge 13% sale tax.... It's bs


----------



## sbelle

Ok....wanted to do an update.  I posted about my computer issue on tpf, and got the following response from *doreenjoy*...





_Originally Posted by *ssc0619* 

 Well I am no computer expert that's for sure! There are a number of people this is happening to and it has only happened when we are on tpf. I am religious about anti-virus protection--mcafee is installed on my pc. It is up to date. I also have other scans for malware I do religiously. Lol I would never log on to the Internet for a second without good anti virus software._





*doreenjo**y*:

It just seems odd to me that it is happening to a group of people only when they are on tpf. 
I've been told that it doesn't infect from the web site you visit. That's why thousands of others can visit tPF and not get it. I believe it lives on servers and trolls through routers looking for a weak connection -- I think I got it when I was on a hotel's wireless internet system. 

One thing I do know is that once it infects your computer and comes up on a specific site, it will come up for that site again and again. 

You can read the nitty gritty on removing this threat here: http://forums.cnet.com/5208-6132_102...hreadID=300720

When I got it, I had to wipe my hard drive. It was that deeply embedded in my system. Now I have Trend Micro anti-spyware installed and it warns me from time to time that this virus is trying to attach to my registry. 

I hope it goes more easily for you!

BTW there is a mutation of this now calling itself the 2010 Antivirus.


ETA: For the record, this malware is annoying but not harmful to your computer. It's not like a data destroying virus. They try to get you to do the scan, which returns bogus "infected" results, and then asks you to pay money to clean the infections. If you pay, they don't deliver anything in return. I wiped my system because I found it so annoying.


----------



## ShirLeigh

Hi, I'm pretty new to Prada, and I noted in this thread that you girls mention a SA called Joanna? 

I'm trying to find a waist pouch from Prada... would any one of you be kind enough to provide me Joanna's email address so that I can contact her?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## alouette

Thanks so much for the update ssc0619.  I'll be vigilant and on guard. 

I've been a little bad lately w/ the non-Prada purchases but........thought I'd share some Prada goodies with y'all as we all know Prada grabs our hearts.

First just had to share my local consignment shop purchase.  Black saffiano wallet for $30!!!!!!

Then had every intention of getting a camel colored bag from Saks during the sale.  I arrived to pick up my bag when I saw this brown hobo that I've seen in pics numerous times, never was that drawn to it.  Then I saw it irl and was intrigued.  Took the stuffing out and I was sold.  Just proves that sometimes you can't judge a book by its cover.  First pic is with a flash and is lighter than it really is.  The 3rd pic of it is in natural light and pretty accurate.


----------



## alouette

ShirLeigh said:


> Hi, I'm pretty new to Prada, and I noted in this thread that you girls mention a SA called Joanna?
> 
> I'm trying to find a waist pouch from Prada... would any one of you be kind enough to provide me Joanna's email address so that I can contact her?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 
It's kalakaua.boutique@prada.com


----------



## ShirLeigh

Ooh! Thanks alot *alouette*!!!


----------



## kiki119

A.... yum!!! that's a yummy looking purse  CONGRATS!

I went down to the boutique today and saw the tod's nylon that you just got.. it is YUMMY...

also popped into the boutique to pick up the missing strap for my suede prada.... THANK GOD that the craquele is SOLD... or I would've bought it.. my wallet is safe f*or now...*  gotta emphasize for now as she says there should be more sale list coming out ....


----------



## Bagladee

A - love the new bag!!! I am such a sucker for a beautiful brown bag!!! You done good girl!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LOVES A  Where is the pic of that Chanel we both have?  Okay...I have been bad and need to take pics too...but waiting for my Prada haul as well....


----------



## EMMY

Congrats Alouette!!!!!!!!! Love her!!


----------



## Longchamp

It's so quiet up here since we're not posting our new non Prada purchases up here.

How was your trip to Las Vegas *ryrybaby*--I bet you have some new pix to post.

And you are holding out too my friend *Emmy*!!

And *chic*--good luck w/ your new position, please keep up posted about your new adventure.

And *jcoop*--well gal, we haven't heard from you at all lately!! Are you hiding something from us?


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> It's so quiet up here since we're not posting our new non Prada purchases up here.


 
I know!  It has gotten so quiet here in Prada land!!


----------



## Longchamp

Yes I always looked forward to chatting in the evenings when I can.


----------



## alouette

Yes it's quiet so let me break the silence and post a cute pic.  I was getting ready for church a couple weeks ago and lo and behold I turn around and here is my DS wearing my CL booties.  

I haven't uploaded my Chanel sweater pics yet but I did take them!   It's a little big but one word.......................LOVE!!!!!!!!!  Hands down one of the best purchases I've made.  It's black, shiny and I got it for a steal.  Three of my favorite things...


----------



## Longchamp

OMG, he's really getting around in those shoes.  Love that pix. 

Want to see your sweater. Please tell me ryrybaby got that Gucci coat.


----------



## alouette

^^no she didn't.  She's being really good and I'm so proud of her, lol.  I think she said if it was reduced further she would get it but she's been sooooooooooo bad lately.  She went crazy on shoes and bags so she's trying to really be good as of late.


----------



## Beach Bum

LMAO..LOVE your DS pic in the booties!!!!!!

Hayden is always trying on my shoes,cracks me up!!!!!


----------



## Pixielexie

Alouette! He's simply adorable! 




alouette said:


> Yes it's quiet so let me break the silence and post a cute pic.  I was getting ready for church a couple weeks ago and lo and behold I turn around and here is my DS wearing my CL booties.
> 
> I haven't uploaded my Chanel sweater pics yet but I did take them!   It's a little big but one word.......................LOVE!!!!!!!!!  Hands down one of the best purchases I've made.  It's black, shiny and I got it for a steal.  Three of my favorite things...


----------



## sbelle

*Alouette*--  what a cute picture!!  Make sure you know where that picture is when he starts dating.  It would be fun to share with his girlfriends.


----------



## ryrybaby12

OMG A!!  I am sure your DH really wants to see your DS in those!!!  SUPER FREAKING CUTE.  Maybe he and R can hang out with our shoes on and see who can run the fastest!!  Looks like O is leading the charge!

Yep- lots of pics to post, but never the time as of late...it is almost 5am here and I am already late out the door to a customer meeting, so will post hopefully this week later....got some great stuff at Prada in Vegas... Lots of Chanel and Prada again as of late!!!


----------



## kiki119

A - hayden is so cute!!!  cute cute cute!


----------



## jcoop

*A,* your ds pic is just so dang cute---love it and thanks for posting!  Those CL booties are awesome as well!  Are they comfy?

*LC*, here I am!  lol  Nothing new in my world right now.  Not even eyeing anything at the moment.  I do get on here and read often so I'm trying to stay caught up on the prada chat happenings.   Actually, my life has been so quiet lately---which is nice.  Christmas time is pretty low key here for us.  How is sweet Mabel?  Has she been out and about visiting lots people?  What kind of horse do you have?  I grew up with horses but haven't had one as an adult.  One of my very fav smells is a horse and/or a sweaty horse and saddle!


----------



## Longchamp

Hi  Jcoop, good to hear from you.  Glad things going well w/ you and getting ready for Christmas.

Mabel has been a  busy girl, and we ran into a mop couple days ago at a hospital. We turned the corner, and there was a guy sloshing his mop around on the floor and the little boy's room was 2 doors down. Geesh, we had to turn around and go down 3 floors (can't go through some of the floors) down the stairs (I never take her on the elevator in case people afraid of dogs), and come up the stairs on the other side. 

I'm usually early or at least on time to all my appointments, because I know how my "visitors" are eagerly awaiting us and we were less then 5 minutes late. The little guy was crying when we came in the room, thought we weren't coming, but Mabel cheered him up. I hope she told him about her crazy mop fear. 

I have a Saddle Horse, named Otis. He's a beauty, ride him at least 3x week on trails and Mabel comes too.


----------



## jcoop

^^^I had to laugh a tad about poor Mabel and the mop episode.  I was telling dh about Mabel and her thing with mops....and if you didn't want her on the bed, you'd just put a clean one up there!  Too funny about our pets and their quirks.  My new lil puppy is scared of the vacuum cleaner.  

Love to see a pic of Otis!


----------



## EMMY

LMAO LC....I know..I need to post pics of those Prada sneakers....LOVE them!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Hi  Jcoop, good to hear from you.  Glad things going well w/ you and getting ready for Christmas.
> 
> Mabel has been a  busy girl, and we ran into a mop couple days ago at a hospital. We turned the corner, and there was a guy sloshing his mop around on the floor and the little boy's room was 2 doors down. Geesh, we had to turn around and go down 3 floors (can't go through some of the floors) down the stairs (I never take her on the elevator in case people afraid of dogs), and come up the stairs on the other side.
> 
> I'm usually early or at least on time to all my appointments, because I know how my "visitors" are eagerly awaiting us and we were less then 5 minutes late. The little guy was crying when we came in the room, thought we weren't coming, but Mabel cheered him up. I hope she told him about her crazy mop fear.
> 
> I have a Saddle Horse, named Otis. He's a beauty, ride him at least 3x week on trails and Mabel comes too.


That is HILARIOUS about Mabel!!  My dogs are scared of freaking everything and they are German Shephards...Max and Maddie.  They are insane.  Maddie pees everywhere ever since my kids were born...she is kind of a pain, but love her any ways.  

I would love to own a horse or at least get to ride one 3x a week...do you keep it on your property, or is she at a stable near you?  My friend in DC has a few horses that she keeps in a stable outside of the city since you don't see many stables in the heart of the district.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yes jcoop...girl, you have been quiet!  AND a good girl.  I have not been good, but I am much better now that I have the bags I want.  I feel quite content although still deabitng which Camera Case to give up.  Keeping the black, and still going back and forth between DS and Matte Grey.

What are everyone's plans for the holidays?


----------



## EMMY

I'm cooking..I do all the holidays...hehehe like it that way...I can sip wine and not have to worry about getting toasted! I am cooking a roast and a ham, mashed potatoes (real ones thankyou very much-BLECK-HATE the instant!!!) sweet potatoes, homemade mac-n-cheese w/ alfredo cheese sauce, corn & rolls...LOL we ALWAYS have to have corn...it is the only veggie DH will eat..and it's a starch for that matter!!!  Haven't decided on dessert yet..did I mention wine?!


----------



## alouette

Speaking of cooking, I literally just had to pop over and say that it's so unfair that I am cooking in a short sleeved cardigan, changed into shorts and flip flops and am bbq'ing outside!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's almost a week away from CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh yea and had my A/C on in the car!!!!  HFUIER&*W#@*#@*#@&*(!!

I know some may want to punch me  but this is downright disgusting for a supposed winter holiday.............


Ok, back to bbq'ing.  ttys!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Argh I turn the heat down when we're gone and still waiting for the house to warm up.  Still have a scarf on.  I hope you have drinks to go w/ that BBQ, because I'm on my way over!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> I'm cooking..I do all the holidays...hehehe like it that way...I can sip wine and not have to worry about getting toasted! I am cooking a roast and a ham, mashed potatoes (real ones thankyou very much-BLECK-HATE the instant!!!) sweet potatoes, homemade mac-n-cheese w/ alfredo cheese sauce, corn & rolls...LOL we ALWAYS have to have corn...it is the only veggie DH will eat..and it's a starch for that matter!!! Haven't decided on dessert yet..did I mention wine?!


 
My lordy GF, pretty soon you need to get your own show--Cooking w/ Emmy!  And then a reality show--see how fast Emmy's food disappears on Christmas day, or you could call it, "where did all the vino go?"


----------



## kiki119

^^^ emmy will be sporting some nice Pradas while on the show...

what can one ask for more... food, wine & prada


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> I am cooking in a short sleeved cardigan, changed into shorts and flip flops and am bbq'ing outside!!!!!!!!!!!! It's almost a week away from CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


It's 20 degrees and snowing here.  The wind makes it feel colder.  You can't walk from the parking lot of a store to the store without gloves unless you want to be in pain.



Hmm....which would I prefer.....


----------



## Beach Bum

dude..i DESPISE the cold.....My hair is static,im freezing my bejeebers off...and my skin is so dry i could light a match on it...LOL

I was bad this week...LOL....I finally bit the bullet and got the J12 with diamonds coming.....I had the plain one and ALWAYS wanted the diamonds..hehe....


----------



## alouette

^^drooling Jill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What color, black or white?  I'm green w/ envy!!!  I will have one sometime in the distant future.  I want a Cartier next.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Black 33 size with diamonds...i have a cartier tank but it feels too little after wearing a J12..LOL..i got used to a bigger watch!Cartier is fantastic though,i love that watch too!

I ordered soooooo many clothes from the Bloomies sale too...love everything i got.THEN SAKS posted my fave Jimmy Choo boots on sale in brown fr only 486-..so i was FORCED to buy them...LMAO.Im SOOO banned from shopping now!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> That is HILARIOUS about Mabel!! My dogs are scared of freaking everything and they are German Shephards...Max and Maddie. They are insane. Maddie pees everywhere ever since my kids were born...she is kind of a pain, but love her any ways.
> 
> I would love to own a horse or at least get to ride one 3x a week...do you keep it on your property, or is she at a stable near you? My friend in DC has a few horses that she keeps in a stable outside of the city since you don't see many stables in the heart of the district.


 
My backyard is a city backyard  and it's K-9 grass. 

Otis is boarded--I wish he was in our backward. Moving him this w/e to PA, to a friend's stable and will just have to drive further to see him. 

Here's a section of the K-9 grass when it was first put in, and before the rest of the landscaping was done.  I know it's cheesey but we love it. Almost have to  vaccuum the leaves off, not rake them off. LOL!!


----------



## Longchamp

Ah post the watch, must see the watch!!! Oh and I just read it's the black watch w/ diamonds---THUD!!


----------



## sbelle

Jill said:


> dude..i DESPISE the cold.....My hair is static,im freezing my bejeebers off...*and my skin is so dry i could light a match on it...LOL*


 
I am right there with you.  If I don't moisturize every day my skin feels like sand paper.

I despise the cold too!!


----------



## Longchamp

I use the Jergen moisturizer natural glow so I don't look so pale esp on my arms and legs and well for that matter--my whole body!!!


----------



## sbelle

alouette said:


> I am cooking in a short sleeved cardigan, changed into shorts and flip flops and am bbq'ing outside!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
18 degrees here right now, *Alouette*.  I vote for shorts and bbq'ing outside!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I use the Jergen moisturizer natural glow so I don't look so pale esp on my arms and legs and well for that matter--my whole body!!!


 
I love that stuff!!


----------



## alouette

ssc0619 said:


> 18 degrees here right now, *Alouette*. I vote for shorts and bbq'ing outside!!


 

That temp makes me shudder!  Just thinking about it makes me cold. I would love 40 degree temps during the day.  Something that makes me feel like it's at least Christmas.  The temp in my car that was in the garage said 86.  I had on shorts and yet my neighbors had on scarves and jackets.  It was hilarious.


----------



## Longchamp

Your neighbors... do they own a scarf company or something? Are they high? Or do they just like fantasizing it's not 86 but 16.    Did you play along and wave at them w/ your mittens on?  LOL.


----------



## Longchamp

Has anyone seen pix of Jill's watch?  Is it in the Chanel thread or the jewelry forum?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Um...trying to wear Uggs in AZ is always fun, and I do it even when it is 70  I can't complain about our weather A-as I told you today...turn the air conditioning down to 60...you will feel like we are back in the east coast surely!!  

*LC*- I GOT THE GUCCI COAT TODAY!!!  I looked for it everywhere....it is sold out at NM, and then went to my Gucci...sold out.  Then, called every boutique, when low and behold....this wonderful SA in L.A. did a search and found it for me!!  AND, then said that the Gucci in Phx had a size 38 (which they told me when I was there that it sold out)...but that the manager or someone must have been holding it for themselves....I laughed- but **!  It will be a forever lightweight coat that will work well here in AZ and through my travels NW and east...  I am letting go of the Camera Cases and keeping only the large black as that is what makes COMMON sense, and makes me happy b/c now I can get this coat and actually wear it  SO happy.  Should have listened to you a long time ago...as I was on a massive hunt.  I got it for even less....went on another markdown...so a steal from $3250 (did not pay that)..

Will post pics of my loot soon....I promise!

A- you know how much I love Cartier...understated- have a great dealer you can use for the Cartier in the Northeast....great and well known watch shop in R.I.

Jill- must post your J12 with diamonds...I have been eyeing the Chopard with floating diamonds to change it up....but waiting for a while to pull the trigger...someone told me they had Chopard at Costco...  Also- would love to see your shoes....(JChoo) and loot from Bloomies...

Emmy- OMG homeade mac and cheese...recipe girl...yummy!!  My kids would be in heaven at your house....


----------



## ryrybaby12

alouette said:


> That temp makes me shudder!  Just thinking about it makes me cold. I would love 40 degree temps during the day.  Something that makes me feel like it's at least Christmas.  The temp in my car that was in the garage said 86.  I had on shorts and yet my neighbors had on scarves and jackets.  It was hilarious.


A- you must be smoking something good....it is not 86 today....it was 71...  And the right now it is 63...


----------



## alouette

^drinking some wine now.  My mood turned foul after I got off the phone w/ you for some reason.  Thinking it may be the same reason as you.    O injured his finger playing outside but will be ok.

The temp gauge IN my car while INSIDE the garage showed 86.  It's hotter in the garage vs. the ambient temp outside.


YOU GOT THE COAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then it was a sign, lol!!  So what, someone was stashing it at the boutique or what????  When do you get it?


----------



## Longchamp

Oh MY Gawd, do you see me doing cartwheels, making snow angels for you ryrybaby??

I'm so freaking glad you got the Gucci Coat. Now you'll have a reason to come to Cleveland --to wear that coat and bring your Ugg  boots.  I heard you swearing at yourself when you couldn't almost find it!!! What's up w/ the gal hiding it in AZ??

You can get another Chanel some other time, GLAD YOU GOT THE COAT!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

IT felt 86, she was wearing her mittens. Or were those BBQ gloves?


----------



## alouette

Longchamp said:


> Your neighbors... do they own a scarf company or something? Are they high? Or do they just like fantasizing it's not 86 but 16. Did you play along and wave at them w/ your mittens on? LOL.


 

I think us AZ folks are wussy.  If it gets below 70 we're ready to start a fire and start toasting marshmallows.

I should have worn earmuffs and thrown ice cubes at them over my wall.


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL..Havent received watch yet.....its gonna be my Xmas present to myself..hehe


----------



## ryrybaby12

Alouette:  "over my wall" is SOO AZ-A  You are funny, and I think I made you grumpy.  I am sorry...misery loves company, and I was SOO not trying to make you miserable.  I know you and I are so similar though...people first  BUT, remember at lunch when we talked about the other thing...how we work hard as mothers and wives??  So-I am a yo yo...

Longchamp- I will send you the coat so you can make use out if it in March-since the weather warms up around April/May!!

Oh- I did not read the 86 degree "in your car"....yes, now that makes sense, but it is funny that your car was so warm because you probably turned the heat up because you thought it was so cold outside...at 71 degrees.

A- do you think we may be rubbing in the warm winter weather?  Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....

My DS asked me today what snow was...how it was made, and why we don't have any yet because Santa Claus comes from snow....(North Pole)...talk about making your heart melt.

We went to the first pre-school musical this AM...so proud of little R!!  He was so sweet, and sat by a girl that loves him because he is the only one that does not push her  Her mom told me that her DD loves my DS!!!  Ugh!  I died when I saw this...this is what the holidays are all about...the children and the Spirit.....


----------



## ryrybaby12

alouette said:


> ^drinking some wine now.  My mood turned foul after I got off the phone w/ you for some reason.  Thinking it may be the same reason as you.    O injured his finger playing outside but will be ok.
> 
> The temp gauge IN my car while INSIDE the garage showed 86.  It's hotter in the garage vs. the ambient temp outside.
> 
> 
> YOU GOT THE COAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then it was a sign, lol!!  So what, someone was stashing it at the boutique or what????  When do you get it?


Yea I got the coat you stinker...as soon as you said..."well, that is a good deal, and I see your replacement for the Camera Bag"- it was over.  Yep...I am that easy....thank God I am out of college!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> I have been eyeing the Chopard with floating diamonds to change it up....but waiting for a while to pull the trigger...


 
I am a bit obessed with watches and have many more than anyone needs.  The guy who cuts my hair calls me a watch ho.    Anyway, I have the happy sport Chopard and love it.  









It is amazing how those little diamonds float around inside of it.


----------



## kiki119

^^^^ wow! that's some bling bling there... AMAZING!!! *ssc! *Those floating diamonds are such a whimscal touch.... LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!

wow... all you ladies' loot sound amazing!!!!  can't wait to see pictures!!

*A,* jealous of the warm weather in AZ... it's 21F in toronto today... BRRRRrrrr...

*
Ryry *... please post picture of gucci coats... Coats are one of my weakness too after bags & shoes....

... just a little rant.... USPS has been so slow lately... I have been waiting over 2 weeks for my Prada Loots from Joanna to come!...  it better come soon, or I will just have to raid the Prada boutique in toronto for my fix... I hate living in Canada sometimes when it comes to shopping... .. .....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Kiki....wtf!!!!  I would be livid about the boxes.  Usually, she does 2 days??

SSC!!!  That is the exact watch I want.  My Cartier Tank is obviously square, so think the round would be a good change up...do you love it?  What are your favorite watches?  LOVE YOUR WATCH- that is the exact one I want!


----------



## sbelle

I think the round Chpard would be perfect!!!!

I have a couple favorites on my watches. This is really high on my list. It is freakin huge--42 mm. I could probably use it as a weapon if I needed to do so. I love big watches, so for the most part I end up buying men's watches.


----------



## sbelle

I love, love, love my Franck Muller watch too.  It is also large, but you can't tell because I've got it beside my really huge David Yurman.


----------



## sbelle

lol--I've got a lot of favorite watches, so I could go on for a bit.  I will just do one more.  *LC*-- I got this in Cleveland this summer....


----------



## alouette

I bow down to you oh holy watch goddess, haha!

That is a fabulous collection and I bet you haven't even begun to delve into all of them.  I love big watches too.  I want a men's Santos so badly.


----------



## kiki119

ryrybaby12 said:


> Kiki....wtf!!!!  I would be livid about the boxes.  Usually, she does 2 days??
> 
> SSC!!!  That is the exact watch I want.  My Cartier Tank is obviously square, so think the round would be a good change up...do you love it?  What are your favorite watches?  LOVE YOUR WATCH- that is the exact one I want!



it's not Joanna's fault.. Joanna was very promt with everything... she's the best & sweetest SA I ever had!!!! 

I got the bags sent to my forwarding service in the US, then my forwarding service sent to me... so i can avoid the crazy brokerage charges from fedex... ....

it's USPS's snail mail.......... and they are blaming everything on the holidays volume...


----------



## kiki119

ssc0619 said:


> l



THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL WATCH!


----------



## jcoop

I bow down to you oh holy watch goddess, haha!  *A*, you said it!

*SSC*, I am in love with your watches!  I don't know much about watches.  I would love a big one similar but do not want to break the bank.    Any suggestions???


----------



## kiki119

^^^mmm... kinda been in the same boat as you... I wanted a big gold rolex type watch (like the one that Rachael Zoe has)... so I recently got a Michael Kors one... I call it the "Fauxlex"

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat000000cat101cat145cat20403&index=0&tid=V1

one day... i'll get the real thing... one day... (repeat & hoping)


----------



## Longchamp

I have the Cartier men's Santos silver and gold and the Cartier Pasha.

But holy *ssc0619*, you are the watch ho.

Woo Hoo, a Cleveland souvenir.  And it's a beauty. Love them all but think the Chopard is my favorite. Thanks for sharing, will keep coming back to look at them.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> He was so sweet, and sat by a girl that loves him because he is the only one that does not push her Her mom told me that her DD loves my DS!!! Ugh! I died when I saw this...this is what the holidays are all about...the children and the Spirit.....


 
You are so right my friend. You must be proud of DS, and this is great that the girls like him!!!

Hey you send me the coat and I'll send you some snow for DS. 

Hey I don't mind the cold weather comments, I know I'm weird this way, but I like the seasons and don't mind winter. 

If you have time, how bout modeling pix of the beautiful Gucci?


----------



## Longchamp

kiki119 said:


> ^^^mmm... kinda been in the same boat as you... I wanted a big gold rolex type watch (like the one that Rachael Zoe has)... so I recently got a Michael Kors one... I call it the "Fauxlex"
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat000000cat101cat145cat20403&index=0&tid=V1
> 
> one day... i'll get the real thing... one day... (repeat & hoping)


 
That's a great looking watch too kiki. Congrats!!


----------



## Longchamp

kiki119 said:


> ... just a little rant.... USPS has been so slow lately... I have been waiting over 2 weeks for my Prada Loots from Joanna to come!...  it better come soon, or I will just have to raid the Prada boutique in toronto for my fix... I hate living in Canada sometimes when it comes to shopping... .. .....


 
Hmm you better call her, because that's not their norm. Even to Canada I don't think she sends  via USPS.


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> LOL..Havent received watch yet.....its gonna be my Xmas present to myself..hehe


 
Great gift! So no pix until next week?


----------



## kiki119

Longchamp said:


> Hmm you better call her, because that's not their norm. Even to Canada I don't think she sends  via USPS.



Joanna sent to my us parcel forwarding service, and the forwarding service sent to me thru Usps... So the issue does nit relate to Joanna at all...
Inuse frieght forwarding as fedex/ups charges ridiclous amount of brokerage and custom fee (like 400+ on a 900 bag, which is mostly the theu surcharge)

one pkg already got into Canada, just need to PO to send to me

btw, I craved.... I got the carleque bags......


----------



## alouette

^^oh ha!  You caved big time.  What color did you get?  Girl, if I had to wait that long, I'd cave too, loL!


----------



## sbelle

*Alouette*--I can't look at your avatar without laughing.  It is very distracting!


----------



## alouette

:lolots:

I love Schweddy Balls, what can I say?


'tis the season




Ok, off to watch The Notebook for the 1,232,343th time while helping "Santa" wrap some gifts.

ttys y'all!


----------



## kiki119

OMG... I can't type on my phone at all... yikes... all the typos.... I typed like a crazy person...

A... yup... caved big time this season..... I think I have officially converted to be a Prada Girls instead of MM girl... lol... # of Prada going up... # of MM going down... 

I got the Talco colour...   I went down to Holt Renfrew to see the Craquele finish... I love it... I gotta have it... lol and I am obsessed with the double zipper details on Pradas....


----------



## kiki119

Longchamp said:


> That's a great looking watch too kiki. Congrats!!



thanks... this is a good substitute until I can afford a rolex... or convinct my mom to part with hers...


----------



## ryrybaby12

SSC- Holy watches!!  I am dying over here in the heat and your watches are making it HOTTER!!  Love them all.  I am still dying over the Chopard....must be my next one...

Kiki- I LOVE the craquele you got girl!  Nice job- I like that color the best as well!!

LC- Can you send some snow my way?  I miss the seasons in a bad way.  Yes, will model the coat....very excited!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LC- why did you not like your Craquele?


----------



## ryrybaby12

kiki119 said:


> OMG... I can't type on my phone at all... yikes... all the typos.... I typed like a crazy person...
> 
> A... yup... caved big time this season..... I think I have officially converted to be a Prada Girls instead of MM girl... lol... # of Prada going up... # of MM going down...
> 
> I got the Talco colour...   I went down to Holt Renfrew to see the Craquele finish... I love it... I gotta have it... lol and I am obsessed with the double zipper details on Pradas....


Kiki..where did you get this?  Did Joanna still have any?  I am debating.....beautiful bag.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I want the brown aviator...if anyone sees it, let me know....the bag with the studs on the sides....thanks!


----------



## EMMY

SSC I let out an sudible GASP when I saw that watch!!!! That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! Love love love!! You have great taste!!!

RyRy you're cracking me up!!!! You want everything!!! LOL ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

I just put up pics in the main forum of the Prada sneaks..LOVE them..here's a teaser..


----------



## sbelle

I love this bag!!!  







I visited Toronto this summer and went to the Prada boutique in Holt Renfrew on Bloor.  Is that where you went?  An SA named Carla waited on me--I thought she was really lovely.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> LC- why did you not like your Craquele?


 
I didn't like the craquele leather. It's a lovely bag, argh I guess it just wasn't me, maybe I had my eye on too many other bags.


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> I just put up pics in the main forum of the Prada sneaks..LOVE them..here's a teaser..


 
Love the sneaks, they look comfy and very stylish.  When did you get them?  I've always thought about getting a pair for summer, I think you've convinced me!!! LOL. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kiki119

ssc0619 said:


> I love this bag!!!
> 
> 
> I visited Toronto this summer and went to the Prada boutique in Holt Renfrew on Bloor.  Is that where you went?  An SA named Carla waited on me--I thought she was really lovely.



Ya  I went there to look at the Craquele finish... they didin't have the exact same bag, but they have the finished & the colour... 

I rarely shop at Holt Renfrew bc their prices & sales never as good as the boutique... but they do have lovely SAs on bloor St... best out of all the locations...

how long did u stay in toronto?! did u go to the Prada boutique on Bloor St (it's right near Chanel & LV)


----------



## kiki119

ryrybaby12 said:


> Kiki..where did you get this?  Did Joanna still have any?  I am debating.....beautiful bag.



ya I got it from Joanna... 12xx.....  I think the Grey is sold out.. possibly more in Talco?!


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 - love this watch!!! One may have to make it into my jewelry box in 2010!!! And, your stylist is correct - you are a watch ho!


----------



## sbelle

kiki119 said:


> Ya  I went there to look at the Craquele finish... they didin't have the exact same bag, but they have the finished & the colour...
> 
> I rarely shop at Holt Renfrew bc their prices & sales never as good as the boutique... but they do have lovely SAs on bloor St... best out of all the locations...
> 
> how long did u stay in toronto?! *did u go to the Prada boutique on Bloor St* (it's right near Chanel & LV)


 
I sure did!  I hit them all Prada, Chanel and LV.  My sweet DH took the girls sight seeing!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> *And, your stylist is correct - you are a watch ho*!


 

I agree too!  In fact, I am looking at another watch today.  
HELP ME .........................................................


----------



## alouette

^^rut row...ok, what watch now???  Something completely and utterly droolworthy I assume.


----------



## sbelle

^^My problem is DH said you should get yourself something nice for Christmas. Well all the things I've bought to date don't really count, right?

So...I was minding my own business (have you noticed how many of my stories start with me minding my own business?  ) and an SA calls and asks if I would be interested in this...

Cartier Limited Edition Centennial Roadster






This is the description I've been able to find on it...

_Cartier Roadster Blue Dial with a Centennial Logo, extra Large model. This stunning watch commemorates Cartier's 100th anniversary in America with a blue dial and a centennial logo. Comes with a blue leather strap. Limited Edition to 800 pieces_.


----------



## kiki119

ssc0619 said:


> I sure did!  I hit them all Prada, Chanel and LV.  My sweet DH took the girls sight seeing!



sounds awesome! I hope you and your family enjoyed Toronto   what else did u get during the trip? I saw your grogeous prada!!!!

if u ever need any recommendation on places to eat/sea/play - pls let me know!!!! or even a shopping buddy! hehehe


----------



## alouette

I LOVE the Roadster!!!!!!!!!!  Your DH is right.  You should get yourself something nice for Xmas.  I mean, before he said that those other purchases were just merely an appetizer before the main course.  I like the silver combo with the blue face.  Unbelievably stunning.......


kiki - I'm posting more pics in the sales thread.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh SSC...I saw this bag...my jeweler that sent me the Tank sent me a pic of this, and been debating it myself...LOVE the Roadster as well...and this one is enticing.....I think you need it in your watch wardrobe!


----------



## kiki119

A, o my... U r my enabler!!! Especially I am having weakness right now for a prada fixing ush:

is everyone ready for the holidays? Did my last bit of shopping today..... It was crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## alouette

DS's shopping is done and wrapped!!!  DH's just about done, getting one more thing tomorrow.  Finished up shopping for parents today, big mistake, forgot it was the weekend and ventured into the feeding frenzy.  A sewer line must have broke b/c it smelled like you know what on the first floor.  Shopped on second floor, came back down to lower level and bam!  It smelled like smoke.  DS and I exit and four FD engines come rolling up alongside two PD units.  Mayhem and madness all at once.  This short story does not include the three people in front of me who decide that they want to do separate purchases, separate coupons, AND want to check the subtotal after EACH item is rung up.  Oh yea, DS is sick too so it was fun let me tell ya.  Bonus:  I had none of my favorite wine in our wine fridge!!!!!! And my Xmas cookies using the cookie press turned out like ****e!!!  I scrapped the whole thing and will work on it tomorrow.

I swear I'm not a Scrooge...when my DS feels poopy so do I.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^OMG A...that was freaking hilarious...almost ask good as the SNL skit!!  Okay, so you were not at Fashion Square right?  B/c DS and I were and I was there from 9am -1pm with him and he was so good!  I took him to the Disney Store and let him pick a few things out because he was such a good boy!

It was mayhem as we were leaving, and we saw a car accident right in front of us, so I called 911...and we had fire engines that came because I stopped to make sure everyone was okay (a post office truck tumbled on it's side due to a big mommy Escalade that was trying to turn into the Phoenician)- and DS was in awe because he thought mommy called the fire engine "men" to come.

I hope DS feels better...and just remember "Tis the season to be jolly....and drunk"


----------



## alouette

^oh no, a mail truck eh?  Too many Xmas cards and gifts.   Did you have R with ya?  Aww, how sweet of you, the Disney store!  You're too funny!  You DID call the fire engine men to come! 

And no, not at Scottsdale but Chandler.  I would have had a death wish to drive up there on a Saturday with my feverish boy.  Tomorrow is just laying low and letting him try to get some rest.  I'm outta here too. I had to lay w/ him for a little while 20 ago and have a feeling tonight will be a looong night.  Need to get as much beauty sleep as I can.

ttyt


----------



## ryrybaby12

"Did you have R with ya?"- Yes...I did.  He was walking in everywhere saying, "Mewwy Cwismas"- that is how he says it...and it melted my heart.  I am so glad I have a little downtime to spend quality one on one with him....since K has come, we just don't get as much one on one...and I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12;13521771 
...and just remember "Tis the season to be jolly....and drunk"[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> HAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cheers my friend!!!!!!!!! ITA!!!! It's the ONLY way to get through it lol!!!!! This sooooooooooo made me laugh!!!


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> Love the sneaks, they look comfy and very stylish. When did you get them? I've always thought about getting a pair for summer, I think you've convinced me!!! LOL. Thanks for posting.


 
I got them a few weeks agao....Bluefly....I mentioned them a few times here but haven't posted pics....no d*mn time lol!!!!


----------



## kiki119

Omg!!!! Crazy drama!!! 
Hope your ds feels better, a! 
I just got a cookie press this yr.... Those r frnicky cookies I tell u

am I crazy that I like these?! lol


----------



## dosh7

my god! your collection is awesome!


----------



## alouette

ryrybaby12 said:


> "Did you have R with ya?"- Yes...I did. He was walking in everywhere saying, "Mewwy Cwismas"- that is how he says it...and it melted my heart. I am so glad I have a little downtime to spend quality one on one with him....since K has come, we just don't get as much one on one...and I enjoyed every minute of it.


 

How freakin' adorable??!!?!  I wanted to eat him up at his bday party.  I'm glad you were able to spend some downtime w/ him too.  I'm sure that means a lot to him even though he can't verbalize/conceptualize it quite yet.

Is it wrong that after church and lunch, I want to refill the wine fridge????


kiki - I like those shoes too.  I think they're fun shoes to wear with a funky outfit or LBD (even though the heel looks like someone put firecrackers in a paper shredder).   I like them a lot!!!


----------



## kiki119

... A... u r up so early!!!!!!!!


----------



## alouette

^^church time.   DS is laying in my bed watching a cartoon so I needed to get some things done around the kitchen and lo and behold....the laptop found its way into the kitchen.


----------



## kiki119

OK... they only have 37.5 left... MY SIZE... perfect right?!

but.......................................... they are 1900 original... sale for 950....  
I think I rather buy another purse..... I can't let myself spend so much on shoes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alouette

^I agree.  I couldn't do that either.  For some reason I have a hangup about spending that much on shoes but on a bag, it's not that big of a deal.  Crazy I know.  Some would spend that much on shoes but don't care about bags.  I suppose it's all on what you prefer.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I am with A and you on this one....that is A LOT to spend on shoes.....I LOVE Prada shoes...but for $9+_ for that shoe...I would pass...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Girls.....I know I have posted this before....but to keep the Chanel Camera Case in dark silver or let it go??  I have the black and love it...and I am torn.  I really am...and the practical side of me says...be done with it and let it go...but I have always loved the dark silver....should I suck it up and keep it??


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is a pic of the matte grey that I have...I know it is dark, but you get the idea.  This bag in dark silver is the one I am thinking of keeping, though I also have the matte grey and black still in my possession, but thinking for sure of letting matte grey go...


----------



## Beach Bum

^DUDE..LOL...LMK what store u return the grey one to...Ive been looking for that color on sale...HEEHEE


----------



## kiki119

mmmm.... that's a great Chanel bag... but I personally never own same bags in 3 colors... but... I am sure there is another bag that you'll want/love just around the corner if u decide to return it.....


*Ryry & A*..... ya... I love those shoes... but just can't dish out 1K for a pair of shoes... sighz...

Dear *Santa*, I have been a good girl... I would like a Money tree for Christmas... Love, Kiki119


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here is a pic of the matte grey that I have...I know it is dark, but you get the idea. This bag in dark silver is the one I am thinking of keeping, though I also have the matte grey and black still in my possession, but thinking for sure of letting matte grey go...


 
I love the matte grey, I think more than the black. Can you return the black?  I would just keep one.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here are the black and dark silver.....so???  I will post these in the Shhhhh thread A...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here are the Prada bags I got from Vegas.....loves both a lot.  One is the studded clutch in Nappa, and the other is a Nappa satchel that is AWESOME for work...check out all the compartments!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is the clutch...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is the bag...pics don't do justice...I am in love with this one....so practical and has a ton of compartments!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh-and I love the pleather....easy to wipe down!

Jill....didn't you get the black camera case?  What happened to it?  Did you not love it?


----------



## Beach Bum

^I really want the grey one...LOL....not a fan of gold HW.
RYRY..i LOVE your new Prada bags...that studded clutch and the tote are AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yea...I knew you were not a fan of the gold hardware, but I will say at least with this one it is more "vintage" looking....but I am the same as you...don't care for gold- but it is everywhere now....I could not find a Prada tote with silver hardware to save my life!!


----------



## Bagladee

Ryry - I love your new bags!!! I especially love the clutch! And you already know my thought on the camera bags. Keep one (I think you are leaning towards the black) and send back or sell the other two. You don't need three (or even two) camera bags.

I think I will be returning the nightengale. I am going to pull it and the muse out tomorrow and set then next to each other and see how similar or how different they are.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks L!!   My pics stink, but my DH make fun of me, so I had to take quick picks between my kids going down, and my DH watching football... 

Yea- I am taking all of your advice and keeping one.  As I have searched the new bags for spring, I am realizing that there are too many other bags to be had...so, I will move on and get something more fun (Prada or Gucci) for spring.

Also- still loving the gunmetal Gucci Jockey I saw...


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here is the clutch...


 
Love the clutch a ton.  It's not the craquele finish, so much nicer what you got!!!



ryrybaby12 said:


> Here is the bag...pics don't do justice...I am in love with this one....so practical and has a ton of compartments!!


 
Great bag, have always loved this style. Perfect for work. 

Of the Chanels, would keep the matte grey or dark silver and send the black back. But I like all 3!!


----------



## EMMY

RyRy LOVE your stuff!!! I see what you mean about that Prada bag...great for work--LOVE compartments in bags b/c it keeps me organized!! Congrats-great choices!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> And you already know my thought on the camera bags. Keep one (I think you are leaning towards the black) and send back or sell the other two. You don't need three (or even two) camera bags.


 
*ryry*-- I am with *Baglade*e on this one.  I understand why you are having trouble with your deicision--it is such a great bag.  I have the matte grey large and can't believe that I waited so long to get it.  BTW, I paid full price!  When they went on sale I thought about snagging another one too.  I came to the realization that I really wouldn't carry the second one a lot.  It's not like the style is one that I want to carry all the time.

I think the grey matte one really stands out when someone carries it.  imo the black doesn't catch the eye in the same way. 

 So I vote keep the grey.  And keep only one.  Remember, there is always another bag that you will love.






ryrybaby12 said:


> Yea- I am taking all of your advice and keeping one. As I have searched the new bags for spring, I am realizing that there are too many other bags to be had...so, I will move on and get something more fun (Prada or Gucci) for spring.



OH!  I see if I had read further that you have already come to the same conclusion!!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--thanks for posting pictures of your other new purchases!  I love the studded clutch!  The bag you want for work looks just perfect!


----------



## kiki119

woot~ that's hot looking clutch!


----------



## alouette

A - You know how much I love that clutch. I can't wait for you to use it!!  Maybe for a New Year's Eve party...? And you already know my thoughts on the camera cases.  Don't forget about your Gucci coat!


----------



## girlygirl3

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here is the clutch...


 
I love that clutch!  Congrats!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

*Bagladee*'s 2009 purchases...



...



i hope you post your *entire* collection one of these days...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks girls!!!  I love it too!!!  Kyung Hwa...welcome to the Prada chat....now you are in real trouble...


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Thanks ryry! I know! You guys have sucked me in! 

So, i didn't get that bag we were discussing yesterday. it was too small. do you know about when the spring collection will start to appear?


----------



## ryrybaby12

It has started.....check out the thread that states S/S Hawaii pics from Joanna...that is the start of spring/summer....


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Thanks again.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

does anyone own one of those rectangle Saffiano doctor bags? tried it on today. i think i want a black one.


----------



## Longchamp

^^It's a great bag, will wear well and popular line.


----------



## Bagladee

Kyung Hwa said:


> *Bagladee*'s 2009 purchases...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you post your *entire* collection one of these days...


 
Thanks *Kyung Hwa*! 2009 was really the start of my premier designer bag obsession. Prior to that I had a ton of Coach, Lockheart, Michael Kors, RM and Dooney & Bourke. And after carrying Prada, Gucci and Jimmy Choo I can't bring myself to use them so I am in the process of getting them out of my closet.


----------



## tiffieee

hey girls! i want the Prada BN1336 in nylon, but its sold out at Singapore at the moment. anywhere else that i can get it? while i waiting hopefully can find at a better price elsewhere?
Its abt 21xx in SGD.
how much is it in euro or frm hawaii?
Thanks!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^What the heck is that???


----------



## kiki119

when I did a google image - this came up.


----------



## kiki119

i am uber Excited right now!!!!!

box 1 of 3 Pradas are coming today!!!


----------



## alouette

oh yay kiki! Can't wait to see your irl pics!!!!  I bet this makes your cold feel a lil' better.


----------



## kiki119

A!!! I got 2 of 4 pradas I ordered from Joanna!!!! Got the Cervo Tesso & VD Bauletto  so happy with them!!!

yup... my cold just so so much better!!! lol... cuddling with my little P's! lol

I hope I will get one more before the Holidays..... and the Carqelue before the NY! then I will have a very very happy 2009!

silly question thou.... does Joanna ship all of the bags with boxes automatically? or you have request it? think my forwarding service may have taken my gift box out!!!


----------



## kiki119

..


----------



## Beach Bum

^The Prada stores DONT usually give boxes unless u ask.........
cant wait to see your stuff!


----------



## kiki119

^^^ thanks Jill... 

just found out from my freight company, they actually GOT the boxes, but decided not to send them to me... coz they are too "BIG" & "flimsy"...  can't believe they didnt' ask me before deciding not to include them...

I had them shipped to me before w/o problem...  now they say they will flatten the bottom portion and try to send to me... (but still giving me some restriction BS)...

worst case secnario.. i will bug my local Prada SA for some extra ones......... I just really like those boxes which keep my closet organized....

I will def. post the goodies when I get everything.... 

I have been so bad... I will get a lump of coal from Santa...


----------



## Beach Bum

^In all honesty..those boxes end up taking WAY too much space...I throw them out now.and I have an entire handbag/shoe room.LOL...


----------



## kiki119

oohhh... jealous! .. hehe! I want a shoes/hangbag rooms... I have a sewing/art room right now... I am tyring to look for furniture to covert into one.... but no luck.... 

now...my poor purses are squished on the top shelf of our tiny walk in, which I share with my DH... (ya... it sucks) the boxes are the only way I can stack them neatly w/o falling over our heads >_< 

(plus I like the look of boxes... so pretty... )


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ Actually, Joanna has been sending my bags/wallets in their boxes.  I love them but yes if I keep doing this, I won't have any living space very soon!


----------



## girlygirl3

Kyung Hwa said:


> Thanks ryry! I know! You guys have sucked me in!
> 
> So, i didn't get that bag we were discussing yesterday. it was too small. do you know about when the spring collection will start to appear?


 
Kyung Hwa, it's sooooo easy to get sucked in with THESE ladies!    They're so much fun and then all of a sudden you have all these new bags at your feet!


----------



## tiffieee

hey girls, i emailed joanna yesterday, how long does she take to reply?
they managed to find one of the BN1336 in tessuto in Singapore for me.
its abt SGD $2110.
They can only keep it until today only 1 pc!
shld i buy it or wait for joanna?

Thankss!!!


----------



## tiffieee

cos i read somewhere in the thread a girl bought the same one frm joanna at USD 116x?
its a good savings! help! i only have half a day to decide!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ up to you. Joanna may be off, or on 3- 11. The store is open until 11 pm Hawaii time.


----------



## tiffieee

Longchamp said:


> ^^ up to you. Joanna may be off, or on 3- 11. The store is open until 11 pm Hawaii time.


 
thanks!
i am quite stressed now, cos there is only 1 pc left in SG.
i just thought if i can save some why not get frm joanna, provided she has it. i have to decide by today, cos my local store will release it & it will surely be sold out.
 stressed.
haha.


----------



## kiki119

Try calling the store to see if Joanna is on?
if Joanna is off maybe assistant manager, teri can help u (she helped me once whe Joanna was off on an order)


----------



## tiffieee

kiki119 said:


> Try calling the store to see if Joanna is on?
> if Joanna is off maybe assistant manager, teri can help u (she helped me once whe Joanna was off on an order)


 
OKAY!!! i'll call asap! am working now! THANKS.
i have never got frm her, so crosses fingers.
so how do u pay her & Delivery etc. sorry for the quest!!


----------



## kiki119

Credit card is fine  then they send fedex... Think it is about $50 to send to sg

Joanna is super, u will love her!!!

LC, once again for recommending such a superb SA!


----------



## dosh7

yes she is superb!!! I would want to make a trip to Hawaii next time to thank her! and of course buy a bag or two from her since i am there. He he!!


----------



## dosh7

wow i am also interested in BN1336. What colours are left with Joanna and how much is it? Gosh! it's so tempting!


----------



## tiffieee

HEYY!  thanks for your help girls! i called them!  they have the bag i want in hawaii! i am sooooooooo excited!


----------



## kiki119

Yay! Congrats!
How
much was it?


----------



## sbelle

Hey.....when did tpf get a Goyard subforum?  I just noticed it today.  I wouldn't be surprised though if you told me it's been here a year.


----------



## kiki119

^^^SSC... o my  - I havent noticed it till u pointed it out!


----------



## sbelle

kiki119 said:


> ^^^SSC... o my - I havent noticed it till u pointed it out!


 
At least it isn't just me....



_Oh, I just looked and saw that it was started on 12/21--so we aren't that unobservant!!_


----------



## kiki119

honestly... when I am on the computer... I will so automatically click on the Prada & Miu Miu Forums... ... kinda like on autopilot mode... lol... I should venture out more


oh girls.. BTW... SATC2 trailer just out.. lol....
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=101594453


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Me too..though I do venture in the land of others but this is where my heart is...


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Hey.....when did tpf get a Goyard subforum? I just noticed it today. I wouldn't be surprised though if you told me it's been here a year.


 
I was up late one night and saw it minutes after he put it up. I thought  "WTH is this, I never knew there was a Goyard subforum" and jumped right in. Saw all the pages of threads, and thought wow, How did I miss this?

Then I saw some of my posts and finally figured it out.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^^Me too..though I do venture in the land of others but this is where my heart is...


 
As usual you are right A. I've given up on Chanel for the most part. I don't even go venture over to read too many posts anymore. I still want a tweed bag, but haven't found one that is TDF yet. 

I would like a Jumbo tweed flap. If you see a purty one, please let me know.


----------



## Longchamp

I wasn't sure whether to tell you this or not A, but Prada Las Vegas and I are not seeing eye to eye. I hardly ever return bags, I sell them.  The boots I purchased from there were not as described to me, so I wanted a refund.  

I was told refund, not store credit from a girl over the phone that presented herself as an assistant manager. Then I received an email no refund, just store credit. I left messages for the manager to call me back. I finally got her on the phone, and she said she'd look into it and get back to me. Never did. So I got in touch w/ Customer Service Corporate in NYC.  What I wanted was to  be able to use my store credit at Prada HI which is Prada Asia.

Long story short--I  can use the credit at Prada HI. Prada Las Vegas having some "management issues".  I would definitely buy from there again, but was so frustrated as I took the time to ask that someone try on the boots and had specific instructions. The worst part was I said, "it looks from the pix that it's not a full length zipper."  I was told no, it was a full length zipper, which it wasn't, zipped only at the  bottom half of the boot.

I would still purchase from them, don't want to sway anyone from the boutique. But I guess, I shouldn't have tried to purchase footwear w/o trying them on first.


----------



## sbelle

kiki119 said:


> oh girls.. BTW... SATC2 trailer just out.. lol....
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=101594453


 
Oh thanks for sharing that!  I can't wait!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I would still purchase from them, don't want to sway anyone from the boutique.


 
You're better than me.  I usually judge a retailer on how they respond when there is an issue.  So there was an initial mistake...it happens.  But what do they do after that to make sure that I am satisfied is the important thing.  The first step to satisfaction for me is to call me when you tell me you are going to call me.  In your case when they didn't call back, that's when they would have lost me.


----------



## Beach Bum

WOW....Longchamp!Prada in NYC sends me stuff on consignment....and i never have to pay till i decide what i want...did u ask them to do that maybe?Im SHOCKED they didnt refund u!They have never ever given me issues,but I dont deal with THAT store.Id take my business to another Prada store..thats sucky treatment..IMHO!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ You're right Jill. That's why I wanted to transfer the credit. He knew I was looking at the Saffiano print bag, and pushed me to use my store credit towards it. 

But I reminded him I was to get a refund. And the store manager's lack of CS was it for me. So now I found Genevieve at Prada Corporate that helped me out. 

Eric sends me bags on  consignment, but didn't even think I would need that w/ these boots---and that's where I went wrong. LOL.

And I'm waiting on that damn watch reveal. Maybe Friday???? LOL.


----------



## tiffieee

kiki119 said:


> Yay! Congrats!
> How
> much was it?



Sorry for the late reply!
its USD 1115 excluding shipping!

i cant wait for it to be here! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## EMMY

ssc0619 said:


> You're better than me. I usually judge a retailer on how they respond when there is an issue. So there was an initial mistake...it happens. But what do they do after that to make sure that I am satisfied is the important thing. The first step to satisfaction for me is to call me when you tell me you are going to call me. In your case when they didn't call back, that's when they would have lost me.


 

^ Yup--I'm the same way...in this economic climate customer service is the only thing that matters..there are plenty of other stores consumers can go to to get phenomenal service....

LC I know you've been ripping your hair out over this...you are so gracious in your description..I would have been dropping the f bomb all over the place b/c I was so peeved...lol...!!!


----------



## EMMY

*Jill* did you ever get that J12 yet? I've been waiting to see pics!!! Did I miss it in the Chanel forum?!?!?

BTW *MERRY CHRISTMAS *everbody!!!! Hope santa is good to all of you!!


----------



## sbelle

HO, HO, HO and all that good stuff!  Hope y'all have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## kiki119

Happy happy holidays!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

dudes..The J12 was overnighted 2 DAYS ago....and then the tracking STOPS....Its NOWHERE!I never got it...so bummed..Im hoping itll come by MONDAY.......sniff!
But I made myself feel better by ordering 2 pairs of shoes from SAKS.COm today!LOL!
oh well...hopefully its just backed up in deliveries and NOT lost(I would DIE!)
PS-hubby feels bad so he is taking me shopping Sunday in the city..MU HA HA HA!...im gonna be BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> I wasn't sure whether to tell you this or not A, but Prada Las Vegas and I are not seeing eye to eye. I hardly ever return bags, I sell them.  The boots I purchased from there were not as described to me, so I wanted a refund.
> 
> I was told refund, not store credit from a girl over the phone that presented herself as an assistant manager. Then I received an email no refund, just store credit. I left messages for the manager to call me back. I finally got her on the phone, and she said she'd look into it and get back to me. Never did. So I got in touch w/ Customer Service Corporate in NYC.  What I wanted was to  be able to use my store credit at Prada HI which is Prada Asia.
> 
> Long story short--I  can use the credit at Prada HI. Prada Las Vegas having some "management issues".  I would definitely buy from there again, but was so frustrated as I took the time to ask that someone try on the boots and had specific instructions. The worst part was I said, "it looks from the pix that it's not a full length zipper."  I was told no, it was a full length zipper, which it wasn't, zipped only at the  bottom half of the boot.
> 
> I would still purchase from them, don't want to sway anyone from the boutique. But I guess, I shouldn't have tried to purchase footwear w/o trying them on first.


That is terrible.  When I read all the replies about this, I would have to say that I agree with every one of them- and I was told you were getting a refund when I was there....

A situation actually happened with my and the Hawaii store once believe it or not...and I just stopped shopping there as much, hence going to Vegas, but this goes to show that you never do really know who you are dealing with at time...regardless of how good they are to one person (they may not be as good to another-which is inconsistent and not the right way to do business).

Also- I tried to get consignment once from a boutique (again, Hawaii) and they refused, though it may be because Hawaii is so far away- but Prada should do this given their cruddy return policy.  Chanel, YSL, Gucci and Louis all have better policies than Prada....

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Jill said:


> dudes..The J12 was overnighted 2 DAYS ago....and then the tracking STOPS....Its NOWHERE!I never got it...so bummed..Im hoping itll come by MONDAY.......sniff!
> But I made myself feel better by ordering 2 pairs of shoes from SAKS.COm today!LOL!
> oh well...hopefully its just backed up in deliveries and NOT lost(I would DIE!)
> PS-hubby feels bad so he is taking me shopping Sunday in the city..MU HA HA HA!...im gonna be BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awe-man!  I would be bitter.....your DH sounds great!


----------



## Beach Bum

^OMG...Express mail Delivered my J12 on XMAS DAY!!Posted pics in chanel forum!WOOOHOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

WOW!!  That is a real Christmas present!!!  Off to Chanel.............


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love it Jill...posted something in Chanel!  Awesome!


----------



## Beach Bum

^thanks guys!I cant stop staring at it!LOL!


----------



## kiki119

^Jill .... the second I saw your pic on FB...... I had to keep myself from drooling...

it is AMAZING! 

Have fun shopping in the city


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS!....i cant stop looking at it...my family thinks im NUTS..hehe
the diamonds are so sparkly inside!im so glad i got rid of my plain J12 and got this one....


----------



## Beach Bum

I got the BEST deal over the phone today...My SAKS SA called and said he had some sale shoes an extra 50% off but i was at the hair salon(In a HELL appointmt..UGH)...so he sent me a pic of the cutest shoes..ANd i got them for nothing.orig 500ish...got them for a hundred and change


----------



## kiki119

omg! Jill 
u r so lucky!!!!! by the time I called Saks, all the stuff are GONE! 

lucky lucky duck you! pls post pics!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Whoah Jill--CHRISTMAS DAY DELIVERY?!?!? Wtf!! You rate girl!! Off to Chanel lol!!!!


----------



## waverine

ah i've been laying low for past few weeks... trying to be good..... but just unable to resist the prada sale... hv drop a note to JOanna for an order and may add in another order if she has it on stock.... am telling myself... new year... new bags... good start...


----------



## kiki119

which bag did u get?!


----------



## waverine

got the tessuto satchel in black as I need bag to carry everyday.... also wanted to get the cervo shine tote but no more stock


----------



## sbelle

Jill said:


> I got the BEST deal over the phone today...My SAKS SA called and said he had some sale shoes an extra 50% off but i was at the hair salon(In a HELL appointmt..UGH)...so he sent me a pic of the cutest shoes..ANd i got them for nothing.orig 500ish...got them for a hundred and change


 

I love when deals like this fall in my lap!  Congratulations!  Post pics when you get them!


----------



## sbelle

waverine said:


> ... but just unable to resist the prada sale... hv drop a note to JOanna for an order and may add in another order if she has it on stock.... am telling myself... new year... new bags... good start...


 
Sounds very interesting!  Can't wait to see your pictures!




OH,  I read further and see you could only get one of your bags.  Sometimes I am happy when that happens because it is like the SA has saved me from myself


----------



## waverine

ssc0619 said:


> Sounds very interesting! Can't wait to see your pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I read further and see you could only get one of your bags. Sometimes I am happy when that happens because it is like the SA has saved me from myself


 

haha yeah... i have mixed emotions...
half of me thinks it's better on my credit card... the other half i am ****ed that i cant get the bag i want tats on sale!!

grrr.....


----------



## Beach Bum

LOL..My SA called again...sigh...Im SOOOO DEAD
I got a pair of Prada heels,a pair of tall Prada black leather boots and MAYBE a wallet coming.Not sure on the wallet yet..its only 161.00 but do i really NEED it?LMAO!


----------



## sbelle

^^of course you need it!!


----------



## kiki119

Jill! u have the most amazing SA!!!!!!

YES YOU NEED IT


----------



## EMMY

Oh man!! Jill!!!! What Prada boots did you get?! Dying to see...Post pics evenif you send them back!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Got the boots AND the shoes today..Boots are flat black leather boots that i will LIVE in...LOL.Thats all i wear these days in NJ with the baby and the cold yucky weather!
The shoes r cute..kitten heel black leather with little gold studs on them.WOuldnt pay full price for them...but the hundred ish dollars was worth it!HEHE!


----------



## kiki119

^^ sounds amazing - pics please!


----------



## EMMY

Jill said:


> ^Got the boots AND the shoes today..Boots are flat black leather boots that i will LIVE in...LOL.Thats all i wear these days in NJ with the baby and the cold yucky weather!
> The shoes r cute..kitten heel black leather with little gold studs on them.WOuldnt pay full price for them...but the hundred ish dollars was worth it!HEHE!


  CRAP!!! I want to see the boots...I live in boots too..I keep buying them and just have them in all colors/heel heights..like  i really need another pair..

Damian sent me a pic of that wallet---if it were black I would have been all over it but I didn't want the pewter....for a $161 it's totally worth it though...it's gorgeous!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Ill try to post pics this weekend.baby went to DR today..has BAD ear infection..NO sleep for almost a week here..sigh..He wont eat and is VERY crankypants!LOL!
Longest week ever!


----------



## sbelle

*Jill*--hope he feels better soon!




Happy New Year to All!


----------



## Beach Bum

^thanks!its been a week now so im hoping once the antibiotics kick in...we will be ok.I started the gunky cough today so im in for more fun..haha.Luckily hubby is off for 3 day weekend so i can rest...Baby is glued to him whenever he is home..hehe

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

*Hapy New Year Prada Ladies and Gents!!!*

*Jill, would love to see your boots, post pix if you can. Saw your J 12 love it and it looks great on your wrist. Sorry about DS, hope he's feeling better soon!! And hope you get some sleep.

SSC0619--love the Roadster, great looking watch. *


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS!He seemd to be doing better on the antibiotic today!THANK GOD!he actually slept last night...phew!But i woke up super sick today....in jammies all day...eek
I have 4 pairs of shoes delivered this week....LOL.....new Miu MIU sandals for Costa Rica.Dior padlock ballerinas from SAKS,and 2 Prada sale ones...
I think im done with shoes for now!!HEHE


Oh and i ordered the CUTEST Missoni scarf (look at NETAPORTER!)last night too..i have a collection of them growing in my closet..hehe


----------



## sbelle

^^Sorry you are sick now too! Nothing like a little retail therapy to help you feel a bit better!

I have been looking at Missoni scarves too!  Which one did you get?


----------



## Beach Bum

^look at new arrivals at NETAPORTER....its a dark multicolor with atiny bit of fringe at the end...soooo PRETTY!I have 2 that i live in and get so many compliments on.My friend is in love with one of mine..I may get her one for her bday this year.they r made so well and last forever!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^  Oh...love Missoni dresses actually!  Bought a few at the Nordies sale....  Jill...hope you get better soon...can't wait to see the Prada boots!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ If it's the one I think, it's sold out!!! ARGH

Woo Hoo, when you going to Costa Rica?? You'll love it and will have tons of fun.


----------



## sbelle

Jill--  I *love, love, love* that scarf!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Just booked Costa Rica for beginning of March(Fellow Pfer jillybean307 is going with me)...its my big 40...and i wanna be in a jungle on a zipline drunk when that day occurs...LMAO...Im DREADING turning 40...hehe...Doing an all inclusive...cant wait.Going for a full week though so ill be a tad nervous leaving the baby!

i fell in love with the scarf....i was TRYING to be good but i HAD to have it...hehe.Ive spent too much this month(J12 was pricey!)so im trying to be better but i STILL am dying for the YSL roady flap bag...haha.

PS-its THIS scarf..i already have one like the one is sold out!Wanted darker one this time!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61414


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Very cute scarf...and I can NOT believe you are turning 40.  Not that I know what you look like, but based on modeling pics...you look like you are in your twenties, pal!

WOW...have a great time....40 is 5 years away for me, and I want to do something fun like that....I think some of my Prada subforum friends and I need to meet somewhere


----------



## Beach Bum

^i wanted to go back to France originally but Tay wants to go to Paris for her 14th bday in MAY...so ill go then!
I LOVED my 30's....LOL!but the 40's just makes me feel old!hehe(although I have to say that having a very active toddler in the house again is awesome yet giving me many greys..hehehe...he is a bundle of energy!)


----------



## Longchamp

You'll have a lot of fun in Costa Rica, lots of fun stuff to see and do.  See you're doing the zipline and I'm sure you're white water rafting.  I'm so happy you're going, I wanted you to go to CR w/ your last get away.   I can't wait to hear your trip report.

Just checked out the travel page. Please don't get the Keen shoes--ugly and you'll never wear them again, but you need water shoes. 

Here's my pix on water shoes

http://www.zappos.com/salomon-techamphibian-2-bamboo-x-bamboo-x-dream

http://www.zappos.com/the-north-face-womens-padda-tin-grey-kelpie-green?zlfid=111

http://www.zappos.com/the-north-face-philter-sagegrass-green-gravel-brown

http://www.zappos.com/salomon-light-amphibian-2-cane-light-grey-mid-grey

Here's the Keens, just can't see you wearing Jill. Too glam marous to see you in them. LOL


Hey don't be afraid of turning 40, it's just a year. Had tons of fun in my 40's that I'm in now.


----------



## Beach Bum

^OOH!They look perfect,and better than those sandals..hehe
THANKS LC!


----------



## Longchamp

^^  I see you don't like sneakers. These are sneakerish, but great for water shoes as dry quickly and then can wear running around the volcano etc. 

Look at Puma's too--they have shoes I think you'd wear, but won't air out the water well. I do and have done a lot of adventure travel and love Merrell's too.

And don't forget bandaids--most used item in any adventure travelers supplies. LOL.


----------



## Beach Bum

^I like them...I m gonna get a pair....they r perfect!THANKS!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Jill said:


> ^i wanted to go back to France originally but Tay wants to go to Paris for her 14th bday in MAY...so ill go then!
> I LOVED my 30's....LOL!but the 40's just makes me feel old!hehe(although I have to say that having a very active toddler in the house again is awesome yet giving me many greys..hehehe...he is a bundle of energy!)


I get greys with my 3 year old and one year old....and I am still in my "mid 30s"  My DH reminded me that I am getting closer to my 40s now that June is right around the corner and I will be 36....BUT, I feel better now, then I have ever felt in my life...so I will be happy to be whatever age I am....it is how we feel...right?

Any way- Happy Early Birthday...and here is to another decade of living young!  Cheers to you!


----------



## tiffieee

i ordered my BN1336 Tessuto & its coming in tmr! i will be at work. i cant wait! hahahaha. 
LOL.
too excited! just had to post!
hahaha.


----------



## EMMY

Jill I hope you're feeling better-I know you can get really sick with your asthma...please try to rest..and LMAO ladies!!!! 40 isn't bad...I had a harder time with 41!! Besides..they say that 40 is the new 30..and you look great..thank God times have changed and we can dress waaaayyy dif than our moms did at that age! I'm 43 now and the only thing I worry about is looking the best I can *for my age*..I know I'm not 20 anymore, but my figure is still the same..I just am very conscious that I don't dress like a floozy..I wear boots and leggings..but not sexy stuff..kwim? Class is ASS!!!!! And Jill..we can all agree here that you still look MAHHHVELOUS baby!!  And yeah--alcohol always helps--lol-birthday or NOT!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--I just saw in a Chanel thread that you let the grey large camera bag go back (the woman who got it was very happy ) what did you end up keeping?


----------



## Longchamp

No school for the kids here on their first day back after Christmas break--snowed all night, we now have a total of about 12 inches and expecting 5 more today!!


----------



## sbelle

^^My kids were so hoping that would happen to us.  We only had 3.  When we lived in NC that would shut the city down for a day or more.  Here, they barely even mention it in the weather report.  They would call it a dusting.

I am glad they went back to school.  I find it hard to get anything done with my 3 kids home (2 dd's and DH).


----------



## Longchamp

LOL S, too funny.  I think if I had kids, would want the same---time to party, kids back to school!!!


----------



## jcoop

^^^I bet it is cold in Cleveland, *LC*!  We have had more cold weather/snow than normal.  I am so ready for it to get warm and the sun to come out and stay.  We've had snow on the ground since the 23rd and that just never happens.  If we do get snow, normally it is gone in a day or two.  Not this year.  We still have a foot and half of snow in front of the hangar.    Ready for that to be gone! 

I hope everyone's New Year is off to a good start! 

DH and I are headed to Horseshoe Bay, Austin and San Antonio this weekend.  Gotta pick out some tile for outdoors there.  Also, I'm looking for a lightweight winter coat (wanting black wool)---which would be good for traveling.  Maybe I'll find something there.  Any suggestions from you great girls on here?  

Have a great Monday!


----------



## Beach Bum

SOOO thrilled Tay is back in school...and boy,was she miserable going back...LOL

Its soooo COLD here in NJ.My asthma is bad so Im on prednisone which makes me nuts(cant sleep at all on it...i get hyper...LOL)
Emmy....u called the asthma!lmao!luckily i have a sitter today as I was up ALL NIGHT hacking.........hayden is still coughing but he is alot better than a week ago.what stinks is that its SO cold out..i cant take him out at all;we r like caged animals here..hehe


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> ^^^I bet it is cold in Cleveland, *LC*! We have had more cold weather/snow than normal.
> 
> I hope everyone's New Year is off to a good start!
> 
> Have a great Monday!


 
Hi Jcoop. Have fun on your trip. I heard about your weather, hope you guys are digging out okay.

As far as the coats, here are my suggestions.

Max Mara--but quite pricey.

Love Hilary Radley, but she is hard to find and when she has a great coat, it sells quickly.  I found this one on Bluefly that is wool and Alpaca. I love Alpaca. It's a light weight and you might like it better than wool.

http://www.bluefly.com/Hilary-Radle...inged-collar-coat/SEARCH/303488701/detail.fly

For sweaters, I'm a Dale of Norway nut and Neve. Neve was featured on Oprah, but I wore them long before she previewed them and they are fantastic.  I buy mine here, I found this store when out in CO skiing couple years ago.

http://www.moosemtntradingco.com/

If you find something you like, please tell her Susan from Cleveland sent you!!! 

Here's their website 

http://www.nevedesigns.com/




Jill said:


> SOOO thrilled Tay is back in school...and boy,was she miserable going back...LOL
> 
> Its soooo COLD here in NJ.My asthma is bad so Im on prednisone which makes me nuts(cant sleep at all on it...i get hyper...LOL)
> Emmy....u called the asthma!lmao!luckily i have a sitter today as I was up ALL NIGHT hacking.........hayden is still coughing but he is alot better than a week ago.what stinks is that its SO cold out..i cant take him out at all;we r like caged animals here..hehe


 
Wow, Emmy got that right!! Sorry you two not feeling well. But at least it's a good day to stay at home and keep warm.  But tomorrow, retail therapy might help you both!! LOL.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> I hope everyone's New Year is off to a good start!


 
Hey!  We've missed you!  Don't stay away so long next time!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Love Hilary Radley, but she is hard to find and when she has a great coat, it sells quickly. I found this one on Bluefly that is wool and Alpaca. I love Alpaca. It's a light weight and you might like it better than wool.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Hilary-Radle...inged-collar-coat/SEARCH/303488701/detail.fly


 
*LC*--I love Hilary Radley too and went right to Bluefly to look at the coat!  When I saw it I thought "I love that coat--I have to have it!!"  And then looked a bit closer and realized that I do have it!!!    Got it last year!  *JCoop*-- it is an awesome coat!!


----------



## jcoop

Oh, *LC*, you are too sweet!!!  I just ordered the Hilary coat.  Just hoping the size 6 isn't too big.  I'll let ya know when I receive that baby! 

*Jill*, you take care of yourself-stay warm. 

*ssc*, I miss you girl!  I did get a watch too!


----------



## jcoop

*ssc*, did you get your normal size in the HR coat?


----------



## sbelle

Jill said:


> My asthma is bad so Im on prednisone which makes me nuts(cant sleep at all on it...i get hyper...LOL)
> Emmy....u called the asthma!lmao!luckily i have a sitter today as I was up ALL NIGHT hacking.........hayden is still coughing but he is alot better than a week ago.what stinks is that its


 
*Jill* --sorry to hear you are still suffering!  Hang in there!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> *ssc*, did you get your normal size in the HR coat?


 
Yes I did.  It does run a smidgen big, but when you live in the Northeast, you need room underneath for many layers!  It is not a fitted coat and falls amost straight from the shoulder.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that it fits you!

When I first got it I was worried that I'd always have to button it up because of the large collar.  It isn't a problem and I leave it open about half the time.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> *ssc*, I miss you girl! *I did get a watch too*!


 
Missed this the first time--Tell us more when you have time (kind of a pun there!)


----------



## jcoop

I hope it fits too.  They didn't have a 4 available.  The watch is just a Michele Deco two tone.  I do love it!!!  I also used Yoogi's and had a great first time experience!  bye bye bronze reissue tote.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^Agree w/ bye bye bag.  I find everything tumbles out of that bag, not practical.

Yes agree w/ S, the Hilary Radleys run a little big.

Love the watch, know which one you're talking about.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *LC*--I love Hilary Radley too and went right to Bluefly to look at the coat! When I saw it I thought "I love that coat--I have to have it!!" And then looked a bit closer and realized that I do have it!!!  Got it last year! *JCoop*-- it is an awesome coat!!


 
Again S, great minds think alike


----------



## jcoop

If it is a tad large, do yall think I could have my tailor fix it?


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> If it is a tad large, do yall think I could have my tailor fix it?


 
Yes


----------



## Longchamp

I'm surprised you didn't get hit w/ this ssc, this is just east of Cleveland. I used to have Otis at a stable out here---

'Lake-enhanced' snow drops 30 inches in Chardon, snarls traffic around northern Ohio



Okay I admit it, home going stir crazy as waiting for something for DH. Done cleaning..again, it's an OCD thing.

Anybody like Celebrity Apprentice?  Look who's going to be on the show--should be fun to watch.



Baseball legend Darryl Strawberry, pop icon Cyndi Lauper, Rock of Love star Bret Michaels, America&#8217;s Got Talent judge Sharon Osbourne, American track star Michael Johnson, actress Holly Robinson Peete, pro wrestler Goldberg, actress and comedienne Carol Leifer, funnyman Sinbad, Olympic swimming champion Summer Sanders, former governor of Illinois Rod Blagojevich, pro wrestler Maria Kanellis, celebrity chef Curtis Stone and Victoria&#8217;s Secret Angel Selita Ebanks will all face Donald ***** in his boardroom and compete in grueling business tasks to raise money for charity. Celebrity Apprentice premieres March 14 (9 p.m. EST) on NBC.


----------



## sbelle

It has been snowing here all day, but I bet we've only accumulated another inch since this morning.  I am glad that we missed it this time!  

I never have had the patience to watch Celebrity Apprentice more than a couple times.  This one might be worth it just to see Blagojevitch.  I find that I have trouble remaining interested in any of the reality shows EXCEPT "So You Think You Can Dance"!


----------



## EMMY

Oh man you guys are a bunch of enablers!!! I just clicked on the link for BF for the HR coat...they don't have my size  (!) Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!! That is SHARP! I am a coat FREAK...I have a whole closet just for MY coats lol...DH gets sh*t on for closet space as usual! **sigh**  I just got a $30 off coupon from BF too...


----------



## EMMY

BTW Jill hope you are feeling better...I've been on that prednisone and when I have OMG----I WASHED THE SIDING ON THE HOUSE!!!! Talk about wired...hang in there!


----------



## pellarin22

If you guys  love Hilary Radley then you've got to make a trip to Toronto! She's Canadian and her coats are in all the department stores. She's got some many differents styles here. The prices here are better too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ssc0619 said:


> It has been snowing here all day, but I bet we've only accumulated another inch since this morning. I am glad that we missed it this time!
> 
> I never have had the patience to watch Celebrity Apprentice more than a couple times. This one might be worth it just to see Blagojevitch. I find that I have trouble remaining interested in any of the reality shows EXCEPT "So You Think You Can Dance"!


 

  The Trumpster certainly knows how to plug his somewhat overrated 

  show... yes, it is going to be interesting to see Blagojevitch.. wonder

  how long he will last???


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> BTW Jill hope you are feeling better...I've been on that prednisone and when I have OMG----I WASHED THE SIDING ON THE HOUSE!!!! Talk about wired...hang in there!


 
   Hope it was summer time!!



pellarin22 said:


> If you guys love Hilary Radley then you've got to make a trip to Toronto! She's Canadian and her coats are in all the department stores. She's got some many differents styles here. The prices here are better too!


 
That's how I originally found her years ago. She used to have a shop in Cleveland but closed it down, I was in depression for weeks!!


----------



## Beach Bum

u guys ought to check out POSTCARD FROM ITALY coats...SEARLE online sells them,SO AMAZING!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Thanks, love the coat. Think I'm getting the grey...or the brown.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Neiman's website has the spring collection.


----------



## Beach Bum

Longchamp said:


> ^^^ Thanks, love the coat. Think I'm getting the grey...or the brown.



I got it in black in a 4 last year but think its a tad big on me...so Id go down a size unless u wear bulky sweaters(I dont)...
Im trying to decide between grey and brown too...LMAO!


----------



## Longchamp

Good to know, no don't wear bulky sweaters when the coat is so warm.


----------



## ryrybaby12

ssc0619 said:


> *ryry*--I just saw in a Chanel thread that you let the grey large camera bag go back (the woman who got it was very happy ) what did you end up keeping?


Black with GHW because I needed something for work dinner meetings, and the grey was a little too casual...the black is perfect, though I usually do not do gold hardware

Jill- gosh I hope you get better and know what you mean about kids back in school!  My DS was a happy little boy going to pre-school today and so were mommy, daddy and nanny!

Love this coat you all are talking about, but it was 72 degrees today!!!  Holy moly!  I still wore a long sweater, tights and ballerina flats instead of my Uggs...I think I could have worn flip flops...but 72 degrees is still colder to us than 110


----------



## linpaddy

I wish that it is cooler where i am at now.

It is sunny and balmy in So Cal right now, very unwinter like and this weather is supposed to last an entire week!

I do love So Cal's perfect weather but I wish that I get more chances to dress up in winter outfits more often!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

agreed *linpaddy*! maybe one of these days I'll move up to S.F...


----------



## sbelle

Jill said:


> u guys ought to check out POSTCARD FROM ITALY coats...SEARLE online sells them,SO AMAZING!


 
Jill, thanks to you and the thread in the shopping forum, I have already ordered one.  (There is a lot to be said for staying off tpf--it is too easy to find things that you didn't know you needed.)  Jill I think you turned me onto the Chanel eye patches too by posting about them in Beauty.

Anwyway, I am holding off of the Canadian Goose coat until I see if I like the postcard card.  I ordered it online on Friday.  I am keeping my fingers crossed on it because I have ordered on Searle.com before and just because the order goes through doesn't mean they have the product.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> * it was 72 degrees today!*!! Holy moly! I still wore a long sweater, tights and ballerina flats instead of my Uggs...I think I could have worn flip flops...but 72 degrees is still colder to us than 110


 
We had a warming trend yesterday -- it was 20!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## EMMY

^ HaHa SSC!!!! We live near each other right?!??! This snow is NEVER ending..going to check out those PCFI coats now....this place is killing me lol!!! I swear I can't even go a WEEK w/o buying something!


----------



## sbelle

^^We are just a couple hours apart.  It had been in the high single digits for the past couple days, so 20 was a blessing.  

It pretty much snows at my house 3-4 days a week.  We live at a higher elevation than the town, and most days right when you turn on the street going up to my house the snow starts!  (Being from the South, I didn't think about this when we bought this house!)  Lots of the days when it snows just at my house there isn't much accumulation, but it just makes me feel like I am living at the North Pole.

I feel like I deserve new coats because I have to live here!!


----------



## Longchamp

Loved the coat Jill, but have two Bogner coats and decided the Postcard would be too similar.  But thanks for the suggestion, now if they  go on sale...well that's a different story.


----------



## Beach Bum

^I got the Missoni scarf today...Im wearing it now...Its SOOOOOO PRETTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Ah, bet that looks good w/ your coat.


----------



## ryrybaby12

linpaddy said:


> I wish that it is cooler where i am at now.
> 
> It is sunny and balmy in So Cal right now, very unwinter like and this weather is supposed to last an entire week!
> 
> I do love So Cal's perfect weather but I wish that I get more chances to dress up in winter outfits more often!


Me too Linpaddy!  I bought a cashmere coat that I have worn twice so far.....need a trip to somewhere cold so I can wear it!


----------



## sbelle

Got my postcard coat and it is fabulous!! * Jill*-- I am glad I saw your posts about it in the shopping thread!  Really, really, really nice!!


----------



## jcoop

My HR coat just arrived.  It is large...probably 2 sizes too large.  bummer
I'll look on Friday when I go to San Antonio.

*ssc*, glad you like your postcard coat!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

SOoo happy u got a Postcard coat..they r awesome.I usually only wear Prada coats but these are actually way warmer and look just as nice!CONGRATS!


----------



## EMMY

^OMG this KILLED me....Ok look JILL--FRIEND..BUDDY..PAL...you and i are the same size so if your coats ever end up on flea bay I want a pm lol!!! Oh I'd KILL for a PRada coat...well..maybe I'd just donate a kidney or something..I have visions that you can't close your closet door b/c your Prada coats are just busting out!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^ i have wayyy too many....lmao...i love Prada jackets!hehe


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> my hr coat just arrived. It is large...probably 2 sizes too large. Bummer
> I'll look on friday when i go to san antonio.


 
bummer!!!!


Just a thought, although it is probably too late in the season--did you check smartbargains.com for Hilary Radley?  I was looking for a coat at Garnet Hill for my mil and they were out in her size.  I found it at less than half the price at smartbargains.

Also I think Zappos.com and Bloomies carry HR


----------



## CaliforniaGal

alouette said:


> Here we go, short and sweet:
> 
> A couple of things from saks.com. Juicy Couture Ravi flats, love the studs on the heel. They add a little zing and they're very comfy although I have to exchange for a size up.
> 
> Next is black Michele Inez hobo! Holy s#it! This bag is awesome!!!!  I LOVE the studs, zipper details, and the woven braid handle. Leather is thick, chewy, and soft. Two thumbs up to Michele for making edgy yet classic looking bags. I'm anxious to see how it wears, taking it for a test drive tomorrow.
> 
> More pics to come..........


--
Very late to add to this, but I just found this Michele hobo in RED at the Nordstrom in Corte Madera (near San Fran.) .. a good true red and on sale, couldn't resist.


----------



## sjprometheus

Anyone have the Prada Saffiano & Tessuto tote in burgundy? You know, the one that Sienna has been carrying around for all summer/ fall? 

I wanted it all winter and just located one through my SA, but then I'm wondering if it's too yesterday.. what do you think? Another thing that makes me hesitate a little is that the bag is in saffiano letter and nylon on the side.. I'm not sure how I feel about the nylon part.. 

Anybody own it and love it? or have owned it and not so much??


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I've seen the bag, not fond of the leather/tesssuto mix either.


----------



## sbelle

It sure is quiet in here.  Maybe I'll think of somethig to perk things up....


----------



## jcoop

Hey *ssc*!  How are you this morning?  Freezing your bootay off?  What did you do over the weekend?

We got our flag stone picked out in San Antonio on Friday.  Picked out back patio tile as well----we already have tile there that I really like but it is SO slick when wet.  

Also, found a coat!!!


----------



## sbelle

Well here's something to start some chatting..


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> Hey *ssc*! How are you this morning? *Freezing your bootay off?*


 

It is actually not so bad  -- a sunny *NEGATIVE* 1 degrees when I got up.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> Hey *ssc*! How are you this morning? Freezing your bootay off? What did you do over the weekend?
> 
> We got our flag stone picked out in San Antonio on Friday. Picked out back patio tile as well----we already have tile there that I really like but it is SO slick when wet.
> 
> *Also, found a coat!!!*


 
Hi *jcoop*!  Glad you dropped by!  It has been so quiet in Prada over the weekend.  We didn't do much--everyone in my household has a cold and is cranky!

There is nothing worse than slick tile.  We had some in our bathroom when we bought this house and I just kept thinking that someone was going to kill themselves.  We pulled it out as soon as I could talk my husband into the a bathroom re-model!!

Tell us about your coat!!!!


----------



## jcoop

^Black cashmere with pleats at cuffs and collar.  Pretty simple.

Tell me about that beautiful grey bag!!!!!  Latest purchase????


----------



## sbelle

^^Coat sounds really pretty!!  We are all needing coats right now!  

I posted the rest of the reveal on the "non-Prada purchases" thread.  It is a Nancy Gonzalez I had been wanting for months.


----------



## sbelle

*Jill*--Gilt has Missoni scarves!! I am in there fighting for some right now!


----------



## ryrybaby12

OMG...SSC what is that bag...more pics please!!  Pretty!


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


> *Jill*--Gilt has Missoni scarves!! I am in there fighting for some right now!


 
I was able to snag a couple!!


----------



## sbelle

Ok.....this is amazing to me.  Last night I went on Zappos.com and ordered a few pair of shoes to try out for a party this weekend.  I placed the order at 10:30 pm last night and at 3 pm the package was delivered to me.  How is that even possible???  I love Zappos.com


----------



## Bagladee

ssc0619 said:


> Ok.....this is amazing to me. Last night I went on Zappos.com and ordered a few pair of shoes to try out for a party this weekend. I placed the order at 10:30 pm last night and at 3 pm the package was delivered to me. How is that even possible??? I love Zappos.com


 
S - I am a HUGE fan of zappos.com. I have bought a lot of shoes from them - not only for myself, but they have great European shoes for kids. DD has a closet full of shoes. The free overnight delivery is awesome. If they don't fit you just return for another size and they cover all shipping. Most of their shoes are $5 more than Nordies or others, so they are recouping some of that cost. But no sales tax and that is great. I know you like Missoni scarves and they sell them also. You should check them out!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Where IS everyone that used to frequent the Prada forum?  This place has been like a ghost town the past month or so.  All the regulars seem to have disintegrated into cyberspace.


----------



## sbelle

^^I know!  Just a few months ago this place was hopping!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Still here...just trying to be good...ha ha!  On to watches...right SSC??  But admiring from "afar"......

Hi L!!  I miss you!


----------



## linpaddy

Prada Psycho said:


> Where IS everyone that used to frequent the Prada forum?  This place has been like a ghost town the past month or so.  All the regulars seem to have disintegrated into cyberspace.



Still here PP.  

Just been busy with the new and increased workload.  Not to mention all the stress related to work.

I've been seriously waiting for something to catch my eye.  So far, nothing!
Good for my wallet but I wish there's more eye candy.

Oh well, if I can't buy purses, I'll buy clothes instead.

BTW, does everybody notice that a lot of retailers are discounting your new merchandise already?  honestly, i don't even bother to buy full-price anymore since everything seems to go on discount or you get some kind of gift with purchase, gift card etc.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> Most of their shoes are $5 more than Nordies or others, so they are recouping some of that cost. ....
> 
> 
> I know you like Missoni scarves and they sell them also. You should check them out!


 
I have noticed that the shoes are slightly more expensive, but as you said, it's covering a little of the shipping.  I just couldn't believe that my order would get to me 15 hours later.  

I didn't know they had Missoni scarves!  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## EMMY

I'm still here PP....half the time I am on at work (!) and can't see a lot of the pics for some reason so I can't comment...in the main forum there prob won't be much going on until more new bags come out...then we'll all be in a frenzy again lol!!!


----------



## jcoop

*PP*, I'm still around too!  No bags that have caught my eye so I guess that keeps me distant a bit.  I did see a new grey Chanel that I liked.  Just a pic of it, not irl.

I'm a HUGE fan of zappos myself.   *SSC*, did you like the shoes?


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of zappos myself.  *SSC*, did you like the shoes?


 
Trying to decide on which pair. I needed some heels--which I normally don't wear. I had to swear off heels years ago because of foot issues, so I only wear them ocasionally. I have to have heels for this event though because I never bothered to get my pants hemmed! Around here you really can't find anyone who will do that in less than a week (crazy I know, but they are all busy)

So I am debating between 2 pair-- one the heel is 2.25 inches and the other is 3.25 inches. I think I will have to go with the 2.25 since I never wear heels.

Here's the first pair







the second pair






I like the look of the second better, but I'm not sure that someone who never wears heels should be going out in them!!! And besides, I am wearing pants, so no one will be able to see anything but the toe.


----------



## jcoop

They both look good.  Are they suede?  Since you don't wear high heels, my vote is for the first pair.  Like you say, with pants, not much of the shoe will be noticed anyway.  *S*, you GOTTA take good care of your feet!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> They both look good. Are they suede? Since you don't wear high heels, my vote is for the first pair. Like you say, with pants, not much of the shoe will be noticed anyway. *S*, you GOTTA take good care of your feet!


 
They are suede which is not a good bet this time of year in upstate NY.  BUT, it's what I could find that I liked.

lol--I was actually talking myself into the higher heels a few minutes ago.  I am not sure what actually makes me think I can stand in them for an evening.  When you are not used to heels, the weight on the balls of your feet can be hard!!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

i've found that these help a lot with the weight on the balls of your feet. i've used them in 3+ inch heels i couldn't wear for more than 10 mintues and i was able to wear and walk in them all evening. they cushions/shock absorb as well as keep your feet from sliding forward. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2949258...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6015225&P=1


----------



## sbelle

^^Thank you so much!  I've seen them before, but since I don't really wear heels much I've never tried them.


----------



## linpaddy

ssc0619 said:


> ^^Thank you so much!  I've seen them before, but since I don't really wear heels much I've never tried them.




The foot petals are good but I would also recommend a gel insert from Dr. Scholls.  They are thicker but makes a huge difference to somebody who suffers from back pain.


----------



## sbelle

^^That sounds good too--Thanks!!!


----------



## EMMY

OMG I LOVE Zappos!!! I've been ordering from them for YEARS!!!! I love when I need a particular pair of shoe/boot..and I can go there and have hundreds to choose from. I don't even have to make up my mind..It is not unusual for me to order 6 pairs at a time....everything comes the next day..I decide what I want and return what I don't want the next day...LOVE the fact that it's free shipping and they come so fast so I can make my decision fast....Love love LOVE Zappos!!!


----------



## Longchamp

I've been tied up w/ animal issues, work and getting ready for a trip I'm taking next month. Nah don't worry I don't pack this early--LOL. 

jcoop, would love to see your coat, it sounds lovely. Sorry the HR didn't work out. 

But in the meantime Joanna sent me pix of this bag. If I was not going on this trip I would buy this bag in a heartbeat. If I see it when I'm gone, going to buy it.  I'm in love w/ it, can't stop looking at the pix. Please someone get it and get me out of my misery.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Trying to decide on which pair. I needed some heels--which I normally don't wear. I had to swear off heels years ago because of foot issues, so I only wear them ocasionally. I have to have heels for this event though because I never bothered to get my pants hemmed! Around here you really can't find anyone who will do that in less than a week (crazy I know, but they are all busy)
> 
> So I am debating between 2 pair-- one the heel is 2.25 inches and the other is 3.25 inches. I think I will have to go with the 2.25 since I never wear heels.
> 
> Here's the first pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the second better, but I'm not sure that someone who never wears heels should be going out in them!!! And besides, I am wearing pants, so no one will be able to see anything but the toe.


 
I like the second shoe better too, but would go w/ the first so not to aggravate your foot. They're both lovely.

Have fun at your party!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> OMG I LOVE Zappos!!! I've been ordering from them for YEARS!!!! I love when I need a particular pair of shoe/boot..and I can go there and have hundreds to choose from. I don't even have to make up my mind..It is not unusual for me to order 6 pairs at a time....everything comes the next day..I decide what I want and return what I don't want the next day...LOVE the fact that it's free shipping and they come so fast so I can make my decision fast....Love love LOVE Zappos!!!



I used to wipe out Zappos on a weekly basis before my foot problems, followed by my back problems.  I do still shop there though. Just got some cheap, clear lens Steve Madden sunglasses to wear when I walk Gracie on cold, overcast windy days when it's too dark for my sunnies (my eyes water like crazy in cold wind, so I need something to shield them from the wind!).

 Are  you using the VIP Zappos?  Love that! Guarantees overnight on everything whereas the "regular" Zappos doesn't any more.


----------



## jcoop

^^as ryry would say....holy moly!!!  LOVE that bag *LC*!  I'd snatch it up but just cannot let that much $ on a bag...
maybe she'll be waiting on you when you return! 

I need to get pics of my coat and my new lil puppy (Izzy) on here.  *LC*, what's been up with your animals?


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Great minds think alike jcoop, if that  bag's still there when I return, I'm  buying her. That's the deal I made w/ myself. ROFL!!!

Very long story, Mabel was kicked by a horse at the stables that Otis is at. Stable owner trains horses and another horse owner opened up a gate that she shouldn't have and her untrained horse got into the pasture w/ Mabel, Otis and I. Mabel was kicked like a football, it was like my kid getting kicked.  I can't stand to even imagine it anymore. 

The stable owner wants me to seek damages from the horse owner as it's clearly marked. I'm not, but have asked if she's interested in paying half. But believe me I'm just so thrilled that Mabel is going to be okay. 

I can't stand to go back to the stables anymore, might just be too soon. And Mabel as you  can imagine won't get out of the  car.  Otis and she are good friends and I left the door open for Mabel to get out if she wanted--she wouldn't. But whined when I brought Otis out and sat on the edge of the seat to see him. He went to the car and stuck his nose through the door and they sniffed each other. Wish I had my camera w/ me. 

I have an offer to sell Otis that I had before this ever happened and I think I'm going to take it. It's a good offer.  He is well trained and exercised and I always get a lot of compliments on him. The new potential owner told me I could come and see him anytime I want. 

OOHHH I want to see Izzy.  Ah puppy love, they're a lot of work,  but I want another one.


----------



## jcoop

Oh man, I hate hearing that about our sweet Mabel.   What were the extent of her injuries?  Give her a kiss from me, fendi, jetty and izzy. :kiss:

It is great that you could still see/visit Otis anytime you want.  

Yep, _lots_ of work with puppies.  Izzy is a good one though and it has been worth it.   She's been doing a lil traveling with dh and I around Texas.  Great traveler.


----------



## sbelle

Prada Psycho said:


> *Are you using the VIP Zappos*? Love that! Guarantees overnight on everything whereas the "regular" Zappos doesn't any more.


 
I didn't realize it, but you are right.  They emailed me something about that awhile back.  

You know this last order was way faster than it ever was before.  I have another test case.  I ordered about 9 pm last night and want to see if it comes today.  I really didn't think you could order that late and get it the next day, but I did last time.


----------



## sbelle

omg, omg,. omg .......*Longchamp*---I can not keep logging on to tfp if you are going to post things like this.   You KNOW I want this.  I almost bought the lighter colored one, but just couldn't justify it in a light color.

But, with all the bags I've bought recently there is just no way.  Just no way.  No way.  No.  Uh uh.  No siree.  Can't do it.  Not in a million years.


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--it made me cringe reading your story about Mabel.  I think the owner of the other horse should offer to pay for the everything.  What is wrong with people today?  I am glad she is ok.



*jcoop*--I am ready to see your coat!!  How exciting-- a new puppy!!  Need cute puppy pictures too!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ You know S, the minute I saw this bag, I thought of you.  Isn't she absolutely gorgeous. I mean a beauty, like sell your bags beauty? 

I have to admit when she sent me the pix, I thought "Now why the hell did you send me this? I've been so good and bags are going out left and right and I feel so much better about it."

But nothing really caught me eye until I saw this...they only have one, so if it's gone when I return, then so be it and I'm sure it will be. 

A million years....nah if you had said a gazillion years, then maybe.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *LC*--it made me cringe reading your story about Mabel. I think the owner of the other horse should offer to pay for the everything. What is wrong with people today? I am glad she is ok.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> She said, "oh by all means I'll pay for half the bill."  The bill was more than that ostrich beauty BTW. I told her if she can't pay it all at once, no problem. I sent her a copy of the bill, we'll see what she does.
> 
> What is wrong w/ people?  She didn't apologize, grabbed her horse and left that day and didn't help out. I was amazed how it didn't faze her that a dog is lying their helpless.  Did you know that there are vet ambulances? I didn't. I want to work on one now. LOL.


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--Aren't we a pair!??  This one is the one that makes my heart beat more quickly!  If only I had known it was out there in this color!  No bolide, no picotin, no ND, no BV croc wallet (I take that back....I wouldn't give the wallet  up).   

lol-- I know me well enough though that if I had this beautiful ostrich bag....there would be another bag in a few months that I'd be saying the same things about.  But that doesn't help me now.  Omg, omg, omg!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> She said, "oh by all means I'll pay for half the bill." The bill was more than that ostrich beauty BTW. I told her if she can't pay it all at once, no problem. I sent her a copy of the bill, we'll see what she does.
> 
> What is wrong w/ people? She didn't apologize, grabbed her horse and left that day and didn't help out. I was amazed how it didn't faze her that a dog is lying their helpless. Did you know that there are vet ambulances? I didn't. I want to work on one now. LOL.


 
Wow.  I can't believe you held it together.  I would have wanted to run after her and say "Hey you!  Where do you think you are going?  Get your sorry ass back over here!!"

You are so nice.  I would not have told her if she couldn't pay all at once that it was ok.  imo, she could sell her horse if she didn't have enough money to pay it all at once.  

A vet ambulance--amazing!


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


> I didn't realize it, but you are right. They emailed me something about that awhile back.
> 
> You know this last order was way faster than it ever was before. I have another test case. I ordered about 9 pm last night and want to see if it comes today. I really didn't think you could order that late and get it the next day, but I did last time.


 

Zappos package was here at 11:45-- just over 12 hours after I ordered it.  Amazing.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ssc0619 said:


> Zappos package was here at 11:45-- just over 12 hours after I ordered it.  Amazing.



Being in NYC, you're in their back door. Dangerous. Very dangerous!


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks for all the kind comments. Oh I was mad at her, don't think I wasn't.

 Just not then, I was too worried about Mabel and needed to stay by her so no one would pick her up. She had bladder and colon repair, horse kicked her in the butt/side as she was running away from her. I thank everyday that she wasnt kicked in the head. 

The vet had me all fired up to sue her, but I'm not....yet.  The horse stables kicked her and her horse out for her behaviour.  My DH spoke w/ her DH and he was  very apologetic and assured him they would take care of the entire bill. If she doesn't start paying then I'm thinking my DH will want to sue. 

I voted for Judge Judy, could make Mabel a movie star, but my husband scoffed at that idea.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> Zappos package was here at 11:45-- just over 12 hours after I ordered it. Amazing.


 
which shoes did you get?  I love them both, they look like Donald Pliners.


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> *LC*--Aren't we a pair!?? This one is the one that makes my heart beat more quickly! If only I had known it was out there in this color! No bolide, no picotin, no ND, no BV croc wallet (I take that back....I wouldn't give the wallet up).
> 
> lol-- I know me well enough though that if I had this beautiful ostrich bag....there would be another bag in a few months that I'd be saying the same things about. But that doesn't help me now. Omg, omg, omg!!


 
Yes my friend, I thought something similar when I saw that bag...well if this sells and if I hadn't bought this, etc. 

Please keep the wallet, I LOVE it.


----------



## jcoop

Well that's 3 of us drooling over that OMG gorgeous bag!  I love EVERYTHING about it--but the price!   You don't have to worry about me snatching it from either of you.  Wish I could though---I can just see myself carrying it---it is SO me!  lol

*LC*, poor Mabel and you having to go through all this mess.  That b*tch needed her face slapped---I started to say needed it kicked by the horse but thought that sounded a bit harsh...  Will Mabel be able to pee and poo okay?  Is she up and about now?  Yes, they should pay the bill in FULL.  

Sure didn't know there were vet ambulances.  Way cool.  Sending my love to Mabel. 

*SSC*, we ended up with this puppy right before Halloween.  She was found about starved to death in a cotton field and was only about 8 weeks old.  Animal control showed up to pick her up but dh was there and said he'd take her.  Boy, what a sweetheart she has turned out to be!  Tell me more about your second zappos order.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> which shoes did you get? I love them both, they look like Donald Pliners.


 
Well I might be posting here on Sunday that I broke my ankle because I got the higher heels.  I tried them both on with the pants I am wearing and I need the height to keep the pants bottom from dragging on the floor.  Ok, with hindsight it might have been a good thing to plan ahead enough to be able to get the pants hemmed, but I am much too busy with tpf .  They do look like Donald Pliner, but they are both Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> *SSC*, we ended up with this puppy right before Halloween. She was found about starved to death in a cotton field and was only about 8 weeks old. Animal control showed up to pick her up but dh was there and said he'd take her. Boy, what a sweetheart she has turned out to be! Tell me more about your second zappos order.


 

What a great rescue story!

Oh, the second Zappos order was for dd.  She needed some rain boots.  She doesn't like anything fancy (ha ha--can't be my dd!), just plain blue.


----------



## EMMY

*LC*!!!!!!!! I had know idea what was going on!! OMG..is Mabel still doing OK?! So sorry to hear about this...I hate that other woman and I don't even know her..the nerve!! people just blow me away lately..

*PP* OF COURSE I'm a VIP at Zappos!!!!  LOL I need another pair of shoes like I need a hole in the head..I started counting them the other day and got p*ssed off when I hit 70..I didn't feel like moving boxes so I have no idea how many I really have...but I SWEAR..I wear them ALL!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*SSC *so glad you got the higher ones..I like those alot better!! They really do look comfy..are they?

OH and *LC* about that bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is sooooooooooooooooooo you my friend!!  Just get the d*mn thing before you go...you will be saaaaaaaaawwwwwrrrryyy if she is gone when you get back!! Uh--where are you going anyways?! I missed that too!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

OMG!!!  LC- I had my mouth opened and almost died when I read your sad post about your pup!!  God bless Mabel- and love the friendship her and Otis have.  I want to kill that horse owner for you.  I can be such a b*tch when people treat me like that, and I am NOT nice when that happens, so they are lucky I was not there!!  Would have made that horse and the owner dog food.....okay- will settle down-just upset.

LOVE that freaking bag...and yes, this is why I have stayed off TPF....and I just bought the Mahina in Taupe-just posted a thread in LV...will post a pic for my BFF here in Prada, but I would die for this Prada....but the price!!!  OUCH.

SSC- glad you bought the higher heels-like them much better!

JCOOP- you have been good my friend...need to follow your lead.

Still on a wait kinda for my next watch....and I am still debating on two tone or stainless.....and only wear silver so........we shall see.  SSC-thanks for the heads up today!!  You are always looking out for your buddies!

LC-Hang in there...and let us know if you are on Judge Judy!


----------



## ryrybaby12

BTW all- had a champagne lunch with Alouette today...she looked SO great, and was so happy- I think staying off TPF can do us all good sometimes!!  But I would miss you all...


----------



## ryrybaby12

I swear the bag changes colors....this is the Mahina L in taupe....with and without flash...


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> I swear the bag changes colors....this is the Mahina L in taupe....with and without flash...


 
Hey friend - love your Mahina!!!! Is it Biscuit or Elephant Gris? Makes me think it is time for me to get mine out again. As I am sitting here watching a special on the Haiti disaster, I am thinking I could sell a few bags and do some good down there. My heart is breaking for these people.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Maybe I need to watch that.....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh and L- it is Taupe.  BTW....I sold a TON of bags recently-needed to - it was just getting out of control.  I have myself on a two bag rule for the year- and this is one of them.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Beautiful Mahine ryry. I hadn't seen it on anyone yet. Gorgeous.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Oh and L- it is Taupe. BTW....I sold a TON of bags recently-needed to - it was just getting out of control. I have myself on a two bag rule for the year- and this is one of them.


 
I didn't know they had a taupe. You know I love the Mahina - that was the bag that really started my addiction. Yours looks like a beautiful color.  Did you e-bay your bags or consign them? I seriously need to get rid of some. I still have bags I haven't been able to use yet.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> I have myself on a two bag rule for the year- and this is one of them.


 
Wow.  I couldn't even do that before I joined tpf.


----------



## EMMY

Ryry you look HOT girl!!! OMG I have always loved that bag too...love love love that color...does that color come in the small size? Ugh...here we go lol!!!!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--that's a beautiful bag!  I love the color and the size on you!

It looks like from your post that you still haven't decided on watches.  I have both all stainless steel and two tone.  You would love either one.

I do think the two tone is a bit more versatile.  I think it can look a touch more dressy than the all stainless.


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> I still have bags I haven't been able to use yet.


 
me too...


----------



## Longchamp

*ryrybaby Thanks for kind comments and Emmy Someone asked about Mabel pooping and peeing. She did have a catheter for awhile but all her functions back to normal now. She got to eat hamburger and chicken and salmon for a week w/ no dog food as to keep her stool soft.  Ah now dog food mixed w/ whatever just doesn't appeal to her. *

I love the Mahina, just love it. It's a perfect color for AZ. I'm glad you got that style instead of the other one.

I vote for two tone watch also. 

You know my motto--sell your bags if not carrying them. Sell your wallets, scarves, etc.

70 pairs of shoes Emmy? Wowzee!  But it's so easy to buy shoes w/ Zappos.

Speaking of shoes and broken ankles S, I love the ones you got. Have fun, and the snow and ice should melt w/ the heat wave we're having this week.

Ya I see Alouette staying off tPF, but I would miss you guys too.  So we just have to have some self control. Hmmm, do any of us know what that means??   LOL.   We can do it .

Joanna sent me more pix, nothing fantastic, but will post later tonight in the Prada forum so everyone can enjoy.  She's holding that damn grey ostrich for me until this w/e, she's sure I'm going to buy it.   But don't worry, I'm not.


----------



## EMMY

^70+ LOL!!!!!!!!! I stopped counting when I would have had to start mocing stuff around..(summer shoes rotated to the back for now..!)

Just get the d*mn bag!!! It's soooo you!!! If you'd think you'd use it and LOVE it then it's a good purchase...haha now what bag are getting rid of!! THAT'S what I want to know !!!

Yeah I was wondering where Aloutte was..glad to hear she's OK!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

*LC* that bag is beautiful! I'm gonna hold my breath...

We are terrible enablers.


----------



## waverine

LC, cant wait to see the new pics from Joanna!


----------



## linpaddy

*LC*, 

I hope your Mabel is doing okay.  Keep us updated.

The nerve of that horse owner!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Hey *ssc0619*. I've been searching for the style # of the Vitello Daino hobo with the side pockets all over this forum but I can't seem to find it. I saw a pic in another thread of two Vitello Daino Hobos side by side. The one with the side pockets and the one without and a zipper top. I think it said the pics were from you? If so, do you happen to have the style #? I reallly want that bag and I'm gonna start calling stores as soon as I get the number. TIA!


----------



## sbelle

This is the only vitello daino hobo that I have..


----------



## sbelle

This is the only side by side picture of Pradas that I have done, but neither of these has side pockets.....


----------



## Kyung Hwa

I guess I read the post wrong... but i think your hobo is half the pic!

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/neiman-marcus-exclusive-hobo-479862-2.html

Thanks for posting your bags. I LOVE the smaller dark one! They had two of these in black on the Raffaello Network but it looks like they are gone now. Of all three, do you have a favorite?


----------



## sbelle

Kyung Hwa said:


> I guess I read the post wrong... but i think your hobo is half the pic!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/neiman-marcus-exclusive-hobo-479862-2.html
> 
> Thanks for posting your bags. I LOVE the smaller dark one! They had two of these in black on the Raffaello Network but it looks like they are gone now. Of all three, do you have a favorite?


 

lol--I found the pic you mean and it was my bag (with pockets)!  I don't have it anymore.  It was sold to finance more purchases!  When I look at the picture I do miss it!  That was a bag from summer/fall 2008.  The only place you'll find that one is on a resellers website.  Yoogi's closet had a couple a few months ago.


----------



## sbelle

It's awfully quiet in here.....


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kyung Hwa said:


> Hey *ssc0619*. I've been searching for the style # of the Vitello Daino hobo with the side pockets all over this forum but I can't seem to find it. I saw a pic in another thread of two Vitello Daino Hobos side by side. The one with the side pockets and the one without and a zipper top. I think it said the pics were from you? If so, do you happen to have the style #? I reallly want that bag and I'm gonna start calling stores as soon as I get the number. TIA!


   This one perhaps?


----------



## Beach Bum

what do u guys think of the chain roady hobo from YSL?I may get one...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Jill- you know I love that bag....I had it but ended up selling it.  It is absolutely beautiful, and very cool on, but it is quite heavy-


----------



## Beach Bum

^Is the handle comfy?Is the reason u sold it JUST because of the weight?


----------



## sbelle

I had one too, and also sent it back.  The handle was comfy, but even when the bag is empty it is really heavy.  It was hard to send back because it is so great looking--much, much better than the regular roady.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Prada Psycho said:


> This one perhaps?
> 
> photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs104.snc1/4772_1082374585550_1411898213_30227323_5053761_n.jpg



That's it!


----------



## Longchamp

Jill said:


> ^Is the handle comfy?Is the reason u sold it JUST because of the weight?


 
It is heavy and I like it better than the Chanel hidden chain, much better.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kyung Hwa said:


> That's it!




Thought so. 

The style number is BR3793. The color on mine is Sughero, from 2008.


----------



## ryrybaby12

*Jill*, The handle was fine, it was heavy- and a black hole...literally- the inside was (if I remember correctly) black suede, so you could not easily find things.  Plus, it was lambskin or nappa...forget which, but it scratched easily- coming from a gal who LOVES lambskin and nappa though..so it did not matter that much, BUT when they sent me the bag, it already had a scratch on it...and I was just concerned it would get worse.

The bag is goregeous though...so you may want to give it a try...if you get it and don't love it, just send it back.....it is an amazing bag on....I am 5'4" and a petite and it was not huge or anything...perfect size actually....and you may be smaller or taller....not sure, but it will look great on you based on your pics!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Thanks PP!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh and Jill-Did you keep your Chanel Camera Case in black??  Just curious...


----------



## twoodcc

finally i have found people who are die hard fans of prada..... they are simply irresistible..... i have been using prada for almost a decade now...


----------



## EMMY

^Cool!! Welcome!!! Yup--we're all pretty much Prada junkies here!


----------



## shiori

Hi,

Does anyone here ever use Prada's leather trimmings and lining with NYLON wallet?

I used to use leather wallet and recently i am lemming a grass green wallet but the lining is with Nylon material.
Please advise for the material and does it long-lasting?

Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

*LC*-- I could be wrong, but did you say that you had some new pictures from Joanna?  Did I miss them?

Did you get the croc bag?


----------



## sbelle

*Jill*--there are some postcard coats on sale at Searle -- looks like the shorter ones.


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--purchase any watches?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^May need your jewelers name...did you hear that Cartier is shutting down 140 dealers?


----------



## sbelle

No!  I can't believe that!  Will your jeweler still be carrying them?  Have you decided what watch you want yet??


----------



## ryrybaby12

Ballon Bleu!!  Of course....the mid-size, and yes, I heard that my dealer in R.I. will not be dealing them anymore!  They told me they will until March 31st-but will fill all orders, but I may not place my order with them because that makes me nervous!  BTW-sent you an email-so check it girlie.


----------



## ryrybaby12

What do y'all think?  Which color and do we like it or??  I am lovin this vintage like look and LOVE the silver hardware!


----------



## Beach Bum

RYRY!
OMG..i LOVE that grey color combo!does it have a shoulder strap and whats the cost?


----------



## terri_berri

*ryrybaby12* I am really not a fan of the rusty, vintage look as it will wear out more easily than the classic soft calf or saffianos!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ryrybaby12 said:


> What do y'all think?  Which color and do we like it or??  I am lovin this vintage like look and LOVE the silver hardware!




I'm too paranoid about the number of problematic finishes that Prada has BOMBED with the past few years to want to take a risk on yet _another_ funky finish.  That being said, the bag itself is cute.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Of course it does  Yea- I am loving that color combo too...kinda the degrade effect.  I personally think it is cool looking and different.  Are you liking the first one (the one it the front??)-  That is the one I think I like...the one in the front.  Cost is $2200...there are only two- so if you want it-PM me and I will send you the contact.  I have one on hold for me...


----------



## ~lse~

Prada Psycho said:


> This one perhaps?
> 
> photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs104.snc1/4772_1082374585550_1411898213_30227323_5053761_n.jpg



Any chance of seeing this one modelled by you PP? 
I am really liking this style more and more but it's always a gamble when you can't "try it on" for size yourself.  Besides which you consistently take great photos! :coolpics:


----------



## kiki119

*ryry:* r u still looking for a MM coffer?!
they just got spring 2010 colors at Beverly Hills!
http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/new-coffers-at-beverly-hills-store-550340.html


----------



## Beach Bum

I got tall Loeffler Randall boots delivered today in brown and OMG,I adore them..they r so cute!i was scared of ordering them online without trying them on..but they r TTS.


----------



## kiki119

Jill pics ppplleeaasssseeeeee


----------



## Bagladee

Ryry - love these bags, but of course I love the brown. I picked the wrong night to log on. I am supposed to be good.....


----------



## EMMY

^ I like the brown one too..dying to see this modeled with the messenger strap.. *Bagladee* will you get this so you can evaluate it for all of us lol!?!?!  

*Jill* I'm pm'g you..I have a question on the WOC..


----------



## EMMY

Jill said:


> I got tall Loeffler Randall boots delivered today in brown and OMG,I adore them..they r so cute!i was scared of ordering them online without trying them on..but they r TTS.


 
Yeah pics girl!!! How dare you tease us and not show off that bod!!  Are these the ones w/ the sock-thing?


----------



## jcoop

*ryry*, I do like the bag!  I'll be in Vegas on Sunday so maybe I can see some sweet bags!  Wonder what that finish will be like????  I like the fact that it does have the longer strap as well.  Looks Chanel cerf like except these handles fold down, which is nice.  
I'm actually liking some new Chanel stuff too.  The chevron is really growing on me and a large flap (*ssc*, I saw you commented that you liked it as well!)  I'm feeling a purchase in my near future!


----------



## EMMY

Anybody know what the measurements are on that brown/grey tote? 

jcoop I'm contemplating getting the Chanel pouchette (half moon WOC)..**sigh** I called my SA at Saks but they are all out..all stores..so he gave me a name to call at Neimans..still debating..


----------



## jcoop

*emmy*, i don't have that particular woc but the people that do love it---do you have a woc?  if not, then for sure go for it!  

don't know the measurements on that tote...maybe *ryry* will pop in here and let us know


----------



## sbelle

I've got one of the half moon woc's.  I had another woc that I sold because I like this one so much better.  It has more room because of its shape.  

*Emmy*--I can give you the name of the NM SA I use at KOP who got me mine if you want.  She's great.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> The chevron is really growing on me and a* large flap* (*ssc*, I saw you commented that you liked it as well!) I'm feeling a purchase in my near future!


 
I totally love the picture of that large flap.  Of course I'd like to look at the strap and see whether I like it irl!


----------



## Beach Bum

Emmy...call Jillian at CHANEL PALM BEACH store.she is the best!I go out to Miami alot and we hang out together..she is the best SA and can find ANYTHING for u,I have 2 of the half moon WOC and i adore them...They r my fave CHANELS
I ordered and overnighted the red SEVRUGA WOC today..Im soooo bad..sigh

oh and i did post modelin pics of the boots in the shoe forum in the Loeffler Randall thread,!!U can see my new Missoni scarf in those pics too..LOL...along with a messy bathroom.hehe


----------



## ryrybaby12

EMMY said:


> Anybody know what the measurements are on that brown/grey tote?
> 
> jcoop I'm contemplating getting the Chanel pouchette (half moon WOC)..**sigh** I called my SA at Saks but they are all out..all stores..so he gave me a name to call at Neimans..still debating..


Emmy- the bag measure 16x9.....(the Prada tote)- here are the modeling pics...I am getting this I am pretty sure.  I have modeling pics, but they are saving at BMPs on my computer, so send me your email and I will send them your way!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Heard about all the rain in AZ, hope all the AZ Prada gals and families are okay. .


----------



## EMMY

*Jill...*have phone number? I don't want to pay tax nor shipping either if I can get away with it..I live in NY..anyone who has a good SA pm me w/ number..*SSC* I pm'd you...and *RyRy* I sent you my email...can't wait to see that Prada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Heard about all the rain in AZ, hope all the AZ Prada gals and families are okay. .


 
I wondered that too!  Any reports?


----------



## EMMY

RyRy that bag is phenomenal...hurry up and figure out how to post them here....everyone is going to FREAK OUT!!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

*Jill--*found the thread..LOVE those boots..LMAO you're standing on a stool?!?!? Crazy girl..we'll do anything for a good shot lol!!


----------



## sweetD

hi there.  i just want to know where can i buy a detachable gauffre strap... i am seriously contemplating on buying a gauffre tessuto black from a friend, but the strap is missing & no longer available... where do you think i can buy one?  thanks


----------



## EMMY

Prada doesn't sell straps separately..I know..WAAAAHHHHH!!!!..there are MANY of us here that would get them...I have  bags w/ long straps that I can use w/ other bags....that is your only option..


----------



## smartandfab

I kinda did the same thing in regards to straps! I bought the leather Prada, which came with loops for a strap, but the Prada SA assured me the bag never came with it... so then I bought a nylon/tessuto/calf bag that has a leather strap and am thinking of using it on the leather...

I'm new to Prada so does anyone know what the exact name of these bags are??? They are my first Prada purchases ever! (I am more a Gucci and LV girl!)


----------



## EMMY

^Someone will be along soon to let you know....Sorry I don't know for sure...LONGCHAMP where the freak are you girl!!!!???


----------



## ryrybaby12

smartandfab said:


> I kinda did the same thing in regards to straps! I bought the leather Prada, which came with loops for a strap, but the Prada SA assured me the bag never came with it... so then I bought a nylon/tessuto/calf bag that has a leather strap and am thinking of using it on the leather...
> 
> I'm new to Prada so does anyone know what the exact name of these bags are??? They are my first Prada purchases ever! (I am more a Gucci and LV girl!)


I'll take a stab...first one is the Cervo (Deerskin) bowlere in Nero, and the second is Nero Nappa Tessuto satchel....


----------



## EMMY

^Ryry you're amazing...I can't remember what I made for dinner yesterday let alone remember what all these bags are called!!


----------



## sweetD

EMMY said:


> Prada doesn't sell straps separately..I know..WAAAAHHHHH!!!!..there are MANY of us here that would get them...I have  bags w/ long straps that I can use w/ other bags....that is your only option..



oh shoot!!!  really?  you think it is still worth buying w/o the straps? it is a gauffre tessuto.. or the quilted nylon as what i would sometimes see... i need your valuable opinion on this.. coz the handles are quite short, no room to wiggle the hands.. so it would be really very handy if there would be a strap... thanks so much;0


----------



## ryrybaby12

EMMY said:


> ^Ryry you're amazing...I can't remember what I made for dinner yesterday let alone remember what all these bags are called!!


Isn't it sad that I remember bags more than what I made or ate for dinner yesterday???  Ha ha!


----------



## EMMY

sweetD said:


> oh shoot!!! really? you think it is still worth buying w/o the straps? it is a gauffre tessuto.. or the quilted nylon as what i would sometimes see... i need your valuable opinion on this.. coz the handles are quite short, no room to wiggle the hands.. so it would be really very handy if there would be a strap... thanks so much;0


 
Are there rings anywhere (besdies the handle ones) that you could attach a long strap? Post a pic..


----------



## brahh

Hi, Prada Girls! I'm new to Prada, posted this on the main thread. But, thought this would be a great place to get opinions. 

Just ordered these two bags from saks.com. They are pre-orders, new, and won't be available until March 30th. I love the style of the bags. Not familiar with Prada leathers, etc. 

Please give me your opinions. I'm mainly an LV girl, but finally dumping all my Coach (yes...LOL), and just want a few basic, classy leather bags.


----------



## pellarin22

I really like the black one because you can use it as a satchel or as a shoulder bag. Depending on where you live the first one's straps may not fit over a winter coat.


----------



## EMMY

Welcome Brah!! LOL I think most of us here have sold all our Coach!! I'm not one to give good advice..I like them both...You need a black AND a brown purse..and the variations in style compliment both...I say KEEP them! Post when they arrive!


----------



## linpaddy

EMMY said:


> Welcome Brah!! LOL *I think most of us here have sold all our Coach!!* I'm not one to give good advice..I like them both...You need a black AND a brown purse..and the variations in style compliment both...I say KEEP them! Post when they arrive!



I gave all my Coach bags to my sister!  Granted, I never really collected Coach but I had a couple.

The only Coach purse I have is a vintage style that I bought years ago and never used.  I love that old school look!


----------



## EMMY

^ I still have a Coach..It is the Train case..I had one and wore it out..I adore that bag..I bought another one a couple years ago ..it's still available b/c it's a classic...This one I will always keep!


----------



## brahh

EMMY said:


> ^ I still have a Coach..It is the Train case..I had one and wore it out..I adore that bag..I bought another one a couple years ago ..it's still available b/c it's a classic...This one I will always keep!



EMMY, I was cleaning up my photobucket, and accidentally removed my pictures here! Sorry. Have you seen the Vitello Shine Calfskin? Is it something that would be "trendy" or is the texture a nice "classic." Please help, can't see IRL. I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## Beach Bum

HEY ALL!
Its the new"BEACH BUM" here....LMAO....u all know who i am!

I ordered the fabulous Alexander Wang mini duffle with black studs today..LOVES This bag!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Ah you got it w/ black studs, lucky you, I have the brass studs coming my way. WAAAHHH, I just told ssc0619 I wanted the black studs.  Please post pix when it arrives, it's a beauty.

Hey new name, good for you.


----------



## EMMY

Beach Bum...JILL?!?! OK did I miss something?! Why the name change and why Beach Bum..inquiring minds want to know!!!!!

K I want to see this Wang bag..anybody gotta pic so I don't have to wait and see?!?!??


----------



## EMMY

brahh said:


> EMMY, I was cleaning up my photobucket, and accidentally removed my pictures here! Sorry. Have you seen the Vitello Shine Calfskin? Is it something that would be "trendy" or is the texture a nice "classic." Please help, can't see IRL. I really appreciate all your help!


 

K I'm confused b/c I can't see these pics b/c I'm at work..some I can see..others I can't..I have NO idea why soem come through and some don't...I will check when I get home..And BTW I don't get to see ANY bags IRL either as there are no major dept. stores/boutiques here..


----------



## bisbee

Emmy - I've had the original Coco since November - I posted a few pictures of mine:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-coco-duffle-bag-475847-100.html#post13159759

I hope you can see them - I think Jill ordered the new baby one, which is just a little smaller - and it has black studs instead of brass...


----------



## EMMY

^Oh yeah..I remember this...HOT bag!!! Thanx for posting Bis!!!!


----------



## luxurygal84

I've been waiting to buy enough prada to comment on this chat thread and now you're talking about Alexander Wang ! LOL!!! That bag is amazing but i fear I couldn't wear it in 2 years!!


----------



## EMMY

^ LOL post away girl!!! Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

haha..we talk about everything in here!
and yes,i am getting used to my new name...hehe....reminds me i need to get my butt back on da beach soon!
Costa Rica is ONE MONTH AWAY!!!WOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Longchamp

Yes *luxurygal84*, post away, would love to see your new beauties.

Costa Rica Woo Hoo, I can't wait for you-- you're going to have sooooo much fun!!  There's a children's song that you hear quite frequently down there, It's called "The Skeleton's song". Has about 10 verses.  Here's four of them--you can start singing this to DS and get ready for your trip.

When the clock shows one,
The skeletons come out of their tombs,
"Tumba, ke tumba, ke tumba, tumba, tumba".

When the clock shows two,
The skeletons eat rice,
"Tumba, ke tumba, ke tumba, tumba, tumba".

When the clock shows eight,
The skeletons eat sponge cake,
"Tumba, ke tumba, ke tumba, tumba, tumba".

When the clock shows nine,
The skeletons shake their bodies,
"Tumba, ke tumba, ke tumba, tumba, tumba".

When the clock shows ten,
The skeletons go back to sleep.


----------



## Longchamp

Hey *Brahh* The Vitello shines are popular on this forum. Think I like the black one the best. Post pix when they arrive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Do you guys have any suggestions for other brands of handbags? I love my Pradas but I'd love to hear advice you might have on other brands. Possibly something similar to my Vitello Daino bags. Simple, classic, practically indestructible. I've kind of been eyeing a few Tod's. Anyone own any or love anything else?


----------



## Longchamp

I love Tod's Ferragamo and Goyard.  And dying for a BV Cabat when the right one comes my way. 

This is an icon Ferragamo tote but can get it in calf also

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0149cat000226cat13970835cat13550744cat7800745

Here it is in calf--love it

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0149cat000226cat13970835cat13550744cat7800745

I love this bag, am planning on purchasing, this beauty

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0149cat000226cat13970835cat13550744cat7800745

This Vitello has a shoulder strap

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0149cat000226cat13970835cat13550744cat7800745

I'm not fond of pashmy tod's (comparable to Prada nylon) as too many zippers and tags and too much going on for me, but I know they are popular and I'm sure the pockets are handy. Here's some new styles


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000226cat5100733cat8380746

I love this Tod's G Bag on the right. Hope the link came up to the black and beige bags. These are coated canvas but wear well for throwing around. 

http://www.tods.com/home.html?region=eu&lang=us&area=1

I'm taking a little trip to Paris in 2 weeks (and Finland too w/ stop in Estonia) and picking up a Goyard Fidji that I pre ordered.  Here's a pix I found--

*Woud love to hear other's suggestions too!!*


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Thanks LC! I love seeing the bags you recommended. I'm definitely looking for a shoulder bag. Something really easy to use. Just throw your stuff in, throw it on your shoulder and go but not big. ITA agree with you about the Tod's nylon. I love pockets but I definitely think it's a bit too busy with the zippers, etc. especially for nylon. I'm kind of considering the open top regular D-bag as well, possibly in the smaller version but I haven't been able to find a pic of it or the dimensions. I keep looking at the G-bag but it still needs to grow on me a bit.

*Also, looking forward to seeing what others might suggest...*


----------



## Kyung Hwa

I just saw the G-bag in a pebbled gray leather on ebay. Beautiful! *LC*, do you happen to know if it comes in more than one size?


----------



## Kyung Hwa

*LC* thanks so much for opening my eyes to Ferragamo! What beautiful bags! I have a bad habit of getting suck in these boring ruts. Well, I guess it's the same boring rut over and over and over...  Suggestions/a kick in the butt is always appreciated.


----------



## Longchamp

Kyung Hwa said:


> I just saw the G-bag in a pebbled gray leather on ebay. Beautiful! *LC*, do you happen to know if it comes in more than one size?


 
G bag comes as messenger--

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0D81

Bauletto-

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0651482660772

hobo-

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-40172.html

Tote style, that is my favorite-(also comes w/ shoulder strap)-

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-40162.html


----------



## Longchamp

Kyung Hwa said:


> *LC* thanks so much for opening my eyes to Ferragamo! What beautiful bags! I have a bad habit of getting suck in these boring ruts. Well, I guess it's the same boring rut over and over and over... Suggestions/a kick in the butt is always appreciated.


 
Some season are blah, but this season and last season have had some great bags. Glad you like them. There are at least 3 I would love to have. 

Which ones are you thinking of?


----------



## Kyung Hwa

I'm liking the Tod's bag with the double shoulder straps. There's one on ebay from a tfp'er. Funny cause I was stalking the Tod's forum this morning and just read how she had purchase this back in August and regretted it. Not going to bid on it though. Need to look some more but I love the color and the leather.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Tods-...H_Handbags?hash=item1e5a2f0221#ht_1329wt_1167

I'm still looking at Ferragamo. I'll let you know which one's speak to me...

I was also checking out the Balenciaga forum but those seem really high maintenance. AND, there were a bunch of threads on there talking about how they like to "break in" their bags by hanging it on a door knob over stuffed with heavy books, etc. for a few days until it falls into a mushy pile of leather that no longer resembles... anything. That's definitely a different approach to caring for you handbag...

The BV's are beautiful as well. I really like the woven leather but it seems like it just creates more places for dirt to accumulate? ... that and I'm not quite ready to start dropping $2000 on a bag. I'm still getting used to the $1500 price tags and even that is not a small purchase for me.


----------



## Longchamp

Kyung Hwa said:


> I'm liking the Tod's bag with the double shoulder straps. There's one on ebay from a tfp'er. Funny cause I was stalking the Tod's forum this morning and just read how she had purchase this back in August and regretted it. Not going to bid on it though. Need to look some more but I love the color and the leather.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Tods-...H_Handbags?hash=item1e5a2f0221#ht_1329wt_1167
> 
> I'm still looking at Ferragamo. I'll let you know which one's speak to me...
> 
> I was also checking out the Balenciaga forum but those seem really high maintenance. AND, there were a bunch of threads on there talking about how they like to "break in" their bags by hanging it on a door knob over stuffed with heavy books, etc. for a few days until it falls into a mushy pile of leather that no longer resembles... anything. That's definitely a different approach to caring for you handbag...
> 
> The BV's are beautiful as well. I really like the woven leather but it seems like it just creates more places for dirt to accumulate? ... that and I'm not quite ready to start dropping $2000 on a bag. I'm still getting used to the $1500 price tags and even that is not a small purchase for me.


 
Understand completely.  Not a fan of Bal, but think I'm in the minority, isn't it one of the most popular forums here?? LOL

I saw that Tod's on ebay, it's a beauty. I love everything about it, the color and style....very tempting. Keeping my eye on it to see what it goes for.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

I keep going back to this one... I do best with a two strap shoulder bag. At first I thought this bag was boring and kind of "old lady" but the more I look at it the more I think it's a really beautiful bag that could be used causal or dressed up. What do you think about the detail on the front?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000149cat000226cat000212cat13550744cat7800745

I'm also drawn to the simplicity of this one but I think the flap and one strap will end up driving me nuts and then it will just end up in my closet. I hate that. There just is something about how plain the bag is and the silver hw that I like. Could be the color it reminds me of those beautiful Prada antique bags.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1264801418448&ev19=1:7


----------



## brahh

Longchamp said:


> Hey *Brahh* The Vitello shines are popular on this forum. Think I like the black one the best. Post pix when they arrive. Thanks for sharing.



Oh, I'm so glad someone talked about these bags...LOL! I never get to see Pradas IRL. When I ordered, it said Pre-Order, and not available until Mar. 30. Then, yesterday, I got a Saks FedEx saying it was on its way (both of them)...yah!!! I was suppose to get them today, but we ended up getting a snow storm in Tennessee. EVERYTHING closes up when this happens. No shopping, no eating out, no Starbucks, and no FedEx...LOL! Hope FedEx can make it tomorrow. BTW, we live in town, not the country...LOL!

As soon as I get them, I'll do reveals. I'm so excited to order some more Pradas!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Kyung Hwa said:


> I keep going back to this one... I do best with a two strap shoulder bag. At first I thought this bag was boring and kind of "old lady" but the more I look at it the more I think it's a really beautiful bag that could be used causal or dressed up. What do you think about the detail on the front?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000149cat000226cat000212cat13550744cat7800745
> 
> I'm also drawn to the simplicity of this one but I think the flap and one strap will end up driving me nuts and then it will just end up in my closet. I hate that. There just is something about how plain the bag is and the silver hw that I like. Could be the color it reminds me of those beautiful Prada antique bags.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1264801418448&ev19=1:7


 
Love the second one but I think I like the hand held style better w/ the optional shoulder strap, just me though I think.

As far as the first one, I have the Miss Vara which is similar


----------



## Longchamp

brahh said:


> Oh, I'm so glad someone talked about these bags...LOL! I never get to see Pradas IRL. When I ordered, it said Pre-Order, and not available until Mar. 30. Then, yesterday, I got a Saks FedEx saying it was on its way (both of them)...yah!!! I was suppose to get them today, but we ended up getting a snow storm in Tennessee. EVERYTHING closes up when this happens. No shopping, no eating out, no Starbucks, and no FedEx...LOL! Hope FedEx can make it tomorrow. BTW, we live in town, not the country...LOL!
> 
> As soon as I get them, I'll do reveals. I'm so excited to order some more Pradas!!!


 
I heard about your weather, Yikes I bet all of TN came to a halt, but cmon--deliver the handbags !!!


----------



## luxurygal84

Longchamp said:


> I heard about your weather, Yikes I bet all of TN came to a halt, but cmon--deliver the handbags !!!



Yeah... supposedly, it's coming our way tomorrow here in MD and i'd already psyched myself up for a trip to the DMV...I know that's not Prada talk but I have to put away the one I was wearing today because it is rough over there!!!   I hope it works out for the both of us


----------



## luxurygal84

Longchamp said:


> Love the second one but I think I like the hand held style better w/ the optional shoulder strap, just me though I think.
> 
> As far as the first one, I have the Miss Vara which is similar



Pretty, Pretty!!!


----------



## EMMY

^ Love them both, but if I HAD to choose I'd def pic the first one...so edgy but classic styling..LOVES!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxurygal84

By the way, It is snowing here in Maryland, too...so I have to go to the DMV another day! Anyway, i've been trying to comfort myself through online shopping but I cannot find any must have pieces


----------



## brahh

luxurygal84 said:


> By the way, It is snowing here in Maryland, too...so I have to go to the DMV another day! Anyway, i've been trying to comfort myself through online shopping but I cannot find any must have pieces



I hope you don't get it as bad as we have gotten it. Everything is still closed up. I-65 has semis and cars all over the place. I've got cabin fever...and still no Pradas!!!


----------



## luxurygal84

brahh said:


> I hope you don't get it as bad as we have gotten it. Everything is still closed up. I-65 has semis and cars all over the place. I've got cabin fever...and still no Pradas!!!



Me, too!! I had to stick my head out of the window to get some fresh air and I still didn't find anything worth buying


----------



## Longchamp

I think some of you are on bag bans-- jcoop, Alouette and Ryrybaby 12, Bagladee and Emmy--but where the heck are you?

We won't enable you, or at least try not to. .


----------



## Beach Bum

^HAHA...Like our bans EVER work!
I was on one and i have 3 items coming in the next 2 days..hahhahahaha!


----------



## EMMY

Beach Bum said:


> ^HAHA...Like our bans EVER work!
> I was on one and i have 3 items coming in the next 2 days..hahhahahaha!


 

LMAO you know it!!! Bans are for kids lol!!

Longchamp I'm on every day!!! I'm ALL over tPF though..you know me...putting my 2 cents in whether it's wanted or NOT!!!!  --WHen are you leaving on VK?


----------



## Longchamp

LOL on Bag bans BB and Emmy!

2 weeks from today.  Not  going anywhere warm, will be colder than here probably. After last night (got to -5), think I'm crazy.

Make sure you post your AW Beach Bum, I'm dying to see it. Not sure if I want the mini or the baby.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Um....I can't say that I have been good eventhough I have not been on as much.....I am still deciding on that pretty Prada grey bag....LC...what do you think of it?

I got the Mahina which cost me and arm and a leg....and then maybe this Prada and one other bag, but I overall I have been pretty good!  I am on a clothing re-vamp so buying tons of clothes right now that fit me (yippee...lost 35 lbs since July girls!!!).

So- anyways.....what do you all think of this bag?  (post in the next thread...)

Jill- The YSL Roady Chain hobo is on bluefly.com right now....did you ever get it?  It is soo pretty...I am tempted again too now that it is 20% off....


----------



## ryrybaby12

To get or not to get....and which color...I actually like the lighter grey/whitish one....or is this a "no"?????  My sister said it was not me....but the Prada guy says it is "so me"....kinda funny.  I like it...but we all know how Prada is....the bag is $1735...is she worth it??


----------



## linpaddy

ryrybaby12 said:


> To get or not to get....and which color...I actually like the lighter grey/whitish one....or is this a "no"?????  My sister said it was not me....but the Prada guy says it is "so me"....kinda funny.  I like it...but we all know how Prada is....the bag is $1735...is she worth it??




Oh, I love the grey version.

I'm very tempted too with the linen/plexiglass combo with crystal embellishment.  I know that what I want is totally impractical but I cannot help it.

I do like this grey purse.  It's so pretty but I'm a sucker for all things sparkly.

Prada has some seriously pretty items right now.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Agree...they do.  I just bought a Mahina though which killed the bank, but this bag to me could be a fun bag to use...right?  What is wrong with me trying to talk myself into this bag?  I have never seen it IRL which is the downer....


----------



## valerieb

ryrybaby12 said:


> To get or not to get....and which color...I actually like the lighter grey/whitish one....or is this a "no"?????  My sister said it was not me....but the Prada guy says it is "so me"....kinda funny.  I like it...but we all know how Prada is....the bag is $1735...is she worth it??




Saw these bags yesterday, they are gorgeous!  I was especially drawn to the the grey, it's truly the most perfect neutral ever. Now for the bad news--it was  heavy. No, it was HEAVY!  If you don't mind the weight it's a great bag.  If you prefer lighter bags you might want to pass on this beauty.  HTH!


----------



## linpaddy

valerieb said:


> Saw these bags yesterday, they are gorgeous!  I was especially drawn to the the grey, it's truly the most perfect neutral ever. Now for the bad news--it was  heavy. No, it was HEAVY!  If you don't mind the weight it's a great bag.  If you prefer lighter bags you might want to pass on this beauty.  HTH!



Yikes!

How heavy?  Around 3 pounds?  5 pounds?  

I saw it in the store front but didn't get a chance to handle it.


----------



## valerieb

I'm not good at estimating in pounds, but the leather on the bag is stiff and structured, with a coating that creates a smooth feel and sheen. Compared to other popular bags I'd say this style is heavier than the Chanel Cerf (which it kind of resembles), a giant hardware Balenciaga City bag or the YSL Hidden Chain Roady, but lighter than old school Marc Jacobs or a Chloe Paddy.


----------



## sbelle

Nice to see some action in here!  It's been so quiet lately.


----------



## EMMY

RyRy you got the beige mahina, correct? The larger size? Do you know if that somes in the small size?


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> I got the Mahina which cost me and arm and a leg....and then maybe this Prada and one other bag, but I overall I have been pretty good! I am on a clothing re-vamp so buying tons of clothes right now that fit me (yippee...lost 35 lbs since July girls!!!).


 
*I love the Mahina, think you made the right choice. It's a beauty, easy to carry and perfect for you.*



ryrybaby12 said:


> To get or not to get....and which color...I actually like the lighter grey/whitish one....or is this a "no"????? My sister said it was not me....but the Prada guy says it is "so me"....kinda funny. I like it...but we all know how Prada is....the bag is $1735...is she worth it??


 
*Agree w/ your sister. I don't like this bag for you, and not fond of it.  Very boxy in appearance and don't think it will stand the test of time. I would pass A. *

*Of course the Prada guy says it's you, anything would look good on you and he wants to sell it.*

*Holy Cowabunga--did you have 35 pounds to lose ????*


----------



## Longchamp

Just curious ryrybaby12, does your sister think you're nuts about your (our) bag fetish or is she into them also? Or does she look and help you out w/ style and think "WTH is my sister's problem?" 

Cuz I have one I talk to about them and the other thinks I'm nutso.

But boy they sure look at them and play w/ them and make comments.


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> RyRy you got the beige mahina, correct? The larger size? Do you know if that somes in the small size?


 
Hi MC, LV website has bunch of sizes of the Mahina now--lunar, solar, Mahina L, Mahina XXL and the S. 

http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=home_entry_us

Love A's color and size.


----------



## linpaddy

Longchamp said:


> Just curious ryrybaby12, does your sister think you're nuts about your (our) bag fetish or is she into them also? Or does she look and help you out w/ style and think "WTH is my sister's problem?"
> 
> Cuz I have one I talk to about them and the other thinks I'm nutso.
> 
> But boy they sure look at them and play w/ them and make comments.




Hey LC, you have two sisters? 

I only have one and she loves purses as much as I do.

Unfortunately, she disapproves of my buying habits.

Does not stop her from wanting my purses though.  Some of my purses seem to go very quickly from me to her.  

I do have a couple of aunts who adore purses and they are true purse addicts.   They always have lovely things to say but unfortunately live too far away for me to see them regularly!

Hence, TPF!!!


----------



## jcoop

*ryry*, saw the bag in vegas....it is pretty but I don't see it as a bag I'd want a long time plus I was unsure about the finish and the handles.

*LC*, not really on a bag ban...I just hadn't seen any that I couldn't live without!!!  Now that is hard to imagine!  lol  With that being said, I have THREE coming my way.  Holy moly!  Too dang cold at -5.  How is sweet Miss Mabel doing?  I am getting Izzy spayed tomorrow.  

I do check in often---just making sure I don't miss something!


----------



## jcoop

I also wanted to say hi to everyone here and can you believe it is already February?????


----------



## jcoop

Oh, and speaking of sisters...I have one.  She sees my purses but doesn't know a thing about them.  She has carried the same one for years and years and years!  If she could find another one just like it, she would buy it!


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> *ryry*, saw the bag in vegas....it is pretty but I don't see it as a bag I'd want a long time plus I was unsure about the finish and the handles.
> 
> *LC*, not really on a bag ban...I just hadn't seen any that I couldn't live without!!! Now that is hard to imagine! lol With that being said, I have THREE coming my way. Holy moly! Too dang cold at -5. How is sweet Miss Mabel doing? I am getting Izzy spayed tomorrow.
> 
> I do check in often---just making sure I don't miss something!


 
What's this *I have 3 coming my way* and no hint. LOL. Ah, we'll wait until the reveal.  

Good luck to Izzy, let us know how it turns out.

Mabel has turned the corner and is pretty much back to her old self. Got into a tussle w/ her BF Max who lives down the street, so since she lets herself be in a vulnerable position of doggy fighting (it's all in fun!!!), I know she's okay.

But she needs a diaper wig, waiting for her hair to grow back on her behind.  Her butt must be cold outside, but she doesn't seem to mind. She  doesn't let other dogs smell her behind right now, quickly turns around and seems to say--hey stop that you animal!!!


----------



## Longchamp

linpaddy said:


> Hey LC, you have two sisters?
> 
> I only have one and she loves purses as much as I do.
> 
> Unfortunately, she disapproves of my buying habits.
> 
> Does not stop her from wanting my purses though. Some of my purses seem to go very quickly from me to her.
> 
> I do have a couple of aunts who adore purses and they are true purse addicts. They always have lovely things to say but unfortunately live too far away for me to see them regularly!
> 
> Hence, TPF!!!


 
Yes what we do w/o our tPF family???


----------



## jcoop

Black caviar maxi w/gold hw (been wanting this one awhile---I have it with the silver hw---that one will go see yoogi), black patent chevron maxi, and Tod's shade bag in brown.


----------



## ryrybaby12

EMMY said:


> RyRy you got the beige mahina, correct? The larger size? Do you know if that somes in the small size?


Hey Emmy...

Yep...got the Taupe Mahina....and it is a beautiful color and SOO neutral- I would highly recommend it!  I am not sure if it comes in the smaller size, but it does come in the Solar PM which is a smaller bag....actually about the same size at the xs......but no additional messenger strap with the solar....

Hope that helps- the color is TDF and practical!


----------



## ryrybaby12

*LC*- that message about Mabel was hilarious, and I am glad to hear she is doing well!  

Yes, I have a sister- she is 6 years older than me, and know my bag fetishes but has NO idea how many I buy.  She would freaking die!  Her and I love clothes as well...and we go back and forth.  She is starting a clothing show for a particular brand, and I have to say that I am excited, and hope she does well with it...and I am sure I will be a big buyer as it is a classic clothing line with a very Chanel like appearance but not the price tag...  So, yes she loves her bags, but not as much as I do...and she thinks Chanel is not "me" or her.....she just has not gotten onto this website or she would be so screwed!  Plus, she does not work, and her DH is nutso with watching where she spends her money...(i.e.- will comment that Nordstrom and NM stock must be going up due to their Am. Ex bill etc)...I would die, as my DH is very supportive, and right now, I am the only one working so, he is great about me and my bags as long as I have the cash and not stalking bags in my closet!...(he knows I sell).

But, girls, I got taken for a ride recently.  I fell so in love with my Mahina, I bought another one on evilbay that I could have SWORN was real (was supposed to be the Light Grey in L- it came to my home looking very creamy and was the XL size and I just knew)...I even talked to the seller on the phone and she is on my facebook!  BUT- it was fake....and now I am battling her over paypal because we did the transaction off of ebay....I want to die and kick myself.  Let's see what happens as I will also dispute on American Express....

I am so upset...I paid $2100.....ugh.  She was texting me, and sent me some money back (but as a payment and not a refund), but then all of a sudden when I asked her for her address today, she did not send me anything.  AND, her cell has no answering service when I call her.....

I am SUCH A BIG IDIOT.  I had it authenticated after the fact....lesson learned.  I may be able to tell real Prada, but not real Louis still...no more buying off of ebay for me unless I have the pro's do the authenticating.  It is just not worth it!

Okay- just needed to vent.  I am over it.  I will fight this tooth and nail, but man, does it suck!!!


----------



## linpaddy

ryrybaby12 said:


> *LC*- that message about Mabel was hilarious, and I am glad to hear she is doing well!
> 
> I am so upset...I paid $2100.....ugh.  She was texting me, and sent me some money back (but as a payment and not a refund), but then all of a sudden when I asked her for her address today, she did not send me anything.  AND, her cell has no answering service when I call her.....
> 
> I am SUCH A BIG IDIOT.  I had it authenticated after the fact....lesson learned.  I may be able to tell real Prada, but not real Louis still...no more buying off of ebay for me unless I have the pro's do the authenticating.  It is just not worth it!
> 
> Okay- just needed to vent.  I am over it.  I will fight this tooth and nail, but man, does it suck!!!




YIKES!

I hope that you can get your money back.  I'm very leery of buying from resellers and consignment stores and evilbay for this reason cos' I do not have the brains to tell fake from real.

$2100 is a lot of money.  I hope that you can get your money back!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*- I am so sorry to heard your story.  I think we get fooled into a complacency when you've bought off ebay for a while and had no problems.  I was that way.  I too have done transactions off ebay even though I know I shouldn't.

I had a big problem with a bag that I paid a lot for and it had an overwhelming stench of mothballs.  You couldn't be in the same room with it.  I did buy that one on ebay with paypal and went through the dispute process.  It was awful, but I finally got my money back.  I decided then I would only buy on ebay if I knew the buyer or the buyer was a known sellter on tpf.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that this wll work out for you!!


----------



## EMMY

Aw RYRY!!!!!! So sorry to hear about that..UGh!! See...you just HAVE to be soo careful..If u used your AmX won't they help you? ..and thanx for the response on the taupe in xsmall...I'm not a fan of the Solar..no ffoense to anyone but I think it looks like an old lady bag..maybe not..I'd have to see modeling pics..I really want the messenger strap so I will just keep my fingers crossed that they will release this bag in that color..Keep us posted on the evil bay mess!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Oh A, that is just awful about your evilbay transanction. So sorry for you. I'm telling you I've found that if you don't know the person, you can't really trust anyone. I didn't used to be that way, but I'm so cynical now.

I hope you get your money back, sounds like a professional scammer. Do you want to tell us her ebay name, so we avoid her?

Keep us posted w/ the updates and strong vibes going your way to get money back.


----------



## bisbee

ryry - sorry to hear about the Ebay problem - I had one of those about an LV wallet a LONG time ago - the guy got me good - at least it was a much lower amount than your bag! 

I've had mostly good luck since, but now I mainly stick to stuff like replacement toothbrush heads and discontinued lipsticks and eye shadows (and the occasional Prada wallet)! Not that much of a problem if the deal goes wrong there...

Good luck!

bisbee


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> ...I'm not a fan of the Solar..no ffoense to anyone but I think it looks like an old lady bag..maybe not..I'd have to see modeling pics..I really want the messenger strap so I will just keep my fingers crossed that they will release this bag in that color..Keep us posted on the evil bay mess!! GOOD LUCK!!!


 
Agree w/ you on the solar and not fond of the Lunar either.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Black caviar maxi w/gold hw (been wanting this one awhile---I have it with the silver hw---that one will go see yoogi), black patent chevron maxi, and Tod's shade bag in brown.


 
Woo hoo, great bags. Anxious to see the Tod's shade, not sure about it.

I saw the chevron--great bag and you can't go wrong w/ the maxi. Please post pix when they arrive.


----------



## linpaddy

After hearing everybody's advice, I would not buy off ebay now.

I've never bought anything but have sold a bag off ebay.  
I was so nervous throughout the transaction because so many things could go wrong.  

But paypal and ebay fees are way too high right now.

I didn't skimp on the shipping and pay a lot more $$$ to get full insurance and tracking etc.  And I ended up making a huge loss on a brand new bag anyways.

	 		 		ryry - I hope that you can get your $$ back!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Ok *Longchamp*...

I've been educating myself over at the BV forum for the last few days since I became obsessed with the medium Campana I saw on the Saks website. I remembered you said you were on the look out for one and I came back here to see which one. Do you already know which Cabat you want or are you waiting til you see one you must have?

AND...

I'm on the tail end of trying to decided which BV I'm going to buy. Very excited about this. I've narrowed it down to two. The medium Campana in nero or the New Pyramid, which apparently is not available in Nero because it was only a seasonal color...? Weird. Anyway, I really need a medium-small black shoulder bag and I'm almost positive I'm going to get the Campana. I know I saw that someone here has a Campana in a beautiful Lilac color... maybe it was *ssc*...?


----------



## sbelle

^^It is me--I have the medium lilac campana!  I really like it, and for me it is the perfect size.  A lot of the BV members think the medium is too small, but if you look at the dimensions it is not a small bag.

I hear two complaints about the bag.  Some people have trouble keeping both straps on their shoulder.  They say that one inevitably falls off.  I usually try and tuck on strap under the other when it is on my shoulder, so I don't have many problems.  

The second is the strap at the top of the bag that you can use to keep the sides of the top of the bag pulled together.  If you have it attached it doe impede a little your ability to get in and out of the bag easily.  I find the strap annoying so I don't keep it attached.  It isn't a big deal, but I wanted to point it out.

There are some nice pictures of campanas on the BV celebrity thread!  Good luck!!


----------



## dyyong

I am waiting very impatiently for my gauffre hobo to arrive, it's driving me crazy tracking status unchange since day one!!!! if things go well it should be here tomorrow, pray pray pray!!!!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

cant wait for yr reveal


----------



## Wee

Hi there, anyone familiar with the" Prada Nappa Gaufre Bianco" bag in white.This is the first time I saw it , someone selling it on the internet. Would like to know if it is a new range or an old want.And does it come in black color?

* I just felt in love with Prada......


----------



## dyyong

Wee said:


> Hi there, anyone familiar with the" Prada Nappa Gaufre Bianco" bag in white.This is the first time I saw it , someone selling it on the internet. Would like to know if it is a new range or an old want.And does it come in black color?
> 
> * I just felt in love with Prada......


 
Gauffre line is not a new design, it has been in the market since 2006? it's very popular and hot line!! make sure you have it authenticate, and proceed with caution


----------



## Wee

dyyong said:


> Gauffre line is not a new design, it has been in the market since 2006? it's very popular and hot line!! make sure you have it authenticate, and proceed with caution



Thank You dyyong.
I will be caution.


----------



## dyyong

Wee said:


> Thank You dyyong.
> I will be caution.


 
You are welcome and good luck!!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

I just ordered the Vitello Daino Pocket Hobo I'd been looking for from Neiman's. Yeah! So excited! 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## sbelle

^^Can't wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## EMMY

Kyung Hwa said:


> I just ordered the Vitello Daino Pocket Hobo I'd been looking for from Neiman's. Yeah! So excited!
> 
> Thanks for listening.


 
Cool!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see your pics..this thread needs some ACTION lol!


----------



## jcoop

^It does need action, huh?!

I got my chevron in black patent.  I think it is beautiful.  It is jumbo size instead of maxi.  I also got the Tod bag.  Loved the leather---handles were a bit shorter than I like so I'm sending that baby back.  The leather was brown and oh so luxurious though---wish I could find a bag like that but different handles/strap.  My caviar maxi should be here maybe 4 weeks max or possibly less.  

Cold and dreary in my neck of the woods.  So ready for spring/summer and sun filled days.  

I still need to post pics of my newest canine addition, Izzy.  

Emmy, what's going on in your world my friend?


----------



## EMMY

^Not much...waiting for a black half moon WOC..trying to stay busy...this winter is getting LONG lol!!!!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> ^It does need action, huh?!


 
With *chic* moved to Asia, *alouette* and *bagladee* off on sabbatical , and *ryry* visiting only occasionally things have really gotten quiet.  And *longchamp* has been mia a lot too!





jcoop said:


> I got my chevron in black patent. I think it is beautiful. It is jumbo size instead of maxi.


 
And when are we going to see pics?  Did you post them in Chanel?






jcoop said:


> *Cold and dreary in my neck of the woods*. So ready for spring/summer and sun filled days.


 
Emmy and I know cold.  Cold is one thing that NY does well.  





jcoop said:


> I still need to post pics of my newest canine addition, Izzy.


 
We're waiting....


----------



## jcoop

ok, will try again


----------



## sbelle

^^J - try again!!  Looks like the pic didn't post!!


----------



## jcoop

Izzy!


----------



## sbelle

Oh my goodness!  Impossible not to love that face!

What a sweetie!!


----------



## jcoop

thank you, *s*!  She is a sweet one, truly.  6 months old now and got spayed last week.

I haven't posted pics of the chevron.  What do you think of it in jumbo---jumbo vs. maxi????


----------



## Bagladee

Hi all! I have really been trying to be good. I promised DH that I would not buy another bag until I can fund one with the sale of ones he feels are taking up too much space in our closet. I sent off a list to Yogi's and was disappointed with what she quoted me so I may have to give evilbay a try. It sure is a lot easier to buy than to sell!!! I love the new ostrich birkin looking tote and the one that ryry posted (she likes the gray - I like the brown). So those are really the only bags I have been oogling over. We are having nice weather here. DH and I spent Saturday in the yard getting ready for spring. Hard to imagine for those of you on the east coast. I'm glad to say that we have escaped the snow this year - last year we had snow until April.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> thank you, *s*! She is a sweet one, truly. 6 months old now and got spayed last week.
> 
> I haven't posted pics of the chevron. What do you think of it in jumbo---jumbo vs. maxi????


 
You know me - always a fan of bigger. I like the maxi size.


----------



## jcoop

Here's Miss Chevron 
I'm sorry for the non-modeling shot---I've actually got on a turtleneck and sweats at the moment!


----------



## sbelle

Oh the chevron is beautiful!  I love it in black.  I think the jumbo is the perfect size for patent!   

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## sbelle

*Bagladee*!!  We have missed you!  It has been so quiet since you and alouette have been so good and staying off tpf.

It's true when you decide to sell via the online resellers, you take a big hit.    For me, I'm not brave enough to sell myself on Ebay--so I know that I'll have to take the hit.  In fact, I am getting ready to send some bags to yoogi's because I've got to come up with $ to pay for a recent purchase!!


----------



## EMMY

*Jcoop * that bag is just STUNNING!!!!--congrats!!! Def a beauty!!

*Bagladee *I don't know if I'm more jealous of your handbags or you being in your yard!!!!!!!!!!  Waaaaahhhh!!! I can't wait to get outside!!!!! We still have snow..and it's FREEZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

*JCoop* love the chevron. I'm a fan of both sizes, but since you're getting the other Maxi, would keep this Jumbo. 

*Snow*, did someone mention snow? LOL. Cleveland just got rated worst big city for weather. Hey our summers aren't bad, but expecting 8-12 inches in the next 48 hours. But for the most part, haven't had nearly as much as last year. 

Argh, need to send some of this snow to Vancouver. What a bummer for them and the Olympics. The athletes are bummed as their times will be slowed down. My niece is headed their this week, working as a volunteer. 

*JCoop*, I love Izzy, just love. She's very cute, I bet a lot of fun too. 

*Bagladee*, Good luck selling my friend. But when they sell, you get a high just like buying, you'll see. 

Hmm, who's the new girl *sbelle*? LOL.


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--where have you been hiding?


----------



## EMMY

^ Yeah really *LC*!!!!!! Geeez!!!! Miss ya girl..hope all is well!


----------



## jcoop

I miss everyone too.  

*sbelle* and *lc*, I was actually thinking of keeping the chevron in jumbo as well. 

Izzy is fun and dh and I both have just fallen for her!  She (25 lbs.) and my 145 lb. great dane play hard and so well together---fun to watch them.  The great dane will put Izzy's head in her mouth while playing. 

LC, when do you leave for your trip?  Hope you have loads of fun!

*Emmy*, I'm with you...I might just pick *bagladee's* weather over her bags!  I'm SO ready to be outside.  And I know my weather is mild compared to yalls.  Our winter hasn't been the norm for us though...much more moisture and snow this year.  Expecting more this week too.

*sbelle*, what's up your sleeve as far as a new purchase???!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Waves and hugs to Emmy!

I haven't had any new bag stuff to report. Haven't purchased anything since the Prada Saffiano print. Oops, yes I did buy the AW duffle that I named Ms. Stinko. 

But after 4 full days total inside a garbage bag w/ kitty liiter inside, that I changed everyday, she is now Ms. Much Less Stinko.  I love the bag, not nearly as heavy as I expected. But buying from unknown seller is territory I won't venture into again soon. 

I snooped around last night as I know our new friend *sbelle* has a beauty coming her way and wondered if I could find pix. Either she's not here yet, or I'm not looking in the right places. 




Ah yes trip--leaving Sunday and will be back the 25th.  Finland/Estonia/Paris.  So have been saving my bag sale money for the trip.


----------



## Longchamp

LOL about Fendi and Izzy dog playing, bet that's fun. I can just see the energy in Izzy's face--it's like having a toddler around I bet.  Does Fendi get tired of her jumping on her after awhile?


----------



## Longchamp

Oops I did have a question I forgot to ask.  Friend at work likes  the *Fendi Peekaboo*. I know several of you purchased it, what was the verdict?  Did you love it, hate it, return it?

TIA


----------



## jcoop

*sbelle*, oh where are you????  You gotta spill the beans!

*LC*, yes Fendi does get tired of Izzy after awhile.  Fendi has to occasionally "get on" to Izzy for her to leave her alone!  Glad you've got Ms. Much Less Stinko now.  I know the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## jcoop

^^Returned the peekaboo...but only cause I wanted another bag more!  lol  I loved the peekaboo and would def consider another one in the right color....love love love the style.  
Actually the story is that dh bought a Harley.  I said if he was getting a new bike then I was getting a new purse and he said deal!  I got both the brown peekaboo and the chanel brown portobello keeping in mind that I could only keep one.  Dh and ds just loved the porto much more than the peekaboo. So, that was a major deciding factor on keeping the bag.  They never give input on my bags---I never ask them either!  DD and myself loved the peekaboo...and really wish I still had it too.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Thanks J, sounds like it's a winner. 

How is DD? Hope she's feeling well and sounds like she's got great taste in bags like her Mom.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I snooped around last night as I know our new friend *sbelle* has a beauty coming her way and wondered if I could find pix. Either she's not here yet, or I'm not looking in the right places.





jcoop said:


> sbelle, oh where are you???? You gotta spill the beans!







Not here yet!  And as we speak I am packing up some bags that have to be sold to finance this crazy purchase.  

The people at the UPS store think I am a nut.  When you insure packages you have to tell them what is in it.  In the small town I live in, when you tell someone you want to insure a bag for $1,700 (like I did yesterday) they just shake their heads.  You know they talk about me when I leave.  After months of shipping handbags they finally suggested that I open an account for my business.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Ah yes trip--leaving Sunday and will be back the 25th. Finland/Estonia/Paris. So have been saving my bag sale money for the trip.


 
Your trip sounds like so much fun!!  Can't wait to hear the details.  You are so good to be saving your sale money to fund purchases on your trip.  I was trying to do that too for our winter break trip, and you see how well I did.


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ^Not much...waiting for a black half moon WOC..trying to stay busy...this winter is getting LONG lol!!!!


 
Did you get an estimate when you woc might arrive?  If you don't hear anything in a bit, send a reminder email that you are still anxiously awaiting it!!

We have missed all the big snowstorms thus far, but are supposed to get some tonight and tomorrow.  They say 4-7 inches maybe--a dusting .


----------



## jcoop

*sbelle*, I have the same problem when I ship a bag...it is embarrassing to me.  I know when I tell them how much I need to insure it, they are like wtf!  I'm anxiously waiting the arrival so you can spill the beans!

*LC*, now I'm wanting another peekaboo!!!  DD is doing well.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## Longchamp

I know you know this sbelle, but you can go to UPS.com and make out your own label w/ insurance and even email notification for delivery. Then you can go to Staples or UPS store and drop it off and walk away, no questions asked. 

And Woo Hoo I missed *Emmy's *half moon WOC, post pix when it arrives.


----------



## sbelle

^^I knew this, but never thought about doing it.  Duh.  I will definitely think about doing that.


----------



## sbelle

Some of you know this, but I took dd for a college visit last week.  They were having an open house for admitted students who were thinking about a particular major .  They had a wonderful series of programs so you could get to know that area of the school.

Only a tpfer would understand the next part of what I am going to say. During the free food and mingle parts of the programs I was scoping out all the mothers' handbags.  I thought surely I would see a nice handbag besides mine (Chanel baby cabas thanks to a sweet tpfer).  Well, there was only one other designer bag -- a Prada.  And the woman carrying it was dressed to the hilt.  Everything was perfect and expensive.  Her daughter was dressed the same way.  (dd and I had on jeans and sweaters )


----------



## jcoop

*sbelle*, I LOVE this story!  I would have been doing the exact same thing as you.  AND, I would have been dressed like you as well. 

What Prada bag was the lady carrying?


----------



## sbelle

^^I really couldn't tell.   I had to really crane my neck as she was walking by and could only see the logo and black leather.  I don't think I could have been more obvious that I was trying to check it out.  My daughter even said "what are you doing?"


----------



## ryrybaby12

Questions ladies....

So, I purchased this bag today for a STEAL at Barney's:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/id-gwyneth-paltrows-hobo-486177.html

It is the Derek Lam Romina Sac in Dark Grey.....very functional, soft, lambskin and comfy.  

I ALSO bought the Lanvin Amalia Cabas in the Metallic Lame in the dark grey silver....it is like the Happy Sac that Longchamp wanted, and like the Cabas quilted bag that Jill and LC bought....called the Amalia Cabas.  Got both of these bags for 60% off....HOLY MOLY!

http://www.purseblog.com/lanvin/

It is the big chocolote quilted bag in the Happy Partage greyish metallic color (bottom of page).
SO- which do we like???  

FYI....I sent back to LV Mahina....I have decided I am just not a LV girl and like more fun bags....it is beautiful, but to drop $3k on a bag....with 2 little ones....just can't justify it.

Longchamp- need you to respond!  I am also loving Goyard now!!!  UGH!  I want a black on black or white St. Louis....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here is the exact Lanvin I bought....

http://www.womenshandbag.com/conten...lanvin-large-rosa-grommet-sac-girlie-gorgeous

I like it better than the Amalia Cabas tote for some reason...


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--love your new additions!  Nothing like getting a beautiful bag at 60% off !!!


----------



## jcoop

*ryry*, I'm loving the new additions as well!  Especially Lanvin!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey "Sbelle"- I had to figure out what was going on there for a second.  How are you girl?  Got your mail- thank you- and decisions were made due to some of your wonderful insight!

JCOOP- I LOVE the Chevron you bought- are you using it every day?  I love it- so classic, yet vintage, yet-fashion forward!- Izzy is a doll.

Sbelle- what is the new bag for you now?  Any new watches?  I finally got the J12- in black 38mm- next up in Cartier but have to settle down and wait to see ho my year shakes up.


----------



## EMMY

*Ryry* you find the best deals!! Congrats--love the Lanvin! 

*LC* still waiting for the WOC...have NO IDEA when they will be coming in....waaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## jcoop

*Emmy*, I know you are dying for that dang woc to get to you but the wait will be worth it!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Emmy- I live WAY too close to shopping- like literally- went into Barney's during my run....ugh!  AND my SA there is a friend of mine!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Questions ladies....
> 
> So, I purchased this bag today for a STEAL at Barney's:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/id-gwyneth-paltrows-hobo-486177.html
> 
> It is the Derek Lam Romina Sac in Dark Grey.....very functional, soft, lambskin and comfy.
> 
> I ALSO bought the Lanvin Amalia Cabas in the Metallic Lame in the dark grey silver....it is like the Happy Sac that Longchamp wanted, and like the Cabas quilted bag that Jill and LC bought....called the Amalia Cabas. Got both of these bags for 60% off....HOLY MOLY!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/lanvin/
> 
> It is the big chocolote quilted bag in the Happy Partage greyish metallic color (bottom of page).
> SO- which do we like???
> 
> FYI....I sent back to LV Mahina....I have decided I am just not a LV girl and like more fun bags....it is beautiful, but to drop $3k on a bag....with 2 little ones....just can't justify it.
> 
> Longchamp- need you to respond! I am also loving Goyard now!!! UGH! I want a black on black or white St. Louis....


 
Have been in and out, problems at work, weather, etc.

Anywhoo, back to what's important--bags.

LV Mahina not going anywhere so if you change your mind can always get one.

Goyard--I love them but not for everyone. I carry everything in mine and they see a lot of abuse. And believe it or not, my friend tells me the resale is great on them if not too beat up, because not many up for resale.

I have the PM St Louis, in tan handles on black w/ the stripes--you saw that. Picking up a tan handles on black Fidji that is waiting for me in Paris next week and a St. Louis GM. 

I had a silver croisiere, limited color, sold out now. I wish I had purchased the St. Louis instead in silver. Sold it for less than what I paid, but still got a good price.  And I think I might be purchasing a Boeing piece of luggage. 

I would not keep either of the sale bags if I didn't love them. If I loved the bag and was hoping it went on sale--then buy it. If the bag went on sale and that's the first you gave it a look, don't buy it. 

Which style Goyards are you looking at? They look so stupid lying flat in the store. It's not until you get it home and put your stuff in and start carrying that you realize what a great, almost weightless bag it is.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> Some of you know this, but I took dd for a college visit last week. They were having an open house for admitted students who were thinking about a particular major . They had a wonderful series of programs so you could get to know that area of the school.
> 
> Only a tpfer would understand the next part of what I am going to say. During the free food and mingle parts of the programs I was scoping out all the mothers' handbags. I thought surely I would see a nice handbag besides mine (Chanel baby cabas thanks to a sweet tpfer). Well, there was only one other designer bag -- a Prada. And the woman carrying it was dressed to the hilt. Everything was perfect and expensive. Her daughter was dressed the same way. (dd and I had on jeans and sweaters )


 
Ah, is there really anybody on this forum that doesn't check out other ladies bags?? I know I do. Might see something I want!! LOL.

 I'm shocked there weren't more designer bags at the school like dumbfounded surprised.  Did your daughter want to walk away from you, "What are you staring at Mom? Do you have to embarrass me like that?"


----------



## linpaddy

Longchamp said:


> I know you know this sbelle, but you can go to UPS.com and make out your own label w/ insurance and even email notification for delivery. Then you can go to Staples or UPS store and drop it off and walk away, no questions asked.
> 
> And Woo Hoo I missed *Emmy's *half moon WOC, post pix when it arrives.



That's what I do when I sell a bag.  I don't like too much attention from strangers.

What about *Emmy*'s WOC?  Wooh, I totally missed out!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

I haven't been around much here either lately, but this last post hit me - I am ALWAYS looking at everyone else's bag!  I did have a closet full of Bals and now I have only one and I do miss 'em.  So, every time I spot one, I'm staring!  

I've been on a sort of ban, so I can only lurk - HOWEVER, I did get Joanna's email about the 2/1/10 price increase so I went ahead and purchased that fumo gauffre!   
I'll post pics this weekend when I have better light!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Did your daughter want to walk away from you, "What are you staring at Mom? Do you have to embarrass me like that?"


 
She knew immediately what I was doing and was appalled.  She doesn't understand the whole handbag thing.


----------



## EMMY

sbelle said:


> She knew immediately what I was doing and was appalled. She doesn't understand the whole handbag thing.


 

^^Haha this made me laugh out loud...too cute..I can playit in my head like a movie!! I do the same thing....only DH gives me hell!!


----------



## EMMY

jcoop said:


> *Emmy*, I know you are dying for that dang woc to get to you but the wait will be worth it!


 

^ LOL I know!!! I don't needit until summer so I'm really not freaking..yet!  I'll start freaking when it's shipped b/c I won't be able to conatin myself!


----------



## jcoop

Longchamp said:


> I would not keep either of the sale bags if I didn't love them. If I loved the bag and was hoping it went on sale--then buy it. If the bag went on sale and that's the first you gave it a look, don't buy it.


 

^^^^*LC*, that's so true!


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> She knew immediately what I was doing and was appalled. She doesn't understand the whole handbag thing.


 
Speaking of handbag thing,  anything new to share??


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks LC- you are right.  My transmission blew up today- so, it puts everything into perspective again- gotta spend a ton of money to get it fixed, and it only has 62k miles on it!  Yikes.

Yes- I ALWAYS looks at other people's bags, and I am so thankful I don't have a daughter or she would either be just as bad, or think I am NUTS

I think Sbelle has something up her sleeve..............

LC- I am really liking the black on black and the white Goyard....I also like the stripes down the middle....not sure what I would do with white though...or if it is really even practical, but so fresh looking.  I would really use it for travel and to run around with the kids...KWIM?

What I actually really need is a small bag- I have so many "totes"- but I LOVE them.


----------



## Longchamp

I love the white, esp where you live. Navy Blue is their most popular color. I also love the black on black. The goyard is great for kids. I saw a gal that put her stripes on the side--loved it.  

ARGH sorry about your car, hope it's still under warranty.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Nope- learning lesson.  I did not do an extended warranty- so it is like $4k before adding the engine issues.  YIKES!

I wish my Barney's had Goyard!  I like the colors of the strip above.  I want black handles....black on black with black- I am so dull...and maybe something find down the middle...

When is the Paris trip?


----------



## Longchamp

Super sorry about car. .  I know you really need it for work. And I just got over some car trouble too. 

Can you trust auto mechanics?  It always goes like this--"Well we found the problem and you got here just in time.  You need your xyz replaced. I'll have to order the parts and the labor will take all day. You're looking at 1200 plus parts."  What can you say to that?  "Will it come w/ a matching scarf?"  LOL.  

My stripes are down the middle, and kind of wish I had got initials..oh well.  I love the stripes on that bag too. 

Sunday leave for trip, up late now getting ready.  Stopping at Lanvin see some bags coming out that look fun.  

Good luck on your car and keep your chin up!


----------



## EMMY

Shoot *RyRy*!!!! So sorry you have to deal with that....that s*cks! Doesn't seem that the tranny should go at such low miles...I'd be pi**ed!!!!!!

*Longchamp *so excited for you!! Have a great time..How long will you be gone? We'll miss you!!!! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Oh btw my SA contacted me last night..the WOCS are trickling in...keep your fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## jcoop

*ryry*, sorry to hear about the car troubles...man...  

*LC*, we are SO going to miss you!  Have fun for us here and think about us while you are oogling the bags!

*Emmy*, maybe just maybe your woc will be one of the first ones to arrive!

*sbelle*, you ready to share?


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--how frustrating to have that happen with so few miles on the car!! I am so sorry !!

*LC* and *JCoop*--I did get my bag (not Prada) and I love it.  Unfortunately I will not have time to take pictures until tomorrow!  

*LC*--wish we could come along with you!!!

*Emmy*--sounds like you woc is going to be here soon!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> Shoot *RyRy*!!!! So sorry you have to deal with that....that s*cks! Doesn't seem that the tranny should go at such low miles...I'd be pi**ed!!!!!!


 
I forgot, Emmy knows a thing or two about cars, so does DH.  Isn't that awful for her at low mileage?  I thought cars were warranted against that up to 100,000 miles.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Why do you know a thing or two about cars MK??  We just towed it to the dealership, and are asking them to pay for it.  The car is paid off, but it is a 2003, and so I am wondering it if honestly is worth "fixing"- may fix it if they negotiate a good deal, and then sell it in a year or two for something else, which was my plan any way.


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> I forgot, Emmy knows a thing or two about cars, so does DH. Isn't that awful for her at low mileage? I thought cars were warranted against that up to 100,000 miles.


 
   It does seem way to low for a tranny to give but it depends what the original warranty on the transmission was on the car at the time...tranny's are tough to warranty b/c not everyone drives reasonably..I know I DON'T..lol I still drag at every stop light!!!

*RyRy*..my car JUST turned over 100,000 miles----no rust dents/ interior still in BN condition (but I buy my cars new and am as anal w/ them as my handbags--plus no kiddies)...mine is a 2003 Chevy Trailblazer..I was driving down the road last week--w/ my camera to get a pic of 99999 and then 100000..how bad is THAT!!!!! Dying to get a new vehicle but everyone says NO!!!! There's nothing wrong with it and it still looks new...now I'm freaked out though..I keep expecting my tranny to just fall out on the road while I'm driving b/c it's over 100K now....I LOVE not having a car payment though..I paid it off 3 years ago and since then have remodeled both bathrooms..new floors whole house..new washer/dryer ..new siding/windows..and now I'm doing all the interior doors in the house to solid wood..all paid for no loans!!! So that in itself keeps me from test driving the new Cadiallac SRX crossover..**swoon**..I need an SUV typed b/c of the boat..that damn boat dictates everything in my life I swear!!!!


----------



## EMMY

OH and btw DH owns a body shop...so yeah I know a thing or too lol..I work FT all day and then come home to paperwork every night for him..so if I seem wacky sometimes it's all his fault of course lol!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Well- I was really good with this car actually, but transmissions have been an issue for this model- it is an Acura TL.  So, today we took it to the 2nd Acura dealership- they are going to pay half the costs, bus said the belts need to be replaced as well!!  UGH- $700 on top of the transmission.

Of course, they gave me a brand new TL as a loaner- and I really like it, though I too want an SUV with my kids and love the Lexus SUV.....but we have a big car as well.  AND both of our cars are paid off.  Like you, I am renovating my kitchen- just re-painted the outside and parts of the inside of our house, and we too are replacing all of our fixtures!  Smart minds think alike- as we are paying cash as well....hence not getting a Lexus yet

The 2010 Acura TL drives extremely well though!


----------



## jcoop

*sbelle*, where oh where are your pics of your new thing???!!!:wondering


----------



## sbelle

omg, dh has been sick and he is really cramping my style.  I need him to get well and the heck out of the house.  With any luck he will be back at work tomorrow and out of my hair!!


----------



## sbelle

LC should be on her vacation now, right?  Wish we were all with her!


----------



## jcoop

^^^Yes, she left yesterday.  Wouldn't it be fun to be on that trip? 

Hey, my dh has been sick as well.  YUK YUK.  I tried to steer clear of him this weekend. If I get it, I'm going to be mad at him!  lol


----------



## ryrybaby12

You girls are funny...I am the sick one, and I never post pics because my DH and I BOTH work out of the house together.....haha!  So, I have to really sneak around...


----------



## jcoop

oh *ryry*, I'm sorry to hear you are the sick one.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sbelle

dh has had this awful, awful sounding cough.  The kind you just don't want to be in the same room with.  Our dds and I totally did our best to steer clear of him this weekend and he was complaining that no one would watch tv with him!   Even with that he has a knack for being around when I want to get on tpf or take handbag pics. 


*ryry*--hope you are better soon!!


----------



## EMMY

Oh man!!!! Everyone's sick!!! Knock on wood I've been lucky...My DH has had a hard time this winter.....yuck!!! Is any body else's husband a big baby!?!? I wish I could lay around and collect sympathy when I feel like **** lol!!! I just keep asking DH if he wants me to take his temperature so it looks like my life is on hold until he feels good again..just effin shoot me....


----------



## linpaddy

EMMY said:


> Oh man!!!! Everyone's sick!!! Knock on wood I've been lucky...My DH has had a hard time this winter.....yuck!!! Is any body else's husband a big baby!?!? I wish I could lay around and collect sympathy when I feel like **** lol!!! I just keep asking DH if he wants me to take his temperature so it looks like my life is on hold until he feels good again..just effin shoot me....



Sounds like my DH.

When he's sick, the world revolves around him.  He wants lots of attention so my life is on hold. 

When I'm sick, DH still wants a hot meal and a clean house.  In fact, I've lost track as to the countless times that he has asked me "what's for dinner' while I'm lying in bed.


----------



## sbelle

lol--I can totally relate!  When dh is sick he acts like he is 5 years old.  He wants to be taken care of and he is really whiny.  REALLY whiny!  When I am sick they all just ignore me.  If I need something I am on my own!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^^^^^^Wow....we are all alike more than we know!  Same here...my DH wines and mopes- me, well, I am doing it all, and barely breathing!!!  Hence, justification for my 2nd job of course, which is buying bags.


----------



## EMMY

LMAO!!!! Yeah..that's how I justify MOST of my purchases...I feel I DESERVE them after being a jack-of-all-trades and MASTERING them ALL!!! Next time that thermometer is going up his a**...


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^^^HAHAHAHAHAHA:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## jcoop

You girls make me laugh and I LOVE it!!!!!  My dh isn't whiney so I am SO thankful for that!  We all justify our purchases someway and that's okay too!


----------



## bisbee

OMG - I know what you ladies are talking about!  DH had some kind of a virus - caused a high fever (I was a little worried - but it passed) - you would have thought he was dying - I swear, he asked if we should go to the ER!

Granted...when I am sick, he does want to "take care" of me - of course, I just want to be LEFT ALONE. But...the world does stop when he is sick.  It's universal - my first husband was the same way!


----------



## Prada Psycho

bisbee said:


> OMG - I know what you ladies are talking about!  DH had some kind of a virus - caused a high fever (I was a little worried - but it passed) - you would have thought he was dying - I swear, he asked if we should go to the ER!
> 
> Granted...when I am sick, he does want to "take care" of me - of course, I just want to be LEFT ALONE. But...the world does stop when he is sick.  It's universal - my first husband was the same way!




It's a genetic thing called the W chromosome. All men have it.  Women don't. 




*Whiners


----------



## Longchamp

Hey tpf friends, quick check in, will read all the post when I return.  On hold, charter boat cancelled due to weather from Helsinki to Estonia, but had to share something w/ you all. Was on a Icebreaker ship in Arctic Gulf of Bothnia and lo and behold, a gal wearing a Chanel Backpack. Many LV's but hunted this one down to take her pix.







Snow Hotel in Finland. Walls snow, rest ice and music notes carved into the ice. Very kewl.  -25 C when we landed in Kemi Finland. BRRR.






Icebreaker ship and floating in water after ice broken











Miss u guys, see was thinking of you when I saw the Chanel backpack. Off to Paris Friday--let the shopping begin. LOL.

Sorry about small pix, this cutting and pasting w/ a laptop is hard work.


----------



## sbelle

Whoo hoo!  Great pictures LC!!!  Wish we were there too!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^It scares me how much trouble we could get into!! But it would be worth it.


----------



## EMMY

LC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanx so much for thinking of us!! LOVE those pics--did you eat at that ice hotel?!? I've those on the travel channel...OMG...I'd freeze solid as soon as I sat down lol!! Have in Paris....can't wait to see your loot!!! Take care my friend and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   xoxoxo!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> ^^^It scares me how much trouble we could get into!! But it would be worth it.



We would get into so much trouble!!


----------



## linpaddy

Wow, LC, you sure do go to some amazing places!

I wish that I am going to Paris too.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awe....I am so jealous!  How cool all that beautiful snow and the ice!!  Yowza!  Miss you LC....safe travels, and have a great shopping excursion!


----------



## sbelle

I just got back from a trip to NYC.  I popped into Prada on 57th and really did not see a lot that interested me.  Thank goodness!!  

There was a wallet that I really liked that was saffiano leather, but had a pattern that I had never seen before.  But when I opened it up, it looked like the dreaded pleather lining.  I spoke to an SA about it and she swore that it was leather and that I was misinformed.  She called another SA over and the same thing.  They kept saying that it was absolutely leather and that Prada never used pleather--never ever.

I wished that *PP* was with me.


I did see some beautiful Prada croc bags at Bergdorf's but did not even walk over to touch them.  I didn't need the temptation!

When does *LC* come back?


----------



## Longchamp

^^Back tommorrow evening, but very late, won't show up much until late Tuesday--home issues to take care of first

Anywhoo, can't wait to show you guys what I got. If I get caught in customs w/ all my loot, will have to join the French Foreign Legion. LOL.

I went into Prada boutique and checked her out at the Grand Magasins (department stores) and nadda/nothing, x as you noted the red croc tote. 

I saw 5 differenta cabats for sale at the boutiques--not one I wanted, but was shocked they had so many.

But sbelle we are missing several pix from you. I went to H on the Rue FSH and saw your bag in many different colors and leathers. I'm interested in a SO Kelly. I saw one here from reseller who is asking 4000 USD. At FSH it was 2900 E so after you subtract detaxe that comes to 3500 USD.  But nothing in Togo, only evergrain.

Anywhoo, nuff gabbing, watching Canada/USA Hockey on eurosport, Pix Tuesday.  We need to see your stuff too sbelle.  Hope you had fun in NYC!!

And must be more beauties out there from others.


----------



## jcoop

*sbelle*, I've been getting on here DAILY and notta from you still!!!  What's up with that??:wondering  I'm not giving up!  

*LC*, good to hear from you!  Sounds like you've got goodies to show as well.    Talk to ya when ya get home.


----------



## sbelle

We were in NYC from Wednesday until Saturday, so I was doing some power shopping.  

I will work on pictures tomorrow.  Of a couple things.  I am really going to have to sell, sell, sell before my credit card bills start coming in!

*JCoop*--did your maxi ever come in?

Can't wait to see *LC*'s loot!!


----------



## EMMY

Thank GOD we'll fianlly be getting some action here!!!! Glad to hear you both had great trips--and YES!!! Can't wait to see your loot!  sbelle do you sell on ebay? I'm too chicken lol!!! **sigh** Ladies don't delay posting pics of your fab loot!!!


----------



## jcoop

*Emmy*, I believe *sbelle* uses yoogi and others if I'm thinking correct.  That's what I've been doing.  Ebay is just too dang risky anymore.

*Emmy*, how's your weather this morning? Chilly here with wind and clouds.  Expecting snow tomorrow.


----------



## sbelle

*Emmy*--*jcoop* is right, I use Yoogi's Closet a lot.  Depending on what I am selling I also use Ann's Fabulous Finds and Fashionphile.  And lately a friend of mine has been selling things for me on ebay.  Her commission is much less than YC, AFF, or FP.  Of course the wait to sell something is longer because a small seller on ebay doesn't get the kind of exposure that the big online resellers get.

I don't have the stomach or nerves to sell on ebay!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^  Hey SBELLE- where is the loot sister?  LC-miss you!  And JCOOP- how the heck are you?  Emmy- I sell on ebay- and have been successful with selling, but don't like to buy on there.....

Sbelle-did you go to Chloe?  What do y'all think of the Marcie bag in nut?  Also, what do y'all think of the LV Eden Neo bag?

Here are the links- need my girls to tell me I am crazy or right now....why am I buying LV lately??  Not normally a LV girl....something is wrong here...

Here is the Marcie-though I like the nut color...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0FQV

The LV Neo (is it too flashy??)_ I just bought the exact bag that Chinchin has on-wondering if it is worth the $2880 pricetag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...february-2010-purchases-with-us-554137-9.html


----------



## jcoop

Hey *ryry*!
Love the the color of the marcie.  Haven't seen it irl so not for sure.  It didn't just reach out and grab me tho.
The LV Neo was nice!  It did appeal to me.  Is it easy to find/get stuff out of it?  I like the handles and strap...big plus right there.  Got pics?  Just went and looked at more pics of this one...I'm thinking it is a good one.  I know that's a lot of dough for a bag but I'm really digging it!!!!
My .02, for what it's worth.  As great as you look, I KNOW they'd both look good on ya!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^ Hey SBELLE- where is the loot sister? LC-miss you! And JCOOP- how the heck are you? Emmy- I sell on ebay- and have been successful with selling, but don't like to buy on there.....
> 
> Sbelle-did you go to Chloe? What do y'all think of the Marcie bag in nut? Also, what do y'all think of the LV Eden Neo bag?
> 
> Here are the links- need my girls to tell me I am crazy or right now....why am I buying LV lately?? Not normally a LV girl....something is wrong here...
> 
> Here is the Marcie-though I like the nut color...
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0FQV
> 
> The LV Neo (is it too flashy??)_ I just bought the exact bag that Chinchin has on-wondering if it is worth the $2880 pricetag:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...february-2010-purchases-with-us-554137-9.html


 
Hey girlie - I actually tried that Chloe on at Nordies on Saturday and I was so-so on it. I really have not seen a Chloe bag yet that I really have to have. On the LV - remember what happened with your last Louis? You sold it because you felt it was too much. I think you will end up feeling the same way with this one. Post some pics of your new GG Jackie!


----------



## EMMY

jcoop  it's grey again today..the sun hasn't been out in FOREVER..maybe for a minute or two here and there...then it's gone...it would be sooooo nice to see the sun for a few days back to back..it would really help everyone's mood...We're going up to the Bay this weekend (annual Polar Bear Dip--NO--I'm NOT jumping in the water lol!!) It's going to be VERY cold ...DH will have to visit the boat and whine that it's not spring yet...will be drinking HEAVILY..will have to so I don't freeze to death!!!!  And of course--I'm already fretting over which purse to bring!!!


----------



## Carolina59

EMMY said:


> jcoop  it's grey again today..the sun hasn't been out in FOREVER..maybe for a minute or two here and there...then it's gone...it would be sooooo nice to see the sun for a few days back to back..it would really help everyone's mood...We're going up to the Bay this weekend (annual Polar Bear Dip--NO--I'm NOT jumping in the water lol!!) It's going to be VERY cold ...DH will have to visit the boat and whine that it's not spring yet...will be drinking HEAVILY..will have to so I don't freeze to death!!!!  And of course--I'm already fretting over which purse to bring!!!



Lol, Emmy, I'd say water + drinking HEAVILY = waterproof purse!


----------



## jcoop

:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:  ^^^^^


----------



## EMMY

LMAO I know!!!!! Hehe...it's funny how it takes longer to recover as you get older after a drinking fest!! I'll be shot all next week!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> But sbelle we are missing several pix from you.


 


jcoop said:


> *sbelle*, I've been getting on here DAILY and notta from you still!!! What's up with that??:wondering I'm not giving up!


 


ryrybaby12 said:


> ^ Hey SBELLE- where is the loot sister?


 

I know I have been slow getting these pictures up. Seems like I bought this 2-3 months ago! You know the story, I had no intention of buying this bag. I am not even sure how I found it. But a lovely tpfer was selling it on ebay. I loved the messenger style and the look. I haven't had time to use it yet--my big concern is that it will drive me crazy getting in and out of it. When I bought it I thought I'd use it at times when I know that I will not be going in and out of my bag 100 times a day.

One last bit...when I was thinking of buying this bag and wondering how to finance it, the tpfer from whom I bought my Hermes picotin gently inquired whether I might sell it back. She was having seller's remorse. With that inflow of funds I was off to purchase this bag.

Here she is ..... a Hermes jypsiere.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here is the Marcie-though I like the nut color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LV Neo (is it too flashy??)_ I just bought the exact bag that Chinchin has on-wondering if it is worth the $2880 pricetag:


 

*Ryry*--I did see the Chloe Marcie in nut and it is a gorgeous bag irl. I have bought a couple of Chloes over the years and the quality and leather has been outstanding. 


I love the Marcie, but have a couple concerns....
it is a really large bag. Have you tried it on? I am afraid it would look huge on you
The piece that hangs lower than the flap concerns me. I could see that dragging the ground and getting dirty when the bag is put on the ground, or hanging from a chair.
What I do like:

 design-wise--it is a zip top, but there is a pocket under the flap. That's one thing I liked about my YSL scoop bag. The pocket under the flap could come in really handy.
The leather is gorgeous--especially the handle
The look is elegant, yet fun
 
And on the LV Neo--I don't think it is too flashy, but I am not a fan--especially when I see the second picture. For me, there is a lot going on there.


----------



## ryrybaby12

OMG- I LOVE your H bag....don't sell it back...or give it to me....seriously- I will take it off your hands no problem- what is that bag again?  Exactly what I am looking for.....I LOVE that bag Sbelle!!!

Thanks for your insight.  I know if I have having this much trouble deciding on the LV-maybe it is not the bag for me.....hmm...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Whoops-just re-read this...you are keeping it-this is a good thing.


----------



## jcoop

*sbelle*, what a beautiful bag and I LOVE the color!!!  Let us know what you think of it when you carry it.  

Thanks for posting the pic!!!


----------



## Longchamp

*sbelle*, love the Jypsiere, the color and the leather. Please keep it! And thanks for sharing.

*ryrybaby12*, saw the LV in Paris and not a fan either. But it was popular and they sold out in the time I was in the store.   The chloe is a  big bag, but I love the look. There's not much about that bag I don't like.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Longchamp

So I've come in from the cold and my ship has docked.













I saw jewelry frozen in a Snow Hotel


----------



## Longchamp

And felt like I was going in circles..






When bags were on my mind..


----------



## sbelle

^^More, more, more!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Now don't think I've cracked up..






When you see all my purchases, as I sold a ton of bags and some are still up for sale.


----------



## Longchamp

I went to Lanvin first, was looking for a specific bag. "Oh we sold the only 3 we have."  Do you think Barney's will be getting it I asked.  "No, we sold the only ones there were."

Ah cmon, I thought you only made 3!!  Well bag not to be, but not all lost, found a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## sbelle

This is fun!!  Thumbs up on the sunglasses!


----------



## jcoop

YES!!!!  Love it----am ready any minute to actually see them!  Curious as to what the Tod bag is....come on *LC*!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Then on to my namesake. All of Paris a buzz (Longchamp is the most popular  bag in the city) w/ the new line featuring Kate Moss. I wanted to like something in the line, but didn't.  Not to worry again, was there w/ a purpose.

Was after an umbrella and one of the new color Pliage carry on Totes. There is a zipper at the bottom to enlarge the bag.  







And am a big fan of Jeremy Scott Canvas bags, yes have a couple of them already. But I use them a lot.  This one is kind of crazy and fun.


----------



## jcoop




----------



## Longchamp

At the end of the journey on this street, stop at Goyard. Now this first bag doesn't count as it was ordered via email and already paid for.  











And while there I wanted a GM St. Louis.  I had white on my mind, but decided wasn't a wise choice for me in Cleveland.   So I see everybody w/ the black and red and blue. So I thought go for orange, green or yellow.... and orange it was.  To show the size, the fidji is inside the GM St. Louis


----------



## sbelle

Love the Jeremy Scott bag!!!!

I can't keep up!  Love the St Louis bag! I looked at Goyard in NY, but didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Longchamp

Now, I'm looking for a cross body bag, something I can use everyday, not fancy.  Wait, I find myself in the Givenchy store, just about ready to walk out...wander over to the men's section and find it.  Not a cross body, but better...a plain backpack. Simple/unisex and fits the bill.


----------



## jcoop

I'm loving the JS bag *and* this backpack!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Then I walk into Hermes, was looking for a SO Kelly, but didn't have what I wanted. No problem, I'll look around.  Okay I need a scarf, new style for them. Not a square or shawl, but long and can wrap it much easier.  And might as well go for the H screaming out at you.  LOL.











And then Ms. Droid needs a holder I decided.  The green felt is mine and bought the leather for my sister.  They were designed to hold playing cards, but thought they would be great for a phone/blackberry.


----------



## Longchamp

Now wander over to the department stores, can get a good look at all the bags and designers in one spot.  *sbelle* has me hooked on the VIP bag inserts.

Purchased  two, the large and the medium


----------



## Longchamp

While I'm at the department stores, am there to check out Celine, as I know there is large selection here.  And there she is staring me in the face. Well actually not..someone was trying her on, and I overheard the SA say,  derniere (last one), and decide I'm going to have to become the rude American.  LOL.

I try not to look like I want the  bag, even though perspiration is rolling down my forehead, and then she sets the bag down.  She's mine now.






She's big and beautiful,  reminds me of an old train bag.  She's that big, could use her for that.


----------



## Longchamp

okay, leave the  department stores, grab a water and Chevre Chaud baguette and keep on going.  There is work left to be done.  Off to Salvatore Ferragamo.  Have always loved this bag, and was less  for me than in USA.  Will have to be super careful w/ the color.


----------



## jcoop

^^^Oh, I likey!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Then I saw her... up on a shelf, just winking at me.  I could hear my mother in her 80's saying...Oh I love it.  it's an old lady's bag. LOL.  But I knew I had to have her, she was beautiful.


----------



## sbelle

It's like Christmas!!  This is the best fun!


LOVE


----------



## Longchamp

Okay, now worry starts to set in, have to get all this back and not get caught in customs. I already bought a bunch of souvenirs in Finland for myself and family....Ah I have room for one more bag.  

I checked out Chanel--nadda, nothing caught my eye.  Nothing at Prada, sorry to report. But off to Tod's.  Many bags there I loved, but left w/ this beauty, and I hear she has a twin sister in the Prada forum.


----------



## sbelle

omg--that Todd's bag is tdf!!!


----------



## jcoop

This Tod is my very fav!!!!    I  this one!  Looked at either this one or the sister...but not irl...just talking to the Tod sa over the phone about it.  Tell me all about this one, LC.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ LOL, great minds think alike and we didn't know the other one was looking at it. Hey we might have purchased them on the same day.  How funny is that?


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> This Tod is my very fav!!!!  I  this one! Looked at either this one or the sister...but not irl...just talking to the Tod sa over the phone about it. Tell me all about this one, LC.


 
D Bag bauletto.  Comes in two sizes. This is the smaller of the two. They had large in what I would call worn saddle brown that I LOVED. Almost bought them both and should have...she told me USA not getting the brown. 

The website has all the styles up, but not the color of the brown I saw.

http://www.tods.com/home.html?region=eu&lang=us&area=1


----------



## Longchamp

Off to watch the Olympics now, will catch up w/ you guys later. Thanks for the sweet comments jcoop and sbelle, was fun!!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for sharing all your goodies with us!  

It made what I was doing more bearable.  I am taking my computer to be worked on tomorrow and I am deleting files and sending stored emails to aan extra email address just to ensure that "enquiring minds" don't find anything interesting on my pc!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

OMG LC- all pics are amazing...and your bags....sigh!  Okay- so me, you and JCOOP are all looking at this Tod's bag....WTF???  Smart minds think alike,  I just got a ton of pics from the LV boutique....I also like the vachetta color...

LOVE the orange Goyard, and actually LOVE everything.  You are TROUBLE in Paris  Lovely pics, and we missed you friend!

I took the LV back today- not the right bag for me.  

Actually literally deciding between this Tod's and Chloe, and ACTUALLY there is a beautiful Prada Cervo in Talco that I want (I know....bad color...but love it).

We need a modeling pic of this Tod's and that beautiful Goyard...


----------



## sbelle

ok...I wasn't going to admit this because I really have gone overboard the last month.  When I was in NYC I got the same Todds that LC just got.  Mine is a large.

I can't post pictures right now because my pc went to the pc doctor this morning. I am still having trouble from the virus from that tpf mess.  Buyt that's another story.....

For me, the Todd's is such a sophisticated, classic look.  I've gotten several bags along this lines (my python NG and H bolide), but I convinced myself that the Todds interpretation is really special!!


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks *ryrybaby12*,  let us know what you decide.  I am down to 2 Chanels and I think soon one, think will sell everything x my black large Lamb Kelly. 

I like the Chloe, think would be more user friendly for you w/ kids.  The color of the Tod's will need some special care. 

*sbelle* I played w/ the large but had just bought the Celine, so decided to go a little smaller.  I wish I could show you the saddle brown--OMG, I'm still thinking about it, it was lovely.   What do you think of the Celine--too long??  It's honestly not like a bottomless pit as it appears, but it is TTTAAAALLL.


----------



## EMMY

Oh just SHOOT me!!!!!! Can't see ANY of LC's pics..have tow ait to get home....I'm at work and can't see all the pics during the day..Oh I'm in deep depression......


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Hey MC, how you girl?  Have fun on your getaway, or was that this past w/e?  

I checked out Prada at 2 boutiques and department stores and nothing there caught my eye.  I see you sold your tessuto gaufre---hey, how weird is that?  I think most of us did. Wonder why that happened.


----------



## Longchamp

Haven't seen our mod lately, *Beach Bum*, but just read where NJ to get 15 inches of snow.  Let us know how you're making it out over there..that's all you guys need is more snow.


----------



## Longchamp

One more silly post, I just got an IM wondering my age---like in my 60's because I mentioned my other in her 80's 

No, was an "Oops baby", Mom was in her 40's when she had me. LOL.

While on topic of age, another thing I bought in Paris, very hard to find in states is Makeup by TERRY.  Just love their anti age tinted foundation. I know most of that is bunk, but this is great stuff, best applied w/ brush and the lightest color is great for everyone.
 Can find some of their products at Barney's and Sephora. 
http://www.kissandmakeup.tv/2009/01/by_terry_launch.html


----------



## jcoop

Like?





in the tan color???

girlies....i am getting both (grey and tan) on consignment...will decide from there


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--I debated between the tan and grey--love them both.  I also debated about the bag in the back.  Love that style too.  And that brown color is wonderful.  LC is that the brown you saw in Europe?

Also, I have been using the bag today and have no issues getting in and out.  I saw in the Todd's forum that someone had reported issues with that.  I can tell you that with the large there are no issues.  The bag opens wide.

Can't wait to see which one you like!



Oh, I have to mention what a beautiful picture that is.  It makes me want to buy the bag and I have it already.


----------



## jcoop

I like both colors from the pics I've seen.  She says the grey is a bit different grey and I like that---that it might be a bit more unique in color than the tan.  I'm thinking I'm drawn more to the grey one but will see when they actually get here.  

*Sbelle*, does the tan have any grey in it???  Which color is the most practical?  I have this practical bone in my body!  lol


----------



## Longchamp

I like them both too, can't wait to see what you decide. 

*sbelle* about the brown---very close, might be it.


----------



## tulip618

haven't been here for a while, and boy was longchamp busy shopping!!! Great haul!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LC- I meant to tell you that I sold ALL my Chanel....it is gone.  I just want not really into carrying them anymore.  If I ever get another one, it would be the Maxi or just a normal flap, but there are so many other bags I like now!

Do any of you all wear 3.1 Philip Lim??


----------



## jcoop




----------



## sbelle

^^I could go either way--tan or grey!  Something about the grey drew me in, but I think the tan is really pretty too!  They are both a bit light colored so I think both need some care.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Do any of you all wear 3.1 Philip Lim??


 
Not yet, but there is always time....


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> LC- I meant to tell you that I sold ALL my Chanel....it is gone. I just want not really into carrying them anymore. If I ever get another one, it would be the Maxi or just a normal flap, but there are so many other bags I like now!
> 
> Do any of you all wear 3.1 Philip Lim??


 
Yes I'm so over Chanel, have one last bag to sell, think I'm going to do that myself.  My last Chanel w/ my consignor sold.  Wow you sold them all, I'm shocked, you must be rolling in purse money.  



sbelle said:


> Not yet, but there is always time....


 
 Would I be spilling the beans if I mentioned that I'm sure jcoop and ryrybaby12 would love to see your new beauty? It's a one of a kind.   You are on a bag ban, but if I could entice you.  I'm going to search high and low for your Tod's in the brown I saw in Paris.


----------



## jcoop

*LC*, they had this D styling bag in a cognac color but had a bit of a shiney finish to it and the leather was stiffer---she said more luggage like.  Wonder if this is the color you saw in Paris????


----------



## jcoop

I WANT TO SEE THE NEW BEAUTY, *SBELLE*!:wondering


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> *LC*, they had this D styling bag in a cognac color but had a bit of a shiney finish to it and the leather was stiffer---she said more luggage like. Wonder if this is the color you saw in Paris????


 
It was luggage like, I said it looked like a saddle, but I don't remember a shine to it.  Who has that color, do you remember?  It looked like a great work horse of a bag!!!  

Must get it.


----------



## Beach Bum

Longchamp said:


> Haven't seen our mod lately, *Beach Bum*, but just read where NJ to get 15 inches of snow.  Let us know how you're making it out over there..that's all you guys need is more snow.





HEHE!!!

Im here....sick as a dog,on prednisone...grrrr!
This snow...SUCKS!
I leave next sunday for COSTA RICA...better b NO SNOW THAT DAY...or I SWEAR I'LL WALK THERE...hahaha

Just catching up on this thread!!!!!!LOVE your new travel goodies!!


----------



## jcoop

^^^I actually have one on hold!!!  Tod's in Dallas has one that I know of.  Don't know if they have more than one but am sure they could get you one.  Will pm u her #.


----------



## Longchamp

Beach Bum said:


> HEHE!!!
> 
> Im here....sick as a dog,on prednisone...grrrr!
> This snow...SUCKS!
> I leave next sunday for COSTA RICA...better b NO SNOW THAT DAY...or I SWEAR I'LL WALK THERE...hahaha
> 
> Just catching up on this thread!!!!!!LOVE your new travel goodies!!


 
Thanks, had fun.  But geesh, you will get better, COSTA RICA is going to be here before you know it.  Do you fly out of Philly?  That might be a slight problem, but snow is suppose to be over by Saturday, so you should be okay. HMMM, could u zipline to Costa Rica???? LOL.

It's a mess here now, we already got 4 inches today, blowing, and 6 more to come.

Also meant to say, Have fun on your trip and early "HAPPY BIRTHDAY"


----------



## Longchamp

tulip618 said:


> haven't been here for a while, and boy was longchamp busy shopping!!! Great haul!!!


 
Yes my friend, where have you been?  Buying H goodies? You need to share some of your new finds w/ us, you know we would love to see them.

Keep in touch!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> LC- I meant to tell you that I sold ALL my Chanel....it is gone. I just want not really into carrying them anymore. If I ever get another one, it would be the Maxi or just a normal flap, but there are so many other bags I like now!
> 
> Do any of you all wear 3.1 Philip Lim??


 
OMG are you KIDDING me?!?!? Didn't you just get the bronze cabas? Oh man I would have KILLED for that bag!!! Eeek..I can't sell my Chanel..I only have 3 but they are my favs!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Oh an LC I LOVE your stuff!! You're taste is really developing!!! I can see why you bought what you did..so lovely AND functional!! Congrats my friend...you deserve!!! Thanx for the pics too....


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> OMG are you KIDDING me?!?!? Didn't you just get the bronze cabas? Oh man I would have KILLED for that bag!!l!!



Emmy--I'm with you-- she was crazy to sell it!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Would I be spilling the beans if I mentioned that I'm sure jcoop and ryrybaby12 would love to see your new beauty? It's a one of a kind.



I think I outed myself in your Tod's thread.  Some people can't keep a secret.  I am going to take better pictures of it tomorrow!

  Don't think we are going anywhere--about 8 inches of snow so far and they are calling for 8-10 more.  This will be our first big snow this winter.  Now don't get me wrong, it has snowed lots of days -it probably snows 3-4 days a week at my house.  But many times it just flurries all day long.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> I think I outed myself in your Tod's thread. Some people can't keep a secret. I am going to take better pictures of it tomorrow!


 
Secret???  I wasn't talking the Tod's.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Secret??? I wasn't talking the Tod's.


 
lol--that's where my mind went because when I first got the Tod's I wasn't going to fess up.  I thought I'd just keep this little secret to myself.  Y'all think I am crazy as it is!  Then I saw your beautiful Tod's and I couldn't resist blurting out my purchase too!   So my secret lasted about 1/2 a day!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Secret??? I wasn't talking the Tod's.


 

So Longchamp is right. I do have something more you'd be interested in. I've told the story elsewhere, but so you don't have to jump threads, let me give you the condensed version here.

I went to NYC with the family last week. It is always dangerous for me because I am around real stores! (Where I live we have nothing unless you drive about 4 hours) DH is always sweet to let me have a day to shop on my own while he takes the kids around.

So, I decided to go into the Bottega Veneta store. I've never actually been inside one, and they carry things that NM, Saks, etc don't carry. There was one bag I wanted to see since another tpfer had just posted hers and it looked so like me. That's all I really wanted to see.

The SA gave me a glass of water. Looking back, I suspect it was spiked with something as I fell into a sort of trance when she brought this bag out...


----------



## Longchamp

OMG, there she is in full splendor for us to enjoy.   Yes I agree she spiked your water w/ something, but whatever it was good.

I'm in love, ---ths size, the colors, just everything.  It is super special and SPECTACULAR, it deserves its own Olympic Gold Medal.

Hmm, I just noticed she has her own special "Chair for a Queen", which she so rightly deserves.  

I hope no one that is sane reads our posts, they'll think


----------



## jcoop

WOW!!!^^^^^  
*sbelle*, that looks awesome!  Wish I would touch it and put it on!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LOVE THAT BAG!  I have a Bottega 5 minutes away and saw this bag-such a great color and fun too!

Hey- so, my SA at Tod's in Vegas sent me this bag-called the Shade- VERY COOL looking, and wondering if anyone has seen it....??  Love this Python color, and I am not an exotic fan- but they also have it in that Vachetta color.  She said this is another "hot"bag right now.....hmm....

Also- did anyone see the Bauletto in the orange?  She told me that I need to mix my collection up and get some color in it with a bag....

We all obviously have the same taste, as she has been sending me these bags now for a week, so when you got this bag L-I almost DIED.  Then, sbelle chimes in, and I crack up even more....then the icing was jcoop!  Where is Emmy?  Emmy- are you liking these bags or what?

Yes, I sold my Cabas in Bronze- it just was not for me - and I sold it to a lovely TPF pal

I actually did not like the way the Cabas hung on me for some reason.....I know- everyone loves that bag....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here are pics of the Tod's bag that my SA sent me....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Then I got this bag on the back of my mind....still have a love for Prada.  This bag I tried on in talco- and it is goregous on....especially as a messenger...


----------



## Longchamp

Saw the Shade, but there were others I like so much more.  Did she tell you those sides can "pop out" and change the shape of the bag?    

I like the orange, but you have to love it.  

I sold my Cabas too  sista, for exact same reason.


----------



## Longchamp

I love the style of the Prada, but maybe it's the pix, not fond of the color. In another color, would LOVE.


----------



## jcoop

*ryry*, I got the shade but returned it.  I got it in the tan.  Beautiful color but I was not crazy about the style of the bag.  The D style bauletto is much much more my style.  I know some people like the orange but when it came down to it I probably wouldn't carry it that much.  Cannot believe you sold your camera bag, girl!!!!  
Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Saw the Shade, but there were others I like so much more.  Did she tell you those sides can "pop out" and change the shape of the bag?
> 
> I like the orange, but you have to love it.
> 
> I sold my Cabas too  sista, for exact same reason.


Wonder if we have the same body frame??  I really like that Bauletto bag...when is someone going to model it -JCOOP???  OR LONGCHAMP OR SBELLE?  Yes- I am yelling  Don't you hate that?  Haha.


----------



## jcoop

LOL!  I might get a chance to take modeling pic this afternoon.  Then I'm headed out of town for the weekend--my Dad turned 76 today so my ds and I are headed to see family and a quick lake trip to see if the heater was left on.   

I sent the tan one back and they are sending the cognac one for me to take a looksee.  The tan one was beautiful but decided I preferred the grey one a bit more.


----------



## jcoop

a shot with using the shoulder strap


----------



## sbelle

Yea!!  Thanks for posting *jcoop*!


----------



## jcoop

Thanks-it was just a quick shot before leaving.


----------



## ryrybaby12

LOVE your boots cute thing you!  Okay...like the bag, but not a fan of the handles sticking up when worn cross body...KWIM?


----------



## jcoop

I do know what you mean. My chanel cerf totes are the same. Not a prob for me but some people don't care for that. 
Thanks for the boot compliment!


----------



## tulip618

Longchamp said:


> Yes my friend, where have you been?  Buying H goodies? You need to share some of your new finds w/ us, you know we would love to see them.
> 
> Keep in touch!



Hi Longchamp!! I totally miss this chat thread!! So glad to hear you had a great vacation!!! 

I haven't been too busy shopping although I did get a H lindy end of last year (I posted in my showcase thread)! You know how expensive H items are so I had to buy less and sell some of my collection! I am planning for my next move to prada though, Just emailed Joanna!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Wowzee, I just checked out your blog. I've  never seen that color combo of a Lindy, It's gorgeous. Was that an SO?  

Also did you do your phone crystals  yourself?  You did a great job, could probably make a living doing that!!

Thanks for pointing me to the update.  Share the Prada when she arrives. Have fun.


----------



## Longchamp

Hey *beach Bum*, w/ the earthquake in Chile, does that affect your trip to Costa Rica? I would imagine they are still flying in to Costa Rica or Nicaragua but wasn't sure.

keep us posted.


----------



## Beach Bum

^They were on a watch in CR...but it seems ok now...!Thanks 4 asking!

Still sick too....gotta be all better by weekend...grrrr!On nebs,predisone,gotta get a chest Xray tomorrow...blah!


----------



## Longchamp

I thought you were leaving yesterday, not this Sunday , so that's better  for everything---you and Mother Nature to get better.


----------



## tulip618

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Wowzee, I just checked out your blog. I've never seen that color combo of a Lindy, It's gorgeous. Was that an SO?
> 
> Also did you do your phone crystals yourself? You did a great job, could probably make a living doing that!!
> 
> Thanks for pointing me to the update. Share the Prada when she arrives. Have fun.


 
Thanks for checking out my collection! It needs some updates already!! The lindy I got was gently pre-loved and I couldn't be happier. I don't think it's an SO though. 

I like to crystalize my phones and accessories as a hobby. It hurts my eys after a while! if I make this my full time job I will be blind!!! LOL~~

**HINT**All I can say the suprise will be blue!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Jcoop you are one hot mama...

BB so sorry you're sick again..that prednisone is like speed to me...try to get some rest.!


----------



## EMMY

Man I am in a coma from all these bags.....just gorgeous--all of them! This is going to be a two-day recovery for me lol...DH & I went to the Bay this weekend and partied like rockstars......we soooooooooooo needed to get away and it was the best time I've had in a while...my liver....eek....


----------



## jcoop

^^^^rest up that liver, Emmy!!!!  Glad you had fun!

*LC*, is this the color you saw in Paris?  This is the cognac colored bag with a bit of a sheen to it along with the matte grey.  Both are unstuffed.  Cognac a bit stiffer leather.
Thoughts????


----------



## sbelle

tulip618 said:


> The lindy I got was gently pre-loved and I couldn't be happier. I don't think it's an SO though.


 
I love your Lindy too!  I've thought about getting one also, but I've got to figure out how to pay for what I've got!!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ......we soooooooooooo needed to get away


 
I totally understand--winter just drags on and on and on and on


----------



## sbelle

jcoop--

Which one do you like the best?  I love the cognac color !


----------



## Beach Bum

^That cognac color is STUNNING!

good news....it warmed up to like 50 degrees today...and my asthma is WAYYYYYYY better!SOOO happy!


----------



## Longchamp

Cognac, I don't remember it having a sheen, but I see what you mean.  That must be it, because doesn't it remind you of a saddle? Well, worn saddle color. I see how stiff your bag is and don't remember the texture like that in Paris. 

You almost get two different looks w/ the same style bag. The cognac screams more everyday bag, do with me what you want.  The grey squeals out, "Oh I'm fragile, please be careful w/ me."


----------



## Longchamp

tulip618 said:


> The lindy I got was gently pre-loved and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I like to crystalize my phones and accessories as a hobby. It hurts my eys after a while! if I make this my full time job I will be blind!!! LOL~~
> 
> **HINT**All I can say the suprise will be blue!!!!


 
Lindy looked in perfect shape, beautiful.  We can't have you blind, need to see the bags.  Woo Hoo, can't wait to see the blue Prada, bet it's gorgeous.



EMMY said:


> Man I am in a coma from all these bags.....just gorgeous--all of them! This is going to be a two-day recovery for me lol...DH & I went to the Bay this weekend and partied like rockstars......we soooooooooooo needed to get away and it was the best time I've had in a while...my liver....eek....


 
Hey MC, Glad you had fun and you deserve it. You need to take me sometime.



Beach Bum said:


> ^That cognac color is STUNNING!
> 
> good news....it warmed up to like 50 degrees today...and my asthma is WAYYYYYYY better!SOOO happy!


 
Glad you're feeling better. It wasn't 50 here, but for you...or are you high from the prednisone. LOL.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Definately speeding on prednisone...LOL.haha.At least ill get alot done!!!HEEHEE!


----------



## ryrybaby12

WOW!  Loving the Cognac jcoop...


----------



## tulip618

sbelle said:


> I love your Lindy too!  I've thought about getting one also, but I've got to figure out how to pay for what I've got!!



Thank you!! Aren't we all have the same problems!!!


----------



## EMMY

Beach Bum said:


> ^Definately speeding on prednisone...LOL.haha.At least ill get alot done!!!HEEHEE!


 
..Glad you're feeling better Jill..yeah I was on that last summer for a week and I washed the siding of our house w/ a brush and bucket of suds..

BTW anybody liking the spring line of Prada? I keep getting pics from Joanne and I must say I am not impressed at all.....oh yeah and STILL waiting for the 1/2 moon WOC...at aleast I have THAT to look forward too!!!


----------



## jcoop

Okay girls...the grey is beautiful irl...as *sbelle* and *LC* know.  It really is---this pic does not do it justice!  The cognac color is beautiful as well.  It is a bit harder getting in and out due to stiffness and one of the bottom corners shows signs of wear!  Like...ALL the color is gone.  

*Jill*, SO glad to hear your asthma is better!  Your trip is on for sure!!! 

*Emmy*, nothing from Prada spring is getting my attention.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Okay girls...the grey is beautiful irl...as *sbelle* and *LC* know. It really is---this pic does not do it justice! The cognac color is beautiful as well. It is a bit harder getting in and out due to stiffness and one of the bottom corners shows signs of wear! Like...ALL the color is gone.
> 
> .


 
Yes sheen like that means there is an "application" and will be sensitive to color wear.  I know the bag in Paris did not have that, would have noticed it right away and steered away from it.

I think I told sbelle when I returned the SA there told me that the color I saw would not be available in US.


----------



## jcoop

*LC*, do you think with the lmb treatment on the grey that it will be hard to keep it clean?


----------



## Longchamp

No I'm not worried, if you get the cleanser it will clean any dirt and the apply the pro treatment.  I just love the bag, so going to make it work and be careful.  That being said, I'm getting leary about my light colored Ferragamo!!


----------



## jcoop

Ok, will order the cleanser now.  

The grey's a keeper, girlies!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Whoo hoo--go grey!  At least you , *LC*, and I are all in it together!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Bag twins and a little sister .


----------



## kissd56

Anybody seen this amazing little film by Prada? I love it!

http://www.prada.com/womenSS10video


----------



## EMMY

^ I couldn't get that to load..I'll have to try again...

FINALLY I got an email that the WOC is in....I'll keep everybody posted!!!!


----------



## sbelle

^

Whoo hoo!  Can't wait for you to get it!!


----------



## EMMY

I know me TOO!!! I have specifics I need to carry though...so keeping my fingers crossed this will work for me..!!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Love that..specifics... guess that's why we are purseologists.  . 

Which color did you get? I read somewhere on this forum that Beach Bum got the red half moon, is that the one you are looking for?


----------



## EMMY

I am getting the black..BB ordered this in brick....I should have a trracking number today!!


----------



## tulip618

any pics??? pretty please!!


----------



## Beach Bum

BYE ALL!Im off to COsta Rica!WOOHOO!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awe...awesome BB!  I hope you have a great time....be safe pal!


----------



## EMMY

Can't wait till u get back Jill!!! Have a GREAT time!!!!

No WOC yet...It was shipped but I don't know when she will get here....Don't worry--I will post pics whether I keep her or not...(I suspect she won't be going back though!)..We'll see..!


----------



## sbelle

Did everyone have a good weekend?

We went to a family birthday party  4 hours away.  It was fun, but I am glad to be home.

I've sold a couple Chanels and have some money coming in to pay for some of my insane purchases!!


----------



## Wee

Hi there 
I need help. Someone is selling ms a BN1336 for Singapore dollars 2000.
She mention she got the bag from Europe.What you guy and gal thing?
What should I look out for if I want to proof it is the real thing I am getting.

Can someone help ms


----------



## jcoop

*Wee*, post pic and details on authenticate this.  You should get some feedback there.

*sbelle*, glad you enjoyed the birthday party!  I had a nice weekend too.  I sold one of my Chanels too for the new one that I'm expecting today!   Still carrying Miss Matte Grey and totally loving her.


----------



## Wee

Thanks Jcoop.

Maybe I should do that.


----------



## jcoop

*sbelle*, did you get your pc back?


----------



## sbelle

Jcoop--I did and she has been fixed!  We are actually going to give it to my younger daughter and just got me an Imac.  I am nervous about switching--there is some truth to the saying "you can't teach an old dog new tricks".

We got it on Thursday and I haven't opened the box yet.  I think maybe tomorrow......


----------



## Longchamp

Oh I want an I Mac so much. I think they're great, I use one at work, they're the best.

BIL works for microsoft....so I stick w/ a PC. It won't take you long to get the hang of it, but I know what you mean about old dogs. 

Woo Hoo, on the bag sales *sbelle and jcoop*.  Hey and looks like *J* owes us some pix soon of a new bag.  

Now's the time to buy LC Pliage bags if anybody wants one.  25% off at Magnums w/ Code FF25


----------



## Wee

Hi  there,

Need help again.
Can anyone tell me, if someone were to buy Prada bags in Europe from local outlet and not boutique. Will they get a chop in the authenticity card.Does they sell real stuffs,beside the boutique?

Hope some can help me.

Thanks


----------



## Wee

I have already ask her for some photos of the bags in different views and inter lining too.

Just can't believe that the BN1366 going just for Singapore dollars 2000.

A bit worry


----------



## jas_ger82

Hi Ladies,

Happen to browse through a webbie and get to know that there's this webby who claimed that their bags are 100% authentic. But I really wonder if this is so. I need help and expertise from experts like you to share with me if it is so.

Website: http://www.modaqueen.com/

Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


----------



## sbelle

jas_ger82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Happen to browse through a webbie and get to know that there's this webby who claimed that their bags are 100% authentic. But I really wonder if this is so. I need help and expertise from experts like you to share with me if it is so.
> 
> Website: http://www.modaqueen.com/
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


 
I am not familiar with the site, but would recommend that you post your question in the "Authenticate This Prada" thread and no doubt the experts there will have an opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## EMMY

^ That site is fake I bielieve.....I remember reading something about that here....but I'm sure someone else will be along to confirm...


----------



## sbelle

^I think so too Emmy, but my memory isn't so good.  I also think I remember PP saying that almost any site that has "moda" in its name is fake.  But then I started to wonder if I had just dreamed that!


----------



## jcoop

*LC*, I ordered a couple of LC bags yesterday...but not from Magnums.  
I got the bag I've wanted a long time----black caviar maxi w/GOLD hw.  I had the one with silver in the washed caviar and sold it since I knew this baby was coming my way.  
I will post a modeling pic...hopefully this afternoon. 

*sbelle*, let us know about your i mac.  I've never had one so don't know a thing about them.  

*Emmy*, have you received your woc? I carried mine on Sunday and thought about you.


----------



## Longchamp

jas_ger82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Happen to browse through a webbie and get to know that there's this webby who claimed that their bags are 100% authentic. But I really wonder if this is so. I need help and expertise from experts like you to share with me if it is so.
> 
> Website: http://www.modaqueen.com/
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


 

Yes fake website. Please don't purchase anything here.


----------



## Longchamp

Wee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Need help again.
> Can anyone tell me, if someone were to buy Prada bags in Europe from local outlet and not boutique. Will they get a chop in the authenticity card.Does they sell real stuffs,beside the boutique?
> 
> Hope some can help me.
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi Wee    EU has department stores that sell new and resale shops that sell used authentic designer accessories. If you have a bag in question, please post your pix and questions in the "authenticate this Prada" thread.



Wee said:


> I have already ask her for some photos of the bags in different views and inter lining too.
> 
> Just can't believe that the BN1366 going just for Singapore dollars 2000.
> 
> A bit worry


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-532093-103.html


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> *LC*,
> I got the bag I've wanted a long time----black caviar maxi w/GOLD hw. I had the one with silver in the washed caviar and sold it since I knew this baby was coming my way.
> I will post a modeling pic...hopefully this afternoon.
> 
> .


----------



## sbelle

*jcoop*--I am so happy you got your maxi with ghw!  You've been waiting for awhile.

*ryry* --where are you these days?  Too much work?

*LC*--how's the weather out your way?  We've had mid 50's for 2 days and I still have snow in my yard!


----------



## Longchamp

Yes J, you do owe us some pix. Did you keep the chevron patent Maxi?  I liked the look of that bag.

And A, what happened w/ the Chloe? Did you get her, keep her?? Enquiring minds want to know.  You still looking at Goyards?  The reference section of the Goyard forum has lots of pix.

Sbelle,  Yes today was the first day that the grass/ground has really peeked through in some areas.  Hate this time of the year, because of the dog--messy, muddy.  But there's a dogwash not far from me and it's great. You walk her up into a big tub, hook her in and use a hand held shower head --first w/ shampoo water, then rinse her off, dry her off and you're done.   She hates when I put her mascara on when she's dry.  

Needless to say she's not a big fan. 

And Bagladee has just fallen off the radar. . 

Emmy owes us pix too of a WOC.


----------



## jcoop

*LC*, I didn't keep the chevron.  I did love it so much but couldn't justify having the maxi and the chevron and both so much $$$---NOW if it would have had gold hw---I would have HAD to keep both!!!  Sorry, but didn't take any pics last night.  Hopefully today!  It does make me want another caviar maxi. :weird:

Yes, *ryry*, tell us what you decided on. 

*sbelle*, maybe that snow will melt soon.  We are having yucky winds and blowing dirt/sand.  Typical for this time of year.

*Bagladee*, we do miss you---hope you are out working in your yard! 

*Emmy*, got pics?


----------



## EMMY

Arggggghhh!!!! No WOC yet=no pics.....it's on her way...due here on Friday....**sigh**  THis is the longest I've ever waited for a d*mn bag I swear...better be a keeper!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Now it's in Ohio........


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Do you want me to stop and pick it up and drive it up to you??


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> Now it's in Ohio........


 
So close and yet so far away....


----------



## Bagladee

Oh - I'm still around and check in every once in a while to see what is going on with you all. I have been really good. Nordstrom is doing triple points next week and so am getting a turquoise Jimmy Choo Riki.  I have been drooling over it for a couple months and it is such a hot color for spring/summer. Now as I promised DH, I have to decide which bags to sell to finance it. Ryry has convinced me to give evelbay a shot so will let you know how it goes.


----------



## sbelle

*bagladee*--thanks for stopping in!  We miss you!Would love to see pictures your riki when you get it!!!


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Do you want me to stop and pick it up and drive it up to you??


 

LMAO YES girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Bagladee said:


> Oh - I'm still around and check in every once in a while to see what is going on with you all. I have been really good. Nordstrom is doing triple points next week and so am getting a turquoise Jimmy Choo Riki. I have been drooling over it for a couple months and it is such a hot color for spring/summer. Now as I promised DH, I have to decide which bags to sell to finance it. Ryry has convinced me to give evelbay a shot so will let you know how it goes.


 
Oh man I wish you could sell your bags right in the Prada forum!!!! I bet you have some sweeties that we'd all be drooling over!!!! I have to think about unloading now too....but I can't decide what to give up!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> Oh - I'm still around and check in every once in a while to see what is going on with you all. I have been really good. Nordstrom is doing triple points next week and so am getting a turquoise Jimmy Choo Riki. I have been drooling over it for a couple months and it is such a hot color for spring/summer. Now as I promised DH, I have to decide which bags to sell to finance it. Ryry has convinced me to give evelbay a shot so will let you know how it goes.


 
Good luck w/ your sales.  And congats on new bag


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> Oh man I wish you could sell your bags right in the Prada forum!!!! I bet you have some sweeties that we'd all be drooling over!!!! I have to think about unloading now too....but I can't decide what to give up!!!!


 
Way too hard to decide. I have so damn many bags that each only gets a few days of use. Not one of my bags shows any signs of wear - all look brand new. Don't really want to let any go, but want the Riki and need to keep peace at home.

Here is my latest splurge from a LeVian trunk show yesterday. Limited edition 01/500. 1.28 carats of diamonds. The center wheel is MOP and rotates with motion. I feel in love with it. Seems that watches may be my 2010 obsession.


----------



## sbelle

^bagladee--what a gorgeous watch!!!  I have a watch obsession too!


----------



## Longchamp

Love the watch L and thanks for sharing.  Watch obsession?? You must have other beauties to share w/ us too for the wrist. Would love to see.


----------



## EMMY

Holy sh*t!!!!!!!! Bagladee your ring and your watch!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beeyotch!!!!! LOVE the bling...how can you lift your hand lol!?!? Just gorgeous...my heart is racing...no I mean POUNDING!!!!!

The WOC will be here today FINALLY!!!!!!!!!  SHe's here in town..just waiting to be delivered to Mama!!


----------



## jcoop

*Bagladee*, sweet watch!  Looks great on you too!

WooHoo *Emmy*!!!!  Let us know what you think...hoping you love it!  I'm actually carrying mine today.


----------



## EMMY

Ok so she's at my house and I'm NOT....Not fair!!!! I'm going to have to leave early lol!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

:useless:      Emmy!


----------



## EMMY

I know I'm on it..I'm doing it now...I don't think I'm keeping it though...it doesn't fit what I need it too..so tempted to keep though..still thinking about it..I LOVE it..but I know it's not what I need..and I've been burned so many times before on keeping bags and then selling later...I'm going to think about it for a few days...I'll figure it out..I have to put my mind in 'boat mode'..which is what I want it for..on the weekends..I have to remember what I wear..what I do..where we go..what I need in it..to see if it will work...I am NOT in boat mode right now lol!!! I am in the process of refinishing solid wood interior doors..I had all new doors hung this week and I am refinishing my self..I have to get them done ASAP b/c yeah---in a few weeks I have to be in boat mode and start getting all our bedding/boat **** together as the boat is going in mid-April...I will let you all know what I decide..I will be in and out of here all weekend as I keep running out to the garage to stain/varnis/sand etc...call me Tool Time Emmy lol!!

I'm uploading pics now...


----------



## EMMY

Here she is!


----------



## EMMY

**sigh** 

Seeing these pics makes me fall in love..but I just know it is not a good purchase for me..I THINK...the chain for one doesn't stay on my shoulder very well..it IS comfortable cross body...and I haven't 'mastered' it yet but it is quite easy to double chain it...I still have to think about it..but I already emailed Joanna about this one lol...


----------



## Longchamp

Okay my friend, this is one time I like the Chanel  better. Is it too small for what you want it for, is that it?   In your modeling pix, I like it cross body, it looks fab on you. And would be easy to carry that way and get inside the bag.

Not loving the Prada, I think it's the color and the thick chain handle.

Have you looked at other designers for cross body totes that are small? That might help.

Keep us posted.

I was giggling how serious u look in the pix.  And tool time Emmy has a good ring to it, GL w/ the doors.


----------



## EMMY

LOL I do look serious!!! I have to concentrate to hold the damn camera still!! OH LC...where can I look? You have all the knowledge..I don't have time for this..I have to go back out to the garage and put a coat of varnish on my beautiful doors!!!


----------



## Longchamp

OKay I'll post you some suggestions tomorrow, Have to work early in am

You look fabulous in the photos, hair looks good, you look good.


----------



## EMMY

She sent me these pics already..I'm kinda thinking this square empty area will be just enough for what I need..

I know LC..I like the CC too...I have to think about it....It's not every nite I need to bring so much but sometimes I do...I have CC Lady Braid flap if I need a larger purse...so yeah..this would work on the nights I don't need keys AND camera...I need to go do some more staining and clear my head...get some rest..and go to sleep thinking about it..in the a.m. I will know...lol until Joanna sends me more pics!!!


----------



## EMMY

OK I was just playing with the CC and it all fits...and not to the point that I will have to empty it to get to something=GOOD THING...this thing is shaped wierd..depending on where you put stuff determines what you can fit...but it's all good..still going to sleep on it though...the ONE time I'm on late and all the Prada gals aren't here for input!! Ack!! I'll check bak later...back out to the garage!!! This time I'm on SERIOUS!!! Keep your finers crossed...doing the varnish...HATE working w/ that stuff..one false move and DRIP....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Emmy- for what it is worth...I like the Prada- though I know you will tire of the studs...I already sold my studded clutch!  BUT- I also got rid of this bag too.  I just did not like it....but I am also over Chanel.

Sounds kinda odd...but I saw some cute Michael Kors and Marc Jacobs cross body bags that are a little bigger...did you look at those?


----------



## sbelle

*Emmy*, I love the woc on you.  You look totally fierce.  But, I think you'd look good carrying any bag.  I don't love the Prada as much as the Chanel.

*ryry*--Anything new with you?

*LC*--anything today?


----------



## EMMY

Oh I love you guys!!! Bag dilemma's are mind numbing and I love it when you give your input..Here are more pics of the Prada...It will be roomier..but won't hold anymore than I can cram in the WOC..


----------



## EMMY

SO here's my dilemma and then I'm going to bed..I have to get up early tom so I can finish these two doors I'm working on..I'm in the house now and all I STILL smell is urethane...yuck!!

I do love the Chanel...b/c it's CHANEL lol...seriously it's a great bag..and now I can fit what I need to..I do NOT like to fumble for stuff in my bag..it's bad enough when I get drinking and I lose brain cells..the CC will work..but now that I've seen the Prada I'm torn that it is more 'me'..the CC in comparison to the Prada is more dressy..and it's casual chic on the boat..the Prada  would go better with what I wear..if we're going to breakfast and I have a denim mini on with a Harley Davidson Tee I think the Prada would look better..I laugh b/c I am DOCK DIVA..I dress with an edge and I plan my wardrobe carefully according to the weather--it is always changing yet no matter what I am prepared....the dock is my runway lol..either bag will WORK..now I'm just torn .. Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if I tired of the Prada studs..but I have LOTS of studded stuff-so maybe not..I'm on the fence about the CC chain too..it is very long..crossbody is good but I don't want to HAVE to wear this crossbody..it feels like it is going to slip off my shoulder when it is 'down'..double chain is good...but I have to get used to screwing with it..

I just have to mull this over..the answer will come to me and I'll know what to do..but my gut is churning b/c I KNOW BETTER than to purchase a bag that I am not totally in love with..but maybe I'm just not giving the WOC a chance..

Will keep you posted..I'm going to bed...OMG I can't wait!!! I'm exhausted!! I'll take pictures of my doors tom and will post tom nite..I won't be back on until then..I have 8 doors to sand..and in between I'm staining/varnishing 2..I want to have them done in less than 2 weeks..think I can do it?!?!

***Thanx for all your input!!!!! ***


----------



## EMMY

Oh and I forgot to tell you all that DH asked what was in the box and I said SHOES hehehe...and I was sending them BACK!!!..yeah right...


----------



## waverine

emmy, you are probably in bed now... but here's my input... the prada stud bag is simply too small and dun think its soft/flexible enough to stuff things...
the chanel however looks softer and easier to get stuff in there...

but my advice is keep looking around for a right size one for yourself... there are many nice crossbody bags around....


----------



## sbelle

*Emmy*--it sounds like me you are trying to talk yourself into the woc.  
When I try to talk myself into something I usually don't end up using it.

To me, the Prada is something that might look dated in a couple of seasons where the woc probably won't.  But if you love it, it won't feel dated to you!

Keep us posted!!

Hi *waverine*!  Where have you been?


----------



## carrey

hi ladies,

happen to browse through this webbie and was wondering if they are dealing with real authentic bags. from what stated, it seems so real.
am not too sure of it's authenticity. thus, need kind experts over here to give me your advise and judgement.

website: http://www.yourfashionmojo.com/augu.html

many thanks


----------



## Carolina59

carrey said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> happen to browse through this webbie and was wondering if they are dealing with real authentic bags. from what stated, it seems so real.
> am not too sure of it's authenticity. thus, need kind experts over here to give me your advise and judgement.
> 
> website: http://www.yourfashionmojo.com/augu.html
> 
> many thanks



This was asked and answered on the Authenticate This thread. Check back there.


----------



## Carolina59

Emmy--love the Chanel on you. Don't love the Prada so much--it looks very small and inflexible, like you might have to really stuff your things in there. But if you really aren't sure the Chanel is going to work for you, keep looking--there's bound to be the perfect bag out there for you and the boat!

You are definitely a Dock Diva!


----------



## bisbee

OK - I've been following your dilemma Emmy - I think you're trying to talk yourself into BOTH the Chanel and the Prada. I think you like the Chanel but think it won't fill the need you have...and I think you are thinking about the Prada to replace the Chanel...but it's not exactly what you want either.

I think you should return the Chanel and start looking around for the perfect little bag - I don't think you've found it yet!

Just my opinion, of course. But...I AM a LOT older than you! Wiser? Hmmm....don't know about that!


----------



## Longchamp

Agree, I would say no to both bags as neither really meets your needs and you don't "love" either of them.

If I have time tonight, will get some pix for you of bags I think you'll like.

GL on the doors.


----------



## waverine

sbelle> keeping a low profile for now.. heh heh.... trying to clear my credit card before the next season comes! 

Ladies, not sure if anyone of you have the same probs i have.. i have wide size feet and its darn difficult to find a pair of "IN" heels that wun hurt my feet! realize that all those stiff pvc leather and hard materials just aint working for me... and the ones that do have sizes for wide size are all so ugly!
and i always ended wearing unflattering platform open toes sandals to everywhere!

was out shopping yesterday and saw a pair of nice leather heels that caught my eye! leather is so soft!! apparently it's using pig skin lining and pig skin leather so when you slip your foot in... its so soft and comfy! (think nappa leather softness)

tried walking with it and it didnt hurt at all.. and i assume i probably will not have issues with blisters either! i bought a pair of black heels and a brown semi flat one at a go! btw, it's not from any designers... just a local brand...

now i dun have to look like Miss Big Feet!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

bisbee said:


> OK - I've been following your dilemma Emmy - I think you're trying to talk yourself into BOTH the Chanel and the Prada. I think you like the Chanel but think it won't fill the need you have...and I think you are thinking about the Prada to replace the Chanel...but it's not exactly what you want either.
> 
> I think you should return the Chanel and start looking around for the perfect little bag - I don't think you've found it yet!
> 
> Just my opinion, of course. But...I AM a LOT older than you! Wiser? Hmmm....don't know about that!


Agree with this!


----------



## EMMY

Just checking in...I busted by butt all weekend on the doors..I have two done and hung..2 ready for final urethane coat and I got them all sanded...I have to say they look PHENOMENAL..ton of work but I enjoy it and I'm saving money by doing it myself...DH is ready to shove every single one of them up my A** too...does anyone els's DH freak out during home improvement? I LOVE redecorating/remodeling...it's my passion...

OK so I had lots of time to let my mind wander on the WOC 'dilemma'....I'm def keeping it..I think I initially panicked when I got it b/c I couldn't fit everything I MAY need when away from the boat..I did play around w/ it and yes-I can fit all my crap..ALso I've been talking to Grace and she politely reminded me that I wanted this for bare necessities...and I do use my CC lady Braid flap when I'm up there for nights when I need to carry a bit more..I forgot about that..I also went through my summer clothes and this will be a nice 'pop' to what I wear..and one of the main things for me is that it will be durable b/c it is caviar...I looked at my own pics again and yeah--I do like how it looks on me so I am looking forward to being the Dock Beeyotch this season lol!!! THe Prada was a mind lapse..however if I had tons of $$ I would get it knowing full well I'd tire of it..I like the looks of that bag..it awakens the biker babe in me!

*LC* I still want to see what you have in mind...your taste and mine usually match..and I love how you find stuff that I don't!!! Please post pics when you can..or email them to me...know you're busy girl..

OK so that's where I'm at..I didn't talk myself into the WOC I just let my mind go and the decision was easy..I can't WAIT to use it!!! 

I'm at work now and this is the longest I've sat all weekend..I was out in the garage at 5 a.m putting urethane on and will finish the second coat when I get home today..screw DH..I am loving every minute of this!


----------



## jcoop

Good for you, *Emmy*!  Glad you made a decison and you feel great about it!  I thought the woc look fantabulous on you, girl!!!!  So glad she's a keeper.  Man, you've been working your a** off.  I've never refinished doors and doubt I do as they wouldn't look too hot!  lol


----------



## bisbee

I'm glad you made the decision Emmy...and...please post a picture of one of your finished doors!  I'm curious to see exactly what your efforts resulted in - I'm sure they will look great!!!


----------



## EMMY

^ I will Bis--I'll bring my camera out this afternoon..It's a huge effort but I don't want to drag it out either..I want them done ASAP so I can move on to yardwork when the nice weather comes..!!!


----------



## sbelle

*emmy*--so glad you are keeping the woc!  I think you will end up loving it.  Sometimes we just need time to process our thoughts!


----------



## Longchamp

Woo Hoo *Emmy*, I'm glad you kept her.  She'll get a lot of good use this summer.

I'm tied up last couple days, just checked in now. But will have more time tomorrow to post pix for you. I already know some I want to post for you.


----------



## EMMY

^ OK Cool!!!! I took pics of the doors this a.m......will post as soon as I have a chance...I am SO proud of myslef..they are coming out soooooooooo good!!! I'm obsessed though...my neighbors must think I'm on crack..I was out at 5 am in my jammies and bathroobe hauling doors from the back garage up to the front (we have a huge garage/pole barn behind our house..it is heated and that is where I have 'shop' set up..I have two more ready to go when I get home today...the products I'm using are phenomenal and the drying time is waaaaaaayyy faster than it used to be...very very pleased..!!!!


----------



## jcoop

I'd love your feedback. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...k-waverly-sunglasses-569506.html#post14625290


----------



## Longchamp

W/ your skin tone, love the DY Aviators.


----------



## jcoop

^^my dd says the aviators, hands down!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Woo Hoo, family knows best and couldn't agree w/ her more.

I don't like black sunglasses.


----------



## sbelle




----------



## EMMY

Love those aviators!!! I used to have a pair and they broke...I can't find a pair that doesn't make me look like a fly.....nice jcoop!!


----------



## Grace123

EMMY said:


> Here she is!


 

GOD I LOVE THIS!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> I took pics of the doors this a.m......will post as soon as I have a chance


:couch:


----------



## jcoop

we're waiting, *Emmy*!


----------



## Beach Bum

Back from Costa Rica...and still feeling exhausted,LOL!think Im fighting a bug!GRRR!
I need your opinions.I bought the LVblue sunrise bag at 2800(GASP!)in Miami on layover.BUT...Im trying  to decide between the SPEEDY EDEN in Silver and a black caviar maxi CHANEL bag?Im still in sticker shock over the denim bag...LOL!cant get ALL 3...sigh!ONLY2~
what do u think?is it TOO trendy for me????


----------



## Longchamp

Hey BB. The LV blue sunrise reminds me the the LV Cruise Cabas Raye that was denim from a bunch of years ago.  Do you remember that  bag, it looked fun and easy to carry.
Here it is on ebay, have no idea if the bag is authentic. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Louis-Vuitto...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_216?hash=item25596a6801

You have lots of Chanel don't you? The Speedy Eden, not familar w/ that one. Do you have a pix?

I vote no on the Blue Sunrise, too trendy and too expensive for that bag. Maybe 1800 but not 2800.  Buy the Chanel Maxi Caviar and sell one of your Lambskin.  Join the one in one out club.


----------



## Longchamp

Way off topic, just read this. I'm a cootie freak, it's hard for me to stay in hotel rooms esp if I see something that is disgusting.  I  bring my own cleanser, I know I know it's OCD.

But the gal in Memphis that was under the mattress made me almost throw up. 

Memphis authorities are baffled as to how a mother who disappeared in January ended up dead under a hotel mattress -- and wasn't found until nearly two months later.

The hotel boxed up her belonging and released the room for rent. Since then, it has been rented out about five times and cleaned by hotel staff numerous times, MyFoxMemphis.com reported. (source is MyFoxMemphis)

I wonder if my Lysol/chlorox wipes would have found her  body!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

^EWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am leaning towards the LV being trendy too...sigh..HATE decisions!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Speedy Eden just rang a bell for me. Ryrybaby had the Eden Neo I think. Not sure if she kept it.  I like the monogram Neo  better than the Sunrise.


----------



## sbelle

LC-- I did not hear about that story.  I don't understand why the stench of a decomposing body didn't alert anyone.  I need to block that out of my mind now.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yuck- that is freaking disgusting.

Jill- LOVE the Argent Neo- but ended up exchanging it for the Mono Neo because I wanted more classic and I have to say that I LOVE the bag...I mean LOVE.  I know many gals on Prada chat are not into LV...but this bag is freaking striking and amazing.  PLUS- the messenger allows for hands free with kids- but when you hold it as a hand bag....just beautiful as well....and it is settling in nicely in my life....

I get a lot of compliments on this bag because it is different...next on my list is the black Epi Pouchette (called Iena)- HOLY MOLY is she beautiful....great for a classy work bag with my new quilted roller bag  Decided not to do big bags for laptops anymore- walking in heals with a heavy bag is no fun.

How is everyone?


----------



## Beach Bum

^what do u think of the denim(B honest!LOL!)


----------



## ryrybaby12

jcoop said:


> I'd love your feedback.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...k-waverly-sunglasses-569506.html#post14625290


Aviators and agree with LC...they probably look good on your skin tone, hair etc...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Beach Bum said:


> ^what do u think of the denim(B honest!LOL!)


I like the underground a little better or the Cheche Bohemian if you want a bag like that (messenger etc)- though the Cheche is not really a messenger.  I would get the Argent Speedy over the Sunrise for sure.  I think the Argent color is beautiful...and you would use it more...can be classy or casual.  The Sunrise is definitely more for just casual....the silver speedy would look AWESOME with black.


----------



## sbelle

Did anyone get their census form?  I just got mine.  

I am thinking the last people I trust with my information is the government.  Not that they don't already know about me, but this will be more info floating around in another government agency.

So I was wondering can they make me answer.  Based on my late night internet research, I have concluded that they will notice if I don't turn it in.  There is a fine of up to $100 for not completing it and a fine of up to $500 for lying.  Right now I am deciding whether it is worth $100 not to fill it out!


----------



## jcoop

I got my census and yes, turned that baby in.  I do know exactly what you mean though, *sbelle*.  Supposedly, someone will come to your home and inquire about it if you don't turn it in.??????

I'd like to see these LV bags you girls are talking about!  Don't know what they look like so cannot comment.  

I heard on the news this morning about that lady's body in the hotel.  That is freakin' crazy.


----------



## EMMY

I know I know!!! I have pics on my camera but I have to upload them...Tonight when I get home I am starting doors 7 & 8....I am going to stain them and then done for the night...I will post later..OMG what a dif!!!! Worth the effort...!!!


----------



## EMMY

LC I'm freaking out over that hotel story!! ACK!!!

RyRy I'm intrigued about this LV messenger bag..I'm going to look it up right now...

BB..glad you're back! Hope you feel better..


----------



## EMMY

RyRY I can't find what you're talking about..I've tried doing searches but I must be an idiot....!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

this is the trendy sunrise bag i just got for 2800...gasp...


----------



## Beach Bum

Hayden woke up with stomach flu..Im in  hell here....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!poor baby!


----------



## jas_ger82

hi ladies,
is it a norm that the interior zipper of a prada bag is imprinted as lampo or riri?

thanks


----------



## EMMY

Beach Bum said:


> this is the trendy sunrise bag i just got for 2800...gasp...


 
I like it but $2800? Man that is steep!!! I like the sandals too! Awwww the poor baby's sick? I keep pedialite popsicles in the freezer for ME when I get sick lol..sounds you need them as well!! Poor liitle thing..hope he's better soon...


----------



## bisbee

sbelle said:


> Did anyone get their census form? I just got mine.
> 
> I am thinking the last people I trust with my information is the government. Not that they don't already know about me, but this will be more info floating around in another government agency.
> 
> So I was wondering can they make me answer. Based on my late night internet research, I have concluded that they will notice if I don't turn it in. There is a fine of up to $100 for not completing it and a fine of up to $500 for lying. Right now I am deciding whether it is worth $100 not to fill it out!


 
I sent mine in.  I don't really understand what the objection would be - they don't ask for any information other than if you own your home and who lives in it.  All information readily available elsewhere, but it would cost a LOT more taxpayer money to gather it from other sources...and the idea is to get the information as of a certain point in time.

Yes...I work for the government...but NOT the Census folks!


----------



## Grace123

EMMY said:


> I like it but $2800? Man that is steep!!! I like the sandals too! Awwww the poor baby's sick? I keep pedialite popsicles in the freezer for ME when I get sick lol..sounds you need them as well!! Poor liitle thing..hope he's better soon...


 

I agree. It's a cool bag but that's a pretty harsh price. But if you love it...well what can ya do? 

Best of luck to the little one. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> Supposedly, someone will come to your home and inquire about it if you don't turn it in.??????
> 
> .


 

I did mine too. lol--all I need is someone coming to my house!  At least they didn't ask how many bags I have!!


----------



## betty.lee

sbelle said:


> I did mine too. lol--all I need is someone coming to my house!  At least they didn't ask how many bags I have!!



i just turned mine in today too..i wouldn't know where to start if they asked how many bags i had/


----------



## Carolina59

Just waiting to see those doors, Emmy. This is at least as exciting as seeing your next bag reveal, lol!


----------



## sbelle

I'm waiting too!


----------



## bisbee

sbelle said:


> I did mine too. lol--all I need is someone coming to my house! At least they didn't ask how many bags I have!!


 
LOL! I wouldn't know how to answer! It would probably be embarassing...I don't know if I want ANYONE to know exactly how many bags I have!


----------



## Longchamp

jas_ger82 said:


> hi ladies,
> is it a norm that the interior zipper of a prada bag is imprinted as lampo or riri?
> 
> *Yes  but you may want to post pix of your bag in the AT Prada thread. GL. *
> 
> thanks


 


sbelle said:


> I did mine too. lol--all I need is someone coming to my house! At least they didn't ask how many bags I have!!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> RyRY I can't find what you're talking about..I've tried doing searches but I must be an idiot....!!!!


 
http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=home_entry_us

go to handbags/fashion show collection

where's the door pix?


----------



## sbelle

Oh Emmy......


----------



## EMMY

I KNOW I KNOW I KNOW!!!!!  I SWEAR I will post this weekend....I have the pics on my camera....I have had an awful week and I'm exhausting myself trying to get these damn doors out of the way...I'm not putting you off I swear!!!  I had my gyno appt this week and got called back for a second mamo--VERY upset about this...I still haven't heard back from radiology and I'm doing my best not to let my mind spiral...DH FORGOT out anniversary yesterday..which made things worse..so please cut me some slack lol...I don't know if I'm more upset about the mamo or DH forgetting..ugh...I hate to unload but just had to....DH is very embarrassed and apologetic...maybe he'll be out of the doghouse soon...maybe..and I told him NOT to send me flowers today..it would be an after thought...needless to say I am quite pissy!! Will keep you all posted on the mamo results..hoping to hear something today....it SUCKS being a woman sometimes!!!! Using my CC Baby Cabas today and wearing cool outfit today to work..which..truthfully is helping to lift my spirits!!!!! It's amazing how when you (think you) look good you feel better...


----------



## EMMY

http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=home_entry_us

^ Is it this one? I need modeling pics ..what do I do my search on in the LV forum?!??!  Now I'm feeling sorry for myself lol and want another bag!


----------



## bisbee

Hey Emmy - sorry about DH forgetting anniversary - I think a new bag is in order!

As far as being called back for another mammogram - that has happened to me many times. It is upsetting - to anyone - but I'm always on edge since my mother and her sister both had breast cancer (and died from it). It has always turned out fine for me - they do additional pictures, just to verify that what they have seen isn't anything to worry about - and, you know, you really WANT them to be vigilant about anything that might look strange! It's usually just some dense tissue.

So...don't be too upset...think positively...I'm sure it will be fine. Feel free to PM me if you want...and please let us know how it goes. I'm sure they will do it the same way where you are - when you get called back for a second look, a doctor will look at the pictures while you are there, and they'll let you know right away - you won't have to wait again for the results.


----------



## EMMY

Thanx Bis--you're so sweet!! I didn't go to the imaging center.........just back to the office..my doc has a digital there but sends them across the street to the hospital to have them read..I wish I did go to the imaging center b/c I would already know..and my doc's office closes today at noon..so there is a good possibility I will have this cloud over my head thru the weekend..which REALLY peeves me...I think I'm going to leave early today..it is going to be almost 70 here today..and sunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

*Emmy*, please don't worry about the mammo. If you are 45 or less, it is very common that the mammo has to be repeated. I feel confident they won't find anything and am sending lots of  and  your way my friend. 

As far as DH , well kind of agree you deserve a new bag.  He forgets the anniversary, you've been working your tail off doing the doors--I would definitely see new a bag in my future.  And then show him what he got you for your anniversary!!!  

Please keep in touch w/ us about your "Coco Chanels" as another tPFer so warmly regards her boobettes ---remember that from years ago MC?


----------



## sbelle

*emmy*--


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I know, was gone all day, don't like that we haven't heard from her. .


----------



## EMMY

Thanx everyone--!!!! I'm OK--still haven't heard anything (I'm pissed!!) Monday for sure...my Doc only works until noon on Fridays (!) so I just have to wait..hate it though and have been keeping VERY busy trying not to think about...DH is out of the doghouse..he truly is apologetic and said he's sorry about a 100 times..to the point where if he says it again I'll scream..I'm OVER it lol...he got me 2 awesome cards and flowers..I'll gave hime a pass this time however I doubt he'll ever forget again...(the wrath of Emmy!!) And of course he is upset as well over the mamo deal..it's just so un-nerving..like I said..I just keep moving so I don't stress over it..I am soooooooooo tired...I am going out to the gargae in a few minutes for the LAST time..I am not going to bed until these last two doors are DONE..I have one more coat of varnish to put on them and I'm throwing in the towel..and ahhhhhhhhhh---then off to bed!!!! Here's a few pics..I'll post more when they are hung..only 4 of them are up---the rest will be done on Monday...OK...off to the dungeon--I mean garage!!!!!! xoxo!!


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> ^^ I know, was gone all day, don't like that we haven't heard from her. .


 
Emmy will return to her regular schedule as soon as the #%$^#& doors are finished!!!

(LC you are too sweet!!!)


----------



## sbelle

You do great work!!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## EMMY

Thanx!!! DH just hung the rest of the doors..I have the last two ready to come in...DONE DONE and DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am gushing over myself lol!!! I am really really proud of the outcome..the dif is amazing..really steps up the look of each room..I will take more pics when the door knobs go in..TOMORROW!! Woot! THis was truly a labor of love..I've always enjoyed working with wood..when I was a kid my mom would buy stuff at garage sales and refinish them...she would have us sand...I learned from helping her...the products now are soooooooo better...easier to work with and the drying times are a few hours instead of overnight...

Thanx for the compliment *sbelle*!!!!!!!!

And *Longchamp* I haven't forgot about those pics you have for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## graceful

MC-the doors look amazing!!!!


----------



## jcoop

*Emmy*, I'm definitely impressed girl!!!!!  Give yourself a huge pat on the back!


----------



## Longchamp

Your doors are gorgeous *Emmy*and they do make the rooms look lovely.  Congrats on the hard work, your Mom will be proud of her DD's hard work.


I just found the perfect bag for you my friend. Bigger than the WOC and Prada, or at least would hold as much and blue for the water. 

I really like it and the price is good.

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...le=CHANEL Vintage Leather Quilted Camera Case


----------



## EMMY

Thanx LC!!! That is a cool bag .. not sure about the blue though..I bought a lady braid flap form them last year--LOVE this site...going back there now...xoxo!!


----------



## waverine

handy Emmy! great work on the doors!


----------



## EMMY

*MY BOOB IS FINE LOL!!!!!!!!  PHEW....*


----------



## EMMY

^Wow that font is really big....


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> *MY BOOB IS FINE LOL!!!!!!!!  PHEW....*




You should put this as your FB status. :lolots:

Good news indeed.


----------



## bisbee

*YAY!!!!!!*

I knew it would be ok...but you are a smart woman for taking care of business - I've never understood those of us who would rather not know. WHAT????????

And sweetie - your doors look *MARVELOUS!!!* So does the house you put them in...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awe Emmy!  You are too cute.  I am glad you are okay.  Since I used sell radiology equipment- I can tell you that if they were really concerned, you would not have waited all weekend-the radiologist or referring doc would have called you.

Your doors look awesome!  How long did that take?  We are going to paint our wood doors black....should I hire someone or do it myself?

Great job!


----------



## EMMY

Thanx everybody..and PP--!!!!! You crack me up girl!! I can just imagine the feedback on that one!!

RyrRye it took me ten days to do ten doors..I worked on them 2 at a time...and I was up LATE on Fri & Sat nites..I went out before work..after work...it was constant..but I didn't want the project to drag..the stains/varnishes are a lot better now too....drying times are just a few hours before you can re-coat and that in itself is a time saver...no more having to wait overnight for stuff to dry....I'm anal so I wouldn't hire anyone to do it...I would always attempt to do it myself if I can...

I can't wait to get home to see all the knobs on...!!!!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> I can't wait to get home to see *all the knobs on*..!!!!!!!



Which knobs are you referring to this time.


----------



## EMMY

Prada Psycho said:


> Which knobs are you referring to this time.


 
I just spit my pretzel out PP


----------



## Carolina59

I have not been able to log on for the last 2 days. I had to switch browsers. So annoying.

Emmy, the doors look beautiful! Wow, you were on a tear, girl. I am so glad you got good health news. I wanted to tell you I was thinking of you, but couldn't get on. Thank goodness your BOOB IS FINE!


----------



## sbelle

Yea Emmy!!  Glad to hear your good news!!


----------



## Beach Bum

im having quite the week here in NJ...Both kids PLUS myself got the worst stomach bug(Baby has been puking since THURS!...now on meds,he is better...)....thisis what happens when u come home from a fab vacation???!!!!LOL!
oh and the baby has OFFICIALLY entered the....."TERRIBLE TWOS"....with a vengeance...LMAO

PS-When i can drink again,PLEASE send vodka....LMAO!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> *MY BOOB IS FINE LOL!!!!!!!! PHEW....*


 
Woo Hoo, Best news I've heard in a long time, I'm so happy for you.

And thanks for letting us know.


----------



## EMMY

Thanx LC!--and thanx to everyone for well wishes. It was a mole that got squished lol...they put a marker on it but it got smashed during the first mamo so they needed more pics to make sure....

BTW...where did the word 'boob' originate? Anybody know? I'm 43 and that word STILL makes me chuckle!!


----------



## jcoop

Great news, Emmy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

I looked at answers. com about your boob question.  They say it's short for booby. LOL

I guess it's better to have a boob than a dolt--stupid or foolish person is a boob.


----------



## Beach Bum

CAtching up here...LOL!LOTS to read!
Congrats Emmy!...on both the AMAZING doors!...and the boob!hehe
(I ONCE attempted to do a home improvement...and will NEVER again...LMAO..Im NOT talented like u!)


----------



## EMMY

LMAO *LC*...at first I read 'dolt' as 'BOLT'....lol..yeah..that's what MY boobs are..._BOLTS_ lol!!!!!

Beach Bum how is your household holding up?!  Did EVERYONE get the bug including DH??!? Ugh..I hope that doesn't cross state lines..hope you all are feeling better..they say vodka kills germs too you know......


----------



## Beach Bum

^DH NEVER gets sick.The kids and i were HURTING this week..LOL
Baby is  going on day 7 of puking/diarhhea...awful...

CHanel maxi came today...dont  even have time to open .....gotta get this baby better


----------



## ryrybaby12

BB- I have two boys- 3 and 1 and I think they are BOTH in their terrible twos!  I drink all the time...in fact, I was hiking with a friend on Sunday and was telling her that I was a little hungover from a BBQ the night before (my son's pre-school friend's parents had a party-go figure they had some serious alcohol).

I now know why people drink when they have kids...it keeps you sane and calm.  I never realized that I raised a three year old that can negotiate better than me- and can test my patience better than ANYONE on this earth....and THEN I heard that sometimes age 4 can be worse....WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sending Grey Goose your way BB- CHEERS!

Emmy and LC- LMAO at boob definition.  Booby....maybe someone should change their sign in name to booby....hahahaha:lolots::lolots:


----------



## EMMY

Beach Bum!!! Is that the large square messenger that you ordered?! I've been dying to see that....I was going to get that but that is way too big for my needs...good thing I checked the measurements..How is the baby staying hydrated? SEVEN days? OMG that poor little thing..he has to be MISERABLE...ugh...post pics when you can..and hang in there...I bet it will go just as fast as it came!!


----------



## EMMY

OK..here's more pics of the doors..as promised with  THE  KNOBS  on.......


----------



## EMMY

..and a few extras...see my new washer & dryer?!?!? DH was ready to shove that up my ass too lol..Emmy is DONE spending money...however I DID order 4 pairs of sandals earlier..I think I am more addicited to shoes than sandals...I HAVE to get rid of some before they come..I literally have NO room for them..enjoy..


----------



## EMMY

THe first 2 pics of #3169 are of my office..this is where I LIVE when I am at home..I am here now lol...I do DH's books for his biz so I normally hole myself up in year and pretend to be slaving away when really I'mon the PF...tonight I had like a 1/2 hour of work to do and I spent 2.5 trying to find a pair of sandals I liked for the cheapest I could find..shopping for the boat wardrobe already lol....the second 2 pics of #3168 is the guest bedroom which is where YOU will stay when you come to visit me in Syracuse!!  Who's first?!?!? Just reloaded the bar and restocked the wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Geez, Em!  How do you have the energy to keep your house looking like that! 

I do good to get the inch of dust off the furniture once a year. 

Gorgeous. Not that my house looks ANYTHING like yours, but we have very similar tastes.


----------



## graceful

It looks so amazing!  I love it.


----------



## EMMY

Prada Psycho said:


> Geez, Em! How do you have the energy to keep your house looking like that!
> 
> I do good to get the inch of dust off the furniture once a year.
> 
> Gorgeous. Not that my house looks ANYTHING like yours, but we have very similar tastes.


 
Yeah can you tell I'm a neat freak lol?! I can't help it..my life can be so chaotic I have to have a place to go to and say 'Aaaaaaahhhhhhh'...I love to decorate and move stuff around..I think DH is finally getting used to it..

My NEXT project is finding a piece of furniture that will take the place of two cabinets in my dining room..some sort of china hutch..I want glass doors on top and lots of storage on bottom behind closed doors....the only way I'm going to pull this one off is I'm going to have to buy it from a shop owner up in the bay that we know...I will sell the 2 curio cabinets that I have now..one of which that has DH's stuff in it (which I HATE) but there's no getting around ditching it..I know I have to compromise...Keep in mind my one single goal is less to clean..I have redone the whole house around this sole factor..and it's taken me 4 years..it's the ONLY way I can keep everything together and still blow off weekends in the summer and get to the boat..my biggest joke is that I have spent THOUSANDS to save time...the house is easily maintained and that way I don't wig out too bad when things get a bit overwhelming..remember DH has his own biz..I do all the p/w for that..and I work full time...he doesn't even know how to turn on the washer and I get no help around the house except for menial chores..

*RULE #1 IN OUR HOUSELHOLD:  IF EMMY'S HAPPY..EVERYONE'S HAPPY...PERIOD*!

Plus I'm beginning to despise the curios that I have..they are fine and nothing is wrong with them..but one of them I have had since my apartment..over 20 years ago....and I am getting so sick of looking at it.....

I want to get all this sh*t done before I buy another car..once that happens Emmy's Home Improvement Center is CLOSED.......


----------



## bisbee

Emmy - your house is beautiful! The doors really look fab...and your house is spotless! Mine looks like that too...the evening after my housekeeper comes! She has had several minor heart attacks (she's in her early 50's and has been with DH for over 25 years), and has been unavailable for months at a time - I take over and do the bare minimum! Mind you...before I moved into DH's house about 6 years ago, I always did my own housekeeping...my ex would never have anyone in the house, so I know how to clean (and I'm more than a little bit obsessive about clean surfaces!), but I'm used to my housekeeper and I LOVE her! 

Enjoy your doors!

P.S.  We have the same rule in my house too...if I'm not happy...NO one is gonna be happy!


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY - OMG your doors turned out beautiful!!! I am one who does a lot of my own work and so can truly appreciate what you put into that project!!! Your house is lovely too.

Rainy here today, but yesterday was 68 and DH played hookie and we took the boat out. It was a great day and we had fun. It is nice that he owns his company and can do this occasionally and be spontanious. My garden is growing like crazy. Camelias are all in bloom and the tulips and daffodils are ready to pop. I can't wait for the weather to warm up for good so that I can plant my hanging baskets and all of my pots.

Last week was triple points at Nordstrom so here are a few of the things that I bought: Jimmy Choo Bardia Hobo in white, JImmy Choo Riki in turquoise (I couldn't capture the color well - it is a very deep turquoise) and TAG Heuer Formula 1 - MOP with diamond markers and bezel. I think it is 36mm.


----------



## sbelle

*Emmy* -- your home is beautiful!  You've done a nice job with it -- your doors really add to the beauty!

I noticed the star on the wall in one of your bedrooms.  When we moved to upstate we saw lots of homes with stars on the outside walls.  DH was convinced that it signified members of a cult.


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> he doesn't even know how to turn on the washer and I get no help around the house except for menial chores..
> 
> .


 
Same here!  Does your dh know where anything is in the house?  We lived one place for 10 years and in the 10th year DH would still ask "honey, where's the scotch tape?"  And of course it was in the same cabinet it had been the whole time we were in the house.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> Same here!  Does your dh know where anything is in the house?  We lived one place for 10 years and in the 10th year DH would still ask "honey, where's the scotch tape?"  And of course it was in the same cabinet it had been the whole time we were in the house.



Sounds like we have the same husband.


----------



## EMMY

^ Yeah!! I think the three of us married Daryl, Daryl & Daryl..(Anybody remember the Newhardt show lol?!?!)  And DH doesnt know his ass from his elbow when it comes to where anything is..but that is totally my fault..as over the years I just assumed full responsiblity and did everything (my way lol) hence..He is totally spoiled and I am forever exhausted..in his defense however he IS a good man and works very hard..but the fact of the matter is NO--he does not know where the scotch tape is either..or the masking tape, or the electrical tape etc etc..!!!!

Thanx everyone for the compliments..!!! Bagladee I think I should get a watch like that for all my hardwork!! ACK!!!!!!!! That left hand is ZOWIE!!!!!! You go girl! Love the Choo too..that color is so spring!!  And SO JEALOUS it is spring where you are!! It is going to be 30 deg here tom w/ snow again..just shoot me...

Anyone know where to get good sheets online? I'm on Overstock & Smartbargains..any suggestions?


----------



## EMMY

sbelle said:


> I noticed the star on the wall in one of your bedrooms. When we moved to upstate we saw lots of homes with stars on the outside walls. DH was convinced that it signified members of a cult.


 

^ OMG too funny!!!! Yes..about 5 years ago I think it was a fad..I still see some around on the outside of homes..I got a mirrored one b/c I wanted to add depth to that wall w/o a full mirror there..LMAO!! I thought it was a cult too but I think it's a country/farmer/Amish thing that turned into a bizarre decorating idea...still laughing over that!!! Tell DH it's the secret symbol for Pf'rs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Oh and *Bisbee* I have toyed w/ the idea to get a housekeeper...but I would just clean before she came and it would be pointless I know it...too anal..I don't think anyone could live up to my standards..I'm telling you give me some cleaning supplies and any kind of alcohol and see what I can make SPARKLE!!!


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> *Emmy* -- your home is beautiful! You've done a nice job with it -- your doors really add to the beauty!
> 
> I noticed the star on the wall in one of your bedrooms. When we moved to upstate we saw lots of homes with stars on the outside walls. DH was convinced that it signified members of a cult.


 
You did a fabulous job on the doors Emmy. You could open up your own shop, I'd come to you.  And your house is lovely, love the new washer and dryer.

LOL sbelle on the cult!! Still chuckling about that over here.  

Also BTW we got snow today, and it stuck, about an inch. 



sbelle said:


> Same here! Does your dh know where anything is in the house? We lived one place for 10 years and in the 10th year DH would still ask "honey, where's the scotch tape?" And of course it was in the same cabinet it had been the whole time we were in the house.


 
But it's so much easier for you to get the scotch tape for him, in his mind.


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> Oh and *Bisbee* I have toyed w/ the idea to get a housekeeper...but I would just clean before she came and it would be pointless I know it...too anal..I don't think anyone could live up to my standards..I'm telling you give me some cleaning supplies and any kind of alcohol and see what I can make SPARKLE!!!


 
LOL. My OCD is cleaning too before I go away. I have to allot time for that before the trip so it's spotless.  

It helps to declutter and I can see they we are both that way. I either sell, send, give away or throw away something every week.  No matter what shoes, bags, clothes--one in and one out.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> EMMY - OMG your doors turned out beautiful!!! I am one who does a lot of my own work and so can truly appreciate what you put into that project!!! Your house is lovely too.
> 
> Rainy here today, but yesterday was 68 and DH played hookie and we took the boat out. It was a great day and we had fun. It is nice that he owns his company and can do this occasionally and be spontanious. My garden is growing like crazy. Camelias are all in bloom and the tulips and daffodils are ready to pop. I can't wait for the weather to warm up for good so that I can plant my hanging baskets and all of my pots.
> 
> Last week was triple points at Nordstrom so here are a few of the things that I bought: Jimmy Choo Bardia Hobo in white, JImmy Choo Riki in turquoise (I couldn't capture the color well - it is a very deep turquoise) and TAG Heuer Formula 1 - MOP with diamond markers and bezel. I think it is 36mm.


 
Love all your new goodies Bagladee but esp the watch.  Congrats and thanks for sharing.

Did you say flowers blooming??? 

It was nice last week in the 60's, snowed today


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> LOL. My OCD is cleaning too before I go away. I have to allot time for that before the trip so it's spotless.


 
lol--I do the same thing.  When we leave for a trip everything must be put away and clean.  I don't call that OCD, I call it "what makes Mom happy!"


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ^ Yeah!! I think the three of us married Daryl, Daryl & Daryl..


 
:lolots:


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Also BTW we got snow today, and it stuck, about an inch.
> 
> But it's so much easier for you to get the scotch tape for him, in his mind.


 
We got snow last night.  It's been in the high 50's all week and then bam!


Dh would totally agree with you--it is much easier if I do* everything*


----------



## EMMY

LC did I miss something? What trip?!?!?!  And I have to have everything perfect before we go anywhere too....is it a woman thing or what?!


----------



## rica

Hi, can anyone tell me if its cheaper to buy prada in italy or in paris? Thanks!


----------



## bisbee

Originally Posted by *EMMY* 

 ^ Yeah!! I think the three of us married Daryl, Daryl & Daryl..

:lolots: 

Wiat a minute...there has to be a fourth Daryl - he lives in MY house!

DH doesn't know where ANYTHING is...he always says (tongue-in-cheek, but I think he is really serious) that it's MY job to know where everything is...which, of course, I do. He also can't find anything if he looks for it - I tell him where to find something, and of course, he can't. After which I promptly go to the same place, and it was STARING HIM IN THE FACE. 

How do they do that? Is it a conspiracy? Do they talk to each other on the phone so they all do the same thing?


----------



## EMMY

^ LMAO I think they are just lazy and know we will take care of things so they don't have too.....too funny..yes..they are all alike..!


----------



## Longchamp

rica said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if its cheaper to buy prada in italy or in paris? Thanks!


I would guess Italy if you're paying in USD, since both on the Euro.
  Love your avatar, have an orange GM


----------



## Longchamp

I found a bag coming out in the fall that I'm on the hunt for. Joanna is helping me out. I think some pix were in the purseblog.  Thought I'd share pix w/ you guys.

It's the Prada meets Bottega Veneta bag.


----------



## sbelle

Totally love that bag *LC*!  Hope Joanna can find one for you!


----------



## sbelle

*Bagladee*--  I love a beautiful watch and that is one beautiful watch !!(your rings are pretty hot too!)  

I am totally into big watches--it looks great on you.


----------



## Bagladee

sbelle said:


> *Bagladee*-- I love a beautiful watch and that is one beautiful watch !!(your rings are pretty hot too!)
> 
> I am totally into big watches--it looks great on you.


 
Thanks S! I love the bigger watches. I bought a black J12 with bling and ended up taking it back. After I had it home I regretted buying it, thinking that it may be more of a fad watch. Now I am looking at the Balloon Bleu (I know you have one) and considering a Rolex. Years ago I had a gold one with the jubilee dial, diamond markers and bezel. I ended up selling it because I was sick of so many people asking me if it was real. My best friend's sister is married to a jeweler and he told me he could get me whatever I want at cost. There is a HUGE markup on these watches.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Would love to see all your new watches when you get them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ellie_21

Hi ladies,

I was looking into getting a PRADA bag from the spring/summer collection 2010 and I need some help deciding which bag to buy. Below are the links to the bags: 

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=148254&rangeid=61

and 

http://www.raffaello-network.com/en...gs---NYLON-JACQUARD---Spring-Summer-2010.html

It is the same style just different color. Which one do you like best??

P.S Seems like Raffaello is the only one that has this particular style so far.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> I found a bag coming out in the fall that I'm on the hunt for. Joanna is helping me out. I think some pix were in the purseblog. Thought I'd share pix w/ you guys.
> 
> It's the Prada meets Bottega Veneta bag.


 
Longchamp - I love this bag!!! I hope you find it and know when you do you will post some pics!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey Bagladee.....

Love your watch and your bags are fun too!  You finally got your white bag  I just invested in a white Goyard and I am in LOVE with it.

Sbelle has great watches!  I am a fan of every one of hers!

You know my choice- Ballon Bleu all the way...getting one myself this year (as you know) just waiting to close this big deal

I bought a black J12 38mm and think it is cool- but would rather have my classic watches- I have been a Cartier fan mostly- jewelry and watches...though I really also want a Rolex Datejust MOP dial with markers....but that is down the road  That will be as blingy as I get if I even do that.  I like understated watches....hence the Ballon Bleu...

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## sbelle

ellie_21 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was looking into getting a PRADA bag from the spring/summer collection 2010 and I need some help deciding which bag to buy. Below are the links to the bags:
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=148254&rangeid=61
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com/en...gs---NYLON-JACQUARD---Spring-Summer-2010.html
> 
> It is the same style just different color. Which one do you like best??
> 
> P.S Seems like Raffaello is the only one that has this particular style so far.


 
For me, I would do black.  The light colored one would be hard for me to keep clean!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ellie_21

sbelle said:


> For me, I would do black.  The light colored one would be hard for me to keep clean!
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Hehheee thanx. I was thinking the same thing actually..I will probably have a hard time keeping it clean, especially with my 15-months son around.

Thank you


----------



## Beach Bum

^I agree...I would never use a light colored bag with a baby/toddler..LOL!....mine likes to throw food still..hehe


----------



## ryrybaby12

Just throwing this out there....I bought a white Goyard PM and have two little boys: age 3 and 1....AND I swear to God you can wipe it clean!


----------



## mommy4luke

Beach Bum said:


> this is the trendy sunrise bag i just got for 2800...gasp...



Okay I have come back to this thread 4 times now to check out those LV thongs.  I LOVE them are they comfy?  I only see the metallic online - those do not look metallic are they?  

RE: the bag, not my favorite I think you can do better IMHO!


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp--what's the status on that Prada bag--does Joanna have it? I like it in black but would need more pics..do you like the red? Keep us posted..


----------



## Longchamp

She's ordering it for me, they are not getting it in the boutique. I haven't paid a deposit yet as they have to make sure they can get the bag and she is getting final pix for me of the actual bag.

She thinks the black/red combo might not be available, only the black .


----------



## EMMY

^ I KNEW you'd like the black/red.....!!!!!! Forward the pics when she sends them...that is one unique bag!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Yes, I want the black red, but would settle for the black.  It's super rare, and I have put out finds everywhere to try to the nab the "one bag for the states",  but it's looking very dismal. 

If I see a celebrity wearing this bag, I'm afraid I'm going to have to  and grab it.


----------



## Longchamp

Happy Easter everyone.  Have fun.  Hey isn't this weather crazy? Snowed here last week and got up to 85 today.


----------



## sbelle

^Same in my neck of the woods.  It was 85 here too with snow last week.  I so wish the temperature would just inch up gradually instead of this wild swings!

Hope everyone has a great Easter weekend!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Does this looks stupidly large?  Does it look like I can "fit into it??"


----------



## sbelle

Happy Easter y'all!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--

I don't think it looks too large at all.   Although you do look teeny tiny.  You look like you could blow away.

I was looking at some pictures in the H thread with people carrying the old style GM Massai.  It is a bigger bag and they looked great.   Let me find that thread...



Ok..here's a picture of Jennifer Anniston carrying one.  The bag is huge on her, but I still like it.  Your bag does not look that big!!


----------



## jcoop

quick Happy Easter to my good friends here!!

ryry, I don't think it looks too large!


----------



## ryrybaby12

sbelle said:


> Happy Easter y'all!


How cute is that pic??  Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## EMMY

RyRy I think that bag is amazing on you....you're rockin' it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunette

Hi!

I'm not a regular here, but have a bag I'm trying to get authenticated and looking around for resources.  It's a nylon backpack, have it posted on the Authenticate This Prada board, but it's getting bypassed...  same with the EBay Purses board.  Do any of you have any other ideas?  I've used Carol Diva before, but she's not the best at Prada, so wondering if there are other options..  Thank you so much, any ideas you can offer will be much appreciated~  Thank you!


----------



## Longchamp

You posted in the AT thread?? I'm surprised they didn't tell you that nylon backpacks are frequently fake on ebay so they don't usually like to say up or down. 

GL, might be a bag you just want to purchase at the boutique rather than taking your chances.


----------



## lunette

Longchamp said:


> You posted in the AT thread?? I'm surprised they didn't tell you that nylon backpacks are frequently fake on ebay so they don't usually like to say up or down.
> 
> GL, might be a bag you just want to purchase at the boutique rather than taking your chances.




Yes, in the AT.  They haven't said anything, not a word, so I don't know what to do, if anything.

I've already bought it, I may sell it if it's authentic, but not if not.  That's why I want to know...  I bought it at a resale store, and generally know what to look for in the shape of the letters, lining, definitely not an expert, though.  Are there other options for authenticating?  Thanks~


----------



## Longchamp

Hey Prada gals.  I'm still on the hunt for the BV meets Prada bag, no word yet if I'll be lucky enough to get one, won't know for at least another month. 

 So anywhoo, BV is going to stop making the mini cabat in seasonal colors, will not replenish the stock they have now.  So I had to make the leap, you know how that is. 

Here she is  Noce Mini Cabat--


----------



## Longchamp

I got the mini as sbelle described it best "mini is a hanbag and medium is a tote."  I liked her description.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Does this looks stupidly large? Does it look like I can "fit into it??"


 
I commented over in the Goyard thread, and as always, you could carry a paper bag and it would look good.

But this looks great!!


----------



## waverine

Longchamp, love your bv! Looks like a good size tote to me


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--I am in love with your cabat.  I am hoping you are loving it too!  I could stare at this picture all night


----------



## Longchamp

I am, truly I am.  I know I can be fickle, but I love this bag.  I'm almost more afraid to carry her than my fairy.  I have a bag clip that I use to clip my bags up on the head rest extension in my car so the bottoms don't get a lot of wear.

I hope I quoted you right about the handbag vs Tote


----------



## Longchamp

waverine said:


> Longchamp, love your bv! Looks like a good size tote to me


 
She is a good size tote, glad you like her.  I could see you w/ one, not many left.


----------



## ryrybaby12

OMG LC!!  I LOVE this bag!  I think the same of you - pal!  I know your rock this bag out!!  Want to see it ON you...


----------



## EMMY

SHoot LC--can't see the pic..at work....crap...have to wait until I get home...waaaahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## betty.lee

sbelle said:


> *LC*--I am in love with your cabat.  I am hoping you are loving it too!  I could stare at this picture all night


ditto.  she is gorgeous!


----------



## waverine

Longchamp said:


> She is a good size tote, glad you like her. I could see you w/ one, not many left.


 
yeah i like good size totes! darn it!
S/S collection didnt really interest me and my hands were really itching to go web shopping so ended buying a TODS tote.

here's how it looks:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1270819835101&ev19=1:5

found a pic on the orange>





i got it in ORANGE not the yellow..... just loving it because water resistant is a plus point for me.. and i can really trash this bag...
and good thing is... i can pay by credit card instalment for 24 mths!! so didnt felt the "ouch" in my pockets.......


----------



## EMMY

LC that cabat is sweet...so luxurious..you have such great taste my friend!!!  Congrats!!! What's up w/ the Prada bag from Joanna?


----------



## Longchamp

^^ She doesn't know yet, won't know for at least a month. They put a request in for the bag, but only 1 maybe 2 coming to the states, so I doubt I get it, but I haven't given up hope.   She said her buyer thinks it was the first request for the bag, so have a slight chance.

I'm selling more in anticipation I get the bag as she isn't cheap .  I'm down to selling bags I didn't think I would, I had 3 fairies and I let one go--geesh who needed 3 anywhoo???. Had never even carried her yet, .  Carry the other two all the time. 

So getting the mad money stored up hoping BV meets Prada is  coming my way.


----------



## Longchamp

waverine said:


> yeah i like good size totes! darn it!
> S/S collection didnt really interest me and my hands were really itching to go web shopping so ended buying a TODS tote.
> 
> here's how it looks:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1270819835101&ev19=1:5
> 
> found a pic on the orange>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got it in ORANGE not the yellow..... just loving it because water resistant is a plus point for me.. and i can really trash this bag...
> and good thing is... i can pay by credit card instalment for 24 mths!! so didnt felt the "ouch" in my pockets.......


 
I love this bag *waverine*, wish I had either purchased the canvas or the leather version of this style than the D bag I did purchase.

She's a beauty, just a fun great everyday bag.  I've fallen head over heels w/ some of Tod's stuff and I checked out their Fall line, it's great too.


----------



## tulip618

longchamp, what a stunner! modeling pics please!!!!


----------



## waverine

Longchamp said:


> I love this bag *waverine*, wish I had either purchased the canvas or the leather version of this style than the D bag I did purchase.
> 
> She's a beauty, just a fun great everyday bag.  I've fallen head over heels w/ some of Tod's stuff and I checked out their Fall line, it's great too.



any pics of your d-bag? am still a newbie for Tods and its 1st bag from them..
just got the bag today!!
will post some real time pics later


----------



## sbelle

*Emmy*--I was in your neck of the woods over the weekend!  DD was playing in a basketball tournament there but I was stuck at gyms the whole time.  (Well, we did go to the mall to get a bite to eat and I managed to sneak into the Apple store to look at an Ipad)


----------



## EMMY

^^^WHAT!?!?!  You were in Syracuse?!?!?  Oh man!!!!!  SO close..!! Shott--did you go to Carousel Mall?!


----------



## waverine

LC> here's the link to the reveal pics:

http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/my-g-bag-reveal-577853.html


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ^^^WHAT!?!?! You were in Syracuse?!?!? Oh man!!!!! SO close..!! Shott--did you go to Carousel Mall?!


 
We were in Syracuse and played at two gyms -- Fowler High School on Magnolia and St Ann's Church on Onondaga Boulevard.  We went to the Carousel Mall for a few minutes to go to the Apple store.  

How close was I to where you are?


----------



## Longchamp

waverine said:


> LC> here's the link to the reveal pics:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/my-g-bag-reveal-577853.html


 
Woo hoo, thanks for sending me over to it.  Love the bag, just a great bag for crazy running around summer stuff.

Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> ^^^WHAT!?!?! You were in Syracuse?!?!? Oh man!!!!! SO close..!! Shott--did you go to Carousel Mall?!


 
Hey, sometime this summer, the three of us *HAVE to meet up.*  I can drive anywhere or you can come here, or we could all 3 meet up in NYC.  Just say the word and I'm there.   

Hey, don't forget your camera Emmy.


----------



## sbelle

^I know!  I feel bad that I have been within shouting distance of both of you this year and haven't been able to get together.


----------



## jcoop

^^^^^OH, you three must meet up!!!!  Sounds like a blast!
Green here.


----------



## sbelle

jcoop!  We've missed you!


----------



## EMMY

Just lmk!!!!  I am packing now..camera is in the bag!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

I've always wanted to go to the Woodbury outlets.  Maybe we could make a w/e of it. Aren't there some wineries around there also?  Now that would be fun.

W/E or weekdays are good for me, think your boat season will start up soon Emmy.   I can get the schedule to fit my needs  if you let me know what's good for you.   S, chime in her if you have time, we'll hear from you when you get back from your trip.

Beach Bum wouldn't be that far away either, if we go to Woodbury or around her neck of the woods.  Hey I've never seen the Liberty Bell, maybe after a day of shopping at King of Prussia we could go ring the bell.


----------



## sbelle

Woodbury is doable.  It is a 3 hour drive for me.  LC--it has to be a long drive for you though.

Philly is about 4 1/2 hours....so it is possible too.


----------



## Longchamp

So quiet in here.  Bought this Jil Sander's bag from  Barney's but it was in the box for return same day it arrived.  Love the style but not the closure.  Magnetic closure about 2 inches below the strap and then long piece just hung down.   Real Funky!

http://www.barneys.com/Cervo Classic Satchel/00505004437154,default,pd.html


I gave my AW Rocco black w/ gold studs, bought from reseller to my niece. It was kind of stinky and she didn't mind .

But I see these coming out for Fall and love all the colors and both styles.  Anybody else liking the yellow/gold color?


----------



## bisbee

I saw that - I just love the brown in the shoulder bag style...that one might be mine...I have the original black Coco with brass studs.


----------



## linpaddy

Ooh, I love the new AW colors but I tried his bags and found that they are heavy!


----------



## tulip618

Longchamp, love your newest addition!! The leather looks gorgeous!!!

Linpaddy, Nice to see you here!! where have you been girl??


----------



## EMMY

I know..it IS quiet here....we moved into the boat over the weekend so my weekend posting days are over until Sunday nights lol...I will take pics for you all when we go back up this weekend....we are the only idiots up there ush:


----------



## Beach Bum

We totally should all do a meet up!
I'm only 45 mins from KOp mall and I have been dying to go back to Nyc....
I'm going on a girls weekend to Chicago this Friday,can't wait


----------



## Longchamp

^^ We'll have to talk more, would be fun.  Chicago, my favorite place to go shopping.  Can really shop till you drop, have fun.


----------



## pokytosha

Does anyone know where to get the green Prada clutch that Charlotte of the "Sex in the City" movie brings with her to dinner in Mexico?  In the movie, someone jokes that Charlotte has "pudding in her prada"


----------



## Longchamp

linpaddy said:


> Ooh, I love the new AW colors but I tried his bags and found that they are heavy!


 
They are heavy, but love the look and style.  I want to see that shoulder bag IRL, can't wait.


----------



## akillian24

I have a new respect for people (like ya'll) with great bags.  They are harder to come by than I (naively) anticipated.  I went to Neimans & Saks today - neither had anything interesting like I've seen in your collections.  *Sigh*

It's almost more like a hunt than a shopping trip!


----------



## Longchamp

Ah it is my friend and welcome to the Prada forum. The boutiques and the department stores get a different collection. 

If you get tired of one, can sell it in the future to purchase your next new beauty.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> So quiet in here.  Bought this Jil Sander's bag from  Barney's but it was in the box for return same day it arrived.  Love the style but not the closure.  Magnetic closure about 2 inches below the strap and then long piece just hung down.   Real Funky!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Cervo Classic Satchel/00505004437154,default,pd.html
> 
> 
> I gave my AW Rocco black w/ gold studs, bought from reseller to my niece. It was kind of stinky and she didn't mind .
> 
> But I see these coming out for Fall and love all the colors and both styles.  Anybody else liking the yellow/gold color?


Love the hobo shape....reminds me of the YSL Roady with studs....may be like being pregnant though- as the studs will be heavy


----------



## EMMY

Just checking in....Very busy lately and I haven't bought any bags either...ALMOST bought one on BF the other day...a Prada messenger but it was Indigo--the pic was black though..**sigh**

I forgot to bring my camera to the boat but I will take pics I promise..Everyone doing good!?!?


----------



## Longchamp

Hi Emmy and ryrybaby 12, no nothing new to report.  Did put my name down for a heavy Alexander Wang Hobo in brown for preorder.  My poor shoulder will feel the pain.  :cry:    I was thinking I could use it for a weapon. 

LOL ryrybaby12 at the pregnancy reference, I'm afraid you might be right. 

Somewhat in limbo w/  bag shopping as I sold bags in anticipation of the BV meets Prada bag.  If she gets it, that will put a big dent in my shopping .  And BV has some fabulous bags coming out for Fall.  New designs, great colors.


----------



## jcoop

Morning girls!

Still around.  No bag shopping.  All is well on my end.  

*Emmy*, will be waiting for pics!  We haven't been to the lake in about a month.  DH and ds are going this weekend.  

I am going to one of my nephew's baseball games around the DFW area on Friday and then to my parents the remainder of the weekend.  Us 4 leave for Keywest a week from tonight!  yay!!

*Longchamp*, no bag shopping either.  Bag selling tho!  Hope you never have to use the heavy hobo for a weapon!  lol

*ryry*, still enjoying your white Goyard?

*sbelle*, missing you my friend!

DH and I got our garden planted yesterday.  All except for black eyed peas, jalapenos and tomatoes.


----------



## sbelle

Hi all!!  I am back from vacation.  We had a great time, but I am totally broke.  I think I have bought my birthday, mother's day, and anniversary presents already!!

I did venture into Prada in Rome, Florence and Venice and did not see a thing that I hadn't already seen.  Everything was just the same old stuff, and less than we have here in a Prada store in NYC.

Well actually there was one bag, a gaufre, but it had a different shape than I had seen in gaufre.  Mabye y'all have seen it already.....it the shape of these two bags probably the smaller size.  I did not get a picture, this is an old picture from Joanna...  It was in a very light colored leather.







Did buy some BV and jewelry.  

I used my BV messenger bag while in Italy (courtesy of a sweet tpfer!) and it was incredibly perfect.  I couldn't have asked for a better bag to carry.


----------



## akillian24

Hey All!

This is probably a complete newbie question - but I suspect there are quite a few people who might have an idea... I just bought a black Juicy jog jacket & skirt and am wondering: Will it fade pretty heavily with wear? I'm wondering if I should opt for a lighter color... like white?

TIA,
Angela


----------



## jcoop

*akillian*, wish I had some info for you but I don't.  Maybe someone will pipe in here and say.  You could also post in the wardrobe forum.


----------



## akillian24

Thanks a bunch - I'll try that.


----------



## jcoop

^^^I must say, your dd is SO cute!


----------



## akillian24

jcoop said:


> ^^^I must say, your dd is SO cute!



Awe, thanks so much. She looks like a mini-version of my husband. Sometimes I have to remind myself that I gave birth to her!


----------



## EMMY

I will take pics this weekend....I forgot my camera last weekend..grrrr..!!  It's going to be nice and sunny too.....looking forward to it since I left LAST weekend!!!!


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

Hey Ya'll

can anyone help me find the Double zip bowler bag model # BL0602 F0002 UXL

i am desperate for this bag!

thank you


----------



## Longchamp

Has nothing to do w/ Prada, but the forum members that were friends on FB, I cancelled my account as I read all the bad publicity they're getting about privacy issues.  I also reviewed FB's updated privacy, or should I say lack thereof policy. 

 I have many friends on my list from work, whom I love, but they tend to post stuff that they probably shouldn't, I decided it was best to cancel.  There has been a lot of scuttle at work about what's posted on FB and many of us decided to opt out. 

Was wondering did anyone else cancel their membership, or was I the only chicken???


----------



## Beach Bum

^Im seriuosly considering cancelling...
after i received an email from another email account i dont have registered on FB.Its said I requested MYSELF as a friend.
I beleive FB is attaching itself to our address books without our knowledge.I have the STRICTEST possible settings in place too....not cool


----------



## Longchamp

Yes the articles I was reading said they removed several of their settings that allows easier infiltration of your settings and posting of whatever you say or is said on your FB is allowed as content is property of FB.


----------



## ang2383

i'm another fb member that is seriously considering canceling too.  everyone at work always asks me if i can add them on fb.  i keep work and my private life separate.  i really hate all these privacy settings that are constantly changing.  i used to have picture albums, profile pictures and i used to update.  i've stopped all of that in case all of this gets saved somewhere without my permission.  i have a few friends that already canceled their accounts for the same reasons.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Good to know, thanks for posting.  But they give you two weeks to cancel your cancel, LOL.  And they send daily emails asking "are you sure you want to cancel your FB account".  

Yes more I read, glad I did. Thanks for the support.


----------



## EMMY

^ Hey Longchamp....I think I'm 'over' Facebook as well..I hardly ever go on it..and am freaked out that I could get some virus from it..I'm going to take all this into consideration...and the privacy issues are a HUGE concern for me as well...

BTW--HELLO EVERYBODY!!!! I guess we;re all pretty busy and not buying bags b/c non of us are posting!!! I'm looking for some bags from a few years ago as I don't see anything I currently can't live without..Plus I just paid off our appliances..and am looking into buying new dining room furniture..I SWEAR this is the LAST home improvement!!! I have re-done every room in the house...and now suddenly I have a bug up my a** AGAIN!!!  LOL we came home from the boat early yesterday as there were 50 mph winds and forcasting SNOW for today...there is light snow on the ground here...but not up where our boat is..there is a camera at the marina and the first thing I did when I got up this morning was check!!! I promise pics forth coming...as soon as the weather gets good I will take some...it's so up and down lately..last weekend was 85 and now there's an inch of anow on the ground!!!!! (what the eff!!??)..Miss everyone!!!

xoxo


----------



## sbelle

*Emmy*--it's snowing here too!


----------



## waverine

wish i had some snow over here.... it's been real sunny and heavy storms altogether!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Our snow has stopped finally, but I think if sbelle gets any more, she's moving in w/ you.

I have a gently loved bag on it's way to me and a new bag, that before I said I didn't like the style  but in this size I'm hoping I love it.  Will post when they arrive. 

Did anybody check out the new Marc Jacobs bags coming out this fall?  I'm in love w/ this beauty!!


----------



## sbelle

You're right *LC*!!  I am on my last nerve with snow.  With any luck the snow is gone until Fall.

I am so intrigued by your new bags--especially the pre-loved one.  

And you know I love the Marc Jacobs bag.  I want to see one irl!


----------



## sbelle

It's so lonely in here.  Where's everyone and what are y'all doing?  

We've got about a month left in school and in that crazy period where there seems to be a dinner/concert/recital/game every night.  And then I've got one graduating in a month so we have all the graduation stuff piled on top!  There's almost not enough time for handbags!


----------



## EMMY

I know..it is lonely lol!!! Must be nobody is buying bags at the moment....I can honestly say nothing is gnawing at me...it's a miracle but sooner than later I will be drooling over 3 bags at once...it's just a matter of time!!

LOVING my Chanel half moon!!! I've been using it every weelend...just love it!!! Soooo glad I kept it..I can't believe I was doubting that purchase!!

Very busy here...it's boating season so I'm always on the run now....but I check in all the time...God knows I can't live w/o the PF!!!!!  Hope everyone is well...!!


----------



## jcoop

Hey *sbelle* and *Emmy*!  It is lonely and quiet here.  Emmy, so tickled you are using and loving your half moon!  We head to the lake next Monday...so ready.  We get to be there for a week!  
*Sbelle*, man, your life is busy busy now!  Hope you don't see a flake of snow for a LONG time!
I've had my eye on a g-bag but haven't pulled the trigger yet.  I'm sure I will eventually get it.  Other than that, I really don't know what all is out there.  I do really like the MJ bag pic that LC posted.  
Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Longchamp

Okay I promised some pix. 

 Here's the barely used bag that I have been hunting down for over 2 years. It came in two sizes and this is the smaller of the two. OMG, I wanted it to work, but had to send her back as just too small.  PULLEEZZEE, if anyone sees this Ferragamo in the larger size PM, me.

She has a zipper opening in center, then flap opens to a pocket.


----------



## Longchamp

Here's the chocolate Fendi Peekaboo.  I preferred the light  blue bag but only came in small, exchanged it for the chocolate in the medium.







*Comes w/ strap, drop about 10 inches, perfect for shoulder carry. Was afraid was going to be long strap.*


----------



## jcoop

LOVE this baby!^^^^


----------



## jcoop

I def pick Fendi over the Ferragamo, *LC*.  Hope you find the larger size.


----------



## Longchamp

Agree my friend, but I love that Ferragamo.  I know it's different....too small.


----------



## EMMY

Oh man I don't know which one I like better!!!! I love the F bag...that leather looks like it will outlive all of us..what a solid bag!!! And the Fendi...**swoon**...is that a messenger strap?!?!? Eek....my fav!!!! You have great taste LC!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ I know I know the Ferragamo bag is built for a hurricane, I love that bag.  Am so sorry when it came out, I walked past it.  Then went back later and sold.  Called all around and never could get one. 

No not a messenger strap, nice sturdy shoulder strap--you know sometimes how the shoulder straps that come w/ the  bag are cheap--this one isn't.


----------



## jcoop

The leather on the pab looks very durable.  Does it seem that way to you?  Shoulder strap is different than the original pab straps.  Those were longer and adjustable.  I like this one MUCH better.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I'm glad you do, because I was so worried that I was going to get one of those flimsy adjustable shoulder straps.  I hate those straps!!!

Yes that's why I went w/ the pebbled selleria for the durability.  Less prone to color transfer and 3 SA's --2 at Fendi and one at Barney's said the non pebbled were getting easily scuffed and prone to color transfer.

Otherwise I would have gone w/ this bag..

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3095739...ch&keyword=fendi+handbag&origin=searchresults

or this

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092808...ch&keyword=fendi+handbag&origin=searchresults


----------



## jcoop

I believe that last bag is the one ryry is considering.  Nice bags---both of them.


----------



## sbelle

LC-- it is gorgeous!!  You are making me want one.   I am in so much trouble though that I can not buy another thing.  

I love that Ferragamo too!  Hope we can find you one!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ You are in trouble sbelle.   If you buy one, then you have to sell me one of yours and I get to choose.


----------



## sbelle

^ uh oh


----------



## Longchamp

No uh oh's!!!   The uh oh will be can I choose just one??? LOL.


----------



## Longchamp

Yikes, I better stop looking at that first  bag from Nordie's or I'll be in trouble


----------



## Beach Bum

ive been looking at this one..LOL
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092811...=related&cm_Sp=Related-Items-_-Product-_-Auto


----------



## jcoop

*BB*, I love that red!!!!  Go for it, girl!


----------



## Beach Bum

^as soon as my money tree grows bigger..LMAO


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Ah I know a bag that is much nicer red, that you are going to love, so don't buy that one.   LOL.  Wait and see first.


----------



## Beach Bum

^HAHAHAH!U r sooooo RIGHT!


----------



## anusa

I ve been looking at this available at saks fift avenue atlanta 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-erica-vitello-shine-tote-bag-bl0606.aspx

they also have a red so am torn between the two
and I am also liking this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Prada-BURGU...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5887ae3765
sigh...........................
Wish I had a money tree.


----------



## anusa

It has been a long long time since I looked at bags. I am literally bag starved and am drooling at what ever I see. lol


----------



## Longchamp

I love the first bag, would be afraid of the suede but it's a pretty color. Sold my suede bag, was scared to carry her. 

I like purple bags.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Beach Bum

I had issues with a suede Prada years ago.my sweater transferred on to it!
SAKS actually took it back though so i was lucky!
BUT i wont buy suede Prada EVER again..so I would advise u to go with leather!


----------



## anusa

ohh okkk I never owned a suede prada or any suede bag for that matter so thanks a ton to let me know. 
Both of the other bags are very good colors 
The purple is actually not well depicted at my monitor. It is lot more saturated. I am in love with vitello shine. Still deciding which color to go for. I have made the sa put erica on hold till tommorrow.


----------



## jcoop

I'm wanting my money tree to grow too....fast!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

jcoop said:


> I'm wanting my money tree to grow too....fast!



I just felled mine in the hope that there'd be some treasure buried under it. There wasn't.


----------



## Aprilmay

MrsMammaGoose I hope you don't mind me asking? How did you like Charlotte as a place to live?
I was telling PP I'm going to Charlotte in September, We booked our flights today.We are suposed to be making the move there early next year but we are heading out in September to check out some places.
PP if your around maybe you could give some input too- I have been looking at the different areas but my main concern will be schools but I suppose I will have to wait until we get there.Any advice would be most welcome


----------



## anusa

Longchamp said:


> I love the first bag, would be afraid of the suede but it's a pretty color. Sold my suede bag, was scared to carry her.
> 
> I like purple bags.  Let us know what you decide.



so I finally went with erica (purple)  and bought it today Hubby is downtown he will be picking it up for me later in the evening. Cant wait to feel it. I just love the purple color. Will post pics as soon as I get it. I also purchased a mont blanc limited edition Elizabeth II today in blue and my card will be in rehab for somethime now.

P.S. is there a pen forum also somewhere would love to share my passion for pens also


----------



## Longchamp

Can't wait to see your bag *anusa*.  Don't know a pen forum off the top of my head, your mont blanc sounds fab, post pix of her too!!!


----------



## browneyesblue

e-mail from Joanna! Sale starts May 28th!!! She won't know what's on sale until 1-2 days before then......YAY!


----------



## browneyesblue

browneyesblue said:


> e-mail from Joanna! Sale starts May 28th!!! She won't know what's on sale until 1-2 days before then......YAY!


 

^^Just got another e-mail saying the sale date is postponed until further notice!!!


----------



## Nekko

Hi Prada experts,

I am new to the whole designer bags scene  

Quickly being seduced by the ever lasting style and quality of these fine products.

However, my eyes are not trained yet to spot the real from the fake.

I have a question about prada bags in general.  I read some note on how to authenticate Prada bags and the article talks about how the exterior triangle logo and the interior rectangular logos should match the colour of the bag.  

It is always the case, black bag will have black logos and white bags white logos etc.?

Has there ever been any prada bags with the triagle logos that is a different color from the color of the bag?  I.E. Tan bag and black logo?

Please comment.  Thank you all for your help.

Best,


----------



## alouette

Hello hello hello my lovelies (you know who you are my longtime tpf beauties),

Long time no post I know but I'm trying to limit my tpf time and resisting further temptation.  BUT I would be remiss if I did not mention that I miss my tpf friends.  For this very reason I would like to share a lil' info I received from my Saks SA.  During a phone convo and some email pics sent to me (that I can not attach for some reason) she revealed the FW 10 collection.

Overall opinion, eh....take it or leave it.

Yes there are some bags that seem promising but two words come to mind that make me cringe...SAFFIANO.....CAMO.

She says the bags are prettier irl but this is one I need to see with my own eyes.  I know the trend is military inspired for fall but wow.  I like saffiano alone and yes some things I like in camo but together??  hhmm.. what are your thoughts?

Also, fringe and some really tacky looking (JMHO) smaller shoulder bags. One of these bags will be featured in croc with a whopping price tag of approx 23K.

Granted these pics were teeny tiny so the different types of leather or detailing did not show through.  Which brings me to my next segway...detailing.  You'll be seeing more details in the stitching which add a nice elegant feel to these bags.  They are bringing back Vitello Shine in new styles and cervo shine in a couple new styles.

Leopard was seen on a couple bags and some Chanel-inspired leather entwined chain straps.  They were quite intriguing even in the small pics.  Need to see irl.  These bags were offered in colors I had never heard of before...must do google search to obtain real shades as I am not well versed in Italian.

IMO, my wallet is safe for FW but we shall see what these bags look like when they hit the shelves.

Ta-ta for now.  Heading on 5th year anniversary trip tomorrow.  So maybe I'll talk to y'all later.  I shall be posting more now that it is sale season again.  I bid you adieu until the next time.


----------



## honeybeez

will the naupa gauffre be on sales too ? the one shown on the prada e-store?
would color is nicest between jute and black ? thanks


----------



## EMMY

Alouette thanx for the heads up---I'm disappointed already...I was really hoping the Fall collection would be a hit....**sigh**


----------



## sbelle

*Alouette*--so glad you stopped in!  Thanks for the intel on Prada fall--sounds like a big difference from all the lovely bags from Fall '09.


----------



## Longchamp

Who's that poster *Alouette??*.  Hmm I have some vague memory of her. LOL, JK you, where the heck have you been??? We miss you.

Yes, world not looking up w/ Prada next season.  Probably good as so many other designers are.   Sales this week everywhere ladies!!!

And big *Happy Anniversary* to you, have fun!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Um....I think for the first time in my life, I want a Marc Jacobs bag....LC- you know which one!

Alouette and her love for MJ is rubbing off on me....

What is up ladies?  If you see the Saffiano Lux in Black on sale...PM me...I want that bag in a bad way....

LC- how is that Peekaboo?  They have a grey one again- that has the line down the middle...but why the hell does it have the Zucca lining?  Ugh!


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--* LC* may know, but the rest of us don't!  You can tell us--we won't tell anyone!

It is finally spring in my neck of the woods.  I think we can safely say the snow is done.  

lol--*alouette* is having her 5th anniversary and it is my 25th today!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Sbelle!  Happy Anniversary!!!  That is awesome...this is silver, right?  So great! Hey- you owe me some pics missy.

I like the Camille bag coming out my MJ...pretty awesome....miss you!

jcoop- where are you?


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> you owe me some pics missy.



How the heck did I forget that?  They are on their way!


----------



## Longchamp

I'm telling you ryrybaby, it's karma or something, cuz I've never had an MJ bag either and I can't wait to see this buffalo leather.  If it's cheap and nasty, going back. 

But I did get 2 bags and a wallet from Ferragamo, will post when they arrive. 

*Happy Anniversary sbelle*.  And you should post those pix.

Joanna hasn't sent me the list for Prada sale yet, when I get it will let you know.  I will ask her specifically about that bag A.


----------



## Longchamp

Oh meant to tell you A, bunch of new peekaboo colors coming out for Fall, waiting to see them before I buy another one.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Where are you on the waitlist for the MJ bag?  Email me....not sure where it is selling....

So- on a Prada note...(finally)-Neiman's will have their markdowns Thursday afternoon...so will let you all know what I see.  

What do you all think of the Ostrich Prada bag?  If it goes on sale...do I dare buy it in Camel???  I have one being held for me before the list goes out.....it is $5995..and would be 40% percent off...and would be my very first exotic....

AND Barney's has a snakeskin small clutch/chain bag that is one sale for $1895 (After 40% off)- which would be a first snakeskin....ahhhh!!!!!!!!


Oh- and I went to NM Last Call today...40% off there today too...and got some serious jewelry and smoking deals(Yurman, Hardy).....I am going to die this season!


----------



## ryrybaby12

The Prada Ostrich would be better than the Peekaboo....right?


----------



## Beach Bum

i got a new MJ bag today as well as an AMAZING YSL bag
here r pics.Im super disappointed that the chains on the MJ bag r PLASTIC.grrrrrrr.1400 dollars and they r not even metal?HUH?!!BUT i LOVE the color..sigh


----------



## ryrybaby12

Saw the MJ at Saks.....I like it!  I like the chains..but plastic???  

LOVE that YSL girl!

LC- the Fall Ferragamo on NM website looks awesome too!


----------



## Longchamp

Omg, I'm glad you posted pix of that red beauty.  She looks great on you.


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Where are you on the waitlist for the MJ bag? Email me....not sure where it is selling....
> 
> So- on a Prada note...(finally)-Neiman's will have their markdowns Thursday afternoon...so will let you all know what I see.
> 
> What do you all think of the Ostrich Prada bag? If it goes on sale...do I dare buy it in Camel??? I have one being held for me before the list goes out.....it is $5995..and would be 40% percent off...and would be my very first exotic....
> 
> AND Barney's has a snakeskin small clutch/chain bag that is one sale for $1895 (After 40% off)- which would be a first snakeskin....ahhhh!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh- and I went to NM Last Call today...40% off there today too...and got some serious jewelry and smoking deals(Yurman, Hardy).....I am going to die this season!


 
You must get that ostrich Prada, it's the bigger bag, not the small one right?  OMG that camel is gorgeous and ostrich wears so well, that you could take it in a hurricane and it would come out looking good.

I'm on hold w/ Nordies for the MJ Bag.  It won't arrive for another month, but she already put me on the list. 

I got 2 bags a wallet from the Ferragamo sale, should arrive by Thursday.  Will post pix.

I want to see the jewelry too.  Post some pix!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay...I will when I get a second  I got a beautiful bracelet, ring and a necklace...and NO- they don't match each other...not into that

Yes, it is the bigger Ostrich bag..and my Prada SA there said that they are not making it this big next season- and the reason she thinks it may go on sale is that the color is not carrying over to next season....wait til you see her...she is the one that has the big opening...which I love!  Alouette is going to go with me....

My Barneys has some Lanvin and Givenchy on sale...and the Bottega San Marco Karung in black....on sale..


----------



## Longchamp

OMG,  I want to go shopping w/ you!!! Get the PRADA and post pix pix, I know which bag it is.  That's a great deal 40 percent off.


----------



## sbelle

Beach Bum-- I have the same YSL bag!!  I got it in black and loved it so much that I got it in the red too.  And a little birdie (LC) told me that rumor is that they'll be other colors this fall!

And I would also be disappointed with a MJ bag with a plastic chain


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> OMG,   I know which bag it is




LC-- Isn't it the one we were lusting over when it came out?  It also came in a blue?




LOL--I am posting from my Ipad and I have no idea how I got that purple unhappy face at the top of my post!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Yes.  She needs to get that bag, don't you agree???  But I think she's looking at the biggest, not real big, but tad bigger, I only saw that one in France.

I would be trying to get a Prada Ostrich on sale too,  but I just put myself on a small bag ban.... well I think I did.


----------



## ReneH

are you kidding me that Prada ostrich bag is going on sale?  I just bought it in blue.  Ugh doesnt that make you sick when you feel you over pay


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Well- I am not sure now that it is going on sale- my SA said now that she does not know...so I think it is not likely....I mean- that would be awesome, but not likely.....love that you got that bag because it is amazing!


----------



## sbelle

ReneH said:


> are you kidding me that Prada ostrich bag is going on sale?  I just bought it in blue.  Ugh doesnt that make you sick when you feel you over pay



^^I am not sure where it is on sale because I've asked a couple places and have been told it is not on sale.

Btw, i love the blue!!


----------



## Longchamp

Yes I asked Prada HI and no not on sale at the boutiques.  I love the blue too *ReneH*, could you post a pix of that beauty for us?  Would love to see her. Thanks


----------



## kroquet

Lucy - I found you!!!

Happy Belated Anniversary!!!     Did Ricky come through with something good?????


----------



## Longchamp

Ah  very good question Kroquet!!   Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## kroquet

Jill - I love that YSL!!!    The leather looks so smooshy!


Yes, Lucy needs to fess up!


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> Lucy - I found you!!!
> 
> Happy Belated Anniversary!!!     Did Ricky come through with something good?????





Longchamp said:


> Ah  very good question Kroquet!!   Enquiring minds want to know.




He did come through.  He knows that 25 years with him deserves some sort of reward  !  I got a black jade and gold necklace and bracelet!!!


----------



## EMMY

JILL!!!!!!!!!!!  LOVE the YSL bag!!!! OMG did you get that at Saks Bala Cynwood? THat shade of red is TDF and the silver hardware makes it pop....looks great on you as usual....waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't find anything I like!!!!! I suppose I should be greatful lol!!! My bank account is happy though...UNTIL I find dining room furniture I like though....it never ends does it?!


----------



## bisbee

Jill - I agree with Emmy - that red YSL is gorgeous! I may have to hunt down that bag someday...  Maybe in the fall...in brown (if they come out with it in brown...)...


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> He did come through. He knows that 25 years with him deserves some sort of reward  ! I got a black jade and gold necklace and bracelet!!!


 
Woo Hoo,  congrats!! :useless:


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> JILL!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE the YSL bag!!!! OMG did you get that at Saks Bala Cynwood? THat shade of red is TDF and the silver hardware makes it pop....looks great on you as usual....waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't find anything I like!!!!! I suppose I should be greatful lol!!! My bank account is happy though...UNTIL I find dining room furniture I like though....it never ends does it?!


 
How fun is that? That will be fun shopping for DR furniture. What are you looking at, what styles?? Going to have to post pix for us.


----------



## jcoop

*Jill*, am also loving your red!!!  Great pick.
*sbelle*, Happy 25th---wow!  

*ryry*, here I am!

I've got PAB fever


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Woo Hoo,  congrats!! :useless:



OK......I don't have a good picture on hand, but here's one that was sent us to give us an idea what they were talking about.  This is an Elizabeth Locke piece.  The necklace and bracelet can be worn separately or hooked together to make a longer necklace.

This picture makes the black jade and gold links look bigger than they are.  You get the idea.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^Wowzee, worth staying up late to see this pix.  That is gorgeous.  I love/love/love it.    Do you have this beauty yet?  How did you find Elizabeth Locke?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Cool necklace Sbelle! 

Well- as you all know- the Ostrich bag was all hype....did not go on sale.ugh.  I ended up buying the Cervo Antik bag from Joanna in Dark Denim blue (I hope I like this) and a Vitello Daino in light beige, and 2 Gucci bags....

Then of course, my jewelry...

Oh- and a ton of shoes.  I got these amazing Chloe boots, CL flat sandals, and Prada wedges and some Prada flat flip flops.....

Ugh...I was bad...and there is no money tree outside my house....


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Do you have this beauty yet?  How did you find Elizabeth Locke?





ryrybaby12 said:


> Cool necklace Sbelle!



Thanks ladies!

I do have it and have worn it several times.  I really did not think it would be my style at all, but I do love it.   It is very sophisticated looking on.

I am always looking at jewelry and discovered Elizabeth Locke when NM started carrying the line.  We have a local jeweler that carries it too.

Here's her website ( I just read on her website that she grew up in the area I did too!)

http://www.elizabethlocke.com


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--  Too bad on the Prada ostrich.  I called a couple places and found out the same thing.

Are you posting your shoes over in the shoe forum?  Would love to see them.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yes...I will post at some point, though I have not picked them up yet as they are pre-sale...

Speaking of...need some advice from you pals.....take a look at these boots:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fd459dd&itemid=390194717879&ff4=263602_263622

I just pre-sold them from NM for $7** (originally $1100).  Is that insane to spend on boots since I live in AZ?  I am just trying to make sure that this is not a bad purchase.  I actually buy most of my boots from JCrew...so this is a big amount for me to spend on boots since i wear them only a few months.  The CLs I got are super practical for my weather, as are the Pradas....and they all were much less (since they are not boots).

What do ya'll think???


----------



## Longchamp

Like you said, it's how much use you'll get out of them.  I wear a lot of boots here, but seems all but 4 mos out of the year is boot time in my part of the country.

I think these boots would look better w/ use and age, would given them character.  I love them except the two gold buttons near the ankle of the boot--wish they had left those off KWIM???


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--I hate to be a naysayer,  but for the amount of use you'd get from them I'd pass.  And it isn't just a price thing--they'd take up a lot of closet space and wouldn't be usable for most of the year.  Where I live I think they'd be a better investment--you can wear boots like that for half of the year.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks ladies...I love you both for being honest- and I think this whole time I knew the answer...

On another note, how about that new Moon Cabat....LC, are you thinking about that one, and sbelle, will she be added to your collection?  Based on the pics, I am super impressed!  Wish I could afford that!

Will post pics of my stuff when I pick it up on Friday


----------



## sbelle

^No moon cabat for me.  I've done enough damage to last a lifetime!  I am trying out way of thinking...

"Just Say No!"


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> How fun is that? That will be fun shopping for DR furniture. What are you looking at, what styles?? Going to have to post pix for us.


 

^ I have found a few sets I like...one Kincaid and I can't remember the other company..I'm waiting to see what's coming in...a store I am working with said they have  ahuge shipment coming in 1-2 weeks so keep your fingers crossed!!

I bought a wallet off BF yesterday...it's from 2007 I believe and I've been dreaming of it ever since I missed out on it....I FREAKED when I saw it....should be here soon..will post pics when she gets here..


----------



## sbelle

^Can't wait to see your wallet!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here are my ring and my bracelet that I bought....I look at the pic and think the ring is looking rather large on me....


----------



## sbelle

*ryry*--they're beautiful!!  

The ring does look large in the picture, but I think it's because it is such a close up picture.  I love it!


----------



## poopsie

Very stunning ring- a real 'hand-grabber' and I am sure you will get lots of compliments on it!
I quit wearing my rings several months ago. I was working on an Ebay listing and had taken a pic of the ring on my finger. When I looked at the photo I was appalled- WHEN had I acquired my father's hands!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here are my ring and my bracelet that I bought....I look at the pic and think the ring is looking rather large on me....


 
That ring looks great on you, I don't think it's too big.  Better too big than too small.  The bracelet looks like it fits your wrist perfect, love them both. 



EMMY said:


> ^ I have found a few sets I like...one Kincaid and I can't remember the other company..I'm waiting to see what's coming in...a store I am working with said they have ahuge shipment coming in 1-2 weeks so keep your fingers crossed!!
> 
> Woo Hoo, how fun is that looking at DR furniture. I'd love to see pix and let us know how it turns out.
> 
> I bought a wallet off BF yesterday...it's from 2007 I believe and I've been dreaming of it ever since I missed out on it....I FREAKED when I saw it....should be here soon..will post pics when she gets here..


 
:useless:  Woo Hoo again, love when we find someone that we've been lusting over and sounds like a good price too.


----------



## hsensi

Hi Ladies! I don't usually pop in here but wanted to make a suggestion about furniture.  I live in NJ and I only ever buy my furniture from NC.  Last week I had a new 'dinette' (its a 60" square table with 8 chairs) delivered from NC. It is Basset and the store price on sale was $3500 plus tax and delivery. I paid $1900 including delivery to my home!  There are lots of retailers who will give you quotes but just make sure you check their history on BBB and make sure they will accept a credit card for your payments.
Hey, if you can save a couple thousand dollars, thats a new bag or two!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Great advice  about the NC furn shopping but esp the new bag or two.


----------



## hsensi

Longchamp said:


> ^^^ Great advice  about the NC furn shopping but esp the new bag or two.


Thanks! I buy all my good furniture from NC.  You need to be careful though because the recession has put a lot of retailers out of business, hence why the cc is so important!


----------



## EMMY

^ Thanx for posting..I have come across some great companies in NC...I just have to decide what I want..!!....and what will FIT..

I got the wallet..will post pics later....I've been landscaping and then off on the boat so I am crunched for time at the moment..I'm back to work today and CHOKING on all the work I have to do....party is def OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

This is what I was doing Thurs & Fri....


----------



## jcoop

^^*EMMY*!!!!  WOW, how beautiful!  That was work, huh?  What kind of grass do you have?


----------



## EMMY

^ LMAO!!!  I have no idea...it's a mix of green fescue and bluegrass....I put down seed all the time!!!

This is what I did this weekend...we went to Brockville CA on the boat for the hydroplane races..I watched them for about an hour then went shopping


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ^ LMAO!!!  I have no idea...it's a mix of green fescue and bluegrass....I put down seed all the time!!!
> 
> This is what I did this weekend...we went to Brockville CA on the boat for the hydroplane races..I watched them for about an hour then went shopping



Great pictures *Emmy*!

I am still not used to living in the North.  When I saw that you went to Brockville CA, I was thinking -- wow California???


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I'm still thinking that it's Calif.   

The wavy landscaping looks like it was hard work and very lovely.

Woo Hoo,  you are one hot sexy babe Emmy.   You should work those boat shows where the beautiful girls prance around on the boats, I bet you'd sell a boat or two.  

Thanks for sharing all the pix.  But where's the Chanel WOC????


----------



## EMMY

Isn't CA the abbreviation for Canada?! I have no idea lol!!!!  Thanx for the compliments...and don't you worry LC....the WOC came out for dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

HAHA!  I was giggling at this thread  Emmy- you look great, and your pics were just beautiful...makes me miss the east coast!  CN is Canada I thought, but who knows.  As soon as I saw your pics, I knew it was not California..(the water looks more east coast than west coast water)!

You did an amazing job on your lawn!!!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> Isn't CA the abbreviation for Canada?! I have no idea lol!!!! Thanx for the compliments...and don't you worry LC....the WOC came out for dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You are so right my friend and I have family in Toronto, wouldn't they be proud of me???  :shame:

I was missing the province/territory.


----------



## EMMY

^LMAO!  I will take pics as the summer goes on and post to stay in touch w/ everyone...I am always on during the week to catch up on stuff but don't post too much in the summer....just so everyone knows I am around and not off the face of the earth!!!


----------



## Longchamp

When my niece went to Spain to work for the summer, she told the group she was from Canada/Toronto.  Here are some of the responses she got:

1.  Where is Canada located in the US? (they thought it was one of our states)
2.  Do you ride a snowmobile to school?
3.  Do you and your family live in an igloo?

She was mad, I still tease her about it.  Have to tell her my blunder to even up the score. LOL. 

Keep in touch Emmy, love the pix.


----------



## EMMY

I took pics of the Prada wallet that I've been looking for FOREVER...I got it from BF last week...I will post later tonight..Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## akillian24

Yikes.. I'm posting this here because although this isn't a Prada - this forum has been where I spend my time and I want to get ya'lls opinions.  

As you already know, I'm shopping for my first "Big Girl Bag" (supposed to pick something up in Vegas next week) but stumbled across this today at NM.  It's not a Prada - but I really, really dig it.  It's kind of a graphite grey color.  What do ya'll think?  I love bowlers .......  but also want something that versatile and will last. I've never even looked at Chanel before, so have no idea what I'd be getting into.

I'll likely ask the gals in the Chanel forum as well...  are they nice?


----------



## pellarin22

I love that purse! Get it!


----------



## EMMY

^akillian24 I LOVE that!!! Great for you! COngrats!! Post a modeling pic...want to see what size that baby is!!!


----------



## EMMY

As promised.....my coveted wallet...


----------



## akillian24

pellarin22 said:


> I love that purse! Get it!



I really want to.... and I'd have it before I left, which would be awesome! I do need to check to see if I buy it in Las Vegas - I might be able to get out of tax since we don't have a Prada boutique here.


----------



## akillian24

EMMY said:


> As promised.....my coveted wallet...



Oh EMMY  - that is my kinda style.  So chic - with a little bit of edge mixed in. Adore it!!!  I can see why you're so happy with it.


----------



## Bagladee

akillian24 said:


> Yikes.. I'm posting this here because although this isn't a Prada - this forum has been where I spend my time and I want to get ya'lls opinions.
> 
> As you already know, I'm shopping for my first "Big Girl Bag" (supposed to pick something up in Vegas next week) but stumbled across this today at NM. It's not a Prada - but I really, really dig it. It's kind of a graphite grey color. What do ya'll think? I love bowlers ....... but also want something that versatile and will last. I've never even looked at Chanel before, so have no idea what I'd be getting into.
> 
> I'll likely ask the gals in the Chanel forum as well... are they nice?


 
Love this Chanel bag as it has a bit of an edge to it. I am certain you would love it!!! Post some modeling pics once you have her.


----------



## Longchamp

Two girls after my own heart, love bowlers, my favorite style of handbag and other than my LV wallet, the 3/4 wallets are my favorite.   Two great finds from two great people. Enjoy and thanks for sharing.  I like how the wallet is two  tone. 

Hey *bagladee*, where have you been?  Something new must have come your way.  Want to share??


----------



## ryrybaby12

Akillian- love the Chanel...and I cover Vegas for work, and am very familiar with all the Chanel boutiques sadly...go to either the Wynn or Bellagio for the most selection, and they can definitely ship it tax free...

And yes, the Chanel girls are nice!!


----------



## akillian24

Thank you Longchamp & ryrybaby12.

ryrybaby12-
How fun that you get regular access to such amazing shopping!!!  Yay for job perks.  
I am starting to cave and want to buy this bag *before* I even make it to Vegas so that I A) Have it there and B)Don't risk it being kidnapped by someone else.   DH also said not to worry about the taxes since it's my first designer handbag and he thinks it should be more about having fun. (Love him!)

I don't know how easy it is to track down (in Vegas or otherwise) ...... so here I am trying to figure out if I want to go to Vegas and look around some more and risk this one getting away. Oh - so this is the fun of bag hunting! LOL


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Hey *bagladee*, where have you been? Something new must have come your way. Want to share??


 
*Longchamp*, I have been lurking in the background - lol. I have been really good on my ban. I sold a few bags to fund a new Rolex that I have on order. It should be here by the beginning of July at the latest. Been spending my money on watches and jewelry, but have been itching to get back into bags. I was just at Nordstrom this week checking out the fall lookbook and there are some gorgeous new bags coming out!!! Gucci is bringing back some vintage designs and Jimmy Choo has some beauties coming too. Would you believe I was so excited about what I saw in those two that I forgot to even look at Prada. So I need to get back in there to see them.

I bought one bag during the sale - a Jimmy Choo, and posted it there. I also have a JC bag coming today from Bluefly. I can't wait!!!! Got a great deal on a bag that just came out. It amazes me that they get their hands on new bags that have just hit the boutiques and department stores.

Lots of newbies here. It is always great to watch how people get sucked in to the great world of designer handbags. Once you're in - YOU'RE IN!!!


----------



## EMMY

Bagladee glad to hear that you are back in the game lol!!! I haven't been spending $$ on bags either...I haven't seen any I love ... just a few things here and there...Thank Gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just found a dining room set....It's perfect except I want to have a piece of marbe or grainite cut for the top of the buffet to set off the set...I plan to have a stiff cocktail ready for hubby when he gets up to the boat tonight to break the news lol....


----------



## akillian24

Bagladee said:


> *Longchamp*, I have been lurking in the background - lol. I have been really good on my ban. I sold a few bags to fund a new Rolex that I have on order. It should be here by the beginning of July at the latest. Been spending my money on watches and jewelry, but have been itching to get back into bags. I was just at Nordstrom this week checking out the fall lookbook and there are some gorgeous new bags coming out!!! Gucci is bringing back some vintage designs and Jimmy Choo has some beauties coming too. Would you believe I was so excited about what I saw in those two that I forgot to even look at Prada. So I need to get back in there to see them.
> 
> I bought one bag during the sale - a Jimmy Choo, and posted it there. I also have a JC bag coming today from Bluefly. I can't wait!!!! Got a great deal on a bag that just came out. It amazes me that they get their hands on new bags that have just hit the boutiques and department stores.
> 
> Lots of newbies here. It is always great to watch how people get sucked in to the great world of designer handbags. Once you're in - YOU'RE IN!!!



I love, love the bags in your prof pic.  Great color. I love the Chanel long-strap bags - so elegant.


----------



## akillian24

Well.. I called the Prada boutique at our hotel (Bellagio) and they said the boutique didn't have that bag - nor did any of the other boutiques.  And it was priced $300 more?  Seeewwooo.... I think I'm going to pick up the one here - rather than risk it leaving the store with someone else.  I'll be sad not to have a Big Bag Hunt while on my trip in Las Vegas, but very happy to have such a great handbag. I've been looking for a long time!!

I'm waiting for the SA to call me back to confirm the style number..... dah-dah-dah-daaahhh.


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> Bagladee glad to hear that you are back in the game lol!!! I haven't been spending $$ on bags either...I haven't seen any I love ... just a few things here and there...Thank Gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just found a dining room set....It's perfect except I want to have a piece of marbe or grainite cut for the top of the buffet to set off the set...I plan to have a stiff cocktail ready for hubby when he gets up to the boat tonight to break the news lol....


 

Can't wait to see the new set!!! Great idea with the marble or granite.

It has been so cool and rainy here that we haven't had our boat out since the first week of spring. I know DH is chomping at the bit to get out, but we had to do our annual composting, planting of the containers and hanging baskets (and I have a ton of those), and various other lawn things. DH decided he needed to add some bentgrass (golf courses use this) to our lawn and now thinks he needs this liquid stuff they put on it to make it grow thick but really slow. It is like $700 for a gallon. I guess you dilute it down, but sheeet, sounds like liquid gold to me. It is supposed to be nice here this weekend - in the high 70's so I'm thinking he will be begging to go out on Sunday.

I have not seen a lot of bags that make me sing. My JC tatum just arrived about 30 minutes ago and it is beautiful. It is a dark camel suede and so have to figure out what to put on it so that it doesn't get jean transfer. Will take some pics later - maybe outside this afternoon when the sun comes out.


----------



## jcoop

*akillian24*, I'm liking that Chanel bag!  Cannot go wrong with that style.  I have not seen it irl though.  Let us know!

*bagladee*, great hearing from you!  Hope you have great weather for the weekend!

*Emmy*, glad you found the furniture that you really like---great idea on the marble/granite.  We HAVE to see pics when you get it!


----------



## akillian24

Bagladee said:


> Can't wait to see the new set!!! Great idea with the marble or granite.
> 
> It has been so cool and rainy here that we haven't had our boat out since the first week of spring. I know DH is chomping at the bit to get out, but we had to do our annual composting, planting of the containers and hanging baskets (and I have a ton of those), and various other lawn things. DH decided he needed to add some bentgrass (golf courses use this) to our lawn and now thinks he needs this liquid stuff they put on it to make it grow thick but really slow. It is like $700 for a gallon. I guess you dilute it down, but sheeet, sounds like liquid gold to me. It is supposed to be nice here this weekend - in the high 70's so I'm thinking he will be begging to go out on Sunday.
> 
> I have not seen a lot of bags that make me sing. My JC tatum just arrived about 30 minutes ago and it is beautiful. It is a dark camel suede and so have to figure out what to put on it so that it doesn't get jean transfer. Will take some pics later - maybe outside this afternoon when the sun comes out.



I grew up in the PNW and can completely relate to the May-June rain - Eeek!!!   Sounds like Sunday could shape up nicely - I hope so.  

Excited to see your pix - I love the camel/neutral tones this year. I'm too reckless with light colors to pull it off just yet though.


----------



## akillian24

jcoop said:


> *akillian24*, I'm liking that Chanel bag!  Cannot go wrong with that style.  I have not seen it irl though.  Let us know!
> 
> *bagladee*, great hearing from you!  Hope you have great weather for the weekend!
> 
> *Emmy*, glad you found the furniture that you really like---great idea on the marble/granite.  We HAVE to see pics when you get it!



I love it too!!!  I'm 2nd guessing the durability though - I don't need canvas but wonder if it will show every scratch/mark?


----------



## akillian24

EMMY said:


> Bagladee glad to hear that you are back in the game lol!!! I haven't been spending $$ on bags either...I haven't seen any I love ... just a few things here and there...Thank Gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just found a dining room set....It's perfect except I want to have a piece of marbe or grainite cut for the top of the buffet to set off the set...I plan to have a stiff cocktail ready for hubby when he gets up to the boat tonight to break the news lol....




EMMY - do you live on the boat in your picture??!?!  It's beautiful.

I have been on a mojito kick. I suggest a few of those to ease the sting of your marble request!


----------



## Bagladee

akillian24 said:


> I love it too!!! I'm 2nd guessing the durability though - I don't need canvas but wonder if it will show every scratch/mark?


 
I think it depends on how you use your bags. The Chanel bag should be durable as I don't think it is lambskin. I think some marks are okay - we use our bags, right? And since it is black, any marks should be less visible. I am careful with my bags. I never put them on the floor. I use a purse hook alot. I have always been good with my bags, but once I started carrying the pemier designer bags, I noticed I was even more careful. I am excited for you - it will be an adventure to find that first perfect one!


----------



## ang2383

ryrybaby12 said:


> Akillian- love the Chanel...and I cover Vegas for work, and am very familiar with all the Chanel boutiques sadly...go to either the Wynn or Bellagio for the most selection, and they can definitely ship it tax free...
> 
> And yes, the Chanel girls are nice!!



oh what do you do for work?  that's amazing that you get to go to vegas regularly.  i have yet to go =(


----------



## akillian24

Bagladee said:


> I think it depends on how you use your bags. The Chanel bag should be durable as I don't think it is lambskin. I think some marks are okay - we use our bags, right? And since it is black, any marks should be less visible. I am careful with my bags. I never put them on the floor. I use a purse hook alot. I have always been good with my bags, but once I started carrying the pemier designer bags, I noticed I was even more careful. I am excited for you - it will be an adventure to find that first perfect one!



Thank you!!! And I'm guessing you chuckle as you are recalling your own experience purchasing that first perfect bag.  What a mess! Ha!   It's so fun - but so dramatic!!!  Ack!!!

I did get up the guts and buy the bag today.  Now, after getting it home, trying it on with at least half of my wardrobe, I am 'officially' in love.  

I will post a reveal - (here since it's not a Prada) tomorrow.  

So, here I am posting that I bought a Chanel bag, without an offical reveal in a Prada forum. Wow - I really am not great at this whole tpf thing, am I?  Geesh.


----------



## Longchamp

Woo Hoo *akillian24*, please do post pix of your fab Chanel bowler, we'd love to see it and big congrats.  

*Bagladee*, I don't hang out much in the jewelry forum, so please post your new Rolex when she arrives too.  I need to get over there and check out all the bling. 

And then there's Emmy's DR Furniture w/ custom made granite top.  

Okay ladies, going to hold you to all the pix.    without pix.

And I hear a PAB might be up and coming in another tPFer's collection   or two tPEer's.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> And I hear a PAB might be up and coming in another tPFer's collection   or two tPEer's.



Ok, I am sure this will end up being a dumb question.  What's a PAB?


----------



## Beach Bum

^Peekaboo>>
hehehe!


----------



## sbelle

^Thanks *BB*!  I knew that at one time, but it didn't click with me.  Are you one of the ones getting a PAB????


----------



## sbelle

Anyone over here getting the new Iphone?  

They can be pre-ordered on Monday and I'm trying to come up with a good reason (that my family will buy into) why I need it.  I have the last version of the Iphone, so it's only a year old.  DH actually won't give me the hardest time--it's my daughters.  I can just hear them now...."what do you need that for????!!!!"


----------



## Beach Bum

lol..Im getting it.I just broke the mute button on mine this week...so im ready..hehe


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> *Bagladee*, I don't hang out much in the jewelry forum, so please post your new Rolex when she arrives too. I need to get over there and check out all the bling.


 
I will definitely post the Rolex when she arrives - can't wait!!! Here is a pic of a ring I just had set this spring. I had the stone for awhile but couldn't find the right setting. I am very happy with how it turned out. The stone is beautiful 3.2 ct equivilent smokey quartz set in platinum with just under 1.5 ct of diamonds.


----------



## Bagladee

What do you guys think of these two bags? I have never had a Balenciaga but recently received a pic of the anthracite one from my SA at NM and then saw the suede one yesterday. I never liked the fringe handing from the zippers (not opposed to fringe - just not on zippers), and it looks like these don't have it. I totally love the grey one!!!


----------



## sbelle

*Baglade*e -- love the setting for that ring!  The design is gorgeous!

I have never been a fan of bbags for the same reason, the strings hanging down drive me nuts.  I really like both the bags pictured, but the grey is really my favorite!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Like the grey Bagladee (no shock to you I am sure).  I am growing to like Balenciaga, but not one of my faves...
Sbelle...I am either getting the new IPhone or the I Pad....or both!  My bday is next weekend, and this is what I am getting


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Like the grey Bagladee (no shock to you I am sure). I am growing to like Balenciaga, but not one of my faves...
> Sbelle...I am either getting the new IPhone or the I Pad....or both! My bday is next weekend, and this is what I am getting


 
I spent the afternoon (most of it anyway) in the Jimmy Choo boutique and so these bags may be on hold. The bags that they have coming in for fall/winter are gorgeous!!!!! The grey that they have used on several bags is beautiful and the leathers are so soft. They have made a HUGE improvement over their offerings of the past couple seasons.


----------



## Longchamp

on the ring *bagladee*, love the setting, just love it and she looks great on your finger. Thanks for sharing this beauty.

Agree w/ the rest, the grey is the first BBag that I would consider and I like this one a lot. 

 My fringe Prada, Cousin it, I sold about a year ago to a great girl that I still stay in touch w/ about bags, she found a new home in CA and has been getting some sun on the beach. 

What are the Choo's you're looking at?   Isn't fall great, just love fall bags.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bagladee said:


> What do you guys think of these two bags? I have never had a Balenciaga but recently received a pic of the anthracite one from my SA at NM and then saw the suede one yesterday. I never liked the fringe handing from the zippers (not opposed to fringe - just not on zippers), and it looks like these don't have it. I totally love the grey one!!!


 
Hey bagladee!   I am a former bbag fanatic!!  These don't have the leather strips because they have Giant Hardware.  The Regular Hardware styles are the classic styles that still have the fringe.  At one point, I had anthracite from 3 different seasons, in different styles!  I still love anthracite


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Sbelle...I am either getting the new IPhone or the I Pad....or both!  *My bday is* *next weekend*, and this is what I am getting



I know when your birthday is


----------



## EMMY

Bagladee LOVE the ring...I'm a HUGE fan of big rings---looks fab on you!!!

I like the anthracite  but don't own any Bbags......I am not a huge fan of Bal butI have always preferred this one....I swore off suede...too high maintenance for me..

ANd yes I ordered the dining room furniture...and of course NOW I find a Prada bag I have to have......Waverine posted pics in the Prada forum..anyone know where I can get it and what season it's from?! I feel the tingle.....


http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/my-prada-loot-arrived-this-morning-597566.html


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> Bagladee LOVE the ring...I'm a HUGE fan of big rings---looks fab on you!!!
> 
> I like the anthracite but don't own any Bbags......I am not a huge fan of Bal butI have always preferred this one....I swore off suede...too high maintenance for me..
> 
> ANd yes I ordered the dining room furniture...and of course NOW I find a Prada bag I have to have......Waverine posted pics in the Prada forum..anyone know where I can get it and what season it's from?! I feel the tingle.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/my-prada-loot-arrived-this-morning-597566.html


 

Thanks EMMY. I love that bag too - Pretty sure it is from sometime in the past six months. That suede lining is YUMMY and one of the reasons I love JC bags. You should send the pic to Joanna and see what she can find! Good luck girl. I know what it is like when you find a bag you want.


----------



## EMMY

^ Thanx Bagladee...just emailed Joanna....!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

I finally made up my mind and sent that brown (pleather lined) clutch back. I actually liked it in spite of the pleather, but the clutch part just wasn't working for me.  Even though it didn't have a security tag on it, I never did much more than put my things in it and take pics.  Since the replacement isn't Prada (don't faint, ya'll!), thought I'd just pop the reveal thread here. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/my-first-trip-to-fendi-land-597951.html

I love this thing. I already have it loaded and ready to go out tomorrow.  Now, off to get some laundry done!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Prada Psycho said:


> I finally made up my mind and sent that brown (pleather lined) clutch back. I actually liked it in spite of the pleather, but the clutch part just wasn't working for me. Even though it didn't have a security tag on it, I never did much more than put my things in it and take pics. Since the replacement isn't Prada (don't faint, ya'll!), thought I'd just pop the reveal thread here.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/my-first-trip-to-fendi-land-597951.html
> 
> I love this thing. I already have it loaded and ready to go out tomorrow. Now, off to get some laundry done!!!


 
PP - love this little green number!!! What a great splash of color!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ANd yes I ordered the dining room furniture...*and of course NOW I find a Prada bag I have to have......*



Seems like it always works that way!


----------



## sbelle

Prada Psycho said:


> Since the replacement isn't Prada (*don't faint, ya'll!*), thought I'd just pop the reveal thread here.
> 
> 
> I love this thing. I already have it loaded and ready to go out tomorrow.



I have to say I was surprised, but it is a beauty!


----------



## EMMY

PP!!!! What the.....You are cracking me up lately!!!! You can def pull that off!! Congrats!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> I have to say I was surprised, but it is a beauty!




You aren't the only one that's surprised. Fendi has NEVER been on my radar!  I always thought the Spy bags were cute, especially the hobo/shoulder version, but Fendi was like LV to me: my first thought is MONOGRAM LOGOS!! Blech! 

I happened to see that teal one on Bluefly's home page one day and my jaw dropped.   When this green messenger popped up, I diddled around for a while wondering if I wanted to step away from Prada.  It was the green and the messenger features combined that made me go for it. When the box arrived, I ripped the security tag off as soon as I looked it over.  

Just what I need.....another designer nipping at my nestegg! ush:


----------



## Longchamp

Love the fendi, great color and looks good on you and the  versatility of the handle length is great.  It looks like one of those bags that isn't huge but would hold a lot.

Congrats and thanks for sharing.

But have to admit, was sure it was going to be a Valentino after you the red wallet purchase!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Longchamp said:


> Love the fendi, great color and looks good on you and the  versatility of the handle length is great.  It looks like one of those bags that isn't huge but would hold a lot.
> 
> Congrats and thanks for sharing.
> 
> But have to admit, _*was sure it was going to be a Valentino after you the red wallet purchase!*_!



I did look over all the Valentino bags at his website proper.  Just too fussy for my life and taste buds.  The wallet though, I'm still in love with!


----------



## EMMY

Did anyone notice the fall bags on Neimans?!!!!! Eeek...ln love with like 3 so far....that one satchel messenger has the THICK STRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so dead....


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> Did anyone notice the fall bags on Neimans?!!!!! Eeek...ln love with like 3 so far....that one satchel messenger has the THICK STRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so dead....



HOLY CRAP! Those first three look like someone went to Siberia, killed Sasquatch and used his hide!  


Not to mention the newest version of Cousin Itt, the armor plated one and those icky camo number.  again. 

I do see some old favorites popping back in (the calfskin bags and saffiano satchel models). I'm digging that stone gaufre, too.  I am NOT of course, digging the price tags.  The only one that's even close to a reasonable price is the hobo bag, but I sure don't don't need another one of those.


----------



## Bagladee

This one has my attention. I've got an email in to Joanna to see if they are getting it.


----------



## Bagladee

I have been on a Jimmy Choo binge the past week. Bought this on Sunday at the local boutique and have another coming from BF tomorrow.


----------



## Longchamp

That's a beauty *Bagladee*, is that from the Fall collection?  

I can't tell from your pix, is that horsehair or coated canvas like Tod's G bag?


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> That's a beauty *Bagladee*, is that from the Fall collection?
> 
> I can't tell from your pix, is that horsehair or coated canvas like Tod's G bag?


 
Thanks *Longchamp*! It is patent leather with woven snakeskin around the handle. It is from the pre-fall collection. The patent leather will be perfect for those rainy days in Seattle. I do want a pony hair bag for fall - can't decide between the Prada Catallino Bowler, JC Bree or a vintage Gucci that they are bringing back in pony. All are beautiful. But one pony is enough.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Hate to be an enabler, but glad you're into bags again, we missed you!


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> ^^^ Hate to be an enabler, but glad you're into bags again, we missed you!


 
Thanks. Just have to make sure I am following the one in/one out rule. But now that I have done it a few times, it is no big deal. Fall will be tough as three of my favorite designers have several bags that have my eye. I will never be as crazy as I was last year - OMG.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee said:


> This one has my attention. I've got an email in to Joanna to see if they are getting it.


 

Of course you like this bag....SO DO I!!  Let me know what Joanna says...I really NEED that bag and love that color!  Yep- Prada has some good bags again for fall....ugh!

Nice bag Bagladee....

Oh, and yep- Gucci has some fab ones coming in as well, and Fendi has a new bag coming out called the Classico or something...very cool!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Prada Psycho said:


> You aren't the only one that's surprised. Fendi has NEVER been on my radar! I always thought the Spy bags were cute, especially the hobo/shoulder version, but Fendi was like LV to me: my first thought is MONOGRAM LOGOS!! Blech!
> 
> I happened to see that teal one on Bluefly's home page one day and my jaw dropped. When this green messenger popped up, I diddled around for a while wondering if I wanted to step away from Prada. It was the green and the messenger features combined that made me go for it. When the box arrived, I ripped the security tag off as soon as I looked it over.
> 
> Just what I need.....another designer nipping at my nestegg! ush:


 

That was funny and sweet to read!  I love the bag and commend you for stepping out of Prada....

I still love the Fendi Peekaboo


----------



## EMMY

Bagladee and Ryry...hope you score this bag..it is a beuaty and looks like it will hold up well....I've had an email into Joanna but haven't heard anything yet....(??)


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> Bagladee and Ryry...hope you score this bag..it is a beuaty and looks like it will hold up well....I've had an email into Joanna but haven't heard anything yet....(??)


 How dare she take a day off when we are all going "bag crazy". You would think that at least someone in that shop would send an email about her return. I'm sending my email again today!


----------



## akillian24

Bagladee - Love the BBag.  I have a pair of boots in a similar color and find they go with nearly everything.    Funny you posted about a BBag.  I was looking at trying to find a camel(ish) colored twiggy. I really like the look.


----------



## akillian24

PP- The green Fendi is a fun color.  When I get a good basic bag collection, I would love to add a green or blue bag.  Great find!


----------



## Longchamp

Where's *sbelle*,  ah probably still on hold w/ Apple or her finger is stuck on retry for the I phone 4.   That's probably where *BeachBum* is too.


----------



## Beach Bum

Lol,I sPent 9 freaking hours online yesterday trying to get my iphone4---- I did manage to get one but I was soooooo mad!
My nanny of one year up and ditched me with no notice so I'm in a bad state of mind.I ordered the PS1 in large size, bought a DY diamond ring.....retail therapy is helping,lmao


----------



## Bagladee

akillian24 said:


> Bagladee - Love the BBag. I have a pair of boots in a similar color and find they go with nearly everything. Funny you posted about a BBag. I was looking at trying to find a camel(ish) colored twiggy. I really like the look.


 
I haven't pulled the trigger on that one yet. Since I got that email from my SA at NM I have seen so many other beauties. What to pick - what to pick......Last year I would have bought them all, but I am not going to be crazy this year!


----------



## Longchamp

Beach Bum said:


> Lol,I sPent 9 freaking hours online yesterday trying to get my iphone4---- I did manage to get one but I was soooooo mad!
> My nanny of one year up and ditched me with no notice so I'm in a bad state of mind.I ordered the PS1 in large size, bought a DY diamond ring.....retail therapy is helping,lmao


 
 on nanny, that's terrible, sorry to hear that.

Oh yes, retail therapy solves all problems "Did someone say nanny?"

Okay :useless: Which color PS did you get and I bet the Yurman ring is gorgeous.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> Thanks. Just have to make sure I am following the one in/one out rule. But now that I have done it a few times, it is no big deal. Fall will be tough as three of my favorite designers have several bags that have my eye. I will never be as crazy as I was last year - OMG.


 
:true: Tons of great Fall bags from lots of designers, it is going to be hard to decide.   But will be fun in the process.


----------



## akillian24

Beach Bum said:


> Lol,I sPent 9 freaking hours online yesterday trying to get my iphone4---- I did manage to get one but I was soooooo mad!
> My nanny of one year up and ditched me with no notice so I'm in a bad state of mind.I ordered the PS1 in large size, bought a DY diamond ring.....retail therapy is helping,lmao



I can sorta relate.... My nanny of almost a year just left for a 3 week vacation.  [Insert scream]


----------



## Bagladee

Am I crazy? DH thinks so. He tells me he won't be seen with "it". Just arrived this morning. Jimmy Choo tie-dye Riley. I know it is probably one of those bags that you either love or hate, but I LOVES!!!


----------



## Longchamp

I like this Choo *alot Bagladee*, and I'm not usually a Choo fan.  Reminds me somewhat of the BV cigar tie dye duffel.   Looks great on you Bagladee and thanks for sharing.

http://www.bluefly.com/Bottega-Vene...-top-handle-bag/cat60024/308132301/detail.fly


----------



## Longchamp

akillian24 said:


> I can sorta relate.... My nanny of almost a year just left for a 3 week vacation. [Insert scream]


 
Wow, that would be hard--, sorry.

Are you children school age and done for the summer or still too young?


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> I like this Choo *alot Bagladee*, and I'm not usually a Choo fan. Reminds me somewhat of the BV cigar tie dye duffel. Looks great on you Bagladee and thanks for sharing.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Bottega-Vene...-top-handle-bag/cat60024/308132301/detail.fly


 
Thanks *Longchamp*. I like this BV bag too! They are both different and that appeals to me.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I really like the Riley...especially this one!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Where's *sbelle*,  ah probably still on hold w/ Apple or her finger is stuck on retry for the I phone 4.   That's probably where *BeachBum* is too.



I spent almost my entire day yesterday trying to get a new Iphone.   I started trying around 8:30 am-ish and finally scored about 3:30.  I'm one of those people who great difficulty letting loose of something once I've started.  Lol--it was an awful, awful mess.  

I got 2 because dd needed a new phone and I wanted a new one.  That's where's where is got tricky.  I didn't "need" a new one (I got my last Iphone a year ago) so I had to get creative to come up with a reason to convince dh that I really did "need" a new one.  Y'all would be proud--it didn't take me long to come up with a reason I need it!!  

The new Iphone has a feature called "Face Time".  Basically it has a front camera that you can use for a skype-like application.  When I saw the video on it, I thought it was skype and that it would be great to use when dd goes to college this Fall.   Well guess what?  It is an iphone only application and only works when used on 2 Iphone 4's.  So if I kept my old Iphone 3gs, dd and I wouldn't be able to use the "Face Time".   WELL...that's all I needed.


----------



## Beach Bum

akillian24 said:


> I can sorta relate.... My nanny of almost a year just left for a 3 week vacation.  [Insert scream]



LMAO...Not to scare u....but my nanny was away for over a week on vacation too.....then i got a TEXT that she wasnt coming back.I got dumped Via a TEXT message.....I KID U NOT.I am not a happy camper.hehe,I hope i survive yet another trip to GREAT ADVENTURE tomorrow(He is wearing me out....!)


----------



## akillian24

Beach Bum said:


> LMAO...Not to scare u....but my nanny was away for over a week on vacation too.....then i got a TEXT that she wasnt coming back.I got dumped Via a TEXT message.....I KID U NOT.I am not a happy camper.hehe,I hope i survive yet another trip to GREAT ADVENTURE tomorrow(He is wearing me out....!)



OMG - That is horrific!!!!!  How old is your LO?  Mine is 17 months and is currently suffering from classic Separation Anxiety.  DH travels 2-4 nights a week so Me + Uber Needy Toddler = Game of Survivor.

Are you looking for a new Nanny?  I know quite a few friends of mine have found really amazing ones from nannyforehire.com.  Apparently if you have a membership you can create very specific searches.

If my nanny checks out early I'm going to go back to work. FAST.  LOL
(She is looking for FT employment as she just graduated, but her degree is a BA in Psych and she wants to work in the field... I'm hoping she'll realize she needs her Masters for the fun stuff...)


----------



## Beach Bum

My Little one is 2 yrs old...Im starting him at a preschool at my synagogue next week for 3 mornings a week.So for now im just looking for a sitter.I have NOONE now.Cant even get my hair done...LOL...grrrr.Mine was like a member of the family and i have NO CLUE why she left.She has done this before to another family...i guess i should have learned from that.My little guy is GLUED to me.Im gonna need a valium next week when i drop him off at the synagogue..LOL....sniff


----------



## chic02latz

hello prada gals!!! i haven't logged on in the past 6 months. i really, really miss you all. i have been kinda busy with work, but have been thoroughly enjoying my job in the past few months.  last month, i got to visit 13 cities in 4 countries in asia for both work and pleasure. i felt so lucky that i got to see so many different things here (the cities, cultures, people, etc.)
however, the internet connection is very slow in here... something that i always took for granted while i was in the states...

with all the travels, i have been very good (about spending money for bags)... only added 3 pradas in the past 6 months!!! mainly nylon bags with long strap - light and easy to take care of when i'm traveling... also bought some tods and miu miu bags and shoes... and now start to think that i may have a hard time hauling all these things back home... 

but one thing for sure: there are more asian women wearing designers in comparison to those in the midwest. something that i'm not used to... but there are a lot of knockoffs too... i'm just glad that i met a few women at work who actually share the same "passion" as we do... so that i can actually shop with them without feeling too guilty 

well, enough confession for now... as it is just right after lunch time here, and i have to get back to work...  i'll try to visit here more regularly once i have more time on my hands!

i will have to browse some more to see what's been going on in your lives... i miss you all!!!!


----------



## chic02latz

btw, bagladee... i loooove the jimmy choo bag you posted above


----------



## Bagladee

chic02latz said:


> btw, bagladee... i loooove the jimmy choo bag you posted above


 

OMG - chic I was thinking about you earlier today. I haven't been on the forum a lot in the past six months either and when I started checking in I wasn't seeing any posts from you. I figured you were busy with your work and staying out of "bag trouble". It sounds like things are good for you. It was great to hear from you - don't be a stranger!  And thanks for the compliment on the Riley. I'm surprised people are liking her.


----------



## sbelle

*chic*!!  

So glad to hear from you.  We've wondered how you are doing!  Glad to hear all is well--please stop in whenever you can! (can't remember when you left us but I had a name change from "ssc...")


----------



## ryrybaby12

Sbelle.....what are your thought on the Moon Cabat??


----------



## akillian24

Beach Bum said:


> My Little one is 2 yrs old...Im starting him at a preschool at my synagogue next week for 3 mornings a week.So for now im just looking for a sitter.I have NOONE now.Cant even get my hair done...LOL...grrrr.Mine was like a member of the family and i have NO CLUE why she left.She has done this before to another family...i guess i should have learned from that.My little guy is GLUED to me.Im gonna need a valium next week when i drop him off at the synagogue..LOL....sniff



BB - That is so unprofessional!! Was she younger? Maybe hasn't yet realized that she'll eventually need references?  Unfortunately, I've come to realize that Good Nanny & Professionalism are not mutually exclusive.  

He's attached to you at 2? Oh  my - I'd convinced myself that DD will surely have grown out of this phase by 2....... 

Good luck next week dropping him off. I know that will be very difficult - I've been starting to look as well and even that process has me a bit stressed.  HUGE HUG!


----------



## ryrybaby12

akillian24 said:


> BB - That is so unprofessional!! Was she younger? Maybe hasn't yet realized that she'll eventually need references?  Unfortunately, I've come to realize that Good Nanny & Professionalism are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> He's attached to you at 2? Oh  my - I'd convinced myself that DD will surely have grown out of this phase by 2.......
> 
> Good luck next week dropping him off. I know that will be very difficult - I've been starting to look as well and even that process has me a bit stressed.  HUGE HUG!


Well- it gets easier when they go to school, as my son LOVES his pre-school- and he is now 3 and 1/2 and I am starting my 1 and a half year old in a 3 half day program to get used to other kids since he is SOO attached to me and my nanny!  I plan to keep my nanny full time and both my kids will go to half day pre-school (older will start 5 half days, and younger 3 half days).  I am putting my littlest one in a pre-school dual language immersion program I helped start.

I work full time from home (as does DH) so we still need our nanny to help with the kids and shuffling around etc...plus we both travel....crazy, but wonderful life.  Kids make life worth all the work!!

Akillian, your DD is adorable! 

BB- I hear the synagogue pre-schools are awesome.  The one here in Scottsdale is stellar, and many of my friends that are not even Jewish send their kids there!  My good friends son knows Hebrew, and they are Catholic!  It is awesome!


----------



## EMMY

Hey CHic!!!!! GLad to hear all is well..we all miss ya!!!

I can't get over how much I love that CHoo bag...and I'm not a huge fan of CHoo...LOL...DH 'won't be seen with it'...this cracked me up....

Anyone know if Joanna is on VK? I emailed her in the beginning of the week and she hasn't emailed me back yet...she ALWAYS is great at answering email...I'm miffed..


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> Hey CHic!!!!! GLad to hear all is well..we all miss ya!!!
> 
> I can't get over how much I love that CHoo bag...and I'm not a huge fan of CHoo...LOL...DH 'won't be seen with it'...this cracked me up....
> 
> Anyone know if Joanna is on VK? I emailed her in the beginning of the week and she hasn't emailed me back yet...she ALWAYS is great at answering email...I'm miffed..


 
*EMMY* - I have three emails into Joanna and it is not like her not to respond. If she is out, someone else usually responds as such. Doesn't she know she has women on a mission who are waiting for her???

Thanks - glad you like the Riley. The next time DH hauls me off to that boat, SHE will be with US!!!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Sbelle.....what are your thought on the Moon Cabat??



Sent you an email  !


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> Anyone know if Joanna is on VK? I emailed her in the beginning of the week and she hasn't emailed me back yet...she ALWAYS is great at answering email...I'm miffed..




I sent her an email the other day, too.  Just a research question, not about a purchase. She hadn't answered me either, so I just figured she didn't want to or couldn't give me the information I was looking for.  Since I'm obviously not the only one that hasn't heard from her, I'll give her the benefit of the doubt. Hope I hear from her.


----------



## jcoop

*chic*, GREAT hearing from you!!!!!!!!!  Glad to hear you are doing well!  Hope you get a bit more time to pop in here and update us!  We miss you!


----------



## akillian24

ryrybaby12 said:


> Well- it gets easier when they go to school, as my son LOVES his pre-school- and he is now 3 and 1/2 and I am starting my 1 and a half year old in a 3 half day program to get used to other kids since he is SOO attached to me and my nanny! I plan to keep my nanny full time and both my kids will go to half day pre-school (older will start 5 half days, and younger 3 half days). I am putting my littlest one in a pre-school dual language immersion program I helped start.
> 
> I work full time from home (as does DH) so we still need our nanny to help with the kids and shuffling around etc...plus we both travel....crazy, but wonderful life. Kids make life worth all the work!!
> 
> Akillian, your DD is adorable!
> 
> BB- I hear the synagogue pre-schools are awesome. The one here in Scottsdale is stellar, and many of my friends that are not even Jewish send their kids there! My good friends son knows Hebrew, and they are Catholic! It is awesome!


 
Awe - Thanks! She's our first and looks like a mini version of my DH!  LOL

I've heard the same about synagogue schools - even our Ped suggested them.  I'm glad to hear you think the same.

You and your DH travel? You are my new hero.  I was a Project Manager prior to retiring to be a SAHM, largely because with DH's travel - we didn't feel organized/coordinated enough for both of us to be traveling.  I'm more than impressed!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Okay girls, I bought another Jimmy Choo bag. I promise that this will be my last Choo until I get my Prada cervo shine bowler. Introducing my Rosa in Cognac. In truth the color has more olive undertones. Nordstrom has this bag in black!


----------



## sbelle

^*Bagladee*-- that's one pretty bag!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love the bag...Bagladee!

So girls....I added a watch to my collection..I am wondering if you all think this is too big for me?  It is a Roadster in a Men's Large....LOL!  Here it is next to my Mid Size Tank...which is better for me, or keep both??  I can "trade" my Roadster in for another watch next week if I want (a Rolex Datejust with Roman Numerals and Diamond Bezel (more $$)- or keep these two and add a Rolex later...

This is a "Happy Birthday" to me present.....


----------



## ryrybaby12

Whoops...here are the pics..


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Whoops...here are the pics..


 
Love the new Roadster! Wear it for awhile and see how often you reach for the tank. If you don't, then maybe trade that one.


----------



## ryrybaby12

akillian24 said:


> Awe - Thanks! She's our first and looks like a mini version of my DH!  LOL
> 
> I've heard the same about synagogue schools - even our Ped suggested them.  I'm glad to hear you think the same.
> 
> You and your DH travel? You are my new hero.  I was a Project Manager prior to retiring to be a SAHM, largely because with DH's travel - we didn't feel organized/coordinated enough for both of us to be traveling.  I'm more than impressed!!!


LOL....if you only knew the half of it!  It is a crazy life, but I guess, I prefer it that way!  I can't complain, life is good!  We have a great nanny that my kids love, but we both work out of the home, so we don't miss a thing with our kids...which is awesome.  I am also really involved in the education system here...so that helps- but trying to balance can be crazy and we have NO family around!  BUT- that is where our friends here are so supportive!  I count my blessings every day....


----------



## ryrybaby12

You are right L!  BTW......you should change your avatar to some J Choo bags given you latest hunt/finds!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee said:


> Love the new Roadster! Wear it for awhile and see how often you reach for the tank. If you don't, then maybe trade that one.


The girls is the jewelry forum are stating that the Roadster looks too big.....


----------



## Longchamp

Hey *ryry and sbelle* :urock:artyhat:


----------



## Longchamp

I like big watches but your wrist looks about 5 1/2 inches or so, and I think it's too large for you also.

The tank is one of my favorite Cartier's, even though I know it has falling out of popularity lately, I love the style. 

For me hands down, trade the Roadster for the Rolex either now or later.  Do you know a good jewelery that can help you find a pre loved Rolex?  You'd save a bunch of money and would get a beautiful watch that would last you forever.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> The girls is the jewelry forum are stating that the Roadster looks too big.....


 
Yes, they may be right. I keep looking at your pics and your wrist is really tiny. You can't go wrong with a Rolex.

And happy birthday!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> Hey *ryry and sbelle* :urock:artyhat:


Thanks LC!!!  Thank you for everything and your friendship this year!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Girls...I am still loving this bag *ss watch though...kinda fun actually.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here are more shots....


----------



## Longchamp

I like the Roadster watch in general and it does look better on you in these pix, but I think I'd rather have the rolex.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ryrybaby12 said:


> The girls is the jewelry forum are stating _*that the Roadster looks too big*_.....




I don't know Cartier names, but if that's the larger of the two, I agree: TOO BIG!

I don't get this phenomenon of wearing a wall clock on the wrist, be you male or female.  Unless maybe if you're my age and can't see the hands on the dial otherwise. 

This one looks best on your wrist:


----------



## sbelle

Prada Psycho said:


> I don't get this phenomenon of wearing a wall clock on the wrist, be you male or female.



lol-- I love the big ones.  The bigger the better!  My wrist is larger than yours *ryry*--just under 6 inches-- and I have the XL Roadster and I love, love, love it.    My guess is the XL looks the same on me as the L does on you.  I also have the women's Roadster with the pink dial and it I don't wear it much because it is so darn small!!

I can't understand people who wear the teeny tiny ones!!




ryrybaby12 said:


> The girls is the jewelry forum are stating that the Roadster looks too big.....



The people who hang out in the jewelry forum tend to like the smaller watches.  No matter what the watch, the advice tends towards the mid-size or smaller.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Agree w/ above, they like the ladies size watches, which I don't like either.


----------



## sbelle

*Bagladee* -- you like a big watch too!  I've seen your collection!


----------



## bisbee

I like a big watch too...and I love that style...but I think that one looks too big on you. It looks like you are wearing your husband's watch.

Of course, if you love it, keep it!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thanks girls!  We all have our own style I guess!  I am keeping the Roadster as well...I LOVE it...and I guess in the end, that is all that matters.

S- Happy Birthday, friend!  Cheers to the Gemini world.... may we one day be normal and not bi-polar!!!


----------



## Bagladee

sbelle said:


> *Bagladee* -- you like a big watch too! I've seen your collection!


 
Yes, I like bigger watches. The smallest one I have is my TAG Carerra automatic, which is 27mm. Although it is a gorgeous watch, I rarely wear it because I do favor the big ones. My wrist is just under 6".

My advice to you A is to keep it if YOU love it. You are the one who has to wear it and only you know what makes your heart sing.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yes- I am keeping it...thanks Bagladee!  I know you are not surprised.  Now I need a Rolex Datejust...


----------



## tulip618

Hi Ladies,
I really enjoyed your newest purchases posted here!!!
As for myself, I cheated on Prada..............recently!! No score in Prada sale for me 

Here is my newest velvet evening purse by Roberta di Camerino. She is all leather lined, from Yoox.com. Very elegant and classic!!


----------



## Longchamp

Have been getting up way too many nights for my dog's BR needs  

But at least I get to see *Tulip's* gorgeous Roberta di Camerino bag, just love it.  Wish I could borrow her from you, have an occasion coming up would be perfect. 

Congrats tulip!!


----------



## sbelle

bisbee said:


> It looks like you are wearing your husband's watch.



lol-- I have actually had people say that to me before.  I usually consider them rude and unfashionable, but it does happen.  A few months ago I was renting a car and the rental company employee asked me why I was wearing my husband's watch.  I wanted to ask her why she wasn't processing my contract more quickly.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> Yes- I am keeping it...thanks Bagladee!  I know you are not surprised.  Now I need a Rolex Datejust...



I'm not surprised either.  I will post a picture of my XL so you can see that we look alike.  

Hope you had a happy Juneteenth.


----------



## jcoop

Happy Birthday *ryry* and *sbelle*!

*ryry*, I LOVE the watch---glad it's a keeper!

*sbelle*, you made me lol in post #3498 re the rental company employee!  I would have had that same thought!

*Bagladee*, LOVE LOVE LOVE the JC bag!

*tulip*, I love that bag tons!!!!!  Great style!


----------



## bisbee

sbelle said:


> lol-- I have actually had people say that to me before. I usually consider them rude and unfashionable, but it does happen. A few months ago I was renting a car and the rental company employee asked me why I was wearing my husband's watch. I wanted to ask her why she wasn't processing my contract more quickly.


 
I wouldn't actually say that to anyone...except, perhaps a friend...but why would that be considered rude? To say it to a stranger, perhaps...but other than that...rude?


----------



## dangerouscurves

I guess I'm not the online one who likes big watches. I just bought this for 70% off the normal price. It's Roberto Cavalli and it's ginormous and heavy but I love it!


----------



## Prada Psycho

dangerouscurves said:


> I guess I'm not the online one who likes big watches. I just bought this for 70% off the normal price. It's Roberto Cavalli and it's ginormous and heavy but I love it!




I wouldn't call that a large watch. It's more of a large bracelet with a moderate sized watch face in the middle.  I love big bracelets like this.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^BTW....Sbelle made a good point to me- you have to really see the watch with the person/and the entire arm.

Also- gone are the days of small watches.....fashion forward ladies....this is why Rolex is now making the "flower dials" in 36mm......because women are wearing big watches.

My watch does not look like my husband's....my DH does not wear a watch period  My DH typically does not like big watches and thinks they are over the top...but he likes this one.  

If you like big bracelets...believe me, you will want a big watch if you try one on


----------



## ryrybaby12

Great bag!



tulip618 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I really enjoyed your newest purchases posted here!!!
> As for myself, I cheated on Prada..............recently!! No score in Prada sale for me
> 
> Here is my newest velvet evening purse by Roberta di Camerino. She is all leather lined, from Yoox.com. Very elegant and classic!!


----------



## akillian24

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^BTW....Sbelle made a good point to me- you have to really see the watch with the person/and the entire arm.
> 
> Also- gone are the days of small watches.....fashion forward ladies....this is why Rolex is now making the "flower dials" in 36mm......because women are wearing big watches.
> 
> My watch does not look like my husband's....my DH does not wear a watch period  My DH typically does not like big watches and thinks they are over the top...but he likes this one.
> 
> If you like big bracelets...believe me, you will want a big watch if you try one on



I don't even like bracelets (I actually never, ever wear them) and my favorite summer accessory this year was a bright white, gigantic Toy Watch. It matched everything and was so fun! Big watches can so easily go from dressy to casual ......  Love them!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ryrybaby12 said:


> If you like big bracelets...believe me, you will want a big watch if you try one on




Nope. Not happening. In  my world, the wrist is for bracelets and a watch is for telling the time.  I prefer to save my arm for my diamond bracelet and ruby bracelet and Thailand sterling silver cuffs and Hermes bracelets. 

Big watches must be for you young'uns.


----------



## Longchamp

I love big watches, but I love my CDC's more.   Too crowded on arm w/ CDC and Watch.


----------



## akillian24

Prada Psycho said:


> Big watches must be for you young'uns.



LOL -  You know I'm giggling at you right now, right PP?  Loves it!


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> My DH typically does not like big watches and thinks they are over the top...*but he likes this one*.



My husband is horrified by the size of my watches.  The first time he saw me wear one he asked incredulously "Is THAT a MENS watch????"  I told him it was and to get over it.  He's never mentioned it again.  

He did however ask me a few weeks ago how many watches I owned and I politely declined to hazard a guess.


----------



## Longchamp

^^  :lolots:

I like them all. big and small and those in between, so if anyone has one they don't want, please PM me I'll be glad to take it off your hands.  , or should I say arm?


----------



## ryrybaby12

We all have different, but great taste  We can agree to disagree on watch size, right?  Cool- I love you all regardless of what you like or don't like for watch sizes!!  

LOL  I like everything too...and PP- you are too funny- and I LOVE all your bags, and your bracelets...let me know when you let go of one of your H Cuffs

LC- What is a CDC?  Am I an idiot that I don't know that?  I got my invoice from Goyard...you were so right about price!!  So much better!

JCoop-where you been girl?  Thanks for the input.... 

Akillian-let's see your Toy Watch!!  I love them.

Girls- I am off to Chattanooga, Tennessee...my hometown for a big family reunion!  Taking BOTH watches  Wish me luck with the one and 3 year old.....my DH and I are already starting to drink!!  LOL!!

Have a great week ladies....

BTW...I saw the Camo Clutch and love it!  Would look great with my big watch...(will look like a man for sure)...I am soooo getting something Camo this year...love the silver studs.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Anyone getting the IPod 4?  It is my bday present from my DH!  That is his watch (an IPOD).  He uses his phone for the time...LOL-Men!


----------



## emeraldbride

Can someone be kind enuf to let me know how much this is retailing?
black prada portafoglio saffiano metal wallet.
My fren selling it at SGD$480 brand new


----------



## Prada Psycho

ryrybaby12 said:


> LC- What is a CDC?  Am I an idiot that I don't know that?



If it's what I know as a CdC, it's a Collier de Chien (translation: dog collar) bracelet made by Hermès.  







Photos courtesy of eBay seller *eboutique.

*This one is croc, but they also come in regular leathers. They run around 1K give or take for regular leather in the boutique.  I'd love to have one of these, but I just can't justify the price in my little brain. Even on eBay the prices (for authentic ones) are obscene b/c all the "celebs" are wearing these.  I've seen them in the movies too. I've seen them in both _The Devil Wears Prada_ and _Legally Blonde_.


----------



## EMMY

^ I was wondering what "CDC" was too..thanx for clarifying PP...you come through everytime!!!


As far as size..I like everything big...lol...watches..cuffs...rings...get your mind out of the gutter ladies!!!


----------



## jcoop

^^^^^:lolots:


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Hello Everyone...*


----------



## Longchamp

Yes PP you are so right as usual.   I have a few of the croc's, love em.  I sell bags to get CDC's.  

I could see that red one on your wrist PP 

HMMMM Emmy, *I like everything big* :lolots:

Hello *Designer Homme*.

*ryry*, have fun in TN, will be good to see your family and your children will have a great time.  Will you be there all week through the w/e, report back when you get home.  Woo Hoo on the watch decision.   

Can't wait for our Goyard bags, I'll post pix of their travels. , well maybe mine, yours is staying back in a safe place.


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> ^ I was wondering what "CDC" was too..thanx for clarifying PP...you come through everytime!!!
> 
> 
> As far as size..I like everything big...lol...watches..cuffs...rings...*get your mind out of the gutter ladies!!!*




We will if you will. :devil:


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Hi Longchamp, how are you? 

Collier de Chien is super nice but not the price, you can get a Hermes watch for abit more. I wanted one in togo leather when i went overseas however the Hermes store i went do not have my size, it can't fit. *


----------



## Prada Psycho

Longchamp said:


> Yes PP you are so right as usual.   I have a few of the croc's, love em.  I sell bags to get CDC's.
> 
> I could see that red one on your wrist PP




Oh yeah! I could see that on my wrist too, but again, I just can't get past the price tags on them.    Especially now that I'm "retired" and I don't get out like I used to. Even if I'm just running an errand I'll always need a handbag, but I'm SO retired now that I usually leave the house with nothing on my face but a schmear of Blistex on my lips!  

Side note on the bare face bit:  I got my driver's license renewed earlier this month.  It never occurred to me that I was leaving the house bare faced AND that I'd be having my picture taken.  The picture turned out pretty good for a driver's license, but broooother, am I kicking myself for not slapping on a little makeup _*that*_ day. ush:


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Don't feel bad... I have a magnet that reads,  "you know it's a bad day when you look as bad as your driver's license picture" 

As far as H watches, not one of my favorite, esp in togo, but I do like the Medor watch


----------



## Prada Psycho

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Don't feel bad... I have a magnet that reads,  "you know it's a bad day when you look as bad as your driver's license picture"
> 
> As far as H watches, not one of my favorite, esp in togo, but I do like the Medor watch




Oh, it's not a bad pic, per se. It's just rather stark looking since I have no makeup on!

Not too keen on H watches either.  Just not as extraordinary as one would expect from Hermès.


----------



## akillian24

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Don't feel bad... I have a magnet that reads,  "you know it's a bad day when you look as bad as your driver's license picture"



Ha, Ha!!! So true.

PP - Don't feel bad. On the day I had to get my picture, I needed to change my last name, my previous license was in a different state and needed a SS card reissue.  By the time I got my picture taken, I looked like a frightened squirrel. Horrid.


----------



## dangerouscurves

That Hermes cuff looks good but 1K? Better buy a plane ticket with that money and go somewhere I can find a beach and palm trees.


----------



## Designer_Homme

Prada Psycho said:


> Oh, it's not a bad pic, per se. It's just rather stark looking since I have no makeup on!
> 
> Not too keen on H watches either. Just not as extraordinary as one would expect from Hermès.


 


*No make up means Au Naturale Beauty.*

*I can have very good VIP Discount for H watches & Chopard watches from my regular watch dealer but sadly not H accessories because they don't carry.*


----------



## Longchamp

akillian24 said:


> PP - Don't feel bad. On the day I had to get my picture, I needed to change my last name, my previous license was in a different state and needed a SS card reissue. By the time I got my picture taken, I looked like a frightened squirrel. Horrid.


 
:lolots:  We need to see Alvin...or was he a chipmunk?


----------



## tulip618

Thanks ladies for liking my roberta di camerino cocktail purse!!!!

I love CDCs too, they are so stylish to wear!!!!! Wish they were a little more affordable though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tulip618

longchamp, what did you get recently?? Spill it!!


----------



## Longchamp

LOL ^^^ I'll show pix soon, just not home long enough lately to take pix and post.


----------



## Bagladee

I am really loving all of the new Jimmy Choo bags and saw another yesterday that is calling LOUDLY to me. Please let me know what you think. EMMY - you like silver hardware and this definitey has an edge to it.


----------



## EMMY

^ You amaze me......is there anything you don't look good in Bagladee?!?!??!?  Sweet!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

@Bagladee, CHEATER! Lol! Kidding. That bag is gorgeous! The leather is luxurious!


----------



## akillian24

You know me.. I'm a sucker for SHW - and that's hard to come by in a brown bag!  Good look on you!


----------



## akillian24

PS- I love your sandals.  I need cute toes so I can wear cute sandals! Too much running = not good for fashionable footwear.


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> ^ You amaze me......is there anything you don't look good in Bagladee?!?!??!? Sweet!!!


 
Thanks *EMMY*. I thought of you when I first saw this bag because I know you love silver hardware. But I think you like your bags a bit smaller. Brianna took this at kind of an angle and I think it makes the bag look bigger. Don't get me wrong - it is a good size bag, but really not huge.


----------



## Bagladee

akillian24 said:


> You know me.. I'm a sucker for SHW - and that's hard to come by in a brown bag! Good look on you!


 
Thanks! I love the hardware on this bag. I should have taken some close-ups because those chains are really cool. 

My sandals are by Sam Edelman. $120 and one of my most comfortable pair.


----------



## Bagladee

dangerouscurves said:


> @Bagladee, CHEATER! Lol! Kidding. That bag is gorgeous! The leather is luxurious!


 
I feel like a cheater! I just wasn't really thrilled with the Prada offerings of spring and summer. I am going to be hot after one of the cervo shine bowlers though. I think that amarante color will be beautiful. I had it in a vitello shine bag and the color is gorgeous. I think it will be more muted in the cervo, but should still be fabulous.

I am trying to NOT buy this bag, but I really do love it. I have told myself that if I do, I have to get rid of another brown bag from my closet. That is the problem...


----------



## Beach Bum

LMAO...I sent LONGCHAMP an email with the Jimmy CHOO bag pic last week..I LOVE IT and i have NEVER ever liked a Choo bag!GET IT!


----------



## akillian24

So ... since I haven't yet done/posted a proper reveal on the bag that ended up coming (and staying) home with me - here is a quick iphone snapshot of the bag that I had to give up to get the bag I fell in love with....  (which I swear I'll post pictures of next week...)

I loooved her, but just not quite as much as the one I traded her for.  *Sigh* If only I had a bottomless wallet.


----------



## Longchamp

Beach Bum said:


> LMAO...I sent LONGCHAMP an email with the Jimmy CHOO bag pic last week..I LOVE IT and i have NEVER ever liked a Choo bag!GET IT!


 
 I think it looks a Lanvin Happy Sac and I like the handle on the Lanvin better, but this is bigger.


----------



## Longchamp

Here is the Happy Sac in large and medium--LOVE the wine colored bag

http://www.barneys.com/Happy MM Shoulder Bag/00505007644849,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Happy GM Shoulder Bag/00505007644924,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Happy GM Shoulder Bag/00505007644948,default,pd.html

And these have gold hardware, where as Bagladee's has the silver.  Like yours too Bagladee, she looks great on you.


----------



## Bagladee

Beach Bum said:


> LMAO...I sent LONGCHAMP an email with the Jimmy CHOO bag pic last week..I LOVE IT and i have NEVER ever liked a Choo bag!GET IT!


 So will this be *your* first Choo ??? I really am trying to show some restraint here, but I can always count on the Prada gals for some good enabling!!! Now to make DH happy I have to figure out which bag goes to make room for this one. It is supposed to be "one in - one out", but I have already sneaked several in this month.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Here is the Happy Sac in large and medium--LOVE the wine colored bag
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Happy MM Shoulder Bag/00505007644849,default,pd.html
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Happy GM Shoulder Bag/00505007644924,default,pd.html
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Happy GM Shoulder Bag/00505007644948,default,pd.html
> 
> And these have gold hardware, where as Bagladee's has the silver. Like yours too Bagladee, she looks great on you.


 
The Happy Sac is a great bag. I'm just loving the chain detail. The wine color is awesome. I am thinking about the Prada Cervo Shine Bowler in Amaranto. Joanna is getting it. I have the BR4272 Cervo Shine satchel from last fall and that is one of my all time favorite bags. I can't imagine I will ever let that one go.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Here's the kind of BIG arm candy I go for.


----------



## Longchamp

Bagladee said:


> The Happy Sac is a great bag. I'm just loving the chain detail. The wine color is awesome. I am thinking about the Prada Cervo Shine Bowler in Amaranto. Joanna is getting it. I have the BR4272 Cervo Shine satchel from last fall and that is one of my all time favorite bags. I can't imagine I will ever let that one go.


 
I saw the new Cervo Shine Bowler and agree, she's gorgeous.  Please share when your beauty arrives. 



Prada Psycho said:


> Here's the kind of BIG arm candy I go for.


 
Gorgeous bracelet PP and looks great on you!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

PP, that bracelet is awesome!!!! It's so intricate!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

dangerouscurves said:


> PP, that bracelet is awesome!!!! It's so intricate!!!




Thanks! I have several silver bracelets like this, one even more detailed than this one,  that were made in Thailand.   Thai silversmiths  are totally amazing!!


----------



## chezmadame

I'm a newbie. How do the shoe sizes run?


----------



## Bagladee

Okay, I'm going to be a bit of a tease here ladies......I bought my first Prada bag of 2010!!!!!  Of course I will do a reveal once I pick her up (tomorrow if time allows). She is a beauty!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

L- sorry- I just got back from Tennessee, and can I just say, that I am glad to be back??  Please....tell me you got the Prada Cervo Shine already...

Where are people seeing this bag?  Need to go to NM as my Saks did not have it yet.  I am LOVING the new grey Saffiano tote though....right Alouette???

Well...I need to do some emailing and phone calling about this Prada bag...


----------



## ryrybaby12

chezmadame said:


> I'm a newbie. How do the shoe sizes run?


I think Prada shoes run true to size or maybe a 1/2 size bigger depending...


----------



## Longchamp

Hey A, good to see you back.  Yes we just need to figure out which color of Cervo Shine L has hidden from us.  Hope she posts pix soon.


----------



## EMMY

*PP* loving that bracelet....*Akillian *you look like a little hotty w/ that CC..congrats!!!


----------



## Longchamp

akillian24 said:


> So ... since I haven't yet done/posted a proper reveal on the bag that ended up coming (and staying) home with me - here is a quick iphone snapshot of the bag that I had to give up to get the bag I fell in love with.... (which I swear I'll post pictures of next week...)
> 
> I loooved her, but just not quite as much as the one I traded her for. *Sigh* If only I had a bottomless wallet.


 
Oh you're right Emmy.  Somehow I missed this.  I love bowlers, so love your bag and you look fab w/ her.  Big Congrats.


----------



## Bagladee

I have wanted this bag for awhile and finally pulled the trigger. She arrived last week. I carried her yesterday and loved her. I thought I better give her a whirl around town before my new lovely Prada comes home with me. I am sitting here coloring with 5 year olds, and can't wait until I can pick her up this afternoon!!!


----------



## jcoop

^^I have always really liked this bag!!!!  She looks great on you!  That JC bag....omgoodness...total love!


----------



## EMMY

BAGLADEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Rockin' it as usual!! I love that b/c it looks good on you....it looks comfortable as well as functional too....congrats....go get that Prada!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> ^^I have always really liked this bag!!!! She looks great on you! That JC bag....omgoodness...total love!


 
Thanks* jcoop*!!! Which JC bag is it that you like (I bought five in two weeks - shame on me).


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> BAGLADEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rockin' it as usual!! I love that b/c it looks good on you....it looks comfortable as well as functional too....congrats....go get that Prada!!!!!!!!!!!!


   So sweet *EMMY*!!! It is comfortable to carry, but definitely structured and stiff. I have not had LV coated canvas before so not sure if it will soften and if it does, how long that will take.

I know - I am so dying to pick up that Prada. SUEDE lining!!! None of that ----ing pleather. And I love that it has a messenger strap.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Can't wait to see the bag you gave this one up for!  I love this one too



akillian24 said:


> So ... since I haven't yet done/posted a
> 
> proper reveal on the bag that ended up coming (and staying) home with me - here is a quick iphone snapshot of the bag that I had to give up to get the bag I fell in love with.... (which I swear I'll post pictures of next week...)
> 
> I loooved her, but just not quite as much as the one I traded her for. *Sigh* If only I had a bottomless wallet.


----------



## ryrybaby12

LOVE this bag....great choice.  Now, where the heck is the Prada?



Bagladee said:


> I have wanted this bag for awhile and finally pulled the trigger. She arrived last week. I carried her yesterday and loved her. I thought I better give her a whirl around town before my new lovely Prada comes home with me. I am sitting here coloring with 5 year olds, and can't wait until I can pick her up this afternoon!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee...what watch is that you are wearing?  I like it!


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Bagladee...what watch is that you are wearing? I like it!


 
TAG Heuer men's link - black dial, diamond markers and diamond bezel. 36mm - love it!!!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> Bagladee...what watch is that you are wearing? I like it!


 
I like the whole damn outfit!!! Spill it girl...what are you wearing?!


----------



## jcoop

*bagladee*, post #3532 is the bag that looks so yummy!


----------



## Longchamp

Great find again *Bagladee* bag looks great on you and I bet if we saw your face, you're smiling.  Still waiting patiently for the Prada bag too!!!


----------



## Bagladee

EMMY said:


> I like the whole damn outfit!!! Spill it girl...what are you wearing?!


 
Thanks EMMY. Tank is from Cache, "Whirl & Wind" sweater from Anthropologie (have it in golden yellow too), and AG Tomboy jeans. I LOVE - LOVE - LOVE Anthro and shop there a lot.


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> *bagladee*, post #3532 is the bag that looks so yummy!


 
Ahhh - the Nica. The leather really is YUMMY and the bag is fun and easy to carry.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> Great find again *Bagladee* bag looks great on you and I bet if we saw your face, you're smiling. Still waiting patiently for the Prada bag too!!!


 
Thanks Longchamp! Yes, I am definitely smiling. June has been a very fun bag month.

I posted the Prada last night - BL0688 has her own thread! And she is now my avitar!!!


----------



## jcoop

^love Anthro too!


----------



## Longchamp

Love your new Prada *Bagladee, you're on a roll*.


----------



## linpaddy

sbelle said:


> My husband is horrified by the size of my watches.  The first time he saw me wear one he asked incredulously "Is THAT a MENS watch????"  I told him it was and to get over it.  He's never mentioned it again.
> 
> He did however ask me a few weeks ago how many watches I owned and I politely declined to hazard a guess.



I've been away for a while and just caught up with all the recent postings.  Congrats, ladies on all your great purchases!

I myself love bigger watches.  Rolex men watches are actually a great size fro petite ladies.  I couldn't quite carry off the Daytona series but I do like the Datejust (men and women).

I 'tend to borrow DH's watches since he never wears them.  Can't let them go to waste.


----------



## Longchamp

Hey Prada fans,  any plans for the holiday weekend?  Picnics, getaways, boat trips or the like?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Longchamp said:


> Hey Prada fans,  any plans for the holiday weekend?  Picnics, getaways, boat trips or the like?



Sit on the back patio with DH and Gracie (furbaby) to watch the neighbor's AMAZING fireworks show. Those folks are fireworks fanatics and put on a good 20 minute show at their own expense that rivals the town fireworks.  Cool part is we don't have to worry about driving anywhere with all the drunks on the road.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Can I come over PP?  Sounds fun!  I will bring the drinks...which leads me to....I think I am going to make some martinis this weekend, and margaritas....and just enjoy my life.  Last week was HELL in Tennessee with my kids, and the sad thing is...I realized that my parents were getting older, and it made me sad!

So- eventhough it is insanely HOT....I am going to enjoy our pool...and my kids and friends....- and just do a little R and R....


----------



## Longchamp

Okay I'll start my w/e w/ fireworks at PP's then swing over and hang out by the pool while sipping on Margarita's.    That sounds great.  Is it okay if I bring Mabel?  She would love to swim in your pool A,  but would hide in the closet during the fireworks display PP.

Is Gracie afraid of fireworks or should I say trembling w/ fear w/ her tail between her legs, shaking and hiding underneath the table?   

Sorry about the reunion trip.  Yes it's hard to watch parents age, I hate it.

 I'm close to my mother and she's really up there in age, but still lives alone.  Mabel's staying w/ her next week and they enjoy each other a lot.  My mom's a string bean, I think it's cuz she feeds all the food to Mabel,  who doesn't need it at all. She's just now putting all her weight down on her post op leg.


----------



## Bagladee

We are spending the 4th with some great neighbors. DH will be dusting off the Margarita maker for the first time this summer. They have a great vantage point for watching several little town displays and the crazy neighbor down the hill that spends thousands of dollars on fireworks. And all we have to do is walk across the street!!!

Happy 4th to all of you!!! Be safe!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Longchamp said:


> Is Gracie afraid of fireworks or should I say trembling w/ fear w/ her tail between her legs, shaking and hiding underneath the table?



Gracie is amazingly bold about the fireworks. She'll even stop stiffing the backyard to watch them!  It's really funny too, because she was SO fearful of everything when we first got her.  She's still skittish about a lot of things, but she's never been bothered by either fireworks or thunderstorms.  A HUGE blessing for sure.  

Now my poor Sam was another story.  Our house was strafed by lightening one year and he was sitting next to our gas fireplace. After that, the poor guy went insane when there was a storm or fireworks.  My theory was he must have gotten some type of shock, static or otherwise, because until then, he was never bothered by loud noises.  


I've got some Bacardi Mojito coolers in the fridge for the show. No martinis or margaritas here.  The only hard liquor we have in the house is Russian vodka brought here from Russia by DH on one of his trips over there. All you have to do is SNIFF Russian vodka and you're drunk.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Girls, 

On my excursion to get the Moon Cabat today...I dropped by LV, and never made it to BV....here is my reveal..and I really love her.  I know a lot of you don't love LV...but I just LOVE the Mahina line....here is my reveal

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...m-anthracite-love-it-604004.html#post15850188


----------



## bisbee

I love it - looks great on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Thanks Bisbee!


----------



## Prada Psycho

A friend on Facebook was talking about having white feet and brown legs from playing tennis in the sunshine (wearing tennis shoes and socks).  I told her I had a white triangle on top of both of my feet from the sandals I wear when I walk Gracie. One thing lead to another and here ya go.  Don't even have to explain it here.


----------



## Aprilmay

Nice pedicure PP -its a great colour on you


----------



## Longchamp

PP, you have Prada triangle logo suntan on your feet.  :lolots:


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Girls,
> 
> On my excursion to get the Moon Cabat today...I dropped by LV, and never made it to BV....here is my reveal..and I really love her. I know a lot of you don't love LV...but I just LOVE the Mahina line....here is my reveal
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...m-anthracite-love-it-604004.html#post15850188


 
I posted on your reveal thread in LV.  Wow if your modeling of this bag doesn't sell a ton of them, nothing will.  Great bag!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Longchamp said:


> PP, you have Prada triangle logo suntan on your feet.  :lolots:



Gold star for  Longchamp! 

Believe it or not, it's pure coincidence. I had the same white triangles last summer (probably should get some new sandals!), but  the connection never occurred to me until today.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Ah thanks  , could use a gold star, had a bad week.


----------



## Bagladee

Longchamp said:


> ^^ Ah thanks , could use a gold star, had a bad week.


 
 Hugs and kisses to you *Longchamp* with hopes for a better next week!


----------



## tulip618

PP, I love your prada triangle!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcoop

love the bag, *ryry*!!!

*LC*, 

Just got home from the lake and back to work today.  Dh, myself, both kiddos and friends there.  Nice.  Got lots of rain here in TX.  Saw some awesome fireworks on Saturday night on the Colorado River.  

*PP*, beautiful toes and feet!!!

I meant to add....it is very hard watching our parents age and their health decline.


----------



## Bagladee

Ladies - she's here!!! Last night I picked up my 36mm Datejust Pink Flower Dial Rolex. She was sooooooo worth the wait!!!http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/finally-my-rolex-is-here-605288.html


----------



## Beach Bum

^I just posted in your rolex thread...AMAZING!!!!!WOW!


----------



## ashleekieu

Hi,
i was wondering if Prada shoes are true to size? I normally wear a 7, do I buy 7 in Prada? Thank you!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Yes,they r normally True to size


----------



## ashleekieu

Beach Bum said:


> ^Yes,they r normally True to size



Thank you, I am about to buy my first pair and want to be sure, as I can not return if they don't fit as no store in my state. Cheers!


----------



## Bagladee

Beach Bum said:


> ^I just posted in your rolex thread...AMAZING!!!!!WOW!


 
Thanks Jill! I love it!!!


----------



## EMMY

Bagladee said:


> Ladies - she's here!!! Last night I picked up my 36mm Datejust Pink Flower Dial Rolex. She was sooooooo worth the wait!!!http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/finally-my-rolex-is-here-605288.html


 

Amazing!!! I posted in your thread too.....that is so gorgeous...totally out of my budget...waaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> Girls,
> 
> On my excursion to get the Moon Cabat today...I dropped by LV, and never made it to BV....here is my reveal..and I really love her. I know a lot of you don't love LV...but I just LOVE the Mahina line....here is my reveal
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...m-anthracite-love-it-604004.html#post15850188


 

RyRy I posted there too...I am on my way to research to see if this comes in a smaller size in black....messenger bags are my all time favorite.....just stunning....and I'm not a LV fan..I had one and I sold it...but I'm a huge fan of this monorammed leather...... !!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Bagladee- posted in your thread too...amazing watch!  I want one!

Emmy- the bag does come smaller- but not in that color  They have it in a beigish pink color called Poudre....may be an option.  I think it is coming in black and a color called Ciel which is a bluish-turquoise like color...


----------



## EMMY

It's not available in black yet?! Figures..I want it NOW lol...


----------



## akillian24

Hey All! 
I suspect a lot of us have already seen these, but just in case, I uploaded the pictures onto a Photobucket album.  I think there are nearly 100 pictures, so have fun!  These are from Charles in the LV boutique.

Link:  http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/akillian24/Prada Fall-Winter 2010/


... and because I guess there have been people coming on to/creating new accounts on tpf to snag pictures to sell fakes (sad), can you PM me for the password? I'm happy to share it with Prada appreciators.


----------



## sbelle

Just wanted to say hi!  I've been in and out this summer, but still check up on y'all when I can.

Nothing much new here, a couple of summer purchases but no recent bags.

It's been hotter than hot in upstate NY, but they say it is going to cool down a bit.  I am thankful for that!


----------



## Bagladee

sbelle said:


> Just wanted to say hi! I've been in and out this summer, but still check up on y'all when I can.
> 
> Nothing much new here, a couple of summer purchases but no recent bags.
> 
> It's been hotter than hot in upstate NY, but they say it is going to cool down a bit. I am thankful for that!


+

Hi sbelle! Hope you were able to stay cool during that heatwave! It is cooler here today too. We were out on the boat yesterday and I got too much sun. Did not feel well at all last night.


----------



## EMMY

Hey everyone...us PRada gals must be busy!!! Not much action here lately...just wanted to fill you in in this
..We keep our boat in Alexandria Bay NY.  Our marina is across from Boldt castle..it is the first thing we see in the a.m. and the last thing we see at night..Anyways a friend of mine took a pic of our boat in front of the castle..
I took my thumbdrive to Walmart (OMG is it just ours or are some of the people that go in their WIERD lol !! ) and had a 16 x 20 print made for GET THIS..$6.95....Then I went to Michaels to have it custom framed. I  walked out in a coma as THAT cost me $370.00 !!!  It will be sooo worth it..I have an empty wall in my new dining room that will show it off nicely...I will post pics of the finished product when it is done.....2 weeks...I can't upload a pic b/c it is a HUGE file..I don't know how to reduce it lol!!!  Take care everyone...I'm still around!!


----------



## jcoop

Oh *Emm*y, looking forward to seeing this awesome pic!!!  Don't forget to show us. 

I'm still around too.  Enjoying my summer...it is going by rather fast for me.  I LOVE summer!    Haven't done any bag shopping in quite awhile.  I guess nothing, at the moment, that I cannot live without.  I've seen 2-3 recently that caught my eye but have not pulled the trigger. 

Hot and SO humid here in Texas.  Where I live isn't normally this humid but omgosh it's been miserable.  We've had 9-12" of rain in my area and now we have mosquitos the size of Texas and a ton of them.  I cannot even go outside without them buzzing me.   I've got a veggie garden...between those darn ants and mosquitos---I can hardly even go out there.

Have a great day!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop and emmy--I'm here too!  Just not much going on.  Was in Boston for a week while dd was in a camp outside Boston.  I had 5 days of "me" time.  It was heaven!  I went shopping for a couple days, hung out in Boston commons a lot reading, and did touristy stuff for a couple days.  And I was able to get my Iphone !


Emmy--that picture sound incredible.  I hope we will see it one day!

jcoop--I miss Texas a lot, but don't miss the mosquitos!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> Our marina is across from Boldt castle..it is the first thing we see in the a.m. and the last thing we see at night..Anyways a friend of mine took a pic of our boat in front of the castle.. I will post pics of the finished product when it is done.....2 weeks...I can't upload a pic b/c it is a HUGE file..I don't know how to reduce it lol!!!  Take care everyone...I'm still around!!



Bwwwaaaahahahahahahahahaha! 









I added an uploaded thumbnail just for you, Emmy, since you can't see the big pic from your office computer. 


And by the way, THIS PLACE IS FREAKING AAHHHHMAZING!!!


----------



## EMMY

Thanx PP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can you BARELY see me in the back of the boat looking at the castle?!  Ahhhhhhhhh...Friday please get here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> Thanx PP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  _*Can you BARELY see me in the back of the boat looking at the castle?!*_  Ahhhhhhhhh...Friday please get here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Check your FB page.


----------



## Bagladee

*EMMY *- what a great shot!!! You guys have had some great boating weather!!! We had hot weather last week and took ours out on Saturday. I had a friend in town for the weekend so we took her and two other neighbor families out. Had a really fun day. We still have not taken the boat out for an overnight or weekend trip yet but hope to do so soon.

*Jcoop*  - I hope you survive those mosquitos!

*Sbelle* - I have never been to Boston although it is the one place I have always wanted to see.


----------



## sbelle

*emmy*--what an incredible picture!  

*PP*--thanks for posting!!


----------



## jcoop

yes, *PP*, thanks for posting this pic!  Incredible, just like *sbelle* said!!!!!!!!!!  I see you, *Emmy*!

*Bagladee*, my guys are in your neck of the woods.  Hubby and son are on their way flying back from Alaska.  Got into Portland last night.  I believe they are headed home tomorrow.  Portland's weather today looks to be beautiful.  Alaska weather didn't treat them so well.


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> Thanx PP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can you BARELY see me in the back of the boat looking at the castle?!  Ahhhhhhhhh...Friday please get here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What's the story behind this place?  It reminds me of the Biltmore House in Asheville.


----------



## EMMY

^ It's Boldt Castle in Alexandria Bay NY....George Boldt started building the castle for his wife Louise in the early 1900's...He loved her so much..it is a sad story as she died suddenly in the middle of construction, and George halted further construction on the castle..it sat FOREVER...teens used to go there and drink and smoke pot..it was an unattended party place...when I went there 20 years ago grafitti was still seen spray painted on the walls...the NYS Thruway Authority took it over and has totally revamped it to the period of the time....it is AMAZING and inside construction continues..George Boldt was the owner of the famed Waldorf Aastoria....the castle is located on Heart Island which is directly across form our marina..he even shaped the island into a 'heart' while builing the castle..there is even a bowling alley  in the basement...here is one of many websites that offers lots of info...

http://www.boldtcastle.com/visitorinfo/index.php/about/


----------



## EMMY

..THere is a slide show that runs continuously on the 'home' page.....freak me out gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

That's a pretty amazing castle. Yeah, anyone who lives in NC would immediately think of Biltmore . I've never been there in all these years in NC--I made it to within a few hundred years once, but with my in-laws in the back of the car. They had lunch at The Mellow Mushroom and didn't realize that barley wine had lots more alcohol than regular beer. Let's just say that when it was time to visit Biltmore Estates, they weren't up for it...


----------



## Prada Psycho

MrsMammaGoose said:


> That's a pretty amazing castle. Yeah, anyone who lives in NC would immediately think of Biltmore . I've never been there in all these years in NC--I made it to within a few hundred years once, but with my in-laws in the back of the car. T*hey had lunch at The Mellow Mushroom and didn't realize that barley wine had lots more alcohol than regular beer. Let's just say that when it was time to visit Biltmore Estates, they weren't up for it...*



If you ever go back, be sure to keep them away from the winery, then!  Their wine tasting events are MAGNIFICENT, but not for the easily tipsied. 

Hmm.... All this talk about the Biltmore House makes me want to plan a visit, but in the Fall. Too many touristos up there now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's heart warming to know that there was man who loved a woman like this, since I never really believed in modern men anymore.



EMMY said:


> ^ It's Boldt Castle in Alexandria Bay NY....George Boldt started building the castle for his wife Louise in the early 1900's...He loved her so much..it is a sad story as she died suddenly in the middle of construction, and George halted further construction on the castle..it sat FOREVER...teens used to go there and drink and smoke pot..it was an unattended party place...when I went there 20 years ago grafitti was still seen spray painted on the walls...the NYS Thruway Authority took it over and has totally revamped it to the period of the time....it is AMAZING and inside construction continues..George Boldt was the owner of the famed Waldorf Aastoria....the castle is located on Heart Island which is directly across form our marina..he even shaped the island into a 'heart' while builing the castle..there is even a bowling alley  in the basement...here is one of many websites that offers lots of info...
> 
> http://www.boldtcastle.com/visitorinfo/index.php/about/


----------



## LoveCatsLots

EMMY said:


> http://www.boldtcastle.com/visitorinfo/index.php/about/



It's a lovely castle, which I just now learned about.  Now I won't have to travel back to Germany just to see fairy-tale castles . . .


----------



## dangerouscurves

^You still have to! I was there and being inside of it was just wonderful feeling!!!! It was massive!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awesome pics Emmy- and that castle is amazing!!!  Wow.  So picturesqe....would be a beautiful portrait even in black and white!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey- what does everyone think of the Chanel increase in price?  The Caviar Jumbo flap is going to be $3500 from $2995....yikes!


----------



## sbelle

^I think that I'm done with Chanel.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey- what does everyone think of the Chanel increase in price?  The Caviar Jumbo flap is going to be $3500 from $2995....yikes!





sbelle said:


> ^I think that I'm done with Chanel.



I was done with Chanel three years ago....


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^I know girls-they are silly raising prices!!

BTW- I finally got by BV Cabat in Moon....will post pics soon- in BV but will give y'all a sneak peak.....it is amazing!!!  Holy s**t.  Glad I waited for it, though the most expensive bag I have ever bought in my life...ugh!  Better be a forever bag as I am cut off for a while on bags!


----------



## Beach Bum

CHanel has officially LOST me as a customer once they increase again.Ive HAD IT!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

dangerouscurves said:


> ^You still have to! I was there and being inside of it was just wonderful feeling!!!! It was massive!!!



I totally agree. I guess (just like with handbags?) historically inspired castles are great, but nothing beats the real thing, i.e. castles that have the patina of hundreds of hundreds of years of history all over them. That just can't be recreated. 

As for Chanel, I'm actually glad they raised their prices. I've always thought they were just so cheap and pedestrian (just kidding ).


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> BTW- I finally got by BV Cabat in Moon....will post pics soon- in BV but will give y'all a sneak peak.....it is amazing!!!  Holy s**t.



Whoo hoo!  Can't wait to see your moon!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

MrsMammaGoose said:


> As for Chanel, I'm actually glad they raised their prices.* I've always thought they were just so cheap and pedestrian (just kidding ).*




Actually, though you're joking, that's essentially why I started boycotting Chanel three years ago. I wish I could find the press release from Chanel that came out back then, but the gist of it was they didn't want the "every woman" to have her hands on Chanel any more.  They wanted to target the *EIGHT FIGURE NET WORTH* shopper as their customers.  Yeah that's EIGHT: ten million and up, and said they fully intended to raise their prices to the point where that's the only customer that WOULD pay these ridiculous prices (which they clearly have been doing). Hell's Bell's! Even Hermès isn't THAT elitist!!! 

That's when *I* told Chanel to eat my.....


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chanel, you're a jerk! Good luck with the 'those' customers!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Prada Psycho said:


> Actually, though you're joking, that's essentially why I started boycotting Chanel three years ago. I wish I could find the press release from Chanel that came out back then, but the gist of it was they didn't want the "every woman" to have her hands on Chanel any more.  They wanted to target the *EIGHT FIGURE NET WORTH* shopper as their customers.  Yeah that's EIGHT: ten million and up, and said they fully intended to raise their prices to the point where that's the only customer that WOULD pay these ridiculous prices (which they clearly have been doing). Hell's Bell's! Even Hermès isn't THAT elitist!!!



That's crazy. At that point, it's just about how much money one can spend, and no longer about beauty or quality or specialness. Why don't they just issue certificates instead of bags that state "I handed over x-thousand dollars for this thing?" That way, the members of the target audience can just show around the card at whatever meetings they attend, and the powers that be at Chanel can hang out in the Caribbean instead of pretending to produce an actual object that is worth the price tags they print.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MrsMammaGoose said:


> That's crazy. At that point, it's just about how much money one can spend, and no longer about beauty or quality or specialness. Why don't they just issue certificates instead of bags that state "I handed over x-thousand dollars for this thing?" That way, the members of the target audience can just show around the card at whatever meetings they attend, and the powers that be at Chanel can hang out in the Caribbean instead of pretending to produce an actual object that is worth the price tags they print.



  :true:


----------



## Aussie girl

Prada is my favorite brand. End of story.


----------



## sbelle

ryrybaby12 said:


> BTW- I finally got by BV Cabat in Moon....will post pics soon- in BV but will give y'all a sneak peak.....


:couch:


----------



## LoveCatsLots

MrsMammaGoose said:


> That's crazy. At that point, it's just about how much money one can spend, and no longer about beauty or quality or specialness.



I'm no multi-millionaire, so I buy a Chanel from a boutique only if I really, really love the handbag.   I've bought more Prada handbags in the past year, and I'm happy with them. 

OTOH, I admit:  I'm addicted to Chanel.


----------



## Aprilmay

I sold the three of my Chanel bags - they spent most of the time in the boxes and when I did use them I was constantly babying them and watching out for people hitting off them when out and scratching the lambskin- I had enough and sold them


----------



## EMMY

Where is Longchamp!?!?!? Anyone talked to her lately? I haven't seen her post....Just checking up lol...!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aprilmay

EMMY said:


> Where is Longchamp!?!?!? Anyone talked to her lately? I haven't seen her post....Just checking up lol...!!!!!!!!


:tumbleweed: Tumbleweeds are blowing around here lately:tumbleweed:


----------



## jcoop

Is she back from vacay????


----------



## EMMY

I know I've been slacking lately but I just don't have as much time in the summer to be posting...I think a lot of us are that way....


----------



## sbelle

hi all -- Just got back from spending the week in North Carolina.  It was way hot there, so I was glad to get back to my upstate summer weather.  Did a little shopping when I was there.

*longchamp* is back, but maybe she is working a lot.  She needs to stop by for a visit.

We're off to Philly this weekend.....may have time for a little King of Prussia shopping too.  I am going to be dead broke.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> hi all -- *Just got back from spending the week in North Carolina.*  It was way hot there, so I was glad to get back to my upstate summer weather.  Did a little shopping when I was there.




And you didn't ring me up??  

 Where'd ya go?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Hello Prada forum!  I was wondering where to post Prada sunglasses for authentication?
TIA!


----------



## sbelle

Hey PP!  I will definitely pm you next time I am around!!  This time it seemed our schedule changed on an hourly basis!

We spent most of our time in Catawba County -- about an hour from Charlotte.  Took the girls to see their friends.  We were able to get to Southpark for 2 hours yesterday on our way to the airport.  Just being inside of a nice mall was heaven.  Hit all the stores I could in two hours.

We tried to go to Southpark on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday too but never made it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> Hey PP!  I will definitely pm you next time I am around!!  This time it seemed our schedule changed on an hourly basis!
> 
> We spent most of our time in Catawba County -- about an hour from Charlotte.  Took the girls to see their friends.  We were able to get to Southpark for 2 hours yesterday on our way to the airport.  Just being inside of a nice mall was heaven.  Hit all the stores I could in two hours.
> 
> We tried to go to Southpark on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday too but never made it.




Hickory, I take it?  You would have driven within a few miles of me going from Hickory to Charlotte, unless you took I-40 to I-77.  Definitely let me know next time you're here.  Meet you at Southpark fer sher.


----------



## sbelle

^321 to 85 to Billy Graham--that route goes by you?  

We visit about every 6 months--I'll let you know when we come again.     Southpark it is!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> ^321 to 85 to Billy Graham--that route goes by you?
> 
> We visit about every 6 months--I'll let you know when we come again.     Southpark it is!!




You were 20-25 minutes from my place when you got onto  North I-85 to Charlotte after you got off South 321.  I go the "back way" to Southpark. Takes about 35-40 minutes from my house to NM's parking lot.


----------



## Longchamp

Hi Prada gals, I was on vacation, have tons of pix to post and missed all of u. 

While I was gone one of my co worker who I'm close to was in a head on MVC 1 mile from the hospital.   Extracted from the car as her foot was stuck and sorry to report her foot needed major surgery.  She's going to be okay, but rehab is going to mos. as she fractured her wrist/forearm also, so using crutches is out of the question. 

I've been picking up extra time at work in her absence, but I'm getting too old for this. 

I have tons of pix to post including purchases and I got kissable close to *Lance Armstrong*.  He was to be my future husband (FH) when I left on this journey to France, but I didn't know his GF was pregnant again, so I guess that's out.  I don't want to be in the middle of 5 kids, and that's what he'll have when this one arrives.   So if you have any suggestions for me for a FH, I'm all ears. :lolots:


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks for all the PM's about my friend.  She is recovering slowly but surely.

Check out the *Bon Voyage* forum, I posted a bunch of pix.


----------



## Longchamp

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMY*

:urock::urock:


----------



## sbelle

Is your your birthday, *Emmy*???


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> Is your your birthday, *Emmy*???




Emmy is Monday, I'm Tuesday.


----------



## purses&perfumes

Happy Happy Birthday to my fellow Leo gals - Emmy and Prada Psycho!

Tee hee - mine is Aug 4.


----------



## jcoop

*Emmy*, Happy Birthday for Monday!artyhat:

*PP*, Happy Birthday for Tuesday!


----------



## Longchamp

Prada Psycho said:


> Emmy is Monday, I'm Tuesday.


Hey not so fast, I have a pix for u tomorrow.  I know emmy gets up before the sun and wanted her to see this Monday morning.   But we didn't forget our Prada goddess!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Happy birthday to *EMMY* and* PP*. Hope you are both treated like royalty on your special day!!!


----------



## EMMY

Thanx everyone!!!! I got a NEW bag today (hehehe PP) and sold my other one..YES!!!!!!!!!  .....and my birthday went to SH*T b/c I am now having major probs w/ my washer machine that is only 5 months old .... I should have bought another PRada lol!!!


----------



## EMMY

Happy birthday tomorrow PP!!! Hope your day turns out better than mine....@#%%$^#^#!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> Thanx everyone!!!! I got a NEW bag today (hehehe PP) and sold my other one..YES!!!!!!!!! .....and my birthday went to SH*T b/c I am now having major probs w/ my washer machine that is only 5 months old .... I should have bought another PRada lol!!!


 
WHAT  BAG??? You left us all hanging here girlfriend.

Sorry about BD, my sister has an LG washer and dryer that she got less than a year ago, and they are having problems w/ their washer.  Is that yours???


----------



## ryrybaby12

Happy Birthday EMMY and PRADA PYSCHO!!!!!!!


Sorry for the delay Emmy  Hope you both have a great birthday week!  Emmy- want to see this new bag...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Thanks everyone!  Here's my BD gift to myself and from Gracie!


----------



## JustChar

I'm getting my first Prada   I may have started an addiction.


----------



## Aprilmay

Prada Psycho said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's my BD gift to myself and from Gracie!
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs171.snc4/37880_1351358709985_1411898213_30838471_6973777_n.jpgsphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs171.snc4/37880_1351358869989_1411898213_30838475_6147235_n.jpg


 amazing colour PP and I'm loving the hermes scarf too


----------



## sbelle

PP-- got here soon as I could!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Love the new bag--a perfect birthday present!!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Love the new BD bag, PP.  Love the color and shape. Big congrats!  

Hey what's w/ the shades *sbelle*?  I like how your lipstick matches your dress!


----------



## EMMY

PP I love that bag.....amazing....that color is so unique!!!!

and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND!!!!*
Hope you enjoyed your day!!

I for one ended up getting half loaded due to the fact that I was so p*ssed off over the washer machine...The d*mn thingis only 5 months old and I am in LOVE with it..I keep it clean for Pete's sake...

Anyways the repairman came today..ready for this?!?

There was a BOOB PAD from one of my bathing suits stuck in the boot of the washer (has to do w/ the drain mechanism)  I had NO IDEA that stuff could work it's way through the washer..NONE...I was MORTIFIED lol but laughing at the same time..I guess I need to start using laundry bags..

hehehe...BOOB PAD!!!!!!!!!!!!  Only Emmy...


----------



## EMMY

Oh and I will post pics of the bag...I just have to get a few moments...hint:: It's Prada and my MC Prada luggage tag is already on it....screaming for a pic too!!!


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Hey what's w/ the shades *sbelle*?




Just trying to be stylish.  Oh, and hide the bags under my eyes.


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> There was a BOOB PAD from one of my bathing suits stuck in the boot of the washer


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> hehehe...BOOB PAD!!!!!!!!!!!! Only Emmy...


 
:lolots:



sbelle said:


> Just trying to be stylish. Oh, and hide the bags under my eyes.


 
You are looking very chic.  *Bags*, did someone say *bags?  *As in hand*bags?  :lolots:*


----------



## jcoop

:lolots::lolots::lolots: This is what I'm doing....*Emmy* and *sbelle*, yall have definitely given me my morning laugh!  LOVE it!!!! 

Love your new, beautiful Prada, *PP*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Awesome bday gift!! :urock:


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> hehehe...BOOB PAD!!!!!!!!!!!!  Only Emmy...




Could have been worse: condoms? diaphragms? The mind reels at the possibilities. ...


----------



## Beach Bum

Lmao! Now I know where all my boob pads went!!hahaha


----------



## Longchamp

This chat thread sure has been sleepy lately.  

I'll try to *brighten* things up. LOL  I'm hooked on Mr. Clean Magic ERasers, have resorted to buying them in bulk over the internet.


----------



## Aprilmay

Longchamp said:


> This chat thread sure has been sleepy lately.
> 
> I'll try to *brighten* things up. LOL I'm hooked on Mr. Clean Magic ERasers, have resorted to buying them in bulk over the internet.


 
Longchamp I thought I was the only one obsessed with magic erasers -I rave about them to anyone who will listen. I even used them to clean my Louis Vuitton handbags -once you try them its hard not to get hooked LOL


----------



## sbelle

Magic erasers?  The things we learn about on tpf!!  I've bought them before but never used one!


----------



## ryrybaby12

OMG- this pepped me up!  I use the Magic Eraser mop too!  The erasers work well on walls and baseboards...and yes, I am a neat/clean freak, but one does that when the house is on the market...did I mention that we are moving to Seattle??  Can't wait to get out of AZ!!!

Though...will miss Alouette....

Maybe neighbors with Bagladee though....crazy, huh?


----------



## sbelle

^*ryry*-- YAY!  I am excited for your move!  Sounds like a good thing for y'all!


----------



## jcoop

*ryry*, Seattle?!!!  Wow, now that will be a change from AZ!!!!  Sounds like you are excited about it.  That's great!

I, too, use the magic erasers.  Never seen the mop though.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ Never saw the mop either,  but will by the end of the w/e. LOL.  Thanks for the info. :lolots::urock:

 I saw they are recommended to use on Vachette leather *Aprilmay*, such as LV handles, but would be scared.  How's it working out?  :wondering

Woo Hoo *ryrybaby12*, I bet you're going through the Magic Erasers!! LOL.
Congrats on the move,  I see more sweaters, coats and boots in your future.

I bet you will miss Alouette.  :cry:  Just think, she has a fun place to go visit w/ DH and son.  

If my Mabel would let me clean her w/ a Mr. Clean ME, I would.  But might turn her from a black lab mix to a white lab mix.


----------



## Aprilmay

Longchamp I used it clean the handles of my mini looping and I used it on my Manhatten PM and it was fine.I don't have my LVs anymore but it did work you just have to make sure the vachetta doesn't dry out. Check the LV forum there are lots of photos of results with before and after shots.

I want a magic eraser mop after hearing about it -but I don't think you can get them here


----------



## ryrybaby12

I am so glad I sold all of you on the ME mop...it is awesome! 

LC- don't clean Mabel with it- I was cracking up at that!!  LOL!!

I am really looking forward to our move- it is SO the right thing for our family, and I CAN'T wait to get out of AZ- this area is just not really me, though it is beautiful at times, and I have made some close friends here that I will miss-Alouette!

Yes- more sweaters and boots!  My Chloe boots will be awesome there, and LC- remember last year when you so easily talked me into that Cashmere Gucci coat?  Well- now it really makes sense!

I am getting better with bags.  I almost bought two Chanels due to the increase- and did NOT because, well, I am just sick of the hype- let others get these bags.  I guess if I really wanted a flap, I would have bought one a long time ago regardless of price.

If you don't hear from me for a while- it will be because we just have a lot going on with the move- and I still have to beg my boss to let me work from Seattle-ugh.  I think he will let me....but we shall see.  Ultimately, I will eventually either transfer to something in that territory or find something else, but I have so much going on here right now, I can't let it all go....

Miss you all....going for my run now! It rained this AM....so may have a "cooler"run for the desert....


----------



## sbelle

Ryry--so glad that y'all are psyched for the move!  I will keep my fingers crossed that things go smoothly.  Moving is hard even when there are no issues.  We've moved 5 times during our marriage and really don't want to do it too many more times!

We visited Seattle a few years ago and decided we could easily live there.


----------



## Bagladee

I am soooo excited for *ryry's* move to Seattle!!! I do think our DHs are more than a little nervous!!! Can you imagine the two of us on a shopping trip??? We have become such good friends through tpf, that it will be fun to finally meet in person. I feel like I really need to get my closet cleaned and organized now, as she will want to check out my bags when she comes to town - lol.


----------



## Longchamp

^^^ LOL, always a motivater when someone wants to come over and see the loot.  You'll have to post pix for us when you two go out, will  be so much fun.

I  bet your DH's are scared.  

BTW, I haven't found the Mr Clean ERaser mop yet, but have not given up the search.


----------



## Bagladee

I am just excited to have someone go through my closet that really appreciates what is there!!! I have seven pair of boots and shoes that I bought at the Nordies Anniversary sale that I am trying to find room for and DH asked me which seven I was getting rid of to make room for the new ones. I informed him that shoes are not included in the "one-in, one-out" rule. 

I have to find this eraser mop. I am a huge fan of magic erasers and use them all the time. With two 5-yr olds, they are a life saver!


----------



## EMMY

Ryry good luck on the move..we'll be thinking about you in the meantime...

And I thought I was the magic eraser QUEEN lol...I buy these in bulk at Sam's club..I use them for EVERYTHING..at home AND on the boat.....if they ever discontinue this product I wil DIE...I keep one in the shower and wipe the walls down after dirty DH...I even use them on my clothes when I get something on them...these are the best product ever to be invented I swear....eek...I'm addicted lol!!!


----------



## sbelle

I feel like I've missed out -- I had no idea that magic eraser were so awesome.  I think I bought some 2 years ago and have never used them.  I need to find something to use one on today!!


----------



## jcoop

What do you think?  This is Tod's Ivy.
A taupey brown and a chocolate brown.





The taupe is a bit more brown than is showing in the pic.




That is more the true color of the taupe.




That is the chocolate.


----------



## sbelle

Hi *Jcoop*!   I saw this bag this weekend and love it!  I really like both colors and would have trouble deciding.


----------



## jcoop

Hey *sbelle*!  Thanks for your input.  I love both colors as well.  Loving this leather!  Hmmmm...????


----------



## Longchamp

I can't say "NO" to a brown bag, so either color is good by me.  I love this bag, the size/style and both colors.   Guess we're not much help


----------



## jcoop

Oh heck, I'm counting on you girls!!!  I love the mushroom color but my heart is being tugged more towards the chocolate.  I do not have a chocolate bag at the moment.


----------



## Bagladee

*jcoop* - this bag is gorgie!!! I saw it posted on the purseblog on the 30th and have been searching since. Neiman website has it in dark brown and Saks has it in "grey". In the reviews I read they talked about a putty and a dark brown. I wonder if the putty is taupe. Hard decision - I think I like the lighter one. Congrats on a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Bagladee

My newest baby arrived over the weekend. Chloe Elsie in pink-beige.


----------



## jcoop

Does that Elsie have gold hw?  I'm loving that bag!  Leather looks so soft!

I def would say the putty is the taupe in the Tod's bag.  My sa called the color mushroom brown.  I feel like the taupe/mushroom color might be more versatile but oh the chocolate is just divine!  lol


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> Does that Elsie have gold hw? I'm loving that bag! Leather looks so soft!
> 
> I def would say the putty is the taupe in the Tod's bag. My sa called the color mushroom brown. I feel like the taupe/mushroom color might be more versatile but oh the chocolate is just divine! lol


 
Yes, hardware is gold. And the leather is so soft and smooshie. I have a pursekit in it and it gives the bag a little shape, but it still puddles really nicely. I have same bag in black python, but can't decide if I will keep the python. I wanted the pink but couldn't find it and so settled for the python and then a couple weeks later I found the pink. As much as I would like to keep both, I don't need two of the same bag and this pink-beige is really pretty. A lot more practical than python too.

I checked the Tod's website and it was no help in colors. I wonder if the Sak's grey is really putty too. I am in love with this bag - how is it to carry - both straps stay on your shoulder?


----------



## jcoop

Yep, been carrying both colors around the house tonight, the straps do stay on my shoulder.  That is a biggie for me.  The leather is absolutely tdf!  These bags are from Tod's Dallas.  

Pink beige, hands down on your Elsie!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Big shock here....I love the Taupey one...really like this bag!!  So cute- you need to model it for us girl!!

Bagladee- DH is on his way to Seattle tomorrow.  Having dinner with friends in Mercer Island on Wed. and tomorrow he is in Bellevue with another pal....

He may stay by you the week after to get a feel for all places so we can start figuring out what we like...  Going to call your pal to start looking maybe the 19th...will email you the logistics once I have it nailed down!!


----------



## Beach Bum

That Chloe Elsie bag is AWESOME..LOVE that color!


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> Yep, been carrying both colors around the house tonight, the straps do stay on my shoulder. That is a biggie for me. The leather is absolutely tdf! These bags are from Tod's Dallas.
> 
> Pink beige, hands down on your Elsie!!!!


 
Okay girl - we really need some modeling pics. I love that leather and am trying to figure out where I can see one IRL!!!

And I am definitely keeping the pink beige Elsie. It is loaded with my goodies and ready for me to carry tomorrow.


----------



## Bagladee

ryrybaby12 said:


> Big shock here....I love the Taupey one...really like this bag!! So cute- you need to model it for us girl!!
> 
> Bagladee- DH is on his way to Seattle tomorrow. Having dinner with friends in Mercer Island on Wed. and tomorrow he is in Bellevue with another pal....
> 
> He may stay by you the week after to get a feel for all places so we can start figuring out what we like... Going to call your pal to start looking maybe the 19th...will email you the logistics once I have it nailed down!!


 
He should be here for great weather - perfect, not too hot. I think low 80's on Wednesday. Glad he has friends here to show him around. Looking forward to meeting you both!!! There is a "Notice of Trustee's Sale" on the house across the street. The date for the auction is in October. You might want to ask Amber about that one as it could probably go for a steal.

I bet you are just crazy busy getting ready to move. Remember to take some time each day for yourself!


----------



## EMMY

Jcoop I like the mushroom color..and Bagladee your bag is sweet!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> My newest baby arrived over the weekend. Chloe Elsie in pink-beige.



She's so pretty!


----------



## sbelle

Bagladee said:


> I checked the Tod's website and it was no help in colors.



I hate that website.


----------



## jcoop

^yep, that website is pretty useless.

Ok, am I crazy or what?!  I love the leather (and the colors) on the Ivy bags....LOVE it....fav leather ever...but...I am picky about bags and I wish this style hung down lower on me.  I suppose it is a convenience issue for me.  So, will probably send both back (they are on consignment).  
I found a chocolate brown Chloe Elsie bag I just ordered.  Reallly looking forward to seeing it irl---hopefully tomorrow!
Will keep you girls updated.   I'm always open for your suggestions and input!


----------



## Bagladee

Thanks *EMMY* and *sbelle*! I originally fell in love with the Elsie in this pink beige when one of the SAs at the Bellevue Jimmy Choo boutique was carrying one. I left that day with a new Choo bag, but that Elsie was hot in my mind. 

*jcoop* - can't wait to see your new Chocolate Elsie!!! I have always been a sucker for brown!


----------



## marose28

OMG I've missed so much over the past year! a Prada chat thread?! woohoo!   I think I've been off the tpf wagon for over a year - I had to take quit cold turkey for a while to get a handle on the many things I had to deal with - but now that I have free time, I can't wait to get back into the tpf groove of things.

I've missed you all!!!


----------



## jcoop

*marose*, glad you are back!  yes, this chat is the best!

Girls, I received the Chocolate Elsie this afternoon!!!!  Yay, she's def a keeper!  Beautiful chocolate and I love the style!    I would buy this bag in a different color too!

I will try and do a modeling shot in the morning when I get ready for work.  Believe me, you don't want to see me in my white t and nike shorts now.


----------



## Longchamp

Woo Hoo, great bag jcoop, love the color.  You made the right choice and can't wait for pix.


----------



## Longchamp

marose28 said:


> OMG I've missed so much over the past year! a Prada chat thread?! woohoo! I think I've been off the tpf wagon for over a year - I had to take quit cold turkey for a while to get a handle on the many things I had to deal with - but now that I have free time, I can't wait to get back into the tpf groove of things.
> 
> I've missed you all!!!


 
 

Welcome back.  I thought of you often and would look at your ID to see if you logged in and sadly No.  

We've missed you, glad you're back and hop right back on the purse forum.  I know there had to be a new bag, wallet or scarf in your future!!


----------



## Bagladee

jcoop said:


> *marose*, glad you are back! yes, this chat is the best!
> 
> Girls, I received the Chocolate Elsie this afternoon!!!! Yay, she's def a keeper! Beautiful chocolate and I love the style!  I would buy this bag in a different color too!
> 
> I will try and do a modeling shot in the morning when I get ready for work. Believe me, you don't want to see me in my white t and nike shorts now.


 
YEA!!!  So excited for you *jcoop*! I can't wait to see those modeling pics!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Yippee!!  Jcoop- can't wait to see your bag!!  Where did you get her?  Never seen this color- chocolate that is!

Marose....welcome back pal!  Hope you are well.....can't wait to chat more with you on Prada Chat...  I think I should take a year off....would help my wallet.


----------



## jcoop

ok, no mod shots as they didn't show off the bag well...but the 1st pic is my dane drinking water from the bathtub faucet!  she will stand at my bath tub and wait for me to come and turn the faucet on!

and then just a pic of my new, beautiful elsie


----------



## Bagladee

Love the chocolate *jcoop*!!! Congrats and I know you will enjoy this wonderful bag!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Love the bags jcoop and bagladee!!    Great finds bag twins.  

But the pix of your beautiful girl steals the show.  Will she drink water out of a bowl, or just from the tub faucet?  Goes to show what a gentle giant she is w/ her small collar.


----------



## Beach Bum

Love your doggie!LOL!
and man,Im really starting to like Chloe again....how is the HW on that bag?does the bag only come in one color HW?


----------



## EMMY

Oh *Jcoop* I  am loving this more every I time I see it....just post the mod shots..would love to see!!!

*Marose* glad you're back!!! I was wondering where you were!!!


----------



## jcoop

*bagladee*, so glad you got the elsie or I would have never known about her!  Have you carried either of yours?  You keeping the python?

*LC*, thanks for the bag twin comment--woohoo!  Fendi doesn't drink hardly any out of a bowl.  If I put ice in it, then she will "fish" the ice out!  lol  She loves drinking out of a water hose in the yard and the bath tub faucet.  That is where she gets 90% of her water!  My last dane, Beau, was the exact same way with his drinking water!

*BB*, thank you!  Fendi is a sweetheart!  This Chloe is a great bag!  I am thinking only gold hw, but def not for sure.  I just know the ones I've looked at online, had gold hw.  

Morning *Emmy*!  I am leaving town today but will return on Sunday.  Then will be gone some of next week but will try to get some modeling shots in.  

Happy Friday!


----------



## Bagladee

*jcoop* - I'm always willing to help enable a fellow tpfer!!! Still have the python in her bag sitting in my closet. I know I should send it back, but she is soooooo beautiful. If I keep her, I have to sell one of my black bags.

*EMMY*I'm not sure about the hardware question. In my search of the elsie, I only saw it with the gold hardware, but I'm sure some of the experts in the Chloe forum could answer that.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Oh lordy...I was bad this weekend.....I have to tell...Barney's makes me crazy.  Bagladee-I hope the Barney's there is not a good one....

I am really loving the Proenza Schouler PSI bag in Smoke....like REALLY loving.  AND there was a suede flap messenger Lanvin in a camel suede with tortoise shell chain that was TDF on sale......and a Derek Lam evening flap (fun)-------ugh.


----------



## sbelle

^ I've been obsessing about the Proenza Schouler PSI myself.


----------



## ryrybaby12

What do you all think of this bag?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Or do we like the plain Taupish color better...

http://www.intermixonline.com/category/shop+by+trend/fall+2010.do


----------



## EMMY

I like the taupe one better....I didn't like the bag at all in the fabric ..but the leather one looks classy..are you getting it my friend?


----------



## EMMY

^ WHat bag is that anyways Ryry..I didn't see it for sale on the website..


----------



## sbelle

^I didn't see it either!  

*ryry*--  Is the first one an embossed leather?  If so I like them both!  Tell us more!


----------



## Longchamp

First bag is snakeskin and think limited number produced, price is 3700.  I was surprised when I saw the pix that it's the same bag in the first pix, just different lighting, appeared as two different skins to me.

She's a beauty.


----------



## sbelle

^I think it is a great looking bag.  *LC* -- Who makes it (since you seem to know something about it) ??


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Chloe ladies....this is the Darla....and she is a stunner!  I wish I lived close to a boutique to see it IRL....they need to be like Tod's and Fendi and just consign...


----------



## ryrybaby12

The first one is Watersnake....and it is $3700- very limited.  The other is regular leather (in pic)...and is $1995.

I just ordered the PSI in Smoke-getting it today for my trip to Denver-cross your fingers that I love it!-

Sbelle- what is up your sleeve....I saw on BV you are up to no good....spill it sister.


----------



## sbelle

^ I am definitely up to no good and all I can hope for is someone to stop me.  I should know more very soon.....


----------



## sbelle

Love this one


----------



## EMMY

LMAO I thought it was fabric!!!! Must remember to put my glasses on!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

:lolots:


----------



## jcoop

I like the Darla, *ryry*!  Love the solid taupe.


----------



## jajt

Hi ladies,I like to check if any ladies here have seen this prada bag in pink lambskin? Any idea on the price? 







TIA.


----------



## minababe

sry


----------



## Longchamp

I wish I could help you but I can't *Jajt*.  She's a great bag. Did you try posting your question in the body of the Prada forum?  Someone down there might be able to help you.


----------



## minababe

does someone know why prada made the interior of the black vitello daino tote in a cream colour and not black? the other colours have the same colour inside like outside. is that usual for black prada bags?
sry but I'm new to prada ^^


----------



## Longchamp

No this is not norm for black prada bags, but I see you're from Europe and sometimes she does things differently for each market--Asia, Europe, N America, etc. 

Sometimes the lining of black bags is brown,  but I've never seen cream in a black bag.  Prada Psycho could help you out even more. 

Do you want to post your bag in the AT thread?  If you bought her at a boutique, then no need to AT.


----------



## minababe

yes, thats a good point I think there are so many prada different styles and colours. 
I will get my one in a few weeks. a good friend of mine brings it from her vacation in italy (boutique of course). she said black outside (nero stands on the prada card), "cream" colour inside with black and the black tag.
Than I found these pics. it looks beautiful. I just ask because I don't like light colour interior because of dirt marks.^^ but who cares I think I will love the bag


----------



## Longchamp

It looks like the new suede lining, not the Prada logo lining, those are coming out in lighter colors.  Love it.


----------



## minababe

Longchamp said:


> It looks like the new suede lining, not the Prada logo lining, those are coming out in lighter colors.  Love it.



thanks a  lot !! now I'm reassured


----------



## minababe

have someone the client service mail adress? I want to ask to these little bag. I want it so bad. 195 euro is the price. but I can't find it at the eshop now. it is gone?


----------



## sbelle

I know this is summer, but it has been so quiet in this chat thread!!  We have been in and out all summer and are currently out dropping dd off at school for her freshman year.   It has been in the low 80"s in this town all week, but of course today, move-in day, it is going to be in the 90's.  (*jcoop*--don't you even listen to my complaint because a day in the 90's where you are is probably like spring!!)


----------



## jcoop

What an eventful time in your life, *sbelle*!  You gotta tell us all about it. 

Yes, it's been HOT here.  Hot and humid...not normallly this humid in my part of Texas.  We are headed to the lake this afternoon.  Near Austin.  Forecast is over 100 and extreme humidity.  

Chat here has nearly died!  We need to revive it!


----------



## Aprilmay

Sbelle you have already moved congrats. It must be very exciting for you all. We are hoping to move in the next few months ourselves and I have to say I find it exciting but a bit daunting at the same time.


----------



## jcoop

^It is her dd that is moving and starting college.


----------



## Aprilmay

jcoop said:


> ^It is her dd that is moving and starting college.


 I see I think I was getting mixed up with someone else who was moving on the forum.


----------



## sbelle

^it's *Ryry* that's moving!  

We got dd moved in today.  Exhausting, but it all went well.  I haven't had a meltdown yet, but we are here through Sunday so I haven't really left her yet.


----------



## Longchamp

and your tPF friends will be here for you. 

I bet it's going to be sad.  She'll probably do okay, it's how will Mom fair?

Couple good ideas for your DD...


If at first you don't succeed, do it like your mother told you. 



You have brains in your head.
You have feet in your shoes.
You can steer yourself in any direction you choose.
You're on your own.
And you know what you know.
You are the gal who'll decide where to go.
~Dr. Seuss


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awe-

All the Place You Will Go...Dr. Seuss knows best...and I swear by that book as the best book for life lessons....nice one Longchamp- sisters from another mister in more ways than bags!!

Sbelle-hang in there....I am going to cry when my first son goes to kindergarten and that is still 2-3 years away- so I can't imagine.....xoxoxoxo!!!-A


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> You have brains in your head.
> You have feet in your shoes.
> You can steer yourself in any direction you choose.
> You're on your own.
> And you know what you know.
> You are the gal who'll decide where to go.
> ~Dr. Seuss




Thanks *ryry* and *lc*! 

*lc*--we left dd tonight and we're going home tomorrow morning.  I was sitting in the hotel feeling blue and saw your Dr Seuss quote and just texted it to dd!  I love it!!


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> Awe-
> 
> All the Place You Will Go...Dr. Seuss knows best...and I swear by that book as the best book for life lessons....nice one Longchamp- sisters from another mister in more ways than bags!!
> 
> Sbelle-hang in there....I am going to cry when my first son goes to kindergarten and that is still 2-3 years away- so I can't imagine.....xoxoxoxo!!!-A


 
Hey A,  I know it seems more true all the time.   Stuff happens other one doesn't know about and voila, we did the same thing.  

Yikes, he's going to kindergarten, he's suppose to do the crying


----------



## girlscrapshoot

New & Need Help to authenticate this Prada!!! 
i originally posted in a closed forum so I'm reposting here for help.  Sorry if I'm doing this wrong.

Item Name: Auth Prada BR3353 Camel Leather Hand bag, $1400

Listing Number 220652918182

Seller: Lemonfaye888

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_6429wt_913

Comments: New to this forum and REALLY need your help. Please authenticate this handbag for me. I'm on a very limited time frame and I would be most grateful for any assistance. Thank you


----------



## Beach Bum

^U can only post authentifications in the AUTH THIS PRADA thread...!


----------



## Prada Psycho

*This should liven things up.  *







*PP goes to the dark side!!*


----------



## sbelle

^


----------



## jcoop

*LC,* love Dr. Seuss---that was the best to post at this very appropriate time!
*sbelle*, 
*PP*, wow!  I love the grey!!!!    Beautiful!!!!
*ryry*, yours is starting K this year?!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Beautiful bags you guys!!! Why not posting on the forum?


----------



## Longchamp

Prada Psycho said:


> *This should liven things up. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PP goes to the dark side!!*


 
Love the bag, was admiring the one AFF has.  It's a great bag and doesn't scream LV since no mono.  

Congrats PP.


----------



## EMMY

OMG PP LOVE that!!!!!!!! You are hawt....loving the color!!!

....Just wanted to check in real quick...I've been freaking out busy and a TON going on..haven't been on hardly at ALL due to being so distracted  (SHAME ON EMMY!!)  Just replaced our computers at home...updated and everything wireless --LOVE IT!!!! The data transfers were agonizing....Hubby and I both had a ton of stuff on our somputers for the business and it was so stressful....fingers crossed...all the bugs worked out and good to go....what a project....good thing I had no idea what I was getting into....OH and I had a 100' tree cut down so yeah I've been in the yard trying to repair my lovely lawn..all good now...just fertilized this weekend although it prob all washed away due to 4" of rain yesterday...UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going to the boat tom for a MUCH NECESSARY V-K....going to Kingston Ontario later this week for the LimeCity Blues Fest....can't wait...I should be bald from stress and just can't wait to get away..I'll be back early next week....back to focus on the PF and all my friends here....**SOB** miss you all...!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well...I have a LOT to catch up  on I know...!!!!

xoxoxox

Emmy


----------



## sbelle

It is so lonely here.  Where have all the Prada chatters gone?   I guess it doesn't help that the Fall line isn't wowing us.


----------



## Minamiz

Hi sbelle!

I'd like to get to "know" u girls!

Just got my 1st Prada...too lazy to take pics for a reveal right now but I love it!

Here's one pic:





It's the Glace Zippers Bauletto in Ardesia+Nudo...I can't beleive I found it NWT!!! from '07

I'm usually not matchy matchy but I think it'll look nice with these:


----------



## Aprilmay

Minamiz said:


> Hi sbelle!
> 
> I'd like to get to "know" u girls!
> 
> Just got my 1st Prada...too lazy to take pics for a reveal right now but I love it!
> 
> Here's one pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Glace Zippers Bauletto in Ardesia+Nudo...I can't beleive I found it NWT!!! from '07
> 
> I'm usually not matchy matchy but I think it'll look nice with these:


 Great combo your so lucky finding a new glace zippers I have had my eye on one for a while now although the one I found it been used alot so congrats on your find. You have to post some modelling photos of both when you have time please!


----------



## sbelle

*Minamiz*-- now that's a beautiful bag!  Love the shoes with it too!


----------



## jcoop

Just got home from the lake.  Wanna know something that happened to me yesterday?!  I won a Harley bike from a raffle at the local Harley Davidson store!  DH had bought 4 raffle tickets about 6 weeks ago.  He put my name on one and it was the winning ticket.  I do not ride either!  lol  I was emailing with *LT* last night and told her about it.  She and I had the same thought...dh already has the exact same bike...so, hmmmm could find a new home for the bike and the proceeds could go towards handbags?!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> so, hmmmm could find a new home for the bike and the proceeds could go towards handbags?!!!!!!!!



What a great idea *jcoop*!  Congrats on your win--maybe you post just one picture with the bike before it is sold off!


----------



## Longchamp

Great J,  congrats,  Go for the bags and let us know what you get!!!


----------



## Minamiz

Aprilmay said:


> Great combo your so lucky finding a new glace zippers I have had my eye on one for a while now although the one I found it been used alot so congrats on your find. You have to post some modelling photos of both when you have time please!


I will for sure...which color combo are u looking for?


sbelle said:


> *Minamiz*-- now that's a beautiful bag!  Love the shoes with it too!


Thanks!


jcoop said:


> Just got home from the lake.  Wanna know something that happened to me yesterday?!  I won a Harley bike from a raffle at the local Harley Davidson store!  DH had bought 4 raffle tickets about 6 weeks ago.  He put my name on one and it was the winning ticket.  I do not ride either!  lol  I was emailing with *LT* last night and told her about it.  She and I had the same thought...dh already has the exact same bike...so, hmmmm could find a new home for the bike and the proceeds could go towards handbags?!!!!!!!!


Wowzers you could get like, say, 3 Prada's with that money LOL!

What kind of Harley is it?


----------



## Aprilmay

Minamiz said:


> I will for sure...which color combo are u looking for?
> *Minamiz*
> The same colour way as yours but its from a bag hire company so there is a lot of wear to it for the price they asking so I have to think about it as they don't accept returns.
> 
> *Jcoop* congrats do post a photo please


----------



## jcoop

The bike is a 2010 Dyna Wide Glide.  Going to officially claim it this morning.  I will post a pic!


----------



## sbelle

^  I think you will look hot, hot, hot on it!


----------



## jcoop

^^^That is the bike!!!!!  
:lolots: *sbelle*, you crack me up!


----------



## Minamiz

Awesome bike...jcoop u ride?

I would get so claustrophobic in that helmet plus I hate helmet head so no I don't ride!


----------



## browneyesblue

I just had to come see what's going on in here...........

Hi Mina!

jscoop! My DH has a dyna wide glide but he has a custom paint job etc etc........he would DIE if he won a harley! Are you kidding me? Wow!


----------



## EMMY

jcoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG I can't believe you won that!!!! You must learn how to ride that beauty..LMAO...you are one lucky girl!!!!!!

Just got back from Kingston...we had waaaaayyyyy too much fun and drank waaaaaayyyy to much booze lol...the weather was great...it was so nice to spend some time on the boat..sucks being back to reality..and work tomorrow!!!! ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Hope all is well here w/ my Prada friends....once it starts getting cold I'll be back on 24/7...we are really having a phennomenal summer here...**sob**  almost over!!!


----------



## Minamiz

So what do u guys think of these Vitello Shine's that came out?  U might have already talked about them but I think they're boxy looking but pretty colors.


----------



## Aprilmay

Hope all is well here w/ my Prada friends....once it starts getting cold I'll be back on 24/7...we are really having a phennomenal summer here...**sob** almost over!!![/QUOTE]

Emmy I had my first frost on Monday morning when I went to my car and it was freezing that Sunday night


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Wow


----------



## browneyesblue

Minamiz said:


> So what do u guys think of these Vitello Shine's that came out? U might have already talked about them but I think they're boxy looking but pretty colors.


 
^^I like the colors but they look like little lunch boxes!!!

Hi longchamp!! thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Minamiz

Longchamp is the WOW to the boxy ones or the taupe hobo?


----------



## Minamiz

Here's another pic I took:





And I really like this bag I don't know why?


----------



## Aprilmay

Yes I seen those on Prada.com I don't really like them they do look like lunch boxes.


----------



## Minamiz

I agree to no on the lunch boxes too...

Anybody lusting after anything lately...seems like it's a dud season!


----------



## browneyesblue

Minamiz said:


> Here's another pic I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really like this bag I don't know why?


 
Mina: what's the bag on the left in the middle shelf? It looks grey/beige...


----------



## Aprilmay

Minamiz said:


> I agree to no on the lunch boxes too...
> 
> Anybody lusting after anything lately...seems like it's a dud season!


 
The new Gaufres


----------



## Minamiz

browneyesblue said:


> Mina: what's the bag on the left in the middle shelf? It looks grey/beige...



Don't know...too busy trying to keep A from touching everything in there!

I like it...worry about transfer though.

I don't have a clue about Prada leather and transfer concerns, anyone?


----------



## Minamiz

April which one/s are u eyeing?


----------



## Aprilmay

Minamiz said:


> April which one/s are u eyeing?


 
The degrade ones... I would even settle for the black one although I do like one of the grey totes tote


----------



## browneyesblue

I was just wondering about the style and hoping it came in different colors.......

love the new gaufres too!


----------



## browneyesblue

I'm loving this little $1900 number.......


----------



## Minamiz

OOooooo very nice!  I love the size and very clean lines.  How big is that?


----------



## browneyesblue

Minamiz said:


> OOooooo very nice! I love the size and very clean lines. *How big is that?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ^^Not very....about 12.5 x 8.....but I think its a good size!


----------



## Minamiz

u know I like my bags med-small like that....off to investigate it........


----------



## Longchamp

Minamiz said:


> Longchamp is the WOW to the boxy ones or the taupe hobo?


 

The cold weather in London


----------



## Longchamp

browneyesblue said:


> Hi longchamp!! thanks again for all of your help!


 
I hope it all worked out okay!


----------



## twishie

nice..!! would love it as a clutch. seems so hard to find a perfect one...



browneyesblue said:


> I'm loving this little $1900 number.......


----------



## Aprilmay

browneyesblue said:


> I'm loving this little $1900 number.......


 I like the style of this bag and I have seen a red perforated version but the closing at the top seems to be "wonky" or off. I know PP bought one and returned it for the same reason. The one on Wardow is the same so that would put me off.


----------



## browneyesblue

Longchamp said:


> I hope it all worked out okay!


 

^^I have sent the bag back so once she gets it and the return is complete....then I can relax!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I'm glad, I'm sure it will work out.   Are you still looking for that bag?  I will keep an eye out for you if you still are interested.


----------



## browneyesblue

Longchamp said:


> ^^ I'm glad, I'm sure it will work out. Are you still looking for that bag? I will keep an eye out for you if you still are interested.


 
^^ Me too........the seller was very nice about it too which is always helpful! 

If the bag was good and the timing was right...then yes! I would consider another one!


----------



## sbelle

Happy Labor Day Weekend y'all!


----------



## sbelle

Prada fans-- come back......it is so lonely here without y'all.....


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> Prada fans-- come back......it is so lonely here without y'all.....




I know what you mean. All the old timer tPF gals have split to parts unknown. Seems to be a HUGE exodus around here the past year or so.


----------



## Longchamp

Wait I'm still here, just haven't bought any Prada lately.  I have no new bags to report, but hopefully soon.   

My favortie possession Mabel is running on 4 legs--Woo Hoo!!  After her horrible incident w/ the horse, she tore her ACL and  bilateral meniscus of her leg back leg running and had the repair in April.   I thought she was going to have a bald bum bum forever, but one morning we woke up and VOILA--the fur  filled in.  

I'm hoping by the holidays she is up to visiting kids again in the hospital.  They wanted me to bring her in when she was recovering to show the kids how animals go through surgery and tough times.  But too many steps for her, so out of the question.  

What's new w/ everyone else?  How was your last summer holiday?  

I know sbelle got her DD off to college.  Back to school for all the kids I guess.  

Not sure how inland you are *PP* in NC.  Did you get a lot of rain w/ Hurricane Earl?


Seriously MIA are *ryrybaby12 and Alouette and Emmy*.


----------



## jcoop

I'm still around as well!  

We went to the lake for the long weekend.  It was nice!  Drove into Austin twice and did just a tad of shopping.  DH is keeping that darned Harley!  So, I didn't turn that deal into cash.  

I did order some Frye brown knee boots.  Hoping they come in and that they fit!

I took our newest addition, Izzy, (since last Halloween) into the vet this morning for some minor surgery.  I sure hated leaving her.  She was excited and happy to be seeing all these new people---little did she know what was in store for her. 

I carried my Chloe Elsie bag over the weekend for the first time.  It worked great and I got a compliment on it in SFA.  

*LC*, looking forward to hearing about Mabel's return to visiting with the children!   You know you gotta keep us up to date on your future 4 legged friend!


----------



## Longchamp

Hi J,  Oh No, dern DH.  Oh well look what you might get in return for letting him keep his new toy.     

Ah Izzy, yes I always wonder if our 4 legged friends are thinking--hey .

 Mabel doesn't go into the vet's tail wagging anymore .  She sits down and just refuses to go in.  If someone comes out, she tail wags and licks their hand pleading---Please help me, my female human is being mean to me.  

Woo Hoo on Chloe Elsie, that is a gorgeous bag.  Love Frye boots, post some pix when they arrive.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I know sbelle got her DD off to college.  Back to school for all the kids I guess.



Down to one at home and she went back to school today.    I was ready to get some routine back in my life!




jcoop said:


> DH is keeping that darned Harley!  So, I didn't turn that deal into cash.



Sounds like he might want to give you a really nice thank you gift!


----------



## sbelle

jcoop said:


> I did order some Frye brown knee boots.  Hoping they come in and that they fit!
> 
> I carried my Chloe Elsie bag over the weekend for the first time.  It worked great and I got a compliment on it in SFA.



I just got some Frye boots when I was in Philly a few weeks ago.  Love Frye!!  I have to get the shorter ones though because my instep makes it near impossible to get in taller boots.

This is what I got...







Have we seen a pic of the Chloe yet?  Off to look...


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> Sounds like he might want to give you a really nice thank you gift!




He may feel differently after the tax bill comes!


----------



## sbelle

^ good point, better get that gift before he figures out about taxes.......


----------



## EMMY

Prada Psycho said:


> I know what you mean. All the old timer tPF gals have split to parts unknown. Seems to be a HUGE exodus around here the past year or so.


 

I'm still here too...this summer ahs just been SUPER busy and we've been gone every weekend on the boat..things are calming down now....now I have the itch to SHOP now that my mind isn't so wrapped up on too many things....


----------



## jcoop

Taxes are paid!  He's already gotten custom pipes put on and now going to do a custom paint job.  Oh yeah, baby....I'll be doing a little purchasing!

*sbelle*, I looked at those boots in Austin on Saturday and loved them...didn't get them though but have been thinking about them...still!  What all will you wear with them?  Love the color!


----------



## sbelle

^I'll just wear them with jeans--I live in jeans!  I loved the color of those!


Wow--your dh is working fast on his new baby!


----------



## jcoop

^I live in jeans as well.  Think I'll try the boots.  Your taste is so awesome---that just made my mind up for sure!   They are on their way to me.


----------



## sbelle

^Ooooh--can't wait to see what you think of them!


----------



## EMMY

Crack me up..I never give DH any sh*t about what he spends on his Harleys...b/c he KNOWS better than to say anything about my bags and shoes!!!! Hehehe...!


----------



## sbelle

Wanted to share some Prada shoes I got.  These were actually purchased months ago, but this week the weather has just turned enough that I could start wearing them.  Very comfy


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> Crack me up..I never give DH any sh*t about what he spends on his Harleys...b/c he KNOWS better than to say anything about my bags and shoes!!!! Hehehe...!



I am totally with you!  DH isn't into bikes, but he has a few things he likes to spend money on.  When he comes home with one, I just smile.


----------



## EMMY

sbelle said:


> Wanted to share some Prada shoes I got. These were actually purchased months ago, but this week the weather has just turned enough that I could start wearing them. Very comfy


^ They look comfy!!!!
 I am so psyched fall is here..I LOVE my fall/winter clothes..love boots/leggings ...unfortunately when I start wearing this stuff we are off the boat for another season...that part I hate...waaaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Oh just saw the shoes sbelle, love them.  They look comfortable and stylish at the same time.


----------



## jcoop

*sbelle*, loving those shoes!!!!

I enjoy fall okay, just dread winter time.  I'm not too crazy about winter clothing--had much rather dress for summer!

Yes, I learned a long time ago not to give dh any grief on any of his toys!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

hello Prada lovers! 

I need some fashion advice. I won a Prada satin clutch in black and I wanna use it not only for evening but also during daytime. In other words can I dress it down with a pair of jeans and pumps? satin doesn't necessarily mean evening right? Can I post a pic so you can have an idea? Thanks.


----------



## EMMY

Yeah post pics!!!! We're pic junkies lol.....personally I don't think satin means just evening use anymore...if I won a satin Prada clutch I'd try to incorpaorate it as much as I could in my daily wear as I really don't have many evening receptions that require mega dress up....


----------



## EMMY

**** LMAO I JUST TALKED MY WAY OUT OF A SPEEDING TICKET!!!!!!!!!!!! ***
*

I was on my way to work and on my CELL PHONE when I got pulled over....I THOUGHT that's what I got pulled over for so when he told me I was speeding I was very surprised lol!!!  He was very nice..we chatted a bit..he checked my stuff and LET ME GO!!!!!!!!!!!

I am doing MEGA good deeds today....


----------



## sbelle

^Go *Emmy*!    I can't ever talk my way out of anything.


----------



## EMMY

^ Hehehe..I'm STILL thanking my lucky stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcoop

^^WooHoo, *Emmy*!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Anybody hear from *Bagladee * lately?   She hasn't been around much.


----------



## Beach Bum

Congrats Emmy!lol


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> Anybody hear from *Bagladee* lately? She hasn't been around much.


 

No..I was wondering the same thing...my free time has lightened up a bit so I have more time to spend on the PF..hopefully she's just been experiencing a time crunch like a lot of us have...priorities lol...

Does anyone shop in spurts? I haven't bought anything all summer b/c I've been spending $$ elsewhere (ie house & comnputers to name a few)  This past week I've been ordering everything..but sending back most of it..I repeat MOST..I bought 4 pairs of boots in one week...:shame:

And I still have two more boxes of clothes coming..fingers crossed I hate everything


----------



## Longchamp

LOL Emmy.  I love boots like u, and did order a pair of Frye's and was happy w/ them.

I would love to see your boots.  

Congrats on your traffic ticket.  I do a ton of driving and it's 50/50 for me getting out of a ticket.   But once you get one, and then they run your record, it's hard to get out of the next.  But telling them where I work right when the come up to the window helps a lot if I get it locally.


----------



## EMMY

^ He asked me where I worked and he thought I worked in the same building as he but I don't---dif gov't organization..I know..still sweating bullets over what 'could have been'....!!!!

I bought a pair of Fryes last year and still love....just came back from the Post Office returning stuff..only keeping what I love...now to figure my budget lol!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

I know I'm a freak of nature, but love fall and winter, maybe because I love sweaters so much.  LOL

I might have mentioned before that I love Neve sweaters and the new fall stuff is out.  I love the cute guy in the ad when you first open up the site.  Wonder if he'd like some more kisses.  

http://www.nevedesigns.com/

I purchase them at Moose Mountain Trading Company--not sure how or why, but sometimes their prices are lower than the website.  

http://www.moosemtntradingco.com/

And I  can also check out their Dale of Norway sweaters at MMT.


----------



## EMMY

^ These _are_ nice Longchamp....I didn't buy anything for myself all summer and now I just love everything..I am never depriving myself again ... it just causes more damage in the long run!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hi- just wanted to check in.  Life is fun and nutty- and yes, I go through "spurts" Emmy- but my shopping spurts are never ending.  I buy clothes like crazy, and trying to get better with bags.  I am DYING over the Prada Antik bag though...and I did JUST buy the Fendi Classico No. 1 i dark brown, and must say- freaking beautiful bag.

I miss you all....I think a lot of us just have busy family lives including Bagladee, and TPF is great, but you need time away to get your head back on straight!!!  KWIM???


----------



## sbelle

*LC*-- thanks for the websites! Since I live in a place that's winter all year long (only a slight exaggeration, right *Emmy*?) these are right up my alley.

*ryry*-- great to see you pop in!  Has dh started his new job?  Hope is all is well on with that!


----------



## EMMY

^ Yeah---!!! The cold weather lasts forever and the summer lasts 2 months..!!!

Ryry it's good to see you are still here..we miss ya!!


----------



## bbgirl13

badly need your help, please let me now if this stuff of mine are authentic old prada bag or not? also my sandals is is real or not? thanks


----------



## Longchamp

There is a AT Prada, best to post there.  Read the rules about posting pix for authentication.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-read-rules-prior-posting-please-617124.html


----------



## browneyesblue

Longchamp: have you seen all the lace bags pop up? So strange how that happens!


----------



## Longchamp

No I haven't but I'll check it out.   Did u get one??


----------



## browneyesblue

I didn't........not enough structure once I saw one irl......


----------



## Minamiz

I want one and got outbid but there's one on there now I think is a fake.

The other from CA has $$ shipping and is overpriced IMO.


----------



## bebopbet

Hello, help what is saffiano?
Thanks, Bet


----------



## EMMY

Saffiano is a very durable leather....it does not feel like 'smooth' leather (ie: soft calf)b/c it is textured...the texture is the reason why it wears like iron....I have a Prada wallet in saffiano...have had it for about 4 years...I use it ALL the time..and it still looks like new.....do a search here and you will find loads of info..you can also do a search in the Miu Miu forum....Prada & Miu Miu used to be in the same forum, and when it was split up a ton of Prada info is still in the Miu Miu thread...older info but info just the same...hth!!


----------



## bebopbet

Gohh Emmy, thanks for the good info.  Very nice of you.


----------



## EMMY

^No prob..we are all here to help...are you eyeballing a saffiano piece my friend?!?!


----------



## Aprilmay

Gosh its really quiet around here ladies...anyway I just popped in as I know a couple of you ladies have been tempted by Chloe lately and I  myself have had my eye on a Marcie for a while plus the fact that the competition is running its driving me nuts. anyway I decided its time for an early Christmas (sorry for saying the word) Plus I was afraid of waiting in case the colour sold out.I just took the plunge and I will post when it arrives
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98126


----------



## bisbee

Love the Marcie!

I've noticed not many people dropping by...I've been obsessed with looking at Bottega Veneta lately...and I finally bought a pre-loved one that is being delivered today!

I think I'm going to have to sell some of my unused bags...the problem is getting the energy together to do that (and all that goes along with it)!


----------



## Aprilmay

bisbee said:


> Love the Marcie!
> 
> I've noticed not many people dropping by...I've been obsessed with looking at Bottega Veneta lately...and I finally bought a pre-loved one that is being delivered today!
> 
> I think I'm going to have to sell some of my unused bags...the problem is getting the energy together to do that (and all that goes along with it)!


 Thanks I can't wait for it to arrive now my order is still processing because its my first purchase from Net-a-Porter. 
You will have to post a photo of the BV when you have time. I know its very quiet :tumbleweed:. I have had a clear out of my bags lately its just getting motivated to take pics and stuff but its worth then when you get something new.


----------



## EMMY

Aprilmay cool bag..post pics when you get it! I'm still here....I think once the cold weather sets in and we are all stuck inside everyone will get back to posting..it's hard balancing work and play lol!!!


----------



## Aprilmay

EMMY said:


> Aprilmay cool bag..post pics when you get it! I'm still here....I think once the cold weather sets in and we are all stuck inside everyone will get back to posting..it's hard balancing work and play lol!!!


 Will do Emmy....Its cold here as usual....maybe other tPF members are luckily outside enjoying some warm weather where ever they are LOL


----------



## Aprilmay

Ok here it is my first Chloe I know some of you other ladies have got Chloe lately.
I have to say I'm loving the colours-its not some much orange IRL,its the whiskey colour which is a cinnamony brown with chocolate handles


----------



## maria-mixalis

Hello,
I would like to ask you as more expert than me for a bag..I was think to buy a Tod's d bauletto but then i saw a Prada at Saks..
Here the link:http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492817438&bmUID=iJXxpkr&ev19=2:14  in brown.
Which of them,do you believe is coolest??

***The pic of Tod's D bauletto


----------



## EMMY

You know I normally would choose the PRada bag hands down over another but in this case I really like the Tod's bag...love the color...love the style..That leather looks phenomenal too..I don't own any Tod's bags so I am not familiar w/ the quality but I really really like this...!!!!!


----------



## maria-mixalis

^I am so confused..I don't own Tod's bag,too.Prada is a durable bag..But i like both of them..


----------



## sbelle

*Aprilmay* -- I love your Marcie!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## Aprilmay

Thanks sbelle I posted some photos on the Chloe forum showing the true colour because its not orange IRL but I do love it


----------



## Prada Psycho

Some of you guys know this already, but this sums up our 8 days at the beach (our first beach trip in 18 years and my first vacation in 4 years b/c my back surgeries).  

Historic rainfall totals in Wilmington, breaking Floyd's totals!

We rented a house on Oak Island (just South of Wilmington). It was not cheap, not refundable in any form or fashion.

  Overlooking the constant rains, it caused the roads to be flooded, so we were pretty much stuck at the house (other than slogging to the beach) until Friday afternoon.  We came home on Sunday morning. 

I'm still pouting, crying, pissed, etc. about it.  It does me no favors to look outside my window and see perfectly blue skies this week. How the hell I could have picked that week out of all the weeks available is beyond me. It was a "Murphy Moment" to the Nth degree...   :cry:


----------



## sbelle

Oh *PP*--what rotten luck!  I can't believe that happened to you!


----------



## missfiggy

Dear PP - SOOOOOOOO glad to see you're back, albeit a little less able to communicate than usual.  Hope the carpal tunnel improves enough for chat!!

I'm so sorry your beach holiday was ruined by the weather.

You might get a laugh out of these pics, the result of our last "holiday" at the beach.  We camp on an extremely isolated beach on the south coast of Australia.  Last year our car broke down 3 miles from camp, on extremely soft sand, on a 35 degrees C day (dunno - somewhere aroung 95 deg F?!), with only one bottle of water to share, at midday, with no shelter anywhere, no hats, nothing.  We'd just popped down to a sheltered corner for a quick swim before lunch.  Several hours later we managed to get the car back to camp in a series of fits and starts where it drove for 50 - 100 yards then died again, cooled down, moved a bit further then died etc etc.....

We thought we'd have to get a bulldozer to get the car off the beach at the end of the holiday but we did manage to get it running enough to drive the 15miles through the bush to the main road, then it kept going for nearly 100 miles.  Then died again.  It took us nearly 8 hours to do what's normally a 5 hour trip.

It was a real adventure which is funny......................now.  Wasn't then.  We were never able to find out exactly what happened to the car either.  It went into the shop and their computer diagnostics showed that nothing was wrong with it.  It had a few more episodes of stopping and starting over several months then it seemed to be ok.  My theory is that after a really cold night there was condensation which caused a short somewhere.  But who knows!!


----------



## bisbee

PP - sorry to hear about your rained-out vacay...DH and I had a horrible time in Orlando a few years ago. We were there in November...during one of the coldest spells in history! I guess it was fitting that they were premiering the Christmas stuff for the year in Disney - it was THAT cold. We froze...spent a fortune on sweatshirts and jackets. They were giving out free hot chocolate. AND...to make matters worse (as if they could get any worse), I got sick - probably caught something on the plane (I need to O D on vitamin C or Coldeeze when I travel), and I was miserable. Even spent one whole day in the hotel...it was really horrid!

Regarding your carpal tunnel - have you had the surgery? I put it off until I absolutely HAD to have it (so I wouldn't have permanent numbness), and it worked beautifully! I went to a hand specialist, of course, and I highly recommend the surgery when you need it...


----------



## EMMY

Oh man PP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't blame you one bit for feeling the way you do...that really sucks!!!! Is DH still really upset too?!? There is only one thing you can do about it..BOOK ANOTHER VK!!!!!!! You really deserve it....seriously!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> Oh man PP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't blame you one bit for feeling the way you do...that really sucks!!!! Is DH still really upset too?!? There is only one thing you can do about it._*.BOOK ANOTHER VK!!!!!!! *_You really deserve it....seriously!!!!




Easier said than done. I dipped into my disability back payment funds to pay for* Hell Week*.  I can't do that a second time.... 

That's the plus to buying bags. If you don't like it, you can return it for a refund or sell it and get some of your money back. No so with vacations....


----------



## redandblue

Hello All, 

i have to say that my favourite Prada items that i own are my black classic toque and my beautiful denim prada. although i admire the deerskin purse they came out with last season.


----------



## jcoop

Oh shoot, *PP*, I'm sorry to hear that about your VK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

It shouldn't be this much work to replace my kitchen appliances....OY!!


----------



## EMMY

^^^^ What are you into now PP...spill it!!!


----------



## EMMY

redandblue said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i have to say that my favourite Prada items that i own are my black classic toque and my beautiful denim prada. although i admire the deerskin purse they came out with last season.


 
Welcome!!!! Post pics!!! We want to see your favs too!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Quiet in the Prada Chat room.

I told one or two other members about my house burglary, but now that everything is settled and back to normal I feel like I can share it.

I was at work--on another day that I *wasn't* scheduled and got out late--around 10:15 pm.  Came home and found the sliding enclosed patio door open and peeked inside and saw the house door open and knew it was trouble right away.

They took every electronic including my Kindle, every watch, every piece of non costume jewelry, two fur coats, luggage, cameras, two handbags--and I think they only took those because they were out and thought money might be in them.  

So for a couple days had no computer and then just recently bought a new camera.  Lucky for me I had a watch that I was selling  and it was boxed up and hidden and they didn't find it.

I had two packages delivered by UPS that day and they took them off the porch and opened them up in my walk in closet to see what was in them.

I give my nieces a large can of quarters when they graduate from HS and have two nieces graduating soon.  I've been saving quarters for almost 10 years as have to fill up 3 coffee cans.  So be aware that your homeowners only covers 200 in  cash, and each can had about 380 dollars worth of quarters---but most important the blood sweat and tears that went into collecting and saving all these quarters.   :cry:

My aunt did that for each of us as kids and thought it was neat so continued it for my nieces.

I had a personal property rider on the jewelry except two pieces.  So most of that was covered.   

They left the standup freezer door open, I guess looking for money. They broke a lamp I brought back from one of my trips to France when they lifted the mattress up and threw it against the wall to look for money.  

And my beloved Mabel was w/ her male human.  So I told the detectives, "Oh if my dog had been here, this probably woulldn't have happened. "  

"Don't count on that" he said.  You are one of about 15 robberies in the neighborhood and in two of the houses, they killed their dogs when they got inside the house.

The hair went up on the back of my neck when he said that.  As you probably all know I would still be on a funeral leave from work if that had happened.  As upset as I was w/ these freaking bums in my house and BTW they *did a turd in my upstairs toilet*, I was so thankful that I didn't come home to a dead Mabel.

Here's Mabel with my nieces and their sitter after she was swimming.  That's a cell phone near her front leg so "she could call you Auntie Susie and tell you what a good time she was having."

Nieces and pets--my favorite things.







No Mabel doesn't wear goggles while she's swimming but my niece does, so put them on her for the pix.


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> ^^^^ What are you into now PP...spill it!!!




New fridge, new range and new dishwasher. All delivered today.  The dishwasher is in the garage for now and will be installed tomorrow morning. 

Of course after they pulled out the old appliances, there was 13 years worth of ICK that I needed to clean before they brought in the new ones. 

After they left,  I had to assemble the shelves in the fridge. Then loading up the food  (that I had taken out and put in coolers, boxes, etc. at 8AM today) into the new (too warm)  fridge had me in such a panic that I ran down the street and got 40  pounds of bagged ice to stick in it until it cooled down so my food didn't spoil.

Can you say chaos?  Needless to say with my broken down body having everything delivered the same day sounded like a better idea than it ended up being. 

But we now officially have ALL new appliances in the kitchen, something that's been long overdue. Fridge was 17 years old, range/dishwasher were 15 years old and the over the range microwave I had replaced last month was also 15.  Now everyone is brand squeaky new.


----------



## hsensi

* 
 Longchamp*, I can not even imagine what you went through. To have your personal property torn through like that, you must have felt so violated. My heart just skipped when I read about the other dogs. How awful of a human being do you have to be to kill dogs???  I can't believe that there have been that many burglaries and no suspects yet!  I dont know you but I am sending you a huge e-hug, sounds like you need it!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

*Longchamp*:  Been there, done that. Up to, but excluding the turd that is. Your break in and how you found it could have been my story to the letter.

 In my case, they got scared off the first time and they hadn't gotten all my jewelry.....they came back three weeks later looking for it (I moved it to a safe), so I got to relive the whole thing again. Since the jewelry was gone, they were _nice_ enough to totally wreck the house looking for stuff. They left with two beers and a few rolls of coins....

Batten down the emotional hatches because you now fully understand what people say when they describe being "violated" by scumbags like that.  How disgusting to know some slezoid has had their foul hands all over YOUR UNDERWEAR while they're yanking stuff out of the dresser looking for money and jewelry??  

I wasn't so lucky on the insurance: the a$$hole insurance company got out on a technicality.  I was able to file the $20,000 worth of jewelry on my taxes as an unreimbursed loss though.

It's been 19 years since this happened and it feels like yesterday.


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks *hseni*, yes they think a gang of burglars moved into one of the apartments right down the road to keep an eye on all of us and watch our habits.  

I had so much to be thankful for that I realized a couple days later.  That my dog wasn't there and hurt and that they waited until I wasn't home.  

*Prada Psycho*,  Woo Hoo on the new appliances.  Guess we all need to come over and you can make us dinner.  Big congrats.


----------



## Dallasgirl

Longchamp, I am SO sorry to hear about this! I had all my jewelry stolen about two years ago while living in Philadelphia, but luckily, not nearly as eventful as your story. But, my wedding rings were included, so that made me SOOO SAD. Everything was insured, but you really can't replace those sentimental things  

But- like you, I am so grateful that no one I love (including my dogs) were involved or hurt. My dogs are like my kids! I could not imagine.

I'm sorry to you guys have all had to go through that.


----------



## Dallasgirl

And PP, congrats on the appliances, that is VERY exciting! I bet it makes your kitchen look brand new!


----------



## missfiggy

Longchamp - what a HORRENDOUS experience.  I know exactly how you feel as I came home when the crooks were in the house.  They escaped empty handed (but for a bottle of bourbon which I found later that week, empty, at a bus stop near my house!!!) but they had been through all my drawers and closets and there was underwear and clothing all over the room.  Fortunately all my really valuable stuff is stored elsewhere but the police took 4 hours to come over and I spent all that time worrying that they could come back.  ICKY, ICKY, ICKY!!!

PP - a wonderful, new, shiny and CLEAN kitchen!!  What a dream.  When we moved house recently I ripped out all the pre-existing kitchen appliances in the new house because I couldn't stand the thought of cooking or eating where someone else's age old grease and residue was still evident.  If that makes me a clean freak and a touch obsessive then so be it!!!  I looooove having new kitchen stuff, lounge stuff, bedroom stuff........anything new!!!!WooHoo!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

OMG LC!
WHY didnt u tell me?!!Im so sorry about what happened to u!
never had that happen,thank god...but THANK GOD the doggie wasnt there.shudder!


----------



## EMMY

Oh LC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

My heart just sank when I read your post!!! How awful..I mean really really awful...and just thinking for a split second what could have happened to Mabel makes me ill...THings can be replaced...lives can't.....I hope the police are beefing up security in your area..and they catch these guys...most criminals are stupid idiots....noone can keep their mouth shut and that's all it takes....sounds like they are becoming greedy and hopefully will trip up....keep us posted on how you are doing...Hugs my friend....many many many hugs!!!!


----------



## EMMY

Oh and PP congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  There is nothing like the feeling of a new aplliance....Enjoy them!!!!!


----------



## bisbee

Longchamp - that is just awful - what a thing to have to go through! I've been lucky - I've only had cars broken into. Thank goodness your dog wasn't there, what a horror!

I'm always afraid that will happen when we go away...we do have an alarm system, but I still worry.  I'm in a gated community, but that doesn't help, especially when there is a "back" entrance that isn't closed off (and a sign directing deliveries, etc., to use the other entrance)!


----------



## jcoop

*PP*, enjoy those brand spanking new appliances!!!!  What color?

Oh, *LC*, I'm so very sorry.  What scumbags.  I am very thankful sweet dear Mabel wasn't there as well.  What an awful ordeal for you to go through.  And the turd?--wtf.  Lowlifes, for sure.  

On a small note about me...my Granny passed away last Wednesday.  The best Granny in the whole wide world and now she's gone.  Plus my great dane, Fendi, has bone cancer.  :cry:


----------



## browneyesblue

LC: I'm so sorry! 

Its just very scary! I'm so glad you weren't home and your dog wasn't hurt either! It just sucks!


----------



## EMMY

Oh Jcoop!!!!!!  I'm so sorry about your Granny....that's so sad...How old was she? I'm sure she is wanting you to not be sad...she is in a better place..The news about your dog is devastating...that is a lot to deal with in a short period of time....thinking of you--HUGS my friend!!


----------



## jcoop

*Emmy*, my Granny was 90.  She lived a long life and was ready to leave this old world behind.  You are right, she is in a much better place now.  Thank you and here's a hug right back at you.


----------



## browneyesblue

jcoop:


----------



## EMMY

90!!!!!! OMG *Jcoop* I know you loved Granny but I do NOT want to live that long...I can feel diaper rash setting in now--DH would not use powder on my fanny and I would be doomed lol...I had foot surgery about 10 years ago and he almost dropped me putting me in the tub...I am doomed doomed doomed if I live that long & DH has to be my caregiver!!!!  Sending you hugs again!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LC- WOW...you told me some, but not all of that story.....hugs dear friend....  I miss you.  I am so sorry about what they did....just invading and must have wanted to just die.  I know it is more about the invasion of space- that would drive me crazy.  I am SO happy Mabel was not there....

I have been off and on this TPF thing for a while.  It seems we all have bad news.  My son's (he is 3 and 1/2) friend was in a HORRIBLE car accident....and his mother died (and yes, I knew her because her son and my son played).   A crazy guy in a Mercedes hit her without stopping off of a freeway (she was turning right at a traffic light).  He hit her from behind- and she had a Tahoe that flipped over, and totally smashed her car, and then she hit another car.  Her son was hanging upside down from his car seat...the firefighters did not know he was even in the car...until they heard him crying.  Still makes me want to throw up writing about it.  She died on the scene of the crash.  The firefighters said that the mother was a hero because she put her son in his car seat the right way- and it saved his life.

The worst part...she just had a baby girl- 6 weeks old, and was taking her son to get some "mommy" time for ice cream.......

Then- a week later, our pipe exploded in the kitchen- and we have to replace our entire kitchen-cabinets, floors, and all hardwood in my house....did I mention that we are moving to Northern California?  Ugh....maybe it will help with re-sell.   So, our house is being renovated, then being put back on the market, and still doing this around both of us traveling with our two kids....HOLY S***!  

BUT putting things into perspective, it could be much worse, and my family is doing great, and my kids are just amazing.  

I have a strong faith and do believe that how we deal with adversity makes us stronger each day....and defines who we are.

xoxo Prada gals...I have missed you!


----------



## bisbee

Wow...reading about that poor woman made me pause to count my blessings...such a tragedy!

So sorry to read about your grandmother jcoop, and your dog...double whammy there.  And ryry - hope the required renovations pay off - literally!


----------



## EMMY

OMG Ryry that post freaked me out!!!!! Is the husband going to be able to take care of those two kids OK? Does he have family to help? OMG that poor baby will never know her mama....very very sad...who can't read something like this and not at least get a lump in their throat....I can't even imagine the horrific grief in that family right now.....ugh.....


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Yes, it has been sad.  The pre-school where my son goes has done a ton of work for him.  We also started a meal calendar so that he has a home cooked meal 3 times a week- until the end of the year.

His sister (the father's) is helping right now, and her family came into town.  
Her son is doing really well- they were not sure he was going to make it- he had head trauma, but is coming out of this so wonderfully.

The story is sad, but it sure makes you appreciate your life....

xoxo.


----------



## Longchamp

Wow *ryrybaby12*, huge apologies and hugs, meant to get back to you about your friend.  The story gave me goosebumps, so sad.  It does make you appreciate life and worry less about the small bumps in the road in life.  A good faith helps too

What a freaking mess w/ the kitchen.  Isn't that the way it always is ??  that the freaking pipe breaks when you're trying to sell the house.  I'd be bonkers through the construction w/ just me, can't imagine w/ two little ones. 



How's the husband, father?


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> *Emmy*, my Granny was 90. She lived a long life and was ready to leave this old world behind. You are right, she is in a much better place now. Thank you and here's a hug right back at you.


 
So so sorry about Granny.  It's hard even if they are older.

Oh my *Fendi* you must be beside yourself *J. *  What were his symptoms?  What make them look for it?  Did he break a bone?   Let us know what's going one keep us posted.  

We prada gals having bad vibes lately.


----------



## EMMY

Oh Longchamp I know it!!!!! It's just life...life isn't easy and always fun or fair..I thought it was supposed to get easier as you get older?!?!?!?  I'm going to refill my glass of wine....it's the only way...!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

OK. This thread needs a little lift. 


Up In The Carolina Belle


Coming In For A Landing


----------



## ryrybaby12

jcoop said:


> *PP*, enjoy those brand spanking new appliances!!!!  What color?
> 
> Oh, *LC*, I'm so very sorry.  What scumbags.  I am very thankful sweet dear Mabel wasn't there as well.  What an awful ordeal for you to go through.  And the turd?--wtf.  Lowlifes, for sure.
> 
> On a small note about me...my Granny passed away last Wednesday.  The best Granny in the whole wide world and now she's gone.  Plus my great dane, Fendi, has bone cancer.  :cry:


JCOOP- so sorry about Granny and Fendi....ugh.  So sorry- please keep us in the loop about Fendi-how did she get diagnosed?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Prada Psycho said:


> OK. This thread needs a little lift.
> 
> 
> Up In The Carolina Belle
> 
> 
> Coming In For A Landing
> 
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs219.snc4/39284_1415558434938_1411898213_30986756_6313343_n.jpg


PP- do you fly planes??  Wow...very cool pic!!  Made me smile.


----------



## EMMY

^^^^ Yeah  PP......you holding out on a secret passion?!?!?!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ryrybaby12 said:


> PP- do you fly planes??  Wow...very cool pic!!  Made me smile.





EMMY said:


> ^^^^ Yeah  PP......you holding out on a secret passion?!?!?!




Can you guys see the videos I posted or just the picture?


----------



## bisbee

Prada Psycho said:


> Can you guys see the videos I posted or just the picture?


 
I saw the videos...on my iPad earlier today.  Y'all looked like the Wright Brothers or something!  Woo hoo!


----------



## sbelle

I can see the videos and all I can say is that you are a brave woman, *PP*!


----------



## Prada Psycho

bisbee said:


> I saw the videos...on my iPad earlier today.  Y'all looked like the Wright Brothers or something!  Woo hoo!





sbelle said:


> I can see the videos and all I can say is that you are a brave woman, *PP*!




Oh, good. I wondered if they were showing up. The *You Tube* button wasn't working last night.  

*ryrybaby12*: No, DH and I were passengers in the plane. We were sitting side by side in the front and the pilot was behind us.  You can see the pilot in the seat behind us near the end of the landing video. But how freaking cool would it be to fly that baby??!!! 

*bisbee*:  A _bit_ later than the Wright brothers, but not by too much.  The plane is a 1942 Waco Biplane.  Next time you watch _Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood_, look closely at the plane in the movie.  THAT is the plane we flew in! 

*sbelle:*  Not so brave really. My dad flew small private planes when he was younger and I got to go up in them quite a bit.  Nothing like THIS plane though.  Just Cessnas and such.  DH on the other hand had only been on commercial airliners, so let's say he was a teeny bit anxious about the idea.  Poor man was hanging onto the safety bar until his entire HAND was white until we got up and over the airport.  Then the bug bit him, too. 

*Emmy*:  I've been in love with Biplanes since my dad used to take us kids out to the airport.  There's nothing cooler to a kid than a having a father that's not only a pilot, but takes you up for flights!  My absolute fondest memories of my father from my childhood were the trips to the airports and our flights on the weekends. 

This was actually a second tick on a Bucket List item for me.  Flying in an open cockpit Biplane was on there since I was a teenager.  We used to have air shows at our local airport 15-20 years ago. They'd fill the airport with cool old planes like this. I went up in a similar red Biplane in 1993, but it was barely 5-10 minutes around the airport and only whetted my appetite. 

The Sunday that we were headed in for our week at the beach, we passed the Brunswick County Airport. I saw this plane on the tarmac and told DH I WOULD be going up!!  It took until Friday afternoon before the weather broke enough to allow the planes back in the air.  DH  decided to go up with me after I called the pilot to book my ride.  I was so proud of him!!


----------



## Longchamp

Prada Psycho said:


> OK. This thread needs a little lift.
> 
> 
> Up In The Carolina Belle
> 
> 
> Coming In For A Landing


 
Cute Pix PP, enjoyed the videos.


----------



## jcoop

The videos are cool, *PP*!  Just beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.  Glad you and your dh got to go up in the plane!!!

On my 40th bday, my neighbor (we live in a private residential airpark) took me up in his open cock pit bi-plane.  We did rolls and loops.  My tummy was a bit queasy when we landed.  I fly often in small aircraft but this was like a roller coaster in the sky!  lol  

*ryry*, such sad news about the lady that died in the accident.  Man......good thoughts going to the family. 

Bone cancer is common in great danes.  My first dane, Hailey, died from it a few years back.  Fendi had started not putting lots of weight on one of her rear legs and it was swollen in the hock area.  I thought then that it was probably the osteosarcoma.  Sure enough it is.  3 vets looked at the xrays and they all instantly said osteosarcoma.  Hailey lived for about 6 months after she was diagnosed.  Fendi isn't doing the greatest now so time will tell.  She's a big girl--when we were at the vets about 3 weeks back she weighed in at 161 lbs.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jcoop said:


> The videos are cool, *PP*!  Just beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.  Glad you and your dh got to go up in the plane!!!
> 
> On my 40th bday, my neighbor (we live in a private residential airpark) took me up in his open cock pit bi-plane.*  We did rolls and loops. * My tummy was a bit queasy when we landed.  I fly often in small aircraft but this was like a roller coaster in the sky!  lol



I've had vertigo since I was 18, so much as I'd love to go up in an acrobat type plane, I wouldn't be able to walk straight for a month!! :lolots:


----------



## missfiggy

PP - wonderful experience.  Tres cool pics!!

Have you jumped from one yet?

My tribe got me a tandem parachute jump for an auspicious birthday a few years ago and I took nearly 12 months to decide whether to do it.  But I did it and it was the most awesome thing I'd ever done up til then.

And now I'm hooked and doing my 325th solo jump this weekend.

They got me flying lessons for a previous auspicious birthday so I also have a limited pilot's licence which I really have not used for quite some time - it's way too much fun jumping out than flying!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Wow- that video was super cool...I just saw it.  I want to own that plane-so pretty!  So fun, thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> PP - wonderful experience.  Tres cool pics!!
> 
> Have you jumped from one yet?



I have a philosophy about that: "Why jump out of a perfectly good airplane unless it's crashing?"  :lolots:

Seriously, even if I wanted to, I couldn't.  What's left of the disks in my back would explode on landing!! They actually did have tandem jumps available at that same airport and DH was toying with it but as for me, I prefer to stay INSIDE the plane. I do admire you for doing it.  My first hubby did his first jump when he turned 30 and kept at it for a while.  I have gobs of pics from when we all used to go to the local airports on the weekends so the guys could toss themselves out of airplanes.  This was before tandem jumps, so they had to do it alone from the very first jump! 



ryrybaby12 said:


> Wow- that video was super cool...I just saw it.  I want to own that plane-so pretty!  So fun, thanks again for sharing!




Thanks!  Every time I see it, I want to drive back to the beach just to go up again!


----------



## mom64

skydiving tops my list of things to do before i turn into a golden girl......i still have 4 yrs. to gather my guts....good luck to me....


----------



## sbelle

Prada Psycho said:


> I have a philosophy about that: "Why jump out of a perfectly good airplane unless it's crashing?"  :lolots:



A very wise statement.


----------



## EMMY

WHat is everyone doing? We have to post more in here!!! I miss everyone!!!

We are finally off the boat...but no free weekend for me this weekend as we have to go to PA for a surprise party...waaaahhhhhh!!!!  I just want to be HOME!!!  I think I've raked a MILLION leaves in the past week....

I won my HG on ebay--a choc. brown small ageneda in guccissima leather...I've been wanting one forever to match my other stuff...FINALLY one came up...just ordered the refill for 2011 too.....I also have the medium sukey in black guccissima leather on hold waiting to ship for the triple points event next week at Saks....but I'm having second thoughts on getting it at all....Christmas is coming and it's prob not a good idea to be going bag crazy right now....

What's everyone else up too?

*Longchamp* any updates on the break in?


----------



## Longchamp

Hi Emmay, so good to hear from you   Ah your party sounds like fun.  You've wanted that Sukey for some time, think you should keep her, post pix when she arrives.

Breakin--nothing new, I did get a decent check from the insurance company.  I didn't realize how that works.  They pay some things in full and some 50%.  After you replace what was stolen--say a piece of jewelry you send them the receipt, then they reimburse the remaining 50%.  Needless to say I've been eyeing jewelry,  but trying to be very selective and take the two years they allow to make my choices.

But here's a new bag on its way to me, it's a Celine flap.  I purchased the larger one on the right that just came out for resort. 







And I had my eye on this python smaller  flap also.  Went with the larger leather one instead. 






I miss chatting too.  I saw in another thread that *sbelle* already had snow.  Did you get snow too Emmy?


----------



## EMMY

Just flurries in the air..but no accumulation yet...It better not snow I am still doing yardwork so I can be ahead for the spring!!! (always thinking ahead!!) I can't see the pics until I get home.....I'm at work (!!) and for wahtever reason the firewall blocks certain pictures..I have no idea why..some I can see--others I can't..


----------



## sbelle

*LC* -- I want one of those Celine bags so badly I can taste it!!  I want the one on the right too.  When you get yours you have to give us a review!

*Emmy*-- it has been so slow in Prada, hasn't it!   I blame it on a lackluster line for the past couple of seasons.  However, there is an Prada ostrich satchel at BG that I dream about.  I'm getting it when I win the New York lottery......


----------



## jcoop

I just checked in here.  I've been super crazy busy.  So ready for the weekend....I'm pooped and need some rest!  

No new bags in my world.  I love those Celine bags in the first pic!  *Emmy*, I say go for the sukey!

What jewelery are you looking at, *LC*?

Snow, *sbelle*???  It has not frozen here yet.  It will probably in the next few days.


----------



## EMMY

*Sbelle *I know..I'm not thrilled at all with the majority of their bags lately...sooooooo glad I have the ones I have...dying to see the pics of LC's bags...I'll look when I get home...the more I see Celine bags the more I'm really liking them..!!

*Jcoop* I'm ready for the weekend too....work has been crazy!!!!


----------



## waverine

hello ladies!

looks like its going winter for most of you! wish i can have that kind of weather....
its summer all year round for me... bugger... i dun get to wear autumn/winter clothes!

it's a holiday tomorrow and hopefully our plans for a night fishing trip works out tonight..
am itching to get some fish!  anyone else fish here?


anyone going away for the xmas break? I have a one week break from work and planned for a beach holiday in Bali with one of my girlfriend. We are going to walk the steps of Liz Gilbert (Eat Pray Love)! lol


----------



## jcoop

^I don't fish but I like to eat some fish!  lol  What kind of fish will you be fishing for?  Lots of people around here do go fishing.  

I envy you---wish it was summer all year for me.  I love summer clothes/shoes!

Bali sounds like a treat--enjoy!


----------



## jcoop

*Happy Thanksgiving *to my dear friends here!  Do tell what your plans are.


----------



## tulip618

Haven't been here for a while!! Hope u all are doing well~!  Just wanna share with u that I will be heading to italy next wednesday for 2 weeks!!! I am very excited to check out the origin of my favorite Prada/ miu miu!!!


----------



## sbelle

*tulip* -- have a wonderful Italian vacation!

*jcoop*-- we are staying home because dd will be home from school  .  How about you?


----------



## PinkLady85

I'm new to Prada and I really like this bag: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709503&bmUID=iNAGeRl&ev19=1:60
I'm only about 5'3"....do you think it'll overwhelmingly huge on me?

I also like this: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492817607&bmUID=iNBt.xa&ev19=1:9 
But it doesn't seem to come in brown and I really need a brown tote.  Can any of you ladies offer any guidance on this?  Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

^If the dimensions are correct on Saks website, that is a very big bag. And the second bag is only an inch shorter, so it is big too.  

It really is a matter of personal preference.  Do you love big bags?  I love huge men's watches but there are a lot of women who don't.  I don't care what they think because I love the look on me.  

The only way you'll really know if to try them on!

Good luck!


----------



## PinkLady85

sbelle said:


> ^If the dimensions are correct on Saks website, that is a very big bag. And the second bag is only an inch shorter, so it is big too.
> 
> It really is a matter of personal preference.  Do you love big bags?  I love huge men's watches but there are a lot of women who don't.  I don't care what they think because I love the look on me.
> 
> The only way you'll really know if to try them on!
> 
> Good luck!



Yes I do love big bags and unfortunately I can't try the bag before ordering it.  The second bag is a lot more affordable but I wish it came in brown.  Does anyone know if it's available in brown anywhere?


----------



## Longchamp

Hi all.  Hi *tulip*, long time no talk.  Have fun on your trip.  Post some pix when you return and have fun. 

Sorry I've been bad answering emails and PM's, I just worked 40 hours in 3 days, and if I was anymore tired... I'd be dead.  

I have lots of pix to post..some new jewelry, some new bags, and some fun pix.   Just remember... the hills are alive w/ the sound of music.


----------



## Longchamp

I just got home from Austria and Paris last Sunday.  Wanted to see the locations where the "Sound of Music was filmed".

This is Mirabella Park and Gardens where many scenes were shot. 







The church from the wedding scene:






The Gazebo:


----------



## sbelle

^*LC*  -- beautiful photos!  Where are all the people though?  Surely y'all weren't the only ones there?


----------



## Longchamp

Friend became very ill, only spent overnight in Muncih, didn't  get to sight see much, then off to Paris, where the Christmas decorations were already in place
















Lots of fun window decorations.  The tree is made out of macaroons






They love their chiens.  Need to get a sweater like this for Mabel


----------



## Longchamp

Now to the shopping

Purchased this Lanvin messenger bag before I left and she took a beating w/ me on the trip.  Just cleaned her up w/ LMB products






Has a zipper pocket and an open pocket


----------



## Longchamp

I purchased this Celine bag, not new style, but new size for resort  before I left also











Here she is w/ her new Camel sister I got in Paris


----------



## Longchamp

Another Celine bag that I purchased.  Not sure if this is the mini luggage or mini envelope






Love Goyard wallets.  Went wild and purchased a blue instead of my usual brown on black.  LOL


----------



## Longchamp

But I did manage to get a brown on black, small zippy.  I like zippy's that open up and lay flat.  











That's why I like this LARGE LV wallet


----------



## Longchamp

W/ some of my jewelry money from the home burglary, I had my eye on a Cartier Rose gold w/ diamond bracelet.  She looked up at me at the boutique and said, "Oh please can I come home w/ you?"











A VCA ring.  The same ring in MOP was stolen and replaced her w/ onyx.  She's sitting in between my two Pomellato rings.  They are the nudo design, fell in love w/ these rings.  Poor *sbelle*, couldn't get the spelling or name right for the life of me when I was trying to tell her about the rings.


----------



## Longchamp

Then my most favorite replacement for a stolen laptop is my new VZW Saumsung Galaxy pad


----------



## Longchamp

I'll end w/ some more holiday photos

Pond they were on when the fell off the boat in SOM






Gundesberg Mountain Julia Andrews ran down in 5 minutes when the nuns called her back to the convent. 






Old town in Salzburg just putting up their Christmas decorations






Paris department store window













Thanks for looking. I'm done w/ bags for now, very content w/ my new Celine.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> ^*LC* -- beautiful photos! Where are all the people though? Surely y'all weren't the only ones there?


 
I think there were about 45 of us on a bus tour, called Panorama that we caught at this station.


----------



## Aprilmay

Congrats Longchamp on your recent purchases- I'm glad you got to replace some of the items that where stolen on you- Cartier bracelet is TDF and the rings are fab not to mention the bags your a lady of good taste


----------



## marose28

Hi all...

It's been a (short) while since my last post.  I thought I'd have more leisure time to spend online after graduation, but obviously I didn't.

So many things have happened these past months since I logged on.  To my friends here who knew bits and pieces of my personal life, I am sorry to tell you that my mother passed away unexpectedly on October 24 from meningitis.  It's been 4 weeks this past Sunday since she died and her absence is hitting me harder now than before (we have not gone more than a few days without talking to or seeing each other when she was alive). I have a good support system, so I'm ok... sad but ok.  

On a brighter note, I just found out last Friday that I passed the California bar! I know my mom is celebrating in heaven, and definitely breathing a deep sigh of relief, just like me.  I still have to wait for my moral character determination, which I belatedly submitted on 10/29 to complete my eligibility to become an official member of the bar.  Although that takes a while (at least 6 months I was told), at least I can finally put my books, outlines, and notes away.  Yay.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Longchamp

Very sorry *Marose*, and I think of you often.  I'm sure the loss is almost unbearable, but Mom is proud of you in heaven.  

Thanks for sharing this w/ us and  on passing the bar.  Do you know what area of law that you are planning on practicing?  

Please keep in touch, it will be good to see you more often.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving *to my dear friends here! Do tell what your plans are.


 
Work the holiday, but off the next 5 days and having 9 people over on the weekend. 

What about you?

Happy Thanksgiving to all my tPF buddies also.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hi gals,

Marose- so sorry to hear about your mother.  I can't even imagine- but your are in my prayers for strength to get through this.  Congrats on passing the bar though- a huge deal!

LC-I don't know what to say, but your pics are breathtaking and it made me realize how BEAUTIFUL other parts of the world are....and how sometimes, I wish I could live in another country.  Amazing pics...truly amazing.

Love the goods...especially the Cartier- but you know how I feel about Cartier...


xoxo- Happy Thanksgiving to all of my TPF friends!!  Miss you all- thank you for being in my life-


----------



## Aprilmay

Marose I'm very sorry to hear about your mother and I just wanted to let you know that even though the next few weeks are going to be really hard for you and I really feel for you, you will be able to get through it with the support of family and friends and I know it doesn't seem that way at times but you will. I speak from experience as I lost my own mother 3 years ago and it was unbelievable how tough it was -I'm one of five children but I was the only daughter and I spoke to my mother everyday and the gap that was left seemed like part of me was missing and I didn't think I could get through it but I did and I continue to do so and some days I feel like she's here with me. All I really wanted to say to you is surround yourself with people who love and care for you and they will help you get through this difficult time.x


----------



## sbelle

*LC*- I didn't want the pictures to end!  That's the most action the Prada chat thread has seen in months.

The pictures are so sharp --what camera were you using?  

Love those Celine bags--especially the blue and camel sisters!  I am so happy you replaced your VCA ring.  It's beautiful.

Actually I love everything -- you did very well!


----------



## sbelle

*marose* 



*ryry* - Good to see you!!


----------



## a997862

i had a bag which look like the link below,then the thread at four edge of the bag then i cut it due to i think it is excess then only realize that is the design and can someone advice where to get the thread so i can sew it back? 



http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...50-prada-soft-calfskin-tote-bn1713-black.html


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Any fabric or sewing shop could help you.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> *LC*- I didn't want the pictures to end! That's the most action the Prada chat thread has seen in months.
> 
> The pictures are so sharp --what camera were you using?
> 
> Love those Celine bags--especially the blue and camel sisters! I am so happy you replaced your VCA ring. It's beautiful.
> 
> Actually I love everything -- you did very well!


 
Thanks S. 

I love this camera, only had it for 6 weeks before it was stolen and re purchased the same one. I don't want a full size SLR w/ interchangeable lenses, too much to carry around for me. But wanted at least a 10 X zoom lens and this is a 20 and the ability to take decent pictures of objects or people in motion. It's the *Canon SureShot 20 IS*. Has a lot of features I like as mentioned above and a decent view finder when I don't want to use the LCD. There is a Fuji that I almost bought also, but not as familiar w/ their products. 

I also like that the LCD can fold closed and the price was inexpensive for what I got. 

I always carry a black Marc by MJ tote when I travel w/ my purse. Can put my camera, a book, water and stuff I buy along the way 

Here's the camera at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-SX20IS-Stabilized-Articulating/dp/B002LITT3I


----------



## sbelle

^uh oh.   I want a new camera now.  DH will die.  I buy a new camera every year.  


Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## pellarin22

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! I have a question- have you ever gotten the Prada boutique to order in a bag that they didn't have from another store? My Prada boutique in Toronto ordered the 4391 pebbled tote on November 4th and I am still waiting for it. Does it usually take this long??


----------



## Longchamp

Has anybody seen Emmy?   She seems to have fallen off the face of tpf.


----------



## sbelle

^was wondering the same thing!


----------



## marose28

Hi ladies... thanks so much for your kind words.  

*Longchamp* Awww... thank you for always being so nice and sweet.  I could never forget all the help/info you gave me, especially when my head was spinning with all the medical mumbo-jumbo.  And yup, I know my mom had a hand in my passing the bar. Yay for mom!  She still has my back, even up to now.  As for the type of law... most likely administrative law like immigration and tax.  I plan on going back for an LLM in taxation once I get sworn in (education tax credits).  I'll see how things go first.  I know I need to earn some moola to pay off those pesky student loans.  

Sorry to hear about your break-in. I hope you get all your stuff replaced soon... and that you have tons of fun doing that.  Amazing pictures from what looks like an amazing trip, by the way.

*ryrybaby12* thank ry.  How have you been?  I'm sure I've missed many of your bag reveals by now.  Catch me up when you can.

*Aprilmay*  Thank you.  I really appreciate your post.  I know I'm going to get through this but yeah, there are times when I feel like I can't deal with the pain of missing my mom.  I still have to return to her house to get her stuff taken care of, but I can't bear the thought of moving, packing, or giving her personal belongings away.  It's easier when I keep myself busy, like when I'm shopping. My christmas list is growing. 

*sbelle*  Thank you!  hugging you back.

I'll see you all around! and thanks again.


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--  Saks has Cousin It's other cousins on sale.  Just thought you would want to know....


----------



## Longchamp

Ah LOL.  Wow the new bag really looks like Cousin it.  Wonder if purseuader saw this.  Where is that girl anyways???


----------



## Longchamp

marose28 said:


> Hi ladies... thanks so much for your kind words.
> 
> *Longchamp*  And yup, I know my mom had a hand in my passing the bar. Yay for mom! She still has my back, even up to now. As for the type of law... most likely administrative law like immigration and tax. I plan on going back for an LLM in taxation once I get sworn in (education tax credits). I'll see how things go first. I know I need to earn some moola to pay off those pesky student loans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see you all around! and thanks again.


 
Hey we could always use a good tax attorney.  Can you find us a way to write off all our bags?    Could we use it as a medical deduction for our mental help therapy?


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Yea- seriously- I need a good tax attorney for bags, shoes, jewelry, housing stuff....the list goes on...LOL

Happy Holidays ladies-miss you all- Prada needs a good line this Spring!


----------



## EMMY

^ ITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I was just telling Longchamp I am not loving anything from anyone..I swear the last good season for any designer was 2008...at least! I miss that feeling too----sweating over a bag purchase lol!!!


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp said:


> Has anybody seen Emmy? She seems to have fallen off the face of tpf.


 
LMAO..I'm still here!!! I haven't been posting much but I'm spying everyday..this is the busiest time of the year for me and it's making me CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!  Have no fear...I'm always around!!!


----------



## jcoop

I'm like Emmy, there's not been any bags that have been calling my name.  Good for my pocket book though. 

I try and check in here often as well.  Just haven't posted in awhile.

Life has been hectic here.  DH was in a yucky wreck but is going to be okay.  I had to have my great dane, Fendi, put to sleep last week.    I miss her so much.  

Good news=I am going to be a grandmother!  The baby should be here the first week of May.  

Going to Vegas in February to see Garth again.  Really looking forward to this trip!  

So nice to pop in here and read about what is going on with all.  Take care and Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

*Jcoop*--so, so, so sorry about Fendi.  I know that your heart aches.  

Was dh's wreck a car wreck?  Tell me it wasn't on that rocking motorcycle you won for him.

You are going to be one hot grandmommie!  That is wonderful news!  


Glad to see you here --we have missed you.


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> LMAO..I'm still here!!! I haven't been posting much but I'm spying everyday..this is the busiest time of the year for me and it's making me CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!  Have no fear...I'm always around!!!



lol--we were wondering where the heck you went!  Is it snowing up your way?  We've just had a couple small snows.  Nothing much yet.....


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok..we r having a SAKS PF party at my SAKS!I arranged it thru my SA..


who is coming?????????????????

see my siggy!15% off in this store only(not chanel..LOL)!SOOO much fun and Vlad will be there!


----------



## marose28

Haha *Longchamp* and *Ryrybaby*... I don't think any tax professional, attorney, magician, or otherwise, can help with our designer purse tax write-offs - not legally anyway.  LOL

... and thank again ladies.:kiss:


----------



## marose28

Beach Bum said:


> Ok..we r having a SAKS PF party at my SAKS!I arranged it thru my SA..
> 
> 
> who is coming?????????????????
> 
> see my siggy!15% off in this store only(not chanel..LOL)!SOOO much fun and Vlad will be there!




That sounds like it's going to be oodles of fun.  Wish I could be there!


----------



## marose28

jcoop said:


> Life has been hectic here.  DH was in a yucky wreck but is going to be okay.  I had to have my great dane, Fendi, put to sleep last week.    I miss her so much.
> 
> Good news=I am going to be a grandmother!  The baby should be here the first week of May.
> 
> Going to Vegas in February to see Garth again.  Really looking forward to this trip!  !



Awww.  Jcoop,  it sounds like you had a lot going on for a while. I'm sorry to hear about your husband's accident. It's good that he's going to be ok (hopefully, he already is). I'm also saddened to her about your dog, Fendi.  I hope she didn't suffer much before she went to 'sleep.'  

And super congrats on your grandbaby.  I'm sure you will spoil him or her to bits.  

Have fun in Vegas... remember what happens in Vegas, gets posted on tPF.  LOL


----------



## Longchamp

Beach Bum said:


> Ok..we r having a SAKS PF party at my SAKS!I arranged it thru my SA..
> 
> 
> who is coming?????????????????
> 
> see my siggy!15% off in this store only(not chanel..LOL)!SOOO much fun and Vlad will be there!


 
Chit, I would have tried to make it, sounds like fun.  Have fun and post pix when you get back


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Life has been hectic here.
> Going to Vegas in February to see Garth again. Really looking forward to this trip!
> 
> So nice to pop in here and read about what is going on with all. Take care and Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!


 
Ah *J, *still makes me sad to read about all your woes w/ Fendi and your DH. 

Have fun in LV. Are you leaving DH at home while you go see Garth???


----------



## sbelle

Beach Bum said:


> Ok..we r having a SAKS PF party at my SAKS!I arranged it thru my SA..
> 
> 
> who is coming?????????????????
> 
> see my siggy!15% off in this store only(not chanel..LOL)!SOOO much fun and Vlad will be there!



 I am bummed I can't be there.  

It's doable distance-wise, but a bad time of year.


----------



## EMMY

Awwwwwww!!! I WISH I could be there!!!!!! Jill you have to give us the details w pics!!!!!

Jcoop----I feel awful for you , hubby and doggy....so sorry but hope DH is A-OK...is he recovering well? What kind of a wreck was it?

Sbelle-------we are getting BURIED in snow...15 inches on the ground now and another foot coming..it's light and powdery though so if the d*mn sun would just come out it wouldn't be so bad.....no end until Thursday!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> Sbelle-------we are getting BURIED in snow...15 inches on the ground now and another foot coming..it's light and powdery though so if the d*mn sun would just come out it wouldn't be so bad.....no end until Thursday!!!!!






  way too much snow!  We've only had a couple inches so far this year.  I'm not ready for the big guns!


----------



## Longchamp

EMMY said:


> though so if the d*mn sun would just come out it wouldn't be so bad.....no end until Thursday!!!!!


 
Let's move to the arctic, the sun's out when it's below zero. You look out and say, "oh not too bad out, beautiful day, then you walk out and your nose freezes." 

We have about 6 inches not much, but the eastern suburbs have 15 and county to the east of us. Must be the pain you're feeling Emmy. But the wind coming off the lake is brutal and Mabel loves to run around in this weather. I wasn't looking too stylish last night when I was out w/ her. But no worries, no one could recognize me underneath all the layers. I took Mabel down to the Lake and froze my patoodie off. 

I thought you would have the snow *Sbelle *too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi ladies!


I need to share that I´ve won my first PRADA bag:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370461646172&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Is it cute?


----------



## Longchamp

Very cute.  A style not seen much in states as think it was only released in EU and GB.  Might want to have the gals in the authenticate this Prada forum take a look at this.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Blueberry12

Longchamp said:


> Very cute. A style not seen much in states as think it was only released in EU and GB. Might want to have the gals in the authenticate this Prada forum take a look at this.Thanks for sharing


----------



## EMMY

Starting to get p*ssy.......!!!!!  We have three feet of anow on teh ground and another foot today....It started snowing Sunday and hasn't stopped.....My lawn has been out of sight for only 4 days and I'm sick of it already....@#*$&%^!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Anyone know where PP is?  I miss her!


----------



## EMMY

....I see her on FB...she hasn't been posting here? She normally authenticates the PRada bags....

OK now they are saying a BLIZZARD is coming for the SUnday-Monday..WTF?!?!??!?!??!?!  I am going to the grocery store to stock up on milk, bread and BOOZE...---prob going to be MOBBED...this is just ridiculous....I haven't finished my CHristmas shopping!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Will keep you posted....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## Longchamp

missfiggy said:


> Anyone know where PP is? I miss her!


 
Haven't seen much of her lately either.  



EMMY said:


> ....I see her on FB...she hasn't been posting here? She normally authenticates the PRada bags....
> 
> OK now they are saying a BLIZZARD is coming for the SUnday-Monday..WTF?!?!??!?!??!?! I am going to the grocery store to stock up on milk, bread and BOOZE...---prob going to be MOBBED...this is just ridiculous....I haven't finished my CHristmas shopping!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will keep you posted....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


 
You guys are getting blasted w/ snow, saw it on the news.  County just east of us is like you, but I live so close to the lake that I'm usually spared the worst of it,,,,for now.


----------



## EMMY

^...just got back from the store...I bought a thirty pack of mich ultra....I'm good to go....plenty of wine & vodka at home...If the storm hits I won't care...my biggest dilemma will be which drink to make....lol...oh and I bought stuff to make my favorite bar cookie...yup...good to go....bring it on..ush:


----------



## Aprilmay

I've seen PP on FB too- I think her carpel tunnel syndrome was acting up.
Emmy we've had snow nearly two weeks now and the novelty was gone after the first day temps also -13C some mornings not good and the roads are hell.


----------



## EMMY

LMAO-----no snow this weekend..in fact..the 4 feet we got last week is down bt 2/3.....it was warmer here this weekend and rained all day yesterday....more snow coming this week but it doesn't look like snything we can't handle....

SIS is coming home for the holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YEaaaahhhhhhhh!!! Very excited!!!


----------



## jcoop

All this snow talk and it is SO dry here.  Fire warnings often.  I would love to get some moisture of any kind!  
*Emmy*, did your "supplies" from the store come in handy this weekend?  Where does your sis live?  I am happy you will be spending Christmas together!


----------



## EMMY

^ Haha yeah!  Snow or no snow...supplies are GOOD!!!!  Sis lives in CHicago...the kids come back w/ their dad every year...we get them Christmas Day...they have NO IDEA their mother will be at my house when they get there......totally cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ustamills

Hello,

New to forum and limited in posts I can make and I can't PM anyone.  Could someone tell me if the Prada threads have a fake-v-real 'details' list you use for checking out Prada bags?  I very much appreciate that you have an entire thread for helping to identify fake-v-real, but I was also hoping maybe I could learn these details for myself.

I searched the forums to find some document but to no avail.  Can someone point me to a thread or an online doc for this?

Drew


----------



## missfiggy

ustamills said:


> Hello,
> 
> New to forum and limited in posts I can make and I can't PM anyone. Could someone tell me if the Prada threads have a fake-v-real 'details' list you use for checking out Prada bags? I very much appreciate that you have an entire thread for helping to identify fake-v-real, but I was also hoping maybe I could learn these details for myself.
> 
> I searched the forums to find some document but to no avail. Can someone point me to a thread or an online doc for this?
> 
> Drew


 
Welcome.  We have an Authenticate this Prada thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-read-rules-prior-posting-please-617124.html

Please read the rules on page one - it's really important that all authentications are done in the correct format as it makes authenticating much easier for everyone.


----------



## ustamills

missfiggy said:


> Welcome.  We have an Authenticate this Prada thread here:



Thanks for the pointer.  Actually, I already knew about that thread.  What I was trying to say in my original post was that, even though you have an authenticate-this thread, my hope is that there is some document somewhere that lays out how I might determine genuine vs fake.  What's that process like?  Even though you all are very generous to offer that help, I'd like to get better at it myself rather than asking someone else.

Is there such a document somewhere?


----------



## Aprilmay

ustamills said:


> Thanks for the pointer. Actually, I already knew about that thread. What I was trying to say in my original post was that, even though you have an authenticate-this thread, my hope is that there is some document somewhere that lays out how I might determine genuine vs fake. What's that process like? Even though you all are very generous to offer that help, I'd like to get better at it myself rather than asking someone else.
> 
> Is there such a document somewhere?


No there isn't there was any one time threads giving tips but unfortunately the con artists were using them as tips on how to improve thier rubbish- the best advice is to post on the authenticate this forum any auctions etc and Prada Psycho or Miss Figgy will take a look for you. Oh and one last thing post first before you bid!


----------



## gds

Hi all - I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this... but I have a question about Prada crocodile. I have a Prada Crocodile St. Cocco Lucido bag and wondering if it's real croc or not. I've tried contacting Prada customer support without and haven't received an answer. Thank you for any help you can provide!!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Please post more pix in the Authenticate this Prada


----------



## kiki119

mmm... just a little rant.. about UPS...

I bought a Fumo Vit Shine + Tess BL0688 on bluefly... and it showed that it is delivered at my front door.. but the package is no where to be found at my front door & my apartment leasing office...  so mad right nowwww...

funny thing is that UPS always bring the package to my leasing office (unlike fedex who always drop off)  Now I am afraid the package is stolen... It is also silly that Bluefly does not require signature... bright side is I bought with Amex, so I can open a dispute if I need to.

opened a trace with Bluefly & UPS... damn it.. it suppose to be a xmas present for myself!


----------



## joeyz18

Kiki119
Only Amex can presume? I thought all major credit cards can right?


----------



## kiki119

all major cc can.. but I find amex is the easiest


----------



## Longchamp

GL Kiki keep us posted. May I have one of your macaroons, they look delicious.


----------



## zuzu35

I have a question for you more experienced buyers. I am interested in a bag in germany. The listing said the seller didn't sell international. I sent her a message to ask if she would and she said yes, but insurance is not possible international. Is this correct? Doesn't DHL ship international? Do they have like UPS a base amount that each package is insured for? I would be paying paypal through ebay, would the fact that she didn't have international shipping listed mess up buyer protection? Thanks for any wisdom you can offer!


----------



## sbelle

Kiki --what a pain!  I hope they find your package!


----------



## kiki119

Thanks LC & sbelle...  it's even more fustrating is that I am away from home during the holidays... sighz.

LC... I def can share!!! I need to get back to baking ASAP!


----------



## pellarin22

Hey Kiki119 it's good to hear from you! 
Hopefully your package will show up or at least you can get your money back. Thanks for the referral to Faye at T.O Prada, she's moved to Holts Dior but I finally got my purse from the T.O Prada who ordered it for me from Vegas! I am proudly wearing my BR4391 and loving it, your macaroons look delicious!!


----------



## EMMY

zuzu35 said:


> I have a question for you more experienced buyers. I am interested in a bag in germany. The listing said the seller didn't sell international. I sent her a message to ask if she would and she said yes, but insurance is not possible international. Is this correct? Doesn't DHL ship international? Do they have like UPS a base amount that each package is insured for? I would be paying paypal through ebay, would the fact that she didn't have international shipping listed mess up buyer protection? Thanks for any wisdom you can offer!


 

I can't offer any knowledge regarding int'l shipping rules but something seems off here...I smell a rat...be VERY careful when purchasing items off ebay....and have the bag authenticated in the the forum before you committ to buy.....


----------



## zuzu35

EMMY said:


> I can't offer any knowledge regarding int'l shipping rules but something seems off here...I smell a rat...be VERY careful when purchasing items off ebay....and have the bag authenticated in the the forum before you committ to buy.....



Thanks Emmy, I had the bag authenticated by Miss Figgy, but will probably let it go. I can't even read the listing and have had to do google translate,  So I am scared there might be something lost in translation. It really wasn't my 'to die for' bag anyway, just another bag that I hate to see go for a great price and not buy it.  I am holding out for Vitello shine denim and will save my $. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Laneige

hi hi. i am normally on Chanel forum because I like CHanel Flap and own some... recently decided to get a Gaufre... thus visiting the Prada forum... quite sad that Prada forum is not as happening as others  
i am wondering for BN1407, why do I see E/W pricing etc... is BN1407 considered a E/W bag?
------------
Regarding Insurance,
I havent heard of one not able to buy insurance for parcels. ok, maybe for things like coins, antiques, jewellery etc that are not covered (u can go to the courier co) to read through the Terms n conditions or drop them an email. Other than that, there is no such thing as impossible for insurance. If she is not willing to insured the parcel, i recommend not getting the bag.


----------



## EMMY

^ I know...the Prada forum goes in 'spurts'.....unfortunately a lot of us are not too impressed with Prada's latest bags...however the gauffre and certain other styles remain most coveted from past seasons...

Did you do a search on BN1407...I can't pull this item off the top of my head..is this bag more long than tall? If it is it is an e/w bag..don't worry..more members will be around to help you..the GOOD news is that Prada bags have come downin price a bit...very cool...but I still don't see anything that I just can't live without....however if it wasn't Christmas time and funds weren't diverted to that I might have jumped on one or two...


----------



## Laneige

I have searched the old threads and the current prices are not low. The lowest are earlier of the yr or last yr... i cannot remember and the price difference is like another USd400 for the Gaufre. 

http://www.designersfusions.com/images/graphics/bn1407black.jpg

There's a slight change of design to this bag though.(Tag area)


----------



## ryrybaby12

jcoop said:


> All this snow talk and it is SO dry here.  Fire warnings often.  I would love to get some moisture of any kind!
> *Emmy*, did your "supplies" from the store come in handy this weekend?  Where does your sis live?  I am happy you will be spending Christmas together!


Jcoop- just saw some previous posts.how is your DH?  I am so sorry about his wreck and Fendi....

OAN- Congrats on becoming a soon to be grandmommie!!!!  You look too young for that!


----------



## zuzu35

Might not be new, but just looked at the Neiman's website and they had several bags on sale that I had not seen online yet. Don't know if it is more markdowns or just extra they added.


----------



## kiki119

Update... bluefly/UPS can't find my missing Prada... but thank god Bluefly has refunded my order... 

phew...


----------



## ryrybaby12

zuzu35- I saw the same...like the Cervo hobo....and some cute tessuto bags.

Kiki- glad bluefly refunded your bag $$!!!


----------



## jcoop

Merry Christmas!!!:snowballs::xtree::rockettes:

*ryry*, dh is doing okay.  He has a closed head injury and that is the part that is keeping him from not feeling so well.  Doesn't really complain about his broken leg.  Thanks for asking.  How are YOU?


----------



## langloi

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_SjCfSN40u...442092385811_1638120035_1019117_4598547_n.jpg

does anyone know where i can locate these?


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi ladies...I'm totally new to Prada (usually a Louis Vuitton/Chanel girl) one of my friends told me about great deal on Prada bags on a site called BeFlurt.com does anybody know if it's a reliable source for authentic bags? Thanks!!


----------



## missfiggy

yes1a2b said:


> Hi ladies...I'm totally new to Prada (usually a Louis Vuitton/Chanel girl) one of my friends told me about great deal on Prada bags on a site called BeFlurt.com does anybody know if it's a reliable source for authentic bags? Thanks!!


 
IIRC there was a query about this site on the AT thread - If it's the same one then it's all fakes.  There's almost no such thing as a great deal on new Prada and if it's offered online then be* VERY* suspicious.


----------



## yes1a2b

missfiggy said:


> IIRC there was a query about this site on the AT thread - If it's the same one then it's all fakes. There's almost no such thing as a great deal on new Prada and if it's offered online then be* VERY* suspicious.


 Thanks so much....when it seems too good to be true it usually is!


----------



## yes1a2b

missfiggy said:


> IIRC there was a query about this site on the AT thread - If it's the same one then it's all fakes. There's almost no such thing as a great deal on new Prada and if it's offered online then be* VERY* suspicious.


 I tried doing a search in a few different threads and couldn't find any information on it. I've copy and pasted the link to the site. Take a look at it and let me know what you think (and if it is indeed the same site). I want to be sure before telling my friend to stop purchasing from it. Thanks! 

http://www.beflurt.com/handbags-s/40.htm


----------



## missfiggy

yes1a2b said:


> I tried doing a search in a few different threads and couldn't find any information on it. I've copy and pasted the link to the site. Take a look at it and let me know what you think (and if it is indeed the same site). I want to be sure before telling my friend to stop purchasing from it. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.beflurt.com/handbags-s/40.htm


 
Yep -- same knock off rip off site.  Warn your friend before it's too late.


----------



## yes1a2b

missfiggy said:


> Yep -- same knock off rip off site. Warn your friend before it's too late.


 Thanks MissFiggy!! Sites that sell knock offs make me sick to my stomach


----------



## pochettelover

Merry Crimbo Prada lovers! I wish I had a few prada bags in my stocking this year! xxx


----------



## EMMY

Merry Christmas to my Prada friends!!!!!  Sis is home from Chicago..the house if full of love and laughter..and food and BOOZE lol....hope Santa is good to you all..!!!

xoxoxoxo
Mary Cate


----------



## sbelle

^emmy-- can you believe still no snow here?  We've had 3-4 inches TOTAL for the winter so far. The guys who get paid to snow plow driveways must be dying!  They've usually had 10 good snow days by now!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Dear prada experts, Merry Xmas to all!
I have never own any prada, but Im ready to invest in one. Can I get any advise on what is the must have design and color? Is BN1336 Nappa Gaufre black The One? Thanks in advance.

This is my virgin post in purseblog forum


----------



## Beach Bum

HI there and welcome to the PF!Im the Prada moderator.
I think the Prada Gauffre is the nicest Prada ever made...when they came out,I bought FOUR of them..LOL!the leather is TDF and the quality is amazing so i say GO FOR IT!Black is always the best color to start with!goes with everything and no worries about stains with a dark color so it last forever!
Post pics if u get one...GL!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hello peach bum!
Thanks for ur advise  I'll be asking a friend to get it from europe for me. Hope they hv stock for it. Crossing my fingers else will be very disappointed.


----------



## sbelle

Anyone want to share their Christmas goodies?  


I'll start.  I already posted this in jewelry because I actually got it about a month ago.  A Coomi necklace - 20k gold with flat diamond slices.


----------



## hsensi

Wow, that is a gorgeous necklace. I haven't taken pictures of my loot yet.


----------



## rracla

Seedlessplum:

i must agree:  BN1336 "is" the most beautiful bag in the world!  and, in "black" 

i had to cuddle up with it in NM a couple of days ago. versatile, elegant, and simply an "experience" to carry!


----------



## rracla

Sbelle:  i LOVE your new Coomi necklace!

Must have been the MOST Delightful Early Christmas at YOUR Place!

Congrats


----------



## a287

Hi guys,

I bought a prada bag in Changi airport, Singapore yesterday and in a rush to catch my flight did not had time to verify their sales term policy. Their receipt also did have any fine point print on this ie refund and exchange. I am now in Kuala Lumpur now and if I have issue with my purchase, what can I do? Please assist me, thanks.


----------



## Aprilmay

Sbelle your necklace is amazing you are one lucky lady I absolutely love it.Any chance of a modeling shot?
My gift was this- it's not Prada but Miu Miu but hey its all relative lol


----------



## sbelle

*Aprilmay*--I'll try for some modeling shots.  Love your beautiful Miu Miu!


----------



## sbelle

Where are y'all???


----------



## Aprilmay

I don't know where everyone is sbelle .....its like:tumbleweed: lately 
Don't forget the modeling shots of your necklace


----------



## sbelle

^ I will do the modeling shots--probably tomorrow though because dh and I are going to a movie!


I miss all chat thread action that we used to have.


----------



## sbelle

Happy New Year y'all!  Have a fun and safe night!


----------



## hsensi

Happy New Years everyone! I am having a hell of a day but I just got a shipping confirmation from Beyond the Rack for my new Prada and I am so excited I could just split down the seams!  Its amazing what a little retail therapy will do.


----------



## EMMY

^Yeah!!!! Post pics when you gether...congrats in advance!!

Happy New Year everyone..am I the only one that stayed home?!!? DH & I hung out with friends all day....I didn't even watch the ball drop but was up at midnight texting my a** off w/ everyone....nursing a nasty cold all weekend...ack!

Just booked a flight to Chicago at the end of March to visit my Sis and the kids...CAN'T WAIT!!!! LMAO this will be the first ime in YEARS that I have flown alone..DH is always at my hip lol....little nervy about it but I am a big girl and I can handle it.... NOT looking forward to the big feel-up job at the airport going thru security...I can just see me *****ing them out if it gets too personal....looking forward to going all over the city and to Michigan Ave....def something to look forward too!!!!


----------



## hsensi

I staying in too. My husband had both knees operated on Wednesday and we have a 2.5 year old so there wasn't much we could do.

I dont think they subject you to the visual strip search or pat down unless something sets of the metal detector so just remove all metal including your belt and any clunky jewelry and you should be good (I think). I fly all the time but I haven't in the last 3 months so I am not 100% positive of the new rules.  

I can't wait to get my new bag. It better be all that I think it will be because I have been thinking about her alot lately.


----------



## bisbee

We stayed in - we have for years.  I don't like to fight crowds or deal with possibly drunk drivers.  Some years we carry in from a great restaurant, sometimes we cook.  This year we cooked...we had an absolutely fabulous dinner!


----------



## sbelle

We stayed in too.  We were planning on going out, but dh hasn't been feeling well so we decided to have a mellow night.

*Emmy*--your trip will be so great!!  My sister and I were just talking about going to Chicago for a shopping trip ( when it gets a bit warmer of course!)..  I haven't been there in years, so I can't wait!!!


----------



## jcoop

Happy New Year!!!  I wish all things wonderful for 2011 for all of you!

Just got home from the lake---been there a week.  Wasn't ready to come back either!  Nice time and got to visit some with my family.  My 2 doggies were extremely thrilled for us to get home though!  lol  

Sweet necklace, *sbelle*!!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

It's so yucky here...raining!
Luckily I had brunch out this am with a PF  pal...looking forward to warm weather vacation next week!!!( but with kids....so a tad nervous about flying with 2 yr old..lol)


----------



## Seedlessplum

Dear prada experts!
I got a question and not sure if its a dumb one, so please bear with me:
Just received my parcel from Joanna. I was totally excited at first and cant wait to admire my lambskin BN1336 Nappa Gaufre and deerskin BL0688 Cervo shine bowler. After opening up the parcel, I was awed by the physical appearance of the bags. However, I wonder why the 2 bags don't diffuse the usual 'leather smell' like most leather bags do. That starts to make me ponder if those bags are authentic and not really made out from leather. Anyone experience this? :wondering


----------



## Cari284

Hello everyone 

I'm not usually in the Prada forum but I've always been a fan. Now I have a question that I hope you guys could help me with: I live in Sweden and we, unfortunately, don't have a Prada store here. Do you know any good websites that sell Prada bags that would ship to Europe?

Thank you so much in advance!

/C


----------



## Aprilmay

Cari284 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm not usually in the Prada forum but I've always been a fan. Now I have a question that I hope you guys could help me with: I live in Sweden and we, unfortunately, don't have a Prada store here. Do you know any good websites that sell Prada bags that would ship to Europe?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> /C


Go to the PRADA.com site you can order directly for Europe
Wardow stock Prada also but the main PRADA site will have the up to date styles and will have more colour options for you to choose from


----------



## Cari284

Aprilmay said:


> Go to the PRADA.com site you can order directly for Europe
> Wardow stock Prada also but the main PRADA site will have the up to date styles and will have more colour options for you to choose from



Aha it was really that simple. I'm so sorry, I'm a total fool! 


Do you guys know any other good sites if you're looking for an older model for example?


----------



## Aprilmay

Cari284 said:


> Aha it was really that simple. I'm so sorry, I'm a total fool!
> 
> 
> Do you guys know any other good sites if you're looking for an older model for example?


 Wardow may have some older stock -if you knew the number of the style or have a photo of what your looking for post it to the forum , someone may know where it can be found.


----------



## Cari284

Thank you for the tip! Something like this:




Although it doesn't need to be these colors..


----------



## Aprilmay

Cari284 said:


> Thank you for the tip! Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 1288294
> 
> 
> Although it doesn't need to be these colors..


I think that bag was called Glace zippers tote-
http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgu...v=2&hl=en&sa=G&um=1&ei=3TQ6S_KWIJKK4Qak9amqCA
 I don't think you will get that exact bag now -they pop up on ebay every now and then there was one on the US site a while ago but it was very expensive from what I can remember. I have the same style in a brown washed buffalo leather and I got it from Wardow last year -its the exact same style


----------



## Cari284

Aprilmay said:


> I think that bag was called Glace zippers tote-
> http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgu...v=2&hl=en&sa=G&um=1&ei=3TQ6S_KWIJKK4Qak9amqCA
> I don't think you will get that exact bag now -they pop up on ebay every now and then there was one on the US site a while ago but it was very expensive from what I can remember. I have the same style in a brown washed buffalo leather and I got it from Wardow last year -its the exact same style



Yes, that's the one 

Okay.. So I can't get it from any site that you know besides ebay?


----------



## Aprilmay

Cari284 said:


> Yes, that's the one
> 
> Okay.. So I can't get it from any site that you know besides ebay?


 I don't think so its either 2007 or 2008 -I had the opportunity to buy one about a year ago as I had fallen in love with it from the blog where you got the photo from but the bag was splashed with ink and I knew it wouldn't come out so I got the washed buffalo instead because I loved the slouchy style of the bag.


----------



## Cari284

Aprilmay said:


> I don't think so its either 2007 or 2008 -I had the opportunity to buy one about a year ago as I had fallen in love with it from the blog where you got the photo from but the bag was splashed with ink and I knew it wouldn't come out so I got the washed buffalo instead because I loved the slouchy style of the bag.



Aha okay.. Yes, that's where I've fallen in love with the bag as well. I've thought about it for around two years now but never done anything about it. Well, I'll keep my eyes out! Thank you for the info and the tips!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Seedlessplum said:


> Dear prada experts!
> I got a question and not sure if its a dumb one, so please bear with me:
> Just received my parcel from Joanna. I was totally excited at first and cant wait to admire my lambskin BN1336 Nappa Gaufre and deerskin BL0688 Cervo shine bowler. After opening up the parcel, I was awed by the physical appearance of the bags. However, I wonder why the 2 bags don't diffuse the usual 'leather smell' like most leather bags do. That starts to make me ponder if those bags are authentic and not really made out from leather. Anyone experience this? :wondering


 
Anyone can help answer my doubts? please?


----------



## missfiggy

Seedlessplum said:


> Anyone can help answer my doubts? please?


 
You got the bags from Joanna - they're authentic.

Prada leather doesn't smell like other leather handbags - to me it always smells more like the leather used to make some shoes and also Aussie Rules footballs.  It's a smell I remember from my grandfather's workshop and he was an old fashioned cobbler/shoemaker, and he did many other leather repairs too.  I know that's no help to you but the smell is possibly from a slightly different tanning process which is what makes Prada bags feel sooooo good.


----------



## Seedlessplum

missfiggy said:


> You got the bags from Joanna - they're authentic.
> 
> Prada leather doesn't smell like other leather handbags - to me it always smells more like the leather used to make some shoes and also Aussie Rules footballs. It's a smell I remember from my grandfather's workshop and he was an old fashioned cobbler/shoemaker, and he did many other leather repairs too. I know that's no help to you but the smell is possibly from a slightly different tanning process which is what makes Prada bags feel sooooo good.


 
Thanks Missfiggy! I thought all prada leather goods have the intense 'leather smell' like the rest of the brands. My new BN1336 Nappa gaufre smell something like leather seats of a brand new car and BL0688 smells rather 'woody'.


----------



## zuzu35

Ok, I need your opinions. I have been wanting a great Prada statement bag. But was determined to find one not retail price. (that is the rub) So have shopped online at reputable retailers. (NM) Have in my possession now the black shine vitello tote. Small black bag, around 12 x 8 very pretty but will mainly come out for church and visitations. (which is more than I think, as parents are aging). It was about 995, and reduced to 649, so good price, but would I rather wait. I love red and purple bags. I would keep it if it was more pop.
So I went for more pizazz and ordered the Camo Fringe hobo. It is a great (huge) bag. I am just self conscious about it attracting so much attention and being so big. I am thinking about buying an ipad to put in it, so I can have a reason for such a big bag! Ha ha. I love the Guafre and love that the camo is a guafre essentially but it is alot of fringe. Original price was 1800, and got it for 901, so great markdown. Have any of you seen these. I want your opinions. 
If you have seen a red or purple shine discounted let me know too. Thanks friends


----------



## zuzu35

I have decided to return both bags. I am packing them up first thing before I change my mind again.  So thanks if you had an opinion, but have talked myself out of them in the dark of the night. As soon as the sun comes up I will be wanting to try them on again!


----------



## summer 71

i have decided the same zuzu35


----------



## Anitap

My husband just bought me my first designer bag but I am not sure how to tell if it's real. He bought it off of bay. Would like your input.


----------



## missfiggy

Anitap said:


> My husband just bought me my first designer bag but I am not sure how to tell if it's real. He bought it off of bay. Would like your input.


 

Post a link to the listing in the correct Authenticate This (AT) thread (ie if it's Prada put it in the Authenticate this Prada thread).  If you have the bag then post some photos of it as per page 1 of the AT thread - the better and clearer the photos, the easier it is to determine authenticity.
HTH


----------



## Cari284

Hello! Thank you for the help I got before. Now I have a new question..

Do you think this bag will come out in other colors than black? Like perhaps the "sand" or the "pale grey" etc.?





Thank you again for your help! I'm a total newbie when it comes to Prada!


----------



## Aprilmay

Cari284 said:


> Hello! Thank you for the help I got before. Now I have a new question..
> 
> Do you think this bag will come out in other colors than black? Like perhaps the "sand" or the "pale grey" etc.?
> 
> View attachment 1289738
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your help! I'm a total newbie when it comes to Prada!


I'm not sure sometimes it shows you all colours the bag comes in and depending on the colour you can buy it or it will say the colour will be available soon. That one your looking at is available soon so other colour options will more than likely be added too- check back and see later on


----------



## missaudrie

Hello ladies! I just bought my first Prada on impulse...couldn't resist the sale price! Can anyone tell me more about this bag? When it came out? Anyone here own it? TIA!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4294967029%2B478%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D8320


----------



## missaudrie

missaudrie said:


> Hello ladies! I just bought my first Prada on impulse...couldn't resist the sale price! Can anyone tell me more about this bag? When it came out? Anyone here own it? TIA!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4294967029%2B478%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D8320



Nevermind! Got another email after the order received email saying that the item isn't available and my order has been canceled. Guess it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## EMMY

^ Oh maaaannnn!!!! I hate when that happens..sorry about that ...this would have been perfect for spring!!!


----------



## Cari284

Aprilmay said:


> I'm not sure sometimes it shows you all colours the bag comes in and depending on the colour you can buy it or it will say the colour will be available soon. That one your looking at is available soon so other colour options will more than likely be added too- check back and see later on



Okay, thank you so much.


I'm going abroad, where they have a Prada store, do you think it will still be there if I'm going in the end of March?


----------



## Aprilmay

Cari284 said:


> Okay, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> I'm going abroad, where they have a Prada store, do you think it will still be there if I'm going in the end of March?


 Some stores depending on the size don't stock all the range - the bag you want is available soon on the website - personally I would  check every few days or so to see when its available to buy, more than likely it will be available online before your trip at the end of March.If not then you can check out the store on your trip


----------



## LVLux

So irritated w/Neiman Marcus today!!!They had a pair of the Prada Logo Tab Flat Boot on their site-then the link disappeared & suddenly a few days later reappeared and so I did not hesitate but jumped to order them and ship Next Day Air.
The box just arrived & inside was the boots and they were not in the Prada Box,No Prada Boot Covers,No Tissue paper outside of one piece and no packing material!!!  The boots look like they were tried on a few times and small marks on the soles but Thank God not on the leather(since it is a softer leather) and so I decided that I would just call and see if they had a new box/pair to exchange and of course they don't so I decided to call them and for all the business I have given to that place rarely return an item & have never complained-I told them I was willing to send a pic to them but since there are none avail. in stock was tempted to keep them but thought that they should be fair about it and at least offer me a small % off & the supervisor refused so the gal on the phone offered me back my 46. for shipping so I said"OK" but am disappointed to pay full price for Prada Boots and have them arrive like this!
Thanks for letting me vent prada ladies!


----------



## Aprilmay

LVLux said:


> So irritated w/Neiman Marcus today!!!They had a pair of the Prada Logo Tab Flat Boot on their site-then the link disappeared & suddenly a few days later reappeared and so I did not hesitate but jumped to order them and ship Next Day Air.
> The box just arrived & inside was the boots and they were not in the Prada Box,No Prada Boot Covers,No Tissue paper outside of one piece and no packing material!!! The boots look like they were tried on a few times and small marks on the soles but Thank God not on the leather(since it is a softer leather) and so I decided that I would just call and see if they had a new box/pair to exchange and of course they don't so I decided to call them and for all the business I have given to that place rarely return an item & have never complained-I told them I was willing to send a pic to them but since there are none avail. in stock was tempted to keep them but thought that they should be fair about it and at least offer me a small % off & the supervisor refused so the gal on the phone offered me back my 46. for shipping so I said"OK" but am disappointed to pay full price for Prada Boots and have them arrive like this!
> Thanks for letting me vent prada ladies!


Sorry to hear this has happened to you but I think the main problem is Neiman Marcus I have heard this before from people on the forum who have bought online from them complain that dustcovers and in the case of bags Auth cards missing and also that items seemed to be shop soiled as such. Its one of the reasons why I have never bought from them even though they do ship internationally they don't have a good reputation for customer service either.


----------



## LVLux

Well,normally I would have just sent them back and still may as I am not sure that I like the hassle of having the velcroed tab everytime I put them on but the top of my calf is so skinny and these almost fit like a glove-Very Hard to find!


----------



## Seedlessplum

I was looking at the prada official webby and they seem to have some new bag designs.


----------



## Chloé75

Hi there all the Prada Ladies...hopefully you don't mind I'm rushing in...just would love to know where the mens dept. is located at Prada N.Y. 5th Avenue.
Upstairs? ( like I know it from Paris ) Or anywhere else?


thank you!


----------



## EMMY

I wish I knew b/c that would mean that I have been there and I haven't (!!!!)  I'm sure someone will be along to help you out w/ that shortly...!!


----------



## jcoop

Cold where you are???  It was 5 at my home this morning.   

As I was driving from the house, I noticed some cotton tail rabbits running around.  I am surprised they survived the frigid temps.  Wish I could have stayed at home.   No moisture of any kind here though.


----------



## EMMY

It's cold but not frigid..snow here and there....the next two months will be nothing but the same...the good news is I notice the days are getting **slightly** longer....I leave in the dark and come home in the dark..hate that!!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Chloé75;17660280 said:
			
		

> Hi there all the Prada Ladies...hopefully you don't mind I'm rushing in...just would love to know where the mens dept. is located at Prada N.Y. 5th Avenue.
> Upstairs? ( like I know it from Paris ) Or anywhere else?
> 
> 
> thank you!


 
If I remember right, yes the men's section is upstairs, while at Soho it's mixed in on the first floor.


----------



## Longchamp

Hi Prada friends.  

It's cold and snowing here, we are suppose to get 6-8 inches by Thursday.  My mother just lives north of Pgh and she had a foot when I was there Sunday, and she is getting more snow also.  I went tubing w/ my young nieces Sunday at a tubing resort.  

OMG, I had so much fun.  They pull you up the 900 foot hill to start again.  My sister took my dog and held on to her and if Mabel could have freed herself and ran after us, she would have.  Would probably be paying to have another back leg repaired. 

The place had a ton of snow, but they make snow just like the ski resorts to keep the trail fast.  

I love winter sports.


----------



## Longchamp

jcoop said:


> Cold where you are??? It was 5 at my home this morning.
> 
> As I was driving from the house, I noticed some cotton tail rabbits running around. I am surprised they survived the frigid temps. Wish I could have stayed at home.  No moisture of any kind here though.


 
Yikes I didn't know it got that cold there J.


----------



## jcoop

LC, it's def not the norm to be this cold. At least the sun has been out all day. 
Your tubing sounds like a blast. I did that once years ago. How are you?  Busy as ever?


----------



## EMMY

Longchamp good to see you post!!!!! I am jealous you went tubing..I would LOVE to do that..it's been so long...!


----------



## Seedlessplum

How i envy, i live in a country which only has summer 365 days a year. We dont get to experience the 4 seasons


----------



## tulips02

SaMe here seedlessplum. Wish we have 4 seasons too.
Btw I love ur collections in ur photos.


----------



## jcoop

^^I'll take summer 365 days a year!!!:sunnies


----------



## EMMY

^ Hahaha me TOO!!!!!!! I'd waste away on my boat lol.....


----------



## Aprilmay

I'd take summer all year no problems - better than the snow and the rain oh and the week of sunshine we get called summer even then you may need a jacket!


----------



## jcoop

*Aprilmay*, is it really that short---your warm weather????


----------



## Aprilmay

jcoop said:


> *Aprilmay*, is it really that short---your warm weather????


It wouldn't be warm by your standards and the thing about Ireland is- its beautiful when the weather is fine but you can't plan to do things and if you were guaranteed warm dry weather you would not need to travel abroad for a vacation but you can't be sure about the weather.We vacation in the U.S and I always feel sorry for the U.S. citizens on the plane coming over on thier vacation because 9 times out of 10 its raining and cold when you get off the plane.
We are moving to the U.S this year (got our greencards last year) and we heading to PP *Waves*country and one of the reasons apart from it being beautiful was the climate.I hate the cold.
BTW I love your new avatar so cute


----------



## Longchamp

Wow Aprilmay, how fun is that?   I take it PP country, you mean NC?  Beautiful.  Congrats and keep us posted on your move.


----------



## missfiggy

Aprilmay said:


> I'd take summer all year no problems - better than the snow and the rain oh and the week of sunshine we get called summer even then you may need a jacket!


 
I'd just like four actual seasons.  

We get summer - hot, hot and more hot (120F or 47C in the shade, sometimes higher) and either drought or floods (this year we have both).  Then we get something that's not summer, but it's not winter either.  Cool to warm days, little rain.  

I want autumn and spring!!  I've had spring in Paris and spring in Canada, and autumn in the UK and they are real seasons and totally different from what we get.

I shouldn't complain really though.  We also never get snow, or sleet or freezing days, or whiteouts.  And rarely get constant rain and/or drizzle, or dark dreary days.

I loooove hearing everyone's snow stories and I'm just a little bit jealous too.


----------



## Aprilmay

missfiggy said:


> I'd just like four actual seasons.
> 
> We get summer - hot, hot and more hot (120F or 47C in the shade, sometimes higher) and either drought or floods (this year we have both). Then we get something that's not summer, but it's not winter either. Cool to warm days, little rain.
> 
> I want autumn and spring!! I've had spring in Paris and spring in Canada, and autumn in the UK and they are real seasons and totally different from what we get.
> 
> I shouldn't complain really though. We also never get snow, or sleet or freezing days, or whiteouts. And rarely get constant rain and/or drizzle, or dark dreary days.
> I loooove hearing everyone's snow stories and I'm just a little bit jealous too.


 


*Missfiggy* we had 3 weeks of really bad snow and -17C temps - which would be fine if the roads were looked after lots of our neighbours had no water no heat- burst pipes etc . My husbands 4x4 back wheels were frozen at one stage so even that was no use. I hand on heart hate snow and that's a word I don't like to use and I don't like my kids to say it but I hate it after the first day I had had enough.
The funny thing was there were water restrictions during the snow because people were running taps to try and stop the pipes from freezing so the local authorities turned it off in the evening and didn't go back till morning.
I would rather have our dreary drizzly rain any day.Our climate is like the UK although I think we get more drizzly days than they do.

*LongChamp* yes PP country (NC) I had the pleasure of meeting her while myself and my family were there.We had lunch and it was great meeting her!


----------



## Seedlessplum

tulips02 said:


> SaMe here seedlessplum. Wish we have 4 seasons too.
> Btw I love ur collections in ur photos.


 
Thanks tuplips02. prada is addictive


----------



## EMMY

Wow AprilMay I had no idea you moving here!!! Congrats!..you will love PP country!!!! When are you coming?


----------



## Aprilmay

EMMY said:


> Wow AprilMay I had no idea you moving here!!! Congrats!..you will love PP country!!!! When are you coming?


 
Its going to be summer time when the kids finish school hopefully everything will be sorted fingers crossed- although I will make another trip before summer- I loved it when were there checking things out last year.


----------



## EMMY

^ Just to live near PP is worth the hassle haha!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Just popping in to let you guys know I'm alive and show you what I've been up to (or down to, as it were). 






It took all of last year, but there's now almost 25 less pounds of me to love.


----------



## marose28

Whoa PP... u look healthy and amazing!  25 pounds off definitely looks more impressive than it sounds.  Thanks for attaching the before and after pics... they sure emphasize just how much your 'work' paid off. I wish I had something more clever to say, but I'm still stunned.  Congrats PP!  May this be the year, *I* shed my own pounds.


----------



## Prada Psycho

marose28 said:


> Whoa PP... u look healthy and amazing!  25 pounds off definitely looks more impressive than it sounds.  Thanks for attaching the before and after pics... they sure emphasize just how much your 'work' paid off. I wish I had something more clever to say, but I'm still stunned.  Congrats PP!  May this be the year, *I* shed my own pounds.




Thanks!  I actually walk one mile every day with Gracie (my fur baby).  That's been a HUGE help with regaining some shred of my long lost health.


----------



## Pradagal

Congrats PP!  You look GREAT!!!


----------



## bisbee

Wow...just wow!  You look fabulous!


----------



## Beach Bum

PP!U look AMAZING!
Congrats!it takes alot of work and u DID IT!


----------



## missfiggy

PP - you're a NEW WOMAN!!! Bet you feel *ALMOST* 25 years younger too. You look it!!!!


----------



## Laneige

Prada Psycho said:


> Thanks!  I actually walk one mile every day with Gracie (my fur baby).  That's been a HUGE help with regaining some shred of my long lost health.


 
fast walk? yr exercise routine is just walking? i used to walk a lot when i'm younger because of work..... and during that time, i slimmed down more than during the days i went for exercise 3x a wk. walking is really good.now i am gaining more weight and i think yr pics is really motivation for me.


----------



## Aprilmay

I have to tell you ladies the pictures don't do PP any justice and I must say PP you look even better in real life! Keep up the good work


----------



## Prada Psycho

Laneige said:


> fast walk? yr exercise routine is just walking? i used to walk a lot when i'm younger because of work..... and during that time, i slimmed down more than during the days i went for exercise 3x a wk. walking is really good.now i am gaining more weight and i think yr pics is really motivation for me.



Yep, all I do is walk (and not fast at all).  I'm falling apart (and 55 years old too), so walking is the only thing I can comfortably do.  I've had three back surgeries because of degenerative disk disease. When it first happened four years ago, the disk (and the quack that did the first surgery) severely damaged the root of the nerve that travels down my right leg. I still have numbness/weakness in the right leg (always will) and use a cane when I have to walk very far.   Because of that, I couldn't walk fast if I wanted to.

My walks take about 25-30 minutes to do the one mile with my dog and of course she takes a few pit stops, too, so it's not even a non-stop walk.   Go for it! Once it's part of your daily routine, especially if you have a fur baby motivating you, it's addictive! 





Aprilmay said:


> I have to tell you ladies the pictures don't do PP any justice and I must say PP you look even better in real life! Keep up the good work



Awww.... Thanks, Hon!  You're pretty hot stuff yourself! 


Thanks everyone!  It's nice to get feedback that it's showing. Even though I've dropped almost 3 jean sizes, 4 inches off my waist, 4 inches off my arse and people do notice, having taken so long to get here, I tend to notice it a lot less myself.  I'm just glad to finally feel healthy again.


----------



## Longchamp

You look great PP and huge congrats.  Thanks for sharing that w/ us, you should be proud of yourself.

And you are so right.  I always tell people at work who are trying to lose weight to get a dog because then you are forced to stay on your walking program.  Once you start one w/ your 4 legged friend, they won't let you stop--come rain, shine or cold.


----------



## sbelle

WOW, WOW, WOW!  *PP* -- you look mah-ve-lous!!


----------



## EMMY

PP!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HAWT MAMA!!!!  Congrats and great for you...you look fab...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Thanks again everyone!!  

And it keeps getting better! UPS just delivered a pair of jeans I ordered (thinking they'd NEVER fit).  I can't believe it: they fit perfectly.  This makes THREE JEAN SIZES I've dropped since last January and these are the exact style number Lee jean I was wearing a year ago, just three sizes smaller. Daaaayum!!  I'm shocked.  I truly never thought they'd fit, much less be comfortable.   

I should clarify one thing, though. It's not just the walking that's done it for me. I made a lot of dietary modifications last January, too.  Put it together and that got the results for me.  Ironically DH has benefited from the dietary modifications too: HE lost 10-15 pounds last year and hasn't done any particular exercising to speak of.


----------



## HHPmom

Wow, PP, you look terrific. Congrats on your new look and the will power to keep it off. My co-worker went on one of those liquid diets for months. He lost a lot of weight and looked good. A few months after eating solids, he splurged again. He's back to his normal weigth. Another co-worker did the same thing. They spent lots of money for those food, dietary classes, etc, but lack the will power.


----------



## Prada Psycho

HHPmom said:


> Wow, PP, you look terrific. Congrats on your new look and the will power to keep it off. My co-worker went on one of those liquid diets for months. He lost a lot of weight and looked good. A few months after eating solids, he splurged again. He's back to his normal weigth. Another co-worker did the same thing. They spent lots of money for those food, dietary classes, etc, but lack the will power.



Thanks! Not so much willpower for me as it was the need/desire to get and stay healthy.  I'm 55 years old. I don't want to be popping pills for hypertension, diabetes, high cholesterol, etc., etc.  Fitting into skinny jeans is just a bonus. 

Fad diets don't work.  All they do is screw up your metabolism.  Same for people that get that gastric bypass surgery or take pills to lose weight.   Our bodies need good healthy food and exercise.  When we respect that and act on it, we'll not only be at a healthy weight, but we'll be healthy overall. It's been easier for me to stick to this having that goal in my head vs. a certain jean size or number on the scale.


----------



## ryrybaby12

E-you look great!!!  Kudos to you.  You will notice now that your bags will all start to look bigger on you-LOL!  Congrats girl!


----------



## wildfilee

Hi Ladies, I have a Prada Issue! Can Anyone tell me if they know of an online store called "Moda Inc.," Moda Today, Luxury Moda, Moda Moda, etc.  My second question is, how likely is to to buy a Brand new with tags Nylon Prada Bag with the square gold and prada insignia in gold with a short handle for hand carry and an attachable shoulder strap for $199.00??  Supposedly, this bag was bought from Moda, Inc. who advertises on this website that their bags are all authentic.  If anyone has an opinion about this, I would be very greatful to hear it.  Thanks to all!


----------



## EMMY

^ Soooooooooooooooooooooo not authentic!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

ryrybaby12 said:


> E-you look great!!! Kudos to you. You will notice now that your bags will all start to look bigger on you-LOL! Congrats girl!


 

Ryry this made me crack up!!!!!


----------



## wildfilee

Thanks Emmy, had this bag since approx 4/10 and talked to one of my acquaintances a couple of days ago about an issue surrounding this bag and a matching cosmetic case. She had told me that all the "Moda" online stores that profess to sell "Authentic" designer bags actually sell fakes!  I was stunned to say the least. Thank god I only purchased the two Prada items from them but actually paid $599 for the bag and $199 for the cosmetic case which made me think they were authentic.  Any ideas who I would notify as to closing this site down and reporting this as we all know that fakes are horrible in that they cause so much damage in our world, not to mention the damage to the people who buy them.  Would appreciate anyone else chiming in here.  Thanks to all.


----------



## EMMY

I have no idea how you could get this site closed down..the best we can do is spread the word so people don't order from there...I hate when this happens..!


----------



## Laneige

Prada Psycho
ok u just motivated me. i will remember to walk instead of taking cabs etc. recently i tried to ask colleague to drove me to eat light foods and then after my meal, i walk half an hr back to office. its better than always taking transportation without any walk. 
btw, when u walk at later stage, do u move yr arms etc? Thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Laneige said:


> Prada Psycho
> ok u just motivated me. i will remember to walk instead of taking cabs etc. recently i tried to ask colleague to drove me to eat light foods and then after my meal, i walk half an hr back to office. its better than always taking transportation without any walk.
> btw, *when u walk at later stage, do u move yr arms etc*? Thanks.




It's tough to do that because I use a cane to walk, so my right hand is sort of occupied with other things.  I have, however, trained Gracie (my fur baby) to walk at my side with the leash tied around my waist, so my left hand is free to swing a little. 

Here's a pic of what I mean. That's me under around 30 pounds of clothing. It was FREEEZING at the beach over Christmas.









It's much more efficient and gets your heart rate going more if you do swing your arms while you walk though, so if you can do it, definitely swing them!


----------



## EMMY

LOVING that pic PP..I can feel the warm of the sun on my face, feel that crisp cold air.....hear the ocean....love that...can't wait for boating season to begin!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> LOVING that pic PP..I can feel the warm of the sun on my face, feel that crisp cold air.....hear the ocean....love that...can't wait for boating season to begin!!!!


  Crisp is an understatement, Emmy!  Much like our presence set records for flooding in September, our Christmas trip set records for cold temps.  It was FREEZING at the beach!  This pic was from one of the warmer days as witness by my lack of gloves and lack of my woolly poncho over everything ELSE I have on.   

We didn't mind though. It was great having the entire island mostly to ourselves. I much prefer being at the beach when it's cold. We're not swimmers or sunbathers, so we're perfectly happy to have a serious chill in the air, even as ridiculously CHILLY as it was. It even snowed on Christmas Day!


----------



## citrus

I have not been around this thread much, often lurking but Prada is so meh lately.

BUT had to come in and say big congrats PP, you must be feeling great.
Gracie looks pretty happy too!


----------



## missfiggy

PP -that photo!!!! Utterly gorgeous - and Gracie looks so content.   IT'S MY IDEAL PERFECT BEACH.  I love the beach when it's cold and crisp, there's nothing better.  And you were soooo lucky to have the whole place to yourself.  That's just total heaven in my book.
We're off to our beach in April when our weather will just be turning from being ovenlike to less ovenlike.  But because of the location and the way the beach faces, we get really cool breezes every day, even in the height of summer.  We've had ice on the windscreen in January (mid summer here) -  we couldn't go there this summer and omg I sooo miss it.  A good beach is just such a great incentive to get out and walk.
Keep it up.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> PP -that photo!!!! Utterly gorgeous - and Gracie looks so content.   IT'S MY IDEAL PERFECT BEACH.  I love the beach when it's cold and crisp, there's nothing better.  And you were soooo lucky to have the whole place to yourself.  That's just total heaven in my book.
> We're off to our beach in April when our weather will just be turning from being ovenlike to less ovenlike.  But because of the location and the way the beach faces, we get really cool breezes every day, even in the height of summer.  We've had ice on the windscreen in January (mid summer here) -  we couldn't go there this summer and omg I sooo miss it.  A good beach is just such a great incentive to get out and walk.
> Keep it up.




You'll appreciate this one then. This was the day after Christmas. See the snowflakes?  






Another one, but on Christmas Eve. Not a soul to be seen. 







And yes, circumstances permitting, DH & I have decided this will be our official Christmas from now on.


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Such pretty pics PP...makes me miss the east coast beaches...


----------



## EMMY

PP I am with you.....I have always said to Hubby that someday I would like to spend Christmas out of town somewhere....I won't though as long as my mom is still alive..I could never do that to her....but someday...I will see you on the beach!!!!  Thanx for posting the pics...water calms me...I am a Leo (fire sign) so I have always loved being by the water..it cools my jets lol....longing to be on our boat now....


----------



## jcoop

*PP*, congrats to you AND those beach pics are amazing---I love them!  Looks so peaceful!


----------



## morejunkny

I was at TJ Maxx in NYC today and they had a few Prada perforated leather satchels (with the colorblock) for $599. They also had a black nylon tote for $699. All came with dustbags. I have a question about the tote - it had the Prada placard on the inside, but then it had a clear _sticker_ above the placard that said "Made in Italy." I have never seen this before. Is Prada doing this now?


----------



## EMMY

^ Interesting..I have no idea..hopefully someone will be along to comment on this..I would like to know too...!


----------



## sbelle

morejunkny said:


> I was at TJ Maxx in NYC today and they had a few Prada perforated leather satchels (with the colorblock) for $599. They also had a black nylon tote for $699. All came with dustbags. I have a question about the tote - *it had the Prada placard on the inside, but then it had a clear sticker above the placard that said "Made in Italy." I have never seen this* *before*. Is Prada doing this now?



I haven't seen that before and it seems very weird to me (as I read your post  the voice in my head was saying "danger, Will Robinson, danger!")   I do not consider myself an authority though, so let's see what others say.


----------



## Pradagal

I don't think TJMaxx carries "Authentic Designer Bags" from what I have seen.  JMO


----------



## marose28

for my sanity's sake... how about a reference thread?  maybe something with pictures (actual or from legit sites) matched with style numbers?  information about size, season, and available colors thrown in would be helpful as well.  Googling style numbers to find out how the purse looks (and getting directed to questionable sites 90% of the time) gets tedious.  is this possible... even with prada's constantly changing lines?  thoughts anyone?


----------



## Prada Psycho

marose28 said:


> for my sanity's sake... how about a reference thread?  maybe something with pictures (actual or from legit sites) matched with style numbers?  information about size, season, and available colors thrown in would be helpful as well.  Googling style numbers to find out how the purse looks (and getting directed to questionable sites 90% of the time) gets tedious. * is this possible... even with prada's constantly changing lines?  thoughts anyone?*




The mere thought of trying to keep up with that made my brain explode. :girlwhack:


----------



## morejunkny

sbelle said:


> I haven't seen that before and it seems very weird to me (as I read your post the voice in my head was saying "danger, Will Robinson, danger!") I do not consider myself an authority though, so let's see what others say.


 
I thought it was very strange, I even looked in the inside pocket for a "Made In ____" tag like my Miu Miu bags have. There was the tag with the numbers on it, but no made in tag. For $700, and knowing I can drive an hour and get an authentic one at the outlet for less, I passed. I still think it is very strange...


----------



## josia

hey girls! i don't know where to put this post because there's no thread for problems about Prada. i have a problem with my black Prada Saffiano wallet. i bought it from the Prada store here in my country, so I'm very sure that it's authentic. i have it in gold hardware.  the gold hardware is now fading! a portion of the "R" in the logo is now silver! part of the zipper is also silver already. what do i do?? HELP


----------



## marose28

prada psycho said:


> the mere thought of trying to keep up with that made my brain explode. :girlwhack:



lol


----------



## marose28

josia said:


> hey girls! i don't know where to put this post because there's no thread for problems about Prada. i have a problem with my black Prada Saffiano wallet. i bought it from the Prada store here in my country, so I'm very sure that it's authentic. i have it in gold hardware.  the gold hardware is now fading! a portion of the "R" in the logo is now silver! part of the zipper is also silver already. what do i do?? HELP



Oh no... I'm not sure what you can do.  Have you tried calling the boutique? Hopefully someone here can give you better advice.  Good luck.


----------



## josia

marose28 said:


> Oh no... I'm not sure what you can do.  Have you tried calling the boutique? Hopefully someone here can give you better advice.  Good luck.



I went to the boutique yesterday. They asked for the receipt, since i didn't bring it, i only brought the authenticity card (i thoughtbthat would already suffice). they really didn't help me.


----------



## missfiggy

Is everyone ok???  I've been hearing about the terrible storm that crossed the US in the last few days, and the huge cyclone that ravaged the north east of Australia, and my heart goes out to you all.  Please let us all know here as soon as you can, that things are ok.


----------



## bisbee

I think I'm going to take the plunge and order the new Prada flip flops - I have the old ones, and absolutely love them...I like the new ones too!

What do you think?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0199cat5890735cat000011cat14860748cat34470735


----------



## tulip618

You look great PP!! 

I have been back from my italy/ S. of france trip for a long long time....... Here are some pics I would like to share with you all!







In front of Prada at Cannes


----------



## tulip618

DH and I got some shoes!!! 






My first pair oxford in cipria vernice and !DH's PRADA in dark indigo! 





The heel is crystalized!!! ~~~Bling~~~ and notice DH's pair of has this awesome dark indigo shade which is so beautiful!! 





And this is the pair I dream of every night but I couldn't find it in my size..........


----------



## Longchamp

Hi *Tulip*.  Nice to see you around.  Love your pix, love the shoes and the macaroons.  Looks like you guys had fun!!


----------



## Longchamp

bisbee said:


> I think I'm going to take the plunge and order the new Prada flip flops - I have the old ones, and absolutely love them...I like the new ones too!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0199cat5890735cat000011cat14860748cat34470735


 

Cute but I think the old ones are more substantial.


----------



## bisbee

Longchamp said:


> Cute but I think the old ones are more substantial.



True...maybe I'll check them out in person first!


----------



## sbelle

tulip618 said:


> I have been back from my italy/ S. of france trip for a long long time....... Here are some pics I would like to share with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of Prada at Cannes




Great pictures!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sbelle

I haven't bought any Prada in awhile -- nothing has seemed to capture my attention.  Last week though I did find a little something that I had to have.  I'm not sure exactly how I'll use it, but I am sure it will be used!

















The male SA who showed it to me said it would make a great cosmetic case.  I told him he didn't know anything about cosmetics  .  It has a zipper pouch in the middle and space on either side of the pouch that would be perfect for phone, ipod, keys, receipts.  It is not long enough for a pair of glasses though.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> I haven't bought any Prada in awhile -- nothing has seemed to capture my attention.  Last week though I did find a little something that I had to have.  I'm not sure exactly how I'll use it, but I am sure it will be used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The male SA who showed it to me said it would make a great cosmetic case.  I told him he didn't know anything about cosmetics  .  It has a zipper pouch in the middle and space on either side of the pouch that would be perfect for phone, ipod, keys, receipts.  It is not long enough for a pair of glasses though.



That's cute!  How much and where?


----------



## sbelle

^Got it at the Prada boutique in Bloomingdales NYC.  $295


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbelle said:


> ^Got it at the Prada boutique in Bloomingdales NYC.  *$295*




Yikes! Not THAT cute! 

I'll pass.


----------



## Longchamp

I  really like it *sbelle* have never seen the style before.    Is the snap hard to close?


----------



## Beach Bum

Bisbee...
I got TWO pairs of the new flip flops and wore them in Mexico this week.i have bleeding blisters from them..ugh.Last years ones were WAY better.The rubber on these rubs against your feet till they blister..no padding.


----------



## bisbee

Beach Bum said:


> Bisbee...
> I got TWO pairs of the new flip flops and wore them in Mexico this week.i have bleeding blisters from them..ugh.Last years ones were WAY better.The rubber on these rubs against your feet till they blister..no padding.


 
Wow - thanks BB! I'll pass based on your experience - my old ones are still useable, just a tiny bit worn looking. I'll keep my eyes open for a new pair of something. Actually, for the amount of time I wore the old ones, they are in remarkable shape!


----------



## Prada Psycho

bisbee said:


> I think I'm going to take the plunge and order the new Prada flip flops - I have the old ones, and absolutely love them...I like the new ones too!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0199cat5890735cat000011cat14860748cat34470735





Beach Bum said:


> Bisbee...
> I got TWO pairs of the new flip flops and wore them in Mexico this  week.i have bleeding blisters from them..ugh.Last years ones were WAY  better.The rubber on these rubs against your feet till they blister..no  padding.





bisbee said:


> Wow - thanks BB! I'll pass based on your  experience - my old ones are still useable, just a tiny bit worn  looking. I'll keep my eyes open for a new pair of something. Actually,  for the amount of time I wore the old ones, they are in remarkable  shape!




Cute, but I just can't wrap my head around paying $230 for a pair of _flip-flops_ just because they are made by Prada (and this is coming from The Prada Psycho). :true:

@BB: I can't say any of my Prada shoes/sandals have ever been comfortable. Even my red "bowling" shoes that I dearly love.


----------



## bisbee

Prada Psycho said:


> Cute, but I just can't wrap my head around paying $230 for a pair of _flip-flops_ just because they are made by Prada (and this is coming from The Prada Psycho). :true:
> 
> @BB: I can't say any of my Prada shoes/sandals have ever been comfortable. Even my red "bowling" shoes that I dearly love.



I'm certainly not a Prada shoe expert, but I have to say that my flip flops and a pair of Prada ballet flats are some of the most comfy shoes I have!


----------



## Beach Bum

^I have a flip flop illness...I confess...LOL!


----------



## Prada Psycho

bisbee said:


> I'm certainly not a Prada shoe expert, but I have to say that my flip flops and a pair of Prada ballet flats are some of the most comfy shoes I have!




I live my life in Cole Haan Air Nike flats and Ryka walking shoes, so my perception of comfort is admittedly a bit slanted.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I  really like it *sbelle* have never seen the style before.    Is the snap hard to close?





It is magnetic so not hard to close at all.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Prada forum has been quite quiet lately. I visited chanel forum and everyone is so so active and discussive!!! where are all the prada lovers?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Seedlessplum said:


> Prada forum has been quite quiet lately. I visited chanel forum and everyone is so so active and discussive!!! *where are all the prada lovers?*




Not loving Prada much these days.


----------



## EMMY

^ Me NEITHER!!!!!!!!!!   So disappointing too.....I've been stalking Chanel, Balenciaga & LV forums lately....not moving on..just distracting myself until whoever is designing these bags gets it right...!!!!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

EMMY said:


> ^ Me NEITHER!!!!!!!!!! So disappointing too.....I've been stalking Chanel, Balenciaga & LV forums lately....not moving on..just distracting myself until whoever is designing these bags gets it right...!!!!!!


 
Emmy! High 5!
I 'migrated' to chanel recently and bought 2 chanel purses in a month!


----------



## EMMY

^ What choice do we have? SO glad I have the PRadas I have....!!! LOVE them....the new ones? ack ack and double ack!!!!!


----------



## jcoop

^I agree...Prada is doing nothing, absolutely nothing, that appeals to me.  Oh well, I suppose there are other bags to choose from!  

I'm like *sbelle*....waiting for spring!  Come on spring!


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Not loving Prada much these days.


 


EMMY said:


> ^ Me NEITHER!!!!!!!!!! So disappointing too.....I've been stalking Chanel, Balenciaga & LV forums lately....not moving on..just distracting myself until whoever is designing these bags gets it right...!!!!!!


 


jcoop said:


> ^I agree...Prada is doing nothing, absolutely nothing, that appeals to me. Oh well, I suppose there are other bags to choose from!
> 
> I'm like *sbelle*....waiting for spring! Come on spring!


 
SOOOOOOOO TRUE!!!!!!

Although I still love the vitello shine bags (purely for their looks).  But bring on spring, when it will be autumn where I am (fwiw), and a bit of cooler weather would be nice.


----------



## EMMY

I know..SPRING?! We are getting more snow today.....and the ten day forecast is still cold...waaaahhhhh it will take forever for all of this to melt....I sooooo want to be in my yard!!!!


----------



## sbelle

^We got hit with it too, *Emmy*!  I am so tired of cold and snow.


----------



## shouse

Hey, guys. I was wondering if you could help me decide if I should keep these Prada shades or not. I got them from sacks, and the guy told me they're uni-sex. I think they look good, but they seem to have a little bit of a feminine quality. I'm not gay (nothing aginst that), so I would kind of feel weird wearing chick's shades. Thanks!
Here's some pics of what they look like on me. (sorry for quality; took them on my Macbook. It's been raining so my hair is wet x.x)


----------



## Prada Psycho

shouse said:


> Hey, guys. I was wondering if you could help me decide if I should keep these Prada shades or not. I got them from sacks, and the guy told me they're uni-sex. I think they look good, but they seem to have a little bit of a feminine quality. I'm not gay (nothing aginst that), so I would kind of feel weird wearing chick's shades. Thanks!
> Here's some pics of what they look like on me. (sorry for quality; took them on my Macbook. It's been raining so my hair is wet x.x)




No matter whether they are intended for men or for women, I just don't like that shape on your face.  Too overpowering.

Say, do you have any other sunnies you could model (for comparison purposes)?


----------



## shouse

Prada Psycho said:


> No matter whether they are intended for men or for women, I just don't like that shape on your face.  Too overpowering.
> 
> Say, do you have any other sunnies you could model (for comparison purposes)?



Sorry, no. Someone broke out the window in my car and stole my Louis vuitton millionaires; I bought these as a replacement since I can't really afford another pair of LV's right now. I do agree with them looking a little overpowering, I think the picture makes it more so though; It's a poor quality web cam.

I'll try to borrow some shades from one my friends and post them later. I think they all have Ray-Ban (which I hate lol).


----------



## hsensi

I agree. What about some aviators?


----------



## shouse

hsensi said:


> I agree. What about some aviators?


Could you link some Prada shade you think might look better? I appreciate it!


----------



## Prada Psycho

shouse said:


> Could you link some Prada shade you think might look better? I appreciate it!




I think these would fit your face much better:









http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-s...kingCode=0F84EA56-6C83-DE11-B712-001422107090

Nordies has several other Prada styles for men, too.  These aviators are another good option. Most guys look hot in aviators. 








http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-o...s/3025107?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=432

Here's the listing for all the Prada sunnies that Nordies has online for men.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=men's+prada+sunglasses&origin=keywordsearch


----------



## shouse

Prada Psycho said:


> I think these would fit your face much better:
> 
> 
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/9/_5790329.jpg
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-s...kingCode=0F84EA56-6C83-DE11-B712-001422107090
> 
> Nordies has several other Prada styles for men, too.  These aviators are another good option. Most guys look hot in aviators.
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/10/_5790330.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-o...s/3025107?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=432
> 
> Here's the listing for all the Prada sunnies that Nordies has online for men.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=men's+prada+sunglasses&origin=keywordsearch



Wow those look really good. Thanks a lot. Now I just have to figure out which ones I like better lol.


----------



## Prada Psycho

shouse said:


> Wow those look really good. Thanks a lot. Now I just have to figure out which ones I like better lol.



You're very welcome! Post a pic when you decide so we can have a look.


----------



## MidNiteSun

hi ladies - does anyone here have gaufre in ice degrade or brown degrade (sfumato)?  do they hold up well?  any cracking, pealing or fading?  i want to get one but hate to pay over $1k & it doesn't last.  tia


----------



## missfiggy

MidNiteSun said:


> hi ladies - does anyone here have gaufre in ice degrade or brown degrade (sfumato)? do they hold up well? any cracking, pealing or fading? i want to get one but hate to pay over $1k & it doesn't last. tia


 
Maybe you should read this thread:


http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/nappa-gaufre-sfumato-peeling-after-3-days-use-646740.html


----------



## MidNiteSun

^^thanks.  i did but was just wondering if it was just that one bag.  i really love the ice degrade but didn't get it last time due to that thread.  now they're getting more in & im thinking about it again.  joanna said that was her 1st time hearing that.


----------



## vastare

Can someone tell me if i can pretreat my Saffiano leather bag with miracle sheild from Lovinmybags? I have treated the weather proof shield on my other Coach, Marc Jacobs and even on my Chanel Caviar but never on Saffiano leather. anyone has any experience please share....Thanks in Advance!


----------



## EMMY

I don't think you need too...that stuff wears like iron.....I have a saffiano wallet that is about 3 years old...I use it ALL the time....every once in a wile I'll wipe it down with a damp cloth and put some leather moisturizer on it....still looks BN..no kidding...

We got 18 inches of snow overnite......NIGHTMARE driving to work...we will be on the boat and we will still have ice banks in our yard...you watch...I have had it winter...and that is ME talking lol...winter normally doesn't bother me at ll...now I've $&#*$!!@ had it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ...just wanted to rant...


----------



## Aprilmay

Wow Emmy so much snow - we heard its to get real cold here again towards the end of the week - I'm really sick of the cold weather now. Roll on the summer and I move to PP country I've had enough


----------



## Prada Psycho

Aprilmay said:


> Wow Emmy so much snow - we heard its to get real cold here again towards the end of the week - I'm really sick of the cold weather now. *Roll on the summer and I move to PP country* I've had enough


----------



## tinkerbag

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows is Prada ever made wallets with a metal zipper inside?  I've only ever seen leather-covered zips but I came across one on ebay with a metal zipper (gold hardware) inside.  

thanks.


----------



## EMMY

^ Do you have a pic? Are you talking about a long wallet? I'll have to check mine when I get home..I can't remember lol!!!! ...which means it's time to drag it out and use it!!


----------



## tinkerbag

Hi Emmy, yes, it's a long wallet. I dont have a pic, only the ebay listing.  I hope this is the right forum for this query.  I've made an offer to the seller, and then I noticed the zipper! 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150576077419


----------



## kateprincess

hi, i'm eyeing prada antic cervo shopper tote. is it a heavy bag? thanks


----------



## ryrybaby12

MidNiteSun said:


> ^^thanks.  i did but was just wondering if it was just that one bag.  i really love the ice degrade but didn't get it last time due to that thread.  now they're getting more in & im thinking about it again.  joanna said that was her 1st time hearing that.


I have the ice degrade and it is in amazing shape, and wears like iron.  I have been down the Antik route, and I can saw that this Gaufre wear very well....HTH.


----------



## MidNiteSun

ryrybaby12 said:


> I have the ice degrade and it is in amazing shape, and wears like iron.  I have been down the Antik route, and I can saw that this Gaufre wear very well....HTH.



thanks.  i wanted one so bag but heard bad things about it so didn't get it.  maybe joanna still has 1.


----------



## nd7

I'm new here so I can't create a new thread so I figured this was probably the best place to post my question. Anyway, I'm trying to find this bag http://www.styletalks.net/get-ready-for-spring-part-5-handbags/793/#comments

It's the second bag, the turquoise woven handbag.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dbfree

Does anyone know which Prada exotic skin is the most expensive? Crocodile, Lizard, Ostrich, Python (snakeskin), etc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dragonfire

Hi 

Anybody know which season is this bag and how much is it in Euro or SGD?

http://www.fairly.co.kr/shopping/detail.asp?num=127820

Thanks


----------



## gmel

Question:

Is there a thread for RTW?  The clothes this season are 'amazing'!!


----------



## MsRed

_Just wanted to say that I have ALWAYS loved Prada bags...I have a few older bags from 2002 and earlier..._


----------



## PriscillaW

I was just going to ask if anyone has bought from Prada.com
I did and I was wondering if you are supposed to get an email about shipment details. I got an order confirmation, just not one about it being shipped yet.


----------



## EMMY

^ I haven't but keep us posted.....they have a pair of gloves I want but they aren't 'out' yet..plus I have big hands and need a large size..I keep stalking hoping they will have them...the info u post here will be helpful to all of us!!  ....and don't forget to post your loot when u get it!!!


----------



## PriscillaW

EMMY said:


> ^ I haven't but keep us posted.....they have a pair of gloves I want but they aren't 'out' yet..plus I have big hands and need a large size..I keep stalking hoping they will have them...the info u post here will be helpful to all of us!!  ....and don't forget to post your loot when u get it!!!



I will certainly do that! The bag didn't say it was a pre order, so hopefully it will be here soon  I will post if they send me an email about the shipping status.


----------



## PriscillaW

update- after quite a few days I never got an email so I called and they said they had not shipped it yet and needed some info from me to verify. I checked my bank account and they put the money back in! What in the world! I just said forget it after waiting THAT long and I had to call. I have never had any problems ordering online until now.


----------



## PriscillaW

oh nevermind LOL it worked out in the end!   I should be getting my clutch next week.


----------



## sbelle

^glad it worked out!


----------



## christita

I'm back to the forum. It's been such a long time. So happy there is a Prada forum!


----------



## nunumgl

I looked for an appropriate thread, but didn't find one. Sorry if this is the wrong place.

Found this at my local STA today.


----------



## sbelle

*Emmy*. --I'm in Syracuse today  -- Dd has a competition here !!


----------



## missfiggy

I need a hug.   My DD goes to Europe (it's a 24 hour flight from here) for 5 weeks tomorrow and I can't be there to say farewell because I run a company office and I'm flying solo there for the rest of the week.  She's not stresssed about it because she'll be saying goodbye at the door and will spend the next 3 hours locked up in immigration where I couldn't see her anyway.  But I've majorly stuffed up on her return dates. I promised to pick her up from the airport when she comes back and now I find I'll be 2,000 miles away on the other side of the country.  I feel so rotten.  I'm a lousy mother etc....  She's travelling alone (she's 27 and fiercely independent) but I can't even be there when she comes home!!!!  Someone please...help assuage my guilt!!!!!


----------



## EMMY

sbelle said:


> *Emmy*. --I'm in Syracuse today -- Dd has a competition here !!


 

^ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just ventured in here....totally missed your post!!! We were in the bay anyways...it was a gorgeous weekend and we got the boat washed and waxed...we worked like dogs...but loved every minute of it!

How did the competition go?

I miss everyone here but I can't stand the Prada bags lately and don't stalk this thread like I used to...I still come in all the time but there's not too much going on is there? Hope everyone is doing well....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

EMMY said:


> ^ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just ventured in here....totally missed your post!!! We were in the bay anyways...it was a gorgeous weekend and we got the boat washed and waxed...we worked like dogs...but loved every minute of it!
> 
> How did the competition go?
> 
> I miss everyone here but I can't stand the Prada bags lately and don't stalk this thread like I used to...I still come in all the time but there's not too much going on is there? Hope everyone is doing well....!!!!!!!!!!



I knew that you were probably on your boat!  We were stuck at the state fairgrounds all day so it would have hard to see you anyway.  One good thing--we were able to stop at Dinosaur Barbecue on our way home.  

Dd did well at the competition but we were there for almost 7 hours!!

I'm not here much either these days-- nothing in Prada is wowing me right now.


----------



## EMMY

*Sbelle* Everyone that comes here always stops at Dinosaur!!! They do have great food but I am over it..lol I live here so the novelty wears off...plus admittedly I am not a huge fan of BBQ..but yes..it IS good! 7 hours at the Fairgrounds? ugh....you are a great Mom!!!!


----------



## penchauv

My sweet husband surprised me with the black deerskin Prada BR4387
I have 10 days to exchange it if I want a different one.  I was thinking maybe
the hobo style tote BR4686, but not sure.  Plus it is alot less $$    I tried to copy
pics of each of these styles but my computer isn't cooperating.  Any thoughts on
either of these bags?


----------



## EMMY

I can't exactly picture these bags.....I'm pretty sure I know which ones you are talking about..Which one looks better on you...suits your needs more?


----------



## Prada Psycho

*I don't need no stinkin' handbags. I've smelled gun powder for the first time today!  *







*Channeling my inner Annie Oakley!



Check this out! Did this with a Ruger (an automatic handgun-photo is shooting a revolver). First time out. I so wanted to be able to do this, but I figured I wouldn't even hit a target the first time, much less pull this off.   
Even impressed our range instructor.*


----------



## Prada Psycho

*In light of my authentication life, maybe I should title this pic: 
*







*TAKE THAT YOU MUTHAFAKERS!* :lolots:


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> *In light of my authentication life, maybe I should title this pic: *
> 
> 
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225849_1724847806979_1411898213_31484040_6005514_n.jpg
> 
> *TAKE THAT YOU MUTHAFAKERS!* :lolots:


 
  LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!  You are one scary girl with that weapon!!!!


----------



## jcoop

Love, it *PP*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehy210

hey guys! i don't know too much about prada. i need a new wallet and was considering the LV insolite(or eugenie) with a classic caviar leather Chanel wallet. But then, I was on the prada website and I LOVE LOVE LOVEEEE the beautiful colors! I would get a saffiano leather wallet. I was wondering if anyone has had a wallet from atleast two of the three designers and tell me how they held up! I know the LV wallets will last FOREVER- so durable. How are prada wallets compared to LV or chanel wallets? Thanks!


----------



## icetongs

Hello! 

where can i get the price list for prada  products? 
Tia


----------



## EMMY

icetongs said:


> Hello!
> 
> where can i get the price list for prada products?
> Tia


 
^ I have no idea...maybe another member will come along soon..have you tried going to a boutique...do they have a book you could look at?


----------



## EMMY

Prada Psycho said:


> *In light of my authentication life, maybe I should title this pic: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKE THAT YOU MUTHAFAKERS!* :lolots:


 
PP you are cracking me up!!!!! Yes...I agree w/ the gunpowder...something about it and suddenly you feel like the terminator..I used to target shoot w/ my e husvband...YYYEEEAARRRSSSSS agoooooooo.....but...totally remember the adrenaline rush..lol...


----------



## Prada Psycho

EMMY said:


> PP you are cracking me up!!!!! Yes...I agree w/ the gunpowder...something about it and suddenly you feel like the terminator..I used to target shoot w/ my e husvband...YYYEEEAARRRSSSSS agoooooooo.....but...totally remember the adrenaline rush..lol...



DH and I are going back to the firing range this evening.  We're trying to get in as much range time as possible before my carpal tunnel surgery on the 27th.   Yes, I'm hooked!


----------



## Design4me

Hi! I need to sell a brand new Nappa Gaufre at a lower price than retail in Singapore. Can I confirm that we are not allowed to sell our bags in this forum?  If so, does anyone know of a good Singapore online website that I can use to sell my bag?

Thanks for any information you can help me with.


----------



## missysunshine

Design4me said:


> Hi! I need to sell a brand new Nappa Gaufre at a lower price than retail in Singapore. Can I confirm that we are not allowed to sell our bags in this forum?  If so, does anyone know of a good Singapore online website that I can use to sell my bag?
> 
> Thanks for any information you can help me with.



i believed buying and selling is not allowed in tpf. You can try deluxemall.com for sg. I dont even know if i can post this. =x 

Anyways does anyone know how much is the VAT refund for Prada in Paris and Rome after all the handling charges and all? Thank u!


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm usually not posting in the Prada forum but I just saw this article and thought it might be interesting.

Prada to raise $2.6bn in HK IPO


----------



## prizee

Just wanna share an info about special order.

I have been lurking around in this forum after seeing *Couture_CL*'s reveals of the bluette and papaya BN1802. I decided I want either one of these colors but in BN1786. 

So I went to the Prada store in SOHO, NY today to take a look. And asked about special order a color. They told me the factory in Italy will be closed for a month. For vacation. So if we place a special order during this time, we would receive the bag in NOVEMBER! (Normally the wait time is 6-8 weeks) And it will be 15% more than the retail price. 

I guess I'll try finding these colors from other stores instead. Too long a wait and too much extra $$$ (especially with the NYS tax).


----------



## Vivian228

Hey prada lovers...

I'm in love with prada and have a great lead on a great bag on craigslist but have a question for you all.  I saw up close detailed pics of everything standard including upclose shots of the little white tag sewn into the inner pocket as well as lampo etched zippers. Do fakes come with these particular details included nowadays????? I was thinking and hoping seeing these two particular pics of tag and zipper company would lead me to a real bag!

Thanks!
Vivian


----------



## EMMY

Not sure about this....maybe you could post in the "Authenticate this Prada" thread and you would get some good feedback..(?) Definitely have something verified here before you buy....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siman

oh hey!!! anybody know , bag that's in nylon can de color stain be removed ?

i'll post pictures up! can u guy help me with it.thanks so much!!

this is de url of the bag pictures  can anyone help me with it?


----------



## siman

sorry is url not pic 
url is this


http://s978.photobucket.com/albums/ae261/Mafia00/Prada/


----------



## Prada Psycho

siman said:


> sorry is url not pic
> url is this
> 
> 
> http://s978.photobucket.com/albums/ae261/Mafia00/Prada/



That one looks pretty far gone to me.  Lovin' My Bags might be able to help you, but given that nylon Pradas are fairly inexpensive (at least on the secondary market) it may be cost prohibitive.


----------



## erikasan79

anyone knows where can i buy pass years prada tricks bear charms?


----------



## Ana Noonsh

Hello Prada ppl :greengrin:

I need your help 

Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )

Any suggestion? <<< Does not nessassery have to be Prada


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ana Noonsh said:


> Hello Prada ppl :greengrin:
> 
> I need your help
> 
> Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )
> 
> Any suggestion? <<< Does not nessassery have to be Prada



Don't waste that kind of money on Prada.  Go for something worth that kind of investment: _*Hermes*_.  Lots of variety, a lifetime warranty, beautifully made, and no sneaky "Made in China"  or "pleather" like Prada has been pulling the past few years. 

What style bag are you looking for?  I can give you names of Hermes styles depending on what you want if you aren't familiar with their bags.


----------



## Viaggiare

You can really only get an entry level Hermes in that price range and they really look cheap - no lining or structure at all.   Double your budget if you want to pretend you have money to burn.  Triple your budget if you do have money to burn.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Viaggiare said:


> You can really only get an entry level Hermes in that price range and they really look cheap - no lining or structure at all.   Double your budget if you want to pretend you have money to burn.  Triple your budget if you do have money to burn.


----------



## Longchamp

You could a well made, lovely Bottega Veneta for around 2200


----------



## buymorebags

hihi... can share if anyone has experience buying Prada from Sweden please. will there be tax rebates, and how many %? many thanks!


----------



## sasy lim

Hi Ladies! What is better when it comes to durability, style and at the same time being light-weight? Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sasy lim said:


> Hi Ladies! What is better when it comes to durability, style and at the same time being light-weight? Thanks!



Prada's nylon is THE best for lightweight and durability. I have three of them and have beaten them to death. They all still look new.


----------



## luvprada

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/default.aspx

http://www.realdealcollection.com/index.sc.htm

Both have Hermes - pre-owned.  I've dealt with both and they are excellent to deal with.


----------



## Ana Noonsh

Prada Psycho said:


> Don't waste that kind of money on Prada.  Go for something worth that kind of investment: _*Hermes*_.  Lots of variety, a lifetime warranty, beautifully made, and no sneaky "Made in China"  or "pleather" like Prada has been pulling the past few years.
> 
> What style bag are you looking for?  I can give you names of Hermes styles depending on what you want if you aren't familiar with their bags.


I guess u r right !

I would really appreciate it if u can help me with choosing the bag 

Am looking for any great style smthin great for work XD


----------



## dion8et

hi all, is joanna's price in hawaii boutique exactly same as the US e-store prices in prada.com?


----------



## erikasan79

i just got a bag from a fren as a gift.
can i bring the bag to Prada stores to proof authenticity??
wil i be caught or penalised if the bag is fake?


----------



## missfiggy

erikasan79 said:


> i just got a bag from a fren as a gift.
> can i bring the bag to Prada stores to proof authenticity??
> wil i be caught or penalised if the bag is fake?


 
Prada stores do not authenticate and you run a very real risk that the bag will be confiscated if it is found to be fake.

Post some pics of it in the Authenticate this Prada thread and we'll see if we can help you.


----------



## erikasan79

missfiggy said:


> Prada stores do not authenticate and you run a very real risk that the bag will be confiscated if it is found to be fake.
> 
> Post some pics of it in the Authenticate this Prada thread and we'll see if we can help you.


just post the pics in the Authenticate this Prada thread .
tks.


----------



## evacpan

http://backend.ap.prada.com/buy-onl...ges/products/details/BN1954_ASK_F0002-D_1.jpg

I'm looking for this Prada handbag (Prada BN1954).
Has anyone seen it in the store or outlet?  If so, how much?  Online price is about $1650, but I'm curious if this one ever goes on sale.
Thanks!


----------



## twboi

just bought a suede prada flats but the string in undone.. can i take it back to get it fixed? didnt buy it at the boutique tho'


----------



## jhom

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this forum, but does anyone know where I can get the Prada Gauffre Clutch? I'm looking for either the black or the gray one, and it looks like it's not available at prada.com anymore for the US. Thanks!


----------



## ipekkeles

Can anyone help me with the name/model of this bag please?


----------



## erikasan79

hi,

just wana verfity if its true that they have a new prada outlet in US?
coz i have a seller selling very cheap prada products and they told me the stock is from US prada outlet.

does anyone know if itz true?


----------



## erikasan79

it looks like BN1786 to me

http://store.prada.com/en/FR/woman/handbags/top-handles/BN1786_NZV_F0491


----------



## erikasan79

@ipekkeles

it look like bn1786 to me

http://store.prada.com/en/FR/woman/handbags/top-handles/BN1786_NZV_F0491


----------



## cathy evans

Hi! Hope you guys can help me with some of my queries

1.) Can you please help me identify the year and season for the following Prada bags below:

* BN1792 QR1 F0002
* BR4259 UWC F0002
* BN1788 QR1 F0002
* BN1789 QRD F0314
* BN1336 QRD F0314

2.) Are the bags above already available at Space? If not, when do you think or expect it to become available at Space? I don't want to purchase a bag at full 100% price when a month from now you can get it at 50% off or more. 

3.) Is it possible to see bags at Prada's current website (e-store) available at Space?


Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

erikasan79 said:


> hi,
> 
> just wana verfity if its true that they have a* new prada outlet in US*?
> coz i have a *seller selling very cheap prada* products and they told me the stock is from US prada outlet.
> 
> does anyone know if itz true?


 
Name of the outlet please???  Name of the seller also????


----------



## poopsie

There is a prada Space outlet in Cabazon SoCal..........but i don't think that is what the seller is referring to.


----------



## missfiggy

cathy evans said:


> Hi! Hope you guys can help me with some of my queries
> 
> 1.) Can you please help me identify the year and season for the following Prada bags below:
> 
> * BN1792 QR1 F0002
> * BR4259 UWC F0002
> * BN1788 QR1 F0002
> * BN1789 QRD F0314
> * BN1336 QRD F0314
> 
> 2.) Are the bags above already available at Space? If not, when do you think or expect it to become available at Space? I don't want to purchase a bag at full 100% price when a month from now you can get it at 50% off or more.
> 
> 3.) Is it possible to see bags at Prada's current website (e-store) available at Space?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
I very much doubt that you'll see any of the above at Space, ever.

It's not possible to see Space's range on the Prada website or at the e-store.

Be aware - that many items at Space are made in China specifically for the outlet.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> I very much doubt that you'll see any of the above at Space, ever.
> 
> It's not possible to see Space's range on the Prada website or at the e-store.
> 
> *Be aware - that many items at Space are made in China specifically for the outlet.*





I don't live all that far from there but once I learned that I cancelled any plans for a visit


----------



## erikasan79

did u guys see the new collection of prada tricks bears??
oh my they are so cute...

does anyone knows when will they be avaliable for sale?
i am so scared that i will miss them....
i have 12 of them to collect...


----------



## ValentineW

Hello Prada Regulars =),

I have somewhat of a stupid question to ask... It probably won't even have a clear answer, but I figured if anyone could shed some light onto it for me, it'd be the wonderful ladies on here. (Asking SAs at my local boutique can be a hit and miss...and many of you know so much more than they do anyway!). 

Here it goes: do you guys have any idea how long a style might stay in the collection/be available for purchase for? I have a very specific purse in mind (BN1777), but I have a rule for myself that I will space out my purse purchases, regardless of my financial capability/situation (because otherwise it could really get out of hand haha). Sooooo...I'm not letting myself buy it yet, but I'm really worried I'd miss the boat if I wait too long. I know it's really hard to say for these things and it can differ from style to style, so any ideas/general guidelines are welcome and appreciated.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## alicia10m

Hey ladies, can someone tell me about this bag?
I just bought it... 
My friend bought it offline off of Bluefly.com 2 years ago for $1000 and sold it to me for $200 Just wondering if you know what make this is, etc.
Thankyou  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=268328123210332&set=o.112726542141955&type=1&theater


----------



## ccfun

missfiggy said:


> I very much doubt that you'll see any of the above at Space, ever.
> 
> It's not possible to see Space's range on the Prada website or at the e-store.
> 
> Be aware - that many items at Space are made in China specifically for the outlet.



That must be it...I saw a bag over there which was never sold online at the E-store (the style is there, but not the material and color)


----------



## vastare

Did anyone get the new Prada "galleria" lookbook? It has amazing 2011 saffiano totes, sizes, colors also the crocodile and ostrich leathers. Please let me know if you have any questions of whats available.


----------



## milodrinker

I'm dying for a saffiano tote in orange. I know Prada came out with 'papaya' previously. Is there any chance they will do this colour again? Otherwise where can I find one now?


----------



## milodrinker

milodrinker said:
			
		

> I'm dying for a saffiano tote in orange. I know Prada came out with 'papaya' previously. Is there any chance they will do this colour again? Otherwise where can I find one now?



Ok! I just saw the papaya tote I want on the Prada website but it says available soon! Anyone has any idea when???


----------



## Stephanie***

Hi Prada-addicts!

How's this style called and how much does it cost?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Stephanie*** said:


> Hi Prada-addicts!
> 
> How's this style called and how much does it cost?



Two cents would be too much: it's fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Two cents would be too much: it's fake.


 

  Well said - couldn't have done it better myself!!!!


----------



## doodle10

Hi!

I'm looking for a Prada shopping tote BR4217 in Tan- I know it's been sold out for years and all I see online are replicas. This is what it looks like (and the only website that seems to have it but I'm not convinced it's a legitimate site!)

http://www.topdesignerhandbags.net/40040.html

Will anyone be able to help me? I really really would like to own this bag! I feel like I've come to the right place for an assist


----------



## missfiggy

doodle10 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking for a Prada shopping tote BR4217 in Tan- I know it's been sold out for years and all I see online are replicas. This is what it looks like (*and the only website that seems to have it but I'm not convinced it's a legitimate site!)*
> 
> http://www.topdesignerhandbags.net/40040.html
> 
> Will anyone be able to help me? I really really would like to own this bag! I feel like I've come to the right place for an assist


 
You are *SO RIGHT *about that site - all fakes and knock offs.  No matter what their spiel says, they're selling fakes.


----------



## Stephanie***

Prada Psycho said:


> Two cents would be too much: it's fake.



But what's the style? A friend of mine wants to buy it at a Prada boutique. So if it's fake, does this style even exists?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Stephanie*** said:


> But what's the style? A friend of mine wants to buy it at a Prada boutique. So if it's fake, does this style even exists?




It was a real Prada style....around 5 years ago, so no, you can't find them in a boutique.


----------



## sobemomma

anyone have a favorite SA in Saks want to get the saffiano lux tote


----------



## Marshmallow11

Hello everyone, I just saw a mini saffiano bag in baby pink color, which is very adorable. Unlike the previous ones, this year it comes w/ strap instead of chain. The price is CAD 680+tax, which is 13%. I'm not quite sure if I should get one since the size is very small and you can just put cellphone and cards inside. Plus, it seems that this is only a summer bag (if you wear it w/ jacket, it will make you look HUGE!).

http://www.butterboom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Prada_mini-bag-butterboom.jpg

I'm really not sure if I should get it or not. In my opinion, it is super cute and the color is fabulous. But on the other hand, I have many small bags already (a pink burberry messenger bag, a hot pink WOC, a blue tory burch).

Please, any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## navarron35

Hey y'all,

Does anyone know when the Prada boutique at the San Marcos outlets will be opening? Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## JCB1

Help!!! I just got the 2011 fall/winter Vitello shine boots in clay. This is also known as argilla. 
Now.... The problem is a handbag to somewhat match. 
I found that the Cervo in argilla matches. But since it is the deer skin, it just looks "wrong" withe the Vitello shine.  So now I am hunting high and low for a bag Vitello in something that will match. 
The only bag I have found is online in Vitello shine "fumo" ..... I cant be sure if these colors will work together. Very hard to tell from online pictures!! Does anyone know if these two will match??
Is there a prada color reference guide somewhere??


----------



## gottabagit

JCB1 said:


> Help!!! I just got the 2011 fall/winter Vitello shine boots in clay. This is also known as argilla.
> Now.... The problem is a handbag to somewhat match.
> I found that the Cervo in argilla matches. But since it is the deer skin, it just looks "wrong" withe the Vitello shine.  So now I am hunting high and low for a bag Vitello in something that will match.
> The only bag I have found is online in Vitello shine "fumo" ..... I cant be sure if these colors will work together. Very hard to tell from online pictures!! Does anyone know if these two will match??
> Is there a prada color reference guide somewhere??



Do they really have to be sn exact match? I think it looks cute when things aren't to matchy matchy.


----------



## shosho811

http://www.fashionphile.com/PRADA-Cervo-Lux-Fairy-Fairies-Bag-LTD-ED-19322

fairy bag at a great price...


----------



## Marshmallow11

the fairy bag is adorable.


----------



## AM_99

Dear All, 

Has anyone seen the Mission Impossible 4 movie? If so, did you see the Prada bag carried by the assassin Sabine Moreau played by Lea Seydoux? I think its gorgeous but I don't know which model it is? Please help me!


----------



## raq30

hi there.. has anybody seen the burgundy nylon gaufre/ruched design? im looking for a tote style. Thanks a lot.


----------



## nami747

raq30 said:


> hi there.. has anybody seen the burgundy nylon gaufre/ruched design? im looking for a tote style. Thanks a lot.


I think I saw one posted on eBay recently.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Pr...WH_Handbags&hash=item416122f407#ht_499wt_1412

btw - I have no affiliation with this auction and you may want to get it authenticated before you bid.  HTH


----------



## minuet

Prada Psycho said:


> Two cents would be too much: it's fake.



wow how do u know it's a fake straightaway?? Is there any handsup as to what we should look for in spotting fake prada?


----------



## Prada Psycho

minuet said:


> wow how do u know it's a fake straightaway?? Is there any handsup as to what we should look for in spotting fake prada?



Years of authenticating makes it easy. There's no manual or "How To" guide to authenticating.  Unless you know without a doubt how to tell the difference, shop at a Prada boutique or pay an authentication service.


----------



## raq30

nami747 said:


> I think I saw one posted on eBay recently.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Pr...WH_Handbags&hash=item416122f407#ht_499wt_1412
> 
> btw - I have no affiliation with this auction and you may want to get it authenticated before you bid.  HTH



thanks nami.Ill check it out.


----------



## BigBang

Does anyone know if Prada has discontinued the BN1874 bag? It disappeared from the Prada e-store!!

Where can I find this bag in nero black?


----------



## pairin

BigBang said:


> Does anyone know if Prada has discontinued the BN1874 bag? It disappeared from the Prada e-store!!
> 
> Where can I find this bag in nero black?


 
There is still on the e-store under the galleria, but there is no black available.


----------



## BigBang

pairin said:


> There is still on the e-store under the galleria, but there is no black available.



Thanks for the reply. 

What does it mean when it is under galleria?


----------



## jayplusvee

Hi all! I am a new member of TPF but long time lurker 







http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/53419587.jpg/

Could someone kindly inform me of the style name of this bag?

Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

jayplusvee said:


> Hi all! I am a new member of TPF but long time lurker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/53419587.jpg/
> 
> Could someone kindly inform me of the style name of this bag?
> 
> Thanks!




First of all, it's a fake bag.  Secondly, that style is from around 5 years ago give or take.  Prada doesn't name their bags, but this one would be something like "shopping bag"  or something similar to that.  The real version was in deerskin, if I recall correctly, and seems it mentioned something on the cards about the monogram design on the body.


----------



## iminlovewithme

hi.. does anybody know what's the meaning of the number on the bag's tag? near the 'made in italy' tag inside the bag.. im just curious.. hehe. maybe it has meanings just like LV does. thank's in advance.


----------



## poopsie

Do you mean the little white tag with a number? If so, there is no significance that I know of or have read about


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hi ladies,

I would like to buy the Prada Saffiano Lux tote at the end of February (when I have the dolla haha), could someone please tell me if this is the correct bag:

http://store.prada.com/en/UK/woman/handbags/totes/BN1802_NZV_F0002

I only ask because I find the store a little confusing, there are SO many variations of the saffiano and I have never bought a Prada before! 

Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would like to buy the Prada Saffiano Lux tote at the end of February (when I have the dolla haha), could someone please tell me if this is the correct bag:
> 
> http://store.prada.com/en/UK/woman/handbags/totes/BN1802_NZV_F0002
> 
> I only ask because I find the store a little confusing, there are SO many variations of the saffiano and I have never bought a Prada before!
> 
> Thanks


 

Yes - that is one of the many different versions of the saffiano tote.  Be aware that there are three different sizes and several different configurations of single and double zippers, as well as a multitude of different colours.   Go to a store and try them on before choosing.


----------



## 9abo7a

I rubbed my black soft calf leather prada wallet with a towel and the colore came off...how can i fix this please??is the prada store can fix it?


----------



## ValentineW

Does anyone know how Prada prices in Hongkong, Taipei, or Tokyo compare to the North American prices here? I'm wondering if it's worth taking the time to check them out there...


----------



## Aliponiuoni

what do you think about this bag? is it old?

is it ok for you for a 19 years gold?


----------



## sanity

How to touch up the rubbing on my silver leather bag? Some parts had faded n the inner grayish colour can be seen. I spoke to the Prada SA n they told me to send it to a professional bag cleaning company. The latter will most likely recommend it to be coloured to black which I am unwilling to.


----------



## Ryvyan

I ordered a wallet in the incorrect currency on Rafaello, so I sent in an email to get the order cancelled and refunded. They've not replied since I first sent cancellation email since 3 days ago. Now I just received an email about the order shipping...! Woah annoyed because that's two similar wallets coming my way which I do not care for.

Why is their customer service so slow? :/


----------



## missaudrie

Hi girls I'm new to Prada. Will this bag still be available in October or would it be discontinued by then? TIA!

http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/handbags/totes/BN1801_NZV_F0002


----------



## airina666

I know this is going to sound silly but I feel like everyone's into the Saffiano totes right now, at least in Sydney. I first got my black BN1786 in January 2011 and because everyone's got it now, I don't wear it out anymore and i feel like selling it. Should I do it?


----------



## betty8154

how much do u guys think this worth  I bought it 800 , an not sure what price I should sell ?


----------



## Lynntqy

Hi All! Just to check, if we bought a Prada Bag from Hawaii Boutique, is there international warranty and can we bring it to local boutique if there's any defects?


----------



## zelphie

Hi fellow Prada-lovers

I came across these designs but could not find them in the Prada stores anymore. Did these designs exist and when were they released? Where can I still find them? (I think the pics here are fakes).

http://www.dreamiecollections.com/goods.php?id=2531

http://www.dreamiecollections.com/goods.php?id=2633

Thanks all!


----------



## missfiggy

zelphie said:


> Hi fellow Prada-lovers
> 
> I came across these designs but could not find them in the Prada stores anymore. Did these designs exist and when were they released? Where can I still find them? (I think the pics here are fakes).
> 
> http://www.dreamiecollections.com/goods.php?id=2531
> 
> http://www.dreamiecollections.com/goods.php?id=2633
> 
> Thanks all!


 

Yep - the pics are of fakes.


----------



## zelphie

Hi Missfiggy, thanks but do these designs exist for real? I like the 'slouchy' feel rather than the very recent boxy designs.

many thanks!


----------



## dgnovice

Hi,

I'm new to this forum hence I don't know if I'm posting in the right place but I couldn't start my own and I searched and couldn't find anything relating so my apologies if I'm breaking the rules...On to my question -

I own a silver/metallic Saffiano wallet it's gorg!!! However, it started to wear on the corners and I hoped someone could tell me if there's anything I can use to protect it?


----------



## madforhandbags

I may be in the wrong thread, but I didn't see another one that would fit, so hope I'm not making a mistake.

I just bought this Prada online from Saks.  It is a Saffiano/canvas combo.  I think it is a very classy bag, but larger than I thought it would be.  I like the delineation between the leather and canvas and the gold zippers at the top.  Plus, my thinking was that it would be lighter than all leather.  

My question is has anyone had a canvas Prada, and if so, how does it hold up?  I would like to hear some opinions about it and the look of the bag.  Am I totally crazy to buy a canvas Prada?  It is a BN2264 I believe.  It actually looks nicer IRL.

I left the paper on the luggage tag and the zipper pulls in case I decide to return it.

TIA.


----------



## deliciouss

hi all, i duno where shld i post this. I really need your opinion on which color to choose for Prada BN 1792. Should i get Black or Pale Grey? Seriously i love the Pale Grey very much, but my sister suggest me to go for black cos it was more classic. Please help... 

1) Pale Grey 






2) Black


----------



## airina666

deliciouss said:


> hi all, i duno where shld i post this. I really need your opinion on which color to choose for Prada BN 1792. Should i get Black or Pale Grey? Seriously i love the Pale Grey very much, but my sister suggest me to go for black cos it was more classic. Please help...
> 
> 1) Pale Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Black



I vote for black. classic & makes the hardware stands out


----------



## madforhandbags

deliciouss said:
			
		

> hi all, i duno where shld i post this. I really need your opinion on which color to choose for Prada BN 1792. Should i get Black or Pale Grey? Seriously i love the Pale Grey very much, but my sister suggest me to go for black cos it was more classic. Please help...
> 
> 1) Pale Grey
> 
> 2) Black




I vote for the black one.  Classic and will go year round.


----------



## nami747

deliciouss said:


> hi all, i duno where shld i post this. I really need your opinion on which color to choose for Prada BN 1792. Should i get Black or Pale Grey? Seriously i love the Pale Grey very much, but my sister suggest me to go for black cos it was more classic. Please help...
> 
> 1) Pale Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Black


I would go for the black as well.  The gold-tone hardware doesn't compliment the pale grey color as nicely.


----------



## Bratty1919

nami747 said:


> I would go for the black as well.  The gold-tone hardware doesn't compliment the pale grey color as nicely.


I would go for the grey (pretty color!)if it had black hardware, for instance- but I agree the gold hardware looks odd. Black is so classic, too...


----------



## Landonhood

Giving away a free Prada Hobo: www.mydealbag.com/contest/


----------



## xiaodiqiu

Hi, I wonder if anyone here can help me to answer this question...Apparently, I cannot start my own thread yet. 

I got a preowned prada saffiano. I am not sure that 

1) did prada ever make the double zip in purple? (I saw this color somewhere, it seems a past season color)
2) why the bottom of my bag look so different from the other bags? The bottom of my bag is very narrow, and the stud is not round shape.

Is it because this is a old version or I got a fake bag?

Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## Bratty1919

xiaodiqiu said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone here can help me to answer this question...Apparently, I cannot start my own thread yet.
> 
> I got a preowned prada saffiano. I am not sure that
> 
> 1) did prada ever make the double zip in purple? (I saw this color somewhere, it seems a past season color)
> 2) why the bottom of my bag look so different from the other bags? The bottom of my bag is very narrow, and the stud is not round shape.
> 
> Is it because this is a old version or I got a fake bag?
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!



Please search for the "authenticate this Prada" thread and post this request there. I think they will ask for more pictures, too.


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

Hello my bag fanatics!!
I am having some indecisive dilemma. In regards to Prada Saffiano Small black tote... Should I've one zip aka non zip or the two zips... Sigh  pros & cons or photos to those who owns one would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! 
Cheers. A


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

deliciouss said:


> hi all, i duno where shld i post this. I really need your opinion on which color to choose for Prada BN 1792. Should i get Black or Pale Grey? Seriously i love the Pale Grey very much, but my sister suggest me to go for black cos it was more classic. Please help...
> 
> 1) Pale Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Black


1. Black cause it's classic
2. Easy to wear all occasions, you can make it elegant or to dress it down.
3. Gold logos and metal wears stands out in black then pink, looks more sophisticated
4. Black black black!! Easy to keep it clean just always have a non alcohol wipes.
5. Black stress less than pink as to no worrying any colour transfer.

But... If you love pink and you don't mind getting it dirty then go for pink!


----------



## glamstudio

hi guys,  do you have an email where i can reach the Prada store in Rome?  tried calling them but language barrier got in the way


----------



## libertygirl

Hi everyone! I'm kind of a newbie to the Prada forums... I usually hang out at Chanel and Goyard 

I have just one little question... are Prada good at restocking? I'm in love with a bag which is sold out online and I hear in stores, but does this mean it's gone for good (like with Chanel) or do they usually get more in?

TIA!!


----------



## Zuhrah

Can anybody recommend a trusted Prada SA in New York?
Please PM her/his email address and contact numbers.
Thanks!


----------



## Sprina

Hello, I am wondering if apply leather care Cleanser and conditional safe to use on saffiano? I have a saffiano tri colour wallet and red saffiano lux tote, I wonder if there's need to put conditional on it? Please help :help:


----------



## crsgr14

[


----------



## luv89

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone has any information on where to buy the Prada Dixie sunglasses or when they'll be available. I've been watching for them for a while to no avail, so any info would be greatly appreciated . Thanks!


----------



## laeticia

does anyone have the BN1907 Tessuto bag in peonia? saw it at my local boutique today and loved the pink, but afraid that it will be prone to staining and water spots since it is a bright pink color (but not hot pink)


----------



## neona

hi ladies, i have a question about a Prada bag as shown in the photo. Is it a true Prada bag? I LOVE the Tiffany Blue color!!!!!
May i also know the name of this series?


----------



## casluvchanel

Hi Prada lovers, to add to my bags collection, i would like to get my 1st Prada bag either shoulder or top handle. Any recommendations? Hope to get it during my trip to Europe in few months' time. TIA


----------



## Bratty1919

casluvchanel said:


> Hi Prada lovers, to add to my bags collection, i would like to get my 1st Prada bag either shoulder or top handle. Any recommendations? Hope to get it during my trip to Europe in few months' time. TIA


Which style do you usually buy? and what size?


----------



## casluvchanel

I hv tote, shoulder, top handle bags.... all are rather big.... i like big bags  so yeah, for prada i was thinking to get a smaller bag.. maybe Gaufre' fabric Top Handle bag (the long one) and the slightly big one in black. Any suggestion? Not really keen in their leather... TIA


----------



## lizb

Hi everyone, I'm currently looking at buying the Prada saffiano lux tote (medium size) in the red. Since ill be using it for university I was wondering if this came with a strap? Or can I buy it separately? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vanniepoooooler

I got this purse today and dont know if its authentic or not has anyone seen or know if this style or purse is authentic? i really am having trouble with this purse please let me know! thanks so much! 
http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMAG0139.jpg
and this please take the time and look at tell me! please thanks so much!
http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMAG0140.jpg


----------



## chichiemma

hi gals.. is there a style out with a clasp open?mums looking fir a clasp bag everywhere and prada came to my mind. xx


----------



## Bratty1919

vanniepoooooler said:


> I got this purse today and dont know if its authentic or not has anyone seen or know if this style or purse is authentic? i really am having trouble with this purse please let me know! thanks so much!
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMAG0139.jpg
> and this please take the time and look at tell me! please thanks so much!
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/...1/IMAG0140.jpg



Please re-post this request in the "Authenticate this Prada" thread- be sure to use the right format


----------



## intrigue

lizb said:


> Hi everyone, I'm currently looking at buying the Prada saffiano lux tote (medium size) in the red. Since ill be using it for university I was wondering if this came with a strap? Or can I buy it separately?
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 1754633



Lizb, this style does come with a long strap and in various sizes:

http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/handbags/totes/BN2274_NZV_F0030


----------



## Sprina

neona said:


> hi ladies, i have a question about a Prada bag as shown in the photo. Is it a true Prada bag? I LOVE the Tiffany Blue color!!!!!
> May i also know the name of this series?



This bag is actually under BN1801, the real colour is more like mint colour. It comes with shoulder strap, as I know prada made this colour in BN1801 only. 
Not sure if you still can find this colour since its from past season. Lindsay Lohan has one, you may want to look for the picture for a better look at the colour


----------



## Bratty1919

Does Prada Nappa Stripe come in white? I am trying to figure out if a bag I just bought is white-on-white Nappa stripe


----------



## lizb

intrigue said:


> Lizb, this style does come with a long strap and in various sizes:
> 
> http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/handbags/totes/BN2274_NZV_F0030



Thank you


----------



## jazzye

Hi everyone, was the Prada saffiano lux tote ever produced in silver hardware?

I got a 2007 model (pre-loved) recently. Does anyone has any idea?


----------



## maggieridzon

lizb said:


> Thank you


Hi There,
Yes, 2007 Saffiano Lux tote with silvertone hardware:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...TnIbANIt95Q59FPMzplUA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lizb

jazzye said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, was the Prada saffiano lux tote ever produced in silver hardware?
> 
> I got a 2007 model (pre-loved) recently. Does anyone has any idea?






			
				maggieridzon said:
			
		

> Hi There,
> Yes, 2007 Saffiano Lux tote with silvertone hardware:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=300672166641&nma=true&rt=nc&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sadis%3D200%26_ipg%3D200%26LH_SALE_CURRENCY%3D0%26_sacat%3D0%26_samihi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_fpos%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_udhi%3D%26_oexkw%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_udlo%3D%26_ftrv%3D1%26_sabdlo%3D%26_adv%3D1%26_sop%3D10%26_nkw%3D300672166641%26_dmd%3D1%26_okw%3D%26_fsct%3D%26_rdc%3D1&si=msnXCdTnIbANIt95Q59FPMzplUA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



This was for you jazzye


----------



## Bratty1919

Anyone know how much this purse retailed for?
The purse and images are mine, BTW:

https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/PradaPagliaCocco?authkey=Gv1sRgCPHa-drs0e2JwgE

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## kprovie6

I adore the Saffriano, but I've been hearing lots of bad quality stories...worth the price tag???


----------



## tiny flower

Hi there, 
Would anyone think using the cosmetic pouch              code 1N1674  as a small bag for the evening? It comes with a shoulder strap, so  why not? I also saw the saffiano metal oro wallet with chain and thought  about wearing it for the evening, but the 1N1674 is way easier to combine.

Any opinions?


----------



## tomatored

Don't know if this is the right place to post, but I'm stalking the Rufus Robot keychain from 2006 or 2007 . I won one on eBay a few weeks ago but the package was lost and delayed and when finally it was delivered it was empty! The seller gave me an immediate refund, was very good about it and filed a theft report. Now I am looking for another one. I saw it years ago on a woman's bag and she kindly told me its name etc.. But I've never found on on eBay til recently. Anyone, know a possible source?


----------



## tenthjuly

Hi folks, any idea how much is this retailing in Singapore? 
Am searching for it high and low. Walked into sg boutique but didnt see any and neither did I seek the staff's assistant as they were all busy


----------



## poppy414

Considering getting a Prada lux lace but I don't think it has a shoulder strap.
Does anyone know if the handles fit over shoulder comfortably?
Thanks


----------



## bianca00

Is anyone able to tell me the name and original RRP of this bag? http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=496813548

TIA (:


----------



## rolando

I need this if anyone has one they are selling pm me please thank you





Any color is fine


----------



## Seedlessplum

I love this seasons color! Especially the pink and purple.
I have fallen in love with prada again (minus the made in china bags)


----------



## mirdud

Hi did anyone know if Prada saffiano lux tote with strap available in "Pale Gray" or "Agrilla" color for the 33cm x 23.5cm x 14.5cm size? I know they have the 30cm but I think they have the 33cm too. I search for it  in their websites and haven't find it till now. If anyone have it could you guys help me where can I get it now?

the link for the 30cm pale grey:

http://store.prada.com/fr/FR/woman/handbags/totes/BN1801_NZV_F0572


----------



## pinklash

Hi! Pls help authenticate this bag prada bn1935, there is a gap in stitching but bag was bought in prada outlet store in hk. 




See gap in stitching on right side of handle


----------



## icydipndots

just wondering, i recently purchased a prada saffiano wallet at the prada outlet.  i noticed that the wallet is stamped with "prada milano" on the left corner but there was no "made in italy" on the right corner.  does that mean it wasn't made in italy?  i noticed other posts in regards to concern that prada was manufacturing products in china...


----------



## sobemomma

Did it say made in Shenzhen?


----------



## icydipndots

sobemomma said:


> Did it say made in Shenzhen?



no, it simply doesn't say where it's made


----------



## Dooya

Does anyone own this beauty? 

http://store.prada.com/en/UK/woman/handbags/shoulder-bags/BT0791_2AO6_F0403


----------



## louisluver10

Hello does anybody know how much money the prada saffiano leather wallet is in canada? it doesnt have a name but its a smaller one with a big button that snaps shut 
http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/wallets/bi-fold/1M1225_QWA_F098L
i was wondering if they're the same price as the website for usa or there is a difference !


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hey guys. 

It's my birthday soon so Im thinking of getting a bag. The trouble is, I can't decide which one!!

I am currently deciding between the Prada saffiano Lux tote and a vintage balenciaga giant in pine. 
please, i need someone's opinion since Im going to make my purchase very soon
Thanks, guys.


----------



## redish

cocosapphire said:


> ^Rihanna (enlarged view)



anyone know what size is this Rihanna bag? is it the mini one BN2316 or BN1801? thanks


----------



## tiny flower

redish said:


> anyone know what size is this Rihanna bag? is it the mini one BN2316 or BN1801? thanks



It is BN2316


----------



## riosul

Hello there,


I am a new member, so this is why I cannot write own threads yet, so SORRY for interrupting yours.

I recently bought these Prada heels (they are supposed to be from a B-stock without Prada logo, that is why I got them for ''just'' $450, but the seller confirmed me many times there are absolutely authentic and directly from the Prada factory, just that they were not to be sold official as they have some minor defects).

Receiving these shoes I have to say I am really doubting if they are authentic, they seem to be made of real leather, but the glue takes off at some points and the stichtes are not really fine made. Even being from a b-stock I cannot imagine that Prada does work that ''messy''. 
Also the outer sole of the shoes is in black, but all the shoes I saw in official online stores had the sole in beige/nude - so I believe these are fake.

I would be very greatful if you could take a look for me! I do not live close to any Prada store, so I would be so thankful for a little help!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/dscn6837.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/dscn6823o.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dscn6824v.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/dscn6838d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/dscn6843u.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dscn6830i.jpg/

THANKS!


----------



## scoreee

Oh my god. Pradas fall-winter 2013 bags!???
So cute!
http://i48.tinypic.com/qoubl4.jpg
http://www.style.com/slideshows/2012/fashionshows/F2012RTW/PRADA/DETAILS/00500fullscreen.jpg
http://www.style.com/slideshows/2012/fashionshows/F2012RTW/PRADA/DETAILS/00930fullscreen.jpg
http://www.style.com/slideshows/2012/fashionshows/F2012RTW/PRADA/DETAILS/01040fullscreen.jpg


----------



## SheeraNorzan

Hi guys,

im going to Milan soon and some other places in Italy, do you know how much exactly price for saffiano? medium one? 

im from malaysia btw. the price here around USD 2,249.72 after converted from malaysian ringgit.

thanks!


----------



## SheeraNorzan

balenciagaluv said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> It's my birthday soon so Im thinking of getting a bag. The trouble is, I can't decide which one!!
> 
> I am currently deciding between the Prada saffiano Lux tote and a vintage balenciaga giant in pine.
> please, i need someone's opinion since Im going to make my purchase very soon
> Thanks, guys.


i would go for saffiano!


----------



## cinderellashoes

balenciagaluv said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> It's my birthday soon so Im thinking of getting a bag. The trouble is, I can't decide which one!!
> 
> I am currently deciding between the Prada saffiano Lux tote and a vintage balenciaga giant in pine.
> please, i need someone's opinion since Im going to make my purchase very soon
> Thanks, guys.





I have a saffiano lux tote and a balenciaga city. I love my saffiano lux tote heaps more


----------



## Kyla.A

Just wondering if anyone knew the name of these prada shoes?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-PRADA-...1870875488296545469&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## jeaniep

Does anyone know what bag Naomi Watts is carrying in the celeb thread?


----------



## shi.ying

girls, im urgently looking for bn1801 saffiano lux tote in either red or cammeo. Emailed jonathan and christina but they do not have it and cherie from alomoana boutique hasnt reply. Please do share if you have contacts that allow international shipping to singapire. Tia!!!


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Help. I'm now addicted to Prada's cervo antik range (especially the cocoa/etruscan/cognac shades, sorry I'm not an expert on what they're called in 'prada'), but obviosly a bit late now as they have been in the collection a few years ago. Would anybody know if it is possible to see the whole range online somewhere so that I could find out what all the models are called - to help in my search for some... ? I am especially looking for the big bags and hobos


----------



## FreyahWarrior

For example, would anybody know what this bag is called?

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/820/90123ne1winsletbgr08wu8.jpg

In case it won't show, it's the large shoulder bag Kate Winslet is carrying in the photos in the 'celebrities with their Prada' thread. TIA!


----------



## shi.ying

Got a reply from Erin who used to be with Saks but she is with Nordstrom right now and she was wondering if her contact got updated in TPF! Anyway, I enquired on the BN1801:

Nero (black) 
Grafite (charcoal)
Fuoco (red) 
Smeraldo (dark green)         

There are stocks for Grafite one piece, Nero and Smeraldo is available throughout the company. For international buyer, bag cost $1730 and shipping is $75.

Erin Currier 
210.863.9659 
epcurrier@gmail.com 

Also contacted Cherie from Prada Alomoana boutique and she has BN1801 in stock for Cameo, Papaya, Nero and Bruyere. Shipping cost $100.


----------



## Munchkinxx

Is there a world price list for Prada? I want to find out how much the BN1786 in Thailand is! Does anyone happen to know?


----------



## penipoo

Hi gals!! Does anybody know where I can find this ANTIQUE NAPPA LEATHER TOTE IN BLACK??? I love the nickel hardware and Prada isn't making much of it lately!?
Here is the link to the bag online....
HELP...Please!! Do you own and want to part with it?? 
Thanks in advance!!
http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/handbags/totes/BN1713_UVL_F0002


----------



## spreeingbee

Hi dear all tpf fans,

Could u tell me where r good places to get prada bags and wallet in Italy, France and switzerland?Which country has better price and any must-go outlets/factory outlets or shopping malls to visit in these 3 countries? Any peak season or season to visit their countries?

Thanks, thanks!


----------



## shopgirl560

Does anybody know where I can find Prada Saffiano Lux tote BN 2274  in caramel color?


----------



## fruckyou

Hi guys, I need your help. I never had a Prada before but Iam actually planning to buy 1 for a start. I decided to first get the basic black nylon flat messenger / crossbody bag. Here is my concern, how come some of the bags from that particular style has a jacquard lining and some dont? I am confused, but when you try to look at the model, its the same but the interiors are different. Can you help me with this? Does the one with the jacquard lining means its more expensive?


----------



## foreverlove510

Hi, I was looking at the logos of many Prada wallets and bags on the NM website as I have been planning to buy one, and I've seen a lot of "R" in the logo that are straight or has a notch in them. Obviously, I know it's 100% authentic since it's coming from the NM website.

But whenever I've read Prada Authenticity Guide forums, they always talking about if the "R" is straight, then it is fake  I just want to know if that straight "R" is common among wallets and handbags.


----------



## icydipndots

is there a list of names of Prada's colors and the corresponding color names in english?


----------



## Bratty1919

foreverlove510 said:


> Hi, I was looking at the logos of many Prada wallets and bags on the NM website as I have been planning to buy one, and I've seen a lot of "R" in the logo that are straight or has a notch in them. Obviously, I know it's 100% authentic since it's coming from the NM website.
> 
> But whenever I've read Prada Authenticity Guide forums, they always talking about if the "R" is straight, then it is fake  I just want to know if that straight "R" is common among wallets and handbags.


Prada frequently changes their logos in an effort to keep ahead of counterfeiters.


----------



## foreverlove510

Bratty1919 said:


> Prada frequently changes their logos in an effort to keep ahead of counterfeiters.



thank you for the information


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Ladies I donno if that where I'm suppose to post but I'm furious over my experienced with Neiman Marcus . I noe it was a gc event but still it doesn't justified that they send out used prada bag to customers and they send me the wrong jacket too . This is the worst experience I hav! &#58390;n now the SA is trying to convince me to get sth else or even other brands! CUZ She cant get get me a brand new same bag that i originslly wanted ! She even told me to wait for bags that have a shipping date of 10/15--12/31 . This is just ridiculous don't u think ? I already paid for it! Wat should I do now it already been like more den a week since I returned the used bag  ! I noe some ppl might say just return it but after all this trouble ! My friend received a used pair of loubs once too!


----------



## sedgewick

I am getting dangerously obsessed with this bag  http://store.prada.com/en/UK/woman/handbags#!/en/UK/woman/handbags/top-handles/BL808B_2AO6_F0NMZ


----------



## Giochloe

Hi, Im Newbie with Prada bag, cos i rarely like Prada Bag.
But I fall in love with PRADA BN2334. does anyone experience with BN2334? cos i check thru the official website but they dont have this model. Does BN2334 exist? or just several country have this model? 

its more or less look like BN2336 but smaller. 

thanks for reading.


----------



## penipoo

Has anybody purchased a bag from Prada.com US website? 
Have you read their "Purchase Terms"? Unbelieveable!!
Has anyone had a good experience ordering from their website??
Please advise....Thanks!!


----------



## sedgewick

penipoo said:
			
		

> Has anybody purchased a bag from Prada.com US website?
> Have you read their "Purchase Terms"? Unbelieveable!!
> Has anyone had a good experience ordering from their website??
> Please advise....Thanks!!



What are their terms?!


----------



## penipoo

sedgewick said:


> What are their terms?!



OMG too long to even post - if you go on their site you can download a PDF file (yes a PDF file) LOL 
They go on and on about not being responsible for the condition of the product sent or that the style may have changed from:cry: the one on the site that was ordered. No returns, etc. Guess I should have taken 3 days to read all the legal jargon they listed in their 50 page PDF. LOL


----------



## TJNEscada

sedgewick said:


> I am getting dangerously obsessed with this bag  http://store.prada.com/en/UK/woman/handbags#!/en/UK/woman/handbags/top-handles/BL808B_2AO6_F0NMZ


 
Same here!  Oh, but the price - OUCH!!!


----------



## craziytrix

Hi, Can someone please explain the difference between the Prada Bags? I'm looking at the Saffiano and Galleria Totes and so far the only difference I can see are the clasps on the side & the Galleria ones are on the bigger side. Which bag would you say is a good starter?


----------



## 355F1

sedgewick said:


> I am getting dangerously obsessed with this bag  http://store.prada.com/en/UK/woman/handbags#!/en/UK/woman/handbags/top-handles/BL808B_2AO6_F0NMZ



That **** is H~O~DOUBLE~T!!!!!


----------



## minababe

*help me please to find (ID) the bag I saw!* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			 			hey guys
a few days ago I saw a girl with a cute prada bag. it wasn't a typical  one. not leather. kind of nylon I guess. a big shoulder tote with straps  like a chanel bag. the prada sign was triangular.

her bag was orange. I'm looking for a black one.

do you know the bag I desribe?

please let me know.

can't find it at the online store. maybe it's still available at the stores?

thank you so much guys for any help!!


----------



## nanirina

hi girls. I am new to Prada. For saffiano totes 2274 in black, or the nappa leather bags in black, do they ever go on sale? My friend is going to Paris soon and I'm not sure if I should bother her to bring me back a Prada or wait for a sale. Thanks.


----------



## Bratty1919

Hello all
Was at a party today and saw an acquaintance and her sister. They both had bags that looked like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-LUX-P...196&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=181004145491&
But there were rows of big sequins or something on them. One was red and the other blue. 
Could someone tell me what they were?
PS: I think the material was leather, but I'm not sure
TIA!


----------



## maggieridzon

Bratty1919 said:


> Hello all
> Was at a party today and saw an acquaintance and her sister. They both had bags that looked like this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-LUX-P...196&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=181004145491&
> But there were rows of big sequins or something on them. One was red and the other blue.
> Could someone tell me what they were?
> PS: I think the material was leather, but I'm not sure
> TIA!


Hi There,
Must be one of the ""PYRAMID" PATENT SAFFIANO CALF LEATHER SPRING HINGE BAG"
here is link:
http://store.prada.com/en/UK#!/en/UK/woman/handbags/top-handles/BL808B_2AO6_F0NMZ
Gorgeous, personally I like them in yellow or purple


----------



## lakwl

hey all..

I'm desperately searching for this bag.. it's sold out in Malaysia (where I'm from) as well as in Hong Kong (went there recently) and Australia (heading there in 2 weeks) .. any idea whether it's available in Europe or if there's any SA who can assist with this and ship it here? my local SA is unable to order it.. the best she could do is give me a call if and when Prada sends it over to my local store

http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/handbags/top-handles/BL0796_NZV_F0002


----------



## ChristineM

Does anyone have seen or have this color (Militaire) in the Saffiano tote?  Wondering what the difference is between the Militaire and the Grafite?  They look very similar online.  Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## Bratty1919

maggieridzon said:


> Hi There,
> Must be one of the ""PYRAMID" PATENT SAFFIANO CALF LEATHER SPRING HINGE BAG"
> here is link:
> http://store.prada.com/en/UK#!/en/UK/woman/handbags/top-handles/BL808B_2AO6_F0NMZ
> Gorgeous, personally I like them in yellow or purple


Awesome- thanks!


----------



## maggieridzon

Bratty1919 said:


> Awesome- thanks!


 You are very welcome


----------



## vaganza

Does anyone have seen or have Prada BN2061 in Gray colour? are they discountinued this bag because I haven't seen it on the website? 
does anyone have any information about this bag? where can i it?


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone tell me about the BL0600? I can't find much about it through the search function (then again, I always fail at searches). I got mine at the Prada outlet in Cabazon, but I just wanted to know more about it, like original price, when it came out, other colors, etc. 

TIA!


----------



## Marlamx

bakeacookie said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me about the BL0600? I can't find much about it through the search function (then again, I always fail at searches). I got mine at the Prada outlet in Cabazon, but I just wanted to know more about it, like original price, when it came out, other colors, etc.
> 
> TIA!



Hello, l always wanted to go to that mall (l live in Vegas btw) but lm not sure if the prices r more reasonable. How is that store like how much discount u got from a regular Prada store?

Thanks..


----------



## Great_Iskander

Hello everyone,

I am searching like crazy for the Prada 'Edward' Robot Key Charm but cannot find it any longer :cry:. Does anyone know where I could buy it? Or perhaps  someone here wishes to sell theirs?

Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## bakeacookie

Marlamx said:
			
		

> Hello, l always wanted to go to that mall (l live in Vegas btw) but lm not sure if the prices r more reasonable. How is that store like how much discount u got from a regular Prada store?
> 
> Thanks..



I'm new to Prada so I'm not sure what styles I saw were. But the nylon bags were 300-700, leather bags were 700 and up. I believe the SA said the bag I was looking at (leather hobo type) was 1165, but was being sold for 765 at the outlet. The jacquard I got was 450, messenger was 350. Shoes were 200-300. 

Personally I'd go back. They has a good selection and the service was good. Hope this helps! 

There isn't a Prada outlet in Vegas?


----------



## Marlamx

bakeacookie said:
			
		

> I'm new to Prada so I'm not sure what styles I saw were. But the nylon bags were 300-700, leather bags were 700 and up. I believe the SA said the bag I was looking at (leather hobo type) was 1165, but was being sold for 765 at the outlet. The jacquard I got was 450, messenger was 350. Shoes were 200-300.
> 
> Personally I'd go back. They has a good selection and the service was good. Hope this helps!
> 
> There isn't a Prada outlet in Vegas?



Thank you for the information l hope l can go there soon.
No there is no Prada Outlet here in Vegas   
I hope they open one soon...


----------



## daphne65

What id the difference between the Prada Gaufre bag and Prada Medium Ruched bag?! What is the difference in materials? What is nylon vs gaufre? Thank u!


----------



## twboi

Marlamx said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information l hope l can go there soon.
> No there is no Prada Outlet here in Vegas
> I hope they open one soon...



I really want to go for black Friday .... Hopefully there would be a sale on top of outlet prices yay!!!


----------



## Marlamx

twboi said:
			
		

> I really want to go for black Friday .... Hopefully there would be a sale on top of outlet prices yay!!!



Oh lucky you  I'm so jelaous!!
Well if u go let me know what u got


----------



## kelles

Has anyone had bad online service? I bought the bag online from prada last Wednesday and it still hasn't been shipped and when you call them they are so disinterested its unreal. Didn't spend all that money for appalling service.


----------



## Pomba

Hi I just got my first saffiano tote last week.  Now I'm dying for a zip saffiano wallet. Question is, would you go for the zip with triangle logo or lettered logo?   The price difference is a bit over $70 for triangle logo.  Interior is same!   I'm looking at red long wallet.  Opinions please and thanks!


----------



## Marlamx

Pomba said:
			
		

> Hi I just got my first saffiano tote last week.  Now I'm dying for a zip saffiano wallet. Question is, would you go for the zip with triangle logo or lettered logo?   The price difference is a bit over $70 for triangle logo.  Interior is same!   I'm looking at red long wallet.  Opinions please and thanks!



The one l have is with the triangle and l like it very much..


----------



## lakwl

has anyone made a purchase internationally via money transfer? i did a money transfer to prada london on friday and according to them, they've yet to receive it.. i thought it'd come through much sooner..


----------



## Miumiiu

Hi everyone! Just wondering whether anyone can help me out here.. i found this gorgeous saffiano wallet online, it says its code 1m1246 however I've not had any luck locating it in the actual prada website /shops ... 

thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/s/?@0_mall/la-marca/cabinet/prada/prada/1m1246-saf-nero-11.jpg

wondering if this is an actual product that's available currently??? 
I've only seen the much larger version of this 1M1316  which is too big for my liking  

Thank you in advance for any insight!


----------



## Pomba

Miumiiu said:


> Hi everyone! Just wondering whether anyone can help me out here.. i found this gorgeous saffiano wallet online, it says its code 1m1246 however I've not had any luck locating it in the actual prada website /shops ...
> 
> thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/s/?@0_mall/la-marca/cabinet/prada/prada/1m1246-saf-nero-11.jpg
> 
> wondering if this is an actual product that's available currently???
> I've only seen the much larger version of this 1M1316  which is too big for my liking
> 
> Thank you in advance for any insight!


I can't see the link but can only tell youn that in 3 weeks in my city (Toronto) they sold out of saffiano (fuocco) wallets.   Oh well .... Next


----------



## hope5259

Hello everyone. I bought a beautiful pre-owned Prada bag with authenticity cards, but no dust bag.  I was wondering where I can buy a dust bag for it.  The bag is 17" x 9" x 4.5".  If anyone knows of any for sale, please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Miumiiu

Pomba said:


> I can't see the link but can only tell youn that in 3 weeks in my city (Toronto) they sold out of saffiano (fuocco) wallets.   Oh well .... Next



Thanks for replying! I'm going to call the SA at the prada store here and ask  Really really want this wallet


----------



## anna wintour

hey guys, new here! just wondering if prada ever goes on sale (in the store and/or at neiman, saks, etc.)? if so, when would it start and how much of a sale? thanks!


----------



## gottabagit

Saks has a sale right now on some Prada pieces but not all styles are on sale.


----------



## laquidnunc

Hi everyone! Im new here and I have few questions to ask hope you can help me! Has anyone tried buying prada sunglasses from merchant/store on amazon? Well ive only read one and she got hers from nyciwear. I cant decide whether or not to get it directly from store or save a few bucks but the risk of getting a knocked off


----------



## anna wintour

how about at the actual prada boutique? are there any sales there ever? and if so, when usually? (if anyone has any details specifically about the san francisco prada, that's be awesome!) 

thanks so much!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

hi do you ladies usually use the prada carry on your hands or you used it a lot with the long strap??recently i been using it with the long strap for the majority of time. I was just wondering if the strap might break easily this way??since the strap seems to be pretty thing and delacate hum..


----------



## 355F1

anna wintour said:
			
		

> how about at the actual prada boutique? are there any sales there ever? and if so, when usually? (if anyone has any details specifically about the san francisco prada, that's be awesome!)
> 
> thanks so much!



Yes. They do have sales at the end of every season. I know because I fly to SF all the time to shop!!!

And I am a Prada fiend!!!  Lol!!


----------



## anna wintour

355F1 said:
			
		

> Yes. They do have sales at the end of every season. I know because I fly to SF all the time to shop!!!
> 
> And I am a Prada fiend!!!  Lol!!



Awesome, thank you so much!! Sorry to ask more stupid questions... but at what date(s) would be the end of season sale? Also, would there be a particular "sale section" in the store or would I have to search for every envelope tag in each piece to see if it's marked down? Approximately how much % off is the sale? Thanks


----------



## 355F1

anna wintour said:
			
		

> Awesome, thank you so much!! Sorry to ask more stupid questions... but at what date(s) would be the end of season sale? Also, would there be a particular "sale section" in the store or would I have to search for every envelope tag in each piece to see if it's marked down? Approximately how much % off is the sale? Thanks



I would call the store and ask them when the sales are. 

1 (415) 848-1900

When you go in you just ask them what's on sale.  Prices usually start at 30% off and go down from there to 50% off over a few weeks time.


----------



## Pomba

I almost bought a Fuocco zip wallet and then saw this on sale for 40% off! much more funkier so bought that instead!


----------



## 355F1

Pomba said:
			
		

> I almost bought a Fuocco zip wallet and then saw this on sale for 40% off! much more funkier so bought that instead!



Love it!!!


----------



## tiny flower

Hey y'all,  just noticed a massive price increase in Europe! BN2274 was 1290 Euro, now 1390! BN1786 was 1390 Euro now 1450  

It's christmas time ... glad I bought mine earlier this year. 

What about US? Could somebody confirm?


----------



## Bratty1919

What do I call myself as a Prada lover? I know that some Coach people call themselves "Coachies". I want to get a tPF keychain but don't know what to put on it  
TIA!


----------



## Pomba

Bratty1919 said:


> What do I call myself as a Prada lover? I know that some Coach people call themselves "Coachies". I want to get a tPF keychain but don't know what to put on it
> TIA!



Pradies? never hear of this phenomenom.


----------



## Bratty1919

pomba said:


> pradies? Never hear of this phenomenom.


----------



## pradaqueen10

Hi everyone! Im new here and I have a question to ask hope you can help me! I bought my first prada bag online from www.modaqueen.com.from your experience does they sell authentic Items ,thanks


----------



## tiny flower

pradaqueen10 said:


> Hi everyone! Im new here and I have a question to ask hope you can help me! I bought my first prada bag online from www.modaqueen.com.from your experience does they sell authentic Items ,thanks



Take a look at this: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/does-modaqueen-site-sell-authentic-bags-175509.html


----------



## Ioli

Hello 
I wonder if you ladies can help me with a Prada clutch I am interested in.
This is the clutch:
http://store.prada.com/static_assets/images-nero/products/details/BP582F_NZV_F0D9A-D_1.jpg
 And this is the link to the online store:
http://store.prada.com/en/FR/woman/handbags/gifts/BP582F_NZV_F0D9A

I quite like it and I was wondering if you happen to know anything about it,like how much stuff does it fit or how does it look in real life.I unfortunately have to buy it online if I decide to get it so I don't have the chance to see it in real life myself.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## jenfrische

Hello everyone!  I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of edesigneremporium.com and knows if they sell authentic or fake?  Any input would be appreciated, I have a wallet and a bag in my shopping cart but don't want to buy a fake!  Thanks, Jennfer


----------



## Bratty1919

jenfrische said:


> Hello everyone!  I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of edesigneremporium.com and knows if they sell authentic or fake?  Any input would be appreciated, I have a wallet and a bag in my shopping cart but don't want to buy a fake!  Thanks, Jennfer



See post #846:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-website-205868-57.html#post20545675
Just a heads-up: this is usually the best thread for all website questions


----------



## irysik

Hi! Sorry for my English. Tell me, please, what is model keychain and how cost it? Thanks. 
http://s018.radikal.ru/i528/1301/9e/9b168b807015.jpg


----------



## Lim85

Hi, can i ask you if someone have Prada Vitello shopping bag in pallisandro color? Has inside zippy? Thank you.)


----------



## Emgie

Any thoughts on the Vitello Daino Hobo Bag that is similar in style to the LV Artsy? I just ordered one but am getting cold feet since i haven't found very many reviews for the style.


----------



## blueangel79

hello everyone , i just wanna know if the prada premium outlet store in vineland online shop sells authentic? hope you can answer my query ,thank you


----------



## jenjenq168

blueangel79 said:


> hello everyone , i just wanna know if the prada premium outlet store in vineland online shop sells authentic? hope you can answer my query ,thank you



Is there a website you can show us?


----------



## blueangel79

hi jen here is the link : http://www.edesignershop.net/Prada_Handbags_Wallets_Keychains_s/12.htm


----------



## bulan

I just bought prada saffiano through designer forum at Amazon. Getting worry now whether they sell the authentic bag. Mine is under shipment now. Please help if somebody aware about designer forum @ Amazon. Tx a lot.


----------



## soxlady

I have my Prada purses with tissue paper inside the bag and in the dustbag. This helps maintain the shape nd is good care.


----------



## soxlady

Hi Je. I have read that that website is questionable. Beware of any site that says they buy directly from the factory. Usuall y fakes.


----------



## surija

soxlady said:


> Hi Je. I have read that that website is questionable. Beware of any site that says they buy directly from the factory. Usuall y fakes.



agree.


----------



## Nolia

How old is the Prada Saffiano Tote? When did it come out?


----------



## mlin88

Has anyone had any problems with their Prada logo for eye wear rub off?
The sales girl told me its metal and plastic overcoat so there shouldn't be a problem, but I dont like the word shouldn't!


----------



## iamonheel

Hi, I am new here, will post my Prada soon^^


----------



## missfiggy

blueangel79 said:


> hi jen here is the link : http://www.edesignershop.net/Prada_Handbags_Wallets_Keychains_s/12.htm





bulan said:


> I just bought prada saffiano through designer forum at Amazon. Getting worry now whether they sell the authentic bag. Mine is under shipment now. Please help if somebody aware about designer forum @ Amazon. Tx a lot.





soxlady said:


> Hi Je. I have read that that website is questionable. Beware of any site that says they buy directly from the factory. Usuall y fakes.



edesignershop.net and Amazon both sell all fakes.  Yes I know Amazon has a good reputation but there is still only fake Prada to be had from Amazon.


----------



## missfiggy

Nolia said:


> How old is the Prada Saffiano Tote? When did it come out?



These totes have been around since around 2009/2010.  They just seem to have taken off in popularity since Dana Delaney was carrying one in whatever that crime show is that she's in (where she's the coroner).  She turns up with her saff tote in a different colour each week.

Be careful when buying because every scammer and crook and their dog is selling fake saffs online at the moment.  So far we've managed to clean most of them out of ebay but no coubt they'll be back.


----------



## Nolia

missfiggy said:


> These totes have been around since around 2009/2010.  They just seem to have taken off in popularity since Dana Delaney was carrying one in whatever that crime show is that she's in (where she's the coroner).  She turns up with her saff tote in a different colour each week.
> 
> Be careful when buying because every scammer and crook and their dog is selling fake saffs online at the moment.  So far we've managed to clean most of them out of ebay but no coubt they'll be back.



Thank you!


----------



## daisyroll

HI Ladies!!! Just wanna ask if prada calfskin leather is durable?  feeling so paranoid after knowing that the saffiano polished leather is more durable instead. May i know does the skin torn off easily? ):


----------



## Chloe2003

Hello! Can anyone tell me if the backpacks ever go on sale or is currently on sale anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## ladystara

Has anyone tried out the base shaper they can get for you from the prada store for the double zip?


----------



## newbie2prada

Ladystara,

I came upon some info during my bag research that says the acrylic bag shapers prevented "bag sag" pretty well - helping to distribute the weight of whatever you are putting in the bag evenly so there aren't tugs at part of the bag to stretch/stress the leather.  However, it needs to be customized for the bag (or very close to the measurements of it)  so it fits nicely in the bottom of the bag.  Hope this helps.


----------



## margeo1926

LOREBUNDE said:


> Nice idea for a thread. Unfortunatly, I haven't gotten any new Prada items.  Hopefully, this Fall I will though.  No idea what I want though.



im looking for an authentic gauffre bag at a good deal? anyone know of anyone or a good authentic deal??


----------



## Nolia

What are the dimensions of the BN2274 and BN1806? Is there a "dimensions" thread?


----------



## mrsmadz902

Had to brag about my awesome find from the San Marcos outlet earlier this month!





$150!!!  Desi, the sales supervisor is super nice and extremely helpful!!


----------



## Laura88

would the 2274 tote be to small for me? I am 5'9'' and 140lbs.


----------



## Bratty1919

mrsmadz902 said:


> Had to brag about my awesome find from the San Marcos outlet earlier this month!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078242
> 
> 
> $150!!!  Desi, the sales supervisor is super nice and extremely helpful!!



OMG, I am so jealous!


----------



## gottabagit

Laura88 said:


> would the 2274 tote be to small for me? I am 5'9'' and 140lbs.



I don't think it'd be too small. I'm 5'9", although I weigh a little, alright a lot, more than you and I think the bag looks quite proportional.


----------



## lookingfor

Has Prada ever made this bag? 
I bought a prada bag from RLL recently. I know I probably shouldn't but the color really got me. But after I researched about this bag, I found there was nothing about this combination of style and color so I started to doubt the authenticity of this bag. So does anyone know if Prada ever made this?  Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

lookingfor said:


> Has Prada ever made this bag?
> I bought a prada bag from RLL recently. I know I probably shouldn't but the color really got me. But after I researched about this bag, I found there was nothing about this combination of style and color so I started to doubt the authenticity of this bag. So does anyone know if Prada ever made this?  Thanks!



I have seen this style before; not sure of the name. Please consider posting all the needed pictures here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-717898-631.html
(directions are on the first page of the thread)
Good Luck!


----------



## poopsie

lookingfor said:


> Has Prada ever made this bag?
> I bought a prada bag from RLL recently. I know I probably shouldn't but the color really got me. But after I researched about this bag, I found there was nothing about this combination of style and color so I started to doubt the authenticity of this bag. So does anyone know if Prada ever made this?  Thanks!




Try going to the Prada website---- prada dot com
then click on Estore. 
It shows the current styles available.


----------



## lookingfor

poopsie2 said:


> Try going to the Prada website---- prada dot com
> then click on Estore.
> It shows the current styles available.


Thanks for your response. I checked already. I know Prada has this style but what I was not sure about was if Prada has had this color available in this style. I couldn't find any evidence that Prada has this color in this style so far.
Thanks.


----------



## Cai21st

Hi, this is my very first post here. I would love to know the price for Prada Saffiano lux tote with double zipper (bn1786) in Australia, please. I am travelling to Australia from New Zealand late this and wondered whether I should buy this bag in nz or auz. I have been given a price in nzd today and it was $2170 duty free. Thanks!!!


----------



## kys.kys

fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/61458_10152254690750089_2095392418_n.jpg

does anyone knows howmuch is this BL0796 light purple selling in europe ? Singapore is selling SGD 2560 i think.. many thanks! 

**Sorry, i'm not sure how to attached image.. that's the URL for the image.. thanks!


----------



## seaquins

Hi, I'm from singapore as well.

Just wanted to share I just bought PRADA Studded Patent Saffiano Leather Wallet.

I loved the crystals details, amazing!


----------



## el94

Hi everyone!

This is my first post, but I've been lurking on and off the forum for years and years! 
I've purchased a couple designer bags over the years (nothing big, most just Michael Kors, Coach, the typical "startup" designer in my city), and have recently been very into the thought of a classic, black bag that I'm willing to invest a little more in. 

I was originally looking at a Burberry leather satchel, but it was not available anywhere I could find it in Canada. Then I was browsing the Prada section of Saks one day I saw this: 





The Prada Saffiano Lux Bowler in Nero.
I love it! But since it's more money than I'm used to dropping on a bag, I really want to do my research properly and make sure it's a purchase I won't regret. It's currently backordered for me at Holt Renfrew, which gives me about 2 months to decide if it's truly the bag that will fill my "classic black bag" void. 
It's about $1550CAD+15%tax, which comes out to about $1780ish. 
But from my lurking around the Prada forum, there are rumors and concerns floating around about Prada's decline in quality (stitching unravelling after a few wears, leather peeling, etc) and worries that saffiano is more of a "trend" leather than a true leather.
Also, for such a structured bag, I worry that it may sag or start to get deformed at some stage, like the LV speedy's. 
Is there any truth to my concerns?  Anyone who owns the bag in a different color that can give me any insight? I would really appreciate any opinions you experienced bag-lovers could give me! :worthy:


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hello every-one,this is my first post in the Prada section..I have a Rare Trick Saffino leather Key chain/charm and was wondering if anyone would know the Retail price now since I purchased it in 2008.Its Brand new never used I have tried every engine and even utube to find another one to compare the price but cant find one..my question is does anyone know how much it is worth? thanks in advance..:greengrin:


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

hello again, sorry its a Prada "Robot Trick Saffino Leather Key Chain/charm" I can't find another like it anywhere and was wondering how much its worth now since I purchased it in 2008 thanks in advance..


----------



## rosarosa18

Hey there , I'm new here and this is my first post. 

http://www.ireneccloset.com/2013/03/il-mio-weekend.html

I'm in love with this Prada.. Does anoyone know what is the 'name' of this bag? where can I buy it?
thanks for help.


----------



## xiao_ling

Hello,
May I know any web for prada outlets stock like what coach outlet have?
For example, for coach we can view outlets design in coachfactoryoulet...what about prada?
Please advice..
Thank you


----------



## shingjihyu

Hi ladies..I am new here...here is my 6th post to achieve 10 post  just got my prada saffiano lux bn1801 orchidea. ..I love my first prada bag.


----------



## kcarmona

Hi everyone, so I was at NM Last Call today and they had this beautiful patent red Prada clutch. I've been eyeing it for some time, and found out today that they marked it down to about $380. I really like it, but I'm not sure if I'll wear it because of the color or the fact that I really don't carry clutches very much. What do you guys think? Too good of a bargain to pass up? Thanks


----------



## odette57

Hi Guys!  It's my first time here at the Prada thread and I'm sorry if my question is in the wrong thread.  Do you guys know where I can buy Prada in Portland, Oregon?  I will be going there on a business trip and I want to buy my first Prada there (among other handbags ) since it's tax free there.  

I called Nordstrom but they don't carry Prada there, and there seems to be no NM or Saks in Portland.  Do you guys know where I can buy Prada there?  

Thanks thanks!


----------



## mf19

Has anyone purchased a prada bag from heathrow airport?

Note: Is it just me or is it cheapest to buy in the US?  Price in UK is more than US - think it might be a bit less if bought at Heathrow but if you can get a deal from saks or NM it can probably work out cheaper that way??


----------



## cazzette

Hi all, I'm looking into purchasing a men's business card holder from the Prada outlet in Livermore (Northern California).  How's the quality of the products at the Prada outlets?

The reason I ask was a friend told me that the products sold at Coach outlets are second rate and not sold elsewhere.  I don't really shop my leather goods at outlets so I'm not sure if that's true or not.  Just wondering if that applies or is true for the Prada outlets.

Thanks!


----------



## inspiredee

Hi all! I have ordered a Prada bag through a friend.. Prada Gauffre Nylon.. Looking forward to using it. Ive wanted the bag ever since I saw it before I got married in 2011. Will post pics of it soon..


----------



## Catmather

A bit late but I purchased a bag and purse from Heathrow T5. Fantastic service from the staff there!


----------



## gtoreb

inspiredee said:


> Hi all! I have ordered a Prada bag through a friend.. Prada Gauffre Nylon.. Looking forward to using it. Ive wanted the bag ever since I saw it before I got married in 2011. Will post pics of it soon..



so looking forward for your REVEAL inspiredee


----------



## libertygirl

cazzette said:


> Hi all, I'm looking into purchasing a men's business card holder from the Prada outlet in Livermore (Northern California).  How's the quality of the products at the Prada outlets?
> 
> The reason I ask was a friend told me that the products sold at Coach outlets are second rate and not sold elsewhere.  I don't really shop my leather goods at outlets so I'm not sure if that's true or not.  Just wondering if that applies or is true for the Prada outlets.
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a Prada tote when I was at an outlet in Cali a few weeks ago and the products all looked great. The boutique looked like any other Prada store and the SA clarified that they were definitely not seconds as 'Prada doesn't do seconds'!


----------



## inspiredee

gtoreb said:


> so looking forward for your REVEAL inspiredee



will upload them as soon as I can.. having a busy morning at work..


----------



## inspiredee

Hi revealing my Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nylon in Nero  Let me post the pic of the box first hehe..


----------



## inspiredee

Sorry about the blank post before. Trying to figure out the kinks here..


----------



## inspiredee

Trying to upload the rest of my pics.. here goes..


----------



## gtoreb

inspiredee   love the black bag and teaser... any mod pic?


----------



## madforhandbags

That's beautiful   Congrats on your new bag!!!


----------



## kabaneophyte

Really beautiful bag!!!


----------



## inspiredee

gtoreb - will post mod pics as soon as I can heheh.. x

madforhandbags thanks Im loving it too x

kabaneophyte thank you! x


----------



## vgho

Hi, can anyone let me know the size of Prada BN1407 model? Need to know this badly..thank you so  much.


----------



## OANHderful

I am inquiring on my first Prada BN2274. It's such a beautiful bag!

Can someone explain the serial number? Does all of Prada bags comes with a little white tag inside that shows random numbers?

Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hi, I am new to this forum. But wanted to seek your comments and feedback about prada bn2106 in papaya. its nylon with saffiano trims. Appreciate any feedback because im planning to purchase my first even prada bag!


----------



## millux

Do top handle Prada totes also come with a longer strap (hidden on the inside)? 

I'm very interested in something like this (http://store.prada.com/en/GB/woman/handbags/top-handles/BL0812_NZV_F0002) but only if it had a longer strap somewhere, which I feel like it might not.... 

Can anyone confirm? Thanks 

Or can we buy straps? Bah. I'm new to this bag thing.


----------



## amykao

Please help me recognize this is real or not ? Thanks http://******/1ac4jKQ


----------



## kimple888

Got myself a prada safiano cornflower blue last year


----------



## Bratty1919

amykao said:


> Please help me recognize this is real or not ? Thanks http://******/1ac4jKQ



Wrong thread! Please re-post at:
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-813453-48.html


----------



## Wasaga

To all you fashionistas out there I need some advice please! I am looking at buying the raso satin mini hobo. Would you say it's too fancy as a going out for drinks/dinner bag? I'm looking for a small bag that I can take with me on girl's nights etc, but I'm not sure if it deserves a better outing occasion! Any thoughts? :wondering


----------



## lovelystars

Dear All,

Please help me.
Is these kind of straps adjustable?
http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a605/faithlyntina/IMG_54321_zpsf53f4e3a.jpg


----------



## OANHderful

Hello lovely ladies...

Will a 13' MCB fit into a Saffiano BN2274?


----------



## theskysailor

Hello everyone.
I've been reading this thread before i purchased my prada. Really helped me a lot in deciding, thank you!

I purchased the Small Saffiano Luxe Tote in black. (i'm only 5'4 in height and so it looked better on me than the medium)
It was cheaper than usual
I bought it in Dusseldorf where I got an 11% tax refund as well.

it was $1800
minus the tax .. 
turned out to be around $1500
;p

It's really classy!


----------



## Yuki85

Can anybody tell me please what is the name of the Prada bag of Sienna Miller? I have the same one only in blue but I cannot find the name! 

Thank you 

Yuki


----------



## peace1029

is it normal for bn1801 in cameo to have 'dark spots' all over?
looks like it's dirtied even before usage..


----------



## hpf1113

cazzette said:


> Hi all, I'm looking into purchasing a men's business card holder from the Prada outlet in Livermore (Northern California).  How's the quality of the products at the Prada outlets?
> 
> The reason I ask was a friend told me that the products sold at Coach outlets are second rate and not sold elsewhere.  I don't really shop my leather goods at outlets so I'm not sure if that's true or not.  Just wondering if that applies or is true for the Prada outlets.
> 
> Thanks!


The Prada Livermore outlet is really nice, it looks like a P boutique. I bought a bag there last week that is Made in Italy, not China (apparently their outlet bags are supposed to be made in China, if you are worried just check the label before buying). They have a lot of clothing and nice shoes as well for both men and women, and they get new stuff in regularly (it's closer to my house than the P boutique in San Francisco so I check it out from time to time ) I really think it's a place for Prada boutiques to get rid of their end of line and off season items since most of the merchandise is either the only one of its kind in the store or very limited sizes/numbers.


----------



## theskysailor

loving my new Saffiano Luxe Tote in Small, Black.  i am quite petite and so I feel it's perfect for me. I have not used it though LOL. Over protective


----------



## theskysailor

inspiredee said:


> Sorry about the blank post before. Trying to figure out the kinks here..


Hi everyone. I purchased my Prada in Europe without a box. I am living in the UAE at the moment. Do you think I can claim the box in the Prada store here?

And another thing, I think I misplaced the receipt. But they have my name in the system. Troubled. help?


----------



## theskysailor

Laura88 said:


> would the 2274 tote be to small for me? I am 5'9'' and 140lbs.


the medium will suit you more because you are taller. Been browsing through photos on google .. like photos of girls carrying it. But it depends what you would like to use it for. I prefer the smaller one because I dislike carrying a tote which is a little bit bigger than the small size.


----------



## Yuki85

My new Prada! 

Sorry the quality of the pictures is not so good


----------



## aicomd

hpf1113 said:


> The Prada Livermore outlet is really nice, it looks like a P boutique. I bought a bag there last week that is Made in Italy, not China (apparently their outlet bags are supposed to be made in China, if you are worried just check the label before buying). They have a lot of clothing and nice shoes as well for both men and women, and they get new stuff in regularly (it's closer to my house than the P boutique in San Francisco so I check it out from time to time ) I really think it's a place for Prada boutiques to get rid of their end of line and off season items since most of the merchandise is either the only one of its kind in the store or very limited sizes/numbers.



I'm new to Prada, so I'm relieved to hear  confirmation that the Livermore outlet merchandise are of at par quality as the boutique. I bought my first nappa antique there, and 3 pairs of shoes along with it! On my next SF trip, I will drop by again  Thanks for the tip! And I checked, my bag is made in Italy


----------



## cremebrule

Hi Everyone,

I'm thinking of getting a Prada wallet on chain but can't decide which color to get it in - red or pink. What's your vote?

I like the red as I've never had a red bag and have always thought a red Prada would look nice. However, I also like the pink as I feel it's more youthful and suits my age better (I'm in my mid 30's). Plus, I think the pink color has a softer look, which is probably easier to pair with any outfit. I need your opinions...


----------



## ang2383

cremebrule said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Prada wallet on chain but can't decide which color to get it in - red or pink. What's your vote?
> 
> I like the red as I've never had a red bag and have always thought a red Prada would look nice. However, I also like the pink as I feel it's more youthful and suits my age better (I'm in my mid 30's). Plus, I think the pink color has a softer look, which is probably easier to pair with any outfit. I need your opinions...



i really love the red.  i have my eye on the same one.  i wanted black initially, but i saw the red and i decided that for a bag that is WOC size, i would like some fun colors since most of my bigger bags are all black.   get the red!  red is so classic!


----------



## ang2383

hi my fellow prada gals!   i've been a long time member of TPF and my first love was gucci.  i've moved on to prada and chanel.  i normally post in the chanel forum and hardly in the prada forum.   i have been lusting after the saffiano tote for years, specifically the one with the double zippers and the shoulder strap.

i am trying to learn the styles and i noticed there are so many names and so many different saffianos.  i was also told that prada normally goes by BN/style numbers rather than style name.

is there anyone here that can tell me how many different saffiano lux totes there are and with the bn numbers?  or is there a thread here where i can find that info?  i tried doing a search and couldn't really find what i am looking for.   i guess i am looking for something that will serve as a saffiano newbie guide so i could see all of the different classic styles.

thanks in advance!


----------



## cremebrule

ang2383 said:


> i really love the red.  i have my eye on the same one.  i wanted black initially, but i saw the red and i decided that for a bag that is WOC size, i would like some fun colors since most of my bigger bags are all black.   get the red!  red is so classic!


 
Thanks! I like the red, too. It's a bolder color and just pops more. I was afraid to get it because I like "safe" choices - thus a lot of black bags  But your comment just encouraged me to go for my instinct!

By the way, are you going to purchase one soon?


----------



## Thebaguwant

I love the round Prada sunglasses ... Does anyone know any other brands that offer similar rnd frames???


----------



## ang2383

cremebrule said:


> Thanks! I like the red, too. It's a bolder color and just pops more. I was afraid to get it because I like "safe" choices - thus a lot of black bags  But your comment just encouraged me to go for my instinct!
> 
> By the way, are you going to purchase one soon?



nope not going to buy it any time soon.   i have to be good.  i just got two saffianos so this will have to wait haha...


----------



## pixiejenna

I've only dabbled in Prada so I don't know when their stuff comes out. Could anyone let me know when the F/W bags will hit stores? If I ran into a NM would the SA's already have the look book for their stuff? I'm trying to plan out what I want to get this fall and I'd like a saffiano tote or another diano tote but only if its the right color. I'd really like a nice burgundy or charcoal gray.


----------



## Robin Nader

Beautiful bags..good questions..


----------



## Spore gal

Bn 1802 is the biggest of them all with double zippers but no shoulder strap..1 size smaller is the bn 1786 also wit double zippers n no strap.


----------



## sexyladyyy

hello guys, may i ask what styl model is this saffiano lux tote?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Tote/prod161030241_cat46520898__/?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat46520898%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D252%252C478%252C&eItemId=prod161030241&cmCat=product


----------



## maggieridzon

sexyladyyy said:


> hello guys, may i ask what styl model is this saffiano lux tote?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Tote/prod161030241_cat46520898__/?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat46520898%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D252%252C478%252C&eItemId=prod161030241&cmCat=product



It is Style # BN1844


----------



## sexyladyyy

maggieridzon said:


> It is Style # BN1844


 
thank you so much!


----------



## maggieridzon

sexyladyyy said:


> thank you so much!



:d


----------



## meibaker

cremebrule said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Prada wallet on chain but can't decide which color to get it in - red or pink. What's your vote?
> 
> I like the red as I've never had a red bag and have always thought a red Prada would look nice. However, I also like the pink as I feel it's more youthful and suits my age better (I'm in my mid 30's). Plus, I think the pink color has a softer look, which is probably easier to pair with any outfit. I need your opinions...


Both beautiful. But red ones for me


----------



## meibaker

shingjihyu said:


> Hi ladies..I am new here...here is my 6th post to achieve 10 post  just got my prada saffiano lux bn1801 orchidea. ..I love my first prada bag.


Wow, you look lovely in this, very cute


----------



## sexyladyyy

guys need help!

please tell me name the model of this bag? Open top with side drawstring closure and inset snap tab Measures approximately 15'' at widest x 11'' tall at center x 7'' deep


----------



## maggieridzon

sexyladyyy said:


> guys need help!
> 
> please tell me name the model of this bag? Open top with side drawstring closure and inset snap tab Measures approximately 15'' at widest x 11'' tall at center x 7'' deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244600



Hi There,
This beauty is for sale at bluefly:
http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-cobalt-gaufre-nylon-drawstring-satchel/p/325439401/detail.fly


----------



## sexyladyyy

maggieridzon said:


> Hi There,
> This beauty is for sale at bluefly:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-cobalt-gaufre-nylon-drawstring-satchel/p/325439401/detail.fly



would you know its model?


----------



## maggieridzon

sexyladyyy said:


> would you know its model?



It is close to B1789L. You might want to do google search on Prada Tesutto gaufre drawstring bag ot tote and see what's come up.


----------



## jennified_

Does anyone know where I can find this wallet with strap in different colors? 

http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/wallets/continental/1M1361_QWA_F0002


----------



## sexyladyyy

maggieridzon said:


> It is close to B1789L. You might want to do google search on Prada Tesutto gaufre drawstring bag ot tote and see what's come up.



I was researching but can't find anything. Oh well,  wanted to get this at bluefly but havent pulled the trigger yet


----------



## jessaxwessa

ang2383 said:


> i really love the red.  i have my eye on the same one.  i wanted black initially, but i saw the red and i decided that for a bag that is WOC size, i would like some fun colors since most of my bigger bags are all black.   get the red!  red is so classic!


I agree. The red is gorgeous..although I like the pink one as well.


----------



## FashionistaUK

Looking for a red prada tote, but size? any advice? The ones online look very similar in size, cannot tell the difference


----------



## Marnie4220

Good morning I requested authentication of Prada slides/sandals in the normal 'authenticate this Prada bags"  section.  I was directed to use ' wardrobe authenticate this ....'.  I can't find that section so am seeking assistance - would appreciate help. ...... marnie
ps  please bear in mind my computer skills r minimal.


----------



## coyote3558

I'm unable to post photos on the authenticating thread, so I'll just ask my questions here.  Does Prada ever use suede linings in their bags?  Do any of them include a leather tag at the inner zipper pocket that reads, "Prada Milano".  Do they ever make bags that aren't signed on the hardware?  I bought a dark brown, leather, beautifully made top handle with removeable shoulder strap bag at a thrift store with these features.  After researching Prada bags, I've pretty much lost hope, but I thought it was worth asking.  
p.s.  This bag does not have a white number tag or a made in...tag anywhere, even in the zipper pockets.


----------



## Bratty1919

coyote3558 said:


> I'm unable to post photos on the authenticating thread, so I'll just ask my questions here.  Does Prada ever use suede linings in their bags?  Do any of them include a leather tag at the inner zipper pocket that reads, "Prada Milano".  Do they ever make bags that aren't signed on the hardware?  I bought a dark brown, leather, beautifully made top handle with removeable shoulder strap bag at a thrift store with these features.  After researching Prada bags, I've pretty much lost hope, but I thought it was worth asking.
> p.s.  This bag does not have a white number tag or a made in...tag anywhere, even in the zipper pockets.



Why are you unable to post pictures?


----------



## coyote3558

I'm low rent for this Prada chat!  That's why I bought my bag at a thrift store.  I don't currently own a digital camera.


----------



## coyote3558

Bratty1919 said:


> Why are you unable to post pictures?


 Still figuring out this forum.  Trying to reply directly to Bratty1919.  I don't own a digital camera!  I found this bag at a local thrift store, and assumed it was fake, but was just curious.  Designer bags are generally out of my league, but sometimes you can hit the jackpot in thrift stores.


----------



## coyote3558

Another post to help me me meet my quota of ten.  After exploring this forum I'm going to invest in a digital camera so I can use the threads that authenticate bags.  I'm so excited!


----------



## dee-lirious

Does anyone know how much the Prada BN2274 is selling for in Canada?


----------



## loveyou32123

Hi guys! I'm new to here
Just wonder is it weird for a guy to carry a prada saffiano lux bag? Or saint laurent sac de jour?


----------



## NatashaCurry

Hi all.
I'm really confused about Prada shoes. Do they generally not come "named"?  I am trying to figure out what the company calls these shoes. They are from a few seasons ago.  I bought them online and looked at the invoice and all they say is " black suede studded shoe".  Could someone enlighten me?  Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

loveyou32123 said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to here
> Just wonder is it weird for a guy to carry a prada saffiano lux bag? Or saint laurent sac de jour?



http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/prada-for-the-guys-820425.html


----------



## kkatrina

Hi can anyone please tell me if the bn1801 has a cellphone pocket like the one bn 2274 has? Thank you!!

And does anyone has all 4 sizes of the tote in a picture so I can compare how big they are? Or if there is already a thread about this...thank you so much


----------



## cou cou

Just came back from Milan, i 've been in prada shop at Duomo. I 've found that the service is very poor for the luxury goods. Looking for prada woc , no customer at that time and have to wait until they finished discussion among them. 
During pay for the bag, she asked me for which currency of money do i want to pay, then i 've asked for the amount , unbelievable she told me that she didn't have much time for services. I almost to cancel for the purchase and keep in mind that will not buy any more from this shop.


----------



## Bratty1919

cou cou said:


> Just came back from Milan, i 've been in prada shop at Duomo. I 've found that the service is very poor for the luxury goods. Looking for prada woc , no customer at that time and have to wait until they finished discussion among them.
> During pay for the bag, she asked me for which currency of money do i want to pay, then i 've asked for the amount , unbelievable she told me that she didn't have much time for services. I almost to cancel for the purchase and keep in mind that will not buy any more from this shop.



Very sorry about your experience! 
Hope it won't turn you off of Prada?


----------



## jenjenq168

Oh no! I have heard Italians are known for their lay-back working attitude, 99% of time you gotta be very patient and can not get mad or else they just walk away and ignore you ! Don't you wish we have this kind of leisure attitude to work in American ?? LOLLLL


----------



## Gin Pan

Hi all,

I brought a Prada BN2402 in Cerise color just 1 month back and realize there is a defect with the leather. The leather seems to have chip off near the handle area.

This is my first Prada bag, so I not sure what I can do about it, can you guys help me take a look and give me some advise please. 

Also, I check with the store a few days back, they cannot promise me anything and say they will send it for repair.

If that the case, can I get any refund or exchange?

Thanks
Gin


----------



## Lil113

Beware of FAKE!
http://mynetsale.com.au/shop/detail/83784-black-bn2274-nzv-f0002-leather-bag


----------



## Klaracity2010

Hi i'm new in here. Can anyone know what is the email address for prada? Because I'm really confused about prada BN2603 with argilla colour is the logo & the zipper silver or gold. I check in their website there is no argilla colour in BN 2603. I really appreciate if anyone can help me. Because i just bought that prada in Hongkong in VIP station. Thank u.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Can anyone tell me what color Denise Van Outen's bag is on the last page of the celebrity thread?  I think it's cammeo, but not sure.  Thanks!


----------



## JaniceToronto

I just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote from the boutique in Holt Renfrew, therefore, it's definitely authentic. But why does Prada make it so difficult to identify a real one? Interior tags are different. My serial numbers are on two tags. And not all the hardware have Prada engraved on it.


----------



## Bratty1919

JaniceToronto said:


> I just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote from the boutique in Holt Renfrew, therefore, it's definitely authentic. But why does Prada make it so difficult to identify a real one? Interior tags are different. My serial numbers are on two tags. And not all the hardware have Prada engraved on it.



Prada changes the specifics a bit for each year & line, in part to stay ahead of the counterfeiters.


----------



## missfiggy

JaniceToronto said:


> I just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote from the boutique in Holt Renfrew, therefore, it's definitely authentic. But why does Prada make it so difficult to identify a real one? Interior tags are different. My serial numbers are on two tags. And not all the hardware have Prada engraved on it.




They're not serial numbers.  Prada doesn't do serial numbers.


----------



## JaniceToronto

missfiggy said:


> They're not serial numbers.  Prada do the do serial numbers.



Thanks missfiggy! What are they? Also, is there a thread about the elements of a real Prada? I would like to be an owner who is a bit more informed.


----------



## kkatrina

Does anyone know if this wallet exists in this colour? I think it's the PEONY PINK?  Any help is greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!

I love this fushia color and the large style wallet, if you could also suggest others that come in this color, that would be great too


----------



## kkatrina

Also this will be my first Prada wallet, does anyone have issues with their wallets like the totes for tarnishing hardware?? Thanks again!


----------



## Bratty1919

kkatrina said:


> Does anyone know if this wallet exists in this colour? I think it's the PEONY PINK?  Any help is greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!
> 
> I love this fushia color and the large style wallet, if you could also suggest others that come in this color, that would be great too



99% sure this is a fake


----------



## kkatrina

Bratty1919 said:


> 99% sure this is a fake


So it doesn't exist or just this wallet is a fake?? Thank you Bartty1919! 

To be clear, I saw this at consignment. I love this wallet so if I can get at the boutique, I'd do that but I wanted to know if this color came in this style? Thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

kkatrina said:


> Does anyone know if this wallet exists in this colour? I think it's the PEONY PINK?  Any help is greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!
> 
> I love this fushia color and the large style wallet, if you could also suggest others that come in this color, that would be great too




I wouldn't be looking at this one - it's fake.  But Prada do wallets in Fuxia, maybe Ibisco, or Geranio which are all versions of bright pink.


----------



## kkatrina

missfiggy said:


> I wouldn't be looking at this one - it's fake.  But Prada do wallets in Fuxia, maybe Ibisco, or Geranio which are all versions of bright pink.


Thanks so much missfiggy! I'll be going to Prada on Sat and asking for those two colors


----------



## kkatrina

Does anyone know where I could get the bn 1801 in argilla or ANY grey for that matter? Sold out all over Canada, and Saks is sold out too. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## kkatrina

Last question sorry. Does anyone know if Neiman Marcus is safe to buy Prada? I'm so scared of counterfeit if it's anywhere other than Prada boutique! Thank you!


----------



## brownian2000ms

kkatrina said:


> Last question sorry. Does anyone know if Neiman Marcus is safe to buy Prada? I'm so scared of counterfeit if it's anywhere other than Prada boutique! Thank you!



NM MUST BE safe!  This is one of the reputable high end department stores in the US.


----------



## artist.teacher

Does anyone know about the prices in Bangkok? More expensive than US?


----------



## surfergirljen

kkatrina said:


> Last question sorry. Does anyone know if Neiman Marcus is safe to buy Prada? I'm so scared of counterfeit if it's anywhere other than Prada boutique! Thank you!



Oh my goodness yes, Neiman Marcus is safe!  Their reputation would PLUMMET if they ever sold a fake. Don't worry... Saks, Neimans, Bergdorfs would all be 100% safe.


----------



## kkatrina

brownian2000ms said:


> NM MUST BE safe!  This is one of the reputable high end department stores in the US.





surfergirljen said:


> Oh my goodness yes, Neiman Marcus is safe!  Their reputation would PLUMMET if they ever sold a fake. Don't worry... Saks, Neimans, Bergdorfs would all be 100% safe.



Thank you both! I've heard a horror story where someone bought a  bag at one and returned the same day with a fake one  Since I'm no professional, I just wanted to be sure that I'm not one of those unlucky people.


----------



## ned2015

Yuki85 said:


> My new Prada!
> 
> Sorry the quality of the pictures is not so good



Love the color! Whats the name of the style? Nice! Congrats!


----------



## kkatrina

Does anyone know the name of the "clay grey" color in the tote? I see the name on the prada site, but when I go to the store, they have different names. TIA!


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

beach bum said:


> *ok girls and guys!!!....here is our first prada chat thread!*
> 
> 
> chat away!off topic prada is ok in here !!


thanks! I want the saffiano beige prada!


----------



## artist.teacher

Does anyone know the prices in Bangkok? I'm thinking about getting a staffiano lux mini.


----------



## decoomanines

Hello!

I was wondering if one of you could maybe help me with this one...
Someone is trying to sell this Prada bag (second hand).
I want to be sure this is an authentic one, and not a fake one.
I'll send you some pictures: 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you for any help!


----------



## maraclara

Hello purse experts, can you pls let me know if this prada madras cerniero doctor bag is authentic. Thanks so much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181220389091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Loobielou

Hello
Does anyone know anything about this prada clutch? From what I can gather its from prada fall 2011 but I can't find much else about it like price and style etc 
Thanks


----------



## Warochazii

Hi can some body help me this prada is 100 % Authentic Prada tote bag! 
ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Prada-Handbag-/121190300447?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=WgvkDocv8IwZYmPsLVPDg9v5C7c%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Bratty1919

Warochazii said:


> Hi can some body help me this prada is 100 % Authentic Prada tote bag!
> ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Prada-Handbag-/121190300447?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=WgvkDocv8IwZYmPsLVPDg9v5C7c%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



You need to post your request here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-813453.html
Be sure to use the correct format from Post #1 of the thread


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi! Was wondering if anyone can help me with something. I need to know whether this Prada (see link below) is made of calf skin or pig skin? Thank you 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-MADRA...G-/181220389091?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Bratty1919

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi! Was wondering if anyone can help me with something. I need to know whether this Prada (see link below) is made of calf skin or pig skin? Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-MADRA...G-/181220389091?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



As far as I know, none of Prada's bags are made of pigskin


----------



## Bratty1919

Can someone 'splain this listing to me ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item565b21ff37
liftedindex (23872)


----------



## Dearly Loved

Can anyone tell me where I can buy authentic prada bags at a discounted price?
Thank you!!


----------



## lizqian

Unless you buy them pre-owned, I don't think Prada bags in the classic collection ever go on sale...
But I think of it as an investment! Lol They hold their value very well


----------



## M_Butterfly

lizqian said:


> Unless you buy them pre-owned, I don't think Prada bags in the classic collection ever go on sale...
> But I think of it as an investment! Lol They hold their value very well


 

I was wondering about that.  I am after this style that I saw at Sak's.  Is this considered classic? Thanks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374305080599&bmUID=k6V1q94


----------



## qudz104

Hi guys, Prada noob here... Can someone tell me which bag this is? The color is divine!


----------



## babilux

HI all, anybody know about the current price for bt0779, in Paris?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cat1967

Hello everyone.  I am new here.  I have posted also a thread asking for help.  I found a preowned Vitello Daino shopper bag.  It two long handles and a zipper on each side.  The leather is soft and pebbled as said.  The owner said she bought it last year from Miami.  I cannot find it on the site though.  I am not asking if it is authentic as I know from the seller and the site I am buying that it sure is (they authenticate before shipping).  I just wanted to know how old it is.  She doesn't have tags or a receipt.  Please help me here.  Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

cat1967 said:


> Hello everyone.  I am new here.  I have posted also a thread asking for help.  I found a preowned Vitello Daino shopper bag.  It two long handles and a zipper on each side.  The leather is soft and pebbled as said.  The owner said she bought it last year from Miami.  I cannot find it on the site though.  I am not asking if it is authentic as I know from the seller and the site I am buying that it sure is (they authenticate before shipping).  I just wanted to know how old it is.  She doesn't have tags or a receipt.  Please help me here.  Thank you.



Without a photo or cards or tags it's impossible to tell anything.  If there was a photo of the bag someone would immediately know the style which would help with the age.


----------



## missfiggy

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi! Was wondering if anyone can help me with something. I need to know whether this Prada (see link below) is made of calf skin or pig skin? Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-MADRA...G-/181220389091?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





Bratty1919 said:


> As far as I know, none of Prada's bags are made of pigskin




If you have the cards it will say what the bag is made of.

Cinghiale is pigskin - Italian wild boar skin actually and is as tough, if not tougher, than saffiano leather.  I've had a fairly well used cinghiale bag for almost 20 years and it still looks new.  It has a similar look to the pebbled calf leather but a totally different texture and feel.  It is very stiff and if the bag gets a crease or fold in it, it will NEVER come out.  Cinghiale bags need to be stuffed very carefully so they don't sag and crease in storage.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> If you have the cards it will say what the bag is made of.
> 
> Cinghiale is pigskin - Italian wild boar skin actually and is as tough, if not tougher, than saffiano leather.  I've had a fairly well used cinghiale bag for almost 20 years and it still looks new.  It has a similar look to the pebbled calf leather but a totally different texture and feel.  It is very stiff and if the bag gets a crease or fold in it, it will NEVER come out.  Cinghiale bags need to be stuffed very carefully so they don't sag and crease in storage.



Thanks for the correction- still have much to learn


----------



## Birkin Babe

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR KIND HELP.
HAVE A GOOD DAY 



missfiggy said:


> If you have the cards it will say what the bag is made of.
> 
> Cinghiale is pigskin - Italian wild boar skin actually and is as tough, if not tougher, than saffiano leather.  I've had a fairly well used cinghiale bag for almost 20 years and it still looks new.  It has a similar look to the pebbled calf leather but a totally different texture and feel.  It is very stiff and if the bag gets a crease or fold in it, it will NEVER come out.  Cinghiale bags need to be stuffed very carefully so they don't sag and crease in storage.


----------



## reeco

I am so in love with the bluette color for gaufre :http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418110&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446457725&R=8056733773119&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306418110&bmUID=k9eYW43

Does anyone know if other gaufre styles have this color? Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

Can someone PLEASE tell me what kind of leather this Prada is? TIA!


----------



## minoxa33

Hello everyone! Yesterday, I purchased my first Prada bag: Saffiano Lux BN1786. I wanted it since May when I saw a woman with it at Bicester Village. Took some time, though. First, I tried at ebay (had to return a fake one), then in Vienna (not the right moment) and finally I managed to buy it in Zurich after waiting for the store to have it in again. At the store, I chose between two of them, at home I examined it carefully. Everything seems to be ok! Now I was very surprised to read about the quality issues with these bags. :wondering I thought I was buying a timeless classic which would last me for ages! Time will tell... Anyway: I'm happy with my new bag! Took it already out twice and felt very comfy!

There it is:

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11327&pictureid=107495

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11328&pictureid=107494


----------



## j93c

Hi, I was wondering about the longer straps on the BN2274. 
Do you guys prefer the longer or the shorter strap? I recently bought one and I got the longer strap and hits where my butt is. Do you think I should go back for the shorter strap? I kind of think its a little weird looking since its so long.


----------



## Sakurai888

could someone help me with the price of Prada Vitello Daino bn2423 in milan or swiss? there's so little info about this beautiful bag out there compared the saffiano ones.

thanks beforehand


----------



## kennethrender

what's the most bought prada bag if I can ask?

casinot netissä


----------



## Deleted member 466817

Hello Ladies..

Can someone shed light on this BN2081 Prada?


I would like to know details about it; year, price. I was searching online but I found nothing.
It seems I can only find knockoffs.

Will really aprreciate your help.
TYIA.


----------



## yunbi94

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie ^^  I will go to Bangkok,Thailand for my next vacation. Does anyone know the price of BN2316 and BN1801 in Bangkok? Thank you for your help


----------



## innersinner

Hey everyone,

What Prada bag would you recommend for a gift for a mother?

Thank you!


----------



## makii

Hi! new here!
I was hoping someone could help me identify what season this bag is from?
I can't seem to find much info about it.

http://www.reebonz.com.au/item/BN26032A4BF05720001 

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Ojisama51

Hi Everyone, I have an interesting purchase experience at bergdorf goodman to share:

I love the BN2274 in sabbia. Learning the price will increase soon, I called the sales rep and confirmed it is in stock. He reserved it for me and I went to pick it up after work, after confirming the price is still $1995. However when I saw the bag it wasn't in sabbia, but in NOISETTE, which I've barely seen anywhere. The sales serving me (not the sales that I called) said the Sabbia is no longer in stock, but the Noisette is sold for only $1399. I bought the bag in huge surprise. When I went to pay for it the sales was talking to another sales in secret, and then told me it's actually priced incorrectly. It should've been priced as $1995 but he would still honor the price he told me. Now I seriously doubt if I am really that lucky.

Any thoughts? BTW I've seen really few discussions about the noisette color. Is it an outdated color?


----------



## Ms Shopaholic30

hi everyone. im new here. im dilemma in between Prada saffiano Leather BL0838 (tamaris Pink) & LV Alma BB (indian rose), which one should I go for? both r nice. need your suggestions here. thanks so much.


----------



## callieporsche

Yes, both are super cute but I love saffiano more than vernis.


----------



## callieporsche

kennethrender said:


> what's the most bought prada bag if I can ask?
> 
> casinot netissä


I think the saffiano lux tote (double zip)


----------



## candysheree

I got a prada woc for christmas and I love the bag, the only thing is theres a scratch on leather right by the logo, its not to noticable and they are out of the black ones at saks, am I being to picky? Should I take it back or just dealwith it?


----------



## candysheree

Its to the left of the prada logo


----------



## callieporsche

I say return/exchange it. You can ask them for stock transfer maybe if that's possible. We have it here. But if they don't have available stock anymore and you really like this one, then ask yourself can you live with this? I mean I always ask that myself. If you cant enjoy it with its flaw then there's no sense in keeping it


----------



## candysheree

Thankyou for the reply, Im gonna hold onto it until saks gets a new shipment, then Im going to exchange, I feel bad cause it was a gift from my fiance, I dont want to hurt his feelings, but I feel that a wallet over $600, should be perfect or pretty close. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annie81

When's the next price increase?


----------



## cookiesyum

Ms Shopaholic30 said:


> hi everyone. im new here. im dilemma in between Prada saffiano Leather BL0838 (tamaris Pink) & LV Alma BB (indian rose), which one should I go for? both r nice. need your suggestions here. thanks so much.


My bf just brought me BL0838 in Saffiano Lux in Cerise colour! I love the Alma bb for some time, but then I decided on the prada one as I think the prada shape is better than the alma bb, although alma bb is abit more spacious as it doesn't have the middle compartment like the prada, also alma bb has gone up from $1450 feb 2013 to $1950 now in Australia - >.< which also deter me from getting it aswell. but they both super cute! goodluck


----------



## callieporsche

Hello guys! Need your feedback on this bag. I hardly see pictures or comments on this handbag. Now I'm doubting if I should keep this or shall I exchange this to saffiano lux tote? I really love the style and the design. This is a limited edition. What do you think guys???


----------



## Annie81

Wow that's a big increase for a year.





cookiesyum said:


> My bf just brought me BL0838 in Saffiano Lux in Cerise colour! I love the Alma bb for some time, but then I decided on the prada one as I think the prada shape is better than the alma bb, although alma bb is abit more spacious as it doesn't have the middle compartment like the prada, also alma bb has gone up from $1450 feb 2013 to $1950 now in Australia - >.< which also deter me from getting it aswell. but they both super cute! goodluck


----------



## dennismcvicker

I also haven't got any since I've been on a real tight financial trauma lately, but soon I will! And im pretty excited.

http://www.casinospiele.ws/


----------



## cookiesyum

Annie81 said:


> Wow that's a big increase for a year.


I know right! LV has gone crazy with price increases last year..... :'(


----------



## cookiesyum

this my new baby 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## callieporsche

cookiesyum said:


> View attachment 2447965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this my new baby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## candysheree

Gorgeous bag, love the color and shape!


----------



## s4d4f

callieporsche said:


> Hello guys! Need your feedback on this bag. I hardly see pictures or comments on this handbag. Now I'm doubting if I should keep this or shall I exchange this to saffiano lux tote? I really love the style and the design. This is a limited edition. What do you think guys???




It's a really cute pattern - it's currently at 40% off in the Winter Sale, did you get it at the reduced price?


It depends how often you buy designer bags. If you're only going to get 1 PRADA I would just get the saffiano lux tote in black or another easy coordinating colour, because realistically this bag won't go with that many colours and outfits.

BUT, this is definitely a very pretty bag, so up to you to decide what exactly you want this bag for )


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## callieporsche

s4d4f said:


> It's a really cute pattern - it's currently at 40% off in the Winter Sale, did you get it at the reduced price?
> 
> 
> It depends how often you buy designer bags. If you're only going to get 1 PRADA I would just get the saffiano lux tote in black or another easy coordinating colour, because realistically this bag won't go with that many colours and outfits.
> 
> BUT, this is definitely a very pretty bag, so up to you to decide what exactly you want this bag for )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


hi s4d4f! thanks for the response. 

yes got it on sale, but 30% only  well, actually this is not my first prada bag and already have a black one  I've been eyeing this print for a while so I got really excited when I saw this on sale. prada is really addictive  so I am banning myself from going to the store in the next months, lol 

thanks again! i am now comforted


----------



## jellenp32

New arrivals on neiman Marcus.com!!!!!!


----------



## cy13497

I'm thinking of getting my first prada? Any advise from the pros
I saw the saffiano tote black ramage PRODUCT CODE: BN2674_2A7N_F0PYD.
Think it's quit nice. Or should i get other models?


----------



## candysheree

I went ahead and exchanged my black prada woc with the scratch that was bugging me, for the blue prada woc, I love it, glad I got a little color


----------



## callieporsche

cy13497 said:


> I'm thinking of getting my first prada? Any advise from the pros
> I saw the saffiano tote black ramage PRODUCT CODE: BN2674_2A7N_F0PYD.
> Think it's quit nice. Or should i get other models?


it's really pretty  if you really like the style and color, go get it! i will be out soon


----------



## cy13497

Thanks. Callieporsche 
I'll share the pics with you after i get it.


----------



## candysheree

candysheree said:


> I got a prada woc for christmas and I love the bag, the only thing is theres a scratch on leather right by the logo, its not to noticable and they are out of the black ones at saks, am I being to picky? Should I take it back or just dealwith it?



I exchanged it for the blue and I love it, I'm 36 wks pregnant and it matches my Storkxak changing bag perfect!!


----------



## fightdirrty

Hope this is a good place to post this! I didn't think it fell under bag repairs. 

I purchased a wonderful Prada bag from NM over a year ago (see below), and I see the newer models (BL0836) come with an adjustable shoulder strap. 

I contacted the nearest Prada store, and spoke with a wonderful associate about finding me a shoulder strap in the color visone. I told her the model number of the current model that looks just like my bag, and said it seems the strap attaches onto the top handle rings, so it's not as thought my bag would need special hardware. She said she'll have to get back to me, but it will probably cost $120~ and probably take 6 months, but she may have said weeks.

Do you guys think I should hold out hope?


Edit: Oh darn! I am looking at the additional photos on Prada's web site, and it seems there IS a little ring that it attaches onto. I think it should still work on my top handle rings, but I'm worried even more now.


----------



## Bratty1919

callieporsche said:


> Hello guys! Need your feedback on this bag. I hardly see pictures or comments on this handbag. Now I'm doubting if I should keep this or shall I exchange this to saffiano lux tote? I really love the style and the design. This is a limited edition. What do you think guys???




Keep this one! Ltd. edition will keep it's value more  Plus you have a unique bag- EVERYONE has the saffiano lux.


----------



## Bratty1919

cookiesyum said:


> View attachment 2447965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this my new baby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Aww- how cute.


----------



## klavery12

Beach Bum said:


> *OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!


what color prada should i get? in the saffiano leather


----------



## dubaiprincess07

hey ladies... i have a question!

when u buy your bags from retailers, do they still come in their boxes or not? i just bought my prada and YSL yesterday but they didnt come in their boxes. :'( they only came with the dust bag and auth card.

that depreciates its value right?


----------



## cookiesyum

Depends on the model/size. Wallets pretty sure they all comes with the box, but bags not always.


----------



## dubaiprincess07

cookiesyum said:


> Depends on the model/size. Wallets pretty sure they all comes with the box, but bags not always.



i got the bn2274....


----------



## cookiesyum

dubaiprincess07 said:


> i got the bn2274....




Did u brought it directly from a Prada store? Im pretty sure this one will come with the box. If you really uncertain, I think you should go back and ask them about it. But I don't think it affects the value that much, if you going to sell it later on, some ppl might prefer to have the box as it gives more genuine feel, but you won't be able to post it as it way too heavy and bulky. I brought my BL0838 without a box as the SA said this model doesn't come with the box so it's not a big thing.


----------



## gottabagit

dubaiprincess07 said:


> hey ladies... i have a question!
> 
> when u buy your bags from retailers, do they still come in their boxes or not? i just bought my prada and YSL yesterday but they didnt come in their boxes. :'( they only came with the dust bag and auth card.
> 
> that depreciates its value right?



All my bags have come with a box. I'm not sure why the lack of a box bothers us (me included). I once had to navigate the box for mile and take public transportation. I regretted taking that box and since I don't store my bags in boxes, as the bags need to breathe, or so I've heard, I'm not sure what the relevance of the box is. Actually I don't think the one bag I bought from the outlet came in a box.


----------



## kellydean

i just received a Fendi small 2jours that i ordered from Neiman Marcus. it came in the dust bag but just in the packing box. i know that is real but isn't it funny that the lack of the "box" bothers us? i don't use the boxes and frankly throwing them away is bulky but there is something about the sight of THAT box!!!LOL!


----------



## applecidered

I bought a prada last month from saks and it didn't come with a box... just a dust bag. Is this normal?


----------



## cinful

applecidered said:


> I bought a prada last month from saks and it didn't come with a box... just a dust bag. Is this normal?


I just bought a Prada bag from Saks and it arrived last week in the dustbag, no box.  Yes, I was disappointed too.  Still, I  absolutely love my Prada Daino Convertible Hobo in a lovely blue (Cobalto). I used it on a business trip this past weekend and must say - it's not heavy.  The side pockets make for quick access to cell phone and other travel items.  The bag is not too big where you fill it with everything including the kitchen sink, but big enough that all my essentials were with me. Also, the blue is dreamy and goes with everything.


----------



## dubaiprincess07

kellydean said:


> i just received a Fendi small 2jours that i ordered from Neiman Marcus. it came in the dust bag but just in the packing box. i know that is real but isn't it funny that the lack of the "box" bothers us? i don't use the boxes and frankly throwing them away is bulky but there is something about the sight of THAT box!!!LOL!


hahaha the box gives me the satisfaction of having bought a new bag though!  i know im just eventually gonna end up throwing it away somehow but still.... BOXXXXXXXX


----------



## syjentang

applecidered said:


> I bought a prada last month from saks and it didn't come with a box... just a dust bag. Is this normal?


 
Did you request for the box? Sometimes they only give the box if you request for it.


----------



## Rekidai

Mine didn't come with a box either...
Recently saw my Large Prada Saffiano Tote bag, its brand new with a tag. Started feeling buyer's remorse, should have bought the medium sized one. argh! Anyone ever felt that way?


----------



## cinful

Yes, I have felt the buyer's remorse but it was the other way around. I bought a small bag and then saw the larger one.


----------



## digital_doll

Didn't want to open a new thread for this but.. have you seen the Zara douple zip bag?  

http://www.zara.com/us/en/new-collection/woman/handbags/citybag-with-zips-c358019p1694253.html

I spotted it yesterday and at first glance thought someone put their Prada on the floor while trying on something. I quickly realized this wasn't the case. Here's a pic I took of the bag


----------



## arh0041

I have received a box as well as just a dust bag. It really makes no difference to me. In fact, the boxes take up too much valuable room in my closet.


----------



## jeune_fille

Hi Girls,

I recently purchased from Belle & Clive a Prada sandals. However, they were known to sell fake items. Where can I post if the sandals I bought is authentic. It will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Bratty1919

jeune_fille said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I recently purchased from Belle & Clive a Prada sandals. However, they were known to sell fake items. Where can I post if the sandals I bought is authentic. It will arrive tomorrow.




Post detailed pictures on the "Glass Slipper" thread


----------



## lederhy

Hey i need help asap. I recently purchased a prada saffiano medium double zipper bn2274 from this pre owned luxury items store in toronto and paid 1500$ for it. When they shipped it to their store in montreal i picked it up brought it back home and after looking at it i noticed something was off. I think the purse is fake and this is why: the prada logo is wierd. The second leg of the r is just straight. There is stitching underneath the snaps and the card has no written dates or stores name. I told the owner of the store and said it's a real if i had doubts i could return it and he was saying the most important thing to make sure the purse is real is that tag inside the pocket with a production code on it. I do have that. It says 175 on it. Please help!? should i return or keep it?


----------



## jeune_fille

Bratty1919 said:


> Post detailed pictures on the "Glass Slipper" thread




Thanks a lot.. I will do it  This is stressful. I have items in my basket another Prada shoes and a Hogan.. Good thing I searched for this site, Ive empty my basket and will just order in NET-A-PORTER


----------



## missfiggy

lederhy said:


> Hey i need help asap. I recently purchased a prada saffiano medium double zipper bn2274 from this pre owned luxury items store in toronto and paid 1500$ for it. When they shipped it to their store in montreal i picked it up brought it back home and after looking at it i noticed something was off. I think the purse is fake and this is why: the prada logo is wierd. The second leg of the r is just straight. There is stitching underneath the snaps and the card has no written dates or stores name. I told the owner of the store and said it's a real if i had doubts i could return it and he was saying the most important thing to make sure the purse is real is that tag inside the pocket with a production code on it. I do have that. It says 175 on it. Please help!? should i return or keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482295
> View attachment 2482296




You've posted this request everywhere except in the right place.  Here's a link to the Authenticate this Prada forum -PLEASE READ POST #1 FIRST.

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-813453.html

Make sure you post the necessary photos otherwise no-one can help.


----------



## lederhy

missfiggy said:


> You've posted this request everywhere except in the right place.  Here's a link to the Authenticate this Prada forum -PLEASE READ POST #1 FIRST.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-813453.html
> 
> Make sure you post the necessary photos otherwise no-one can help.




Hey! Thanks for the reply but unfortunately the link is not working.


----------



## missfiggy

lederhy said:


> Hey! Thanks for the reply but unfortunately the link is not working.



Hmmm....works for me.  If the link doesn't work then choose the "Authenticate this Prada PLEASE READ POST #1 FIRST" thread from the list where you found this page.  You need to click on PRADA at the bottom of this page where it says HOME > PREMIER DESIGNERS > PRADA >  Then a list of threads will come up in a new window.  Select the thread you want and that should take you where you need to be.


----------



## kwalamama

Hi ladies

I went HK Prada Space outlet and bought this last Dec. It was a beauty at first sight but after using it yesterday, I notice some flaws  

The SA told me the logo was purposely made slanted. When I google for such bag, I didn't see any and the letter "R" on the logo is not the normal "R" on authentic Prada. 

Need some comments and advise here if it is authentic?! And have anyone seen this design before...


----------



## kwalamama

One more pic.. The silver lettering on the word Milano "falls off" as well


----------



## NAMoo

hi guys,can i ask u something
I'm deciding whether to buy,but I confused with cards different style icon below to activists present. 
Normally Barcode will collapse on the right leg. 
And leaves certificatecard Activists usually be a single line. 
I do not know how old or whatever
she say that buying in France in 2009.
i'm unsure for that 
thank you


----------



## missfiggy

kwalamama said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I went HK Prada Space outlet and bought this last Dec. It was a beauty at first sight but after using it yesterday, I notice some flaws
> 
> The SA told me the logo was purposely made slanted. When I google for such bag, I didn't see any and the letter "R" on the logo is not the normal "R" on authentic Prada.
> 
> Need some comments and advise here if it is authentic?! And have anyone seen this design before...
> 
> View attachment 2485589
> View attachment 2485590
> View attachment 2485592
> View attachment 2485593
> View attachment 2485594
> View attachment 2485595
> View attachment 2485596




You need to post your request here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-813453.html

No-one can help you if you don't put the request into the right thread with all the right pictures.


----------



## missfiggy

NAMoo said:


> hi guys,can i ask u something
> I'm deciding whether to buy,but I confused with cards different style icon below to activists present.
> Normally Barcode will collapse on the right leg.
> And leaves certificatecard Activists usually be a single line.
> I do not know how old or whatever
> she say that buying in France in 2009.
> i'm unsure for that
> thank you




You need to read the answer above and post this in the correct thread.  FWIW - this wallet looks very very fake.


----------



## NAMoo

missfiggy said:


> You need to read the answer above and post this in the correct thread.  FWIW - this wallet looks very very fake.


thank and sorry about this.I almost bought it 
it's fake card right ?
thank for ur answer


----------



## LVSTAR

Does the Prada Saffiano Lux Double-Zip tote (BN2274) come with a lock and key?  Just checking as I am making a decision between this bag style and another Prada bag that actually shows it comes with both a covered lock and a key.


----------



## cinful

My New Prada.  I love the blue color and the side pockets make getting to my phone and glasses so easy.


----------



## Bratty1919

cinful said:


> My New Prada.  I love the blue color and the side pockets make getting to my phone and glasses so easy.




That's a lovely color. Congrats!


----------



## jellenp32

The blue tote is great. Can u post modeling pics please


----------



## callieporsche

cy13497 said:


> Thanks. Callieporsche
> I'll share the pics with you after i get it.


Hey! Did you get the bag? How is it??? &#128522;


----------



## cy13497

callieporsche said:


> Hey! Did you get the bag? How is it??? &#128522;



I did get the bag, but after 2 days. The bag's print started to peel away so i exchange it with another bag.


----------



## Annie81

Wow still problems with the bags and I was reconsidering buying one this week think I will pass which is unfortunate I love the bag but don't want to risk the crappy work on making them


----------



## cy13497

Exchange it with this bag.


----------



## AmieQ62

where is the best place to sell my prada? I get worried posting anywhere or cosigning them with some company.


----------



## cy13497

AmieQ62 said:


> where is the best place to sell my prada? I get worried posting anywhere or cosigning them with some company.



Can i see the bag? If it peaks my interest, i might buy it directly from you.


----------



## Bratty1919

cy13497 said:


> Exchange it with this bag.




Love that wallet!


----------



## ashi112211

Wondering if anyone can help me identify this bag? It'd great be great to know it's name, year of manufacture etc etc? Sorry for my ignorant questions as it's my first prada purchase and I'm so in love with this bag that I want to know more about it. 

Hope Prada exerts can help me. 


Thanks for your help


----------



## callieporsche

cy13497 said:


> Exchange it with this bag.


Wow! That'a beauty! Congratz! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## cy13497

ashi112211 said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me identify this bag? It'd great be great to know it's name, year of manufacture etc etc? Sorry for my ignorant questions as it's my first prada purchase and I'm so in love with this bag that I want to know more about it.
> 
> Hope Prada exerts can help me.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



It's all on the card. But, why there is no date of purchase and the shop where you purchase them?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Sorry, I'm sure this has been asked before but my online search proved unsuccessful.  Are coats (and RTW in general) at outlets all made specifically for outlets? For example, the ones with the blue labels? I notice these clothes tend to be made in Romania. I don't recall ever seeing clothes with blue coloured tags in proper department stores and Prada retail stores. Thanks!


----------



## callieporsche

We should have a thread of photos only of our prada in action  sharing mine.. weekend family date


----------



## Victorianeliza

Hey guys!!! I'm in need of some assistance identyfing differences between these two bags. I'm going to be purchasing my very first Prada handbag within the next week or so here and I've been eyeing the Saffiano Double-zip totes FOREVER!!! I'm purchasing mine from Bergdorf Goodman but, I was on there website trying to figure out the difference between these two bags:



Bag #1

Bag #2


 I noticed the $130 price difference and wanted to further investigate. What I've noticed thus far is the less expensive of the two (Bag #1) is a bit taller in height. Which, I'm personally leaning more toward. However then I was reading the description of the leather and Bag #2 is described as "Saffiano calfskin leather" as opposed to Bag #1 which is just "Saffiano leather". I've held/visited local Prada retailers multiple times so I understand that Saffiano leather is a coated durable leather but what is "saffiano calfskin leather"? 

Please let me know if you notice anything else, or have any differences, pros or cons to add.

In addition does anyone know anymore details about the hardware on a Prada? Bergdorfs describes is as "golden hardware" but, on Prada's website they describe certain bags as "Brass" and "Gold Plated." I would really like to purchase a bag that has the Gold-plated hardware.

Thank you, Victoria


----------



## callieporsche

Victorianeliza said:


> Hey guys!!! I'm in need of some assistance identyfing differences between these two bags. I'm going to be purchasing my very first Prada handbag within the next week or so here and I've been eyeing the Saffiano Double-zip totes FOREVER!!! I'm purchasing mine from Bergdorf Goodman but, I was on there website trying to figure out the difference between these two bags:
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #1
> 
> Bag #2
> 
> 
> I noticed the $130 price difference and wanted to further investigate. What I've noticed thus far is the less expensive of the two (Bag #1) is a bit taller in height. Which, I'm personally leaning more toward. However then I was reading the description of the leather and Bag #2 is described as "Saffiano calfskin leather" as opposed to Bag #1 which is just "Saffiano leather". I've held/visited local Prada retailers multiple times so I understand that Saffiano leather is a coated durable leather but what is "saffiano calfskin leather"?
> 
> Please let me know if you notice anything else, or have any differences, pros or cons to add.
> 
> In addition does anyone know anymore details about the hardware on a Prada? Bergdorfs describes is as "golden hardware" but, on Prada's website they describe certain bags as "Brass" and "Gold Plated." I would really like to purchase a bag that has the Gold-plated hardware.
> 
> Thank you, Victoria


The pride diff is due to the size, I believe. Also, saffiano leather is actually calfskin so there should be no difference  as to hardware I read somewhere that it is brass, but im not sure bcoz mine looks gold plated brass. Hope that helps. 

It would be easier if you know the code. Prada refers to their items using codes. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## bentleyblack

Hi guys what is the best website to buy prada online?


----------



## qudz104

Hello everyone,
Prada noob here. Would anyone know how outlet prices compare vs dept stores? Tia!! 
Also is anyone can identify this (dream) bag for me I'd be sooo grateful.


----------



## nami747

qudz104 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Prada noob here. Would anyone know how outlet prices compare vs dept stores? Tia!!
> Also is anyone can identify this (dream) bag for me I'd be sooo grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542735


Hi!  I don't know about prices at outlets vs. retail.  But this gorgeous bag is a BN2625.
It's on the Prada site, here's the links.

http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/handbags/totes/BN2625_PEO_F068Z

Cheers!


----------



## qudz104

nami747 said:


> Hi!  I don't know about prices at outlets vs. retail.  But this gorgeous bag is a BN2625.
> It's on the Prada site, here's the links.
> 
> http://store.prada.com/en/US/woman/handbags/totes/BN2625_PEO_F068Z
> 
> Cheers!



ohhhh thank you!!!! its been pinned by me for so long but i never knew its name.


----------



## TigressS

qudz104 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Prada noob here. Would anyone know how outlet prices compare vs dept stores? Tia!!
> Also is anyone can identify this (dream) bag for me I'd be sooo grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542735


 
Hi there, 
I have recently been in a Prada outlet in Bicester Village near Oxford/London and I have to say that the prices were like 50% off. There were lots of different nylon bag ranging between 280 and 330 GBP and leather shoppers and  Vitellos for around 500. Also quite a few miu miu bags in store. This was my first trip to the outlet and I was really positively surprised
Plus lots of small accessories, I picked up a lovely pink saffiano wallet for 120 GBP

PS your dream bag was also there!!! But in brown...and it was around 600 GBP, hope it helps!!


----------



## bentleyblack

Does anyone know if these bags are cheaper in the US?


----------



## qudz104

TigressS said:


> Hi there,
> I have recently been in a Prada outlet in Bicester Village near Oxford/London and I have to say that the prices were like 50% off. There were lots of different nylon bag ranging between 280 and 330 GBP and leather shoppers and  Vitellos for around 500. Also quite a few miu miu bags in store. This was my first trip to the outlet and I was really positively surprised
> Plus lots of small accessories, I picked up a lovely pink saffiano wallet for 120 GBP
> 
> PS your dream bag was also there!!! But in brown...and it was around 600 GBP, hope it helps!!



thank you for the intel! i hope to go to woodbury commons on my next trip to new jersey so ill get to check out the prada outlet there! its nice to know the discount was considerable! i hope that bag is still there when i go, id love it in either the red or brown!


----------



## Juliemvis

Hi do you know if Bicester village post out , thanks


----------



## helen_f

Hi there,

Google keeps sending me ads of this website http://e-luxe.eu/ and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with it.

They have lots of prada and other brands and they advertise them as being authentic. They offer some substantial (although not unreal) discounts- still, it seems too good to be true in my view and they don't explain why their prices are cheaper, so I was wondering if any of you have tried this or if their bags are actually authentic. 

There is virtually nothing about this website online, so I thought this might be useful to other users too (and I am really curious myself)!


----------



## TigressS

qudz104 said:


> thank you for the intel! i hope to go to woodbury commons on my next trip to new jersey so ill get to check out the prada outlet there! its nice to know the discount was considerable! i hope that bag is still there when i go, id love it in either the red or brown!


Good luck!! I hope you'll find your dream bag


----------



## TigressS

qudz104 said:


> thank you for the intel! i hope to go to woodbury commons on my next trip to new jersey so ill get to check out the prada outlet there! its nice to know the discount was considerable! i hope that bag is still there when i go, id love it in either the red or brown!


Oh Look what I found!!!!!!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...08?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a8ce8a058
Is it the one?


----------



## TigressS

Juliemvis said:


> Hi do you know if Bicester village post out , thanks



Not 100% sure but I don't think so! It's also worth getting there first thing when they open as half an hour into the shopping half of the items were gone..mind you I went on Sunday which is a popular day I think


----------



## missfiggy

helen_f said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Google keeps sending me ads of this website http://e-luxe.eu/ and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with it.
> 
> They have lots of prada and other brands and they advertise them as being authentic. They offer some substantial (although not unreal) discounts- still, it seems too good to be true in my view and they don't explain why their prices are cheaper, so I was wondering if any of you have tried this or if their bags are actually authentic.
> 
> There is virtually nothing about this website online, so I thought this might be useful to other users too (and I am really curious myself)!




DANGER - ALARM BELLS.....RED FLAGS!!!!!

From what I can see this website sells mostly fakes...eg...

http://www.e-luxe.eu/prada-vitello-daino-tote/

I wouldn't touch this site with a 40 foot barge pole.  Whilst there are some which appear to be authentic, it could also be the case that they are stolen photos.  Sites like these...you never know what you're going to get.


----------



## svmgv

Hi!

I'm in the market for a statement bag, on the smaller side. I really like the Prada document holder (more so than the Chanel, though it's out of my price range anyway so that's beside the point haha), but am not sure which color to get. I'm 90% set on the peonia, a fuschia, since I wear a lot of pastels, but the red is more classic, and probably suits black better. I'm not really looking for it to work all year round since I have a black Chanel classic flap (though from the 80s, and looks it).

Here are a couple pics of me (5'8") posing with a friend's bag - usually would not wear it with green haha!

What do you think?


----------



## runningllqq

svmgv said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm in the market for a statement bag, on the smaller side. I really like the Prada document holder



The red one looks good on you!! (^_^)


----------



## qudz104

TigressS said:


> Oh Look what I found!!!!!!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...08?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a8ce8a058
> Is it the one?



i think so!!! thanks for looking for it!! I'm going to see what the hubs has to say about this, lol!!


----------



## svmgv

runningllqq said:


> The red one looks good on you!! (^_^)


ty!


----------



## Bratty1919

svmgv said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm in the market for a statement bag, on the smaller side. I really like the Prada document holder (more so than the Chanel, though it's out of my price range anyway so that's beside the point haha), but am not sure which color to get. I'm 90% set on the peonia, a fuschia, since I wear a lot of pastels, but the red is more classic, and probably suits black better. I'm not really looking for it to work all year round since I have a black Chanel classic flap (though from the 80s, and looks it).
> 
> Here are a couple pics of me (5'8") posing with a friend's bag - usually would not wear it with green haha!
> 
> What do you think?




I think you look fab together!


----------



## Sophieholic

Hi, I would like to ask about Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. I found out some of the lux tote have leather inner pocket but some are not. Why is that?


----------



## Candice0985

Whoo hoo! I just bought a BN1786 in cobalto. Anyone have any pictures of theirs to share!? How do you like the colour? I promise to share pics when it arrives &#128522;


----------



## zenonnikki

hello everyone! i was wondering if any of u knows how much prada wallets like 1m1132 (with bow) costs in prada outlets?


----------



## needlesticke

I'm new here and trying to find my way. I received a bag from my Aunt in Dallas, it says Prada on it and I love the bag. Have to wait till I have been on here for 5 days to post pictures, trying to find out if it is real or a fake. Either way is ok because I really love the bag. Was very happy to find this site and will make sure to stop in every day even if my Prada is not real.


----------



## Symppisp

Sophieholic said:


> Hi, I would like to ask about Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. I found out some of the lux tote have leather inner pocket but some are not. Why is that?



I have also wondered about this. I have several Saffiano Lux totes and they are authentic. Also, one of my Saffianos has a little bit different kind of "R" in the front logo but it should be as authentic as the other ones.  :wondering


----------



## Bryant

Hi all, I'm new here so I can't create a thread for this, but I have a question about Prada Reversible belts.

I just bought a Prada men's Reversible Saffiano Leather belt from Neiman Marcus (can be googled).

However, I am not sure how to use the other side of the belt?  It came with a traditional buckle, so if I were to flip the belt around, I wouldn't be able to use the buckle.  Is the buckle supposed to be removed then repositioned?  I'd try it, but I don't want to ruin the belt.  I also tried calling the Prada boutique and the SA that answered said "We only have reversible belts that can be turned around and used right away" (which was really vague and unhelpful lol).  The SA at Neiman Marcus couldn't figure it out either.  And nothing came up on google or YouTube.  So odd o_o.

Any advice you could give would be much appreciated, ty^^

I'll try to include photos, but not sure if I am allowed to post them yet since I'm a new member:










ok the share image function hates me haha.  but those are the links to the pictures.


----------



## Sophieholic

Symppisp said:


> I have also wondered about this. I have several Saffiano Lux totes and they are authentic. Also, one of my Saffianos has a little bit different kind of "R" in the front logo but it should be as authentic as the other ones.  :wondering




I wish someone could explain that for us! I heard about the 'R' too and it somehow bothers me. Some people will think: oh urs is different than mine urs must be fake! What logic is that D:


----------



## tman01

Hey guys, just wanted my fellow Prada enthusiasts to know that if you're looking at getting a Prada from mynetsales.com, just be a bit weary.   Some people have purchased and received the real deal but I was one of the unlucky ones that received a fake.  Don't know why buying bags is a lottery for this site because it's absolutely illegal to sell counterfeit in Australia but that's just what my experience was.  The brass hardware and cards are different to the an authentic bag but other than that everything was SO close to the real one.  Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## tman01

Sophieholic said:


> I wish someone could explain that for us! I heard about the 'R' too and it somehow bothers me. Some people will think: oh urs is different than mine urs must be fake! What logic is that D:


The Rs on the logo have to have a bit of an empty wedge between the rounded under part of the R and the leg that sticks out diagonally (as in the line where you round down from the round part of the R goes deeper towards the verticle line of the R).  If yours doesn't go in at all and just stops when it touches the diagonal leg of the R it's likely it's been imitated.  Haha hope that helps in giving you just a bit of an idea!! it's sort of hard to explain!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tman01 said:


> The Rs on the logo have to have a bit of an empty wedge between the rounded under part of the R and the leg that sticks out diagonally (as in the line where you round down from the round part of the R goes deeper towards the verticle line of the R).  If yours doesn't go in at all and just stops when it touches the diagonal leg of the R it's likely it's been imitated.  Haha hope that helps in giving you just a bit of an idea!! it's sort of hard to explain!




There are no absolutes about authenticating Pradas.  That's a long, worn out fable spun time and time again. 


X


----------



## Prada Psycho

tman01 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted my fellow Prada enthusiasts to know that if you're looking at getting a Prada from mynetsales.com, just be a bit weary.   Some people have purchased and received the real deal but I was one of the unlucky ones that received a fake.  Don't know why buying bags is a lottery for this site because it's absolutely illegal to sell counterfeit in Australia but that's just what my experience was.  The brass hardware and cards are different to the an authentic bag but other than that everything was SO close to the real one.  Just wanted to give you a heads up.



Mynetsale ONLY sells knock offs. Period.


----------



## tman01

Wow Prada Psycho, you certainly come off as extremely aggressive.  I never suggested that the R's were an absolute indicator of authenticity.  I'm only speaking from my own experience comparing a fake one I got from mynetsales to one I purchased at a boutique.  

The Rs were different in the way I described and the banner and the shield were also minutely different because of the detail.  The authenticity cards were also another indicator.  No absolutes but most indicators point a certain way.  

The other reply I was "busy" posting yesterday re taking a questionable bag into an actual Prada boutique so they can take a look at it was actually a tip I got from someone that regularly uses the purseblog forum and as I've since discovered, Prada's not willing to put stuff in writing but they did tell me mine was counterfeit.  Doesn't quite play into your "Prada NEVER authenticate bags" assertion does it?

This forum is supposed to be for general discussion and personal experiences and as far as I'm concerned I've posted my experience which should NOT warrant your censorship let alone a command from you to "stop posting stuff like this".

I never  thought it was this forum's policy that there was a limit on how much  you can post and that i'm not allowed to speak from my own experiences  in threads


----------



## Bryant

tman01 said:


> Wow Prada Psycho, you certainly come off as extremely aggressive.  I never suggested that the R's were an absolute indicator of authenticity.  I'm only speaking from my own experience comparing a fake one I got from mynetsales to one I purchased at a boutique.
> 
> The Rs were different in the way I described and the banner and the shield were also minutely different because of the detail.  The authenticity cards were also another indicator.  No absolutes but most indicators point a certain way.
> 
> The other reply I was "busy" posting yesterday re taking a questionable bag into an actual Prada boutique so they can take a look at it was actually a tip I got from someone that regularly uses the purseblog forum and as I've since discovered, Prada's not willing to put stuff in writing but they did tell me mine was counterfeit.  Doesn't quite play into your "Prada NEVER authenticate bags" assertion does it?
> 
> This forum is supposed to be for general discussion and personal experiences and as far as I'm concerned I've posted my experience which should NOT warrant your censorship let alone a command from you to "stop posting stuff like this".
> 
> I never  thought it was this forum's policy that there was a limit on how much  you can post and that i'm not allowed to speak from my own experiences  in threads



I agree. :/  Made me kind of weary to post anything else on the forum.  Granted, it is hard to tell what a person's tone is through text online, but that post was very aggressive and abrupt compared to other posts I've read from that person.  Hopefully it was just a misunderstanding :]

I'm new to the forum too and look forward to exploring it with you!


----------



## Grace123

Hey guys, ain't nobody know Prada like PP; if she says it's fake, believe it. If you think she's "too abrupt," just wait til you try to get your money back from your fake seller. PP has had and seen more Pradas than most of us could ever HOPE to be lucky enough to see, and she's just trying to help us all and she does it non gratis. I'm not sure she's the one who should lighten up here.


----------



## Bratty1919

Grace123 said:


> Hey guys, ain't nobody know Prada like PP; if she says it's fake, believe it. If you think she's "too abrupt," just wait til you try to get your money back from your fake seller. PP has had and seen more Pradas than most of us could ever HOPE to be lucky enough to see, and she's just trying to help us all and she does it non gratis. I'm not sure she's the one who should lighten up here.




This!


----------



## missfiggy

tman01 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted my fellow Prada enthusiasts to know that if you're looking at getting a Prada from mynetsales.com, just be a bit weary.   Some people have purchased and received the real deal but I was one of the unlucky ones that received a fake.  Don't know why buying bags is a lottery for this site because it's absolutely illegal to sell counterfeit in Australia but that's just what my experience was.  The brass hardware and cards are different to the an authentic bag but other than that everything was SO close to the real one.  Just wanted to give you a heads up.


 


tman01 said:


> The Rs on the logo have to have a bit of an empty wedge between the rounded under part of the R and the leg that sticks out diagonally (as in the line where you round down from the round part of the R goes deeper towards the verticle line of the R).  If yours doesn't go in at all and just stops when it touches the diagonal leg of the R it's likely it's been imitated.  Haha hope that helps in giving you just a bit of an idea!! it's sort of hard to explain!


 

Hi - you're new here so you are probably not aware of the etiquette we use here.  We make a point of absolutely not discussing specifics on any fake because we know that the threads here are used by counterfeiters to make their items more realistic.  We are also well aware that mynetsale.com sells fakes and a few of us have identified the hallmarks which mark the mynetsales fakes.  We really would like to keep that info under wraps because authenticating is really hard and time consuming and if fakers know what to change, it makes authenticating even harder.  Please don't take this as meaning that you are unwelcome, far from it, we love new members here as it always makes the chat more lively.


----------



## missfiggy

needlesticke said:


> I'm new here and trying to find my way. I received a bag from my Aunt in Dallas, it says Prada on it and I love the bag. Have to wait till I have been on here for 5 days to post pictures, trying to find out if it is real or a fake. Either way is ok because I really love the bag. Was very happy to find this site and will make sure to stop in every day even if my Prada is not real.


 

you don't have to wait 5 days to post a pic - just put the photos onto the Authenticate this Prada thread and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## missfiggy

Sophieholic said:


> I wish someone could explain that for us! I heard about the 'R' too and it somehow bothers me. Some people will think: oh urs is different than mine urs must be fake! What logic is that D:


 

Prada "tweaks" the logo every now and then and half the "fun" of authenticating is knowing which logo style goes with which range.


----------



## missfiggy

tman01 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted my fellow Prada enthusiasts to know that if you're looking at getting a Prada from mynetsales.com, just be a bit weary.   Some people have purchased and received the real deal but I was one of the unlucky ones that received a fake.  Don't know why buying bags is a lottery for this site because it's absolutely illegal to sell counterfeit in Australia but that's just what my experience was.  The brass hardware and cards are different to the an authentic bag but other than that everything was SO close to the real one.  Just wanted to give you a heads up.


 

I've NEVER seen an authentic Prada item from mynetsale.com  NEVER, EVER.


----------



## missfiggy

tman01 said:


> Wow Prada Psycho, you certainly come off as extremely aggressive.  I never suggested that the R's were an absolute indicator of authenticity.  I'm only speaking from my own experience comparing a fake one I got from mynetsales to one I purchased at a boutique.
> 
> The Rs were different in the way I described and the banner and the shield were also minutely different because of the detail.  The authenticity cards were also another indicator.  No absolutes but most indicators point a certain way.
> 
> The other reply I was "busy" posting yesterday re taking a questionable bag into an actual Prada boutique so they can take a look at it was actually a tip I got from someone that regularly uses the purseblog forum and as I've since discovered, Prada's not willing to put stuff in writing but they did tell me mine was counterfeit.  *Doesn't quite play into your "Prada NEVER authenticate bags" assertion does it?*
> 
> This forum is supposed to be for general discussion and personal experiences and as far as I'm concerned I've posted my experience which should NOT warrant your censorship let alone a command from you to "stop posting stuff like this".
> 
> I never  thought it was this forum's policy that there was a limit on how much  you can post and that i'm not allowed to speak from my own experiences  in threads


 

Prada sales associates are strictly prohibited under their contract of employment from "authenticating" anything that is brought into the store.  Whoever commented on your bag has put their job in jeopardy.  I know some SA's automatically say something is fake because it was not purchased direct from Prada also - even though they're not permitted to say it.  It is their tactic to get rid of nuisance callers into the store.  

I know you're new here but you really should take some time to read through the pages before commenting and you will understand our etiquette a bit better, and pick up more information.  It's a widely known fact that Prada staff are not permitted to authenticate and just because someone said your bag was fake is not an authoritative comment.  The staff don't know enough about the different ranges and are therefore not qualified enough to offer any opinion.  Their job is to sell Prada, not to waste their employer's time commenting on anything else.


----------



## Maice

A big part of the fun of being a member of TPF is sharing your joy and experiences with handbags; as both a member of TPF and a handbag enthusiast, I am quite new.  I will say though that I initially joined TPF to have a Prada wallet purchased online authenticated, and even if I was new and in hindsight - quite naïve and persistent - missfiggy was very kind in assisting me.  The Prada experts and authenticators are all very nice - they are just direct when they need to be.  I am pretty sure no personal offense was intended.  


I agree with missfiggy that it's a matter of becoming more acquainted with the etiquette we have here.  We don't intend on one-upping each other on who knows more, and sharing experiences is great; however, authenticators here on TPF are authenticators for a reason.  Let's respect that knowledge and experience they have and learn from it, while sharing our own views and experiences within the boundaries of our posting etiquette.  


Let's all just enjoy and remember what TPF is about!


----------



## tman01

Oh I'm all for it! that's why I joined and I have no doubt authenticators have far greater experience than I which I fully respect! As I am new on here and still getting the hang of it I have no issue and do appreciate guidance from veterans.  In this instance I had posted my personal experience and just responded to a message directed at me that I perceived to be personally confrontational.  If it wasn't meant to be the case it's fine, water under the bridge.


----------



## tman01

yup! duly noted!


----------



## tman01

Bryant said:


> I agree. :/  Made me kind of weary to post anything else on the forum.  Granted, it is hard to tell what a person's tone is through text online, but that post was very aggressive and abrupt compared to other posts I've read from that person.  Hopefully it was just a misunderstanding :]
> 
> I'm new to the forum too and look forward to exploring it with you!


haha yup me too! this is my first time participating in public online forums and it's certainly been an experience so far!


----------



## Bryant

missfiggy said:


> Please don't take this as meaning that you are unwelcome, far from it, we love new members here as it always makes the chat more lively.



Thank you for being very diplomatic about it.  It is very much appreciated :]  I do feel welcome now   (being sincere, in case this isn't coming across)




Maice said:


> A big part of the fun of being a member of TPF is sharing your joy and experiences with handbags; as both a member of TPF and a handbag enthusiast, I am quite new.  I will say though that I initially joined TPF to have a Prada wallet purchased online authenticated, and even if I was new and in hindsight - quite naïve and persistent - missfiggy was very kind in assisting me.  The Prada experts and authenticators are all very nice - they are just direct when they need to be.  I am pretty sure no personal offense was intended.
> 
> 
> I agree with missfiggy that it's a matter of becoming more acquainted with the etiquette we have here.  We don't intend on one-upping each other on who knows more, and sharing experiences is great; however, authenticators here on TPF are authenticators for a reason.  Let's respect that knowledge and experience they have and learn from it, while sharing our own views and experiences within the boundaries of our posting etiquette.
> 
> 
> Let's all just enjoy and remember what TPF is about!



here, here! 




tman01 said:


> haha yup me too! this is my first time participating in public online forums and it's certainly been an experience so far!



I've been a part of a few forums, and it's always an experience XD  But I'm glad I'm not the only new one here this month!^^  It's better than some other forums that I've been to that are just dead haha.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> you don't have to wait 5 days to post a pic - just put the photos onto the Authenticate this Prada thread and we'll see if we can help.




There have been some issues with posting pictures - I for one have been unable to post pictures for some time


----------



## Sophieholic

Just received my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Cameo today but found out there's a defect on the leather lining! Everything was absolutely gorgeous but I just couldn't get over the lining part. It wasn't obvious if you're holding the bag but when you put your bag on the table or floor it will show. I've decided to send it back and get an exchange and I hope the next one will be fine!


----------



## Bryant

Sophieholic said:


> Just received my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Cameo today but found out there's a defect on the leather lining! Everything was absolutely gorgeous but I just couldn't get over the lining part. It wasn't obvious if you're holding the bag but when you put your bag on the table or floor it will show. I've decided to send it back and get an exchange and I hope the next one will be fine!



That is pretty noticeable.  I would've sent it back too.  Good decision.  Best of luck with your next bag!


----------



## Sophieholic

Bryant said:


> That is pretty noticeable.  I would've sent it back too.  Good decision.  Best of luck with your next bag!




thanks!! Finger crossed the next one will be perfect!


----------



## Bryant

Sophieholic said:


> thanks!! Finger crossed the next one will be perfect!



I have my fingers crossed for you too :]  post pics of your new one when it arrives


----------



## FrankieP

Hi guys. I'm desperate to find the proper name and model number of My Dream Bag - it's just the same in structure to the Saffiano Soft Triple-Pocket, only it's made out of calfskin instead. I was told the name once and it wasn't something sensible like 'calfskin soft triple-pocket', so of course I forgot it.

I'm dying to find this bag - does anybody know what / where it is??! 


 Color: Black
 Supple leather with goldtone hardware
 Logo plaque at front; slit pockets with magnetic disk closure at front and back
 Open top; no closure
 Dual 13'' top handles with 5'' drop; clip removable 44'' shoulder strap with 21'' drop
 Leather lined with two zip pockets, three slit pockets and center zip compartment
 Four metal feet at base
 Measures approximately 14'' at widest x 10'' tall at center x 6'' deep
 Leather;
 Italy;
 Style# 326365801


----------



## msharp2587

Hey Prada Fans, 

Looking to purchase my first saffiano , what other color besides black is everyone's favorite?


----------



## Sophieholic

msharp2587 said:


> Hey Prada Fans,
> 
> Looking to purchase my first saffiano , what other color besides black is everyone's favorite?



Cameo is absolutely gorgeous! and Sabbia too!


----------



## labamse

Hi ladies, I need some help in Prada colours. I'm looking for a Prada bag in Peony pink. But so far, I've manage to find Tamaris pink and Rosa pink. Does anyone have any Prada bags in these colours and wouldn't mind posting them up?


----------



## shoppingqn

Hi

Anybody have any idea what bags can I get in Prada space Florence? Any pics/webby? Reason being my sis will be going in May and she will help buy but need to provide pics to a young girl 21 yos. I also do not have anything in mind, just want to buy something nice!


----------



## gottabagit

shoppingqn said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody have any idea what bags can I get in Prada space Florence? Any pics/webby? Reason being my sis will be going in May and she will help buy but need to provide pics to a young girl 21 yos. I also do not have anything in mind, just want to buy something nice!



I'd love to hear the responses to this question since I'm going to Florence in June and I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## TigressS

msharp2587 said:


> Hey Prada Fans,
> 
> Looking to purchase my first saffiano , what other color besides black is everyone's favorite?


Hiya, 
I love the Argilla, Ottanio and the new green, purely because you don't see many of them around and the colours are so striking!


----------



## Maice

TigressS said:


> Hiya,
> I love the Argilla, Ottanio and the new green, purely because you don't see many of them around and the colours are so striking!




I'm with TigressS on Ottanio, Argilla, and the "new green" (for now, it goes by "the new green" with us since we aren't sure what it's called yet ).  The Ottanio and the "new green" are not common which is a plus, and the colors are indeed pretty!  I am personally biased for the Ottanio since that's the color of my saffiano tote.  I've noticed from the posts here that the other favored colors seem to be cameo and sabbia.


I recommend you check out the colors IRL in a store that carries Prada (or even better, an actual Prada boutique) so you can see the colors yourself - the pictures in websites (even Prada's own) sometimes don't really capture the colors that accurately.


----------



## Maice

TigressS - you were right, the color of the "new/jade green" is Billardo.  I just went to the Prada boutique since it was near the Furla boutique I came from (I incidentally just bought my latest bag from there...sigh, need to go on a bag ban soon), and my SA was kind enough to show me the BN1874 in Billardo.  I am attaching pics here - I don't think I got the color very accurately since I just used my camera phone, but it should be close enough.    It almost looks Ottanio in my shots, actually. 










P.S.  Good luck on your return... I know it's been an absolute nightmare.  Just post here in case you need any more advice.  I wish I could do more to help... For now, just sending you my hugs!


----------



## TigressS

Maice said:


> TigressS - you were right, the color of the "new/jade green" is Billardo.  I just went to the Prada boutique since it was near the Furla boutique I came from (I incidentally just bought my latest bag from there...sigh, need to go on a bag ban soon), and my SA was kind enough to show me the BN1874 in Billardo.  I am attaching pics here - I don't think I got the color very accurately since I just used my camera phone, but it should be close enough.    It almost looks Ottanio in my shots, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  Good luck on your return... I know it's been an absolute nightmare.  Just post here in case you need any more advice.  I wish I could do more to help... For now, just sending you my hugs!


Awww beautiful bag , thanks so much for finding out the name Maice! And also big congrats on your Furla bag  are you doing a reveal on tpf at all? Curious to see your newest bag! 
Thanks again for your support through the whole Brand alley fiasco.. I am going to get my money back, no matter what!


----------



## Maice

TigressS said:


> Awww beautiful bag , thanks so much for finding out the name Maice! And also big congrats on your Furla bag  are you doing a reveal on tpf at all? Curious to see your newest bag!
> Thanks again for your support through the whole Brand alley fiasco.. I am going to get my money back, no matter what!




I posted pics of my new Furla here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/furla-bags-574876-15.html  Check out posts 223 and 224.  It's so hard getting the color right in pics though... I feel like my pics did not do the bag's color justice (and any of my other bags' colors, for that matter.  Kind of frustrating  ).  I hear the leather of Furla is nice, but it was this model that caught my fancy... Prada and Bal don't have this kind of bag in this material!  For leather, I still think I'd go Bal and Prada (especially older models).  I was actually kind of nervous about this purchase (after I'd made it already - sheesh!) since it's a dramatic departure from the usual bags I purchase (in both look and material) - but I just found it too darn cute!  I am also thinking this will get a lot of usage, especially since we are entering summer, and there is a lot of rain where I live regardless of season.


And yes - the fight goes on for you... Just keep us updated on your progress with your refund!  We're here for you 100%!


----------



## Maice

ilovemulberry92 said:


> Wow what a stunning colour! Was this the colour that TigressS was after? Which sadly was faulty? Finding myself eyeing up that baby blue one in the background too
> 
> Definitely will be having to leave my credit card at home when I go to collect my bag next weekend or god knows how many i'll be bringing home with me!!




Yes, the Billardo is the color TigressS was eyeing (though not sure if the defective one/s were in that color). It was the color we kept calling the "new/jade green".  At least now it has a real name! 


I know what you mean about bringing home more than one - I was very tempted to get more than one when I got my saffiano, and even when I went to the Prada boutique yesterday - I found myself tempted yet again!  I'm proud of myself for resisting temptation haha!


----------



## TigressS

Maice said:


> Yes, the Billardo is the color TigressS was eyeing (though not sure if the defective one/s were in that color). It was the color we kept calling the "new/jade green".  At least now it has a real name!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about bringing home more than one - I was very tempted to get more than one when I got my saffiano, and even when I went to the Prada boutique yesterday - I found myself tempted yet again!  I'm proud of myself for resisting temptation haha!


 
I totally understand lol, when I went to Prada last time I nearly had a heart attack, it was soooo hard to resist but told myself that I did the right thing. As much as I adore the new colour I don't want a 'used'/display bag. Not for this price.. Think I will leave my saffi obsession for my next holiday trip and call up Prada Heathrow (London's airport) in advance to reserve this bag- if they have it !


----------



## TigressS

Maice said:


> I posted pics of my new Furla here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/furla-bags-574876-15.html  Check out posts 223 and 224.  It's so hard getting the color right in pics though... I feel like my pics did not do the bag's color justice (and any of my other bags' colors, for that matter.  Kind of frustrating  ).  I hear the leather of Furla is nice, but it was this model that caught my fancy... Prada and Bal don't have this kind of bag in this material!  For leather, I still think I'd go Bal and Prada (especially older models).  I was actually kind of nervous about this purchase (after I'd made it already - sheesh!) since it's a dramatic departure from the usual bags I purchase (in both look and material) - but I just found it too darn cute!  I am also thinking this will get a lot of usage, especially since we are entering summer, and there is a lot of rain where I live regardless of season.
> 
> 
> And yes - the fight goes on for you... Just keep us updated on your progress with your refund!  We're here for you 100%!


 
Oh Maice, wow, this bag is sooo adorable  seriously suuuper cute! And I think it will be great to wear in the warmer spring/summer weather. It's that kind of bag that's easy to maintain and as you said you don't need to worry about rain - great choice! I saw some of the Furla 'jelly' bags and the colours are so yummy!

Ps thanks again for your support ! Tomorrow I will be speaking to Brand Alley again and see what they say about my refund


----------



## TigressS

ilovemulberry92 said:


> Wow what a stunning colour! Was this the colour that TigressS was after? Which sadly was faulty? Finding myself eyeing up that baby blue one in the background too
> 
> Definitely will be having to leave my credit card at home when I go to collect my bag next weekend or god knows how many i'll be bringing home with me!!


 
Yesssss!!! This is my new love LOL   And yes, there was only one display bag when I went to the store.. Shame.. But I'm hoping to get it one day soon!


----------



## qudz104

Can I ask you guys a question? How is the best way to get a current Prada bag (that's full price on most sites) for any sort of a deal? I don't have the style # on my phone but it's bookmarked on my laptop. One is a dianno Vitelo hobo style in brown and another is a lv alma style bag in saffiano. Tia!


----------



## tweetiie

I bought a large saffiano tote in visone and am in loveeee with it.
I was later linked to mynetsale's Prada sale and made the decision to purchase a second one in neo ....

But now after having read all these posts, I'm not so sure I made such a great decision  What are the chances I'll actually receive an authentic one  It's like a russian roulette waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tweetiie said:


> I bought a large saffiano tote in visone and am in loveeee with it.
> I was later linked to mynetsale's Prada sale and made the decision to purchase a second one in neo ....
> 
> But now after having read all these posts, I'm not so sure I made such a great decision  _*What are the chances I'll actually receive an authentic one*_  It's like a russian roulette waiting for it to arrive!




ZERO!   Plan on sending it back as soon as you get it.  All their Prada bags are fakes.


----------



## tweetiie

Prada Psycho said:


> ZERO!   Plan on sending it back as soon as you get it.  All their Prada bags are fakes.


:cry: I was so afraid of that answer! Thank-you so much for the reply, I really appreciate it!


----------



## charming dimple

I am eyeing for prada saffiano, need to save money first or need to sell bags that  I seldom used or not been using at all from my small collection of designer bags.


----------



## Maice

charming dimple said:


> I am eyeing for prada saffiano, need to save money first or need to sell bags that  I seldom used or not been using at all from my small collection of designer bags.



Good luck on your planned purchase!  A kind word of advice though - I am not sure how much of the threads here you've been reading, but a hot topic recently has been the entire saffiano superfake scares and actual experiences.  If you are going to buy your saffiano, I would strongly suggest you buy it directly from the Prada boutique as much as possible.  Even supposedly trusted third-party online sites can fall/have fallen victim to superfakes.  Of course, there are also just outright scammers as well. It would save you the doubt, tension, heartache, etc if you just buy directly from Prada.


Best of luck!


----------



## South Beach

qudz104 said:


> Can I ask you guys a question? How is the best way to get a current Prada bag (that's full price on most sites) for any sort of a deal? I don't have the style # on my phone but it's bookmarked on my laptop. One is a dianno Vitelo hobo style in brown and another is a lv alma style bag in saffiano. Tia!




The only way I know and I am sure others will chime in here, is to open a credit account when there are extra point incentives @ Saks or Nordstrom or any other department store that sells Prada . Typically it's 15% plus points, but I think if may go to 20 occasionally and of course the points convert to $ to feed your next purchase...just like a drug - lol!


----------



## Symppisp

Hi!

Does anyone her know that has the saffiano model bn1844 been discontinued?

I am from Europe, and it is not available in Prada's own webstore anymore. There is one colour only left, pale blue (that is lovely too but not that versatile). I found the bag from Saks online store, there it is called "Saffiano Lux Tote". And it costs more than here in EU.

I know many of you here are fed up with saffianos, but I love this particular model, it is perfect for me. I would love to get one for example in very basic colour like black and put it to storage for the future 

But ordering it from Saks USA to Europe, I would have to pay tax etc, so it would be really expensive. 

And i am afraid of superfakes too, can't be sure if I can trust on Yoogi's for example


----------



## jparks27

Brand new poster with a few questions 


Ive decided to buy my first Prada bag. I have a few in mind and I've done some research but I can't find the answers I'm looking for. Hopefully you guys can help!


I'm going to Italy in December and Ive seen where the bags are cheaper in Italy than the states. The one I'm eyeing is $2200 plus tax but in Italy it's 1500 Euros which equals to about $2050. But, the tax is also included in that price. So again..about $150 cheaper or so.


I was going to buy in an actual boutique not the outlet. Is it easy to claim the VAT refund? I read that it's 22% VAT refund back which obviously makes the purse that much cheaper. 


And another thing, if I buy in Italy..don't I have to claim on US Customs? How much would that be?


Any help would be awesome; ive been researching this but can't find any answers as to how easy is it to claim the VAT refund and then how much I have to pay at customs. 


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Daniel_A

Just curious as to whether anyone has seen/or know where I can find these:

ioffer.com/img/item/147/522/183/2010-prada-shoes-many-style-for-men-4025e.jpg


----------



## ncch

Has anyone heard when the sale will start?


----------



## rheenabrielle

Hi for those in SINGAPORE, does the Prada botique go on sale?


----------



## Fgl11

Hi everyone - I'm looking for some opinions on my recent purchase. I had originally ordered an everyday tote but then I saw this baby and loved it so I got this one instead but I definitely consider it to be more of a going out type of bag. I'm wondering if you think it'll be in style years from now. It think of it as a vintage look so that's why I'm wondering if you think it'll withstand the test of time.


----------



## Pradas

Anyone ever had a problem with the zips slanting due to weight? I stupidly put my macbook in my prada saffiano lux tote and gradually the zip position has been kind of dragged down so the zip does not sit on top of the bag but more the side?? Has this ever happened to anyone else? The bag was bought from Prada in January so it's not that it's even that old. I use it 4x a week.


----------



## Ltks

Hi,

I'm sure this question was asked before, but I'm a Prada newbie and just wondering where I can find the "made in" tag in the BN1874. 
I was told it's all made in Italy but I kept reading the possibility of it being made in China. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ltks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sure this question was asked before, but I'm a Prada newbie and just wondering where I can find the "made in" tag in the BN1874.
> I was told it's all made in Italy but I kept reading the possibility of it being made in China.
> 
> Thanks in advance..



There should be a black ribbon looking tag either in the side seams of the main pocket or it may be tucked deep inside the zippered pocket.


----------



## sidereal

Hey guys, first post here. I'm looking for specific prada men sunglasses that i once saw in a shop, but can't recall the model. They look like sports sunglasses and have white frames that gradually turn see through at their lower side. If anyone has a clue and shares it, i'll apreciate it very much! Thanks!


----------



## vanon

ncch said:


> Has anyone heard when the sale will start?



Anyone know?
I'm interested in getting two shoes from them.


----------



## Daniel_A

Hey wondering if anyone knows where I could find American Cup Sneaker High Top Patent Sneakers (image in link below).

http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2012/...neaker-black-product-1-2843529-826386712.jpeg


----------



## Fgl11

vanon said:


> Anyone know?
> 
> I'm interested in getting two shoes from them.




There are items on sale now in department stores and prada boutiques. Sale started a little while ago.


----------



## Rlmelfi

Hi, I am new to Prada Bags, just bought one at Prada store.  I feel stupid but I can't figure out how to get the key out of the pouch,,,??


----------



## CCharlotte

Hi,

Can anybody help me, I bought a Prada Vit Daino in colour Sabbia bn2794 from Bicester a few weeks ago but can't find any reviews or info on it anywhere! Does anyone know more about this bag?! 

Thank you


----------



## Nathan79

Hi I am looking for a Prada bag for my sister but we have no idea what it's called. All I know is it came in brown leather, had zippers all over it and came out about 9-10 years ago. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## astrphysicist

Hi everyone! (:

So I headed down last weekend to Prada to have a look and feel at the Prada Saffiano Continental Wallet in Nero, and fell in love with it! But I worry that long term usage of the snap buttons might alter the leather, causing it to curl/bend a little at the sides with constant usage. I was just wondering for those of you whom has this wallet for months or years, how is it holding up for you? Does the wallet change it's shape due to the snap buttons?

Much thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

We are traveling to England, Scotland, Ireland and Wales for 5 weeks in  October this year.  I'm hoping that some "locals" can give me some hints  about good B & Bs throughout the UK.  We prefer to stay B & B  style because it gives us a more interesting insight into each area we  visit.

All advice and "insider information" is greatly appreciated.

I've also posted this at the Bon Voyage thread but thought that more "locals" might be reading here as well.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> We are traveling to England, Scotland, Ireland and Wales for 5 weeks in  October this year.  I'm hoping that some "locals" can give me some hints  about good B & Bs throughout the UK.  We prefer to stay B & B  style because it gives us a more interesting insight into each area we  visit.
> 
> All advice and "insider information" is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I've also posted this at the Bon Voyage thread but thought that more "locals" might be reading here as well.




_*Lescoy *_will be a good source for you. Send her a PM.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> _*Lescoy *_will be a good source for you. Send her a PM.


 

Aaaah soooo!!  Will do.  Thx PP


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Aaaah soooo!!  Will do.  Thx PP


----------



## Momokou Lux

haha, when is your last time to carry with your Prada bags!?


----------



## Missmousey

Does anyone know anything about this shoe?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-double-ankle-buckle-metal-heel-sandal/3655265

I was on the prowl for a pair of nude, strappy, open toe shoes for a wedding i'll be in this fall. If I didn't find a steal my fallbacks would've been the Jimmy Choo Ivette Strappy or these Miu Miu's (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...306620952+4294929615+4294929613&bmUID=krj37i9).

Anyways, I found this Prada Double Ankle Buckle Metal Heel Sandal, very similar to the Miu Miu pair for a major STEAL at Nordstrom Rack.  The strange / suspicious thing is that I can't find a trace of them anywhere on the internet except for the Nordstrom link I posted. Maybe I just don't know how to look...

I have a feeling they were an online order from a previous season that somebody returned late because there's a fulfillment sticker on the box with date requested and fullfillment info etc. They don't appear to be damaged...

So has anyone seen these anywhere? Is it worth it to keep these at the $250 i bought them for or should I dish out $700 for the Jimmy Choos?


----------



## Nymf

Double post


----------



## Nymf

CCharlotte said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody help me, I bought a Prada Vit Daino in colour Sabbia bn2794 from Bicester a few weeks ago but can't find any reviews or info on it anywhere! Does anyone know more about this bag?!
> 
> Thank you



I have this bag in naturale, it should come with a messenger strap and a tag thingie in front. I love the bag it's very versatile but I hate that the leather starts to slouch after a while...


----------



## mizahmidge

Can anyone confirm if the Prada BL0838 will fit an iPad mini?


----------



## baglovetoshop

Hi Everyone!
I just bought my first Prada bag from the Prada store in my local mall. The sale associate kept the cotton card that has the model # and bar code. She said that it should be kept at the store. She only let me keep the plastic card and care card. Does anyone have the same experience? Should I ask the store for the cotton card? Your advice will be much appreciated. Thank you very much!


----------



## nncnxx

baglovetoshop said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I just bought my first Prada bag from the Prada store in my local mall. The sale associate kept the cotton card that has the model # and bar code. She said that it should be kept at the store. She only let me keep the plastic card and care card. Does anyone have the same experience? Should I ask the store for the cotton card? Your advice will be much appreciated. Thank you very much!



Hi!
I found a previous thread about the same subject, if you want to check it out!


http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/prada-authenticity-card-questions-754048.html


It seems that the policy of keeping or handing out the tags varies depending on the seller.
Usually Prada boutiques keep the tags, sometimes not and sometimes you'll get to keep them when buing online or from an outlet.


----------



## Karen91

Hi !! 

Can I know how much is the Prada BN1801 in Paris ??

Thanks a LOT !!!


----------



## Miche88

Hi ladies,

I'm heading to Finland, Helsinki &Lapland this Nov. Would like to find out if there's Prada boutique in Helsinki or in its airport? Thanks.


----------



## Symppisp

Hi Miche88,

unfortunately there is no Prada boutique in Helsinki (or in the whole Finland), and as far as I know, not in the airport either.  :shame:


----------



## Miche88

OMG!!! Sigh...


----------



## kateprincess

Anyone knows what's Taylor Swift Prada Saffiano tote's style code?  Thank you!


----------



## Nency

I'm very sad the button of the side prada can not close. I hope they will change it to new one. Will they??


http://youtu.be/g3d7PyL_igI


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nency said:


> I'm very sad the button of the side prada can not close. I hope they will change it to new one. Will they??
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/g3d7PyL_igI




Where did you buy it and how recently?


----------



## Nency

My friend help me bought from Paris, she said she have check all side of the bag, but when i received it i tried to open the side button but can not close, another side very easy to close. Then i sent back the bag to my friend. She said will try to exchange it in local Prada shop.


----------



## Nency

Prada Psycho said:


> Where did you buy it and how recently?


Im so sad at my local prada they dnt exchange to new bag, they said they will repair it and need 3 month. Im gonna crazy waiting 3month more. Will try exchange it at Paris from the Prada boutique where i purchase it.. Someone help me, will they exchange to new bag? Coz i didnt use the bag but the button can not close. They suppose exchange to new bag not repair. If lets say i alreadu use for several time then sudenly the button can not close then they suppose to repair it, if still not use it must exchange to new bag right?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nency said:


> Im so sad at my local prada they dnt exchange to new bag, they said they will repair it and need 3 month. Im gonna crazy waiting 3month more. Will try exchange it at Paris from the Prada boutique where i purchase it.. Someone help me, will they exchange to new bag? Coz i didnt use the bag but the button can not close. They suppose exchange to new bag not repair. If lets say i alreadu use for several time then sudenly the button can not close then they suppose to repair it, if still not use it must exchange to new bag right?




Get your friend to exchange it and have her check every little detail before she accepts the exchange. Prada's repair service is HORRIBLE!!


----------



## mashok911

Hello! I just got my prada bag in mail it's a BN2693, i wanted to get a grape color that they only had online. Before i ordered it i went to Prada store to check it out and fall in love with it. However the bag i just got looks weird. I feel like $1700 bag should have a better quality. What should i do? I am looking online now and those bags are sold out.....


----------



## Prada Psycho

mashok911 said:


> Hello! I just got my prada bag in mail it's a BN2693, i wanted to get a grape color that they only had online. Before i ordered it i went to Prada store to check it out and fall in love with it. However the bag i just got looks weird. I feel like $1700 bag should have a better quality. What should i do? I am looking online now and those bags are sold out.....
> View attachment 2753869
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753870
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753871



It's deerskin. It's supposed to be slouchy like that.


----------



## mashok911

But i've seen it at the store and other people posting pictures of it, it didnt look like that.


----------



## Sillistar

Does anyone know if Saks customer service is reputable? I wanted to pull the trigger on a BN2274 and buy it online. Only thing is, I live in Canada and can't inspect it in store. I've heard horror stories about getting used/returned or floor sample items in the mail.


----------



## shakishaki

Sillistar said:


> Does anyone know if Saks customer service is reputable? I wanted to pull the trigger on a BN2274 and buy it online. Only thing is, I live in Canada and can't inspect it in store. I've heard horror stories about getting used/returned or floor sample items in the mail.



This may be a little late but if I were you, I would go to an actual Prada boutique if you're in a city that has one (off the top of my head...Toronto, Vancouver, Montreal or Calgary). That way you can pick the bag that is best for you and also don't have to pay customs, since those can be killer and quickly escalate the price of your bag! I'm also looking to pull the trigger on a BN1801 in red in the near future and it's always hard for us Canadians. I get your situation! Good luck!


----------



## candysheree

Prada Psycho said:


> Get your friend to exchange it and have her check every little detail before she accepts the exchange. Prada's repair service is HORRIBLE!!



I know it really is bad, I bought a prada woc and after 6 months of use the stitching started coming out where the cards go , I took it to saks I bought it at its been over two months as nd I havent heard anything, I called and they said it just got to Prada repair.smh  I lovr the look of prada but am not happy with the quality or customer service.:/


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Hey,
So after reading these amazing forums since 2013, I decided that its time for me to have an account myself as I am a Bagaholic and that's an OFFICIAL announcement. (didn't know where to put my very first introduction really...so sorry about that)
Im so excited, I'm going to purchase my very first PRADA handbag very soon, after considering lots of models and different colors I finally decided that Im going for Prada Saffiano Lux Tote (double zip) in Cameo, its currently out of stock and I've been informed that I can have it next 2-3 weeks....It's so exhausting to wait that long but Im trying my best not to freakout 
I just got the mini version of the exact same Prada for my mom's birthday in color Astrale (Greyish Baby blue one) & Im pretty sure I'm going to steal it very soon
Can you tell me where can I upload my images?! for forums here?!
Thank YOU in advance


----------



## xxbagsxx

Ladan Mrss said:


> Hey,
> So after reading these amazing forums since 2013, I decided that its time for me to have an account myself as I am a Bagaholic and that's an OFFICIAL announcement. (didn't know where to put my very first introduction really...so sorry about that)
> Im so excited, I'm going to purchase my very first PRADA handbag very soon, after considering lots of models and different colors I finally decided that Im going for Prada Saffiano Lux Tote (double zip) in Cameo, its currently out of stock and I've been informed that I can have it next 2-3 weeks....It's so exhausting to wait that long but Im trying my best not to freakout
> I just got the mini version of the exact same Prada for my mom's birthday in color Astrale (Greyish Baby blue one) & Im pretty sure I'm going to steal it very soon
> Can you tell me where can I upload my images?! for forums here?!
> Thank YOU in advance


Ooh that saffiano is going to look so cute, I have major bag envy already, you can post you pictures on here or on the general shopping thread, really anywhere because that bag is so amazing everyone will be crushing on it. I'm actually anticipating it  for you, please upload photos when it arrives, I have yet to invest in one but I can live vicariously through yours


----------



## Ladan Mrss

xxbagsxx said:


> Ooh that saffiano is going to look so cute, I have major bag envy already, you can post you pictures on here or on the general shopping thread, really anywhere because that bag is so amazing everyone will be crushing on it. I'm actually anticipating it  for you, please upload photos when it arrives, I have yet to invest in one but I can live vicariously through yours




 Thanks alt, I'm really trying my best not to drive them crazy as I call them every couple of days asking if it has been arrived yet so yeah so excited


----------



## Ladan Mrss

mashok911 said:


> Hello! I just got my prada bag in mail it's a BN2693, i wanted to get a grape color that they only had online. Before i ordered it i went to Prada store to check it out and fall in love with it. However the bag i just got looks weird. I feel like $1700 bag should have a better quality. What should i do? I am looking online now and those bags are sold out.....
> View attachment 2753869
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753870
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753871



You really should be careful about the whole online shopping when it comes to Designer handbags there are thousands of things that can go wrong from the start to when it is delivered to you.
But anyway you have the bag and it is Gorgeous, the color is Amazing and the Shape is Outstanding...most of the picturs you see on the internet are filled with paper or dust bags to sustain their structural shape...dont worry about yours just fill every corner of it, moisturiz it regularly and keep it in its dust bag...Congratulations its BEAUTIFUL


----------



## candysheree

Got my prada woc back from repair, I'm so happy, looks great and they gave me a nice dustbag!


----------



## candysheree




----------



## Ladan Mrss

candysheree said:


> View attachment 2790142



It's so beautiful...My mom is considering to buy a nice wallet & I'm secretly trying my best to convince her toward Prada wallets  it's going to be a match to her bag and mine as well so yeah  trying to steal hers very soon


----------



## candysheree

Ladan Mrss said:


> It's so beautiful...My mom is considering to buy a nice wallet & I'm secretly trying my best to convince her toward Prada wallets  it's going to be a match to her bag and mine as well so yeah  trying to steal hers very soon



Thank you, I love the wallet on chain because its very versatile, its a good buy! Let me know what you decide.


----------



## nishy77

Hi all,
I bought my first ever prada bn 2274 just 2 days back.


Since this is my first time splurging on a bag, I was so nervous and I am still.


I bought it from the Prada store in Scottsdale, AZ, and when the SA got me the bag, I had noticed two thumb like impression on the bag. I was worried about that and she said it should disappear in a few days. But that is on my mind constantly. Even the pictures I take, all I can see is the impression on the bag.


So wanted ur advice, do I exchange it or keep it and wait for it to regain the shape?


One of the reasons I got it in spite of this issue was because they had only one in Tamaris color. Now if I exchange, it will probably be a black or red.


I have attached a picture, bottom right corner.


Thank you all, I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

nishy77 said:


> Hi all,
> I bought my first ever prada bn 2274 just 2 days back.
> Since this is my first time splurging on a bag, I was so nervous and I am still.
> I bought it from the Prada store in Scottsdale, AZ, and when the SA got me the bag, I had noticed two thumb like impression on the bag....



Have you tried filling it up with some stuff?! paper or dust bags?!
The bag is gorgeous itself, the color is so beautiful, but at the end it depends on how you feel about it. Be honest with yourself, can you have the bag as it is and use it for the rest of your life if the marks would be there all the time?! or will it make you feel disappointed about it...I mean if you are going to hide it in closet and every time you see it you feel like crying then return it as soon as possible, go for other colors or wait and search other branches, maybe they can offer you a free repair on the marks, call them and explain the situation....but if it doesn't matter enjoy your purchase its amazing.
Just keep in mind that there is 99% chance that the marks won't leave....ever!


----------



## nishy77

Thank you for the feedback. I don't think I can live with that issue . So I will have to return.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

nishy77 said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I don't think I can live with that issue . So I will have to return.



Don't be sad, who knows?! maybe something good comes out of it, let me know what happened if you returned it, looking forward to see the replacement


----------



## candysheree

nishy77 said:


> Hi all,
> I bought my first ever prada bn 2274 just 2 days back.
> 
> 
> Since this is my first time splurging on a bag, I was so nervous and I am still.
> 
> 
> I bought it from the Prada store in Scottsdale, AZ, and when the SA got me the bag, I had noticed two thumb like impression on the bag. I was worried about that and she said it should disappear in a few days. But that is on my mind constantly. Even the pictures I take, all I can see is the impression on the bag.
> 
> 
> So wanted ur advice, do I exchange it or keep it and wait for it to regain the shape?
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I got it in spite of this issue was because they had only one in Tamaris color. Now if I exchange, it will probably be a black or red.
> 
> 
> I have attached a picture, bottom right corner.
> 
> 
> Thank you all, I appreciate any feedback.



I am the same way, and if something is really bothering me about an expensive bag I take it back. Its alot of money and you should be happy with your purchase. I exchanged my first Prada because of scratches on the leather. If you can't find the one you want right away, maybe wait and do research. There is alot of reviews on youtube, that always help me decide. When you do exchange make sure to inspect your bag. You are not being too picky the prints in the leather would bother me too. Good luck! P.S. Maybe look into other brands as well, like Louis Vuitton, Gucci or Chanel, it seems Prada hasn't had the best quality lately.


----------



## nishy77

Thank you for the response. I am starting to feel that about the quality too. SA assured me it will come back to shape in couple of days. There is no sign of that. And yes, I too saw some you tube videos of complaints about the bag Now I am skeptical about buying.


----------



## candysheree

nishy77 said:


> Thank you for the response. I am starting to feel that about the quality too. SA assured me it will come back to shape in couple of days. There is no sign of that. And yes, I too saw some you tube videos of complaints about the bag Now I am skeptical about buying.




I know it's sad the quality isn't what it should be, but I think as long as you find a good one, you will be ok, if it's the bag you really want. I had to have a bag repaired, and they did it for free since it was under a year.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

So after driving my prada SA crazy by contacting them every 24h, they finally announced me that they will recieve the saffiano I'm looking for, and will let me know when it is ready for me to pick it up...now its about 4 days and I'm still waiting for their noti....And I'm not happy at all...like my whole schedule is on hold so that I can immediately get there as soon as it is ready, and honestly all Ive been doing is to just distract myself from contacting them again by watching all of the "whats in my bag" videos and reading posts here...cant even concentrate on my project and the submission is on sunday :cry:


----------



## Furrykitty12

Beach Bum said:


> *OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!


Hi does anyone know when was this prada launched pls? Thanks vm! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Sequi...w-/151454556578?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## SweetZina

Hii baglovers! 
I want to buy my first prada
Anyone of you know when the prada winter sale begins in Europe? 
Thank you kisses


----------



## Beantownman

Hi folks,

I need some advice. I'm in Italy and am considering either the Prada messenger in tessuto and saffiano - http://tinyurl.com/pqcbf9o

Or the Gucci messenger in Guccissima 
http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/223666BNX1G1000

The two bags are similarly priced here 500 and 550, respectively. I'm torn between spending that kind of money on nylon vs leather. I know that stylistically, they are also a little different. I sort of prefer the Prada one but am stuck. 

What do you think? Is the Prada nylon really worth it? For a man, which would you suggest?  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Beantownman said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I need some advice. I'm in Italy and am considering either the Prada messenger in tessuto and saffiano - http://tinyurl.com/pqcbf9o
> 
> Or the Gucci messenger in Guccissima
> http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/223666BNX1G1000
> 
> The two bags are similarly priced here 500 and 550, respectively. I'm torn between spending that kind of money on nylon vs leather. I know that stylistically, they are also a little different. I sort of prefer the Prada one but am stuck.
> 
> What do you think? Is the Prada nylon really worth it? For a man, which would you suggest?  Thanks for the advice.


Prada?! Nope.Na....Dont even think about it, The whole Nylon thing makes it look really cheap and boring, I adore Prada don't get me wrong but this one is not worth that amount of money, if they have any messengers in leather with more classy look go for it, but for now I unfortunately vote for Gucci....Let us know which one you got.


----------



## Chui89

Hi all. I own a prada graufre but i sure its authentix because it was purchased at legit 2nd hand shop. But i found out that i cant even find out the number tag in the pocket. Is it possible tgat some prada does not have date number tag inside pocket? Thx. Please help


----------



## BagMadness

Dear all,
I just recently became a TPF member. However, about 18 months ago, I decided to get my first Prada. I didn't know much about the saffiano totes, but discovered TPF and got so many helpful tips by reading various Prada threads. I ended up getting a BN1874 in cameo and have absolutely loved it ever since. 
So here's a truly overdue big THANK YOU to all of you for contributing!


----------



## DUNDIS

Beantownman said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I need some advice. I'm in Italy and am considering either the Prada messenger in tessuto and saffiano - http://tinyurl.com/pqcbf9o
> 
> Or the Gucci messenger in Guccissima
> http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/223666BNX1G1000
> 
> The two bags are similarly priced here 500 and 550, respectively. I'm torn between spending that kind of money on nylon vs leather. I know that stylistically, they are also a little different. I sort of prefer the Prada one but am stuck.
> 
> What do you think? Is the Prada nylon really worth it? For a man, which would you suggest?  Thanks for the advice.



I'll go with Ladan and vote down on the Prada, since it doesn't look really nice with the nylon and is quite boring. Also the Gucci is smaller than the Prada so be sure it'll fit for your needs


----------



## xseriox

Hi guys,

I am considering splurging on my very first Prada bag, I am interested in the Saffiano Lux Double-Zip Tote in black.

I live in NYC - when would be the best time to purchase in terms of sales and where?


----------



## DUNDIS

xseriox said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am considering splurging on my very first Prada bag, I am interested in the Saffiano Lux Double-Zip Tote in black.
> 
> I live in NYC - when would be the best time to purchase in terms of sales and where?



I don't think that the Saffiano totes in black gets discounted, since it's a classic bag that never goes out of style, but maybe the seasonal colors will. You can check the Prada outlet in Woodbury however. I think Prada have sales around November or so.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Finally!
Got my very first Prada Saffiano Lux Tote - Double Zip.
It took a whole month for me to have it, such a painful waiting experience.
Although I was looking for the Cameo, however when I saw it in person, tried it on and observed the detailing I kinda questioned my decision as it was not exactly what I was looking for, so got this baby, which Im absolutely crazily IN LOVE with...Ive been using it for a week and its amazing


----------



## andreamendi12

Hi guys! 

I am trying to upload a pic but it keeps on failing 
Anyway i need BIG HELP

I saw a Prada bag weeks ago in Beverly Hills and i was not able to get the model number

It is a saffiano tote, double zip, costs $2200 for the small one and it has a magnetic snap closure on top. So it is not open top

Does anybody know what the model is? Thanks!!


----------



## devik

DUNDIS said:


> I don't think that the Saffiano totes in black gets discounted, since it's a classic bag that never goes out of style, but maybe the seasonal colors will. You can check the Prada outlet in Woodbury however. I think Prada have sales around November or so.



IIRC, an SA at one of the outlets said that they never get the Saffiano totes.


----------



## BagMadness

Ladan Mrss said:


> Finally!
> Got my very first Prada Saffiano Lux Tote - Double Zip.
> It took a whole month for me to have it, such a painful waiting experience.
> Although I was looking for the Cameo, however when I saw it in person, tried it on and observed the detailing I kinda questioned my decision as it was not exactly what I was looking for, so got this baby, which Im absolutely crazily IN LOVE with...Ive been using it for a week and its amazing
> View attachment 2804438




Congrats, it looks absolutely stunning! I immediatly fell in love with my first 
Prada too. And the quality of the saffiano is wonderful, IMO.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

BagMadness said:


> Congrats, it looks absolutely stunning! I immediatly fell in love with my first
> Prada too. And the quality of the saffiano is wonderful, IMO.



Thank you so much, about the quality, it is a little too soon for me to comment about it but I'm kinda excited to see how it turns out...I've been hearing lots of disappointing stories about Prada qualities these days, but so far so good


----------



## BagMadness

Ladan Mrss said:


> Thank you so much, about the quality, it is a little too soon for me to comment about it but I'm kinda excited to see how it turns out...I've been hearing lots of disappointing stories about Prada qualities these days, but so far so good



Yes, I've also read about the quality deteriorating. However, I found no flaw on my particular Prada (ordered from the Prada website and Made in Italy) and it still looks brand new a year later. And mine is a cameo, so quite a light colour. What one wishes for is consistency of quality of course, but I think if you get a good bag from the start it will probably stay that way.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

BagMadness said:


> Yes, I've also read about the quality deteriorating. However, I found no flaw on my particular Prada (ordered from the Prada website and Made in Italy) and it still looks brand new a year later. And mine is a cameo, so quite a light colour. What one wishes for is consistency of quality of course, but I think if you get a good bag from the start it will probably stay that way.




Cameo?!Saffiano Cameo?! Such a lovely color did you experience any color stains?mine is pomice (pale grey) i haven't used it with jeans or dark cloths but is there any chance the leather gets tanned?! Or stained?!


----------



## BagMadness

Ladan Mrss said:


> Cameo?!Saffiano Cameo?! Such a lovely color did you experience any color stains?mine is pomice (pale grey) i haven't used it with jeans or dark cloths but is there any chance the leather gets tanned?! Or stained?!



Thanks, it is a lovely colour! I have had no problems with staining, worn it with whatever without worrying. But I try to avoid carrying it bare handed for to long, I think that natural skin oils could stain the handles after a while. Usually I hook it over my arm or cover the handle with a scarf .


----------



## realpurseornot

I can't decide.....I can either spend $1600on a used Celine trapeze in souris(grey), or spend the same amount on a new purse.  Was thinking potentially the prada saffiano medium tote.  Opinions?


----------



## leavery@msn.com

My first prada bag  
The prada cervo antik hobo BR4099. This bag is absolutely gorgeous! As soon as I pulled it out of the box I was in love. It wears perfect on my frame and the cervo Leather is like nothing else. Merry early Christmas to me!! The bottom picture is the stock photo. If any of you girls have this bag or another antik, chime in


----------



## Jewel Lover

leavery@msn.com said:


> My first prada bag
> The prada cervo antik hobo BR4099. This bag is absolutely gorgeous! As soon as I pulled it out of the box I was in love. It wears perfect on my frame and the cervo Leather is like nothing else. Merry early Christmas to me!! The bottom picture is the stock photo. If any of you girls have this bag or another antik, chime in


I LOVE the look of this bag. That leather is gorgeous and it's just the perfect size. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

does prada wallet on chain have a serial number?


----------



## RainieNight

Hey!

So, I'm thinking of getting a Prada BN2274 in black but after reading so many bad things about the quality and the issues people are having, it's scaring me away. 

To anyone who has purchased the BN2274 recently, how is it holding up? Are you happy with your purchase?


----------



## Olibaby

Does anyone have the new size for saffiano double zip?  It's a nice size.


----------



## Bbb4ever

Does anyone has prada mini galleria and prada mini promenade please share your pictures and thoughts. I cant decide between these two. Which one is better?


----------



## nlichtman

Hi has anyone been to the Bicester Village Prada outlet recently?

Also which bag has the longest handle drop (the double handles) BN1844 OR BN1874?

many thanks i am looking make my first Prada purchase x


----------



## WineLover

Very excited to share my first Prada purchase, can't wait to take her out on the town!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2866298&stc=1&d=1421631438


----------



## mikomiko

Hi Ladies,

I have a question, does all prada bags have a serial number? I am trying to find the serial number but seems I can't locate it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mikomiko said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a question, does all prada bags have a serial number? I am trying to find the serial number but seems I can't locate it.




Prada bags don't have serial numbers. The rare exception is when they make a specialty, limited edition item, like the clutch they made for Neiman Marcus' 100th anniversary in 2007.


----------



## drtjeckleberg

Hi, I was wondering if anyone happens to recognize this prada bag I just bought off of Yoogis Closet (I haven't received it yet since I ordered it yesterday). They call it the "black vitello daino leather double pocket hobo bag". It looks similar to a lot of the ones I googled but the unusual thing about it is that the shoulder strap has a decorative gold plate on it molded to the shape of the shoulder that I havent seen on any of the other bags yet (the ones I googled all have plain straps), and there is one of those luggage tag things that has a picture of a large ship on it. I don't know if the tag was made for that specific bag or if it was just a nice extra they included. I am very excited to get my first prada bag (I learned a lot here like to avoid the saffiano bags and that the older models would be better quality and value). 
If anyone can tell me anything about it like even approximately how old it looks like it might be that would be great to know.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...ino-leather-double-pocket-hobo-bag-44558.html


----------



## Prada Psycho

drtjeckleberg said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone happens to recognize this prada bag I just bought off of Yoogis Closet (I haven't received it yet since I ordered it yesterday). They call it the "black vitello daino leather double pocket hobo bag". It looks similar to a lot of the ones I googled but the unusual thing about it is that the shoulder strap has a decorative gold plate on it molded to the shape of the shoulder that I havent seen on any of the other bags yet (the ones I googled all have plain straps), and there is one of those luggage tag things that has a picture of a large ship on it. I don't know if the tag was made for that specific bag or if it was just a nice extra they included. I am very excited to get my first prada bag (I learned a lot here like to avoid the saffiano bags and that the older models would be better quality and value).
> If anyone can tell me anything about it like even approximately how old it looks like it might be that would be great to know.
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...ino-leather-double-pocket-hobo-bag-44558.html



This line came out around 2007 with variations in the design in subsequent years. Yours is one of my favorites from the collections.  You scored a good one. Enjoy!
PS:  That is actually Prada's glace leather, not vitello daino.  

Here's one of the many "Choo Choo" bags I've owned since they first came out.


----------



## Msacs

Still in love with my BN1801 in Biliardo&#128154;. Havent posted it til now &#128522;


----------



## profkim33

Hello all,

I haven't posted here before because I have never owned a Prada handbag.   I am more of a Louis Vuitton (high end), Kate spade/Reed Krakoff (everyday) kind of girl.  However, I saw a vintage Prada handbag in a consignment shop yesterday and I can't stop thinking about it!  What do you Prada lovers think of this one (from their 2003 lineup).
pinterest.com/pin/2885187237817590/


----------



## Kamila7

hello to any one ,im new here.Sorry if wrong post.Can any help me check please is Prada bag authenticor not ?If i post wrong page sorry,direct me to correct place.


----------



## LovestheLouis

I only had three Prada bags, this is my favourite! Terrible picture of me but you can really see the fun of the giant fluffy Prada bag, I got this beaut on sale in January 2015 for 400 then in a department store, I saw a very similar bag in a luxury room for 1950! LOVE this bag!! Just wish I could use it more! I just always want too keep it perfect!!!


----------



## manpursefan

Is it worth it to buy a nylon Prada bag? I've always wanted a Prada since high school but I was looking at the leather bags back then. I think men's leather bags were below $2000 back in 2012-ish? My mom's buying me a bag so I asked for a Prada but when I checked the recent prices, most men's leather bags are now mid $2000-3000! My mom insists on buying me something that's not over $2000 so I'm left with the nylon bags, which I think look kinda cheap?  What do you guys think? Another option would be to go for another brand


----------



## Prada Psycho

manpursefan said:


> Is it worth it to buy a nylon Prada bag? I've always wanted a Prada since high school but I was looking at the leather bags back then. I think men's leather bags were below $2000 back in 2012-ish? My mom's buying me a bag so I asked for a Prada but when I checked the recent prices, most men's leather bags are now mid $2000-3000! My mom insists on buying me something that's not over $2000 so I'm left with the nylon bags, which I think look kinda cheap?  What do you guys think? Another option would be to go for another brand



Here are three of mine.  The black is 5 years old, the red is 6 years old and the sesame is 10 years old.  They've been tossed around, rained on, caught in the ocean surf and they keep looking good as new. Best investment Prada pieces EVER!


----------



## piperlu

I was with you when you bought that lovely red bag.   I ended up getting that one in navy. I still have it & it's been through tons of rain & surf too. Great bags!!  Highly recommend.   Miss you Elaine!! 



Prada Psycho said:


> Here are three of mine.  The black is 5 years old, the red is 6 years old and the sesame is 10 years old.  They've been tossed around, rained on, caught in the ocean surf and they keep looking good as new. Best investment Prada pieces EVER!


----------



## nia44

Hey everyone! I'm new to Prada and thinking of getting my first bag  - does anyone know which style this is?


----------



## Prada Psycho

nia44 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to Prada and thinking of getting my first bag  - *does anyone know which style this is?*




A fake one! Don't touch it.


----------



## nia44

Prada Psycho said:


> A fake one! Don't touch it.




oh, thank you so so much!!


----------



## willowwicca

I am a virgin luxury bag buyer only having a few yummy luxury bags to my name (so far)...but the desire and collection is growing steadily - as soon as I have saved enough...I'm off to buy that next bag....just so we're on the same page...
I really do need some advice and support here.... I have purchased several Mulberry bags - one has a 'made in England' tag the other a 'made in turkey' tag! Very disappointed about the made in turkey tag - I thought Mulberry was supposed to be quintessentially British, but clearly not. Hey ho!
Well....I was literally just about to push the 'buy' button on my first ever Prada BR5128_2BBE_F0002 or a BN2792_2BBE_F0002 (preferred the Tote BR5128 however, couldn't quite decide as I wanted a bag that would fit on my shoulder and didn't know if this would or not) - purchasing from Prada.com. 
And now.....well....I am not even sure if I should EVER buy a Prada bag at all. 
Can I please ask for some advice from the veterans among you?
Should I buy Prada?
If 'yes' ....which bag will fit over my arm?
If 'no' ...recommendations?
I have £££ burning a hole in my purse.....
xx


----------



## devik

willowwicca said:


> I am a virgin luxury bag buyer only having a few yummy luxury bags to my name (so far)...but the desire and collection is growing steadily - as soon as I have saved enough...I'm off to buy that next bag....just so we're on the same page...
> I really do need some advice and support here.... I have purchased several Mulberry bags - one has a 'made in England' tag the other a 'made in turkey' tag! Very disappointed about the made in turkey tag - I thought Mulberry was supposed to be quintessentially British, but clearly not. Hey ho!
> Well....I was literally just about to push the 'buy' button on my first ever Prada BR5128_2BBE_F0002 or a BN2792_2BBE_F0002 (preferred the Tote BR5128 however, couldn't quite decide as I wanted a bag that would fit on my shoulder and didn't know if this would or not) - purchasing from Prada.com.
> And now.....well....I am not even sure if I should EVER buy a Prada bag at all.
> Can I please ask for some advice from the veterans among you?
> Should I buy Prada?
> If 'yes' ....which bag will fit over my arm?
> If 'no' ...recommendations?
> I have £££ burning a hole in my purse.....
> xx



If you're concerned about where your bag is made then you should read this thread:

*Prada Bags: Now Made in China for Italian Made Prices.*


----------



## julesmp07

Yeah, definitely fake &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## julesmp07

leavery@msn.com said:


> My first prada bag
> The prada cervo antik hobo BR4099. This bag is absolutely gorgeous! As soon as I pulled it out of the box I was in love. It wears perfect on my frame and the cervo Leather is like nothing else. Merry early Christmas to me!! The bottom picture is the stock photo. If any of you girls have this bag or another antik, chime in



Looks really nice &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## julesmp07

Did Prada release this?


----------



## julesmp07

nishy77 said:


> Hi all,
> I bought my first ever prada bn 2274 just 2 days back.
> 
> 
> Since this is my first time splurging on a bag, I was so nervous and I am still.
> 
> 
> I bought it from the Prada store in Scottsdale, AZ, and when the SA got me the bag, I had noticed two thumb like impression on the bag. I was worried about that and she said it should disappear in a few days. But that is on my mind constantly. Even the pictures I take, all I can see is the impression on the bag.
> 
> 
> So wanted ur advice, do I exchange it or keep it and wait for it to regain the shape?
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I got it in spite of this issue was because they had only one in Tamaris color. Now if I exchange, it will probably be a black or red.
> 
> 
> I have attached a picture, bottom right corner.
> 
> 
> Thank you all, I appreciate any feedback.



Nice color&#10084;&#65039; But black is still classic and better I think&#128525;


----------



## mmtan

hi i would like to ask if anyone knows about www.pradaonlinesales.com? are they selling authentic Prada bags??


----------



## missfiggy

mmtan said:


> hi i would like to ask if anyone knows about http://www.pradaonlinesales.com? are they selling authentic Prada bags??


 

*NO NO NO NO NO - they sell ONLY FAKES.*


----------



## mmtan

oh really no wonder prices are too low too bad! do you happen to know what sites i could check for authentic prada?


----------



## poopsie

mmtan said:


> oh really no wonder prices are too low too bad! do you happen to know what sites i could check for authentic prada?





http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/reputable-prada-retailers-no-chatter-492176.html


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/reputable-prada-retailers-no-chatter-492176.html




Qualifier on that list in these days of Super Fakes: authenticate even from these reputable resellers.  We've found a LOT of fakes in many of them.

Bottom line: SHOP RETAIL!  :true:


----------



## missmoimoi

new top stitched Prada bags - I read these are hand stitched - do you think the top stitching is a vulnerable "delicate" detail on bags?  I've already gone to see these irl at Holt Renfrew.  I like the casual look of both versions.  (As classic as saffiano leather is, it's not my fave type of leather - looks sharp/chic, I know plus I think it's very durable but whatever).  I have one Prada:  city calf triple compartment tote, black, gold hw and leather lined.

Any comments about these?  If anybody has one, please post pics please!


----------



## Annie81

Hi just wondering what the difference is between the double zip saffiano tote and just the one ? Is either any better as in sturdier or more structured than the other ???


----------



## Lisa4

Wish they still sold the prada loafers from 2008. That collection was super comfortable.


----------



## poopsie

Is there a black hole into which Prada straps disappear?  I am searching for older bags on the secondary market. Whenever I find one I like, in almost every instance, the strap is missing. Dust bags too. I don't care so much about the cards, but how can so many straps and dusters not be available? ullhair:

Just a vent


----------



## Bbb4ever

Help me girls.
Is there anyone who has Prada sunglasses SPR 17O? What is the difference between 2N and 3N which is marked inner side of the glass?

Thanks,


----------



## devik

missmoimoi said:


> new top stitched Prada bags - I read these are hand stitched - do you think the top stitching is a vulnerable "delicate" detail on bags?  I've already gone to see these irl at Holt Renfrew.  I like the casual look of both versions.  (As classic as saffiano leather is, it's not my fave type of leather - looks sharp/chic, I know plus I think it's very durable but whatever).  I have one Prada:  city calf triple compartment tote, black, gold hw and leather lined.
> 
> Any comments about these?  If anybody has one, please post pics please!
> 
> View attachment 2937016
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937017
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937018



I know you posted weeks ago and I can't speak to your specific question on Prada, but I've had topstitched bags before in other brands and they were no more delicate than any other type of stitching. Just my two cents!


----------



## sheilaR

I was looking to buy this bag but i'm haunted by quality issues. This is going to be my first Prada. Is it worth it for the price?


----------



## Prada Psycho

sheilaR said:


> I was looking to buy this bag but i'm haunted by quality issues. This is going to be my first Prada. Is it worth it for the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964794




I'd use the money to take a nice vacation. But that's me.


----------



## srndpty

Hello! I'm not too sure if this is the right thread to post but anyone knows if Singapore's Prada outlet still has the BN2274 or any of the saffiano lux totes in the colour Anice and the price of it? I'm absolutely in love with the colour and I can't find any online. 

Thank you!


----------



## obsessedwb

Hi,
I purchased my first Prada, albeit a tessuto nylon one. Anyone know about its endurance? The color is a strikingly gorgeous ibisco. (I bought KS and LC in pink, too! What's wrong with me??   )


----------



## Prada Psycho

obsessedwb said:


> Hi,
> I purchased my first Prada, _*albeit a tessuto nylon one*_. Anyone know about its endurance? The color is a strikingly gorgeous ibisco. (I bought KS and LC in pink, too! What's wrong with me??   )




I have three Prada nylon messengers and have beaten the devil out of all of them for years.  They still look new.  For all I diss Prada these days, the nylon/tessuto is a fabulous investment. No worries about getting them wet like leather bags either. Mine have been assaulted by storm fueled waves at the beach. Hasn't phased them. 

PS: Don't ever feel like you need to apologize or minimize having purchased a bag from the nylon line. YOU are smart one!


----------



## poopsie

The tessutos are the only Prada I still purchase.


----------



## obsessedwb

poopsie said:


> The tessutos are the only Prada I still purchase.





Prada Psycho said:


> I have three Prada nylon messengers and have beaten the devil out of all of them for years.  They still look new.  For all I diss Prada these days, the nylon/tessuto is a fabulous investment. No worries about getting them wet like leather bags either. Mine have been assaulted by storm fueled waves at the beach. Hasn't phased them.
> 
> PS: Don't ever feel like you need to apologize or minimize having purchased a bag from the nylon line. YOU are smart one!




Aww Thanks, girls 
I feel so smart now 
Prada psycho,very beautiful bag you have there


----------



## optima75

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post this.

But I have this purse below (this is not my ebay listing).

It's the 
Authentic-Prada-MV-519-Tessuto-Black-Small-Pouchette

How much does this purse go for now?  I'm trying to find a price point to sell it.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...mall-Pouchette-Purse-New-in-Bag-/181602524406


----------



## candysheree

I love my Prada Woc, in blueette, with my Mk Selma! Saffiano heaven!


----------



## Travelnshop

Hi all! I'm new to Prada and just got my first bag, a Vitello Daino shopping in pomice. The question I have is where do I see where it was made? Thanks and hope it's not a silly question. &#128522;


----------



## ayumiken

Awesome thread..... nice share love to be here


----------



## qogofud

I'm new to this website (and to Prada) but I have some questions I'd love to get answered!

I've been lusting after the Saffiano Medium Double-Zip in caramel for almost three years now, and I think I'm ready to bite the bullet since the prices are only increasing... To be clear, I'm not looking to buy pre-owned or anything like that, but I do want to be fully aware of any deals that are available. I was disappointed to find that the NM 10% off coupon excludes Prada , and so far, the only other "deal" I am aware of is a cash back option on a popular website (e....). Are there any other options I can consider?


----------



## applecidered

Travelnshop said:


> Hi all! I'm new to Prada and just got my first bag, a Vitello Daino shopping in pomice. The question I have is where do I see where it was made? Thanks and hope it's not a silly question. &#128522;


I also own a Vitello Daino.  The "made in" tag is black and should be inside your bag sewn where the lining is. Mine was on the side and says "made in Italy".


----------



## applecidered

qogofud said:


> I'm new to this website (and to Prada) but I have some questions I'd love to get answered!
> 
> I've been lusting after the Saffiano Medium Double-Zip in caramel for almost three years now, and I think I'm ready to bite the bullet since the prices are only increasing... To be clear, I'm not looking to buy pre-owned or anything like that, but I do want to be fully aware of any deals that are available. I was disappointed to find that the NM 10% off coupon excludes Prada , and so far, the only other "deal" I am aware of is a cash back option on a popular website (e....). Are there any other options I can consider?


I walked by the Prada in my local Nieman Marcus yesterday and saw some bags for 40% off! You should probably check that out for any deals.  Just call ahead of time to make sure. I didn't see any Saffiano but did see structured smooth calf leather bags, ranging from USD$1500-$2k after discount iirc.


----------



## devik

qogofud said:


> I'm new to this website (and to Prada) but I have some questions I'd love to get answered!
> 
> I've been lusting after the* Saffiano Medium Double-Zip* in caramel for almost three years now, and I think I'm ready to bite the bullet since the prices are only increasing... To be clear, I'm not looking to buy pre-owned or anything like that, but I do want to be fully aware of any deals that are available. I was disappointed to find that the NM 10% off coupon excludes Prada , and so far, the only other "deal" I am aware of is a cash back option on a popular website (e....). Are there any other options I can consider?



This is one of the most popular bags and a) it rarely goes on sale, in my experience, and yes, NM seems to always exclude it from their promos, and b) it's commonly faked, and the fakes are really good (meaning, very difficult to identify). If you find a "new" bag on some site that you've never heard of and the price is amazing, it's pretty much guaranteed to be counterfeit.  So, please be careful! 

One idea would be to look at your credit card promotions to see if you can maximize the frequent flyer miles or cash-back offers or something like that. I'm skeptical that many deals will be found on authentic bags in this style.


----------



## lemonnadde

I recently purchased a Saffiano Lux Tote from Rue La La's end-of-May Prada flash sale.  The sale was for new bags, not pre-owned.  I received the bag yesterday and, after reading about problems with other flash sale sites, I am feeling a bit nervous.

Has anyone had bad luck with buying a new Saffiano from Rue La La?  I have not tried to get it authenticated yet, but I did see a few things that made me a bit worried (stitch underneath side clasp, some glue-y looking marks).


----------



## Prada Psycho

lemonnadde said:


> I recently purchased a Saffiano Lux Tote from Rue La La's end-of-May Prada flash sale.  The sale was for new bags, not pre-owned.  I received the bag yesterday and, after reading about problems with other flash sale sites, I am feeling a bit nervous.
> 
> Has anyone had bad luck with buying a new Saffiano from Rue La La?  I have not tried to get it authenticated yet, but I did see a few things that made me a bit worried (stitch underneath side clasp, some glue-y looking marks).



Hop onto the Authenticate This thread. Take the proper pictures, use the correct format and we'll have a quick look.

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-sh...is-prada-please-read-post-1-first-899598.html


----------



## lemonnadde

More pictures below
	

		
			
		

		
	







Item: Saffiano Lux Tote (Argilla)
Listing Number: BN2840
Seller: Rue La La
Link:
Comments: Purchased new in May 2015 flash sale


----------



## allyloupuppy

qogofud said:


> I'm new to this website (and to Prada) but I have some questions I'd love to get answered!
> 
> I've been lusting after the Saffiano Medium Double-Zip in caramel for almost three years now, and I think I'm ready to bite the bullet since the prices are only increasing... To be clear, I'm not looking to buy pre-owned or anything like that, but I do want to be fully aware of any deals that are available. I was disappointed to find that the NM 10% off coupon excludes Prada , and so far, the only other "deal" I am aware of is a cash back option on a popular website (e....). Are there any other options I can consider?



I just bought a double zip in calf leather for 40% off at Neiman Marcus. The size is small and color is caramel. The calf leather is gorgeous


----------



## allyloupuppy

qogofud said:


> I'm new to this website (and to Prada) but I have some questions I'd love to get answered!
> 
> I've been lusting after the Saffiano Medium Double-Zip in caramel for almost three years now, and I think I'm ready to bite the bullet since the prices are only increasing... To be clear, I'm not looking to buy pre-owned or anything like that, but I do want to be fully aware of any deals that are available. I was disappointed to find that the NM 10% off coupon excludes Prada , and so far, the only other "deal" I am aware of is a cash back option on a popular website (e....). Are there any other options I can consider?



Also the Prada boutique has the double zip CALF leather bags on sale, as of last week.


----------



## Bagsfordays26

Can someone please recommend where I can sell a brand new Prada wallet on chain? I don't really want to sell it on eBay


----------



## christinactg

Do you guys know the price for the Prada Galleria in Saffiano not the total big one the medium.  Did they just rose the prices again?


----------



## poopsie

Pre Fall Prada 

http://www.prada.com/en/US/e-store/...=US&cmp=_internal_mail_prada_ecomm_prefall_US


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Pre Fall Prada
> 
> http://www.prada.com/en/US/e-store/...=US&cmp=_internal_mail_prada_ecomm_prefall_US




Looks like Miuccia went to Scotland, ate too much haggis and threw up the pre-fall line. 

I'm not even going to dignify those cheap looking hobo bags that they have the chutzpah to charge $2200.  The only metal is that one PRADA on the side of the bag. Sheesh!


----------



## devik

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks like Miuccia went to Scotland, ate too much haggis and threw up the pre-fall line.
> 
> I'm not even going to dignify those cheap looking hobo bags that they have the chutzpah to charge $2200.  The only metal is that one PRADA on the side of the bag. Sheesh!



Hmmm, trying to figure out... I guess you don't care for them? 

(I think I agree!)

Also, I think any amount of haggis > 0 = "too much" doesn't it? Or maybe that's just me!


----------



## Prada Psycho

devik said:


> Hmmm, trying to figure out... I guess you don't care for them?




Ya reckon?


----------



## Piarpreet

Anybody else in love with the mini totes? Just got this one and I adore it. Can't explain how dainty it makes me feel!


----------



## mikimouse

Hello, can someone please post the current link for Prada Authentication? I found one in a local resale shop and would like to know if it is authentic. The previous link goes to a closed thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CeePee08

Prada Psycho said:


> I have three Prada nylon messengers and have beaten the devil out of all of them for years.  They still look new.  For all I diss Prada these days, the nylon/tessuto is a fabulous investment. No worries about getting them wet like leather bags either. Mine have been assaulted by storm fueled waves at the beach. Hasn't phased them.
> 
> PS: Don't ever feel like you need to apologize or minimize having purchased a bag from the nylon line. YOU are smart one!



I agree with you! Well said! Love how durable Prada nylon is


----------



## devik

mikimouse said:


> Hello, can someone please post the current link for Prada Authentication? I found one in a local resale shop and would like to know if it is authentic. The previous link goes to a closed thread. Thanks in advance.



http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-sh...is-prada-please-read-post-1-first-899598.html

I don't recall if the Prada authenticators will look at items already in your possession - be sure to review that first post for guidelines and also read through the last few pages of the thread to see their preferences.


----------



## Mahika

Hi

I'm lusting after the Prada saffiano cuir double bag. Was wondering if it's there at Bicester village or not. Pls help


----------



## jenlovessales

I bought this wallet last month at the outlets in Livermore,CA. Does anyone know the name of the material?? Thanks!!


----------



## Pelagia

I'm looking for a prada saffiano lux tote that is pink and taupe/tan. Does this exist? I saw it on someone and can't find anywhere!


----------



## Prada Psycho

jenlovessales said:


> I bought this wallet last month at the outlets in Livermore,CA. Does anyone know the name of the material?? Thanks!!



Looks like an LV Epi with a Prada logo......


----------



## sky8713

jenlovessales said:


> I bought this wallet last month at the outlets in Livermore,CA. Does anyone know the name of the material?? Thanks!!





Prada Psycho said:


> Looks like an LV Epi with a Prada logo......



I think I've seen it elsewhere on the internet described as "Vitello Move" leather. 

Might be heading to Bicester later today so will ask if I remember to at the Prada outlet (as I had my eye on a wallet with this material when I was last there)...


----------



## sky8713

sky8713 said:


> I think I've seen it elsewhere on the internet described as "Vitello Move" leather.
> 
> Might be heading to Bicester later today so will ask if I remember to at the Prada outlet (as I had my eye on a wallet with this material when I was last there)...



So back from Bicester and the Prada outlet there! The leather is indeed known as Vitello Move and according to the SA it has only been in the outlet for the last few months and he has only seen this leather being used for wallets so far.

Unfortunately they didn't have the Vitello Move wallet in the colour I really wanted, plus I preferred how the saffiano wallets were saffiano inside too... so I ended up with a couple of saffiano wallets instead (my first ever Prada purchase)!


----------



## poopsie

I wonder why they chose that epi-like leather? I had an LV epi and didn't like how it wore at all


----------



## poopsie

Piarpreet said:


> Anybody else in love with the mini totes? Just got this one and I adore it. Can't explain how dainty it makes me feel!





Not for me but you look lovely with it


----------



## mashedpotato

Try to google search the bag, i think there are sites that sell items online. Maybe they have the kind of color that you are looking for a prada saffiano lux. I'm not sure, just try googling. Maybe you will find your luck. There are many online stores out there.


----------



## luv2run41

Does anyone have BN2823 from 2014? I am thinking of buying this model but wasn't sure how heavy it was?  Here is the link for the bag.. I actually just purchased.  
If anyone has any input on the bag I would really appreciate it ex is it heavy? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201294219117?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## luv2run41

luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone have BN2823 from 2014? I am thinking of buying this model but wasn't sure how heavy it was?  Here is the link for the bag.. I actually just purchased.
> If anyone has any input on the bag I would really appreciate it ex is it heavy?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201294219117?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sadly , the bag I purchased is fake


----------



## strand3d

luv2run41 said:


> Sadly , the bag I purchased is fake



Did you pay via PayPal? If so you should file a dispute with PayPal ASAP.


----------



## tatayap

Chanced upon this really obvious "inspired" bag in Mango that looks too much like the double bag  Not a fake so I wouldn't post it in the fakes thread, but an interesting thing to chat about


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just wanted to say that since finding out my Prada Vela Crossbody bag was a fake from posting it here; A bag I bought many many years ago from an online vendor; which has since been tossed lol; I have since purchased a total of 3, in different colors on sale from Saks.  I was able to snatch up one in Tobacco, Blue and Red Camo. &#128512;

Thank you purse bloggers from adjusting my accessory wardrobe. &#128512;


----------



## 717215514

New Prada wallet from trip to Italy post pictures tomorrow you devils


----------



## 717215514

Prada


----------



## 717215514

Wanted to upload more photos but the loading aggravated me.
To:jenlovessales 
It's a "vitello move"


----------



## MissFluffyCat

This is the first Prada I've liked & bought in years - new Shopping style, in Nappa Antique leather. Minimalist styling, distressed/soft lamb leather & reversible. 

The Sydney store had 5 colours & they looked great together - blue, sea green, pink/mauve, red & yellow. My first Prada was a really plain tote from 10+ years ago & I'm glad they've come the full circle....


----------



## Tabulea

Looking for BR4993, wondering if this is still available and how much?


----------



## Hnguyen11

Hello everyone , I am new member . Please help me , I just bought a new prada bag from eBay . The stitches on the bag have some error ? I wonder do you guys know any website that can verified authentic bags? Thanks a lot


----------



## toshiba114

I went to San Marcos outlet  yesterday .It was a nice prada store . I have more pictures on my site so you can see more.


----------



## Tabulea

Do they have the tessuto nylon tote?&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Piarpreet

I am bored with my prada saffiano tote and I dont know what to do to fall in love again

I tried this "charm" from coach which is actually a bracelet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Be honest... What do you think?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Piarpreet said:


> I am bored with my prada saffiano tote and I dont know what to do to fall in love again
> 
> I tried this "charm" from coach which is actually a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125361
> 
> 
> *Be honest... What do you think?*




You asked for honest. I think it's quite tacky.  

Also that clanking sound from the charms banging against the bag would not only drive me crazy, but will very likely damage the front of the bag.

If you're bored, put it away for a while and carry something else.  When you're ready, take it back out.  It's like having a new bag.  If not, there's always the  consignment shop route.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Piarpreet said:


> I am bored with my prada saffiano tote and I dont know what to do to fall in love again
> 
> I tried this "charm" from coach which is actually a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125361
> 
> 
> Be honest... What do you think?




Honestly I do not like. What about trying with small scarf to tie as bow? Or charm that look more simple?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received my Prada Tessuto Vela Crossbody Bag today in Black/Gray Camo from Neiman Marcus and what a disappointment. The print looks as though it is worn. It was a sale item so there are no more available. Unfortunately I will be returning it on Monday.


----------



## Angelina1827

_purseaddict_ said:


> Honestly I do not like. What about trying with small scarf to tie as bow? Or charm that look more simple?


 

Yeah, the bag is red so it's already an eye catcher. It's a fabulous bag. You need a contrast like a small charm. You can try an simple charm, like the one I have here on my bag.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada Psycho said:


> You asked for honest. I think it's quite tacky.
> 
> Also that clanking sound from the charms banging against the bag would not only drive me crazy, but will very likely damage the front of the bag.
> 
> If you're bored, put it away for a while and carry something else.  When you're ready, take it back out.  It's like having a new bag.  If not, there's always the  consignment shop route.



Agree, but great idea to put it away and use other bags for a while.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Piarpreet said:


> I am bored with my prada saffiano tote and I dont know what to do to fall in love again
> 
> I tried this "charm" from coach which is actually a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125361
> 
> 
> Be honest... What do you think?



Agree with Prada Psycho


----------



## Deesforum

Could you tell me the name of the Prada purse in the episode "Lights, Camera, Relationship" season 6??!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received my Prada Tessuto Vela Crossbody bag from NM today but it didn't come with authenticity cards. I called them and they told me that they were putting a request to the warehouse regarding the cards and also going contact the vendor.

Is that unusual for NM?  

If I do not receive them I am going to return the bag because I like to keep all my authenticity documents together with all my bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Well NM told me that the vendor has sold out and that I was out of luck and that they couldn't send me the cards.  So today I noticed they have another one on sale for more than the money I paid for so I purchased it. I am hoping this bag has the authenticity cards. If not I will be returning both bags. 

I mean do these cards prove its authenticity? They do come from Neiman Marcus so I shouldn't have to worry. Right?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Johnpauliegal said:


> Well NM told me that the vendor has sold out and that I was out of luck and that they couldn't send me the cards.  So today I noticed they have another one on sale for more than the money I paid for so I purchased it. I am hoping this bag has the authenticity cards. If not I will be returning both bags.
> 
> _*I mean do these cards prove its authenticity?*_ They do come from Neiman Marcus so I shouldn't have to worry. Right?





Nope. Authentic cards can be stashed into fake bags and on the secondary market, it happens all the time.  

As for Neiman Marcus,  Prada cards disappear all the time, quite possibly for the reason I mentioned above. If you have concerns about the item, you can post it on the Authenticate This thread, but I really won't worry about it.  I've never had any issues with things I've ordered from NM, Saks, Bergdorf, etc.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Prada Psycho said:


> Nope. Authentic cards can be stashed into fake bags and on the secondary market, it happens all the time.
> 
> As for Neiman Marcus,  Prada cards disappear all the time, quite possibly for the reason I mentioned above. If you have concerns about the item, you can post it on the Authenticate This thread, but I really won't worry about it.  I've never had any issues with things I've ordered from NM, Saks, Bergdorf, etc.



Thank you so much Prada Psycho for your input and the information you provided. It is greatly appreciated. &#128512;

After getting duped one time from purchasing a fake bag, I now only buy from the designer itself or from NM, Saks, BG, & Nordstrom. However, I did try to buy a black Prada bag from eBay but didn't purchase it because I didn't hear from you guys. &#128512;


----------



## tayalese

Help! My saffiano double zip needs some major TLC. Does anyone know how much Prada charges to reseal the handles and corners and replace the fading hardware?! I'd rather repair than replace! To be fair the bag has softened up a lot because I used it everyday for almost a year with heavy traveling and I should have gotten the corners looked at as soon as the cracked, now they look terrible. The sealing on the handles is also almost gone


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you so much Prada Psycho for your input and the information you provided. It is greatly appreciated. &#128512;
> 
> After getting duped one time from purchasing a fake bag, I now only buy from the designer itself or from NM, Saks, BG, & Nordstrom. However, I did try to buy a black Prada bag from eBay but didn't purchase it because I didn't hear from you guys. &#128512;


Well my Prada Tessuto Vela Crossbody bag in Royal Camo from NM came with all the documentation this time so I returned the one I purchased previously which didn't have it. 
I'm very pleased; especially since, after talking to the SA that I will still be able to keep it at the additional sale price.


----------



## daisydream

Can anyone here tell me how Prada shoes fit? I found these adorable shoes online but they're an 8.5 and I'm a 9. Depending on the brand I could go to a 10 but that's only for ones that are really narrow, I've gone down to an 8 too so yeah if anyone here can help thanks so much!


----------



## Fgl11

daisydream said:


> Can anyone here tell me how Prada shoes fit? I found these adorable shoes online but they're an 8.5 and I'm a 9. Depending on the brand I could go to a 10 but that's only for ones that are really narrow, I've gone down to an 8 too so yeah if anyone here can help thanks so much!




I usually wear a 40 but I got a 40.5 or 41 for all my prada shoes. Of course it depends on the exact stile you're looking at but I really don't think they'd fit you if you're normally a 9


----------



## daisydream

Fgl11 said:


> I usually wear a 40 but I got a 40.5 or 41 for all my prada shoes. Of course it depends on the exact stile you're looking at but I really don't think they'd fit you if you're normally a 9




They were a pair of clogs, but thanks for your help!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

daisydream said:


> Can anyone here tell me how Prada shoes fit? I found these adorable shoes online but they're an 8.5 and I'm a 9. Depending on the brand I could go to a 10 but that's only for ones that are really narrow, I've gone down to an 8 too so yeah if anyone here can help thanks so much!



Hi. I believe they will be too small for you. When I buy Prada shoes/sneakers I also have to go up a half size; and on some occasions a whole size up.


----------



## Tabulea

Hi! I found the prada tessuto br4253 being sold at 9pmave.com for $319. Does anybody here know if this website is selling authentic prada? Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisydream said:


> Can anyone here tell me how Prada shoes fit? I found these adorable shoes online but they're an 8.5 and I'm a 9. Depending on the brand I could go to a 10 but that's only for ones that are really narrow, I've gone down to an 8 too so yeah if anyone here can help thanks so much!





Fgl11 said:


> I usually wear a 40 but I got a 40.5 or 41 for all my prada shoes. Of course it depends on the exact stile you're looking at but I really don't think they'd fit you if you're normally a 9




Like most designer shoes, Prada also runs small.  I'm a US 7.5 and wear a 38, sometimes 38.5 in Prada shoes.


----------



## daisydream

Prada Psycho said:


> Like most designer shoes, Prada also runs small.  I'm a US 7.5 and wear a 38, sometimes 38.5 in Prada shoes.




Could you tell me in what way they run small? Is it the width or like the sole length? The pair I want are sandals and only have a bit of the foot, mostly around the toes, covered so if it's width I'd be fine but if my foot would be sticking out of the back of course I can't do that


----------



## Johnpauliegal

daisydream said:


> Could you tell me in what way they run small? Is it the width or like the sole length? The pair I want are sandals and only have a bit of the foot, mostly around the toes, covered so if it's width I'd be fine but if my foot would be sticking out of the back of course I can't do that



As I mentioned earlier, Prada runs small and I personally feel that your foot would overlap in the sandals.


----------



## LadyMoose

Any idea what this bag is called please ladies! Prada Virgin [emoji85]


----------



## Bagaddictme

Hello! First time to buy Prada bag. Is prada BN2541 only sold in Prada outlets? My husband doesn't want me to buy on outlets but when I told him about prada bn2541 only sold on outlets he said go buy it. My question is. Why is it only sold in Outlets? Thanks!


----------



## ouikm

nice


----------



## mutsydog

I am trying to reach 5 posts so I can show what I got on overstock.com. I ended up returning it due to leather/stitching tearing in only 1 week and using it once.


----------



## Rani

This forum is so quiet! I revisit now and then to see new reveals and Prada chat as I do like some of the Prada styles. Where are all the Prada fans?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Rani said:


> This forum is so quiet! I revisit now and then to see new reveals and Prada chat as I do like some of the Prada styles. Where are all the Prada fans?


Hi I'm a Prada fan! &#128512;  I'm also a fan of other designers and post on those forums too. I'm not much for handbags but I enjoy messenger/Crossbody bags and within the past few months purchased 4 Tessuto Vela Crossbody bags from NM.&#128512;

And a few months ago I went to the Prada outlet in Woodbury and got a great deal on a pair of sneakers. &#128512;

But you are right, the forums have been a bit quiet.


----------



## bianca00

Hi, just a quick question - do Prada stores authenticate bags at all e.g. if they have been bought on eBay? TIA


----------



## Prada Psycho

bianca00 said:


> Hi, just a quick question - do Prada stores authenticate bags at all e.g. if they have been bought on eBay? TIA




No.  Their job is to sell bags, period.  Most SA's wouldn't know a Super Fake if


----------



## nana0115

I'd always thought that all branded store will help in authenticity, but they don't.


----------



## gottabagit

LadyMoose said:


> View attachment 3148033
> 
> Any idea what this bag is called please ladies! Prada Virgin [emoji85]



Prada Vitello satchel. I had this bag but gave it away. It was quite a workhorse.


----------



## bianca00

Prada Psycho said:


> No.  Their job is to sell bags, period.  Most SA's wouldn't know a Super Fake if


I'm not that familiar with how Prada work, but I know other brands don't authenticate their stuff, so was very surprised when someone told me Prada SAs would! Thanks for clearing that up for me 

PS that emoji gets me every time!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Hi all! Does anyone have any tips for the side buttons on the 2274 separating? It seems stiff enough but when I carry the bag with the long strap it tends to come apart.


----------



## bagluvvr

hi ladies do you guys have any recos to remove ballpen marks on leather prada?


----------



## Prada Psycho

bagluvvr said:


> hi ladies do you guys have any recos to remove ballpen marks on leather prada?




Usually, there's nothing that can be done.  I've had some luck with a couple of my own methods, but it depends of the type and color of the leather.  Got pics?


----------



## bagluvvr

Prada Psycho said:


> Usually, there's nothing that can be done.  I've had some luck with a couple of my own methods, but it depends of the type and color of the leather.  Got pics?




here  its so painful to look at. any recos?


----------



## Prada Psycho

bagluvvr said:


> here  its so painful to look at. any recos?



Try this at your own risk:

Put some rubbing alcohol on a cotton ball or a Qtip.  Very gently, rub over only the ink mark, then after each swipe, wipe with a lightly, damp tissue.  Repeat until the ink fades out.

This only works with light colors and specific leathers, but I had a nasty ink mark that I used on my MBMJ Natasha in aqua. Worked like a charm.  It did lighten the area just the tiniest bit, but it's barely noticeable and only to me.  Better than that hideous ink mark!


----------



## XOXOLUV

Prada Stores have a 50% off Sale right now for you Prada lovers still looking to buy yourselves a xmas gift.&#128540;


----------



## user1

XOXOLUV said:


> Prada Stores have a 50% off Sale right now for you Prada lovers still looking to buy yourselves a xmas gift.&#128540;



their online private sale does not let me add anything to cart...it says "coming soon" instead of "add to cart"  does anybody know what it means?


----------



## jen1801

user1 said:


> their online private sale does not let me add anything to cart...it says "coming soon" instead of "add to cart"  does anybody know what it means?




Do you mind sharing the online sale link? [emoji4] thank you!!


----------



## pecknnibble

jen1801 said:


> Do you mind sharing the online sale link? [emoji4] thank you!!



http://www.prada.com/en/US/e-store/...cmp=_internal_mail_prada_ecomm_privatesale_US


----------



## jen1801

pecknnibble said:


> http://www.prada.com/en/US/e-store/...cmp=_internal_mail_prada_ecomm_privatesale_US




Thank you!!!![emoji8]


----------



## dodowin

jen1801 said:


> Thank you!!!![emoji8]




Is there a Canada private sale link?


----------



## pointe1134

I received the email about the "private sale" on November 28, and started browsing today. I'm having the same problem though...everything says "available soon." I emailed my SA at Saks to ask her if she knew what was going on or if the sale is also happening in stores, but I haven't heard back yet.


Does anyone know what is going on with the website?


----------



## SWJ1

Does anyone know if this is final sale? Or are returns possible?


----------



## Pursejoy9

On the US estore site, many of the bags are no longer listed and they are also not on the sale site? Any reason why? Thanks.


----------



## HI5O

I have a pink nylon Prada wallet and wondered if you wonderful ladies can provide me a style name/number for this.  Also, if I were to list it for sale, what do you think would be a good selling price, given its condition?  Also, I notice that there is a small mark behind the coin section--I'm not sure if this is a defect or a factory outlet sort of mark.  I received it as a gift from a friend who mentioned she got it from Duty Free while in Japan.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  If what I'm asking is taboo to the forums, please let me know and my apologies for asking about pricing.  Thank you very much!
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1580.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1579.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1577.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1575.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1574.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1571.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=6
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1572.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=7
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1573.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=8
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1570.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=9
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1569.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=10


----------



## HI5O

HI5O said:


> I have a pink nylon Prada wallet and wondered if you wonderful ladies can provide me a style name/number for this.  Also, if I were to list it for sale, what do you think would be a good selling price, given its condition?  Also, I notice that there is a small mark behind the coin section--I'm not sure if this is a defect or a factory outlet sort of mark.  I received it as a gift from a friend who mentioned she got it from Duty Free while in Japan.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  If what I'm asking is taboo to the forums, please let me know and my apologies for asking about pricing.  Thank you very much!
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1580.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1579.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1577.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1575.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1574.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1571.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=6
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1572.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=7
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1573.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=8
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1570.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=9
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1569.jpg.html?filters[user]=110688884&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=10


Sorry, there seems to be something wrong with the links.  I'll try again.


----------



## HI5O

HI5O said:


> Sorry, there seems to be something wrong with the links.  I'll try again.



<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1580.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/IMG_1580.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1580.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1579.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/IMG_1579.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1579.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1575.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/IMG_1575.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1575.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1574.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/IMG_1574.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1574.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1571.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/IMG_1571.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1571.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1572.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/IMG_1572.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1572.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1573.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/IMG_1573.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1573.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1569.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/IMG_1569.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1569.jpg"/></a>


----------



## jellenp32

I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with the sale orders. I ordered online one week ago, received the confirmation email. Never got a shipment email. Called customer service and they said that they are behind in shipping and they will send order overnight instead when it's ready. But he couldn't tell me when that would be?


----------



## southernusagirl

jellenp32 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with the sale orders. I ordered online one week ago, received the confirmation email. Never got a shipment email. Called customer service and they said that they are behind in shipping and they will send order overnight instead when it's ready. But he couldn't tell me when that would be?



My order shipped on Friday and will be delivered today.  I received the shipping confirmation from Prada and I tracked it with FedEx.  I ordered on November 30, so it took a week.


----------



## gottabagit

Prada appears to have had a lot of problems with the management of their private sale. I got the wrong item shipped on one order and a security tag on the second order. My friend's order was simply cancelled. I think they may have underestimated the response to the sale. They are supposed to get back to me to compensate me for my two stressful orders. I detailed my experience in my thread Prada or Nada.


----------



## jellenp32

So placed my order on the 29th and still no shipment. And customer service said that it was being processed by a store less than 50 miles away!


----------



## cuteen

Does anyone here know much/have any experience with the tessuto bags with perspex handles? Usually they're referred to as tessuto+plex or tessuto+trasp and I can't find anybody on this forum discussing them.
I'm seeing quite a few on eBay from sellers in Japan. I think they were in stores from 97-99, maybe most of them were made for the Asian market?

Some links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-Tote-Bag-handbag-unisex-clear-handle-with-logo-black-Silver-clear-n-/321931447712?hash=item4af49c0da0:g:SVQAAOSwgyxWVs5x

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-acrylic-handle-handbag-/172023008952?hash=item280d5eceb8:g:KtcAAOSwgyxWWZ04

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Prada-Bag-Black-Tote-Clear-Acrylic-Handle-Patent-leather-card-dust-bag-/281877541445?hash=item41a135f245:g:vJMAAOSwMmBVoBrk


----------



## simonvr

my prada 0052 is fake ?


----------



## simonvr

my prada vr0052 is fake ?


----------



## fanofpurses

retro thoughts on 2015 Prada 

http://fashionads.fashgraphy.com/prada-spring-summer-2005-karen-elson-2/


----------



## fujikomm

Hello! Please please help me authenticate this PRADA. I used my last money in buying this. THANK YOU!


----------



## chekhean

some one please help me to do a legit check on this ! urgent .please


----------



## stacy_natalie

Has anyone ever seen a prada br3091 black with gold hardware not silver? Have you ever seen "box print" as the material on a prada authenticity card? Thank you!


----------



## ellafine

nice idea especially for people who are new and cannot start their own thread yet.. can anyone share opinions on their Prada Double Bag.. I am not sure about the size (medium or small) and I am looking for some feedback/pictures/opinions..  thank you!


----------



## loco_obsessedbf

Hi everyone, I too would like to hear about abit about the double bag. I'm looking at the smaller size and contemplating between the cuir double bag and double zip. Also colours I had in mind are the Cammeo, Pomice & Argilla. If anyone has any feedback that would be great. Thanks


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

I just took my prada double bag out today.... I love the dual colours. Mine is 36cm wide, with handle drop of 16cm. This means you can just manage to carry it over your shoulder under your arm. I dun use the detachable strap, I find it too thin for such a big bag. There is a slightly smaller one at 34cm, but handle drop at 11cm I think. I dun think you can tuck this under your arm.... probably over the crook of your arm or holding it. 
So depends on your preference. I certainly prefer being able to carry over the shoulder. 
Oh and certainly saffiano leather is a better choice if you prefer fuss free.


----------



## Monaliceke

SunkistSunkiss said:


> I just took my prada double bag out today.... I love the dual colours. Mine is 36cm wide, with handle drop of 16cm. This means you can just manage to carry it over your shoulder under your arm. I dun use the detachable strap, I find it too thin for such a big bag. There is a slightly smaller one at 34cm, but handle drop at 11cm I think. I dun think you can tuck this under your arm.... probably over the crook of your arm or holding it.
> So depends on your preference. I certainly prefer being able to carry over the shoulder.
> Oh and certainly saffiano leather is a better choice if you prefer fuss free.



This is a gorgeous color!  I love it, is it the Caramel with Red nappa leather lining?  I've been thinking of getting this bag, just can't decide on the color.  Do you think this will be a good year-round neutral?  I have been considering the pale-grey / clay-grey both lined with black leather.  Now, I'm seriously considering the one you've shown us .


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Thank you, you are right, it's caramel and red! I love it loads, and the colour is perfect for me. I live in the tropics where it's summer all year round so I'm not too concerned about winter colours.... But I bought this last year and Prada constantly come out with new colours....any of the new colours catches your attention? Cos I'm not sure if this caramel is still available? 
Also, I would prefer a brighter colour in the interior to make the bag pop and show off the design vs a dark interior. If you worry about dirtying the interior like I do, use a bag organiser to protect the bag and also prevent loose items dropping out of the bag. 
This photo is the deal-breaker for me in terms of colour.... I love how she carries it with such flair!   
Have fun shopping !!!!


----------



## Monaliceke

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Thank you, you are right, it's caramel and red! I love it loads, and the colour is perfect for me. I live in the tropics where it's summer all year round so I'm not too concerned about winter colours.... But I bought this last year and Prada constantly come out with new colours....any of the new colours catches your attention? Cos I'm not sure if this caramel is still available?
> Also, I would prefer a brighter colour in the interior to make the bag pop and show off the design vs a dark interior. If you worry about dirtying the interior like I do, use a bag organiser to protect the bag and also prevent loose items dropping out of the bag.
> This photo is the deal-breaker for me in terms of colour.... I love how she carries it with such flair!
> Have fun shopping !!!!


SunkistSunkiss, you are right. She looks gorgeous modelling for this bag.  I'm going to order this now! Thanks so much.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

luxemadam said:


> SunkistSunkiss, you are right. She looks gorgeous modelling for this bag.  I'm going to order this now! Thanks so much.  Have a great weekend!



Yay!!!! Do a reveal okie? So exciting ...&#128521;


----------



## tayalese

I just wanted to share my results from cleaning my double zip with Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner. I finally found something that works and doesn't leave a build up. Here's the before and after:


----------



## yeonglee

What is your opinion about Prada vintage canvas? Durable?


----------



## XXYY

Do anybody know what is the model of my handbag. Do you remember the year that the bag was released? Thank you a lot! =)


----------



## Martini0317

My 2 Pradas, love them both!


----------



## Willowbarb

tayalese said:


> I just wanted to share my results from cleaning my double zip with Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner. I finally found something that works and doesn't leave a build up. Here's the before and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286669




That's wonderful! It's very beautiful and you've done a great job on it; you can justifiably be proud of your efforts 

My problem is much more boring: I want a Prada wallet/purse, and everything on the website has gold hardware. My daughter does not do gold,  so I shall have to hope that Prada brings some steel in next season; I've got time to spare, since her birthday is not until June. I bought her reversible tote last month because the black/fire engine red was selling out at the speed of light; I don't usually buy things quite this early


----------



## misszhou

Hi....does anyone here might own a prada BN1844 with magnetic slap ?(no compartment, no zip)
 im kinda curious with its interior..


----------



## Martini0317

misszhou said:


> Hi....does anyone here might own a prada BN1844 with magnetic slap ?(no compartment, no zip)
> im kinda curious with its interior..




I did, but sold it. The magnetic part was uber annoying. I ended up with BN2274 instead which I love so much more than BN1844.


----------



## Lisab68

@loco_obsessedbf I just purchased the double bag today in pomice. I can't even tell you how gorgeous the color is!!  Mine has the black lining and it's just perfect. I tried both the small and medium size out. I went with the small bc I am small and I thought the medium was too big for me (5'2). But the medium could definitely hold more.


----------



## anasanfran

What is it about the BN1889 that moves me so much. I know it's over five years old but I just love everything about that bag. I think maybe because it was my first Prada. It was canvas with saffiano trim and I just love the way the handles attach to the bag with the big Prada saffiano pieces and the way it unsnaps. I really prefer it over ANY Prada bag!! I have 5!!! Maybe it's the shape I'm partial to. Oh well, off to search for another one!!!


----------



## iloveshoo

hello everyone wondering if you guys can tell me if this is real or fake? thank you so much!


----------



## lilac28

Hi Everyone, didn't want to start a new thread for this question but for any Prada owners who have a bag that was Made In Italy, does your Prada style card have the number "01"? The numbers are kind of on their own, off to the right. My SA @ outlet  could NOT find the Made In tag in the bag I wanted but assured me that the code 01 indicates it's made in Italy. TIA for any input!


----------



## Brighton girl

Hi I'm new


----------



## Brighton girl

Was wondering do Prada bags have to have an authenticity no? I've got one that just has the made in Italy tag and the interior faceplate says Prada Milano. Zips are the lampo kind would fakes use lampo?


----------



## Brighton girl

It also has Prada etched into the feet and Prada etched onto the buttons that close each side to make it fold in.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Just to let you know, Saks has just listed a number of bags and shoes on sale. Good luck everyone.


----------



## applecidered

Johnpauliegal said:


> Just to let you know, Saks has just listed a number of bags and shoes on sale. Good luck everyone.


Hm... I'm not seeing it on saks.com. Maybe there is a special link?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I'm sorry you don't see it. I had gotten an email from Saks; for some reason when I post the link, it's not working????


----------



## Johnpauliegal

applecidered said:


> Hm... I'm not seeing it on saks.com. Maybe there is a special link?



Since the link is not working; maybe if you cut and paste all this info it may work for you. 



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?bmForm=endeca_search_form_one&bmFormID=ljf7lqf&bmUID=ljf7lqg&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2Fsearch%2FEndecaSearch.jsp&bmText=SearchString&SearchString=Prada+sale&submit-search=&bmSingle=N_Dim&N_Dim=0&bmHidden=Ntk&Ntk=Entire+Site&bmHidden=Ntx&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchpartialmax&bmHidden=prp8&prp8=t15&bmHidden=prp13&prp13=&bmHidden=sid&sid=71463912162618&bmHidden=FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=&bmHidden=PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446658996


----------



## applecidered

Johnpauliegal said:


> Since the link is not working; maybe if you cut and paste all this info it may work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...ODUCT<>prd_id&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446658996


Didn't work, even copy/paste.  That's ok, thanks for trying!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

applecidered said:


> Didn't work, even copy/paste.  That's ok, thanks for trying!


Sorry about that. 

Maybe I can forward the link to you via email. Let me know if you are interested. 

To test it out, I forwarded the link to another email I have; and it worked lol.


----------



## missfiggy

Brighton girl said:


> Hi I'm new





Brighton girl said:


> Was wondering do Prada bags have to have an authenticity no? I've got one that just has the made in Italy tag and the interior faceplate says Prada Milano. Zips are the lampo kind would fakes use lampo?





Brighton girl said:


> It also has Prada etched into the feet and Prada etched onto the buttons that close each side to make it fold in.



If you need an authentication please go to the Authenticate this Prada pages and post according to the forum rules set out in post #1.  No-one can make any assessment of what you are talking about without the photos to go with it.  All fakes have the exact features you are talking about - it needs photos to tell whether these features are fake or authentic.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Last night (actually 3 am lol) I was lurking on the Saks site and you will never believe the price I paid for a Prada Lux Mini Saffoano Bag!!  They only had chromo-chrome available. It was originally $1050. I had gotten 70% off!!!!! The  price I paid was $318; plus tax = $346.22!!!!

This is the bag!  
(Above photo).

I received a confrmation email and it is being processed.


----------



## Fgl11

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3408259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night (actually 3 am lol) I was lurking on the Saks site and you will never believe the price I paid for a Prada Lux Mini Saffoano Bag!!  They only had chromo-chrome available. It was originally $1050. I had gotten 70% off!!!!! The  price I paid was $318; plus tax = $346.22!!!!
> 
> This is the bag!
> (Above photo).
> 
> I received a confrmation email and it is being processed.



Awesome!!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Fgl11 said:


> Awesome!!!!



Thanks!  
I got the email; it should arrive on Tuesday!  
I can't wait!


----------



## Suzy Kasper

I need to buy this Prada Bag is it worth it






http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi...ndition-/182170641241?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Suzy Kasper said:


> View attachment 3409132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy this Prada Bag is it worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi...ndition-/182170641241?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



Hi. When I purchase anything from eBay I would post it in the authentication thread. The Authenticators aren't always around; but maybe you will get an answer before the auction ends. Good Luck.


----------



## Elenaperod

Hi, anyone has the esplanade bag?  I'm between that one or sac du jour by yves saint laurent.


----------



## Elenaperod

Someone has that bag? Saffiano Lux Bow Crossbody Bag
I'd like to see how long it is and how big too.  I'd like to put my lipstick, telephone, tissue packet, Keys, Credit card  and Cash.  Is there enough room for all of that? Thank you


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3408259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night (actually 3 am lol) I was lurking on the Saks site and you will never believe the price I paid for a Prada Lux Mini Saffoano Bag!!  They only had chromo-chrome available. It was originally $1050. I had gotten 70% off!!!!! The  price I paid was $318; plus tax = $346.22!!!!
> 
> This is the bag!
> (Above photo).
> 
> I received a confrmation email and it is being processed.



Well I received my bag. It's adorable lol. I need to remember to check the size of bags before I purchase them. It looked like a great size on the model lol. I also have to remember that the models are probably 5'4" and weigh about 105 lbs lmao.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

i am wondering if the Pomice colored Prada bag I am getting tomorrow (from Saks) will match my Prada grey suede sneakers I just got last week from the same store. I just love online shopping lmao.


----------



## Elenaperod

I bought it yesterday in old bond street, London. Very happy with it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Is there a general Prada reveal thread?


----------



## xcollectorx

hello, I have Prada Madras bags from department stores.  Some has logo with curved R and some has straight R logo on front.  only Madras bags.
Anyone got this straight R logo from Authentic Prada Madras bags?  I've seen straight R logo Prada madras bags on department stores websites, anyone got straight R logo madras bag from direct Prada boutique store?


----------



## diva_fabulous

Does anyone know whether it's possible to get the handles replaced on a prada bag bought in a Prada Outlet shop? I got a gorgeous greige vitello daino tote in Bicester Village, UK last yhear and the handles have aged terribly in just one year. The model was still sold in stores when I bought mine even though they were transitioning to saffiano only, so there must be some spare parts left somewhere still, I hope. Also, I live in Sweden but visit London quite frequently, so if anyone has any experience from repairing your bag with a retailer abroad, please share!


----------



## ninakt

Hi! Anyone, whom I could ask about a simple question about saffiano totes feet, please pm me


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> i am wondering if the Pomice colored Prada bag I am getting tomorrow (from Saks) will match my Prada grey suede sneakers I just got last week from the same store. I just love online shopping lmao.


In answer to my question; they matched perfectly lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Elenaperod said:


> I bought it yesterday in old bond street, London. Very happy with it!


Sorry late replying. I love it!


----------



## Chantal vdP

How can I post something on this forum? This is what my page shows: (You have insufficient privileges to post here.)


----------



## jasperaperocho

hi how much is the cheapest prada bag? I wanna buy an entry level premium bag.


----------



## diva_fabulous

jasperaperocho said:


> hi how much is the cheapest prada bag? I wanna buy an entry level premium bag.



I strongly  recommend that you visit one of their outlets like Bicester Village. Every now and then they sell classics and they always have a good selection of classic simple colors like black, browns and beiges in stock. I bought a gorgeous vitello daino tote in Bicester as I simply preferred the grained soft leather to the new saffiano ones, and got it at less than half of the RRP which was around £1600. The bag itself was still sold in some stores at the time. 

Also, the customer service in Bicester has proven to be way better than in the flagship stores of London. 

If you don't live in or near London, Bicester has some sister "outlet villages" in other countries: https://www.bicestervillage.com/en/home/#


----------



## simonlwk

Hi, Prada has always been one of, if not brand that I feel could do no wrong.  I do have a few Prada in my collection, of which unfortunately are pretty "vintage-y", ie bought in the 1990s.  One particular bag is of special eminence to myself.  I call it the "3-way" bag, as it can be carried 3 ways, hand carried by handles, shoulder-straps and waist-banded way.

I no longer have the receipt for it and thus, I am of special (I never was that curious back then) interest to know the name of this bag.  Would anyone out there, who have the same bag or can identify the name of this bag, would be of great appreciation to me.  Pictures herein.

Thank you!


----------



## IslandWahine

Has anyone buy Prada or Givenchy handbag from Zulily?  Are they authentic?


----------



## Wil Oz

I'm quite new to this forum and I can't work out how to create a new post! 
Anyway - thought I would try my luck in here. I saw a woman yesterday with an older style Prada bag and I thought it would be a great everyday bag for me.
When I asked at the Prada store here in Melbourne (Australia) I was told the bag sold out about 12 months ago. The bag I am looking for is the Double Bag (not the double zip though) but I would like the Vitello Daino leather, black bag with the red interior. Does anyone know which nag I am talking about and where I might be able to find one? I would consider buying pre-loved if I can't track down a new one. I think the size I want is medium or even large if it came in large. I want to be able to carry it with straps over my shoulder. I wish I had taken a photo of the bag I saw yesterday but I felt like a stalker!


----------



## ceeaytam

Hi everyone!
For some reason, I guess I'm a new member so I'm not allowed to start threads but I have a question regarding the model and style name of this bag. My friend said she purchased it from the saks off outlet and it is supposedly a prada tote with red interior but for some reason the handles look really off and the logo does too. Could she have gotten a fake? From what I know, prada only has one style with the black exterior and red interior but I could be wrong. Could anyone tell me the style of this bag as I would love to get one myself as well? Sorry for the horrible picture but this was the only picture she is willing to provide me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sophiekd

Hi there! Does anybody know if Prada have discontinued the BN1844 Saffiano Lux Tote? If so, do you know what year the last model was released? Many thanks!


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Anyone know which bag this is in the ad.  I'm digging it!

http://lesfacons.com/2017/01/09/prada-spring-2017-film-campaign/


----------



## julia_sp

Hi all,

Anyone seeing similar to that Prada belt?
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/belts/prada/green-leather-belt-810879.shtml or
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...s/prada/blue-leather-belt-prada-3295490.shtml

I missed a bidding and now I can't find such model neither in VC, nor TheRealReal or somewhere else.
Any advise where could I look for Prada belts?

Thank you.


----------



## LuxuryBargains

Beach Bum said:


> *OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!



nice, shame i am too poor haha


----------



## solesneaker

i don't have a prada yet：伤心：


----------



## anairam1980

I don't know where to post this, so here it goes.
I participate in this closed group where private school moms sell their goodies (I am one of them).
Today a mom posted a Prada bag for under $250. I claimed first in line and got it but I said I would like to have it authenticated.
She is really pressing me to pay or she will sell to someone else. I am willing to pay for it to be authenticated but she is not sending me the pics I need and she said that it would take too long and she needs the money now (I am considering she is a crack addict at this point).
What do you think? Too many red flags? I do like the bag and it will fit perfectly in my collection as an everyday bag.... Also. it is really cheap....


----------



## BeenBurned

anairam1980 said:


> I don't know where to post this, so here it goes.
> I participate in this closed group where private school moms sell their goodies (I am one of them).
> Today a mom posted a Prada bag for under $250. I claimed first in line and got it but I said I would like to have it authenticated.
> She is really pressing me to pay or she will sell to someone else. I am willing to pay for it to be authenticated but she is not sending me the pics I need and she said that it would take too long and she needs the money now (I am considering she is a crack addict at this point).
> What do you think? Too many red flags? I do like the bag and it will fit perfectly in my collection as an everyday bag.... Also. it is really cheap....


Honest sellers have no reason to make excuses why they need the money before proving authenticity. I mentioned this on the ebay forum -- DO NOT DO IT!! 

She's hiding something.


----------



## anairam1980

BeenBurned said:


> Honest sellers have no reason to make excuses why they need the money before proving authenticity. I mentioned this on the eBay forum -- DO NOT DO IT!!
> 
> She's hiding something.



Can't thank you enough. You are some kind of wizard! Did you use that tool from google images? I am getting into that now!


----------



## BeenBurned

anairam1980 said:


> Can't thank you enough. You are some kind of wizard! Did you use that tool from google images? I am getting into that now!


You're welcome. 

I do image searches quite frequently but I don't know of a "tool."


----------



## anairam1980

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I do image searches quite frequently but I don't know of a "tool."


You will be happy to know that she is out. We got her.
I managed to stop the other person from paying for the bag as a matter of minutes.
The funny part is, she was asking 700 in private and 290 online.
When the other person saw the ad, she was pissed and confronted her.
She said: yes, I am asking 290 on the ad, but I will accept to sell for you for 500.
I was on the floor LMAO.
Thank you for everything.


----------



## diva7633

I posted a thread but looking for a quick response. Are these straps ok? Is there a reason one is black and red straps vs all black?


----------



## Prada Psycho

diva7633 said:


> I posted a thread but looking for a quick response. Are these straps ok? Is there a reason one is black and red straps vs all black?


Post in the Authenticate This thread with the proper photos.


----------



## ratloverice

What are the trending Prada bags in the States? I am looking for one as my gf's birthday present but am not so sure about the trend now. Is Bibliotheque or Double bag still trending?


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

diva7633 said:


> I posted a thread but looking for a quick response. Are these straps ok? Is there a reason one is black and red straps vs all black?


Your showing 2 different models from 2 different years ( not stating anything about authenticity but Prada did release both of those styles)


----------



## SYDSDAD1111

ceeaytam said:


> Hi everyone!
> For some reason, I guess I'm a new member so I'm not allowed to start threads but I have a question regarding the model and style name of this bag. My friend said she purchased it from the saks off outlet and it is supposedly a prada tote with red interior but for some reason the handles look really off and the logo does too. Could she have gotten a fake? From what I know, prada only has one style with the black exterior and red interior but I could be wrong. Could anyone tell me the style of this bag as I would love to get one myself as well? Sorry for the horrible picture but this was the only picture she is willing to provide me. Thanks in advance!


Ive seen the Black with red with red contrasting edges, black with red with silver hardware but I did look for that model at Saks and they stated they never had the black /red with Silver only the Black Red with gold hardware, Saks off fifth buys closeouts and previous seasons models and they could just about get anything, assuming that's the Saffiano Cuir double bag with the cross body strap the model number could be the 1BG883 OR 1BG838


----------



## J252

Hi all

Would anyone please be able to tell me if they recognise the Prada design in the attached pictures? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lifeoffunk

Hi. New member here-

My wife's wallet got stolen, and I'm trying to replace it.
I'm trying to find out information about the wallet.
All I know is that it was Prada. Some sort of Limited Edition while she was living in HK, and so the best year range I can figure out is between th years of 2005 and 2014. I know that's a super long range, but It's alI have without trying to ask her the specifics.  I looked similar to the Black color full sized saffiano flap wallet on the outside, but it opened up fully flat with card holders one two sides with a split in the middle, and it was pink on the inside as well as black I think.  She said the USD value was about $1200-ish during that time.

Would you be able to help me find the model of this wallet so maybe I can find it somehwere? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kristen J.

J252 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would anyone please be able to tell me if they recognise the Prada design in the attached pictures?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am not an expert by this bag is a replica, right?


----------



## Prada Psycho

lifeoffunk said:


> Hi. New member here-
> 
> My wife's wallet got stolen, and I'm trying to replace it.
> I'm trying to find out information about the wallet.
> All I know is that it was Prada. Some sort of Limited Edition while she was living in HK, and so the best year range I can figure out is between th years of 2005 and 2014. I know that's a super long range, but It's alI have without trying to ask her the specifics.  I looked similar to the Black color full sized saffiano flap wallet on the outside, but it opened up fully flat with card holders one two sides with a split in the middle, and it was pink on the inside as well as black I think.  She said the USD value was about $1200-ish during that time.
> 
> Would you be able to help me find the model of this wallet so maybe I can find it somehwere?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


See if you can find a generic photo online somewhere and post it.  There's a thousand different Prada wallet styles. No way to help without a photo of some sort.


----------



## onebadegg

Beach Bum said:


> *OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!


cool!


----------



## Elenaperod

Where canIbuy an old prada? I'd like to buy the mini letter in red.


----------



## Mariella77

Hi everyone,
I've been eyeing the Prada Double bag for a lont time and think I'm going to get it now (need to order on line). I understand there are 3 sizes. I wonder if a MacBook (the thing gold ones, 12") would fit in the medium sized one? I'm afraid the larger one would be too big for me as an everyday bag, but I also want to be able to carry my MacBook when I need to.
Thanks!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Mariella77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been eyeing the Prada Double bag for a lont time and think I'm going to get it now (need to order on line). I understand there are 3 sizes. I wonder if a MacBook (the thing gold ones, 12") would fit in the medium sized one? I'm afraid the larger one would be too big for me as an everyday bag, but I also want to be able to carry my MacBook when I need to.
> Thanks!



I checked the Prada website, and the dimensions for the double bag are as follows:
l. 12.9     h. 9.8     w. 5.7     inches


----------



## Mariella77

lorihmatthews said:


> I checked the Prada website, and the dimensions for the double bag are as follows:
> l. 12.9     h. 9.8     w. 5.7     inches



Yes, thank you, I know that. But I have an LV bag that the website also says is 12.9, yet these are external measures and in the end the macbook doesn't really fit in. So I'd like to get a confirmation from someone who has actually tried it.


----------



## Acespade

Does anyone own a cuir double bag (or any saffiano bag) in the color noisette?  My local boutique does not have any bags in that color, and I'm considering buying online.  I want something that works in a very conservative office.  I've google imaged the color online, but it's hard to tell.  Anyone have an opinion on whether noisette would be a conservative color, or whether it would stand out?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Mariella77 said:


> Yes, thank you, I know that. But I have an LV bag that the website also says is 12.9, yet these are external measures and in the end the macbook doesn't really fit in. So I'd like to get a confirmation from someone who has actually tried it.



I have the Galleria bag, and my 15" MacBook Pro fits. The height of the laptop goes all the way to the top of the bag. So if you have a smaller Mac it will definitely fit.


----------



## tlondon

Hi all! 

I am new to this forum so apologies if this is in the wrong place!! 

I went to Harrods yesterday and saw these BEAUTIFUL velvet Prada bags, I can't seem to find them on the Prada website...do you know if they might be a Harrods exclusive/has anyone seen these anywhere else?! I cannot believe how stunning they are.


----------



## turfnsurf

tlondon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am new to this forum so apologies if this is in the wrong place!!
> 
> I went to Harrods yesterday and saw these BEAUTIFUL velvet Prada bags, I can't seem to find them on the Prada website...do you know if they might be a Harrods exclusive/has anyone seen these anywhere else?! I cannot believe how stunning they are.
> View attachment 3742295
> View attachment 3742296



Can't help you with info, but had to agree on the total WOW! factor of these bags


----------



## turfnsurf

Have been poking around looking for appropriate place to ask about bag refurbishment.  I saw something on a previous thread about thrifting a dyed bag. 
Is dying/painting common in the resale/pre-loved market?  Has anyone tried it? Thoughts?


----------



## haute-mess

i bought a beautiful prada saffiano tote but have yet to wear it. i'm too afraid of ruining it.  </3


----------



## auntiepp55

Got this floral tote, wore it twice, the colored pattern becomes sticky in average summer weather (88F) and tears apart by itself. The customer service replied that it was an ordinary wear and tear! Never buying prada again!


----------



## tencantons

Since I'm unable to post a thread (insufficient privileges). May I ask if there is a possibility for unique shoes (runway collection to be repaired? My SS 12 Kiltie  Golf Shoes' soles destroyed itself but the uppers still usable.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tencantons said:


> Since I'm unable to post a thread (insufficient privileges). May I ask if there is a possibility for unique shoes (runway collection to be repaired? My SS 12 Kiltie  Golf Shoes' soles destroyed itself but the uppers still usable.



If u have the other piece a cobbler may be able to fix it.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

auntiepp55 said:


> Got this floral tote, wore it twice, the colored pattern becomes sticky in average summer weather (88F) and tears apart by itself. The customer service replied that it was an ordinary wear and tear! Never buying prada again!



Sorry to hear that!  I almost bought that too thank you the warning.


----------



## rjc

Hello all,
What's the consensus on using a local generic repair shop for repairs vs. sending to a place for repair that specializes in Prada and/or upscale bags in general? And as for the latter, anyone have a place they can recommend?
The zipper on my first Prada needs to be repaired.
TIA


----------



## rjc

Another question: purchased a canvas and leather Prada from an auction, has a couple of stains that look like coffee or tea if I were to guess.
Any advice as to what's best to use to attempt to remove these stains?
Thanks


----------



## donneck

hello,
im a newbie to this forum.could you all help me to verify this jacket authentic or not.i got from my uncle & want to sell it but i dont know either original or not.i dont want selling fake item.thanks


----------



## Sandra.AT

I´m eying this prada bag (medium size) Is the colour cameo more beige champagne or more blush /nude rose ?
I´m also eying the cherry one..
Would you recommend this bag? does it have flaws or what about colour transfer? I had lighter saffiano bags (cream, beige..) from MK in the past and I haven´t had any problems with colour transfer but the saffiano of MK is more "hard" and not that soft as the prada one so that´s why I´m afraid it could get easier transfer...
I would like to order it from fashionette.at (because it´s 300 euros cheaper) but I would not have the 1-2 year warranty from Prada compared to when I buy this bag directly at Prada.. Did you have any problems with this bag within 1-2 years?
Do you know if prada has also sales on their bags in the store or not (expecially on this bag)? 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Shoppingbunny

tlondon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am new to this forum so apologies if this is in the wrong place!!
> 
> I went to Harrods yesterday and saw these BEAUTIFUL velvet Prada bags, I can't seem to find them on the Prada website...do you know if they might be a Harrods exclusive/has anyone seen these anywhere else?! I cannot believe how stunning they are.
> View attachment 3742295
> View attachment 3742296


Sorry I’ve not seen these in another store but they are gorgeous!


----------



## Shoppingbunny

Hello  

Would love your opinions! The Prada cahier in Black leather- is it too faddy? I love it but I don’t want a bag that will look dated in a year or so

Thanks all!


----------



## Hope_2294

Shoppingbunny said:


> Hello
> 
> Would love your opinions! The Prada cahier in Black leather- is it too faddy? I love it but I don’t want a bag that will look dated in a year or so
> 
> Thanks all!


I personally love it! Its very unique and i think would look even better after this style is discontinued!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Hope_2294 said:


> I personally love it! Its very unique and i think would look even better after this style is discontinued!!



I agree.


----------



## Shoppingbunny

Hope_2294 said:


> I personally love it! Its very unique and i think would look even better after this style is discontinued!!


Thanks Hope_2294 and Bratty1919, that has helped alleviate my worries ☺️

I really love the bag!


----------



## Madeleine Tan

Hi! I’m newbies here  Every time I heard about “Prada” I’ll straight away remember this movie


----------



## turfnsurf

Madeleine Tan said:


> Hi! I’m newbies here  Every time I heard about “Prada” I’ll straight away remember this movie



It was a great book! I thought the movie cast was great; especially Meryl Streep & Stan Tucci


----------



## Sarahkkelleher

Mariella77 said:


> Yes, thank you, I know that. But I have an LV bag that the website also says is 12.9, yet these are external measures and in the end the macbook doesn't really fit in. So I'd like to get a confirmation from someone who has actually tried it.


Hello I can across your post and I am currently investigating the same- will my 13” MacBook fit in the medium double bag, did you ever get an answer?


----------



## fuel122909

Does anyone know if they still make BN2274 galleria bag?


----------



## msgraxie

Hello. I’m pretty new with Prada in general. Has anyone here owned a Prada Vitello Move Flap Wallet with Strap? Just wondering on hm can you fit inside? And if it can fit ang iphone x, etc?


----------



## rosewang924

Hello, does anyone know where I can repair my nylon bag, the inside lining has a tear, need to be restitched, I am in SoCal.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Bratty1919

rosewang924 said:


> Hello, does anyone know where I can repair my nylon bag, the inside lining has a tear, need to be restitched, I am in SoCal.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


Many saddle shops/Western stores have good-to-great repair folks. I’ve used mine here in ID many times with no issues.


----------



## msgraxie

Has anyone owned a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Peonia? Is it okay for every day wear? Take note that its always summer where I live.


----------



## rosewang924

Bratty1919 said:


> Many saddle shops/Western stores have good-to-great repair folks. I’ve used mine here in ID many times with no issues.



ok, thank you, i will look into it.


----------



## Superchic321

Beach Bum said:


> *OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!


Does anyone have any thoughts on this Prada beauty? I am a newbie and do not have much experience with purchasing handbags. Would love your expert opinion on this.


----------



## StylishMD

Superchic321 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on this Prada beauty? I am a newbie and do not have much experience with purchasing handbags. Would love your expert opinion on this.


I have this in grey and I love it
Can get a bit heavy so I don't over fill it. 
Wears beautifully and I've had it for a year and a half but I do rotate my bags


----------



## Superchic321

I o


StylishMD said:


> I have this in grey and I love it
> Can get a bit heavy so I don't over fill it.
> Wears beautifully and I've had it for a year and a half but I do rotate my bags


Thanks @StylishMD for the feedback. I ordered this yesterday in red color. It felt much lighter than my other Prada bags. Hopefully I find the same when I use it. I will not be using this everyday..so lets see how durable it is. I am pretty nervous reading all the reviews about saffiano leather. I just didn't like any other bag.


----------



## StylishMD

Superchic321 said:


> I o
> 
> Thanks @StylishMD for the feedback. I ordered this yesterday in red color. It felt much lighter than my other Prada bags. Hopefully I find the same when I use it. I will not be using this everyday..so lets see how durable it is. I am pretty nervous reading all the reviews about saffiano leather. I just didn't like any other bag.


I hope that you love it as much as I do


----------



## anng0823

Can someone please let me know if the Prada Cahier soft bag is heavier/lighter than Gucci mini Dionysus? I have the Gucci mini Dionysus and it's very heavy for me when it's stuffed. Thank you.


----------



## jes0912

Has anyone had any experience with PRADA customer service department? I purchased the diagramme bag from a prada boutique while travelling and the chain strap has started tarnishing and rubbing off on all my clothes.. WTF. I've had the bag for less than a month and it's already giving me issues...

I reached out to customer service and they had an SA from the store reach out to me to bring the bag in for them to send out for a repair. the SA told me that it'll take 8 weeks to repair...

...I'VE ONLY HAD THE BAG FOR 3 WEEKS?! you want me to send the bag away so you can repair it when i've had it for less than half that amount of time?

am i crazy for thinking that this is absolutely absurd?! Anyways, i'm just curious to know what other customer service experiences people have had a prada and curious to know if they've pulled through in any instances to make people happy.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jes0912 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with PRADA customer service department? I purchased the diagramme bag from a prada boutique while travelling and the chain strap has started tarnishing and rubbing off on all my clothes.. WTF. I've had the bag for less than a month and it's already giving me issues...
> 
> I reached out to customer service and they had an SA from the store reach out to me to bring the bag in for them to send out for a repair. the SA told me that it'll take 8 weeks to repair...
> 
> ...I'VE ONLY HAD THE BAG FOR 3 WEEKS?! you want me to send the bag away so you can repair it when i've had it for less than half that amount of time?
> 
> am i crazy for thinking that this is absolutely absurd?! Anyways, i'm just curious to know what other customer service experiences people have had a prada and curious to know if they've pulled through in any instances to make people happy.


It all sounds about right. Prada is notoriously horrible when it comes to follow up after the sale. They've got their money. That's all they care about.

If you used a credit card (preferably AMEX), file a dispute. That will wake them up.


----------



## KermitSF

Beach Bum said:


> *OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!


----------



## KermitSF

Beach Bum said:


> *OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!


Hi, I'm new. Not really an expensive handbag person but just became the proud owner of a Prada Etiquitte comic book purse! There is a personal story behind for me. My mother's art was used on the bag. And I am actually in the comic ( well the future me! ). I will post a photo of it when I figure out how . So far I love it!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Question about wallets. My fiance is thinking about buying a Prada wallet, but I've read so many posts from 2010-2016 about the glazing just peeling right off some wallets within weeks. Has Prada quality improved, or should he choose a different brand?


----------



## blindf0ldme

I love Prada key chains A LOT. Here is my saffiano mens keychain on my Rick Owens Small Adri bag


----------



## Prada Psycho

blindf0ldme said:


> I love Prada key chains A LOT. Here is my saffiano mens keychain on my Rick Owens Small Adri bag
> View attachment 4267605




I don't see any pictures. Only a file name.


----------



## Prada1BD164

Hi all, I'm new here. Went into Collins St Prada flagship store in Melbourne, AUS on weekend and got a bag on sale. Art. Number 1BD164. But googling only shows fakes from a Russian site. .. So now I'm curious what I've bought haha. The version I have looks exactly like the shoulder bag on chain on the Russian site pics, and it's a similar style to the Diagrame bag, but with different style of quilting. I will post pics when I get home of the authenticity card. Thank you all


----------



## Esthernes

Hello everyone..i'm still learning how authenticate prada and i have a question, is it prada's bag always have the number tag inside? Is the number mean something? Like in this photo i can't make sure is this fake or not but the "R" looks real..
Thankyou for your attention..


----------



## baglici0us

Dusted my Prada Fairy in Cipria off for a photoshoot today. It’s looking good for a 10 year old bag!



View attachment 4287193


----------



## S_STAR

For anyone interested there is a Prada BLACK bibliotheque tote bag for sale at 50% off on Farfetch. Would be a perfect work bag.  

https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...r.de&af_channel=affiliate&is_retargeting=true

The bag is still full price on the official Prada website!


----------



## Claire_Elizabeth13

Hi everyone, I really need your help. I purchased a Prada double cuir bag off eBay, it looks authentic smells authentic, has the authenticity card etc. I have used it a few times and I noticed that a chip of gold has come off the Prada logo on the luggage tag revealing silver underneath. Does that happen at all? I’ve never had Prada before so I wanted to get another opinion.


----------



## DESPOINAGR

Hello girls! I want to buy a Prada Galleria Saffiano bag in medium size (in grey or blush) and i don't know if it is a timelles bag or now is out of fashion! I am new to Prada and i would like your opinion!


----------



## Prada Psycho

DESPOINAGR said:


> Hello girls! I want to buy a Prada Galleria Saffiano bag in medium size (in grey or blush) and i don't know if it is a timelles bag or now is out of fashion! I am new to Prada and i would like your opinion!


It's usually in the Prada collection in some iteration or the other.


----------



## wearawishbone

Hi PF!  I've just purchased this Double bucket Cuir from Bergdorf. It's been awhile since I purchased a Prada bag (Majority of my collection is Chanel and Hermes). My last bag was the Double Cuir tote about 3 years ago which I use for work. I began to research Prada before I purchased the bucket and was sad to see all the made in China discussions. I immediately checked my tote and found the made in Italy tag inside the side of the bag. I cannot however find any made in tag in the new bucket. I called Prada and the "bag expert" said it's on the stamp. That's on every bag. I don't think she understood. Does anyone know where this tag would be and if it's missing does that mean it's made outside of Italy?


----------



## manpursefan

I'm going to be in Barcelona for a week next month and I was wondering if I should take this opportunity to buy a new bag lol. I wasn't really planning to, but maybe I could use a new Prada nylon men's messenger bag. Does anyone know if there's plenty of nylon messenger bags in the La Roca Village outlet? I'd like one in black or another neutral dark color. Are they selling it at a good price? Would it be worth it to take the 40 minute trip from Barcelona to La Roca Village?


----------



## misscocktail

Help me decide between 2 vintage Prada's!

Hi ladies,
I have a chance to buy a Prada (my first) and can't decide between a black Madras doctors purse or an orange Vitello Daino  hobo style. I need a designer black bag in my collection, but the orange bag keeps calling me as it would work with most of my wardrobe. Any advice?


----------



## Prada Psycho

I love orange bags. Black bags are a dime a dozen. Step out of the crowd, go for the orange!


----------



## misscocktail

Prada Psycho said:


> I love orange bags. Black bags are a dime a dozen. Step out of the crowd, go for the orange!


Thank you for your advice! I just got it: 
In LOVE !![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Prada Psycho

misscocktail said:


> Thank you for your advice! I just got it:
> In LOVE !![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369864
> View attachment 4369865


Do me a favor and post an authentication request on the Authenticate This page here on the forum and provide the proper photos.  Just want to make sure you got one of the authentic versions of this bag.  Counterfeits of this style have been floating around for well over 12 years.


----------



## misscocktail

Prada Psycho said:


> Do me a favor and post an authentication request on the Authenticate This page here on the forum and provide the proper photos.  Just want to make sure you got one of the authentic versions of this bag.  Counterfeits of this style have been floating around for well over 12 years.


Thank you for your advice, very considerate of you. But I didn't buy this bag online but from the most reputable vintage designer store in my country. They authenticate all bags before selling them (i have sold some of my designer bags to them too). So I am 200% sure of the authenticity of this bag. But again thank you for being so thoughtful, I do appreciate it![emoji173]


----------



## lesliehallur

Hello ladies. New to this chat thread.
I have had my Prada Galleria in Fire Engine Red for a few months now and I have been invited to a church wedding with an outdoors (garden) reception. Is it appropriate to wear this bag as a wedding guest? For reference, I am 5'7 and UK size 14. I'll also be wearing this dress:


----------



## minababe

hey guys,
I'm in love with the galleria mini bags.
are the galleria bags durable?
I thought the saffiano leather should be really strong.
but heard of some Quality Problems? is that right? what were the Problems?
would you recommend the bags ?
is it heavy?


----------



## cocoshreds

Does anyone know if Prada is seasonal doing sales at their boutiques still? I am looking to buy something this season. Is this the right forum for this question? I saw BG and NM had private sales for Prada. Thanks!


----------



## dprt

Could someone please share the link for Prada bag sale happening tomorrow 23rd May in Australia.
TIA


----------



## Welltraveled!

How do you file a complaint against a sales associate?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Welltraveled! said:


> How do you file a complaint against a sales associate?


Go to the store manager. If they don't help, go to the store manager's supervisor. More information would be helpful, however.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Prada Psycho said:


> Go to the store manager. If they don't help, go to the store manager's supervisor. More information would be helpful, however.



In Milan, I visited the F.Prada store and made a purchase.  I couldn’t decide on which wallet to get and the sales associate spent about 10 minutes with me while I make a decision.  Mind you the store was empty.  

When we went to the lower level for me to make the purchase.  She was talking about me in Italian to her coworker.  My eyes got really wide and her coworker told her to hush - because I understood some of what was said.  Such as being called a stupid American wasting her time, etc. 

I will contact the store manager. I have the SA name.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Welltraveled! said:


> In Milan, I visited the F.Prada store and made a purchase.  I couldn’t decide on which wallet to get and the sales associate spent about 10 minutes with me while I make a decision.  Mind you the store was empty.
> 
> When we went to the lower level for me to make the purchase.  She was talking about me in Italian to her coworker.  My eyes got really wide and her coworker told her to hush - because I understood some of what was said.  Such as being called a stupid American wasting her time, etc.
> 
> I will contact the store manager. I have the SA name.


Don't you  just LOVE the assumption that people don't understand more than one language?  Yes, definitely file a complaint.  We "stupid Americans"  finance a lot of Miuccia's lifestyle.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Prada Psycho said:


> Don't you  just LOVE the assumption that people don't understand more than one language?  Yes, definitely file a complaint.  We "stupid Americans"  finance a lot of Miuccia's lifestyle.



Ibthink I was more shocked that she said those things in front of me.  If I was in the right frame of mind I would have spoken to her manager right then and there.


----------



## Kristinaph

Hi. Both photo are not mine. What do you think of these bags? Cant seem to find about them much online. I want to purchase any of these two, but cant find much info online. Thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Pandora today


----------



## b.Jane

Not sure if this is the correct forum to post about this, but has anyone experienced interior color transfer from Prada bum bags? It turns my items black whenever I put anything inside


----------



## Aerdem

Looking for more opinions.. which gloves do you prefer? I want to avoid hardware so they are completely neutral...


----------



## Bratty1919

Aerdem said:


> Looking for more opinions.. which gloves do you prefer? I want to avoid hardware so they are completely neutral...



I love both!


----------



## Aerdem

Bratty1919 said:


> I love both!


I know, both have really striking elements! Decisions, decisions..


----------



## Aerdem

Bratty1919 said:


> I love both!


Update: I went for the pair with the blue logo, and they are incredible! Then I saw some coordinating boots... and I knew what I had to do!


----------



## beaulieuroxi

Hello! 

I've scored a few LV bags in the past by stalking the website. At the moment, I want this Prada one that is on the Prada website, but it's of course sold out. Does someone here knows if the Prada website randomly put items back in stock in small quantity like Louis Vuitton does?

Thank you so much! 
Roxanne


----------



## Aerdem

Ordered these trainers from the men’s line, cannot wait for their arrival! 

I much prefer the “Cloudburst Air” to the original Cloudburst model.


----------



## chvdtn

Has anyone purchased from jomashop? There's a studded nylon waist bag I'm eyeing but I'm not sure. Any experience helps!


----------



## dabbler

Beach Bum said:


> *OK GIRLS and GUYS!!!....Here is our first PRADA CHAT THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Chat away!off topic Prada is ok in here !!


Dear bag experts, 
Can you help me identify this bag? It looks like Prada but not sure...thank you!


----------



## Pinkie*

Aerdem said:


> Looking for more opinions.. which gloves do you prefer? I want to avoid hardware so they are completely neutral...


Second


----------



## Aerdem

Pinkie* said:


> Second


Those are the ones I went with! Thanks for your input!


----------



## blucloset

hi everyone,
I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy. 
So I was lucky enough to buy a new Prada Matinee handbag on Saks Off 5th during recent friends and family. This bag still sells at Prada.com and Saks.com for full price. Does anyone know this happens sometimes? It was a brand new bag  as well. It is just too good to be true that I bought this bag at a half price?! Any insight will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bratty1919

blucloset said:


> hi everyone,
> I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.
> So I was lucky enough to buy a new Prada Matinee handbag on Saks Off 5th during recent friends and family. This bag still sells at Prada.com and Saks.com for full price. Does anyone know this happens sometimes? It was a brand new bag  as well. It is just too good to be true that I bought this bag at a half price?! Any insight will be greatly appreciated!




Format???


----------



## IntheOcean

Bratty1919 said:


> Format???


Bratty, I don't think the OP is questioning the authenticity of the bag, just wondering why Saks would sell it at such a discount when it's not last season or anything like that.

I highly doubt they would sell a fake.



blucloset said:


> hi everyone,
> I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.
> So I was lucky enough to buy a new Prada Matinee handbag on Saks Off 5th during recent friends and family. This bag still sells at Prada.com and Saks.com for full price. Does anyone know this happens sometimes? It was a brand new bag  as well. It is just too good to be true that I bought this bag at a half price?! Any insight will be greatly appreciated!


Welcome to the forums! Have you received the bag yet?


----------



## blucloset

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the forums! Have you received the bag yet?



Thank you IntheOcean for clarifying  Appreciate it! I received it and it does look authentic. It just didn't seem common that they would do such things so I wanted to see if others have experienced something similar. I guess I was just lucky! Thank you for the warm welcome and I hope to participate more!


----------



## IntheOcean

blucloset said:


> Thank you IntheOcean for clarifying  Appreciate it! I received it and it does look authentic. It just didn't seem common that they would do such things so I wanted to see if others have experienced something similar. I guess I was just lucky! Thank you for the warm welcome and I hope to participate more!


I've never shopped at Saks myself, so I don't know how often they would have such nicely discounted items. But these days lots of stores have sales and promotions and whatnot, so I don't think it's that unusual. If you have any doubt at all, you can always post at the Authenticate this Prada thread, but personally, I don't think there's any need for that. 

Hope you'll like the bag! I think it's a very interesting design - classic but with a twist.


----------



## pingu888

blucloset said:


> hi everyone,
> I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.
> So I was lucky enough to buy a new Prada Matinee handbag on Saks Off 5th during recent friends and family. This bag still sells at Prada.com and Saks.com for full price. Does anyone know this happens sometimes? It was a brand new bag  as well. It is just too good to be true that I bought this bag at a half price?! Any insight will be greatly appreciated!


I have a family members that manages a Prada boutique and a couple of times a year, corporate extends a family discount for a very short period of time (over one weekend).  The discounts are pretty deep, 70% and applies to limited items only.  Perhaps SAKS was using this promo to move inventory in these unprecedented times.


----------



## Deseraesheriee

Hello everyone! I just bought my first Prada bag & I’m so excited & satisfied. I got the Prada Double Bag in the size small & I got the black with red lining! I was just admiring it today, when I realized the stitching on the Prada logo had a bigger hole than the rest of the stitchings. Not sure if this was common. I looked online at other Prada handbags in the same style as mine & saw a few that had a bigger hole as well. Not sure if I’m being suuuuper picky. I am a perfectionist at times. It’s not really noticeable. You have to really look at it. Here are some pictures!


----------



## Deseraesheriee

Deseraesheriee said:


> Hello everyone! I just bought my first Prada bag & I’m so excited & satisfied. I got the Prada Double Bag in the size small & I got the black with red lining! I was just admiring it today, when I realized the stitching on the Prada logo had a bigger hole than the rest of the stitchings. Not sure if this was common. I looked online at other Prada handbags in the same style as mine & saw a few that had a bigger hole as well. Not sure if I’m being suuuuper picky. I am a perfectionist at times. It’s not really noticeable. You have to really look at it. Here are some pictures!




& here is a picture of one I found online. You can see there’s a random bigger hole


----------



## SweetNavi

Does the official prada site still does sale in 2020? I want a wicker bag but I want to wait until there is sale but not sure if they ever go on sale


----------



## jjcb

Hey guys!! I got the galleria micro a few years ago as a gift.  I recently just checked it out on the prada au website and has it always been so expensive? I'm not familiar with prada so $2.8k for a mini seems a bit steep to me. Have they had a major price increase?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi everyone! Hope you are all staying safe and healthy.

I’ve recently been eyeing this bag as its look with the black canvas, brown leather and wide canvas strap struck me as so unique and cute.
However my concern is how sturdy this canvas can be? Anyone had experience with similar materials from Prada?

Thanks!


----------



## trendsoldier

I hope this is okay to discuss here. But I was just wondering if anyone has dyed Prada nylon bags. I have a vintage one in a green moss color, which has faded, and plan to dye it black. I think since it's a dark green having some green detail would be fine. I tried searching on google on how to dye nylon bags and the most I could find was someone dying her red nylon Henri Bendel bag from red to black. Any insights, suggestions, or even references would be appreciated.


----------



## luvchanel77

jjcb said:


> Hey guys!! I got the galleria micro a few years ago as a gift.  I recently just checked it out on the prada au website and has it always been so expensive? I'm not familiar with prada so $2.8k for a mini seems a bit steep to me. Have they had a major price increase?



It has! I'm dying for the micro however $3k is too steep for me.


----------



## hamza15786

Hey Guys! So i just bought a black and silver hardware Prada bag was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers about whether the specific style is something that would hold its value well. I'm a little worried that the style is way too old and not relevant anymore. For reference, its the PRADA 1BD009 Saffiano Leather and Nylon bag with chain . Any comments are appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Ellie1647

Welltraveled! said:


> In Milan, I visited the F.Prada store and made a purchase.  I couldn’t decide on which wallet to get and the sales associate spent about 10 minutes with me while I make a decision.  Mind you the store was empty.
> 
> When we went to the lower level for me to make the purchase.  She was talking about me in Italian to her coworker.  My eyes got really wide and her coworker told her to hush - because I understood some of what was said.  Such as being called a stupid American wasting her time, etc.
> 
> I will contact the store manager. I have the SA name.


This is shocking, what a shame. Please update us on the complaint status.


----------



## serendipity28

Hi, guys - just purchased my first Prada Bag (the Cahier in Royal blue - Inchiostro), but noticed the brass hardware on the base had discoloration/fading and got an exchange in the same color. Unfortunately, the new one has some discoloration too (although minor compared to the first one), and some scratches. And the SA informed me that there's no more bags in that color for her to transfer. As much as I love the color, was wondering if it's worth keeping especially looking at the price. Or go in for another color (Sea blue/black) since I don't want the all-black & all other colors are sold out. Please advise, would really appreciate it. Thank you!

View attachment 5088492
View attachment 5088493
View attachment 5088494
View attachment 5088498
View attachment 5088499
View attachment 5088496
View attachment 5088497


Also, below is the alternate Sea Blue option.

View attachment 5088512


----------



## Ellie1647

serendipity28 said:


> Hi, guys - just purchased my first Prada Bag (the Cahier in Royal blue - Inchiostro), but noticed the brass hardware on the base had discoloration/fading and got an exchange in the same color. Unfortunately, the new one has some discoloration too (although minor compared to the first one), and some scratches. And the SA informed me that there's no more bags in that color for her to transfer. As much as I love the color, was wondering if it's worth keeping especially looking at the price. Or go in for another color (Sea blue/black) since I don't want the all-black & all other colors are sold out. Please advise, would really appreciate it. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5088492
> View attachment 5088493
> View attachment 5088494
> View attachment 5088498
> View attachment 5088499
> View attachment 5088496
> View attachment 5088497
> 
> 
> Also, below is the alternate Sea Blue option.
> 
> View attachment 5088512


Hi, I have an all black cahier. To behonest I had never inspected it so closely. I just took it out for the sake of your question and did so. Mine has scratches and what you called discolouration. I have had this bag for a long time now but have used it only twice for the total of maybe 2h, as I usually prefer bigger bags. So I am quite sure it has always been this way. Cahier is like a work of art, is a very beautiful and different bag.

What annoys me about it is when I walk, the loop and strap hook rub against each other and make a squeaky sound, like old engine parts in need of some lubricant, please let me know if you have noticed this too!


----------



## costenking

trendsoldier said:


> I hope this is okay to discuss here. But I was just wondering if anyone has dyed Prada nylon bags. I have a vintage one in a green moss color, which has faded, and plan to dye it black. I think since it's a dark green having some green detail would be fine. I tried searching on google on how to dye nylon bags and the most I could find was someone dying her red nylon Henri Bendel bag from red to black. Any insights, suggestions, or even references would be appreciated.


I just dyed a nylon lady dior bag! I used Rit DyeMore Synthetic dye! It was originally a beige color with some stains on it and I dyed it dark green. It seems like the thread used on most nylon bags will not take the dye, but the actual bag fabric will. Just follow the directions and it should turn out fine! I even submerged the entire bag in the boiling dye (it has patent leather handles) and it turned out fine.


----------



## maximemw

hamza15786 said:


> Hey Guys! So i just bought a black and silver hardware Prada bag was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers about whether the specific style is something that would hold its value well. I'm a little worried that the style is way too old and not relevant anymore. For reference, its the PRADA 1BD009 Saffiano Leather and Nylon bag with chain . Any comments are appreciated!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898956



Hi, Its look like from Prada Outlet ? , Unfortunately its not really hold or gain value because this bag is made for outlet, in other terms this bag never be available in full price Prada store


----------



## chaliyai

Hey  I'm relatively new to the forum and am about to gonna buy my first Prada nylon bag.

I'm currently debating between the re-edition 2000 and the re-edition 2005 (but the one with the thin shoulder leather strap only, not the chain & thicker crossbody strap)

any opinions or thoughts anyone - and maybe why? would there be any differences in wear & tear or would your vote only be about the look of your favorite?


thank you lots


----------



## bumblewumble

Hi all, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know why Nordstrom/Neiman Marcus/Saks stopped selling Prada bags online?


----------



## serendipity28

Ellie1647 said:


> Hi, I have an all black cahier. To behonest I had never inspected it so closely. I just took it out for the sake of your question and did so. Mine has scratches and what you called discolouration. I have had this bag for a long time now but have used it only twice for the total of maybe 2h, as I usually prefer bigger bags. So I am quite sure it has always been this way. Cahier is like a work of art, is a very beautiful and different bag.
> 
> What annoys me about it is when I walk, the loop and strap hook rub against each other and make a squeaky sound, like old engine parts in need of some lubricant, please let me know if you have noticed this too!


I wore mine, but minus the minor scuffs/discoloration - I haven't really noticed any squeaky sound as of yet. But then I've only worn it once. We're off on vacation this week, and I'm taking mine - so I'll let you know if it starts doing that.


----------



## Prada Psycho

bumblewumble said:


> Hi all, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know why Nordstrom/Neiman Marcus/Saks stopped selling Prada bags online?


I had noticed Nordstrom stopped carrying them a while back, but no idea why.  Until your post, I didn't know NM and Saks stopped online sales. Bergdorf Goodman is still selling them online.  Boring though the selection is.  I'm guessing Prada wants people buying directly from their website.


----------



## BB8

Anyone notice the new price increase? I believe it occurred within the last week. My SA warned me about it two weeks ago, but he wasn't sure when it was going to happen.  (Sorry if this has already been touched-upon.)


----------



## luvprada

There is a small selection on SAKS website


----------



## bearah

BB8 said:


> Anyone notice the new price increase? I believe it occurred within the last week. My SA warned me about it two weeks ago, but he wasn't sure when it was going to happen.  (Sorry if this has already been touched-upon.)



Just noticed tonight that the Re-Edition 2005 nylon bag went up by $70 CAD (so about 3.75% increase). Luckily I bought mines 4 days ago!!! I remember stalking the site daily for like 2 weeks when I was debating getting it and seeing it go in and out of stock multiple times, so it looks like it's still as popular as ever.


----------



## BB8

bearah said:


> Just noticed tonight that the Re-Edition 2005 nylon bag went up by $70 CAD (so about 3.75% increase). Luckily I bought mines 4 days ago!!! I remember stalking the site daily for like 2 weeks when I was debating getting it and seeing it go in and out of stock multiple times, so it looks like it's still as popular as ever.


Yes, it went up $100 USD either today or within the last couple of days! My SA said the increase would be on everything. Cheers to getting it pre-increase, bag twin!


----------



## Jacalyn79

Hi Everyone! 
has anyone purchased this Prada Raffia tote? My SA just got a hold of one and I was curious how this raffia hold up or in you can put a lot of stuff in there? Anyone own this? Thanks!


----------



## behindtheseams

Does anyone know when Prada discontinued its Cahier line? I was on the Prada website and was sad to see that the Cahier is no longer featured in its lineup.


----------



## autumn_gold

Does anyone have the Saffiano keychain and have feedback on signs of wear after 6+ months? I've purchased as a gift but I'm torn between it and another brand. Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## fanki1983

looks like prada has marked up prices like every other brands.  in less than 1 year my prada brique has gone up close to 17%  - which is around $450 AUD (from $2650 to now $3100).  In another 1-2 years time, I hope its not above $4000 lol


----------



## rzjl0402

Hi, everyone! I purchased a Prada bag from Farfetch. It arrived today, and I discovered a defect with it. Would it be possible for me to get it exchanged at a US Prada store? Thanks!


----------



## maximemw

rzjl0402 said:


> Hi, everyone! I purchased a Prada bag from Farfetch. It arrived today, and I discovered a defect with it. Would it be possible for me to get it exchanged at a US Prada store? Thanks!



Usually the logic responds is No, but you lose noting to try, Insider secret the Prada Stock on Farfetch is directly from Prada store.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I am itching for either of these wallets. I never seen this color in person. I kinda want the large version too.


----------



## Chimmy

Is it me or did Prada's prices just increase today?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chimmy said:


> Is it me or did Prada's prices just increase today?


 They are constantly increasing, seems on a daily basis. In the mean time, the craftsmanship goes more and more down the toilet.


----------



## IntheOcean

It seems all luxury brands are increasing their prices all the time these last couple of years.  There really isn't anything we can do about it. 

You can look around the preloved market if you want to save some money and get some older pieces.


----------



## daynadoll

What stores give the prada Paglia jute tote with purchase? Is it only Capri?


----------



## MiaKing

Hello, I wonder if I can get any insight regarding this nylon bag (pic attached below) is the nylon glued in it? I'm thinking if I'll buy it if I will be able to safely clean it with water without bubbling? Is there any way to restore/enhance black in nylon bag in case it's needed? Thank you guys a lot!


----------



## Chimmy

Now... This is getting crazy... Does this only happen with Prada or does it happen with other brands as well?

I've been eyeing the men's triangle bag for a couple of months now, and having a hard time deciding if I should get it. But I keep noticing price increases, specifically only for this bag.

January 2022 - 8,700 AED
February 2022 - 9,300 AED
March 2022 - 9,600 AED

Price in Italy 1,800 Euro.... The premium charged in the UAE is a whopping 30%... Surely there must be something going on here. I love Prada, but this is absurd! I've never seen a brand increase bag prices every month.

EDIT: BTW, I've seen this bag in person... It 100% does not warrant this exorbitant price. I would considering getting it if it cost 1,800 euros... But 2,400 Euros is out of the question for a bag this small and of this design. This bag will most likely end up in the outlet stores, but the price might be even higher than it is now if it keeps going up at this rate! haha


----------



## stylequake

The Prada price increases are out of control. I've purchased at least 8 pairs of shoes in the last 2 years from the boutique or e-commerce store, and the experience varies each time. The packing is never consistent. Don't get me started on the cheap "recycled" packaging for sneakers and sportswear - the dust bags these items come with look like knock offs. I've learned to buy what I like as soon as I see it because shoes have increased 15-20% in the last year alone (loafers, cloudbust range). These are models that don't even sell out, they're just increased.


----------



## chrissi.v

Hey everyone!
I am searching for the prada re edition Mini Nylon bag in red, but they are out of stock Does someone know what can I do to get a chance for this bag? Or some tips?


----------



## eastcoasturbanite

behindtheseams said:


> Does anyone know when Prada discontinued its Cahier line? I was on the Prada website and was sad to see that the Cahier is no longer featured in its lineup.


Not sure if you're still looking, but the Cahier line is still available- just not as prevalent as it was before. Interestingly, none of them are Saffiano- they're all smooth leather. These are the ones that come up on the USA website.


----------



## Prada Psycho

eastcoasturbanite said:


> Not sure if you're still looking, but the Cahier line is still available- just not as prevalent as it was before. Interestingly, none of them are Saffiano- they're all smooth leather. These are the ones that come up on the USA website.
> 
> View attachment 5410175


Those PRICES!!!!


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone if the Prada Tessuto Gaufre satchel size 

Base length: 12.25 in, Height: 11 in, Width: 5.25 in  would flt my Samsung tablet which is (9.99 x 6.51 x 0.25 in)  ?

From the dimensions it looks like it will fit as base of Prada is 12" and my tablet is 10" but the bag sort of tapers on top... so the top is skinnier than 12" I think?  Does anyone have this bag and can please check if they can fit an ipad air in there as that is similar size to my tablet. 

Also, how sturdy is this bag? My tablet is kind of heavy tbh at 1.10 lbs


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I saw an IG post today of a SLG small wallet it looked like with crystals along with a cuff that had crystals. I found the cuff on the website but I can’t find the small wallet?????


----------



## poleneceline

I'm seeing a lot of these bags on Korean celebrities. 








						The New Prada Symbole Bags for 2022 - PurseBlog
					

The importance of the triangle, which many say to be the strongest shape in nature, is integral to the House of Prada. The Prada triangle was introduced on trunks designed by Mario Prada and quickly…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Chimmy

poleneinblack said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these bags on Korean celebrities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Prada Symbole Bags for 2022 - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> The importance of the triangle, which many say to be the strongest shape in nature, is integral to the House of Prada. The Prada triangle was introduced on trunks designed by Mario Prada and quickly…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com



Yep! A lot of them are posting on instagram with this bag... while also wearing Prada clothes, so 100% advertisement. 

Prada and Celine are the brands that have basically adopted to using Korean idols for marketing purposes.


----------



## Chimmy

I've been obsessed with this new orange color for the season.... but after taking a look at their website.. not anymore. Seems like Prada quality craftsmanship has significantly gone down... how on earth could these pass the quality check, and have it be on the official website:

The Re-Edition: You can clearly see the threads sticking out in a couple of places
The zipper: good god, look at that atrocious lining/border (sorry i don't know what it's called) job! One side is so light, you can see the orange under the black! Where is the craftsmanship?!


----------



## IntheOcean

Chimmy said:


> I've been obsessed with this new orange color for the season.... but after taking a look at their website.. not anymore. Seems like Prada quality craftsmanship has significantly gone down... how on earth could these pass the quality check, and have it be on the official website:
> 
> The Re-Edition: You can clearly see the threads sticking out in a couple of places
> The zipper: good god, look at that atrocious lining/border (sorry i don't know what it's called) job! One side is so light, you can see the orange under the black! Where is the craftsmanship?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420688
> View attachment 5420689
> View attachment 5420690


Yikes! Black paint on the edges looks awful.  I understand rising the prices, that happens pretty much everywhere, sadly... But the quality should stay the same! Isn't Prada a luxury brand?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chimmy said:


> I've been obsessed with this new orange color for the season.... but after taking a look at their website.. not anymore. Seems like Prada quality craftsmanship has significantly gone down... how on earth could these pass the quality check, and have it be on the official website:
> 
> The Re-Edition: You can clearly see the threads sticking out in a couple of places
> The zipper: good god, look at that atrocious lining/border (sorry i don't know what it's called) job! One side is so light, you can see the orange under the black! Where is the craftsmanship?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420688
> View attachment 5420689
> View attachment 5420690





IntheOcean said:


> Yikes! Black paint on the edges looks awful.  I understand rising the prices, that happens pretty much everywhere, sadly... But the quality should stay the same! Isn't Prada a luxury brand?



Rant forth coming:

Prada's QC has been in the toilet for at least easily 8-10 years as the demand for these "It" items explode.  People are so desperate to get these "It" bags that Prada cranks out this crap to meet the demand and line their pockets.  For years it was the saffiano totes.  Then things went quiet until these iterations of the Re-Issue line came out. As long as people are willing to fork out thousands of dollars on Walmart type bags, then Prada will keep obliging. 

Decades ago Prada meant quality, sophistication and at a reasonable price for designer bags.  Those days are long gone.  Customers have two options.  Stop feeding the Prada Money Machine for these It bags or hop onto the secondary market and go vintage.  That's when Prada was worth the money.

End of rant.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Decades ago Prada meant quality, sophistication and at a reasonable price for designer bags.


Couldn't agree more! Prada soft leather bags from 2000s were amazing. I sort of wish for them to go back in style, but with how things are with Prada these days, I doubt any of them would be even nearly as well-made as those bags were.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Couldn't agree more! Prada soft leather bags from 2000s were amazing. I sort of wish for them to go back in style, but with how things are with Prada these days, I doubt any of them would be even nearly as well-made as those bags were.


And 4 times more expensive.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> And 4 times more expensive.


Yep, the prices seem out of this world compared to what they used to be, inflation and all. I guess we're lucky we don't really like any of the new Prada designs and can shop on the preloved market.


----------



## msgnoob

My husband bought this Prada Nappa Gaufre bag at the Livermore Outlet for $1.5k. The SA said he was getting a good deal since it normally retails for $2.5k and they don't normally have this in store. I am torned and I am considering returning. Is it really a good deal? I tried to check online to confirm how much it normally retails for but I can't really find it so I am not sure maybe because it is an outlet item or because it was from past season? 

This is not really in my bag wishlist so I am not totally decided. I still have a few days to decide.


----------



## Prada Psycho

msgnoob said:


> My husband bought this Prada Nappa Gaufre bag at the Livermore Outlet for $1.5k. The SA said he was getting a good deal since it normally retails for $2.5k and they don't normally have this in store. I am torned and I am considering returning. Is it really a good deal? I tried to check online to confirm how much it normally retails for but I can't really find it so I am not sure maybe because it is an outlet item or because it was from past season?
> 
> This is not really in my bag wishlist so I am not totally decided. I still have a few days to decide.


Everything you've said here tells me you don't like it and want to return it.  Spend that money on something that curls your toes, makes your eyes mist up and give big kisses to hubby for being so thoughtful.


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

Hi ladies. What is this blue bag? Thankyou.


----------



## stacy_natalie

whole-lotta-prada said:


> Hi ladies. What is this blue bag? Thankyou.
> 
> View attachment 5646074


Appears to be this.   On website black is sold out but cobalt blue available:


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

stacy_natalie said:


> Appears to be this.   On website black is sold out but cobalt blue available:


Very helpful Thankyou.


----------



## Nifaaa

Hi all, just wondering if anyone knows as an Aussie where I can buy the Saffiano Leather Re-Edition in black/gold online? Was hoping to grab one for my sister's birthday later this month, but apparently sold out Australia wide (I live in Sydney).


----------



## florida2001

hi does anyone know if prada saffiano comes in silver hardware? I see everywhere only gold.


----------



## florida2001

which one of prada bag you consider the most comfortable casual for daily wear


----------



## bash

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering if anyone knows any SA I can contact in Saks that can help me find a Prada shirt


----------

